# Goldens Born in April 2010



## Alfie's Girl

Ooh I'm glad there's a thread for April pups! Alfie was born April 26. I'll have had him a month on Saturady. He's 11 weeks and 1 day old and was 10kg/22lb at the vets today! He's not fat at all and quite leggy at the moment. My boys temperament is; independant, curious, CRAZY! lol He's not much of a cuddle bug but I'm hoping he will end up that way eventually! No accidents for quite a while and he usually goes and sits by the door when he wants to go out. He sleeps through the night in his crate.


----------



## pix

Alfie's Girl said:


> No accidents for quite a while and he usually goes and sits by the door when he wants to go out. He sleeps through the night in his crate.


Vash does the same  He's been doing really well with house training as well. Only the occasional accident, where we don't get there quick enough and he piddles at the door.


----------



## iansgran

Jaro was born April 15, so birthday will sure be easy to remember. He weighed just short of 17 lbs earlier this week at his vet visit. He has a typical Golden temperament, he seems to love everyone and everything and has is neither shy nor too outgoing. He still sleeps a good bit during the day when not much is going on. We have been to two puppy classes, visited the groomer for a meet and greet, and gone on several excursions just to socialize him. We would like to do therapy work with him so early socialization is a must. He does have a little separation anxiety when I leave him alone in the crate and he tries to follow me when I leave the room he is in, but that is getting better. Nipping is also getting less. Today I cleaned the carpet in the dinning room and at first he was unhappy that he could not get to me, then I gave him a bully stick and he was perfectly content. By the way, Jaro is Czech for Springtime since he was born in the spring and his mother was named Summer. I will add a photo when one of my kids shows me how to do it.


----------



## pix

Ian'sgran said:


> By the way, Jaro is Czech for Springtime since he was born in the spring and his mother was named Summer.



Vash got his name from a character named Vash the Stampede. This is an excerpt on the character:

Vash usually exaggerates foolish characteristics to make people feel unthreatened and to hide his identity. He frequently voices the catchphrase, "This world is made of love and peace," which is usually complemented by his flashing of the peace sign. However, when those around him are threatened, Vash shows complete focus and control.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo (Redgold's Prince of Persia) was born April 6 too. He is about 33lbs and just yesterday starting getting his big boy fur and looks. We discovered little dark wavy hair on his lower back when we brushed him last night. His puppy fluff is starting go and thankfully he's not so hot anymore. 

He's pretty independent and loves to chew on his toys and go for walks in the forest. He's also a fan of the beaches and likes to swim. He's pretty obedient and (if I may brag) is outperforming all the older pups in his kindergarten class. Go Cosmo! We are planning to use him as a therapy dog when he's older.


----------



## njames

Bradley was born April 28th. He also is 11 weeks tomorrow. He is a sweet boy. He follows me around the house where ever i go. Has some separation anxiety. Hardly has messes in the house. Sleeps though the night just fine, no whines or whimpers. Gets up at 5:30 every morning. He is 20.6 lbs. and is getting much taller and thinning out. This week is our first week going on walks and he has been taking a like to it. He tends to love playing and wrestling with me while he cuddles with my wife. He still is nipping a bit but we are working on that. He has learned to ring the bell at the back door but also has learned that he can ring it to go out and get into the woodchips!! . He spends the day with his cousin tito a 3 year old lab and wrestles and plays to his hearts content. The breeder had him on pro plan when we got him and since then we have been transitioning him to blue buffalo. its a slow process we are at 50/50 on the second week. He knows sit and lay down(although he needs a treat for that one) All in all he is a very good pup so far. 

http://img130.imageshack.us/i/bradley.jpg/


----------



## GoldenJona

Jona born Apr 6th brought home May 29th.
I'm not 100% sure on his weight but last time he was at the vets 2 weeks ago he weighed 13 lbs and right now he is about 20-22 lbs.
He's a firecracker for sure!

Loves to chew on his antler bone on my lap and loves to play rough.
Potty training has been really good with him and will run to the door when he needs to go and if I for some reason dont notice it he'll bark while at the door.
Taking him out on walks has become easier and easier every day.
He loves to chew on pieces of tree bark and little sticks the finds in our yard or during our walks; actually he eats anything in the grass that isnt grass
He knows sit, down, stay, come, paw, other paw, let's go outside, and crate
He sleeps every night from 9pm-5am
His nipping was a problem and then got better but now has become a problem again.

All in all he's a great puppy!


----------



## Jamm

oh yay april pups!

Joey was born on April 15th. 3 Months old today. Last week at 12 weeks he weighed 17lbs. His favourite toy is a stuffed duck that he chews, sleeps with and sqweeks! He had his first marrow bone a few nights ago and he loved it. His cat brother Jesse loves him and they play all the time. He currently knows sit, down, paw, spin, otherway, stay, come, headshot. He is going on his first road trip this weekend. Potty training is great, hasent had an accident in a few weeks, he runs to the front door whenever he needs to potty. He ususally sleeps around 8:30-7, sometimes 6! He is an overall Joy<3


----------



## pix

The biggest issue we're having with Vash is teaching him OFF. He loves to jump up on the table, couch, chairs... everything. I hope he'll get it, but he's just so darn curious.


----------



## GoldenJona

pix said:


> The biggest issue we're having with Vash is teaching him OFF. He loves to jump up on the table, couch, chairs... everything. I hope he'll get it, but he's just so darn curious.


 
We have that problem too. Just this morning he got the zoomies really bad and went from couch to couch going around in circles. I know its bad for their joints but there are times where you just cant stop him.


----------



## njames

Bradley just learned how to jump up on the couch just yesterday. So im guessing he will start with chairs and coffee tables next.  He is getting much better with his woodchip craving though. He no longer eats the small ones, just goes for the big ones to chew on.


----------



## jackie_hubert

When we train guide-dog puppies who can absolute never jump on furniture we have to never allow them on furniture at all. The only way that you can make sure that it does not become a habit. Not on the lap on the couch and not on the couch itself, only on the floor. 

It's a choice we had to make with our own puppy. Because we like to snuggle with our animals on the couch we have decided to let him on the couch only on command. We know this means we'll probably struggle with him going on the couch when we're not home but so far so good. He only goes on when we say "on" although he's got that look in his eye when he sits in front of the couch "pleeeassssee".


----------



## DianaM

Gracie was born April 2nd so she is 15 weeks old exactly. She weighed in at 27.8 pounds at the vet today. 

She has been doing great with house training and learning quickly with obedience. Hopefully we will have an AKC Puppy STAR in a couple weeks! She LOVES people (adults and kids) and other dogs and just wants to play all day long. Her favorite game is (what else) fetch! Her puppy fuzz is slowly falling out and she has her adult racing stripe down her back right now. Lately she has been getting crazier which I think is normal at this age. I'm not looking forward to her teething! But overall, things are going great.

Here are some pictures of her since we got her at 8, 10, 11, 12, 13 and 14 weeks.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

GoldenJona said:


> We have that problem too. Just this morning he got the zoomies really bad and went from couch to couch going around in circles. I know its bad for their joints but there are times where you just cant stop him.


 
Same here!  Alfie's favourite thing to do is run indoors and take a flying leap at the couch and growl at it! He knows he's not allowed on there...which makes it all the more fun for him!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Just wanted to post some updated pictures I took of Cosmo yesterday (now almost 15 weeks old). He's beginning to look like a big boy more than a puppy now. I love the look at this stage! Cosmo is very amused by the "gotcha tounge" game.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Whoa Cosmo looks like Alfie a lot...or vice versa! I can just imagine that in 3 weeks Alfie will be that size too!


----------



## Jamm

Aww Cosmo is so cute!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Let's see some updated pictures from everyone! I know Cosmo is a big boy and I'd love to see how the other pups in his age range compare.


----------



## pix

I happen to be loaded with pictures  

He seems to be getting his tail feathers too, not like you can really see them, he happens to love the camera and wants to sit right in my lap when I take pictures...


----------



## njames

Here is Bradley at 4, 8, 9, 10, and 11 weeks dry and wet! Yesterday we gave him his first bath in his new pool! A couple more weeks and we will be as big as Cosmo and Vash!


----------



## KaMu

Yep! We have Roxy who is an April baby/pup. She was born 4/14/10. This first pic is her the first week with us. She was 8 weeks old. Initially while we were waiting we named her Buttercup:uhoh: However as she grew and we saw more pictures of her my son and I decided she did not look like a buttercup! He came up with the name Roxy, which just seemed to fit. Soooo, she is Roxy B. the B short for Buttercup, because that is who she was as a small pup 
Roxy is not yet a snuggler, but each week I see new behaviors emerging. This week it was her giving tons of kisses. This was BIG because, as most all of you new pup Moms know, the lunging shark face, butt biter, arm biter, paws on your shoulder, hair pulling, leg biting, humping, emptying water bowl onto the floor, cat chaseing, mud loving, ant eating, butterfly chasing precious bundle of joy took her time in showing affection. Though I could tell and the family to, that no matter what she did, she was going to be wonderful friend to all of us. You can just tell. The nipping is better. Better is the keyword, she isnt making anything easy  That wouldnt be any fun at all!
Shes smart, as active as she is, I was babysitting my 3 month old grandson yesterday and Roxy really did not even once jump up anywhere near him, and she had every opportunity to do so. But didnt.
Housebreaking? She has pee accidents but they have all been our fault. Id say she was doing excellent in that department.
Weight. About a week and a half ago she was 25 pounds. She gets 3 cups of kibble per day, cherrios and ice as treats, and raw beef bones a few times a week. 
Barking? Very little 
Sleeping? She is in a large crate next to my bed, she goes in about 8 or 9 pm till 5:30 am
Playing? She has tons of toys but chooses, at present, her duck, she seems to like the non stuffed animal toys the best. She loves to be outdoors, walking her is still a challenge because she just sits when she feels like it after only 30 seconds, than turns back to look at me...just like the last picture here 
Coat? She is shedding her puppy coat now, so we brush her daily to keep up with all those, fly in your nose puppy hairs?
Traveling? Shes great in the car, and seems to like going with us when we run errands? Like getting waterice!!!
Well Ive probably written the worlds longest post  Thats just me! Im not very concise lol
Welcome to all the April pups!!!! It's quite the adventure, isn't it?









This was her first week here.









(look close at the flower, theres a butterfly, she chased it, I got a pic that I thought would have been perfect, turns out it came out blurry 









"Do you think my butt looks too big?"











"think i'm too tired to budge"



















I had filled her water bowl with water and a few ice cubes, she was soooo cute, bobbing for cubes lol



















"you want me to what?"," Seriously now"


----------



## iansgran

*Will work*

I am trying to attach a photo of Jaro.


----------



## jackie_hubert

haha, so true


----------



## crh131

vincent was born 4/25,..he is doing good.
Nipping is probably the worst,..and jumping at my little girl. But all and all, he is a sweet heart.
I would say he is 90% potty trained and does great in his crate.
He goes to bed around 9 pm,..let out again around 11, and sleeps until 8 or so. He will sleep in even longer if my husband lets him out at 7 before work. 
That is my favorite...I hated the first few weeks of getting up at 5-6am.
We start puppy school tomorrow night.


----------



## GoldenJona

Roughly how many naps does your puppy take during the day, or how many hours during the day does he/she approximately nap?

Jona maybe takes 3-4 naps a day; his first nap last for about 2 hours and every nap after that lasts about 30 mins depending if he's really tired or not it might be longer


----------



## pix

I have to say, I don't really pay attention, I'd say probably around 3 as well. We tire him out and when he wants a nap, he usually sleeps at his crate door.


----------



## Jamm

Last week(before we went away) Joey was getting 2 or 3 naps a day. Today he only had 1 nap.


----------



## newgolden

Our Sawyer was born 4/20 and he's been a great little puppy so far. He's still got quite a bitey-face at times but he is definately getting better. I've noticed it mostly happens at times of overstimulation so try to nip that in the bud before it happens. 

He's growing like a weed and I'm not sure how much he weighs but at the vet 2 weeks ago he weighend 18.5lbs so I'm guessing somewhere around 22-23 lbs?? It's funny, some mornings I get up and I think "wow! he grew overnight!!". 

He doesn't mind his crate but it is not his preference. He prefers to find a cool spot on tile or the hardwood (under a chair, behind the couch, etc) to nap/sleep in. But he goes in his crate for bed each night and when we have to leave him at home without us.

I'd love to try getting him to quiet down and sleep a bit longer in the a.m. but if he starts to bark one of my little guys will get up before I do and let him out of the kennel so that starts my day!  It's not bad though, usually around 6:30. We don't have a "bedtime" per se we usually put himi in his crate when we retire for the night whether he's been asleep elsewhere or not. He's pretty OK with this. I've moved his crate into a less travelled area and I think that will take some getting used to for him. 

As for naps, I'm not sure how many. Sometimes it seems like he naps off and on all day. I've noticed in the last few days he is spending much more time awake and at 'em. 

He loves digging (oh my plants!!!) and eating dirt and grass :uhoh: 

the only new problem we're having is trying to jump up at us when we're eating dinner so unfortunately for now dinner time for us often means crate time for him. We've tried to feed him at the same time as us but he seems to be more interested in our own food than his!! 

My latest purchase is the Kong Wobbler and though he's figured it out he seems to think that once he gets a bit off kibble out that's it! So I have to keep encouraging him. It's really good for slowing down a superfast eater which he seems to be.

I'd love to post a picture and will try to figure out just how to do that


----------



## newgolden

This is the night we brought him home .. around 8.5 weeks










The next few are about 9-10 weeks




























this last one is his favorite position - lol!!










Unfortunately, I keep forgetting to get camera batteries and can't get any recent pics from the last couple weeks off my camera!!


----------



## pix

Just wanted to let you all know that Vash just out grew his first collar! Boy is he getting big!


----------



## GoldenJona

pix said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that Vash just out grew his first collar! Boy is he getting big!


 
Yeah Jona out grew his too. I had purchased him a blackhawks collar when I first brough him home and I'm kind of bummed because it's still a little too big yet the other one is too small


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Hi everyone, Alfie and I just got back from our first puppy class! It was really great! (I learnt a lot!) Alfie met lots of other dogs and was a bit wary of them but apparently it's quite normal for the first week or two! I felt like such a proud parent standing there in the hall with my boy. (Everyone thought he was GORGEOUS!) We practised, sit, down, come and recall! Alfie was the youngest I think, but the biggest there! Slightly bigger than the 4 month Choc Lab even!  I nearly welled up when we did recall and I was the other end of the hall and he couldn't see me to begin with! He looked so lost! But I pulled myself together lol! I love, love, love my boootiful, clever boy! 

(hehe, just wanted to express my parental pride lol!


----------



## West

Hi! 
Cooper was born on April 21st, so he's exactly 3 months old today. As a gift we got him a Puppy Nylabone, which he absolutely loved (and it was very hard to get, since we are Argentinian and only one pet store here in Buenos Aires has them). 
Also today he took his first walk on the street. I'm so proud of him, he really behaved! He walked 7 blocks (half a mile, give or take), got some treats and had lots of fun.
He didn't actually pee or anything, so I guess the house training will continue for a while, but I'm sure he'll get it eventually.
He'll meet a trainer on Saturday, but we guess he'll only give us some tips to handle him better and really start training when he's older. In my country, training tends to start when puppies are 6-7 months old. I wish we had puppy kindergarten or the likes here!


----------



## Jamm

Alfie's Girl said:


> Hi everyone, Alfie and I just got back from our first puppy class! It was really great! (I learnt a lot!) Alfie met lots of other dogs and was a bit wary of them but apparently it's quite normal for the first week or two! I felt like such a proud parent standing there in the hall with my boy. (Everyone thought he was GORGEOUS!) We practised, sit, down, come and recall! Alfie was the youngest I think, but the biggest there! Slightly bigger than the 4 month Choc Lab even!  I nearly welled up when we did recall and I was the other end of the hall and he couldn't see me to begin with! He looked so lost! But I pulled myself together lol! I love, love, love my boootiful, clever boy!
> 
> (hehe, just wanted to express my parental pride lol!


Joey just got back from his first class too!  We have a lab, husky, morkie, and two lab mixes one with a great dane and one is a labradoodle. It was baically explaining about the class and seeing what the other pups could do! Joey is suprisingy the only pup being crate trained:doh: and then they complain about their dogs chewing things while their out. ANYWAY Joey showed off all of his tricks and got lots of compliements on his looks and said he was too smart to be in the class! haha it will be alot of fun


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Joey just got back from his first class too!  We have a lab, husky, morkie, and two lab mixes one with a great dane and one is a labradoodle. It was baically explaining about the class and seeing what the other pups could do! Joey is suprisingy the only pup being crate trained:doh: and then they complain about their dogs chewing things while their out. ANYWAY Joey showed off all of his tricks and got lots of compliements on his looks and said he was too smart to be in the class! haha it will be alot of fun


Oooh a husky puppy, how cute! 
Poor Alfie was like the rabbit in the headlightls! Bless him! The moment people see him they're like AWWWWWWW........! (And I'm thinking...if you think goldens are so gorgeous why did you get a tiny Jack russel terrier then???) lol


----------



## Alfie's Girl

West said:


> Hi!
> Cooper was born on April 21st, so he's exactly 3 months old today. As a gift we got him a Puppy Nylabone, which he absolutely loved (and it was very hard to get, since we are Argentinian and only one pet store here in Buenos Aires has them).
> Also today he took his first walk on the street. I'm so proud of him, he really behaved! He walked 7 blocks (half a mile, give or take), got some treats and had lots of fun.
> He didn't actually pee or anything, so I guess the house training will continue for a while, but I'm sure he'll get it eventually.
> He'll meet a trainer on Saturday, but we guess he'll only give us some tips to handle him better and really start training when he's older. In my country, training tends to start when puppies are 6-7 months old. I wish we had puppy kindergarten or the likes here!


Hey there, Cooper is just 5 days older than my Alfie! I'm taking him on his first street walk today...should be fun and very entertaining for anyone watching!!!!!!


----------



## njames

Bradley hit 3 months yesterday. He is scheduled for his 2nd round of shots tomorrow. So we shall see how that goes. I weighed him yesterday on our scale and he was 25lbs. grew a bit. He starts his puppy class Aug. 10th 4 days before his third round of shots. It this ok? or should I skip the first week?


----------



## West

Alfie's Girl said:


> Hey there, Cooper is just 5 days older than my Alfie! I'm taking him on his first street walk today...should be fun and very entertaining for anyone watching!!!!!!


Street walks are really fun. And they decrease the zoomies too! Hope you and Alfie have tons of fun and be careful, they tend to try to eat whatever is laying on the street.
I still can't get Cooper to pee outside, during his walks. I guess I'll have to be patient, but I'm growing tired of cleaning up after him, as he will do his stuff anywhere inside the house. Grrr! :doh:


----------



## Alfie's Girl

njames said:


> Bradley hit 3 months yesterday. He is scheduled for his 2nd round of shots tomorrow. So we shall see how that goes. I weighed him yesterday on our scale and he was 25lbs. grew a bit. He starts his puppy class Aug. 10th 4 days before his third round of shots. It this ok? or should I skip the first week?


Ah so Bradley and my Alfie must be the same age! Alfie was b.26 April! He was 22lb a week ago today! 
I'm not really sure about the shots? I waited until a week after Alfie's last shots before puppy class, but socialisation is SO important! Perhaps ask your puppy class instructor what they think. Sometimes we can be overprotective with our pups to their detrement! I hope it all works out for you both!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

West said:


> Street walks are really fun. And they decrease the zoomies too! Hope you and Alfie have tons of fun and be careful, they tend to try to eat whatever is laying on the street.
> I still can't get Cooper to pee outside, during his walks. I guess I'll have to be patient, but I'm growing tired of cleaning up after him, as he will do his stuff anywhere inside the house. Grrr! :doh:


Well today I walked alfie for the first time! He was quite good actually, he wanted to sniff EVERYTHING but he didn't stop and lie down or anything! I had to have the least very tight at times, which I didn't like as it is just attached to his collar. On the next walk I'm going to use his harness instead! Alfie doesn't pee/poop outside on walks - once we're home he goes straight outside to do his business! The only place other than our garden he has pee/pooped is my grandmas garden when he was tiny! (Although we had a couple of accidents in the house to begin with!)


----------



## West

Alfie's Girl said:


> Well today I walked alfie for the first time! He was quite good actually, he wanted to sniff EVERYTHING but he didn't stop and lie down or anything! I had to have the least very tight at times, which I didn't like as it is just attached to his collar. On the next walk I'm going to use his harness instead! Alfie doesn't pee/poop outside on walks - once we're home he goes straight outside to do his business! The only place other than our garden he has pee/pooped is my grandmas garden when he was tiny! (Although we had a couple of accidents in the house to begin with!)


Yeah, I'm thinking about switching to harness too! 
We don't have a garden, just a terraced balcony where he's not allowed yet as the cats' litterboxes are there and Cooper will eat the litter if he gets the chance :yuck: So I hope he learns to pee and poo during his walks soon. I've been taking plastic bags with me so in case he decides to do it I can clean it up straightaway (I hate dog owners who let their dogs poo all over the sidewalk and just leave it there for others to tread on!). But so far, no news.

During his walks Cooper wants to be petted by every person he sees. He still doesn't get that some humans don't want to play with him. He's so spoilt. Of course, I don't let him jump all over people the way he'd love to, so I keep him on a short leash whenever we run into strangers, at least until they show interest in petting him. He's been a good boy and sat when I told him to, but you can see he is eager to meet new people. He's also very interested in playing with stray cats! I own two cats and he is used to them, but I have to keep him on a short leash when a stray crosses our path because he ignores all the warnings (puffed up cat tail, hissing and the likes) and just wants to play with it! What he doesn't seem to like are packs of adult dogs. Today we saw two huge German Shepherds and a Pekingese being walked nearby and he just cowered behind my legs. And then we met a dog walker with ten really big dogs who kept barking at him, so I didn't really blame him when he cowered behind my legs again. I think he needs to meet friendly, vaccinated dogs asap!


----------



## njames

Well technically this is going to be Bradley's 3rd round of shots. he had it at 6 weeks with the breeder, 9 weeks, and going tomorrow. MY vet said week 6 really doesn't count most of the time because of the mothers immunity is still around. so we counted week 9 as his first round.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

West said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking about switching to harness too!
> We don't have a garden, just a terraced balcony where he's not allowed yet as the cats' litterboxes are there and Cooper will eat the litter if he gets the chance :yuck: So I hope he learns to pee and poo during his walks soon. I've been taking plastic bags with me so in case he decides to do it I can clean it up straightaway (I hate dog owners who let their dogs poo all over the sidewalk and just leave it there for others to tread on!). But so far, no news.
> 
> During his walks Cooper wants to be petted by every person he sees. He still doesn't get that some humans don't want to play with him. He's so spoilt. Of course, I don't let him jump all over people the way he'd love to, so I keep him on a short leash whenever we run into strangers, at least until they show interest in petting him. He's been a good boy and sat when I told him to, but you can see he is eager to meet new people. He's also very interested in playing with stray cats! I own two cats and he is used to them, but I have to keep him on a short leash when a stray crosses our path because he ignores all the warnings (puffed up cat tail, hissing and the likes) and just wants to play with it! What he doesn't seem to like are packs of adult dogs. Today we saw two huge German Shepherds and a Pekingese being walked nearby and he just cowered behind my legs. And then we met a dog walker with ten really big dogs who kept barking at him, so I didn't really blame him when he cowered behind my legs again. I think he needs to meet friendly, vaccinated dogs asap!


Well, today on our walk he did a pee and a poop! woohoo! The poop was a bit soft so not that easy to pick up, but i did the best I could! We walked along a main road today and when big cars/bus come along he cowers to the floor and flops down! Bless him! We haven't met any big dogs yet, but tomorrow we're meeting 2 adult goldens! 



njames said:


> Well technically this is going to be Bradley's 3rd round of shots. he had it at 6 weeks with the breeder, 9 weeks, and going tomorrow. MY vet said week 6 really doesn't count most of the time because of the mothers immunity is still around. so we counted week 9 as his first round.


Do you know anybody with a vaccinated dog that Bradley can socialise with till puppy classes? I think you'll be okay for your puppy class, my vet said you only have to wait a week after their last shots for them to be fully protected!...so a week tomorrow and you can take him anywhere!


----------



## njames

Ya we do have a dog that Bradley hangs out with. MY wife's mother watches Bradley during the day when we are at work. They have a 3 year old Lab and a 10 year old King Charles. Bradley and the Lab wrestle all day long. This whole week i have been watching these three dogs and it seems Bradley has digressed! He is not listening, barking, whining, eating the couch. None of this went on when the other dogs were not around. sigh guess just puppy attitude.


----------



## West

Today Cooper met his first Golden! A beautiful reddish 8-year-old named Fido. We met him and his owner during a walk. At first Cooper was a bit scared (he even peed, an it was his first pee on the street) but then they sniffed each other. Fido was really gentle and his owner told me that he believes Cooper will be a really big boy!


----------



## GoldenJona

I'm wondering how tall are the puppies in here?

Sometimes I look at Jona and he seems so small and like he's not growing much and other days he looks bigger


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo's growth has really slowed down since he was 12 weeks. He's only gained 5lbs since then. He's now 35lbs and is 18" at the shoulders.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy was born April 14 which makes her 15 1/2 weeks old. I picked her up at 7 weeks. She is tall and weighs about 21 pounds now. Her big girl fur has really started to come in. She just "graduated" from puppy kindergarten and knows sit, down, come, leave it, drop it, crate (to go to her crate), goes to the door when I say "do you want to go out"...off is a tough one, knows how to fetch her ball REALLY well and drops it. Walking on a leash is still a challenge. She ate through the first leash which now has duct tape on it to keep the clip in place until I pick up a new one..has outgrown her collar and is now in an Easy Walker Harness which helps with the walking. She rarely barks and has been sleeping through the night since she was 8 weeks. (11pm to 7 am). She loves to be scratched and cuddled and lies at my feet when she is not playing with her "hundreds" of toys (just kidding). She is currently eating Artemis Puppy food although I think she is developing an intolerance to the Chicken so I will be switching to Fromm's Duck and Sweet Potato. Other than that she is probably the best puppy that I have ever had. Oh and just get out of the way when she runs at super high speeds up and down the hall of the house!


----------



## GoldenJona

ahh I have a vet appointment for next monday and this one is going to be expensive. 

We are getting a 

distemper shot - $38
rabbies - $31 + $10 for county tags
fecal test - $21\
lyme (sp?) shot - $35

plus heartguads and flea/tick medication another $10-15

for a grand total of around $150 for just routine checkup
man this little guy is killing me and he doesnt even say thank you haha


----------



## GoldenJona

jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo's growth has really slowed down since he was 12 weeks. He's only gained 5lbs since then. He's now 35lbs and is 18" at the shoulders.


Jona is at the same height only about 10/15 pounds lighter


----------



## Jamm

Joey wil be goin to the vet in a couple of weeks for his final shots ! I cant get a weight or measurement on him as we dont have a scale and he is affraid of the measuring tape. silly boy.


----------



## KaMu

Roxy went to the vet today. She is 33 pounds and as I measure her height to shoulders she is 19 inches....give or take an inch for her squirming


----------



## DianaM

Gracie got her rabies vax yesterday! She is officially done with her shots! She weighed in at 29.5 pounds at the vet. I can't get her to sit still enough to measure her height though. She turned 17 weeks old yesterday


----------



## jackie_hubert

GoldenJona said:


> ahh I have a vet appointment for next monday and this one is going to be expensive.
> 
> We are getting a
> 
> distemper shot - $38
> rabbies - $31 + $10 for county tags
> fecal test - $21\
> lyme (sp?) shot - $35
> 
> plus heartguads and flea/tick medication another $10-15
> 
> for a grand total of around $150 for just routine checkup
> man this little guy is killing me and he doesnt even say thank you haha


It adds up, eh? We have so far spent over $600 in vet bills with Cosmo. Lots of vaccines, and two infections and one bad reaction to a vaccine...


----------



## newgolden

How's everyone's April puppy doing with the nipping/biting/mouthing??? Sawyer seems to be getting a bit better but not completely better. His teeth don't seem as razor sharp but I was hoping he might be more out of that by now. It seems like he's been with us for a longer time than he has so I guess I can't expect miracles but a girl can dream....

He's not chewing the crap out of my house so I'm pretty happy about that and usually leaves things alone that he isn't supposed to have.

We're still redirecting with toys and if he's mouthing really badly I usually think it means he's super bored (so we go for a walk or a game of fetch) or really tired (in which case I put him in the crate). Sometimes if there's no other alternative and I've given it a good go he has to have come chill time in the crate, even if he's not tired. 

What's everyone else doing?


----------



## iansgran

Jaro is better with the nipping but has started something new in the last week. He comes up to me while I am sitting and barks and then jumps up on me. Since I don't speak dog, I am not sure what he wants, most likely for me to pay him attention, play, etc. Since jumping up is unacceptable I usually get up go away and stand with my back to him and arms crossed. Or I even leave the room for a short time. Anyone else have this barking and jumping behavior, and what do you suggest to correct?


----------



## Jamm

Joey doesnt seem to be nipping as much anymore. He brings his toys to me to play so his mouth is always busy with something else. Ofcourse occaisionally if im busy posting on here he will come and jump up on the couch and bite my hand, but not as bad as it was a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

newgolden said:


> How's everyone's April puppy doing with the nipping/biting/mouthing??? Sawyer seems to be getting a bit better but not completely better. His teeth don't seem as razor sharp but I was hoping he might be more out of that by now. It seems like he's been with us for a longer time than he has so I guess I can't expect miracles but a girl can dream....
> 
> He's not chewing the crap out of my house so I'm pretty happy about that and usually leaves things alone that he isn't supposed to have.
> 
> We're still redirecting with toys and if he's mouthing really badly I usually think it means he's super bored (so we go for a walk or a game of fetch) or really tired (in which case I put him in the crate). Sometimes if there's no other alternative and I've given it a good go he has to have come chill time in the crate, even if he's not tired.
> 
> What's everyone else doing?


Alfie's biting is slowly improving! I'm not sure if it's me redirecting or the fact that he's growing up!!!! If he gets really mouthy I put him in the crate to chill out a bit!


----------



## njames

Bradley has gotten really good about nipping. The only time he goes to nip with its literally im just want your hand in my mouth, no pressure, is when im scratching his belly and im not scratching in the right spot  I havnt measured how tall he is i will do that tonight, but I did weigh him yesterday and he was 27 lbs during week 13.


----------



## DianaM

Gracie has been really bad about nipping/biting the past couple weeks but her baby teeth started falling out this weekend so I'm sure that is why. She has not ruined anything in our house though. She seems to be satisfied with the toys she has to chew on. Poor girl seems to want those teeth OUT! She will usually bring a toy to me and put it in my lap which means she wants me to hold it while she chews it or she plays tug-o-war.


----------



## crh131

Vincent has gotten a little better about nipping,..but he will still do it to the kids, mainly my youngest (6 yr old girl.) She knows only to approach him with an adult present and with a toy..but V gets so excited he tries to pounce and nip her anytime he can.
He does so well on everything, but he loses all focus when other people are around. 
Like he loves the neighbors, but can barely contain himself when he sees them. He lunches with all their might towards them. :uhoh: 
I make him sit, do a down and lay on his side while they rub him...but OMG is a it a project. I just can't wait for the day that he can go up to a person and sit on his own.
Now one thing he is really getting is knowing to sit when he sees other dogs to say hello.
I was so proud the other day..all the neighborhood dogs lurching and pulling their leashes to "talk" with him...and he sat...(then would get up and pull for a sec)..then remember himself..and sit back down again.
So he is learning...

Not sure about his weight..He has been having some eye discharge so we might be at the vets this week. If not, the following week for his last (?) round of shots and check up.


----------



## pix

Magic Words *NO BITE* a stern clap and a repetition if necessary. I'm so proud of Vash  He can get mouthy, but I know he knows that people aren't chew toys sometimes it just takes a few reminders  Overall he's doing great, the only incidents that occur are usually with my son... and only when they start playing a bit too rough. Lots of exercise has helped as well as plenty...and I mean plenty, of chew toys! Luck to all and I always remember -he will grow out of it-.


----------



## iansgran

I thought we were doing so well with house breaking that I cleaned the carpets. Well that seemed to be a signal so pee on the carpet--twice in one week nearly same spot. He did not sniff around or even squat, just peed. Both times with me nearby. So I cleaned that area again, and am hoping for the best. Just when you think you are done, you're not.


----------



## newgolden

Oh, I so hear you on the pee....not sure when he'll get the idea of going to the door for pee as well as poop!! 

Sooooo....last night we had a major miscommunication between hubby and I!! I went to bed first and then before he came to bed he came up to ask if the dog was "OK". I thought he meant did he need to go out to pee. So that was that. This morning I got up, opened the bedroom door (second level) and was greated by a pile of poop!!!!!!!! I was like, oh my...one of the kids let the puppy out of his crate but didn't let him out to do his business. Then I realized the kids doors were still closed and they were still in bed! I ran downstairs to find Sawyer just laying in front of hte fireplace. I said to my husband that he couldn't have shut the crate door very well and he said "what are you talking about" and I told him the dog got out. He said "uh, I didn't put him in the crate...you did" to which I said I didn't...he was asleep by the couch when I went to bed! So puppers had his first "free" night in the house and things were no worse for the wear. We generally have the house puppy-proofed so I wasn't worried too much but still... BIG OOPS!! Anyway...we'll make sure we're all straight on our meanings before bed now I wonder if he enjoyed his night of "freedom"!


----------



## jackie_hubert

hahhahahhahaha!


----------



## crh131

Vincent had one "free" night early on too. He was still in his smaller, used travel crate and was able to open the door.
I came down to see him standing by the gate smiling.

I am so happy,..I would give Vincent a 9 out of 10 on the walk he just gave me! : He didn't pull, he sat when another dog approached he didn't even pull when we passed a yard that had a barking golden in it who was right on the grass line (invisible fence.)


----------



## GoldenJona

Jonas teeth haven't fallen out, and don't seem like they are loose and going to fall anytime soon. His nipping is almost gone, but not completely yet. Just got his rabbies and last distemper shot today; he also weighed in at 24 lbs. I don't know if it's the bland diet nut he doesn't seem to be very off the wall puppy lately, he has been sleeping a lot more and has this like sad look on his face. Overall he is the best puppy in this thread


----------



## Alfie's Girl

GoldenJona said:


> Jonas teeth haven't fallen out, and don't seem like they are loose and going to fall anytime soon. His nipping is almost gone, but not completely yet. Just got his rabbies and last distemper shot today; he also weighed in at 24 lbs. I don't know if it's the bland diet nut he doesn't seem to be very off the wall puppy lately, he has been sleeping a lot more and has this like sad look on his face. Overall he is the best puppy in this thread


Can we swap? You can have my zoomy Alfie pup who still trys to bite me and I'll have Jona!  Hows the food issues???


----------



## DianaM

Did Jona get sleepy from the vax? Gracie got her rabies on Friday and I left the vet and said out loud "This better make you sleepy!" The lady walking in started laughing at me. None of the previous vax have made her sleepy. This time I couldn't tell if it was the vax or the relief of teeth falling out but she's been a lot more calm this weekend. Saturday we took her to the dog park for the first time and she played and played and played with two dogs. She was POOPED the rest of the evening! Gave us a good chance to spend the night out with friends 

P.S. We might have to fight over best puppy in thread (BPIT)


----------



## kkudi

My little Eric was born the 22nd of April.

He's already been house-trained, had very few accidents so far and we have already been to 4 puppy classes.

He's a real chewer but when we point our index finger to him he knows he has to stop and starts growling until we tell him off again and stops and looks at us in the face trying to tell us "please feel sorry for me"

He got sick a week ago and had really really bad diarrhea with some mucus, and a lot of vomiting, but a trip to the vet costing in total £500 made him ten times more energetic than he was.

Here's a few pictures...

at 10 and 13 weeks.


----------



## GoldenJona

DianaM said:


> Did Jona get sleepy from the vax? Gracie got her rabies on Friday and I left the vet and said out loud "This better make you sleepy!" The lady walking in started laughing at me. None of the previous vax have made her sleepy. This time I couldn't tell if it was the vax or the relief of teeth falling out but she's been a lot more calm this weekend. Saturday we took her to the dog park for the first time and she played and played and played with two dogs. She was POOPED the rest of the evening! Gave us a good chance to spend the night out with friends
> 
> P.S. We might have to fight over best puppy in thread (BPIT)


I know I shouldnt be worried becuase I'm sure we'd all give anything to have a calm puppy but it seems like he's just way too tired and lazy? Hopefully I dont have a couch potato on my hands because I really would like to go on long walks with him and dog park, etc. Maybe he's not getting the energy from plain rice and chicken like he would be getting from kibble? As far as his stomach goes, again we are starting from scratch with the bland diet/kibble mix but his poops seems to be ok.


----------



## kkudi

@ GoldenJona. When Eric received both his vaccinations, he was feeling/looked very passive and low for a couple of days. (He looked ill basically). I suspect his immune system was trying its best to fight those altered viruses off and finally after these two days, he was up and running like a maniac again


----------



## GoldenJona

kkudi said:


> @ GoldenJona. When Eric received both his vaccinations, he was feeling/looked very passive and low for a couple of days. (He looked ill basically). I suspect his immune system was trying its best to fight those altered viruses off and finally after these two days, he was up and running like a maniac again


 
I hope that is the case. I dont mind him chilling with me on the couch sleeping but I would rather see him more active and acting like a normal puppy should (I hope that doesnt come back to bite me in the butt and he goes all crazy lol)


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo got sick from his 12 week vaccinations. He had to be on antibiotics. He started get mucus out the nose, the green stuff. It's normal for the immune system to dip. Watch for vomiting, diarrhea and mucus. Then you should got to the vet.


----------



## Jamm

Joey so far hasent had any reaction to any of his shots. And hes had 3 since hes been with us. He now has access to the basement when someones with him. We have a babygate so he cant go down on his own, but when were down there hes very good about it! Usually runs around with Zoomies. We had a major breakthrough today were Joey sat by the front door and barked cuz he had to potty! It was a great step  He will be attending his 4th puppy class tommorow. And in a couple of weeks his last set of shots and then a week after that we are off to the cottage for 2 weeks were we will be swimming everyday here are some pics from a couple of days ago.

Playin Poker

















Joey and me









and just bein cute!


----------



## pix

kkudi said:


> My little Eric was born the 22nd of April.
> 
> Here's a few pictures...
> 
> at 10 and 13 weeks.



He is adorable  I love his big floppy ears!


----------



## pix

GoldenJona said:


> I know I shouldnt be worried becuase I'm sure we'd all give anything to have a calm puppy but it seems like he's just way too tired and lazy? Hopefully I dont have a couch potato on my hands because I really would like to go on long walks with him and dog park, etc. Maybe he's not getting the energy from plain rice and chicken like he would be getting from kibble? As far as his stomach goes, again we are starting from scratch with the bland diet/kibble mix but his poops seems to be ok.



Vash has been quite the maniac lately... You sound lucky to me :


----------



## GoldenJona

pix said:


> Vash has been quite the maniac lately... You sound lucky to me :


How's he doing?


----------



## pix

GoldenJona said:


> How's he doing?



He's actually been doing really well. He's been eating anywhere between 3 1/2 - 4 cups of food (split into two servings). I'm not sure of weight and measurements I'll have to check when I get home.

He still gets his two walks a day, about 30- 45 min each - depends on how much time I have. Right before bed is when he seems to get the most active though. He will run and run and run and chew and run... you get the point. Then he kind of lays down and we leave him out until we go to bed and then put him in his crate (I love that he knows "Kennel" it makes it so much easier  )

We taught him "No Bite" which is a godsend! To teach him, we say no bite and push him away and then ignore him. I think he figured it out real fast because no one would play with him when he bit us.

He can be a really lovie guy too. At night when he's settled down he likes to lay on our laps and chew on his toys. He's so warm and cuddly  I just can't wait, and I know I've said this several times, until he becomes a big teddy bear. We have lots of love to give here and I think it helps all the more 

I'll have to post some current pics, almost 4 months old! I can't believe it!


----------



## GoldenJona

Yeah Jona definitely is a cuddler. He will actually let me give him hugs and will not try to bite my head off and will just sit there while I squeeze him. He loves to jump up on the couch and lay his head on my lap. I do about 3-4 walks a day but only for like 10-15 mins each. I dont think he would last 30 mins at a time. I'll try getting some new pics up too. Yeah 4 months sure came up quick and before we know it he'll be 6 months and BIG!


----------



## crh131

Vincent just got back from the vet. He needed his next ck up next week, but I bumped it up to this week because his eyes were goo'ing green. :yuck:

He got some eye ointment for that,..some rinse stuff to help clean his ears, heartworm preventive's,..rabies and another combo shot.

He is now 31.4 lbs! :uhoh:: That is big! lol..he is 14 weeks.
He is doing well now,..sleeping off the shots. I am anxious for his eyes to clear up,..:crossfing


----------



## jackie_hubert

Hi April puppy owners!

Cosmo is officially a pre-teen! He's starting to show all the symptoms of adolescence: sporting the 'red rocket' when he's excited, pretending that rules don't apply anymore, challenging us more and more, etc. Our trainer told us to expect a change in attitude around 4 month and we are really noticing it. 

Any other April pups turning into little teenagers?


----------



## Jamm

I've noticed Joey's red rocket more often lately but i havent noticed any acting out?! Except for tonight on our walk when he was a little confused between walking or zoomies. Other then that hes normal, but hes younger then your boy by a week !


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Lol I think Alfie's well and truly in adolescence!!!! Either that or he's still in the terrible two's!!!!!!!


----------



## KaMu

Since Roxy is our first Golden im not sure if shes hit any particular stage. To me shes better. Better in alot of ways. She still has her moments with mouthing but walks and playtime throughout the day cut down on the frequency of Bad Girl Episodes 
We havnt crated her at night for the past week. I am not suggesting this is the time to NOT crate. I just had a gut feeling. Shes fine with being in the crate but would definately prefer not to be in it. She would walk to her cate and than lean all 33 pounds into our legs once at her crate door, and collapse...than start with the multiple kisses and those begging eyes. We still put her in at that point, it was hard  but we did. More recently we tried night times with no crate. Its worked out fine so far. She sleeps along side my bed all night. There is a gate, so if she were to wander at night she couldnt go anywhere but my room or the adjoining familyroom, which is 100% puppy proofed. Last night she woke and whimpered, took her out, she peed and once back inside she went right back to sleep. Shes calmer in the am too.
Food we now feed in one of those ball dispensers, thats worked out great to.
Maybe were in for more change!!!! Im lovin all this so far, Ill just keep reading here and waiting for all her new antics.
Oh and her coat is so different down her back, her growth amazes me!


----------



## GoldenJona

I'm with KaMu, Jona has been ALOT better! He is so much more behaved and I can actually sit down now and he will just chill with me on the couch. We went to the dogpark for the first time yesterday and they have a forest preserve for walks and he stayed right by my side off leash. Only "teenage" thing I have noticed is that now on our walks he will start biting on the leash and will hold onto it and start pulling me but other then that he seems fine. I'm sure I'll start seeing more changes later on. 

How is everyones pups teeth coming along? Jona still hasn't lost any


----------



## Jamm

Joey also hasent lost any, his mouthing seems to be alot more gentle though, he wil still put my hand in his mouth while playing but its deffinatly alot less painful then it was before. You can feel him gently grabbing my hand not like omgattack grabing lol. We have yet to go to a dog park, probably next week we are going to be going, and his last set of shots are going to be done this thursday. Today he didnt wake up until 8:30 ! YAY! So sleeping is MUCH better. No accidents in.. a little over a month (besides the peeing in the basement but so far none since two days ago) He is down to one 3 hour nap from 12-3.. sometimes 1-4 and three walks a day when im not working, when i am its two walks a day. He has quickly become my little shadow!


----------



## KaMu

No tooth loss here yet that I can see. We are just waiting for Jona to loose one of his teeth, than we know that Roxy will start within 7 days!!!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro still has his teeth too. Today we were at the Golden Retriever Club meeting and he played with a puppy a month older. Jaro has some blood on his fur from the other puppy's mouth since he was loosing teeth. It was amazing to see the difference in size between Jaro at 16 weeks, and the puppy who was 5 months, and another who was 6 months. Wow do they get bigger fast.


----------



## GoldenJona

KaMu said:


> No tooth loss here yet that I can see. We are just waiting for Jona to loose one of his teeth, than we know that Roxy will start within 7 days!!!


Haha I will make sure to let you know


----------



## pix

An update on Vash
Official weigh in? 31.4 lbs
Height: 19" at the Shoulder

Here are a few pics (I'll start a new thread including more)







































How's everyone else doing??


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo has now lost (and gained!) almost all his teeth (I would say 3/4). He is 37lbs and 19" tall.


----------



## GoldenJona

jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo has now lost (and gained!) almost all his teeth (I would say 3/4). He is 37lbs and 19" tall.



wow your boy is maturing really fast.

I've already posted pictures of Jona on a different thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=82488


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy has lost most of her teeth as well. The nipping has stopped finally but compared to all of your little guys out there, she is small...26 pounds. Still has the occasional accident in the house but is starting to go to the door to let me know.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Oh wow! Vash and Cosmo look huge! I'd say Alfie looks more like Cosmo atm! I'm gonna get him weighed this week and get some more pics up on here!


----------



## Jamm

What age are pups SUPPOSED to be loosing their teeth at? Joey will be 4months old on sunday and if i look into his mouth his teeth are all really small and even look as if they have freshly come in. Were going to the vet thurs for a weigh in, height and last shots so i suppose i'll ask her there! And then the week after Joey and I will be swimming everyday at our cottage for 2 weeks


----------



## pix

Jamm said:


> What age are pups SUPPOSED to be loosing their teeth at? Joey will be 4months old on sunday and if i look into his mouth his teeth are all really small and even look as if they have freshly come in. Were going to the vet thurs for a weigh in, height and last shots so i suppose i'll ask her there! And then the week after Joey and I will be swimming everyday at our cottage for 2 weeks



I believe it is anywhere between 4- 6 months usually. Vash has only lost a couple teeth so far... the rest look like they're holding tight.


----------



## DianaM

Gracie is 18 weeks old and has lost 4 teeth so far (it started about a week ago). 2 top and 2 bottom.. the next 4 are coming in now so they should be out in the next couple days. She looks like a shark with 2 rows of teeth lol


----------



## jackie_hubert

Jamm said:


> What age are pups SUPPOSED to be loosing their teeth at? Joey will be 4months old on sunday and if i look into his mouth his teeth are all really small and even look as if they have freshly come in. Were going to the vet thurs for a weigh in, height and last shots so i suppose i'll ask her there! And then the week after Joey and I will be swimming everyday at our cottage for 2 weeks


Usually they are done by 5 months and start at 4 for goldens but it varies.


----------



## jackie_hubert

jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo has now lost (and gained!) almost all his teeth (I would say 3/4). He is 37lbs and 19" tall.


My mistake, he's just a little over 20" tall now.


----------



## West

Cooper's been doing great. He weighs around 30 pounds (15 kg). He hasn't lost any teeth yet. He's had his final shot, so now he has full access to parks and other dogs. I take him every day to the park half a block away from home and at weekends we go to a bigger park that's a mile away. On Sunday we started taking him off-leash for little whiles so that he can play with other dogs. He behaves wonderfully off leash and comes back as soon as I call him. He's also great with other dogs, very playful but never aggressive. Now he has some regular friends, but he's always eager to meet new ones.
Here are some pics.


----------



## Jamm

What a cutie he is!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Is he wearing an Argentina jersey?


----------



## West

It's not actually an Argentina jersey, but people tend to look at it that way  We are Argentinian, though. It's just a light blue jersey with a couple of white stripes. Nice and warm for the winter months. He has a red and grey one too, but it's getting warmer so he's not really wearing them anymore.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Oooh I love the jersey! I want one for Alfie now! I swore I wouldn't but it looks so darn cute!


----------



## jackie_hubert

I'm a big soccer fan. I should get a Germany jersey for Cosmo...but yea, I swore never to put clothing on my dog. Apparently clothing on dogs has frequently been cited as reason for dog fights because it inhibits body communication between dogs. But if I find a germany jersey for him I'm totally getting it for the Euro cup. lol. It's so cute on Cooper with the little hood.


----------



## njames

http://www.sportydog.com/lfa-soc-grm.html

Here you go!


----------



## jackie_hubert

hahahahah! Thanks! Now to convince the husband who is an England fan AND would not be caught dead with clothing on his dog...


----------



## njames

I might get Bradley a Chicago Bears jersey but i would not make it a habit of wearing. Just for big games.


----------



## West

Hahaha, I don't think it inhibited his body communication at all. All it did was attract lots of comments from people. Usually "awww, look how cute he is with his little jacket!". But now he doesn't really need it, so unless it's freezing outside, the jacket stays off. And he's almost outgrown the light blue one  The cool think about these jackets is that they are waterproof, they have fleece inside and they really look sporty and cool. And they are unbelievably cheap! I paid $30 Argentinian dollars for each, which is approximately U$S7.5 

Have any of you taken your pups for a swim yet? How was it?


----------



## pix

Vash went for a swim after he finished up his last round of shots. He LOVED it!


----------



## jackie_hubert

We live on the coast, quite literally. The back of our building is the water so Cosmo goes swimming in water all the time. He started when he was 8 weeks and loves it, especially when you go in with him.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Alfie's not a fan of water just yet! He went in up to his tummy then backed out again! We'll keep going to the lake and encouraging him a bit more! I was quite proud of him for just going in that far - it's a real step forward for him!


----------



## newgolden

Sawyer likes the water, too, but is more leery of "moving" water...like at the beach. My mom lives right on a harbour and we took him there one day when the tide was in on a windy day. There's not much for waves but he didn't like it coming towards him. Later that night we went back at low tide and we couldn't get him out...he was a fool  I haven't had him to a beach with rough surf yet. My guess is, at this point, he probably would be really wary of it. The first time we took him was to my fil's place on a lake at 9 weeks and, I couldn't believe it, but he actually started swimming. Can't wait until he gets older and gets more confidence around water! 

What do you guys think of dogs in pools? Dogs aren't welcome in anyone's pool that I know and probably next year when we put one in we won't be doing doggie swims in it, either.


----------



## Jamm

In 2 weeks time we will be swimmin everyday!


----------



## GoldenJona

Jona doesnt like water so much. I tried the sprinkler and he runs away from it. My dog park has a very big lake for just dogs so I'm going to slowly try to get him in there. Maybe he associates water with a bath, which he hates?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

GoldenJona said:


> Jona doesnt like water so much. I tried the sprinkler and he runs away from it. My dog park has a very big lake for just dogs so I'm going to slowly try to get him in there. Maybe he associates water with a bath, which he hates?


Glad Alfie's not the only one that isnt a water babe!


Well...Alfie lost is 2nd tooth this morning (First one was lost on Mon or Tues), so basically they started falling around his 15 week birthday! Yay!: He's now lost the 2 middle top teeth - they're the tiny ones! He's chewing a LOT atm but hopefully it will subside once the teeth are all gone! I gave him a frozen washcloth but he just licked it??? Same with the Kong teether??? Maybe I should make a fake hand for him to chew on........


----------



## njames

I am going to eventually take Bradley to that dog park off of 294 North of O'Hare. Not sure if thats the same one your talking about. It has its own lake inside the dog park. Other than that, i do not think there are many other lakes around here that are ok with pets. Even in our familys Michigan home, they do not let pets near the beach.


----------



## GoldenJona

njames said:


> I am going to eventually take Bradley to that dog park off of 294 North of O'Hare. Not sure if thats the same one your talking about. It has its own lake inside the dog park. Other than that, i do not think there are many other lakes around here that are ok with pets. Even in our familys Michigan home, they do not let pets near the beach.


well maybe I exaggerated when I said lake, it's more like a very big pond!
The park is in Libertyville off Rt 21 (Milwaukee Ave).

I dont know how far you live but you should check it out, there were actually a couple of people there this weekend from Chicago that said they have nothing like it at home. It's a very nice dog park


----------



## jackie_hubert

Anyone else's Golden look more like a bobble-head less like a dog at this awkward preteen stage?


----------



## newgolden

hahahaha - bobblehead...I can see it coming in Sawyer


----------



## newgolden

i should probably be asking this in the tech help but can anyone see my picture and ticker in my signature?? when I preview it's all there but when I see my posts it's not in them Also, glad I did the ticker thing because I realized Sawyer is not actually 4 months old at all - haha

*arrrrgggh - NEVERMIND!! I see it now - lol*


----------



## jackie_hubert

I can see it on your last post, but not on the one before that...


----------



## newgolden

it must only show the sig on posts after you created it...


----------



## Jamm

Ohh boy do i feel dumb, i went to look inside Joeys mouth today after spotting blood on one of his toys and hes already missing 4 teeth! His two middle bottem and top ones! What a cutie<3 Vet visit tommorow morning so we will know weight/height and everything else


----------



## newgolden

I am trying to get a decent look at Sawyer's mouth to see if he's lost any...I don't think he has but he doesn't seem to like me examining his teeth!!


----------



## West

Cooper picked up a new skill today: he digs holes :doh:
Dug a couple in the park today, so I think I'll have to give him another bath a.s.a.p.
He's also trying to eat anything and everything there's on the ground in the park or on the street, so I'll have to grow an extra pair of eyes just in casa


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Go Joey! Wooooo your getting all grown up! 

Alfie digs holes too!!!!! Its really funny to watch his ears flap whilst theres dirt flying everywhere lol!


----------



## kkudi

jackie_hubert said:


> Anyone else's Golden look more like a bobble-head less like a dog at this awkward preteen stage?


He looks just like Eric!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin still isn't *too* awkward looking!

He is an April 20th pup, so will be 4 months next week!

24lbs at the vet yesterday for his 3rd round of vacc's.

Some updated pictures  

My cuddly boy.....


















Sitting nicely for the camera:










Plotting an attack on the scary bunny sprinkler!










His squirrel got caught in our light fixture on a throw (the light fixture has to go, we didn't know they would install a light there!!)










Finlay would do anything for an ice cube! His tricks/commands are getting better each day! He knows to give both paws, sit, stand, down, wait, leave it, working on "down" from a distance (5, 10, 15ft for now!) and big long wait's outside and inside! Can't wait to get into classes with him again in September!


----------



## Jamm

Well we just got back from the vet and Joey weighs 30lbs and is 20' tall! They estimate he will be 80-90lbs full grown, what a big boy! He has a lodged testical or something.. she said it was normal so hopefully no big deal. And ofcourse they insisted that we neuter at 6months.. like no! My big pooper is now passed out, hopefully he wont have any side effects!


----------



## jweisman54

Finlay looks so much like my Izzy.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Fin is so adorable! Oh my goodness!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Jamm said:


> And ofcourse they insisted that we neuter at 6months.. like no!



We got that as well, with lots of literature on why to neuter!


----------



## njames

Bradley goes to the vet tomorrow for his last shots. We will have to see how big he got. He got a reaction last time to the shots as well. He had a lump.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Thank you for the nice Finlay comments 

He and 5 littermates are getting together next Saturday for fun....imagine how many photos I am going to take!!!


----------



## merryh

Can't wait to see all the photos from the littermates... take tons, please!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Fin is soooo cute! Love his reg'd name too - very cool! Take lots and lots of pics!


----------



## GoldenJona

I was looking in Jona's mouth today since every ones pup seems to be losing teeth and 2 teeth are loose; they are the really tinny ones in the front.

NO way Cosmo already has tail feathers? Jona isnt even close; although I dont think he will because his parents didnt have very hairy tails that I can remember

Anyone else looking forward to their pups first snow in a couple of months?


----------



## newgolden

I got a good look in Sawyer's mouth today and no sign of any missing teeth! I didn't wiggle so not sure how close we are  I hope the tooth fairy doesn't come to dogs or I'll be broke. My oldest son is starting to lose teeth 

Sawyer's tail is starting to unfurl now and I've noticed on his back his big dog coat seems to be starting to come in - the hair is less downy feeling and getting wavy on his back toward his butt...I'm assuming this is the adult coat, right? 

Goldenjona...yes - I just said to my hubby the other night that I couldn't wait until the snow flies to see what puppers thinks of it!!


----------



## iansgran

The photos of Finlay look very much like Jaro. I will try to get some and show you all.


----------



## jackie_hubert

We don't really get any snow but maybe we will this year and we'll see how Cosmo does. Snow is always a treat for dogs when you're in Vancouver because it's so rare. Plus, the dogs get to walk on the street because the entire city either stops driving or is caught in a giant traffic jam. Maybe we'll make a trip up to Whistler just to get him to check out the snow.

Newgolden - yes, the "racing stripe" is the beginning of the coat. It's wavy, darker and coarser.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

GoldenJona said:


> I was looking in Jona's mouth today since every ones pup seems to be losing teeth and 2 teeth are loose; they are the really tinny ones in the front.
> 
> NO way Cosmo already has tail feathers? Jona isnt even close; although I dont think he will because his parents didnt have very hairy tails that I can remember
> 
> Anyone else looking forward to their pups first snow in a couple of months?


Yup, they are the 2 teeth Alfie just lost!



newgolden said:


> I got a good look in Sawyer's mouth today and no sign of any missing teeth! I didn't wiggle so not sure how close we are  I hope the tooth fairy doesn't come to dogs or I'll be broke. My oldest son is starting to lose teeth
> 
> Sawyer's tail is starting to unfurl now and I've noticed on his back his big dog coat seems to be starting to come in - the hair is less downy feeling and getting wavy on his back toward his butt...I'm assuming this is the adult coat, right?
> 
> Goldenjona...yes - I just said to my hubby the other night that I couldn't wait until the snow flies to see what puppers thinks of it!!


Alfie's coat is really starting to show down his back and tail and the back of his legs! It's much more ginger, like his ears - I love it!


----------



## kkudi

Alfie's Girl said:


> Yup, they are the 2 teeth Alfie just lost!
> 
> 
> 
> Alfie's coat is really starting to show down his back and tail and the back of his legs! It's much more ginger, like his ears - I love it!



Eric's coat is also starting to darken!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin has the racing stripe!

About 3 inches wide, darker and coarser!

Still a piddly puppy tail, definitely no feathers!

Two front teeth coming in, but the puppy sharpies are still there and in full force! They must be bugging him though, he seems to be extra mouthy lately!

We just got sod at our new place this week, so while up with him early this morning I turned a sprinkler on. He's been in the lake but not really enjoyed being wet. For any that saw his doorstop video (I had to take it off though as I submitted it to AFV) he did the bark/dive/growl/play with the sprinkler this morning and lept into it....so he likes the sprinkler now too.....water dog!

We are taking care of Bailey (parents Golden -in my profile pic, top left) for the weekend, Bails couldn't be bothered with Fin, but they're still so great together!

Fin had his first meal last night with the slow eating bowl, omg what a hoot to watch him think how to eat, huge difference, will hopefully slow him down until he's not so puppy crazy over food!

Will take a TON of pics when he sees his littermates next Saturday and post them here -his brother will be there (only one other male in litter) and 3 sisters -so fun!

In September our breeder has her 17th annual puppy party, invites 17 years of litters back to their place for a party, that will also be a big day I'll have to make sure the memory card on my camera has lots of room!!!


----------



## pix

GoldenJona said:


> I was looking in Jona's mouth today since every ones pup seems to be losing teeth and 2 teeth are loose; they are the really tinny ones in the front.
> 
> NO way Cosmo already has tail feathers? Jona isnt even close; although I dont think he will because his parents didnt have very hairy tails that I can remember
> 
> Anyone else looking forward to their pups first snow in a couple of months?



Vash has lost a couple of his little teeth in the front and two in the back. It seems like they're loose one day and gone the next! He really is quite the avid chewer though 

He started getting his tail fluffs in at about 3 months, which surprised me! Their dad is fluffier than mom. They both look like field goldens though, so I'm sure they won't be big puff balls or anything 

I can't wait for the snow. Winter is one of my favorite months, and I'm sure it will be Vash's too! I think I'll have a hard time getting him inside


----------



## Jamm

I have noticed a little bit of a 'racing stripe' except it seems to be a lighter color and full of swirls. He also has light tail fethering but not ALOT. But he deffiantly has darkend up since we brought him home!


----------



## GoldenJona

I know it's only been like 2 or so months since the pups came home and everyone has seen these pictures before but how about posting some pictures of your pups first day home

Here are a couple of Jona on his first day home:

I cant believe how tiny he was, small enough to fit into the hamper which is now being used to put all his toys in. Also can't believe how fat and fluffy he was and now he's lost that fatness to him because of his stomach issues

and my nieces Dora The Explorer blowup doll in one of the picture no longer exists (Jona took a tiny bite and Dora is now done exploring in our house) haha

the ones with the water bottle and him sitting might be a day or 2 after he came home (I didnt take that many pictures his first day home because I was too tired and too occupied watching his every move)


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Lovely pics Edwin! You forget how tiny they were, dont you lol!!!!! 

Alfie's HUGE now and has quite a lot of feather on his legs and tail! I cant lift him anymore as he's too heavy for me. He's sleeping at my feet now. Oh, and he's started following me everywhere in the last week or so! It's soo cute!










Above, first day home! Below, from a few days ago! - You can see he's virtually doubled in size!!!!!


----------



## Jamm

Just took these to show Joey's feathering so far!

Tail









Backlegs









Sitting


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm, thats about what Alfie's feathering looks like now!!!!!!!


----------



## Jamm

Alfie's Girl said:


> Jamm, thats about what Alfie's feathering looks like now!!!!!!!


Arent they just soo cute?!! <3 Joey is going to be 4months tommorow!!!


----------



## GoldenJona

Is it just my puppy or has anyone elses puppy stop shedding? He started shedding like a month very heavily to where I would pick him up and my entire shirt would be full of hairs and the brush would have balls of hair, but now he has stopped shedding or atleast it is not noticible, I'm pretty sure he is not done shedding his puppy hair at this age right, or do they shed then stop then start again?


----------



## jackie_hubert

Jona, a little while ago our guys shed their puppy coat, now they are growing the real coat. they'll start shedding that in a little while. don't worry, it'll start again


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Arent they just soo cute?!! <3 Joey is going to be 4months tommorow!!!


They sure are! Alfie's 4 months next tuesday! I'm counting the weeks at the moment so I'm calling a month 28 days!!!!! How are you counting? Probably when he's around 6 months I'll just call him 6 mos on the 26th of the month!


----------



## kkudi

Eric will be four months next Sunday. Cant wait!

Eric's feathers are starting to show also, legs and tail! 

Alfie, Eric and Joey are growing! 

A post with pics is coming up soon. I've been longing to do it but I haven't had the time!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Eric will be four months next Sunday. Cant wait!
> 
> Eric's feathers are starting to show also, legs and tail!
> 
> Alfie, Eric and Joey are growing!
> 
> A post with pics is coming up soon. I've been longing to do it but I haven't had the time!


Looking forward to the pics of eric! When was he born? Alfie was b. April 26!


Had such a fright this evening! Alfie had a zoomie moment in the garden and he came indoors limping! :uhoh: I felt so sick and nearly cried. I really felt like a parent seeing my child being ill. I got him to lay down and I checked the paw he was limping on - no signs of anything and he didnt cry when I touched and prodded it! 1 min later he got up and was fine - no more limping. He's been fine ever since. I crated him all evening so he would be forced to rest it just in case. It was the most horrid moment ever. I got so scared. Its been a wake-up call though. I'm going to get him insured and I'm going to be SO careful with those delicate hips. 

Let this be a wake-up call for us all!


----------



## kkudi

Alfie's Girl said:


> Looking forward to the pics of eric! When was he born? Alfie was b. April 26!
> 
> 
> Had such a fright this evening! Alfie had a zoomie moment in the garden and he came indoors limping! :uhoh: I felt so sick and nearly cried. I really felt like a parent seeing my child being ill. I got him to lay down and I checked the paw he was limping on - no signs of anything and he didnt cry when I touched and prodded it! 1 min later he got up and was fine - no more limping. He's been fine ever since. I crated him all evening so he would be forced to rest it just in case. It was the most horrid moment ever. I got so scared. Its been a wake-up call though. I'm going to get him insured and I'm going to be SO careful with those delicate hips.
> 
> Let this be a wake-up call for us all!


Eric was born April the 22nd!

Ah, I get worried sick when something is wrong. Even if it's the smallest thing in the world. The other day he was playing with another puppy and she gave him(Eric) a very very small scratch at the very edge of his nose (top-middle). I was worried sick that it wouldnt heal, or it would scar,3 days later and the "scratch" was gone.

My boy limped once because I accidentally stepped on him. A Few minutes later he was fine. But yea we need to be careful. 

Yea insurance is key especially if they develop a chronic condition. I've got mine insured with the Kennel Club Healthcare Insurance. Petplan is also good. They're quite pricey though. If you get a life-long policy ( that is you're covered for his entire life, for a certain amount per year) the minimum you'll likely to pay per month is approx. £30 to £35.

I'm glad your Alfie is fine.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Eric was born April the 22nd!
> 
> Ah, I get worried sick when something is wrong. Even if it's the smallest thing in the world. The other day he was playing with another puppy and she gave him(Eric) a very very small scratch at the very edge of his nose (top-middle). I was worried sick that it wouldnt heal, or it would scar,3 days later and the "scratch" was gone.
> 
> My boy limped once because I accidentally stepped on him. A Few minutes later he was fine. But yea we need to be careful.
> 
> Yea insurance is key especially if they develop a chronic condition. I've got mine insured with the Kennel Club Healthcare Insurance. Petplan is also good. They're quite pricey though. If you get a life-long policy ( that is you're covered for his entire life, for a certain amount per year) the minimum you'll likely to pay per month is approx. £30 to £35.
> 
> I'm glad your Alfie is fine.


Oh I know what you mean - I worry about EVERYTHING! I just reckon its good practise for when I have kids one day lol!!!!!

I got a quote from petplan and it was £40 something a month for the lifetime premium one! Geez! If I get rich lol I'll insure him with petplan in an second...until then I'll have to look for something a bit less pricey! I was looking at the Kennel club insurance - got all the info through when I finally transferred ownership the other day!

Thats cool, our boys are only 4 days apart!  What breeder did you get him from? Alfie came from a KC reg'd breeder in East Sussex - Janice Hughes.


----------



## kkudi

Alfie's Girl said:


> Oh I know what you mean - I worry about EVERYTHING! I just reckon its good practise for when I have kids one day lol!!!!!
> 
> I got a quote from petplan and it was £40 something a month for the lifetime premium one! Geez! If I get rich lol I'll insure him with petplan in an second...until then I'll have to look for something a bit less pricey! I was looking at the Kennel club insurance - got all the info through when I finally transferred ownership the other day!
> 
> Thats cool, our boys are only 4 days apart!  What breeder did you get him from? Alfie came from a KC reg'd breeder in East Sussex - Janice Hughes.


I got him from Mrs Sue Parfit (Pantymilah Kennels) in South Wales. She doesn't breed GRs. She breeds Cocker Spaniels, but both parents are KC reg'd and so was the litter with excellent hip scores ( 11 dad and 13 mum ) and clear eyes so still happy. 

Online quotes are much more expensive because they tend to include much unneeded things like holiday cover. Try calling them instead!

I think Eric lost another two teeth. I can see more teeth missing! Wish I could find them! 

He's currently barking at his Kong Wobbler because he can't get any more food out! It's good fun!

When's your next vet check-up?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> I got him from Mrs Sue Parfit (Pantymilah Kennels) in South Wales. She doesn't breed GRs. She breeds Cocker Spaniels, but both parents are KC reg'd and so was the litter with excellent hip scores ( 11 dad and 13 mum ) and clear eyes so still happy.
> 
> Online quotes are much more expensive because they tend to include much unneeded things like holiday cover. Try calling them instead!
> 
> I think Eric lost another two teeth. I can see more teeth missing! Wish I could find them!
> 
> He's currently barking at his Kong Wobbler because he can't get any more food out! It's good fun!
> 
> When's your next vet check-up?


Ah never thought of calling! Alfie lost the first 2 top middle teeth earlier this week and then I just noticed one of the botton middle ones has gone too! I want to keep them but I cant find them either lol! 
Well...Alfie has just been sitting beside me on the sofa licking out a empty tub of 'Peanut Butter and Co' smooth operator peanut butter!    

Next vet appt in at 6 months for check up and worming! So not till September! Although I may pop in and get him weighed in the next week or 2!


----------



## iansgran

We just signed Jaro up for Petplan today. It must be cheaper here is US; we are going to pay $20 a month for $200 deductible and 80% coverage. And I am a grandmother and still a worrier, so sorry folks, it does not automatically get better. As they get older and bigger, though, you do worry a little less. Babies are fragile. Jaro will be 4 months tomorrow, he and Joey share a birthday, I think. I was just thinking today how much bigger he looked and how much faster he is. The little devil can really move.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Haha! I'm so NOT a worrier. Maybe it comes from working in a shelter and seeing how hardy they are or maybe after Cosmo's had a staph infenction, an eye-infection and a bad reaction to a vaccine all before he was 4 months I just trust in my vet. Mostly working with guide dogs has shown me that you can put a puppy through a lot, mentally and physically, and they thrive on it.


----------



## Jamm

Any one else noticing how much stronger their pups mouth is? I had to PRY Joey's mouth open yesturday to get a toy back and it was MUCH stronger then it was a few weeks ago.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Any one else noticing how much stronger their pups mouth is? I had to PRY Joey's mouth open yesturday to get a toy back and it was MUCH stronger then it was a few weeks ago.


YES I HAVE!  Especially when it's clamped around my wrist!!!!!!!!!!! My arms are in a state! He is getting better in that the biting episodes are less than before...slightly! He's lost 4 teeth now - the 2 top middle and the 2 bottom middle! Its a nightmare sometimes, he just wants to chew chew chew! Ugh! 

Took him for a walk in the woods - no limping! PHEW!


----------



## pix

I think it's gotten to the point where Vash has about 8-10 teeth left to lose. I feel like there's a new one everyday! I haven't been able to save any yet, but I hope I do! I can't believe how much more behaved he's getting. Is anyone else having a revelation?? It's amazing when he listens to commands, with no treats!


----------



## njames

Bradley went to the vet and got his last shots! He was 33 lbs. geez and he has two weeks left till 4 months. Opened up his mouth last night and found some adult teeth finally coming in. on the top and bottom middle teeth. Should be fun. Ill post some recent pictures tomorrow.


----------



## newgolden

YES - Sawyer's got quite the grip with his mouth now!! I'm just glad the teeth aren't nearly as sharp


----------



## jackie_hubert

The teeth are bigger though!


----------



## GoldenJona

Went to the dog park today for the 2nd time and I can't believe how well behaved he is compared to when we first brought him home. During his puppy classes he was humping, biting, mounting, and getting into fights with all the puppies; now he is so passive and playful even with the little dogs. We were there for 4 hours and he still didn't swim bit he did get in the water little by little until he got knee high; we'll get there eventually. He listens so well off leash. Whenever we go he steals all the attention  . Everyone there keeps telling me how big he's going to be yet he's the smallest from this thread so I can't even imagine howuch bigger all yours pups are going to be than mine.


----------



## newgolden

how does everyone's puppy make out with the Kong? If Sawyer gets a frozen one he seems to give up on it. My husband and I had to go out tonight for a few hours so I gave him his dinner early and subtracted soem from it and froze a kong with moistened kibble and a couple broken up treats - I sealed it with a bit of his pumpkin and about a tsp of pb. When we got home (after about 4 hours) he had licked off the seal but that was about it. I gave it to him again and he wasn't able to get anything out of it. Is he just lazy about it or is it unlikely that they'll be able to chew/lick/drop it to get the stuff out at this point? If it not "stuffed" but treats or food are just in it he can get it out.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo gives up on his kong fairly quick. I don't put anything in it that is difficult to get out. Wish he was more interested in it...


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Yeah I know what you mean - Alfie's behaviour is really improving! Wooohooo!

Edwin, any sign of Jona losing teeth yet? It may have already started but (like Jamm ) you may not have noticed!

Alfie's not interested in his Kongs! He cant work out how to get anything out of it so he gives up! I thought he was supposed to chew it to bits lol! I gave him a frozen washcloth and all he did was lick it!!!!!!!! I'll try again once he's a bit older probably!


----------



## GoldenJona

When he didn't have stomach issues I would sometimes give him a kong when we ate dinner and he would entertain himself until we finished eating. I didn't freeze it, I would just put pieces of chicken and a little kibble and some peanut butter and he would lick it allll up. He loves ice cubes so sometimes I would just put one or two in there and he would just lick and lick. Someone told me giving him too many ice cubes is bad for him, does anyone know anything


----------



## newgolden

maybe I'm expecting too much with the frozen Kongs. He does however, have a Kong Wobbler (which is an entirely different animal - haha) that he loves playing with and I've found to be GREAT when he needs to entertain himself while we're busy eating or whatever.

Ice cubes...not sure...would all the crunching be bad for his teeth? Sawyer gets a lot of ice cubes since he loves them and they're always a good way to get him to chill out (no pun intended) if he's acting up or needs something to do


----------



## Jamm

Joey wasent interested in his Kong at ALL. If we wanted a lifesaver thing for him to chew while i do something, we give him nylabones. He can happily sit at my feet chewing on one for 45min to an hour. He only has one favourite though, and if its not that one then he will not be interested !


----------



## pix

Vash doesn't like Kongs either. I've tried frozen, stuffing peanut butter, food, anything puppy friendly. The thing that caught his interest the most was ice cubes in there, but only for a few minutes (until they melted). HOWEVER, we found a "replacement" toy. He loves his everlasting treat toy.

http://www.dog.com/item/everlasting-fire-plug/030150/

We put the special treats in both sides and he can chew on it for a loooong time. You can also stuff other things in there too, like milk bones and other treats.


----------



## crh131

To get V to go for his kongs,..I barely use any treat and use it more of a popsicle. I tried stuffing it full of treats and such and he would only eat what stuck out.
I now fill it with greek yogurt and top it with one tall treat sticking out. Or I will put one tall treat sticking out and use either kong spray or cheeze wiz to spray around it. THen I freeze... 
He does happily lick the whole thing when I do this. I give him one every time I am putting him in his crate for more than an hour. 
I have like 5 different kongs that I rotate. 
V is funny though..he won't chew on his pigs ears or bully sticks in his crates,.but he will lick and chew on his kongs. OUT of his crate...it is the opposite. :

I bought 3 nylobons that he couldn't care less about. 

So today is a new day with V, so far so good..He didn't drag me around for our first walk. Which is good, I hurt my hip at puppy class on sat. I am hoping he senses I am hurt and will take it easy..lol. I will take advantage of his good nature on this. 
So no jumping or biting yet..but the kids haven't come down yet.. I will keep the paws crossed that today is a good day! He doesn't have the crazy eyes look today...so it is looking good. :bowl:


----------



## West

Cooper is also behaving better! We started taking him to bigger parks and getting him off-leash to play fetch or romp around with other dogs for a while and he always comes to me when called. He's amazing. 
The shark episodes are fewer but not over. I can usually solve them by taking him for a walk.
He has a Kong alternative, called Dogzilla, which works pretty much the same way. He loves it and empties it every time. I fill it with yoghurt or cottage cheese, bits of apple or sometimes sausage and some kibble. He loves yoghurt!
He lost a couple of the really tiny teeth at the front but I couldn't save any.


----------



## GoldenJona

Alfie's Girl said:


> Yeah I know what you mean - Alfie's behaviour is really improving! Wooohooo!
> 
> Edwin, any sign of Jona losing teeth yet? It may have already started but (like Jamm ) you may not have noticed!
> 
> Alfie's not interested in his Kongs! He cant work out how to get anything out of it so he gives up! I thought he was supposed to chew it to bits lol! I gave him a frozen washcloth and all he did was lick it!!!!!!!! I'll try again once he's a bit older probably!


He has lost just one tooth (small bottom one) and has 3 of the small teeth on top loose and bleeding so I'm sure those will come out soon


----------



## kkudi

Eric loves both his kongs. We got him a Kong Wobbler the other day and he loves it! He was scared of it and then when he managed to get the first piece of food out of it, bang that was it. It keeps him busy for quite a while. 

With his normal Kong I realized that if I freeze it before I give it to him he will be a lot more interested in it. He hasn't figured out yet, that he needs to chew with power to get the food out but I think I don't expect him to do that yet, as it requires a lot of power even if I were to do it. 

Eric's not too interested in nylabones either, but he leaves anything clothy. From socks to towels. I think his favourite "toy" is a plastic bottle. He loves them to bits. We ll smash them until you can't smash no more. That's when you give me a new one and throw the old one away!


----------



## kkudi

Has anyone's puppy started to fetch properly and consistently? Mine will fetch here and there but eventually will get bored and will either go to the ball/toy and stay there and play with it or won't go at all. 

Has anyone else had any luck with fetch with their 3-4 month puppies?
I know it's still too early but yea just curious to see!


----------



## GoldenJona

kkudi said:


> Has anyone's puppy started to fetch properly and consistently? Mine will fetch here and there but eventually will get bored and will either go to the ball/toy and stay there and play with it or won't go at all.
> 
> Has anyone else had any luck with fetch with their 3-4 month puppies?
> I know it's still too early but yea just curious to see!


No luck here. In the house he will fetch and bring it back (sometimes it's a struggle to get the ball out of his mouth) but if I try outside he will maybe do it once but then will just lay down and play with the ball on his own


----------



## West

In the house, Cooper does the same as Jona, fetching with a bit of struggling when it comes to getting the toy out of his mouth.
On Saturday he started fetching outside and he was great. But he got tired after a while and just lay by my feet with his ball.


----------



## kkudi

GoldenJona said:


> No luck here. In the house he will fetch and bring it back (sometimes it's a struggle to get the ball out of his mouth) but if I try outside he will maybe do it once but then will just lay down and play with the ball on his own


Ah at least Eric is not on his own. I hear from other people that they started fetching immediately and was like is my puppy the only who doesn't want to fetch? In all fairness he does fetch for a few times but he will eventually give up.

Wonder when they start to have more energy to do that sort of thing. 

Our puppy trainer said to us to get him interested in the toy and then throw it away. That works always, but he will sometimes just sit where it landed and play with it rather than bring it back


----------



## kkudi

West said:


> In the house, Cooper does the same as Jona, fetching with a bit of struggling when it comes to getting the toy out of his mouth.
> On Saturday he started fetching outside and he was great. But he got tired after a while and just lay by my feet with his ball.


When you say for while do you mean like 5-6 times? 

Eric will fetch for maybe 5-8 times and then he will start playing by himself.

He does the same at home and he probably doesnt even want to bring it to me, He wants to take the toy back to his crate.


----------



## West

kkudi said:


> When you say for while do you mean like 5-6 times?
> 
> Eric will fetch for maybe 5-8 times and then he will start playing by himself.
> 
> He does the same at home and he probably doesnt even want to bring it to me, He wants to take the toy back to his crate.



I guess it was more like 10 times. We played fetch for fifteen minutes or so, but I have to admit that he was already tired after a long walk. The first 5-6 times he was very focused and fetched immediately. Then he became a bit more distracted and wanted to play with me more than fetch, but still did it after some hesitation. But when I noticed he was too tired I sat down on a bench and he lay at my feet. Then another dog came and took his ball, but that's another story 

Anyway, he's not a consistent fetcher yet


----------



## kkudi

Wonder if anyone could shed more light on fetching and puppies ;-)

Yesterday it was a bless for me and Eric. It was bath time yesterday for Eric and it was the first time ever he would sit there and loving every minute of it. He didnt even complain once. I think getting in the shower with him may have done the trick.

Also, drying off after was another story until yesterday.
I figured out he would sit still without being scared if i played a little game with him. He knows how to wait and have one kibble on one paw and another on the other paw. Only when I say okay will he eat both kibbles. So I would place two kibbles at an every 30 seconds or so and say "wait" and he would stay still and at the same I was drying him off. It worked like a charm!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Alfie only started to get the hang of fetch last night actually!!! He gets bored quickly though! 

Bath time for Alfie today too - went to a lake and he got muddy! He doesnt like it at all so lots of cheese and patience are in order!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo fetches maybe 2-3 times before getting bored, and then only if there's food involved. He doesn't fetch at all unless he knows there's food. Or he'll just run away with his toy and chew on it. 

Since all our puppies seem to be like that I think it's probably normal. On another thread I asked one of the owners who has a fetch-obsessed dog and she said that even her dog was like this at first. 

I was worried at first though because all the guide dogs fetch almost perfectly and consistently pretty much right out of the womb. In fact, that's the test most guide dog services use to test whether a dog will be workable.


----------



## njames

Bradley does really well with fetching. i got the Kong tennis ball looking stick that squeaks. much easier than a ball. He loves it. I used treats to coax him back and got him to see that bringing back is a good thing. He will do it atleast 15 times before he likes well im running to the same spot lets do something else like bite the stick!


----------



## kkudi

Charlotte: I used his dinner portion as treats while I was in the shower with him and while drying off after with the "wait-ok" game. 

He loves to bits the time when I'm drying him off with the towel.

I'm looking forward to the day he will run like a maniac to fetch a ball. That tires them out pretty quickly -> end of the day one happy tired dog = happy owner.

I also envy the day my dog will swim for the first time. I will be so proud.

They grow daily and we hardly realize!


----------



## kkudi

njames said:


> Bradley does really well with fetching. i got the Kong tennis ball looking stick that squeaks. much easier than a ball. He loves it. I used treats to coax him back and got him to see that bringing back is a good thing. He will do it atleast 15 times before he likes well im running to the same spot lets do something else like bite the stick!


Hm you're putting me into thoughts now, another kong toy for Eric? hmm 

Do you really think it makes a lot of difference compared to a tennis ball or a normal toy?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Charlotte: I used his dinner portion as treats while I was in the shower with him and while drying off after with the "wait-ok" game.
> 
> He loves to bits the time when I'm drying him off with the towel.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the day he will run like a maniac to fetch a ball. That tires them out pretty quickly -> end of the day one happy tired dog = happy owner.
> 
> I also envy the day my dog will swim for the first time. I will be so proud.
> 
> They grow daily and we hardly realize!


Yeah thats what I'm gonna try. It's not gonna be easy.......:bowl:

I too look forward to the day Alfie will play fetch for hours and I'll also be soo proud when Alfie first swims!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

GoldenJona said:


> He has lost just one tooth (small bottom one) and has 3 of the small teeth on top loose and bleeding so I'm sure those will come out soon


Woooo go Jona!  Yeah those teeth will probs be gone by the morning lol! I'm wondering which teeth will come out next???


----------



## kkudi

Have you tried ice cubes with the puppies? apparently they go crazy and it's good for their gums too!


----------



## jackie_hubert

kkudi said:


> Hm you're putting me into thoughts now, another kong toy for Eric? hmm
> 
> Do you really think it makes a lot of difference compared to a tennis ball or a normal toy?


Tennis balls are dangerous for dogs (there was a thread on this a couple of weeks ago) and the material wears down their teeth (http://www.manteega.com/packlunch/articles/tennisballteeth.htm)


----------



## newgolden

Sawyer likes fetch but as with others he can get bored quickly with it. I think it's the puppy short attention span thing AND I find we have to get into a good rhythm with it. For instance if you're really on a roll you have to keep it up (not take too much time to take it from him when he brings it back or to throw it). My 4 year old wants to take turns when we play fetch (me throw, then him throw) but Sawyer doesn't seem to like that idea and he quits.

Our last set of shots today! Yeah! Sawyer is almost 4 months and weighed in at 33.8lbs at the vet today. Vet mentioned we hopefully wont' see one another for awhile and mentioned about neutering at 6 months and I suggested I'd probably wait and he was totally cool with that. No looks, no advice, just an "...and that's fine" from him. 

First puppy class tonight. A bit late but it's the soonest the trainer could start while she was waiting for more puppies to start a class. I'm hoping it all goes well.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

newgolden said:


> Sawyer likes fetch but as with others he can get bored quickly with it. I think it's the puppy short attention span thing AND I find we have to get into a good rhythm with it. For instance if you're really on a roll you have to keep it up (not take too much time to take it from him when he brings it back or to throw it). My 4 year old wants to take turns when we play fetch (me throw, then him throw) but Sawyer doesn't seem to like that idea and he quits.
> 
> Our last set of shots today! Yeah! Sawyer is almost 4 months and weighed in at 33.8lbs at the vet today. Vet mentioned we hopefully wont' see one another for awhile and mentioned about neutering at 6 months and I suggested I'd probably wait and he was totally cool with that. No looks, no advice, just an "...and that's fine" from him.
> 
> First puppy class tonight. A bit late but it's the soonest the trainer could start while she was waiting for more puppies to start a class. I'm hoping it all goes well.


You sound like you have a good vet there! My vet gave me a funny look and the nurse looked quite confused when I said it was in our contract to wait - she then said 'oh I've heard of that!'.........huh!


----------



## kkudi

We were also asked by our vet whether we're looking to neuter and we said yes, but he didnt ask us when. So no pressure here either. I haven't yet decided the time, but it definitely won't be at 6 months. I want to see Eric at least cock up before he goes under the knife.


----------



## pix

We're planning on getting Vash neutered as soon as we can. By that I mean, once he's all filled out, probably anywhere between a year to 18 months. All of the feedback on this site has really helped me in making a decision. Unless of course he start's developing bad "habits." Our vet doesn't seem to see a reason to rush, but he says the sooner the better. We all want to prevent those "unwanted" puppies.


----------



## GoldenJona

I'm going to try to wait it out until 18 months also unless like Pix said he starts getting all macho on me then I might have to stop him there. Only problem is that if i get a new job I will have to put him in day care and they require all dogs over 6 months to be neutered .

I'll see what happens if I get the job


----------



## pix

GoldenJona said:


> I'm going to try to wait it out until 18 months also unless like Pix said he starts getting all macho on me then I might have to stop him there. Only problem is that if i get a new job I will have to put him in day care and they require all dogs over 6 months to be neutered .
> 
> I'll see what happens if I get the job



Just to let you know, We've successfully been leaving Vash in his crate for up to 6 hours. I know this may sound like a lot, but we haven't had any accidents and we give him plenty of exercise otherwise. Since my husbands been working, we really didn't have to much of a choice, and the closest "daycare" is more that 25 minutes away.


----------



## GoldenJona

pix said:


> Just to let you know, We've successfully been leaving Vash in his crate for up to 6 hours. I know this may sound like a lot, but we haven't had any accidents and we give him plenty of exercise otherwise. Since my husbands been working, we really didn't have to much of a choice, and the closest "daycare" is more that 25 minutes away.


I know it can be done I would just feel way too guilty, I honestly dont think I can do that, I would be constanly thinking of how he is doing at work


----------



## pix

GoldenJona said:


> I know it can be done I would just feel way too guilty, I honestly dont think I can do that, I would be constanly thinking of how he is doing at work


You definitely have a lot of love for that little guy - I admire that :yes:


----------



## GoldenJona

does anyone know around what age you stop feeding 3 x's and only feed twice a day?


----------



## pix

We fed Vash twice a day as soon as he came home.


----------



## newgolden

I'm going back to work soon (2 weeks) and will have to leave Sawyer crated during the day (until I feel comfortable with him alone in the house - freeeeee!!)

We've been feeding him twice a day for about 3 weeks now. It's fine.


----------



## jackie_hubert

We started feeding Cosmo twice a day at 16 weeks.


----------



## GoldenJona

newgolden said:


> I'm going back to work soon (2 weeks) and will have to leave Sawyer crated during the day (until I feel comfortable with him alone in the house - freeeeee!!)
> 
> We've been feeding him twice a day for about 3 weeks now. It's fine.


How long are you going to be leaving him?

and as far as the feeding should I wean him to twice a day instead of cold turkey cutting out lunch?

how much do you feed your puppies, for those of you that feed twice a day?


----------



## jackie_hubert

GoldenJona said:


> How long are you going to be leaving him?
> 
> and as far as the feeding should I wean him to twice a day instead of cold turkey cutting out lunch?
> 
> how much do you feed your puppies, for those of you that feed twice a day?


Cold turkey is fine. 

Keep to the same amount, just divide it into 2 instead of 3. We feed 1.25 cups twice a day (2.5 cups/day).


----------



## GoldenJona

jackie_hubert said:


> Cold turkey is fine.
> 
> Keep to the same amount, just divide it into 2 instead of 3. We feed 1.25 cups twice a day (2.5 cups/day).


Hopefully he doesnt act weird or is mad that he's not getting his mid day food, but I'm sure he will only notice for a day or two and eventually will forget about it. His stomach seems to have settled down so he'll be getting treats again so he should be alright.


----------



## newgolden

I leave the house at 8 and won't be home usually until between 3:30 and 4. I will come home around mid-day to let him out to pee. No other real choice. I might look into a walker but since he'll get walked in the a.m. and, of course, get lots of exercise when we're home in the evening, I'm not sure if I'll bother - maybe I'll pick days when we're busy in the evenings and have someone come then.

Does anyone else leave their puppy unsupervised in the house at any point yet? How do they do? I don't when we actually leave (go to the store or something), but he really seems to mind the heat and humidity and won't come out in the heat of the day when we sometimes want to or need to be outside. He's fine. He usually lays somewhere on the floor and chews on his toys or falls asleep or goes into his crate on his own and chills out or naps. 

Regarding the feedings: I went to two cold turkey. He was fine.


----------



## GoldenJona

I was thinking of gating him in the kitchen and completely puppy proofing the heck out of it because he likes to lie on the tile floor and nap. Only thing I'm concerned about is that he will probably pee since he has space to move around, as opposed to the crate he will actually hold it until he is let out and this will just ruin our potty training. We havent had any accidents in a really long time but that's because I'm always taking him out when I think he needs to go. First I'll see if I get the job then maybe I'll start a new thread on what to do.


----------



## newgolden

That's part of the reason I don't just want to puppy proof an area and leave him...don't want him to start going in the house again! Plus, I'm concerned he might not like the idea of the gate (we've never done one) and try to jump it and get hurt or something. Also, although, he doesn't chew anything in the house really - I'm afraid he'll get bored of toys and decide the baseboards or other woodwork would be a good thing to gnaw on.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

GoldenJona said:


> I was thinking of gating him in the kitchen and completely puppy proofing the heck out of it because he likes to lie on the tile floor and nap. Only thing I'm concerned about is that he will probably pee since he has space to move around, as opposed to the crate he will actually hold it until he is let out and this will just ruin our potty training. We havent had any accidents in a really long time but that's because I'm always taking him out when I think he needs to go. First I'll see if I get the job then maybe I'll start a new thread on what to do.


I was told to drop down to 2 meals once he is 6 months?!?!?

Jona may be okay in the kitchen! For the last 3 nights I 've had Alfie upstairs in my bedroom to sleep and he hasn't peed! I was worried he might, but he's fine! Also, I dont really take Alfie out to pee other than in the morning and before bed - the rest of the time I leave the back door open and he takes himself out or if he's desperate and the door is closed he will stand there and bark! I didnt train him to do any of that - he just did it himself! Perhaps if you try trusting Jona a bit more he'll suprise you!  Maybe see if he will take himself outside or to the door now!


----------



## iansgran

At the last visit (for final shots) my vet said I could go to twice daily feedings anytime now, and Jona is a week older than Jaro.


----------



## Jamm

Joey eats twice a day. 2.5cups a meal. And he has been for quite some time now. He is never left alone, and never left free though. He has full run of the main floor and basement when someone is home with him though...


----------



## iansgran

We left our previous Golden in his crate all day when he was 6 months old and I came home at lunch to let him out for a few months. He was fine in there about 7 hours a day--by husband left late and I got home early. They usually just sleep


----------



## GoldenJona

I'll start the 2 meals a day tomorrow. If I get the job I might just leave him in his crate then, I guess more people do it then I thought. Are they usually crazy when you come home from all the energy they have? I might just do daycare once or twice a week so he can get tired there and when I come home tired he'll let me rest for a bit (yeah right) lol

we will see how things work out


----------



## pix

Vash makes a beeline for the door to go outside, but other than that he's usually ok. We feed him and then take him for his 2nd walk in the evening, which I think is a definite must, or otherwise, yes he is a little wound up.


----------



## Jamm

Usually we take advantage of Joey's nap time (12-3) and ususally go out during that time, so when we come home after he pee's he is all excited to see us and play and show us ALL of his toys. Hes not like extreme psycho hyper though with zoomies or anything. Just a big suck and wanting lots of lovings!


----------



## newgolden

When we got out for a few hours and leave Sawyer in his crate he is very excited to see us and licks, wags his tail furiously, is basically all over us for a couple minutes and then goes out for a pee. Exercise before extended crate times is an absolute must. The other day Sawyer had no energy at all during the day despite my coaxing because DH and I were going to be gone for about 4 hours in the evening (I'm guessing it was the heat and his huge amounts of play the previous night with a dog friend). When we got home it was absolute HELL for 2 hours because he had SO much pent up energy from being lazy puppy all day and then being in his crate while we were out. The next night we again had to go out for about 3.5 hours. He had gotten much more exercise during the day and he was FINE when we got home!


----------



## kkudi

GoldenJona said:


> I know it can be done I would just feel way too guilty, I honestly dont think I can do that, I would be constanly thinking of how he is doing at work


I feel you here. I could never leave him alone for so many hours. When I have to leave it breaks my heart to say goodbye even though I know I'm coming back in a few hours. 

Just out of curiosity, how much does doggy day care cost in the US? In the UK it's bloody expensive. 


We feed Eric about 3 cups a day and we recently started feeding once in the morning and once at night.

I could never crate Eric for more than a couple of hours. I could never do that to him. (I only lock him in at bed-time)
Ever since we got him, after the first two weeks, we started leaving the house gradually increasing the time. We live in a garden flat and so we can contain him in the kitchen, corridor, bathroom and another room so he's got plenty of space to move around if he wants without me being worried that he will damage the house.

For the first time on Monday he was left alone from 8am till 5pm (we had to), with a 10 minute check-up/toilet break at 1pm. (he had access to his crate)

At both times he was in his crate sleeping. There were no indications of any damage, pee or poop in the house. I was so proud. 

Obviously at times where we have to work for 8 hours, we make sure he gets walked for half an hour in the morning, and then in the afternoon exercise him until he gets tired.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Hey guys, I jut got Alfie weighed - he's 36lb/16ish kg at 16 wks! Whoa, By the time he's 4 months (Aug 26) he could almost be 40lb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kkudi

hurray for Alfie


----------



## Jamm

Yay alfie! what a big handsome boy


----------



## jackie_hubert

Jamm said:


> Joey eats twice a day. 2.5cups a meal. And he has been for quite some time now. He is never left alone, and never left free though. He has full run of the main floor and basement when someone is home with him though...


5 cups a day??? What are you feeding??? He must have a hollow leg. lol.


----------



## jackie_hubert

We leave dogs no longer than 5 hours home alone. It's just not fair to them. Either walker or daycare for most, if not all, the work-week.

In Vancouver, Canada daycare for a pup under 5 months is about $ US 30/day. After that it's about $22. He goes to this place which is run by our trainer: http://ambercottle.com/?page_id=5. In rural areas it's usually cheaper and its cheaper if you get a monthly pass. In the US I believe it would be cheaper too unless you're in a big city. I would assume that in the UK it would be more, especially in the cities. At-home doggy sitters are the most expensive. Walkers are about the same as daycare but group walks are usually cheaper.

Cosmo loooooves daycare. What it's done for him behaviourally is also much more than we could have every hoped for. He's nice and tired for the rest of the day. His best pal is a 9 month old pit-bull.


----------



## Jamm

jackie_hubert said:


> 5 cups a day??? What are you feeding??? He must have a hollow leg. lol.


Hollow leg? Not sure what that is but doc suggested it. He was a little skinny when we got him, and even now he is at the perfect weight. Not fat or anything. And im in the process of transitioning him from Performatrin to Acana large breed puppy.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Jamm said:


> Hollow leg? Not sure what that is but doc suggested it. He was a little skinny when we got him, and even now he is at the perfect weight. Not fat or anything. And im in the process of transitioning him from Performatrin to Acana large breed puppy.


Oh you were trying to fatten him up a little. Then that makes sense.


----------



## sdain31y

*Another April boy*

Here's our newest golden furbaby, Darby. We adopted him from the local rescue after he was surrendered by a breeder that was closing shop. We adopted him to be a companion to our 15 mth old Jazz. She actually picked him out at the meet and greet. He's in the top picture and the bottom picture is the two of them playing which appears to non-stop so far!


----------



## GoldenJona

JONA WENT IN THE WATER TODAY AND AND AND........STARTED SWIMMING!

I have been going to the dog park for the past week everyday trying to get him to go in, threw him in a couple of times and he would run out like he was scared, he would only walk in knee high then get out but then today I dont know what happend that he went in and kept going in until his feet no longer touched the bottom and he started swimminggg arty:

sorry picture is from my cellphone so not the best quality
I wish I had my video camera with me. I literally felt like a dad when his kid takes his first step (I'm not a dad but I'm assuming that's how they feel)


----------



## jackie_hubert

Congrats on the new fur-baby! Darby is so cute! Love the gangley teenager look. I'm assuming he's also an April baby? Yay for rescue!

Also, yay for Jona finally becoming a true water dog. I knew it would happen eventually!


----------



## KaMu

Grrrrrrreat!!!! for Jonah!!!!  Ill bet you were or are a happy camper 
seeee? And you thought he might never go in!


----------



## GoldenJona

KaMu said:


> Grrrrrrreat!!!! for Jonah!!!!  Ill bet you were or are a happy camper
> seeee? And you thought he might never go in!


Yeah I for sure thought he was going to be one of those goldens that can care less for water.

How's Roxy? Any signs of fallen teeth yet?


----------



## KaMu

Your new Pup Darby looks very happy in his new forever home  Congrats


----------



## jackie_hubert

We are just discovering the problem with a dog that likes the water a lot. We live on the water and now Cosmo is obsessed to get to the water. It's a real pain, especially when he tries to run across the street to get to the water. He's constantly pulling sidesways to get to the water. We'll have to walk less on the water side and start walking down the city streets instead and less off-leash time before he darts across the street to the water.


----------



## KaMu

Now you know you have to go buy floating toys for Jona? 

Roxy is good. Edwin, you know, I think we missed the falling out teeth stage lol Looks like she's not got many baby teeth left, that or I have no idea what I'm looking at in her mouth! I guess she swallowed them all.
We signed up for another training class starting Sunday. I just hope she doesnt pee when she introduced to all the new people!
My son came over today and as soon as he said "HIIII Roxy baby girl!" she started peeing :doh: I have told him so many times to just ignore her till she settles. Nobody listens. Only Roxy. She listens the best! Guess Ill pack some paper towels for the class


----------



## KaMu

Jackiehubert Do you think Cosmo would be satisfied with a little pool in the yard? Just a thought


----------



## GoldenJona

Next thing on my list is have him enjoy fetching and retriever and I'll for sure be one happy camper! Hopefully that's one of those things that just clicks like swimming did and he all of a sudden brings it back 95% of the time; and better soon then later lol


----------



## jackie_hubert

KaMu said:


> Jackiehubert Do you think Cosmo would be satisfied with a little pool in the yard? Just a thought


We do have a kiddy pool we got for him but we haven't used it in a while...maybe I'll use it some more again. He really likes the sand under his feet at the beach..and I'm definitely not carting home sand to put in front of his kiddy pool. I love him but maybe not that much! lol.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

GoldenJona said:


> JONA WENT IN THE WATER TODAY AND AND AND........STARTED SWIMMING!
> 
> I have been going to the dog park for the past week everyday trying to get him to go in, threw him in a couple of times and he would run out like he was scared, he would only walk in knee high then get out but then today I dont know what happend that he went in and kept going in until his feet no longer touched the bottom and he started swimminggg arty:
> 
> sorry picture is from my cellphone so not the best quality
> I wish I had my video camera with me. I literally felt like a dad when his kid takes his first step (I'm not a dad but I'm assuming that's how they feel)


Yay Jona!!!!!! I hope something clicks with alfie soon too!!!!!! So pleased for you both!


----------



## kkudi

ah I'm yearning for the day Eric will swim like Jona did. Way to go Jona :-D


----------



## Chelsea10

Here is a picture of our 16 week old Chelsea...


----------



## GoldenJona

Alfie's Girl said:


> Yay Jona!!!!!! I hope something clicks with alfie soon too!!!!!! So pleased for you both!


I took him for a week straight and he would play with dogs and the dogs would jump in the water and he would just come to a stop because he didnt want to go in so I think watching other dogs play and swim helped a lot.


----------



## Jamm

I have been noticing the first signs of the 'akward teenage coat' on his back he has one little bit of fur standing up on end! So cute  I noticed it after his bath yesturday, which he did amaazinly in as ususal! He also now LOVES the car, before he didnt mind and was just like whatever with it, but now whenever he sees me or hears the keys jingle he comes running and gets so exxcited and runs over to the passenger side of the car door! what a cutie  Also, tommorow afternoon were leaving for our cottage! So he will be in the car for .. 2 hours (not bad as last month he did a 4.5hr drive) and then swimming hopefully all weeek


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Chelsea10 said:


> Here is a picture of our 16 week old Chelsea...


Aww Chelsea is adorable!



Jamm said:


> I have been noticing the first signs of the 'akward teenage coat' on his back he has one little bit of fur standing up on end! So cute  I noticed it after his bath yesturday, which he did amaazinly in as ususal! He also now LOVES the car, before he didnt mind and was just like whatever with it, but now whenever he sees me or hears the keys jingle he comes running and gets so exxcited and runs over to the passenger side of the car door! what a cutie  Also, tommorow afternoon were leaving for our cottage! So he will be in the car for .. 2 hours (not bad as last month he did a 4.5hr drive) and then swimming hopefully all weeek


Hehe Alfie has a little bit that sticks out too!!! Alfie still HATES baths with a passion!  Have fun swimming, and I love your new pics of Jesse and Joey!


----------



## GoldenJona

Hehe Alfie has a little bit that sticks out too!!! Alfie still HATES baths with a passion!  Have fun swimming, and I love your new pics of Jesse and Joey![/QUOTE]

Alfie and Jona should compete for the dog that hates baths the most because Jona is a huge pain to bathe and to dry!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

GoldenJona said:


> Hehe Alfie has a little bit that sticks out too!!! Alfie still HATES baths with a passion!  Have fun swimming, and I love your new pics of Jesse and Joey!


Alfie and Jona should compete for the dog that hates baths the most because Jona is a huge pain to bathe and to dry![/QUOTE]

Well....last Sunday I put him in the bath and started trying to get him wet with the shower head - I got him mostly wet and put a handfull of shampoo on him and tried to lather it up over him - well I got his back but not much else!!!!!! He was wiggling about and trying to jump out and in the process I got soaked!!!! Despite having a tub of peanut butter to lick - he started to whine and managed to jump out of the bath in the end before I got the conditioner on him!!!!!!!!!!!!  Can Jona beat that? hehe


----------



## GoldenJona

Alfie's Girl said:


> Alfie and Jona should compete for the dog that hates baths the most because Jona is a huge pain to bathe and to dry!


Well....last Sunday I put him in the bath and started trying to get him wet with the shower head - I got him mostly wet and put a handfull of shampoo on him and tried to lather it up over him - well I got his back but not much else!!!!!! He was wiggling about and trying to jump out and in the process I got soaked!!!! Despite having a tub of peanut butter to lick - he started to whine and managed to jump out of the bath in the end before I got the conditioner on him!!!!!!!!!!!!  Can Jona beat that? hehe[/QUOTE]

Hmmm that might be tough. When I bathe him I go to a self wash station and he is leashed onto the washing sink looking thing they have and he will try to jump out but I'm sure if he wasnt leashed he'd jump out and its like a 5 foot jump. Drying him takes forever with the pet hair dryer; I will usually end up with blood on my hands from him nipping and he also tries to bite the air that comes out and these words I am writing to describe it gives the situation no justice becaseu it truly is a pain. We'll see who's dog learns to accept the bath first lol


----------



## West

Cooper is 4 months old today!
He's growing an awkward teenage coat with hairs sticking out of his sides 
He loves baths, but the blow drying is tiresome for both.
And today he really aced his training session and got compliments from the trainer!


----------



## kkudi

We bathed Eric last Sunday and it was the first time he would sit still. It looked like he was enjoying it. =)


----------



## Jamm

kkudi said:


> We bathed Eric last Sunday and it was the first time he would sit still. It looked like he was enjoying it. =)


Just like Joey! First time we bathed him was when he was around 12weeks, because he had gone swimming and was stinky! But he did amazing and just stood there, sat when i asked him too, and ofcourse tried to drink the water! Since then hes had 4 baths and he is an angel everytime


----------



## kkudi

im looking forward to seeing him swim for the first time. cant wait. fetch and swim will be a huge accomplishment for the both of us ;-)


----------



## Alfie's Girl

I took Alfie for a walk in the woods today - it's August but the weather is crazy, it was pouring down with rain! He got very muddy and stinky and had a wonderful time...so when we got back it was bath time! :-0 He was slightly better than last time and I even managed to get some conditioner on him!!!! Does anyone else get bitten to death while trying to dry them???? It's like he gets really excited by me drying him and chases the towel and goes into a biting frenzy! Well, at least now he's a clean, sweet smelling giant fluffball!


----------



## GoldenJona

Alfie's Girl said:


> I took Alfie for a walk in the woods today - it's August but the weather is crazy, it was pouring down with rain! He got very muddy and stinky and had a wonderful time...so when we got back it was bath time! :-0 He was slightly better than last time and I even managed to get some conditioner on him!!!! Does anyone else get bitten to death while trying to dry them???? It's like he gets really excited by me drying him and chases the towel and goes into a biting frenzy! Well, at least now he's a clean, sweet smelling giant fluffball!



You should see my hands after I am done drying him, they look like a cat just had a party scratching my hands!



kkudi said:


> im looking forward to seeing him swim for the first time. cant wait. fetch and swim will be a huge accomplishment for the both of us ;-)


Same here, although he has already gone swimming a couple of times, I really have to beg him to get in. I really am looking forward to the day that we play fetch for hours and I have to carry him out of the water (I'm probably going to regret these words when I literally do have to carry him out haha)


----------



## kkudi

hahahhaaha yea i know what you mean. its jsut that it makes you so proud when you look at them doing thsoe things. makes tiring them out so much easier =-)


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Here is some recent pics of Alfie! He'll be 4 months old in a few days time!  The first 2 pics were taken today.


----------



## kkudi

Alfie is gorgeous! He looks exactly like my boy. Only a little lighter (in colour). I'm looking forward to finding out how much he weighs. I will take him to PetsAtHome to weigh him tonight and will professional weigh him next Tuesday when we go to the vet's for a monthly worming and nail, teeth, ears check-up with one of the nurses.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Alfie was 36lb last week so I guess he'll be a little closer to 40lb now! I weighed him at PetsAtHome a couple of weeks ago when he was 14ish weeks and the scales had him as weighing less than he did at 11 wks so I took him to the vets for a proper weight check - it had me quite worried!


----------



## kkudi

Hm. I'm thinking whether PetsAtHome weighing scales are crap, or the one in the store you went too was malfunctioning? Thanks for letting me know so that I don't get myself in a state of shock in case I find out that he weighs less than what he weighed at 14 weeks.


----------



## Chelsea10

Hi all,
We recently joined the forum and were so glad that I finally found the April puppies thread! Chelsea was born on April 27th but we did not get her until she was 12 weeks old. So we have had her about 5 weeks. She is a sweety pie. Loves her baths (and blow dries) and is a snuggly girl. Overall, the training is going well but she will still occasionally try to wet our carpet without any warning even when we are really close. Most of the time, we have her gated into our kitchen area and her crate is in there. She has not had an accident in that whole area since the first week we had her but it is all hardwoods. We have been trying to give her more time in the house as long as someone is right with her but try as we may she still seems to regard the carpet as grass...any suggestions?
I have tried to insert a picture but I'm not sure it has worked...I will later if it doesn't!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Hm. I'm thinking whether PetsAtHome weighing scales are crap, or the one in the store you went too was malfunctioning? Thanks for letting me know so that I don't get myself in a state of shock in case I find out that he weighs less than what he weighed at 14 weeks.


I love your new pic of Eric - looks SO much like Alfie! I sort of regard Eric as Alfies brother...they're only a couple of days apart and we live on the same continent lol!



Chelsea10 said:


> Hi all,
> We recently joined the forum and were so glad that I finally found the April puppies thread! Chelsea was born on April 27th but we did not get her until she was 12 weeks old. So we have had her about 5 weeks. She is a sweety pie. Loves her baths (and blow dries) and is a snuggly girl. Overall, the training is going well but she will still occasionally try to wet our carpet without any warning even when we are really close. Most of the time, we have her gated into our kitchen area and her crate is in there. She has not had an accident in that whole area since the first week we had her but it is all hardwoods. We have been trying to give her more time in the house as long as someone is right with her but try as we may she still seems to regard the carpet as grass...any suggestions?
> I have tried to insert a picture but I'm not sure it has worked...I will later if it doesn't!


Hi there, welcome to the board!  Chelsea was born the day after my Alfie!!!! He hasn't had an accident in a while thankfully - we leave the back door open and he takes himself out! - so cant really advise you there!

I notice your from NC - I LOVE nc! I went there when I was a kid - to a little town Franklin nr Asheville! It was soo beautiful up in the mountains! I got to see some of the Cherokee reservation, Asheville and the smokey mountains! I hope to go back sometime - in fact I have friends that are flying out there this very day, probably in the air right now actually!!!!!! I assume they're going to either Charlotte or Atlanta!


----------



## GoldenJona

your puppies are so big, my little guy weighed in at 31 lbs yesterday at the vets and he is way older then both Alfie and Eric. I dont think he'll be more than 65 lbs.

*Quick update:*

- Fetching is still a work in progress. I just bought a chuck it and that thing throws FARR, too bad I look like an idiot because he doesnt even chase the orange rubber ball, instead other dogs do and I end up playing with someone elses dog while he just kind of walks around sniffing and eating grass! :doh:

- Today, I thought I'd test him in our walks and go a bit farther. We ended up walking a little over a mile in 30 mins!

- He has lost a butt load of teeth now!

- Swimming is eh, ok I guess. He doesnt automatically jump in the water, I either have to carry him in far enough to where he has to swim or I have to go in myself for him to follow me.

- He doesnt throw up in the car anymore! (Huge accomplishment for us). Before he would throw up on car rides every single time and it was such a hassle for me to take him out and would drool like crazy, now he will lay down and just fall asleep :yipee:

- OH, and according to everyone that meets him he is the most adorable puppy they have ever seen, so sorry guys most adorable april puppy title is taken by MY GUY :

that's all the updates I have on Jona for now. I might post some 5 month pictures when he turns 5 months in about 2 weeks


----------



## kkudi

GoldenJona said:


> your puppies are so big, my little guy weighed in at 31 lbs yesterday at the vets and he is way older then both Alfie and Eric. I dont think he'll be more than 65 lbs.
> 
> *Quick update:*
> 
> - Fetching is still a work in progress. I just bought a chuck it and that thing throws FARR, too bad I look like an idiot because he doesnt even chase the orange rubber ball, instead other dogs do and I end up playing with someone elses dog while he just kind of walks around sniffing and eating grass! :doh:
> 
> - Today, I thought I'd test him in our walks and go a bit farther. We ended up walking a little over a mile in 30 mins!
> 
> - He has lost a butt load of teeth now!
> 
> - Swimming is eh, ok I guess. He doesnt automatically jump in the water, I either have to carry him in far enough to where he has to swim or I have to go in myself for him to follow me.
> 
> - He doesnt throw up in the car anymore! (Huge accomplishment for us). Before he would throw up on car rides every single time and it was such a hassle for me to take him out and would drool like crazy, now he will lay down and just fall asleep :yipee:
> 
> - OH, and according to everyone that meets him he is the most adorable puppy they have ever seen, so sorry guys most adorable april puppy title is taken by MY GUY :
> 
> that's all the updates I have on Jona for now. I might post some 5 month pictures when he turns 5 months in about 2 weeks


Hey there

I don't think Eric is as big as the others either. He was 10 Kg (22lbs) at 13weeks so now at 17 weeks I'm guessing he will be around 30-35 lbs. I won't find out his weight until Tuesday. Will let you all know.
Eric's losing teeth like crazy and it hurts him I think. He was licking his kibble yesterday but he couldnt chew on them. my poor boy 

To Charlotte: yay! Eric has a brother ;-). We're going through a stool crisis here too...I hope it gets better by tomorrow with the chicken and rice I made for him. Otherwise, another, yet expensive trip to the vet.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

GoldenJona said:


> your puppies are so big, my little guy weighed in at 31 lbs yesterday at the vets and he is way older then both Alfie and Eric. I dont think he'll be more than 65 lbs.
> 
> *Quick update:*
> 
> - Fetching is still a work in progress. I just bought a chuck it and that thing throws FARR, too bad I look like an idiot because he doesnt even chase the orange rubber ball, instead other dogs do and I end up playing with someone elses dog while he just kind of walks around sniffing and eating grass! :doh:
> 
> - Today, I thought I'd test him in our walks and go a bit farther. We ended up walking a little over a mile in 30 mins!
> 
> - He has lost a butt load of teeth now!
> 
> - Swimming is eh, ok I guess. He doesnt automatically jump in the water, I either have to carry him in far enough to where he has to swim or I have to go in myself for him to follow me.
> 
> - He doesnt throw up in the car anymore! (Huge accomplishment for us). Before he would throw up on car rides every single time and it was such a hassle for me to take him out and would drool like crazy, now he will lay down and just fall asleep :yipee:
> 
> - OH, and according to everyone that meets him he is the most adorable puppy they have ever seen, so sorry guys most adorable april puppy title is taken by MY GUY :
> 
> that's all the updates I have on Jona for now. I might post some 5 month pictures when he turns 5 months in about 2 weeks


I think US breed standard is smaller than UK breed standard! I'm imagining my guy will be around 80lb!!!!!! Yikes! I'm really glad he's good in the car now! You MUST post 5 month pics!!!!!  Can't believe he'll be 5 months in a couple of weeks!!!!! I think it would be cool when April pups turn 1 yr to start a thread in the main forum for our April dogs to keep up with how they're all doing! Are y'all with me? 

As for being the cutest pup..........well I cant possibly agree! :


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Hey there
> 
> I don't think Eric is as big as the others either. He was 10 Kg (22lbs) at 13weeks so now at 17 weeks I'm guessing he will be around 30-35 lbs. I won't find out his weight until Tuesday. Will let you all know.
> Eric's losing teeth like crazy and it hurts him I think. He was licking his kibble yesterday but he couldnt chew on them. my poor boy
> 
> To Charlotte: yay! Eric has a brother ;-). We're going through a stool crisis here too...I hope it gets better by tomorrow with the chicken and rice I made for him. Otherwise, another, yet expensive trip to the vet.


huh you must have posted at the same time!  Alfie doesnt seem to be bothered by losing teeth - mind you, he hasn't lost any big teeth yet!!! 
How much rice are you giving Eric (Alfie's new bro!) in grams? And how much chicken, do you buy a whole chicken or just parts lol????? I'm not gonna give treats for 2 weeks and see what happens - if it's no improvement I guess it'll be chicken and rice for him too! Hoping to find pumpkin at waitrose tomorrow too - see if it makes any difference!


----------



## kkudi

Pumpkin didnt make any difference for us. all it did was give him excessive gas. I hope you find it at Waitrose, although I doubt it. They only have it during halloween. Maybe if you google "canned pumpkin kent uk" or something?

I just fry chicken breasts with olive oil and cut them in little pieces. I'm not sure how many grams, but I just make sure it looks plenty enough. I boil rice with chicken stock and when that's ready, I mix the rice and chicken together so they're even out and fill his bowl basically. would like to know grams too if anyone knows out there.


----------



## GoldenJona

Alfie's Girl said:


> I think US breed standard is smaller than UK breed standard! I'm imagining my guy will be around 80lb!!!!!! Yikes! I'm really glad he's good in the car now! You MUST post 5 month pics!!!!!  Can't believe he'll be 5 months in a couple of weeks!!!!! I think it would be cool when April pups turn 1 yr to start a thread in the main forum for our April dogs to keep up with how they're all doing! Are y'all with me


There was this really, and I mean really good looking golden at the park this weekend and he weighed 120 lbs and was not fat at all, he was just tall and thick boned but not fat. I was amazed at how big he was and like I said he was sooo good looking.


----------



## newgolden

Chelsea,
do you mean carpet (as in the floor is carpeted) or rugs? We had the same problem with our dining room rug (ick). We couldn't get him to stop going there I cleaned it the best I could each time and used pet deoderizer but it never seemed to get clean enough. Finally I got so disgusted with it (literally and figuratively) I got rid of the rug and left the floor bare for a couple weeks. He had no interest in going there then. I got a new rug (cheapie...just in case) and he hasn't even looked at it sideways!!

That probably doesn't help much if you are referring to an entirely carpeted area but the point is I think it can be difficult to break the habit once the smell is there! Maybe a deep carpet cleaning would be in order and then restricting him from that area for a bit?


----------



## GoldenJona

Oh I forgot to add that Jona has become such a big counter surfer. He knows the command off but he will listen only if there isnt any food on the table, but if he can smell something good he will completely shut his ears off and not listen to anything. He is sooo quick to strike and take your food. We try to not leave things out on the edge of the counter or tables but sometimes we forget and he is quicker then lighting to put his paws and head on the counter and snatch the food. During meal times he goes in the crate but if I want to sit down and make myself a snack it's impossible because he is right there on top of you.


----------



## Chelsea10

newgolden said:


> Chelsea,
> do you mean carpet (as in the floor is carpeted) or rugs? We had the same problem with our dining room rug (ick). We couldn't get him to stop going there I cleaned it the best I could each time and used pet deoderizer but it never seemed to get clean enough. Finally I got so disgusted with it (literally and figuratively) I got rid of the rug and left the floor bare for a couple weeks. He had no interest in going there then. I got a new rug (cheapie...just in case) and he hasn't even looked at it sideways!!
> 
> That probably doesn't help much if you are referring to an entirely carpeted area but the point is I think it can be difficult to break the habit once the smell is there! Maybe a deep carpet cleaning would be in order and then restricting him from that area for a bit?


Yes, completely carpeted area. She has only done this 3 times and in 3 totally different areas of the house. The main discouraging thing is that for days she seems to "get it" and then out of the blue it will happen again. The last time she was within 4 feet of me and I was laying out my daughter's clothes so not looking directly at her. I am thinking that maybe a system of a bell or any other suggestions people have to let her tell us when she has to go. She really doesn't seem to give a prewarning  currently.


----------



## Chelsea10

Alfie's Girl said:


> I love your new pic of Eric - looks SO much like Alfie! I sort of regard Eric as Alfies brother...they're only a couple of days apart and we live on the same continent lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, welcome to the board!  Chelsea was born the day after my Alfie!!!! He hasn't had an accident in a while thankfully - we leave the back door open and he takes himself out! - so cant really advise you there!
> 
> I notice your from NC - I LOVE nc! I went there when I was a kid - to a little town Franklin nr Asheville! It was soo beautiful up in the mountains! I got to see some of the Cherokee reservation, Asheville and the smokey mountains! I hope to go back sometime - in fact I have friends that are flying out there this very day, probably in the air right now actually!!!!!! I assume they're going to either Charlotte or Atlanta!


Wow, your weather must be a lot better than ours since you can leave your back door open...NC is nice but July and August are hot as Hades and VERY buggy!! We live in the Raleigh area which is about 2 hours from the mountains and 2 hours from the beach.
How about food suggestions?? What are you all feeding your pups?


----------



## newgolden

Hopefully you'll get some suggestions...I can't say Sawyer's finally not peeing in the house (again...fingers crossed) was by my design so much. We always made a huge deal about saying "go pee/poop" when we opened the door and put him down on the grass, then congratulated/treated him but for some reason the pee thing was a hurdle. Much more so than the poop - which he rarely had an accident with in the house!! He was just so fascinated with peeing on that rug!! 

Goldenjona,
Sawyer has gotten to counter surfing too. I've found food prep time and or supper/lunch can be a good time for a special toy or treat or his own meal (if at supper). The Kong Wobbler is great for that. He's eating but it's keeping him super busy. If times don't coincide (his meals and your meals) a busy treat is a good idea.


----------



## iansgran

Jaro hasn't started counter surfing yet but it is inevitable. I'd suggest for now to keep him away from areas you are eating or preparing food until he is a little better under control because this is something which can get really difficult to train them away from.


----------



## KaMu

Roxy is going to join in the Counter Surfer's Anonymous Club.
Im still training the family, no food left on the counters! I dont know why; if they havnt listened in the past 30 years, they would listen now!

Lots of missing teeth. I found one yesterday. She must eat them because its the only one I have found. And I had to race her to get it first!

Baths are an adventure I end up soaked from head to toe
between trying to keep her from slipping and myself from slipping even with a non skid mat in the tub! Shes big and pretty darn strong too. It ain't easy...

Tonight Im made my own doggie biscuit's for her. She seems to love them.

Thats it


----------



## KaMu

Oh, and the housetraining is excellent (knock on wood) no problems there.


----------



## iansgran

Chelsea10 said:


> Yes, completely carpeted area. She has only done this 3 times and in 3 totally different areas of the house. The main discouraging thing is that for days she seems to "get it" and then out of the blue it will happen again. The last time she was within 4 feet of me and I was laying out my daughter's clothes so not looking directly at her. I am thinking that maybe a system of a bell or any other suggestions people have to let her tell us when she has to go. She really doesn't seem to give a prewarning  currently.


I used a lot of Natures Miracle on carpet and diluted white vinegar on the rest of the floors--plus every time I even thought it might be time to go out took him out--even if it just crossed my mind that I would take him out in 10 min he would then pee like he read my mind--so just keep going out and treating if she pees and back in if she doesn't--a blue zillion times--'cause I swear they can read your mind if you think I will do it soon, they then pee. Plus, of course, every time they wake up, have been playing, ate, sniffed the floor, walked in a circle. As to cleaning the carpet you might want to wait a bit--I did it because I thought he was finally trained and wham he peed on the carpet like the smell of the clean carpet was a trigger and I used the cleaner they have for pet odors. Eventually it happens. Goldens are good about it unlike some other breeds. Just takes patience.


----------



## GoldenJona

I know I shouldnt be thinking about this, but I have a lot of time on my hands at work so I think a lot, and I know some of you have thought about this also. But I was thinking 10-15 years from now how I'm going to react when Jona is laying on the vets table and I'm having to say good bye to my best friend, it's going to break my heart since this is my first puppy and I have no idea what it feels like (although I can just imagine) oh man I really hope that day never comes and I just happen to be the first person to ever own an ever lasting dog


----------



## Alfie's Girl

GoldenJona said:


> I know I shouldnt be thinking about this, but I have a lot of time on my hands at work so I think a lot, and I know some of you have thought about this also. But I was thinking 10-15 years from now how I'm going to react when Jona is laying on the vets table and I'm having to say good bye to my best friend, it's going to break my heart since this is my first puppy and I have no idea what it feels like (although I can just imagine) oh man I really hope that day never comes and I just happen to be the first person to ever own a ever lasting dog


I know what you mean! I've thought about it - makes me wanna burst out crying right now!  Alfie's not just my best friend, but my baby! I know people think its silly, but he's my boy - I care for him like you have to care for a child. I will be DEVASTATED.


----------



## kkudi

I don't want to think about that as of yet. I mean obviously I have thought of it too, but just like Charlotte said (Alfie's girl) he's not just my best friend, he's my precious little baby. It will be a great loss and I will be crushed.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Hey guys - an update! He hasn't puked since 5am ish (phew!) His first poop, the first bit was good, the second bit was chocolate ice cream!!! His 2nd poop about an hour ago was the same - a good bit then 'drips' then ice cream! (is that how it was for Eric and Jona?) I fed him his breakfast as normal, he started barking for it at 8am as per usual!  So far so good! My mum discovered he's been eating red berries off the honeysuckle bush in the garden - could be a factor! What I've decided to do is to watch him today/tonight very closely and see what happens. I've stopped all treats and am being extra vigilant about watching him in the garden. If things get worse or dont improve then I'll ring the vet tomorrow and see what she says. My parents were great this morning - they get up at 5ish for dads work so they took over and let me get a few more hrs kip before work! I did give him lots of banana bits last night which could also be a factor. I'm trying to hold out on the vets for now as it's so horrendously expensive.  Also I want to get to the bottom of whats causing these problems, if it's food or treats etc.

We should have some kind of poop scale - hot chocolate = v.bad, chocolate ice-cream = bad, etc...LOL 

Big thanks to Edwin and Andreas for your help - It was 4 am and I was worried out of my mind!!!!!


----------



## kkudi

Yay for Alfie . I'm so glad he's doing better today. 

mine was a lot worse when I had to take him to the vets. as long as his poop doesn't have blood/mucus and the vomitting stopped then it should be fine. Also, if he's quite energetic i dont think you need to go. It's probably something that he ate which made his tummy so upset. If it doesnt firm up, then I suggest you use chicken and rice.

Make sure he gets lots of water when he has diarrhea.


----------



## iansgran

GoldenJona said:


> I know I shouldnt be thinking about this, but I have a lot of time on my hands at work so I think a lot, and I know some of you have thought about this also. But I was thinking 10-15 years from now how I'm going to react when Jona is laying on the vets table and I'm having to say good bye to my best friend, it's going to break my heart since this is my first puppy and I have no idea what it feels like (although I can just imagine) oh man I really hope that day never comes and I just happen to be the first person to ever own an ever lasting dog


In 10-15 years you will be a different person, maybe have a wife, kid or two, and while Jona will still be your love there will be other loves to help with the pain. This I know because we had to euthanize our Subiaco in May, just before we got Jaro and I am a wife mother and grandmother. As human parents we don't expect to outlive our children--so the comparison is not entirely the same, but if you have a full live you will be able to go on and be happy for what you had.


----------



## newgolden

how's everyone's puppy's tail coming along  When do they really start to "unfurl" or whatever they do? Sawyer's seemed to loosen up and grow a bit awhile ago but nothing much has happened since.


----------



## KaMu

unfurl? Does their tail do something more than grow the hair? Roxy's tail is extra long but always has been. At least thats what the vet says. Her coat has a wave as does her tail hair which is growing out. Seems like a weekly change.
This whole growth thing with the Goldens amazes me still.
What an adventure


----------



## KaMu

Edwin, dont worry about things like, Jonah not being around many years down the road. Gotta live for today. Enjoy your boy every day you have him. He's a gift.


----------



## newgolden

haha - maybe unfurl isn't the right word...we were joking about it at home because it looks like the tail is tightly wound and the hair seems too loosen up and grow a bit more. 

Sawyer has the wavy hair all down his back now, but doesn't seem to be growing many feathers around the backs of his legs. I just see so much growth - sometimes it seems like it daily even!! 

Agreed, also, to Edwin...having had to put down our family dog we'd had for 13 years when I was younger I can tell you it's always hard. However, thinking about it now will do you no good at all. Enjoy each day!


----------



## KaMu

newgolden said:


> haha - maybe unfurl isn't the right word...we were joking about it at home because it looks like the tail is tightly wound and the hair seems too loosen up and grow a bit more.
> 
> Sawyer has the wavy hair all down his back now, but doesn't seem to be growing many feathers around the backs of his legs. I just see so much growth - sometimes it seems like it daily even!!
> 
> New Golden..... yes Roxy's tail hair is the same, its doing...what you said lol I think Its early yet for feathering, Roxy has maybe a half to three quarters inch on her front legs less on the rear legs
> Her tail and back have the most coat.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Alfie has a curly ginger racing stripe! Whe it's wet it's even curlier - I love it!  His tail feathers are starting to come in now.


----------



## GoldenJona

we had ONE succesful retrieve today at the dog park! YESSS! I will for sure take one over none.

I dont know if I mentioned this before but I bought a chuck-it, not that I really need it because he doesnt fetch far or just sometimes doesnt fetch at all, but I bought one just because they're cool and just in case one of these days something in his brain clicks that retrieving is fun for boths of us, I'll be ready with my chuck-it. He actually will chase the orange rubber chuck-it ball more than a regular tennis ball, so that has worked pretty good for us.

Also went into the water on his own today to swim and even chased a 10 month old golden into the water. Usually he will play with dogs and they will chase each other then the other dog runs into the water and Jona stops right at the shore line but this time he went in with the other dog. He had a lot of fun playing with the 10 month old golden, there were other dogs there but as soon as the other golden saw Jona they chased each other non stop. Can they really distinguish between different breeds?

It was a good day today at the park!


----------



## Packleader

Just caught this thread so I'm a little late. This is Tori and she was born on April 22nd. To get a pic of her clean I have to take her to work and give her a bath. Once she sets foot on the ground, game over. She is in the nearest water bucket then off to rolling and playing with the others. She has an awesome personality.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Tori is beautiful! I always can tell when a dog is a girl. She just looks so girlie!


----------



## GoldenJona

jackie_hubert said:


> Tori is beautiful! I always can tell when a dog is a girl. She just looks so girlie!


Someone actually today at my local feed store kept calling Jona a she and I said he and the lady was like "oh sorry he just looks so *pretty* ":doh:.


----------



## Laurie

GoldenJona said:


> Can they really distinguish between different breeds?


I think I asked that same question one time....when we would go to the dog park, our dogs would play with any breed UNTIL a Golden showed up..then it was all about the Golden.

We can be walking the down street and pass a number of different dogs with absolutely no reaction. However, as soon as a couple of the neighbourhood Goldens pass by, it's a different story!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

My friends golden only plays with other goldens, so they must know.


----------



## kkudi

Packleader said:


> Just caught this thread so I'm a little late. This is Tori and she was born on April 22nd. To get a pic of her clean I have to take her to work and give her a bath. Once she sets foot on the ground, game over. She is in the nearest water bucket then off to rolling and playing with the others. She has an awesome personality.


Tori is gorgeous and has same birthday as Eric! Eric was also born on the 22nd of April!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Packleader said:


> Just caught this thread so I'm a little late. This is Tori and she was born on April 22nd. To get a pic of her clean I have to take her to work and give her a bath. Once she sets foot on the ground, game over. She is in the nearest water bucket then off to rolling and playing with the others. She has an awesome personality.


She's sooo beautiful! I totally agree - she looks like a girl!



GoldenJona said:


> Someone actually today at my local feed store kept calling Jona a she and I said he and the lady was like "oh sorry he just looks so *pretty* ":doh:.


LOL Alfie gets called a 'she' quite often - despite that fact he was in a blue collar and lead!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And he always looks like a scruff too! Really glad to hear of Jona's progress!


----------



## kkudi

How's Alfie today? Has his poop improved?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> How's Alfie today? Has his poop improved?


He did one last night about 10ish, but it was pouring with rain and pitch black. From what I could tell it was formed bit still quite soft. I had to walk around the garden about 10 times to get anything out of him! He hasn't done one yet today???? We'll be off for a walk soon so I expect he'll do one then! Hows Eric?


----------



## kkudi

Eric's doing fine, if you exclude the biting that we're still working on. Also, I got him a new toy on Tuesday and he completely destroyed it on Thursday! So much for getting it for him. He had the zoomies for about 5 minutes as soon as I gave it to him. He was so excited to get it. Now it's in the bin


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Eric's doing fine, if you exclude the biting that we're still working on. Also, I got him a new toy on Tuesday and he completely destroyed it on Thursday! So much for getting it for him. He had the zoomies for about 5 minutes as soon as I gave it to him. He was so excited to get it. Now it's in the bin


Ah yes, the biting!!!!! We're still working on that too LOL! He is getting better though...a bit!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Andreas, (and anyone else who's interested, hehe)  WE HAD GOOD POOP!!!!!!!!!! Yay! I'd say it was a 90/100 - still 10% room for improvement but it's a jolly good start! I'm soo pleased!


----------



## GoldenJona

is it just me or does any one elses puppy have super long legs compared to their body? Every time I go to the dog park people are always commenting on how tall he is and how long his legs are or is Jona just a tall slim guy?


----------



## newgolden

Regarding the knowing other breeds....at puppy class we met Sawyer's brother (a fairly small area) and they are the only two Goldens in the class. It is amazing how automatically gravitate to one another. It's like the Golden show during off leash time. The other owners and I wonder if they remember one another but I wonder more if they are relating to one another as Goldens not brothers.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy definitely has very long, lanky legs. There bodies just need to catch up with them.


----------



## iansgran

I'd say Jaro has long legs right now some pups grow up before the grow out, and then could be is going to be taller than standard -- which if you don't intend to show is no big deal.


----------



## kkudi

not too sure. i find my Eric normal I think, maybe a bit on the thin side.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Alfie looks quite thin and long legged at the moment!


----------



## jackie_hubert

What's everyone's age, weight and height these days? I'll start:

Cosmo is one week shy of 5 months. He's 46lbs and 22" at the shoulder.


----------



## kkudi

When you take your puppies out, how often do they pee? Like Eric will pee 3 to 5 times while we're out. Excluding the first one, the rest are like really small ones.


----------



## jackie_hubert

kkudi said:


> When you take your puppies out, how often do they pee? Like Eric will pee 3 to 5 times while we're out. Excluding the first one, the rest are like really small ones.


Yea, Cosmo is the same way. We're trying to teach him not to just go whenever he wants but right now he'll just plop down even if we're still moving which means he sometimes piddle while walking in the middle of the sidewalk. oops!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> What's everyone's age, weight and height these days? I'll start:
> 
> Cosmo is one week shy of 5 months. He's 46lbs and 22" at the shoulder.


Alfie is 4 months and 2 days old. He was 36lb 9 days ago so I'm guessing he's nearer to 40lb now! I've never measured him and he's asleep atm so I cant! 



kkudi said:


> When you take your puppies out, how often do they pee? Like Eric will pee 3 to 5 times while we're out. Excluding the first one, the rest are like really small ones.


Hmm, Alfie's never done that???? Maybe it's some kind of marking?


----------



## GoldenJona

Jona is the same age as Cosmo, he will be turning 5 months in 9 days. He weighed 31lbs last week so he's probably around 35lbs right now.

I will take Jona out and he will go straight to the backyard and pee and then we're off on our walk and he doesnt pee anymore. I'm thinking your guys are marking? He doesnt really get it yet becuase he will see other dogs pee at the park he will go and sniff it and just walk away, unlike other dogs who would pee in the same spot. 

Poor guy, his stomach is all better but now his eye is not


----------



## Alfie's Girl

GoldenJona said:


> Jona is the same age as Cosmo, he will be turning 5 months in 9 days. He weighed 31lbs last week so he's probably around 35lbs right now.
> 
> I will take Jona out and he will go straight to the backyard and pee and then we're off on our walk and he doesnt pee anymore. I'm thinking your guys are marking? He doesnt really get it yet becuase he will see other dogs pee at the park he will go and sniff it and just walk away, unlike other dogs who would pee in the same spot.
> 
> Poor guy, his stomach is all better but now his eye is not


Aww, what's up with Jona's eye! Alfie's still having tummy troubes.


----------



## pix

Not sure on Vash's Height and weight at the moment, but he has been packing on pounds like crazy  His body is starting to out grow his head... As far as peeing goes, I'm pretty sure it's marking. Vash just goes pee once while we're out, but loves to smell all the "usual spots", trees, mailboxes, electric poles, etc. where other dogs have marked.


----------



## GoldenJona

Alfie's Girl said:


> Aww, what's up with Jona's eye! Alfie's still having tummy troubes.


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=1220191#post1220191

a thread I started about his eye

my poor boy


----------



## GoldenJona

OH, we're also starting beginner obedience in 2 weeks! I'm excited because the trainer told me there is another golden puppy in the class. When I went to puppy classes there were nothing but "tougher" breeds. There were 3 german shepherds, 1 rottweiler, and 1 husky so he got picked on a lot. It's a 9 week class, well 8 weeks of training and the 9th is graduation. I will keep everyone updated on his progress.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

We've just had a German Shepherd pup start at class - it's the most gorgeous pup EVER...besides Alfie! It really makes me want a GSD too.......


----------



## GoldenJona

If I ever get a second dog (which I know I will, I'm just going to wait until I live on my own and I'm financially stable) I would probably get either another golden or a husky. Although huskies dont fetch much or play in water much which is what I look for in a dog but Huskies are just one of the best looking dogs ever, stunning!


----------



## iansgran

GoldenJona said:


> If I ever get a second dog (which I know I will, I'm just going to wait until I live on my own and I'm financially stable) I would probably get either another golden or a husky. Although huskies dont fetch much or play in water much which is what I look for in a dog but Huskies are just one of the best looking dogs ever, stunning!


Do some personality research first. I don't think Siberians are easy to train. And they have heavy undercoats like Goldens--lots of shedding.


----------



## pix

I was thinking if I got a second dog, I'd probably get a Whippet


----------



## GoldenJona

pix said:


> I was thinking if I got a second dog, I'd probably get a Whippet


http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...hippet&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1

like that? haha


----------



## pix

GoldenJona said:


> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...hippet&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1
> 
> like that? haha



Not Quite... LOL! :roflmao:


----------



## Alfie's Girl

GoldenJona said:


> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...hippet&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1
> 
> like that? haha


Ewwwwwwwwwww......



GoldenJona said:


> If I ever get a second dog (which I know I will, I'm just going to wait until I live on my own and I'm financially stable) I would probably get either another golden or a husky. Although huskies dont fetch much or play in water much which is what I look for in a dog but Huskies are just one of the best looking dogs ever, stunning!


Ah Edwin - ME TOO!!!!! I'd love another Golden or 2 but I'd love a Husky and a German Shephard. As you can tell...I like big dogs!!!!


----------



## GoldenJona

Alfie's Girl said:


> Ah Edwin - ME TOO!!!!! I'd love another Golden or 2 but I'd love a Husky and a German Shephard. As you can tell...I like big dogs!!!!


Me too! I can not stand little dogs and their annoying yapping (no offense to anyone who has small dogs) I just dont look at them and say aww look at that dog. Plus guys having small dogs = :yuck: once again no offense to any guys that have small dogs, their just not for me.


----------



## KaMu

Lets see, Roxy is 44 pounds and 19.5 to 20 inches tall she will be 5 months in just a few days.

Edwin, make sure you keep us all updated on your classes with Jona. We are just in our third week of the "terrible teens" class and we totally enjoy this time together, Ill just keep on  as long as its fun for Roxy.
We have a boxer and Pap in our class its a very small class


----------



## Alfie's Girl

GoldenJona said:


> Me too! I can not stand little dogs and their annoying yapping (no offense to anyone who has small dogs) I just dont look at them and say aww look at that dog. Plus guys having small dogs = :yuck: once again no offense to any guys that have small dogs, their just not for me.


Yeah I know! The number of people I come across that say to me how much they love goldens...but they're walking around with some ugly yappy terrier??????? (No offence meant!) I dont like the status dogs - I mean, you dont get a pug or a schnauzer (sp?) because they're cute, friendly dogs!!!!!!!!! Goldens aren't status dogs they're friendly family dogs - if anything, they say 'I'm a friendly, layed back kinda person who loves dogs'! Goldens are just the best looking dogs with the best personalities! And German shepherds and Husky's are a close second LOL!!!!!!


----------



## KaMu

e d w i n  lol If you got to know some of the smaller breeds you might be very suprised at how special they are to. I have Maltese. And btw, I am not offended in the least  There is way more to them than just pretty little faces  and high pitched bark. Way more.
My sons initially felt the same as you do. They said they wouldnt be caught dead calling out the front door "Muffett, here Muffett" lol 
They love on the Maltese, just like I told them they would!

I think it is only when you know the breed (or any breed)throughly, that you can than really appreciate them for what they were breed for. 

Now what if you someday decide to marry a girl who has a fondness for yorkies? :--big_grin::--big_grin: lol


----------



## GoldenJona

KaMu said:


> Now what if you someday decide to marry a girl who has a fondness for yorkies? :--big_grin::--big_grin: lol


I'm sure I can make her go *golden *


----------



## KaMu

lol maybe  We alway had a larger breed dog when the kids were growing up. The Maltese are really mine, they came later in our lives. The Goldens really are the better suited breed for young familys. Agreed. 
Roxy was meant for Taylor to train.....my hopes were the relationship would grow much like you have shown with your Jona. I truly admire that. I think Roxy is just a bit much for Taylor as a pup. So, Ill train her and and send her back to bond with her Dad (Taylor). Hes 13.


----------



## Jamm

Well we are back!  A day earlier then expected because i had to got called into work tommorow ...lame.. Anyway! Joey LOVED the cottage, he was off lead the entire time (except our morning walks) he had crazy zoomies, chased squirrels, rolled around in the leaves made friends with some ducks, and ofcourse went for a boat ride and swam the entire time! He loved both. Hes passed out now, and i need to unpack, but i'll upload pics later


----------



## KaMu

Looking forward to pics Jamm


----------



## kkudi

I've been a bit behind but to be honest, I dont like small breeds either. I dont hate them, I respect their owners, but just like Edwin said, they're not for me. I love large breeds, Huskies have been my favourite since I was a kid, and when I discovered Goldens they were my second favourite. Probably because they're gorgeous. As far as training goes and personalities, I think Goldens and Labradors are probably the best ones out there. I didn't get a husky because it needs extra training, they're superbly energetic and that might prove a problem and so on. Although in the long-run if i have a big yard one day will be adding one to the family.

Eric's weight - im not sure yet, i will be updating you all on Tuesday, 

Eric's okay, otherwise, we're doing a gradual change from chicken and rice ( cooked ) to Applaws, a UK brand, which is 75% chicken, pretty good stuff. He was on Orijen before but we've never been consistent with the poop. So I will gradually transition him to Applaws Puppy Chicken from a really bland diet and see how that goes.

We went to a really cool park today, there was a labrador there swimming, you could tell he wanted to go in but was still hesitant :-( 
so still no progress there

I'm not sure if he's marking? 4 months old and marking already? Doesn't that sound strange? Or could this be the case?

Apart from that he's a little scavenger! Will literally eat anything out there.

I really hope Jona's eye is okay - will follow up on your thread 

and finally Welcome Back Jamm from your holiday! looks like you had some good fun 

Andreas ;-)


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jammmmmm...you're baaaccckkkkk! Yay! I've missed female company lol! 

Andreas - Lol you should have seen my facebook status for today - 'my fav breeds are 1st. goldens/labs, joint 2nd, Huskies and German shepherds!!!! - they are the best!!!!!!!' p.s Alfie's poop is still dodgy too!

Edwin - what if you marry a girl that has 5 pugs all called something like: sweetie pie, sugar puff, cotton bud, booboo and ....(*thinks*) honey bun!!!!!! Then what LOL! (hehe!)


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo graduated from Puppy Kindergarten today! Yay! He is literally worse at every single command we did in class than he was before we started class. That's the pre-teens for ya! We go back in 4 months for the next level of obedience.


----------



## jackie_hubert

In another thread I asked if the little piddles are marking. It's not marking. The smell of previous dog urine prompts them to go, even if there's almost nothing in the bladder.


----------



## Jamm

Joey missed his pup grad because we were away  But tommorow im signing him up for the next set!! Joey FINALLY woke up after a 4 hour nap ontop of the 2hour nap in the car, he was so pooped from the swimming this morning! Im starting his transition to Fromm lg breed puppy tonight and i HOPE this will be it! So far he loved it and had a great poop afterwards so.. fingers crossed! haha we just came back inside from our walk and Joeys playdate with his 'best friend' Frankie the basset hound! They love eachother! haha

(p.s. i posted all the pics from the cottage in a thread in the photo catagory)

oh and Alfie's girl i missed posting on the forum and reading about your little alfie!!! I never knew i could miss a website and people ive never met so much! hahaha


----------



## West

Took Cooper for a vet check up yesterday because he threw up (but everything seems to be just fine!).
He weighs 19 kg (I'd guess aroung 37 pounds) and the vet told me he's gonna be a really big boy. 
He's been doing great in training -sits at once, even when distracted, lays down pretty easily and doesn't step off the sidewalk until I tell him so even when his ball is in the middle of the street-. Trainer told me he's ideal for zoo therapy, but he's still a very energetic pup, so for now we are focusing on basic training.
Yesterday he was really obnoxious in the park! There's this 6-month old Golden in the neighbourhood that is really submissive and Cooper is always trying to hump him. Yesterday he drove the poor guy crazy with humping and nipping. The owner told me to let them be, as the submissive guy has to learn to draw the line sometimes. But I really felt for him and thought Cooper was completely out of line. And then they were chasing each other and the 6-month-old accidentally bumped the owner's niece -a little girl- and she started crying and I was so mad at Cooper for running around like a maniac (even if he didn't actually hit the girl: if he hadn't been playing that rough the other one wouldn't have done it!). But apart from that, he's been an amazing dog.

Regarding other breeds, I just love white huskies and samoyeds. And chocolate labs. GF has fallen in love with a white miniature poodle -utterly delicate and soft-, but although I love all dogs, small breeds are not my favourites. I love running around and playing with Cooper, and I think I wouldn't be able to do so with a small breed. But I reckon Maltese are highly intelligent! Once I was visiting a friend who owns one and I was in the pool, playing with the dog's ball and trying to get him to jump in when I discovered that he actually was playing fetch with me and making me swim around for the ball while he didn't even wet his paws


----------



## newgolden

West...I feel for you...I hate when Sawyer behaves like that. So far he's mostly around dogs his own age at puppy class but we have run into situations. It's great when other owners say not to worry about it, but I still do. 

Small dogs...er, not my favorite either but I totally respect their place for people who love them. I like big dogs. We had a Newf growing up and he was the absolute best dog. I've heard Huskies can be difficult and aren't the best breeds for families (what do I care, though...I'm pretty sure we're a one dog house!!)...same with GS. We were deciding between a Golden and a Bernese Mountain dog before we got Sawyer.

Someone mentioned status dogs...I find a lot of people (especially young males) tend to want the larger, perceived "tough" dog kind of dog as a symbol (Rottis, Am Staff, Cane Corso, Pit Bulls, etc). Which is kind of frightening to me because often they want the dog but not the responsibility!!


----------



## West

I love Newfs and Bernese Mountain dogs! They're amazing, but there aren't many of them in my country.



newgolden said:


> Someone mentioned status dogs...I find a lot of people (especially young males) tend to want the larger, perceived "tough" dog kind of dog as a symbol (Rottis, Am Staff, Cane Corso, Pit Bulls, etc). Which is kind of frightening to me because often they want the dog but not the responsibility!!


I totally agree. I tend to call those breeds "small-dick-owner" dogs  (sorry, no offense meant!). What I mean is that the guys who have one just because they look fierce strike me as guys who are unsure of their manhood. Same as having the ultimate sports car, if you know what I mean  Or at least here in Argentina, with the South American-macho-thing, it's like that.
A few days ago I ran into a guy in the park who had a pittbull pup. The pup was beautiful and he was going on and on about how pure it was and that he had brought it from abroad and the likes. So I asked him about its socialization and if he was good to other dogs. And he said "well, it's just a pup!". There was a girl nearby who said something like "no dogs are aggressive if you give them love and affection", which I totally agre with. So the guy answered: "if you give these dogs too much love and affection, they become stupid". I really wanted to punch him. People like that shouldn't own dogs, because they raise them to be violent and then don't take responsibility.

Anyway, I know lots of people with rotts and pitts who really give them tons of love and their dogs are amazingly well behaved and loving.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Here's some photos from today! My family came down and brought the dog too! Rusty, the springer spaniel! He is over a year old and is the same size as Alfie!!!!!!!





































my Aunt with Rusty and Alfie!


----------



## Treble5

heres olly he was born on april 8th so hes nearly 5 months old hes 22kg


----------



## kkudi

Olly's gorgeous! And welcome to the Forum! another one from the UK


----------



## Treble5

kkudi said:


> Olly's gorgeous! And welcome to the Forum! another one from the UK


thankyou this was the first site on google, i couldnt find a uk busy retriever site


----------



## jackie_hubert

What a beauty! Another big boy! Welcome to the forum and to the April puppies thread!


----------



## KaMu

Ohhhh he is a beautiful boy!!! And the scenery in that first pic is amazing !
Welcome....I am sure you will find this to be a great site with tons of helpful information and people.


----------



## Treble5

a couple more


----------



## KaMu

Olly's just waay to cute! His puppy picture?  Seems like they are only that small for a week  adorable


----------



## Jamm

Joey just got home from an hour playdate with a 4yr old Golden girl named Kira  They both had zoomies and ran through the sprinkler on this hot hot night. It was so cute to see them running and romping around! He also got a new yummy bone from the butcher which he is currently chewing at my feet!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Hello Treble - Olly looks like a handsome fellow!  and yay another Uk-er!


----------



## pix

Olly looks like a gorgeous boy  - Welcome!


----------



## kkudi

Eric has been fetching like never before today!  he made me so proud! x


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Eric has been fetching like never before today!  he made me so proud! x


Go Eric!  Now you just need to teach your brother to fetch too!!!!!:doh:


----------



## kkudi

Just came back from the vets - Eric weighs 15kg ~ 33 lbs. According to this Golden Retriever Puppy Growth Charts he's a little above average 

So Edwin, Jona and Eric are roughly in the same category. They're slowly growing which I think is a plus sign rather than a minus sign ( I read this the other day slowgrow )

How's everyones puppy doing these days? 

I've found one of Eric's teeth today - saved it for life!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo is 6lbs and 2 inches above average, but I think by next month he'll be within average. His growth has really slowed down.

Cosmo is doing ok. Got some itching problems right now and is a pre-teen but nothing unexpected


----------



## kkudi

Eric's become a real teenager too. Jumping everywhere and anywhere! can be fun and annoying at times too!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Just came back from the vets - Eric weighs 15kg ~ 33 lbs. According to this Golden Retriever Puppy Growth Charts he's a little above average
> 
> So Edwin, Jona and Eric are roughly in the same category. They're slowly growing which I think is a plus sign rather than a minus sign ( I read this the other day slowgrow )
> 
> How's everyones puppy doing these days?
> 
> I've found one of Eric's teeth today - saved it for life!


Whoa! If Eric at 33lb is above average, then Alfie who must be at least 38lb must be HUGE. I feed him exactly to the gram what is reccomended for a expected adult weight of 35kg. He has no other treats/food besides his bones. He gets an approx 20 min walk per day which is what I was reccomended. He has the run of the garden if he wants. ????????????????? I'm confused, he's absolutely NOT fat. Although he's not skinny. ????????? Alfie must be the largest *just* 4 month pup on the thread!

I found only one of Alfie's teeth that I have saved. My family thinks I'm weird! :uhoh: But then when I come on here I find I'm not after all!!!!! 

I love him SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much! :heartbeat Even though he woke me up at 4.30am to go potty and then again at 6.45am.....

Oh...and I have just found out that there is an 8 month Golden living about 5 doors up the road...........YIPEEEEEEEEE! Her name is Roxy and Alfie and her kissed through the fence - Alfie has a girlfriend!!!!!!! He's a toyboy!!!!!! hehe


----------



## iansgran

I posted a thread about puppy size determining adult size and there seems to be no consensus expect that there is likely a correlation to the adult size of the puppy to its parents. Just like human babies, sometimes the littlest ones become the biggest and sometimes they don't. As long as our puppies our healthy and not too skinny or too fat they are just right. Plus I don't trust the accuracy of scales.


----------



## KaMu

Roxys fine to. Listen, has anyone elses golden gone after their hair when given the chance? OUCH Its good I have a good thick head of hair!!!!!

I dont think there are too many baby teeth left in Roxy's mouth. Some seem to cause quite a bit of bleeding. I notice Roxy enjoys her knotted up cloth wet than frozen more these days.

Oh and how much are you all feeding your pups daily? We are still at 3 cups a day. Divided into two feedings.


----------



## kkudi

Hey Kamu, 
we're feeding three cups a day too, divided into two feedings too. 

Charlotte: LOL, my parents would have thought I'm crazy too - for saving eric's teeth in a little box!


----------



## pix

We feed Vash a lot. He's doing 4 cups, split up into two feedings per day right now, but he hasn't slowed down and he is still looking trim. However, after about 6 months I guess they slow down in growth so, I'm hoping he'll eat less  We're on our third 35 lb bag of dog food.


----------



## njames

Bradley is at 4-4 1/3 cups a day. We are still feeding three times a day.


----------



## West

Cooper eats 4 cups, divided in four feedings a day. The vet said his weight is ideal for his size. He weighs 19 kg, which is almost 42 pounds. But he's a big boy, he's not chubby. Just enormous


----------



## iansgran

Jaro loves to play with my daughter's hair when she gets on the floor with him. And we are feeding him 3 cups a day, 3 times a day since I am home most of the time, plus some training treats and a kong when I go out.


----------



## GoldenJona

I'm not sure how much jona weighs but he has the runs again so I'm sure he'll lose some weight


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo gets 2.5 cups of food a day of a very rich diet (Orijen), plus at least one stick of celery, a whole carrot, and about half a cup of various other fruits and veggies.


----------



## kkudi

jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo gets 2.5 cups of food a day of a very rich diet (Orijen), plus at least one stick of celery, a whole carrot, and about half a cup of various other fruits and veggies.


Do you use Orijen LBP?


----------



## jackie_hubert

kkudi said:


> Do you use Orijen LBP?


We never did, no. We started with the Fish All Life-stages but recently switched to the regular Adult food. He did well on the fish but we really only chose the fish because he wouldn't eat as a little pup and the fishy smell enticed him. Once he was eating like a regular retriever we slowly switched him because it smells so nasty. He's on the Adult cause it's the cheapest and I really don't think it's going to be any worse for him than the LBP. Perhaps it's actually slowing down his growth which is good. Is Eric on Orijen too?

He doesn't need the additional fruit/veggies, they're more of a treat and because they're cold on his gums.


----------



## kkudi

jackie_hubert said:


> We never did, no. We started with the Fish All Life-stages but recently switched to the regular Adult food. He did well on the fish but we really only chose the fish because he wouldn't eat as a little pup and the fishy smell enticed him. Once he was eating like a regular retriever we slowly switched him because it smells so nasty. He's on the Adult cause it's the cheapest and I really don't think it's going to be any worse for him than the LBP. Perhaps it's actually slowing down his growth which is good. Is Eric on Orijen too?
> 
> He doesn't need the additional fruit/veggies, they're more of a treat and because they're cold on his gums.


He was on Orijen LBP and we used a 13.5kg bag but I decided to stop it because we weren't that stable with his stool. We had approx. 3 weeks of firm stools and then it became really unstable. He was also treated for general symptoms of diarrhea with metrodinazole and panacur so we eliminated that possibility. After the treatment he had from the vet we went back to Orijen with 1 weeks of good stool and then it was ice-creamy. So we're on a British brand now (similar to Orijen ingredients-wise) and we're doing well. I would like to go back to Orijen hopefully at some time. Maybe when he grows up and they stop being so sensitive with their stomachs.


----------



## KaMu

Edwin  
I wonder if Jona has an allergy to some common ingredient in these foods. Post this on the health section or the main board. Its every time you introduce a new food..... hmmm
People will say CN is a good food because of its limited ingredients, I agree but I do know they have changed their formula within the past 6 months or so. So who knows. 
Or, maybe the vet needs to send Jona's stool sample out to be tested in more detail at one of the University Vet Hospitals. It sure wouldnt hurt to also have the Vet get a few lab done on Jona, like a CBC. 
I just cant believe he has the diarrhea again...........


----------



## jackie_hubert

Correction, I thought we were feeding Cosmo only 2.5 cups of kibble but turns out it's actually be more like 3.25. haha. We were heaping his 1 cups measuring spoon and I didn't realize how much we were actually feeding him. Oops!

Cosmo only once had diarrhea but that was an isolated event and probably because of something strange he ate. Finger's crossed. 

Our Guide Dog always had diarrhea and chronic ear infections on Purina Pro Plan so I'm no stranger to the frustrations of endless runny poop and mid-night trips outside.

One thing I've learned on this forum (among many others) is that every dog is so individual when it comes to food. So strange.


----------



## Jamm

Joey is deffinatlyy in that bratty 4mo old stage. He has taken to not listening, jumping up, jumping up on the couch and attempting to go upstairs. Im looking forward to when this passses! He also seemed to have gone through his fear period when we were at the cottage, so anything that moved/wasbigger then him/ was big and dark in color/ that made a big noise got barked at. He seems fine now, oh and yesturday he lost 3 of the Molars. top and bottem on one side and a bottem on the other, all because of a bullystick! lol at 4 1/2 months now we are loving puppyhood but are also looking forward to when its over! aha


----------



## iansgran

Anyone hear from Edwin about Jona lately?


----------



## kkudi

no I haven't seen Edwin post in a while, wondering what's going on. I haven't seen Charlotte (Alfie's girl) either around. I know Jona had the runs again :-(


----------



## kkudi

Jamm said:


> Joey is deffinatlyy in that bratty 4mo old stage. He has taken to not listening, jumping up, jumping up on the couch and attempting to go upstairs. Im looking forward to when this passses! He also seemed to have gone through his fear period when we were at the cottage, so anything that moved/wasbigger then him/ was big and dark in color/ that made a big noise got barked at. He seems fine now, oh and yesturday he lost 3 of the Molars. top and bottem on one side and a bottem on the other, all because of a bullystick! lol at 4 1/2 months now we are loving puppyhood but are also looking forward to when its over! aha


Omg I know exactly what you're talking about. He jumps up on everyone and everything. He was such a good boy and all of a sudden he wont listen or anything. It's definitely the teenage years! We still have occasional fear moments but i think we're improving on that!

I'm in the process of teaching backup! Anyone's puppies knows some cool tricks already?


----------



## newgolden

Jamm...I so hear you on the bratty 4 mo. old! I already posted about snapping but the jumping up and ESPECIALLY jumping on the coach when the kids are there is becoming a big issue. Even when they're not he'll go jump up and just lay there and look at my like I DARE tell him to get down! 

I went back to work this week so Sawyer is alone much of the day (I worked 4 days this week and was only able to come home 2 times to let him out at lunch). We've been having a heatwave (literally) and I have let him stay out of his crate. I know they're safer in there, etc. but our house gets warm and I couldn't bear the thought of leaving him cooped up in there all day or even most of it on the days I was able to come home and let him out to potty. He has done GREAT! I made sure to close all doors, put up cords (like from lamps), clamp the cupboards, push back anything on the counter, etc. He hasn't touched a thing! Fingers crossed. In fact, I think he's just laid around much of the day. I feel kinda bad because he didn't even look like he played with many toys! He's very happy to see me when I rush home (all week I came home to let him out to potty before I went and got the kids) and he hasn't had an accident in the house at all! He goes out and leisurely has a pee and that's it...then he's looking for lovings and supper  He's pretty young to be out of the crate but since he's done so well all week, I hate to put him in when it's not as warm next week. Not sure what I'll do. I'm sure it's only a matter of time before he gets a little more brave without us around (maybe??).

I saw Edwin's post about Jona having the diarrhea again. I know I'm the pumpkin queen (always singing its praises) but I wonder if he's tried it with him. If they haven't been able to find anything medical it might help to get Jona's tummy sorted out.


----------



## iansgran

Jaro went for his first full grooming today--we took him to meet the groomer when he was 12 weeks or so just as a new experience. He was very good for her and smells so nice and his coat is soft and lovely. He has been pretty good the last few days, but had been jumping and barking at me when he wanted attention. I have started crating him when he does that until he calms down (as long as I know he doesn't need to go out) and it is working nicely. Just a few minutes usually does it. Ian (grandson) calls it Jaro's timeout.


----------



## KaMu

Ian's gran what exactly did they do groom wise? Im guessing ...nails, pads shampoo and blow dry? I have been wanting to do that myuself for Roxy but she is just too puppish  I have all the grooming supplies just need a calm dog 


**The Mom in me is sending good thoughst to Edwin and his Jona


----------



## Jamm

kkudi said:


> I'm in the process of teaching backup! Anyone's puppies knows some cool tricks already?


Joey knows rollover, 'headshot' (a callofduty reference to play dead) spin, otherway, backup, bow, and we are in the process of learning fist pump! Inspired by Jersey Shore ofcourse  ahha Back up is Joeys favourite though, and spin. Whenever he sees a treat he starts backingup and trying to spin at the same time ahha.


----------



## jackie_hubert

How did you teach bow? I taught our Guide Dog when she would bow naturally, but Cosmo never naturally bows...

Also, anyone notice the wavy racing stripe on your pup going softer? Just yesterday I noticed yesterday that it was no longer coarse. It's also going much longer now. Today he's so tired all day. I think he's going through a growth spurt.


----------



## GoldenJona

My bad, I have been busy and I don't have the time anymore to be coming here as much as I use to. Jonas diarrhea was weird and I think it was caused by something he might have eaten outside. So that one day he was fine the whole day and started getting diarrhea (and this was the king of diarrheas, like I said before it hit him hard.) anyways he started getting it around 11pm and woke up every 2 hours and would unload a beast of chocolate milk. I took him out at 5am and he still had the runs then I went to work and asked my sister around noon if he had gone to the bathroom and she said he was sleeping and didn't want to get out of the crate so he stayed there until I came back around 4pm. I took him out and he pooped firm, not the best poop but compared to 10 hours ago it was heaven for me. He didn't poop anymore and slept the whole night so I assumed he was fine. We wake up in the morning he does his regular 5am poop and it was back to normal and has been firm and normal ever since. So really he only got diarrhea for that one night, which I think he might have gotten into something his stomach didn't agree with and just needed to dispose of it? So to recap, he is back to normal.

I actually just got back from meeting with the trainer that he will be doing beginner obedience with. I know most of you will think other wise but this trainer (very qualified) check him out, K9 Training Association of Chicago, Inc. - Home well this trainer does not believe really in giving treats for obedience because he says the dogs become focused on the food and their doing the command for the food opposed to them working for you and doing the command because you tell them to, not because you have food in your hand. I caught the last 20 mins of his advanced obedience and wow let me tell you those dogs were so obedient and there were no treats involved. I cant even begin to explain how well behaved and trained these dogs were. So seeing this makes me think he's doing something right.


and for any of you who saw my thread about his eyes, well in about 2-3 days they returned to normal. He is back to being 100% healthy 

he'll be turning 5 months in 3 days so I'll try to get some updated pictures of him.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Yay, Jona is better! Good to hear.

All the guide dogs I've worked with are entirely trained without treats. Our trainer never treats either. We didn't give Cosmo any treats for the first month but it didn't work for us because he's not that eager to please.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> Roxys fine to. Listen, has anyone elses golden gone after their hair when given the chance? OUCH Its good I have a good thick head of hair!!!!!
> 
> I dont think there are too many baby teeth left in Roxy's mouth. Some seem to cause quite a bit of bleeding. I notice Roxy enjoys her knotted up cloth wet than frozen more these days.
> 
> Oh and how much are you all feeding your pups daily? We are still at 3 cups a day. Divided into two feedings.


Yup, Alfie goes for my hair too!



kkudi said:


> no I haven't seen Edwin post in a while, wondering what's going on. I haven't seen Charlotte (Alfie's girl) either around. I know Jona had the runs again :-(


I'm still here!  Alfie still does'nt have perfect poop!  He still eats plants when we're not looking though!!!!! (sigh) when will this end!!!!!!!!!



Jamm said:


> Joey is deffinatlyy in that bratty 4mo old stage. He has taken to not listening, jumping up, jumping up on the couch and attempting to go upstairs. Im looking forward to when this passses! He also seemed to have gone through his fear period when we were at the cottage, so anything that moved/wasbigger then him/ was big and dark in color/ that made a big noise got barked at. He seems fine now, oh and yesturday he lost 3 of the Molars. top and bottem on one side and a bottem on the other, all because of a bullystick! lol at 4 1/2 months now we are loving puppyhood but are also looking forward to when its over! aha


I know what you mean! :doh: Sometimes Alfie wont even listen to me when I'm holding his bowl of food in my hand!!!! He's also taken to barking quite a bit in the night just because he wants attention!!!! 

Things in general have gone well this week! He's slowly grasping things at puppy class, but really he just wants to play around with the other pups!!! He's a lot better in some respects, but still not great when it comes to biting!!!!! It's not as ferquent but it sill hurts a lot!!!!! It's kinda like he's regressed a bit this last few weeks - not listening, still biting...etc! At least we havent had any accidents for weeks if not a month or more! 

Anyone elses pup itch a lot? Alfie itches like crazy sometimes under his 'arms' and his chest??? Cant see anything, it's just red from itching? He also has zits on his groin/legs?????


----------



## GoldenJona

So Jona just threw up after breakfast, that is really weird because he has never done that. Only time he has thrown up was when he use to get car sick. Should I feed him again since he just threw up his breakfast?
As far as his nipping goes that almost seems to be non existant with him. I have not really noticed any teenage behavior either. Me and Jona have been playing hockey and it really tires him out


----------



## kkudi

Alfie's Girl said:


> Yup, Alfie goes for my hair too!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still here!  Alfie still does'nt have perfect poop!  He still eats plants when we're not looking though!!!!! (sigh) when will this end!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean! :doh: Sometimes Alfie wont even listen to me when I'm holding his bowl of food in my hand!!!! He's also taken to barking quite a bit in the night just because he wants attention!!!!
> 
> Things in general have gone well this week! He's slowly grasping things at puppy class, but really he just wants to play around with the other pups!!! He's a lot better in some respects, but still not great when it comes to biting!!!!! It's not as ferquent but it sill hurts a lot!!!!! It's kinda like he's regressed a bit this last few weeks - not listening, still biting...etc! At least we havent had any accidents for weeks if not a month or more!
> 
> Anyone elses pup itch a lot? Alfie itches like crazy sometimes under his 'arms' and his chest??? Cant see anything, it's just red from itching? He also has zits on his groin/legs?????


Eric itches occasionally. I think he has a habit of itching the area near his collar. There are no fleas there and it's not red either. So I think it's just a habit. It especially happens when we're about to enter doors. (i.e while eric's sitting and waiting)



GoldenJona said:


> So Jona just threw up after breakfast, that is really weird because he has never done that. Only tinme he has thrown up was when he use to get car sick. Should I feed him again since he just threw up his breakfast?
> As far as his nipping goes that almost seems to be non existant with him. I have not really noticed any teenage behavior either. Me and Jona have been playing hockey and it really tired him out


Was it digested or undigested? Hm

I would just wait a bit to see his energy level and decide thereafter.


----------



## Jamm

Edwin, dont re-feed him. As much as you want to dont. When Joey was sick almost 3weeks ago he threw up his breakfast twice, we found out it was caused by the Acana i was trying to switch him too. Are you transitioning food atm? has he had anything new? treats? When i took Joey they said to fast him for 12 hours, no food no treats only LOTS of water. Joey was sick and lathargic the whole day and didnt want to do anything. After the 12 hours they said to give him 1 tablespoon of canned Gastro. And then if it went down good, the next morning we would give him 3/4 of the can for his meals and then on the next day slowly mix gastro and dry, and then dont feed him whatever was making him sick! Poor Jona, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Jamm

jackie_hubert said:


> How did you teach bow? I taught our Guide Dog when she would bow naturally, but Cosmo never naturally bows...
> 
> Also, anyone notice the wavy racing stripe on your pup going softer? Just yesterday I noticed yesterday that it was no longer coarse. It's also going much longer now. Today he's so tired all day. I think he's going through a growth spurt.


Im still in the process of Bow, but i have a scarf that i put under his belly right at his backlegs and i hold the top up. Then i give the Down command the scarf holds his back legs up and only lets his top legs go down and then i saw Bow and give a treat  Its been great so far. And i thought i was noticing a racing stripe, but now i dont think i am! Joey's fur is getting alot more softer and longer though.


----------



## iansgran

KaMu said:


> Ian's gran what exactly did they do groom wise? Im guessing ...nails, pads shampoo and blow dry? I have been wanting to do that myuself for Roxy but she is just too puppish  I have all the grooming supplies just need a calm dog
> 
> 
> **The Mom in me is sending good thoughst to Edwin and his Jona


Yes, that is what she did and let him play with her pack and visiting dogs. We have an old house with bad plumbing so bathing him when he has tons of hair in the bathtub is a big issue--how many times can you call the plumber for dog hair in tub drains--we have been using this groomer for 8 years with our previous Golden and want to keep her in business, too. He didn't much like the blow dryer and the dremel but otherwise was great.


----------



## iansgran

Poor Jona, if it is not one thing it is another. Do you have anything in your yard with berries. There are some plants which fruit this time of year and then can make a dog sick. But also dogs just sometimes vomit, they ate too fast or whatever. Did he try to eat it up right away? I know many good trainers don't use treats and in the show ring I know treats are not allowed for some of the things, I think obedience but am not entirely sure, just know some you can use treats and some not.


----------



## iansgran

Edwin, check out the post on colitis (in health section I think). It may help says to add rice bran to diet.


----------



## iansgran

Alfie's Girl said:


> Yup, Alfie goes for my hair too!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone elses pup itch a lot? Alfie itches like crazy sometimes under his 'arms' and his chest??? Cant see anything, it's just red from itching? He also has zits on his groin/legs?????


 Jaro seems to be scratching more than before too. No fleas, no red spots, just scratching. ?????????? I have a rug in his crate, will take it out and wash it, maybe something from outside.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo is super itchy too. I posted about him possibly having fleas, which he doesn't seem to.

His whole body is sensitive. When I scratch him anywhere he thumps which apparently is a sign of abnormal skin sensitivity. Yesterday he got diarrhea too. We're thinking maybe food allergy because we recently switched him over to Orijen Adult Formula which contains poultry rather than Orijen Fish. If the itching and diarrhea stays around we're gonna switch back to Fish.


----------



## iansgran

I posted in the health section about allergies, what are the symptoms, and no one responded. I know itchy skin is one, but don't know how much is normal doggy itch and what is abnormal. Wish someone would help us understand that.


----------



## GoldenJona

Jona has been scratching more then before also; more so in the collar area and the armpits. He is swimming more often now, all we have to do is work more on his retrieving. I sense that I hav a very mellow guy because he is pretty calm most of the time. He got his first "professional" bath today at Petsmart and he is very soft and fluffy


----------



## kkudi

Ian'sgran...I wish i knew how much of doggy itch is normal and how much is abornal. Eric seems to itching around the neck too ( but im not sure whether it's the collar bothering him??).I constantly check for fleas and we're thankfully free. Also, he appears to have a completely clean left ear - no wax at all, whereas his right ear produces a fair amount of wax, although the vet said it's not a lot to worry about. I read online that excessive amount of wax can be a symptom of ear mites, but the vet checked him on Tuesday and he had none.

He seems to be mostly itching around the neck when we're waiting at the door or when I tell him to wait while he's sitting. 

Btw, this might sound a bit disgusting, but how much poop (sorry!) do your puppies produce and how many times per day?


----------



## KaMu

Morning! About the "itching" IMO it could be the food as mentioned earlier...prior food not having chicken. BUT it could also be enviromental. There lies the frustrating question, I know  I really think if you post in a different section within the forum you will get suggestions on how to proceed  It's very frustrating when you arn't sure why your dog is itching.. 
I just now did a real quick search and there are lots of post there!

No itching here just the occasional "my collar is so irritating" itch. However, flea season will peak in the next several weeks here, those nasty bugs will be seeking the warmth of a host.

How many poo's per day  TWO

Edwin, glad Jona is better. Hopefully this will continue with no further episodes. Maybe he just has an extra sensitive tummy. It's good to keep an eye on anyway. Oh. and Your training classes with Jona sound great!!!


----------



## KaMu

Also..........there is a doggie shampoo that is very natural and soothing for itchy skin. I just cant think of it's name this early lol :doh:


----------



## kkudi

KaMu said:


> Also..........there is a doggie shampoo that is very natural and soothing for itchy skin. I just cant think of it's name this early lol :doh:


mikrotek ?


----------



## KaMu

Yep!!!! Seeeee how wonderful youth is ?


----------



## Jamm

No itching here, were in the 50/50 stage of transitioning from performatrin to fromm. SO far its going great, only a few loose stool so i got some plain yogurt and that seems to be doing the trick. Nothing really new over here, still in that bratty 'terrible twos' stage.. but not as much as last week, he does seem to be listening alot more and hasent jumped up at all in the past 5 days. I think i have created a tennisball lover. Joey has always been great at retrieving but oh my god, i got him a tennis ball from work, the 'air kong' ones and he goes NUTS for them. Always bringing them to me and placing them on my lap wanting to go again. Also got him his first antler, and he does like it (i found letting it sit in water for 10mins really got the juices flowing) he just cant pick it up (i got him a large cuz i wanted it to last and him not to choke). He contently lies on the ground chewin it though


----------



## GoldenJona

Jamm you're lucky, I would kill for Jona to love tennis balls and retrieving.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo's retrieving is slowly getting better but he still only really is good at it inside. 

He now knows "go get your toy". He'll run off and find a toy in the house and bring it to me (though he doesn't always drop it without a minor struggle). A couple of days ago I asked him to "go get your toy" and he couldn't find any toys so he stood there and thought for a moment and then went to our paper recycling bin and brought me a large shoe box that he'd been eyeing all day, dragging it backwards towards me, and then he stood over it and looked at me with a puzzled look. It was the cutest thing ever.


----------



## Jamm

jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo's retrieving is slowly getting better but he still only really is good at it inside.
> 
> He now knows "go get your toy". He'll run off and find a toy in the house and bring it to me (though he doesn't always drop it without a minor struggle). A couple of days ago I asked him to "go get your toy" and he couldn't find any toys so he stood there and thought for a moment and then went to our paper recycling bin and brought me a large shoe box that he'd been eyeing all day, dragging it backwards towards me, and then he stood over it and looked at me with a puzzled look. It was the cutest thing ever.


Joey does this aswell! Except its not everyyyttooyyyy, only his favourites. Like 'Joey wheres your bone? go get your bone" and hell go and retriever a bone and 'Joey go get duckie, wheres duckie" and hell run off and get his fav toy duckie  



GoldenJona said:


> Jamm you're lucky, I would kill for Jona to love tennis balls and retrieving.


Haha yea, I dont know how it started but he just started to bring me his toys back and his love for the tennis ball was totally new yesturday. Its fun though! haha


----------



## iansgran

On one of the other posts someone said most itching was not from food allergies (I think Iowagold a vet?) It is really high pollen season now, I wonder if dogs get pollen allergies,too. I think I will goggle and see what I can find. I do remember with Subiaco when he had some itching and scratched away some fur the vet said wash or throw away anything he laid on, and when I did the scratching stopped.


----------



## iansgran

Ok, I googled itchy dogs and found that atopy (its fancy name) can be from pollens and usually begins around 6 months. I am thinking this is what we may be seeing considering the time of year. I am not seeing any redness or rash like things on Jaro, but if you are you might want to check with your vet becaue there are things they can give to alleviate the allergic reaction. My eyes and itching and I am sneezing so I know what time of year we are in.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Thanks again! And it seems that most of our dogs are doing it and they're nearing 6 months and most are in North America. I thought that was a little coincidental! Will ask the vet when we go in for Cosmo's last vaccinations.

Is anyone here getting lyme disease or giardia vacs? Our vet recommended it because we go out into the fields/boggy areas a lot and will likely be starting field work soon.


----------



## GoldenJona

jackie_hubert said:


> Thanks again! And it seems that most of our dogs are doing it and they're nearing 6 months and most are in North America. I thought that was a little coincidental! Will ask the vet when we go in for Cosmo's last vaccinations.
> 
> Is anyone here getting lyme disease or giardia vacs? Our vet recommended it because we go out into the fields/boggy areas a lot and will likely be starting field work soon.


Jona got the Lyme shot like 2 weeks ago


----------



## iansgran

Jaro is getting Iverhart plus which is suppose to prevent heartworm and other intestinal parasites. Plus the flea protection is suppose to prevent ticks. I can't think of the name right now but you can only get it at the vet. I don't know if he got anything for lyme or giariada, I did'nt know there was anything, I will call and ask. But I would think they would have done it if there was much chance in our area. I know we had so many things to talk about that didn't come up.


----------



## crh131

Vince is doing good. 
Problems we are facing is deciding on a correcting collar,..I have so many..lol.
He is a puller.. the worst is when he catches a good smell or sees someone.
We have a "Scruffy"..we like that and it is a keeper. But I also got a harness (easy walker.) LOVE it..our puppy class said no..it will just teach him to pull..and told me to buy a gentle leader.
I am really not liking it. V looks humilated when I make him wear it..just miserable. I don't know..I try and listen to the class teacher,..but more and more,..I am not sure if the class is a good fit for us.

At home he is doing great,..becoming calmer,..doing great with commands...

Only health problem is his eyes. They get green goo in them after he sleeps..
Took him to the vet 2 or 3 weeks ago over it..They said it was from allergies and gave me some anti bio ointment to use. As long as I put that in at least once a day...his eyes stay clear,..but I don't think he can be on it forever.

So does anyone have any advice or the eye thing or about gentle leader vs harness?


----------



## iansgran

I have an easy walk and a gentle leader. While Jaro likes the easy walk better, I still like the gentle leader. He does sometimes lie down and rub his face when he has it on. But I suggest this to get him use to it. First always use a treat to get it on--hold treat as put his muzzle through the loop. Then leave it on without going for a walk a few times. Feed him with it on. Treat him many, many times--like charging the clicker--with it on. Let him just have it on for a short time, take it off, do it again late, always with the treats. Make sure the nose loop is big enough like they show in the CD that comes with it. It really does help with the pulling when they get bigger, and for dogs that are big and real pullers you can use a lead on the gentle leader and another on the collar. Eventually they get use to get even thought they may always resist the initial fitting. I am an old lady with bad knees, I can't have a dog who pulls, so it is worth the effort to train its use.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo is on Advantage multi as well. 

I feel bad just filling him up with some many vacs and stuff, but our vet and breeder both suggest lyme and giardia vaccinations. If we always stayed in the city he said we wouldn't need it but since he'll be going into the field he's susceptible in our area here.


----------



## GoldenJona

Does anyone else give their puppy some kind of fish oil supplement? And also Jona has not shedded a single hair in a while now; does that mean that all of his puppy hair has fallen off and now he just has to keep growing his adult hair?


----------



## Jamm

I havent noticed any shedding on Joey also.. But i have no clue what that means. I know his back is getting ALOT swirlier and his tail/paws/chest are getting very fluffy too... Also no fish oil suppliment thing here. 

Edwin, what are you feeding Jona now?


----------



## iansgran

Jaro has not been shedding either. Oh, the joy of less vacuuming. But just wait


----------



## GoldenJona

Jamm said:


> I havent noticed any shedding on Joey also.. But i have no clue what that means. I know his back is getting ALOT swirlier and his tail/paws/chest are getting very fluffy too... Also no fish oil suppliment thing here.
> 
> Edwin, what are you feeding Jona now?


We are still eating Hills I/D. In a couple of days I will start transitioning to California Naturals for puppies.


----------



## jackie_hubert

No shedding here either. As far as I know there is still is a lot of puppy coat that will be blown when they're older, but I'm not exactly sure.
When he was on the fish diet we didn't give him any supplements but have been giving him salmon oil added to his food since we switched his formula. Just the human kind cause we already had it in our house cause our cat was on it. Didn't want to waste it. Depends on the Omega-3 content in the food I believe. His current food has 1.1% which is still pretty high and probably doesn't require supplementation.


----------



## kkudi

Eric's on Advantage multi too. No shedding here either. He looks more like a labrador rather than a golden at the moment...if you exclude the random fluffy feathers coming out from everywhere and his head of course....people confuse him for a labrador....and they tend to think that they don't differ.....we went to the park today and his retrieving skills have risen from the dead! he must have retrieved his stick more than 20 times in a row! It was amazing! I was so proud!

Only skill left : swimming 
Jamm I am so jealous of Joey swimming!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Hey, how did you guys make your signature pictures so big? Mine always end up tiny...


----------



## West

Cooper swam for the first time yesteday!!! 
It was great! I took him to a big park with a huge artificial lake, lots of ducks and storks. At first he was a bit afraid of the water, but slowly and calmly I got him to be closer and closer and then threw him a stick very near the shore and he fetched it. He started by only getting his paws and belly wet but after a while he felt more confident and swam a bit further. And then he absolutely loved it and went into the water again and again. He would go out, have the craziest zoomies ever (wet zoomies, I call them) and got into the water again! Then we went for a long walk so that the sun finished drying him off (I towelled him a bit first) and saw an adult Golden fetching a stick the size of one of my legs! And this adult Golden swam to the middle of the lake to retrieve it! He was amazing! 
I noticed that every time Cooper got into the lake, he looked for something to retrieve. Its in his blood, evidently! I'm thrilled with the little guy. Of course, he was completely exhausted when we finally came back home. So worth it!
Also, he now has pet insurance that covers almost all his veterinary bills (check ups, X-rays, intensive care, neutering, vaccinations, you name it). It's great, as tomorrow I'm going on a trip and he stays at home with my GF and I don't want to worry  I will miss them both (and the cats!) so much! Cooper will be a giant by the time I get back, in ten days!


----------



## kkudi

Eric's been insured since the day I got him. I really wanted no exclusions on him so that he's covered for everything for life! Eric has become the king of fetch! I'm so proud!

No swimming here yet....but I still have hope....


----------



## kkudi

I just realized that Cooper and Eric birth dates are only one day apart!


----------



## Jamm

Hey are Eric and Alfie brothers?


----------



## KaMu

*Males and Females*

I have a question for our April pup owners. I notice most all are male goldens in this thread. So why did you all choose a male golden? And, did you have a choice?
I'm just curious


----------



## jackie_hubert

KaMu said:


> I have a question for our April pup owners. I notice most all are male goldens in this thread. So why did you all choose a male golden? And, did you have a choice?
> I'm just curious


Litter had 7 boys and 1 girl and we were not high up on the waitlist so had to go with a boy. We wanted a girl but oh well, we love our big boy!


----------



## Jamm

I was not interested in a girl at allll. I wanted a boy, i wanted my 'momma's boy' and i wanted a larger male! Im pretty sure if i HAD to get a girl, id still love her, but Joey is the bestest


----------



## iansgran

KaMu said:


> I have a question for our April pup owners. I notice most all are male goldens in this thread. So why did you all choose a male golden? And, did you have a choice?
> I'm just curious


No choice, only two males when we got our pick. I would have preferred a female because I had a female name picked out, and females are smaller. As it was we picked the smaller of the two males and Jaro is still a bit smaller than some of the other April guys. And our other Golden was a male and he was wonderful so I was not unhappy at all. He is a great little guy.


----------



## Stef

*puppy food*

I saw a bit further back on this thread you guys discussing food and how much you feed and when etc
I was wondering, do you feed the food as meals at set times, or do you feed them stuffed in kongs and stuff
which would you recommend?
any tips?
thanks


----------



## kkudi

Jamm said:


> Hey are Eric and Alfie brothers?


No Eric and Alfie are not brothers. I think they're about 4 days apart!



KaMu said:


> I have a question for our April pup owners. I notice most all are male goldens in this thread. So why did you all choose a male golden? And, did you have a choice?
> I'm just curious


I think I've always preferred dogs rather than bitches. Also, Eric was the last in the litter and there was only one bitch. 




Stef said:


> I saw a bit further back on this thread you guys discussing food and how much you feed and when etc
> I was wondering, do you feed the food as meals at set times, or do you feed them stuffed in kongs and stuff
> which would you recommend?
> any tips?
> thanks



Nope, no SET times for us. but we do feed am, noon - only during the weekends - now and dinner.


----------



## jackie_hubert

We used to feed pretty consistently at 9am and 5:30pm, just out of a bowl.

Lately, as he's getting more energy and becoming a bucking teenager I've been taking all of his breakfast on his morning walk and I feed him his kibble by hand as he does good things, like not pull on the leash, come when called, not bite his leash, etc. It has worked out well. 

Thought about getting a buster cube or some such dispensing toy but the husband thought it was too pricey so we didn't. We do, however, do lots of training during regular meal times out of the bowl. He sits, waits, runs through some obedience and then can go to his bowl.


----------



## jackie_hubert

BTW, Cosmo has officially joined the Explosive Diarrhea club. Not sure why but he's got the runs, terribly so. Poor guy went outside for his final potty break before bedtime yesterday and the Diarrhea scared him because it was loud and he tried to get away from his own butt. Needless to say, it was a disaster and he had to jump right into the tub when I got back inside. He's been getting pumpkin and rice this morning.

We're switching back to his fish formula. 

He also got his lyme disease vaccination yesterday but I don't think this is a side effect...


----------



## kkudi

When Eric was on Orijen we had consistent firm stools for 3 weeks and then diarrhea hit us. We didnt manage to get him back to firm stools with Orijen so we switched. I am planning to transition him again when he's a year old or something and see from there.


----------



## KaMu

We are still feeding twice daily 1.5 cups of the Fromm LBP. Her breakfast is fed in her crate and the food has been soaked with warm water. I just can't get past the thought that 1.5 cups of dry food is alot to not have some kind of moisture to it :/ Plus, it bulks up to be quite a big meal after it's soaked. She goes back to sleep right after eating. Hubby will than let her out after I've left for work and he's had some coffee 
Her dinner is fed using a food dispensing toy and is dry.
a handful or so is reserved for training treats. Each week I make up a batch of treats to use for the training to.
Stools are good and she goes twice daily
I'd imagine that once I go to switch from the LBP I may run into the diarrhea dilemna to, but thats down the road..


----------



## jackie_hubert

Just came back from the vet because Cosmo started vomiting too. Appears he's been scavanging on something nasty. He's on antiobiotics and looks like death but I'm sure he'll be okay soon. I hope!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Are we all at a crazy scavenger stage?!

Fin has turned into a vacuum! Eats anything and everything and if I don't get the chance to say "leave it" before his mouth opens, it's gone!

We have to be sooo careful.

Still hasn't figured out human food thank-goodness, he sometimes will come over for a smell, but then get bored and take off for something new!

He is being fed 3x a day still, will go down to two in another month or two. 3 cups a day (1 per feeding) and growing like a week, getting great comments that he looks like a really healthy pup!

We started venturing to the dog park, but the one near us is always insane so I make sure we go super early in the morning -we usually hit the same few crews of dogs with a few new ones -one morning we met 7 goldens in 5 different groups! Keep going early for him, and keep the visits short and positive!

He is a full blown swimmer now, which is so nice, into the water to retrieve his tennis ball -or stick, however he is tennis ball crazy land or water!

We were to start our next level of classes, but my schedule is in the way so I need to find a class offered on nights other than Wed or Thurs which seems to be common everywhere -I hope we'll find something too, he is a great dog, but I want him continually challenged in classes.

17th annual reunion party at the breeder's in two weeks -she invites all past litters to come back to her place, should about about 70 goldens, we can't wait!


----------



## kkudi

Yes, Eric is also scavenging like crazy. Even during walks, if he finds the tiniest of sticks he will grab and if I dont say leave it quickly or have a kibble otherwise it will be gone very soon. Eric seems to love sticks rather than balls and he retrieves them like a maniac. Still no luck with water. Hopefully this weekend when we go to the lakes again, might be more lucky. Also, lately, he's been having tons of energy and I've never seen him run so fast before. He was playing with an 8yo dalmatian yesterday and you should have seen the energy and the amounts of running both did in the park! It was awesome! They both loved it!


----------



## Jamm

Oh yea, Joey too. Joey will swallow it if he sees me approaching, causing him to almost choke. He swallowed one of Jesses furry ball toys full of catnip, his 12inch bullystick which i thank god caught before he fully swallowed it and choked. On walks hes pretty good, just gets zoomies whenever theres a leaf on the ground... which is quite the challenge in fall! 

Joey is now on like 95% Fromm and 5% of his old food, tonight im going to eliminate that 5% and do 100% Fromm. So far he had a couple of runny poops in the beginning so ive been adding plain yogurt ever since and they are looking great! Its also decreased the number of poops. On performatrin he was having like 5 poops a day, now hes at a good 2 or 3 with treats. 

The new obsesssion with tennis balls is quite interesting, he will search ALL over until he can find one and then hell bring it to me and want to fetch for hours and hours and hours. Cute, but he will always bring it to the couch and get it lost underneath and start barking haha silly boy.

Oh! And yesturday Joey ate a bee  I know he got stung because he emidiatly spat it out and started doing funny things with his tongue and then the poor guy came over and rested his head in my lap and started wimpering and crying. Totally broke my heart. I didnt know what to do and i was on my way to work while fighting with my mom, so i had to leave and tell work id brb, came home to check on him and he seemed fine, i game him some treats, water and that was it. Hes totally back to normal this morning though!  <3


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

We have cut out bully sticks completely now, too risky!

He was soooo good with them as a pup and his little teeth spent so much time on them, not it's 5 minutes and it gets to a point where you have to police him and it getting too short! Not worth the risk any more. We have gotten him a "stinky bone" we now freeze and refill with yogurt which he loves. Still no love for peanut butter which I find funny as he's such a pig!

He will (and we allow) him to pick things up on a walk (if he's not already carrying his leash or ball) and parade them around (coffee cups littered in our area is common as we live in a construction site) he's so dang proud of himself and then we have him "drop it" into the recycling bin when we arrive home -almost makes the walk easier as his mouth is occupied and we do a bit of garbage clean up!!!

Funny about mention of lots of energy, I'm not sure where it came from! His zoomies are faster and he just bounces around like tigger sometimes so happy. We just laugh at him because he balances that with good behaviour too thankfully!

Fin is also a poo'ing machine! Oh my gosh, we look like poop bag hoarders on a daily basis.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo is super itchy too. I posted about him possibly having fleas, which he doesn't seem to.
> 
> His whole body is sensitive. When I scratch him anywhere he thumps which apparently is a sign of abnormal skin sensitivity. Yesterday he got diarrhea too. We're thinking maybe food allergy because we recently switched him over to Orijen Adult Formula which contains poultry rather than Orijen Fish. If the itching and diarrhea stays around we're gonna switch back to Fish.


Thats interesting - Alfie sometimes thumps???? I really hope its not his food!!!



GoldenJona said:


> Jamm you're lucky, I would kill for Jona to love tennis balls and retrieving.


Alfie has started to fetch now! During training I simply throw a treat/kibble and say 'fetch' and as soon as he's got it I say 'come' so he comes back to me. I repeat it loads of times. Now, when I throw a toy and say fetch and come - he does it! 



Jamm said:


> Hey are Eric and Alfie brothers?


No, as Andreas said! But they're 'unnofficial' brothers though! 



KaMu said:


> I have a question for our April pup owners. I notice most all are male goldens in this thread. So why did you all choose a male golden? And, did you have a choice?
> I'm just curious


I read that the boys are more like teddy bears and the females can be more independant!  so... a boy it was!  (I wanted lots of cuddles!)



Jamm said:


> Oh yea, Joey too. Joey will swallow it if he sees me approaching, causing him to almost choke. He swallowed one of Jesses furry ball toys full of catnip, his 12inch bullystick which i thank god caught before he fully swallowed it and choked. On walks hes pretty good, just gets zoomies whenever theres a leaf on the ground... which is quite the challenge in fall!
> 
> Joey is now on like 95% Fromm and 5% of his old food, tonight im going to eliminate that 5% and do 100% Fromm. So far he had a couple of runny poops in the beginning so ive been adding plain yogurt ever since and they are looking great! Its also decreased the number of poops. On performatrin he was having like 5 poops a day, now hes at a good 2 or 3 with treats.
> 
> The new obsesssion with tennis balls is quite interesting, he will search ALL over until he can find one and then hell bring it to me and want to fetch for hours and hours and hours. Cute, but he will always bring it to the couch and get it lost underneath and start barking haha silly boy.
> 
> Oh! And yesturday Joey ate a bee  I know he got stung because he emidiatly spat it out and started doing funny things with his tongue and then the poor guy came over and rested his head in my lap and started wimpering and crying. Totally broke my heart. I didnt know what to do and i was on my way to work while fighting with my mom, so i had to leave and tell work id brb, came home to check on him and he seemed fine, i game him some treats, water and that was it. Hes totally back to normal this morning though!  <3


Ah yes - Alfie will eat ANYTHING. He knows he's not supposed to so he swallows and chews it super fast so he chokes!!!!! The worst was a few days ago when he found a dead frog and ate it!!!!!! 

Andreas, hows Erics poop? Alfie's still not perfect. Usually the first bit is good and then the rest is soft???  We have usually 3 poops per day all like that! I havent changed any food though! I'm gonna talk to the vet at his next appt!

We are starting to get teenger behaviour here. Twice, he has growled and 'attacked' me when I tried to take something away from him. He will often do that, but those 2 times it was a different growl and he really went for me. It was like for a moment he was a real wolf???  I'm guessing he is starting to test my authority so I am working especially hard to be pack leader and let him know that his bone or toy etc is mine and not his so if I want to take it away I will. All other training is going very well. He is getting more and more feathers now especially on his tail!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro started something new last two nights. We have two crates, a really big wire one downstairs and a varikennel type 36 in our bedroom. He has slept in the bedroom since he could do stairs by himself and didn't have to go out 3 times during the night. Two nights ago when husband put him in the bedroom crate he whimmpered and whinned and I took him out and he peed, then whimmpered again when I put him in the crate. So I slept with him downstairs in the wire crate. Last night same thing, but this time I just took him out, then put him back in the bedroom crate and when he did it again I put him in the downstairs crate alone. What gives with this? Any ideas?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sGran, I'm sorry I cant help!  Is he peeing more often during the day too? 

Well...we've just had to take Alfie to the vets. He has Kennel Cough!  My poor boy! It cost £75 for a consultation, 2 vaccines (anti-immflamatory and antibiotic) and 10 days medication. He cant go to puppy class for 2 weeks either!!!!!


----------



## kkudi

Alfie's Girl said:


> Ian'sGran, I'm sorry I cant help!  Is he peeing more often during the day too?
> 
> Well...we've just had to take Alfie to the vets. He has Kennel Cough!  My poor boy! It cost £75 for a consultation, 2 vaccines (anti-immflamatory and antibiotic) and 10 days medication. He cant go to puppy class for 2 weeks either!!!!!





Alfie's Girl said:


> Andreas, hows Erics poop? Alfie's still not perfect. Usually the first bit is good and then the rest is soft???  We have usually 3 poops per day all like that! I havent changed any food though! I'm gonna talk to the vet at his next appt!
> 
> We are starting to get teenger behaviour here. Twice, he has growled and 'attacked' me when I tried to take something away from him. He will often do that, but those 2 times it was a different growl and he really went for me. It was like for a moment he was a real wolf???  I'm guessing he is starting to test my authority so I am working especially hard to be pack leader and let him know that his bone or toy etc is mine and not his so if I want to take it away I will. All other training is going very well. He is getting more and more feathers now especially on his tail!


How did Alfie get kennel cough??? How did the vet diagnose that? With the stethoscope? £75 for consultation? why so much? isn't a consultation usually around £35?

Eric's poop pretty firm. We've been pretty consistent now which makes me all my worries and concerns go away!

Eric has a passion for wood sticks! He just loves them. His interest in them is a greater than that of a tennis ball and retrieving is great! especially now that he runs faster and faster!

Eric growls and barks at us if we point a finger at him when he starts biting our hands. It's so funny and at the same time great because he realises what it means to point a finger at him! 

We're still trying to stop him from biting at us by redirecting but he's still doing it. This only happens when we cuddle up together and he's pretty energetic. Otherwise he will lie next to us and just stay there loving every second of being stroked.

He's still teething, and I have 3 teeth in my collection now and another one, hopefully if he doesn't swallow, will be added very soon!

Eric will pretend that he's not eating anything if I try to take something out of his mouth. He smirks and tries to say..."haha I'm hiding it from you and u dont know that". Drop it/Leave it works pretty well for us especially if he knows I've got a kibble to give instead.


----------



## GoldenJona

Jona started retrieving sticks at the dog park a couple of days ago. Still won't fetch tennis balls much; well he will fetch forever but only inside our house. He's also become a pretty good and quick swimmer. He is also a scavenger and big counter surfer, today's is our first day of obesience classes so we'll address that issue. He's lost both of his top canines and has his adult ones halfway out. I think his 2 bottom canines are the last 2 left. His fur is growing because now it covers most of his collar. He is very tall, he actually is the same height as most other adult goldens I see at the dog park. He also loves and goes crazy for his goldfish. He turned 5 months a couple of days ago. My update on Jona for the week


----------



## Jamm

Joey and I start his second set of obedience on Tuesday, and then in October we start Conformation classes also on tuesdays. It will be very fun! Today is the Dock Dogs event... so we will see how that goes haha. Then tommorow or monday im going to take him to the dog park again!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> How did Alfie get kennel cough??? How did the vet diagnose that? With the stethoscope? £75 for consultation? why so much? isn't a consultation usually around £35?
> 
> Eric's poop pretty firm. We've been pretty consistent now which makes me all my worries and concerns go away!
> 
> Eric has a passion for wood sticks! He just loves them. His interest in them is a greater than that of a tennis ball and retrieving is great! especially now that he runs faster and faster!
> 
> Eric growls and barks at us if we point a finger at him when he starts biting our hands. It's so funny and at the same time great because he realises what it means to point a finger at him!
> 
> We're still trying to stop him from biting at us by redirecting but he's still doing it. This only happens when we cuddle up together and he's pretty energetic. Otherwise he will lie next to us and just stay there loving every second of being stroked.
> 
> He's still teething, and I have 3 teeth in my collection now and another one, hopefully if he doesn't swallow, will be added very soon!
> 
> Eric will pretend that he's not eating anything if I try to take something out of his mouth. He smirks and tries to say..."haha I'm hiding it from you and u dont know that". Drop it/Leave it works pretty well for us especially if he knows I've got a kibble to give instead.


ah, it was £75 in total for the consultation, vaccines and mediction! He possibly cought it from puppy class! Alfie's poops have been good today, for once!  I've only got 1 tooth in my collection still - he's got a few more to go though!  



GoldenJona said:


> Jona started retrieving sticks at the dog park a couple of days ago. Still won't fetch tennis ballsuch: well he will fetch forever but only inside our house. He's also become a pretty good and quick swimmer. He is also a scavenger and big counter surfer, today's is our first day of obesience classes so we'll address that issue. He's lost both of his top canines and has his adult ones halfway out. I think his 2 bottom canines are the last 2 left. His fur is growing because now it covers most of his collar. He is very tall, he actually is the same height as most other adult goldens I see at the dog park. He also loves and goes crazy for his goldfish lol. He turned 5 months a couple of days ago.


WE WANT PICS!


----------



## GoldenJona

So I noticed a couple of scabs on Jona and a lot of dandruff coming out of him. Has anyone seen this in their puppies? It's either him scratching himself or the water from the lake? I feel embarasssed because when we went to our obedience class he was the only one scratching non stop, people were looking at him like he had fleas. I think he scratches out of nervousness because he doesn't scratch that much at home


----------



## iansgran

I don't know if they scratch when nervous but do from air born allergies--maybe something at the training place.


----------



## kkudi

nothing like that here....eric's hair starting to look weird these days....coming from random places....do all of the puppie's fur (except their ears and head) look like dry and short like a labs?


----------



## iansgran

Yes, Jaro looks like a yellow lab and I have noticed that his fur is longer and starting to be a bit wavey on his back. Last month I saw a 6 month old whose fur was much longer and the dog looked much more like a Golden at 6 months than at 5. His tail and leg feathers are getting longer by the day. He does scratch some but not much licking fur off, no redness or such.


----------



## newgolden

Sawyer's coat is coming in sort of wavy and "long-ish" but not as long and wild looking as his brother who is in our puppy class. It is coarse feeling.

It's great to read this thread. So many April puppies going through/doing the same things at the same times!

I just noticed the other day that under one of Sawyer's "armpits" he has a patch of sparse fur and little red marks. I don't see him scratching/chewing there often but it appears he has been. Any ideas? I don't know what the cause of it could be. 

He continues to be a bit of a brat (with the scavenging and jumping) but he's very cute and very funny! It's a bit chaotic with me back to work (one full week in). Poor guy isn't getting full attention and exercise whenever he wanted it!! On the other hand he has been doing pretty great at home without us. He has the run of the main area and although I know he's getting up and snoozing on the couch (he wasn't quick enough in waking up and getting down the other day when we got home - haha), he hasn't touched a thing he's not supposed to.

Ugh, though, 2 more dogs have wandered into our yard. Clearly the local doggies are now convinced our secluded yard has a puppy friend in it. Luckily the first time Sawyer was a little nervous about the whole thing but now that he's older, the last two times I was out on the deck and he was inside so I shooed them away. Today, though, the dog came right up close to the deck and was sniffing around where Sawyer often potties on the grass. He looked to me like he was finding somewhere to pee!! I'm guessing it's not good for a random dog to come and try to potty where your dog potties??? Anyone know? I always thought that was a territorial move. I really don't want other dogs getting territorial in my yard!!


----------



## Jamm

Joeys coat is super wavy, alll along his back is waves.


----------



## KaMu

Edwin could the scabs be from Jona playing with the others dog at the park? Is it all over Jona or just in a certain area?
No itching here yet, thankfully. I do bathe Roxy ever two weeks, just to be sure all the outdoor allergy type things dont stick onto her coat. I dont know as that helps but...so far.....
The bigger she gets the harder it is though.


Roxy has the wavey type coat to, I added a pic which isn't to clear but you can see the waves sticking up. And the other is just a "Lookin Cute" pic


----------



## iansgran

I just noticed the other day that under one of Sawyer's "armpits" he has a patch of sparse fur and little red marks. I don't see him scratching/chewing there often but it appears he has been. Any ideas? I don't know what the cause of it could be. 

This may be an allergy. The armpit is one of the places you can see the symptoms. It is called atopy and you can get more info if you google atopy in dogs.


----------



## newgolden

thanks, Ian'sgran, I will google that!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo's got some scabs too. I think they're from playing with other dogs.

His hair is gone from coarse to soft on his back now. It's longer too.

He's not very itchy anymore now. We've switched him back to Fish formula.


----------



## Jamm

Oh! Joey has successfully 100% transitioned to Fromm lg breed puppy gold  Im so happy with the turn out, nice firm poops and he only poops twice a day now. Where as before on performatrin he was poopin 5 times a day! two in the morning, one afternoon and two after dinner. Now its one in the morning and one at night


----------



## kkudi

That's excellent news! It means Fromm agrees with him! I bet they're less smelly too!


----------



## Jamm

oh my god totally, and he hasent had any nasty farts in so long! very happy  haha
hey is your usr name based on Kid Kudi?


----------



## kkudi

lol no. My name's Andreas, and my sister calls me andrikkudi as a pet name. and hence the kkudi lol


----------



## West

I miss Cooper so much! I've been away on a trip for a week now and I'm not coming home until Friday. I so miss him! I pet every dog I see here, but none are as smart and beautiful as him. I'm in Patagonia, in the south of Argentina, so there are a lot of Saint Bernards (do you call them like that?). My GF sent me a picture of Cooper and he looks much bigger! He's been really pampered and playing outside a lot with all his friends in the park. It may sound crazy but a few days ago my GF put the phone near his head and I called him and talk to him and she said he started wagging his tail a lot! He must miss me too  I can't wait to see him. He's also been practising with both my GF and his trainer and he's learning new things!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

GoldenJona said:


> So I noticed a couple of scabs on Jona and a lot of dandruff coming out of him. Has anyone seen this in their puppies? It's either him scratching himself or the water from the lake? I feel embarasssed because when we went to our obedience class he was the only one scratching non stop, people were looking at him like he had fleas. I think he scratches out of nervousness because he doesn't scratch that much at home


Alfie has some scabs/spots on his groin and back of the legs??????? He also scratches quite a lot, but not where the spots are but in his armpits??? Often it will be in the night and wake me up as his leg thumps the floorboards LOL!



kkudi said:


> nothing like that here....eric's hair starting to look weird these days....coming from random places....do all of the puppie's fur (except their ears and head) look like dry and short like a labs?


Yeah sounds like Alfie - although it is starting to get longer especially on his tail!



kkudi said:


> lol no. My name's Andreas, and my sister calls me andrikkudi as a pet name. and hence the kkudi lol


Hehe thanks Jamm, I was wondering that too! 

Alfie is lots better now and back to himself! The medication is making him drink more (Vet said it would!) and so he wakes me up in the night to go potty again!!!! Never mind, I dont mind getting up at 2.30am going downstairs and out to the back garden..................


----------



## Jamm

Aw im glad alfie is feeling much better!! What a relief  Joey is having no issues whatsoever, we recently planted a maple tree in thebackyard and right now the leaves are starting to fall off... Joeys obsesssion with leaves..... over 200 on the ground in the backyard.... that makes one crazy zoomie puppy! We start our second puppy classes tonight at 5! Im very excited  Its at the same place, just with different people...obvs! haha


----------



## jackie_hubert

How is everyone doing on walks? Sometimes I get frustrated on walks. Cosmo is either really good or REALLY bad. He doesn't seem to care anymore when there is pull on the leash, he just pulls harder, either up ahead, behind or to the side. He's getting big now at 47lbs and when he pulls it's starting to get tougher to hold him back. I have some good caluses on my hand. If food's involved he's a little angel, of course....little bugger! I'm thinking of using a no-pull harness or a halti.

It's all made up by the fact that he's the biggest cuddler now. He always has to place his little wet nose on my knee or my feet, and just follow us around all day (mostly looking for food).

He's great inside, outside...not!


----------



## Jamm

Joey has just developed having zoomies on walks. almost all the time. no pulling but almost always goin crazy


----------



## GoldenJona

I know what you mean about walks, he's either really good or really bad. I started obedience last week and we started working on heels so now on walks we work on those stop tell him to sit right next to my leg if he doest give the leash a pull and push his butt down to a sit and praise. So far not too bad but it's only been 3 days since I started working on it. At times I get really frustrated because he won't listen but then I remember he's a puppy lol. Our afternoon walk is like 1.5 miles, that's if we don't get a chance to go to the dog park in which case we walk like 2.5 miles off leash through the forest preserve.

Inside eh, again he's either good and will just lay on the couch and snuggle or is really bad trying to search for food. I feel like that's all he does, is search for food.

I think the shedding is slowly coming back because I can see some hairs flying when I pet him now. The non shedding days were good while they lasted.


----------



## jackie_hubert

I was actually just thinking today that Cosmo is starting to shed again. I also saw some hair falling off him when I was petting him.

Cosmo too is so obsessed with food. It doesn't matter what I'm holding. If I'm holding something or look like I'm holding something he wants to eat it.


----------



## Jamm

Oh yea i noticed it too on sunday when we went to the dogpark. After Joey got out the whole seat was covered in hair.


----------



## kkudi

yea Eric is the same. He will sometimes be really good or extremely bad. We had our last puppy training session last night and I just realized how strong he's become. The trainer had a one-month break during August and so he grew a lot since we last took him. The first four sessions he was relatively quiet and relaxed. Last night, omg he was a nightmare, he wanted to go play with all the dogs. 

Eric is obsessed with food too. I will go to the kitchen and he will immediately get up and follow me hoping that I will give him something. Sometimes I feel sorry and give him a treat or two. How can you resist those little eyes when they're looking at you and begging you with " please please give me some food"

Apart from that, he's been really cuddly too, we still have some biting issues when he's fully energetic and sometimes chases his tail. 

Still no shedding yet, he's goten relatively darker, and the colour of his coat looks just like the colour o fhis ears. It looks rather coarse and there are random feathers from his tail and his back.


----------



## iansgran

Jaro is doing better on walks if I use the easy walk harness. I haven't tried the gentle leader in a week or so, think I will do it this afternoon to see how that goes. But sometimes he walks along very nicely and sometimes he just wants to smell everything, but at least not the big pulling. Haven't noticed any shedding but big time food interest, not that he ever wasn't. And he is big enough to get up on the counter if I leave anything out--try not to. My dastardly husband likes to give him litlle bits of him late night snacks, so now if you eat anything in a chair he begs. He is good not beggin when we eat at the table because I don't let anyone feed him. I could strangle my husband but at 70 he is probably unchangalbe.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Aw im glad alfie is feeling much better!! What a relief  Joey is having no issues whatsoever, we recently planted a maple tree in thebackyard and right now the leaves are starting to fall off... Joeys obsesssion with leaves..... over 200 on the ground in the backyard.... that makes one crazy zoomie puppy! We start our second puppy classes tonight at 5! Im very excited  Its at the same place, just with different people...obvs! haha


Jamm, I love the new pic of Joey! Thats pretty much what Alfie is looking like now! 



jackie_hubert said:


> How is everyone doing on walks? Sometimes I get frustrated on walks. Cosmo is either really good or REALLY bad. He doesn't seem to care anymore when there is pull on the leash, he just pulls harder, either up ahead, behind or to the side. He's getting big now at 47lbs and when he pulls it's starting to get tougher to hold him back. I have some good caluses on my hand. If food's involved he's a little angel, of course....little bugger! I'm thinking of using a no-pull harness or a halti.
> 
> It's all made up by the fact that he's the biggest cuddler now. He always has to place his little wet nose on my knee or my feet, and just follow us around all day (mostly looking for food).
> 
> He's great inside, outside...not!


Walks.......Alfie pulls a lot!  Today on our walk I did heel work with him but after a while he lost interest in the food so the rest of the walk he pulled me along!!!!! I have to remember he is still a puppy!!! Generally he is doing well though!



kkudi said:


> yea Eric is the same. He will sometimes be really good or extremely bad. We had our last puppy training session last night and I just realized how strong he's become. The trainer had a one-month break during August and so he grew a lot since we last took him. The first four sessions he was relatively quiet and relaxed. Last night, omg he was a nightmare, he wanted to go play with all the dogs.
> 
> Eric is obsessed with food too. I will go to the kitchen and he will immediately get up and follow me hoping that I will give him something. Sometimes I feel sorry and give him a treat or two. How can you resist those little eyes when they're looking at you and begging you with " please please give me some food"
> 
> Apart from that, he's been really cuddly too, we still have some biting issues when he's fully energetic and sometimes chases his tail.
> 
> 
> 
> Still no shedding yet, he's goten relatively darker, and the colour of his coat looks just like the colour o fhis ears. It looks rather coarse and there are random feathers from his tail and his back.


Hehe Yeah Alfie is either good or bad at class. He pulls like crazy as he just wants to play with the pups and it gets him all excited!!!!! It's kinda sweet though - Alfie is like the bouncy one of the group!!!!!

It sounds like all the pups are at the scavenger stage!!! Alfie included! Anything and everything. It's a real pain as atm there are tons of mushroom/toadstool thingys EVERYWHERE and he wants to eat them all but I know a lot are poisonous which worries me a lot! I've had to rescue no end of them from his jaws.......


----------



## newgolden

Sawyer is much the same as other describe on walks....he's pulling like crazy a lot of the time. So annoying!!

When do they stop scavenging for food?? Or do they?? Geez louise - i'm always telling him down from the counter, he sniffs around and tries to jump when the kids have snacks, has to go outside when we're having supper. It's just constant. So much for snacking while watching TV on the couch! Maybe it's a blessing in disguise as it'll promote better eating habits here - lol


----------



## GoldenJona

Is anyone elses puppy bark at everything? Jona barks at the most random people/things.


----------



## Jamm

Joeys big thing is whenever the doorbell rings or someone opens a door (it dings) he goes non stop barking, until he finds them when he sits at your feet. He doesnt bark at everythingggggggggggggg though.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Alfie barks quite a lot! Not usually when people come but usually just when he's bored and wants attention!  Or when he wants to go out and pee!!! Sometimes If I go outside he can see me through the glass door he'll bark like crazy till I come back which is kinda sweet! Oh, and he barks when I'm getting his food - he's crazy with excitement! 

Anyone else have their dog sleep upstairs with them outside the crate, yet? I started about a month or 2 ago - can't remember! The first week or so were awkward as I was waking up a lot but now I'm used to him being there by my feet and moving around in the night.  You get used to it pretty quick! Now I love having him there with me - I always give him a cuddle and lots of kisses before I go to sleep!


----------



## kkudi

Eric will bark when we tell him off, he will also bark if we tie him up. on tuesday when we went to training, he was barking to puppies who were ignoring him. he's such an attention seeker.


----------



## kkudi

Jaammm i've just seen Joeys new picture! he's gorgeous!


----------



## iansgran

Yes, a bit more barking than a few months ago, but not at everything and everyone. At me when he wants something and outside when people and dogs walk by sometimes, not always, and he will quiet if I tell him to sit. I don't know can they bark while sitting? Or do they need the whole but wiggling thing going to bark?


----------



## Jamm

kkudi said:


> Jaammm i've just seen Joeys new picture! he's gorgeous!


Thank you !!!! 



Alfie's Girl said:


> Anyone else have their dog sleep upstairs with them outside the crate, yet? I started about a month or 2 ago - can't remember! The first week or so were awkward as I was waking up a lot but now I'm used to him being there by my feet and moving around in the night.  You get used to it pretty quick! Now I love having him there with me - I always give him a cuddle and lots of kisses before I go to sleep!



uhhh!! Im jelous. Joey still isnt allowed upstairs so, thats a no go on the sleeping with me. I would LOVE to have Joey sleep with me everynight butttt im going to have to wait until hes older for that.


----------



## GoldenJona

Maybe I exaggerated when I said everyone and everything. He does not bark at me or other dogs but he does bark at the reflection of the tv on the window and also at people who are rolling their garbage down their driveway. He just barks at people who are carrying weird objects. He is becoming very good on walks and he hardly ever pulls me, most of the time I'm pulloh him, but his heels are not that bad. He doesn't sleep upstairs and probably won't for a long time. He actually likes sleeping in his crate. He officially has no puppy teeth left; I was able to find only 2 teeth and they both were his canines which are the best ones . I should really weigh him. As far as height goes he's either 21 or 22 inches tall.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo has only barked a total of 4 times, and only when he's playing, and only if my husband and him do a play stare-down. You know that thing when dogs stare at each other and then bark and play-bow. Once he barked when his kong rolled under the couch. Somehow he knows he's not allowed to bark and every time he's done it he right away sits afterwards, as if he's sorry and did it by accident. It's cute. He's got the deepest manly bark ever though!

I thought dogs where all pretty quiet until they got older but it sounds like your guys are already big barkers and that Cosmo might just be a very quiet dog and will likely stay this way. It seems that he groans and huffs and whines a lot instead at the times when other dogs would bark. Works for me as we're in an apartment and I hate barky dogs! I did meet Cosmo's brother and he literally never stops barking. Drives me insane because I hear it at work all the time.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo is now 22.5 inches tall and is as tall as many adult retrievers, just not as wide. He's 47lbs.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Have to post some pictures of our trip to the lake yesterday where we did some "hiking" and they have a dog park.

He loved the trails and I don't think lifted his nose once!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aww Cosmo is so handsome!


----------



## GoldenJona

Wow Cosmo is big and looks like an adult now. Jona is still a small guy probably no more than 38 lbs. Such a handsome guy you got there though.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

GoldenJona said:


> Wow Cosmo is big and looks like an adult now. Jona is still a small guy probably no more than 38 lbs. Such a handsome guy you got there though.


Just out of interest, how much are you feeding? On the pkt of Alfie's food it has a table so you can work out how many grams to feed at 3,4,5 months etc for they're expected adult weight. I was feeding Alfie the amount for the expected adult weight of 40Kg. Around a month ago after talking to you guys and looking at average adult weights for Male Goldens I decided I was feeding him too much (despite the fact he was not overweight) so I scaled down and began feeding him the reccomended grams per day for the expected adult weight of 35kg. Well...last week at the vets when he was weighed he had only put on something like 0.5kg in about a month!!!!!!! I was shocked as he was putting on weight so well before. So, last Sunday I changed his feeding so I was back to feeding him for expected weight 40kg again and today at the vets he had put on about 2/3kg! Just goes to show that feeding for the average Male Golden adult weight just wasn't enough to keep Alfie going. 
I dont want to sound mean or anything (I know your the BEST dad to Jona!) but maybe Jona needs a bit more food now? :curtain: Especially as you sound as if you go on a lot of good long walks with him and he gets to play at the dog park a lot - it all burns up calories so maybe he needs a few more for growing????? Do you know the weights of any of the other pups from his litter?


----------



## Jamm

Cosmo and Joey look so similar!! Those are great photo's of your boy  and alfie's mom!! I love the new one of Alfie<3 so cute. I got Joey a choke collar today... BUT it wont ever be used on walks  Its just for bumming around the house so his fur doesnt get all weird from a collar 24/7. Today was Payday so i went to petsmart with my mom this morning and signed up for their beginner obedience, and then made an appt for him to get his paws done tommorow and a bath! Also got a halloween toy, a 'callofduty' toy and a bone and a duck! haha spoiled boy.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Jamm said:


> Cosmo and Joey look so similar!!


I've always thought so. I wonder if they share some common ancestry, both being from Canada and all.


----------



## Jamm

jackie_hubert said:


> I've always thought so. I wonder if they share some common ancestry, both being from Canada and all.


yeah so true. Do u have a link to his pedigree? or parents? Ill try to find Joeys in a sec...

edit* I made a test one for him cuz hes not registered yet he doesn't have his official one. 

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=393080


----------



## jackie_hubert

Doesn't look like there is anything common in recent years.

Cosmo's parents are: Pedigree: Can Ch Tashora Beam Me Up and Pedigree: Redgold Not In It 4 The Money.


----------



## njames

Bradley is getting to be such a big boy. I weighed him last week at a skinny 45 lbs. He is having walks just like everyone else described. pulling, zoomies, SNIFFING!, goes nuts for people. bites the leash when we go home and jumps on me. We have his last puppy class this up coming week. Then he starts Obedience 2. Everything else is great. still having trouble calling him in the back yard. Still doing the 3.5-4 cups 3 times a day. He is chewing all his toys to pieces. We cannot keep one alive for less than 3 days. We have had to get the heavy duty ones, and antlers, and bones. He has found that our bed is nicer than his or the ground and when i call to get him out of the bed in the morning to go pee. He rushes to my pillow lays down and snuggles the wife. hes such a sweet boy. Ill post pics soon


----------



## iansgran

Jackie, the picture of you and Cosmo is beautiful. I hope you have it enlarged and framed. I just measured Jaro, 19 in at withers and I don't know how much he weighs. I think we might stop by the vet one day next week and maybe I can get one of my kids to help me figure out how to put pictures on the forum. Jaro has always seemed to be smaller than some of the others but he is growing nicely and looks great and very much similar to the others. Today I noticed how much white fluff was on his behind--feathers beginning there too. I posted in another thread about the trouble I had for a few nights getting him to sleep in his upstairs crate. I wondered if the air cleaner bothered him in some ways--they have such a greater sensitivity to sound, and so I turned if off when we went to bed and he was fine. The window air conditioner and husband's breathing machine never bothered him He still gets me up around 4 am but I don't know if he really has to pee or he just has learned that I will take him out and then put him in the downstairs crate with a frozen kong. So who is training whom?


----------



## KaMu

!!! Cosmo and Alfie are just beautiful!!!! Man are they every growing! You have both taken some very nice pictures, frame worthy...I think!


----------



## GoldenJona

Alfie's Girl said:


> Just out of interest, how much are you feeding? On the pkt of Alfie's food it has a table so you can work out how many grams to feed at 3,4,5 months etc for they're expected adult weight. I was feeding Alfie the amount for the expected adult weight of 40Kg. Around a month ago after talking to you guys and looking at average adult weights for Male Goldens I decided I was feeding him too much (despite the fact he was not overweight) so I scaled down and began feeding him the reccomended grams per day for the expected adult weight of 35kg. Well...last week at the vets when he was weighed he had only put on something like 0.5kg in about a month!!!!!!! I was shocked as he was putting on weight so well before. So, last Sunday I changed his feeding so I was back to feeding him for expected weight 40kg again and today at the vets he had put on about 2/3kg! Just goes to show that feeding for the average Male Golden adult weight just wasn't enough to keep Alfie going.
> I dont want to sound mean or anything (I know your the BEST dad to Jona!) but maybe Jona needs a bit more food now? :curtain: Especially as you sound as if you go on a lot of good long walks with him and he gets to play at the dog park a lot - it all burns up calories so maybe he needs a few more for growing????? Do you know the weights of any of the other pups from his litter?



I am feeding 1.5 cups 2 x a day for a total of 3 cups a day. We actually dont go out on long walks anymore like before and don't go to the park everyday anymore because I started my new work schedule so we'll be doing all activities on the weekends, and now that it's getting colder he will be exercising less lol. Pix (OP of this thread) is actually Jonas litter mate, but I dont think she logs on here anymore. I'll try to get an official weigh in sometime soon, he probably weights more than 36 because last time he weighed in at 33 and that was like a month ago, I dont know who knows. Everyone that meets him always mentions how skinny he is but you can see or feel his ribs that easy, it feels like he has 2 towels over his ribs so that's fine right? Maybe he's just a slim guy? I need to get some more pictures of him.


----------



## kkudi

Heyy! Cosmo is gorgeous! He's slightly darker than Eric though!

We're feeding 3.5 cups a day approximately, but we do tend to have long walks during the weekend. I'd say that Eric is a bit on the lean-side but not so much. His last weigh-in was on the 31st of August and he was 15kg, arround 33lbs, and he was 4 months and 1 week.
So not sure what he weighs now, at almost 5 months.
Either way, puppy size does not indicate how big the dog will be. And to be frank I wouldn't like Eric to be massive.

I read an article that it's highly recommended for puppies to grow slowly rather than abruptly. This will minimise almost all hereditary problems they potentially could have, which I like.

We're attempting the lake today again, hopefully this time Eric will be bolder. I will be taking pictures and uploading later on during the day.

Eric's dad:


----------



## Jamm

jackie_hubert said:


> Doesn't look like there is anything common in recent years.
> 
> Cosmo's parents are: Pedigree: Can Ch Tashora Beam Me Up and Pedigree: Redgold Not In It 4 The Money.


Hmmmm yea it doesnt look like any recent family members. Intresting though how they look so similar! haha Both Gorgeous boys


----------



## Jamm

Well Joey had his first professional Bath today at petsmart. That was quite interesting. Joey was very stressed and went pee in his crate while he was there so they had to bathe him twice. Poor boy was traumatized and i was so sad having to leave him there! Even though i was still in the store, just being separated from him was so sad! haha Hes super fluffy and crazy fur right now because of it. Afterwards he got a new toy and a special treat. Lastnight he had a playdate with his bestfriend Frankie the basset hound. Frankie just turned a year old last week and him and Joey are roughly the same size so it made playing super great for both of them. They also play the same way and not a lot of dogs like Frankie so its great that Joey and him are so close! Here are some pics of his fluffiness and his play date!

Groom fluffyness


















Frankie Playdate!

































happy friends!!


----------



## iansgran

Super cute pics of Joey and his friend. He does seem to have more coat than Jaro right now, especially in photo where you can see his fluff. Sorry he was stressed at the Petsmart. I finally got a weight on Jaro today, 38 lbs, 19 inches. His coat might look fluffier if we bathed him again--think its been a few weeks. One day when husband is home during the day I think we might just take him to Pet Supplies Plus which has a do it yourself dog wash. See if we can do it. His next appointment at the groomer isn't for 5 weeks.


----------



## kkudi

Jamm, Joey is turning out to be a really handsome boy. I think Joey has grown a bit more coat than Eric just like Ian'sgran said. 

Wish there was a do if yourself dog wash somewhere here, although I must admit he's coping well in our bath.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm, GORGOEOUS Pics!!! Alfie's coat is pretty much like Joeys - that kinda curly ginger courser coat down the back and lotsa tail feathers! B.E.A.Utiful.... 

Andreas, yeah I totally agree! We have no-where to DIY dog wash other than in the bath..... 

Today is bath day for Alfie and he is slowly getting better and doesnt try to jump out as much! It's such a pain though - I practicaly flood the bathroom as he jumps out of the bath and shakes his coat out and everywhere gets soaked! I'm sure that his coat can carry a litre of water in it that drops straight to the floor once he's OUT of the bath...... 

Here about 10 million cute or funny recent photos of Alfie...


----------



## GoldenJona

Jonas fur is not as long as Joeys either. I usually go to the DIY dog wash but one day I decided to let Petsmart deal with his craziness. As soon as we walked out the grooming section and into the store he peed what seemed like a gallon in the store. I don't think I'll be taking him to Petsmart to get bathed again. So I got one of those choke collars with the prongs for our obedience class and ever since we got it and started class his heels and sits on walks are very good. He barely pulls now, he was never a big puller but now we can walk without any interuptions. This week we have to work on our heel downs, which are not gong to be easy.


----------



## Jamm

GoldenJona said:


> So I got one of those choke collars with the prongs for our obedience class and ever since we got it and started class his heels and sits on walks are very good. He barely pulls now, he was never a big puller but now we can walk without any interuptions. This week we have to work on our heel downs, which are not gong to be easy.


Joey's choke was supposed to be just for inside the house, but yesturday he wore NO collar inside the house and the choke everytime we went outside. He was a great boy on the walk, maybe cuz he was so exhausted from the traumatic grooming experience, but he was great! He never really pulled, but lastnights walk was just a gem.


----------



## GoldenJona

Lucky Jona, this is the life; sleeping without worrying about bills, work, or anything.


----------



## iansgran

Are you guys using the chain slip choke collars, or prong collars? I had a prong and slip for Subiaco but I worried about hurting him. Just using gentle leader and easy walker this time around and both work well.


----------



## GoldenJona

Ian'sgran said:


> Are you guys using the chain slip choke collars, or prong collars? I had a prong and slip for Subiaco but I worried about hurting him. Just using gentle leader and easy walker this time around and both work well.


I'm using the one with prongs and it has a 3 inch rope to correct him in the house. Don't worry your not going to hurt your dog. It jut gives him a pinch so he knows that what he's doing is not acceptable. They learn very quickly what not to do.


----------



## jackie_hubert

I am very much against the prong. I've seen it go very wrong...

I've seen professional trainers use it for very strong dogs but always only in order to train and then go back to a regular martingale or other collar. Maybe then I would consider it if it was used by my trainer but never for a pup or one that I can hold back.


----------



## GoldenJona

jackie_hubert said:


> I am very much against the prong. I've seen it go very wrong...
> 
> I've seen professional trainers use it for very strong dogs but always only in order to train and then go back to a regular martingale or other collar. Maybe then I would consider it if it was used by my trainer but never for a pup or one that I can hold back.


My trainer uses it and is teaching us how to correctly use it. He is very reputable in the area and is recommended by everyone. If you use it correctly it can be very effective. But then again everyone has their own opinion on everything. I saw one of my trainers advanced classes and those dogs were so well trained (there was a golden in that class) and still were happy to be there. I have 7 more weeks of class left so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Jamm

Joey is just using the normal choke. its not meant for the choke though its just so it doesnt mess his furr.


----------



## iansgran

I have heard that a rolled leather collar is the best kind for dogs with lots of fur and undercoats. It is what I always had on Subiaco--but I think I got it just because I liked it, didn't know at the time anything about anything. They are flat in the front where they buckle and the tags hand, then rolled leather the rest of the way around. Right now I have a nylon collar on Jaro around the house because it is soft and will dry quickly if wet, but he doesn't have that much fur yet.


----------



## newgolden

I'm in the new collar market too. 

The prong and choke both can hurt dogs. Someone told me that there was a study that showed out of 100 autopsies on dogs who had worn a choke or a prong (no...they didn't die as a result of it), 75% of them had neck trauma of some kind. Granted I didn't read this study myself, however it turned me off. Besides that, I thought animal behaviourists were pretty much in agreement these days that positive reinforcement is the best way to train a dog. The point of the choke IS actually to inflict pain (discomfort if you want to sugar coat it) to inhibit behaviour. 

Aside from all that, the prong especially just looks so...barbaric (no offense) - no way I'd put that on a lovely Golden!


----------



## jackie_hubert

newgolden said:


> I'm in the new collar market too.
> 
> The prong and choke both can hurt dogs. Someone told me that there was a study that showed out of 100 autopsies on dogs who had worn a choke or a prong (no...they didn't die as a result of it), 75% of them had neck trauma of some kind. Granted I didn't read this study myself, however it turned me off. Besides that, I thought animal behaviourists were pretty much in agreement these days that positive reinforcement is the best way to train a dog. The point of the choke IS actually to inflict pain (discomfort if you want to sugar coat it) to inhibit behaviour.
> 
> Aside from all that, the prong especially just looks so...barbaric (no offense) - no way I'd put that on a lovely Golden!


That was a study done in Germany. It showed that both can cause neck trauma. The choke collar was more likely to cause neck trauma. 

There are different types of prongs, some much better than others. The old style is more likely to cause damange to the soft tissue as is the case on a lot of dogs that end up at the shelter. We had looked at adopting a brittany that had soft tissue damage that, believe it or not, the foster parents at the Brittany rescue caused when they used a prong to walk him. He was so used to being tied up outside that he didn't care that the prong was poking into him, he just pulled and pulled. Poor little dude.

Some prongs are now made with little rubber tips that are a much safer option, but I'm still not in the market for causing my dog pain to make him listen unless that was the last option to keep him safe under the direction of our trainer.

Edit to add: BTW, I'm a super non-confrontational person and as I'm typing this I'm saying it in a very non-confrontational tone. Feel free to disagree


----------



## GoldenJona

I can see where you guys are coming from. When I first approached him I was a little skeptical about the prong collar and I too thought about positive reinforcement (treats) but he said that is impractical because you are not going to carry treats with you 24/7 and a dog is not always going to be hungry. I think positive reinforcement teaches a dog what to do but does not let him know what you dont want him to do, if that makes any sense. So you praise your dog when he is by your side but what if he pulls, so he doesn't get a treat but I dont think he knows hes not getting a treat because he's pulling. I dont know if I'm making sense. Like I said if you dont over do it then there's no wrong in disciplining him. I have been using it for a week now and his heels during our walks are really good that I barely have to correct him anymore. I hope it doesn't make me a bad person but it's working for me.


----------



## jackie_hubert

GoldenJona said:


> So you praise your dog when he is by your side but what if he pulls, so he doesn't get a treat but I dont think he knows hes not getting a treat because he's pulling.


This example would be negative reinforcement which doesn't work well, I agree. Positive reinforcement is generally what's being promoted these days in animal training because positive reinforcement is creating an association with what you want your dog to do an a positive experience for your dog so that in the end your dog WANTS to do what you want him to do, rather than of fear of punishment if he's not doing what you want him to do. 

Wow, that was convoluted. Stanley Coren said that a lot better in the class I took with him. lol.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Interesting to read all your thoughts on training! I personally would not want to use a choke collar. At our puppy class it's very much about positive reinforcement and it's working well for us. I'm not pushing Alfie really, we just want to learn the basics for now - Sit, Down, Recall, Come, Hell and Fetch! We use treats for Heel and so far so good! I guess it takes longer but I'm happy with that!


----------



## GoldenJona

I see it like disciplining kids; I don't have any but I was once a kid. When I did something I wasn't supposed to I'd either get punished or a butt spanking and after that I knew that I either listen or get spanked. I know bad analogy but in a way kind of similar. Like I said I'm going with it for now because it makes sense and the other dogs in the class were wagging their tails while getting commands. I also feel like he's concentrates on me rather then the treat. Oh well we all have different opinions but still share the same love for goldens/dogs.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

GoldenJona said:


> I see it like disciplining kids; I don't have any but I was once a kid. When I did something I wasn't supposed to I'd either get punished or a butt spanking and after that I knew that I either listen or get spanked. I know bad analogy but in a way kind of similar. Like I said I'm going with it for now because it makes sense and the other dogs in the class were wagging their tails while getting commands. I also feel like he's concentrates on me rather then the treat. Oh well we all have different opinions but still share the same love for goldens/dogs.


 
Yeah, we all Love our Golden doggies BIG TIME!  

I know that once we get past puppy class onto the next level (KC Bronze) our trainer said he will begin to eliminate food as a treat and use praise instead, so food is just an incentive when they are young to get their attention! I was spanked as a kid - not a butt spanking but a back-of-the -leg spanking owwwwwwwwwch! I actually have already decided that when I have kids I wont spank them - I just dont agree with it! :curtain: 

At least despite our differences in opinion we are all being responsible dog owners and making sure our pups grow up to be well behaved and well mannered - and thats the most important thing really!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Agreed. It's healthy to have these discussions for sure. With the Cesar Milan's and Brad what's-his-names of this world everyday dog training has recently taken an interesting turn...Some of it very positive, some not...

Is anyone spaying/neutering soon?


----------



## kkudi

I dont know what to say on the collar subject. We tend to praise when Eric is doing the good things, we dont tend to tell him off when he's doing bad things we just redirect him.

Eric tends to not pull in general, but he will go up to people like mad and we're trying to correct that, although i'm not too sure as to how yet.

I won't be neutering until he's at least 18 months old. I will only do it if he's causing so many problems and I'm desperate.


----------



## iansgran

First about the neutering--yes I will be having it done in the next few months. I know there are some people (especially on this forum) absolutely sure you MUST wait but I have talked to several vets including those who own breed and train Goldens who believe there is really no scientifically valid evidence to the claims the wait to neuter folks make. I talked to some breeders in my local Golden Club and my own breeder who say the same. 
Now as to collars and methods of training--I am a grandmother and former teacher. When I first became a mother I did parenting classes (we were living on a college campus) read every book possible and so forth--never spanked all the gentle measures from my flower-child hippy background etc. What I have come to believe with regards to children and dogs is that different strokes for different folks. Consistency and love and using the most positive method possible which works is my moto. Different children and dogs need different methods. Your own personality and that of your child or dog plays very much into this. Love and consistence--wins every time. I have two great kids, one supper grandson and a pretty near perfect experience with dogs. Cats now they are a different story. They are always in charge.


----------



## GoldenJona

I'm going to try to hold off neutering until 18 months also, unless his behavior does a complete 180. I know when we go in for his 6 month hw test the vet is going to try to tell me to neuter him, I can't believe that little puppy in my signature is going to be 6 months soon.


----------



## kkudi

yea I agree with Edwin. I wont neuter unless his behaviour turns 180 degrees.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Me too! No neuter unless his behaviour is soo bad I can't deal with it! Certainly not before 18 months/2 yrs and if his behaviour etc is okay - maybe never!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

We have a 12 months (or leg lifting) clause for neutering. Though I would rather do it earlier so he can get back into daycare and obedience classes asap. I'm thinking he'll probably lift his leg around 7-10 months and then it's off to the chopper!


----------



## Jamm

Joey wont be gettin fixed for as long as i can hold it off until. If he dares to lift his leg, or get aggresive THEN he will be going snip snip. But i want to wait as long as possible.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

My friends dog got the snip at around 6 months and now at about 1 1/2 yrs old - it's just started lifting it's leg!?????????????


----------



## iansgran

Jaro has started chewing big time. Guess it is the teething thing. Yesterday he chewed an ear off on stuffed toy, and hole in two others and his leather leash in half. He really goes after the rawhide cheeze but I try to get them away from him after he has them really softened up before he eats the whole thing. Kongs he more licks the frozen insides out than chews. I have an antler soaking in chicken borth to see if that will make him like it more, and got out the big leashes from our last Golden, Subiaco. Anyone else notice an increased chewing phase? So far no damage to my things or the house furniture etc. but then he is never out of sight unless in the crate.


----------



## Jamm

All Joey's toys are basically destroyed! haha Minus a few. Hes still been biting, more so when hes excited or playing. He has super tough toys left to chew. SO greatful though, hes been sleeping so late the past couple of days. Like in bed by 930, and waking up at 830! I am very glad to be sleeeping till 8 or later! haha I havent seen 7 in a while.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ugh, dont get me started on chewing.... He hasnt actually destroyed any toys apart from the odd arm chewed off! It's everything else that he destroys...plastic plant pots, shoes insoles, brushes (dustpan and brush!) toilet paper rolls, cushions, clothes, blankets, my bed covers, carpet, floor tile.....and the list goes on! There hasn't been any major damage to anything, just the odd teeth mark thankfully! We usually catch him in time! The last couple of nights he wont go to sleep when he usually should and instead just wants to knaw a bone for hours! So, I cant sleep as all I can hear is him gnawing away!!!!! And you should see our garden at the moment, it's a trail of destruction - not to mention the patches of dead grass everywhere! 

Alfie still bites when he's excited, but not really other than that now!


----------



## kkudi

I'm really upset today....I posted a new thread with what happened...I hope this doesn't mean neutering Eric so early

 thread


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Andreas, I know kinda how you feel! Although it's not the same situation, a couple of weeks ago Alfie got SUPER aggressive to me when I tried to take something out of his mouth and then again later that day when I took his bone from him. He will normally growl a bit and try and bite me a bit when I do things like that but those 2 times it was like he was a real Wolf - I was scared he was literally gonna bite my hand off! His growl was different too - much more fierce and sharp. I dont really know how to describe it but it was quite terrifying to me and I could tell it was a different 'aggressive' not the play/slightly annoyed 'aggressive' (which isnt really aggresion) that I'm used to from him. I dont know if that sounds anything like Eric's aggression or not??? It hasn't happened with Alfie since that time thankfully, I'm guessing it must be a sort of teenager behaviour. It really scared me though and I got very worried about it!

P.S if you get time one day- can we have some pics of Eric pleeeeeeese


----------



## kkudi

Alfie's Girl said:


> Andreas, I know kinda how you feel! Although it's not the same situation, a couple of weeks ago Alfie got SUPER aggressive to me when I tried to take something out of his mouth and then again later that day when I took his bone from him. He will normally growl a bit and try and bite me a bit when I do things like that but those 2 times it was like he was a real Wolf - I was scared he was literally gonna bite my hand off! His growl was different too - much more fierce and sharp. I dont really know how to describe it but it was quite terrifying to me and I could tell it was a different 'aggressive' not the play/slightly annoyed 'aggressive' (which isnt really aggresion) that I'm used to from him. I dont know if that sounds anything like Eric's aggression or not??? It hasn't happened with Alfie since that time thankfully, I'm guessing it must be a sort of teenager behaviour. It really scared me though and I got very worried about it!
> 
> P.S if you get time one day- can we have some pics of Eric pleeeeeeese


I know exactly what u mean about the difference in the growling. It was a different one. Playing and growling is different than the one today. 

Hopefully it will never happen again. 

I will post pictures this weekend, for sure. promise x he's turning five months tomorrow already!!!!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> I know exactly what u mean about the difference in the growling. It was a different one. Playing and growling is different than the one today.
> 
> Hopefully it will never happen again.
> 
> I will post pictures this weekend, for sure. promise x he's turning five months tomorrow already!!!!!


Ah well I'm glad Alfie's not the only one! I just made an extra effort to be 'pack leader' after those incidents - just to be sure!!!!! 
Hows Eric's poop? Alfie's is still temperamental - usually okayish except on walks when it's always mush with drips!  Hes also lost all his puppy teeth now I think! I managed to catch the last one today - so thats 2 in my collection (except I cant remember where I put the first one???) :doh: Alfie will be 5 mos on sunday! Oh, and still no swimming here either


----------



## kkudi

Alfie's Girl said:


> Ah well I'm glad Alfie's not the only one! I just made an extra effort to be 'pack leader' after those incidents - just to be sure!!!!!
> Hows Eric's poop? Alfie's is still temperamental - usually okayish except on walks when it's always mush with drips!  Hes also lost all his puppy teeth now I think! I managed to catch the last one today - so thats 2 in my collection (except I cant remember where I put the first one???) :doh: Alfie will be 5 mos on sunday! Oh, and still no swimming here either


Eric's poop okay so far. We're not on a high quality food atm. With Orijen we were incosistent, so at the moment we're transitioning from Hill's ID to Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy. I'm doing a very slow transition, and we havent had problems so far so fingers crossed. 
I know It's not the best of the best in terms of ingredients (i'd say it's similar to Royal Canine), but there's a lot of people who use it in this forum and have never had a problem. 
I will try once more when he's a year older to something of higher quality like Fromm, Orijen (again) or Acana or even Applaws, but not for now. If the transition is ok I will stick to Purina Pro Plan.

We're not swimming either here :-(

After today I'm a lot stricter with him so that he understands who I am. I literally don't allow anything. Let's hope it doesnt happen again.


----------



## jackie_hubert

No aggression here yet but tonnes of energy, especially when meeting people. Cosmo was always good with children and very calm but now he gets so excited to see them he explodes into this jumpy, happy, kissing heap of fur. We're working on that. It sometimes scares kids and parents who don't know dog body language. Funny, most little kids love it and squeal which makes it all the worse. Ahhhh....!!!! We're starding from ground zero with greetings now.


----------



## KaMu

Same here with children and greetings  I hate it when the Mom's say something like....."no honey she's hyper"  No she isnt. 
Roxy will eventually sit but its all she can do to keep her butt on the ground...

About the percieved aggression, I see Roxy... not agressive but, I'm not sure what to call it, I think scared. Today a neighbor leaned over the fence and Roxy quick growled with teeth showing, barked and than started to take off. The neighbor was in shock and so was I. I think the neighbor totally caught Roxy off guard and just kind of appeared out of nowhere. So Ive been thinking about that all day. She just seems a little more frightened of things that are new. Even something as simple as a new lawn sign another neighbor put up at the edge of her yard. It is right where we walk. Roxy looked at it, her ears went back than she jumped up on me and smooshed her head into my chest.
I made light of it but headed back home it was dark out so, maybe this had something to do with it.
She did notice it again this afternoon, she paused, but than moved on and kept looking back at it. She notices every little thing!
Chewing.....not much new hear, Im still giving her the bully sticks a few times a week, hasnt destroyed anything yet.

On a good note. ROXY WALKED AROUND THE BLOCK< THE WHOLE BLOCK!!!!!!!!! No pulling no nothing!!!! First time ever  So thats good.......


----------



## iansgran

Jaro's temperament is changing a bit too. Today at the school bus stop there was another kid's dog who is not well socialized but not aggressive. They have met before when Jaro was smaller, and today the other dog was uncomfortable and Jaro sort of just sat there. Before when he has met bigger dogs he has done the submissive thing, on the ground. No real aggression from either one, but since the other dog was uncomfortable I took Jaro in the house. And today we finally went to the do it yourself dog wash at Pet Supplies Plus. It was very nice and Jaro was a perfect little guy, no problem at all, and his fur fluffed up and he looks just like the pictures of Joey after his grooming.


----------



## newgolden

We're working on the dog/kid thing too. Sawyer loves our kids (6 and 4). I have to keep working on it because he sees my 4 year old, in particular, as a playmate and not someone who is higher on the "food chain" (so to speak) than he is. It's not his fault, in fact I have more work to do with the 4 year old than the puppy!! He gets the dog going (calls him, then runs away) and Sawyer thinks it's all play and chases him and then jumps, then nips and licks, then my 4 year old starts screeching and flailing at him. It's kind of a mess...but I'm working on it {sigh and grrr}. Outside can be worse! 

However, yesterday my older son and I had a great play session with Sawyer and a game of ball. I pitched the ball, my son hit it and Sawyer played the field. Chased the hit balls, retrieved, dropped it and waited for another fly ball. It was so much fun and I'm glad we found a game that he can play with us that doesn't turn him into a whirling dervish and leave the kids crying in frustration!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

newgolden said:


> We're working on the dog/kid thing too. Sawyer loves our kids (6 and 4). I have to keep working on it because he sees my 4 year old, in particular, as a playmate and not someone who is higher on the "food chain" (so to speak) than he is. It's not his fault, in fact I have more work to do with the 4 year old than the puppy!! He gets the dog going (calls him, then runs away) and Sawyer thinks it's all play and chases him and then jumps, then nips and licks, then my 4 year old starts screeching and flailing at him. It's kind of a mess...but I'm working on it {sigh and grrr}. Outside can be worse!
> 
> However, yesterday my older son and I had a great play session with Sawyer and a game of ball. I pitched the ball, my son hit it and Sawyer played the field. Chased the hit balls, retrieved, dropped it and waited for another fly ball. It was so much fun and I'm glad we found a game that he can play with us that doesn't turn him into a whirling dervish and leave the kids crying in frustration!!


The first part here is exactly what it's like between Cosmo and kids. He just mauls them (out of love and happiness of course). 

I should print out your post (at the first part) and hand it to anyone who comes into the shelter with four small excited kids in tow thinking that it'd be a great idea to get a "nice retriever puppy" for their kids. lol.


----------



## newgolden

haha - feel free to use my post!! If I am being completely honest, if I knew what I know now - I'd probably have put off getting a puppy. I really had no idea of how much management it involves. I'm sure in many families it's just FINE - but with my particular 4 year old...I think I'd have waited until he was a bit more "mature". However, it is what it is and it's now our job to put the work into it. I don't have a problem with that but the hairiest part of my day is the walk in the door with kids in tow after work and Sawyer is BEYOND EXCITED to see everyone. Anyway, the kids love him, we love him and he loves us so we're committed, but it is definately something people should consider beforehand!


----------



## GoldenJona

No aggression here. He has never shown his teeth to me like you guys describe and he's really not chewing that much. only problem we're having is him counter surfing and constantly sniffing for food. Since I got a new job he spends more time in the crate and when I get home around 7:30pm we go on a 1.5 mile walk and he does very good the whole walk, we'll do sits and downs through out our walks and those are getting very good, still working on downs though, and his stays are good too. He is also scratching A LOT and his coat seems kind of dry? I haven't bathed him in a while so maybe that could be it. I won't have time until Saturday. Overall I am content with his behavior, still needs a lot of work but he's still young.


----------



## Jamm

Joey hasent showed any aggression either. I gave him his first raw marrow bone today, before they were roasted and he was very very into it, i took it away and he went to hold it and not give me it but i took it away no problem and he sat waiting. Joey is also starting to jump up and sniff for food, a big big problem. Joeys great on walks but gets wayyy excited when he sees other dogs or people.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Alfie's Girl said:


> Ugh, dont get me started on chewing.... He hasnt actually destroyed any toys apart from the odd arm chewed off! It's everything else that he destroys...plastic plant pots, shoes insoles, brushes (dustpan and brush!) toilet paper rolls, cushions, clothes, blankets, my bed covers, carpet, floor tile.....and the list goes on! There hasn't been any major damage to anything, just the odd teeth mark thankfully! We usually catch him in time! The last couple of nights he wont go to sleep when he usually should and instead just wants to knaw a bone for hours! So, I cant sleep as all I can hear is him gnawing away!!!!! And you should see our garden at the moment, it's a trail of destruction - not to mention the patches of dead grass everywhere!
> 
> Alfie still bites when he's excited, but not really other than that now!


:wavey: Hello everyone! I am a bit late joining the thread, but am going to sit and read thru it all when I get a few moments! I have a sweet little girl, Maya, who was born April 20th. And similar to Alfie, Maya chews EVERYTHING in sight... but she's never touched our furniture, or anything of significant value (knock on wood). She had completely destroyed my garden, torn apart my spirea bush almost completely, she rips the bottom out of a water bottle in less than a minute... she will eat or pick up anything in her path.... but she has no interest in our coffee tables or whatnot. She will take our shoes if we leave them out.... but she doesn't wreck them, just "retrieves" them for us?! lol. I would love for her to not eat my garden, but I don't distract her, for fear that her attentions turn to something more valuable!! Oh, and she's turning into a thief.... she takes things off tables if we are not watching... the phones, remotes for the tv, my hair clips, keys, etc... she just takes them behind the couch to "hide" them.... we have a hoarder on our hands!!


----------



## KaMu

newgolden......they are an awful lot of work, arn't they? I dont know why in all my years, I have never heard anything about their puppyhood, other than what wonderful pets they make. And they do. Puppyhood must be a Golden Secret  
They are just as much work right now as children are. So really you have 3 kids 
The good part is they wont ever ask for clothes or a new car or a college education, they will only love you for all their days  
Hang in there, I just know it is going to get easier for you and the kids.


----------



## KaMu

Welcome Mya and Mya's Mom!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

newgolden said:


> haha - feel free to use my post!! If I am being completely honest, if I knew what I know now - I'd probably have put off getting a puppy. I really had no idea of how much management it involves. I'm sure in many families it's just FINE - but with my particular 4 year old...I think I'd have waited until he was a bit more "mature". However, it is what it is and it's now our job to put the work into it. I don't have a problem with that but the hairiest part of my day is the walk in the door with kids in tow after work and Sawyer is BEYOND EXCITED to see everyone. Anyway, the kids love him, we love him and he loves us so we're committed, but it is definately something people should consider beforehand!


I admire you for taking on such a challange!

Our head dog behaviourist at the SPCA has young kids and thought he could handle a puppy. After all if anyone could deal with a dog it would be him. He is nearly in tears sometimes coming into the office because it is simply impossible to train a puppy the way he would like to around kids. He is a huge advocate of "puppies and toddlers don't mix". lol. It does greatly depend on the activity level of the kids and the amount that you can determine how your kids will act around the dog, but kids that yelp or run from puppy, good luck!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Jamm said:


> Joeys great on walks but gets wayyy excited when he sees other dogs or people.


Cosmo nearly pulls me to the ground when he sees another dog. It's soooo embarrassing. He pulls so hard that my hands are starting to blister. My friend is bringing over her totally calm Aussie so we can do some controlled practice next week.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Maya's_Mom said:


> :wavey: Hello everyone! I am a bit late joining the thread, but am going to sit and read thru it all when I get a few moments! I have a sweet little girl, Maya, who was born April 20th. And similar to Alfie, Maya chews EVERYTHING in sight... but she's never touched our furniture, or anything of significant value (knock on wood). She had completely destroyed my garden, torn apart my spirea bush almost completely, she rips the bottom out of a water bottle in less than a minute... she will eat or pick up anything in her path.... but she has no interest in our coffee tables or whatnot. She will take our shoes if we leave them out.... but she doesn't wreck them, just "retrieves" them for us?! lol. I would love for her to not eat my garden, but I don't distract her, for fear that her attentions turn to something more valuable!! Oh, and she's turning into a thief.... she takes things off tables if we are not watching... the phones, remotes for the tv, my hair clips, keys, etc... she just takes them behind the couch to "hide" them.... we have a hoarder on our hands!!


A hearty welcome. The April puppies threat is indeed a very active one! Feel free to share some more pictures too!

We have pretty much zero chewing in our home.

Has anyone seen any humping behaviour yet in their boys? A male Toller in our neighbourhood humped everything in sight around 5 months old. Cosmo has never attempted to hump anything other than my husband's leg once and a particular large stuffed animal a couple of times. Here goes hoping it stays this way.


----------



## GoldenJona

jackie_hubert said:


> A hearty welcome. The April puppies threat is indeed a very active one! Feel free to share some more pictures too!
> 
> We have pretty much zero chewing in our home.
> 
> Has anyone seen any humping behaviour yet in their boys? A male Toller in our neighbourhood humped everything in sight around 5 months old. Cosmo has never attempted to hump anything other than my husband's leg once and a particular large stuffed animal a couple of times. Here goes hoping it stays this way.


You know Jona use to hump so much; cushions, his bed, blankets that cover his crate, and his stuffed toys, but he has not done that in months. I haven't seen the red rocket in a while either, he's really starting to calm down (hopefully I didn't just jinx myself)


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> :wavey: Hello everyone! I am a bit late joining the thread, but am going to sit and read thru it all when I get a few moments! I have a sweet little girl, Maya, who was born April 20th. And similar to Alfie, Maya chews EVERYTHING in sight... but she's never touched our furniture, or anything of significant value (knock on wood). She had completely destroyed my garden, torn apart my spirea bush almost completely, she rips the bottom out of a water bottle in less than a minute... she will eat or pick up anything in her path.... but she has no interest in our coffee tables or whatnot. She will take our shoes if we leave them out.... but she doesn't wreck them, just "retrieves" them for us?! lol. I would love for her to not eat my garden, but I don't distract her, for fear that her attentions turn to something more valuable!! Oh, and she's turning into a thief.... she takes things off tables if we are not watching... the phones, remotes for the tv, my hair clips, keys, etc... she just takes them behind the couch to "hide" them.... we have a hoarder on our hands!!


Welcome!  This is a great thread - my boy was born April 26th so he's almost 5 months! Maya sounds a lot like Alfie! Although the only thing he hoards is plastic plant pots and bones! 



jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo nearly pulls me to the ground when he sees another dog. It's soooo embarrassing. He pulls so hard that my hands are starting to blister. My friend is bringing over her totally calm Aussie so we can do some controlled practice next week.


Thankgoodness Alfie isnt the only one on here that pulls! If I have a ton of his kibble in my hands then he will heel but otherwise he is off sniffing and trying to run towards anyone in the vicinity!!!! He's a sociable chap! 



jackie_hubert said:


> A hearty welcome. The April puppies threat is indeed a very active one! Feel free to share some more pictures too!
> 
> We have pretty much zero chewing in our home.
> 
> Has anyone seen any humping behaviour yet in their boys? A male Toller in our neighbourhood humped everything in sight around 5 months old. Cosmo has never attempted to hump anything other than my husband's leg once and a particular large stuffed animal a couple of times. Here goes hoping it stays this way.


Alfie's been humping for ages! hehe Usually only cushions and when I go to bed he will spend about 10 seconds humping my bed cover and then go to sleep!!!!  He doesnt hump as much anymore! 



GoldenJona said:


> You know Jona use to hump so much; cushions, his bed, blankets that cover his crate, and Shia stuffed toys, but he has not done that in months. I haven't seen the red rocket in a while either, he's really starting to calm down (hopefully I didn't just jinx myself)


the red rocket makes an appearance quite a bit here - when he's barking excitedly! Sometimes when he's itching himself too!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

GoldenJona said:


> You know Jona use to hump so much; cushions, his bed, blankets that cover his crate, and Shia stuffed toys, but he has not done that in months. I haven't seen the red rocket in a while either, he's really starting to calm down (hopefully I didn't just jinx myself)


Lol... even though Maya is a girl, we did go through a very short phase where she would hump me if she got over-excited while playing. But it was very short, she hasn't done it in a while now...


----------



## iansgran

We got our first Golden, Subiaco, when we was 4 months old from a woman who had 3 children under 4 and it was just too much for her. He was a great dog, but all puppies are difficult with small children, all those little teeth and the jumping. The first few weeks with Jaro, even our 7 year old grandson was a little put off by the teeth and jumping.
Welcome, Maya's mom, did you get my PM about this thread?
Jaro started humping one of his stuffed toys just the other day--first time. I think it is excitement.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Yes, thank you I did get your PM about this thread! So much information, and so great to know that my Maya isn't the only one who does crazy things!!


----------



## Jamm

Yes! Joey was playing with his girl lab friend Abby who is 10months old and while they were playing he got ontop and started to hump her front leg. I immediately got him off and said no and then took him away, but he hasnt done that since he was 8weeks old. I was thinking could possibly be cuz shes a girl? All Joey's friends happen to be boys so this is his first little girl friend.

Edit* Welcome Maya


----------



## njames

Bradley failed his AKC puppy star test.  he is too spooked by the dropping of a metal folding chair. lame he passes everything else with ease. Dogs that could barely sit even passed. Sigh.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

*Before and After...*

I thought it may be a nice idea for us to remind ourselves of how cute and tiny our monster pups used to be...and how they've grown!

1. first day home! 7wks 3 days old!
2. 2nd day home...
3. first week!
4. 11 wks and 3 days old... (1 month home)
5. 15 wks old... (2 months home)
6. 4 months and 3 weeks old... (almost 3 months home)
7. 4 months and 3 weeks old...


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Well, here's my Maya!!

1. Our first visit to pick her out.... 2 weeks (barely)
2. Our second visit.... 4 weeks-ish
3. Finally home! 8 weeks on the dot
4. With her "cousin" Hudson (no puppy genes shared, my sister's dog...) 10 weeks.
5. 3 months and sitting pretty....
6. 4 months and testing her limits....
7. 5 months on Monday, September 20!!!!


----------



## Jamm

Aww ill go and find some of the young ones of Joey.

Question for everyone, Do your pups still nap during the day? If so for how long and how many? And what are the bed time schedules ? What time do they got to bed and wake up in the morning?

Joey still gets his one 3 hour nap from 12-3 but sometimes the time will varry, like 11-2, 1-4 that sorta thing. His bedtime is still around 930 and ususally he gets up at 8-830 but today i had to wake HIM up at 9! 

Here are the pic updates of my big man  

Day they were all born with mommy!









first time meeting him @ 5weeks.









Day we went to pick him up at the breeders









First day home (8weeks)









9weeks









2months









3months









4months









5months (last week!)









my big boys all grown up<3


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Jamm said:


> Aww ill go and find some of the young ones of Joey.
> 
> Question for everyone, Do your pups still nap during the day? If so for how long and how many? And what are the bed time schedules ? What time do they got to bed and wake up in the morning?
> 
> Joey still gets his one 3 hour nap from 12-3 but sometimes the time will varry, like 11-2, 1-4 that sorta thing. His bedtime is still around 930 and ususally he gets up at 8-830 but today i had to wake HIM up at 9!


I work during the afternoons, 1230-530, so I am really not sure how much of those hours Maya is napping... I do usually find a warm spot on the kitchen floor, so I am sure she is spending at least a few hours dozing  We usually put her to bed around 10-11pm, whenever we are getting ready for bed. She wakes up around 8am or so.... I had to get HER up at 830 this morning! lazy bum!


----------



## kkudi

Welcome from me too! Yea this thread is probably the most popular within the Golden Retriever Puppy forum (up to 1 year).

Eric was born on the 22nd of April. He's a 5 month old boy today!

Eric has also become a real puller lately. It sometimes gets really hard, especially if we hit another dog. If he's off the leash and there's a picnic he will run to them. It's so embarrassing. We really need to work on that.

We went to the park today for our regular walk and we met a bunch of other dogs and Eric played with nearly all of them. No signs of aggression whatsoever thank god! we suspected it must have been the Jack Russell somehow...

Eric only humped a few times when he had a teddy bear kind of toy and we removed it immediately to prevent it from happening. No humping ever since. He occasionally attempted to hump a couple of dogs/bitches but they both told him off....i dont think any puppy knows what humping means....which is why Maya was doing it....

Luckily at home, we haven't had any destructions....he destroyed a couple of his toys...but nothing that we care about. He won't pick or play with our shoes, he only used to lie next to them when he was really small....

Eric's red rocket lol....it appears daily on our walks... sometimes more than others....it's so funny and sometimes embarrassing...

He's still scared of really loud banging/clanging noises....we need to still work on that....oh and he's scared of the garbage collectors...i think its because of the noise their trucks make..

apart from that we're doing well......we're in the process of learning roll over and back up. 

I think he's finished teethng completely now.....he will attempt to bite us if we're cuddling with him while he's energetic....otherwise we're good...

*EDIT* looks like he hasn't finished teething yet I just took one out of his mouth, a really big one - not sure what it's called!!!!!

With regards to sleeping patterns, can't really tell during the day because I'm away...but at night he might sleep outside his crate earlier...and then when i decide to go to bed i will take him in his crate and he will continue sleeping. If he's still awake, i will just say "bed time, and he will follow me to my bedroom, where his crate is, will go in, might play a bit and then he will doze off until 7 in the morning. If it's during the weekend he won't disturb, in fact he will continue sleeping or he will wait.... 

I literally have no time to post pictures of Eric during weekdays....I will post a few during the weekend!

To Edwin: I think all the April puppies' coat at the moment looks quite "dry" and maybe dry is not the right word to use...although Eric's coat has started to become really wavy....I still consider it to be quite coarse though...


----------



## iansgran

Jamm, I can't view your photos is says they have been deleted. Can others see them?


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Ian'sgran said:


> Jamm, I can't view your photos is says they have been deleted. Can others see them?


I can't see them either?


----------



## Maya's_Mom

jackie_hubert said:


> Agreed. It's healthy to have these discussions for sure. With the Cesar Milan's and Brad what's-his-names of this world everyday dog training has recently taken an interesting turn...Some of it very positive, some not...
> 
> Is anyone spaying/neutering soon?


 
Miss Maya goes to get spayed tomorrow. I know a lot of people say to wait, but I have also read that spaying before first heat reduces the chance of cancer by 90%..... and, i really don't want to deal with a messy little pup, or male dogs trying to jump my fence to get to her!!


----------



## newgolden

Welcome Maya's Mom!

Thanks for all the positive comments regarding the kids/dog dynamic. It is difficult but I'm confident all will turn out well. I figure since Sawyer has changed his behaviour and is doing all age appropriate type things that with consistency things will settle in soon.

Sawyer is home for the most part during the day while we work and I know he probably naps quite a bit out of boredom. I leave his toys out and the radio on for him but the house looks fairly untouched so I'm guessing he's not up to much. Every once in awhile I'll find a shredded piece of stray paper on the dining room rugs he's found somewhere and that's about it. He's usually asleep out of the kennel somewhere between 9 and 10pm and then we kennel him before we go to bed. Since he's "free" all day I'd like to leave him out at night too (might cut down on the 6am barking) but my littlest guy likes to sleep with his door open so I don't want Sawyer wandering upstairs into his room and jumping on his bed in the middle of the night. 

On the weekends he grabs a catnap a couple times a day on the deck or somewhere in the house but they're pretty short. Maybe a half hour or so.


----------



## newgolden

Oh another thing...I thought this was funny but I think I'm in trouble with Sawyer...I washed his stuffed and plush type toys in the washer the other night and he really doens't want to have much to do with them right now. I love that they're not stinky and matted from dried dog saliva and covered in hair but I think HE likes them much better that way - lol. If you wash those types of toys does it take your puppy awhile to get attached to them again??


----------



## iansgran

newgolden said:


> Oh another thing...I thought this was funny but I think I'm in trouble with Sawyer...I washed his stuffed and plush type toys in the washer the other night and he really doens't want to have much to do with them right now. I love that they're not stinky and matted from dried dog saliva and covered in hair but I think HE likes them much better that way - lol. If you wash those types of toys does it take your puppy awhile to get attached to them again??


That is so funny. My grandson had three identical teddy bears as a baby so mom could wash them, but he always knew which was his favorite. I haven't even thought of trying to wash Jaro's stuffed toys--did you just throw them in the machine? Jaro is pretty intent on tearing up most of them expect the one in his sleeping crate, the one which looks like him and which we took to the breeders to have his littermates play with. I think he treats it like a brother or somehow remembers it as special like Ian's teddy


----------



## newgolden

yes, I just threw them in the washing machine. they were only damp when they came out so I didn't bother with the dryer. The squeaky toys still squeak ... which I wasn't sure if they would or not.


----------



## jackie_hubert

We throw his toys into the machine and the dryer after about 2 weeks use. They get so stinky otherwise and in a 650 square foot apartment 5 stinky toys equals nasty smell all over. lol. He doesn't mind but we don't use scented detergent. Not sure if that makes a difference. 

I honestly can't wait for puppyhood to be over. Oi, got another 6 months of crazy antics ahead of me, AND Cosmo is going to get even stronger and heavier and more hormonal. Ahhhh!!!! Took him for a walk today and nilon leash is really cutting into my hand when he darts off to see this and that. I had a super short leash on him for the entire hour. I wish I could just keep him contained inside all day cause he's so nice and calm and obedient in the house. Need to get back into obedience class. HOLD ON...is this my first "I can't deal with my teenage dog" rant? I think it was. lol.


----------



## Jamm

Oh crap! Ill fixx itt 

day they were born!









our first meeting, at 5 weeks!









day we brought him home 









first day









9weeks









2months









3months









4months









5months!!!









that should work!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Beautiful pics everyone!  

Alfie still has naps but I haven't noticed any pattern to it! When he's tired - he naps!  

HAPPY 5 MONTH BIRTHDAY ERIC!!!!! (from your bro Alfie!)


----------



## GoldenJona

So I bathed him yesterday and he is for sure getting better. He just stood there letting me rinse and repeat, but once we got to he drying part oh man that's a different story. It's such a difficult task to dry him, literally have to let him chew on my hands. Hopefully this part will improve too.

Yesterday he was playing with this 1 year old golden and the golden went running into the water and Jona dollars him and ran in full speed to, which he never does he always slowly walks in. He has made so much progress


----------



## kkudi

oh boy i wish Eric could just stop being a coward and start swimming already! 

Thanks Charlotte!! I will be wishing you happy 5 month birthday on Sunday I believe(?)

Looking forward to another weekend of park exploring!

Eric has made me so much more active! I love it!

It give me a reason to get out of the house and go out with him!
It's great! Otherwise i'd be stuck on my laptop 24/7!


----------



## Jamm

Happpy belated Eric!!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> oh boy i wish Eric could just stop being a coward and start swimming already!
> 
> Thanks Charlotte!! I will be wishing you happy 5 month birthday on Sunday I believe(?)
> 
> Looking forward to another weekend of park exploring!
> 
> Eric has made me so much more active! I love it!
> 
> It give me a reason to get out of the house and go out with him!
> It's great! Otherwise i'd be stuck on my laptop 24/7!


Ugh tell me about it - I'm thinking about throwing Alfie in some water (would that be very mean of me???!!!) 

Yup - Sunday it is! 

Yeah dogs are good for getting you outta the house - I HAVE to walk Alfie every day so its good for me too!


----------



## Jamm

Were taking Joey to the dogpark again this weekend, theres supposed to be a pond somewhere in the middle... If i can find it i would like him to get one last swim in before its way to cold for him.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maya looooooooves swimming.... but won't jump in on her own? We have to coax (or lift) her in. But once she's in, she is happier than a pig in... you know  So sad that the swimming season is almost over, it was a great way to get a lot of her puppy energy out!

Question about the Gentle Leader.... we are trying it out because so many people swear by it.... we had it on her last night (not for the first time), she walked a block and then she sat and would NOT move. Not an inch! Quite embarassing. I had her collar as well, so I put that on her and hooked the leash on that (left the Gentle Leader on)... and she walked fine?? What is UP with that? She is still not used to the head collar, she dives and rubs her face on everyone's lawn (again, embarassing)... but the whole "I'm going to sit in the middle of this sidewak and NOT MOVE" scheme.... sheesh? Anyone else experience this? (she also layed down less than a block from home and refused to get up, my neighbours saw what she was up to and started calling her name, so she got up to go see them, otherwise i would have likely had to carry her home!) :doh:


----------



## Jamm

Joey jumped in twice at the cottage and one time at the local river, but i learned he will only jump in if something really awsome is also in the water, like Myself or another dog. Or else he'll walk in and be happy swimming by himself.


----------



## kkudi

Yea I want to give swimming a try one more time before it gets too cold. I've been told it's a lot easier to deal with warm water and puppies rather than cold water. So even now, there's not too much sun in the UK, it's starting to become colder already, (doesn't get as cold as it does in Canada during the winter though!!!). 

I was thinking of looking for a canine pool so that I go in and he can perhaps follow me?? and also the water will be a lot warmer as well?

I will look into it this weekend!

Jammm... this time, a year ago, I was in Canada for 3 weeks! I went to Quebec City, Montreal, Ottawa and Toronto! It was awesome! Oh I went to Tadoussac as well for whale watching! and not to forget the 7-hour bus trip to NYC! 

I'd love to live in Canada to be honest, maybe someday. Much cleaner than London!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Yea I want to give swimming a try one more time before it gets too cold. I've been told it's a lot easier to deal with warm water and puppies rather than cold water. So even now, there's not too much sun in the UK, it's starting to become colder already, (doesn't get as cold as it does in Canada during the winter though!!!).
> 
> I was thinking of looking for a canine pool so that I go in and he can perhaps follow me?? and also the water will be a lot warmer as well?
> 
> I will look into it this weekend!
> 
> Jammm... this time, a year ago, I was in Canada for 3 weeks! I went to Quebec City, Montreal, Ottawa and Toronto! It was awesome! Oh I went to Tadoussac as well for whale watching! and not to forget the 7-hour bus trip to NYC!
> 
> I'd love to live in Canada to be honest, maybe someday. Much cleaner than London!


Yeah I'm gonna try too! What is it with these English goldens...they just dont like water!!!!!!!!! 

Lol I have this dream of living in the middle of a field with a lake on one side and a forest on the other...lots of kids and lots of dogs.....and lets face it - theres nowhere like that in UK unless you go to the tip of Scotland or something...and it's cold and rainy up there all the time (so I'm told!) Thats why I want to live in the USA! Mannn you guys across the pond must be thinking the UK must be such a horrid place to live as none of us want to stay here! 



Maya's_Mom said:


> Maya looooooooves swimming.... but won't jump in on her own? We have to coax (or lift) her in. But once she's in, she is happier than a pig in... you know  So sad that the swimming season is almost over, it was a great way to get a lot of her puppy energy out!
> 
> Question about the Gentle Leader.... we are trying it out because so many people swear by it.... we had it on her last night (not for the first time), she walked a block and then she sat and would NOT move. Not an inch! Quite embarassing. I had her collar as well, so I put that on her and hooked the leash on that (left the Gentle Leader on)... and she walked fine?? What is UP with that? She is still not used to the head collar, she dives and rubs her face on everyone's lawn (again, embarassing)... but the whole "I'm going to sit in the middle of this sidewak and NOT MOVE" scheme.... sheesh? Anyone else experience this? (she also layed down less than a block from home and refused to get up, my neighbours saw what she was up to and started calling her name, so she got up to go see them, otherwise i would have likely had to carry her home!) :doh:


I used to have the problem of Alfie not liking walks and plonking himself down but it sort of stopped on its own somehow! I just drag Alfie along really - I dont give him the chance to sit down and strike!!! (mean momma that I am!)


----------



## iansgran

Watch the dvd that comes with the gentle leader it gives some good hints. Jaro would balk at it for a few weeks but now while he does not love it will walk fine. I put it on at home, always using a treat to get his head in, and feed him with it on, did lots of fun things without a leash inside the house for short periods of time to get him used to it.


----------



## jackie_hubert

kkudi said:


> Jammm... this time, a year ago, I was in Canada for 3 weeks! I went to Quebec City, Montreal, Ottawa and Toronto! It was awesome! Oh I went to Tadoussac as well for whale watching! and not to forget the 7-hour bus trip to NYC!


Someone must have forgotten to tell you about the good parts of Canada. lol. j/j (there's always been rivalry between the east and the west). Though I must admit Montreal is cool, though clean? Not sure. Pretty icky once the snow melts and all the dog poop that people didn't clean up starts to thaw *gag*. Come out to Vancouver next time and the Rockies! I can see killer whales if I stand on top of my condo building! Thoughs sometimes they eats seals and that's not so pretty...


----------



## jackie_hubert

Goldens can swim almost all year round, as long as it doesn't get below freezing and they can find a warm place afterwards. Think of where they were bred and what they were bred to do. I've seen Newfies and Chesepeak bay retrievers swimming in the ocean at below freezing on the Canadian east coast. Crazy!


----------



## newgolden

no, no, no...you have to come to the Atlantic coast 

Cold water swimming - I grew up with a half Newf, half black lab and he was pretty much game for swimming anytime of the year. Brrrr!! He had fun, though. 

Unfortunately, when he was much older in body but still young at heart it got him into trouble a couple times. Once he was gone all night and found half in and half out of brook on our property about a km from our house when my brother and a friend went looking for him. His poor old body couldn't make it up the bank  He'd probably been there for the night. Still makes me want to cry thinking about him as he lay dejected on our kitchen floor with warm blankets getting some meds. He just didn't seem to understand why his body was betraying him. He was about 12 at the time. We put him down when he was about 13. So we had him from the time I was 4 til I was almost 17. He was just the best dog to grow up with, though!!


----------



## Jamm

I super duper duper wanna go to the west. I wanna see the rockies and the whales, Hopefully Joey and I can drive out somtime


----------



## jackie_hubert

newgolden said:


> no, no, no...you have to come to the Atlantic coast
> 
> Cold water swimming - I grew up with a half Newf, half black lab and he was pretty much game for swimming anytime of the year. Brrrr!! He had fun, though.
> 
> Unfortunately, when he was much older in body but still young at heart it got him into trouble a couple times. Once he was gone all night and found half in and half out of brook on our property about a km from our house when my brother and a friend went looking for him. His poor old body couldn't make it up the bank  He'd probably been there for the night. Still makes me want to cry thinking about him as he lay dejected on our kitchen floor with warm blankets getting some meds. He just didn't seem to understand why his body was betraying him. He was about 12 at the time. We put him down when he was about 13. So we had him from the time I was 4 til I was almost 17. He was just the best dog to grow up with, though!!


I want a newfie! They're so great. 13 is a good long live for such a big dog. I'm sure he had a blast living with you guys.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Jamm said:


> I super duper duper wanna go to the west. I wanna see the rockies and the whales, Hopefully Joey and I can drive out somtime


It's a dog's paradise. We're driving to Quebec next year and will be taking Cosmo. Maybe we'll cross paths! lol.


----------



## newgolden

I looked into Newfs before we got Sawyer but there wasn't a breeder close who was "expecting" when we wanted. There was (very close) a backyard breeder but when I saw the pics of the dirty area the pups were in and only a pic of the mom and other odd things I just put an end to the communication with the people. Newfs really are the gentle giants and we were definately lucky to have Ben for so many years.


----------



## iansgran

I have a priest friend with a Newfie. His name is Stan and he named his dog Ollie. Very funny. For you too young to know there was a comedy team in the 40s with those names, one big and fat one little and skinny. Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy.


----------



## Jamm

jackie_hubert said:


> It's a dog's paradise. We're driving to Quebec next year and will be taking Cosmo. Maybe we'll cross paths! lol.



Haha oh! If you do pass through ottawa we totally need to set something up for our boys to play!!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

newgolden said:


> I looked into Newfs before we got Sawyer but there wasn't a breeder close who was "expecting" when we wanted. There was (very close) a backyard breeder but when I saw the pics of the dirty area the pups were in and only a pic of the mom and other odd things I just put an end to the communication with the people. Newfs really are the gentle giants and we were definately lucky to have Ben for so many years.


Hehe just imagine the amount of hair you'd have to hoover up with a Newfie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jamm

So apparently lastnight Joey and his BFF Frankie the basset hound played for 3 hours in our backyard while i was at work! I was so shocked when i came home and my lil guy didnt come running over to me, he was wayy passed out on the kitchen floor! haha What a cutie! Today is a beautiful fall day and we are all going to be taking advantage! Were going to a local fall fair (so excited) and of course Mr. Joey is coming. We are going to meet up with Frankie and his family who are also going to the fair and then we are going to show them the awsome dog park thats sorta near by. Seeing Joey and Frankie together with a bunch of doggies should be awsome! This weekend petsmart is also having a bunch of sales so im going to go and get Joey a new toy... cuz i dont spoil him enough haha. Pics will come later


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> So apparently lastnight Joey and his BFF Frankie the basset hound played for 3 hours in our backyard while i was at work! I was so shocked when i came home and my lil guy didnt come running over to me, he was wayy passed out on the kitchen floor! haha What a cutie! Today is a beautiful fall day and we are all going to be taking advantage! Were going to a local fall fair (so excited) and of course Mr. Joey is coming. We are going to meet up with Frankie and his family who are also going to the fair and then we are going to show them the awsome dog park thats sorta near by. Seeing Joey and Frankie together with a bunch of doggies should be awsome! This weekend petsmart is also having a bunch of sales so im going to go and get Joey a new toy... cuz i dont spoil him enough haha. Pics will come later


Lol I was about to say - dont forget to take a million pics!!!!!!


----------



## kkudi

I think Eric's eye is infected  we have an appointment with the vet in half an hour. it looks glassy, and boogies keep on coming up even though I clean them every 20-30 mins. It looks a bit red (on the white bit). 

My guess is that we'll be prescribed with a eye drops or eye ointment. 

ah i hate those consultation fees


----------



## Jamm

Oh no! I hope eric feels better  Give him a hug from Joey and I ! 

has anyone else noticed their boys red rockets out alot more? Oh man Joeys is out SO much and sorry but... its gotten much bigger! He just stands there looking at me all happy. Silllyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Hugs to Eric! Pls Let us know how he gets on at the vets!


----------



## kkudi

Jamm said:


> Oh no! I hope eric feels better  Give him a hug from Joey and I !
> 
> has anyone else noticed their boys red rockets out alot more? Oh man Joeys is out SO much and sorry but... its gotten much bigger! He just stands there looking at me all happy. Silllyyyyyyyyy





Alfie's Girl said:


> Hugs to Eric! Pls Let us know how he gets on at the vets!



Well we just got back from the vet. He has a small infection in his right eye, apparently it's conjunctivitis. He gave us eye drops which are human eyedrops lol! Wish i had known that because I suspected it was conjunctivitis.

Eric thanks you both for the support! He's a little fine boy! x


----------



## jackie_hubert

kkudi said:


> Well we just got back from the vet. He has a small infection in his right eye, apparently it's conjunctivitis. He gave us eye drops which are human eyedrops lol! Wish i had known that because I suspected it was conjunctivitis.
> 
> Eric thanks you both for the support! He's a little fine boy! x


Poor Eric. The ointment works wonders. Plus, once you get the ointment you can use it whenever he gets those boogies. Conjunctivities is very common and likely he'll get it every so often. Cosmo's had it twice already. Ointment takes care of it right away.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Well we just got back from the vet. He has a small infection in his right eye, apparently it's conjunctivitis. He gave us eye drops which are human eyedrops lol! Wish i had known that because I suspected it was conjunctivitis.
> 
> Eric thanks you both for the support! He's a little fine boy! x


Aww glad Eric's all sorted! At least you know if he gets it again that you wont need an expensive trip to the vets!!!!!


----------



## iansgran

Conjunctivitis is the same thing people get when they have irritated eyes-- redness -- it can come from any number of things--allergies, something got in the eye, rubbed it, it can be bothersome so glad things are working out for the better.


----------



## kkudi

Yea it looks better already! 

and it's only been 3/4 of a day! 

The most important thing, is that drops last for ever, so if I ever notice this happening again I will save the consultation fee!


----------



## Jamm

Well no pictures for yesturday as it was a traumatic experience for Joey, he got attacked twice at the dog park. Theres a thread in the main discussion about it, but I was only able to get some car pics! OH and to make matters worse, we didnt see Frankie and we werent allowed into the fair grounds with a dog -_-' Pretty much a fail of a day.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Well no pictures for yesturday as it was a traumatic experience for Joey, he got attacked twice at the dog park. Theres a thread in the main discussion about it, but I was only able to get some car pics! OH and to make matters worse, we didnt see Frankie and we werent allowed into the fair grounds with a dog -_-' Pretty much a fail of a day.


Oh no! Poor joey!  Such a shame you wern't allowed into the fair too. Hope today is a better day for you both! 

Today is Alfie's 5 month Bithday!  arty:


----------



## kkudi

I've just read all about it and the confusion it got with the words u used! 

I really hope Joey is okay


----------



## kkudi

HAPPY FIVE MONTH BIRTHDAY ALFIE!!!!!  woooooooooo 


it's raining here  we were so looking forward to going out today and it doesn't seem it will stop raining


----------



## KaMu

Jamm I read all about Joesy and your not very pleasant experience at the park. I think this is what holds me back from even going to one with Roxy  
I'm to frightened of what might happen. If it's going to go wrong it will happen when I'm there!!!!! That's just the kind of luck I have.
There has to be off hours you could go when most people are busy? Like dinner hour? Or even very early a.m. Just a guess.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> I've just read all about it and the confusion it got with the words u used!
> 
> I really hope Joey is okay


Yeah I read it too! You handled it very well!  I'm certainly not against mixed breeds either, but I do like the fact that when you adopt a well bred, pure breed dog you can know a bit more what to expect from their temperaments. And being a first time dog owner I was grateful to know that I was getting a sociable, friendly family dog! 



kkudi said:


> HAPPY FIVE MONTH BIRTHDAY ALFIE!!!!!  woooooooooo
> 
> 
> it's raining here  we were so looking forward to going out today and it doesn't seem it will stop raining


THANKYOOOOOOO!  

Yeah it's raining here too, we just took Alfie for a walk in the woods and we all got soaked and Alfie is muddy and wet, but very happy!  I think that since having Alfie I have definately got less bothered by mud and wet dogs and rain - I'm so used to it! hehe I uess I can forget the dream of having a clean and tidy house.....but it's worth it to have such a great companion!


----------



## Jamm

Thanks guys, Joeys all better now! haha and YAY HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALFIE !!!!! 


anyone else noticing red rockets almost daily now?


----------



## iansgran

I have only seen the red rocket once, so no to that question, but I was just thinking how much I love this age and size. Wish I could stop time.


----------



## kkudi

Red rockets for Eric daily too Jammm!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Yup - red rocket everyday, multiple times!!!!! I only get embarrased if someone else is here, like a friend, who doesn't have a dog and probably thinks I have an out of control sexual fiend for a dog!!!!!!! They sort of look with horror and dont say anything!!!!


----------



## iansgran

Does anyone know why the red rockets? Does it mean they are getting closer to sexual maturity?


----------



## Jamm

Ohh man, i wonder if they are starting their sexual maturity or whatever. Comming on 6 months and all.


----------



## jackie_hubert

The red rocket hasn't made a daily appearance since Cosmo was about 4 months. Then it was really bad but now it's only every few days. At odd moments but usually when he's excited.

I'm guessing the body is learning to respond.


----------



## kkudi

excitement i'd say, loving to be outside, enjoying every single minute of it.


----------



## Jamm

Just took this one of Joey and I. He was bein super cuddley


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aww Jamm, cute pics! You should get it put on a canvas and hang it somewhere cool!!! 

I'm turning into SUCH a 'dog person' hehe! I dont want to go anywhere without Alfie and I want to take loads of pics of him and frame them! Also, something really cute is happening - hes now too big to sleep across the bottom of my bed so he has started to sleep lengthways next to me! It's sooooo cute! I have my arm out and he sort of snuggles up in my arm!!!! ahhh I LOVE my boy! When I look bk at his puppy pics from 8 weeks it makes me really broody for another pup lol - is it possible to be broody about getting another pup??????


----------



## Jamm

I dont know what broody means (hehe) But if it means reallly wanting another pup already, COUNT ME IN TOO!! I dont know why but ive been super obsessed with chiuaua's lately! And i love the idea of a little dog with a BIG name. oh no!


----------



## kkudi

what do you guys do when it's raining? do you take em out anyway?


----------



## KaMu

KKudi...most times we go out anyway when there's a pause in the rain. Roxy could care less what the weather is  I wont say I go every time if its raining, but most. She gets that sad face if I don't, like ..."hey, you know what time it is, lets get a move on!" 

The up and coming winter weather has me a little worried. I've heard this will be another awful winter with many storms, just like last year. I can cope with snow but not the ice.


----------



## iansgran

Well in the rain to potty, but not long walks, but then we have had the driest summer in ages, so not much to worry about so far, but winter is coming. 
The last few days the chewing on sticks and junk outside is driving me nuts. I don't want him eating stuff like that but every time we go out he finds something, which makes it tough to get all his energy out. I am sure it is the teething stuff and I haven't found anything he really likes to chew which is completely healthy. He likes rawhides and bully sticks etc but they worry me so I use them only once in a while, and bones and antlers nylabones etc just don't tempt him for long.


----------



## KaMu

Iansgran.......even raw marrow bones he wont chew for long?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> I dont know what broody means (hehe) But if it means reallly wanting another pup already, COUNT ME IN TOO!! I dont know why but ive been super obsessed with chiuaua's lately! And i love the idea of a little dog with a BIG name. oh no!


Hehe, Jamm I cant believe you!!!!! A CHIUAUA.....whhhhhaaaaaaatttt! :no::uhoh::doh: When you got Joey you pledged alliance to Goldens lol........are you a traitor????  lol

Yeah broody means you want another baby, or in this case - a puppy!!! (I must be crazy!) 




kkudi said:


> what do you guys do when it's raining? do you take em out anyway?


yup, rain or shine Alfie gets a walk! If we didnt he would go CRAZY with energy and have loads of zoomies and then start biting me again!!!!!!! :doh:


----------



## GoldenJona

I think Jona has some kind of allergy or skin problem because he will not stop licking himself and itching and biting himself. It's getting annoying, he has scabs on his back and now under his belly by his rocket. I have his 6 month check up this Saturday so we'll see what they say. I have the dog with eye problems, weight problems, stomach problems, and now skin problems.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

GoldenJona said:


> I think Jona has some kind of allergy or skin problem because he will not stop licking himself and itching and biting himself. It's getting annoying, he has scabs on his back and now under his belly by his rocket. I have his 6 month check up this Saturday so we'll see what they say. I have the dog with eye problems, weight problems, stomach problems, and now skin problems.


Aww no! Alfie has little spots on his groin area - they went away when he was on antibiotics for kennel cough and thencame back! ???? He also itches quite a lot too! If you have ti dog with health problems - I have the dog with behavioural problems.......


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Alfie's Girl said:


> Aww no! Alfie has little spots on his groin area - they went away when he was on antibiotics for kennel cough and thencame back! ???? He also itches quite a lot too! If you have ti dog with health problems - I have the dog with behavioural problems.......


 Lol..... i think I can join you with the behavioural problems!!! She is such a sweet girl, but she is craaaaaaaazy!!!! Just curious, what does Alfie do? 

IansGran.... Maya is the same way with being outside and eating things.... she eats it ALL!!! When she was a wee pup she would just lay there and eat grass, if I am weeding the garden, she would steal the weeds, she has pretty much ripped half my spirea bush apart... pinecones, garbage, rocks, mulch.... you name it!!! Walking is a pain unless we keep her super super close... one of us is always saying "she's got something in her mouth again!!!" And we have to stop, pry her open and dump out the offending "nibble" she's chosen to pick up along the way!!!

Someone suggested buying a whole cow's femur from the butcher and throwing that out in the yard, as it will distract her from everything else? I am not convinced though.... she is such a scavenger :doh:


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> Lol..... i think I can join you with the behavioural problems!!! She is such a sweet girl, but she is craaaaaaaazy!!!! Just curious, what does Alfie do?
> 
> IansGran.... Maya is the same way with being outside and eating things.... she eats it ALL!!! When she was a wee pup she would just lay there and eat grass, if I am weeding the garden, she would steal the weeds, she has pretty much ripped half my spirea bush apart... pinecones, garbage, rocks, mulch.... you name it!!! Walking is a pain unless we keep her super super close... one of us is always saying "she's got something in her mouth again!!!" And we have to stop, pry her open and dump out the offending "nibble" she's chosen to pick up along the way!!!
> 
> Someone suggested buying a whole cow's femur from the butcher and throwing that out in the yard, as it will distract her from everything else? I am not convinced though.... she is such a scavenger :doh:


Ah pretty much what you described above!!!! I posted a thread -I think my pup had ADHD just now - that describes what he's like at puppy class!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

My girl is a barker too.... sometimes she is trying to tell us something, other times, I just think she wants to hear her own voice **sigh** Can't wait to start proper training class and maybe we can solve some of these issues.... (she is also a furniture jumper and we are getting to our wits end trying to keep her off!!!)


----------



## iansgran

I haven't tried the raw marrow bones since they are so hard to find at regular supermarkets. I know what they are because I love them for soup. I guess I will just have to find a real butcher and ask. He will chew on the bones with peanut butter inside but that is mostly licking and I don't want to give him too much PB. Today I bought some dried milk which I am going to mix with the PB and stuff in the bone so see if that works--less fat and calories. And I will try to find a raw bone. 
Sorry, Edwin, about Jona's additional problems. I know you love him and take great care of him. Luck for him he got you. I do think some of the stuff he will out grow and if it is allergies now with the skin there are things they can do--meds and shots.


----------



## jackie_hubert

I feel bad that Cosmo's been getting less attention lately since our cat is very very sick (http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/85435-positive-thoughts-oscar.html). Gonna take him out for a few little walks throughout the day so I don't leave the cat alone for too long at a time. He's a little bit out-of-sorts right now because he knows there's something wrong with Oscar. Thankfully Cosmo just gets mostly sleepy when I don't pay attention to him. Then when I do take him out he's totally crazy!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Pawsitive thoughts coming yur way....


----------



## Jamm

I just got back from the vet to weigh Joey and he is 42lbs at 5 1/2 months old!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Good healthy boy!!! I was shocked last week when I took Maya to get fixed (so... at 5 months and 3 days old).... they charge by weight brackets.... 10-20kg is one price 21-40kg is more $$$. Miss Maya weighed 20.8kg!!!!! (almost 46lbs!!!). The girls just laughed and charged me the lower price. None of us thought she weighed that much, she's so lean!!!


----------



## iansgran

Jackie, sorry about the kitty, but animals do seem to sense things and act accordingly so I am sure he understands.


----------



## KaMu

*Raw Bones*

IansGran

I actually buy them a my pet store, they are by a Co. named Primal, and the reason I do is because the Co. says no antibiotics or hormones, they come frozen and that is how I feed them to her, frozen. Its her #1 favorite, #2 is bully sticks (but she is starting to eat them waay to fast and the large ones arnt cheap!) #3 is my hair brush, and than all her toys that Ive bought, that basically just sit there


----------



## jackie_hubert

Weighed Cosmo yesterday and he's 52lbs. He's one of the older boys here so I guess that's to be expected. 

Also, yay, we finally have good solid poop! First time since he was born I think. He's been on Orijen the whole time. First the fish, then the Adult formula, then the fish again. Didn't do so well on the Adult formula but now great on the fish. We're going to give him some cooked chicken in a week or so to see if he's allergic now that we have a control.


----------



## iansgran

KaMu said:


> IansGran
> 
> I actually buy them a my pet store, they are by a Co. named Primal, and the reason I do is because the Co. says no antibiotics or hormones, they come frozen and that is how I feed them to her, frozen. Its her #1 favorite, #2 is bully sticks (but she is starting to eat them waay to fast and the large ones arnt cheap!) #3 is my hair brush, and than all her toys that Ive bought, that basically just sit there


Never thought to try the pet store but will make the rounds tomorrow--we have Petco, Petsmart and Pet supplies plus close enough.


----------



## KaMu

Im not sure if they carry them or not........ There is only one pet shop in our area that carries the better foods and such. Ive been going there forever. In the back of the store they have about 5 freezers filled with frozen dog foods and bones. Every other week I stop in there for bones. Its about a 30 min drive but I pass there when I go to babysit my Grandson.
I am pretty sure you can buy them on line. But the butcher is going to be cheaper! Just freeze them first. I even take a little of the marrow out of each end if it has a really wide opening.
Anyway you can plan of having some ME time when you do find the bones for him


----------



## Jamm

I buy my raw marrows from the butcher, conveniently a 2 minute walk from my house. They come in packs of 4 mid size ones for $3!! haha. We sell cooked/roasted marrows at pet stores around here, but Joey and I prefer the raw marrows.


----------



## iansgran

From the Primal webpage I found a place in Indy that supposedly sells them I will give a call, and there is an old fashioned meat store in my neighborhood I could try them. I just don't usually go there because it is expensive. I am sure none will be Jamm's bargin, though.


----------



## newgolden

I am going to start giving Sawyer raw bones I think. He's been pretty disinterested in all his usual chew treats. I can't stand the smell of some of the crap so won't bring it in the house. Other things are just so unhealthy. I have a local meat shop where I can get them or the local independent dog supply store.

We made it over 5 months without Sawyer chewing anything of our belongings and ruining them. He's very good about leaving things he's not supposed to have and very docile when we take something from him. Tonight, though, no one noticed as he ripped away at my husband's BlackBerry case!! Not a high value item (although this one was $65 when he bought it), nevertheless it was a first for us. I was very forgiving as it was his first offense but hubs was pissed 

EDITED: I guess it hasn't been 5 months with US...geez can it really be that he has only been at our home for 3 months?? Seems like it's been much longer than that!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> I just got back from the vet to weigh Joey and he is 42lbs at 5 1/2 months old!


Uh oh! Alfie was 41lb 2 weeks ago...... He's probably nearer 50lb now!!!



Maya's_Mom said:


> Good healthy boy!!! I was shocked last week when I took Maya to get fixed (so... at 5 months and 3 days old).... they charge by weight brackets.... 10-20kg is one price 21-40kg is more $$$. Miss Maya weighed 20.8kg!!!!! (almost 46lbs!!!). The girls just laughed and charged me the lower price. None of us thought she weighed that much, she's so lean!!!


Hehe I know what you mean - Alfie looks quite lean, it's deceptive how heavy he is until you try and lift him up!



jackie_hubert said:


> Weighed Cosmo yesterday and he's 52lbs. He's one of the older boys here so I guess that's to be expected.
> 
> Also, yay, we finally have good solid poop! First time since he was born I think. He's been on Orijen the whole time. First the fish, then the Adult formula, then the fish again. Didn't do so well on the Adult formula but now great on the fish. We're going to give him some cooked chicken in a week or so to see if he's allergic now that we have a control.


Alfie's had his fair share of poop issues so I know how your feeling - I'm thinking of changing him onto Orijen actually...


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Miss Maya is going back to the vet tomorrow morning.... she has a small lump, about the size of a very small egg, underneath her stitches. They said it's probably a seroma (liquid filled pouch), but they want to check it out just in case it is something more serious. It's not bothering her at all, she is eating and acting normal, she lets me touch the lump, so it's not sore or bugging her.... My poor girlie girl....


----------



## Jamm

Maya's_Mom said:


> Miss Maya is going back to the vet tomorrow morning.... she has a small lump, about the size of a very small egg, underneath her stitches. They said it's probably a seroma (liquid filled pouch), but they want to check it out just in case it is something more serious. It's not bothering her at all, she is eating and acting normal, she lets me touch the lump, so it's not sore or bugging her.... My poor girlie girl....


Oh no! your both in my thoughts! I hope it is nothing. Joey sends hugs nd kisses!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> Miss Maya is going back to the vet tomorrow morning.... she has a small lump, about the size of a very small egg, underneath her stitches. They said it's probably a seroma (liquid filled pouch), but they want to check it out just in case it is something more serious. It's not bothering her at all, she is eating and acting normal, she lets me touch the lump, so it's not sore or bugging her.... My poor girlie girl....


Aww no! Kisses and hugs from Alfie too....let us know how she gets on.



Jamm said:


> Oh no! your both in my thoughts! I hope it is nothing. Joey sends hugs nd kisses!


Btw I just 'liked' Joey on facebook - I'm Charlotte Dray - you'll recognise my profile pic!!!!!!!!  You've got some super cute pics on there of him!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Thanks Joey and Alfie  I am sure it's nothing serious... she is acting normal and we just went for our WORST walk ever!!! she pulled and pulled and acted like a crazy girl.... but it's windy today, and the leaves are starting to fall, so she felt the need to go after EVERY SINGLE ONE of them... my arm is shaking from trying to keep control!! I almost cried. Obedience class, 47 days and counting...


----------



## iansgran

I'm sure Maya's lump is nothing but glad the vet wants to take a look. 
I found marrow bones by asking the butcher at Kroger--he cut them smaller than I wanted, next time I will be more specific. But they are in the freezer and I will try them with Jaro, just watching because they are only about 1 in long. It will probably just make it easier for him to get all the marrow. I also mixed some peanut butter with equal amounts of non fat dry milk to stuff in one of the other bones that came stuffed with PB but he had eaten it all out. Put it in the freezer and game it to Jaro who loved it just as much as when I bought it. Will see if he has any tummy reactions, so far none and been 20 hours or so. Figured less fat and more healthy than plain PB. Jaro is not fat, but want to keep him that way.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Ian'sgran said:


> I'm sure Maya's lump is nothing but glad the vet wants to take a look.
> I found marrow bones by asking the butcher at Kroger--he cut them smaller than I wanted, next time I will be more specific. But they are in the freezer and I will try them with Jaro, just watching because they are only about 1 in long. It will probably just make it easier for him to get all the marrow. I also mixed some peanut butter with equal amounts of non fat dry milk to stuff in one of the other bones that came stuffed with PB but he had eaten it all out. Put it in the freezer and game it to Jaro who loved it just as much as when I bought it. Will see if he has any tummy reactions, so far none and been 20 hours or so. Figured less fat and more healthy than plain PB. Jaro is not fat, but want to keep him that way.


I might have to try asking at our local grocery store... I bet Maya would LOVE a raw marrow bone...


----------



## KaMu

IanGran next time get BIG ones, and watch him carefully if they are that small, these pups can act like they cant chew them fast enough, and if you go to take it from him (most dogs dont want you anywhere near their new found treasure), you dont want him to take a big gulp, and than head to the ER Vet because he tried to keep you from getting it! Roxy did that at first but she is better now. You said they are only 1 inch long? Too small


----------



## iansgran

OK, guess i will make soup with the ones I have and try for bigger ones for Jaro. So far he has never been food aggressive but you never know.


----------



## Jamm

Has anyone else tried/started to brush their pups teeth? Now that most of our guys and girls have their adult teeth and all.. We recently switched vets and Joey and I went in this past week to introduce ourselves and weigh him, they suggested we start right now to do that stuff so their is never an issue. We did a brushing and it went.... generally well! lol I was also recommended to Greenies. A denta treat, so i just gave Joey one and he seemed to really like it, nawing at it and took him about 10mins to actually finish the thing. Were going to try to brush the teeth 3 times a week... lets see how long that lasts! lol


----------



## iansgran

I have the tooth brushes and paste but you have nudged me to begin using then, maybe later today when he is more calm--rainy day and puppy excitement seem to go together. Used to do it with Subiaco who loved the tooth paste and it was only a challenge to stop him from trying to lick while I brushed. I will be interested to hear if Joey has any tummy reactions to the greenies. I know some folks don't like them.


----------



## Jamm

He seems to be doin fine with it for now! haha Hes chilling with a penutbutter filled frozen raw marrow.. haha then its naptime and im off to work so i hope nothin bad happens !


----------



## kkudi

I've bought all the equipment the other day for Eric's teeth and I will be aiming to follow the instructions which they recommend every 3 days (i.e 3 times a week) for maintenance! 

I bought the Oral Care Spray and Oral Care Gel from PetzLife Oral Care - Natural Pet Products, Dog Dental Care - PetzLife
and to go along i got the Triple Pet Toothbrush.

I've read so many positive things about these products. He's not particularly fond of the spray but we're working on that. 

AND THE HIGHLIGHT OF OUR WEEKEND: ERIC PROPERLY SWAM TODAY OR THE FIRST TIME!      

I will post a video when I get it onto my laptop, it's on my phone still. xx


----------



## iansgran

I envy you all who have a place for your pups to swim--here in landlocked Indiana they are few and far between. Well, there is a river with rip tides, probably not a good idea, there is a reservoir but it is closed now and I don't know if they let dogs in. There is a dog park way to @#$% and gone but I haven't tried that.


----------



## kkudi

So me, Eric and a couple of friends went to a park today and there was a woman, originally from L.A, with her two dogs, one of them being a female 12 yo Golden, Shadow. So this woman got really excited that we had a golden puppy and she started asking lots of questions. 

One of them was whether Eric had started retrieving in the water. We said that he wasn't very keen on getting in the water yet and she said to us " oh let's do it together with Shadow"

So Shadow started retrieving her tennis ball and Eric would just about put his feet on the water. He was so not keen on getting in that he started barking at Shadow. 

Then all of a sudden, there was a change, maybe he showed courage &U boldness. He started going but not full body yet.... whatever it is Shadow helped him understand that it's really okay to go deeper... We stayed there a for a long time until we parted ways. Either way, we were happy that he went as far as he did....then we continued with our and found another pond and thought that we should give it a go with the one thing that he loves: Sticks.

I'm attaching a couple of youtube videos, the rest is history ;-)


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Jamm said:


> Has anyone else tried/started to brush their pups teeth? Now that most of our guys and girls have their adult teeth and all.. We recently switched vets and Joey and I went in this past week to introduce ourselves and weigh him, they suggested we start right now to do that stuff so their is never an issue. We did a brushing and it went.... generally well! lol I was also recommended to Greenies. A denta treat, so i just gave Joey one and he seemed to really like it, nawing at it and took him about 10mins to actually finish the thing. Were going to try to brush the teeth 3 times a week... lets see how long that lasts! lol


Ummm... yeah, we have peanut butter toothpaste and a finger brush, but Maya just licks licks licks when i am trying to brush her teeth!! It's pretty cute. Lots of greenies and denta stix and such...

Maya went to the vet today and is doing fine. it's a liquid filled pouch, caused by too much activity after her surgery (oh suprise). He drained quite a bit off, and gave her some antibiotics... said that it would likely come back again  but will eventually just re-absorb into her body *sigh*


----------



## jackie_hubert

We've been brushing Cosmo's teeth since he was 11 weeks. It's one of his favourite activities. We use the PB flavour one. When I am brushing my own teeth he gets all excited and follows me around. I's so cute because he realizes what I'm doing. We started with the finger one but now use the brush. The vet gave us some dental chews too but apparently there is not scientific evidence that dental chews do anything at all for teeth. Maybe they make better ones now, and I like that they make ones that are all minty.

Yay for Eric finally swimming! A lesson I recently learned is to check Cosmo's ears after swimming (if he dunks his head under the water). They can get nasty if I forget. Think that might be from dirty or salty water.


----------



## GoldenJona

Took Jona today for his 6 month check up and heart worm test. He weighed in at 40 lbs. I swear I thought he weighed more but I guess I have a small guy. She took a look at his scabs and asked her about his itching. She gave me a special shampoo and told me to bathe him 3 times a week for the first week and twice a week after that. We'll see how it goes.

We're in our 4th week of our obedience and he is doing pretty well. Heels very good on walks and sits on command on walks. His stays are very good, he did a down stay for 7 minutes today in class with dogs right next to him.

I have never brushed his teeth, I'm sure I should probably start soon. 

We're actually still in the transition from Hills I/D to California Natural. We have been transitioning for over a month now and we're only about half way through. His poops have stayed firm the whole time so I hope that's a good sign.

He turns 6 months in 4 days so I'll try to get some updated pics sometime this week, although he really hasn't changed much in size


----------



## crh131

GoldenJona said:


> Took Jona today for his 6 month check up and heart worm test. He weighed in at 40 lbs. I swear I thought he weighed more but I guess I have a small guy. She took a look at his scabs and asked her about his itching. She gave me a special shampoo and told me to bathe him 3 times a week for the first week and twice a week after that. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> We're in our 4th week of our obedience and he is doing pretty well. Heels very good on walks and sits on command on walks. His stays are very good, he did a down stay for 7 minutes today in class with dogs right next to him.
> 
> I have never brushed his teeth, I'm sure I should probably start soon.
> 
> We're actually still in the transition from Hills I/D to California Natural. We have been transitioning for over a month now and we're only about half way through. His poops have stayed firm the whole time so I hope that's a good sign.
> 
> He turns 6 months in 4 days so I'll try to get some updated pics sometime this week, although he really hasn't changed much in size


wow! a 7 min stay??
good for him! (and you!)..how did you do it? He is just a little older then vincent and poor V loses his "stay" in less then 45 seconds..


----------



## iansgran

Edwin, I am so impressed to with the 7 min stay. Great for you. Jaro maybe 1 min but that is pretty good since his food is just across the room and he gets it when I release. Jaro is only 40 lbs, too. Not as tall as Jona, though. Glad the poop is getting better. I have been using yogurt and pumpkin in kongs and now Jaro's poops are very firm, but we never have really had a problem with diarrhea just that when he was younger they were softer, less easy to pick up. And my breeder said slow grown is better for joints, so that may be good in the long run. I have some great photos now, just need one of my kids to help me get them onto the computer and then onto this forum. 
Did you all know Monday, Oct 4 is the feast of St Francis, patron saint of animals. Sounds like a good reason to have a dog party to me.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> So me, Eric and a couple of friends went to a park today and there was a woman, originally from L.A, with her two dogs, one of them being a female 12 yo Golden, Shadow. So this woman got really excited that we had a golden puppy and she started asking lots of questions.
> 
> One of them was whether Eric had started retrieving in the water. We said that he wasn't very keen on getting in the water yet and she said to us " oh let's do it together with Shadow"
> 
> So Shadow started retrieving her tennis ball and Eric would just about put his feet on the water. He was so not keen on getting in that he started barking at Shadow.
> 
> Then all of a sudden, there was a change, maybe he showed courage &U boldness. He started going but not full body yet.... whatever it is Shadow helped him understand that it's really okay to go deeper... We stayed there a for a long time until we parted ways. Either way, we were happy that he went as far as he did....then we continued with our and found another pond and thought that we should give it a go with the one thing that he loves: Sticks.
> 
> I'm attaching a couple of youtube videos, the rest is history ;-)


 
Wooohooooooo! Hehe I had the volume turned high on my laptop and all of a sudden I hear 'GO GET IT ERIC' so loud it made me jump!!!!!  I'm glad you do the high pitched over excited voices too!!!! 

Okay...now I'm DETERMINED to get Alfie swimming..........




GoldenJona said:


> Took Jona today for his 6 month check up and heart worm test. He weighed in at 40 lbs. I swear I thought he weighed more but I guess I have a small guy. She took a look at his scabs and asked her about his itching. She gave me a special shampoo and told me to bathe him 3 times a week for the first week and twice a week after that. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> We're in our 4th week of our obedience and he is doing pretty well. Heels very good on walks and sits on command on walks. His stays are very good, he did a down stay for 7 minutes today in class with dogs right next to him.
> 
> I have never brushed his teeth, I'm sure I should probably start soon.
> 
> We're actually still in the transition from Hills I/D to California Natural. We have been transitioning for over a month now and we're only about half way through. His poops have stayed firm the whole time so I hope that's a good sign.
> 
> He turns 6 months in 4 days so I'll try to get some updated pics sometime this week, although he really hasn't changed much in size


Whoa Jona is really coming along! A 7 MINUTE STAY IN CLASS.....I'm in shock! Alfie cant do 7 seconds in class!
I don't envy you bathing Jona 3 times a week - once a week is all I can handle with Alfie lol...



All this talk of teeth brushing - I've never brushed Alfies. My breeder has never brushed any of her dogs teeth and they have prefect teeth, she said that gnawing on a good bone sort of cleans the teeth! My vet has been onto me to clean them and I have the stuff so maybe I'll do it every now and then to keep them happy!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

This was Alfie yesterday with my nephew. He's getting biiiigggg!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Wow, a 7 minute stay!! I am envious!!!! Maya doesn't stay... at all  But we haven't done obedience yet....

LOVE the swimming videos!!!!

And look at Alfie!! Such a big boy!!! He has the same sort of colouring as Maya!! She is much smaller though, but I have to keep reminding myself...she's female! She's going to be smaller!! 

So we block Maya in the kitchen when we are gone to work and such. We have given her a bit more space, which includes some carpet, as the cold weather is approaching, and she has done fine. Well, yesterday my boyfriend was the last one to leave the house. I got home from work, looked up the stairs.... no Maya. I took off my shoes, closed the door, No Maya (now, I was thinking this is odd... she is usually acting like a nutbar at the gate by now...). Put my shoes away.... No Maya. Come up the stairs, calling her name... nope, no Maya. Now I'm worried. I get to the gate as quick as I can so that i can see in the kitchen and...... he had forgotten to close our bedroom door, and she was passed out cold on our bed!!!! Lazy bum didn't even get up to greet me!! (really, why would she??)


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aww Maya's Mom she looks pretty big to me!!! She's absolutely beautiful! 

I have some very good news......Alfie SWAM! About an hour ago at a lake in some woods - I gave him a nudge in (mean of me!) and he swam about 2 feet then got out - but hey...he SWAM!!!! I'm not sure he exactly enjoyed it, but hopefully with a little more encouragement I can get him jumping in by himself!!!!!!!! But, it proves he CAN swim!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Aw thanks  I love her eyes...

Congrats Alfie on your first swim!! (high-fives from Maya) 

I have to 'nudge' Maya into the water too... my in-laws allowed her into their pool this summer, so I just lifted her in and once she's in she swims all over the place (she knows where the stairs are to get out when she's ready). I hope one day she will jump in on her own...? But when we are all in the pool she goes nutso on the edge wanting in.....

oh boy.... zoomie time... she just came in from the rain.... lovely, she zoomied on my couch.....


----------



## GoldenJona

Alfie's Girl said:


> Whoa Jona is really coming along! A 7 MINUTE STAY IN CLASS.....I'm in shock! Alfie cant do 7 seconds in class!
> I don't envy you bathing Jona 3 times a week - once a week is all I can handle with Alfie lol...
> 
> Oh trust me, this is not going to be easy. The bathing isn't too bad, but the drying is what he cant stand; plus it takes forever to get him dry!
> 
> Congrats to you and Eric for swimming. Just keep pushing to go in and throw things in once he's already swimming and after a while he'll just go in on his own like Jona. Sometimes he'll go in when you dont want him to go in, like right after you bathed him!:doh:


----------



## kkudi

To Maya's mom: I know exactly how it feels not being able to find Maya! I couldn't find Eric once when I got back from work! He was sleeping very heavily that even when I finally found him he didn't even feel me! Normally he goes nuts when we're back home - no matter how long we're gone for!.

YAY for Alfie! Eric made me so proud yesterday! I can't wait for the next time! I wanted to take him today but I bathed him after the swim so that was a no no.

To Edwin: Well done to Jona for staying still for 7 mins! That's a major achievement!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Yikes Edwin...your post was #666...........


----------



## kkudi

April puppies - possibly one of the biggest threads on the forum ;-)


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Yeah! I love this thread!  APRIL PUPS ARE THE BEST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jamm

I concure!!!!!! lol Joey is our pet valu's mascott! yay!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Lol.. what? Really?? Pet Valu mascot?


----------



## Jamm

Yep my store mascott! He gets to be the parade and everything


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Whoa JOEY'S FAMOUS!!! 

I have a question for y'all: What made you choose your pups name? 
I really don't know why I chose 'Alfie' - it sounds weird but it just felt right! I went through lots of names but that was the only one that I just sorta knew it was right for him - and it definately is!


----------



## kkudi

We were between a few names, like Alex, Sam and Eric. 

In the end it felt that Eric was the right choice!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro prounounced Yaro means springtime in Czech. Jaro's mother is Summer and his Kennel is 4 Seasons. His official name is Four Seasons puts a spring in my step. My husband learned Czech in the army many years ago and was a kind of spy.


----------



## Jamm

We needed a "J" name because everyone in my family's name starts with a J. We also knew it had to be a DOUBLE J name like my cat Jesse James. At first when i was at res i was thinking of a cooolish name, and i was really liking Jager (like jager miester the drink) I loved it cuz its a J name without the J sound. Then i was also thinking about Jersey, Jaxson, Jax, Jetson, and of course Joey. Eventually it was narrowed down to Joey and Jager and Joey beat it! If you even look at the first threads ive started, theres posts where im talking about 'Jager" haha. We all fell in love with "Joey" and then Joey and "jax" sound so good together. So Joey Jax he is


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sgran said:


> Jaro prounounced Yaro means springtime in Czech. Jaro's mother is Summer and his Kennel is 4 Seasons. His official name is Four Seasons puts a spring in my step. My husband learned Czech in the army many years ago and was a kind of spy.


That's cool! And as for you husband being a sorta spy - thats VERY cool! 



kkudi said:


> We were between a few names, like Alex, Sam and Eric.
> 
> In the end it felt that Eric was the right choice!


Ahh same as me then! Does Eric have a Kennel Club registered name?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> We needed a "J" name because everyone in my family's name starts with a J. We also knew it had to be a DOUBLE J name like my cat Jesse James. At first when i was at res i was thinking of a cooolish name, and i was really liking Jager (like jager miester the drink) I loved it cuz its a J name without the J sound. Then i was also thinking about Jersey, Jaxson, Jax, Jetson, and of course Joey. Eventually it was narrowed down to Joey and Jager and Joey beat it! If you even look at the first threads ive started, theres posts where im talking about 'Jager" haha. We all fell in love with "Joey" and then Joey and "jax" sound so good together. So Joey Jax he is


we must have posted at the same time! Yeah, I like Joey best! What's Joey's registered name?


----------



## Jamm

Joey doesn't have a REG name yet, our breeder wants the pups spayed or neutered before registering them. Of course that will change if he gets into showing or obedience. But if he doesn't well be waiting till at least a year from now before we register him!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Joey doesn't have a REG name yet, our breeder wants the pups spayed or neutered before registering them. Of course that will change if he gets into showing or obedience. But if he doesn't well be waiting till at least a year from now before we register him!


Are you thinking of getting into showing/obedience? I am thinking about maybe showing Alfie. I have to visit our breeder so she can measure him up and tell me if he's suitable - I havent got a clue! He has a very good pedigree though and If he had the health clearances etc then I could stud him too! I dont know what I'll do yet - gotta find out if he's suitable first!


----------



## DianaM

Is Gracie the first to turn 6 months old? She was born 4/2. Who is next?


----------



## Jamm

Yea id like to get him into it, i just dont know how supportive my parents are going to me.. We start conformation classes tommorow after our obedience! They'll tell us right away if they think hes got it or not. 

im thinking of some reg names for him, tell me which ones u like the most!

1. Ambertru's Born 2B Wild (similar to his dads reg name... hard 2b humble is dad)
2. Ambertru's Beautiful day (cuz he shines every day!)
3. Ambertru's Tee En Tee Dynamite (AC/DC)
4. Ambertru's Humble Breeze (combination of his parents "hard 2b humble" and "wind in the willows"
5. Ambertru's Black Jax (like his name Mr. Joey Jax and cuz in his litter he was black collar)
6. Ambertru's TGood Fella ( the good fella... italian like us)
and lastt but not leastt
7. Ambertru's Back N Black (also AC/DC)

which do guys u like best?

HAPPPY HALF BIRTHDAY GRACIE!!!!!  
I think next might be Cosmo or Jona or Roxy.... not sure though!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Happy 6 month Birthday Gracie! arty: Not sure who's next - maybe Jona?

Hmm...I like Ambertru's TGood fella - it sounds like it matches Joey's personality! - he's a good little guy!  
If his measurements are good for Showing I'm sure he'll be fine - he sounds really obedient and like he has a laid back and easy going personality! - let us know how it goes!


----------



## DianaM

Oh yea.. I totally just did this lol. I went through the first couple pages and wrote down birthdays. Can you tell I'm bored on my lunch break?

April 
2 - Gracie 
6 - Vash, Cosmo, Jona 
14 - Roxy, Izzy 
15 - Jaro, Joey 
20 - Sawyer, Maya
21 - Cooper
22 - Eric 
25 - Vincent
26 - Alfie
27 - Chelsea
28 - Bradley

Looks like the next ones are Jona, Vash and Cosmo!


----------



## iansgran

Jamm, I like all the names. As to showing I just know it can get expensive because in order to get a championship you have to travel a lot--you get points depending on how they rank and how many others were shown--so it can take a while, and depending on where you live you might have to travel far and often. But if you just want to do if for fun, I'd say go for it. Obedience I believe is easier than conformation because you are being judged against a standard and not other dogs. If you wand a CD, companion dog I think it is not terrrible difficult and I also beleive they can be neutered and any age for the obedience titles.


----------



## KaMu

Jamm follow your heart dream. Don't give up on any dream you have! Just do it! Jamm, even if you have to start out slow, maybe not doing ALL the things you'd like to. Life is just to short. There will always be obstacles in our lives, just weave in and out of them  It's all a growing and learning experience. This way you won't look back 30 years from now and say "Oh I wish I would have...I should have."
Big congrats to Joey!!!! Hes a star!!!  But we knew that.
Oh, and I like the humble breeze name.


Alfies girl, Finally, you got him to swim, Loved the videos of Alfie and I love his pic, snoozing on the couch! 
And Roxys name was buttercup lol UNTIL I saw her grow into a Roxy. Roxy was and is a perfect fit for her name. Shes no buttercup 
Teeth brushing...not yet, Im better at giving her lots to chew on. Im not so sure in all honesty Id be able to keep up with several times a week brushing her teeth. Ill have to see if her teeth start to get tarter, if they do, than yes, Ill do weekly brushing 


Myasmom.....shes just beautiful  Sooo huggable. Im glad her spay went well and its OVER 
I thought I had heard greenies were not good, but that could just be for small toy breeds. It was several years ago that I had heard that though. Im not saying they are bad at all:no:. Ive just never used them.

More bad greenies (from CNN) Be careful! - Dog Health Forum


Edwin! 7 min stay! Thats great, allright Jona! Sounds like Jona is doing well with his training. I hope that that skin itching and scabbing stops with the shampooing <(Not sure thats a word, lol). I feel for ya with bathing him 3X a week though . I keep reading on here about thyroid problems and skin disorders in Goldens. I wonder if pups this young could have thyroid related problems? Who knows what the cause of Jona's skin irritation is though.... I guess it could be lots of things, its just so frustrating.
I wonder if some kind of fish oil would help... I dunno

IansGran, Funny you mention St Francis, Ever since I was a young teen I have said thousand's of prayers to him...each and every time through my life that I have seen any creature harmed in any way, I automatically say a silent prayer.

Roxy's BD is the 14th


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jammmmmmm I thought of another reg'd name for Joey - Ambertru's How you doin' or how YOU doin' as in the phrase made famous by Joey from friends who is also meant to be Italian!!!!!!!!! hehe I thought I'd suggest it to you  Oh and I 2nd what KaMu said about showing Joey - go for it! I'm kinda nervous about the whole showing thing and feel totally out of my depth - but ya gotta start somewhere, right!

KaMu - the videos are actually Eric's first swim (Kkludi)!  Alfie's first swin was the very next day though - which was quite cool!


----------



## iansgran

Well, I finally found a real butcher shop that had big marrow bones and Jaro is chewing away as I write. How long should I let him have it? and when I take it away should I put it back in the freezer? The butcher told me not to give him more than one a week because there was a long of protein in it and he is a puppy and not a really active dog.


----------



## KaMu

"KaMu - the videos are actually Eric's first swim (Kkludi)! Alfie's first swin was the very next day though - which was quite cool! "

:doh:I knew that.

Ians Gran, I saw your thread about raw marrow bones and I never really knew their was a set amount of time to let them chew. So I will be more aware of this......always learning.......


----------



## iansgran

I will give this photo thing a try--Jaro last weekend


----------



## KaMu

OMG IansGran...Jaro is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So sweet looking  awwwee


----------



## jackie_hubert

Hello handsome Jaro!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

wow, so this is what happens when you miss a day on April Puppies 

First of all, Happy 6 Months Gracie!!!

Jamm... where abouts in Ottawa are you? I am a fellow Ontario-an, and have family up that way... Is Joey Jax going to be in the flyers or anything? The parade, that is awesome... soooo much fun!!

As for the name thing...Originally I wanted a male, and his name was going to be Jackson. But I got a female when we fell in love with Maya. Her name has so many origins.... most of all, she was a 30th birthday gift to me, and my birthday is is May. Second, I used to work on cruise ships and have a deep love of the ocean, and Maya is a derivative of the Hebrew word for water. Thirdly.... lol... it was a name that my boyfriend and I agreed on 

And can I say that I took a double-take when I saw the picture of Jaro?!?! He looks just like my Maya!!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sgran, LOVE the photo of Jaro! - he looks real thoughtful there!

Maya's Mom, lol, yesterday was pretty active on here! (maybe it was raining all over the world yesterday???) Maya is a really beautiful name and it really suits her!


----------



## Jamm

Maya's_Mom said:


> Jamm... where abouts in Ottawa are you? I am a fellow Ontario-an, and have family up that way... Is Joey Jax going to be in the flyers or anything? The parade, that is awesome... soooo much fun!!


Were in Carleton Place.. its about 20min drive from Kanata in the west end. 

Well Joey and I are both sick and were up all night together. in the cold. He had the runs... im thinking from the raw marrow yesturday but it doesnt make sense cuz he has had 4 before... And i have a fever. My mom also thinks whenever Joey is sick and im sick is the best time to start freaking for no reason. Such a sh*tty start to my day already.. Sorry just needed to vent a bit. Oh and he just threw up.. awsome.


----------



## iansgran

Yes, I do think Jaro looks like Maya and Findley and some of the others are all similar. It amazes me. Jamm, sorry you two don't feel well today--could be the bones because raw can have bacteria--or just a bug from someplace else. Or sympathy sick. It is cold here this morning, would be a good day to stay in with soup.


----------



## Jamm

Well i just had to drop Joey off at the vet and leave him  Their doing tests but his vomitting and diarhea were constant like every 10 mins or so and their was starting to have blood in it. Im so worried, my poor boy just looked at me like 'omg mom i hurt ' broke my heart</3


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Well i just had to drop Joey off at the vet and leave him  Their doing tests but his vomitting and diarhea were constant like every 10 mins or so and their was starting to have blood in it. Im so worried, my poor boy just looked at me like 'omg mom i hurt ' broke my heart</3


Oh no!  I saw on fb what happened. I know what its like to worry about your boy - there have been a couple of times where I've felt that sicky feeling in the pit of my stomach. I could hardly eat as I was worrying about him so much. pls keep us updated on Joey. And get well yourself too....{{{big hugs to you both}}}


----------



## Jamm

The vet just called and there going to do xrays on his tummy now and some bloodwork and give him anti biodics, they said hes pretty lethargic in his kennel. The vets going into a spay surgery now while the techs do the xrays but she said she'll call me asap. very worried mommy over here


----------



## Alfie's Girl

we're all her for you Jamm n' Joey! I've just gotta pop out to walk Alfie whilst theres a break in the rain - bk soon!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Oooohh...  Sorry to hear Joey's not well... keep us updated... Maya sends big hugs.... And you take care of yourself too. All this rain can't do any good for anyone, it's so yucky and cold and damp....

My aunt lived in Kanata for many years, she works for the Sens organization... she just recently moved to Perth... and I have cousins up that way as well!! Ottawa is a great area...


----------



## Jamm

Maya's_Mom said:


> Oooohh...  Sorry to hear Joey's not well... keep us updated... Maya sends big hugs.... And you take care of yourself too. All this rain can't do any good for anyone, it's so yucky and cold and damp....
> 
> My aunt lived in Kanata for many years, she works for the Sens organization... she just recently moved to Perth... and I have cousins up that way as well!! Ottawa is a great area...


Ohh so then you must know CP, Its one of the 3 small towns in a 30km radious triangle of eachother, Perth, Cp, and smiths falls! lol Perths the smallest i believe.. But their all small! You and Maya should come visit your cuzins


----------



## KaMu

Im off work today so added a few extra prayers for Joey! My gosh what happen to the poor little guy! 
Ill be waiting for updates Jamm


----------



## Jamm

No more news yet, last time i spoke to the vet they were taking an xray of his tummy and were going to see if surgery is needed. He'll be on meds for sure. I just want my fluff butt back home and well<3


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Oh, definitely know Carleton Place  Haven't been up there in a loooong time! My aunt has a retriever named Cooper, but he's an old boy and not doing so well... poor guy. And my cousin's have one named Emmett... We will have a make a trip up and let the puppies run around!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

I'm back! Waiting for news on Joey Fluff Butt


----------



## Maya's_Mom

I've got to go to work now... i will be thinking of Joey!!! I am going to try and check for updates if the office isn't too hectic!!

How was your walk with Alfie?? I think tonight we are going to walk, rain or shine. We are supposed to keep Maya's belly dry, but she has soooo much energy built up!!


----------



## Jamm

Welll the vet just called and their doing another set of xrays but their iss somthing in his little belly. Their not sure what so im going at 130 to see them and talk to them and decide on if it can pass or if we have to open him up


----------



## KaMu

Will be waiting for further word from you Jamm.......


----------



## iansgran

So sorry, Jamm, you and Joey are in my thoughts and prayers. My grandson's kitty ate a little toy and had to have surgery to get it out. She was fine, but it was not a fun time at all.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Oh no! Poor little dude. I know what it's like to be in and out of the vet of late. No fun at all. Cosmo and I and the kitty are sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Oh no  I REALLY hope everything works out with as little distress to you and little Joey as possible. Keep us updated - we're all thinking of you and Joey.


----------



## Jamm

Well we just got back. Hes on like 4 differnt type of pill meds he had 3 xrays done and he has the special gastro food that he has to eat for 4 days. Basically he got into something and there is some sort of like wirey obstruction in his intestines. Its good AND bad, good because he already half passed it and they are confident he will on his own, and half bad because there is still that chance that he will need surgery. He still has diarhea but theres basically nothing. We have to fast him till 7 tongiht and then feed him just a little bit. Hes really.. down and just layin around not really doing anything. Poor boy, i hope everything passes normally  oh yea, and for all that we got a nice $500 bill. But thats nothing compared to my boys LIFE. Hes home now thank god and were just snuggling<3 Probably another sleepless night but i can deal with that.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

I'm SO relieved that they didnt open him up. That's a good sign! Give Joey lots and lots and lots of love! Yikes $500...Is Joey insured? Yea I dont expect you'll get much sleep tonight! I'll be thining of you if mr Alfie decides he wants a 2am potty break......


----------



## iansgran

Oh, good, at least so far. I needed some good news, the Golden, Rose, who was lost near me was hit by a car and died today. The owners had taken her to be breed to my Jaro's grandfather. I feel very bad about all that, but at least the news on Joey is hopeful. I know Jamm must feel pretty worried, so take care of yourself, sweetheart, and try not to worry too much. They are just at the stage where everything goes into their mouths and you can't stop it--I try but every time I turn around Jaro has something else. And they can be so quick and sneeky.


----------



## KaMu

Good glad hes home and hope everything comes out as planned  Iansgrans right they are so sneaky and quick to grab things. If Roxy isnt at my feet I go searching because quiet is never good if Roxy is awake! Im sure this situation with Joey could happen to anyone of us....
Take care of yourself and just snuggle.
Like this :wavey:









IanGran...I was a little tearful at hearing of Roses passing. Im still very sad about the whole situation. The owners tried their very best and you could just tell their hearts were aching. I can only imagine the heartache now


----------



## Alfie's Girl

check out my signiture (mannn it's sparkly now!) - as a show of support for Jamm n Joey!


----------



## kkudi

Im so sorry to hear about Joey. me and eric are praying for the little cuddler to get well soon. 

we had a similar situation with Eric which cost us around £500 but he stayed in for two nights, no obstructions or x-rays though. He was on the drip and received medication for giardia, coccidia and worms, generally treatment for colitis.. It turned out that he had E-Coli which, frankly, everyone in this world has it in their stool. anyways.... symptoms were pretty similar to yours....constant vomitting, poo-ing was as if he was peeing... so yea i know where you're coming from!

fingers crossed he gets over it soon 

oh I know exactly what it means to have your baby taken away from you for a while....sucks!

Get well soon Joey!

and Jamm too of course - completely forgot that you're feeling unwell too!


----------



## KaMu

Alfies girl......Love the glitter. it reminds me of healing dust all over Joey


----------



## Jamm

Aww thanks guys! Your all so sweeet!! Joeys asleep again after trying to poop 4 times  I just hope he passes it and there is no surgery needed. Your all so awsome though, thank you<3!


----------



## Chelsea10

Wow, just got on and read about Joey! Chelsea and I hope he passes it quickly and easily. Chelsea apparently ate a paper towel this weekend because that came out in her poop yesterday (long and intact believe it or not)...we never would have known otherwise!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Awww... glad to hear Joey is doing okay so far! I tried to log in at work to write to you, but forgot my username to sign in :doh:

Poor boy.... it's so sad to see them down and out when they are normally so active.

Maya sends big Get Well licks to Joey.... 

And you take care too Jamm.... don't let this lousy weather make you even more sick!!!


----------



## newgolden

Jamm...glad to hear they think things will be fine with Joey and that he's back home with you. I'm sure he'll be back to normal in no time!!


----------



## iansgran

Jamm, keep us informed and know we are all thinking of you two.
Has anyone else noticed recently how adult the little ones look seems to be all of a sudden. The poses they take, the way they sleep or chew bones? I know they are really still babies but they seem to be growing up so fast.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

I totally agree.... they just look and act so big now!! Sadly, I guess they are not babies anymore... they are adolescents!


----------



## jackie_hubert

I love the fact that Cosmo now looks like adult. He's also filling out now. When I hug him (he gives great hugs BTW!) he feels just like an adult Golden. After all, he's now 53lbs! That's how big our guide dog was full grown! I'm looking forward to him getting even bigger and providing a great pillow for me when I'm watching TV.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maya's coat is starting to grow out a bit....slowly but surely (maybe now people will stop asking me if she is a lab!!!). Maya is becoming more of a snuggler, I think she just needs to learn that my lap might not be the best place, that beside me is a bit more comfortable (she sits on my lap and leans her body against mine... oof!!!)

So excited, just found out that I have Friday off of work... Maya and I can hang out aaaaallllll day!! And her stitches will finally be out, so we can go for a great long walk!!!!


----------



## Jamm

I love how Joey is looking more adult looking! just currently looking sick... haha
I just gave him his 10pm meds and he took them like a doll! He was so cute with a squinty ew face after the liquidy med. So cute. No poops tongiht as one of the meds is sort of like a constipation pill! Hes peeing like a waterfall though! haha Hes deffinatly more cuddly now though<3


----------



## iansgran

When the kitty was sick with bowl obstruction she was very cuddly and she is not hat kind of cat--very standofish most of the time. But when sick they know they need us.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Waiting for some good news on Joey...


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Yes, good morning.... hopefully Joey is feeling a bit more himself this morning? Poor guy....


----------



## Jamm

Well we both went to bed at 11 last night after his last pills and he woke me up every other hour to go out and potty. He was straining to go number 2 and after our numerous trips just managed to poop something this morning. But it was all liquid and not much too it so i know he hasen't pooped it out yet, whatever it is. He took his pills like a good boy but he seems more lethargic then yesturday.. I dont know were going to the vet again today for more xrays so hopefully later today we will get some clearity. Still super worried mom over here.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Awwww.... Sorry to hear that he hasn't passed whatever it is  I don't blame you for being worried, I would be too! These guys will just eat anything won't they? I write that as Maya just ate a kleenex off my bedside table... :doh:

Hang in there.... maybe he's lethargic because he's working up a great big you-know-what for you this morning ....

Maya sends get well wishes... (as well as me!)


----------



## Alfie's Girl

One thing that really gets me especially now I have Alfie, is litter!  People just dont THINK! Alfie goes to pick up almost everything he can see on the ground - last night on our evening walk I had to fish rubbish out of his mouth at least twice. There is a park not far from where I live but I don't take Alfie there any more as there is so much litter. They play football there too and when the guys take a drink of water - they chuck the bottle caps over the grass - dont bother to put them back on again or in a bin - or at least they could go around afterwards to pick them up! Something like a bottle cap could seriously injure a dog if it eats it.  Silly people!  

I know how hard it is to keep things out of their mouths even when you think you are watching them! So dont blame yourself Jamm - it only takes a second for these naughty pups to eat something. I know you're REALLY worried about Joey. You're the BEST mom and you're doing everything you can for him. I'm sure Joey is gonna come out the other side of this and be absolutely fine! Just keep giving him TONS of love, zillions of kisses and cuddles!!!!!


----------



## kkudi

ah I'm sure Joey will fight whatever it is he has!  fingers crossed he wont need a surgery!


----------



## jackie_hubert

I can tell you right now that Cosmo will face what Joey is facing at least a few times in his life. He is such a hoover. It's part of the retriever lifestyle I think, unfortunately.


----------



## iansgran

Jamm and Joey we are all thinking of you


----------



## jackie_hubert

BTW, happy half birthday to Jona, Vash and Cosmo!


----------



## iansgran

Jamm just posted on the Joey's sick thread. Looks like the thing came out. What a trial.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Just read the good news Jamm - WOOHOOOOO!  Sooo glad to hear Joey is on the mend now! I wonder how he managed to eat that thing - must have swallowed it whole??? Yikes!


----------



## Jamm

Yep hes a crazy boy!! haha all better now, and with that im buying him a hockey jersey but i need your guys help!

this is the one im going to buy hopefully
Official NHL Dog Jerseys - Canadian Teams

the Toronto one, but for the measurements im thinking i need to get Joey an XXL if im measuring everything properly... Is anyone else's pups 24inchs long (from the base of neck to base of tail, and 24 inchs around the rib cage? If thats the case im not going to waste $50 cuz he'll grow out of that in no time.. 

actually i just found this one and that seems it might fit better
Toronto Mapleleafs Dog Jersey (V2) - Toronto Maple Leafs


----------



## iansgran

Yes, those are almost exactly Jaro's measurements.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Sweeet! He's gonna look so cute - we'll be wanting a pic!  Yeah - Alfie's around 24 inches neck - tail, maybe almost 25/26 inches now!


----------



## jackie_hubert

I think they make most pet clothing for smaller dogs so don't be surprised if you have to get the XXL sizes. 

That reminds me, I need to go buy Cosmo a new collar. He's at the max size for his. What brand collars do you guys buy?


----------



## Jamm

I have a simple nylon collar for Joey, i did buy some.. i dont even know the brand but its super nice. Im going to get him a cozy critter collar soon and eventually one of those awsome collars everyone on the forums talking about!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

yep, Maya is 24 inches long!

I bought her a really cute little pink plaid sweater/jacket at Target, it said XL for 30-60lbs. Well, it's gigantic on her right now!!

Maya just has simple nylon collars from PetSmart... but her new favourite gear is her Kong harness... she loves it and sits so nice when she see's it come out of the closet!! What collar are you going to buy Joey, Jamm??


----------



## Jamm

Maya's_Mom said:


> yep, Maya is 24 inches long!
> 
> I bought her a really cute little pink plaid sweater/jacket at Target, it said XL for 30-60lbs. Well, it's gigantic on her right now!!
> 
> Maya just has simple nylon collars from PetSmart... but her new favourite gear is her Kong harness... she loves it and sits so nice when she see's it come out of the closet!! What collar are you going to buy Joey, Jamm??



We have target in canada?! since when! haha
and from the cozycritter site i ordered a 'call of duty' themed collar with a tag, i unfortunatly was a dummie and had it shipped to my old address! so im getting another one  ahah From the other site, im going to get... i have no idea yet haha


----------



## iansgran

Jaro is wearing a nylon collar from meisamisonline which I like. It is very silky and comes in a ton of colors. Someone recommended it when I started a thread "best collar for adult golden" as good fro quick drying. I bought a matching leash and shile I like the way if feels he has already chewed a hunk out of it. I intend to get him a rolled leather collar when he is full grown in the best leather I can find. My Subiaco had one collar for 10 years and because it was rolled leather it did not flatten his fur around the neck.


----------



## Jamm

Ian'sgran said:


> Jaro is wearing a nylon collar from meisamisonline which I like. It is very silky and comes in a ton of colors. Someone recommended it when I started a thread "best collar for adult golden" as good fro quick drying. I bought a matching leash and shile I like the way if feels he has already chewed a hunk out of it. I intend to get him a rolled leather collar when he is full grown in the best leather I can find. My Subiaco had one collar for 10 years and because it was rolled leather it did not flatten his fur around the neck.


Aww i bet he looks adorable in matching!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Alfie's in a pets-at -home green collar with orange and white bones on it???? Sounds weird, I know - but it's actually quite cute!  Once he's older I've got a nice leather one for him and a leather lead to go with it! I'll probs get a few more along the way, like one for walking in mud or getting wet lol!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Jamm said:


> We have target in canada?! since when! haha
> and from the cozycritter site i ordered a 'call of duty' themed collar with a tag, i unfortunatly was a dummie and had it shipped to my old address! so im getting another one  ahah From the other site, im going to get... i have no idea yet haha


Haha, if we had Target here, it would be the death of me... and my bank account!!! Lol.... I live about 20 minutes from the border, and Target is about 10 minutes past that.... so if there is no line up at the bridge, we are there in no time at all!!

Maya's lead are just nylon ones from PetSmart.... brown with bright pink flowers (yes, my boyfriend LOVES walking her with that lead... haha...). I am very lucky that she doesn't chew through hers..... one of the ONLY things she doesn't try to eat *sigh*


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Another question.... do your guys bark at their own reflections still?!?! Maya is brutal, a reflection is her worst enemy!!! I usually try and cover up the mirrors, I sit with her so she can see me in them too... but this morning she is sitting on my bed, barking away, and even though it's annoying, I might let her bark herself out until she gets bored with her own game?


----------



## Jamm

Omg yes! Joey barks in the fireplace, in the glass door, in the window, anywhere he can see his reflection.. but hes not so much barking at himself but hes barking at me. More like "mom! how did you get there? why are you there!" He has also taken to barking at strangers... Lastnight when we were out for out last potty an old lady with a limp walked by and he was barking and barking and barking.. Then earlier in the night when the sun had just set, there was a newspaper blowing under my moms car and Joey started growling and growling and barking and getting inbetween myself and the paper. it was pretty funnny <3


----------



## West

Jamm, I'm really glad Joey is fine and he got that ugly thing out of his system! GF and I read the whole thread about him two days ago and we ended up in tears. You must have been so scared! Fortunately, everything worked out well for the little guy.

Coop used to have a blue soft leather collar and when he grew out of it, I made the mistake of buying him a black thick leather one. GF says he looks like a rottie in it. So now I bought him a plain blue nylon one that matches his favourite leash. But I'm still looking for the perfect one. I found an amazing celtic one in one of the websites posted here. Unfortunately, having it delivered to Argentina will cost more than I can afford as U$S1 equals to $4 (Argentinian pesos). Grrrr!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Cant say Alfie does the barking at 'things'! He just barks when he's bored usually...or hungary ...or wants to go potty!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Lol... Maya is a bit of a "nonsense" barker. She will bark when she's bored, tired, has to poo, wants to be annoying... pretty much anytime really! Sometimes we can figure out what she wants, other times we are just like "Holy cripes!! What the *%*@ are you barking at now!?!?"


----------



## kkudi

Eric is not barking at all when he sees himself in the mirror. He used to growl to himself when he was a lot younger but i think he got over it. Eric now barks when the postman arrives!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Still no barking here...

BTW, like my new banner?


----------



## iansgran

Love the banner


----------



## KaMu

Yep, I love your banner to!! 

No barking here yet, not from Roxy anyway  Last night We started our 3rd round of classes they call "Finishing Class". I had no idea that at the end of this class you could take the CGC test right there, but you can. We will just have to see how that goes  In the class is another Golden and I think she is 18 months old. Roxy was immediately drawn to her, not so much the dobie in the class. Funny how they are drawn to other goldens as a preference.

Roxy has had her permanent collar for a few months now. I made sure it would allow for growth. 

I picked up a large nylabone for her today, I think its chicken flavor and suprisingly enough she is actually chewing on it! Its not those edible ones that are gone in 5 min, but it is that hard plastic type...

I gave her her bath when I got home from work and for the first time she actually got into the tub herself!!! Shes just full of surprises lately! 

Anyone heard how Edwin and Jona are doing?


----------



## newgolden

Sawyer is definately in the terrible teens. Ugh. Just.not.listening!! Trying to be very patient as he learns but....yikes! 

He is barking a lot at the fireplace doors and windows (as someone else mentioned). He hasn't done that since he was a little-bitty puppers! It's kind of a cute but with a loud barker not as cute as when he was 9 weeks old!!

Scavenging for food is ridiculous. I try to eliminate the instances in which he can do this (ie. feed him from the Wobbler on the deck during our supper, have the kids eat snacks at the counter rather than in the living room, etc). We tell him down (from the counter/table/chairs/kids/etc) and are working on leave it but it's VERY trying. 

We just got a new collar for Sawyer. It's a Dapper Dog and it's nylon, royal and light blue ARGYLE ( haha) with dog bones on it. He's a preppy puppy! lol


----------



## Jamm

Omg the last couple of days ive been looking at Joey and then looking at his puppy pics and ohh my god! i miss my little fuzzy puppy<3 He no longer looks like a pup anymore, he totally transformed like over night! Or im just realizing his big boy ness. Its pretty sad  its like watching your kids go to their first day of schoool </3


----------



## iansgran

Jamm, not quite so bad as wending kids to kindergarten where they happily wave good by and you go home crying.


----------



## West

Jamm said:


> Omg the last couple of days ive been looking at Joey and then looking at his puppy pics and ohh my god! i miss my little fuzzy puppy<3 He no longer looks like a pup anymore, he totally transformed like over night! Or im just realizing his big boy ness. Its pretty sad  its like watching your kids go to their first day of schoool </3


I totally get you! I've been feeling nostalgic for my little furball too. He's so grown-up looking now! Puppyhood goes by so fast!

BTW, the thick black leather collar turned up to be a huge mistake. While grooming him, we discovered a nasty rash in his neck that was totally covered by his fur and collar. I think it's the collar's fault but I'm checking with the vet tomorrow. For now, I got him a light nylon collar for going out, but he isn't wearing anything at home and I applied a bit of antibiotic cream to the area. He doesn't seem bothered by the rash or in any kind of pain, but I hate it when my little baby has any issue.


----------



## jackie_hubert

newgolden - it will get better I promise!

KaMu - wow, third class. You guys are moving right along! I'm sure you guys will pass the CGC. How big is Roxy now? 

On our walk today Cosmo got to play with an Italian Greyhound and a Newfie at the same time. It was funny to watch the small, medium and large sizes chasing each other in circles. Took the camera with me but forgot to film the little circus. Instead I decided to film some training exercises. Here's Cosmo reviewing some basics. We're working on introducing more and more commands from afar.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

We had TWO, yes, TWO good walks today, with minimal pulling!!! So excited (I know it's too good to be true!!!). 

We are dog-sitting my sister's 3 year old GR, Hudson, so it's fun because it keeps Maya occupied... he would rather just be a lazy a**hole, but she gets him up and moving. So it works in both favours!

jackie, I LOVE your new banner!! I have to get Maya outside and get some good pics this weekend.... it's so hard to take them inside, because her fur is so light, when the flash goes off, it just reflects :doh:

This is my "ohmygoodness, she is not a baby anymore!!!" moment.... caught on photo. This was her and Hudson watching for my bf tonite... look how big she is!!! No fluffy pup anymore


----------



## KaMu

Excellent Cosmo!!!!!! Jackie, I dont have sound on this computer, with Cosmos stay are you saying the command "stay" more than once?
Ya know, I looked at Roxy and was going to measure her because she looks SOOO big to me. Ill do that tomorrow for sure.

I had to choose either beginning agility or the class to fine tuning her skills. We will do the agility next I think, Im not sure yet. That stay was GREAT!!!!! We arnt there yet


----------



## jackie_hubert

KaMu said:


> Excellent Cosmo!!!!!! Jackie, I dont have sound on this computer, with Cosmos stay are you saying the command "stay" more than once?
> Ya know, I looked at Roxy and was going to measure her because she looks SOOO big to me. Ill do that tomorrow for sure.
> 
> I had to choose either beginning agility or the class to fine tuning her skills. We will do the agility next I think, Im not sure yet. That stay was GREAT!!!!! We arnt there yet


We are planning to agility soon too. Cosmo is also starting Tracking and if he passes his Search and Rescue assessment we'll get started on training for that too. Either way he'll be a busy boy.

In the video I say "stay" once in the very beginning and then when I'm far away I say "down" and then "up stay" and then "come".


----------



## KaMu

Ahhh thank you!! That was a very nice stay.

I really do enjoy watching obedience videos :.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Thought it might be nice to know a little bit more about the April puppy owners. If you would like, fill out the Get-To-Know-You-Questionnaire below, or however much of it you want.

First name:
Age (if you're brave):
Location:
Dog(s)' name(s):
How many dogs have you had in your lifetime, and what breeds:
Other pets:
Occupation:
What dog would you have if you couldn't have a Golden:
Favourite Movie:
Favourite Breakfast Cereal:


----------



## jackie_hubert

I'll start.

First name: Jacqueline/Jackie
Age (if you're brave): 26
Location: Richmond/Vancouver, Canada. Though I lived in Germany until I was a teen.
Dog(s)' name(s): Cosmo (Redgold Prince of Persia)
How many dogs have you had in your lifetime, and what breeds: Technically only 1, but have fostered and boarded many dogs of many breeds.
Other pets: Oscar the cat
Occupation: One of the Managers of the Richmond SPCA. Though I hold a BA and MA in Archaeology (Classical and Near Eastern)
What dog would you have if you couldn't have a Golden: Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
Favourite Movie: Lord of the Rings Trilogy
Favourite Breakfast Cereal: Mini Wheats Little Bites Cocoa


----------



## Maya's_Mom

I'll go....


First name: Brianne
Age (if you're brave): 30 *gasp* lol
Location: Welland, Ontario, though I lived in Hamilton for 29 years  And on the ocean for 3 years.
Dog(s)' name(s): Maya 
How many dogs have you had in your lifetime, and what breeds: Grew up with an amazing black standard poodle, Chevy. Also a shih-tzu named Casey. He wasn't very nice.
Other pets: Buddy, the cat. He's 16. 
Occupation: travel agent
What dog would you have if you couldn't have a Golden: Maybe a standard poodle? 
Favourite Movie: Tough one... Anything with Johnny Depp in it.
Favourite Breakfast Cereal: Honey Nut Cheerios.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Eric is not barking at all when he sees himself in the mirror. He used to growl to himself when he was a lot younger but i think he got over it. Eric now barks when the postman arrives!


Aww how sweeet! Wish Alfie would do that...



jackie_hubert said:


> Still no barking here...
> 
> BTW, like my new banner?


Love the new banner - especially 'evil kitty' 
Just watched your video too - whoa Cosmo is soo well trained! Alfie gets easily distracted...



newgolden said:


> Sawyer is definately in the terrible teens. Ugh. Just.not.listening!! Trying to be very patient as he learns but....yikes!
> 
> He is barking a lot at the fireplace doors and windows (as someone else mentioned). He hasn't done that since he was a little-bitty puppers! It's kind of a cute but with a loud barker not as cute as when he was 9 weeks old!!
> 
> Scavenging for food is ridiculous. I try to eliminate the instances in which he can do this (ie. feed him from the Wobbler on the deck during our supper, have the kids eat snacks at the counter rather than in the living room, etc). We tell him down (from the counter/table/chairs/kids/etc) and are working on leave it but it's VERY trying.
> 
> We just got a new collar for Sawyer. It's a Dapper Dog and it's nylon, royal and light blue ARGYLE ( haha) with dog bones on it. He's a preppy puppy! lol


Yup! We got ourselves a scavenger here too! `HE sits right in front of me when I'm eating, looking up at me expectantly - its cute! Sometimes he gets a bit of cheese if im feeling kind! 



Jamm said:


> Omg the last couple of days ive been looking at Joey and then looking at his puppy pics and ohh my god! i miss my little fuzzy puppy<3 He no longer looks like a pup anymore, he totally transformed like over night! Or im just realizing his big boy ness. Its pretty sad  its like watching your kids go to their first day of schoool </3


I know! I keep looking at Alfie and thinking - hes so big! Nearly 6 months now!!! Everyone said it would go fast and it sure has!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

My turn...

*First Name:* Charlotte
*Age:* 21...AND A HALF! (which makes ALL the difference , right!)
*Location*: Ashford, Kent, UK, Earth, The Milky Way (Just south of London)
*Dogs Name:* Alfie - Poppygold's Crystal Prince
*How many dogs have you had in your lifetime, and what breeds:* none - Alfie's my first!
*Other pets:* None atm - used to have cats though!
*Occupation:* Well, I would have been in college but they cancelled my course!  So I'm working part time as a Cleaner or as I like to say 'domestic goddess'!  I'd like to do Architecture though!
*What dog would you have if you couldn't have a Golden:* German Shepherd
*Favourite Movie:* VERY DIFFICULT....*thinks* ... I'll go with my childhood favourite - Disney's Pocahontas!
*Favourite Breakfast Cereal: *Kellogs Crunch Nut Clusters (with the chocolate curls - but I'm not going to admit that here!)


----------



## Jamm

oh neat!
First name: Jamila! or Jam cuz apparently its easier to say then my actual name...
Age (if you're brave): 18... almost 19! one of the youngest here :$
Location: Ottawa ontario.. but home town is Toronto<3 thats where my life is!
Dog(s)' name(s): Joey Jax !
How many dogs have you had in your lifetime, and what breeds: Joeys my first 
Other pets: Jesse James the 6yr old Kitty cat!
Occupation: Should be in school, but im taking a year off for Joey so i work at a petstore for basically 35hours a weeek. 
What dog would you have if you couldn't have a Golden: Hmm... Id really love a Leonberger.. There sooo beautiful! ( http://www.dogforlife.co.uk/store/images/breed_shampoos/leonberger_2.jpg ) 
Favourite Movie: THE LION KING<3333 
Favourite Breakfast Cereal: hmm.. not really a cereal eater but i guess lucky charms!


----------



## KaMu

First name: Kathleen or Kathy. Since my Moms passing I kind of drifted back to using what she called me...Kathleen  But Kathy is fine
Age (if you're brave): 53
Location: NJ
Dog(s)' name(s): Roxy
How many dogs have you had in your lifetime, and what breeds: Always had dogs growing up and my adult life, many toy breeds and mixed larger breeds as well
Other pets: Parotlett, Ragdoll Cat
Occupation: RN
What dog would you have if you couldn't have a Golden: I dont know. The only other breed Id be interested in would be like the OP said, a Cavalier. No other large breed interests me at this stage of life, only the Golden.
Favourite Movie: Terms of Endearment
Favourite Breakfast Cereal: Special K


----------



## iansgran

jackie_hubert said:


> Thought it might be nice to know a little bit more about the April puppy owners. If you would like, fill out the Get-To-Know-You-Questionnaire below, or however much of it you want.
> 
> First name: Sherie
> Age (if you're brave): 65
> Location: Indianapolis (born and raised in San Diego--crazy I know)
> Dog(s)' name(s): Jaro--Four Seasons puts a spring in my step
> How many dogs have you had in your lifetime, and what breeds: never had a dog until I had kids, then we had a little mixed breed, then Subiaco a Golden who died of cancer this last May
> Other pets: always had cats, now have one cat
> Occupation: retired--worked for Catholic Archdiocese of Indianapolis forever
> What dog would you have if you couldn't have a Golden: something little, maybe Cavalier king Charles
> Favourite Movie: Becket
> Favourite Breakfast Cereal:


 oatmeal--the real steel cut kind


----------



## GoldenJona

Sorry I dont log on anymore, I've been busy with work and now hockey season started so I'll be watching hockey every night; I'll also be turning 21 in January and going back to school in January so I'm going to be even busier, but I'll still share pictures of Jona whenever I can. 

Jona is doing good. He was given some special shampoo for his itching and it seems to have helped. He really is such a well behaved boy. 

THE STANLEY CUP IS COMING TO MY WORK PLACE!!!!!!! 

I'll post more later.


----------



## iansgran

Edwin, glad Jona is doing better and good luck with school and job


----------



## KaMu

Good to hear from you Edwin! 
I know how busy you will be in the up and coming year with work and than studies! Just pop in when you can, and share pic or two of that beautiful boy.... when and if you can 

** Its good to here Jonas doing well


----------



## kkudi

ok here I go 

First name: Andreas
Age (if you're brave): turning 23 in December
Location: London, UK (although I'm from Cyprus - a small island near Greece)
Dog(s)' name(s): Eric - Stourmere Story Teller
How many dogs have you had in your lifetime, and what breeds: Eric's my first
Other pets: used to have a cat in Cyprus
Occupation: Final year at Uni studying Computer Science - yes I'm a geek
What dog would you have if you couldn't have a Golden: Siberian Husky
Favourite Movie: Dogma
Favourite Breakfast Cereal: Reese's Puffs (peanut butter flavour) - although they only sell it in the States and Canada! **** you lot, just kidding!! to get them in the UK u need to spend approx. $10. :-( how much i miss them...


----------



## KaMu

Ok so I weighed Roxy the best I could being she is so dang heavy. At 52 pounds, she measures 21.5 height, and from shoulders to base of tail 23.5

Here are three pics from this morning's exercise run 









Wheres that critter?


----------



## Jamm

I think Joey must be one of the smallest april pups! Just last week he weighed 43lbs!


----------



## kkudi

Nah, Eric is quite small too. I think he must be around 42-45 lbs too. We haven't weighed him for quite some time. Perhaps next weekend.


----------



## Jamm

Yeah, on tues im gunna go weigh him at the vet i was just at just to see how much he actually weighs.


----------



## KaMu

you know what? Roxy still is only fed 3.5 cups of kibble a day, she isnt fat at all and though her positioning in those pics dont show it, she does have a nice noticable tuck towards her abdomen. Her sire and Dam were on the larger side so her size isnt suprising to me, I figure she'll end up at about 60 or 65 pounds. I am weight consious on her behalf... 
I think her gain has been pretty steady though and not excessive, but Im still learning here. The one thing that held me back from owning a golden all these years was the fear of dysplasias  So I do try and do the right thing with her caloric intake. I try


----------



## kkudi

These are some pictures from yesterday's outing! 

I can see from the pictures of your puppies that their tail has started to grow bigger. Eric's tail is still quite thin :-(

i cant wait till he grows his hair fully


----------



## KaMu

:0 Great pictures!!!!!!!! No water yet for Roxy....puddles.. Yes  I love the water pics of the Goldens retrieving, you should submit those, for the oct pic contest!


----------



## kkudi

Eric was no water until last Saturday! 

october pic contest? do you have a link for that?


----------



## KaMu

KKudi.....Roxys tail hair is wavy, so it curls around her tail and just recently is long enough to start feathering, its thick so Im wondering how Im going to............trim? so we dont have a messy butt after poops.

Eric's tail hair will grow. I think they are just each a tad different, theres no right or wrong time for hair growth. 
Besides ...our tails are all different! Right? lol

I havnt read anything in the forum about this (tail trim for sanitary reasons)and we arnt at that stage yet, but I can see this maybe something Ill have to keep an eye on. Than again maybe it will stop growing once it hits a certain length? I just dunno


----------



## KaMu

*Oct photo contest topic is hunting and retrieving*

Yep, I do, hope this works there are already some very very nice photos there

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/monthly-photo-contest/85825-october-photo-contest.html


----------



## kkudi

KaMu said:


> Yep, I do, hope this works there are already some very very nice photos there
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/monthly-photo-contest/85825-october-photo-contest.html


Thank you KaMu! I will tell my flatmate to superbly edit one and post it! What do we win?


----------



## KaMu

Thank you KaMu! I will tell my flatmate to superbly edit one and post it! What do we win? 
__________________
I have no clue! I only started browsing these monthly contests last week or so. I just look to enjoy. But maybe your win prize is that YOU WON


----------



## KaMu

oh wait, I know, I remember, if you win you get to pick the next months topic for the photo contest! That's it!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Super pics everyone - heres one of Alfie i took today:


----------



## KaMu

ahhhh yes, Alfie is looking superb!  Whats the temp. where you are? It looks like a crisp clear day as it is here in NJ


----------



## kkudi

She's in Kent, UK and I'm in London UK. it was quite a nice day today actually. but it's starting to get colder and colder. I doubt we will be able to go swimming until next year when it will get hot again.....

then again...i cant wait if it snows ( not always) and see Eric's reaction 

Beautiful pics Charlotte!


----------



## iansgran

KaMu, posted about Roxy eating a shamwow and she is taking her to the vet for xrays, hope all goes well.


----------



## GoldenJona

Jamm said:


> I think Joey must be one of the smallest april pups! Just last week he weighed 43lbs!


Actually Jona takes the title for smallest April pup. He is one of the oldest here and still the smallest, he weighs any where from 40-45 lbs.

We are in the middle of October and yesterday and today we hit 85 degrees, normally we are in the 60's this time of the year. Jona did a lot of swimming this weekend.


----------



## iansgran

A day or two ago someone asked about barking at their reflection and Jaro had never really done this--well, we don't have any mirrors down low--and early this morning while it was still dark he saw his and my reflection in the window and the hair on his neck went up, he began barking and tried to get to the images in the window. It was too funny after you all had just talked about it.


----------



## KaMu

Iansgran thank You.........ER Vet sent us home to keep a watchful eye on Roxy. Shes acting fine. They said she had an enormous amount of poop in her intestines, she pooped when we got home, nothing Id consider enourmous  and no more sham wow :/ The vet was Dr. Rose and she was so good with Roxy, wanted to take her home! Rose said her last golden lived till 17!!!!!!! I wanted to ask her if shed like to go out for coffee and share Golden stories  
Than I snapped myself back into reality lol
Roxy never liked our vet that cut her nails for 40 bucks, I was always on edge when hed get close to her ...shed get this look....a look that says...I dont like you So Im glad we made the choice to leave that practice. Now I know its not all vets she dislikes its just one. And I think shes right on the money this time!
Ill watch my baby girl closely and will be in touch with hubby giving direction all day tomorrow Im sure............
Thank You again from Roxy and Me..........


----------



## jackie_hubert

Ian'sgran said:


> KaMu, posted about Roxy eating a shamwow and she is taking her to the vet for xrays, hope all goes well.


Oh no! Hope she's okay! 

Love the pictures everyone! Should definitely include one of the retrieving pictures for the contest.

Cosmo is now 55lbs. Adopted out a bunch of 9 week old retriever mixes today at the shelter and could not believe how GIANT Cosmo looked when I got home. Then I really realized how much he has grown. We feed about 3 cups.


----------



## KaMu

yep see you have a big boy there to. 3 years ago not knowing anything but the basics in Goldens Id have looked at these pups and thought they were adult dogs!


----------



## KaMu

actually I said earlier Roxy was about 52 pounds at the vet tonight she was 50,4


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> ahhhh yes, Alfie is looking superb!  Whats the temp. where you are? It looks like a crisp clear day as it is here in NJ


I'm not sure what the temp was but it was warm enough to be out without a coat! There wasn't a cloud in the sky, it was beautiful! Today is meant to be the same and then it will get cloudy... 



kkudi said:


> She's in Kent, UK and I'm in London UK. it was quite a nice day today actually. but it's starting to get colder and colder. I doubt we will be able to go swimming until next year when it will get hot again.....
> 
> then again...i cant wait if it snows ( not always) and see Eric's reaction
> 
> Beautiful pics Charlotte!


Thanks!


----------



## Chelsea10

Okay, just catching up on the April puppies. I've been hooked on the Tessalover thread, think it is called "is this the end??", it is an amazing story that started last week and hopefully will have more good news today. Worth reading if you have alot of time on your hands . I will get an exact weight on Chelsea this week but she is still in the mid 30s I believe...maybe 37ish at most. She doesn't look small, though. Everyone's pups look great!! They are such beautiful dogs...really can't go wrong with a golden!


----------



## iansgran

I've been reading tessalover, too. It is hard to believe the things some folks can say to a kid--well I just hope they didn't realize she was 16 and really has little control over a lot of things. And can you imagine if you were her parents what you would think about a bunch of people online telling her what to do.
I am glad Roxy is doing well. The other morning when I got Jaro out of his crate he had thrown up, so, of course, I spent the say worrying but the really odd thing to me was that he had not eaten it up. When Subiaco would do it I had to retrains him or he would gobble it all back up--and the one other time Jaro did vomit a little he tried to do the same. Probably just ate something he shouldn't have--and my heavens it seems evrytime I bring him in from outside he has a rock or dirt or stick of something. I am hoping this gets better sooner rather than later.


----------



## crh131

Just wanted to update a little because I follow along the april thread. I need to get some updated pics of Vincent on here.
He is quite big,..I am guessing 55 lbs. Not a single person who sees him doesn't stop and comment on his paws and what a big boy he is..lol.
His behavior improved greatly in the last 2-3 weeks. Month 4 was hard,..but he suddenly changed around at the 5 month mark.
He has almost grown completely out of the nippy stuff,..and when he does it is very gentle. No more puppy razor teeth.
Still sleeps like a champ and no accidents in months.
We are still working on his stay,..
He is a very excitable puppy! He goes to a sit for adults and a down for kids to meet...but does like jumping jacks to get up and jump around in between..
He is SO excited to meet people and other animals.
I am thinking of changing his food. I know people say if it works, to stay with it. But he never eats with gusto. He eats about 4 cups a day..but is very lazy about his eating. I gave him a sample of IAMS this morning and he tore it up like he hadnt eaten in days. 
He is on purina pro Large breed puppy now.
Anyway, just a thought. It was nice to see him happily chowin' down.


----------



## DianaM

Gracie doesn't really bark at her reflection but she stares at herself in any reflection she can find. We don't really have mirrors low enough for her. But last week we went to my parents house for dinner and brought Gracie. We were eating and we heard Gracie running around upstairs. I went up to check on her and I just died laughing! My parents have a mirror in their bedroom. Gracie was standing in front of the mirror, doing her play bow and barking then running across the hallway, into the bedrooms, back and forth. I think she thought it was another dog and wanted to play! She is so funny!

Here's my answers to this...
First name: *Diana*
Age (if you're brave):* 26*
Location: *West Bloomfield, MI (outside of Detroit)
*Dog(s)' name(s): *Gracie*
How many dogs have you had in your lifetime, and what breeds: *It wasn't technically my dog but my sister's boyfriend got her a pomeranian that I pretty much took care of.*
Other pets: *A parakeet named Kramer*
Occupation: *Engineer*
What dog would you have if you couldn't have a Golden: *We thought about a doberman, german shepherd or australian shepherd. All dogs my husband and grown up with before.*
Favourite Movie: *Might have to agree with Lion King here. Or Aladdin or Little Mermaid lol*
Favourite Breakfast Cereal: *I like my cereal to be non-sugary so something like Chex.*


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sgran said:


> I've been reading tessalover, too. It is hard to believe the things some folks can say to a kid--well I just hope they didn't realize she was 16 and really has little control over a lot of things. And can you imagine if you were her parents what you would think about a bunch of people online telling her what to do.
> I am glad Roxy is doing well. The other morning when I got Jaro out of his crate he had thrown up, so, of course, I spent the say worrying but the really odd thing to me was that he had not eaten it up. When Subiaco would do it I had to retrains him or he would gobble it all back up--and the one other time Jaro did vomit a little he tried to do the same. Probably just ate something he shouldn't have--and my heavens it seems evrytime I bring him in from outside he has a rock or dirt or stick of something. I am hoping this gets better sooner rather than later.


Alfie throws up from time to time! And yes - he tries to eat it again usually! :yuck: 



crh131 said:


> Just wanted to update a little because I follow along the april thread. I need to get some updated pics of Vincent on here.
> He is quite big,..I am guessing 55 lbs. Not a single person who sees him doesn't stop and comment on his paws and what a big boy he is..lol.
> His behavior improved greatly in the last 2-3 weeks. Month 4 was hard,..but he suddenly changed around at the 5 month mark.
> He has almost grown completely out of the nippy stuff,..and when he does it is very gentle. No more puppy razor teeth.
> Still sleeps like a champ and no accidents in months.
> We are still working on his stay,..
> He is a very excitable puppy! He goes to a sit for adults and a down for kids to meet...but does like jumping jacks to get up and jump around in between..
> He is SO excited to meet people and other animals.
> I am thinking of changing his food. I know people say if it works, to stay with it. But he never eats with gusto. He eats about 4 cups a day..but is very lazy about his eating. I gave him a sample of IAMS this morning and he tore it up like he hadnt eaten in days.
> He is on purina pro Large breed puppy now.
> Anyway, just a thought. It was nice to see him happily chowin' down.


Oooh yes - pics please!


----------



## Jamm

Ian'sgran said:


> I've been reading tessalover, too. It is hard to believe the things some folks can say to a kid--well I just hope they didn't realize she was 16 and really has little control over a lot of things. And can you imagine if you were her parents what you would think about a bunch of people online telling her what to do.


I too was shocked at some of the things that were said. This community sometimes gets a little out of hand. 

Im so glad Roxy is feeling a little bit better and i will keep her in my thoughts that she passes this shamwow!<3 

Today Joey and i are going to a conservation area to do some training and enjoy the beautiful fall weather on thanksgiving


----------



## Maya's_Mom

I've been totally addicted to the tessalover thread too.... so glad she got the surgery, I was in tears!! I had debated and debated because Maya seemed to young to be spayed... but after reading all that, i am so glad I got it done early!!

Our weekend has been soooo busy! We had my sister's 3 year old GR here, Hudson, so the doggies just played played played!! He's gone back home now, so Maya is crashed right out!! She's pooped!! We took the pups on a big long walk and took them to the park, I will have to post pictures... they had so much fun!

Huh... Maya has only thrown up once.. and yes, she tried to eat it :yuck: She also will lick up her pee if she has an accident in the house and I don't see it right away.... so gross!!!


----------



## iansgran

Did something for Jaro today to help with the chewing that I used to do for Subiaco. I took one of his bones, the kind that came stuffed with something, and restuffed it with a piece of bread with a tiny bit of peanut butter pushing it in tightly. This keeps him chewing for a long time with not too many calories. I have also stuffed them with peanut butter mixed with non-fat dry milk and then frozen but that is still mostly peanut butter and he gets it out pretty fast. The bread seems to take a little longer and is less fattening.


----------



## Chelsea10

Sorry, just read back and found this question about April Puppy owners. Now someone needs to compile the data...anyone else from NC out there??

First name: Pam
Age (if you're brave): 42
Location: Cary, NC
Dog(s)' name(s): Chelsea
How many dogs have you had in your lifetime, and what breeds: 3 including Chelsea, all goldens (2 while growing up). Chelsea is the first for my family who is now mature enough to handle a pup (12, 10, and 7 years old + my hubby who has never had a dog).
Other pets: None
Occupation: Pediatric Physical Therapist, therefore I am going to train Chelsea to be a therapy dog so she can come to work with me .
What dog would you have if you couldn't have a Golden: Ummmm, never thought of anything else  but maybe a black lab if I didn't have beige carpet and honey colored hardwoods .
Favourite Movie: Wow tough question...sooo many good ones!
Favourite Breakfast Cereal: In morning: Cheerios, for a midday snack Raisin Bran, Evening snack: Special K.


----------



## Jamm

Took this photo of Joey yesturday  Just added the text for fun


----------



## iansgran

Very cute, Jamm, I will try to get one similar of Jaro this week so the birthday sharers can be compared.


----------



## Jamm

Oh yes! You must  I bet Jaro is such a handsome guy right now<3


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Oh Jamm - Joey looks incredible. So healthy and handsome. I wish I could get a decent shot of Alfie but he never stands still for long enough!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roxy_the_Retriever

Hello Alfie's Girl, I hope you don't mind, but I LOVED your glittery banner, so I had to make one for Roxy!! But I also think Roxy shares the same birthday as Alfie too (based on your ticker)?!?

Just thought I would attach a few pictures from our final Summer vacation up in northern Michigan... good times!!

*I DON'T LOOK GUILTY... DO I??*









*JAIL HOUSE ROXY!!*









*IS MY HAIR WET??*


----------



## jackie_hubert

What beautiful pups! Looking more and more like adult dogs now, though I find they still have baby brains. lol.


----------



## KaMu

Wonderful pic of Joey!!! 

I see we have another Roxy...a Redhead Roxy  Shes adorable  How did you come to name her Roxy? Just curious.

Yes Jackie they do have baby brains still  I keep thinking about you! I dont think Ill ever get a stay anywhere near [email protected] I so wish I could quit my job and spend every day with my furkids. They really do make me very happy. If I work I dont get home till 4 and now with it getting dark so quick its hard to get in the training we need to do in a larger area. I have a question for you. Thursday is our second class of the "Finishing Class" we were told that there would be another class going on right next to us. How do I keep Roxy focused on me and not whats going on in the other class? She focuses on me very well until something exciting is going on in the room. I know I need to be more exciting to her than what ever else is going on BUT....whats more exciting to a dog than other dogs running around 3 feet away? Plus we have to pay attention to the instructor! Any ideas. I have all kinds of treats which work well, but after awhile she still wants to watch whats going on elsewhere. 
Well... this certainly turned into a lengthy question lol


----------



## iansgran

Is Roxy still doing fine after the shamwow affair?
And welcome Roxie the Retriever--we need more redheads


----------



## jackie_hubert

KaMu said:


> Wonderful pic of Joey!!!
> 
> I see we have another Roxy...a Redhead Roxy  Shes adorable  How did you come to name her Roxy? Just curious.
> 
> Yes Jackie they do have baby brains still  I keep thinking about you! I dont think Ill ever get a stay anywhere near [email protected] I so wish I could quit my job and spend every day with my furkids. They really do make me very happy. If I work I dont get home till 4 and now with it getting dark so quick its hard to get in the training we need to do in a larger area. I have a question for you. Thursday is our second class of the "Finishing Class" we were told that there would be another class going on right next to us. How do I keep Roxy focused on me and not whats going on in the other class? She focuses on me very well until something exciting is going on in the room. I know I need to be more exciting to her than what ever else is going on BUT....whats more exciting to a dog than other dogs running around 3 feet away? Plus we have to pay attention to the instructor! Any ideas. I have all kinds of treats which work well, but after awhile she still wants to watch whats going on elsewhere.
> Well... this certainly turned into a lengthy question lol


I think it is hard to get a lot of focus from them at this age. Obviously you're already in finishing class so you're doing really well. At the very least you can be content that she's a social butterfly.

Does she actually get up to see what's going on somewhere else or does she just not focus on you? I am no trainer but I would suspect that if she gets up and tries to go elsewhere, teaching her to sit beside you while you are standing still might be key. When you go on your next walk get her attention, then stop and wait till she sits right beside you. Use the command at first and then quickly move to a hand signal (if you use one) and then just a slight tug on the leash. Do it over and over again at random times, until she sits automatically whenever you stop anywhere. We use a clicker and reward when Cosmo does it successfully, and then "let's go" when we continue moving. He also sits before we cross the street and at every door we go through. Because I reward when he does it and he waits for his release word he focuses on me while he sits. 

Also, Cosmo is very food motivated and as long as I have food with me he is pretty happy to obey.

Maybe someone else has used another technique that works?


----------



## KaMu

ahhh  Thanks for asking! Yes she is pooping fine eating fine and acting fine. Every once in a while I grab my stethascope and listen for bowel sounds, because although everything appears fine, I worry. There have been no more signs of the shamwow, I did take the piece I had left and soaked it with water just to see what would happen...it does not expand like you would think. So I cannot be 100% sure she didnt swallow a large piece, BUT, every time she gets anything like paper or papertowel, she shreads it first into small pieces, plays with some pieces and chews others. That sucker had to be mighty tasty to her. My hopes are that 24 hour post poo with the shamwow pieces was it. The towels I had came in a package of three I think, they were orange in color, I will never buy them again! They didnt do all that great of a job anyway, and Im not chancing it with Roxy!!! I still check every single poo! lol I know this dog is wondering what the heck I am doing playing in HER poop! Shes probably thinking "OMG, how totally disgusting!"


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> I think it is hard to get a lot of focus from them at this age. Obviously you're already in finishing class so you're doing really well. At the very least you can be content that she's a social butterfly.
> 
> Does she actually get up to see what's going on somewhere else or does she just not focus on you? I am no trainer but I would suspect that if she gets up and tries to go elsewhere, teaching her to sit beside you while you are standing still might be key. When you go on your next walk get her attention, then stop and wait till she sits right beside you. Use the command at first and then quickly move to a hand signal (if you use one) and then just a slight tug on the leash. Do it over and over again at random times, until she sits automatically whenever you stop anywhere. We use a clicker and reward when Cosmo does it successfully, and then "let's go" when we continue moving. He also sits before we cross the street and at every door we go through. Because I reward when he does it and he waits for his release word he focuses on me while he sits.
> 
> Also, Cosmo is very food motivated and as long as I have food with me he is pretty happy to obey.
> 
> Maybe someone else has used another technique that works?


Last class towards the end of the class there were a few very large dogs running with their trainers around the ring next to us. She got up from her sit to get closer to the gates and watched intensly. Id say "Roxy here" and she quick glanced at me and than quickly turned to watch the other dogs moving. This was all happening at a brief downtime in class as the others were doing their routines with our instructor. I know shes young yet and I think she was a little tired to. The remaining 15 min was just a big 0 I just reread your post........your right. She is getting up without the release word. ok....I think I know how I need to approach this now!! Thanks! Honestly? I was a little interested in those dogs too lol


----------



## KaMu

oh, and about your dogs antics at their reflections........ Roxy kisses herself  We have a mirrord wall in the DR and she will go up to the mirrors and lick them  If she sees her reflection in a window or such she just stares at it


----------



## jackie_hubert

KaMu said:


> oh, and about your dogs antics at their reflections........ Roxy kisses herself  We have a mirrord wall in the DR and she will go up to the mirrors and lick them  If she sees her reflection in a window or such she just stares at it


Our dude does that too. He will usually try to touch noses. Unfortunately our only reflective surface near the ground is the glass cover of our fireplace (gas) and a couple of days ago he burned his little nose when he tried to do it. A tiny big of his nose leather got stuck the glass. Ouch! He didn't seem fazed because he went right back to lick it. Ouch again!

Also Cosmo wanted to share with all the April puppies what the proper way to sleep is...cat bed as pillow and curtains as eye mask.


----------



## KaMu

lol............too cute!


----------



## crh131

I love the pic of cosmo hiding/sleeping behind the curtain!


----------



## KaMu

Silly boy Cosmo! HOT... HOT... HOT is BAD!  And he went back for more.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Roxy_the_Retriever said:


> Hello Alfie's Girl, I hope you don't mind, but I LOVED your glittery banner, so I had to make one for Roxy!! But I also think Roxy shares the same birthday as Alfie too (based on your ticker)?!?
> 
> Just thought I would attach a few pictures from our final Summer vacation up in northern Michigan... good times!!
> 
> *I DON'T LOOK GUILTY... DO I??*
> 
> View attachment 85035
> 
> 
> *JAIL HOUSE ROXY!!*
> 
> View attachment 85036
> 
> 
> *IS MY HAIR WET??*
> 
> View attachment 85037


Aww I love your banner!  Alfie was born April 26!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

*Naughty Day today....*

Oooooh.... Maya is having a very naughty day today!!!!

She stole a pen and chewed it, my lip balm, and chewed it.... I caught her "counter sniffing" my lunch with her paws ON THE COUNTER.... she was digging for buried treasure in the yard. She barked to come back inside and then runs when I open the door (she knows I am going to wipe her dirty digging paws).... and then someone just rang the doorbell... she ran to the front door, jumped up on the door, PULLED THE BLINDS OFF THE DOOR and ran away again (probably from fright) :doh:

Most days I feel very very sad to leave her when I have to go to work... but I think today is one of those days when we will both be happy for quiet time


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Alfie's just entered a very naughty phase recently too!  I think its the teenager phase....


----------



## Roxy_the_Retriever

Alfie's Girl said:


> Aww I love your banner!  Alfie was born April 26!


 
Roxy was born April 26th too!!  Hooray for April puppies!!


----------



## kkudi

cant believe the april pooches have turned or are in the process of turning 6 months! HALF a YEAR! can you believe it? 

they've grown so much! Eric is currently sleeping about to wake him up to go for our evening walk!

I took him for our hour long walk at noon so the evening walk will be a shorter one!


----------



## iansgran

I needed the laugh with the cat bed curtain--because Jaro just chewed the plug off the vacuum cleaner while he was sitting right beside by husband who was watching TV. OMG are we going to live through this all. At least I think putting a new plug on the cord is not too expensive, husband is off at the repair place right now. He thought about trying it himself but didn't know what to do with the ground wire--his electrical skills are pre-groundwire days


----------



## iansgran

Oh, and the vacuum was sitting out because his sister is coming from LA this afternoon for a visit and he was going to clean the rug. We do have an upstairs vacuum if need be but it is not as good and a pain to lug up and down stairs--well past my skill level.


----------



## jackie_hubert

All these naughty dogs! But at least their naughtiness makes us laugh...sometimes.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Roxy_the_Retriever said:


> Roxy was born April 26th too!!  Hooray for April puppies!!


Oooh yay! That's so cool! Alfie has a twin! 



kkudi said:


> cant believe the april pooches have turned or are in the process of turning 6 months! HALF a YEAR! can you believe it?
> 
> they've grown so much! Eric is currently sleeping about to wake him up to go for our evening walk!
> 
> I took him for our hour long walk at noon so the evening walk will be a shorter one!


I'm up to walking Alfie about 3 miles a day now! I dont walk fast so it takes us quite a while.


----------



## kkudi

I hate it when it gets dark early


----------



## iansgran

I don't think I could live too far north--no daylight places. Bad enough here now that the days are getting shorter. One of the things I remember most about my first fall in Indiana was that I went to work in the dark and came home in the dark--that had never happened in San Diego (well unless I was gone extra long)--a few degrees on longitude can make a big difference.


----------



## iansgran

Well, it only cost $10 to get a new plug on the vacuum. Many of his toys cost that much--and no it was not plugged in, thankfully. He did that a month ago--chewed the computer cord while it was plugged in and I heard a loud quick bark.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Ian'sgran said:


> Well, it only cost $10 to get a new plug on the vacuum. Many of his toys cost that much--and no it was not plugged in, thankfully. He did that a month ago--chewed the computer cord while it was plugged in and I heard a loud quick bark.


That kind of made me giggle. Naughty pups. Maya and I were home alone one night and the light started to flicker... I thought it was weird because there was no storm, and the tv was fine.....?? I peeked and sure enough, she was chewing on the cord while the light was ON!! I gave her a quick stern no and she darted off, I grabbed the cord, and that's when the wires re-contacted.... HUGE blue flash, loud popping noise.... scared the you-know-what out of Maya and I.... *sigh*


----------



## Jamm

Joey hasent been into cords at all, he has only been naughty for not listening to me. He did amazing at our first intermediate obedience lastnight, is almost a pro at healing and 'go sit down' haha Hes also the youngest in the class which makes it that much more fun. Hes been pretty good lately, lots of playdates with doggies.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Awww!!! That's so good that Joey's doing so well!! I am so anxious to get started at class with Maya, we have had to wait and wait to get into a class!! So frustrating!!! She is TERRIBLE at stay, so that is going to be a huge focus for us!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

The first time we let Cosmo have the whole bedroom when we were away at about 4 months he ate all the way through the lamp cord. Luckily I had unplugged it just in case. Since then he's gotten in HUGE trouble when he even goes near the cord, so now we have no more cord eating...but you never know in the future...

Funnily enough, Cosmo goes for the big cords, while our cat Oscar used to eat all the small ones like headphones and antennas!


----------



## kkudi

Do you lot use the bitter apple? I have had to use it on the corridor wall as he started chewing off paint from it! I must admit there was a crack so basically Eric started on that..

they chew on anything and everything.

On the good side of things.. Eric has been a good boy with fetch! He will now do up to 20 fetches, and of course always dependent on how tired he is.

Eric knows how to wait but he's terrible on the leash. We need some good heel management and also to stop him from pulling like crazy when he sees another dog/squirrel/bird.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Yes yes, my kitty Buddy used to chew all our small cords too!!! (mostly headphones)

I tried bitter apple, but Maya just licked it off. She was nibbling at my mom's cedar chest, so I put tabasco sauce on it... she licked that off too. We've been lucky that for the most part she has not really been a huge chewer. But there's always Kong, Nylabones, Wubbas laying around for her to chew....

Maya loooooooooooves fetch!! She will play as long as we keep tossing the ball/wubba/whatever.

And we had 2, yes TWO successful walks today, with minimal pulling and crazy antics!!!


----------



## Jamm

I havent even boughten bitter apple so, no use for it over here! haha We just had an amazing breakthrough though with Joey and Jesse!! Jesse was laying infront of the fire, and Joey got up and went and laid next to him and they were both sleeping for about 10mins until Joey got up and came to sit by me again. SOO cute. I got some pics thankfully, so ill post those tommorow probably. Aw Maya im glad you had great walks!! Joey is also a HUGE fan of fetch and its safe to say his ball is his new fav toy.


----------



## GoldenJona

I haven't posted pictures of Jona in a while so this morning I made him pose for a couple of pictures to share with everyone here.

*the date is wrong on the camera because those were taken like 10 mins ago*


----------



## janine

Jona is growing into a very handsome dog. Don't want to sound like a mom but you don't leave that prong collar on him when you aren't home ... do you?


----------



## iansgran

Jona looks so grown up and we have all been thinking that. Sister in law is here from LA and Jaro loves her, good think she loves dogs.


----------



## Jamm

Wow! Jona looks like such a big boy!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Do you lot use the bitter apple? I have had to use it on the corridor wall as he started chewing off paint from it! I must admit there was a crack so basically Eric started on that..
> 
> they chew on anything and everything.
> 
> On the good side of things.. Eric has been a good boy with fetch! He will now do up to 20 fetches, and of course always dependent on how tired he is.
> 
> Eric knows how to wait but he's terrible on the leash. We need some good heel management and also to stop him from pulling like crazy when he sees another dog/squirrel/bird.


Alfie is a mega chewing phase - he destroyed my dads slippers yesterday!!! He will chew on me too!  I thought the biting was really improving but he's backtracked!  He is getting slowly better at heel walking. I take his entire 'teatime' food with me and give him a piece and say 'good boy heel' constantly. He knows now to stick by me if he wants food - he only pulls when he sees another dog etc now. Or falling leaves or GRASS???? It's a very slow process thats for sure.........

Edwin, whoa Jona is looking such a big boy now!  He sure doesn't look like a pup anymore!!!

Well, puppy class was a nightmare again last night!  He can do the sits/does etc at home but in class I'll be lucky to get 1 sit out of him despite the fact I have a bag with his food in it right there in front of his nose...... He just wants to play. I have to kneel on the floor and hold his collar to stop him pulling during class. I e-mailed my trainier last night as I was feeling so frustrated and he e-maild back saying - ring me and we'll chat! Yikes! Hope he's not gonna say I have the only golden that is untrainable!!!!!!! I'm still feeling upset from last night even now. Alfie is juts not listening or concentrating anymore.  Not that he ever did much to begin with...


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Awww... Alfie's Girl, I am sure things will get better with him!! See what his trainer has to say, maybe he will have some helpful tips to work with Alfie at home. Our pups are entering the "teenage phase"!!! I just pulled out my "Golden Retrievers for Dummies" book (my bible these past few months), and it says:

"Puppies go through the 'terrible teens' just like kids do. This stage begins anywhere from 6 - 9 months of age. He's entering sexual maturity and as those big-boy hormones start pumping through his puppy veins, he will discover independence, confidence, and even arrogance, all of which will probably be directed at you, the loving owner he's supposed to please. The symptoms of adolescence can be sudden, and inexplicable. Suddenly, your once adoring Golden challenges your authority, jumps on furniture, and forgets commands he once responded to. He digs, barks, jumps, nips, becomes possessive and demanding, mounts your leg, and marks his territory (girls then squat and wet the rug). The teen period can last for several months, and beyond, sometimes up to 2 years. Your Golden's need for stimulation, companionship, and activity during his adolescence are very high, and his tolerance for boredom and inactivity are low. Dig out that P for patient!! But if you can tough it out, you'll have a wonderful companion for the next 10 or 15 years!"

Wish I had more advice, but Maya hasn't done a class yet, we start one in a month. We don't have much in our area, and this is the first class we have been able to get into  So let me know what your trainer says, because I am pretty sure I am going to have the same issues with her!! lol!

Maya is normally after everything on walks - leaves and grass too - it sounds like Alfie and Maya are two peas in a pod!! yesterday, I like to have the confidence that her walking is getting better, but it may have been just a freak calm day?! She's much better on her new Kong harness though, maybe she is getting the hint?


----------



## iansgran

I think it is the phase they are going through, too. chewing, forgetting what they did well like come, being uppity We just have to out last them. Remember they are entering the age when most dogs get given up because of behavior problems. I haven't started the second phase of obedience classes yet, either, just because there are none close, but now I am wondering if maybe I should wait a few months to get through this phase. I think I might start a thread on that.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> Awww... Alfie's Girl, I am sure things will get better with him!! See what his trainer has to say, maybe he will have some helpful tips to work with Alfie at home. Our pups are entering the "teenage phase"!!! I just pulled out my "Golden Retrievers for Dummies" book (my bible these past few months), and it says:
> 
> "Puppies go through the 'terrible teens' just like kids do. This stage begins anywhere from 6 - 9 months of age. He's entering sexual maturity and as those big-boy hormones start pumping through his puppy veins, he will discover independence, confidence, and even arrogance, all of which will probably be directed at you, the loving owner he's supposed to please. The symptoms of adolescence can be sudden, and inexplicable. Suddenly, your once adoring Golden challenges your authority, jumps on furniture, and forgets commands he once responded to. He digs, barks, jumps, nips, becomes possessive and demanding, mounts your leg, and marks his territory (girls then squat and wet the rug). The teen period can last for several months, and beyond, sometimes up to 2 years. Your Golden's need for stimulation, companionship, and activity during his adolescence are very high, and his tolerance for boredom and inactivity are low. Dig out that P for patient!! But if you can tough it out, you'll have a wonderful companion for the next 10 or 15 years!"
> 
> Wish I had more advice, but Maya hasn't done a class yet, we start one in a month. We don't have much in our area, and this is the first class we have been able to get into  So let me know what your trainer says, because I am pretty sure I am going to have the same issues with her!! lol!
> 
> Maya is normally after everything on walks - leaves and grass too - it sounds like Alfie and Maya are two peas in a pod!! yesterday, I like to have the confidence that her walking is getting better, but it may have been just a freak calm day?! She's much better on her new Kong harness though, maybe she is getting the hint?


Thats sounds like Alfie allright! TEENAGER IN THE HOUSE! Oh boy!


----------



## njames

I have had the same problem. Try giving him a different treat at class. Maybe it just doesnt entice him enough. I was using small pieces of pepperoni and Bradley was doing the same thing. I went to petco and got Bacon flavor training treats and hes doing better. Also i have been doing the watch thing constantly in class to make sure he is focused on me and not everyone around him. I went to get his heartguard yesterday at the vet. Bradley weighed in at 57 Lbs. I was amazed as he is quite a bit younger in this group than others. I will post pictures soon as it has been awhile.


----------



## DianaM

I agree about the treats. What are you using in class? We boil a piece of chicken breast and cut them into small pieces for Gracie's classes. Our trainer uses Goldfish crackers.

I am so bad when Gracie does something wrong. For some reason I think it is hilarious and just start cracking up! Last night we heard her doing something by the door. My husband said he thinks she's playing with my shoe (those shoes are fuzzy on the inside). I went to see and she was playing with the shoe so I pushed them under the shoe rack we have by the door. I walked away then heard another sound and turned around. She was using her paw to scoot the shoe out from under the rack! It was like she mimicked what I do with my feet to get the shoes out. I just started laughing! I pushed them under even more this time and saw Gracie sitting there staring for about a minute before she finally gave up and layed down.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I signed on here today and it says I last was here Sept 12th!

I am SO bad, time flies. I've been so dang busy.

Finlay is doing great, adjusted well to us both back at work this Fall, and has now retired his crates! Sleeps on the floor in our room at night (usually in bed for the last hour or so!) and then free run of the house daytime!

I'm not sure how much he weighs, but he's not too big! I am going to go post in the picture forum a photo update, but here's one.....we had some photos done of us 2 weeks ago!


----------



## GoldenJona

janine said:


> Jona is growing into a very handsome dog. Don't want to sound like a mom but you don't leave that prong collar on him when you aren't home ... do you?


No it's only on when I'm home. If no one is home he is in the crate, and we don't leave him in there with any kind or collar


----------



## kkudi

Edwin Jona is gorgeous and such a big boy!

I just wish we were all neighbours and our boys could have playdates on a daily basis! 

Wouldn't that be wonderful?

A neighbourhood of Golden April puppies!  (dream on Andreas...)

Eric needs to learn some manners on the leash....tonight we went on a high street which basically means noise, random shapes and people all over the place...and Eric was very scared...he needs to learn and so I have decided I will be gradually introducing busier roads to him....going late at night or early in the morning and then gradually going at times when the roads are busier...


----------



## newgolden

Hi all,
I can sooooooo relate to the naughty teenager!!! Holy MOLY!! Sawyer has been completely rebellious! I can believe that this is the time a lot of frustrated puppy owners might throw in the towel (unfortunately). 

All my early "bragging" about Sawyer not chewing things is coming back to haunt me. Luckily he has yet to go after walls or furniture (knock wood), but after the blackberry case incident he has chewed on a pair of shoes of my husbands (DH was really mad because they were a brand new pair of Clarks which he wouldn't normally buy) and today a pair of shoes of mine (luckily Payless - haha). Anyway, I have been buying chew toys like crazy to get him through this major chewing faze he seesm to be going through but nothing is working. Actually that isn't true ... I've started getting him raw marrow bones and he will spend a TON of time with them but I don't want to give more than a couple a week becuase I'm not sure how fattening they are or if too much will upset his tummy.

Anyway, his juvenile obedience started last week but I've had to opt out of the class since we have a family commitment on the night of the class. Trainer graciously offered to come over or for me to call if I have any major problems. Also, she's trying to get a class going on another night, too. However, I am trying to be diligent in researching training techniques at home and working with him here. 

Sawyer is VERY VERY food motivated which is great but when does the time come that they will do stuff you want WITHOUT the food???? 

Other than that he is still his handsome self and funny and most of the time a good puppers. He makes out great when we're not home all day and has the run of the main area in the house. No accidents, trouble, etc. We've been diligent about making sure EVERYTHING is picked up/away. I think he sleeps most of the day away. 

Sawyer loves, loves, loves fetch!! It's so much fun. Especially when I get home and he has boundless energy! Good for helping to exercise and tire him out when there is limited walking time.

Pictures of all the April pups are beautiful!!! Love seeing them


----------



## Jamm

I wish so too Andreas! lol

Joey is also started jumping up on people again. I dont know WHEN it started again but tonight we went by my work to talk to one of my friends and he jumped up on her and made me super embarassed!


----------



## newgolden

Oh...I forgot to mention that I have had luck using Vicks vaporub as a chewing deterrent. They seem to just HATE the smell. Once Sawyer smells it he completely backs off of whatever it is. Sometimes he'll bark at it and does some of those "arrrrr roooo" things but he never tries to lick or chew on whatever the item is. He seems to still love mouthing my husbands hands and he's put it on his hands when Sawyer has been particularly insistent. 

Obviously, it's a limited use thing because I can't have the house smelling like Vicks constantly (lol) but it does work. If I want him to stay off something, I've put some on a paper towel and placed the paper towel on whatever it is (say the coach when he was trying to scratch it).


----------



## jackie_hubert

Jamm said:


> I wish so too Andreas! lol
> 
> Joey is also started jumping up on people again. I dont know WHEN it started again but tonight we went by my work to talk to one of my friends and he jumped up on her and made me super embarassed!


Cosmo is absolutely insane when he greets people. It's like he just looses his brain. Everything else is going really well with him but right now the term 'calm greeting' just makes me laugh. He just catapults himself into people and tries to kiss them in the face! And he's 55 lbs! Ouch!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Edwin Jona is gorgeous and such a big boy!
> 
> I just wish we were all neighbours and our boys could have playdates on a daily basis!
> 
> Wouldn't that be wonderful?
> 
> A neighbourhood of Golden April puppies!  (dream on Andreas...)
> 
> Eric needs to learn some manners on the leash....tonight we went on a high street which basically means noise, random shapes and people all over the place...and Eric was very scared...he needs to learn and so I have decided I will be gradually introducing busier roads to him....going late at night or early in the morning and then gradually going at times when the roads are busier...


Ooh that would be soo cool! Alfie went through a phase of being afraid on the roads. He seemed to get over it himself as time went by! I'm sure he'll get used to it in no time!



newgolden said:


> Hi all,
> I can sooooooo relate to the naughty teenager!!! Holy MOLY!! Sawyer has been completely rebellious! I can believe that this is the time a lot of frustrated puppy owners might throw in the towel (unfortunately).
> 
> All my early "bragging" about Sawyer not chewing things is coming back to haunt me. Luckily he has yet to go after walls or furniture (knock wood), but after the blackberry case incident he has chewed on a pair of shoes of my husbands (DH was really mad because they were a brand new pair of Clarks which he wouldn't normally buy) and today a pair of shoes of mine (luckily Payless - haha). Anyway, I have been buying chew toys like crazy to get him through this major chewing faze he seesm to be going through but nothing is working. Actually that isn't true ... I've started getting him raw marrow bones and he will spend a TON of time with them but I don't want to give more than a couple a week becuase I'm not sure how fattening they are or if too much will upset his tummy.
> 
> Anyway, his juvenile obedience started last week but I've had to opt out of the class since we have a family commitment on the night of the class. Trainer graciously offered to come over or for me to call if I have any major problems. Also, she's trying to get a class going on another night, too. However, I am trying to be diligent in researching training techniques at home and working with him here.
> 
> Sawyer is VERY VERY food motivated which is great but when does the time come that they will do stuff you want WITHOUT the food????
> 
> Other than that he is still his handsome self and funny and most of the time a good puppers. He makes out great when we're not home all day and has the run of the main area in the house. No accidents, trouble, etc. We've been diligent about making sure EVERYTHING is picked up/away. I think he sleeps most of the day away.
> 
> Sawyer loves, loves, loves fetch!! It's so much fun. Especially when I get home and he has boundless energy! Good for helping to exercise and tire him out when there is limited walking time.
> 
> Pictures of all the April pups are beautiful!!! Love seeing them


Ooooh yeah! I know someone else that sounds just like Sawyer.....



Jamm said:


> I wish so too Andreas! lol
> 
> Joey is also started jumping up on people again. I dont know WHEN it started again but tonight we went by my work to talk to one of my friends and he jumped up on her and made me super embarassed!


Alfie does this too! Often when we are on a walk and someone comes up and pets him and he trys to jump up on them! (I'm thinking - this poor person must think I dont ever do training with Alfie!):uhoh: It is soo embarrasing!


----------



## kkudi

has your puppy even run to a family having picnic at the park? well Eric has twice!

I was expecting the families to tell Eric off but instead they both loved him and started playing/patting/sweet talking to him! What a nice way to encourage running to picnics! Now, I can never dare let him loose when there's a picnic around!


----------



## iansgran

Happy half birthday Joey and Jaro.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> has your puppy even run to a family having picnic at the park? well Eric has twice!
> 
> I was expecting the families to tell Eric off but instead they both loved him and started playing/patting/sweet talking to him! What a nice way to encourage running to picnics! Now, I can never dare let him loose when there's a picnic around!


Not picnics - but he did try and steal a little girls teddy in the park once.......:doh:


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Some photos from today...





































the holes Alfie chewed in my bed cover.....


----------



## Maya's_Mom

jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo is absolutely insane when he greets people. It's like he just looses his brain. Everything else is going really well with him but right now the term 'calm greeting' just makes me laugh. He just catapults himself into people and tries to kiss them in the face! And he's 55 lbs! Ouch!


Maya is the same. Calm Greeting + Maya = nonsense. It's just not happening. Now, that's not to say she's not getting better.... she is not jumping as much - but she's still a crazy lunatic when someone comes over. Just soooooo much love to give to everyone in her puppy heart 

Well, now here's a question for all of you... does anybody have a friend/family member/etc who has tried to DISCIPLINE your pup, without you asking?! Here's why I ask.... my bf's friends come over in the evenings some nights. His one friend has had big dogs and is fab with Maya. the other one.... not so much. He has his own two dogs (one is a nasty little chihuahua, the worst attitude EVER on a dog, and the other is a pug/english bulldog/jack russell mix - she's a pup, only 10 months old, but WILD WILD WILD.... you wanna talk about chewing? Our pups are all chew angels compared to this one...) Anyway.... the one night he came over, and Maya was barking and barking.... he reached down and held her mouth shut, and he must have been holding it tight, she started whimpering.... well, he didn't let go!! So the other 3 of us said "hey hey, let her go!!!" but he still held her for another 5 seconds or so!!! And then another instance, she jumped up, and he kneed her in the chest (she was still way too small to even do this!), so we said something again. Last night, he came over and she was wanting his attention, but he kept pushing her off and scolded her. I told him nicely "maybe you should get down to HER level and give her a pet, that's all she wants".... and he says to ME "she needs to learn some discipline!!" Oh, I just felt like saying "Because YOU DO such a good job with YOUR DOGS?!?!"

I don't really know how to handle this at all... he's my bf's best friend! When it was warmer out, I asked my bf to either stay outside with him or just go over to his house.... not come inside ours. But now that it's getting cold, they will be in our house more often.... what do I do without starting a war??


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Oh Alfie is so beautiful!!!


----------



## iansgran

Well since she does need to learn some discipline, just not from this guy, maybe when he is over you should just see they are separated, Maya in her crate or another room or on leash tied to you. Have BF talk to him, say you want to do the discipline just like you will with your children and it is not his business to do it--other than his turning away. Or you might get some training exercises in place like good greetings and enlist him to help by doing exactly what you tell him to do. Make him part of the training but under your plan and supervision.


----------



## Jamm

Aww Alfie!!

Id just like to say Happy half birthdays to Jaro and Joey!!  They are both 6months old today !<3 (we need more Jaro pics Ians'gran!)


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Happy 6 months Joey and Jaro!!!


----------



## West

Maya's_Mom said:


> Maya is the same. Calm Greeting + Maya = nonsense. It's just not happening. Now, that's not to say she's not getting better.... she is not jumping as much - but she's still a crazy lunatic when someone comes over. Just soooooo much love to give to everyone in her puppy heart
> 
> Well, now here's a question for all of you... does anybody have a friend/family member/etc who has tried to DISCIPLINE your pup, without you asking?! Here's why I ask.... my bf's friends come over in the evenings some nights. His one friend has had big dogs and is fab with Maya. the other one.... not so much. He has his own two dogs (one is a nasty little chihuahua, the worst attitude EVER on a dog, and the other is a pug/english bulldog/jack russell mix - she's a pup, only 10 months old, but WILD WILD WILD.... you wanna talk about chewing? Our pups are all chew angels compared to this one...) Anyway.... the one night he came over, and Maya was barking and barking.... he reached down and held her mouth shut, and he must have been holding it tight, she started whimpering.... well, he didn't let go!! So the other 3 of us said "hey hey, let her go!!!" but he still held her for another 5 seconds or so!!! And then another instance, she jumped up, and he kneed her in the chest (she was still way too small to even do this!), so we said something again. Last night, he came over and she was wanting his attention, but he kept pushing her off and scolded her. I told him nicely "maybe you should get down to HER level and give her a pet, that's all she wants".... and he says to ME "she needs to learn some discipline!!" Oh, I just felt like saying "Because YOU DO such a good job with YOUR DOGS?!?!"
> 
> I don't really know how to handle this at all... he's my bf's best friend! When it was warmer out, I asked my bf to either stay outside with him or just go over to his house.... not come inside ours. But now that it's getting cold, they will be in our house more often.... what do I do without starting a war??


If I were you I'd talk honestly with the guy and tell her that you and your BF are the only ones allowed to discipline Maya in whichever way you think is the best. Let him know that you won't have him messing with your dog's education or phisically reprimending her. Talk to him politely but firmly. Some people also need discipline and boundaries.
I hate it when people try to discipline or tell me what I should do with Cooper without me asking. I'm very open to suggestions, as Coop is my first pup, but I won't put up with people who have no clue telling me about my dog, who I know and train. Today there was this old guy with a horrible looking Shar Pei who told me that Cooper is too chubby. He was a complete stranger, on the street and he made that comment after asking "Is he a Lab?". Cooper has quite a long, wavy coat, so he doesn't look Lab at all. When I told him that he has the perfect weight for his age and overall size, according to the vet, he went on to enquire who his vet was, implying that it wasn't a good doctor. Grrrrrrrr!


----------



## kkudi

happy half year birthday Joey and Jaro!!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Maya's mom - I can see how this is frustrating. I generally welcome other people disciplining my dog. It is not okay for Cosmo to beg for attention or beg to petted by other people. In fact I get mad a people if they are rewarding begging behaviour or crazy excitement. He should stay away unti I've told him it's okay. BUT I would totally not be okay with the discpline that you describe. I am very particular in how I train our dog and am not okay with people being physical with him. Telling him "no!" in a firm loud voice I encourage, but not holding his mouth shut or kneeing him. I would keep the dog away from him if possible.


----------



## KaMu

Mya's Mom....I would not be a happy camper if anyone put their hands on my dog, first, without asking and second causing her any kind of intentional discomfort with their hands.
If he continues doing things such as this, what if say...Mya becomes fearful of "men"? Or, what if she takes what he is doing as an ok form of rough play? I guess either scenario is possible, at least those would be my concerns.
Can you crate her when and if hes around? Than talk to him about how you feel when he attempts to discipline your Mya? Sometimes just flat out, right to the point works best!


----------



## KaMu

Alfie is looking great!!!! And BIG too!!!  I liked the pic of him with his head a little out of the car window


----------



## newgolden

OK - sorry if I have missed this discussion (this thread is BIG) but now that we're getting to that half year mark (and some have arrived...happy birthday Jaro and Joey!) when are April puppies moving on to big dog food?? What are we looking for in the switch and when should it be made?

I have to admit I really don't know much about this. Sawyer is currently on Royal Canin Vet Diet Development and gets 3-4 c per day. He seems to like it (but hten again, he'd eat anything) and is not over or underweight but I don't know what needs to be upped, downed or stay the same in terms of nutrients, caloric intake, etc. and at what point.


----------



## SmileyRiley

Hi, I am a late comer but finally have been enticed to register because of the April puppies thread. My Riley was born April 20 so will be six months old next week. She is my first Goldie, but I have always wanted one. I am interested to see how big all your pups are - she must be on the tiny size as she is about 35 lbs right now. I am wondering if I should be worried about this....


----------



## Jamm

Welcome to you and Riley  Joey is a boy and is under 50lbs, so i wouldent think that 35 is something to worry about, maybe one of the other female april pup moms can help you out! Wed love to see pics of Riley


----------



## jackie_hubert

Hello and welcome smiley riley to the April forum! Would love to see pics of Riley. If you know Riley is healthy and came from a reputable breeder I wouldn't worry about the weight. If the parents were in the standard I'm sure she'll get there too. Can't hurt to ask your breeder if her siblings are about the same size as her. 

We have a boy and he's about 55lbs now. He's pretty big, though the other boys and girls on here are catching up with him.


----------



## SmileyRiley

Thanks, I am still trying to figure out how to upload pictures - I am new at this. She is healthy, playful and smart as a whip, just small. Her Mom and Dad were both pretty big so I expected her to be a bit bigger at this point. Love her to bits anyways though.


----------



## jackie_hubert

newgolden said:


> OK - sorry if I have missed this discussion (this thread is BIG) but now that we're getting to that half year mark (and some have arrived...happy birthday Jaro and Joey!) when are April puppies moving on to big dog food?? What are we looking for in the switch and when should it be made?
> 
> I have to admit I really don't know much about this. Sawyer is currently on Royal Canin Vet Diet Development and gets 3-4 c per day. He seems to like it (but hten again, he'd eat anything) and is not over or underweight but I don't know what needs to be upped, downed or stay the same in terms of nutrients, caloric intake, etc. and at what point.


I'd only change food portions if it's needed. If he's doing fine I'd stick with what you're doing. Cosmo is on an all lifestages diet so we do not need to switch to adult food. You can honestly switch at any time. There really isn't any significant reason you can't give adult food to a pup, some even give adult food to large breed puppies all along cause it is believed to slow down growth.


----------



## West

Cooper is currently an obnoxious teenager. The last evil he's come up with is stealing other dogs' toys in the park and refusing to approach me since I'll take the stolen goods away from him and back to the owner. I've tried everything. Telling him a firm NO or "drop it", enticing him with food, asking him to come with my sweetest voice, giving him treats if he drops it... but I seem to end up chasing him around until, tired and triumphant, he decides to let me catch him. He's done it twice and I don't like it at all. Usually he has a very good recall and is pretty obedient. He's had training lessons with a professional trainer for two months and he was doing great, but recently he started disobeying or playing deaf when he doesn't wanna obey (whenever he disobeys, he backs up and shakes his head, so we know he knows what he's doing). I hope the teenage stage is short.
Otherwise, he is the sweetest boy. He is always begging to be petted by all the owners of the other dogs in the park, he loves to snuggle with me and GF and he's smart and tons of fun. 
He's been having some minor ailments: a ear infection and a rash in his neck, probably caused by his former collar (we changed it and now he's using a harness, to be on the safe side), but he's much better. We are taking him to the vet for a check up tomorrow.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> Maya is the same. Calm Greeting + Maya = nonsense. It's just not happening. Now, that's not to say she's not getting better.... she is not jumping as much - but she's still a crazy lunatic when someone comes over. Just soooooo much love to give to everyone in her puppy heart
> 
> Well, now here's a question for all of you... does anybody have a friend/family member/etc who has tried to DISCIPLINE your pup, without you asking?! Here's why I ask.... my bf's friends come over in the evenings some nights. His one friend has had big dogs and is fab with Maya. the other one.... not so much. He has his own two dogs (one is a nasty little chihuahua, the worst attitude EVER on a dog, and the other is a pug/english bulldog/jack russell mix - she's a pup, only 10 months old, but WILD WILD WILD.... you wanna talk about chewing? Our pups are all chew angels compared to this one...) Anyway.... the one night he came over, and Maya was barking and barking.... he reached down and held her mouth shut, and he must have been holding it tight, she started whimpering.... well, he didn't let go!! So the other 3 of us said "hey hey, let her go!!!" but he still held her for another 5 seconds or so!!! And then another instance, she jumped up, and he kneed her in the chest (she was still way too small to even do this!), so we said something again. Last night, he came over and she was wanting his attention, but he kept pushing her off and scolded her. I told him nicely "maybe you should get down to HER level and give her a pet, that's all she wants".... and he says to ME "she needs to learn some discipline!!" Oh, I just felt like saying "Because YOU DO such a good job with YOUR DOGS?!?!"
> 
> I don't really know how to handle this at all... he's my bf's best friend! When it was warmer out, I asked my bf to either stay outside with him or just go over to his house.... not come inside ours. But now that it's getting cold, they will be in our house more often.... what do I do without starting a war??


That would make me silently mad! There are a few people whom I wouldn't mind disciplining Alfie as I know they are experienced dog owners and their intent is only to help me - and plus they would never lay a finger on him!!! 

There is a friend of my mum who drops round uinvited very often -usually at the most awkward times! She walkses in like she owns the place and then gets all flustered when Alfie comes up to her. He is only being friendly but she goes crazy and waves her arms about saying 'oh oh no get him off me'. We try and tell her to just ignore him and he'll stop but she doesnt 'get it'  If he barks she tells him off (verbally in an angry way)  We asked her if she was afraid of dogs and she said 'oh no'????????? Poor Alfie - she wont listen when we tell her to ignore him and I refuse to crate him and exclude him from his own living room just because she comes in uninvited to demand help on something or other from one of us!  We dont mind helping out - but its her attitude and her attitude to Alfie that we dont like! even my mum will say after she's gone 'did you HEAR the way she spoke to Alfie?' We are especially annoyed as she so strongly protested when we asked if she was afraid of him - yet she goes nuts when he's around her??? Her own parent own a Golden even???


----------



## Alfie's Girl

West said:


> Cooper is currently an obnoxious teenager. The last evil he's come up with is stealing other dogs' toys in the park and refusing to approach me since I'll take the stolen goods away from him and back to the owner. I've tried everything. Telling him a firm NO or "drop it", enticing him with food, asking him to come with my sweetest voice, giving him treats if he drops it... but I seem to end up chasing him around until, tired and triumphant, he decides to let me catch him. He's done it twice and I don't like it at all. Usually he has a very good recall and is pretty obedient. He's had training lessons with a professional trainer for two months and he was doing great, but recently he started disobeying or playing deaf when he doesn't wanna obey (whenever he disobeys, he backs up and shakes his head, so we know he knows what he's doing). I hope the teenage stage is short.
> Otherwise, he is the sweetest boy. He is always begging to be petted by all the owners of the other dogs in the park, he loves to snuggle with me and GF and he's smart and tons of fun.
> He's been having some minor ailments: a ear infection and a rash in his neck, probably caused by his former collar (we changed it and now he's using a harness, to be on the safe side), but he's much better. We are taking him to the vet for a check up tomorrow.


This sounds very much like Alfie! He's stopped listening to me.  And he's biting again! :no: April puppies are turning into TEENAGERS!!!! aaaaaahhh



SmileyRiley said:


> Thanks, I am still trying to figure out how to upload pictures - I am new at this. She is healthy, playful and smart as a whip, just small. Her Mom and Dad were both pretty big so I expected her to be a bit bigger at this point. Love her to bits anyways though.


Welcome SmileyRiley :wavey:I'm Charlotte, mum to Alfie b.26 april. He's quite a big boy too! I'll get his weight in a week or so at his next check up - he's gotta be at least 50lb though! If you little lady is healthy and the vet is happy than I'm sure theres nothing to worry about! On the bag of food I have for Alfie there is a chart on the side that tells me how much to increase his food each month. I had to feed my boy more than it said as he wasn't putting on weight. If she is steadily putting weight on then I'm sure she's okay! 



I have a question for y'all - how many miles do you walk per day? (google earth can help with the measuring if you dont know!) I walk Alfie 2-3 miles per day. Before a couple of weeks ago he was only getting around 1 mile per day but his energy has ramped up MAJORLY in the last few weeks! I break it up into 2-3 separate walks per day. I walk slowly cos I cant be bothered to walk fast...plus its kinda difficult when your teaching 'heel' anyway!!! At least 1 of the walks is off leash so he can run a bit!


----------



## kkudi

Maya's Mom I know exactly what you mean. Our friends thankfully know that they shouldn't interfere and they don't luckily, but there are times when we go at parks and we engage in conversations with other dog owners they will start telling me "have you done this, have you done that?" " he looks very lean" or whatever comment they decide to throw in! Well if your dog is fat and you overfeed him it's not our fault that he will be prone to cancer and a bunch of other joint problems when he becomes a senior is it?

anyways, generally, i dont like people telling my dog off or whatever. 

when he was younger, we had the lead on him in the house to stop him from being over-energetic and there was friend who took his lead off because he felt sorry for him! I wanted to scream at her!!!! ARGh!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Happy Saturday - I have to go to work 

Thanks for all the advice about the unwanted discipline. I talked to my bf about it and just told him that I don't want his friend laying his hands on our dog. I told him that from now on I will put up the baby gate across the living room... so she can't get at him when they go downstairs. And I told him that if he wants to come into the house where she is, he is ONLY allowed to take on the "tree" method... he is not allowed to touch her. If she's jumping, barking, etc. his friend is to stay still like a tree and then walk away. That's it. No more touching my pup! I don't discipline HIS dogs or kids!!!

Maya is on adult food... it was kind of an unintended switch. When my sister's 3 year old GR was here, they ate each other's food (of course). Then I ran out of puppy food, because Hudson ate it all :doh: And I had a bag of adult food, and since she had been eating it all weekend anyway.... she eats about 3 and a half cups a day....

Welcome SmileyRiley!!! Maya was born April 20th as well!! Can't wait to see pics of Riley!

And West... Maya does the same as Cooper. But she steals MY things (like my lip balm, hair clips, etc) and runs around the house with them. Treats don't work, toys, nothing. We usually end up cornering her to get the stuff back. Or, another method I use.... I lay down on the floor very still, and she will come over to see what's wrong with mom!!!! Then I grab the item I need back!!


----------



## iansgran

We had the run away and won't give back issue in the backyard the other day with a big stick. Real keep away game, and I was not too happy either. This is a stage--i hope.


----------



## Jamm

I posted a thread about Joey not sleeping at all. Ive tried everything but he insists on getting up early D: We walk about 2-3 miles a day sometimes one or two more or less. Lastnight when i got home form work we walked for an hour in hopes of tiring him out, but 6am this morning i heard a woof woof. *is cranky from no sleep!*


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> I posted a thread about Joey not sleeping at all. Ive tried everything but he insists on getting up early D: We walk about 2-3 miles a day sometimes one or two more or less. Lastnight when i got home form work we walked for an hour in hopes of tiring him out, but 6am this morning i heard a woof woof. *is cranky from no sleep!*


Alfie usually wakes 5.55am! On the dot! Weird???? Today he woke early and I took him out to pee and then he went back to sleep then woke at 6.55am???????? Funny dog! Alfie has never let me sleep past 7am! Fortunatley my parents are up by then so they take over if I want a lay in!


----------



## kkudi

Eric sleeps well at night! thank god! 

and also i take this opportunity to welcome you in the April Puppies thread SmileyRiley! Eric was born on the 26th of April so he will be turning 6 months next Friday!

Looking forward to seeing pics of your baby girl!

Charlotte: On a good day when I have the time, it's about 1.5 miles to reach a really nice park and about 1.5 miles back. When we get to the park, he's is let loose and runs around like a crazy boy! That's where he meets all the other dogs and he socialises to the maximum! That's during the weekends, mondays tuesdays and wednesdays.
Thursdays and Fridays are too busy for me, so he doesnt get to be walked or exercise as much.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Eric sleeps well at night! thank god!
> 
> and also i take this opportunity to welcome you in the April Puppies thread SmileyRiley! Eric was born on the 26th of April so he will be turning 6 months next Friday!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing pics of your baby girl!
> 
> Charlotte: On a good day when I have the time, it's about 1.5 miles to reach a really nice park and about 1.5 miles back. When we get to the park, he's is let loose and runs around like a crazy boy! That's where he meets all the other dogs and he socialises to the maximum! That's during the weekends, mondays tuesdays and wednesdays.
> Thursdays and Fridays are too busy for me, so he doesnt get to be walked or exercise as much.


ANDREAS...:--appalled: you got Erics date of birth wrong! tut tut lol


----------



## kkudi

i did indeed lol! Eric was born on the 22nd of April not on the 26th!!!!!! i dont know what i was thinking! Alfie's birthday is on the 26th!!

I got the day of the week correct I think!


----------



## iansgran

The more the merrier in the April puppies thread. Yea. Yea. Jaro has never been a good sleeper all night, but then neither am I so my getting up for bathroom trip wakes him up. But I think they may need less sleep at night now--need is the word because a dog can sleep 20 hours a day when bored. Can you put him someplace further away from you, so you can ignore him when he gets up too early? Like training a baby to sleep in. It is a beautiful fall day here so I hope to get some photos this weekend.


----------



## kkudi

Looking forward to seeing some pictures of Jaro! 

We're probably one of the few threads in GRF that has over 90 pages!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Not going to brag or anything.... lol... but Maya sleeps until about 8am every single day. The first 2 nights she was home she woke up during the night, but since night #3, she has slept through!!! She used to wake up at 5:30am when my bf gets up for work, but not anymore!! I opened her crate this morning at 6:30.... lazy bum just layed in there, refused to get up!!!

Beautiful fall weekend here too... wish I was outside with Maya, rather that sitting in the office looking longingly out thru the window!!

Jamm, do you cover his crate at night? Where is his crate?


----------



## West

Maya's Mom:
I'm glad you set things straight. How did your BF react? It's cool to be on the same page about those things  I hope his friend understands and starts doing the right thing (or tell him to do as a tree and leaf your dog alone  )
Coop ALSO steals my things (trainers and GF's boots, mainly), but at home everything is ok cause I can corner him easily and ask him to give them back. But in the park it's a whole different story 
Your other method is a really good idea. I don't know about lying on the grass in the park, but hey, I'll give it a try and see if it works!

Alfie's Girl:
Yeap, they are teenagers now, and really bratty. Today in his training session Cooper absolutely refused to do anything unless we had food IN OUR HANDS. I mean, it doesn't matter that he knows he'll get the treat eventually, as usual, he wants to see it and smell it BEFORE he does any work. The trainer was really frustrated, because it's evident that he knows all the commands (he does them extra fast when he wants to), he just refuses to obey. So, he offered us a couple of free lessons and told us we'll keep working with him until he gets it right and stops being whimsical.

I don't really know how many miles we walk. Sometimes we don't actually walk but go to the park, where he can be off leash and run around. We go out at least three times a day, between 30 min and an hour each. When we do walk, we usually walk from 1.5 to 2 miles.

Ian's Gran: I do hope this is a stage, too :S

Jamm: Until last week, Cooper was a really good sleeper and very lazy. He went to bed whenever we did and stayed until we got up, around 9 or 10 a.m. He even slept late with us at weekends, until almost midday. These days he gets up in the middle of the night to bother the cats and at 7ish he NEEDS to go outside and pee, so I have to stumble out of bed, put on the first pair of pants and Tshirt I see and take him out, unless I want a yellow river in my living room. I work afternoons and evenings until 9 or 10 p.m. and often take work home and stay up late, so waking up so early is a nightmare!

We are looking forward to going on holiday to the beach with him. But for now, I'm happy cause tomorrow we'll go to a big park with a lake where he can swim


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo sleeps until whenever we sleep. We're kinda night-owls so usually that means he sleeps till 10 or 11. :


----------



## Maya's_Mom

West said:


> Maya's Mom:
> I'm glad you set things straight. How did your BF react? It's cool to be on the same page about those things  I hope his friend understands and starts doing the right thing (or tell him to do as a tree and leaf your dog alone  )
> Coop ALSO steals my things (trainers and GF's boots, mainly), but at home everything is ok cause I can corner him easily and ask him to give them back. But in the park it's a whole different story
> Your other method is a really good idea. I don't know about lying on the grass in the park, but hey, I'll give it a try and see if it works!


My Bf understood totally, which is great.... he just didn't know how to deal with it either... but I gave him "the speech" to give to his friend... so we will see. Honestly, this guy has two of the worst behaved dogs I have EVER seen... his chihuahua barks constantly at everyone, and is super-duper aggresive and grouchy. His pup (the pug/bulldog/jack russell mix) is annoyingly hyper and chews up everything. She seriously SHREDS towels/blankets/etc that are in her crate... and she never ever gets walked to get some of that energy out of her.... So, you can kind of see why I don't think HE should be disciplining my Maya!! lol

And yes, as for the "laying down" trick... it seems to work! My sister and I were walking her GR off-leash a while ago and he took off down the path, so the two of us dropped and layed down... we looked like fools I suppose, but he came back to check on us!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Maya's_Mom said:


> And yes, as for the "laying down" trick... it seems to work! My sister and I were walking her GR off-leash a while ago and he took off down the path, so the two of us dropped and layed down... we looked like fools I suppose, but he came back to check on us!!!


I'd love to see that one day on a walk! lol


----------



## West

Cool, I'm definitely going to try it! Thanks!
It's great that your BF supports you on this!  Good luck with the disciplinarian who needs to be disciplined 

Today Coop got checked at the vet. Ear infection is completely cured and he can go swimming tomorrow!


----------



## Jamm

Joeys crate is in a no window room on our main floor and the only side that gets a little big of light, we cover with a blanket, but other then that its pure darkness. I hope he sleeps tonight work is soo tiring already D: And it doesnt help that with the windchill already my little town is in the -10 and FREEZING. So long walks are very very draining.


----------



## newgolden

Jamm...can Joey sleep outside the crate yet or you don't want to go there? I only say this because when we first started not crating Sawyer during the day we were still crating him at night. My youngest was going through a stage where he needed the door open to sleep and inevitably Sawyer would go pounce on him in bed. And, of course, we were woken early (too early) to barking, etc. Sometimes he woudln't even go out to pee but if we re-crated him he'd just bark and that was just a pain in the ass (can't ignore a barking dog with 2 kids in the house...everyone's up!!). 

ANYWAY, he is now sleeping technically uncrated. When we go to bed he goes off to his crate on his own but the door is open. For some reason he is sleeping later as a result. Lots of times he just moves out of the crate to a "better" spot and goes back to sleep. Other times he comes up to our room and just lazes until we get up. He never barks anymore in the morning...YAY! PLUS - it seems to be one of his most cooperative times of the day. 

Any chance you might want to try it??


----------



## KaMu

Hmmm teenage stage? Heck, I thought we were headed out of that stage  Honestly, I know they say this is the time when people give up on their GR. I just can't see it! Yes, she can be a brat but it's a Puppy Brat thing, I think it's sort of funny, and I love her even more for it because it's a part of her fun loving nature.
Plus, our bond grows every week...right? Dont you all feel the same? I dont ever want to be without her 

Looking forward to new pictures of that sweet boy Jaro!

Dropping to the ground...lol ok, Ill have to remember that, kind of like stop drop and roll but we arnt rolling and there's no fire!  I can see that working though

Some were talking about their pups not giving a toy or whatever back. Try making that a part of their training. I always trade with Roxy, a treat for whatever she has that I want. She will drop anything for a treat  "Drop it" Treat right as she drops the toy or whatever, than snatch the item right quick! Like with everything in our training its repetition and consistancy.

Roxy was a little calmer with all the distractions in training, infact the instructor had to call my name twice because I was watching the handling class:uhoh: Bad Bad Kathleen!
It was kind of a crazy night there...........we figured it must have been a full moon 

Her new thing is before I say anything she sits and if no treat she lays down:doh: Its cute but shes doing things Im not asking so I dont give treats...I hope thats the right thing to do?

Sleeping...Roxy I still put in the crate because she likes to wake me up at all hours with kisses and big paws on my head! I have gotten her into a routine of waking and eating at 5:30 a.m. So Im at fault for her immediately wanting to eat at that hour, on my days off luckily hubby takes care of her so I can sleep till at least 8! When I have work, I slip her food into her crate with some water and she will than settle back down until about 8. So her whining in the morning when she hears me, is for food not to go out. She naps through out the day. Shes so funny on windy days when the leaves are blowing. I think she thinks its a game created just for her 

walks? Im not sure how far it is. Once around the block sometimes twice, with multiple short play periods out front. And, I usually always take her with me wherever I go on errands. I bought a safety belt for her, but she still manages to pull over towards me and likes to rest her head on my shoulder, while its cute  Its not safe, Im just having a heck of a time with that. I know, I should put her in the back seat...and I may have to. But, I do so enjoy her company up front

puppy food....We switched over to the Fromm large breed adult food this month. I had half a bag left of the LBP and mixed the new food. No problem at all with digestion.


----------



## jackie_hubert

How is everyone else doing with crating/non-crating? We put the crate away completely about 3 weeks ago. He's got the run of the house now day and night. No problems yet...but not holding my breath.


----------



## GoldenJona

Jona is probably the worst, he wakes up any time between 3:30-4:30 AM! I don't blame him though, he spends almost 8-9 hours in the crate while everyone is at work (only Mon-Fri); which I know is a lot but he does fine and is taking it very well.


----------



## Jamm

Nooo way does Joey get the run at all anytime. Only when someones showering. We haven't fully trusted him lol.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Joeys crate is in a no window room on our main floor and the only side that gets a little big of light, we cover with a blanket, but other then that its pure darkness. I hope he sleeps tonight work is soo tiring already D: And it doesnt help that with the windchill already my little town is in the -10 and FREEZING. So long walks are very very draining.


Whoa! Thats cold!!! Dont think I've ever been out in -10 before in my life. I dont envy you at all Jamm! 




KaMu said:


> Hmmm teenage stage? Heck, I thought we were headed out of that stage  Honestly, I know they say this is the time when people give up on their GR. I just can't see it! Yes, she can be a brat but it's a Puppy Brat thing, I think it's sort of funny, and I love her even more for it because it's a part of her fun loving nature.
> Plus, our bond grows every week...right? Dont you all feel the same? I dont ever want to be without her
> 
> Looking forward to new pictures of that sweet boy Jaro!
> 
> Dropping to the ground...lol ok, Ill have to remember that, kind of like stop drop and roll but we arnt rolling and there's no fire!  I can see that working though
> 
> Some were talking about their pups not giving a toy or whatever back. Try making that a part of their training. I always trade with Roxy, a treat for whatever she has that I want. She will drop anything for a treat  "Drop it" Treat right as she drops the toy or whatever, than snatch the item right quick! Like with everything in our training its repetition and consistancy.
> 
> Roxy was a little calmer with all the distractions in training, infact the instructor had to call my name twice because I was watching the handling class:uhoh: Bad Bad Kathleen!
> It was kind of a crazy night there...........we figured it must have been a full moon
> 
> Her new thing is before I say anything she sits and if no treat she lays down:doh: Its cute but shes doing things Im not asking so I dont give treats...I hope thats the right thing to do?
> 
> Sleeping...Roxy I still put in the crate because she likes to wake me up at all hours with kisses and big paws on my head! I have gotten her into a routine of waking and eating at 5:30 a.m. So Im at fault for her immediately wanting to eat at that hour, on my days off luckily hubby takes care of her so I can sleep till at least 8! When I have work, I slip her food into her crate with some water and she will than settle back down until about 8. So her whining in the morning when she hears me, is for food not to go out. She naps through out the day. Shes so funny on windy days when the leaves are blowing. I think she thinks its a game created just for her
> 
> walks? Im not sure how far it is. Once around the block sometimes twice, with multiple short play periods out front. And, I usually always take her with me wherever I go on errands. I bought a safety belt for her, but she still manages to pull over towards me and likes to rest her head on my shoulder, while its cute  Its not safe, Im just having a heck of a time with that. I know, I should put her in the back seat...and I may have to. But, I do so enjoy her company up front
> 
> puppy food....We switched over to the Fromm large breed adult food this month. I had half a bag left of the LBP and mixed the new food. No problem at all with digestion.


I NEVER want to be without my boy. EVER. I love him SOOOOOO much! Even though he is a monkey! I hear ya on the leaves thing....




jackie_hubert said:


> How is everyone else doing with crating/non-crating? We put the crate away completely about 3 weeks ago. He's got the run of the house now day and night. No problems yet...but not holding my breath.


We still have our crate up for if we need it but he doesn't go in there much anymore at all. He will sometimes go in there of his own choice. Not often though!  He wines if he gets locked in there. He has the run of the house sometimes and not too many probs yet.....


----------



## Alfie's Girl

*Ninja pup!*

check this out...


----------



## GoldenJona

There's no way I'd leave him out of the crate for 8 hrs by himself; as much as he's well behaved he's still a puppy. We might try the living room but I'll have to get gates to block off the kitchen. He actually jumped a gate; this gate is set on the first stair, so it goes up about 4 feet and it's going upstairs and he jumped it no problem because he saw me upstairs. If it was my house I would try but I'm still with my rents and they'd kill me and him if he ate/chewed anything somewhat valuable.


----------



## Jamm

GoldenJona said:


> There's no way I'd leave him out of the crate for 8 hrs by himself; as much as he's well behaved he's still a puppy. We might try the living room but I'll have to get gates to block off the kitchen. He actually jumped a gate; this gate is set on the first stair, so it goes up about 4 feet and it's going upstairs and he jumped it no problem because he saw me upstairs. If it was my house I would try but I'm still with my rents and they'd kill me and him if he ate/chewed anything somewhat valuable.


100% agree! lol If it were my own place Joey would be sleeping with me and would have free run alot more then he does now. But i have to respect that my moms a clean freak and is very picky about everything. lol 

Edwin i read that Jona gets up between 330 and 4?!?!
what time does he go to bed at???


----------



## kkudi

i just cant imagine locking a puppy in a crate for 8 hours. in my own personal opinion that's just inhuman. I think containing him in an area rather than 1m by 1m crate is much better. Whenever we're not home, we just contain him in the corridor, kitchen and the bathroom. We have had no damages whatsoever. 

I'm looking forward to not closing any doors at all, one day.

Today we went to Hampstead Heath again, it was sunny but nevertheless quite cold. Eric went in full body but was scared to paddle today.. I wonder when he will become bold enough to run in like a swimmer! Perhaps next summer when it will be sunny and hot again!

Eric adjusts to our sleeping patterns, last weekend for example we slept in until noon and he slept too. Eric's sleeping patterns depend on how much exercise he got the day before. 

Sometimes he gets used to it so much that when we want to leave the house early and have to take him out in the morning that he refuses to get up unless we present him with food! It's mad!


----------



## GoldenJona

Jamm said:


> 100% agree! lol If it were my own place Joey would be sleeping with me and would have free run alot more then he does now. But i have to respect that my moms a clean freak and is very picky about everything. lol
> 
> Edwin i read that Jona gets up between 330 and 4?!?!
> what time does he go to bed at???


He goes to bed around 9pm.

As far as keeping him in the crate for the day, he does ok. He sleeps the whole time. He's actually getting use to it because now on weekends when he's out of the crate he sleeps from like 12pm-2pm. I don't like to do it but I'm not going to pay $500 a month for daycare, that's just too much money. His behavior doesn't change either because when I get home we go for a 2 mile walk.


----------



## Jamm

Joey is only crated for his nap from 12-3 and when he sleeps. Other then that hes out playing or chillin the whole time.


----------



## iansgran

I'm home most of the time so I don't have to worry about long times alone, but I don't think he is ready to be alone for long periods without being in the crate. We do crate him at night either the crate in the bedroom or the one downstairs. I worry he might eat something that would hurt him. I can probably deal with destructive chewing of my furniture etc, but wouldn't like it much, but mostly don't want him to get in the habit. I crated Subiaco until he was about 1 or 1/2 when we were not home, but I came home at noon and it was probably 6 hours total he was crated.


----------



## jackie_hubert

GoldenJona said:


> He goes to bed around 9pm.
> 
> As far as keeping him in the crate for the day, he does ok. He sleeps the whole time. He's actually getting use to it because now on weekends when he's out of the crate he sleeps from like 12pm-2pm. I don't like to do it but I'm not going to pay $500 a month for daycare, that's just too much money. His behavior doesn't change either because when I get home we go for a 2 mile walk.


Money is tight for us right now too having spent all our daycare budget on our cat's vet fees and meds. I know how you feel and I'm actually asking that relatives/friends don't get me a B-Day or Christmas gift this year but instead give me money for a Tracking class and daycare. It's not like you don't want to spend spend money sending him to a doggy spa every day, it's just not there. 

It is true that 8hrs of crating a day, plus what, 8hrs at night is considered by experts to be "overcrating" - more than half the day. Studies show "overcrating" has serious physical and mental longterm effects on a dog, even if you don't see them now (I'll post the citations if I don't get killed by my giant box of school notes trying to find them) including lack of muscle mass and thus low weight.

But hopefully you won't need to do it for much longer anyway. Some also suggest getting an actual dog run inside the house, though something tells me your parents probably won't go for that and with that money you may as well pay a walker/daycare/friend.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

maya only goes in her crate at night to sleep. During the day I use a baby gate to block her in the kitchen/corridor. Have been doing this for quite a while. She doesn't jump the gate at all.... she knocked it over once and it scared the you-know-what out of her.... so now she doesn't go near it. Bit by bit we are leaving her to have the run of the house... first for 20mins while we ran out to get a bite to eat, an hour when we went for groceries and errands... and I left her for over 2 hours today while we went to my inlaws. Now... today she had gone to my inlaws with me, we ran around in the backyard then went for an hour + walk.... so she was pretty tired.... I don't know if I am worried about her chewing or anything... next step is leaving her out while i go to work on a 5 hour shift? I left her out of her crate one night to sleep while my bf was away... I kept the bedroom door closed, but she just snuggled up with me and slept right through...

Just had to give her a bath... she doesn't really enjoy baths much.... but she rolled in SOME sort of animal poo today, yuck!!!!! it was all up by her neck and ear... nasty. I suspect a racoon or squirrel? Some sort of berry-eating animal since it was, uh... purple!!! SO gross!!


----------



## GoldenJona

As much as I want to leave him out, I just don't think he can last 8 hours out of the crate without an accident (peeing).


----------



## kkudi

Eric's crated at night only and he will sleep during the daytime in there if he wishes. Eric's been left alone for 8-9 hours for 3-4 weeks (during weekdays) (not crated, he was just contained within the corridor, kitchen, bath and reception) and we have had no accidents whatsoever! By accidents I mean both peeing/poo and furniture destruction or whatsoever. 

It's been working quite well for us. I wish I could afford doggie day care, but in London this is only for the very posh. It costs A LOT of money, at least the ones I have searched for (something like £20 ~ 31USD per day) . Ideally, when I start work next year, and I will stop being a student, and he will be alone for approx. 8 hours, I will want a dog walker at least. That way, I will know he will get his daily exercise without having to worry too much when I come back.


----------



## GoldenJona

I kind of want to try it; the only problem with a dog walker is that they would need a key to get in and my dad would never give a stranger a key to our house


----------



## kkudi

GoldenJona said:


> I kind of want to try it; the only problem with a dog walker is that they would need a key to get in and my dad would never give a stranger a key to our house


I totally get you there. I don't think I'd feel comfortable to give my keys to stranger either! 

It's the only that puts me back but I suppose it's one of those things you have to do one way or another. But yea I totally get you with the key, it's about trust, and trusting your house to some stranger takes a lot of guts.


----------



## iansgran

Here the high school kids start school very early so they get out early, too. Maybe you guys might have a neighbor kid or retired person who can come by and take the pups for a walk.


----------



## newgolden

I think doggy daycare would be great (imagine the tired pups at the end of the day - haha) but, as others said, it's very expensive. 

What does everyone think of electric fences?? I've heard they are a godsend from some and cruel from others. Part of Sawyer's new behaviour is bolting from the yard. He's done it twice in the last 3 days so now he is banished to the tie-out. Thoughts? 

The tie-out is proving to be problematic as he has never been great about pottying on a leash and he seems to not want to do it on the tie out (it is 27 feet). I guess he feels like he can't wander to "pick his spot" especially for pooping. He is coming around with the peeing and doesn't have so much of a problem with that anymore. I was seriously getting frustrated tonight and i knew he HAD to go since he hadn't pooped since before supper yesterday and it was about 8pm our time. So finally I just let him off the tie and didn't put him on the leash and almost immediately he had a poo. Poor thing.


----------



## KaMu

*Tracking*

Jackie, when you have time I noticed in another thread you mentioned your were starting cosmo with tracking. Tell me about tracking and how the two of you will use this experience? Just curious because after this class we will have to choose something else. We enjoy the training too much to stop , so Im just curious,


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy is in the crate at night from 10-11 until 7 in the morning. She has never had an accident in the crate!!

Since I work part time and only a mile and a half away, she goes into the crate about 8 am and I come home around noon to take her out and feed her. I get home from work around 2 and then she is out of the crate for most of the rest of the day. She has pretty much free run of the house but we do have to close doors since she likes to drink out of the toilet and rummage through the bathroom trash.

Have any of you April puppy parents switched over to two meals a day and how much do you feed?


----------



## KaMu

Yes! We have been doing the 2 meals a day for about a month. 1 1/2 cup in the a.m. and 1 1/2 cups in the p.m.
Switching was no real change for her at all! Same amount of food. I really think she likes the idea of having 2 bigger meals  Than again, maybe I think too much


----------



## Jamm

We have been doing two meals a day for a while now, and its 1 1/12 cup for both meals. I hope Joey sleeps tonight. All of the sudden hes started to bark before he goes to sleep in his crate at night.. Something thats just started the last couple of days. Im really gunna start to look into doggie daycares though..


----------



## jackie_hubert

KaMu said:


> Jackie, when you have time I noticed in another thread you mentioned your were starting cosmo with tracking. Tell me about tracking and how the two of you will use this experience? Just curious because after this class we will have to choose something else. We enjoy the training too much to stop , so Im just curious,


We've been doing it informally at home as we hope to train Cosmo for Search and Rescue. Tracking is great fun and Goldens usually take naturally to it, and it is relatively easy and fun to teach with not much obedience necessary. You can start by taking formal classes but you can also do it yourself with the help of a friend and a good tracking book or website. Essentially she follows a line of scent from a starting line to the goal. The goal can be a familiar person to start, playing a game of hide and seek. They work on a long leash and harness. 

We started in a little used area with grass (the longer the easier). I started at the start and walked away to a hiding spot (about 40m away) as he watched me leave. My husband and Cosmo then tried to find me using the track I had laid. Long grass holds scent well and you can kinda see where the track is, so it's easy. You can also set an obvious scent line by putting some hotdog on the bottom of your shoes. The dog should watch you walk away from the start line and then you just say "search" or "find" and off you go, usually quite quickly! Lots of encouragement and excitement on the way and when she leads you to the goal. Eventually you'll work your way up to complicated tracks on a variety of surfaces. Teach the "search" of "find" command at home by putting her in a sit-stay and going to another room to (obviously) hide a treat or two. Say the command to release her to find it, and say it over and over again until she finds the treats.


----------



## iansgran

Been doing two meals, 1/2 C each, fro about a month. I was hoping it would keep him from getting up in the middle of the night to poop, and it did that, but sometimes he stills gets me up either just for fun or he really has to pee.


----------



## DianaM

We have been slowly testing Gracie out of the crate for the past couple weeks. I leave her out now when I leave for work and my husband comes downstairs about an hour and a half later. He said she is usually just sleeping. We started to leave her out when we left on quick errands but lately she has been really interested in the parakeet so we are nervous she will knock his cage over or kill him. We might have to move the bird to another room. We'll continue to test her out of the crate. So far she hasn't done anything bad.. she just plays with her toys or sleeps.

As for food.. we are pretty much just feeding 2 meals now. My husband says if she doesn't finish her breakfast, he will give her whatever was left at lunch time.


----------



## West

We have never crated Cooper. Crating is not common in my country and, maybe due to a cultural thing, I don't really like it (though I can see the benefits, Cooper still has poo and pee accidents at home). Whenever Coop is alone (always for less than 5 hours), I walk him before going away so that he is tired and likely to sleep and we leave him in the living room and kitchen area. We had a problem only once, when we had to leave him for more than 5 hours 'cause my GF's granny died, and when we came back he had managed to get hold of the trash bag and spill it all over the living room and kitchen. Luckily it was mostly paper and he didn't swallow anything, but we have benn much more cautious with the trash since.

We are still feeding four times a day :S We should be transitioning, I know. 

Yesterday Cooper swam like a pro! It was his second time in the park with a big artificial lake. The first time he waddled and only swam a bit, but yesterday it was amazing! And he didn't want to stop at all! He kept looking for sticks and jumping into the water again and again. He really enjoyed it. I'm so proud of the little otter!  I'm posting pics in another thread.


----------



## DianaM

Also, I think people were talking about sleep patterns. We are SO lucky cuz Gracie starts getting sleepy around 9/10 and will sleep whenever we are ready. She doesn't wake up until she hears us moving around upstairs during the weekend or when we get ready for work during the week.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maya is down to 2 meals a day.... 1 1/2 cups each time. If I am home, or am leaving the house around noon for work, I will drop an extra 1/2 cup in her dish. I just can't bear to think that she gets hungry when I am gone!!

Someone mentioned about not pooping while he is on his tie-out?? Maya won't poo on walks/leash. Never has. She will pull like a maniac and act all crazy, but won't poop until she is back in her own yard! pee's are no problem... but she will hold that #2 until she's on familiar ground!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Alfie's started lifting his leg now!  It's kinda funny...he pees on big leaves with one leg in the air!!!! 

Jamm, hows the confirmation classes going? I've still gotta find out if alfie is suitable to show!!! 

Anyone else intending to Show/breed??? I also would love for alfie to be a therapy dog. We'll see...gotta get through the teenage years first......

today the little monster rolled in cow poop and he reeeeeks!:yuck: 

I'm feeding 3 x per day but phasing the 2nd meal out so by the time he is 6 mos he will have only 2 meals per day!


----------



## KaMu

Well our initial goal was therapy dog..........we will do that still, but as Ive said, I just like training in some sort of way! so I dont want to limit myself to one goal.
Showing, Id have loved that whole experience, I just dont have the patience to deal with unkindly competitors. Plus Roxy is BOB anyway! (Best of Buddies) 
Breeding. Ha, Id end up with 15 GR, since no one in my eyes would be able to provide the perfect home. My requirements would be waay to high. lol


----------



## KaMu

Jackie, Thank YOU for that explanation! I understand a bit better now.......... And I forgot to mention how much I liked Cosmos backpack! What does he carry in there? If anything..


----------



## kkudi

Alfie's Girl said:


> Alfie's started lifting his leg now!  It's kinda funny...he pees on big leaves with one leg in the air!!!!
> 
> Jamm, hows the confirmation classes going? I've still gotta find out if alfie is suitable to show!!!
> 
> Anyone else intending to Show/breed??? I also would love for alfie to be a therapy dog. We'll see...gotta get through the teenage years first......
> 
> today the little monster rolled in cow poop and he reeeeeks!:yuck:
> 
> I'm feeding 3 x per day but phasing the 2nd meal out so by the time he is 6 mos he will have only 2 meals per day!


 
Oh Alfie is growingggg!!! I would be interested to show but I have no idea what it entails. Also, I'm not entirely sure what a therapy dog is. 

Breeding is a different situation.....you need to hipscore, elbow score and test the eyes for the least. also, if you want to breed you need to carry out these tests when they're fully grown and that's not until 2 years of age....breeding requires a lot of responsibility, i guess more if you own a bitch.



Maya's_Mom said:


> Maya is down to 2 meals a day.... 1 1/2 cups each time. If I am home, or am leaving the house around noon for work, I will drop an extra 1/2 cup in her dish. I just can't bear to think that she gets hungry when I am gone!!
> 
> Someone mentioned about not pooping while he is on his tie-out?? Maya won't poo on walks/leash. Never has. She will pull like a maniac and act all crazy, but won't poop until she is back in her own yard! pee's are no problem... but she will hold that #2 until she's on familiar ground!!


Eric will poop either on the leash or loose...we have had no problems with that...thankfully

we're still feeding 3 times a day...but at days when we're away for some time, he gets fed 1 1/2 cups in the morning and 1 1/2 cups in the evening.


----------



## KaMu

KKudi...A Therapy dog is able to go to various facilities like a nursing home or Childrens hospital etc. for the patients wellbeing. Pets have a way of bringing about a smile to an otherwise sad situation........... It is a way of giving to others through our pets.


----------



## Jamm

Joey still squats and were actualy not doin the conformation classes because they were the same date/time as our intermediate obedience! BUT Joey is sick AGAIN  I dont know what is going on cuz i was at work and got a frantic call from my mom saying Joeys got explosive diarhea again so i had to leave work and now im with himm. So i have no idea whats gunna happen tonight.

Oh besides that, Joey and I had a great day at the park in the leaves again today, so check them out on his facebook page in my siggie! Im really proud of some of the shots  (Fall 2010 is the album)


----------



## kkudi

Eric is still squatting too so i guess that's okay.

The best thing to do is to starve him and provide him lots of water! praying Joey will be his good old self again! me and eric are sending hugs and kisses to poor Joey! xx


----------



## iansgran

Jamm, so sorry about Joey's tummy issues. Did he ever have giardia or coccidia? They can flare up. Maybe it is all this crazy eating of stuff outside they are into more than ever. The pics on facebook page are great. I have photos of Jaro just need someone to help me get them out of the camera and onto the forum--kids have been busy. And I would very much like Jaro to do therapy work, especially a program called paws to read where you take the dog to schools and libraries and the kids read to the dog.
I don't remember if I posted before about the new was I have been stuffing his bones--with a piece of bread spread with peanut butter then packed into the bone. It takes a good long time to get out, plus not too many calories in it. Used to do this all the time for Subiaco.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maybe I will try the bread and pb for Maya... she gobbles the pb up soooo quickly now!!

Jamm, I am so sorry to hear that Joey is sick again!! Poor guy! (and poor you!!) maybe he's just got a bit of a tummy bug this time (fingers crossed he hasn't swallowed anything again!!! 

Maya ate half a pen today... but she seems fine. We found most of the pieces... except for the lid? I don't know how she managed to not get ink everywhere?

One day i would love to take Maya on visits to the nursing homes and such... but I am not going to hold my breath, she is waaaay too crazy right now!! LOL!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Oh, and one month today we FINALLY start obedience class!!!!


----------



## iansgran

One good thing about crazy pups--we have a little neighbor boy (5 years )who didn't have much experience with dogs so when we got Jaro I taught him to be a tree (head down, arms folded, stand still, don't look at dog) when the dog jumps up on him. Yesterday I pitbull attached him and he did the tree thing so he was not seriously hurt. Thanks you puppy kindergarten teacher.


----------



## jackie_hubert

KaMu said:


> Jackie, Thank YOU for that explanation! I understand a bit better now.......... And I forgot to mention how much I liked Cosmos backpack! What does he carry in there? If anything..


Right now he's carrying his waterbottle, some toys, his poop bags (there's a dispenser on the backpack), his ID tags and some of my stuff like my cell phone. When he's older we may put in some small sandbags so that we can drain his energy quicker. He doesn't usually wear it but we've been trying to get him used to wearing gear in case we do SAR. He also has more of a working mindset when he wears it so tends to behave a little better.


----------



## West

I'd love Cooper to be a therapy dog in the future. That was my initial goal and still is. We'll have to see what happens  For now, we are only training basic obedience and his performance is a bit unsteady. One day he's superb, the next he refuses to do anything until we show him the treats. Guess we'll have to keep trying and be more consistent.
Breeding, I don't know. We'll wait until he's two and get the tests done just in case. If everything is superb and we find an equally healthy female dog with a very responsible breeder, we'll see. If not, we'll see about neutering him at that age, when he's fully grown.
Showing is a no no for me. Don't like the idea. But I do respect the ones who choose to do it and all the work they put in it. 
I don't know, right now my goal is making sure he is a happy, healthy pup all the time


----------



## iansgran

Where did you get the backpack, if it helps tire them out I want one.


----------



## kkudi

I'd be interested to know more about this backpack too!

I agree with you West, right now, my main concern is that Eric grows up and be healthy as he can ever be!

Jam, how's Joey today?


----------



## iansgran

Maya's mom, are there two maya's moms or did you maya just have complications with a spay?


----------



## DianaM

I think we are going to try Agility with Gracie once she is more reliable with her commands. She just loved doing the puppy agility course that the first puppy class set up. After a couple tries, she zoomed through the whole course without my help at all or a treat in her face. We are going to attempt to get her CGC after this class and maybe do therepy but I haven't thought too much about that. Our city library actually just had a "read to a dog day" for kids with problems reading. It gives them "someone" to read to without the pressure. I thought that was cool and would love Gracie to be involved if they do it again! 

TherapyAnimals.org - R.E.A.D.


----------



## Jamm

Well Joey kept me up all night, every two hours we were out with explosive diarhea and those big brown puppy eyes looking at me so sadly  We dont know what happend as we dont think he has eaten anything he shouldent have.. My only thoughts was he had a realllyyy beefy bone two nights ago but i dont know why thats effecting him now... I have no idea but my mom really dosnt wanna go to the vet again, but what if theres something wrong again?  Im at a loss! AND im Exhausted!


----------



## kkudi

Jamm, starve him making sure he only gets water for now. perhaps rice and chicken? if that doesnt help, then ure going to have to take him to the vet...

explosive diarrhea means dehydration...and water is of utmost importance! some people use dioralyte, yes even for dogs. not sure if Dioralyte exists in the States or Canada...


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Oh no!  I'd get him to the vets if it carries on through today! Poor Joey, give him a big hug from me and Alfie! x


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Ian'sgran said:


> Maya's mom, are there two maya's moms or did you maya just have complications with a spay?


I think there's only one of us  Yes, we did have small complications with the spay. She developed a seroma under her incision. it was the size of a small egg... she would let me touch it and everything, it wasn't painful to her.... so we took her to the vet and he drained some liquid out with a needle (which showed it wasn't infection), gave her some antibiotics and her body heals the rest itself (the body usually just re-absorbs the liquid). It was simply from her being TOO active after her surgery :uhoh:. The vet said he wasn't suprised it happened, since she is so active.... and they fixed it all up for free 

She's fine now... the stitches are all out (we had a hernia repaired at the same time) and she's well healed up. I just wish her fur would grow back in faster where they shaved her!!!


----------



## iansgran

It could have been the bone, Jamm. To rich marrow can cause diarrhea. Hope that is all it was.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

There ARE two of us!!! I just saw the other ~Maya's Mom~ post about the spay!!!!


----------



## iansgran

Maya's_Mom said:


> I think there's only one of us  Yes, we did have small complications with the spay. She developed a seroma under her incision. it was the size of a small egg... she would let me touch it and everything, it wasn't painful to her.... so we took her to the vet and he drained some liquid out with a needle (which showed it wasn't infection), gave her some antibiotics and her body heals the rest itself (the body usually just re-absorbs the liquid). It was simply from her being TOO active after her surgery :uhoh:. The vet said he wasn't suprised it happened, since she is so active.... and they fixed it all up for free
> 
> She's fine now... the stitches are all out (we had a hernia repaired at the same time) and she's well healed up. I just wish her fur would grow back in faster where they shaved her!!!


check the thread "complications" in main discussion--maybe I am misreading names but looks like a maya's mom in Germany


----------



## iansgran

Maya's_Mom said:


> There ARE two of us!!! I just saw the other ~Maya's Mom~ post about the spay!!!!


I didn't think the computer would let that happen.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Jamm said:


> Well Joey kept me up all night, every two hours we were out with explosive diarhea and those big brown puppy eyes looking at me so sadly  We dont know what happend as we dont think he has eaten anything he shouldent have.. My only thoughts was he had a realllyyy beefy bone two nights ago but i dont know why thats effecting him now... I have no idea but my mom really dosnt wanna go to the vet again, but what if theres something wrong again?  Im at a loss! AND im Exhausted!


  Poor Joey! I'd withhold food as kkudi suggested, and try to make sure he gets lots of water into him! Is her acting normal otherwise? or is he all lethargic like last time? My trusty Golden Retrievers for Dummies book says to monitor the stool for colour/consistancy/frequency and keep a record for the vet... if it persists for more than 24 hours or is accompanied by any other things (vomiting, blood, etc), he should go to the vet, and take a sample with you, if possible. The book also says to withold all food for 24 hours, give water and ice cubes for thirst, then start feeding small amount of a no-fat diet.... boiled hamburger, rice, cooked pasta, cottage cheese.... for 2 or 3 days before going back to the normal dog food.

Hope Joey gets better!!!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Ian'sgran said:


> I didn't think the computer would let that happen.


She's got the ~~ around her name, and I have a _ in mine? I wonder if that's why??


----------



## Jamm

Yeah he hasent had any breakfast this morning, and no diarhea for over an hour now... He doesnt seem lathargic, hes running around like a crazy man. But he is also pretty sleepy. But maybe thats cuz he was up the whole night aswell? I dont know but if it persists im going to the vet.


----------



## iansgran

Jamm, don't worry too much, just keep an eye on him and watch for the other signs. Think of all the times you have had same and it was nothing really.


----------



## Jamm

That is very true Ian's gran. Thank you all for keeping me sane! haha


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm, I'm sure Joey will be fine! If he seems his normal self - then that's a good sign!

some photos from today...


----------



## Jamm

Alfie! What a big boy he is such a handsome guy.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

He dug up a flower bed......I think I shall have to send him to bed without any supper......


----------



## kkudi

omg Alfie is beautiful! I need to take some pictures of Eric too! He seems to be stocking up a little bit these days!


----------



## KaMu

Very nice pictures of Alfie!!! Oh and he wasnt digging UP the flower bed he was TRANSPLANTING! Big difference  I say give him a treat for his good intentions


----------



## Maya's_Mom

KaMu said:


> Very nice pictures of Alfie!!! Oh and he wasnt digging UP the flower bed he was TRANSPLANTING! Big difference  I say give him a treat for his good intentions


LOL!!! I like your way of thinking... transplanting!!! 

Awwww... what a handsome boy Alfie is! 

Maya still looks so skinny and scrawny! Lol... I wish her fur would hurry up and grow in, especially where they shaved her for the spay!! Although, then i will be cursing the fur all over the house (I am a clean freak, lol) Here is a couple of Maya, taken this morning, just 1 day shy of being 6 months old!!


----------



## kkudi

Maya is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!She's very tall! Hey don't forget she's a girl so she will be slightly smaller than the boys! But she's gorgeous!

Talking about females, on Saturday we saw another golden puppy, and at 5 months he was half the size of Eric. She was very lean and very small. Now, I cant remember exactly how Eric looked when he was 5 months, but I thought that was a bit small. Wish I could post a picture of her! They played happily! At times Eric would scare her a bit with his playfulness and she'd resort to her older brother, a black pointer.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Ah, thankyou!!! I have to remind myself sometimes that yes, she is a girl so will be smaller than all your handsome boys on here 

Friends of ours have a 7 month old female black lab/gr mix... she is beautiful, and quite a bit bulkier than Maya.... we are hoping for a playdate this weekend!

It's hard to remember their size, even just a month ago, since they grow soooo quick!!


----------



## kkudi

ah, id love to set up playdates too!

whenever I see golden when I take eric for a walk or at a park I get superbly excited lol 

i dont know why...maybe its because I'm looking at an older version of himself...and i think they can tell when they're playing with their own breed!


----------



## KaMu

Dont even worry MyasMom! She is a beautiful girl, just as she is!!!!!! Her coat is sooo shiny and sleek looking and her face is soo pretty


----------



## jweisman54

What are the weights of your April females. Izzy still seems to be lean at 43 lbs. When do I switch to feeding twice a day?

Joyce


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> ah, id love to set up playdates too!
> 
> whenever I see golden when I take eric for a walk or at a park I get superbly excited lol
> 
> i dont know why...maybe its because I'm looking at an older version of himself...and i think they can tell when they're playing with their own breed!


Hehe, I get excited when I see another Golden too! 

and YES we want more photos of Eric!!!!!!!


Maya's_mom - she is a beauty!  I agree with Eric - she's tall! She'll look a lot rounder once all her furr has grown in!


----------



## West

Wow, Alfie is so big and handsome! He looks regal!
And Maya is a beauty! She's so tall and elegant!

Jamm, I hope Joey is feeling better already!

And I also get excited when we meet other Goldens. Fortunately, there are a lot in our neighbourhood and they all play in the same park, half a block away from my house. One is even from the same breeder as Coop. 

Here are a couple of pictures of the Cookir Monster looking all grown up


----------



## Jamm

Cooper is soo cute!!

Joey is doing better.. Hasent had diarhea since 11am, and with that last one he pooped out some black cylnder thing... Im so glad hes good


----------



## Maya's_Mom

I get super excited when I see other goldens!! I am always wondering what Maya will look like all grown up.... but I rarely see any as light as her? 
She looks so shiny and sleek in her pics because she is freshly bathed.... she rolled in unknown animal poo on the weekend!!! Her fur down her back is looking a little dull, but maybe that's because it's adult fur now, and it's a lot coarser? Anybody else noticing that on their pups?

And thank you West for saying she looks elegant  She's certainly not graceful, she's one of the klutziest pups I've ever met!! She fell off the couch TWICE on the weekend (she was in a belly-rub induced coma I think, haha)... and she runs into the wall on occasion when we are playing fetch....

Cooper is one handsome man!!

Jamm, so glad to hear Joey is feeling better. I had to giggle a bit when you said he pooped out a black cylinder thing.... what WON'T these guys put in their mouths?!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Just because I love my little man so much here is another totally random video of him: 



.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Awww!!! Cosmo is SO GOOD!!! Okay, so Maya and I are going to come hang out and maybe she will learn a thing... or 5 from Cosmo  LOL!


----------



## KaMu

I think you should all posts videos of your babies! Why do I enjoy watching them?  
Seriously, I really enjoy watching everyones Goldens doing anything. I guess part of it is that there are no goldens around here, one at our training class but they weren't there last week. So obediant (sp)Cosmo!!! Good boy!

Charlotte...Your new signature is beautiful, your so artistic and creative.


Jamm....he pooped out a black cylinder thingy huh? Wonder what that was?  Silly boy...

I think all the April babies are perfectly beautiful, each unique.....love it


----------



## KaMu

Joyce we changed over a month ago to two meals. Roxy is or was 50.4 pounds last week. Ive noticed her weight gain has slowed way down.


----------



## jackie_hubert

I think most people switch to two meals at around 4-5 months.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

jweisman54 said:


> What are the weights of your April females. Izzy still seems to be lean at 43 lbs. When do I switch to feeding twice a day?
> 
> Joyce


 
Hi Joyce! Maya was 46 lbs about a month ago... I am sure she is over 50lbs by now. She is eating twice a day, which we started just a couple weeks ago. When I leave for work, I give her a bit of a snack, so I guess she is fed 2 1/2 times a day 

We switched her off the puppy growth formula food and onto adult food 2 weeks ago... so she seems to have slowed down a bit...


----------



## Jamm

Mayas mom you already switched to Adult? Who else has switched over to adult? I think im going to be doing the switch around a year or so...


----------



## KaMu

Since I fed the Fromm Large Breed Puppy food. I switched to the Fromm Large Breed Adult. I changed earlier than I had origionally wanted to. I compared the two brands and thought for Roxy a decrease in calories was the right move. But it might not be for some pups.


----------



## iansgran

I have a long list of things to ask the vet next time we go, including when to switch to adult food. I would love to made a video of Jaro but as you all know am technologically challenged. My daughter did put the photos from the camera onto the computer so I will try to get some on the forum tomorrow. I am thinking of getting my grandson one of those small camcorders for Christmas--the kodak playsport--then he can make videos and post them for me.


----------



## jweisman54

Jackie, that video is great. I wish I could let Izzy off leash like that but she will just bolt. She has finished two 6 week sessions of obedience but seems to be revolting.

I will probably try to switch her to two meals, it will be so much easier. I've kept her on 3 since she seems to be on the smaller side but I can just divide the total amount into two meals.


----------



## jackie_hubert

We're gonna look into switching Cosmo to 50% raw in the next few weeks. We'll see how that goes. I know he'll love it but I'm not sure our wallet and our little freezer will.


----------



## West

Maya's Mom, if I had to guess I'd say that Maya will look a bit like one of Cooper's Golden friends, Inti. She's a graceful, lean and elegant dog, whose owner has been told time and again that she'd make a great show dog. Her hair is quite light and ultra silky (the pictures don't do her justice). Here are some pics of her playing with Coop some time ago. The quality is not very good, but I hope you get the idea


----------



## Treble5

olly now 6 months old
and a small video of him playing push footy


----------



## Maya's_Mom

West - Oooohhhh... Inti is beautiful!!! Thank you for posting those pics!

Jamm - yes, we already switched to adult food. It was kind of unintentional.... my sister's gr was here, and they were both eating each other's food (of course) and then I ran out of puppy food because Hudson ate it all... and I happen to have a bag of adult formula, so since Maya had been eating it all weekend anyway..... I just kept her on it. I mentioned it to the vet and he said that was fine... it was kind of sad for me, lol.... one puppy step gone 

i tried to make a video of Maya doing her tricks last night.... but she was more interested in trying to gnaw on the camera and my hand.... will try again another time!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

West, Cooper is soo handsome! I esp love the first pic - what a smile! 

Jamm - geez what a monkey Joey is - eating naughty things...I'm so glad he's okay now though, what a relief!
I wont switch to adult food till he is around 12-18 months I think! Thats what it says on the packet anyway..

Maya's_Mom - Yes, Alfie has a much courser coat down the back now! He still has all that soft, light fur under his chin and around his belly though! I totaly hear you on the rolling in poop - alfie rolled in cow poop a few days ago.....
I had to laugh at the belly rub coma - I know exactly what you mean! 

Jaqueline, WHOA....cosmo is so well behaved!!!!!! *in shock* How much time do you spend training per day?

Kamu - I agree with everything you say!  and you're right - 
I am very artisic and creative...just not the other stuff.....


----------



## Maya's_Mom

*Happy 6 Months Maya!!!*

Can't believe she is 6 months old already!!!

I took this picture this morning... thought it would look gorgeous with the changing colours and her light fur. But of course, she was more interested in pulling the branches off the bush than looking at me and the camera :doh:


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Treble - hi there, I'm in the UK too!  Where'd you get Olly, whats his reg'd name? He's gorgeous - really looks like my boy! Love the video too!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Alfie's Girl said:


> West, Cooper is soo handsome! I esp love the first pic - what a smile!
> 
> Jamm - geez what a monkey Joey is - eating naughty things...I'm so glad he's okay now though, what a relief!
> I wont switch to adult food till he is around 12-18 months I think! Thats what it says on the packet anyway..
> 
> Maya's_Mom - Yes, Alfie has a much courser coat down the back now! He still has all that soft, light fur under his chin and around his belly though! I totaly hear you on the rolling in poop - alfie rolled in cow poop a few days ago.....
> I had to laugh at the belly rub coma - I know exactly what you mean!
> 
> Jaqueline, WHOA....cosmo is so well behaved!!!!!! *in shock* How much time do you spend training per day?
> 
> Kamu - I agree with everything you say!  and you're right -
> I am very artisic and creative...just not the other stuff.....


LOL!!! eeeeewww.... cow poop?? Silly Alfie!!!! Maya rolled in some sort of berry-eating-animal poo, it stained her fur purple!!! It took us forever scrubbing to get it all out!!

Where do you make your signature picture thingy??


----------



## DianaM

Gracie has been on adult food for a while now. We were only on puppy for a short while. 

I can't post a video until I get home but here are some fall shots of Gracie. She LOVES all the leaves that have fallen. I make little piles and she runs through them like a little kid. I can't wait to make a really big pile and see what she does!

1. Sept 19 On the trails in our sub
2. Oct 1 At the dog park
3-5. Last Weekend in our yard. Sticks are her new favorite toy.


----------



## iansgran

Does anyone know if female dogs reach their adult size sooner than males, like humans do?


----------



## Jamm

Joey is ALLL better thank god. Had a nice solid poop this morning  haha. Yeah no adult for a while for us! I think i may even increase our feeding to 2cups for a while cuz i can feel his ribs quite a bit...

This Saturday is the petsmart halloween festivities! So Joey and I will be going in our costumes  Super excited. OH and in November Joey and Jesse are both going to be in beauty pageants! Im looking forward for that


----------



## Jamm

Ian'sgran said:


> Does anyone know if female dogs reach their adult size sooner than males, like humans do?


Hmm.. thats a good question, i wouldn't know though. Joeys my first and he's a boy.. Id assume so because females are naturally smaller then males so they have a shorter time to gain their final size and weight. I don't think the length/density of their coat is different then males though.. But i have no idea


----------



## Treble5

Treble - hi there, I'm in the UK too!  Where'd you get Olly, whats his reg'd name? He's gorgeous - really looks like my boy! Love the video too! [/quote]

hello love, olly was from a breeder in bury greater manchester, of the top of my head his reg name is winston prince of thorns but that might be wrong :doh: 
this is ollys dad and he looks just like him which isnt a bad thing


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Jamm said:


> Hmm.. thats a good question, i wouldn't know though. Joeys my first and he's a boy.. Id assume so because females are naturally smaller then males so they have a shorter time to gain their final size and weight. I don't think the length/density of their coat is different then males though.. But i have no idea


I would love to know that too!! Lol. I've read that a full grown female should be around 65lbs.... and Maya is 50lbs already?! So that means that she's more than halfway done growing? But then I also read that if you double their weight at 5 months old, that will be their full grown weight, which would make Maya 90lbs full grown?!?!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's Mom, I used google picasa - it's free to download. There is a collage maker on there. I used windows paint to add the text! 

Diana, Gracie is looking really beautiful! She doesn't look like a puppy anymore...

Treble, thats cool, my boys name is poppygold crystal prince!!!

Heres are some videos of Alfie...

[YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]​ 
[YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]​ 
[YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Jamm

Well it appears i spoke to soon as Joey has diarhea again. Having a dog and raising them by yourself is the hardest thing in the world.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Ahhhh... sweet Joey... poor guy, wonder what is bugging his tummy? maybe something that was attached to the black cylinder thingy?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Hang in there Jamm! It sure is hard, especially when you have to work a lot! Joey's come through it once already - I'm sure he will again! Are you going to take him to the vets?


----------



## kkudi

I don't think it's an emergency like last time! Hang int here, perhaps, try rice and chicken! It could be colitis to be honest! But I don't know. At 6 months, they become quite immune and it might be improbable i dont know.

Hello Treble I'm also from the UK, from London in particular. Welcome to the forum and your dog is beautiful!

Charlotte: Alfie is almost identical to Eric. argh i need to get some pictures uploaded then!

Happy half year birthday Maya! Wish you all the best in your remaining 6-12 months of puppyhood!


----------



## West

I'm sorry to hear that, Jamm! Poor little guy! I hope he feels better soon.

Olly is really beautiful! Welcome!

Cooper's fur is also coarser in the back, and very soft in the head and especially the ears. He's showing some feathering around the neck, but unfortunately the vet had to shave off a bit due to the nasty rash he has around the neck. He's still in treatment for that and has to go to another check up on Saturday. 

He's been extra nice on his walks lately. We are using a harness so that nothing touches the rash zone around the neck. And he's pulling less, so I guess it's a change for the better.
And he's crazy about playing with his ball. I started doing some training outside using the ball as reward and it's working! He used to be really distracted when he was outdoors and refused to do even Sit or Down, but with playing ball as reward he's been really focused  And it helps cut down on the amount of treats, as he is already a big boy and I don't want him to become chubby. 

Tomorrow he'll be 6 months! I can't believe how fast he is growing. Here are a couple more pics.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Treble - Olly is beautiful! He looks so much like Alfie! It's amazing how different the amercian and british versions of the GR look. How did you teach him to do that with the ball? I'm a big soccer fan!

Charlotte - Thanks! Can't take all the credit - Cosmo is always been a pretty good boy. He's certainly not good at anything - he's terrible at greetings. At the end of that video he ran over a blind toy poodle! We do formal training on pretty much all of our walks or sections of the walk, so about an hour a day. Love the videos, SO cute. Cosmo got all excited and starting chasing his tail when he heard Alfie barking!

Maya's Mom - Love the photo of her with the beautifully colour leaves. Cosmo is a big branch/leaf chewer too when given the chance.

Diana - Love the third picture! Wow, you have a really nice yard. We have a 2m by 2m concrete patio...

Ian'sGran - Yes, female dogs usually reach their adult size earlier, as do small dogs. I didn't know the same was true for humans, interesting. GR standard: weight for dogs 65-75 pounds; bitches 55-65 pounds. Cosmo is 10lbs away but probably will gain another 15-20. Apparently it is if you double their weight by FOUR months, that's their adult weight but I don't think that's really accurate.

Jamm - Goodness Gracious! Hope he's better soon. Don't worry, Cosmo gets into things on a regular basis. Is Jesse also dressing up???


----------



## DianaM

Charlotte - Thank you! I know.. my little puppy girl is growing up so fast! I don't think I could ever stop calling her puppy though!

Jackie - The pictures are decieving. We do have a big yard but most of what you see in the background is our neighbors yard and house. You can have some of my yard if you'd like lol

Jamm I hope Joey gets better soon!! 

I need to watch some of these videos when I get home!


----------



## Jamm

Oh man Joey is fine again now. I have no idea! lol All these photos and videos of all the april pups are soo cute.


----------



## SmileyRiley

Hi,

Wow, I spent the last few days reading through all the posts on this thread. It took all weekend and then some. I think I learned more here than in any of the dog books I have read so far. It is so helpful to read that everyone is having the same experiences with their pups. Hopefully this post will include pictures, if I managed to do it right. 

Today is Riley's 1/2 birthday. We celebrated by going to the park and running through the mud and swimming in the creek. Great fun. She is nearly 21 inches tall and 38 lbs. She is a little girl.

Our main challenge right now is keeping her from eating everything she finds on the ground. I wonder, Joey's mom, if you have checked your yard and garden for mushrooms. Riley has a passion for them and she can find them like a truffle pig. They mean instant soupy poops, as do hosta and crab apples. Maybe Joey has been sneaking one of these things? Our neighbor's lab died this summer from mushroom poisoning. 

Is there any way to teach a dog not to eat stuff off the ground?

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bums-riley-picture11642-5-30-am-pee-break.jpg


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-riley-picture11635-almost-six-months-old.jpg


----------



## Jamm

Aw Happy birthday Riley!  Theres no way Joey could have eaten any mushrooms but i had thought of that too! He seems fine again, but who knows. Thanks for your concern and thoughts though<3!


----------



## iansgran

Well, the nobel goes to whomever shows me how to keep Jaro from eating things on the ground. I put a couple pictures on the picture thread--digging dog, and growing and growing. I will add a couple more here. Hope it works out.


----------



## Jamm

Omg Ians'gran hes so cute! SO grown up looking<3


----------



## jackie_hubert

Finally, some pictures of Jaro. What a cutie! He is so different looking from the other Goldens, is a working bred golden?


----------



## iansgran

jackie_hubert said:


> Finally, some pictures of Jaro. What a cutie! He is so different looking from the other Goldens, is a working bred golden?


No, his dad and grandfather are show dogs. He is smaller, always has been, but I think those photos just make him look smaller, too. I was using a long lens from far away.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Small or big, he is a beauty. He'll probably outgrow all the big boys here!


----------



## West

Jaro is so good-looking! I love his focused expression, especially in the digging pics. He looks really smart


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Wow.... Jaro is one nice looking boy!!! 

Happy Half Birthday Riley!!! It was Maya's half birthday today too!! We went to the park and she chased me around off-leash and chased every leaf there was (and in Southern Ontario, there are LOTS and LOTS of leafs blowing around right now!!). Instead of cake, she decided to pull more branches off my Spirea bush :doh: 

Hey, when I go to the butcher to get bones for Maya, what exactly do I ask for?!?


----------



## Jamm

Mayas mom you want to ask for raw marrow bones for your dog  haha, At my butcher they have a whole bottem section of a freezer filled with bones for dogs, some are rib bones, some are marrow, others are bones i have never seen! I would just stick to the Marrow bones though, i was going to get a couple of rib bones, but i herd they break off easier... Its also really cheap  well at my butcher. I get a bag of 6 mid size marrow bones for $3!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Nice! thanks!! I might go today after work to get some for her... 

brrrr.... what a damp, chilly dark early morning walk today!!


----------



## Jamm

ugh i know  I hated it. Lastnight i had a power out! Did youu?


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Nope, power was okay here!! Suprisingly.... it was sooooo windy!! And my neighbourhood is bad for losing power!!

So creepy walking this morning.... damp, dark, leaves were blowing and Maya was MAJORLY skittish of every little sound she heard...


----------



## Jamm

I know, so depressing!!!

Ive been testing Joey alot lately, like with leaving him alone. I set my computer on the highest corner of the main floor, my old laptop in another corner, my camera phone in another corner and a cam corder in the other room, turning them all on before i leave and then leaving and locking the door. First time it was 5mins, then 10, and i just did a 15min one. Hes so funny. The 5min one he was only in the camera at the front hall, laying down infront of the door. The 10min one he walked to the couch to where i sit, smelled and then walked and looked up the stairs i always disapear too, then went back to the front hall and laid down. The 15min one was the same except he also got a drink of water. LOL Hes so funny. Later or tommorow im going to try 20mins and see how he does!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

SmileyRiley said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wow, I spent the last few days reading through all the posts on this thread. It took all weekend and then some. I think I learned more here than in any of the dog books I have read so far. It is so helpful to read that everyone is having the same experiences with their pups. Hopefully this post will include pictures, if I managed to do it right.
> 
> Today is Riley's 1/2 birthday. We celebrated by going to the park and running through the mud and swimming in the creek. Great fun. She is nearly 21 inches tall and 38 lbs. She is a little girl.
> 
> Our main challenge right now is keeping her from eating everything she finds on the ground. I wonder, Joey's mom, if you have checked your yard and garden for mushrooms. Riley has a passion for them and she can find them like a truffle pig. They mean instant soupy poops, as do hosta and crab apples. Maybe Joey has been sneaking one of these things? Our neighbor's lab died this summer from mushroom poisoning.
> 
> Is there any way to teach a dog not to eat stuff off the ground?
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bums-riley-picture11642-5-30-am-pee-break.jpg
> 
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-riley-picture11635-almost-six-months-old.jpg


Lovely pics of Riley! My boy likees to try and eat mushroom looking things... A few weeks ago, they were EVERYWHERE and it was a nightmare on walks!

Ian's Gran, Jaro is soo handsome!  I'm looking forward to watching him grow! 

Happy half birthday Maya!


----------



## DianaM

Here's a video of Gracie playing with her "avacado". It looks like an avacado and rolls/bounces around randomly. It's fun to watch her chase it around. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=u2TZGqzAeaU

I hope the link works. I can't test it at work


----------



## Alfie's Girl

DianaM said:


> Here's a video of Gracie playing with her "avacado". It looks like an avacado and rolls/bounces around randomly. It's fun to watch her chase it around.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=u2TZGqzAeaU
> 
> I hope the link works. I can't test it at work


hmm, it just comes up with the youtube sign-in page? 

Thea easiest wa to add a video is to 'post reply' instead of quick reply and press the youtube button - it will look like this [YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE] then what you need to do is copy what is iN the address bar on your video youtube page and insert it between the two [YOUTUBE]'s so it would look something like [YOUTUBE]http:www.youtube.com/123456[YOUTUBE] and then preview the post to make sure it has worked! 
Sorry if you already know this! LOL :doh: but I thought I'd write it anyway...


----------



## DianaM

Alfie's Girl said:


> hmm, it just comes up with the youtube sign-in page?
> 
> Thea easiest wa to add a video is to 'post reply' instead of quick reply and press the youtube button - it will look like this [YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE] then what you need to do is copy what is iN the address bar on your video youtube page and insert it between the two [YOUTUBE]'s so it would look something like [YOUTUBE]http:www.youtube.com/123456[YOUTUBE] and then preview the post to make sure it has worked!
> Sorry if you already know this! LOL :doh: but I thought I'd write it anyway...


Thanks. I think it might be because I have it marked private so maybe you have to sign in first. I'm trying to change it but I'm restricted by what my phone can do.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

DianaM said:


> Thanks. I think it might be because I have it marked private so maybe you have to sign in first. I'm trying to change it but I'm restricted by what my phone can do.


Ah yes...I made that mistake the first time I tried to post a video too!


----------



## iansgran

Maya's Mom, you can also ask for soup bones sometimes they are called that tell the butcher you want the femur bone and how long you want it because he may have to cut it. We have to ask specifically because they are not usually in the meat case. They look like the smoked and stuffed ones in the pet store but are raw and sticky. Be sure to freeze them and keep them frozen.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Jamm said:


> I know, so depressing!!!
> 
> Ive been testing Joey alot lately, like with leaving him alone. I set my computer on the highest corner of the main floor, my old laptop in another corner, my camera phone in another corner and a cam corder in the other room, turning them all on before i leave and then leaving and locking the door. First time it was 5mins, then 10, and i just did a 15min one. Hes so funny. The 5min one he was only in the camera at the front hall, laying down infront of the door. The 10min one he walked to the couch to where i sit, smelled and then walked and looked up the stairs i always disapear too, then went back to the front hall and laid down. The 15min one was the same except he also got a drink of water. LOL Hes so funny. Later or tommorow im going to try 20mins and see how he does!


Haha, the first time we let Maya have the run of the house was by accident.... I gated her into the kitchen/corridor (the usual spot), but I forgot to close my bedroom door and the ensuite bathroom door :doh: so she went thru the bedroom, thru the bathroom and TA-DA!!! Had the whole house to herself!! I got home from WalMart, opened the door and nearly had a heart attack because she was standing right there!! I thought "oh my god, what's she done?!" But she was fiiiiine!!! I left her last weekend for about 2 hours, and it was fine too. When we get home we check the couches and feel for warm spots  I have my fingers crossed that Joey will be a good boy for you!! I am sure he will!!

Maya was so not impressed this morning with our walk... she's not a morning girl. She wouldn't even pee or poo for me!! Sheesh.... she waited until we got back home.

Raw marrow bones - raw and sticky, that just sounds nasty and something I might not want on my carpet?!?


----------



## iansgran

Not on the carpet for sure. I give them in the crate, ours is huge, but others have suggested on a sheet or old shower curtain. Maybe on a titled floor. But once they get going they pretty much don't move.


----------



## Jamm

Definatly dont want it on your carpet! Joey only gets them in the garage, on the grass, or in the basement on the cement part. 

Joey and i just went to the vet just now to get more of the gastro for his upset tummy. We weighed him and he is 45.5lbs!! so cute<3


----------



## kkudi

finally so nice to see some pics of Jaro! he looks so grown up! Happy half year birthday Maya!!!! 

Eric keeps on rollin over on fox poo and I've been told that it's a hunting technique apparently......no wonder.....


----------



## iansgran

who is hunting whom with the fox poo?


----------



## Maya's_Mom

No kidding.... yuck, fox poo!!! Hunting technique huh?? Now when you say that Eric keeps rolling over on fox poo... does he deliberately smear himself with it? Like, roll over in it and rub himself in it?? I ask because when Maya found the mystery purple berry poo, she purposely rubbed her neck and side of her face in it and kept going for it until I covered it with leaves and made it un-rollable. Nasty. Some "lady" she is!!


----------



## DianaM

Here we go!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> No kidding.... yuck, fox poo!!! Hunting technique huh?? Now when you say that Eric keeps rolling over on fox poo... does he deliberately smear himself with it? Like, roll over in it and rub himself in it?? I ask because when Maya found the mystery purple berry poo, she purposely rubbed her neck and side of her face in it and kept going for it until I covered it with leaves and made it un-rollable. Nasty. Some "lady" she is!!


Alfie purposley rolles in poop just like how you described Maya! :yuck:

Diana, Yay, you got the video up! I haven't got time right now to watch but I'll take a look this afternoon!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

I just got back from the vets...Mr big Bum weighs in at 25kg/54lbs!!!!! and he's only 5 months, 3 weeks and 5 days old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are there any pups his size on here?


----------



## Maya's_Mom

LOL!!! Mr Big Bum!!! ah, Alfie's a healthy boy!! Not sure how much Maya weighs, but I am sure it's about 50lbs! she was just about 46lbs a month ago??


----------



## crh131

I am guessing V's weight at around 53-55 lbs and he is the same age.


----------



## iansgran

Well, Jaro finally did it. Food thief. He has Taken/eaten rocks, sticks, leaves, tissues, crayons, you name it but today he officially became a food thief. My grandson had put his toaster strudel on a plate on the floor in his room and alone came Jaro and guess what? Well, look out now he knows those things we eat taste good.


----------



## Jamm

Joey is so small compared to everyone elses boys nd girls. Yesturday Joeys 45lbs!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Ian'sgran said:


> Well, Jaro finally did it. Food thief. He has Taken/eaten rocks, sticks, leaves, tissues, crayons, you name it but today he officially became a food thief. My grandson had put his toaster strudel on a plate on the floor in his room and alone came Jaro and guess what? Well, look out now he knows those things we eat taste good.


Haha, uh-oh.... now's he's going to be sniffing around all the time!! Maya sits very patiently when I am in the kitchen for anything I may drop.....


----------



## DianaM

Oh my goodness! I just weighed Gracie on my scale by holding her and subtracting my weight.. she is 59 pounds if it is accurate! She is 6 months and 3 weeks old though. Now I think I just broke my back lol


----------



## iansgran

I have to take Jaro to get weighed. We did the hold him and subtract thing last month and he was just under 40 but I don't know how accurate that method is.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Diana - that video is the cutest thing ever!

We usually use the hold him on the scale method and Cosmo's about 55lbs. I think it was Roxy who was already 57lbs, so it sounds like most of the pups are now between 50-60lbs. At one point when he was really little Cosmo was almost double the weight of some of the April pups! Goes to show that their weight when they're really little is not really a predictor of weight when they're older.


----------



## Jamm

jackie_hubert said:


> so it sounds like most of the pups are now between 50-60lbs.


Nope! Joeys 45 D:


----------



## jackie_hubert

"MOST". lol. Catch up Joey, c'mon!


----------



## kkudi

I also take this opportunity to wish a happy 6 month birthday to my boy Eric 

Im not sure how much Eric weighs! we haven't been to the vets for a long time! maybe we should just pop by to get a measure! 

Apart from that Eric is his usual self. He has a new habit now...jumping on the bed....and i dont like it......i love to have him sleep with me...but i have boundaries...if i knew his paws were clean i wouldnt care...but they're not....or if i knew he wouldnt roll in fox poop whatsoever! 

the weekend is finally here! get to go out in the parks with eric


----------



## jweisman54

Ian'sgran said:


> I have to take Jaro to get weighed. We did the hold him and subtract thing last month and he was just under 40 but I don't know how accurate that method is.


We've tried to weight Izzy that way too but when I bring her to the vet to be weighed, she weighs quite a bit less.


----------



## iansgran

Get a higher bed, Kkudi, haha. My bed is really high, my feet don't touch the ground when I sit on the side. Jaro can get up but it takes him a few tries and I don't want him to try until he gets bigger. The same with jumping off the bed--he can but I don't want him to. And when he is on the bed the biggest problem for me is he wants to chew my down comforter--no no.


----------



## Jamm

Haha, Joey really does need to catch up! oh man even the girls are beating him aha


----------



## kkudi

Do all your puppies eat all the food provided to them in the am and in the pm or do they leave some of it for later? I'm just asking...cuz I know dogs that do that....


----------



## Jamm

Joey gobbles everything up right away  haha hes a little piggie.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Haha, yeah, c'mon Joey, catch up!! Don't let a girlie beat you  j/k

Happy Half Birthday Eric!!! Cheers to the NEXT 6 months of puppyhood to you Kkudi!

Yes, Maya hops up on the bed aaaalll the time!! She thinks she some sort of princess or something  I kind of don't mind, I kind of do. It's a mental battle for me! I want her to only jump up when INVITED up.... but how on earth to train that?! Same with the couch. Haha, I just got a mental picture of a fox-poo'd Eric on your bed... that would be so bad.... yuck.

Maya was a super-gobbler of food for a bit there... I had to invert a smaller bowl in her food dish to slow her down. But now, not so much... She does eat it ALL, it just takes some time. If she does leave anything, it's in the morning. 

Maya and I are just patiently waiting for Bryan to get home so we can go out to the park!!! It's more fun with him there (plus, he is a faster runner to catch her if she takes off!!!)


----------



## jackie_hubert

It's totally possible to teach them to jump up only when invited. You can do it! Just be absolutely firm every time, and make her do something difficult before being invited up. Never reward her begging to come up and only use it as a special treat once a day or less. It's a useful thing to teach any dog, kinda like crate training!


----------



## iansgran

Jackie is right but I am such a woos at training or pushover. Getting rid of bad behaviors has been good enough for me but I am trying with this new little one to be better. And even though Jaro and Joey may be among the smallest they sure do eat. Jaro hasn't meet a food like item it won't go for--and his dinner is gone before you can blink even with the slow eating bowl. He pretty much finishes off kongs etc pretty fast too.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo gobbles his food up in about 25 seconds, but I have yet to meet another dog so food motivated. Which is funny because for the first 2 weeks he wouldn't eat!


----------



## crh131

vincent takes forever to eat.. I know I should take up his dish after 10 mins or so,..but I typically leave it down. He randomly eats at it,..but he is very regular with his bathroom habits.
He is NOT food motivated,..which makes training tricky.


----------



## KaMu

DianaM...Gracies is a real pretty girl! These Goldens sure do take great pics during the Fall season  Oh, and I need one of those avacodo toys! Where did you find it?
Watching all the videos I see a little bit of Roxy in each pup..........Thanks You all for taking the time to post them 

Ian'sGran... Jaro is such a gentle looking soul. I read where you said he is from show lines....You can tell. He is sweetly handsome 


Jamm...How is Joey feeling today? If he gets those loose poops always in the am, is there some kind of treat you are giving him the night before that could cause it? And, as Iansgran said the marrow can cause the loose poops to. As a very young pup Roxy always had super loose poop the following day till it was all out of her system. That was the whole day :/ It doesnt affect her like that any longer...thankfully. They all do seem to have sensitive tummies though.


I found a new treat that I thought was great. Its a new treat sold by our dog training facility. BUT, Roxy chews through them a little too quick for the price I paid. 12.00...Its called the Himalayan Dog Chew. Its about 5 inches long. Natural with no preservatives, extremely hard, I figured she'd never be able to chew it down. It took 2 hours and she had eaten half of it, by that time I was not comfortable letting her have that small a piece! She liked it as much as a marrow bone!

weight...No... Roxy was weighed during the Sham-Wow Event and was 50.4 pounds. I had weighed her here and got 54 pounds. Really all our goldens are with in the same range for weight, give or take 5 oounds  Roxy eats 100% of her food at all meals, her bowl shines when she is done 

Jumping on beds....I have those steps at the foot of my bed for my Maltese to get up and down. Roxy uses those steps to get up on the bed, and I have taught her to use them to go done to. Initially she wanted to just jump off. My bed is too high so I put an end to that 

Alfiesgirl....I wish I could have taped Roxys facial expressions when she heard the barking in the video!!! Way too funny. She was sleeping next to me, she heard the first bark and jumped up with her paws on the desk. She was just 2 foot from the computer screen as she watched Alfies every movement. Where ever he moved her eyes followed. She kept glancing towards the end of the computer screen like she wanted to enter the screen and join him. When that video ended she walked to both ends of the desk looking for the golden that was JUST HERE in front of her!!!! Where did he go?!

He sure is a handsome boy! But than, I know you already know that


----------



## KaMu

Colleen, I forgot to mention how handsome your boy is to! And I can hardly believe their is a Golden out there not motivated by food


----------



## KaMu

"Cosmo gobbles his food up in about 25 seconds, but I have yet to meet another dog so food motivated"


That would be Roxy. It doesnt even have to be edible for her to want to eat it. It only has to look like food, or paper towels


----------



## crh131

KaMu said:


> "Cosmo gobbles his food up in about 25 seconds, but I have yet to meet another dog so food motivated"
> 
> 
> That would be Roxy. It doesnt even have to be edible for her to want to eat it. It only has to look like food, or paper towels


Oh paper towels is a different story. Vincent is VERY motivated by kleenex and paper towel.  If I ever really needed him to do something...he would drop a steak for a chance at a dirty kleenex..:yuck:


----------



## iansgran

crh131 said:


> vincent takes forever to eat.. I know I should take up his dish after 10 mins or so,..but I typically leave it down. He randomly eats at it,..but he is very regular with his bathroom habits.
> He is NOT food motivated,..which makes training tricky.


 Maybe Vincent just likes floor tiles best.


----------



## iansgran

In the last few days Jaro has become very fond of his antler. Had two for two months or so and he was never interested until now so I ordered another larger one and a Himalayan chew, too, but like those pesky bully sticks I think I will give the chew to him for a short period of time--test test. My sister in law was here for a week and Jaro love having someone else dote on him. I gave her the smaller antler to take hom for her little dogs.


----------



## crh131

Ian'sgran said:


> Maybe Vincent just likes floor tiles best.


:
He is floor motivated...lol.
My husband and I were just talking about how to tile the floor for the fix...goofy puppy! He has literally 15 chew toys out that day...But the cheap floor tile was better. :doh:


----------



## KaMu

IansGran....I have never tried one of the antlers for Roxy because the ones Ive seen are so little! And they felt so light weight. Can you get really big ones 5 or more inches in length? And are they able to chew them up?


----------



## iansgran

Yes, the one he has now is about 5 or 6 in and I ordered the next size which I think was XL and 7 or 8 in from Pet Expertise. The ship very quickly. The things are rather expensive but if they last a long time worth it. The only ones I ever saw in the store were very small, not like these elk antlers I got from Pet Expertise.


----------



## iansgran

I got the big ones from Pet Expertise online I wrote name wrong in last post, have tried to fix it.


----------



## KaMu

Ohhh Thank You and how long would you estimate they last?


----------



## iansgran

Don't know because he just started to really chew but was going at it more than an hour just tonight and didn't make a dent in it, not counting the chewing the last few days, so I would think for a good while. The one he has now is about an inch in diameter and has a short fork at one end.


----------



## jweisman54

How are they for pups with very sensitive stomachs? It seems everything Izzy eats that is not her food or treats, she gets loose poops.


----------



## kkudi

Eric loves kleenex tissues and socks! He will secretly take them away to his crate and start chewing on them....

the blanket who the breeder gave us when we first brought him home still exists and he still loves it.

im so excited today we re going to PetsAtHome, to do some treat shopping and go weigh him at the vets! I'm looking forward to reporting back his weight!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Joey is so small compared to everyone elses boys nd girls. Yesturday Joeys 45lbs!


I think Jona is around that weight too! Were Joey's parents on the smaller size?



crh131 said:


> I am guessing V's weight at around 53-55 lbs and he is the same age.


He is gorgeous!  Got a real nice coat coming in there!



DianaM said:


> Oh my goodness! I just weighed Gracie on my scale by holding her and subtracting my weight.. she is 59 pounds if it is accurate! She is 6 months and 3 weeks old though. Now I think I just broke my back lol


Oh my - I cant lift Alfie anymore LOL! 



kkudi said:


> I also take this opportunity to wish a happy 6 month birthday to my boy Eric
> 
> Im not sure how much Eric weighs! we haven't been to the vets for a long time! maybe we should just pop by to get a measure!
> 
> Apart from that Eric is his usual self. He has a new habit now...jumping on the bed....and i dont like it......i love to have him sleep with me...but i have boundaries...if i knew his paws were clean i wouldnt care...but they're not....or if i knew he wouldnt roll in fox poop whatsoever!
> 
> the weekend is finally here! get to go out in the parks with eric


Happy 6 Month Birthday Eric!  Did you give him a special treat Andreas?

I have a guilty secret...I let Alfie sleep on my bed when he had rolled in cow poop! :uhoh: It was dry by then...er...if that makes it any better! :uhoh: Often there will be dirty paw prints on my sheets - but I dont really care! I LOVE having him there with me! You could always just wipe his feet with baby wipes before bed! 

Looking forward to seeing what Alfie's bro is weighing in at......


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Diana, just watched the video of gracie! I LOVE the way pups play - so much excitement! She looks lika a real happy girl...and very beautiful of course!


----------



## kkudi

Ok so we came back from the vet! He weight 22 kg = 48.5 lbs! I guess he's smaller than some of the girls in here! lol!

Strange is that the parents are quite big!


----------



## Jamm

Aww Eric!  such a cutie. Happy belated 6months !! Sorry i missed it D: 

has anyone herd of N-BONE? we just recieved a shipment at work lastnight and they are chicken but they look like a wood chew... really weird, anyway i bought Joey one and he is goin to town on the little thing, and he hasent even made a dent in it in an hour! I like this thing 
http://www.n-bone.com/


----------



## Maya's_Mom

YAY Eric! And did you buy him treats too?

Maya eats Kleenexs. Like really, yuck, what is so appealing to them that they have to eat them?

So we talk about wild door greetings.... but what about wild "good mornings"?? During the week, my bf is already gone to work when Maya and I get up. But on weekends... he is here and enjoys a lay-in. She still sleeps until around 8am, then starts 'talking' so I get up with her. I open the crate door, she comes out calmly.... then SNEAK ATTACK!!!! She jumps up on the bed and Bryan, clobbers him, all over his face, licking, pawing him, making this odd sneezing noise, which is kind of gross because he says he feels wet stuff, and just in general is aaaaalllll over him. And now that she's about 50lbs, I can't "rescue" him so easily, because I can't lift her!!! We try to cover him with blankets and pillows before I let her out.... but no luck, she KNOWS he is there!! I think it's kind of funny, but I would never tell him that.....

I showed Maya the video of Alfie... she kind of just looked at the screen like "why on earth is he barking at me?!" 

A beautiful Saturday morning here.... hopefully lazy bones gets up at a decent hour and then we will take Maya to the park, and 'grandma and grandpa' (my parents) are coming for a visit.... fingers crosses for no rain!!


----------



## Chelsea10

Hi all,
We went to the vet yesterday and weighed Chelsea, she is 36.7 pounds. She will be 6 months later this week. She also finishes her food in about 30 seconds flat. She enjoys an occasional stray paper towel as well. Great hearing about all these April pups! They are all beautiful. I am trying to insert some pictures....again...I have such trouble with it . We'll see if they actually post this time!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

> has anyone herd of N-BONE? we just recieved a shipment at work lastnight and they are chicken but they look like a wood chew... really weird, anyway i bought Joey one and he is goin to town on the little thing, and he hasent even made a dent in it in an hour! I like this thing
> N-Bone


Are they harder than the Nylabone edibles? Maya can destroy one of those is no time flat (even the wolf size ones, gone in 30 mins!). So I would love something that takes her longer!!! Might have to look for one for her! You work at Pet Valu, right? I wonder if our local one has them....


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Chelsea10 said:


> Hi all,
> We went to the vet yesterday and weighed Chelsea, she is 36.7 pounds. She will be 6 months later this week. She also finishes her food in about 30 seconds flat. She enjoys an occasional stray paper towel as well. Great hearing about all these April pups! They are all beautiful. I am trying to insert some pictures....again...I have such trouble with it . We'll see if they actually post this time!


Ooh Chelsea is GORGEOUS! And such a lovely colour! She's gonna be such a beauty!


----------



## iansgran

jweisman54 said:


> How are they for pups with very sensitive stomachs? It seems everything Izzy eats that is not her food or treats, she gets loose poops.


Antlers should be fine since they are not eaten just chewed--they are bone like


----------



## iansgran

I must have missed the video of Alfie barking. Where is it? On this thread? What page?


----------



## DianaM

KaMu said:


> DianaM...Gracies is a real pretty girl! These Goldens sure do take great pics during the Fall season Oh, and I need one of those avacodo toys! Where did you find it?


I bought it from my neighbors website..
https://www.mickeyspetsupplies.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=TurnUpDogToy

I guess it's really called a TurnUp lol. 




Alfie's Girl said:


> Diana, just watched the video of gracie! I LOVE the way pups play - so much excitement! She looks lika a real happy girl...and very beautiful of course!


Thanks!! I watched all the other videos that everyone posted yesterday. I love them!


----------



## KaMu

Iansgran its page 26 the third video.


----------



## KaMu

Thanks Diana, Ive put the link into my Favorites for use when we do another toy hunt


----------



## West

Chelsea is really beautiful!

I'm very happy today as I've just made a play date with a couple of people I know from the dog park and we're all taking our dogs swimming tomorrow to the park with the big lake where I sometimes take Coop.
So tomorrow Cooper will be swimming again, but this time with his beloved friends: a female Golden (Inti, I posted her pic here), a Cocker Spaniel, a Vizla and a German Braco.


----------



## kkudi

lucky you, wish it was hot to take Eric for a swim! or sunny even! I envy you cause you will have fun great fun!  enjoy it!


----------



## West

Don't envy me, it will get really hot here pretty soon and I'll be begging for a bit of winter


----------



## Maya's_Mom

West said:


> Don't envy me, it will get really hot here pretty soon and I'll be begging for a bit of winter


Lol... and here I am dreading the upcoming winter!! Although, it will be fun to see Maya out in the snow I suppose  How did the play/swim date go?

Was hoping to take Maya to the park today, but everything is soooo soaked from all the rain yesterday  So just a walk it will be I guess. I went out yesterday and got myself a proper yellow rain slicker for walking her. I need to get myself some wellies too... but they are not so easy to find here!!! But who am I kidding, I will need my parka and boots soon enough!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Hey all...

Have a question for ya'll...How much did you pay for your pup? 

I (well...my parents actually!) paid £750 for Alfie from a KC registered/accredited breeder. Both parents KC reg'd with excellent clearances - clear heart, elbow and eye. and combined hip scores of 10 and 11 (I think!) which is well below the average combined score of 19. (I think they've just changed the scoring system now though to A,B,C or something like that!!!) He has a good pedigree with quite a few Eng.CH!!!

So...what did you pay etc? I just thought it would be interesting to compare what we all paid for our pups, especially those pups with good pedigree and whose parents had all the health clearances! 

£750 would be equal to around $1.170 US dollars/$1.200 Canadian dollars/4.650 Argentinian Pesos...(think I've covered everyone there....


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Well..... TwinkleToes here is not registered.... She is a farm pup, a result of her beautiful golden Mama, Nikki, making great friends with the male golden next door  And every pup needs a home! We knew that we were not interested in showing or breeding, we just wanted a family dog, so being registered was not a huge factor in our decision to buy. And it was love at first puppy-cuddle!! Maya was $500cdn.


----------



## kkudi

Alfie's Girl said:


> Hey all...
> 
> Have a question for ya'll...How much did you pay for your pup?
> 
> I (well...my parents actually!) paid £750 for Alfie from a KC registered/accredited breeder. Both parents KC reg'd with excellent clearances - clear heart, elbow and eye. and combined hip scores of 10 and 11 (I think!) which is well below the average combined score of 19. (I think they've just changed the scoring system now though to A,B,C or something like that!!!) He has a good pedigree with quite a few Eng.CH!!!
> 
> So...what did you pay etc? I just thought it would be interesting to compare what we all paid for our pups, especially those pups with good pedigree and whose parents had all the health clearances!
> 
> £750 would be equal to around $1.170 US dollars/$1.200 Canadian dollars/4.650 Argentinian Pesos...(think I've covered everyone there....


We paid £550 for fully KC registered puppy whose parents have cleararances on heart, elbow and eyes and hip scores of 13 and 11 respectively ( mum and dad). He also has a good pedigree with 5-6 champions in total in his line.

The other puppies were £750 but as he was the last one we got him discounted!!!!!


----------



## KaMu

*Isn't she pretty for a girl ?*


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Oh my gosh, she's beautiful!!! She's got the same sort of colouring as maya!


----------



## KaMu

Thanks, I just adore my little girl! 

Mya'sMom....Many of the April babies are the lighter golden colors. They are all similar but also each unique


----------



## iansgran

Maya's_Mom said:


> Lol... and here I am dreading the upcoming winter!! Although, it will be fun to see Maya out in the snow I suppose  How did the play/swim date go?
> 
> Was hoping to take Maya to the park today, but everything is soooo soaked from all the rain yesterday  So just a walk it will be I guess. I went out yesterday and got myself a proper yellow rain slicker for walking her. I need to get myself some wellies too... but they are not so easy to find here!!! But who am I kidding, I will need my parka and boots soon enough!!


Wellies can be found at LLBean online and recently they have had free shipping


----------



## iansgran

Roxy is beautiful and what a great photo. 
Alfie's girl I'm impressed with all your math. We paid $800 for Jaro from a good breeder. She hasn't bread any champions herself yet. His dad is not a champion yet but is on the way, his grandfather is American and Canadian champion, his mother has obedience titles. His health clearances were all there and five generations back. I think this breeder was cheaper than many and Jaro was almost the last to go (don't know what littermates when for.) When we first talked to the breeder and visited there was only one pup left (8weeks) available but when we went the next week to pick him up someone who was to take one broken her hip so couldn't and we choose Jaro over the other one who was more dominant and larger. The other pups I was looking at were $1200-1500. I would have paid more, it was all about timing and clearances, plus this breeder was only 1 1/2 hours away.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Roxy is soooo beautiful! 

Andreas, is Erics pedigree in K9data.com? You can add it for free! Here's Alfie's Five generation pedigree: Poppygold Crystal Prince would be cool to see if we're related! 

Ian'sGran, Shhh it's a secret - I cheated actually...  Is Jaro in K9data.com?


----------



## kkudi

Alfie's Girl said:


> Roxy is soooo beautiful!
> 
> Andreas, is Erics pedigree in K9data.com? You can add it for free! Here's Alfie's Five generation pedigree: Poppygold Crystal Prince would be cool to see if we're related!
> 
> Ian'sGran, Shhh it's a secret - I cheated actually...  Is Jaro in K9data.com?


I concur! Roxy looks so grown-up in that picture! and she's gorgeous!

Charlotte, Eric is listed on standfastdata.co.uk but you need to login to see.

https://secure.standfastdata.co.uk/cgi-bin/pedserve-animal-details.pl?ub=1456930.

Did you manually add him on K9data?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> I concur! Roxy looks so grown-up in that picture! and she's gorgeous!
> 
> Charlotte, Eric is listed on standfastdata.co.uk but you need to login to see.
> 
> https://secure.standfastdata.co.uk/cgi-bin/pedserve-animal-details.pl?ub=1456930.
> 
> Did you manually add him on K9data?


 wont let me see it! Yes, you add it manually! I had to add his mum as well as she wasn't on there, but his grandparents were! It's really simple, you just create an account (just an e-mail and password!) and then type Erics reg'd name in and it should say something like - this dog has not been found, would you like to add it to the database. Then you just add him and his details. It's best to have his details and pedigree beside you at the computer as it makes it much easier lol!


----------



## kkudi

Alfie's Girl said:


> wont let me see it! Yes, you add it manually! I had to add his mum as well as she wasn't on there, but his grandparents were! It's really simple, you just create an account (just an e-mail and password!) and then type Erics reg'd name in and it should say something like - this dog has not been found, would you like to add it to the database. Then you just add him and his details. It's best to have his details and pedigree beside you at the computer as it makes it much easier lol!


i did create an account for k9data.com but it wont let me log in for some reason, it says invalid password. i will try again later i guess..

yea I had to add the data for standfastdata but I had to be approved to register i think? - cant remember for sure

standfastdata had both parents listed and even the litter was registered on the breeder. She (Eileen Caisley) runs the most up-to-date UK database for Goldens I think.

Ivyhouse Bartley pedigree

This shows part of Eric's dad's line but not everyone. and you can see Eric's dad as well on the picture!

I was wrong indeed! Eric has about 12 champions in his pedigree!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> i did create an account for k9data.com but it wont let me log in for some reason, it says invalid password. i will try again later i guess..
> 
> yea I had to add the data for standfastdata but I had to be approved to register i think? - cant remember for sure
> 
> standfastdata had both parents listed and even the litter was registered on the breeder. She (Eileen Caisley) runs the most up-to-date UK database for Goldens I think.
> 
> Ivyhouse Bartley pedigree
> 
> This shows part of Eric's dad's line but not everyone. and you can see Eric's dad as well on the picture!
> 
> I was wrong indeed! Eric has about 12 champions in his pedigree!


Ooh Eric's dad is really dark and handsome! Where are these pics of Eric you said you were gonna postthis weekend lol? :curtain: Have you looked into seeing if Eric could be shown? You have to Show if you want to breed anyway from what I can tell!


----------



## kkudi

Alfie's Girl said:


> Ooh Eric's dad is really dark and handsome! Where are these pics of Eric you said you were gonna postthis weekend lol? :curtain: Have you looked into seeing if Eric could be shown? You have to Show if you want to breed anyway from what I can tell!


Yea Eric's dad is very dark. The breeder told us she wanted to have real goldens lol and she used him. The mum is light coloured, perhaps like Alfie, maybe slightly lighter.

You're right, I've been postponing it for a long time! Ok will post a few now! Let me transfer! Wont take more than half an hour lol!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Yea Eric's dad is very dark. The breeder told us she wanted to have real goldens lol and she used him. The mum is light coloured, perhaps like Alfie, maybe slightly lighter.
> 
> You're right, I've been postponing it for a long time! Ok will post a few now! Let me transfer! Wont take more than half an hour lol!


Ugh, I know - it takes ages! Well, I have some cleaning up to do - I'll check back in half an hour then lol


----------



## kkudi

ok here we go...I just realized that all the photos I have on my camera are quite old and that we're going to have to do with the ones on my phone...I promise I will take some proper ones next week!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

ooh! GORGEOUS! I love the first pic best - you can really see his ginger curls! I'd say that Alfie's coat is definately lighter but at about the same level of curliness!  

Right, a promise is a promise Andreas...we'll be waiting.....


----------



## iansgran

Eric looks so grown up in some of the pictures, not puppyish at all. What a nice coat. I haven't put Jaro in K9data but his parents, grandparents etc are all there. I checked them out for the health clearances. Since I am not going to show or breed him I doubt I will put him in k9data. I might do health clearances later just for safety but maybe not.


----------



## iansgran

KaMu, in the lovely picture of Roxy you can see her great dark pigmentation in nose. Her eyes are almost black just like Jaro's. My Subiaco's eyes were a tiny bit lighter brown, not quite so black. I wonder if that means they will keep their dark nose and not get snow nose. Subiaco's nose would get pink in the center especially in the winter.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

ooohhh!!! Look at Eric!! I love his smile in the second picture!! he looks quite grown up!! What a handsome fella!!

I wonder if Maya will get snow nose... her nose and eyes are very very dark...


----------



## jackie_hubert

Alfie's Girl said:


> Hey all...
> 
> Have a question for ya'll...How much did you pay for your pup?
> 
> I (well...my parents actually!) paid £750 for Alfie from a KC registered/accredited breeder. Both parents KC reg'd with excellent clearances - clear heart, elbow and eye. and combined hip scores of 10 and 11 (I think!) which is well below the average combined score of 19. (I think they've just changed the scoring system now though to A,B,C or something like that!!!) He has a good pedigree with quite a few Eng.CH!!!
> 
> So...what did you pay etc? I just thought it would be interesting to compare what we all paid for our pups, especially those pups with good pedigree and whose parents had all the health clearances!
> 
> £750 would be equal to around $1.170 US dollars/$1.200 Canadian dollars/4.650 Argentinian Pesos...(think I've covered everyone there....


Cosmo cost the same as Alfie, $1200 Canadian, which is pretty much the going rate for limited reg pups here. Pick of the litter (Finn) was a little more than that and he is co-owned and will be showing. 

Here you do not generally show unless your pup was designated by the breeder as a show dog and sold as a show dog (always co-owned or kept by the breeder). You, off course, also can't breed a dog sold on limited reg who is not intended for show. We would incure heavy fines if we did and be little more than backyard breeders.

K9Data won't let me add the dog. It asks for validation but no validation was sent to me, and when I tell it to send it to me the page can't be displayed. Oh well.

His dad is Pedigree: Can Ch Tashora Beam Me Up and his mom Pedigree: Redgold Not In It 4 The Money. Cosmo is cousin to a lot of the other dogs on the forum through his grandpa, the famous Yogi. Pedigree: Am. CH OTCH CT; Can. CH Highmark Mirasol Once A Knight VCD4 UDX3 JH MX MXJ WC VCX OS SDHF OBHF. Cosmo looks a lot like him.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Ian'sgran said:


> KaMu, in the lovely picture of Roxy you can see her great dark pigmentation in nose. Her eyes are almost black just like Jaro's. My Subiaco's eyes were a tiny bit lighter brown, not quite so black. I wonder if that means they will keep their dark nose and not get snow nose. Subiaco's nose would get pink in the center especially in the winter.


Cosmo already has a brown nose. Got that from his mom.


----------



## jackie_hubert

kkudi said:


> ok here we go...I just realized that all the photos I have on my camera are quite old and that we're going to have to do with the ones on my phone...I promise I will take some proper ones next week!


Love the wide-eyed look!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo cost the same as Alfie, $1200 Canadian, which is pretty much the going rate for limited reg pups here. Pick of the litter (Finn) was a little more than that and he is co-owned and will be showing.
> 
> Here you do not generally show unless your pup was designated by the breeder as a show dog and sold as a show dog (always co-owned or kept by the breeder). You, off course, also can't breed a dog sold on limited reg who is not intended for show. We would incure heavy fines if we did and be little more than backyard breeders.
> 
> K9Data won't let me add the dog. It asks for validation but no validation was sent to me, and when I tell it to send it to me the page can't be displayed. Oh well.
> 
> His dad is Pedigree: Can Ch Tashora Beam Me Up and his mom Pedigree: Redgold Not In It 4 The Money. Cosmo is cousin to a lot of the other dogs on the forum through his grandpa, the famous Yogi. Pedigree: Am. CH OTCH CT; Can. CH Highmark Mirasol Once A Knight VCD4 UDX3 JH MX MXJ WC VCX OS SDHF OBHF. Cosmo looks a lot like him.


Oh WoW Jackie....Cosmo has Stanroph in his lines! So does Alfie.....they share Stanroph Shere Fantasy,Stanroph Sailer Boy and Paudell Easter Plantagenet at Kerrien - Alfie's: Five generation pedigree: Poppygold Crystal Prince Wow! I have found 1 or 2 very distantly related dogs on here but Cosms is related the closest .....how cool is that!


----------



## DianaM

We paid $900 for Gracie and it was worth every penny! I love our breeder! All of the clearances were done for both parents. We got copies of everything including awards that the parents have won. 

Here is Gracie's sister from a different litter...
Pedigree: UKC CH Gazebo's Little Miss Sure Shot


----------



## njames

I am having issues with Bradley. Last weekend we had a little bit of a problem. 

It all started last Saturday night. He was pacing and waking us up during the night. I took him out twice. He had squirts. The second time he came in he threw up what looked to be half a sock. wow. I also found a brown pile of fun in the living room. Obviously his tummy was not happy. He then started to not eat his breakfast, ate his lunch and would eat half his dinner. This went on for half a week. Thursday he then decided to mess in the house twice like he couldnt make it outside. He never goes in the house. we were going to take him to the vet friday, but then he was acting all normal, jumping playing, firm poops. Still not eating his breakfast, ate his lunch and would eat half his dinner. This weekend Friday night, he woke up in the middle of the night on our bed and threw up his food and a pile of sticks. sigh. was not a fun night. He was playful and jumpy and pooping fine the next day. Still weird eating though. This morning he throws up again this time fluff from a toy. ( i have no idea where this came from as there is no evidence of this toy) Still eating weird. Now he has been begging lately, eats treats, just not his food. Is he eating random stuff because he doesn't like his own food? any advice on what to do, or what could be wrong?


----------



## DianaM

You should probably take him to the vet or at least talk to them.


----------



## Jamm

I would take him to the vet! Something is deffinatly up in that little belly of his!


Joey was $1000.00CAN and i L O V E our breeder. If she is still breeding when i move out and get a second pup, i'll deffinatly be going back to her. Joeys pedigree has the famous Klassems Zoom Zoom Zoom. Joeys pedigree is here.


Pedigree: JOEY

its just a test one for now!


----------



## West

Cooper had a wonderful playdate yesterday! He swam, fetched, ran around and had a blast with his friends 
Pics here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...tures/86867-coopers-playdate.html#post1270731

I payed $1,000 for Cooper. That's Argentinian pesos, so in dollars and pounds it's nothing. Around $250 US dollars or 170 pounds. But it's the usual price here for a pedigree pup. Non-pedigrees are usually half that price.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Alfie's Girl said:


> Oh WoW Jackie....Cosmo has Stanroph in his lines! So does Alfie.....they share Stanroph Shere Fantasy,Stanroph Sailer Boy and Paudell Easter Plantagenet at Kerrien - Alfie's: Five generation pedigree: Poppygold Crystal Prince Wow! I have found 1 or 2 very distantly related dogs on here but Cosms is related the closest .....how cool is that!


That's so neat. I knew there some british lines in there but I never thought they'd be the same!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Can't see any matches with Gracie or Joey...:no:

Jackie, I just noticed I spelt Cosmo's name wrong!:doh: Lol

njames, I would perhaps ring the vets and see what they say! It sounds like Bradley has been eating naughty things......

Alfie's had a fab day..we met up with some friends and their 18 month LabXcollie called Sky! They had a blast playing in the woods, we met loads of other dogs too! He's fast asleep in the chair beside me now! :


----------



## iansgran

It is offical, Jaro is the smallest. Weighed in at the vet at 39 lbs and some oz. He is growing fine, not skinny and healthy. Like I said he was the runt, so he still may have some catching up to do. Oh, and he is really a good food thief now. Last nigh I put the salad on the dinner table while I was finishing cooking and guess who helped himself?


----------



## iansgran

And by the way, my opinion why this thread may be the longest or close to the longest in forum history before we are done is because everyone is kind and civil, and thinks before they write.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sgran said:


> It is offical, Jaro is the smallest. Weighed in at the vet at 39 lbs and some oz. He is growing fine, not skinny and healthy. Like I said he was the runt, so he still may have some catching up to do. Oh, and he is really a good food thief now. Last nigh I put the salad on the dinner table while I was finishing cooking and guess who helped himself?





Ian'sgran said:


> And by the way, my opinion why this thread may be the longest or close to the longest in forum history before we are done is because everyone is kind and civil, and thinks before they write.


Aww I have a food thief and counter surfer too!  I'm sure Jaro will be fine, if he's growing steadily that's the main thing! 

I completely agree, I really LOVE this thread! Everyone is so friendly and thoughtful! I hope we all keep chatting as our pups grow up - then we really will have the longest thread in the forum!!!!! 

I think someone needs to make a FB group - The April Crew!


----------



## kkudi

Ian'sgran you just made me laugh so much! I'm sure Jaro will catch-up eventually, besides puppy size has no correlation to what they will look like as adults eventually. 

We haven't had an incident with eric being the thief in this house, but I'm sure he would be up to any time soon! He's a counter surfer for sure though....and he has recently gotten into the habit of destroying his toys!

ah I told you this ages ago....this thread will probably be the longest in the forum's history...lol that sounds scary..it was only a few days ago we reached the 100 pages now we're on 114 and still rolling!

Let's not allow it to die! I'd love to keep up-to-date with all the April puppies I have met here


----------



## kkudi

Alfie's Girl said:


> Aww I have a food thief and counter surfer too!  I'm sure Jaro will be fine, if he's growing steadily that's the main thing!
> 
> I completely agree, I really LOVE this thread! Everyone is so friendly and thoughtful! I hope we all keep chatting as our pups grow up - then we really will have the longest thread in the forum!!!!!
> 
> I think someone needs to make a FB group - The April Crew!


yea the facebook group would be a great idea, after all, 1 in 14 people in this world have an account!!!!!!

btw, i never got the chance to tell you how handsome Alfie looks in the signature photo you made for him! It's amazing!


----------



## jweisman54

That would be great is someone wanted to make a FaceBook page. Although it would be nice to see how many pages this thread could go on to.


----------



## kkudi

i will be around as long as it doesnt die


----------



## jweisman54

So, I made the change to two meals a day for Izzy last week. I am just dividing the total amount of food that I gave her for the three feedings which gives her a little over 2 cups twice a day. I am finding that her poops are a little looser now. Am I giving her too much food at once? I don't want her to lose weight since she is only about 44 lbs. Any suggestions?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Thanks, I will find otu soon if Alfie is suitable to show or not! I will be here too Andreas! When our pups are a year old - we'll have to start a April 2010 Dogs thread on the main forum or maybe we can call it The April Crew 2010! 

I will try and work out how to set up a page on Facebook! Even if we have a page - we MUST keep the thread going just the same as we do already!  

Jweisman54, hmm I guess you could try going back to 3 meals and see if it makes a difference. If not then maybe she is eating naughty things in the garden? Has she been wormed recently?


----------



## Jamm

Aww a page would be great!  lol We bumped up Joeys meals to two cups at every meal. maybe hell gain some weight! haha.


----------



## iansgran

I signed Jaro up for obedience classes today to begin in two weeks. It took me a while to get myself in gear, but did it today. Looks like a nice place only uses positive methods, and the best part it is only 15 min away. I know if I had a long drive I would find excuses not to go, especially as winter approaches. I know he will love seeing the other dogs. He has now found a friend to run around off leash with. Jake is maybe 30 lbs, so Jaro will always be bigger and hope they can still play as he gets full size. And Jake lives just around the corner.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

LOVE the new banner Jamm!

Ian'sgran, Yay! Well done for signing Jaro up for classes - let us know how you get on!

Okay - Facebook page has been created! It's called 'The April Crew 2010'...There is a picture of Alfie as the profile picture at the moment. I though that we should change the pic each month so all our pups get a chance of fame! So please 'like'...and feel free to comment, add pics, discuss things, let us know what your up to! I'm usually online throughout the day so I can get on there regularly and update - just like GRF!  Also, feel free to add me as a friend - Charlotte Dray - you'll know me by my profile pic lol!!!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

I can't find it when I search for the name.

Joyce


----------



## kkudi

Perhaps if you use this?
The April Crew 2010 | Facebook


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Wow.... you guys are all so active today! Lots of reading to do  I am on wind-down (last hour at work).... so now I can catch up!!

Miss Maya did not eat her breakfast before I left for work today?? She's not a morning person I don't think.

I was just thinking yesterday morning - "I hope all these April pups are in contact for a long time.... see how everyone grows up and gets on!" I think its especially neat because we are all so spread out... Cananda, Argentina, England, USA, etc etc etc.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aww thanks guys - 4 'likes' so far!  

Joyce has posted up a beautiful pic of Izzy - so I think Izzy will be the November poster girl - I'll change the profile pic on Nov 01! So.....I reckon the December profile pic should go to the member who can create the most festive photo.........you can add text if you want to...get creative!  Lets have a mini contest! All entries to be posted on the page by the end on November!  Then we'll all vote for the winner!


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy will be happy that she will be a featured poster dog! 

Thanks for starting the facebook page...it is a great idea!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

it IS a great idea.... very exciting to see all the pups there!


----------



## Jamm

I love the Fbook page for the April crew!


----------



## kkudi

yea me too! Jam, great banner!


----------



## Jamm

kkudi said:


> yea me too! Jam, great banner!


Thanks! I think it catches Joey's attitude quite well


----------



## Jamm

omg! Ps. Happpy birthday Alfie! !


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Ian'sgran said:


> It is offical, Jaro is the smallest. Weighed in at the vet at 39 lbs and some oz. He is growing fine, not skinny and healthy. Like I said he was the runt, so he still may have some catching up to do. Oh, and he is really a good food thief now. Last nigh I put the salad on the dinner table while I was finishing cooking and guess who helped himself?


Lol... uh-oh, nothing is safe now!! At least he likes salad 


Bryan and I are being really, really careful right now, because Maya has become a mooch. She doesn't counter surf (that I have noticed, anyway), but when we are eating, she is ANNOYING!!!! Lol. Even yesterday morning, I was eating cereal and she was following me around... so no more nibbles of people food until this habit is kicked!!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Oh, and happy half birthday Alfie!!!


----------



## kkudi

Maya's mom i know exactly what you mean, Eric follows me around whenever I eat or cook or whatever and I feel like I'm starving him....I feel so sorry for him I sometimes give in and give him a couple of treats....I know though...it's annoying and doesn't help the situation because I honestly don't want to have a chubby chops golden when he grows up!

Happy 6 months birthday Alfie!!!!!       i hope you treat him well today with lots of cuddles and food!!!!!!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Lol! Exactly! I know Maya needs to fill out a bit, but I'd rather it be on dog food, not human food!! I usually give in to those eyes.... but I've got to be strong!! LOL!! She's actually gotten into a really nasty habit that we are struggling with. When we sit down to eat dinner, she sits beside us and BARKS. And Barks. And Barks.  Last night was awful, I finally crated her so that we could eat in semi-peace! We find she is a bit better when we eat in the dining room, rather than in the kitchen.... but still... it's enough to drive a person mad!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> I love the Fbook page for the April crew!


Awww thanks Jamm! If you're up for it, I can make you an Admin for the page!



Jamm said:


> omg! Ps. Happpy birthday Alfie! !


Thankyouuuuuuuuuuu



Maya's_Mom said:


> Lol... uh-oh, nothing is safe now!! At least he likes salad
> 
> 
> Bryan and I are being really, really careful right now, because Maya has become a mooch. She doesn't counter surf (that I have noticed, anyway), but when we are eating, she is ANNOYING!!!! Lol. Even yesterday morning, I was eating cereal and she was following me around... so no more nibbles of people food until this habit is kicked!!


Alfie's a pain when we're eating! If I'm just sitting on the sofa then he will come and sit in front of me expectantly! Or even lay his head on my knees looking up at me with those big brown eyes........:--crazy_love:



kkudi said:


> Maya's mom i know exactly what you mean, Eric follows me around whenever I eat or cook or whatever and I feel like I'm starving him....I feel so sorry for him I sometimes give in and give him a couple of treats....I know though...it's annoying and doesn't help the situation because I honestly don't want to have a chubby chops golden when he grows up!
> 
> Happy 6 months birthday Alfie!!!!!       i hope you treat him well today with lots of cuddles and food!!!!!!


Thankyouuuu tooo! I give in sometimes too! :curtain: When Alfie is older I hope to walk him for a good few miles a day and I may reduce his food slightly so it doesn't affect his weight if I give him treats!!!!! He always gets lots of cuddles and food anyway lol!

I think I will post up on the fb page all the birthdays of our kiddos! So if you could post their b-days on here or the fb page for me........


----------



## kkudi

Maya's_Mom said:


> Lol! Exactly! I know Maya needs to fill out a bit, but I'd rather it be on dog food, not human food!! I usually give in to those eyes.... but I've got to be strong!! LOL!! She's actually gotten into a really nasty habit that we are struggling with. When we sit down to eat dinner, she sits beside us and BARKS. And Barks. And Barks.  Last night was awful, I finally crated her so that we could eat in semi-peace! We find she is a bit better when we eat in the dining room, rather than in the kitchen.... but still... it's enough to drive a person mad!


Indeed it is very bad...but how can you not give in to those beautiful and innocent eyes?

Thankfully Eric is not a barker unless he wants to play and we want some piece and quiet on the sofa. It's annoying because we might be lying on the sofa comfortably and Eric will start "throwing" his toys at us with his mouth and tries to seek our attention by coming closer and closer ( in other words jumping).


To be honest, I'd rather give him human food rather than dog food, but that's very expensive in the UK


----------



## crh131

kkudi said:


> Maya's mom i know exactly what you mean, Eric follows me around whenever I eat or cook or whatever and I feel like I'm starving him....I feel so sorry for him I sometimes give in and give him a couple of treats....I know though...it's annoying and doesn't help the situation because I honestly don't want to have a chubby chops golden when he grows up!
> 
> Happy 6 months birthday Alfie!!!!!       i hope you treat him well today with lots of cuddles and food!!!!!!


When I am cooking the "big" meal of the day at night,..I give him a chance. I usually set him up with a pigs ear or frozen kong. But if he follows me around and begs while I cook, I crate him. Not only is it annoying, but dangerous. He could pull something boiling or really heavy (like our mixer if he yanked the cord) down on himself. I had our electric skillet out once for pancakes and got an awful image of him jumping up and scalding his paws or yanking it down on the cord.

So I feel bad crating him,..but hopefully this will help him learn to go elsewhere all on his own when I start.

For bfast and lunch he is typically fine though,..It is dinner smells that get him.


----------



## Jamm

Alfie's Girl said:


> Awww thanks Jamm! If you're up for it, I can make you an Admin for the page!...


Deff up for it! Im on the comp like an addict anyway! haha


----------



## jweisman54

Happy half year birthday Alfie.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy's birthday for Facebook:

April 14, 2010


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Indeed it is very bad...but how can you not give in to those beautiful and innocent eyes?
> 
> Thankfully Eric is not a barker unless he wants to play and we want some piece and quiet on the sofa. It's annoying because we might be lying on the sofa comfortably and Eric will start "throwing" his toys at us with his mouth and tries to seek our attention by coming closer and closer ( in other words jumping).
> 
> 
> To be honest, I'd rather give him human food rather than dog food, but that's very expensive in the UK


I'd love to feed Alfie raw but like you say - it's way too expensive!  Alfie gets his stuffed swan in his mouth and comes up to us and nudges us when he wants to play.....



jweisman54 said:


> Izzy's birthday for Facebook:
> 
> April 14, 2010


thanks - Miss November has been added...


----------



## Maya's_Mom

crh131 said:


> When I am cooking the "big" meal of the day at night,..I give him a chance. I usually set him up with a pigs ear or frozen kong. But if he follows me around and begs while I cook, I crate him. Not only is it annoying, but dangerous. He could pull something boiling or really heavy (like our mixer if he yanked the cord) down on himself. I had our electric skillet out once for pancakes and got an awful image of him jumping up and scalding his paws or yanking it down on the cord.
> 
> So I feel bad crating him,..but hopefully this will help him learn to go elsewhere all on his own when I start.
> 
> For bfast and lunch he is typically fine though,..It is dinner smells that get him.


 
Oh, I know!! Sometimes she is just so close underfoot, I trip over her. And then I get kind of mad because I have bad images of me tripping and spilling boiling water on her or something! thankfully she is not a counter explorer or grabber.... she just sits so close, or licks the floor by my feet, and is just too close in general. I usually ask my bf to play with her and I will put the gate up so she can't get in the kitchen.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

kkudi said:


> Indeed it is very bad...but how can you not give in to those beautiful and innocent eyes?
> 
> Thankfully Eric is not a barker unless he wants to play and we want some piece and quiet on the sofa. It's annoying because we might be lying on the sofa comfortably and Eric will start "throwing" his toys at us with his mouth and tries to seek our attention by coming closer and closer ( in other words jumping).
> 
> 
> To be honest, I'd rather give him human food rather than dog food, but that's very expensive in the UK


Yep, that is Maya. Anytime she wants attention and we are not giving it to her, she barks. For a while there she was really barking nonsense, but she has gotten better and we can usually tell what she 'wants' now when she barks. I am hoping that obedience class will help us with this... because the barking is annoying. I don't mind a bit of barking, for good reasons (to go outside, someone is near the house, etc). But if she wants to play and we are relaxing, she will bark right in our faces, it's soooo irritating!

I would love to try a raw food diet too, but even here it would add up very quickly and my little freezer can't hold that much food!! Where abouts in London are you?


----------



## kkudi

I'm in North London, in between Wood Green and Palmers Green ( not sure if that sounds familiar to you)

Do you give your puppies fruit/vegetable? If yes, how much and what kind?


----------



## West

Cooper loves fruits and vegetables. We give him bananas, carrots, apples, pineapple, the very ocassional strawberry, watermelon... I usually give him big whole peeled carrots, whole apples without the seeds, a slice of canned pineapple, whole bananas. Not every day, though, but maybe twice a week.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

kkudi said:


> I'm in North London, in between Wood Green and Palmers Green ( not sure if that sounds familiar to you)
> 
> Do you give your puppies fruit/vegetable? If yes, how much and what kind?


I have been to London more than several times....but no, that doesn't sound familiar. Ummm... lets see. When I was in London I usually stayed in Chelmsford, and would grab the Tube into the city in Chigwell.... Been all over the place there. I really, really love London. And England. My best friend actually has a band there... if you ever get a chance to see Brassroots (they play in a lot of clubs and stuff)... go see them!!!

Maya loves eating anything. I give her carrots, and red/green pepper, she's had watermelon... and apple. Her favourite thing ever, although not a fruit OR a veggie, is cheese and hotdog (we used it for training).


----------



## Jamm

Has anyone herd anything from the OP of this thread?? I dont think they have been on in a longggg time.


----------



## kkudi

Maya's_Mom said:


> I have been to London more than several times....but no, that doesn't sound familiar. Ummm... lets see. When I was in London I usually stayed in Chelmsford, and would grab the Tube into the city in Chigwell.... Been all over the place there. I really, really love London. And England. My best friend actually has a band there... if you ever get a chance to see Brassroots (they play in a lot of clubs and stuff)... go see them!!!
> 
> Maya loves eating anything. I give her carrots, and red/green pepper, she's had watermelon... and apple. Her favourite thing ever, although not a fruit OR a veggie, is cheese and hotdog (we used it for training).


Chigwell is outside of London, about 6-7 miles from Central london...
Brassroots..hmm never heard of them...

Eric loves apples and bananas and strawberries but carrots he struggles to chew them down...also berries he will have only if they're sweet lol


----------



## kkudi

Jamm said:


> Has anyone herd anything from the OP of this thread?? I dont think they have been on in a longggg time.


OP? what's that? 

--Edit ok after a google search I managed to find that OP stands for Original Poster ;-)


----------



## KaMu

Jamm... the N-Bone sounds interesting. Did it end up lasting longer than a day?
We found the larger size antler chew, Roxy likes it but just chews on it once in awhile. I also picked up some green tripe chews. I had heard mention of how the dogs like them. I figured they were small pieces but turns out they are about the size of a pencil and OMG the smell...........gag :yuck: I sealed that bag right back up and scrubbed my hands and than sprayed them with bleach!!! Thats a definate outside chew!

Alfiesgirl...Thank You for the nice compliment on Roxy's picture. We all love to hear how pretty our Goldens are 
I think Izzy will make the perfect poster girl for Nov!

I think it was MyasMom who mentioned mornings as being not exactly the best with her Golden. Mornings are best for Roxy thats when she is the most calm and loveable.

You've all been very chatty lately!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> I have been to London more than several times....but no, that doesn't sound familiar. Ummm... lets see. When I was in London I usually stayed in Chelmsford, and would grab the Tube into the city in Chigwell.... Been all over the place there. I really, really love London. And England. My best friend actually has a band there... if you ever get a chance to see Brassroots (they play in a lot of clubs and stuff)... go see them!!!
> 
> Maya loves eating anything. I give her carrots, and red/green pepper, she's had watermelon... and apple. Her favourite thing ever, although not a fruit OR a veggie, is cheese and hotdog (we used it for training).


Hehe - I know Chelmsford! My mum used to live not far from there! Never heard of Brassroots though??? 



kkudi said:


> OP? what's that?
> 
> --Edit ok after a google search I managed to find that OP stands for Original Poster ;-)


Lol, I've had to google stuff like that before too...:curtain:

Alfie loves banana and his ultimate favourite thing in the universe is CHEESE!!!!! He's a cheesaholic like his momma!


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> KaMu, in the lovely picture of Roxy you can see her great dark pigmentation in nose. Her eyes are almost black just like Jaro's. My Subiaco's eyes were a tiny bit lighter brown, not quite so black. I wonder if that means they will keep their dark nose and not get snow nose. Subiaco's nose would get pink in the center especially in the winter.


Roxy's nose could be purple and Id love it still  She gets plenty of sunshine so as long as we keep up will daily doses of sunshine I do believe their noses will stay black..


----------



## iansgran

Jaro would eat anything, I think, we know he will eat salad. I give him bananas, apple slices pretty often (well husband does because he eats them at night and shares even though I said it was a nono) . In blueberry season I game him some.
I haven't been to the facebook page yet but will. I have a page just never go there.


----------



## KaMu

Same here Ian'sGran. I have a FB page but I think the only time I go there is if my one son is traveling abroad and I want to see whats new!!!  Other than that I dont keep it updated


----------



## LuckyPenny

*Newbie with an April puppy*

Hello. I just found this site and would love to know how all of the other 6 month olds are doing. 

Penny was born April 19th. We brought her home June 11th. She is my 4th child She is quite a handful recently. She is an absolute attention hound! 

She gets crated at night and during the day if I need to be out of the house for a few hours. She is tethered in the living room on an 8 foot lead when we are home. She gets free time at least once a day but goes completely bonkers! The biggest issue with her is the eating EVERYTHING. Whenever we are at the park or even in the house she will find every little toy or piece of trash. This is why she isn't free roaming at all times. We have three kids and between the legos and littlest pet shops it seems impossible to keep everything picked up at all times. Even when we do clean sweeps she seems to find something.

She doesn't have accidents anymore and I would really like to let her free in the house more often. Anyone know when the mouthing/eating everything might stop?

Our other issue is the pulling/tugging. She isn't bad when we are one on one. If I take my husband or one of the kids on the walk then she is constantly tugging. She is brutally strong for her size and age. She also goes bananas and pulls to get to any other person or dog. It is all I can do to restrain her. I try to get her to sit and be calm but she is just a complete spaz. I find myself trying to avoid others in the park if possible which I really don't want to have to do. I would like her to be a social, well behaved dog.

I am not working right now so we don't have extra money for an obedience class. I have several books and try to work with her a little everyday. I am hoping that some of the issues are just puppyhood and she will outgrow them.

Any tips or suggestions from those who are going through the same would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jweisman54

Welcome!

I think everything you are going through with your pup is normal. Izzy roams around the house looking for things to grab and chew. She can't get into much because I make it difficult for her by closing doors, keeping nothing on the edges of the counters that she could get at, keeping the toilet seat cover closed, etc....and giving her lots and lots of toys. Nylabones are her favorite and she loves her kong filled with peanut butter.
We have done two 6 week sessions of obedience classes and I would highly recommend them. Dr. Ian Dunbar has a great website for obedience. It is reward based...Dog Star Daily. I also watch Animal Planet, It's me or the Dog with Victoria Stilwell It's Me or the Dog : Animal Planet. She also teaches obedience that is reward based.
Hope this helps.
~Joyce


----------



## iansgran

Welcome, Lucky Penny, your Penny sure sounds like the rest of the gang. My Jaro was born April 15 and everything goes in his mouth. We try to keep Ian's toys in his room and that door closed. For the pulling on walks I recommend the Gentle Leader or Easy Walk harness. Jaro is only 40 lbs but can really pull if I don't have the gentle leader on him. But with it even a child can control a big dog. Good luck with the training. Consistency is the thing.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Welcome to the Forum Lucky Penny! I'm looking forward to seeing photos of Penny, I'm sure she's beautiful.

All of the issues you describe are pretty common and you can find help with them all by running a simple search. You'll see that you're definitely not the only one.

As Ian'sGran says, consistency is key. I would personally not put her on a thether when at home. It is harmful to a dog mentally to be tied up a lot. I'm thinking it's part of the reason she goes bonkers when she's allowed to be free. Maybe go for more walks and give her something to do like chewing a frozen kong or antler. Be consistent and keep the toys in another room or inside a playpen while she's a pup. 

Pups loose that crazy curiousity when they're adults but they will never stop trying to eat interesting smelling things unless they're taught not to do it. You can try the following exercise and practice for at least 10 mins a day. Use a clicker if you have one for greater accuracy:
-When you're by yourself with her and with limited distraction and hold her by the leash. Throw a few common toys on the floor. Be ready with some cooked chicken or other really high value goody.
-As soon as she approaches a toy, give a loud "no" or "leave it" or whatever word you've been using. As soon as she looks at you, click, and reward. Do it over and over and over again. If she doesn't look at you either give the leash a tug or nudge her but only to get her attention, not to hurt her. You want to make her believe that what you've got is more interesting. Timing is everything, that's why a clicker is useful.
-In case she gets to the object it is helpful to spray bitter apple spray on it so that it won't be rewarding to actually go for the object.
-Over time all you should need to say is "no" and she should leave it be, but you have to be 100% consistent. When you're at that point you can have other family members do it, and then you can move on to more distracting environments.

As for calm greetings, I'm not sure if any of the april puppies have mastered that one yet! I second the easy walk harness for the pulling. 

Which books have you been reading? I'm always looking to add more to my library. I love Ian Dunbar's stuff.


----------



## Jamm

Welcome lucky penny! So great to see another april puppy  
(id say more but somebody is needing my FULL attention )


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Hi there LuckyPenny! 

I'm Charlotte, momma to Alfie b. April 26! 

Penny certainlly sounds like a very normal 6 month puppy! 

Ian'sGran and Jackie have given you some great advice - I think we just have to remind ourselves sometimes that they're still young! I think also that Penny would probably benifit from having more freedom. Most of us let our pups roam the house when we are home, that way they are used to the freedom and have learned (and still learning!) not to eat things left on the floor! This, combined with the training that Jackie suggested will probably be time consuming for the first day or so but will pay off hugely in the end! 

Good luck and please do post some photos - we LOVE photos!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Alfie's Girl said:


> Hehe - I know Chelmsford! My mum used to live not far from there! Never heard of Brassroots though???


Brassroots is still kind of a local band... they play at a lot of festivals and clubs... it's all brass-band horns, doing current songs.... they are pretty cool (of course I think so, one of my closest friends is one of the founding members!! lol)

Welcome LuckyPenny!!! Maya was born April 20th! We are all kind of going through the same things all at the same time, which is what makes this thread great! Maya has the run of the house when we are home, and stays in the kitchen when we are gone, and crated at night. She's done a little bit of stealing, but is definitely growing out of the stage (except for slippers, she still loves to steal those). On walks, she grabs whatever she can to put in her mouth, and I carry hand sanitizer for MY hands after I pull the offending object/gross stuff out. They will find the smallest things to put in their mouths!

How many walks does Penny get a day? we give Maya 2 normally, one in the morning, one in the evening. All pups go bonkers (and then there's the 'zoomies', another story all together!!), at this age they have ENDLESS energy, lol! As we say in our house "A tired pup is a well behaved pup!" So in addition to the walking we play games in the house (fetch down the hallway is a puppy favourite), which is something we can do while relaxing, and she's burning off energy.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

*Chubby Maya!!!*

I had to post this picture I took yesterday, it makes me giggle because she looks chubby in it! But it's all an illusion, it's the extra skin and fur that is yet to fill out causing her to look that way!! (and yes, that is another branch of my spirea bush that she snapped off sitting beside her....)


----------



## jweisman54

That is a beautiful picture of Maya. I see that she was also recently spay. Izzy's fur is growing in slowly. I love her coloring...a but lighter than Izzy.


----------



## Jamm

Hey Maya's Mom, where abouts in the GTA do you live? Joey and i may POSSIBLY be in Toronto this saturday and saturday night!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Yeah, her belly fur is slowly coming back in!!! How did Izzy's spay go? I love Maya's colouring... she's got some spot that are way darker, like the end of her tail, and the back of her hind legs she has dark spots... it's cute!!

I am actually out by Niagara Falls Jamm..... quite a ways from the GTA unfortunately!! it would be fun to have a puppy play date!


----------



## Jamm

Awww yeah thats quite a ways from GTA!


----------



## KaMu

*How is Bradley feeling*

NJames? How is Bradley feeling today?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> I had to post this picture I took yesterday, it makes me giggle because she looks chubby in it! But it's all an illusion, it's the extra skin and fur that is yet to fill out causing her to look that way!! (and yes, that is another branch of my spirea bush that she snapped off sitting beside her....)


Chubby Maya...hehe! She looks so tall and elegant! I'm looking at Alfie's front legs and although they look bigger - Maya's are longer! Alfie has a lot of loose skin too!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Alfie's Girl said:


> Chubby Maya...hehe! She looks so tall and elegant! I'm looking at Alfie's front legs and although they look bigger - Maya's are longer! Alfie has a lot of loose skin too!


Oh, the loose skin is crazy!! I can grab handfuls by the scruff of her neck, down her back, and on the sides of her face too...it's so funny... but I guess she has to grow into it?!?

I barely have to bend down to pet her anymore. It seems like your boys are stalkier, and the girls are still leaner (is that the right word? not sure...) 

And thank you for saying she looks elegant  Too bad she has no grace to go along with that... she passes gas, she burps, she runs into walls and chairs, falls off the couch :doh:


----------



## West

Hahahahaha! Well, I think all of our pups are kinda graceless in that sense. At least Cooper burps, farts and falls in the most absurd occassions. He's a clumsy pup.


----------



## KaMu

Welcome LuckyPenny!

I am Kathleen and Roxy is my girl born April 14, 2010.
I think you will finds tons of information on this forum. You might find the training section especially interesting. The training classes are really more about teaching YOU how to train your dog. I have always owned dogs and this would be the first time I have participated in any formal training. Many things I have learned by watching some videos from UTube that have been posted in the training section here on the forum.
Im glad Cosmos mom mentioned a few book titles for obedience training because that is what Im going for next. To this point Ive been more interested in books talking about dog behavior's. I need to finish these up than its on to some obedience training reading. 
Sounds like you have gotten some excellent advice already in our April puppies section! We look forward to pictures...we all love the puppy pics. I guess you know by now that they grow at an incredible rate!!!!  So a camera close by is a must!
They are alot of work as puppies, a 24/7 job. The tethering, I had to laugh as I was invisioning myself being wrapped up from head to toe with the leash line as they dont stay still for to long 
Roxy has free run of the house unless we are going to be out for a few hours. Than I crate her. And this is only because Im scared of what she MIGHT get into. I do crate her at night this is only because she will wake me up at all hours with her paws on my head. Im a very very light sleeper, and once Im awakened at night Im up for hours trying to get back to sleep. That silly girl!
Anyway, sounds like you have a very normal happy puppy there


----------



## West

Finally, I uploaded videos of Cooper swimming. I posted them somewhere else, but thought you might like to watch them here too 

Login | Facebook

Login | Facebook


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> Oh, the loose skin is crazy!! I can grab handfuls by the scruff of her neck, down her back, and on the sides of her face too...it's so funny... but I guess she has to grow into it?!?
> 
> I barely have to bend down to pet her anymore. It seems like your boys are stalkier, and the girls are still leaner (is that the right word? not sure...)
> 
> And thank you for saying she looks elegant  Too bad she has no grace to go along with that... she passes gas, she burps, she runs into walls and chairs, falls off the couch :doh:


Yes it's strange how they grow! Perhaps the boys are storing up weight ready to suddenly shoot up!  

When Alfie passes wind he looks shocked and turns around to see what on earth just happened......

Kathleen - Love your new signiture pic!


----------



## KaMu

Charlotte thank you! You and all the other April Moms shamed me into doing something for my sig!

West...I just saw your boys video where he is fetching and swimming... He looks to have had a great time!


----------



## jweisman54

Maya's_Mom said:


> Yeah, her belly fur is slowly coming back in!!! How did Izzy's spay go? I love Maya's colouring... she's got some spot that are way darker, like the end of her tail, and the back of her hind legs she has dark spots... it's cute!!
> 
> I am actually out by Niagara Falls Jamm..... quite a ways from the GTA unfortunately!! it would be fun to have a puppy play date!


Izzy's spay went very well with absolutely no problems. It has been two weeks and you would never know she had surgery, she was jumping around the day after. Izzy has darker spots on her ears and tail tip and a bit darker on the top of her back also. I love her coloring....nice and light. My first golden was extremely dark with really no other coloring.


----------



## jweisman54

Kathleen, How did you make your signature?

Joyce


----------



## KaMu

How tall are everyones golden's? And a silly question how long are their tails 

Roxy is 22 inches...this was the best I could measure at the highest point at her shoulder

and her tail is 16  < I ask about the tail because our old vet and techs would smile and snicker at the length of her tail. I was tempted to tell them all that their tails werent all that perfect either


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Great to hear that Izzy's spay went well! we had to take Maya back, but she was alright!!

Charlotte - Maya pulls the innocent look when she passes gas. She will sit perfectly still and not look around... almost like "maybe if I sit really still, they won't know it was me!"

kaMu..... Maya's tail is 18 1/2 inches long!!  Everyone comments about how long her tail is.... I couldn't measure her height though, she was afraid of the measuring tape!

Way to go Cooper!! What a swimmer!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy's tail is about 16.5 and about 21 to the shoulder. It was hard to measure, she moves so much.


----------



## njames

Hey all. Vet gave us meds to get rid of parasites. if that doesnt work it d-day for my wallet and surgery time. but i have to feed him rice and chicken for a week. how much rice and chicken should i be giving him a day.


----------



## iansgran

Any one else notice furry toes? Jaro doesn't need trimming anyplace but his furry toes. But then his dad's name is Frodo Lord of the Rings. He is sleeping right now or I would measure his tail--all the quiet puppy moments are treasured.


----------



## KaMu

Thanks! So Roxys tail is just fine the way it is! lol 18.5 inches? Is that where the hair pulls out to or the end of the tail itself?  Myasmom, Roxy is afraid of the tape measure too 

Yep Roxy has the furry toes to.

NJames. Im not sure how much of the chicken and rice to give. Parasites? Really, I thought he was vomitting socks and sticks and not eating, maybe I have the threads confused. Anyway, Im glad a vet checked him out 

Joyce, I use photobucket for pictures...it resizes and decorates to


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy also has free run of the house, has furry toes (yes, I've had to clip them), and if I measure her tail all the way to the last piece of fur, it is also 18.5 inches long but I did it to the end of the boney part. I didn't do chicken with rice since so many goldens have sensitivities to chicken, when Izzy had diarrhea, I gave her boiled hamburg and rice instead in equal parts.


----------



## iansgran

Jaro woke up and is between 21-22 in, with a 16in tail (bone to bone no furry tip measured). Couldn't get exact height because I was doing it by myself and he was not in the mood to stand still


----------



## KaMu

Thanks Iansgran, I was just curious and now see they are all about the same in those areas.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Lol... 18.5 from bum bone to tail bone tip :uhoh: I won't measure to the end of the furry tip!!! Her tail is really, really starting to feather out too... I love it!

I tried to measure her height, but I pulled out the tape measure, and she jumped and got the zoomies and I just thought "oh boy....here we go...." I will see if I can get her height tomorrow.... it's just her and I home all day tomorrow, she tends to be way calmer on those days!

Furry toes? Yep, furry toes. The bottom part of the foot you mean? It's the only place that I need to trim *sigh* when she lets me. Right now, I am not so worried, but in the winter I KNOW she will hate me because I am going to have to trim that foot fur to stop the salt and snow from getting all packed into her poor paws.

Speaking of feet.... a REALLY weird question... there was a thread a bit ago on here... but have you ever smelled your pups feet? They smell like Fritos. I laughed when I read the thread... but then I had a sniff.... odd, I know....


----------



## KaMu

Ok than... Mya is officially the Golden with the longest tail!!!!! 
yep the toe pads do smell similar to Fritos....


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo's had diarrhea for the last few days too. He's been on chicken and rice and yogurt. About 3/4 cooked rice, 2 ounces chicken and a couple of tbsp yogurt, twice a day. Yesterday he pooped out a piece of wood. We think that's what the problem was.


----------



## KaMu

Ohhh Cosmo  Why?...Why? Hope his GI problems are done now Jackie. Its a good thing that piece of wood presented itself! They must just figure everything on this earth is edible.

They really will eat anything! Its been raining here most of the day. When we were outside this am Roxy was nibbling at the ground, I looked and here she had an earthworm dangling from her mouth! GULP! :no: Gone in a milisecond


----------



## jackie_hubert

KaMu said:


> They really will eat anything! Its been raining here most of the day. When we were outside this am Roxy was nibbling at the ground, I looked and here she had an earthworm dangling from her mouth! GULP! :no: Gone in a milisecond


mmmm....protein!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Alfie is about 22/23 inches and tail around 18 ish! He just wanted to play with the tape and wouldn't stand still so they are very approximate measurements LOL! 

njames, I don't have any advice as I've never fed Alfie chicken and rice???! I just hope Bradley gets well soon! 

Ian'sGran I trim Alfie's feet every week when I clip his nails! Don't want him getting grinch feet lol! 

I think Alfie's paws smell quite nice - sort of... eu de doggy! I used to hate the smell of dogs but now I actually like it! It's familiar and comforting lol! I expect our house and cars smell of dog by now but I can't smell it! Again, when I used to go to houses with dogs I would HATE the smell and think 'how can they live with that smell' but of course now I know that they probs couldn't smell it!!!!!  Ah well...I dont mind sacrificing a nice smelling house for Alfie! He's worth it!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

LOL!!! eeeeww... Roxy!! And earthworm!! They will eat anything, won't they?!

jackie, I hope Cosmo is feeling better!!! 

Alfie's Girl, I agree about the smell!! I love the smell of Maya when we are snuggling, it's warm and kind of sweet... and dog like  My house doesn't smell like dog, I am very sure of that (I am way too much of a clean freak, and I always have candles going too...)


----------



## njames

Yes he was having issues eating random stuff. he hasnt thrown up random stuff since last friday. He was still not eating his normal food all that much. Vet saw him. He had not eaten food that morning. Took an xray and saw that his belly was full. she couldnt tell with what. Chance he is having digestive issues or that something cloth is in there. Since cloth cannot be seen on xray as something distinctive. She suggested it could just be a parasite puppy attack like a hookworm or another parasite. If we wanted to see if it was something he would have to stay at the vet and get a special dye xray to confirm and if it were something it would need surgery. She felt like it was a parasite thing though because he was not vomiting a lot and his stool was not pure diarrhea. So we opted to see if this was problem first as it fits, and its much cheaper to try first. She said to do rice and chicken until the dewormer stuff is clear and done. Also if he throws up by this weekend than it probably is something in his stomach and not parasites. We shall see. Weird thing is with the chicken and rice he goes nuts and eats everything and wants more. wasn't doing that with his food.


----------



## iansgran

Everybody hates me, nobody loves me, guess I'll go eat worms. Come on, Roxy, you know that's not true.
I used a broom to measure Jaro, then the tape to measure where he came on the broom because a tape measure is way too much fun to bite.
Sorry Cosmo ate the stick and is feeling poorly. You just can't keep stuff out of their mouths at this age even if they know Leave it. And as for sticks I live in Indiana in the city and from the air it looks like a forest, so many trees. Leaves and sticks up to our knees no matter how often we pick them up.


----------



## iansgran

njames, sorry it isn't resolved yet, I know you must be worried. But that he is eating does make is sound like the parasites. Our kitten had a blockage and wouldn't eat anything and just kept vomiting bile.


----------



## KaMu

Here to IansGran we live on a wooded lot and sticks and even acorns are everywhere all the time. Now this am I caught Roxy chewing on a fork! How the heck she got a fork Ill never know, unless she grabbed it when I was emptying the dishwasher. If she did than shes very good because I didnt see her at all!~

NJames..........ok, that all makes sense. I didnt realize cloth doesnt show up on xrays. And agree the eating sounds like a good sign. And no watery stool is another good sign. Hopefully this med will take care of the problem. Poor little guy  They really are like toddlers and such a worry at times........
What kibble did you feed before this all started?


----------



## KaMu

*Pet Insurance*

Pet Insurance. Heres a topic we havnt discussed her in the April Puppies section.

We have VPI through my work. So far they really have been excellent and they will pay for Roxy's spay. I am leaning towards waiting till after the first heat. For the same reasons that the owners of males wait till after at least one year of age.
However, Petplan...which I have read good and not so good things about does cover hip and elbow problems ifr you sign up be 1 year of age... Im not sure what to do, Ive even considered having both policies. Than again Im not so sure you can do this......
How is everyone else handling pet insurance what co and why? If you have gotten it.


----------



## njames

I feed him Blue Buffalo Large Breed puppy chicken and rice. I have fed him this since he was 3 months. He never has ravaged it down. Just eaten it pleasantly, but always finished each bowl for breakfast lunch and dinner. I know there was a recalled recently for blue but it was the adult version and only a higher vitamin D thing so they just urinate it out. All this rice i think is making him constipated now. he pooped once yesterday and has yet to go today to my knowledge.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> Pet Insurance. Heres a topic we havnt discussed her in the April Puppies section.
> 
> We have VPI through my work. So far they really have been excellent and they will pay for Roxy's spay. I am leaning towards waiting till after the first heat. For the same reasons that the owners of males wait till after at least one year of age.
> However, Petplan...which I have read good and not so good things about does cover hip and elbow problems ifr you sign up be 1 year of age... Im not sure what to do, Ive even considered having both policies. Than again Im not so sure you can do this......
> How is everyone else handling pet insurance what co and why? If you have gotten it.


Alfie is insured - not sure what company exactly! My parents did it through a broker. He is on a lifetime policy. We didnt insure him till recently after he had kennel cough and we realised just how expensive it all is! I've heard good things about PetPlan and would have gone with them had they not been SOOO expensive.



njames said:


> I feed him Blue Buffalo Large Breed puppy chicken and rice. I have fed him this since he was 3 months. He never has ravaged it down. Just eaten it pleasantly, but always finished each bowl for breakfast lunch and dinner. I know there was a recalled recently for blue but it was the adult version and only a higher vitamin D thing so they just urinate it out. All this rice i think is making him constipated now. he pooped once yesterday and has yet to go today to my knowledge.


Poor Bradley!  I hope it improves soon - maybe a walk to get htings moving would help!


----------



## jackie_hubert

njames said:


> All this rice i think is making him constipated now. he pooped once yesterday and has yet to go today to my knowledge.


That's perfectly normal. Cosmo hasn't gone this morning and our guide dog who was on the rice diet often sometimes wouldn't go for 48hrs.


----------



## kkudi

I haven't been here for 24-36 hours and i missed 5 pages of action! LOL



Maya's_Mom said:


> LOL!!! eeeeww... Roxy!! And earthworm!! They will eat anything, won't they?!
> 
> jackie, I hope Cosmo is feeling better!!!
> 
> Alfie's Girl, I agree about the smell!! I love the smell of Maya when we are snuggling, it's warm and kind of sweet... and dog like  My house doesn't smell like dog, I am very sure of that (I am way too much of a clean freak, and I always have candles going too...)


Im a bit of a clean freak too so my house has candles too! whenever a friend comes home i always ask whether it smells of dogs. even though i got used to the smell i just want my house to be clean!



KaMu said:


> Pet Insurance. Heres a topic we havnt discussed her in the April Puppies section.
> 
> We have VPI through my work. So far they really have been excellent and they will pay for Roxy's spay. I am leaning towards waiting till after the first heat. For the same reasons that the owners of males wait till after at least one year of age.
> However, Petplan...which I have read good and not so good things about does cover hip and elbow problems ifr you sign up be 1 year of age... Im not sure what to do, Ive even considered having both policies. Than again Im not so sure you can do this......
> How is everyone else handling pet insurance what co and why? If you have gotten it.


Eric was insured since we got him from the breeder, with the free 6 six from kennel club and then we continued with them. it's a bit pricey, £39, but we have no exclusions at all, and it's of an excess of £130 per condition and 10% deductible. 



jackie_hubert said:


> That's perfectly normal. Cosmo hasn't gone this morning and our guide dog who was on the rice diet often sometimes wouldn't go for 48hrs.


Yes chicken and rice will constipate them if they respond well to it. I remember Eric when he was on diarrhea, we gave him chicken and rice and didn't go for number two until the next day in the afternoon. 


To anyone who is new to the forum, welcome ( i just can't remember the names after 5 pages)

Jackie, I hope Cosmo is doing better!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Just a Facebook notice...Maya has a question for all her friends! Check out the FB page to find out what it is........

If any of you have missed this - The April puppies now have a facebook page - search: The April Crew 2010


----------



## iansgran

We got PetPlan. My husband worked in insurance and read the specs of several plans. KaMu you might check if you can buy a rider for VIP for the things it does not cover, might be cheaper, and also find out if you have two brands if you would be covered 100%. I expect if it is like human insurance one would be primary and one secondary and you could get 100% covered but not more. But you never know because I don't think any laws cover pet insurance.


----------



## kkudi

I've got a question for everyone......

Is your puppy still scared of main roads when there's a LOT of noise/activity, bus, people running around, grocery stores with big boxes outside, big signs etc?

He seems to be terrified.....We're working on it...but he's so strong...my hands become really soar after because of his pulling


----------



## jweisman54

kkudi said:


> I've got a question for everyone......
> 
> Is your puppy still scared of main roads when there's a LOT of noise/activity, bus, people running around, grocery stores with big boxes outside, big signs etc?
> 
> He seems to be terrified.....We're working on it...but he's so strong...my hands become really soar after because of his pulling


Izzy isn't so much scared but wanted to join in on the festivities of whatever is going on. She LOVEs when it is windy so she can chase the leaves which, however, makes my hands very sore when she pulls on the leash.


----------



## jackie_hubert

kkudi said:


> I've got a question for everyone......
> 
> Is your puppy still scared of main roads when there's a LOT of noise/activity, bus, people running around, grocery stores with big boxes outside, big signs etc?
> 
> He seems to be terrified.....We're working on it...but he's so strong...my hands become really soar after because of his pulling


How old was he when he first starting walking around busy areas regularly? If it was after he was 12 weeks old than being scared wouldn't be that surprising. Just keep exposing him and make it positive and not a big deal. Maybe find a park in a busy area and play around to get him accustomed to the noise and sights in the background. Then move on to actually walking in busy areas. I find that if you do a lot of dotting and petting and treating it makes things worse.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

jweisman54 said:


> Izzy isn't so much scared but wanted to join in on the festivities of whatever is going on. She LOVEs when it is windy so she can chase the leaves which, however, makes my hands very sore when she pulls on the leash.


I second that one with Maya. We live right near a main road, so she is used to the noise. but I need to get myself a good pair of work gloves to wear while walking her in this windy autumn weather... my hands are KILLING me!!


----------



## jweisman54

Maya's_Mom said:


> I second that one with Maya. We live right near a main road, so she is used to the noise. but I need to get myself a good pair of work gloves to wear while walking her in this windy autumn weather... my hands are KILLING me!!


and now that I have a chain leash for Izzy it is extremely difficult to even grab the leash when she goes after something......can we say blisters!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

jweisman54 said:


> and now that I have a chain leash for Izzy it is extremely difficult to even grab the leash when she goes after something......can we say blisters!


oh, ouch!!! Your poor hands!!

Bought Maya a deer antler tonight.... she is happily chewing away right now!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro seems a little concerned about some of the Halloween decorations, like the big black cat which lights up and makes noise at the other end of our street. Street traffic not so much.


----------



## crh131

where do you guys find the antlers?


----------



## iansgran

crh131 said:


> where do you guys find the antlers?


I got mine from Pet Expetise online


----------



## jweisman54

Do you think the deer antlers would be ok for a sensitive stomach?


----------



## iansgran

Jaro's tummy has been fine, so can't say from personal experience, but since they really don't eat them--the antlers I have are elk (I think) and very, very hard, I don't see how they would upset a tummy. He had one for more than a month before he really liked it, but now he chews it big time.


----------



## jweisman54

A new question..................Do your pups chase their tails? I think Izzy has this OCD about chasing it....all the time!


----------



## Jamm

jweisman54 said:


> A new question..................Do your pups chase their tails? I think Izzy has this OCD about chasing it....all the time!


LOL Joey will chase his tail if i show him his tail, then he'll chase it for like 5 mins and then stop!



jweisman54 said:


> Do you think the deer antlers would be ok for a sensitive stomach?


Joey sorta has a senstive tummy too and hes fine with them, hes not into them TOO much, he prefers nylabones!


p.s. how is Izzys smell thing going? or did i miss the conclusion too it?


----------



## KaMu

No OCD tail chasing with Roxy.

IansGran Im going to check into using two pet plans........I have to see how that goes :/ VPI...I have the top coverage there is nothing more I can add, they just dont offer coverage for genetic things. Not that I expect it, but Id much rather be safe.



I dont think they can chew up the antlers much too hard. But than again Roxy doesnt chew to long on it. We got them at a pet speciality store here. This was the first time I had seen any that were a decent size. And I guess that is because the owner opened a new box and I got to choose. The shipment box comes with all various sizes. Im guessing the larger ones are taken first which is probably why Ive never seen one much bigger than 3 inches  I lucked out!!!

Roxy is very apprehensive about anything new in her field of vision. Tonights class the instructor wheeled herself in with a wheelchair. She acted the same way she does anywhere where there is something new. She pulled to smell the chair and probably would have loved chewing the wheel. I think they are all very observant, and just need to learn about what they are seeing and questioning...(Ill bet they are wondering whats edible and whats not

Arnt we all going to have fun walking the little darlings on ice and through snow!? Maybe we should all invest in a pair of ski's and just say..... GO!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Jamm said:


> LOL Joey will chase his tail if i show him his tail, then he'll chase it for like 5 mins and then stop!
> 
> 
> 
> Joey sorta has a senstive tummy too and hes fine with them, hes not into them TOO much, he prefers nylabones!
> 
> 
> p.s. how is Izzys smell thing going? or did i miss the conclusion too it?


The smell thing left as fast as it came...the vet has no idea what it was even with all the blood tests. I have come to the conclusion that it was from the K9 Advantix. I have since switched to the Frontline. I guess we will never know.


----------



## West

Wow, what a whole lotta action in this thread!

Let's see if I can sorta catch up.

Cooper chases his tail. He started recently and we disencourage him and redirect his attention to something else, as his trainer advised.

He isn't really insured but he has a health plan at his vet that covers pretty much everything from a check up to X-rays, surgeries, vaccines, and even hospitalization. And the vet is open 24/7 and half a mile away from our house, so it's great. We pay $78 Argentinian pesos a month (approximately U$S20 or 13 pounds). Our cats don't have the same plan and just one visit to the vet costs around $50, so the plan really saves us a lot of money.


----------



## Chelsea10

Wow, talk about catching up!! I was last on this past Sunday...page 113 I think. I just spent an hour catching up! I will measure Chelsea tomorrow to see how her height and tail compare . She is still just 38 pounds so pretty small. 
Kathleen, I love Roxy's picture...how did you do it??
LuckyPenny, welcome to the forum...as you have read, your Penny sounds like the rest of these pups! You've gotten great advice from the other posters.
Everyone's pictures are great...how do you add a picture to your signature???
I plan to get on Facebook tomorrow to find the April Crew...I'm off to bed now .


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo is almost 24 inches tall. Oh my, that means he's officially in they middle of the standard already...he's still around 55lbs, so with another 10lbs he'll hopefully be done growing!

He's now completely on raw food and is looooovin' it! (I'm not loving the mucusy poop that comes with the switch but we'll live...). I'll make a video soon and show you how excited exactly a dog can get about his food.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

It says on the deer antler package that it's good for sensitive tummies, so Izzy might be okay with it? It doesn't break off like rawhide/bully sticks... so they are not really ingesting it. I got Maya's at PetValu last night. it was a bit pricey ($15 for the size I got), but it's obviously going to last longer than her other bones...

Maya used to chase her tail A LOT.... but now it's only occasionally. She can actually catch her tail, so maybe the game is not so fun for her?? (oh, and she is chasing it as I type out on the back porch :doh 

Haha, I was JUST talking with my bf about walking Maya on the ice and snow last night!!! We moved last December, way before Maya, and I am totally unsure where my winter boots are!! Or if they will even be sufficient for walking her....?? Might have to invest in something better?


----------



## Jamm

Well Joey my fam and I are doing the 4 hour drive this saturday down to Toronto and i finally get to show him off to all my friends! I cant believe none of my friends have even met Joey, so im super excited for them too meet him. Im also meeting (Steph) esSJay and Molson and meeting up again with (melissa) Mm03gn and her girls Bailey and Burgundy. So ill have lots and lots of pics


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Ugh. if I still lived in Hamilton I would totally come see you guys! but I'm all the way in the armpit of the Niagara region


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> I've got a question for everyone......
> 
> Is your puppy still scared of main roads when there's a LOT of noise/activity, bus, people running around, grocery stores with big boxes outside, big signs etc?
> 
> He seems to be terrified.....We're working on it...but he's so strong...my hands become really soar after because of his pulling


Alfie's okay now with roads! I think you just have to expose them to lots of noise and traffic and they get used to it in the end! My trainer at class reccomended a Canny Collar for Alfie to stop him puling so I'm gonna get one for Alfie soon! The Canny Collar - The Best Collar to Stop Dogs Pulling on the Lead - Choosing the Right Size

He's a lot better at Heel alredy though. I have a load of liver cake in my pocket and keep rewarding him almost every step, saying 'good boy heel' I can give you the recipe for Liver cake if you want - its REALLY simple and easy to make! And lambs liver is really cheap in Tesco - like 90p! 



jweisman54 said:


> and now that I have a chain leash for Izzy it is extremely difficult to even grab the leash when she goes after something......can we say blisters!


I have a chain leash but I just got another rope leash as my hands were raw after puppy class!


----------



## jweisman54

Charlotte, The Canny Collar looks very similar to the Gentle Leader by Premier. Is it just available in the UK? I don't know how Izzy would like something on her mouth like that. I hear you about the chain leash but I had no choice since she has eaten through two regular nylon leashes already. Maybe once I start wearing gloves in the cold, it will be better on my hands. We are trying to "heel" or "loose leash walk" more outside though, so I think once she gets the hang of that, it will be very helpful. 

Izzy loves the liver treats I buy but they are expensive. I was thinking of just going to the store and buying liver and boiling it up. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jamm

jweisman54 said:


> Izzy loves the liver treats I buy but they are expensive. I was thinking of just going to the store and buying liver and boiling it up. Any thoughts?


You could totally do that, i wanted to but my mom thinks its gross haha. I get my liver treats discounted though because i work at a pet store. 

As for the heeling, Joey mastered it in the intermediate obedience, hes so good and he caught on right away. We did a walk last week at night where we heeled the whole way and did stays down the whole street, comes, calmly, and a bunch of other stuff, he did really well!


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy isn't that good yet. I need to work with her more with the heeling. She does do the sit then heel, sit then heel really well, but when she sees a leaf flying around....forget it. It is all over at that point! What kind of harness are you using on Joey?


----------



## Jamm

Ummm i dont even know what its called but its kinda like a triangle? Ill go take a pic and post again with it! I love it, and so does he so win win! lolol


----------



## Jamm

Okay here they are


undone (the two buckles to the right are the front, they go accross the chest)










done up










on Joey










Joey modeling


----------



## iansgran

Joey's harness looks like the easy walk except the loop for the leash is in the front on the easy walk. I have several leashes for Jaro, some left from Subiaco, and I like the leather ones best for walking. They are 3/4 in wide (he chewed through the 1/4 in one while no one was watching) Good ones are soft on your hands and they are thick enough that the dog can't chew through it unless you just let him do it for a good while. Jaro chases his tail once in a while, but just for a few ring around the rosies.He took a nap with me in my bed this morning which was nice for me. First time I have let him do it. I don't think I really slept though. Have images of him chewing up my comforter.


----------



## jweisman54

I was just going to say that it looks just like my easy walk harness except with the loop on the top. Easy walk loop is on bottom on the chest with a martingale loop. I tried the one like Joey's but Izzy still pulled a lot on it. 
Ian'sgran: I think I would have visions of having a comforter in pieces as well. Lucky for me, I have a very high bed so Izzy cannot remotely get up there! I actually can't wait for the day she can sleep outside of her crate. She kept me up all night last night pawing at something in her crate and making a racket. The crate is in my room (big mistake). LOL


----------



## Jamm

Ahhh yea see Joey never realllyy pulled, he would a bit but never really, but even with this harness on hes such a good walker, right at my side or a little ahead the whole time. He only ever pulls if he sees someone or a dog approaching him talking to him! lol


----------



## Maya's_Mom

LOL!!! Maya's crate is in our room too.... she was dreaming and scuffling about at something at about 2am!! Maya can jump up on our bed no problem, and she naps there too... no comforter chewing!

I tried the Gentle Leader on Maya and we both hated it.... the Easy Walk looks interesting... Izzy doesn't pull so much?


----------



## West

Cooper's harness is exactly like Joey's, except it's blue instead of black (black doesn't really suit Coop, all his leashes and collars and harnesses are blue).


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Charlotte, The Canny Collar looks very similar to the Gentle Leader by Premier. Is it just available in the UK? I don't know how Izzy would like something on her mouth like that. I hear you about the chain leash but I had no choice since she has eaten through two regular nylon leashes already. Maybe once I start wearing gloves in the cold, it will be better on my hands. We are trying to "heel" or "loose leash walk" more outside though, so I think once she gets the hang of that, it will be very helpful.
> 
> Izzy loves the liver treats I buy but they are expensive. I was thinking of just going to the store and buying liver and boiling it up. Any thoughts?


I think you can get the Canny Collar in the USA as it's on Amazon.com??? It'l be finding the right size in stock that might be a problem!!!!! 

I'll post the recipe for Liver cake in a sec...


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Heer it is - originally posted by Tanyac.

8ozs Liver [preferably Lambs] 
4ozs S/R Flour 
2 Eggs 
2 Cloves Garlic/ or 2 tsps garlic puree. 

Put all the ingredients into a blender until the mixture is smooth, pink and runny [not too rigid a requirement if you prefer to make it a bit chunky' Pour into greased swiss roll type baking tin and place in the oven [Gas Mark 4] for around 30-40 minutes. 
Leave to cool and cut into tiny bite size pieces. 
It can be frozen into individual bags

It makes quite a lot and I cut it up really tiny! Alfie loves it!


----------



## jweisman54

Maya's_Mom said:


> LOL!!! Maya's crate is in our room too.... she was dreaming and scuffling about at something at about 2am!! Maya can jump up on our bed no problem, and she naps there too... no comforter chewing!
> 
> I tried the Gentle Leader on Maya and we both hated it.... the Easy Walk looks interesting... Izzy doesn't pull so much?


The Easy Walk really prohibits her from pulling. When you do give a correction, it makes her pull to the side, so she really can't lunge forward. Of course, if there are lots of leaves blowing, it doesn't matter, she pulls anyway, LOL.


----------



## jweisman54

*Some new pics of Izzy*

Pnut butter does wonders when posing a pup!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Oooh Joyce Izzy is looking so gorgeous - lots of tail feathers now I see!


----------



## jweisman54

Thanks, it is so hard to pose these kids.

I tried to change my signature and wound up with a small picture. I don't know what is wrong.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Thanks, it is so hard to pose these kids.
> 
> I tried to change my signature and wound up with a small picture. I don't know what is wrong.


I think it works best if you upload it to an album and then insert the image into you signiture using the image URL!


----------



## jweisman54

How did you make your sig?


----------



## jweisman54

Clearly this is not working.


----------



## KaMu

Ohhhh Gosh!!!! Joyce, Izzy has the sweetest expression in that bottom picture! I love it, and she...to me...looks alot like Jaro. What a beautiful girl you have there!
Joyce and Chelsea go to photobucket and sign up there, its free and they rezize the picture and have all sorts of frames, text etc that you can add......

And a new pair of winter boot is a must, I might pose this question on the main discussion page. Mine are pretty but just are not going to work while walking Roxy in the winter  This might be a good reason to get a new coat too!  


Jamm have a great time this weekend with your family and friends and take lots of picture of that handsome boy!

Jackie will be watching and waiting to see that video of Cosmo and his raw brunch or dinner :0


I have decided Roxy really needs her ears and paws trimmed up nicely...Im having a heck of a time finding a groomer that I think knows exactly what to do. If I try, heaven only knows what she will look like!


AlfiesGirl thanks for that recipe...I make a peanut butter and pumpkin one but I think its time to change it up a bit. She just doesnt get as excited with them anymore. I had bought some freeze dried liver treats from Pet Smart but she lost interest in them too. Well, not lost interest but I wouldnt consider it as high a value treat for her as it once was. I think something with a stronger aroma is going to be the key and this recipe might just work.....

Im just so stubborn with trying anything other than a flat buckle collar :/ I just really really want her to walk nice with that alone. Maybe Ill break down and buy one for using when we go out somewhere where she will meet people and her exuberant self gets her into trouble!


----------



## KaMu

OK. Now how the heck did you do that collage?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> AlfiesGirl thanks for that recipe...I make a peanut butter and pumpkin one but I think its time to change it up a bit. She just doesnt get as excited with them anymore. I had bought some freeze dried liver treats from Pet Smart but she lost interest in them too. Well, not lost interest but I wouldnt consider it as high a value treat for her as it once was. I think something with a stronger aroma is going to be the key and this recipe might just work.....


I made some Liver cake just this evening. I used about 8 garlic cloves instead of Garlic paste. It's turned out really smelly which is good! It's the smell that really attracts them!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> OK. Now how the heck did you do that collage?


Hehe I've just been explaining to Joyce how to make one. I used Picasa which is a free download from Google and has a collage maker. The most important step is to make sure you upload the collage to an Album NOT try and insert it straight into your signiture or it will turn out really small. If you need any help - just e-mail or PM me!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Maya's_Mom said:


> It says on the deer antler package that it's good for sensitive tummies, so Izzy might be okay with it? It doesn't break off like rawhide/bully sticks... so they are not really ingesting it. I got Maya's at PetValu last night. it was a bit pricey ($15 for the size I got), but it's obviously going to last longer than her other bones...
> 
> Maya used to chase her tail A LOT.... but now it's only occasionally. She can actually catch her tail, so maybe the game is not so fun for her?? (oh, and she is chasing it as I type out on the back porch :doh


Antler is expensive here too, $22 for a sizeable piece that he's not just gonna swallow whole. Gonna stick with the super chew nylabones for now. 

Same as Maya, Cosmo chases his tail only when he gets really excited now as opposed to all the time when he was real little. I think the last time he did it is when he was hearing Alfie on that video! hehe.


----------



## KaMu

Thanks Charlotte! When I get bored with this pic I may attempt a collage. 


I bought Roxy devil dog horns today. Halloween stuff and fall decorations are all 50% this time of year so next year Im well equipted with decorations! My son was laughing so hard when he got home from school and saw her. When Roxy is in a sit stay she gets this very serious look in her eyes. Kinda of like she wants Mommy to see just how well she can pay attention (hard to explain) but with that look coupled with her little devil dog horns it was too too funny


----------



## jackie_hubert

Alfie's Girl said:


> My trainer at class reccomended a Canny Collar for Alfie to stop him puling so I'm gonna get one for Alfie soon! The Canny Collar - The Best Collar to Stop Dogs Pulling on the Lead - Choosing the Right Size


This is a really neat collar! Depending on how well it works this may be a great tool to stop pulling...wonder if they sell it here...


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> Pnut butter does wonders when posing a pup!


Love the pictures! Such a beauty!


----------



## jweisman54

Charlotte: Thanks so much for the step by step help. I am going to post it if you don't mind.

Kathleen: It has taken me all afternoon between downloading Picasa and making my collage to loading it up with the help of Charlotte. But I am happy with the end result.

On your *User CP* go to *Pictures and Albums. *
Then *Add Album *and upload your collage.
Then click on your uploaded picture so it comes up big on the screen, below you should see the *Picture URL *(and underneath that - the BB code.)
You then highlight and copy the Picture URL.

Then go back to *User CP *and *Edit Signiture.* (Ignore *Signiture Picture* bit at the bottom of the page!)
Instead, in* Edit Signiture* box, click on the Insert Image button - it's the little yellow square with 2 mountains!
Then a box will come up saying 'please can you insert the image URL'. You need to delete the highlighted blue http:// or it wont work.
Then right click and paste the Image URL into the box and press okay.
Then click *Preview Signiture* at the bottom of the page to check it's worked.

You can also use this method to insert uploaded photos onto posts too, instead of adding them as an attachment.


----------



## jweisman54

Thanks Jackie. Those 4 pictures took about a half hour to take....you know how hard it is to pose our pups!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Anyone in rainy climate experiencing dry noses - dogs' noses I mean? We've had to put some Vaseline on Cosmo's nose because it was so dry. I think it might be the wind and rain out here. I also read that if they use their nose a lot it can get dry??? We have been doing a lot of tracking lately...

BTW, if you want your dog to behave well on a walk don't teach them to track! Learned this the hard way, because he hasn't yet learned when it work time and when is play time, and whenever we go outside now he thinks it's time to track and he just gets so excited! Oh well, it's worth it when we do tracking and he is the happiest pooch in the world.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> I bought Roxy devil dog horns today. Halloween stuff and fall decorations are all 50% this time of year so next year Im well equipted with decorations! My son was laughing so hard when he got home from school and saw her. When Roxy is in a sit stay she gets this very serious look in her eyes. Kinda of like she wants Mommy to see just how well she can pay attention (hard to explain) but with that look coupled with her little devil dog horns it was too too funny


:worthless 




jackie_hubert said:


> Anyone in rainy climate experiencing dry noses - dogs' noses I mean?
> 
> BTW, if you want your dog to behave well on a walk don't teach them to track! Learned this the hard way, because he hasn't yet learned when it work time and when is play time, and whenever we go outside now he thinks it's time to track and he just gets so excited!


Lol! Alfie's bad enough when he catches a smell and decides he wants to follow it! He seems to be slowly getting the fact that off leash walks in the woods he can sniff to his hearts content but on road walks he has to walk steadily by my side! 
I haven't noticed his nose it particularly dry! It's often a bit runny and wet! :yuck: Good to know about the Vaseline tip though...



jweisman54 said:


> Charlotte: Thanks so much for the step by step help. I am going to post it if you don't mind.


No problem Joyce, I'm glad I could help! Your collage is super - Izzy looks pretty in Pink!


----------



## KaMu

Here she is when she does her serious Im a good girl sit/stay










Than, here she is after being released wanting to be up on my shoulders


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Hehe LOVE the pics Kathleen! I think you should add that last one to your signiture! Innocent Roxy :--king: and then Naughty Roxy :--devil:.....


----------



## Maya's_Mom

LOL!!!! I love the devil horns and the expression on her face.... priceless!!


----------



## KaMu

Joyce it looks Great!!!! Beautiful job on the collage!


----------



## jweisman54

KaMu said:


> Joyce it looks Great!!!! Beautiful job on the collage!


Thanks Kathleen.

Roxy looks great in the devil horns. I don't think Izzy would keep them on, she has a hard enough time with her harness : }


----------



## KaMu

Roxy just isnt phased by things I may place on her.


----------



## iansgran

Oh, but isn't Roxy and angle not a devil? But the pics are sure cute, anyway.


----------



## jweisman54

*Izzy's first six months....*

I put together a slide show to music showing Izzy's first 6 months. :--heart:


----------



## jweisman54

sorry, don't know why it won't work.


----------



## jweisman54

are there any other ways to upload a video?


----------



## jweisman54

Click on the link to the left, not the youtube image. It does work now.


----------



## KaMu

Of course she is an angel! They didnt have wings only horns 

Joyce it is saying not available


----------



## jweisman54

It just finished processing, I just tried it.


----------



## KaMu

Got it!!!!
OOOO Joyce....it's beautiful. Really really beautiful...........

Now I need to know HOW you did it?


----------



## jweisman54

Thanks Kathleen, it took almost 2 hours for youtube to process it. It also took forever to put it together. But now I know how to use Picasa.


----------



## jweisman54

*I am posting this again since it didn't work before.*

*







*


----------



## jackie_hubert

That's a great video! I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

I will have to watch it while I am at work this morning


----------



## West

I loved Izzy's video.


----------



## iansgran

very sweet video


----------



## Jamm

Well were all getting ready to pack, im sorry ive missed so much! **** work -_- Oh but we got a memo that said we could take home anything we wanted that was listed as discontinued, i walked away with over $500.00 worth of pet stuff! So when i get back i'm going to go through and post some of the stuff and if anyone wants any of it, ill send it to you guys  

I bought Joey a seatbelt yesturday but i dont know if im working it right... Either way hes comming in my car and his crates in my dads car so he needs to be seated in one spot! Im so excited for him to meet all of my friends, because when he was born was when i was moving to Ottawa, but all my friends got to hear me counting down the pregnancy days! lol 

pictures will commence... probbaly monday because im gunna get some halloween ones too


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Have a fab time Jamm! Looking forward to seeing all this loot you picked up for free!  Did you get any christmassy bits??? I think I need to get a job in a pet store....

Lol you should all see Alfie right now - he's turned his bed upside down on top of him and he's rolling around on his back chewing it!!! He chewed the pillow part to bits last night and I had to rescue some stuffing from his mouth at like 1am or something.....grrr...little monkey!


----------



## kkudi

Ah Izzy's video/slideshow nearly made me cry. ah......

Eric also chases his tail but very moderately....we sometimes have to actually give him his tail to do it...so I don't think it's something he does all the time..

Charlotte I'm posting pictures later on! I took some fab ones today!!!!

I've been busy with uni so I can't really keep up with the speed you guys reply to each other lol!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Charlotte I'm posting pictures later on! I took some fab ones today!!!!


Yay!!!!!! 

I have a question for everyone - does your golden snore? Alfie's asleep on the sofa right now snoring his little head off! All that chewing is such hard work.....ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## kkudi

Eric snores occasionally, but nothing too serious!

He dreams a lot though lol! it's so funny watching him dream!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> He dreams a lot though lol! it's so funny watching him dream!


Lol so does Alfie! He sorta does this funny sound like he's barking in his dream like 'ahfwoo fwooo fwooo fwoo' and wriggles like he's running in his dream too! It's so sweet, ah I love my boy so much! :heartbeat 

Looking forward to your pics...


----------



## kkudi

yea my boy does exatly the same movements and sounds! lol ! its so adorable to watch! I get excited when he does it lol

i will be post them tomorrow morning, cuz tonight I'm going out and i dont have time!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> yea my boy does exatly the same movements and sounds! lol ! its so adorable to watch! I get excited when he does it lol
> 
> i will be post them tomorrow morning, cuz tonight I'm going out and i dont have time!


Ahhh everyone should have a Golden - they don't know what they're missing out on! Have a good evening! I'm off to watch x-factor!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kkudi

ah! i want to watch it too! im recording on sky so will watch it when i come home!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> ah! i want to watch it too! im recording on sky so will watch it when i come home!


Cool - who do you want to win? I have no idea right now! I love Wagner though as he is just so funny! Not so keen on the groups - especially the boys! But then again, they're a bit too young for me!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

kkudi said:


> yea my boy does exatly the same movements and sounds! lol ! its so adorable to watch! I get excited when he does it lol
> 
> i will be post them tomorrow morning, cuz tonight I'm going out and i dont have time!


Looking forward to seeing the pics!! Somedays its so hard to keep caught up on this thread  I am at work and since I got here there's 3 more pages! Lol!

Maya dreams too.... it's cute. I wonder what they dream about? Squirrels? Cheese? Ummmm.... how loud do your pups yawn? Maya makes the loudest yawning noise, it's so hilarious, but ridiculous.... I should try and catch it on camera.... 

My sister and Hudson are coming over this afternoon.... puppy play time!!! (yay, tired puppy evening time!!)


----------



## Chelsea10

charlotte, I downloaded Picasa and picked 9 pictures of Chelsea to upload to an album. Thought I was on my way to making a collage but I can't figure out how to make the collage. If I am in the album and click on download, that is the only way that I see anything about making a collage. But it won't let me select that option (it is gray versus black and does nothing when I hit it). I figure there must be another page that I need to be in...any suggestions?


----------



## GoldenJona

some pictures of Jona I took about 10 mins ago; just lounging on the couch, changing channels. He also weighed in at 45 lbs. I dont think he's going to be over 60 lbs




































































































I know all the pictures look the same, but I liked them all


----------



## West

Cooper snores loudly, twitches and does funny movements and sleeps belly up. Today he fell asleep with a paw over one of his bones  So cute.
When he yawns he does a loud, high pitched sound and sticks his way-too-long tongue all the way out. He's really funny. And sometimes he "talks" in his sleep, and whines or woofs. I don't know what he may be dreaming about


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy is snoring as I write this but not loudly. She also does the paw twitching thing and the funny breathing and the little yips like she would be barking/crying in a high pitched voice. I guess our goldens seem to be quite similar.


----------



## iansgran

Edwin, the pictures of Jona are great. He looks so adult. I have been noticing that lately, how adult Jaro looks. And he does the same things Subiaco used to do, like lounging on the couch and following me with his eyes while he is lying down on the floor. I miss the puppyness but love the new big boy I have.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

EDWIN....YOUR BACK! 

Wow does Jona look so grown up now! Can't believe he's nearly 7 months now! He's so so so handsome! We have a Facebook page for the April Pups now, search - 'The April Crew 2010'! 

The April pups thread isn't the same without you and Jona - don't be a stranger!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Chelsea10 said:


> charlotte, I downloaded Picasa and picked 9 pictures of Chelsea to upload to an album. Thought I was on my way to making a collage but I can't figure out how to make the collage. If I am in the album and click on download, that is the only way that I see anything about making a collage. But it won't let me select that option (it is gray versus black and does nothing when I hit it). I figure there must be another page that I need to be in...any suggestions?


Okeey dokee let see! I have Picasa 3 and when I open it up it shows all my albums down the page in order of their date. 

Along the bottom you should see a line of buttons - Upload, Email, Print etc you should be able to see a button named *Collage*. On my version the Collage button is a photo of a sunset! 

Click on the *Collage* button and a 2nd tab should appear with a blank white sheet and a column to the left with various buttons and tools. You should be able to flick between *Library* and *Collage* easily using the tabs at the top of the screen. 

To begin with set the size and orientation. Look down the column on the left for the *Page Format* tools. My version has a selector for the size of the collage and underneath 2 buttons 1 for *Portrait* and 1 for *Landscape*. 

Next, set the background colour using the *Background Options*. Select the* Solid Colour* option.

Now change tabs at the top of the screen back to *Library* and select your photos you want to use. Simply click once on each photo. Then select the *Collage* tab again. 

In the column on the left there should be 2 tabs *Settings* and *Clips*. If you've selected 4 clips then the tab will look like: *Clips (4)* for example*. *

Click on the *Clips* tab and then click on each picture in turn and then press the green *+* button just above. The Photos should then appear on your collage. Now flip back to *Settings*.

At the top of the column there should be a selector, you can choose the style of your collage - most of us used the top selection *Picture Pile: looks like a pile of scattered pictures. *

Below the selector is the *Picture Border* buttons you can use to customise furthur.

You can manually move the photos on your collage and change the orientation by clicking on each photo and using the dial that appears over them.

Once your done click on the *Create Collage* button. 

On my computer I then open up the* Pictures* folder and there should now be a folder named *Picasa. *Your collage should be in that folder!

To upload to your signiture:

On your **User CP** go to **Pictures and Albums*. *
Then **Add Album* *and upload your collage.
Then click on your uploaded picture so it comes up big on the screen, below you should see the **Picture URL* *(and underneath that - the BB code.)
You then highlight and copy the Picture URL.

Then go back to **User CP* *and **Edit Signiture*.* (Ignore the **Signiture Picture** bit at the bottom of the page!)
Instead, in* *Edit Signiture** box, click on the Insert Image button - it's the little yellow square with 2 mountains!
Then a box will come up saying 'please can you insert the image URL'. You need to delete the highlighted blue http:// or it wont work.
Then right click and paste the Image URL into the box and press okay.
Then click **Preview Signiture** at the bottom of the page to check it's worked.

You can also use this method to insert uploaded photos onto posts too, instead of adding them as an attachment.

I hope this all makes sense! If your Picasa Version is different from mine the buttons may be in a different place but chances are they will still be called the same! If you have any problems feel free to e-mail and PM me!

If you get to the point where you have made your collage and it's saved but you want to add text to it then let me know and I'll explain how to do it!

Charlotte


----------



## jweisman54

Charlotte: Don't know what we would do without your expertise. I had to muddle through working on my collage yesterday. Once you can make one, it is pretty easy after that. 

Chelsea10: You don't have to go to file and then save as while in Picasa. It automatically does it for you, but if you have to edit anything, say a movie or a collage, you do have to hit Create Movie or Create Collage, at that point it is saved to your Picasa folder within your Pictures folder.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Wow, look at Jona. Love the picture where he's kinda looking up - so cute! Also love the hair paws, time for a trim? It tickles Cosmo's a lot when I trim his paw fur. He tries to bite at his feet.


----------



## KaMu

I tried to cut and paste my favorite pic of Jona you took but it is not letting me do it! Hes not to thin at all Edwin. I know you were very worried for awhile there... We stopped at the vet yesterday to weigh Roxy and she is up to 55. pounds. If I was feeding her above the recommended amount I might be worried she was heavy  She has all that loose skin but the others seem to have it to with their Goldens. It's mostly around her neck area. Anyway 45 pounds sounds like the perfect weight for Jona.


Charlotte thank you for that explanation! I too downloaded the Picassa.........its a very nice program, infact I think I have used it before some years back :/ I Have not had time to really play with the program.


Ok. So why doesnt Roxy dream? I havnt noticed any of what you all describe 

Training class this past Thursday was a total flop. I was rushed and came late to class and Roxy seemed to pick up on this and acted much the same as I felt! 

The newest thing Roxy does now is refuse to go in her crate at night. It hasnt ever been a problem till this week. She jumps up and puts her front paws on my shoulders, gives kisses and than when I put her down she runs upstairs and lays down. Last night I just did a quick visual sweep to make sure there wasn't anything she could get into. This morning I found her on the couch sound asleep. I half expected her to jump onto the bed at some point last night...but... she didnt 
So when ever she doesnt want to do something she jumps up, paws on my shoulders and ....I guess pleads for me to reconsider. She's actually done this for a few months but never did it when it was her bedtime. They certainly do know how to get their point across! Geesh!

Hope all you young girls have fun this weekend! Wear your seatbelts


----------



## jackie_hubert

How are all the doggies reaction to the fire crackers that come out at Halloween? Everyone around here keeps telling me to keep Cosmo inside over the weekend but even when there's fire crackers going off Cosmo doesn't even seem to notice. Hope it stays this way. I'm actually hoping there'll be lots of noise tomorrow to test Cosmo's ability to stay calm, so we can let our Search and Rescue team know if he's okay with loud noises.


----------



## iansgran

We don't usually have fireworks on Halloween here, but we get thunderstorms aplenty and they don't bother Jaro. 4th of July we had no problem. Now the doorbell and the kids coming to the door, well that I am concerned about. He will be going bonkers trying to see everyone. I might have grandpa sit outside with the candy or I we will take turns.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Ian'sgran said:


> We don't usually have fireworks on Halloween here, but we get thunderstorms aplenty and they don't bother Jaro. 4th of July we had no problem. Now the doorbell and the kids coming to the door, well that I am concerned about. He will be going bonkers trying to see everyone. I might have grandpa sit outside with the candy or I we will take turns.


Glad to know I'm not the only person with a dog who seems completely unphased by loud noises. 

We live in a condo so can't give out candy but I think that would be a nightmare right now with Cosmo being sooooo excited to meet people and so boisterious with kids.


----------



## KaMu

Jackie they dont do fireworks here on Halloween. When they did go off in the summer I just kind of ignored them and carried on with what I was doing. Initially she stopped and stared trying to figure out what the noise was than she seemed to just ignore it. So it interests her, but thats it so far........... Like you, I hope she stays this way!

How is the tracking going?

Oh and I keep meaning to say Thank You to Jamm who saved a Golden the other day  Good Job! Im proud of you


----------



## jweisman54

I think Izzy will be in her crate tomorrow night during all that candy giving!


----------



## newgolden

Sawyer doesn't seem fazed by fireworks (and they don't do them on H'ween here, either), but loud noises do freak him out.

I posted in Main about Sawyer biting one of my kids. Argh. It wasn't bad but it his snappiness (?) is getting kind of bad. Today I made him walk with me around the house with his leash attached to me and was super-strict with the kids about how they behave around him. I honestly think it's just puppy energy and seeing the kids as playmates instead of "masters". My one son that he bit last night is actually really good in that regard and Sawyer generally listens to him (sit, lay down, etc). He treats him and praises him for doing good but gets frustrated with is jumping, etc. So, as I'm unable to get to obedience right now, I think a some private instruction with the trainer might be in order. Sigh! Just when I'm looking forward to things being less chaotic with a dog in the house...

We don't have a lot of company come to the house. When it is someone we don't really know we remove Sawyer altogether but my mom and step-dad dropped by tonight and he was an absolute basketcase for about 15 minutes. We were tryign to get him on leash to stop from jumping, mouthing etc. He was a total whirling dervish and just looney. I had my stepfather leave and come back in with a treat and told him to turn and ignore until he settled and sat for a treat. He did get better after that but with Christmas season coming up and dinners and more company I am going to be doing some major work on greetings and behavior with company!!

Luckily we don't get too many trick or treaters here so tommorrow night shouldn't be too bad. I think when I see someone come up the drive I'll throw him in the downstairs bath!

On another note, looking through all the latest pictures everyone's pups are getting so big and beautiful...can you believe it just seem like yesterday that they were babies??


----------



## kkudi

Edwin those pics of Jona are priceless!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> Charlotte thank you for that explanation! I too downloaded the Picassa.........its a very nice program, infact I think I have used it before some years back :/ I Have not had time to really play with the program.
> 
> 
> Ok. So why doesnt Roxy dream? I havnt noticed any of what you all describe
> 
> Training class this past Thursday was a total flop. I was rushed and came late to class and Roxy seemed to pick up on this and acted much the same as I felt!


Aww my pleasure Kathleen! LOL maybe Roxy has nice dreams where she doesn't need to bark or run!  

Alfie's had his nightmare weeks at puppy class too! The liver cake works well though and he's starting to pay more attention! And I'm much stricter and walk he far away from other dogs if I need to - just to get his attention on me again! 



jackie_hubert said:


> How are all the doggies reaction to the fire crackers that come out at Halloween? Everyone around here keeps telling me to keep Cosmo inside over the weekend but even when there's fire crackers going off Cosmo doesn't even seem to notice. Hope it stays this way. I'm actually hoping there'll be lots of noise tomorrow to test Cosmo's ability to stay calm, so we can let our Search and Rescue team know if he's okay with loud noises.


Alfie's not bothered really! He barely notices! Obviously we have Bonfire Night coming up on Nov 5th too! I think he'll be fine!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

newgolden said:


> Sawyer doesn't seem fazed by fireworks (and they don't do them on H'ween here, either), but loud noises do freak him out.
> 
> I posted in Main about Sawyer biting one of my kids. Argh. It wasn't bad but it his snappiness (?) is getting kind of bad. Today I made him walk with me around the house with his leash attached to me and was super-strict with the kids about how they behave around him. I honestly think it's just puppy energy and seeing the kids as playmates instead of "masters". My one son that he bit last night is actually really good in that regard and Sawyer generally listens to him (sit, lay down, etc). He treats him and praises him for doing good but gets frustrated with is jumping, etc. So, as I'm unable to get to obedience right now, I think a some private instruction with the trainer might be in order. Sigh! Just when I'm looking forward to things being less chaotic with a dog in the house...
> 
> We don't have a lot of company come to the house. When it is someone we don't really know we remove Sawyer altogether but my mom and step-dad dropped by tonight and he was an absolute basketcase for about 15 minutes. We were tryign to get him on leash to stop from jumping, mouthing etc. He was a total whirling dervish and just looney. I had my stepfather leave and come back in with a treat and told him to turn and ignore until he settled and sat for a treat. He did get better after that but with Christmas season coming up and dinners and more company I am going to be doing some major work on greetings and behavior with company!!
> 
> Luckily we don't get too many trick or treaters here so tommorrow night shouldn't be too bad. I think when I see someone come up the drive I'll throw him in the downstairs bath!
> 
> On another note, looking through all the latest pictures everyone's pups are getting so big and beautiful...can you believe it just seem like yesterday that they were babies??


Oh I no what you mean! Alfie still nips! Interestingly it's mostly only me he bites! It's usually when he is excited - just after playing or a zoomie! Also he has a crazy time just before bed where he launches himself at me to 
bite me to bits!!!!  The rest of the time he's fine! When he nips I'm always saying NO BITE and if I can get away to another room for a minute then I do! I'll be seeing my breeder in a couple of weeks so I'm gonna have a good chat with her about it!!!! 
It's a pain, I know!


----------



## kkudi

I think he's fine with thunderstorms and fireworks, we've been working really hard for loud noises and obstacles on the high streets because we have only been going to parks or calmer roads so far and i think it's starting to pay now.....so he's improving....also he's scared of large bin bags.....and generally the dustbin....we're working on that too...Eric such a pussycat! lol

Ok I'm posting some pictures of Eric from yesterday's outing to a local park!

Let me know what you think


----------



## kkudi

grrrrr! The photos look colourless! I think if you click on them to view the enlarged version....they look much better!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

They're AWESOME photos Andreas! Wow Eric is looking so big now! I just love love love his colouring! That's one handsome guy you got there!


----------



## kkudi

Alfie's Girl said:


> They're AWESOME photos Andreas! Wow Eric is looking so big now! I just love love love his colouring! That's one handsome guy you got there!


Thankkkkks  i still think he's smaller compared to Alfie and some others! Your Alfie has a much chunkier head! Eric's dad's head is not as chunky i think! then again not too sure!

to answer your question about xfactor, i think i want Rebecca or Treyc to win! I'm not too keen on either group to be honest....Matt is also good...
don't really like Cher Or Katie because i dont think they have the potential to sing anything out there.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Wow look how handsome Eric is!!! He looks so.... grown up!! Where did our babies go??

So.... Halloween tonight. We haven't quite decided how we are going to fight this battle yet.... our front door is not working, so we don't have to worry about the kids ringing the bell (which drives Maya BONKERS). But.... do we leave her inside and sit outside with the candy? Or do we take her OUTSIDE with us, and hope that she will sit semi-calmly for a bit? or do we just keep all the candy for ourselves?! lol will she be afraid of the kiddos all dressed up?? 

Maya is not started by loud noises (such as fireworks)... but other objects, such as a waving flag, a blowing bag, etc... she is very skittish of.

My sister brought her golden over yesterday for some playtime... we took them to the park and let them run around like maniacs, it was great!!! Maya is STILL so clumsy!! They were chasing a stick and she ran FULL FORCE into Hudson! She kinda just fell over and layed there for a minute, I think it stunned her.... he just stood there and looked at her like "are you serious??" It was pretty hilarious. She came speeding back and ran right into my sister...? and then ran into Hudson again later on (not quite as hard though).... we had the giggles. Silly girl.


----------



## iansgran

Eric's photos are great--they all look so big now. 
NewGolden, try to make sure you pup gets plenty of exercise so when he is in the house with the kids he isn't too excited. A tired pup is a good pup. When I bring Jaro in from one of his long walks we take him in the back to run off leash for a bit, then when he comes in he is tired but still excited so I give him something to chew on. That helps settle him down.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Thankkkkks  i still think he's smaller compared to Alfie and some others! Your Alfie has a much chunkier head! Eric's dad's head is not as chunky i think! then again not too sure!
> 
> to answer your question about xfactor, i think i want Rebecca or Treyc to win! I'm not too keen on either group to be honest....Matt is also good...
> don't really like Cher Or Katie because i dont think they have the potential to sing anything out there.


Yeah Alfie as quite a short nose and a big head! lol 
Next year in September there is a show near Bath called The Irish Retriever Rescue. Quite a few members on UK Golden Lovers go along so I'm thinking of taking Alfie down by train for 1 day! He'll be much older so hopefully he will behave....:uhoh: If you're up for it you an Eric could come along too and meet Alfie and the others?

I think Rebecca is amazing! If I was gonna vote I think I'd vote for her!



Maya's_Mom said:


> So.... Halloween tonight. We haven't quite decided how we are going to fight this battle yet.... our front door is not working, so we don't have to worry about the kids ringing the bell (which drives Maya BONKERS). But.... do we leave her inside and sit outside with the candy? Or do we take her OUTSIDE with us, and hope that she will sit semi-calmly for a bit? or do we just keep all the candy for ourselves?! lol will she be afraid of the kiddos all dressed up??


OOh well maybe if you take her outside with you it would be a good opportunity to do some Sit/Stay training with her??? 

I'm going to stay over my friends place - she lives in a tiny village by a wood in a very old house! We're gonna carve some pumpkins and watch a spooky movie or 2...or maybe Twilight.....hmmmmmmm gorgeous VAMPIRES..........  I'm gonna miss Alfie loads though! It will be the first night in months that I've spent away from him!


----------



## GoldenJona

Today was weird, Jona woke up at 8am and that's only because I woke up to feed him. He always and I mean always wakes up at 5am. I did take him for a 2.5 mile walk last night rigt before his bedtime so maybe he was just tired. Also for some of you that remember Jona use to have stomach issues and i was trying to transition away from his Hills I'D food. Well I am at a cup of California Natural and half a cup of the ID food. He poops less frequently now.

Has anyone spayed or neutered their dogs yet? Sorry if this has been asked already, it's just I log on only on the weekends and there are always like 10 new pages that I don't have time to read through


----------



## kkudi

Edwin, Eric sleeps in a lot of the times! I love it! It makes me sleep too! and he sleeps even longer when he's tired (i.e was out for a long walk before bedtime)

I haven't neutered Eric and I'm not planning as of yet. I will only neuter if behavioural problems surface.

Charlotte: Rebecca's voice is so unique! I agree! Can't wait for the results tonight!

And yes I'd love to meet up with other Goldens lovers and finally get to Eric and Alfie together!


----------



## jweisman54

GoldenJona said:


> Today was weird, Jona woke up at 8am and that's only because I woke up to feed him. He always and I mean always wakes up at 5am. I did take him for a 2.5 mile walk last night rigt before his bedtime so maybe he was just tired. Also for some of you that remember Jona use to have stomach issues and i was trying to transition away from his Hills I'D food. Well I am at a cup of California Natural and half a cup of the ID food. He poops less frequently now.
> 
> Has anyone spayed or neutered their dogs yet? Sorry if this has been asked already, it's just I log on only on the weekends and there are always like 10 new pages that I don't have time to read through


Izzy was spaced 3 weeks ago and did very well. No problems at all. I am also feeding her California Natural Grain Free Lamb meal but she is getting 4 cups a day.


----------



## iansgran

I am unsure when I will have Jaro neutered but most likely within the next few months. Some of the 6 month females have been spayed, I think. I am going to make an appointment with the vet in the next few weeks to talk about it. I know there are folks on the forum who are very certain that males should not be neutered before 18 months, but I have talked to two vets who also breed and have Goldens (not my personal vet) who say do it when you want and that the facts the others use are unproven.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Wow, those are wonderful pictures of Eric. How different yet similar all our goldies look.

If I was giving out candy I'd definitely leave Cosmo inside. He'd get just so excited at all the kids that he'd scare them, especially if it's dark. One day he'll be able to sit calmly and then he'll be able to give out candy with me....some day 3 years from now. lol.

Please keep my husband, a police officer (or as you brits call it a bobby (sp?)), in your thoughts as he is working tonight and it's going to be reeeeeaaaallllly crazy downtown in his district. Yesterday it was already insane and some dude shot 4 people outside a restaurant. Ry didn't come home till 6am this morning. I never worry except during this time of the year so any extra good thoughts would be appreciated. I'm going to make some scones and walk the dog before the crazies come out.


----------



## iansgran

Will do, Jackie, so you guys have Devil's night?


----------



## kkudi

Jackie I'm prating that your husband will be safe in the streets of Vancouver tonight


----------



## GoldenJona

I tried searching for that April crew 2010 on facebook and couldn't find it...


----------



## kkudi

GoldenJona said:


> I tried searching for that April crew 2010 on facebook and couldn't find it...


Perhaps this link can help The April Crew 2010 | Facebook


----------



## Jamm

Hey guys! Lots to read up about tonight! Im wayy to super tired from our huge drive so im actually going to go to sleep now i think.. but if you guys have a chance check out Joeys facebook for the pictures of yesturdays little meet with Molson and Macy! Oh and "like" Joey and Jesse please guys! We can win a contest by fromm  

Fromm Family Foods's Photos - Howl-o-ween Costume Contest! | Facebook

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...69700.97731065643&pid=15871877&id=97731065643


----------



## iansgran

Jaro was perfect with the trick or treaters. Not a bark, not a door dash. The first 5 or 6 groups he went quietly to the door (on his harness and leash just in case) and watched, but after a while he just settled in on the couch like he usually does this time of night.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Well, we took Maya outside with us for the trick or treaters. she was kind of crazy (no suprise there), but we had her harnessed so I would make her sit while Bry handed out the candies. But sheesh... most of the kids skipped our house, and our adjoining neighbours! We are the last ones on the street, and have the longest driveways, so the kiddies were all crossing to the busier side  Ah well, maybe next year we will have to set up something at the end of the driveway with our neighbours.

Jackie.... my thoughts are with you and your husband on such a crazy night.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> Please keep my husband, a police officer (or as you brits call it a bobby (sp?)), in your thoughts as he is working tonight and it's going to be reeeeeaaaallllly crazy downtown in his district.


a bobby lol! I dont think I've heard anyone call a policeman a bobby these days!  I hope your husband came home safe! 

Well, I went to my friends place last night and stayed over! It was the first night I've spent without Alfie in months! Apparently he wouldn't settle with my sister in her room so my parents let him have the run of the house all night long FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER! He was really good - no accidents, no chewing!!!!! But they said they thought he did miss me though! I missed him loads, when he saw me this morning he went totally crazy!


----------



## DianaM

We barricaded Gracie in the kitchen last night during the trick or treating. She just whined the whole time. The very first kid to come to the door, Gracie went CRAZY and knocked the gate over and ran to the door. I had to try to calm her down while my husband gave the candy out. I literally yelled at Gracie "why can't you be more anti-social!?" Sheesh.. she goes crazy over people! I guess we did TOO good a job with socializing.


----------



## jackie_hubert

DianaM said:


> We barricaded Gracie in the kitchen last night during the trick or treating. She just whined the whole time. The very first kid to come to the door, Gracie went CRAZY and knocked the gate over and ran to the door. I had to try to calm her down while my husband gave the candy out. I literally yelled at Gracie "why can't you be more anti-social!?" Sheesh.. she goes crazy over people! I guess we did TOO good a job with socializing.


Totally. That's what Cosmo is like. His crazy social persona just turns him into a crazy dog when he meets people. I hope they grow out of it!

BTW, husband came home safe!


----------



## jweisman54

I think Izzy is having a regression!

I work with her everyday training and she is being so very stubborn. I am even waiting until she is very hungry to train. She still pulls on the leash even with the harness, the jumping on people and things is the worst for me, how do I stop that one. 

I have had goldens and other dogs before and isn't just something they outgrow. If it is not handled now, I will have a 75 lb dog jumping on people. I have been watching professional trainers on youtube and have emailed our trainer. She knows the basic stuff, sit, stay, wait, leave it, come, down. The other thing that I have mentioned before is the constant following with a toy in her mouth. If I walk around and she has a toy she just shoves it against my body or scoots in between my legs.......again, unacceptable behavior.

Any opinions?


----------



## iansgran

Greeting or following you with a toy in her mouth is pretty normal, I think. Don't know how to train out of it, sorry. There are several techniques to get them to not jump on people, especially greeting. Have someone or lots of someones come visit (one at a time) and turn their back, be a tree if she tries to jump. When she sits nicely they treat her. Over and over


----------



## iansgran

Or, if she jumps on guests she is immediately removed from the room (don't answer the door until she is leashed) and when she is reintroduced to the guest if she jumps she is removed again, and so forth until she sits nicely for greeting.


----------



## jackie_hubert

I second what Ian'sGran is saying. The fact that Cos is jumping on people right now is driving me insane but I know that it's my fault. We haven't done a whole lot of calm greeting excercises. I've been meaning for so long now to round up a group of people and do what Ian'sGran is saying. I've just been lazy. Oops!


----------



## jweisman54

I'll have to get some people to help out with this training.


----------



## kkudi

Eric is driving me nuts...Tuesday is the garbage collectors day and so the bin bags are outside most houses to be collected...Eric is such a pussycat he's scared to walk besides them and we have to drag him....we've tried everything...enticing him with treats to come closer....praise him when he would stand still....but nothing he's still doing it....he won't have any treats...he's quite scared of any obstacle he's not aware of.....even in the kitchen he won't go anywhere close where the mop and the bucket is....it's totallly mad....

help!


----------



## jackie_hubert

I think a general post on this topic would be great. I'd like to see what some of the more experienced members would recommend. 

I have worked with so many fearful dogs at the shelter. Usually they're that way because they were not properly socialized when they were young and it's really just a matter of exposing them. Occasionally though it can be something else. Have you tried just leaving a garbage bag filled with a pillow or two out in the house so that he just gets accustomed to it? I'd put it up on something first and then slowly move it closer over a couple of weeks or so until he just doesn't care and you can even pick up and move it towards him without problems.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Lol... awwww.... Eric, you silly scaredy cat!!!! I really don't have any suggestions for you though, sorry!! My sisters dog is skittish too.... but I think he kind of just grew out of it?

and... guess what.... we let Maya have the run of the house AAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLL day today, a whole 8 hours and...... SHE WAS FINE!!!! YAYAYAYA!!!!! No accidents, no chewing things, the house was perfect!!!!


----------



## kkudi

jackie_hubert said:


> I think a general post on this topic would be great. I'd like to see what some of the more experienced members would recommend.
> 
> I have worked with so many fearful dogs at the shelter. Usually they're that way because they were not properly socialized when they were young and it's really just a matter of exposing them. Occasionally though it can be something else. Have you tried just leaving a garbage bag filled with a pillow or two out in the house so that he just gets accustomed to it? I'd put it up on something first and then slowly move it closer over a couple of weeks or so until he just doesn't care and you can even pick up and move it towards him without problems.


Jackie, Eric has been socialised with A LOT of dogs trust me...I think he needs to walk to the high streets with other dogs...I will do my best to arrange something.....

I have been putting his food next to a bin bag and he is still quite hesitant to have it....


----------



## jackie_hubert

Sorry I didn't mean with dogs, I meant with garbage bags. lol


----------



## jackie_hubert

or things that look or smell like garbage bags.


----------



## iansgran

Could it be the smells? is he afraid of them wherever they are or just when in his way?


----------



## kkudi

yea....little did i know he will be such a ***** 

i think walking with other dogs kind of boosts his confidence...I wish i had someone to do it on a daily basis so that he could fight all his high street fears :-(

it's frustrating...hopefully he will grow out of it!

Ian'sgran: i dont think it's the smell. Eric would eat anything...I think it's more like the shape of the object and that it's bigger than him...or something that he's never had a good experience with...I don't really know how to tell him that it won't hurt him and that it won't go anywhere....what makes him even more scared is sometimes when he approaches one of them when i entice him with food or whatever and he accidentally touches the bag or whatever it is that he's scared of and it makes a noise...he will try to run for his life...thinking that it's after him or whatever!


----------



## iansgran

Do make a post on the main thread or training behavior. There are several folks who are great with tips.


----------



## kkudi

yea i actually will, never thought of it. will do it tomorrow. thanks!  I'm sure i ll get lots of tips and advice from them!


----------



## jweisman54

Maya's Mom: You are very brave to leave Maya out for 8 hours. I know I couldn't do that with Izzy and I feel so badly for leaving her in the crate for 4 hours until I can come home from work at noon to take her out. She had an accident two days ago because she "forgot" to let us know she had to pee, LOL!


----------



## KaMu

Kkudi...is he of the bins during the day and nights? Maybe just try walking up to one and let him sniff for as long as he needs to acting all casual. Or maybe sit by the curb with him and let him just "look" at them all around the streets. Just be consistant and do this over and over again. I tend to think they are cautious around things that are not familiar to them and maybe just need a little more exposure. Also I think how you react to the whole experience is important to.


----------



## kkudi

KaMu said:


> Kkudi...is he of the bins during the day and nights? Maybe just try walking up to one and let him sniff for as long as he needs to acting all casual. Or maybe sit by the curb with him and let him just "look" at them all around the streets. Just be consistant and do this over and over again. I tend to think they are cautious around things that are not familiar to them and maybe just need a little more exposure. Also I think how you react to the whole experience is important to.


yes, it doesn't matter whether it's day or night....yea this is what ive been doing for the last week. i ve been some improvement, but not great....hopefully he ll grow out of it!


----------



## KaMu

The jumping up a hard behavior to modify! Did Izzy just start this jumping up? Or she has always done it? Roxy is better but she basically dusts the floor with her tail and butt when she is in a sit to greet strangers. If she gets to carried away and stands, I kneel next to her and have my fingers under her collar. I will most always tell the greeter to please not touch her unless her butt is on the floor  Roxy tries, I can see it, so I have to give her credit there 
Its just constant repetition

.


----------



## jackie_hubert

KaMu said:


> The jumping up a hard behavior to modify! Did Izzy just start this jumping up? Or she has always done it? Roxy is better but she basically dusts the floor with her tail and butt when she is in a sit to greet strangers. If she gets to carried away and stands, I kneel next to her and have my fingers under her collar. I will most always tell the greeter to please not touch her unless her butt is on the floor  Roxy tries, I can see it, so I have to give her credit there
> Its just constant repetition
> 
> .


Sounds like Roxy is doing better than Cosmo - http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-training/87259-problem-jumping-when-leash.html


----------



## iansgran

I was in the chatroom with Tessalover tonight. She seems a lot better now with the new pup.


----------



## KaMu

No way Jackie! I am almost 100% sure that roxy would not follow commands from across a football field! She is still very very antsy with greetings! This is where we will fail our CGC test. Just like you said in your post its as if they are saying "OMG! OMG!!!!! here I *go* I cant *help myself its a human*!!!!!!"


----------



## KaMu

IansGran thats good to hear about tessalover. I am so looking forward to pics of her new pup. I wish I had known she was in the chatroom! I's have joined in  I love puppy news!


----------



## jweisman54

KaMu said:


> The jumping up a hard behavior to modify! Did Izzy just start this jumping up? Or she has always done it? Roxy is better but she basically dusts the floor with her tail and butt when she is in a sit to greet strangers. If she gets to carried away and stands, I kneel next to her and have my fingers under her collar. I will most always tell the greeter to please not touch her unless her butt is on the floor  Roxy tries, I can see it, so I have to give her credit there
> Its just constant repetition
> 
> .


Izzy has always been a jumper. Now that she knows smells and that food is on the counter, she jumps up there as well. I feel like the only word I ever use if "off"


----------



## West

I totally get you. I think there's no word I use as much as "No!".

Cooper has been eating wood and sticks and he barfed three times in two days because of that. Luckily, everything was ok. He is eating and pooping normally and he's been very playful. But whenever he goes to the park he tries to eat more and he's driving me nuts. And today, while on crazy indoor zoomies, he actually broke a bed. Not just a bed. My mother in law's childhood bed, an antique and a treasured item in the family. Yes, it was old and fragile, but still! Bad, bad dog! 

Other than that, he's great. I love him to bits and today we spent a great morning. He ate blackberries (the fruit, not the phone, fortunately) and was petted a lot, I enjoyed the sun and his company.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Ah that sounds like a great morning for you West!! 

Same here though, I feel like all we are saying is "no!" "off!" "down!" lately. She has become very bad with her barking.... not sure how to stop it?

But.... on the other hand, she is getting better at other commands... her door greetings are still wild, but she's at least in a sit/crouch position, rather that jumping. And our newest one.... "go find it!!!" I will say "where's your wubba? Go find it!!" and she will take off on the hunt.... now, she doesn't always come back with the right toy.... but it's a start!!


----------



## Jamm

Just chiming in on this page! But Joey has been on and off jumping.. When he was around 4months he was a bad jumper, then it stoped.. and now its sort of started up again but not really cuz he only does it if someone has something in their hand.. Latley hes actually been not too bad, except hes become a little guard dog and barks whenever someones at the door. 

oh, and hes currently zooming around the whole house like a baboon


----------



## Jamm

Oh! And Happpy 7 month birthday Gracie!!!!


----------



## DianaM

Jamm said:


> Oh! And Happpy 7 month birthday Gracie!!!!


Thanks!!! I can't believe my puppy girl is 7 months old! Get ready everyone.. April pups are getting older


----------



## jweisman54

Do the zoomies ever stop? I don't think so! Izzy still does them and even faster now and with toys in her mouth. We have to get out of her way when she is running so fast. Then at the end, I say to her "are you done now". It is kind of comical.

When I say to Izzy, "where's your bone (her nylabone), she goes and looks for it also and sometimes comes back with the right one, sometimes something else.

We love them to pieces when they are cute and behaving and curse them when they do not listen. Sometimes I don't know who is teaching who!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

jweisman54 said:


> Do the zoomies ever stop? I don't think so! Izzy still does them and even faster now and with toys in her mouth. We have to get out of her way when she is running so fast. Then at the end, I say to her "are you done now". It is kind of comical.
> 
> When I say to Izzy, "where's your bone (her nylabone), she goes and looks for it also and sometimes comes back with the right one, sometimes something else.
> 
> We love them to pieces when they are cute and behaving and curse them when they do not listen. Sometimes I don't know who is teaching who!


Lol... I so agree! I definitely curse Maya sometimes when she is being she-demon. Those moments are fewer and fewer, but they are still there (it's mostly only when she is barking like an a$$ for no reason).

We have to jump out of the way of the zoomies too... she goes up across the couches  and will go right over us... she has spilled things and knocked things over, so it's better to just get out of the way altogether :doh: 

Question.... not sure if any of you experience this... but when we are sitting on the couch, Maya will jump up and put her body OVER our shoulders, so that her hind legs are on one side and her front legs are on the other, and she will go crazy licking our faces and ears. She mostly does it to my father-in-law, my sister, my bf Bryan and his friend Adam....??? I tell everyone to scold her and put her on the ground.... but then are too busy giggling (because it's actually pretty funny).... so bizarre???


----------



## jweisman54

Maya's_Mom said:


> Lol... I so agree! I definitely curse Maya sometimes when she is being she-demon. Those moments are fewer and fewer, but they are still there (it's mostly only when she is barking like an a$$ for no reason).
> 
> We have to jump out of the way of the zoomies too... she goes up across the couches  and will go right over us... she has spilled things and knocked things over, so it's better to just get out of the way altogether :doh:
> 
> Question.... not sure if any of you experience this... but when we are sitting on the couch, Maya will jump up and put her body OVER our shoulders, so that her hind legs are on one side and her front legs are on the other, and she will go crazy licking our faces and ears. She mostly does it to my father-in-law, my sister, my bf Bryan and his friend Adam....??? I tell everyone to scold her and put her on the ground.... but then are too busy giggling (because it's actually pretty funny).... so bizarre???


I guess she is just loving the attention she gets when Maya does that. As far as barking goes, Izzy hardly ever barks. Although when I took her out to pee this morning, there was a piece of a plastic bag stuck on a low branch of a bush moving from the wind and she barked at it then back away from it. She has on occasion barked with a toy in her mouth which is pretty funny too. But basically not a barker

I would NOT say she is a laid back puppy, but I do think she is pretty even tempered. I do find though, the more I work/train her, the better she is. I guess that is a no brainer! Someone on this forum said "a good puppy is a tired one". I truly believe that too.

As far as zoomies go, Izzy hasn't jumped the couches, she goes around the table in the living room (which happens to be all glass) and down the hall and back again and just keeps doing it over and over and over again.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Oh, i think so too... and I tell everyone to not accept that behaviour!! But people are pushovers for puppies.... so I am the iron fist that rules 

I am not sure when Maya's barking started... I am hoping it's just a phase. We try to ignore her or leave the room when she does it. As my bf says "she's a female, she likes to talk!!" haha, very funny Bry.

Maya is not laid back either. She CAN be when she wants to be. But generally speaking, she can be kind of high-maintenace!! But she's a gentle, gentle soul. She might be clumsy and crazy and whatnot, but she has never hurt anyone, bit anyone, or wrecked anything. In the wildest of moments i can put my face cheek to cheek with her, and she will just sit there.... I suppose I would rather have a barker than a destructor?

I love when maya zoomies from the living room (carpet) to the kitchen (ceramic tiles).... it's like hitting ice for her!


----------



## DianaM

Maya's_Mom said:


> Lol... I so agree! I definitely curse Maya sometimes when she is being she-demon. Those moments are fewer and fewer, but they are still there (it's mostly only when she is barking like an a$$ for no reason).
> 
> We have to jump out of the way of the zoomies too... she goes up across the couches  and will go right over us... she has spilled things and knocked things over, so it's better to just get out of the way altogether :doh:
> 
> Question.... not sure if any of you experience this... but when we are sitting on the couch, Maya will jump up and put her body OVER our shoulders, so that her hind legs are on one side and her front legs are on the other, and she will go crazy licking our faces and ears. She mostly does it to my father-in-law, my sister, my bf Bryan and his friend Adam....??? I tell everyone to scold her and put her on the ground.... but then are too busy giggling (because it's actually pretty funny).... so bizarre???


Yea.. once in a while Gracie thinks she's a parrot or cat. It's pretty funny!


----------



## jweisman54

*April pup owners:

Check out our Face Book Page that has been created just for us and please join.

Welcome to Facebook
*


----------



## KaMu

Maya's_Mom said:


> Lol... I so agree! I definitely curse Maya sometimes when she is being she-demon. Those moments are fewer and fewer, but they are still there (it's mostly only when she is barking like an a$$ for no reason).
> 
> We have to jump out of the way of the zoomies too... she goes up across the couches  and will go right over us... she has spilled things and knocked things over, so it's better to just get out of the way altogether :doh:
> 
> Question.... not sure if any of you experience this... but when we are sitting on the couch, Maya will jump up and put her body OVER our shoulders, so that her hind legs are on one side and her front legs are on the other, and she will go crazy licking our faces and ears. She mostly does it to my father-in-law, my sister, my bf Bryan and his friend Adam....??? I tell everyone to scold her and put her on the ground.... but then are too busy giggling (because it's actually pretty funny).... so bizarre???


yep! We all just freeze and kind of all watch Roxy do the zooming around. We all know nothings gonna stop this and our best bet is to just freeze till its over  I do try and take her out around 6:30 or 7 at night because this is the witching hour for Roxy! She gets very bitey and jumpy toward me. If I act like a tree she still bites at my skin and I cannot stay still because it HURTS  Taking her out and having her run and fetch seems to work best and it cuts down on her nightly energy surge.

I mentioned before that the front paws on my shoulders only happens when Roxy doesnt want to do something. Just yesterday hubby and I were going out, and I instead of doing a house doggie sweep for dangerous objects, I just opted to put her in her crate.. She kept backing away from the crate. And as I continued to persue she finally just jumped up with front paws on my shoulders and head under my neck. The girl was begging not to go in the crate... lol. Spoiled. Took me another 10 min to puppy proof the house  But now I am noticing she does it also on occasion when I am sitting and just gives a kiss. I may be a bad Mom but I dont discourage this. I would if it were a stranger but I dont think she would do this action to a complete stranger


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Happy 7 month Birthday Gracie!  Wow...can't believe we're into 7 months already....

Andreas, I'm sure Eric will grow out of it - lots of repetition and praise! I sometimes wish Alfie was more afraid of things.........he's a bit too fearless sometimes lol!

Alfie does jump up sometimes! Not all the time though??? He's not bad when people come to the door - we have a lot of people pop round so he's getting used to it now I think! 

Brianne - can't say we have that problem here????


----------



## KaMu

We trimmed nails and paw pads with out any problem!!! Finally I got up the nerve to do it. I was shocked and took full advantage of her good behavior as she just sat and gave me each paw to trim  What a good baby girl


----------



## jweisman54

Kathleen: Thanks for mentioning about the nails. I think Izzy is due for a clipping today. Even though she walks on the road many times daily to do her thing, she still has sharp nails.


----------



## KaMu

Its those dew claws mainly, I know when its time because she will grab my leg and WOW sharp little things they are!


----------



## KaMu

Do your dogs..............

During what looks like a typical yawn...they talk. Its comical because I seem to notice these talking periods of Roxy lasting longer and longer  Her head turns a little side to side  Cute. Of course I act like I know exactly whats shes saying


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> We trimmed nails and paw pads with out any problem!!! Finally I got up the nerve to do it. I was shocked and took full advantage of her good behavior as she just sat and gave me each paw to trim  What a good baby girl


I do Alfie's once a week usually! He wriggles around and makes it really difficult - but hey...at least it gets done!



KaMu said:


> Do your dogs..............
> 
> During what looks like a typical yawn...they talk. Its comical because I seem to notice these talking periods of Roxy lasting longer and longer  Her head turns a little side to side  Cute. Of course I act like I know exactly whats shes saying


Alfie talks a lot - though usually in the form of a 5 minute barkfest! hehe


----------



## jweisman54

KaMu said:


> Do your dogs..............
> 
> During what looks like a typical yawn...they talk. Its comical because I seem to notice these talking periods of Roxy lasting longer and longer  Her head turns a little side to side  Cute. Of course I act like I know exactly whats shes saying


Yup, Izzy does the same thing....like wow, you can talk Izzy!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

jweisman54 said:


> Yup, Izzy does the same thing....like wow, you can talk Izzy!


Oh yes yes!! Maya and I have full out conversations in the morning!! Female bonding


----------



## KaMu

Charlotte dont get me wrong...doing her nails is not as easy as trimming. One paw than wait awhile and do another. She is much improved since I tried last time. I am still so afraid of cutting to the quick..but... I act like I know exactly what Im doing


----------



## jweisman54

Nail clipping trick:

Put some pnut butter on a biscuit or spoon, place on floor, sit on floor next to puppy who is licking said pnut butter, start clipping nails.....switch feet.....all done.....no pulling back of feet, no nipping......priceless!!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> Charlotte dont get me wrong...doing her nails is not as easy as trimming. One paw than wait awhile and do another. She is much improved since I tried last time. I am still so afraid of cutting to the quick..but... I act like I know exactly what Im doing


I used to be afraid of that but I just clip the tip every week! Besides - I cant afford £12 for them to do it at the vets.....



jweisman54 said:


> Nail clipping trick:
> 
> Put some pnut butter on a biscuit or spoon, place on floor, sit on floor next to puppy who is licking said pnut butter, start clipping nails.....switch feet.....all done.....no pulling back of feet, no nipping......priceless!!!


I like! Time to get some 'smooth operator ' out....Oh yeah - Alfie doesn't get just any old peanut butter, it's only the best for my boy!


----------



## iansgran

I second the peanut butter, we put it on a wooden spoon and Jaro licks and licks--this however takes two people. The trainer taught us another way. She squeezed a line of that canned cheese on the fridge and the dogs stood and licked away while she lifted feet and clipped.


----------



## jweisman54

Skippy creamy is our brand! Izzy does allow me to cut while she is eating. I can't believe I didn't think of this sooner. I am using the pnut butter to train as well...on the end of a spoon. It is working wonders!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maya gets Jif... only the best for my girl (considering we have to go to the USA to get this pb!! and yes Charlotte, Jif is a cleaner in the UK?  But peanut butter here!!) She is a nightmare to groom. 

I have to leave my girl for 4 days!!!  I am going tomorrow night for a girls weekend of shopping in Grove City, PA, with my mom and sister. I am really looking forward to it... but shall miss my pup big time!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Lol you feed Maya cleaning product!!!!!


----------



## kkudi

indeed JIF is a cleaning product in the UK and it's actually quite good lol

http://images.priceme.co.nz/Images/ProductImages/StRetailer302/44987_00_large_ms.jpg


----------



## Alfie's Girl

lol didn't it used to be falled Cif and then they changed it recently and everyone was like WHAAAAATTT.....


----------



## kkudi

Alfie's Girl said:


> lol didn't it used to be falled Cif and then they changed it recently and everyone was like WHAAAAATTT.....


Im not sure if CIF is the same as JIF

maybe it's the same brand lol but different names


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aha I have proof.....

Goodbye Jif, hello Cif Lever Brothers has renamed one of Britain's best-known products. Why? And what's in a name? ALEX BENADY, who helped create Cadbury's Wispa, reports - The Evening Standard (London, England) | HighBeam Research - FREE trial


----------



## kkudi

lol! someone hasn't got anything else to do...


----------



## kkudi

how's Alfie these days? Eric is sleeping lol!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> lol! someone hasn't got anything else to do...


says someone who went out of his way to post a link to a photo of a cleaning product......... 



kkudi said:


> how's Alfie these days? Eric is sleeping lol!


Alfie is doing good! We have just started allowing him to be outside his crate when we pop out of the house! So far he's doing really well - nothing has been chewed yet lol! 

Alfie's fast asleep right now too - although if I were to say the word CHEESE he would probably awaken instantly lol! 

How's Eric and his poop?


----------



## kkudi

Alfie's Girl said:


> says someone who went out of his way to post a link to a photo of a cleaning product.........
> 
> 
> 
> Alfie is doing good! We have just started allowing him to be outside his crate when we pop out of the house! So far he's doing really well - nothing has been chewed yet lol!
> 
> Alfie's fast asleep right now too - although if I were to say the word CHEESE he would probably awaken instantly lol!
> 
> How's Eric and his poop?


Eric is good, i just lied next to him and pretended i was sleeping with him...i just love cuddling up with him....

hahaha 

poop - no problems ever since we switched to Purina Pro Plan

I know its not the best food ever, but a lot of people in this forum use Purina Pro Plan and their dogs are doing great on it!

Might consider when his tummy is a lot stronger to switch back to Orijen or Fromm or Applaws or something better that is! 

We were supposed to go to the vet when he turned 6 months just for a check-up but honestly I don't think it's necessary. He's been doing great, we haven't had any issues we still administer him with the pipettes we bought from the vet ourselves. 
We did go for his eye when it got mildly infected at around 5 months so I found it a bit pointless to go again and pay £30 just to tell me he's growing well. unless they don't charge or do they?lol


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Eric is good, i just lied next to him and pretended i was sleeping with him...i just love cuddling up with him....
> 
> hahaha
> 
> poop - no problems ever since we switched to Purina Pro Plan
> 
> I know its not the best food ever, but a lot of people in this forum use Purina Pro Plan and their dogs are doing great on it!
> 
> Might consider when his tummy is a lot stronger to switch back to Orijen or Fromm or Applaws or something better that is!
> 
> We were supposed to go to the vet when he turned 6 months just for a check-up but honestly I don't think it's necessary. He's been doing great, we haven't had any issues we still administer him with the pipettes we bought from the vet ourselves.
> We did go for his eye when it got mildly infected at around 5 months so I found it a bit pointless to go again and pay £30 just to tell me he's growing well. unless they don't charge or do they?lol


Yeah I love cuddling up to Alfie but unfortunately he's not a big cuddler!  I think he gets too hot or something!

Alfie's poop is okay now too thankfully! I'm gonna switch him to James Wellbeloved soon probably as I can get it waaay cheaper than Royal Canin. My friend knows a place where you can get it at trade prices and a 15kg bag of JW is about £25! Considering every week I'm paying £18 for 4 kg of RC from PetsAtHome it's gonna make a big difference to my purse! I asked advice on the UKGoldenLovers and they said RC and JW are made by the same company and are considered a good quality food!

Hmm the 6 month check-up should be free? Ours was although it cost like £70 in the end as he had the Kennel cough vaccine and 3 months of stronghold and his Milbemax worming too! I'm gonna pop in every month to check his weight but that's free thankgoodness!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maya is sleeping lots too.... but right now she is under the dining room table, so i can't exactly cuddle up to her  maybe she is trying to give me a hint?! lol.

We haven't taken Maya to the vet either, since she got her stitches removed... we might go soon just to get her weighed? Not sure if they charge just for check-ups at your vet.... mine does!! Knock on wood we have had NO poop problems at all... she is on Nutrience adult formula.

I used to 'date' a guy from England, so I was over there a few times a year for a couple years.... anyway, he was over here the one time and i asked him if he wanted Jif on his toast... he said "you want to put WHAT on my toast?!?!" Lol.... geez...:doh:


----------



## kkudi

Maya's_Mom said:


> Maya is sleeping lots too.... but right now she is under the dining room table, so i can't exactly cuddle up to her  maybe she is trying to give me a hint?! lol.
> 
> We haven't taken Maya to the vet either, since she got her stitches removed... we might go soon just to get her weighed? Not sure if they charge just for check-ups at your vet.... mine does!! Knock on wood we have had NO poop problems at all... she is on Nutrience adult formula.
> 
> I used to 'date' a guy from England, so I was over there a few times a year for a couple years.... anyway, he was over here the one time and i asked him if he wanted Jif on his toast... he said "you want to put WHAT on my toast?!?!" Lol.... geez...:doh:


LOL! that's so funny!
Yea I wonder what a check-up involves...I might call them up to find out!



Alfie's Girl said:


> Yeah I love cuddling up to Alfie but unfortunately he's not a big cuddler!  I think he gets too hot or something!
> 
> Alfie's poop is okay now too thankfully! I'm gonna switch him to James Wellbeloved soon probably as I can get it waaay cheaper than Royal Canin. My friend knows a place where you can get it at trade prices and a 15kg bag of JW is about £25! Considering every week I'm paying £18 for 4 kg of RC from PetsAtHome it's gonna make a big difference to my purse! I asked advice on the UKGoldenLovers and they said RC and JW are made by the same company and are considered a good quality food!
> 
> Hmm the 6 month check-up should be free? Ours was although it cost like £70 in the end as he had the Kennel cough vaccine and 3 months of stronghold and his Milbemax worming too! I'm gonna pop in every month to check his weight but that's free thankgoodness!


Eric sometimes doesnt like cuddling up either lol! he wants to play with his toys most of the times!

We started with JW initially with Eric but his poop was near to water! I don't know exactly what he reacted badly to.....JW is not too bad...

If you want to switch to a UK better food, there's a few...like Arden Grange, Applaws, Fish4Dogs....I can't remember which other ones....Applaws is around £40 for a 15Kg bag....


----------



## Alfie's Girl

aaaaah guys I have amazing news...ALFIE IS GONNA GRADUATE PUPPY CLASS NEXT WEEK! The following week we get to move up to KC Bronze Award! Yipeeeeee! I'm so shocked! : :--big_grin: arty2: arty: :dblthumb2 :headbang2 :yipee: :greenboun :banana: :rockon: :nchuck: :appl: :artydude


----------



## jweisman54

Congrats Alfie!


----------



## jweisman54

Sooo, a thought here. We seem to have lots of April pup owners here. What about putting together a calendar and have it printed.


----------



## kkudi

omg that's such a good idea! we could use Mac's iPhoto's Book feature and have it ordered and delivered to everyone!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Oh my.... that would be sooooooo much fun!!! Now I have a project... to get Maya to sit still and not look like a goof in a photo!!

And congrats Alfie!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Well, I am in and KKudi and Maya's Mom, we need 9 more April parents!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro is in--and if we get more than 12 we can do collage


----------



## Jamm

Joeys in!! 

and congrats Alfie!


----------



## jweisman54

I really know nothing about putting something like this together. Who has the expertise to help with this undertaking?


----------



## DianaM

Gracie's in!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Sooo, a thought here. We seem to have lots of April pup owners here. What about putting together a calendar and have it printed.


Alfie's in!  That's such a neat idea!

I have no idea how to go about it though - and I don't have a Mac! 

Andreas...we need your help! 

Jamm - love the new banner! Joey's the boy in blue!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

I think we have 7 pups in so far!!!! 5 more to go....


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Oh my goodness Jamm.... I can't let my bf see your new banner!! He will be out buying ALL that stuff for Maya!!! He's a HUGE Leafs fan!! But my family are Senators fans.... LOL! Joey looks so sweet....


----------



## kkudi

I think I can do it, but we need some way for everyone paying? Im not sure how much it costs. 

Ok it's very easy with iPhoto i just did a quick one with random photos of eric...and im just having a look how much it will cost.

ok so the price in UK pounds (GBP) (coming from Apple) is £11.99 per each 12-month calendar. That's approximately around $20 USD and $21 CAD. (that excludes shipping btw).

it would cost a bit more since each calendar would have to be delivered to a different address :/


----------



## jweisman54

kkudi said:


> I think I can do it, but we need some way for everyone paying? Im not sure how much it costs.
> 
> Ok it's very easy with iPhoto i just did a quick one with random photos of eric...and im just having a look how much it will cost.
> 
> ok so the price in UK pounds (GBP) (coming from Apple) is £11.99 per each 12-month calendar. That's approximately around $20 USD and $21 CAD. (that excludes shipping btw).
> 
> it would cost a bit more since each calendar would have to be delivered to a different address :/


I know through SnapFish you can do calendars as well. Once we get all 12 of us, we can make a list, have a picture submitted to the person who is going to do this and go from there.


----------



## jweisman54

I also think that maybe we should make the calendars available to whoever might want them through the forum possibly to raise money for a shelter or rescue. Just a thought.


----------



## jweisman54

Jamm said:


> Joeys in!!
> 
> and congrats Alfie!



Very cool! But it is more like "GO BRUINS"


----------



## Jamm

Haha everyone in my neighbourhood are sens fans so when we walk around there like aww your soo cutee but your wearin the wrong color! But i dont think so  LEAFS ALLL THE WAYYYYY<3


----------



## jweisman54

Ok, just got information on having a calendar printed. I can do everything through snapfish and the calendars are $18.99 a piece and they are 8.5" x 11". If we hurry, we can get it for 2011. I say start submitting pics to me and I can upload them on to my snapfish account.

Input..................

I don't have a problem putting this thing together and trust Snapfish and have used them before.


----------



## DianaM

If you use the coupon code MERRY2010, you get 25% off on the calendars order. It might be cheaper and easier to have all of them mailed to one address then that person will distribute to the rest of the group. I would have no problem doing it. We have way too many stamps leftover from our wedding last year that we will probably never get through!


----------



## jweisman54

DianaM said:


> If you use the coupon code MERRY2010, you get 25% off on the calendars order. It might be cheaper and easier to have all of them mailed to one address then that person will distribute to the rest of the group. I would have no problem doing it. We have way too many stamps leftover from our wedding last year that we will probably never get through!


Yeah, I saw the coupon code too. Diana, do you have a lot of time available to work on this? I only work until 2 daily and have time. Up to you.


----------



## jweisman54

Ok, everyone......we have two of us who are willing to do this through Snapfish. Are we all in agreement here. I do think it would be far less to do this in the U.S. rather than the U.K. no offense to our U.K. pups and Diana offered to mail these out.


----------



## Jamm

Im down for whatever you guys decide! how are we gunna pick who gets which month? haha I think for April it should be a collage of all the pups because thats when they'll all be one!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> I also think that maybe we should make the calendars available to whoever might want them through the forum possibly to raise money for a shelter or rescue. Just a thought.


Yeah I totally agree Joyce - I was gonna suggest it to! We'd have to pick a shelter/rescue! When we've all discussed it we could pst up a thread on the main forum about the calendar and for them to suggest a shelter/rescue that would be a good one to go for!



jweisman54 said:


> Ok, everyone......we have two of us who are willing to do this through Snapfish. Are we all in agreement here. I do think it would be far less to do this in the U.S. rather than the U.K. no offense to our U.K. pups and Diana offered to mail these out.


I'm with Jamm - whatever you guys decide! (no offence taken! ) 



Jamm said:


> Im down for whatever you guys decide! how are we gunna pick who gets which month? haha I think for April it should be a collage of all the pups because thats when they'll all be one!


I agree - and we should put the pups birthdays on there too if theres a way to do it!

I've created 2 discussions on the FB page - 1 for the December Photo Contest and 1 for the calendar so any fb chat on those subjects can be done there instead if in the wall!

This is so exciting......this is the BEST thread on the forum and you guys are all the BEST too!


----------



## jweisman54

Jamm said:


> Im down for whatever you guys decide! how are we gunna pick who gets which month? haha I think for April it should be a collage of all the pups because thats when they'll all be one!


I agree with Jamm on the April month that it should be a collage of the pups. I think the calendar itself could be named "April Golden Pups". Is anyone keeping track of how many we have so far. It was up to 7 but might be 8 now.


----------



## jweisman54

Alfie's Girl said:


> Yeah I totally agree Joyce - I was gonna suggest it to! We'd have to pick a shelter/rescue! When we've all discussed it we could pst up a thread on the main forum about the calendar and for them to suggest a shelter/rescue that would be a good one to go for!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with Jamm - whatever you guys decide! (no offence taken! )
> 
> 
> 
> I agree - and we should put the pups birthdays on there too if theres a way to do it!
> 
> 
> I've created 2 discussions on the FB page - 1 for the December Photo Contest and 1 for the calendar so any fb chat on those subjects can be done there instead if in the wall!
> 
> This is so exciting......this is the BEST thread on the forum and you guys are all the BEST too!


I'd like to keep Izzy as the November pup and maybe Alfie can stay as the October pup. The rest would be up for grabs. Those of you who are interested, please pick a month other than April (we can do the collage) for April since that is when they were all born. With snapfish, we can always place orders after the fact as well. I really like using it and had my wedding pics and my daughter's wedding pics done through them. I would like to have pics emailed to me asap at [email protected]


----------



## Alfie's Girl

I count 7 still - 

Joyce and *Izzy*
Andreas and *Eric*
Brianne and *Maya*
Ian'sGran and *Jaro*
Jamm and *Joey*
Diana and *Gracie*
Charlotte and *Alfie*

I'll ask Edwin via Facebook!


----------



## jweisman54

Thanks Jamm I am looking forward to receiving your pic tonight.

If we get more than 12 pup pics, we can just put them all into the collage for April which would be very cool!


----------



## DianaM

jweisman54 said:


> Yeah, I saw the coupon code too. Diana, do you have a lot of time available to work on this? I only work until 2 daily and have time. Up to you.


I would have no problem doing it either. I was just looking at Vistaprint and it looks like their calendars would be less than $10/calendar. I have used this site before for my wedding and had a good experience. 

One thing that should be brought up... do we want to include holidays and special events? We have 3 different countries here so I wouldn't want to include or miss special holidays or events.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

DianaM said:


> One thing that should be brought up... do we want to include holidays and special events? We have 3 different countries here so I wouldn't want to include or miss special holidays or events.


Hmm yeah that's a good idea Diana! Do we want birthdays on there too (I mean us as well as our pups!) Those that are happy to disclose their age lol!

Here are the pups birthdays:

Eric's Birthday 22 April 2010 - Owned by Andreas (Kkudi)
Alfie's Birthday 26 April 2010 - Owned by Charlotte (Alfiie's Girl)
Izzy's Birthday 14 April 2010 - Owned by Joyce (jweisman54)
Joey's Birthday 15 April 2010 - Owned by Jamila (Jamm)
Jaro's Birthday 15 April 2010 - Owned by (Ian'sgran)
Maya's Birthday 20 April 2010 - Owned by Brianne (Maya's_Mom)
Jona's Birthday 6 April 2010 - Owned by Edwin (GoldenJona)
Cosmo's Birthday 6 April 2010 - Owned by Jackie (jackie_hubert)
Gracie's Birthday 2 April 2010 - Owned by Diana (DianaM

I'll contact Jackie on fb too....

Don't have Cooper (West) birthday yet? 

If Edwin, Jackie and West are in too then we'd have 10 pups plus a collage for April so we'd only need 1 more pup!


----------



## jweisman54

Alfie's Girl said:


> Hmm yeah that's a good idea Diana! Do we want birthdays on there too (I mean us as well as our pups!) Those that are happy to disclose their age lol!
> 
> Here are the pups birthdays:
> 
> Eric's Birthday 22 April 2010 - Owned by Andreas (Kkudi)
> Alfie's Birthday 26 April 2010 - Owned by Charlotte (Alfiie's Girl)
> Izzy's Birthday 14 April 2010 - Owned by Joyce (jweisman54)
> Joey's Birthday 15 April 2010 - Owned by Jamila (Jamm)
> Jaro's Birthday 15 April 2010 - Owned by (Ian'sgran)
> Maya's Birthday 20 April 2010 - Owned by Brianne (Maya's_Mom)
> Jona's Birthday 6 April 2010 - Owned by Edwin (GoldenJona)
> Cosmo's Birthday 6 April 2010 - Owned by Jackie (jackie_hubert)
> Gracie's Birthday 2 April 2010 - Owned by Diana (DianaM
> 
> I'll contact Jackie on fb too....
> 
> Don't have Cooper (West) birthday yet?
> 
> If Edwin, Jackie and West are in too then we'd have 10 pups plus a collage for April so we'd only need 1 more pup!


I believe that Snapfish puts in the major holidays on the calendar. If you can get your pics to me in .jpg format by this evening, I will do a mock up tonight and find out. Those of you in the UK or Australia and Canada, what holidays might you want to see on the calendar?


----------



## West

Cooper's b-day is on April 21st


----------



## DianaM

I thought about the birthday thing too and think it's a good idea.. BUT if we want to offer this calendar up to everyone else on this forum, it might not be very appealing for others to have April covered in all these birthdays. Not an issue to me though if it's not for everyone else!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

West said:


> Cooper's b-day is on April 21st


Aha! Cooper's birthday has been added to the FB page!  Are you interested in doing the calendar with us?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> I believe that Snapfish puts in the major holidays on the calendar. If you can get your pics to me in .jpg format by this evening, I will do a mock up tonight and find out. Those of you in the UK or Australia and Canada, what holidays might you want to see on the calendar?


Hmm...
Nov 05 - Bonfire Night
Dec 26 - Boxing Day




DianaM said:


> I thought about the birthday thing too and think it's a good idea.. BUT if we want to offer this calendar up to everyone else on this forum, it might not be very appealing for others to have April covered in all these birthdays. Not an issue to me though if it's not for everyone else!


Good point! Perhaps see what the others think about it!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

ok, now I am confused. Are we talking about the pups birthdays? I wouldn't want my birthday on there, LOL!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> ok, now I am confused. Are we talking about the pups birthdays? I wouldn't want my birthday on there, LOL!


I think it would be nice to have the pups birthdays on there somewhere! 

I've left a message for Jacke and Edwin on Fb!


----------



## DianaM

jweisman54 said:


> ok, now I am confused. Are we talking about the pups birthdays? I wouldn't want my birthday on there, LOL!


Someone mentioned both (which I also say no to) but I was just talking about the pups. I like the idea of pups birthdays but wanted to bring up the point that other members on the forum might not be interested in having April filled up with our puppies birthdays.


----------



## West

It really sounds great, but the distance and exchange rates will make it difficult for Coop and me to participate. Sorry, guys! I'm sure it will be an amazing calendar


----------



## iansgran

My daughter makes snapfish calendars for us every year and they are lots of fun. I will try to get a photo emailed tonight--need some tech help, of course. And I think if it is being done in US we should each chip in a little more to cover the extra mailing costs for overseas. At least I am happy to do that so it comes out for even


----------



## iansgran

Oh, by the way everyone, Ian'sgran is Sherie


----------



## jweisman54

West said:


> It really sounds great, but the distance and exchange rates will make it difficult for Coop and me to participate. Sorry, guys! I'm sure it will be an amazing calendar


Why don't you just send me a pic of Cooper anyway in case we need it for the collage.

I agree with the birthdates, I think they should be somewhere on the calendar....maybe just list it underneath their picture rather than in the calendar month itself with their name and owner. 

Possibly like this: You have the month listed on the top and on the bottom underneath the pup's picture..... "Izzy" 4/14/2010 owned by Joyce (jweisman54)


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> I agree with the birthdates, I think they should be somewhere on the calendar....maybe just list it underneath their picture rather than in the calendar month itself with their name and owner.
> 
> Possibly like this: You have the month listed on the top and on the bottom underneath the pup's picture..... "Izzy" 4/14/2010 owned by Joyce (jweisman54)


That sounds good!


----------



## jweisman54

So, October and November are taken. Let me know what your preferences are with the remaining months.


----------



## DianaM

I'll take March


----------



## iansgran

Jaro doesn't care. I know when you make the photobooks on snapfish or one of the other sites I have used you can just leave them digitally there and your friends can view them and buy them. Do you think you can do that with callendars? If so that would avoid all the money issues since we could just order them ourselves and if they only do it for US we could get those and send them. Just thought we might check that.


----------



## jweisman54

Ian'sgran said:


> Jaro doesn't care. I know when you make the photobooks on snapfish or one of the other sites I have used you can just leave them digitally there and your friends can view them and buy them. Do you think you can do that with callendars? If so that would avoid all the money issues since we could just order them ourselves and if they only do it for US we could get those and send them. Just thought we might check that.


I will check into that as well.


----------



## jweisman54

Just spoke to the people at Snapfish. You cannot just view a calendar, it has to be purchased.


----------



## jweisman54

I also check with Shutterfly and KodakGallery and the calendars can only be ordered.


----------



## DianaM

jweisman54 said:


> I also check with Shutterfly and KodakGallery and the calendars can only be ordered.


Shutterfly does allow you to share with friends and they can order if they want. I did this with my wedding. 

Also, there is lulu.com which allows you to create a calendar and publish for the public. It says it's great for fundraising.


----------



## jweisman54

DianaM said:


> Shutterfly does allow you to share with friends and they can order if they want. I did this with my wedding.
> 
> Also, there is lulu.com which allows you to create a calendar and publish for the public. It says it's great for fundraising.


Thanks Diana, I couldn't find anywhere on Shutterfly's site where you can share the calendar but you can share pictures on their site.


----------



## jweisman54

Lulu looks like it might be the way to go. There would be no cash outlay by any one person.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Do we still need another month to fill? Cosmo would love to participate and be a poster-boy.


----------



## jweisman54

Just to let everyone know, I started creating the calendar using Lulu.com. I was able to add the U.S. Holidays and the U.K. Holidays. Could someone in Canada please provide me with the Canadian holidays you would like to see in the calendar.

The calendar will be much less than $20 to purchase when it is complete. The picture portion of the calendar will be the entire page with the monthly calendar below. The completed calendar will be 11x17.

Please forward your favorite picture that you would like me to use at [email protected]. We currently have 10 who are interested and are looking for 2 additional pups to use.

Please feel free to comment. I would like to have this complete for the weekend. I think the calendar would make a great holiday gift.


----------



## jweisman54

jackie_hubert said:


> Do we still need another month to fill? Cosmo would love to participate and be a poster-boy.


Jackie,
I had you on my list. What month would you like?


----------



## Jamm

Joey would like to be August


----------



## jweisman54

I am looking for a picture of the following:

Eric: Kkudi and which month
Joey: Jamm and which month
Jaro: Ian's gran and which month
Maya: Brianne (Maya's mom) and which month
Jona: Edwin, GoldenJona and which month
Cosmo: Jackie and which month

We need 3 more not 2.


----------



## jweisman54

Jamm said:


> Joey would like to be August


Thanks Jamm. Can you forward a pic.


----------



## jweisman54

KaMu,
Are you interested?


----------



## Jamm

Oh wait sorry to be a bum but can Joey actually be september? im sending you the pic now!


----------



## Jamm

just emailed the pic


----------



## Alfie's Girl

I've never heard of lulu.com but it sounds cool!  Glad it's all going well.....


----------



## kkudi

Ok i will email you the picture in a few minutes, when i decide which one I want! Id like Eric to be the December month if it hasn't been taken!


----------



## jweisman54

Jamm said:


> Oh wait sorry to be a bum but can Joey actually be september? im sending you the pic now!


I put Joey down for September and Eric will be December.


----------



## Jamm

jweisman54 said:


> I put Joey down for September and Eric will be December.


Yay thank you!


----------



## KaMu

KaMu said:


> IansGran thats good to hear about tessalover. I am so looking forward to pics of her new pup. I wish I had known she was in the chatroom! I's have joined in  I love puppy news!


:--dumbfounded: Nobody wants Roxy?


----------



## jweisman54

Charlotte, do you have a pic of Alfie without his privates showing (lol), it is a good pose though!


----------



## jweisman54

KaMu said:


> :--dumbfounded: Nobody wants Roxy?


Of course we want Roxy, I posted to you earlier.

Which month would you like? Jan, Feb. May, June, July, Aug are available.

I love the pic of her that you use on the forum. You could send that one to me if you want.


----------



## KaMu

Ok!  Ive been a little under the weather so havnt read or posted to much. Ill send you that pic you mentioned. Have to leave here in a few minutes for Roxy's class. Ill take whatever month you pick it really doesnt matter.


----------



## KaMu

February is my birth month so maybe Ill take Feb!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Charlotte, do you have a pic of Alfie without his privates showing (lol), it is a good pose though!


LOL I'll have a look!!!!!  

It's geting late here so I'll be off to bed now! Wonder how many pages I'll have to read tomorrow morning..........


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> February is my birth month so maybe Ill take Feb!


What is Roxy's birthdate???


----------



## kkudi

Joyce, I have just sent you Eric's calendar photo! Let me know if you think it's not like the rest!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Joyce, I'll take my camera out on our walk tomorrow and try and get a decent photo minus privates!


----------



## KaMu

Her Birthdate is 4-14-2010


----------



## jweisman54

Roxy and Izzy share a birthday


----------



## jackie_hubert

Which picture should I choose? I'll pick whaterver month somewhat matches what is in the photo. Also the middle picture in my signature. 

There is another photo I want to pick but it's not high quality when blown up so i'm assuming it won't work for the calendar.


----------



## jweisman54

Jackie, I really like the pic of Cosmo in the field.


----------



## Jamm

Yea i tried to match Joeys photo to the month. Whoever has the month of June should use a little pup photo  Just a thought! I used the first fall ones i got of my little Joebro.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Where'd you get the jersey Jamm? I'm thinking that if Cosmo wears a Canucks one every time they play maybe we'll start winning...


----------



## Jamm

I got it at bark and fitz! But i know you can order them online...


----------



## jweisman54

I have been trying to load the pics to the calendar maker within the lulu and shutterfly website but the pics are so big and if I resize them, they don't look right.

Any thoughts.


----------



## KaMu

Does the website say what size they should be? Im afraid I am not going to be much help in this department. Maybe Charlotte will know what to do when she sees this in the a.m.


----------



## jweisman54

It seems the resolution on most of the pics is too low. Does anyone have a bit more expertise than me?


----------



## KaMu

*Rainy weather*

I have a question for the April puppies and them being in the rain.

First, does the rainy weather bother them or are they like Roxy gets wild zoomies and skids right through the muddy grass !? Today she was out in the rain for a good 45 min. Next time Ill remember to video it 
She is totally unphased by the rain.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy doesn't mind being out in the rain either. She started digging in the dirt and licking the puddles.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Rain is a faviourite for Cos. It's a good thing (for him) the forecase shows rain for the next....16 days (!!!) straight...


----------



## GoldenOwner12

my Shelley was born april 11 but not this year she was born 2008 year. So that counts Shelley outof this thread.


----------



## KaMu

It was soo cold and nasty today the entire day was rain. I got home from work and said ahhhhhh lets go!! We were both soaked, but it was fun, I have to admit  She is getting awfully good at catching fly balls mid air!...mid slide. 

16 days of rain!? Id be on antidepressants!!!!!!! But yea the dog would be happy...


----------



## jackie_hubert

GoldenOwner12 said:


> my Shelley was born april 11 but not this year she was born 2008 year. So that counts Shelley outof this thread.


 
You're welcome to join us if you'd like but, yes, all the other April pups were born in 2010. Though perhaps all April pups, no matter the year, share a deep bond!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> It seems the resolution on most of the pics is too low. Does anyone have a bit more expertise than me?





jweisman54 said:


> I have been trying to load the pics to the calendar maker within the lulu and shutterfly website but the pics are so big and if I resize them, they don't look right.
> 
> Any thoughts.


Hmmmm all I know is that usually the photos have to be quite high quality (quite big with lots of pixels!) so they will print well! I'll have a look a lulu.com and see if I can find any info - otherwise I don't think I can be much help on this one!!!! 

Is it that the website is saying they are too big?



KaMu said:


> I have a question for the April puppies and them being in the rain.
> 
> First, does the rainy weather bother them or are they like Roxy gets wild zoomies and skids right through the muddy grass !? Today she was out in the rain for a good 45 min. Next time Ill remember to video it
> She is totally unphased by the rain.


Alfie loves the rain too! I think it makes him go a little hyper??????

Jackie - I love the first photo with Cosmos floppy ears - toooo cute! 

Joyce, we'll be going out for our walk in the next hour so I'll try and get the photos and then e-mail some to you!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Welcome GoldenOwner12 and Shelley!  I'm Charlotte and my boy is Alfie who was born April 26 2010!


----------



## jweisman54

Charlotte: Yes the resolution needs to be higher quality and all of the pics that are being sent to me are in that category.

Dianna: You had expressed an interest in the calendar creation. Do you use iphoto with a mac. I have a pc and am using photoshop but cannot change the resolution.

Need help!!!!


----------



## Jamm

hm i can try sending you the original copy of the photo! ill do that now


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Hmmmm....I had a quick look on lulu and had no problems with any photos I uploaded????? If I had more time I would offer to do the calendar myself! 

So your saying all the images need to be a better quality???


----------



## Jamm

Oh and Joeys a goof. He loves the rain and always gives him zoomies. Even at 6am when im not even awake and im holding his leash and umbrella in one hand and trying to pick up his poop in the other and then i fall in the mudd


----------



## jweisman54

Alfie's Girl said:


> Hmmmm....I had a quick look on lulu and had no problems with any photos I uploaded????? If I had more time I would offer to do the calendar myself!
> 
> So your saying all the images need to be a better quality???


Were you able to put them into a sample calendar and they came out alright?

Even the picture that I have of Izzy taken right off of my computer did the same thing. When I tried to make a calendar in two different sites, the same thing happened. I guess the picture needs to fit into the specific size and if it's original size and resolution are not right it automatically either stretches or reduces it thus producing a very pixalated look which won't print properly. I am going to try to call them today to see what it is that I need for a size.


----------



## jweisman54

I am curious, how much food everyone is feeding their pups at this point!

Izzy is eating about 4.5 cups per day broken up into two meals. I am wondering if this is too much for her since she did vomit last night (not knowing if it was the cheese treats I gave her or not).


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Oh and Joeys a goof. He loves the rain and always gives him zoomies. Even at 6am when im not even awake and im holding his leash and umbrella in one hand and trying to pick up his poop in the other and then i fall in the mudd


:worthless:



jweisman54 said:


> I am curious, how much food everyone is feeding their pups at this point!
> 
> Izzy is eating about 4.5 cups per day broken up into two meals. I am wondering if this is too much for her since she did vomit last night (not knowing if it was the cheese treats I gave her or not).


Erm...Alfie gets 275g in the morning and 275g in the evening????? Not sure what it is in cups??? It's the amount that's reccomended on the packet!

Joyce, When I tried to make the calendar it opened a new tab called Lulu studio or something like that! I just uploaded a couple of photos and put them in???? It looked okay to me??? Maybe see if Diana can have any better luck with it???


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Oh and I'm about to e-mail you another couple of photos I took today!


----------



## iansgran

Jackie, I like the sleeping floppy eared picture, too. But I really love the one of you and him. My daughter made calendars using pictures she had scanned some very old ones, so something else must be going on. They sure didn't have high resolution. Maybe try putting a couple pictures on each page and see if that works--then they won't be blown up so much


----------



## jweisman54

Ian'sgran said:


> Jackie, I like the sleeping floppy eared picture, too. But I really love the one of you and him. My daughter made calendars using pictures she had scanned some very old ones, so something else must be going on. They sure didn't have high resolution. Maybe try putting a couple pictures on each page and see if that works--then they won't be blown up so much


Sherie; When I get out of work, I am going to have to give the website a call to see what I am doing wrong. I have been doing things like this for a long time and have never run into this before.


----------



## jweisman54

Still need a couple of more pups for the calendar. Those of you who have not sent in your pics to me, if you can do so today, that would be great. I will work through the bugs.


----------



## jweisman54

I FINALLY figured out how to get the pics the right size. I have to photoshop them and them upload them. Very much trial and error. About half way done. I need your pics if you have not already sent them.

Coopers dad, please send me a pic of your pup. You will be able to enjoy your own calendar!!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> I FINALLY figured out how to get the pics the right size. I have to photoshop them and them upload them. Very much trial and error. About half way done. I need your pics if you have not already sent them.
> 
> Coopers dad, please send me a pic of your pup. You will be able to enjoy your own calendar!!!


Yay! Glad it's all working out! (At leash we'll know how to do it for next year...right!) I'm pretty sure Alfie already thinks he is the most famous person in the world but I'm looking forward to him being famous...


----------



## jweisman54

I have figured out the problem with the pictures. I have to resize them which is fine but the pics that are higher than wide won't work. So, I have to take a new pic of Izzy and I will need a new pic of Roxy as well. Those of you who have yet to send me a pic, please make it a horizontal pic. Thanks so much!


----------



## jackie_hubert

I think I'm going to go with the first picture. The one of him as a little pup sleeping. Did you need me to send it to you or can you just take it out of my message? What's your email?


----------



## kkudi

I'm so looking forward to seeing this calendar!! i hope its not too much effort for u!


----------



## jweisman54

Jackie,
My email is [email protected] but I had already put a pic of him in, running in the field. I can change it if you like.

Joyce


----------



## kkudi

Joyce, is the resolution too low on the photo I have provided you? I can send you the original but it's about 6megs!


----------



## jweisman54

kkudi said:


> Joyce, is the resolution too low on the photo I have provided you? I can send you the original but it's about 6megs!


No, the pic came out fine.


----------



## jweisman54

Does anyone know Chelsea owned by Pam plus 3 kids. I am trying to find Chelsea's birthday and what her forum name is.


----------



## kkudi

sorry ! wish i could help! are you writing owners name as well?


----------



## jweisman54

April, July, August and the Cover are still available.


----------



## Jamm

Maybe if no one else chooses those ones we could do a collage? espec for April since thats when they are born!


----------



## GoldenJona

Sign me up for that calendar. I'll have tonback to you guys tonight with a picture


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Maybe if no one else chooses those ones we could do a collage? espec for April since thats when they are born!


Yeah I agree - that would be cool!



GoldenJona said:


> Sign me up for that calendar. I'll have tonback to you guys tonight with a picture


Great that you're onboard Edwin!


----------



## jweisman54

kkudi said:


> sorry ! wish i could help! are you writing owners name as well?


So far, the way it looks is, under the picture of your pup on the bottom right will be the pup's name, birthdate, Owner: First name then the person's forum name in ( )


----------



## jweisman54

GoldenJona said:


> Sign me up for that calendar. I'll have tonback to you guys tonight with a picture


That is awesome Edwin. July or August are available.


----------



## jweisman54

Wow, Izzy is now 53 pounds!


----------



## DianaM

jweisman54 said:


> So far, the way it looks is, under the picture of your pup on the bottom right will be the pup's name, birthdate, Owner: First name then the person's forum name in ( )



This is just my personal opinion and it's no offense to anyone, but I really don't want to look at all that info everytime I look at my calendar. Especially the usernames. We have this stuff plastered all over the place already if someone REALLY wants to know that much info about the dog they're looking at. I think just the pup's name would be enough. If I'm alone in this then go ahead with what you're doing.


----------



## kkudi

i really dont have a preference. i dont mind whether at very bottom left we have the name of the puppy as well as the name of its owner or whatever other information. 

don't forget that this is not any calendar that you would buy and you don't call it "your" calendar as if it matches only your preferences. 
it should match the preferences of everyone. and since it was a mutual agreement, it's a bit tough to come and say "count me out" just because there will be an extra name listed on each picture. just my two cents.


----------



## DianaM

I only said my calendar because I was planning on putting it up in my cube at work and I was picturing myself sitting at my desk looking up at my calendar. I didn't mean it as my project. It was only my opinion. I wasn't aware there was already a mutual agreement about what should be there. Maybe I missed that part. I am still getting the calendar regardless.. I never said "count me out".


----------



## kkudi

ok apologies for the ranting. i just thought that you meant "im out if you the rest want to include the name."

by mutual agreement i meant the whole calendar thing not the very specifics...again i apologise for "complaining" x


----------



## jweisman54

Let's take a poll opinion.............I think the pup's name and birthday should definitely be on there. As far as the user and owner name, I would actually prefer not to see it either considering my entire name is my username. 

How about this.......the pups name and birth date and state and country.

Thoughts??????


----------



## GoldenOwner12

i just emailed you _jweisman54 of pictures of Shelley as puppy. I had to send links from my photobucket tho as my computer won't send pictures._


----------



## iansgran

Sherie votes yes



jweisman54 said:


> Let's take a poll opinion.............I think the pup's name and birthday should definitely be on there. As far as the user and owner name, I would actually prefer not to see it either considering my entire name is my username.
> 
> How about this.......the pups name and birth date and state and country.
> 
> Thoughts??????


----------



## jweisman54

GoldenOwner12 said:


> i just emailed you _jweisman54 of pictures of Shelley as puppy. I had to send links from my photobucket tho as my computer won't send pictures._


If we ever do a calendar for all April pups, I am sure we could use Shelley's pic but we are just doing an April 2010 pup calendar this year.


----------



## KaMu

In all honesty I have no preference. Whatever the majority wants is fine with me. Ill only be looking at the pups and I know who they are. I may get their Mom's mixed up but the pups I know


----------



## GoldenJona

I dont care what month I get, I have a couple of pictures that I like so who ever is in charge can pick which ever picture....

Here are a couple of my favorite







































and of coarse this one









I know there are a lot, but I couldnt make up my mind


----------



## GoldenJona

KaMu said:


> I may get their Mom's mixed up but the pups I know


....and dads


----------



## DianaM

I went back and looked at what was discussed before and didn't realize that you weren't putting the birthdays on the actual date in April. So since we are not doing that, I agree with name, birthday and location under the picture.


----------



## jweisman54

Edwin, Great close up of Jona's face. I used that one.


----------



## DianaM

I like the second photo of Jona (up close shot) the best.


----------



## jweisman54

DianaM said:


> I went back and looked at what was discussed before and didn't realize that you weren't putting the birthdays on the actual date in April. So since we are not doing that, I agree with name, birthday and location under the picture.


I think this is the best way to go too Diana.


----------



## GoldenJona

Thank you to Charlotte for letting me know about the calender on facebook. Keep me posted whenever it comes out because I dont log on here as often as I use to, I just log on to facebook now for like 5 mins to check if anything is new....


----------



## iansgran

That is my favorite, too. A great shot.



jweisman54 said:


> Edwin, Great close up of Jona's face. I used that one.


----------



## KaMu

Yep...... thats my favorite pic of Jona too!!!!! Good to see you Edwin. Just check FB every once in awhile so we know you guys are ok!  I dont go on FB but I know the April girls here do and hopefully they will keep us Non- FaceBookers updated!


----------



## jweisman54

There are still a couple of months to be filled for the calendar!!!!!


----------



## kkudi

I like the 2nd one too Edwin!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Wow, Izzy is now 53 pounds!


Ooh - Alfie was 54lbs at 6 months lol!



jweisman54 said:


> Let's take a poll opinion.............I think the pup's name and birthday should definitely be on there. As far as the user and owner name, I would actually prefer not to see it either considering my entire name is my username.
> 
> How about this.......the pups name and birth date and state and country.
> 
> Thoughts??????


Whatever you think is best! 

I think that because we are offering it up to the forum that our usernames should be on there too - something like 'Alfie owned by Alfie's Girl born 26 April 2010, Kent, UK' - my 2c! 



GoldenJona said:


> Thank you to Charlotte for letting me know about the calender on facebook. Keep me posted whenever it comes out because I dont log on here as often as I use to, I just log on to facebook now for like 5 mins to check if anything is new....


My pleasure! I'll keep you posted on anything new! I vote for the 2nd pic too!


----------



## Jamm

I personallyy think that other users migt not be into buying a calender with other forum pups. MAYBE but, i dont know ! aha For what shoud be ON the calender, i think maybe the name, the date of birth, and then just the name and/or the user name. I dont think were we live is really that important, maybe just the country. like. Joey Jax, April 15 2010, owned by Jamm OR Jamila, Canada. But thats just my opinions!


----------



## jweisman54

I have done it out different ways on the calendar. The way it seems to look best is this:

"Izzy" 4/14/10
Massachusetts

"Alfie" 4/?/10
Kent, England

If i put too much in there it looks strange with lots of commas, etc. If someone gives it for a gift, I don't know that knowing who the owner or username will be something others want to see.

My 2 cents.

I still haven't figured out about April or the cover yet and am still waiting for a couple of other members to step up.


----------



## KaMu

For the cover how about a pic that is similar in pose of each persons pup at say 8 weeks when we brought them home. Maybe like a collage. This is just someting Im throwing out there. I know we all have to have a pic where they are lying down looking at the camera as new pups.........
Just a thought


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> For the cover how about a pic that is similar in pose of each persons pup at say 8 weeks when we brought them home. Maybe like a collage. This is just someting Im throwing out there. I know we all have to have a pic where they are lying down looking at the camera as new pups.........
> Just a thought


Yeah I think a collage sounds good for the cover!


----------



## DianaM

jweisman54 said:


> I have done it out different ways on the calendar. The way it seems to look best is this:
> 
> "Izzy" 4/14/10
> Massachusetts
> 
> "Alfie" 4/?/10
> Kent, England
> 
> If i put too much in there it looks strange with lots of commas, etc. If someone gives it for a gift, I don't know that knowing who the owner or username will be something others want to see.
> 
> My 2 cents.
> 
> I still haven't figured out about April or the cover yet and am still waiting for a couple of other members to step up.


Maybe the collage in April should be a puppy picture from everyone. Also, if you're not getting anymore people for the extra months, I would say make collages for those too.


----------



## njames

I promised pics and i finally got around to it.

15 weeks




4 months




5 months



pumpkins!



Trick or Treat!


Majestic 6 months


----------



## jweisman54

What is Bradley's birthdate?


----------



## jweisman54

The calendar is done. We have 12 pups for all 12 months. Just waiting on a pic of Cooper. I will attempt to make a collage for the front cover.


----------



## West

My cousin is sending me the good quality pics of Coop now, so I'll send them to you very soon  Thanks for waiting!


----------



## iansgran

I have gotten a calendar with Goldens on it every year for Christmas for 10 years. A commercial one. Our pics look a lot better in my opinion. So other folks on the forum might be like me and buy one even if their dog is not on it.


----------



## Jamm

Ian'sgran said:


> I have gotten a calendar with Goldens on it every year for Christmas for 10 years. A commercial one. Our pics look a lot better in my opinion. So other folks on the forum might be like me and buy one even if their dog is not on it.


Its funny you say that, my parents went out two weeks ago and bought 2011 calendars, my brother got a car one, i got golden retriever puppies  LOL


----------



## West

I attach a couple of pics with a better resolution. You choose


----------



## West

Another one...


----------



## West

Last but not least.

Anyway, I sent jweisman54 a lot of pics by mail, so she gets to choose


----------



## kkudi

West I LOVE the first and last one! ;-)


----------



## kkudi

jweisman54 said:


> I have done it out different ways on the calendar. The way it seems to look best is this:
> 
> "Izzy" 4/14/10
> Massachusetts
> 
> "Alfie" 4/?/10
> Kent, England
> 
> If i put too much in there it looks strange with lots of commas, etc. If someone gives it for a gift, I don't know that knowing who the owner or username will be something others want to see.
> 
> My 2 cents.
> 
> I still haven't figured out about April or the cover yet and am still waiting for a couple of other members to step up.


Since it involves UK users I think it would be fair to say April ... for the date rather than 4/22/2010 since this is very counter-intuitive for Europeans. We tend to say 22/4/2010 and so, to make it fair for both, I suggest we list the birthdays in something similar to "April 22nd, 2010" or "22nd April, 2010" or something!

What do others think?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Since it involves UK users I think it would be fair to say April ... for the date rather than 4/22/2010 since this is very counter-intuitive for Europeans. We tend to say 22/4/2010 and so, to make it fair for both, I suggest we list the birthdays in something similar to "April 22nd, 2010" or "22nd April, 2010" or something!
> 
> What do others think?


Yeah I know what you mean Andreas!

It's super confusing for us Brits when you write the dates all back to front!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

West, I loke the 2nd one - I know that face well......


----------



## kkudi

Charlotte, it's not just the British people it's the entire of Europe. I'm not sure about Australia or Asia though lol

do you think it's fair to list it something like April 22nd. I think it looks a lot nicer too, rather than 22/4 or 4/22 !


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Charlotte, it's not just the British people it's the entire of Europe. I'm not sure about Australia or Asia though lol
> 
> do you think it's fair to list it something like April 22nd. I think it looks a lot nicer too, rather than 22/4 or 4/22 !


I wouldn't know about Australia or Asia either...?

I agree that it looks much nicer - and to me looking at a date in numbers takes longer to mentally work out (if that makes sense...:uhoh

What did you think of Xfactor? I think Rebecca and Matt were by far the best - Wagner was totally ot of tune.....


----------



## kkudi

I didnt watch it!

I'm in Cyprus - for those of you who don't know, Cyprus is a small island in the mediterranean sea - for the weekend (back Monday night)  I miss Eric to bits!! I had to come because my cousin was getting married!

My flatmate is taking care of him! I feel so empty without Eric though. It's the first time in the four months I've had him I've been alone from him for more than a night.

I can't wait to go back and hug him and watch his tail wiggle till it hurts!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> I didnt watch it!
> 
> I'm in Cyprus - for those of you who don't know, Cyprus is a small island in the mediterranean sea - for the weekend (back Monday night)  I miss Eric to bits!! I had to come because my cousin was getting married!
> 
> My flatmate is taking care of him! I feel so empty without Eric though. It's the first time in the four months I've had him I've been alone from him for more than a night.
> 
> I can't wait to go back and hug him and watch his tail wiggle till it hurts!


Oh wow - so you're soaking up the sun! :smokin:

I left Alfie for less than 24 hours last week as I stayed at my friends place and I felt like half of me was missing! I bet Eric will be so excited to see you on Monday!


----------



## kkudi

I spoke to him on the phone today and he was really excited to hear my voice! poor boy if only he knew how much i miss him...!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aww how sweet! Is Eric your dog or both yours and your flatmate's? Cos Alfie's my dog although I live with my family but he knows that I'm his mom and he responds to me more than anyone else!


----------



## kkudi

Alfie's Girl said:


> Aww how sweet! Is Eric your dog or both yours and your flatmate's? Cos Alfie's my dog although I live with my family but he knows that I'm his mom and he responds to me more than anyone else!


It's both mine and my flatmate really. I think he responds equally to both. I think the flatmate is bit stricter, but i think Eric responds equally to both.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Oh that's cool! It's unusual for flatmates to get a dog! What made you decide? and most importantly...what happends if one of you moves out!


----------



## kkudi

Alfie's Girl said:


> Oh that's cool! It's unusual for flatmates to get a dog! What made you decide? and most importantly...what happends if one of you moves out!


we both have wanted a dog so bad and so that was it really...! i dont want to think about that if it ever happens! I guess if we do, he will end up with one of us and the other will frequently get to see him or something of that sort lol


----------



## jweisman54

April 22, 2010 

How does that look?


----------



## iansgran

Jaro smells so sweet and is so soft after coming home from the groomer. Just a cuddle waiting to happen. For months he has been getting me up in the middle of the night, I take him out to pee, then put him back in the downstairs crate until morning. Last night when he woke up whimpering I put him in bed with us and he slept through the night. I though that he might be whimpering because he was lonely and not having to go out, and guess that is it even though the bedroom crate is only a few feet from the bed. Since he is so soft and sweet smelling now, it was a pleasure. Oh, who am I kidding I wouldn't mind him sleeping in the bed all the time as long a he more or less stays in one place. My husband is enough of a toss and turner for anyone person.


----------



## Jamm

kkudi said:


> My flatmate is taking care of him! I feel so empty without Eric though. It's the first time in the four months I've had him I've been alone from him for more than a night.
> 
> I can't wait to go back and hug him and watch his tail wiggle till it hurts!


Aww!! Im leaving Joey for the first time in his whole life on nov 19, for 3 days and 2 nights! I dont know what im gunna do without him D:


----------



## GoldenJona

Jona is 7 months today so I took some pictures and posted a thread.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...7600-jona-7-months-pic-heavy.html#post1282712


----------



## jweisman54

We left Izzy 10 days after I had picked her up from the breeder. We had already paid for a vacation almost a year before we got her. That was difficult since we really hadn't gotten to know her yet.


----------



## jweisman54

Happy Birthday Jona.


----------



## jweisman54

*A preview*


----------



## KaMu

Well thats awesome Joyce


----------



## DianaM

Very cute!!! I can't wait!


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> Jackie,
> My email is [email protected] but I had already put a pic of him in, running in the field. I can change it if you like.
> 
> Joyce


Actually if you could use the other one that would be great! Since all the other dogs are a lot more up-close. Just to make it fit in better.


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> I think this is the best way to go too Diana.


Ditto! Are we doing registered names too? I would think not since I don't think everyone here has a registered dog.


----------



## jackie_hubert

njames said:


> I promised pics and i finally got around to it.
> 
> 15 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 months
> 
> 
> 
> pumpkins!
> 
> 
> 
> Trick or Treat!
> 
> 
> Majestic 6 months


I like the B/W one a lot!


----------



## kkudi

Registered Names would be great actually!

Btw I think I prefer a close-up too, since all the puppies collage are close ups!

I ll email you a couple and let u choose!


----------



## West

I agree with the dates written like April 22nd.

If you are using registered names, Coop's is simply Cooper Crystal Mount (or Crystal Mount's Cooper).


It would be really cool if we used one pic for the collage and a different one for the month, right?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> April 22, 2010
> 
> How does that look?


Looks great! 



Ian'sgran said:


> Oh, who am I kidding I wouldn't mind him sleeping in the bed all the time as long a he more or less stays in one place.


Hehe I've had Alfie on my bed for months! I've gotten used to it now - the first week was difficult though! I would miss him if he wasn't in my room at night!



GoldenJona said:


> Jona is 7 months today so I took some pictures and posted a thread.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...7600-jona-7-months-pic-heavy.html#post1282712


Happy 7 Month Birthday Jona!  I was going to post it on fb yesterday but totally forgot - my bad! Also a belated 7 Month Birthday to Cosmo for yesterday too! 

I'll check out the pics....


----------



## West

Happy 7 months birthday to Cosmo and Jona!

Cooper sleeps in bed. Now I regret not letting him do it when he was a small pup (we were trying to be consistent and blah blah blah) but we started caving in as soon as he started standing at the side of the bed, with his paws on it, and giving us the poop puppy look.
Nowadays he cuddles either with me when GF is not there or the other way around, or he plops right in the middle, but after a couple of minutes he moves to the feet area. He sleeps there for a while but eventually climbs down the bed and goes to sleep on his dog bed or on the floor (depending on the weather).


----------



## iansgran

The calendar looks great. Thanks for all the work, Joyce


----------



## Jamm

Oh just saying, Joey doesnt have his Reg name yet..


----------



## jweisman54

Jackie,

I never got another picture from you and I agree that Cosmo is too far away in the first pic.

If I can a puppy pic from each of you, I will change the collage for the cover. It is quite a process to go through to do the collage as it is done in picassa. I have to upload all the pics, then place them. then save it then go into photoshop and resize then i have to reupload to lulu.com then save...etc. As you can tell, it is a process. I need to get this done this week since I am having some major surgery on the 16th.

Thanks all.


----------



## jweisman54

I was not planning on putting registered names, it would be too wordy at that point.


----------



## Jamm

jweisman54 said:


> I was not planning on putting registered names, it would be too wordy at that point.


Haha, thats what i was thinking  I'll email you my fav pup pic of Joey !


----------



## jweisman54

Ok, so I decided to go through 156 pages of this thread to find pics of your pups to save for the collage. Found a few so far!!


----------



## West

Joyce, thanks for all the hard work you are putting into this. You are great!

I sent you two emails with pics of Coop, did you get them? Maybe we can all email or post the pics we want so that Joyce doesn't ahve to go through all the 161 pages?


----------



## jweisman54

I am good West, thanks for the support. I didn't have to go through too many pages to find real little puppy pics. 

I just need young puppy pics of Chelsea and Alfie. The rest I was able to copy. And of course, I still need to take a good pic of Izzy for her month, LOL! 

I am shooting for sometime by Tuesday to get this thing published!!!!

So, I think we should just keep it as I mentioned yesterday.

"Izzy" April 14, 2010
Massachusetts


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sgran said:


> The calendar looks great. Thanks for all the work, Joyce


I second that.....



jweisman54 said:


> If I can a puppy pic from each of you, I will change the collage for the cover. I need to get this done this week since I am having some major surgery on the 16th.


Okay no probs - I'll send you a puppy pic! 

Hope your major surgury is nothing too serious...


----------



## jweisman54

Unfortunately going to have joint replacement in both of my thumbs. (a few months apart) Funny thing is that there is no pain when I type.....but I have such a hard time taking Izzy out especially when she pulls, so much pain then.


----------



## iansgran

Sorry about the surgery I had knees replaced, no fun at all, but I would think thumbs would be easier because you don't have to move them--although of course you do for therapy just not to go to the bathroom.


----------



## KaMu

Joyce it was so very thoughtful of you to take on this project. I sure do appreciate and Thank You for the time it has taken to put this all together. Many many hours...I know.
Thanks again!

I will send out lots of positive thoughts and prayers once its your surgery date.... Try not to worry. I'll bet Izzy will instinctively know to be cautious around you post surgery....
I sure wish I had an answer for the leash pulling with Izzy... Sometimes I have that same problem with Roxy and my hands are stinging big time .......


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Oh boy.... gone for 4 days and countless pages of stuff to read  Will have to sit down and catch up later!! I just emailed some pictures of Maya to you Joyce... let me know if you get it, and if you need anything else from me!!

4 days away from my pup.... I sure missed her!!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Thanks for all your really hard work! I'm looking forward to the result. I have all my Cosmo photos on my facebook page too for easier browsing. There is a Cosmo album.


----------



## KaMu

Jackie, I have also made a FB page for Roxy...Roxy B. Golden is the name


----------



## jweisman54

* Just bought a gentle leader for Izzy's pulling. Hopefully it helps. She DID NOT like wearing it in the store but she did get lots of dried liver treats for walking nicely in it.*


----------



## GoldenJona

This day light savings time change is screwing up Jonas sleep schedule. He woke up at 4 am today but to him it was already 5 and he's sleeping already and it's only 7:30 but 8:30 in his head. Hopefully we can get back on schedule


----------



## Jamm

Same with Joey, Edwin. He started barking at 630, thinking it was 730 and he is wayyy passed out now at 830 thinking its 930! lol He also got alot more hungry earlier! haha


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy slept till 9 this morning...maybe because I wouldn't let her go to sleep until midnight last! night!. She is still awake now, but I am falling asleep! Oh and it is snow/sleeting here south of Boston....OMG it isn't winter yet


----------



## jweisman54

Publishing the calendar as I write this post.


----------



## jweisman54

* Here it is....... http://www.lulu.com/content/legacy-lulustudio-calendar/april-pups/9625652

Just $13.50 plus $3.99 for shipping.*


----------



## iansgran

Gentle leader tips: watch the DVD, it has some good ideas, let her wear it without hooking it to a leash and feed her while she has it on, take it off, leave it on for a short time, and so forth. Jaro still does not like it, but once it is on, he walks fine with it on, it just takes a while to get used to. Make sure the nose loop is loose and the one around behind the ears is tight. It really does stop the pulling and will make it so much easier on your poor hands. Ian could walk Jaro with the gentle leader, and without it he can really pull. I need it because of the bad old knees, he could pull me down no problem without it.


----------



## Jamm

I love it! So we just purchase it im assuming right?


----------



## GoldenJona

jweisman54 said:


> Izzy slept till 9 this morning...maybe because I wouldn't let her go to sleep until midnight last! night!. She is still awake now, but I am falling asleep! Oh and it is snow/sleeting here south of Boston....OMG it isn't winter yet



No sign of snow here yet, we are still in the mid 60's; but you never know the temperature change is pretty drastic in the Midwest; we were in the mid 30's a week ago and now back to 60's


----------



## KaMu

Thanks again Joyce just bought it!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

KaMu said:


> Thanks again Joyce just bought it!!!!



That is awesome! I purchased mine as well. I hope everyone likes it.

I started a new thread for the entire forum to see. I hope we get many, many members to make the purchase.


----------



## Jamm

Bought mine


----------



## jweisman54

Ian'sgran said:


> Gentle leader tips: watch the DVD, it has some good ideas, let her wear it without hooking it to a leash and feed her while she has it on, take it off, leave it on for a short time, and so forth. Jaro still does not like it, but once it is on, he walks fine with it on, it just takes a while to get used to. Make sure the nose loop is loose and the one around behind the ears is tight. It really does stop the pulling and will make it so much easier on your poor hands. Ian could walk Jaro with the gentle leader, and without it he can really pull. I need it because of the bad old knees, he could pull me down no problem without it.


She hasn't worn it since we left the store. She was exhausted from playing with my daughter's chocolate lab all day. I will put it on her after I get home from work tomorrow. The pet store told me to do the same thing...put it on for a while and take it off and to start out in the house. I also bought a clicker to attempt to clicker train rather than me say "yes" every time she does something positive. I will have to read up on clicker training as well.

Does anyone use the clicker method and use the Gentle Leader?


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> Does anyone use the clicker method and use the Gentle Leader?


I like to use the clicker, especially when teaching new commands. No gentle leader though. We've recently had a break through on not pulling and are almost ready to let go of the Easy Walk. Fingers crossed.

I also teach a short clicker-training seminar at the shelter to the rest of the volunteers/staff. Everyone really enjoys using it to the even the cats tricks. I think you'll like it.


----------



## jweisman54

jackie_hubert said:


> I like to use the clicker, especially when teaching new commands. No gentle leader though. We've recently had a break through on not pulling and are almost ready to let go of the Easy Walk. Fingers crossed.
> 
> I also teach a short clicker-training seminar at the shelter to the rest of the volunteers/staff. Everyone really enjoys using it to the even the cats tricks. I think you'll like it.


If I lived in Vancouver, I would come and visit. Do you happen to have it on DVD?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

GoldenJona said:


> This day light savings time change is screwing up Jonas sleep schedule. He woke up at 4 am today but to him it was already 5 and he's sleeping already and it's only 7:30 but 8:30 in his head. Hopefully we can get back on schedule


Yeah - Alfie too! He woke up at 4.30am! :doh: He's slowly getting later though!



jweisman54 said:


> That is awesome! I purchased mine as well. I hope everyone likes it.
> 
> I started a new thread for the entire forum to see. I hope we get many, many members to make the purchase.


Great! I'll get minae as soon as I get paid lol! I think I'll get a couple! 

I mentioned about the calendar on the UKGoldenLovers group board! We'll see...


----------



## iansgran

Got mine, too. Anyone with a problem(like they don't ship where you are)let me know and I will get and send it to you.


----------



## jweisman54

Can everyone see my collage of Izzy on my signature. The computer at work is not showing it but the computer I use at home is. Very strange!


----------



## iansgran

I can see it, maybe your work computer has some blocking software--mine did because of the sensitive things we worked on.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Yup I can see your signiture too Joyce!


----------



## jweisman54

I see it now.........very strange!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Just ordered my calendar!


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> If I lived in Vancouver, I would come and visit. Do you happen to have it on DVD?


I don't. It's pretty hands-on and designed for our volunteers who have next to no dog experience. There's tonnes of good resources on the web: 



 and 



. 

You don't need to "charge" the clicker more than two or three times really if you've got a reasonably smart dog.

To teach a new command use this example 



.


----------



## jweisman54

Thanks for those videos Jackie. I like the Amazing Dog Guy videos, I have watched him do other training.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy just went outside for the first time on the Gentle Leader. We've been practicing in the house all day. She did wonderfully! I also started the clicker training and she has taken to that very well also!


----------



## iansgran

So now you won't need the surgery?



jweisman54 said:


> Izzy just went outside for the first time on the Gentle Leader. We've been practicing in the house all day. She did wonderfully! I also started the clicker training and she has taken to that very well also!


----------



## jweisman54

Still need surgery, am having CMC joint in hand replaced next Tuesday.


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> Still need surgery, am having CMC joint in hand replaced next Tuesday.


Ouch! Hope all goes well. Will you have someone to walk the pup?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Izzy just went outside for the first time on the Gentle Leader. We've been practicing in the house all day. She did wonderfully! I also started the clicker training and she has taken to that very well also!


Yay!!!  Go Izzy!

Last night I let Alfie outside on his won to pee as I was in the middle of doing the washing-up.......MISTAKE.....I went out to see where he'd got too and found him tunneling in a flower bed! :doh: I had to lure him inside with cheese in the end!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Alfie's Girl said:


> Yay!!!  Go Izzy!
> 
> Last night I let Alfie outside on his won to pee as I was in the middle of doing the washing-up.......MISTAKE.....I went out to see where he'd got too and found him tunneling in a flower bed! :doh: I had to lure him inside with cheese in the end!


Lol... we used to never trust Maya outside on her own either... for that reason. But she's getting better. It sounds nasty, but we put her poo where she digs, and then she doesn't dig there anymore.... She goes outside on her own all the time. If she's out there for a while, i will check of course.... but most of the time, she's just exploring and running around.

Maya got a "time out" in her crate last night.... she had the zoomies (which is normally fine, she just scoots all over the living room).... but last night went totally wild, up over the couch, across the coffee table, over my bf, knocked over my drink (which was pretty much empty, and thank goodness the glass didn't break), came running AT me, lunged, barked and jumped at me and then started the process again.... so my bf grabbed her when she stopped for a minute and she had some crate time. She was just out of control! She knew she was naughty too, she just layed in her crate quietly for 10 minutes until I let her out again!! And she had a TON of exercise yesterday too??


----------



## jweisman54

Maya's_Mom said:


> Lol... we used to never trust Maya outside on her own either... for that reason. But she's getting better. It sounds nasty, but we put her poo where she digs, and then she doesn't dig there anymore.... She goes outside on her own all the time. If she's out there for a while, i will check of course.... but most of the time, she's just exploring and running around.
> 
> Maya got a "time out" in her crate last night.... she had the zoomies (which is normally fine, she just scoots all over the living room).... but last night went totally wild, up over the couch, across the coffee table, over my bf, knocked over my drink (which was pretty much empty, and thank goodness the glass didn't break), came running AT me, lunged, barked and jumped at me and then started the process again.... so my bf grabbed her when she stopped for a minute and she had some crate time. She was just out of control! She knew she was naughty too, she just layed in her crate quietly for 10 minutes until I let her out again!! And she had a TON of exercise yesterday too??


Izzy has been doing major zoomies as well. I wish I had one of those machines to see how fast she is going! Basically we just try to get out of the way. Last week she was running so fast, she ran into my husband and his knees were locked......a bit of pain there. She hasn't started jumping onto the couch doing that yet. I tried letting Izzy out yesterday in the pouring rain to pee on her 20 foot lead, OMG, she just started digging in my garden and I was standing in the doorway telling her to go pee. I finally had to reel her in with two very painful hands.

I have no one to walk her and I will be in a cast for 6 weeks. My husband will have to do it when he leaves for work and comes home. I have to figure something out for during the day.


----------



## Jamm

Hey Mayas mom! Someone from my company came to pet valu yesturday to fix our store a bit and she was from Welland! I thought of you


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Still need surgery, am having CMC joint in hand replaced next Tuesday.


Ouch! Good luck with that! I will have words with Izzy to be on her best behaviour.....



Maya's_Mom said:


> Lol... we used to never trust Maya outside on her own either... for that reason. But she's getting better. It sounds nasty, but we put her poo where she digs, and then she doesn't dig there anymore.... She goes outside on her own all the time. If she's out there for a while, i will check of course.... but most of the time, she's just exploring and running around.
> 
> Maya got a "time out" in her crate last night.... she had the zoomies (which is normally fine, she just scoots all over the living room).... but last night went totally wild, up over the couch, across the coffee table, over my bf, knocked over my drink (which was pretty much empty, and thank goodness the glass didn't break), came running AT me, lunged, barked and jumped at me and then started the process again.... so my bf grabbed her when she stopped for a minute and she had some crate time. She was just out of control! She knew she was naughty too, she just layed in her crate quietly for 10 minutes until I let her out again!! And she had a TON of exercise yesterday too??


Hehe! Alfie SO knew he was being naughty when he was digging! I'll try and get a photo of the massive hole he dug! 

Here's a pic of an impressive hole he dug in the veg patch a few weeks ago!!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Can't remeber if I've posted this or not??? 

Alfie digging! 

[YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Hiya Jamm!! What a coincidence!! A Wellander in Carleton Place  Oh, so sad.... my aunt who lives in Perth.... she had to put her golden, Cooper, down last week  He was 12 and had very bad hip displaysia and then his whole body started to shut down... poor guy, he was a great dog!

So I was away for the weekend, and when I came home my bf said "do you know what Maya has done to the garden?!?!" HELLO..... where has HE been the whole time?! I said "yes, I am very aware of what she's done!" Well, I guess she had dug an "alfie style" hole in the garden, soil was EVERYWHERE!!! I had to giggle a little... naughty girl.

I can't believe that I don't have to bend down to pet her anymore!! She's so tall! Where did my wee pup go?!

Joyce - is there someone in your neighbourhood that might be able to help you out with Izzy?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> I guess she had dug an "alfie style" hole in the garden, soil was EVERYWHERE!!!


Hehe an 'Alfie style' hole!  

So sad about Cooper though. When the time comes with Alfie I'm gonna feel like I've been sawn in half!


----------



## iansgran

Joyce, Do you have a fenced yard so you can let her just run around? they are just doing one hand at a time, right? so maybe you can throw a ball, or chase her a bit, let her do zoomies outside, as good as a long walk for exercise.


----------



## jweisman54

Ian'sgran said:


> Joyce, Do you have a fenced yard so you can let her just run around? they are just doing one hand at a time, right? so maybe you can throw a ball, or chase her a bit, let her do zoomies outside, as good as a long walk for exercise.


I do not have a fenced in yard. I might have to hire a dog walker to come over twice during the day until my husband gets home from work. Luckily, she seems to be doing well on the gentle leader.


----------



## jweisman54

Charlotte,

Alfie has so much the same coloring as Izzy but he has a much boxier face than Izzy. He is beautiful. I like his method of digging!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy vomited again this noon time. I am wondering if her food is bothering her. She is on California Natural Grain Free Lamb Meal. I am paying a good amount of money for this too $60 for a 30 lb. bag and the protein content is only 21%.

Thoughts anyone!!!!


----------



## DianaM

You might want to consult the nutrition board. They probably have more knowledge of this stuff. I hope she feels better though!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> Izzy vomited again this noon time. I am wondering if her food is bothering her. She is on California Natural Grain Free Lamb Meal. I am paying a good amount of money for this too $60 for a 30 lb. bag and the protein content is only 21%.
> 
> Thoughts anyone!!!!


How long has she been on this particular one? Did you just get a new bag?


----------



## KaMu

Mya'sMom Roxy has the same WILD zoomies at times. Over the couch up the chair down the chair through the kitchen  Geesh....I yell, everyone stand back and don't move she will stop. Heaven help you if you move in her path!

Joyce if I let Roxy out and said go pee and waited at the door she would interpret that as go play  I second a dog walker for when your in a cast. We have a fenced area off our back deck that Roxy can go and do her business but 90% of the time we all take her on a leash to a certain area of the yard. Than if I say go pee she will. She will poo to if I say to. If she doesn't have to go at that moment she acts like shes really trying pacing back and forth 
That long lead is good if you are able to play fetch in the yard or want to practice recalls, if you have to get her quick just step on the leash. The other thing I was just thinking of was.......they have dog runs you can attach it and have it run tree to trees or wooden deck post to tree........I think that is what they are called. Its like a pully type thing. I wish I could think of a better way to describe it

Charlotte... Alfie is definitely transplanting, hes has done a great job loosening the soil and bless his heart he has even learned to shake off the excess dirt. What a good boy  I LOVE that video!!


----------



## KaMu

Oh and Joyce I would post your dog-food question in the nutrition section to. Sorry Izzy is vomiting again  Did you use the kibble dispenser with her previous meal?


----------



## Maya's_Mom

KaMu said:


> Mya'sMom Roxy has the same WILD zoomies at times. Over the couch up the chair down the chair through the kitchen  Geesh....I yell, everyone stand back and don't move she will stop. Heaven help you if you move in her path!


Oh, she got me good tonite... we were sitting on the floor playing and a friend of my bf came over... he walked in the house and she let loose!!! Up over the couch, across to the next couch... and then right over/across poor me who was sitting on the floor with no chance to get out of the way :doh:

And that is a good thought for Joyce about the pully thing.... I can picture what you are talking about! and I think a pully is the right wording?


----------



## jweisman54

It is a dog run, I had one for my first Golden many years ago. We usually don't let her pee and poop on the lawn, we take her down the street and she gets exercise at the same time. I would be able to take her out if I could just figure a way out to put her harness or head halter on with one hand. I still have a week to figure it out. My daughter is going to take her next Tuesday and bring her back on Wed. So Thursday I will have to worry about getting her outside.

Food: So, you know how Proctor and Gamble bought out Natura. Well, I've been feeding the grain free lamb meal to her, she has been fine with it but she ate her dog bed today so that is prob why she puked. Anyway, I've been seeing little pieces of lamb hair in the kibble...according to Natura that is normal and acceptable. I spoke to someone else today who has been raising dogs and she said not acceptable. That is why I am switching her over to Taste of the Wild Lamb. The kibble even smells better than the CN. I will start the switch tomorrow and hopefully within a week or so, she will have made the transition well.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Hair....that's interesting...would post on the nutrition section. Would like to see if other's have ever found hair in their kibble. Weird!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Hope Izzy is feeling better today......

It's our LAST EVER puppy class tonight - where we gradute! Yay!


----------



## jweisman54

Alfie's Girl said:


> Hope Izzy is feeling better today......
> 
> It's our LAST EVER puppy class tonight - where we gradute! Yay!


Congrats to you and Alfie. I wish I could have signed up for a third 6 week session but my arthritis prohibited me from doing that.

I think Izzy's problems are that she zooms around after she eats and then got at her bed and chewed it apart, thus the vomiting. I started transitioning her this morning to the Taste of The Wild. I didn't see any hairs in that at all. I just want to throw the CN away but know that I can't.


----------



## iansgran

Joyce, what about some kind of harness for you? not kidding, something tied to your belt or body and you will have one hand. And LuLu sent me an email the calendar is in the mail, so hope yours comes even before you to the hospital.
Last night was Jaro's first obedience class after puppy school. He was crazy excited the first half hour because he wanted to play with the other dogs (and the dog to dog interaction here is very limited) but after a bit he calmed down and did well enough. Again, the trainer isn't telling us anything I don't already know, but it is good because it makes us get out and do it and the distraction of the other dogs is very important. Jaro loves other dogs and people--so he does get very excited and jumpy in their presence.


----------



## Jamm

We actually missed last nights second last intermediate class because my back is in so much pain i couldn't even walk! I had even promised Joey that he was going to have a play date, but my body wasnt letting me!


----------



## jweisman54

Jamm said:


> We actually missed last nights second last intermediate class because my back is in so much pain i couldn't even walk! I had even promised Joey that he was going to have a play date, but my body wasnt letting me!



I hope your back is feeling ok.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> We actually missed last nights second last intermediate class because my back is in so much pain i couldn't even walk! I had even promised Joey that he was going to have a play date, but my body wasnt letting me!


Aww no!  Y'all right? (too much playing COD eh lol!)

COD = Call Of Duty for those that don't know - it's a video game that's just been released!

We leave for our last puppy class in 5 mins - wish me luck! I'm exhuasted from working today and took Alfie for a loong walk this afternoon too! Can't wait for bed tonight! Just gotta get through the next 45 mins of puppy craziness!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh...and then give Alfie a bath as he got so muddy on our walk! THEN I can go to bed!


----------



## GoldenJona

Hair on food, that sounds crazy. I'm feeding California Natural but it's Chicken and Rice but I'll examine his food next time to see if anything looks weird. Has anyone gotten their calendar yet? I did ground shipping and it said 3-5 business days so hopefully by the end of this week.


----------



## jweisman54

My email said it was shipped.

You may not have anything in your dog kibble if you feed the chicken. I know they told me that definitely there are pieces of lamb hair in the lamb meal. It just disgusts me. 

So far so good with the conversion. I only gave Izzy a quarter of the Taste of the Wild this morning and so far her poops have been good. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Jamm

Thanks guys! Yea i need some xrays and stuff, silly sillly! Joeys been a great little nurse and hasent left my side  I hope you clear up that weird food issues Joyce!


----------



## KaMu

Jamm your too young to have such back problems! Sure hope you feel better with some rest.

Joyce...I do not like the CN Co. but I have said that before. I think Taste of the Wild is a good food. I have never used it myself nor researched the company but I have heard great things. Hair in food though it may be acceptable for dog food standards Id never feed it to my dog! Nasty.

Charlotte, enjoy that last class for Alfie  I'm always exhausted prior to Roxys class at 6:30 p.m. Especially if I have work or watched my grandson. But once I get there I love it. I really wish I had had a Golden sooner in my life and started obedience early on, but......
Roxy is super well behaved if she has had lots of exercise that day and if I hold off her dinner till we get home from class. Our major problem area is walking in the building and passing the handling class and various instructors, she pulls so hard its just plain awful. I cant even figure out how to stop that behavior, treats don't work. I may try walking in with her on her 4 foot leash that is made with that bungee type material and see if that helps. The instructor says she is still a puppy remember that 


Jackie, you wrote a post referring to a book with a title something like 30 day to....? The subject was obedience. I cant recall the name and am too lazy to go searching for the thread. I have the cover picture in my head and may head out to get the book tonight. Anyway, I was wondering if you ended up getting the book?
And how is Cosmo feeling today?

Edwin I love the picture that Joyce used and I am going to see if I cant take one similar of Roxy. He looks great and doesn't look thin at all.


----------



## GoldenJona

I always thought CN was seen as good quality food? That's why I am transitioning him to it.


----------



## jackie_hubert

KaMu said:


> Jackie, you wrote a post referring to a book with a title something like 30 day to....? The subject was obedience. I cant recall the name and am too lazy to go searching for the thread. I have the cover picture in my head and may head out to get the book tonight. Anyway, I was wondering if you ended up getting the book?
> And how is Cosmo feeling today?
> 
> Edwin I love the picture that Joyce used and I am going to see if I cant take one similar of Roxy. He looks great and doesn't look thin at all.


Tamar Geller wrote 30 Days to a Well-Mannered Dog. Not sure if I was referring to that one... 

My favourite books are those by Ian Dunbar, as well as Outwitting Dogs, It's Me or the Dog, and The Other End of the Leash. The Dog Listener books are also good.


----------



## KaMu

Yes, that is the book! I just got back and will start the book tonight...........

Edwin, listen, we all have different views of whats a good food and what WE think is best for our own dogs. Once you get into researching various foods it gets very complicated and is very time consuming. I did spend alot of time a few years back researching foods and at that time it was for my Maltese dogs. Different requirements etc. I have tried many of the top brands...went through the whole food scare thing and fortunately none of my dogs were harmed as a result of it. 
You really just make an informed decision that you are comfortable with regarding what foods to feed your dog. Poor Jona went through an awful lot as a small pup with his tummy issues. If you find something that works for him stick with it, that is half the battle right there. I wont ever say one food is the BEST food (speaking of kibble only) for all dogs or for all Goldens, that is simply not true. If I slip and say I don't care for a certain food it is only because my dog or dogs did not do well on it. Where someone elses dog may actually thrive on it. It is just different for every dog.


----------



## iansgran

Jaro hasn't had any tummy issues with the food the breeder sent him home on, so I am sticking with it for the time being. I plan to talk about foods with the vet at our next appointment, age to switch, amount, brands etc.


----------



## jweisman54

I have tried 5 of the top foods already in Izzy's short 7 months. I think the more we research, the more we question every brand out there. Yes, these designer foods are all supposed to be wonderful but no for every dog. My list is Merrick, Artemis, Fromm, Natural Balance, California Natural and now TAste of the Wild. These (all but the CN) are 4 or 5 star foods, but one does not necessarily have to be the best. It is what your dog likes/tolerates and thrives/doesn't have issues with.


----------



## KaMu

Anyones pup started catching the ball mid air while throwing a ball or toys? Roxy is and is getting better and better at it. I get so darn excited when she catches the ball before it hits the ground...they really are beautiful to watch in motion aren't they?!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> It is what your dog likes/tolerates and thrives/doesn't have issues with.


I've seen the argument that a good food is the one your dog likes a couple of times and it downright scares me. Cosmo would eat mcdonalds before he'd eat anything healthy or biologically appropriate. 

BTW, I know this is not the argument you're making, you're saying that it's the food your dog will eat and will not cause issues.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy is also catching the ball before it hits the ground. We have a little routine....I say "are you ready?" and she starts running before I even throw the bowl. Just too funny!


----------



## jweisman54

jackie_hubert said:


> I've seen the argument that a good food is the one your dog likes a couple of times and it downright scares me. Cosmo would eat mcdonalds before he'd eat anything healthy or biologically appropriate.
> 
> BTW, I know this is not the argument you're making, you're saying that it's the food your dog will eat and will not cause issues.


Jackie, You are right, a dog will eat absolutely anything, but the thought of her eating food with little hairs sticking out just gross me out.


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> Jackie, You are right, a dog will eat absolutely anything, but the thought of her eating food with little hairs sticking out just gross me out.


Haha, I know. Ewww.... Don't get me wrong I would totally feed raw whole prey with hair but not when I'm not entirely sure where the hair came from like when it's found in kibble made by P&G...


----------



## jackie_hubert

Are any of your dogs great huggers? Cosmo is superbly huggable. He'll put his chin on your shoulder and let you hug him for as long as you want. He also has a hug command and will put his arms around your waist and press his face into your tummy and just stand there. Our guide dog who was such a sweetie really wasn't comfortable with hugs.

He also loves kisses on his snout, another thing our guide dog didn't let us do.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> Charlotte, enjoy that last class for Alfie  I'm always exhausted prior to Roxys class at 6:30 p.m. Especially if I have work or watched my grandson. But once I get there I love it. I really wish I had had a Golden sooner in my life and started obedience early on, but......
> Roxy is super well behaved if she has had lots of exercise that day and if I hold off her dinner till we get home from class. Our major problem area is walking in the building and passing the handling class and various instructors, she pulls so hard its just plain awful. I cant even figure out how to stop that behavior, treats don't work. I may try walking in with her on her 4 foot leash that is made with that bungee type material and see if that helps. The instructor says she is still a puppy remember that


Hehe our puppy class 'was' 6.30pm - now we're Bronze we ove up to 7.15pm!!!!!  It was a good class - some people decided not to turn up for the last week for some reason so there were only 4 of us up our end of the hall!!! I really don't get that - you pay for 8 weeks so I'm jolly well gonna go for 8 weeks!!!!! Alfie is also a nightmare going into the hall too - he wont even heel in the carpark with Livercake in my hands! 



jweisman54 said:


> Izzy is also catching the ball before it hits the ground. We have a little routine....I say "are you ready?" and she starts running before I even throw the bowl. Just too funny!


Alfie does this too! I say 'ready' and his eyes light up and his ears prick up and he looks ready to pounce!



jackie_hubert said:


> Are any of your dogs great huggers? Cosmo is superbly huggable. He'll put his chin on your shoulder and let you hug him for as long as you want. He also has a hug command and will put his arms around your waist and press his face into your tummy and just stand there. Our guide dog who was such a sweetie really wasn't comfortable with hugs.
> 
> He also loves kisses on his snout, another thing our guide dog didn't let us do.


I WISH WISH WISH Alfie was more of a hugger! He moves too much - he doesn't stand still for long.....


----------



## Jamm

Joey has been catchin the ball in his mouth alot more lately too, i just have to say 'catch' and he'll get alll serious! lol He is also a GREAT hugger. He too will put his chin on my sholder and he'll let me kiss his face and his neck and hug him. Its amazing<3!


----------



## DianaM

Gracie is a great hugger too! There's nothing she loves more when she's sleepy than hugs, cuddles and ear rubs (I call it "lovins"). It's the first thing she wants when she gets out of her crate. On Monday, we were busy with other things that we couldn't give her much attention until we took her to school. The WHOLE time she kept staring at me from across the ring (my husband was her handler). I swear she was glaring at me because she didn't get her lovins when I got home from work. 

As far as catching things in the air, she does when she feels like it. Sometimes I will throw something to her and she just stares at me while it smacks her in the face lol. I only throw her stuffies to her right now though.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maya is a great hugger too!!! I say "hugs!" and tap my hips with my hands and she puts her front paws on my hips and leans in. That about the only time she will give kisses on command as well (she's not so much a kisser/licker). She lets me kiss her snout, cheeks, anywhere really. Since she was a pup I always put my face very close to hers and touched hers, so that she would be used to it....

We are supposed to be starting obedience class next week, but haven't gotten the call to confirm it yet  I might call tomorrow if I don't hear anything today. Maya has been a great pup, I am sure there's going to be things that she already knows at the class.... but I am hoping the instructor can give us advice about the barking!!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro has been catching the ball in the air, too, and it is great fun to watch him. I always wonder how they do it--good old air bud. And he is cuddler. I love to snuggle up next to him, and most of the time when he is sitting and we are in our chairs he is right next to one of us. He likes to lick my legs when I get out of the shower, and he kises other times too, not on command, though. His behavior is so different with each member of the family. He is gentle with me almost all the time. With my grandson he is more frisky and loves to chase him outside. With my daughter and son in law he is the friskyest of all--especially the son in law who plays on the floor with him. They tussle like two dogs.


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> Are any of your dogs great huggers? Cosmo is superbly huggable. He'll put his chin on your shoulder and let you hug him for as long as you want. He also has a hug command and will put his arms around your waist and press his face into your tummy and just stand there. Our guide dog who was such a sweetie really wasn't comfortable with hugs.
> 
> He also loves kisses on his snout, another thing our guide dog didn't let us do.




Id say in the past six weeks and Roxy does change week by week, she is gonna be a lover. Her chin cant reach my shoulders but her paws do so she will put each paw on my shoulder and wait for "hugs" tail waving back and forth  She will also if anyone is sitting down go behind them and put her paws on their shoulders and gives kisses..........usually our ears!!!! She has done that forever. She is so big and soft and cuddly warm that I often times find myself stopping what I am doing just to be close to her.
I have no doubt she is going to be the perfect pillow cuddler. Oh....and she is not phased by snout kisses maybe because she gets them at the very least, 500 times a day since she arrived! 




Alfie's Girl said:


> Hehe our puppy class 'was' 6.30pm - now we're Bronze we ove up to 7.15pm!!!!!  It was a good class - some people decided not to turn up for the last week for some reason so there were only 4 of us up our end of the hall!!! I really don't get that - you pay for 8 weeks so I'm jolly well gonna go for 8 weeks!!!!! Alfie is also a nightmare going into the hall too - he wont even heel in the carpark with Livercake in my hands!



Well that's good to hear, now I don't feel so alone!!!! You should see


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy seems to be stuck to us like glue. When she plays with her toys, it has to be against our bodies and walking she has to be between our legs. She loves being scratched and when I stop she nudges her head as if to say "mommy don't stop". She isn't so much of a licker but does give kisses. I don't let her on my bed or couch so she doesn't really cuddle up with me like that but if I am on the floor she will lie her head on my lap.


----------



## DianaM

Another adorable thing abour Gracie is how she will run to the bathroom when she hears the blowdryer and will sit right next to me and wait for her turn. I will blow the cold air on her when I'm done and she'll just lay down and enjoy it. It's so cute!


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy hears the freezer door open and will just sit there and wait for her ice cube. She knows she has to sit, then I ask for her right paw and then I will say other paw and then she has to wait for it on the floor then it is "ok" and she devours it.


----------



## DianaM

Ha! Gracie does that too with the ice cubes. Our fridge makes a ding sound when you press the ice button. She knows what that means! And actually, I make tea every night and usually add an ice cube to cool it down a bit. She now knows that me making tea means she gets an ice cube. They are too smart for their own good!


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Jaro has been catching the ball in the air, too, and it is great fun to watch him. I always wonder how they do it--good old air bud. And he is cuddler. I love to snuggle up next to him, and most of the time when he is sitting and we are in our chairs he is right next to one of us. He likes to lick my legs when I get out of the shower, and he kises other times too, not on command, though. His behavior is so different with each member of the family. He is gentle with me almost all the time. With my grandson he is more frisky and loves to chase him outside. With my daughter and son in law he is the friskyest of all--especially the son in law who plays on the floor with him. They tussle like two dogs.


Yes....Same here....Roxy seems to be extra gentle with my husband. Just another endearing feature from the Goldens. It is as if they actually think about and figure out which is the best way to approach that particular person. We humans do that all the time to see this happen with a canine is heart warming in the least


----------



## jweisman54

Another thing that I have noticed is that if I have been slacking with the daily training and I go back to it, it only takes Izzy a very short time to pick up where we left off. Still having trouble with the "down" though. I still have to have food in my hand.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maya is very up and down with her training right now too... She is pretty good about doing her "thing" without food... sit, down, shake, etc. And some days she is great on leash, and then there's days like today, when I end up in tears and frustrated with red, sore hands. (these days are few and far between lately... but they still happen). And the thing is, I get so frustrated, ands she just looks up with her smiling puppy face like "mom! Smell this spot with me!! smell here, oooh, smell here too!! Everything smells so great!! Come explore with me!!!" **sigh**

I tossed something from the cutting board the other day (cheese, I know, bad habit... lol).... and she caught it midair. So proud of her!!

We also had another breakthrough the other night (she fights us to go in the crate at night, it takes a lot of bribing and patience)... I was in bed watching tv, and my bf made a HUGE show of going to bed, turning off the lights, etc saying "Goodnight Maya!! Sleepy time! Going to bed!!" And what did she do??...... followed him into the bedroom, and went right into her crate and layed down!!! We were shocked, and happy!!! We tried last night again, but she jumped on OUR bed and layed down :doh: But we just kept saying "bed time!!!" and she eventually got down and went in her crate!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

*Someone looooooves her deer antler!!!*

I love how she holds the antler between her paws!!!


----------



## kkudi

i really cant keep up wiith this thread anymore...i'm swamped with work :-(


----------



## jweisman54

Maya's_Mom said:


> I love how she holds the antler between her paws!!!


How long does it last her?


----------



## KaMu

The antler here doesn't go away with chewing lol It is still the same size!!!! 


Kkudi....just stop by here when you have time....pick up with the last post and don't worry about keeping up! Work does get in the way here too 

i had to miss tonight's class which is very irritating! I was sweeping the deck and the broom handle went into my eye  .... headed out to an eye specialist in the a.m.


----------



## jackie_hubert

KaMu said:


> The antler here doesn't go away with chewing lol It is still the same size!!!!
> 
> 
> Kkudi....just stop by here when you have time....pick up with the last post and don't worry about keeping up! Work does get in the way here too
> 
> i had to miss tonight's class which is very irritating! I was sweeping the deck and the broom handle went into my eye  .... headed out to an eye specialist in the a.m.


OMG, what a freak accident! Totally something I would do. I really hope you're ok. Hugs from me and Cosmo!


----------



## jweisman54

Kathleen, I hope you are ok!!


----------



## jweisman54

How did you get the countdown on your page?


----------



## Maya's_Mom

kkudi said:


> i really cant keep up wiith this thread anymore...i'm swamped with work :-(


I know eh? it's very active!! I was away for 4 days... I got back and just read the most recent posts 

joyce, the antler so far is 2 weeks strong and is barely showing signs of shrinkage... we just said last night, it's the best $15 we spent!!

KaMu...hope your eye is okay?!? Sounds like something I would do...


----------



## iansgran

Jaro didn't like the antlers at first but big fan now, and nothing happens to them. They just stay the same. I think we have had this big one for 6 weeks or so.
Kathleen, let us know about your eye. I'm sure it hurts. I banged by eye on the car door a couple of days ago but since I wear glasses it only hut my nose. Hadn't been for the glasses I would be at the eye doctor, too, 'cause I really hit it hard.


----------



## kkudi

I hope your eye is okay Kamu!

Eric has a habit of tearing letters! not sure how to stop it....


----------



## KaMu

Oh Ill be fine...I had left the plastic tie that the price tag was attached to...on. The broom is about 3 years old ...guess I was a little lazy removing it 
So the plastic tie which is one of those zip ties swept across my cornea:doh: There is a small blood clot formed there and I am afraid to even touch it. Initially my vision was blurry so I kept wiping it, my hubby came home and said what happen to you!? Here it was bleeding and I thought it was just tearing......it was dusk outside so I hadn't noticed anything. So after I stopped wiping the clot formed. MD says see an eye specialist in the morning. I have it patched for the night....and if that isn't a pain in the butt!!!!

That counter on the side above comes with the silver membership and or gold membership.


----------



## GoldenJona

Just got my calendar, thanks again to Joyce for putting in the time. It'll be cool to make one next winter for 2012 when they are all grown up and over a year old!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> I love how she holds the antler between her paws!!!


Sooo cute! Alfie sometimes holds something to chew in that position too...it's like he's just a big ole baby! 



kkudi said:


> i really cant keep up wiith this thread anymore...i'm swamped with work :-(


I know what you mean lol - I've had a busy coouple of days and haven't been able to get on as much!



jweisman54 said:


> How did you get the countdown on your page?


I think you have to be a sponsor to get that! It's not that expensive to sponsor though!



KaMu said:


> Oh Ill be fine...I had left the plastic tie that the price tag was attached to...on. The broom is about 3 years old ...guess I was a little lazy removing it
> So the plastic tie which is one of those zip ties swept across my cornea:doh: There is a small blood clot formed there and I am afraid to even touch it. Initially my vision was blurry so I kept wiping it, my hubby came home and said what happen to you!? Here it was bleeding and I thought it was just tearing......it was dusk outside so I hadn't noticed anything. So after I stopped wiping the clot formed. MD says see an eye specialist in the morning. I have it patched for the night....and if that isn't a pain in the butt!!!!
> 
> That counter on the side above comes with the silver membership and or gold membership.


Oh my! :uhoh: Hope your eye is okay Kathleen! Let us know how you get on!


----------



## jweisman54

GoldenJona said:


> Just got my calendar, thanks again to Joyce for putting in the time. It'll be cool to make one next winter for 2012 when they are all grown up and over a year old!


Mine should be here today I hope. I am definitely planning to do it again next year when they are all grown.


----------



## jweisman54

The Gentle Leader is working wonders for the pulling! Who ever invented this needs to be awarded some kind of prize : > }


----------



## Jamm

Well Joey is sick. AGAIN. I think its when he eats too much raw bones. He can usually have one raw marrow and be fine but if he were to have 2 or something, he gets the runs. Last night i had also taken a really heavy pill (Tylenol 3) so i was completely out of it while im out with Joey at 3, 5, 6, and 8 ! Hes on his simple gastro food, and seems to be acting fine other then that!


----------



## jweisman54

I hope Joey (and you) are feeling better and getting some much needed sleep.

My vet told me no bones of any kind for Izzy and with her sensitive stomach we are just sticking with Nylabones and her toys.


----------



## Jamm

Yea i think we may have to do that from now on! Such a pain because the bones were a good for when i had to shower and im home alone with Joey. Oh well, anything to make him feel better<3


----------



## jweisman54

Jamm said:


> Yea i think we may have to do that from now on! Such a pain because the bones were a good for when i had to shower and im home alone with Joey. Oh well, anything to make him feel better<3


If I have to shower and such, I put Izzy back in her crate for those few minutes.

I also give her a kong with pnut butter or treats in it to keep her busy if I am cooking.


----------



## iansgran

I have heard that raw bones can be too rich if they have them for too long, even the butcher told me no more than one a week. Jaro hasn't had any issues with them yet, but until yesterday I never let him have one for more than about half an hour. Plus he has never really had any poop issues so maybe he has the goat stomach. 
It has been so lovely here weatherwise for the last week it is hard to believe the calendar but weather guy says fall is coming back just in time for our Golden club meeting Sunday. So sad. This meeting is called Veterans Day and all the old Goldens get an honor. Plus we are having a vet from Perdue come to talk about the eye issues and look at the old Goldens eyes. Sorry I can't remember the name of the eye disease but there is whole thread on it and many suggestions you get you dog checked for it.


----------



## jweisman54

How often do your pups have to go out during the day? It seems that she has to go pee every 2-3 hours. She does not drink huge amounts of water but when I do put water in her bowl she laps it down until it is empty. She does not have diabetes. If she is in her crate, she is fine for 4-5 hours during the day. Is this normal?


----------



## kkudi

um Eric drinks a lot of water, but I think he can hold it for a considerable amount of time. If I take him out now, and take him again in 2 hours, he will pee, but it will not be too much. If i take him again after 4-6 hours from the first time, it will be considerably more.

I have a question for all the male puppies....have they started cocking up yet?
I know Charlotte, mentioned about Alfie, but I don't know whether it was only once or he's been doing it ever since.


----------



## iansgran

Jaro drinks more water than I can believe and I take him out every few hours during the day and he always pees. But he can go 7 hours at night, so he probably could hold it longer during the day if he had to. No accidents since I can't remember when. No leg lifting yet, no red rocket, I think he is going to be a slow mature type guy. I wonder if it is like with people, some of the little guys mature later than the big ones.
Didn't get my calendar yet. Bet since Edwin got his the lab is in or near Chicago. I know that if I buy something from Zappo I get it the next day because their warehouse is 2 hours from my house.


----------



## kkudi

Same with Eric, no accidents since I can remember when. Only problem sometimes is when he gets super excited when someone comes home...no leg lifting either....

we have a lot of red rockets and when i say a lot, there's still a LOT. especially when he wakes up in the morning or when we go out and he's super excited!


----------



## iansgran

How do you know she doesn't have diabetes? I have wondered because Jaro drinks so much water but everything else seems fine. I have diabetes and never drank a lot of water. 


jweisman54 said:


> How often do your pups have to go out during the day? It seems that she has to go pee every 2-3 hours. She does not drink huge amounts of water but when I do put water in her bowl she laps it down until it is empty. She does not have diabetes. If she is in her crate, she is fine for 4-5 hours during the day. Is this normal?


----------



## KaMu

We take Roxy out every few hours during the day. At night I take her out at 9:30 or 10 and than shes good till the morning when hubby takes her out when he gets up. I don't think Roxy drinks water in excess but she does drink alot


----------



## KaMu

Ohhhhh and my Calendar came today! Very nicely done Joyce


----------



## KaMu

Jam I would say its the marrow bones to....sometimes they play havoc with Roxys tummy and sometimes shes fine with them. Maybe its the amount of marrow.........some seem to have more than others.


----------



## jweisman54

Ian'sgran said:


> How do you know she doesn't have diabetes? I have wondered because Jaro drinks so much water but everything else seems fine. I have diabetes and never drank a lot of water.


She has had blood work done and the vet told me that her drinking is normal. She peed in the house last week....can't seem to hold it for hours outside of the crate.


----------



## jweisman54

KaMu said:


> Ohhhhh and my Calendar came today! Very nicely done Joyce


Mine still hasn't made it to Massachusetts! 

I hope there was no pixelation and the pics came out nice and clear.


----------



## iansgran

jweisman54 said:


> She has had blood work done and the vet told me that her drinking is normal. She peed in the house last week....can't seem to hold it for hours outside of the crate.


I'll mention it to the vet next time we go in. I really think he just drinks a lot. With Subiaco he had a bigger bowl plus that extra water source in the bathroom so who really knows what he drank


----------



## jweisman54

Oh yeah, the bathroom toilet bowl seems to be a tastier brand of water for Izzy too!


----------



## jackie_hubert

I only take Cosmo out every 6-8hrs. Even at that he doesn't ever indicate he wants to go out. In rare circumstance he has even gone 12hrs without indicated that he needed to go (that was when I thought he'd been taken out by my husband but hadn't). I know it's good to make him wait that long obviously. He's got diarrhea right now so is going out every couple of hours. He even had a nasty accident in the house today, while walking around, poor dude. Going to the vet tomorrow. I'm seriously considering intolerance to poultry. 

Haven't seen the red rocket make and appearance in a while. There is no indication of sexual maturity.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> The Gentle Leader is working wonders for the pulling! Who ever invented this needs to be awarded some kind of prize : > }


Yay! I'm glad it's working finally! 



Jamm said:


> Well Joey is sick. AGAIN. I think its when he eats too much raw bones. He can usually have one raw marrow and be fine but if he were to have 2 or something, he gets the runs. Last night i had also taken a really heavy pill (Tylenol 3) so i was completely out of it while im out with Joey at 3, 5, 6, and 8 ! Hes on his simple gastro food, and seems to be acting fine other then that!


Aww no!  Keep us updated on you and Joey! I feel bad enough when Alfie decides he wants a 4am potty trip and that's without being on meds lol!



jweisman54 said:


> How often do your pups have to go out during the day? It seems that she has to go pee every 2-3 hours. She does not drink huge amounts of water but when I do put water in her bowl she laps it down until it is empty. She does not have diabetes. If she is in her crate, she is fine for 4-5 hours during the day. Is this normal?


Alfie seems to be temperamental! We've had no accidents for ages and ages. He can go maybe 4-6 hrs! He can last the night but the last 2 nights he woke me up for a pee at 4am??????? :no:



kkudi said:


> um Eric drinks a lot of water, but I think he can hold it for a considerable amount of time. If I take him out now, and take him again in 2 hours, he will pee, but it will not be too much. If i take him again after 4-6 hours from the first time, it will be considerably more.
> 
> I have a question for all the male puppies....have they started cocking up yet?
> I know Charlotte, mentioned about Alfie, but I don't know whether it was only once or he's been doing it ever since.


I haven't noticed Alfie drinking exssively. He cocks his leg almost all the time now - maybe 80% of the times he pees! He used to do it only on walks but now he does it in the garden too! Unless it's a really serious pee when he will still squat lol!



jackie_hubert said:


> I only take Cosmo out every 6-8hrs. Even at that he doesn't ever indicate he wants to go out. In rare circumstance he has even gone 12hrs without indicated that he needed to go (that was when I thought he'd been taken out by my husband but hadn't). I know it's good to make him wait that long obviously. He's got diarrhea right now so is going out every couple of hours. He even had a nasty accident in the house today, while walking around, poor dude. Going to the vet tomorrow. I'm seriously considering intolerance to poultry.
> 
> Haven't seen the red rocket make and appearance in a while. There is no indication of sexual maturity.


Oh no poor Cosmo!  Hope you figure out what's going on quickly! Alfie will whine/bark at the door when he wants to go out! 



Still no calendar here?


----------



## Jamm

No calendar over here either and Joey is just getting worse so we are off to the vet at 9. He has fully stopped drinking and even threw up yesterday some flem and still had the runs. He hasn't eaten any food in 24 hours. I just wish i knew what was the cause of this. He didn't eat anything he shouldn't have... if that IS the case and they find something in his belly i will be 100% surprised. Im just a worried mom again. Hes not even into his ice, which is ususally his favourite thing besides food. Hes not even attempting to play with Jesse either. 


OH and Joeys red rocket makes daily appearances! lol ESPECIALLY when hes excited lol


----------



## Alfie's Girl

My calendar just arrived!  It looks AWESOME Joyce! 

Alfie's red rocket makes daily appearances, esp when he's excited!

Jamm - I really hope Joey has not eaten something again!  Hang in there and let us know asap how Joey gets on at the vets! Hugs to you both......


----------



## jweisman54

Typical Males!!!

I bet Joey has an intolerance to poultry. Izzy just happened to show it at a very young age. For some reason, Golden's do have a sensitive tummy. I am sure you will find a food that agrees with him.


----------



## jweisman54

Charlotte:
I am glad you got your calendar but you live in England and they ship from Chicago....go figure. I am hoping mine comes today!


----------



## jweisman54

I just found Chat on the forum. Does anyone use it?


----------



## Jamm

Mine hasent come yet either Joyce! Yea im actually signing up for some pet insurance right now! Do you guys have insurance?


----------



## jweisman54

I called two Pet insurance places....the popular ones, can't remember the names right now. By the time I had called, I had already spent over $1,000 for medical issues like the diarrhea that she had and the blood work. Neither one would cover the spay, so for me it was not worth it at the time. We will see in the future.


----------



## Jamm

Ahhh, the one im signing Joey up for is $37 a month, and covers $2500 in injuries a year Im not sure about the neutering but thats not a concern for us. Do you know what a deductable is though? cuz i have no idea and it says $300 deductables ?!


----------



## jweisman54

It means that you have to pay the first $300. I don't know if it is set up for every visit or for the year. 

Kind of the way the health insurance works in the US. I have a $500 deductible per year on my health insurance so I have to pay that amount in increments during different office visits or lab work, etc. then the insurance company pays 100%.


----------



## Jamm

woops just read what it meant!


----------



## iansgran

My calendar is here and is wonderful. Thanks, Joyce. I am going to get some for gifts, like for my breeder.
Jamm, so sorry to hear Joey is still sick. We are sending good thoughts and prayers.
We got Pet Plan. Haven't had to use it, only been in for puppy shots so far. My husband used to work in insurance and did look over several, thought this one was good. We took a high deductible and 80% so makes it kind of a useful for major medical issues but costs less per month. 
I have been in the chat room many times in the evening. Often weeknights early no one is there, but Friday evenings can be several folks and is fun.


----------



## iansgran

We might set up a time to meet in the chat room. I know since we are all over the world it might be difficult to figure out when.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Charlotte:
> I am glad you got your calendar but you live in England and they ship from Chicago....go figure. I am hoping mine comes today!


I think they must have printed mine in the UK as it was posted from here?? I wonder if Andreas has his yet?



Jamm said:


> Mine hasent come yet either Joyce! Yea im actually signing up for some pet insurance right now! Do you guys have insurance?


We have insurance for Alfie - just in case! We have to pay the first £75 I think and then they cover the rest! 



Ian'sgran said:


> We might set up a time to meet in the chat room. I know since we are all over the world it might be difficult to figure out when.


I've never been in the chat room but meeting up on there would be cool! How many hrs are you all behind the UK? We're GMT now - not BST (British Summer Time) anymore!


----------



## iansgran

We in the eastern part of the US are -5 hours GMT.


----------



## jweisman54

We should really try to find some common time to enter the chat room. It is too bad that we can't have the chat similar to Facebook's chat where you can be on the website and chat at the same time.

I am usually on here most of the day. I should say that I leave the page open all day and check it when I am not busy.


----------



## kkudi

We've been insured since the first day we got Eric. We're insured with the Kennel Club Healthcare Plan and we pay approximately $50 a month. We're covered for approx. £10000 -> $16000 USD a year for any condition per year. So that amount each year gets reset. 

We have to pay a deductible (US term) or an excess (UK term) of £130 -> $200 per condition per year and 10%.

So let's say hypothetically Eric is suffering from an condition and I have had expenses worth of 1000.

Then when I claim with my insurance, and provided the condition is not excluded, then I'd get back (1000-130)*0.9 = 783.

So if I claim within the same year another 500 on the same condition then the insurance would pay me back 500*0.9 = 450.

So the excess/deductible, you pay once a year per condition, but the 10% you pay no matter what.

FYI, any condition that your puppy has had so far whilst un-insured, it won't be covered when you decide to insure.

So anything to do with tummy issues for those who had not been insured for example will not be covered. 

This is how it works in the UK and I'm assuming it should work the same in the US.


----------



## jweisman54

It does work the same here. When I inquired about insurance, they told me that if she had a pre-existing condition it would never be covered.


----------



## kkudi

Insurance companies work very closely with vets and so when you took your puppy to the vet for any reason the vet would have to make notes on the dog's clinical history card or something...

and so when you sign up with any insurance your vet will send the clinical history and the insurance company will review it and they will get back to you with exclusions.


----------



## KaMu

Checking in to see how Joey and Cosmo are tonight?


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo went to the vet. Getting a full fecal exam. Will update you in a couple of days. He's lost a lot of weight, down to 48lbs! Gotta fatten him up now, he'll enjoy that. 

For insurance we have Trupanion. We chose $0 deductable and 90% coverage. Unlimited payout per year. Congenital issues are covered except hip dysplacia, but you can do an add-on for an extra $10 per year. We chose not to do the extra. We pay $55 per month. Looked yesterday and the same place is now $66 dollars, guess they raised their prices! In Canada the best ones are Trupanion and PetSecure. Trupanion had a better plan for the amount we pay, but now since they're prices have gone up I'm not sure. I also like that Trupanion has very simple plans with no specific amounts for certain conditions, just 90% coverage on all illnesses and accidents. Routine care and vet fees are not covered, unfortunately including neutering.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Oh my - poor Cosmo! He's lost a lot of weight!  I may get Alfie weighed this week - people keep telling he he's grown but I can't really tell it myself! But you're right...I'm sure he'll enjoy being fattened up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KaMu

That's good. And I hope Cosmo is ok today. Yes...a Golden dream is an owner wanting to fatten him up  Doggie heaven 

We have VPI. I think its 50.00 Deductible per incident and 90% covered there after. Spay is included but hip and elbow troubles are not. So I need to make a decision in the next two months, change to petplan or not. Not sure what Ill do.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Happy 7 month Birthdays to the Beautiful Izzy and the Beautiful Roxy!  :heartbeat


----------



## kkudi

Our insurance covers anything as long as it's not excluded. That is to say that routine checks and neutering are not covered, which kinda makes sense.

No insurance covers paying for routine checks. Insurance companies are meant to help you when something out of the norm happens. 

Now, for neutering i Dont know, but my insurance company does not cover it. 

But it does pay for any hereditary disease as long as it was not noticed during routine checks when the puppy was born.


----------



## jweisman54

I don't know if we should celebrate Izzy's 7 month or not.

Yesterday she was not a good puppy.....she ate hubby's brand new dress shirt and peed on the carpet when I was taking a nap. Hubby was supposed to be watching her. Clearly the computer games took priority!


----------



## Jamm

Well Joey is on the road to recovery. We did a poop sample and found nothing, hes on some antibiotics and some biotics and they gave him a shot to stop diarhea. He hasent pooped in 24 hours! lol. Hes on the canned gastro again, just for now. He slept the whole night THANK GOD. and He is looking better then he was, We just dont know what the heck it was. Joey was also insured for 6weeks right after we got him, but my parents decided not to go through with it, thats why everytime he is sick they pay the bill! I got him two new toys yesturday after work because all sick babies need a new toy<3 

P.s. i hope cosmo feels better!! So unfortunate to have two april pups sick  

P.s.s. Joey weighs 50lbs!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> I don't know if we should celebrate Izzy's 7 month or not.
> 
> Yesterday she was not a good puppy.....she ate hubby's brand new dress shirt and peed on the carpet when I was taking a nap. Hubby was supposed to be watching her. Clearly the computer games took priority!


Oooh naughty Izzy! :no: 



Jamm said:


> Well Joey is on the road to recovery. We did a poop sample and found nothing, hes on some antibiotics and some biotics and they gave him a shot to stop diarhea. He hasent pooped in 24 hours! lol. Hes on the canned gastro again, just for now. He slept the whole night THANK GOD. and He is looking better then he was, We just dont know what the heck it was. Joey was also insured for 6weeks right after we got him, but my parents decided not to go through with it, thats why everytime he is sick they pay the bill! I got him two new toys yesturday after work because all sick babies need a new toy<3
> 
> P.s. i hope cosmo feels better!! So unfortunate to have two april pups sick
> 
> P.s.s. Joey weighs 50lbs!


How weird? At least he's feeling a bit better now I expect! Alfie slept till gone 7am this morning - YAY!  Glad Joey has made the 50lb mark - he's officially bigger than Cosmo now lol! 

Well....Alfie tried to mount a female Yello Lab on our walk today!!!!! They were playing and she sat down as he was trying to jump on her so he decided to..... Cheeky bum!


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> I don't know if we should celebrate Izzy's 7 month or not.
> 
> Yesterday she was not a good puppy.....she ate hubby's brand new dress shirt and peed on the carpet when I was taking a nap. Hubby was supposed to be watching her. Clearly the computer games took priority!


Oh oh! Did she eat the entire shirt?


----------



## jweisman54

just chewed up the collar


----------



## iansgran

We went to the Golden Retriever Club meeting today and it was such fun because it was dedicated to the senior goldens. They were all such sweethearts--Jaro and an 8 month old were the only puppies there, the rest were over 8. The seniors all had eyes tested by a vet from Purdue for her research. 
I also learned today that Jaro's breeder lost her pregnant bitch--she died of something pregnant dogs get and just die. It was so sad. The bitch was not Jaro's mother but was his half-sister.


----------



## jweisman54

That is sad : < (


----------



## KaMu

This is Roxys 7 month pic! Thank you for Our 7 month BD greeting!!

I..z..z..y...What did you do to your daddys shirt collar?...and your Mommas carpet? Ut oh. I wonder why she is doing that Joyce. I mean the peeing not the chewing up of anything not nailed down! Maybe just an off day for her.


Jamm glad to hear Joeys better. I hate that Cosmo and Joey have such sensitive tummies. I can kind of see where Cosmo might have a little trouble with the new raw diet, but what is going on with your boy? Could someone have slipped him a treat of some sort? When you think about it though these pups are quick and they could get a hold of anything and chew it. Roxy must have jumped up to my desk we have in the kitchen and grabbed a pen she was just getting ready to chomp on the ink part!!! I'm very glad I caught her before that happen! So even when your careful..........

IansGran...I'm sorry to hear about Jaros half sister passing away  And I should look into local Retriever clubs around her. A free eye exam for the older dogs sure was nice of the vets to do  


Jackie ....almost 10 pounds he lost  That is ok ...he will put the weight back on in no time. I will be anxious to here the lab results when they come in. But I am sure everything will be just fine. Hes drinking ok?

Roxy has been sleeping in our bed at night and I find I now have one foot of sleeping space the length of the bed Plus a corner of the down comforter :/. She doesn't paw at my head anymore thank goodness! But now she is like a third person in the bed. Sleeps right in between hubby and myself.

This was cute....Hubby called me at work to ask where I was when I didn't get home on time. He said Roxy had been standing at the front window waiting for a half hour 
I swear she is in the front window before I'm even in the driveway! I see her as I pull up to my house standing at the window! I tried to get a pic because it really is adorable...........but its too blurry using my cell camera.


----------



## GoldenJona

I got Jona Petplan the first day I brought him home. We have a $200 deductible (per incident) and a 20% copayment and I think I pay like 40 bucks a month. Have not had to use it and hope I never have to. Jona still squats to pee, which means he's still peeing on his front legs:doh: I'm actually embarassed to say that Jona peed in the house today for the first time in like 3 months. He can usually hold it 4-5 hours outside of the crate but he's been drinking a lot of water this weekend, but accidents happen.


----------



## jweisman54

Edwin,
Must be the age....Izzy peed yesterday on the carpet, urgh!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Kathleen,
That is a beautiful picture of Roxy. I wish I had it for the calendar.....next year!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Maybe it's time to take Izzy in for a look at her bladder? At her age not being able to hold it for very long and still having accidents seems a little odd. I hope she ok but I'd take her to the vet maybe. I'm hoping it's just a matter of housetraining.

Also hope she poops out that shirt collar ok! Silly girl!


----------



## jweisman54

*Izzy's 7 month portrait*


----------



## KaMu

Beautiful Izzy !!! Joyce her eyes say she didn't mean to pee on the carpet. I wonder if this could be just a UTI
Maybe the vet will just allow you to bring in a sample?
If she does this on an ongoing basis....there is sometimes a urinary incontinence that occurs after a spay in some females. At least with the smaller breed dogs. But I don't know enough about it to elaborate. Maybe post to the health section on the forum here........


----------



## iansgran

I'll try to get 7 month pictures of Jaro tomorrow and post them. He had a great time with all the other Goldens today and is pretty tired out tonight. He has been sleeping out of the crate half the night, part on the bed, part on the floor (his choice) but it has been pretty warm here, but weather folks say that is changing, and it is cooler on the floor. When he is in the bed he is right between us. Lucky we have a king size bed.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy wishes she could come up on the bed. It is very high off of the floor so, no way! So you guys in Indiana didn't get the snow that Minneapolis did? I guess we are getting some of the rain from it tomorrow night.


----------



## iansgran

No snow here. Not much rain either. I am going to try and get a picture of Jaro looking like Izzy because I sure think he does look like her.


----------



## iansgran

So many of our babies have had tummy diarrhea issues I posted a poll to see if we can find how common this is.


----------



## kkudi

Oh I hope Joey and Cosmo are better already!

Here it's raining all day and it makes it very hard for me to take him and enjoy him! Rain means mud and mud means Eric being dirty!


----------



## kkudi

Eric has started to destroy things exponentially! I bought him a new toy on Wednesday and it's already destroyed. When the postman brings in letters he has the tendency to destroy them. I need to think of a solution to this as I'm not too sure what I need to do to correct it!


----------



## kkudi

oh and Happy 7 months old birthday Izzy! )))) I hope your mum spoils you!!


----------



## jweisman54

kkudi said:


> oh and Happy 7 months old birthday Izzy! )))) I hope your mum spoils you!!



Hmmmm, thanks for the birthday wishes, but she is on hubby's sh#[email protected] list today. Now she got his watch and starting destroying it. We have this glass table in the living room and if she gets something she knows she is not supposed to have that is where she goes because she knows we cannot get her from under there. Unfortunately, we have to bribe her with food to drop whatever she has.

She did have a playdate with a 6 year old Golden who lives across the street, so she had fun and got nice and tired : > )


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Here it's raining all day and it makes it very hard for me to take him and enjoy him! Rain means mud and mud means Eric being dirty!


Yup *sigh* Alfie gets muddy EVERY day but thankfully he dries off quite well - he gets a bath every week anyway!



kkudi said:


> Eric has started to destroy things exponentially! I bought him a new toy on Wednesday and it's already destroyed. When the postman brings in letters he has the tendency to destroy them. I need to think of a solution to this as I'm not too sure what I need to do to correct it!


LOL (sorry to laugh!) Eric sounds like a cartoon dog! The only think I can think of is to have your flatmate post envelopes through the letterbox and you immediately say NO or LEAVE IT if Eric goes towards them - then repeat 1000x......... 

Happy 7 Month Birthdays to Joey and Jaro! :heartbeat


----------



## Jamm

Well Joey has spent his morning birthday with medication and playing! lol what a birthday. Joey hasn't ever destroyed something he shouldn't.. but of course his toy selection has decreased massively!

I got Joey this toy
http://www.planetdog.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=10750000

and he LOVES IT and its still alive. It also has a mint flavour so he'll just sit and chew it like a bone.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

They look cool Jamm! Alfie has an Orbee Tuff football that is mint flavoured - but it's sorta lost it's smell now1


----------



## kkudi

Eric sometimes gets a bath once a week or twice a week depending on the time I have free!

He's really likes having baths! He wiggles his tail like a crazy boy! Probably because he eats a lot while having one!

We're planning to buy a box to attach behind the door for the letters for the time being.


----------



## kkudi

Happy 7 months to Joey and Jaro then! I can't believe how quickly months pass! It was only a few days ago I wished them happy half a year birthday!


----------



## jweisman54

HAPPY 7 MONTH BIRTHDAY JOEY AND JARO....May yours be as fulfilling as mine was yesterday (eating daddy's watch and nice dress shirt...yummy!) Love, Izzy


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Happy 7 Months Joey and Jaro!! Love Maya (who pee'd on the kitchen floor on Saturday night... what the heck?!)


----------



## kkudi

i think it's a phase all of our puppies are going through....

destroyers.....pee-ers.....tummy issues...i dont know it's weird....teenage years maybe....


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Eric sometimes gets a bath once a week or twice a week depending on the time I have free!
> 
> He's really likes having baths! He wiggles his tail like a crazy boy! Probably because he eats a lot while having one!
> 
> We're planning to buy a box to attach behind the door for the letters for the time being.


I have to get my dad to help me bath him as I can't lift him into the bath anymore let alone keep him still! He still isn't too fond of bathtime! He is okay to begin with but once he's decided he doesn't want to be there anymore he will just try and jump out! It's a MAJOR task to bath him lol! I usually give him his tea in the bath but, of course, it's gone in 15 seconds!!!!!!


----------



## kkudi

do you give him biscuits with his tea too? lol sorry that was so funny!


----------



## kkudi

and if you do, what kind? queen's biscuits perhaps? lol


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Lol Andreas I meant his kibble!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Lol... that gave me a giggle... I can't imagine trying to feed and bathe Maya at the same time!! That would spell kibble disaster in this house!!

The start date for Maya's obedience class got pushed back ANOTHER week **big sigh**.... She's going to be an adult by the time we get her into a class!!!!


----------



## kkudi

eric always has one of his two or three a day lunches when in the shower. it keeps him focused and makes him love the showering process.


----------



## kkudi

Charlotte, is Alfie consistently lifting his leg up now?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Yup - about 90% of the time he lifts his leg now! When we're on walks he likes to do a micro pee on random plants and even rubbish left on the pathway - it's hiarious! No marking in the house though thankfully!


----------



## jweisman54

OMG!!! Just received my calendar. I had no idea it would come out as nice as it did. Thanks again to all of your pups who made this calendar possible!!!!

Oh, and by the way, I am glad I have a girl doggie. No leg lifting here! Sorry, I just had to add that in.


----------



## kkudi

I really need to order mine! Can't wait to get hold of it! ))

Jackie, how's Cosmo?


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo is ok, I think. He's been usually sleepy in the house and distracted outside but I hope that's not a sign that he's not feeling well. He's getting large portions of rice and pumpkin 4 times a day and as a result has orange poop. Should hear from the vet soon.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Oh my - orange poop eh! Makes a pleasant change I guess.... Glad he's on the mend!


----------



## jweisman54

I am glad Cosmo is feeling better. The orange poop will go away once he is able to start back on regular food again.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Have you guys had orange poop on pumpkin too?


----------



## jweisman54

Had orange poop with sweet potato because we can't get pumpkin in our region. I guess there was a shortage.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

I've never tried pumpkin with Alfie but I know Andreas tried it briefly with Eric???


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Had orange poop with sweet potato because we can't get pumpkin in our region. I guess there was a shortage.


Same here - cant get canned pumpkin anywhere!  Andreas had to go to a special shop up in London to get it!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Okay, at least the bright orange poop is normal then.


----------



## Jamm

Well Joeys birthday was spent.. with my mom! haha I worked all day (9-5) and i just got home, i plan to take him for a nice long walk later and he got a new toy and some treats


----------



## jweisman54

I am missing Izzy already.

I dropped her off at my daughter's house for the week. She kindly offered to take her until Sunday since I am having surgery tomorrow. She will have a 3 year old Chocolate Lab to play with for the next 6 days. You should have seen them go at each other tonight. My 2 year old granddaughter thinks it is just so funny to see them together.


----------



## crh131

yes,..orange with pumpkin here too.


----------



## jackie_hubert

crh131 said:


> yes,..orange with pumpkin here too.


Are you guys on pumpkin right now too or just speaking from experience :uhoh:


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy had sweet potato almost the whole month of August and it was orange.


----------



## iansgran

We will all be thinking of you tomorrow, Joyce. I am sure you will come through fine, and those pain meds will help. Make everyone wait on you.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Good luck with your surgery Joyce! Alfie sends sloppy kisses and a bear hug!


----------



## Jamm

Goodluck Joyce!!!  Hope all will be well!


----------



## jweisman54

Thanks all. I heard from my daughter and Izzy was crying all night looking for me :<(

I will post when I can.


----------



## crh131

I get the canned pumpkin to stuff/freeze his kongs with. My daughter is allergic to Peanuts...no I am kinda limited to what I can stuff with (no PB.) I rotate between greek yogurt and pumpkin right now.


----------



## iansgran

crh131 said:


> I get the canned pumpkin to stuff/freeze his kongs with. My daughter is allergic to Peanuts...no I am kinda limited to what I can stuff with (no PB.) I rotate between greek yogurt and pumpkin right now.


I use both of these, too, but you can also use cheese in a can, canned dog food, chicken broth, cottage cheese. Jaro didn't have orange poop but then he never got more than a tablespoon or so at a time and was always eating normal kibble, too.


----------



## crh131

Ian'sgran said:


> I use both of these, too, but you can also use cheese in a can, canned dog food, chicken broth, cottage cheese. Jaro didn't have orange poop but then he never got more than a tablespoon or so at a time and was always eating normal kibble, too.


Oh yeah..I forgot about cheese in a can. We are just out, ..but I use that a lot too. Especially for his "bone" kong. I am too scared to freeze broth to use. Sometimes he doesn't lick it up right away and that would be a huge mess. canned dog food ,,:yuck: lol. Vincent has to miss out on that.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Knock on wood, Maya has not had any tummy troubles!!! But I should try some pumpkin in her Kong, as a change from the peanut butter.

Good luck with your surgery Joyce! Just imagine how tired Izzy will be after playing with the lab for 6 days!!!


----------



## Jamm

Ughhhhhhhh! So i figured id take Joey for a nice super long walk because it was beautiful, my back was so much better and its my first day off! So we did a nice two hour long walk. Joey was a total brat the entire time! Made me so upset. He was pulllingg, had probbaly 30 random casses of zoomies mid walk flinging my arm around. Whenever we saw someone he would lunge excitedly at them scaring them and me looking like i cant control my dog. He was a brat. Now we come home and he has zoomies running around the house like a dufus. My mom is already so so mad at me because he woke up at 6 today, but she gets mad at me more when he has zoomies. Today he is making my life hell and im not very thankful for it  Tommorows my birthday and right now with everyone mad at me and Joey upsetting me, it is not a good sign


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Awwww Sorry to hear Joey's being a brat Jamm!!! I am sure everything will be fine.... Maya is being the EXACT same way lately... just a total pest and annoying and misbehaving, if it makes you feel better!! Walks are a nightmare, she is barking at us for no reason, pulling at our pants, jumping on us.... *sigh* I think it's a stage that the pups are going thru.

and it's not fair for your mom to get mad at you for his zoomies!! Lol... we can't control them! If Maya gets out of line with her zoomies, I give her quiet time in her crate... Maybe Joey needs a time out


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Ughhhhhhhh! So i figured id take Joey for a nice super long walk because it was beautiful, my back was so much better and its my first day off! So we did a nice two hour long walk. Joey was a total brat the entire time! Made me so upset. He was pulllingg, had probbaly 30 random casses of zoomies mid walk flinging my arm around. Whenever we saw someone he would lunge excitedly at them scaring them and me looking like i cant control my dog. He was a brat. Now we come home and he has zoomies running around the house like a dufus. My mom is already so so mad at me because he woke up at 6 today, but she gets mad at me more when he has zoomies. Today he is making my life hell and im not very thankful for it  Tommorows my birthday and right now with everyone mad at me and Joey upsetting me, it is not a good sign


Oh no!  It sounds like Joey is turning into a teenager! I know what you mean though - I'm always thinking that everyone is looking at me and thinking what a dreadful dog owner I am and how I can't control my dog! Especially as at 6 months they are bigger than a lot of fully grown dogs so they don't exactly look like little pups anymore to people who are not familiar with Goldens. I'm lucky to get much of a walk where he is walking to heel anymore! He got really good - then became a teenager! :doh: He still drags me around obedience class and...well...drags me everywhere actually! I know what living with parents can be like too!  My dad especially gets annoyed when Alfie does totally normal puppy things and I try and explain that to him but he doesn't always get it! I'm sure I read somewhere that the first 2 years of owning a Golden are the real difficult years! So...we've all got a way to go yet lol! :uhoh: You just have to keep plugging away with the training and it will pay off in the end! We just have to be patient...and remember that Joey is not acting up to spite you - he's just a crazy teenager with all those raging hormones flying around and nuking his brain! 

We're all here for you Jammm!


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> Are you guys on pumpkin right now too or just speaking from experience :uhoh:


Finally I figured out how to use the multi quote feature! lol I wanted to say that I think the orange poop is normal if they are eating a lot of pumpkin. Like with human infants often their poop is the same color as what goes in...red for beets etc.
Hope Cosmo is still doing ok.



Ian'sgran said:


> We will all be thinking of you tomorrow, Joyce. I am sure you will come through fine, and those pain meds will help. Make everyone wait on you.


Yes.... thinking about you today Joyce! Pain meds will be an asset 



jweisman54 said:


> Thanks all. I heard from my daughter and Izzy was crying all night looking for me :<(
> 
> I will post when I can.


Awwwe  Poor Izzy misses her normal routine. But she will have a fine time playing with her Lab buddy for a few days!



Jamm said:


> Ughhhhhhhh! So i figured id take Joey for a nice super long walk because it was beautiful, my back was so much better and its my first day off! So we did a nice two hour long walk. Joey was a total brat the entire time! Made me so upset. He was pulllingg, had probbaly 30 random casses of zoomies mid walk flinging my arm around. Whenever we saw someone he would lunge excitedly at them scaring them and me looking like i cant control my dog. He was a brat. Now we come home and he has zoomies running around the house like a dufus. My mom is already so so mad at me because he woke up at 6 today, but she gets mad at me more when he has zoomies. Today he is making my life hell and im not very thankful for it  Tommorows my birthday and right now with everyone mad at me and Joey upsetting me, it is not a good sign


Happy BD Jamm!!!! That behavior seems to be about the norm right now with our pups. Roxy seems to be testing the limits here to. I just keep plugging away at training until it becomes routine for her. I don't care how long it takes!!! Thankfully ( I know some are having this problem) we haven't had any P$# accidents  I don't want to say the word because sure as heck that will come back to bite me.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Jamm, happy early Birthday!

Cosmo is being the same way. I feel like everything he was taught is reversing most days when we're outside. He's now stopped doing a sit stay for any longer than a couple of seconds. Then when I go to put him back in his spot, he tries to evade my hands so I can't grab him. He thinks it's so funny. Total brat!!!


----------



## GoldenJona

So Jona had diarrhea last night and went back to normal this morning. This has happened before where he will randomly get diarrhea and be fine the next day. Weird puppy!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Edwin, Alfie randomly had soft poop this morning too???? Can't think what he must have eaten...but hey!


----------



## West

Jamm, what an awful day! I hope tomorrow is the complete opposite and you have a great B-day!

Coop is also bratty. Now his new "thing" is that if he's off leash and you tell him off or say "No", he runs away from you. Every time he's naughty at the park, I have to call him in my sweetest voice so that he doesn't dash off. So, he ends up thinking I'm congratulating him or something. But if I don't do that, I fear he may run away. 
Also, his obedience is doubtful at best, his zoomies are crazy and he jumps on people all the time! 
Where's my well-behaved pup?
However, there've been some positive things in this stage too. He's extra cuddly and loves to be petted by everybody, so all my neighbours and the people at the dog park absolutely love him. Quite a lot of other dog owners I usually meet at the park have told me that he is their favourite of all the dogs at the park (in some cases, including theirs). I'm teaching him the "hug" command and he loves it.
So, I seem to have a rebellious cuddlebug  Well, tenagehood can't last forever, right?


----------



## Jamm

Well my Joebro was up at 6 on my birthday!... so i told him to be quite and go back to sleep cuz its mom birthday and its too early! THANKFULLY he went back to sleep for an hour  So i woke up to wiggly butt and lots of kisses from him when my mom got him. He was such a doll! haha


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Yay! Happy Birthday Jammmmmmmm!  Alfie got me up at 3am for a potty trip and then woke up proper at 7am! :doh:

A question for y'all

Alfie is starting to show less interest in his kibble! He doesn't finish all his food all the time anymore and is less excited at meal times. Anyone experienced this? Is he getting fed up of the food? I was planning to change his food anyway but I'm concerned????


----------



## Maya's_Mom

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAMM!!!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!! Nice that Joey slept an extra hour for you!!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Alfie's Girl said:


> Yay! Happy Birthday Jammmmmmmm!  Alfie got me up at 3am for a potty trip and then woke up proper at 7am! :doh:
> 
> A question for y'all
> 
> Alfie is starting to show less interest in his kibble! He doesn't finish all his food all the time anymore and is less excited at meal times. Anyone experienced this? Is he getting fed up of the food? I was planning to change his food anyway but I'm concerned????


Maya is the same way... very fickle about her food. I put it in her dish and she eats it when she wants... she won't finish it all in one sitting (usually) but leave some for later! Is he still eating his normal amount? They might just be past a bit growth spurt and not need quite as much? Not sure? I was a bit worried at first, but Maya acts normal and is still normal weight.... she just doesn't gobble anymore!!


----------



## Jamm

Joey is deffinatly NOT the same way. He'll finish his then attempts to eat Jesses  Hes a piggy!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> Maya is the same way... very fickle about her food. I put it in her dish and she eats it when she wants... she won't finish it all in one sitting (usually) but leave some for later! Is he still eating his normal amount? They might just be past a bit growth spurt and not need quite as much? Not sure? I was a bit worried at first, but Maya acts normal and is still normal weight.... she just doesn't gobble anymore!!


Maya sounds like Alfie! He is still a scavenger at other times - he's just not so interested in his kibble???


----------



## jweisman54

happy birthday jamm


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Alfie's Girl said:


> Maya sounds like Alfie! He is still a scavenger at other times - he's just not so interested in his kibble???


Oh yeah, Maya will find anything and put it in her mouth!!! But her food? Nah.... she takes her time with that!! I had to start free-feeding because she just wouldn't eat when I wanted her to!! The other night she ate maybe 5 kibbles of dinner and that was it!


----------



## iansgran

Happy Bday Jamm. And, Joyce, how are you doing? I see you posted so that is a good sign.
Jaro still gobbles everything down but a tiny bit slower than he used to. He is really bad a chewing sticks and logs outside. We have a big wood pile in the backyard for the fireplace and he runs to it, picks up a log and chews every chance he gets. The wood has been out there several years so it is dry and rather light weight but I really have to work to get it away from him.
Yesteday afternoon I took him outside to potty. I thought I had hooked the leaves the his buckle collar but really only got it on the rabies tag ring instead of the collar's ring, and he started to really pull and it broke away. Then he was loose in the front yard. Ich. Luckily he went into the neighbor's backyard and I could corral him. But I was pretty worried for a bit. Be careful where you hook the leash.


----------



## West

Cooper gobbles up whatever you put in his plate...

In fact, there's a stray that's been abandoned at the park we go to, and some dog owners including me bring the little guy some food. Cooper gets along just fine with the stray as they're the same age. So when we arrive, the stray wants to play with Cooper and Cooper tries to eat the food I take for the poor guy. :S


----------



## Alfie's Girl

We just got back from a NIGHTMARE bronze obedience class - our first one! I'll explain more tomorrow - just lets say for now that Alfie was VERY NAUGHTY and showed his momma up BIG TIME!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Oh no, I wonder what sweet Alfie could possibly have done. Teehee! Cosmo was terrible on our walk today too. He seems to be regaining quite the independent spirit! Oh adolescence - I can't wait till it's over.


----------



## newgolden

Sawyer rarely finishes his food at one "sitting" anymore either. He's always fed out of his Kong Wobbler but there's usually still some left in it when he looks like he's finished. But, believe me, if I happen to be making somehting for one of us to eat he's all over me - lol.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Not finish food? Unheard of here!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

'Sweet Alfie' ...uh oh I think I've accidently been misleading you...he's no 'sweetie' hehe he's a MONKEY! I'll explain tomorrow - it's bed time here now..and I need it after this evenings fiasco!


----------



## GoldenJona

I'm disappointed, literally 1 day and a half ago Jonas poop was as hard and firm as can be and now it's really really soft, like half melted chocolate ice cream. We are 1 week away from a full transition. I have been transitioning into this food slowly for the past 3 months, and right when we're about to finish he gets diarrhea/soft poop! Hopefully it goes back to normal, I have been given metro to firm it up....


----------



## newgolden

How nosy is everyone's pup?? Sawyer is just about the nosiest thing I've ever seen!! I remember when my kids were babies I'd be so quiet tiptoeing around the house once i finally got them to sleep....now i feel the same with Sawyer, once he is settled (either sleeping or just chilling somewhere). As soon as there's one bing or bang in the house I hear the jingle of his tags and he comes sniffing and wiggling around to see what's going on. It drives me nuts but it's still cute Usually he finds it's nothing exciting and if it doesn't involve food or a new person he's back to being lazy.


----------



## iansgran

Jaro can hear anything, anywhere. In the morning my daughter gets up just before 6 an he can hear her no matter where we are in our house. I think he is fast asleep and I can leave the room to do the dishes or go to the bathroom and he is right beside me. 
Sorry, Edwin, Jona seemed to be doing so well. Hope things settle in again soon.


----------



## KaMu

newgolden said:


> How nosy is everyone's pup?? Sawyer is just about the nosiest thing I've ever seen!! I remember when my kids were babies I'd be so quiet tiptoeing around the house once i finally got them to sleep....now i feel the same with Sawyer, once he is settled (either sleeping or just chilling somewhere). As soon as there's one bing or bang in the house I hear the jingle of his tags and he comes sniffing and wiggling around to see what's going on. It drives me nuts but it's still cute Usually he finds it's nothing exciting and if it doesn't involve food or a new person he's back to being lazy.


And... and... and... do you get the ...<sigh> from your Golden if you seem to have to get up frequently for various things?! Roxy does this at night around nine when I get up and down..........she sighs and flops back down with a look as if to say...."cant you just sit for awhile!? Geesh a girl cant get any rest around here."


----------



## KaMu

Joyce we are thinking about you!!


----------



## iansgran

Jackie posted a new thread about the parasites Cosmo has. Two which begin with C. Sorry I can't remember their names but you might want to check out the tread. Poor Cosmo, but at least the vet seems to know what is causing his diarrhea and that is a place to start.


----------



## crh131

What all do you guys do for exercise? I give V 3, 15 min walks a day,..and was trying to take him to the dog park at least once a day for 45 mins- 1 hr.
He is so much better behaved when we get the off leash in.
Unfortunately the free dog park around here can be stressful for so many reasons.
I take him hiking and he likes that.. A LOT. But I can't do that everyday.
I also try to play fetch with him inside (we dont have a fence yet.)

So what all do you do to keep your dog active and socialized (with other dogs.)


----------



## Maya's_Mom

KaMu said:


> And... and... and... do you get the ...<sigh> from your Golden if you seem to have to get up frequently for various things?! Roxy does this at night around nine when I get up and down..........she sighs and flops back down with a look as if to say...."cant you just sit for awhile!? Geesh a girl cant get any rest around here."


Yes yes yes to all of of the above!!! Maya is the nosiest ever, and gives a big **sigh** when she realizes it doesn't interest her.... I just laugh and tell her "well, it was YOUR choice to get up Nosey Rosey!!!"


----------



## Alfie's Girl

GoldenJona said:


> I'm disappointed, literally 1 day and a half ago Jonas poop was as hard and firm as can be and now it's really really soft, like half melted chocolate ice cream. We are 1 week away from a full transition. I have been transitioning into this food slowly for the past 3 months, and right when we're about to finish he gets diarrhea/soft poop! Hopefully it goes back to normal, I have been given metro to firm it up....


Aww no! I'm sure Jona will get there. You've transitioned really slowly and given him plenty of time to get used to the new food. I'll be transitioning Alfie soon...



newgolden said:


> How nosy is everyone's pup?? Sawyer is just about the nosiest thing I've ever seen!! I remember when my kids were babies I'd be so quiet tiptoeing around the house once i finally got them to sleep....now i feel the same with Sawyer, once he is settled (either sleeping or just chilling somewhere). As soon as there's one bing or bang in the house I hear the jingle of his tags and he comes sniffing and wiggling around to see what's going on. It drives me nuts but it's still cute Usually he finds it's nothing exciting and if it doesn't involve food or a new person he's back to being lazy.


Yup! Alfie is very nosey!  Folding laundry is the worst as he wants to play with it lol!



crh131 said:


> What all do you guys do for exercise? I give V 3, 15 min walks a day,..and was trying to take him to the dog park at least once a day for 45 mins- 1 hr.
> He is so much better behaved when we get the off leash in.
> Unfortunately the free dog park around here can be stressful for so many reasons.
> I take him hiking and he likes that.. A LOT. But I can't do that everyday.
> I also try to play fetch with him inside (we dont have a fence yet.)
> 
> So what all do you do to keep your dog active and socialized (with other dogs.)


Alfie is still is obedience class (and will be for a long time yet!) so he gets plenty of socialisation there. Often we will meet other dogs on our walks too! Alfie gets one walk around midday up in the woods off leash!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Okay...so here is what happened at class last night...

We went in the hall as usual (Alfie pulling me along so much my hands hurt holding his leash!) our trainers are clearing up what must have been a little 'accident' from one of the pups in puppy class earlier. We go further into the hall and I take a seat while we wait for class to start. I'm sitting next to a regular - a couple with a gorgeous German Shephard pup! The Shephard is sitting nicely - Alfie is pulling so hard like a spaz trying to play with the shephard and I can barely get him into a sit! (this is still all normal by the way!) 

So then class starts and I find out it's not our puppy class trainer that is taking the class - it's his partner Sally. I know Sally well though as she was always in the hall during puppy class. HOWEVER I didn't know how scary she is! :--appalled: Immedialtly she comes over and pounced on me and says 'charlotte you need to do blah balah blah with Alfie to stop him doing xyz'!!!! I was thinking yikes they are not gonna be as lenient with us in bronze class as they were in puppy class! From now on Sally will be known as 'Sargent Sally' - y' dont mess with sally! :--policeman:

We get into class and Alfie is being such a pain and wont listen, wont do any sits or downs - let alone stay in them for more than a couple of seconds! So I spend the first 20 mins or so trying to listen to Sarg Sally with one ear and trying to control my crazy dog who wont sit still or listen to me! THEN it's time for recall.........:uhoh:

I think - okay Alfie's good at recall! She says we can use a toy if we want instead of food! (never did this in puppy class!) So I got Alfies swan toy that he LOVES and threw it across the hall for him to fetch and *hopefully* bring back! This is when it all started..... 

He ran after swanny but decided another pups toy looked better so he fetched that one and instead of coming back to me - he decided to run around the hall with it in his mouth. The class stopped for about 3 minutes while me and Steve ran around the hall trying to catch him! Alfie was trying to play with us - coming close and when we made a move he ran off! EVENTUALLY steve grabbed him and held him why I tried to put his leash back on him! Then he wouldn't let go of the toy...so Steve once again had to grab him and hold him while I prized open the jaws of doom to recover this other pups toy! While I did - Alfie did an awful growl - the kind I've only heard twice from him in the past. Steve was then telling me that I must not let him get away with that and that he's testing me and I musn't give him the upper hand. Which is all true! 

So then class restarted and Alfie was a total spaz and wouldn't do anything I said for the rest of that class and I felt very embarrased and made a swift exit at the end! 

The handed us our certificates for completeing puppy class and I was half worried they'd take mine away and say that Alfie needs to go back to puppy class again! Our trainer did sa they'd be distracted tosay becasue of the new dogs etc -but Alfie took distracted to a new level! Steve also sounded suprised and said 'he's more interested in that toy than food' and was warning me about toy posession etc????? Well I know Alfie is not toy posessive - he just loves to play! Not sure what I can do about that...but hey! 

So that was the nightmare that was our first ever bronze obedience class - only another 7 wks to go...and theres no way he'll pass first time so theres more like 15 weeks to go....... *sigh*


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Awwwww.... Sorry to hear Alfie was such a spaz!! Maybe you can just chalk it all up to the excitement of the new class, and Alfie wanting to "show off" and play with the other pups? I really don't know what else to say, since I haven't experienced any of this yet!! I am sure Alfie will do just fine in his class... it might just take some time (and patience!). Maya starts obedience next week, then I am sure I will be moaning about the same things!


----------



## crh131

V was typically either a spazz..or totally oblivious in class. He always acted like he never heard so much as a , "sit" before. He lunched and pulled toward every puppy. It was beyond stressful. I completed the 11 times pass,..but felt the whole thing was a failure with the exception of "free play" afterward. 
I know everyone here preaches how great classes are,..but we had a terrible experience. Despite the training facility I use being the supposed "best" in the area,..I have spoken to several people who feel the same as I.
So I guess I will try another place after the holidays.
Point being,..You aren't alone having a stressful class. I was too busy focusing on V during class,..that I never noticed so many other owners were equally as stressed and embarrassed (I have since met and talked with other owners at the dog parks about it.)


----------



## iansgran

Goldens are social and love new dogs and people, so no surprise he was more interested in everyone than doing what he was suppose to. Jaro has now been to two sessions of obedience and was pretty excited by all the new dogs and people, too. The trainer emailed me she wanted to move him up a level, though, so I guess he wasn't too bad. What I did the second time was take smelly cheese and keep him very focused with it--good Gruyere cheese which I love. Pricy but when cut in tiny bits not more than good dog treats by the piece. Use steak if you have to. Whatever is his highest value. I'd also suggest you wear him out a bit before he class, take a run, get the zoomies out if you can. A tired puppy is a good puppy. Just not so tired he just wants to sleeo. I don't much like Sarg Sally. She doesn't sound like a great trainer to me. Hope the other one comes back next week.


----------



## jackie_hubert

I can see Cosmo doing the same thing as Alfie. Not to worry. I've worked with puppies for years and I have never come across a pup as difficult as Cosmo in regards to being social, pulling on the leash, outrageous excitability, jumping up, etc. I think much of that is the breed. I always look at it as Goldens being the ultimate puppy in many ways; they exibit puppyness to the extreeme, even when they're adults, that's how they were selected for and that's what makes them so charming but that's also what makes them so distracted and social.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> Awwwww.... Sorry to hear Alfie was such a spaz!! Maybe you can just chalk it all up to the excitement of the new class, and Alfie wanting to "show off" and play with the other pups? I really don't know what else to say, since I haven't experienced any of this yet!! I am sure Alfie will do just fine in his class... it might just take some time (and patience!). Maya starts obedience next week, then I am sure I will be moaning about the same things!


Yes I think it was party excitement of the new class! I can see a pattern emerging where Alfie is a spaz for the first few weeks then calms down...eventually anyway! :crossfing Do let us know how Maya gets on!



crh131 said:


> V was typically either a spazz..or totally oblivious in class. He always acted like he never heard so much as a , "sit" before. He lunched and pulled toward every puppy. It was beyond stressful. I completed the 11 times pass,..but felt the whole thing was a failure with the exception of "free play" afterward.
> I know everyone here preaches how great classes are,..but we had a terrible experience. Despite the training facility I use being the supposed "best" in the area,..I have spoken to several people who feel the same as I.
> So I guess I will try another place after the holidays.
> Point being,..You aren't alone having a stressful class. I was too busy focusing on V during class,..that I never noticed so many other owners were equally as stressed and embarrassed (I have since met and talked with other owners at the dog parks about it.)


Hehe I'm glad I'm not alone! I would certainly describe it as beyond stressfull sometimes! 



Ian'sgran said:


> Goldens are social and love new dogs and people, so no surprise he was more interested in everyone than doing what he was suppose to. Jaro has now been to two sessions of obedience and was pretty excited by all the new dogs and people, too. The trainer emailed me she wanted to move him up a level, though, so I guess he wasn't too bad. What I did the second time was take smelly cheese and keep him very focused with it--good Gruyere cheese which I love. Pricy but when cut in tiny bits not more than good dog treats by the piece. Use steak if you have to. Whatever is his highest value. I'd also suggest you wear him out a bit before he class, take a run, get the zoomies out if you can. A tired puppy is a good puppy. Just not so tired he just wants to sleeo. I don't much like Sarg Sally. She doesn't sound like a great trainer to me. Hope the other one comes back next week.


Very true Sherie - could they BE more social!  I take Liver cake along with me which helps a lot! mmmm gruyere cheese - I love gruyere, I made some gruyere cheese and bacon tarts the other day - delishous! I usually make sure he has a walk too and it does help a lot! 



jackie_hubert said:


> I can see Cosmo doing the same thing as Alfie. Not to worry. I've worked with puppies for years and I have never come across a pup as difficult as Cosmo in regards to being social, pulling on the leash, outrageous excitability, jumping up, etc. I think much of that is the breed. I always look at it as Goldens being the ultimate puppy in many ways; they exibit puppyness to the extreeme, even when they're adults, that's how they were selected for and that's what makes them so charming but that's also what makes them so distracted and social.


Hehe everyone who sees him says he has a lot of energy and 'he's very bouncy' lol! But you're right - they are so charming! I wouldn't be without him and dont regret getting a Golden at all! I love their love of life! 

Tomorrow we are off to visit with our breeder and she is going to stand/stack Alfie and see how he looks! I'm gonna take the calendar with me to show her!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Just a couple of photos since I don't think I've posted any in a while. I'm including the second picture because it perfectly shows how I find the zoo camped out near the kitchen every morning - "food please?" 

BTW, Cosmo had an infection and is on antibiotics. Looks like he actually had it since September when he was diagnosed with an unknown bacteria by our previous vet. He put him on metron, hoping that as a broad-spectrum antibiotic it would fix the problem. We thought it had but continued to have soft poop so maybe we hadn't solved it. Chicken allergy or changing foods probably brought back the diarrhea. 

I think he's already shed the bacteria by being on rice and pumpkin for some time because he's totally fine now but of course we'll go ahead with the 2 week specifc treatment that our new vet has prescribed. Then it'll be some experimenting with good food choices - vet thinks allergies are involved in compromising his immune system. I've bought a sample pack of the Acana Lamb and Apple hypoallergenic food. I'm also considering Natural Balance Venison or Buffalo, and Instincts Rabbit formula. I am a little hesitant to try the Natural Balance because of the whole "hair issue", hehe, and because with those particular varieties we'd have to feed a lot of to bulk him up ($$$) - the food is mostly just potatoes, meat meal, and supplements, but if that's what work then that's what works.


----------



## Jamm

Awww look at cosmos hear fluffies!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Wow Cosmo is soo handsome and soo big! He looks really healthy and happy Jackie!


----------



## jweisman54

KaMu said:


> Joyce we are thinking about you!!


thanks kathleen, surgery went well now have a tendon where my bone was in my hand. was rushed to dr today hand got all swollen and purple and numb, had a new half cast put on, have to keep elevated all the time, hopefully a full cast will be put on next tuesday for 5 more weeks. missing izzy but could never take her out like this while taking pain killers, will have to hire a dog walker for next week while hubby is at work. can only type with left hand, one finger which stinks.

if anyone out there on the forum knows anyone who lives in the stoughton, ma area who walks dogs, please let me know.


----------



## iansgran

Sorry, Joyce, about the complications. Seems to never rains when it can pour. I certainly feel for you having arthritis myself. 
Jackie, the photo of Cosmo between the trees looks so much like my Subiaco. And he is looking so grown up.
I talked to my breeder and she said her line tends to mature late, and that she thought Jaro would not be more than 65- 70 lbs if that--unless we let him get fat. But when I see him next to other Goldens just a bit older, he doesn't really look that much smaller. And I think my husband is hopeless in sharing his nightly snacks. Guess I just have to watch his kibble intake to compensate. At least he only gives him good snacks. And he is making him do something for them--like do a down stay.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Cosmo looks so grown and handsome!!! What kind of lead do you use with him? (and does it work to stop the pulling?)

I tried to take some pics of Maya with her Santa hat on last night... she only succeeded in looking.... well.... sad. Lol.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Hope the pain isn't bad Joyce and I hope you find exercise for Izzy that will make you both happy. 

We use an easy-walk with Cosmo, doesn't do much to stop him from pulling anymore, but we've gotten a lot tougher on him lately and don't give him more than half a foot of leash these days. Seems to work. I also spend a few days turning around every time he started to pull even a little, and we do a lot of weaving in and out of trees, poles, etc. so that he's forced to go where I go, at the speed I go. Lot of praise when he does. When he wants to get to another dog all bets are off, I just have to keep him on a super short leash so that he doesn't pull me off my feet. 

We're having a bake sale tomorrow at the shelter. I was going to make cookies. My birthday is next week but my husband is terrible at not giving them to me early - I unwrapped a dog treat recipe book and bone shaped cookie cutters today. So I'm actually going to make dog cookies for the bake sale called "cosmo's peanut butter crunchies: taste-tested by cosmo, the golden retriever". I hope people buy them and I hope they don't make their dogs sick o: You can also see Cosmo's red nose here. I think Rudolph may have competition this Christmas!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> thanks kathleen, surgery went well now have a tendon where my bone was in my hand. was rushed to dr today hand got all swollen and purple and numb, had a new half cast put on, have to keep elevated all the time, hopefully a full cast will be put on next tuesday for 5 more weeks. missing izzy but could never take her out like this while taking pain killers, will have to hire a dog walker for next week while hubby is at work. can only type with left hand, one finger which stinks.
> 
> if anyone out there on the forum knows anyone who lives in the stoughton, ma area who walks dogs, please let me know.


Ouch! Hope your recovery is fast Joyce! 



jackie_hubert said:


> Hope the pain isn't bad Joyce and I hope you find exercise for Izzy that will make you both happy.
> 
> We use an easy-walk with Cosmo, doesn't do much to stop him from pulling anymore, but we've gotten a lot tougher on him lately and don't give him more than half a foot of leash these days. Seems to work. I also spend a few days turning around every time he started to pull even a little, and we do a lot of weaving in and out of trees, poles, etc. so that he's forced to go where I go, at the speed I go. Lot of praise when he does. When he wants to get to another dog all bets are off, I just have to keep him on a super short leash so that he doesn't pull me off my feet.
> 
> We're having a bake sale tomorrow at the shelter. I was going to make cookies. My birthday is next week but my husband is terrible at not giving them to me early - I unwrapped a dog treat recipe book and bone shaped cookie cutters today. So I'm actually going to make dog cookies for the bake sale called "cosmo's peanut butter crunchies: taste-tested by cosmo, the golden retriever". I hope people buy them and I hope they don't make their dogs sick o: You can also see Cosmo's red nose here. I think Rudolph may have competition this Christmas!


Lovely pics Jackie!  I think you may have to post up some of your new recipes for us all to try.............


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Oh I forgot...of to see our breeder today! I'll be taking my camera so there will be some pics tonight hopefully!


----------



## Jamm

Well in a couple of hours i will be making the 4hour drive to Toronto again to celebrate my birthday with my friends. Meaning... My very first weekend/night/more then 8 hours away from Joey! I already know im gunna miss him so much, but i know im also going to be having a super super fun time so. Either way, my babbyyyy<33 and Ohh Charlotte! Can't wait to see pics! (post them on facebook too incase when i get back there are like 10 more pages in this thread! lolol!


----------



## jweisman54

have fun in toronto

i get my baby back on sunday but havent figured out how to get her outside. has anyone or does anyone use a dog run? i figure at least if i put one of those up in my backyard then she will be able to go out.


----------



## iansgran

Too cute picture of Cosmo and the cookies. Subiaco used to do that, balance the treats on his nose and then toss them in the air and catch in his mouth. Haven't tried it with Jaro yet, but he will leave a treat on his food or my knee until I give the OK. I have a 3 dog bakery cookbook from years ago but I really never liked the recipes in it. What is the name of your cookbook?


----------



## jweisman54

jackie_hubert said:


> Hope the pain isn't bad Joyce and I hope you find exercise for Izzy that will make you both happy.
> 
> We use an easy-walk with Cosmo, doesn't do much to stop him from pulling anymore, but we've gotten a lot tougher on him lately and don't give him more than half a foot of leash these days. Seems to work. I also spend a few days turning around every time he started to pull even a little, and we do a lot of weaving in and out of trees, poles, etc. so that he's forced to go where I go, at the speed I go. Lot of praise when he does. When he wants to get to another dog all bets are off, I just have to keep him on a super short leash so that he doesn't pull me off my feet.
> 
> We're having a bake sale tomorrow at the shelter. I was going to make cookies. My birthday is next week but my husband is terrible at not giving them to me early - I unwrapped a dog treat recipe book and bone shaped cookie cutters today. So I'm actually going to make dog cookies for the bake sale called "cosmo's peanut butter crunchies: taste-tested by cosmo, the golden retriever". I hope people buy them and I hope they don't make their dogs sick o: You can also see Cosmo's red nose here. I think Rudolph may have competition this Christmas!


nice pics of cosmo. so far on the easy walk izzy is l doing ok. i am afraid that a week away with my daughter, she will need retraining, blah


----------



## jackie_hubert

I got the MacPherson's K-9 Cookbook. The recipe for Cosmo's Peanut Butter Crunchies is:

1.5 cups Whole Wheat Flour
.5 cups All Purpose Flour
1 tbls Baking Powder
1 cup PB
3/4 cup Milk

Definitely not healthy but who says that cookies should be healthy!

BTW, how tall are all the pups? Yesterday Cosmo took my hot tea right off the living room table! He's 25 inches now! He's also gained some weight back. He was 54lbs yesterday.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

so...we just got back form our breeders!  News is okay - I will show Alfie at open shows but not champ shows as his upper arm angulation is not perfect! So I wont stud him either! I'm keeping him intact though! I've got some movies but they take forever to upload to youtube so will have to wait till tomorrow to post them up! I'll explain more about our lovely day as well - I'm tired out lol! 

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## iansgran

Thanks for the recipe Jackie. After our Thanksgiving I will try some. Poor Jaro will just have to be thankful for Turkey guts this year.
Jaro now weighs 50 lb, and is about 22 in. About is the best I can do with a wiggle worm. Seems he is now catching up with the rest.


----------



## jweisman54

so my daughter's travelling vet came to see her chocolte lab today and saw izzy and thought she was abs iolutely gorgeous and asked my daughter, so she is about 3 right? my daughter said no, 7 months, so the vet says omg look at the size of those paws, she's going to be huge...now should i worry that i am going to have a ginourmous golden? she weighs about 55 lbs


----------



## iansgran

I think the best guidelines are still the size of the parents. Just a month ago all the pups were 10 lbs heavier than Jaro, and now he is catching up. So I think it is just some get more of their growth early and some later. The slow growth program that Jaro's breeder had her puppies on tried to get them to grow slower at the beginning but said they would eventually catch up. Izzy may be bigger than the standard for females but she also might not. You know how female humans stop growing at an earlier age than males, might be same for dogs. So how big was her mother? and father?


----------



## SmileyRiley

We are celebrating Riley's 7 month birthday tomorrow. At the vet today she weighed 42.8 lbs and she is about 21 inches tall. She is a little peanut but we love her























[/IMG]


----------



## jweisman54

izzy's parents are 65 and 90 lbs


----------



## jweisman54

so iheard from my daughter that izzy is now totally on totw...the conversion was a success...no loose poops! i will have her home tomorrow. we will see how she does with me alone with her on monday with one arm in a cast. we bought a dog trolley for the backyard we will see how that works out.


----------



## jweisman54

Happy 7th month maya, love izzy


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Thank you!!! Happy 7 month to my Maya (who is acting all psycho-puppy on us today!!) Can't believe she is 7 months.... 

Maya's mom wasn't that big (in fact, maya is about as tall now as her mom), but her mom's paws were HUGE!!! So maybe Izzy won't be that big  I need to weigh Maya, maybe I will try and do that this weekend...

Hope you are doing well after your surgery Joyce!! I think the pup will sense that there is something wrong and be more gentle... hopefully 

Off to my sister's now... maya has a play date with her cousin Hudson to burn off some energy!!!


----------



## iansgran

Happy Bday, Maya.
Joyce, Izzy probably won't be petite with her dad that big, but I doubt will be huge. But my Subiaco was her dad's size most of his adult life (we feed him weight control food) and he was a super great dog.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

SmileyRiley said:


> We are celebrating Riley's 7 month birthday tomorrow. At the vet today she weighed 42.8 lbs and she is about 21 inches tall. She is a little peanut but we love her


Riley is looking so beautiful!  Happy 7 Month Birthday!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Here are some movies - 2 from yesterday at our breeders and 1 from this afternoon!

[YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]


----------



## jackie_hubert

Here is Cosmo and his new foster buddy Frankie J, a 5 month old Belgian Malinois.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

[YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]

Another one from today! Don't worry I only use the water pistol on him when he's trying to dig up flower beds!!!!!


----------



## iansgran

Good to know Jaro isn't the only one who eats dirt and sticks. Very funny.


----------



## jweisman54

Charlotte, he is just so cute!


----------



## jweisman54

wow, no new posts on our thread


----------



## kkudi

apologies everyone. uni is killing me....eric is doing wonderfully.....had a case of bad poop yesterday but it's all clear today....i dont know what caused it.....


----------



## KaMu

Alfie's Girl said:


> Okay...so here is what happened at class last night...
> 
> We went in the hall as usual (Alfie pulling me along so much my hands hurt holding his leash!) our trainers are clearing up what must have been a little 'accident' from one of the pups in puppy class earlier. We go further into the hall and I take a seat while we wait for class to start. I'm sitting next to a regular - a couple with a gorgeous German Shephard pup! The Shephard is sitting nicely - Alfie is pulling so hard like a spaz trying to play with the shephard and I can barely get him into a sit! (this is still all normal by the way!)
> 
> So then class starts and I find out it's not our puppy class trainer that is taking the class - it's his partner Sally. I know Sally well though as she was always in the hall during puppy class. HOWEVER I didn't know how scary she is! :--appalled: Immedialtly she comes over and pounced on me and says 'charlotte you need to do blah balah blah with Alfie to stop him doing xyz'!!!! I was thinking yikes they are not gonna be as lenient with us in bronze class as they were in puppy class! From now on Sally will be known as 'Sargent Sally' - y' dont mess with sally! :--policeman:
> 
> We get into class and Alfie is being such a pain and wont listen, wont do any sits or downs - let alone stay in them for more than a couple of seconds! So I spend the first 20 mins or so trying to listen to Sarg Sally with one ear and trying to control my crazy dog who wont sit still or listen to me! THEN it's time for recall.........:uhoh:
> 
> I think - okay Alfie's good at recall! She says we can use a toy if we want instead of food! (never did this in puppy class!) So I got Alfies swan toy that he LOVES and threw it across the hall for him to fetch and *hopefully* bring back! This is when it all started.....
> 
> He ran after swanny but decided another pups toy looked better so he fetched that one and instead of coming back to me - he decided to run around the hall with it in his mouth. The class stopped for about 3 minutes while me and Steve ran around the hall trying to catch him! Alfie was trying to play with us - coming close and when we made a move he ran off! EVENTUALLY steve grabbed him and held him why I tried to put his leash back on him! Then he wouldn't let go of the toy...so Steve once again had to grab him and hold him while I prized open the jaws of doom to recover this other pups toy! While I did - Alfie did an awful growl - the kind I've only heard twice from him in the past. Steve was then telling me that I must not let him get away with that and that he's testing me and I musn't give him the upper hand. Which is all true!
> 
> So then class restarted and Alfie was a total spaz and wouldn't do anything I said for the rest of that class and I felt very embarrased and made a swift exit at the end!
> 
> The handed us our certificates for completeing puppy class and I was half worried they'd take mine away and say that Alfie needs to go back to puppy class again! Our trainer did sa they'd be distracted tosay becasue of the new dogs etc -but Alfie took distracted to a new level! Steve also sounded suprised and said 'he's more interested in that toy than food' and was warning me about toy posession etc????? Well I know Alfie is not toy posessive - he just loves to play! Not sure what I can do about that...but hey!
> 
> So that was the nightmare that was our first ever bronze obedience class - only another 7 wks to go...and theres no way he'll pass first time so theres more like 15 weeks to go....... *sigh*


Well Charlotte not to worry, both you and your boy arnt alone  We are at the end of our class and will be taking the CGC test in 2 weeks . Roxy was awful as were all the other pups in our final class! We might pass all except for the greetings. If she passes it will be nothing short of a miracle, she can do it if she feels so inclined. Ill keep practicing with her anyway. Honestly I dont care about CGC because I have no doubt at all that she will eventually pass.



jackie_hubert said:


> Just a couple of photos since I don't think I've posted any in a while. I'm including the second picture because it perfectly shows how I find the zoo camped out near the kitchen every morning - "food please?"
> 
> BTW, Cosmo had an infection and is on antibiotics. Looks like he actually had it since September when he was diagnosed with an unknown bacteria by our previous vet. He put him on metron, hoping that as a broad-spectrum antibiotic it would fix the problem. We thought it had but continued to have soft poop so maybe we hadn't solved it. Chicken allergy or changing foods probably brought back the diarrhea.
> 
> I think he's already shed the bacteria by being on rice and pumpkin for some time because he's totally fine now but of course we'll go ahead with the 2 week specifc treatment that our new vet has prescribed. Then it'll be some experimenting with good food choices - vet thinks allergies are involved in compromising his immune system. I've bought a sample pack of the Acana Lamb and Apple hypoallergenic food. I'm also considering Natural Balance Venison or Buffalo, and Instincts Rabbit formula. I am a little hesitant to try the Natural Balance because of the whole "hair issue", hehe, and because with those particular varieties we'd have to feed a lot of to bulk him up ($$$) - the food is mostly just potatoes, meat meal, and supplements, but if that's what work then that's what works.



Jackie Ive always liked the instinct foods but whatever works for Cosmo! Love the cookie cutter and what a good hubby to get you things you'd actually use and that you LIKE!!!!! Hows he feeling? Cosmo that is 




jweisman54 said:


> thanks kathleen, surgery went well now have a tendon where my bone was in my hand. was rushed to dr today hand got all swollen and purple and numb, had a new half cast put on, have to keep elevated all the time, hopefully a full cast will be put on next tuesday for 5 more weeks. missing izzy but could never take her out like this while taking pain killers, will have to hire a dog walker for next week while hubby is at work. can only type with left hand, one finger which stinks.
> 
> if anyone out there on the forum knows anyone who lives in the stoughton, ma area who walks dogs, please let me know.



Joyce... so glad your on the mend after all this 
I haven't been on lately because of our State Inspection Survey going on at work. It is a rather tense time and just preoccupies my brain! BUT.... we passed with no deficiencies
Ahhhh I see Izzy comes home today....Ill be anxious to hear how that goes.




Ian'sgran said:


> Sorry, Joyce, about the complications. Seems to never rains when it can pour. I certainly feel for you having arthritis myself.
> Jackie, the photo of Cosmo between the trees looks so much like my Subiaco. And he is looking so grown up.
> I talked to my breeder and she said her line tends to mature late, and that she thought Jaro would not be more than 65- 70 lbs if that--unless we let him get fat. But when I see him next to other Goldens just a bit older, he doesn't really look that much smaller. And I think my husband is hopeless in sharing his nightly snacks. Guess I just have to watch his kibble intake to compensate. At least he only gives him good snacks. And he is making him do something for them--like do a down stay.


IansGran I have noticed Roxy appear thinner these days. Sometimes when she is in the yard and running I see her ribs but than when I feel her she doeskin feel too thin at all. They certainly do change on a weekly basis. Shes seems to have grown more early which isn't preferred I know, but I really didn't feed her more, she still gets the same amount of kibble :/ It must just be the way certain lines develop
....


Maya's_Mom said:


> Cosmo looks so grown and handsome!!! What kind of lead do you use with him? (and does it work to stop the pulling?)
> 
> I tried to take some pics of Maya with her Santa hat on last night... she only succeeded in looking.... well.... sad. Lol.


Mya is sooooo cute!!!!



jackie_hubert said:


> Hope the pain isn't bad Joyce and I hope you find exercise for Izzy that will make you both happy.
> 
> We use an easy-walk with Cosmo, doesn't do much to stop him from pulling anymore, but we've gotten a lot tougher on him lately and don't give him more than half a foot of leash these days. Seems to work. I also spend a few days turning around every time he started to pull even a little, and we do a lot of weaving in and out of trees, poles, etc. so that he's forced to go where I go, at the speed I go. Lot of praise when he does. When he wants to get to another dog all bets are off, I just have to keep him on a super short leash so that he doesn't pull me off my feet.
> 
> We're having a bake sale tomorrow at the shelter. I was going to make cookies. My birthday is next week but my husband is terrible at not giving them to me early - I unwrapped a dog treat recipe book and bone shaped cookie cutters today. So I'm actually going to make dog cookies for the bake sale called "cosmo's peanut butter crunchies: taste-tested by cosmo, the golden retriever". I hope people buy them and I hope they don't make their dogs sick o: You can also see Cosmo's red nose here. I think Rudolph may have competition this Christmas!



Sweet Cosmo! How did the cookie sale go at the shelter?




jackie_hubert said:


> I got the MacPherson's K-9 Cookbook. The recipe for Cosmo's Peanut Butter Crunchies is:
> 
> 1.5 cups Whole Wheat Flour
> .5 cups All Purpose Flour
> 1 tbls Baking Powder
> 1 cup PB
> 3/4 cup Milk
> 
> Definitely not healthy but who says that cookies should be healthy!
> 
> BTW, how tall are all the pups? Yesterday Cosmo took my hot tea right off the living room table! He's 25 inches now! He's also gained some weight back. He was 54lbs yesterday.


hmmm let me go get Roxys height...yep..she is still 22 inches



Ian'sgran said:


> I think the best guidelines are still the size of the parents. Just a month ago all the pups were 10 lbs heavier than Jaro, and now he is catching up. So I think it is just some get more of their growth early and some later. The slow growth program that Jaro's breeder had her puppies on tried to get them to grow slower at the beginning but said they would eventually catch up. Izzy may be bigger than the standard for females but she also might not. You know how female humans stop growing at an earlier age than males, might be same for dogs. So how big was her mother? and father?


I just don't have the energy to try and weigh Miss Roxy 



SmileyRiley said:


> We are celebrating Riley's 7 month birthday tomorrow. At the vet today she weighed 42.8 lbs and she is about 21 inches tall. She is a little peanut but we love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Awwwweee she is just beautiful and I love her coloring  Love the last picture


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> apologies everyone. uni is killing me....eric is doing wonderfully.....had a case of bad poop yesterday but it's all clear today....i dont know what caused it.....


Aww Alfie occasionally has off days too with his poop lol!!!!! Are you doing anything special for Eric's 7 month Birthday tomorrow?

Happy 7 Month Birthday to Cooper!


----------



## kkudi

he will be getting lots of treats i suppose and a 2 hr long walk to the park!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo's got solid normal coloured poop! He's on rice, pumpkin and 1/2 cup of the Acana Lamb. So far so good but don't wanna jinx it...


----------



## kkudi

yea eric's poop today was normal, just yesterday it was out of the norm. thankfully it went away! next weekend we're going to the vet to buy deworming pipettes (advantix, weigh, brush and trim the nails!


----------



## West

Today is Coop's birthday! Can't believe he's 7 months already. He is such a big boy, but a baby at the same time. 
Unfortunately, he won't have much of a celebration today as I have to translate an 80-page document, but I hope tomorrow we can take him out to a big park or something. He'll have some cranberries, which he loves, and treats.
It's really hot here and it isn't even summer yet. We are being extra careful and always taking water in his walks. Yesterday I took him out in the early afternoon and after 5 minutes of playing, he hid under a bench to cool down. poor guy! Luckily he got some real play time in the evening, when it wasn't as warm. He played with two other Goldens, a Newfie (who is taller than him, though she's a month younger and a female!), a Belgian Shepherd and many others. He was one happy, tired, dirty pup when we got back, so I gave him a quick brush, an icecube and plenty of water and only the happiness remained 
The good thing about the park is that we get to make friends too. Next Saturday I've arranged to go to a jazz club with other dog owners I met there.


----------



## West

Charlotte, you remembered! Thank you!


----------



## Jamm

jackie_hubert said:


> Here is Cosmo and his new foster buddy Frankie J, a 5 month old Belgian Malinois.


Aw wow! Thats really amazing  How is he liking his new foster bro?


I just got back from my weekend away from Joey. I walked in the door and i herd the WOOFWOOFWOOF scary barking and i said HI JOEY<3 He had this look in his eye! so cute. I think hes grown in 3 days too! he looks different to me aswelll<333 Sorry im like gushing! haha He hasent left me alone since ive been home, bringing his new bone(which i ofcourse had to get him from toronto) to me, laying on me, following me! I missed him so much, but i did have a super awsome time doing my own thing! Back to motherhood now :banana:


----------



## KaMu

Welcome home Jamm!


Is anyone else experiencing their Golden shedding right now? More so than the usual?


----------



## kkudi

KaMu said:


> Welcome home Jamm!
> 
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing their Golden shedding right now? More so than the usual?


Yes yes yes!

I gave him a bath on Friday and you should have seen how many times I had to clear his hair out of the drain because water wouldn't go down!

He's been shedding a lot more because my clothes are a lot more hairy!


----------



## West

Cooper is shedding a lot too!


----------



## kkudi

ive noticed that Alfie for example is a lot bigger than Eric...I wonder what this means....


----------



## crh131

shedding a lot here too


----------



## kkudi

Happy birthday Cooper!!


----------



## iansgran

Shedding a lot is relative. Jaro is shedding a little, when I brush him there is fur in the brush, but I still remember the full grown Subiaco for whom I had to vacuum twice a day if I wanted to be able to see the color in the carpet.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Shedding a lot is relative. Jaro is shedding a little, when I brush him there is fur in the brush, but I still remember the full grown Subiaco for whom I had to vacuum twice a day if I wanted to be able to see the color in the carpet.



Hmm I vacuum daily anyway because of the cat Mr. Mittens. I think Ill give her a bath tomorrow and see if that helps. I'm behind on her every two week bath so hopefully that is it. This is new, its not excessive but there is hair wherever she has been...which is EVERYWHERE!! lol


----------



## Jamm

Lots of shedding over here aswell! Mr. Joebro has been a little shedding monster.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy is home !!!! Now the retraining begins. Still haven't figured out how to bring her outside yet. The dog trolley is great but she just wants to dig up the lawn. This one handed thing is getting old really fast!

Yes, she is shedding as well.


----------



## jackie_hubert

KaMu said:


> Hmm I vacuum daily anyway because of the cat Mr. Mittens. I think Ill give her a bath tomorrow and see if that helps. I'm behind on her every two week bath so hopefully that is it. This is new, its not excessive but there is hair wherever she has been...which is EVERYWHERE!! lol


Woah! For a moment I thought you meant you give you cat a bath every two weeks. Was gonna say that cat must hate you! lol. 

Shedding like crazy here since yesterday!


----------



## jackie_hubert

BTW, we have snow!!!! Somewhat unusual but cool. Took Cosmo out and he love it. My husband bombarded him with snowballs and Cosmo kept trying to figure out where the hell all the balls were going. He even tried to fetch one that silly boy. 

Frankie J, our foster boy, has some guarding issues that make him a dangerous dog (ie. he growls and lunges at the sight of a child) so he's going into rehab with a behaviourist. I wish him the best and hope that someone who knows the breed comes along for him.


----------



## GoldenJona

For those of you who have owned dogs before, at what age are they typically the most hyper? Just want to know what to expect


----------



## Jamm

jackie_hubert said:


> BTW, we have snow!!!! Somewhat unusual but cool. Took Cosmo out and he love it. My husband bombarded him with snowballs and Cosmo kept trying to figure out where the hell all the balls were going. He even tried to fetch one that silly boy.
> 
> Frankie J, our foster boy, has some guarding issues that make him a dangerous dog (ie. he growls and lunges at the sight of a child) so he's going into rehab with a behaviourist. I wish him the best and hope that someone who knows the breed comes along for him.


We still havent had any snow!! not that im complaining but im kinda anxious to have Joey enjoy his first snow! haha. And aww Frankie J, he sure looked like a cutie!!!

Joey was SO suprised to see me this morning, he was all excited all over again haha. He was super retardedly hyper, so im hoping that this is not the age it starts at! I've herd its around 8-9 months though, so were still goood hopefully!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> ive noticed that Alfie for example is a lot bigger than Eric...I wonder what this means....


probably means he's gonna be big lol! He is bigger (as in taller) than his mom, grandma and half sister now! He's not as fat yet though! Our breeder said he will probably be finished growing taller by the time he's 9 months then the next year he will fill out more! He's a big boy!!!! 

To me he still seems small though lol! When we first met with our breeder we went in and sat down then she let her 4 goldens in the room! I was slighly horrified at how huge, hairy and drooly they were. Now Alfie is actually bigger than them yet to me he just doesn't seem big lol!!! So when people come round to our house who haven't seen a golden before I can understand when they say how huge he is! 

Haven't noticed any shedding here??? I guess they're all getting their winter coats coming in now maybe???

Please tell me everyone is still having trouble with pulling on the lead...  Even when I brace my whole weight on the lead he can still almost pull me over if he decides to go...

Oh...and if you want your goldens tail to look really bushy - get a groomer or breeder to trim it for you. M breeder trimmed Alfies tail and it looks 100% more feathery than before - it's amazing!


----------



## Jamm

Joey was soo bad at pulling on thursday, i havent walked him since then (im not terrible, i was away! haha) so this morning when we go on our walk i'll have an answer for you!


----------



## jweisman54

pULLING IS AN UNDERSTATEMENT.....AND WITH ONE ARM, IT IS VER HARD TO JUST TAKE HER TO PEE...FORGET THE WALKS FOR A FEW WEEKS!

HAPPY 7 MONTHS ERIC!


----------



## iansgran

jackie_hubert said:


> Woah! For a moment I thought you meant you give you cat a bath every two weeks. Was gonna say that cat must hate you! lol.
> 
> Shedding like crazy here since yesterday!


I wondered the same, but Mr Mittens is probably a "he"


----------



## iansgran

From what I remember from Subiaco he was wildest from 7 or 8 months to a year. That I believe is also the time most dogs go to shelters for behavior issues. But they do outgrown the chewing and wild craziness. By 2 or 3 most are clam and happy guys and gals. I think Subiaco was around 8 months when I wondered what had I gotten into. Would I survive this? It is sort of the teenage thing we all did to our parents. 
About he pulling, yes yes yes whenever Jaro's leash is on his buckel collar. And I only do that outside in the fenced yard now, and only to go potty. Our trainer has said never use come until you are 95% sure he will, so that means on a lead of somekind. Now I swear by the Gentle Leader and Easy Walk. I can walk him fine with those and do everyday even though I am an old fat woman with bad knees.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Alfie's Girl said:


> probably means he's gonna be big lol! He is bigger (as in taller) than his mom, grandma and half sister now! He's not as fat yet though! Our breeder said he will probably be finished growing taller by the time he's 9 months then the next year he will fill out more! He's a big boy!!!!
> 
> To me he still seems small though lol! When we first met with our breeder we went in and sat down then she let her 4 goldens in the room! I was slighly horrified at how huge, hairy and drooly they were. Now Alfie is actually bigger than them yet to me he just doesn't seem big lol!!! So when people come round to our house who haven't seen a golden before I can understand when they say how huge he is!
> 
> Haven't noticed any shedding here??? I guess they're all getting their winter coats coming in now maybe???
> 
> Please tell me everyone is still having trouble with pulling on the lead...  Even when I brace my whole weight on the lead he can still almost pull me over if he decides to go...
> 
> Oh...and if you want your goldens tail to look really bushy - get a groomer or breeder to trim it for you. M breeder trimmed Alfies tail and it looks 100% more feathery than before - it's amazing!


How tall is Alfie now?


----------



## jackie_hubert

We have crazy pulling too, so we just keep him on a super short leash. It's the only way I don't fall over when he really pulls and so I can gain some sort of control. Hope this is as bad as it gets!


----------



## Jamm

Well Joey wasent too too bad on his walk surprisingly. He didn't pull just wanted to smell ABSOLUTELY everything. I think he has started to mildly mark too as he peed like 4 times on the walk. He was very steady beside me the whole way!


----------



## jweisman54

got izzy into the gentle leader with one hand!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> How tall is Alfie now?


ooh remind me tomorrow and I'll measure him! 



jackie_hubert said:


> We have crazy pulling too, so we just keep him on a super short leash. It's the only way I don't fall over when he really pulls and so I can gain some sort of control. Hope this is as bad as it gets!


I'm soooo glad I'm not the only one lol! 



Jamm said:


> Well Joey wasent too too bad on his walk surprisingly. He didn't pull just wanted to smell ABSOLUTELY everything. I think he has started to mildly mark too as he peed like 4 times on the walk. He was very steady beside me the whole way!


Alfie's always marking now lol! How is confirmation classes going?


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> I wondered the same, but Mr Mittens is probably a "he"



Id NEVER attempt a bath with Mittens! Im not crazy. Hes our Ragdoll kitty


----------



## KaMu

Alfie's Girl said:


> probably means he's gonna be big lol! He is bigger (as in taller) than his mom, grandma and half sister now! He's not as fat yet though! Our breeder said he will probably be finished growing taller by the time he's 9 months then the next year he will fill out more! He's a big boy!!!!
> 
> To me he still seems small though lol! When we first met with our breeder we went in and sat down then she let her 4 goldens in the room! I was slighly horrified at how huge, hairy and drooly they were. Now Alfie is actually bigger than them yet to me he just doesn't seem big lol!!! So when people come round to our house who haven't seen a golden before I can understand when they say how huge he is!
> 
> Haven't noticed any shedding here??? I guess they're all getting their winter coats coming in now maybe???
> 
> Please tell me everyone is still having trouble with pulling on the lead...  Even when I brace my whole weight on the lead he can still almost pull me over if he decides to go...
> 
> Oh...and if you want your goldens tail to look really bushy - get a groomer or breeder to trim it for you. M breeder trimmed Alfies tail and it looks 100% more feathery than before - it's amazing!



Yes we have pulling. At times I have to really focus on keeping my own balance...such as when....MEETING PEOPLE!

Charlotte Id let a breeder trim Roxy's tail but not just any groomer, her tail feathering is growing nicely, at least I thought it was... but I dont have anything to compare it to. Where did she cut exactly? Or did she just hold it down and trim? Did she take a lot off?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> Yes we have pulling. At times I have to really focus on keeping my own balance...such as when....MEETING PEOPLE!
> 
> Charlotte Id let a breeder trim Roxy's tail but not just any groomer, her tail feathering is growing nicely, at least I thought it was... but I dont have anything to compare it to. Where did she cut exactly? Or did she just hold it down and trim? Did she take a lot off?


She sort of cut the bit at the end off by feeling where the tip of his tail was and cutting just after it - apparently that's what makes their tails really bushy and if you leave the tip it will just get longer and longer. She also shaped the last 3 or 4 inches so when you hold his tail up as if you were showing him - it's in a nice fan shape!

Here's the best example of his 'new' tail! It's not got a kink in it really though lol...

You can see the tip has gone and there is a nice even line down first few inches! It really makes it look fuller. She didn't take that much off really, most of it was the tip!


----------



## KaMu

OK I see what she did in your picture. Here is Roxys tail. What your breeder groomed looks great Charlotte and easy enough to do... but....I'm too scared to try it myself:no:. 
If I get up the nerve Ill take Roxy and stop by a groomer and ask what they would suggest for grooming her tail ;0


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ooh Roxy's tail is gorgeous Kathleen!  You could always print out the pic of Alfie's new tail and take it to the groomers with you! The main thing it to trim the tip so the rest grows really bushy! I guess it's a bit like pruning a plant lol!

Anyone else got pics of their pups feathery tail?????


----------



## Jamm

Joey's tail is SUPER fluffy but im actually getting him groomed/trimmed in the next couple of weeks sometime. I found a reallly good groomer whom i think i can trust as she works at dog shows and does the show cuts... All i really want her to do is Joeys tail, ears, and inbetween his paw pads. so not a big cut


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maya needs to be groomed too... her fur is still short though, so she just more needs a good brushing and her nails trimmed and the "grinch toes" fur trimmed.... She was laying down so I managed to get a picture of her tail and tail feathers.... hopefully you can see them, her fur and the carpet kind of blend together....

the only place where her fur is growing longer is her tail, her bum, and her chest is starting.... but I am noticing lots of fur everywhere around the house...


----------



## Maya's_Mom

*Maya's latest "masterpiece"*

So, we installed a new front door at our house... and my bf keeps 'forgetting' to bring the nailer home from work to put the trim back up inside....

Well, I guess Maya took it upon herself to "help out"....

We had bought nice, wide trim for around the door.... apparently we need something wider now!!

:doh:


----------



## DianaM

I tried finding a picture of her tail but I'll have to wait till I get home to post. She's filling out so nicely. 

Have any of you attemped giving your pups more freedom outside their crates? This past weekend we have been leaving her out during the night. She has done great.. we usually find her sleeping on the couch. Yesterday we actually left her out all night AND while we were at work. My husband came home for lunch and she was perfect so he left her out again for the afternoon. I got to finally come home to the waggy tail when I opened the door. I have been waiting for that forever! It's so much better than having to let her out of her crate first. I don't want to jinx but I hope she continues to be this good! :crossfing

Also, yesterday at puppy school they set up a mini Rally Obedience course and Gracie did great! We might attempt the practice match they have in February. I never thought I would want more than just a pet but I'm excited to get her involved in these types of things!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maya gets the run of the house during the day (we close all bedroom and bathroom doors, and block off the front hallway, see previous picture I posted). She has been perfectly fine, no accidents, no chewing, no nothing.... We still crate her at night, only because she really really wants to sleep with us, and our bed is not big enough for 3!!


----------



## Jamm

Nope, Joey is still supervised all the time, I have been wanting to give more free time, buttt dont quite trust him just yet.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> So, we installed a new front door at our house... and my bf keeps 'forgetting' to bring the nailer home from work to put the trim back up inside....
> 
> Well, I guess Maya took it upon herself to "help out"....
> 
> We had bought nice, wide trim for around the door.... apparently we need something wider now!!
> 
> :doh:


Hehe...naughty Maya! 



DianaM said:


> I tried finding a picture of her tail but I'll have to wait till I get home to post. She's filling out so nicely.
> 
> Have any of you attemped giving your pups more freedom outside their crates? This past weekend we have been leaving her out during the night. She has done great.. we usually find her sleeping on the couch. Yesterday we actually left her out all night AND while we were at work. My husband came home for lunch and she was perfect so he left her out again for the afternoon. I got to finally come home to the waggy tail when I opened the door. I have been waiting for that forever! It's so much better than having to let her out of her crate first. I don't want to jinx but I hope she continues to be this good! :crossfing
> 
> Also, yesterday at puppy school they set up a mini Rally Obedience course and Gracie did great! We might attempt the practice match they have in February. I never thought I would want more than just a pet but I'm excited to get her involved in these types of things!


Alfie only really goes in his crate if he's wet or muddy...or both! We've not had any problems! 

I was the same -until I started going to puppy class and getting interested in showing and agility and obedience.....etc lol! 

Just had a nightmare walk with Alfie with his new half check collar! My hands are hurting


----------



## crh131

Poor V has an upper respiratory infection...
But on the more shocking news is that he is 72 lbs! :uhoh: lol
His dad was like 75 fully grown...I need to find out what his gradparents were weight wise..bc there was a giant in there for sure!
Vet said today at the sick appt that he is perfect weight for his size though..
Anyone have tips for the infection?
he was a total nut job at the vets...I dont know why he acts up in public. He just jumps and pulls and gets wonky. At home..like now..he is curled up in a ball beside me.


----------



## Jamm

omg! 72lbs?! thats crazy!


----------



## crh131

Jamm said:


> omg! 72lbs?! thats crazy!


I know! I asked the vet and she said for his bone structure he is at a good weight and will likely fill in more. 
I was floored. I thought he was like 55 lbs.
I just told my breeder too who was shocked as well.
He looks very lean though. 








not a good pic..just took it with my cell a few mins ago. 
but you can still feel his ribs. He just has a very large frame.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

crh131 said:


> Poor V has an upper respiratory infection...
> But on the more shocking news is that he is 72 lbs! :uhoh: lol
> His dad was like 75 fully grown...I need to find out what his gradparents were weight wise..bc there was a giant in there for sure!
> Vet said today at the sick appt that he is perfect weight for his size though..
> Anyone have tips for the infection?
> he was a total nut job at the vets...I dont know why he acts up in public. He just jumps and pulls and gets wonky. At home..like now..he is curled up in a ball beside me.


Wow! I'll be getting Alfie's weight on friday but I cant imagine he's 72lb...surely!!!


----------



## Jamm

Yeah he does look very lean! Well you sure got a big handsome guy!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Wow, what a big boy V is. That's crazy! How tall is he? For an upper respitory infection it's all about letting the immune system do its job and keeping stress low. It's pretty much the flu in people. Probably caught it from another dog. Sometimes you need antibiotics if the symptoms are severe, just like with people. 

I think Cosmo's tail is now done growing. It's really long and bushy. Haven't done any grooming. It really started to fill out in the last few weeks.


----------



## crh131

yeah..he is just giant. You can see in a sitting position, his head is at the level of our table. He looks like a grown dog in my sig. 
Everyone, and I mean everyone who has ever walked past V has said, "he is gonna be a big one."


----------



## crh131

I took some more pictures to try and show the tail/size,..but he isn't feeling well, and my cell phone pic abilities are lacking.




































you can see his chicken broth lol


----------



## Jamm

Wow in the pics he looks the same size as Joey, but Joey is juuusstttt 50lbs.


----------



## Jamm

Oh and here are a few pics. 

Joeys stack. You can see his tail fluff









and Jesse and Joey<3


----------



## West

Wow, great pics! 
Joey is super handsome, as usual, and V is definitely a big boy. He looks amazing! 

Coop's tail is getting fluffy. And he's so big  A couple of days ago, he jumped up some rock benches in the park. They are more than a metre tall and he just jump onto them easily. It took my breath away. We've just come back from the park, where he played with his friends, but it's too hot here these days, so we're limiting the outings and exercise during the day.

Here are a couple of recent pics. Behold the Cookie Monster!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

OOh lovely pics everyone! Cosmo sure has more tail feathers than Alfie! 

Wow our babies are so big now!


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy's tail is quite bushy. I will try to get a picture.

I have been cutting Izzy's nails myself since she first came to live with us but now with a cast on, I will have tobring her in to get groomed.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy just weighed in at the vet.....................a whopping 58 pounds!


----------



## iansgran

I will try to get some more photos of Jaro and include his tail. I have some recent ones on the camera it is just getting them onto the computer where my skills fail. His tail has feathers but not quite so much as some.
Oh, and we went to the third training session tonight and she told us she wanted us to go to the next level. Not that I think he was all that great but better than some of the others.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Awwww!!! look how big all your boys are!!! Coop is such a handsome boy!! what am I saying.. they are ALL so handsome!!!

Haha, I have to keep reminding myself that Maya is a GIRL and that of course she is going to look smaller than your boys!


----------



## KaMu

Ians Gran.....Good boy Jaro! Maybe he just really enjoys working and working with you  That should be fun for both of you  
Roxy is just being a brat at class....the instructor last week said Roxy is usually our star pupil. Keyword, usually.... I am not even sure I know what it is, if anything I'm missing or not doing right  I am kind of at a stand still and I think all I can do at this point is be consistent with her training, and hope she outgrows this phase sooner rather than later!

All....I will tell you this....there are so many beautiful April babies here!!!! ...it is just amazing. They all make me smile every single picture or video. Such good Moms and Dads you all are 
And Mr. V is 75 pounds! He looks very solid, hes big 
I cannot weigh Roxy any longer she is frightened of the one foot by one foot scale :doh: go figure...


----------



## KaMu

ok... so I just looked up at all the new pictures of the Goldens......Wow they are all grown!!!

Someone mentioned their golden jumping a good height with such ease. This is something that hubby and I have been discussing about Roxy. This is just one more thing about the GR myself and hubby were unaware of...their strength and greatness< for lack of a better word. Watching them run really is beautiful. When she is outside and running, I just stand back and watch in amazement. She has a presence she appears so proud and so happy, so strong! Now... I don't know if I am just being silly or what. But my knowledge of the GR was basically ....a good family dog and loyal. There is so much more to this breed. Though the statement above may be correct it only scratches the surface of what a Golden really is. 

I know you all know what Im saying here...right?


----------



## jackie_hubert

"Umm...mom, I think there is a cat hair in my food..."

*notice also the drool spots on the floor*


----------



## Jamm

Aww! Cosmo! Joey has that same look when Jesse goes over and sniffs out his food, he looks at me like momm?!?!?!?!! Cosmo looks so tall! Such a handsome guy


----------



## KaMu

On to the crate topic.

Roxy is in the crate for 1 hour a day. This is the only time I can even get her into it. In fact I don't have to try and get her in it she just goes. That is where she has breakfast. 
She has free run of most rooms in the house all day.
(whispering)> _no accidents in months_ 

At night she will jump on the bed and cuddle for maybe 15 min. than she goes to the end of the bed. When hubby gets up during the night he says she is lying right on the floor by his side of the bed. Some mornings she is upstairs on the couch. When we sleep it really does seem she does to. BUT once the alarm goes off miss eagle ears gets up from wherever she is and jumps up for morning kisses. Really ...she probably just wants to eat her breakfast!!! However she comes bearing kisses and heavy paws! Nothings different either when we get up for the day (nothings chewed or out of place). Not yet


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> "Umm...mom, I think there is a cat hair in my food..."
> 
> *notice also the drool spots on the floor*



 Ohhh they give the most pitiful looks sometimes! Poor Cosmo.... Is kitty eating HIS food? Or is Cosmo wishing it was his food? 
We have a cat tree and have to put Mr. Mittens food on the top of it!


----------



## jackie_hubert

KaMu said:


> Ohhh they give the most pitiful looks sometimes! Poor Cosmo.... Is kitty eating HIS food? Or is Cosmo wishing it was his food?
> We have a cat tree and have to put Mr. Mittens food on the top of it!


That's Cosmo's food. Oscar loves dog kibble. 

We have to put the cat food on a high surface too.


----------



## iansgran

I cannot imagine Jaro letting the cat eat him food. Now the other way around ... We feed the cat on a high counter and Jaro could get to it but I keep an eagle eye on him when he is in that room. The cat tree may have to become the cat feeding area but she jumps so quickly on it I am afraid she would be knocking it over all the time. 
Kathleen, it is indeed a joy to see them run--such grace and motion. And how quick they can be. 
Someone wrote a tread about I want my puppy back--and while I did love that cute little ball of fluff, this looming athlete who looks so grown up and will do what I ask at least most of the time is such a great reward, I think I don't miss the little one too much after all. All the April babies are so beautiful. I am just amazed at how beautiful they are.


----------



## KaMu

Agree...I think I am grateful the puppy has grown! They are adorable as puppies, but I'm totally enjoying the older dog days 
Ohhh and our cat tree is pretty substantial, Mittens jumps fast onto it and it shakes slightly but we are good in that department!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Me and the husband were just saying yesterday that we'll never get a puppy again. Next time it'll be a 3 year old if we get a Golden again. Seriously, that puppy rumbunctiousness is just too much for me. Definitely don't miss it when he was really little since Cosmo was a super grumpy and non-cuddly pup.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> ok... so I just looked up at all the new pictures of the Goldens......Wow they are all grown!!!
> 
> Someone mentioned their golden jumping a good height with such ease. This is something that hubby and I have been discussing about Roxy. This is just one more thing about the GR myself and hubby were unaware of...their strength and greatness< for lack of a better word. Watching them run really is beautiful. When she is outside and running, I just stand back and watch in amazement. She has a presence she appears so proud and so happy, so strong! Now... I don't know if I am just being silly or what. But my knowledge of the GR was basically ....a good family dog and loyal. There is so much more to this breed. Though the statement above may be correct it only scratches the surface of what a Golden really is.
> 
> I know you all know what Im saying here...right?


I totally agree Kathleen! TOTALLY! 



jackie_hubert said:


> Me and the husband were just saying yesterday that we'll never get a puppy again. Next time it'll be a 3 year old if we get a Golden again. Seriously, that puppy rumbunctiousness is just too much for me. Definitely don't miss it when he was really little since Cosmo was a super grumpy and non-cuddly pup.


Uh oh I must be crazy - I'm hoping to get Alfie a brother in 2012, it'll be his half brother!  Alfie's still not really a cuddler...I'm hoping time will change that....:uhoh:


----------



## jweisman54

As you can see Izzy sleeps in her crate at night but is out of it during the day if I am home.


----------



## jweisman54

*How do I get more than one pic on to the same post?*


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Hehe Alfie sleeps like that sometimes! 

How are you adding photos? As an uploaded attachment or by copy and pasting the BB code?


----------



## kkudi

lol nice pics! never seen eric sleep like that before...he sometimes snores though lol!

today eric lifted his leg for the first time to pee!!!!!!!!! but then again he squatted 20 mins later! so he's kind of in the process i guess!


----------



## Jamm

Alfie's Girl said:


> Uh oh I must be crazy - I'm hoping to get Alfie a brother in 2012, it'll be his half brother!  Alfie's still not really a cuddler...I'm hoping time will change that....:uhoh:


Aw!! Another golden ! I love your parents, do they want to adopt a canadian human and doggie too?  hehe, Im not allowed any other pet until i move out..



jweisman54 said:


> As you can see Izzy sleeps in her crate at night but is out of it during the day if I am home.


Aww! Shes soo cute<3



kkudi said:


> today eric lifted his leg for the first time to pee!!!!!!!!! but then again he squatted 20 mins later! so he's kind of in the process i guess!


Wow!! Congrats eric  Joey still squats and hasent lifted his leg at alll...:curtain:


Anyone else's pups still chase their tail? Joey is a total spazz and chases it alottt recentlyyy.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy would spend all day chasing her tail if she didn't have other toys.

Yes, I am pasting the code but not into the quick quote, but it only lets you paste one at a time and then when I go back to my picture album, the open post is gone.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

YAY Eric!! Way to lift your leg!!! (if it makes you feel better, my sister's male GR is 3... he will lift his leg on walks, but otherwise, he still squats!)

Jackie, I agree.... I have already said that to my bf... as much as I love love love Maya and watching her grow... our next dog will be 2 or 3 yrs. I actually heard my bf talking to Maya on the weekend "Maya, do you want a brother?? A brother to play with??" So.... I asked him later "what did Maya think about a brother?" and gave him <THE look> and he said "oh, she said not right now, one is enough to handle!!" hahahah.... good answer Maya!

Izzy is hilarious! So cute!! Maya will sleep like that too, or if she is really desperate for belly rubs, she will come over and lay like that right up against us and just stare at us....

And Kathleen, I totally agree with what you said! 

This was Maya yesterday... MUD PUDDLE!!!!


----------



## kkudi

I wish I had my camera to take pictures of Eric when he thought jumping and rolling around in muddy water was so much fun! little did he know how much time i spent after to clean him up!


----------



## Roxy_the_Retriever

*Squirrel!!!*

This past weekend, Roxy has finally discovered squirrels with the help of my parents Bichon! Not sure I have ever seen one in our neighborhood, but my parents live in a heavily wooded area. Easy way to keep the kiddies occupied 

ROXY and BELLE - - such intensity!!











SQUIRRELL!!!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Kathleen - I open 2 tabs with internet explorer so I can flick back between the two and then I don't lose the post!

Jamm I still have a little presuading to go to get my next golden! My parents basically said if I pay for him then maybe. So...I've just gotta sae £1000!!!!!!!!!!! 

I love the pics of Roxy and Belle - both their ears are pricked and you can tell they're watching something lol!


----------



## West

Kathleen, I totally agree with you!

And Cooper chases his tail whenever he's bored, but we always redirect him as his trainer told us to.


----------



## KaMu

Alfie's Girl said:


> Kathleen - I open 2 tabs with internet explorer so I can flick back between the two and then I don't lose the post!


ahhhh  Thanks Charlotte!!!! You have just taught me something new! Now ...if I can just remember how I got the two pane up and running... lol


----------



## Maya's_Mom

West said:


> Kathleen, I totally agree with you!
> 
> And Cooper chases his tail whenever he's bored, but we always redirect him as his trainer told us to.


Maya chases her tail too.... something else we've noticed lately... a bit odd. When she is just sitting there, very relaxed and chilled out.... sometimes one of her back paws gravitates towards her mouth... and she sticks it in her mouth. She won't really chew it, more just gets the look on her face like "WHY is there a foot in my mouth??" and she will gnaw a bit, confused.... and it will just stay there for a bit, until she repositions???


----------



## jweisman54

Last night Izzy is chasing her tail, but had it under her hind leg like she would be holding down a toy to chew, it was funny, so she was going between her foot and her tail in her mouth. These guys are way too funny!


----------



## KaMu

We don't seem to have the tail chasing thing here yet...but do you think maybe their tail feathers are tickling them so they think its a game and want it to stop!?


----------



## West

Cooper also mouths his back paws! He used to do it more often, now it's only occasionally.

About the jumping/running: Cooper jumps just fine, usually gracefully. But he still looks like a doofus when he runs. We joke and say he runs like a "tontolón", which is an affectionate way of saying fool, basically  

Check it out:


----------



## jackie_hubert

Haha! Love those pictures of Cooper.

Love the colour of Roxy's fur. Would love a redhead one day. 

Tail chasing here too, the ramped up version of when he was little because now he spins really fast, sometimes he crashed right into things like a tornado. Our big doofus! 

Oh and he likes to chew on his feet every once in a while. Our guide dog used to do it all the time. We used to hate her doing that because her foot would get soaking wet and smelly!


----------



## jweisman54

Major shedding going on!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Holy moly...just got back from the gym...oh er I mean Obedience class. :nopity: :banghead: It was the worst class EVER in the history of obedience classes. I've decided sarg Sally is actually quite nice after all though - she took me aside after class and said 'don't worry you will get through this'... she also said while she took alfie off me to demonstrate something 'charlotte I don't know how you hold him - he's so strong!' (oh yeah. I know. So do my red raw hands.....) 

Buuut I still Love the monkey more than ever. He's so full of life and joy and Love! :heartbeat :--crazy_love:


----------



## Maya's_Mom

We just went on a walk.... don't have her harness, forgot it at my sisters house.... I think someone switched my demon-walker pup for someone well behaved while I was at work?!?! Walking, just her collar and leash... she was perfect!!! This, I do NOT understand, but I thoroughly enjoyed the walk!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Maya's_Mom said:


> We just went on a walk.... don't have her harness, forgot it at my sisters house.... I think someone switched my demon-walker pup for someone well behaved while I was at work?!?! Walking, just her collar and leash... she was perfect!!! This, I do NOT understand, but I thoroughly enjoyed the walk!!!


That is awesome! This afternoon Izzy was trying to chase every leaf that was blowing in the wind but that goodness for the Gentle Leader...it really is working for her.

So, if Izzy is 58 pounds now what are the predictions of her adult weight. The vet wants me to keep her at this weight for a while and doesn't want her above 65 lbs. as an adult. How much more growing does she have?


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> That is awesome! This afternoon Izzy was trying to chase every leaf that was blowing in the wind but that goodness for the Gentle Leader...it really is working for her.
> 
> So, if Izzy is 58 pounds now what are the predictions of her adult weight. The vet wants me to keep her at this weight for a while and doesn't want her above 65 lbs. as an adult. How much more growing does she have?


Hmmm...maybe 70?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Wow - go Maya!  You wanna swap her for Alfie......


----------



## Jamm

Joey has his first day of doggie daycare today  Im pretty nervous for him, and im excited. I also think im going to be quieting my pet valu job after the holidays...


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Oh no - are they treating you bad Jamm?


----------



## jweisman54

Happy thanksgiving to all of our forum friends who celebrate the holiday!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Jamm

Well Joey and i just got back! Me from work, Joey from daycare. Joey had a BLAST! I mean ofcourse i wasent there to be with him and watch him but i have one tired pup! The ladies who run the place said Joey was very shy at first and was keeping to himself, but then had a ball and was playing with a border collie named Jack all day! He goes again next thursday and i plan to let Joey go twice a week


----------



## jweisman54

How was everyone's pups today with so many people in their homes? 

Izzy was ok until we put all the food out, then she went into the bedroom for several hours. Still have some company over and she is doing ok except for the jumping when everyone came in.


----------



## iansgran

My family is small so everyone is the same for Sunday dinner or Thanksgiving--just 7 of us. But my daughter in law is not a dog person and of course Jaro wants to jump on her or sit next to her on the sofa. I gave him a raw marrow bone after evryone was here and he was fine in his crate until just before dinner. At dinner he is always fine now. He is on his leash tied to a desk in the dinning room and lies there nicely until we are done, well most of the time. The only problem we had was that it rained all day and taking him out was no fun because of the rain and mud.
I was in the chatroom with Phillyfisher last night and he told me about a leash he got at the dog show. He has a thread about it too. A fully twisted-braided lead in leather. I am going to get one from my husband for Christmas. He said it was very soft on the hand and pretty too.


----------



## KaMu

Happy Thanksgiving to all 
Great that Joey got all that exercise at doggie day camp! 

Ians Gran, what leash? Inquiring minds would like to know  Is it gentler on the hand? I have I think the same leather leash you have but ours is more reddish in color where yours is the lighter blonde color. And it hurts my hand so when she pulls hard.

Jackie I think I love all the colors of Goldens, I cant say I honestly like one more than another. 

Myas Mom I wonder why her foot gravitates to her mouth? I can just see her facial expression, saying...why is there a foot in my mouth  lol


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Today is Alfie's 7 month birthday!  Wow it's gone so fast! I'll be getting him weighed in an hour so we can compare weights again lol! 

A reminder: need those December Photo Contest pics on the fb page by Sunday so then we can all vote!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Okay - Alfie's 67lb ish! or 30.5kg! He's put on 5.5kg in the last month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jamm

Wow! Happy birthday Alfie! You big boy!!! Hes 17lbs bigger then Joey! and Joey is 2 weeks older! wowwowow

How much are you guys feeding your dogs? Maybe im under feeding Joey... he gets two cups twice a day. so 4 a day.

P.s. you guys should totally check this thread out 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...lying-dog-collars-leads-great-experience.html


----------



## jweisman54

happy birthday alfie you big boy!

IZZY GETS TWO CUPS IN THE AM AND TWO AT NIGHT..SHE IS 58 POUNDS


----------



## West

Happy Birthday, Alfie! 

Cooper eats 4 cups a day two, divided into four servings.

I can't seem to get any decent leash here. I have a nylon one that makes my hand sore every time he pulls (which is often). I quit using the chain one because it really hurt. The only alternative I've seen is the alpine braided nylon rope, but it is used with choke collars and i still refuse to put one of those on Coop.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Alfie gets 6 cups per day which is the amount reccomended on the packet for an expected adult weight of 40kg. When I fed him the amount for axpected adult weight 35kg he didnt put any weight on so the vets advised me to feed him more! Once he is 8 months it says I feed him slightly less so by the time he is 18 months he will get around 5 1/2 cups.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

I should add that he is not fat at all and the vets are very happy with his weight as is my breeder!


----------



## jweisman54

He looks great in the pics.

Myvet thinks izzy needs to stay at her present weight for a while..have no idea why.


----------



## Roxy_the_Retriever

Happy 7 months Alfie...  Roxy is 7 months today too!! They grow up so fast  She is about 45 pounds, but growing every day.


----------



## iansgran

KaMu, the link is On Lead.biz and he says he got the fully twisted in bullhide. I have a 2,4,6 foot leather leads now, two from Subiaco days, the light tan one is new and I got it from somthing like dogtrainer don't remember exactly. I think Phillyfisher's thread was titled wonderful leash. Let me see if I can find it. Yep, that is it. And my old leather leashes, at least 10 years old, are soft and supple, just pretty chewed on in the loop. I think the bullhide is suppose to be softer and stretchy so nice in the hand.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> He looks great in the pics.
> 
> Myvet thinks izzy needs to stay at her present weight for a while..have no idea why.


It seems the vets/breeders differ hugely in this area! My breeder told me to keep him 'round' as a pup as they have so much growing to do and need all that energy. Obviously not to the point where he is overweight though. 

From what I can gather from reading on GRF a lot of people say you want them to grow much slower as it's better for their joints. But one thing I have noticed is that not many of you were not advised to restrict their walking till they are a year old like I was - so maybe the two cancel themselves out. I have a faster growing pup but he only gets about a half hour walk per day of no more than a mile so his joints are protected!!!!! The rule here in the uk is to walk them about 1 minute for every week of their life till they are around a year to protect their joints. I havent heard anyone in canada or usa having been advised this??? Must be a uk thing lol! 




Roxy_the_Retriever said:


> Happy 7 months Alfie... Roxy is 7 months today too!! They grow up so fast  She is about 45 pounds, but growing every day.


Yay! Happy 7 month birthday Roxy!  she's looking beautiful......


----------



## jweisman54

We wee also told to keep walking to a minimum. I let her run and fetch for a few minutes each day as well...not too much. My vet has goldens so I trust what he says. As for the weight, his suggestion is 65 lbs. fully grown for her frame but I don't know that we will stay at that weight considering she is 58 already. He did tell me to cut back on the food a bit. Yesterday she stole her first bagel from the counter. She really seemed to enjoy it too, LOL!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Jamm said:


> Well Joey and i just got back! Me from work, Joey from daycare. Joey had a BLAST! I mean ofcourse i wasent there to be with him and watch him but i have one tired pup! The ladies who run the place said Joey was very shy at first and was keeping to himself, but then had a ball and was playing with a border collie named Jack all day! He goes again next thursday and i plan to let Joey go twice a week


How did you find a daycare that's allowing to go unneutered?


----------



## West

Happy birthday, Roxy! She looks so grown up in that pic. Great looking girl 

We've been advised not to overdo the exercise, too. Vets were kind of vague about what "overdoing" meant, though. So, I walk him no more than a mile (usually less) but we go to the park a lot and there he can play fetch and play with other dogs. 

Vets agreed that the best form of exercise is swimming, as it has a very low impact on his bones and joints. So, we do it whenever we can (unfortunately, not as often as I'd like as the lake is far and we don't own a car). Cooper loves it and he is exhausted afterwards.


----------



## iansgran

200 pages, can you believe it -- 200 pages


----------



## Jamm

jackie_hubert said:


> How did you find a daycare that's allowing to go unneutered?


He can only go until he is 10months then he has to wait until he gets snipped !


----------



## jweisman54

Ian'sgran said:


> 200 pages, can you believe it -- 200 pages


I know, this is truly amazing!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

200 pages!!!!

I think Maya is feeling not too well tonight... no action from either end, but she just seems very very lethargic. She came in from outside and was shivering from the cold... we cuddled and she stopped. She just seems excessively sleepy? Very calm, sticking close to us... her eyes look fine and her gums are nice and pink.... can she just be having an "off" day??


----------



## jweisman54

Sometimes Izzy gets like that. The day after I had my surgery she was super lethargic and sleepy.


----------



## jweisman54

Just wanted to promote the April Pups calendar. Check it out at Joyce Weisman's Books and Publications Spotlight


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Okay, I feel a bit better. She doesn't even have interest in her bone!! I had some friends stay overnight last night, maybe it was just too much for her and she's over tired


----------



## jweisman54

We had a houseful yesterday for Thanksgiving so maybe that is why she is so tired today.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

jweisman54 said:


> Just wanted to promote the April Pups calendar. Check it out at Joyce Weisman's Books and Publications Spotlight


 
Just bought mine!!!


----------



## jweisman54

maya's_mom said:


> just bought mine!!!



awesome!!!


----------



## KaMu

I don't know Myas Mom......not sure what it could be. She wont eat or drink?

Happy birthday to all the April pups the month is coming to a close, we are now headed towards eight months 

Red Roxy is just beautiful!!!!

Jamm I went through that thread awhile ago lol I saved many sites to my favorites from there. Tons of beautiful collars and leashes! I bought Roxy her forever collar months ago. I love it and there isn't another Id love any better. HOWEVER, I noticed this morning that she must have grown because it is getting snug  So Im going to have to fine some professional somewhere to add on to it. Her neck grew unexpectedly 

Next week Ill stop by the vets to see what she weighs just out of curiosity.

My last vet whom I wont go to again never gave any advice on exercising or food or anything really. So what I have learned Ive learned from reading and searching the net. Ive said over and over again how wonderful this site is and how appreciative I am that it is here for Golden owners. Ive learned tons and find something new almost daily by browsing. Foods and nutrition I had a bit of an edge on..... over the years Id researched dog foods for my Maltese.


----------



## KaMu

Jamm said:


> Wow! Happy birthday Alfie! You big boy!!! Hes 17lbs bigger then Joey! and Joey is 2 weeks older! wowwowow
> 
> How much are you guys feeding your dogs? Maybe im under feeding Joey... he gets two cups twice a day. so 4 a day.



? Maybe I'm underfeeding Roxy. Nahhh she doesn't look undernourished to me and shes definitely growing.I just bought a new bag of food for her today its still in the car...tooo heavy to carry in and check the rec amounts. But I know they say you cant go by that alone you have to know your dog and what you think he needs based on exercise etc.
But on this smaller bag of Fromm food it still says 3 cups a day and that's what she has been getting since we switched to adult Large Breed and even before that..
Shes eating less than any other April pup?! :0
Did anyone take advantage of the Fromm coupon for Black Friday? 5 pound bag of their food was free with the coupon!!


----------



## iansgran

The only Black Friday shopping I did was for Jaro. I got the free bag of Fromm dog food with the Facebook coupon Enzo's mom alerted us to. I got a couple of holiday kong toys at Petsmart that were half off. And I ordered a LLBean bed for him. So guess who doesn't have any presents yet? Everybody else. Oh, and Grandpa is getting a new leash, ya I am sure that is just what he wants. And a Manner's Minder is on my wish list. This is almost as bad as Ian's first Christmas.


----------



## iansgran

Check out the posting times of my last post and Kathleen's. Great minds think alike.


----------



## KaMu

That was the only Black Friday shopping I did to!!!!! hmmmmm maybe Ill get my hubby a new dog bed for Roxy  Hes got way to many leashes already  That Fromm Coupon was worth heading to the store for even after a long day at work!
Funny I asked the gals at the store how many they had gotten today. It was 6 pm and I was the only one with a coupon! But the cashier said she herself had one in her handbag that she got off facebook!!! We smiled


----------



## Maya's_Mom

KaMu said:


> ? Maybe I'm underfeeding Roxy. Nahhh she doesn't look undernourished to me and shes definitely growing.I just bought a new bag of food for her today its still in the car...tooo heavy to carry in and check the rec amounts. But I know they say you cant go by that alone you have to know your dog and what you think he needs based on exercise etc.
> But on this smaller bag of Fromm food it still says 3 cups a day and that's what she has been getting since we switched to adult Large Breed and even before that..
> Shes eating less than any other April pup?! :0


Maya gets about 3 cups total per day, maybe a bit more somedays. But usually a cup and a half for breakfast, a wee bit for a snack when I go to work (which she will eat somedays, and not others), and then another 1 1/2 cups for dinner! 



KaMu said:


> I don't know Myas Mom......not sure what it could be. She wont eat or drink?


She is ate her dinner, and drank lots of water.... maybe I am just being an over-reactive mom  The shivers were probably from the cold, and the lethargy is probably from over-excitement.... I am a worry wart!


----------



## KaMu

IansGran we seem to do that every once in awhile


----------



## Maya's_Mom

[QUOTE Myas Mom I wonder why her foot gravitates to her mouth? I can just see her facial expression, saying...why is there a foot in my mouth  lol[/QUOTE]

haha, oh yes, you know the look.... the big brown eyes looking up at you with one eyebrow raised...


----------



## KaMu

And.(Ians Gran)........if you tell me you are sipping on ice tea and Jaro is lying at your right side and your contemplating going to bed Id say we were twins


----------



## KaMu

Maya's_Mom said:


> [QUOTE Myas Mom I wonder why her foot gravitates to her mouth? I can just see her facial expression, saying...why is there a foot in my mouth  lol


haha, oh yes, you know the look.... the big brown eyes looking up at you with one eyebrow raised...[/QUOTE]


YES that's the one!


----------



## iansgran

All, but the ice tea. Sleep tight.


----------



## West

Maya's Mom, sometimes when they have had a very intense experience they are like that.
Every time Coop goes swimming he comes back home and sleeps like a log, sometimes for 10-12 hours straight. And even after that sleepathon, he is still drowsy the following day.

Don't worry, if she's eating and drinking and her usual self, it's just that she's exhausted 

I'd have the iced tea. It's so hot here! 32ºC during the day.


----------



## Jamm

Yea i got my coupon but i used it for Jesse because he was out of food before Joey! Unfortunately they didn't have the chicken a la veg in stock so I got Jesse the surf and turf.. first time in his 6years of living hes had salmon! He seems to like it too which is good  Next week i'll need to get Joeys food. Joey is still on Lg breed pup. I dont think im going to switch him to adult until 10 or 11 months.. maybe a year.. I also started my holiday shopping tonight at work and bought Jesse and Joey their stalking, and something to go in their stalking


----------



## Jamm

Oh and some pics from today! Joeys first realish snow!  (i say realish because there wasn't a TON but there was more then he has ever seen!) 

What is this?









it feels weird...









ffeeling the wind in his furrr









watching me scrape my car off for 15 mins! (thats how much ice their was )









just beeing cute 









oh and, improperly using his bed...


----------



## West

Wow, Joey really looks like Cooper! Not his face, but his whole body and built and colour.

And I really like the puzzled, eyebrow-up expression you were talking about before.


----------



## KaMu

Jamm said:


> Oh and some pics from today! Joeys first realish snow!  (i say realish because there wasn't a TON but there was more then he has ever seen!)
> 
> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it feels weird...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ffeeling the wind in his furrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watching me scrape my car off for 15 mins! (thats how much ice their was )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just beeing cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and, improperly using his bed...


  Sooo cute. Hey Jamm... at least you don't have little white dogs that think that bed is a deluxe pee pad!!!!! I had bought one like that that was a basketball design....Cant use it, such a waste. That pic right above and the one of him watching you are my favorites!

Myas Mom the only things that quench my thirst are ice tea which I mix pink lemonade into. Or the SOBE drinks in strawberry KIWI flavor


----------



## Jamm

I wasent planning on getting Joey a bed until he was older because i knew hed just bite it (like the photo) and hump it (which he does) but it was free when my work went through old stuff. He has started to lay on it more then before though!


----------



## jweisman54

Joey lies just like Izzy does. I've switched from iced tea to hot tea forthe season.

I hope that snow does not come our way from Canada...the weather did say flurries though!

Kathleen, the vet says that if there is fur and you can move the skin and you can feel the ribs the you are ok but if you can see the ribs then they are underweight.


----------



## KaMu

I just woke sleeping beauty I can rub her side and I feel the ribs but you cant see them unless she runs. I certainly wouldn't call her light weight when she curls her body around my neck!


----------



## jweisman54

I am sure she is fine.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Jamm said:


> He can only go until he is 10months then he has to wait until he gets snipped !


Bah, all the ones here are 6 or 7 months. Would LOVE to just drop him off at daycare and let him tire himself out.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Joey is absolutely beautiful! Cosmo's face is considerably less wide.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

OOOh Joey is sooo handsome Jamm!  We are supposed to be getting some snow down here as much f the north has had it quite bad - it's been the earliest significant snowfall for 17 years or smething! We had a very cold night - but no snow yet!!!!! Wonder if Andreas has had any - he's a bit furthur north than me!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Love love love the last picture of Joey!!!

No snow here yet **knock on wood** which is kind of suprising, considering. Usually we've had some by now! Our weather can be so crazy here in the Niagara Region, because of the two lakes (Erie and Ontario), sometimes we can get ridiculous amounts of lake-effect snow. For all my American GRF friends, if your news says it's snowing in Buffalo, NY, you can laugh and know that chances are, Maya and I are seeing the same weather here in Welland!!

I might get Maya a bed for Christmas, maybe then she'd be inclined to sleep there, instead of spread out on our bed! I'd love to leave her out of the crate at night now.... but she's a bed hog!!


----------



## Jamm

jackie_hubert said:


> Bah, all the ones here are 6 or 7 months. Would LOVE to just drop him off at daycare and let him tire himself out.


Oh wow, thats weird! Yea all around here the males must be 10months and neutered or they stop at 10months and can return when they are fixed!



jackie_hubert said:


> Joey is absolutely beautiful! Cosmo's face is considerably less wide.


Yeah i was noticing that too! But they still look similar! haha


I woke up to more snow! Not a HUGE amount.. but a bit more then yesterday and Joey witnessed his first actual falling of the snow! haha He was alot more interested in playing in it today, where as yesterday he just wanted to eat it lol. He had zoomies and rolling around, it was very cute. I cant wait to see his reaction when there is 3 feet of snow on the ground!


----------



## jweisman54

Maya's_Mom said:


> Love love love the last picture of Joey!!!
> 
> No snow here yet **knock on wood** which is kind of suprising, considering. Usually we've had some by now! Our weather can be so crazy here in the Niagara Region, because of the two lakes (Erie and Ontario), sometimes we can get ridiculous amounts of lake-effect snow. For all my American GRF friends, if your news says it's snowing in Buffalo, NY, you can laugh and know that chances are, Maya and I are seeing the same weather here in Welland!!
> 
> I might get Maya a bed for Christmas, maybe then she'd be inclined to sleep there, instead of spread out on our bed! I'd love to leave her out of the crate at night now.... but she's a bed hog!!


I bougt a bed for Izzy at Costco...really nice orthopedic foam with a zip off cover. It put it inside her crate but it is so nice and thick that I had to really scrunch it in. I cover it with a towel only because she sheds so much and the towel is easier to wash than the entire covering. She was able to get the zipper open and chewed some of the bedding but I have since hidden the zipper. She seems nice and comfy in it.


----------



## jweisman54

Jamm said:


> Oh wow, thats weird! Yea all around here the males must be 10months and neutered or they stop at 10months and can return when they are fixed!
> 
> 
> Yeah i was noticing that too! But they still look similar! haha
> 
> 
> I woke up to more snow! Not a HUGE amount.. but a bit more then yesterday and Joey witnessed his first actual falling of the snow! haha He was alot more interested in playing in it today, where as yesterday he just wanted to eat it lol. He had zoomies and rolling around, it was very cute. I cant wait to see his reaction when there is 3 feet of snow on the ground!


No snow last night...maybe some flurries today...it is only 35 out. I can't wait to seewhat Izzy does when it snows. I know that when she sees a bug flying around, she tries to jump up at it, so maybe she will do the same with falling snow.


----------



## jweisman54

*Izzy smelling the Thanksgiving fixings*


----------



## Alfie's Girl

She's so beautiful Joyce - she really looks like a young lady!


----------



## jweisman54

Thanks Charlotte, I just wish she would act like one!!!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

jweisman54 said:


> Thanks Charlotte, I just wish she would act like one!!!


LOL!!! I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## jweisman54

So, LL Bean has a beautiful dog bed. Does anyone's pup use a bed outside of the crate? I created a new thread on this but no one has posted yet.


----------



## iansgran

Joyce, how is your hand coming along? I posted on your dog bed thread. And the photo of Izzy is great. I think she looks like Jaro.


----------



## West

Cooper learnt to catch the ball in the air and drink water out of a bottle without spilling any today  Sadly, I was not here when he did, as I was in the Canine Genetics course I'm attending. But as soon as I arrived he brought me the ball to show me his new trick. I love him so much.

We've just came back from the park and he had lots of fun. Also, I found a bandana I bought for him when he was tiny. It was way too big back then, but fits perfectly now. So, he's been sporting it and everybody made nice comments


----------



## iansgran

I am trying to get a good photo for the Christmas cards need to work on that old pet eye problem


----------



## jweisman54

Ian'sgran said:


> Joyce, how is your hand coming along? I posted on your dog bed thread. And the photo of Izzy is great. I think she looks like Jaro.


The hand is still about the same...will be in a cast for the next 5 weeks.


----------



## jweisman54

She DOES look like Jaro!


----------



## kkudi

does everyone's puppies still shed? not as much as 5-6 days ago..but still considerably more? i mean enough to get on ur clothes etc....


----------



## kkudi

oh and btw Jaro is looking good!  I think he's put on some weight!

on and apologies for not coming here often...uni is killing me...i just have enough time to take care of Eric....no snow here...although grass has an icey texture pretty much the same pictures Jamm posted before the ones with the snow! ( a few weeks ago if i recall correctly!)

Eric gets all muddy whenever we go out because, even though we go to areas with grass, there's still soil at some areas! also i dont know if your puppies are doing the same but eric is doing the following : whenever another dog is approaching he will lie down as if he's "about to attack" and then he run to him to sniff, play only if he's like very close by. this results in eric getting really dirty very easily! so basically everytime we go to these places i have to bring him home and wash him (w/o shampoo) to remove the mud!

and it's a long process! not because he doesn't stand still but just it takes time....arghhh!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jaro sure is looking handsome!  



West said:


> Cooper learnt to catch the ball in the air and drink water out of a bottle without spilling any today  Sadly, I was not here when he did, as I was in the Canine Genetics course I'm attending. But as soon as I arrived he brought me the ball to show me his new trick. I love him so much.
> 
> We've just came back from the park and he had lots of fun. Also, I found a bandana I bought for him when he was tiny. It was way too big back then, but fits perfectly now. So, he's been sporting it and everybody made nice comments


Wow...go Cooper! It would be so useful if Alfie could drink out of a water bottle...



jweisman54 said:


> So, LL Bean has a beautiful dog bed. Does anyone's pup use a bed outside of the crate? I created a new thread on this but no one has posted yet.


Alfie doesn't! Partly because he chewed it so much I had to throw it out...



kkudi said:


> does everyone's puppies still shed? not as much as 5-6 days ago..but still considerably more? i mean enough to get on ur clothes etc....


I've still not noticed a great deal of shedding???????


----------



## kkudi

Joyce we use a bed outside the crate and inside the crate! 

Inside he has no choice so he sleeps on it...outside...he sometimes lies on it he sometimes doesnt....he sometimes switches from it to the hardwood floor.....but i want him to only lie on the bed for a reason I've only just been recently told about :

if the dog sleeps on the hardwood floor all the time...when he gets older you will be able to see his skin where his ankles are.....because of the dead fur...something like that........

West, how do you teach the catch a ball trick? will he just get it by keep on throwing the ball or is there a special way to do this? did you start with tricks and a one-two-three rhythm?


----------



## jweisman54

Definitely lots of shedding going on here...it is all over our clothes no matter how much I brush her. On Tuesday she will be groomed, bath and nails, no trim. I am sure that will get lots of fur out.


----------



## iansgran

Pretty soon they will all be catching the ball in the air. Jaro can do it if he feels like it, most often on a bounce but sometimes right in the air--but only sometimes. Subiaco used to do it too, especially soft balls and frisbees.I don't remember any special teaching, they just begin doing it. Jaro is shedding more. When you all were talking about it a week or so ago, he was only shedding a little, now I have Golden fur on my clothes most of the time. This summer Jaro loved to drink from the hose while I was watering the flowers, guess drinking from a bottle would be about the same, you pour and he drinks?
Is Maya's cold any better? Jaro is still sneezing a little and snorting--but acts perfectly normal every other way.
In the list of things I got for Jaro on Black Friday I forgot to mention a coat--it has those reflective stripes on it that glow in the dark when headlights hit them. Thought it would be good for night walks. Maybe for Christmas I will get a similar vest for my daughter since it is getting dark so early now and she walks him at night. So guess I just have to find a present for Ian which is really a present for Jaro and we are all set.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy and I just came back from a mile walk...that hill was steep. She is now sound asllep on the floor. To quote someone from the forum,

"a tired puppy is a good puppy"


----------



## Jamm

Omg well I dont know what is happening around here but Joey just had an accident! He didnt even go to the front or signal or anything, we were all eating dinner then we notcied his paws were wet and then looked under the table and there was a HUGE puddle. Parents are NOT impressed.


----------



## jweisman54

Don't feel bad, Izzy did the same thing...just squatted right in front of us and pooped on the floor the next day.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Jamm said:


> Omg well I dont know what is happening around here but Joey just had an accident! He didnt even go to the front or signal or anything, we were all eating dinner then we notcied his paws were wet and then looked under the table and there was a HUGE puddle. Parents are NOT impressed.


That's odd. Hope he is okay. Teenage dogs do strange things sometimes...

Cosmo is also shedding a lot and this morning he started sneezing quite a bit. I think it's just dust and happy sneezes - hopefully.

We had our first real snowfall (15cm). Didn't take any pictures though. Cosmo loved it. But it only stayed around for a day before it rained again.


----------



## jweisman54

between you canadians and brits you have received snow and us bostonians have seen nothing...i guess our time will come.


----------



## iansgran

Sorry about the accidents. I don't think it is anything to worry about if it is just once. Remember kindergarten? when you wet your pants and had been potty trained for ages. But if it gets frequent probably go back to anticipating and taking out frequently since it may be that you have become to used to them being train and they are still not completely. There are plenty of adult dogs not trained. I'd say you might want to reinforced them when they do go outside like you did when they were puppies again.


----------



## kkudi

ive just come back from the vet to weigh eric and buy some deworming products! eric weights a whooping 26kg ~ 58 pounds!


----------



## Jamm

Aw! Eric 8lbs more then Joey  Joey seems alot smaller then all the other pups, i mean in size and weight...


----------



## kkudi

Well Alfie is probably the biggest! He weighed something like 30kg ~ 67 pounds a week ago!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Aw yay Eric! What a healthy boy!!

Jamm.... don't worry about an accident, they are bound to happen once in a while!

Joyce - knock on wood, NO SNOW in my part of Canada STILL!! They called for flurries and whatnot all weekend, and we got nothing!!

IansGran - Maya's cold is still hanging around  She is eating, drinking, going outside normal, we take her for walks still - so acting fine in all those ways. She is still just very tired and lazy... just is happy to sleep the day away, she is way more cuddly too (so we are enjoying that!!)... This morning though, her nose was kinda, well, not to sound gross.... but she had crusties around her nose? Still sneezing on occasion... but other than the tiredness, sneezing and gross nose, she is fine? How is Jaro?


----------



## DianaM

Gracie peed in our house a couple times this weekend. She has UTI.. poor girl!! I'm glad I decided to take her to the vet. I just couldn't deal with taking her out to potty every 15 minutes. 

And I need a comparison with the other April pups! When I took her to the vet on Saturday, the vet said she needed to lose 10 pounds! ***? She is almost 8 months old and weighs 61 pounds which is the same weight she was 4 weeks ago. I had already cut back on her food a bit because we aren't as active in the cold as before and I noticed she might need to lose a couple. But 10 pounds? I think this vet is just not used to seeing a well bred golden. I honestly did not like her at all.. she talked to me like I was an idiot and gave me a really hard time about waiting to spay her. UGH!

So... how much does your puppy weigh right now and how much are you feeding a day?


----------



## kkudi

you should really compare with the girl puppies though! Eric was 57 pounds today at the vet! 

Eric hasn't had an accident in a long long long time touch wood! the only "accident" we sometimes have is if someone comes home and excites him and he cant hold it! thats all!


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy is on Taste of the Wild Sierra Mountain and eats 4 cups a day divided into two meals...338 calories/cup so 1352 calories for the day with zukes treats for training. She weighed 58 lbs last week and the vet wants to keep her around 62 but at 7.5 months I don't know how easy that will be.


----------



## kkudi

eric gets 4 cups a day too! not sure with calories though! he also gets carrots, bananas and some other stuff we sometimes give him!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maya gets about 3 cups a day.... Adult formula Nutrience. Not sure how much she weighs? We are taking her to the vet tonight (for her cold) and I will get her weighed then and will let you know....

10lbs?! That seems a bit extreme!


----------



## Jamm

Joey gets 4 cups a day, two in the AM two in the PM. He weighs 50lbs at 7.5months. Lately i have actually been uping his feeding to 2.5cups at each meal because i can feel his ribs and hes so small! lol


----------



## jweisman54

Jamm..that is such a cute pic of Joey


----------



## West

kkudi said:


> West, how do you teach the catch a ball trick? will he just get it by keep on throwing the ball or is there a special way to do this? did you start with tricks and a one-two-three rhythm?


Actually my GF and Coop's godmother taught it, but here's what they did:
They noticed Coop would sometimes jump and try to catch it in the air. So they started throwing it slower and upper, so he had more time to position himself and catch it. Then they discovered he did better if he started from a sitting position, so they made him sit and stay, got a few meters away and threw a slow ball. And he started catching it  They praised a lot (so much that he peed out of exceitement :doh and that was it.


----------



## KaMu

kkudi said:


> does everyone's puppies still shed? not as much as 5-6 days ago..but still considerably more? i mean enough to get on ur clothes etc....




Mega shedding! She definitely has more coat to ..its just obvious when I hug her. I vaccum daily but it doesn't mater  I just keep brushing... Hoping it will slow down to where it was. I think that is hopeful thinking though 




Alfie's Girl said:


> Jaro sure is looking handsome!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...go Cooper! It would be so useful if Alfie could drink out of a water bottle...
> 
> 
> 
> Alfie doesn't! Partly because he chewed it so much I had to throw it out...
> 
> 
> 
> I've still not noticed a great deal of shedding???????


All the newer pics of the Goldens are just beautiful! Love Jamms new Christmas pic and Jaro, Izzy and ...and..... all the pics!!!




DianaM said:


> Gracie peed in our house a couple times this weekend. She has UTI.. poor girl!! I'm glad I decided to take her to the vet. I just couldn't deal with taking her out to potty every 15 minutes.
> 
> And I need a comparison with the other April pups! When I took her to the vet on Saturday, the vet said she needed to lose 10 pounds! ***? She is almost 8 months old and weighs 61 pounds which is the same weight she was 4 weeks ago. I had already cut back on her food a bit because we aren't as active in the cold as before and I noticed she might need to lose a couple. But 10 pounds? I think this vet is just not used to seeing a well bred golden. I honestly did not like her at all.. she talked to me like I was an idiot and gave me a really hard time about waiting to spay her. UGH!
> 
> So... how much does your puppy weigh right now and how much are you feeding a day?


Loose 10 pounds!? I dunno if Id agree, than again we are not there to see or feel the pup  . Post this on the main discussion part and see what they say or even the health section.

I cant help you here because I cannot get Roxys weight at home. I cannot pick her up and my 6' 2 son cant either lol So Id have to take her to the vet to be weighed...I may do that during the next 3 days........
Is she still on puppy food?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Omg well I dont know what is happening around here but Joey just had an accident! He didnt even go to the front or signal or anything, we were all eating dinner then we notcied his paws were wet and then looked under the table and there was a HUGE puddle. Parents are NOT impressed.


Aww bless him! I know - they pee such huuuge puddles now! No accident here for a while thankfully. :crossfing Love the new banner btw...



kkudi said:


> Well Alfie is probably the biggest! He weighed something like 30kg ~ 67 pounds a week ago!


Actually V is 5lbs bigger - 72lb I think lol! 



Maya's_Mom said:


> Aw yay Eric! What a healthy boy!!
> 
> Jamm.... don't worry about an accident, they are bound to happen once in a while!
> 
> Joyce - knock on wood, NO SNOW in my part of Canada STILL!! They called for flurries and whatnot all weekend, and we got nothing!!
> 
> IansGran - Maya's cold is still hanging around  She is eating, drinking, going outside normal, we take her for walks still - so acting fine in all those ways. She is still just very tired and lazy... just is happy to sleep the day away, she is way more cuddly too (so we are enjoying that!!)... This morning though, her nose was kinda, well, not to sound gross.... but she had crusties around her nose? Still sneezing on occasion... but other than the tiredness, sneezing and gross nose, she is fine? How is Jaro?


Alfie's a bit like that at the moment too! No crusties but a bit tired and sneezy, otherwise fine in himself!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

DianaM said:


> Gracie peed in our house a couple times this weekend. She has UTI.. poor girl!! I'm glad I decided to take her to the vet. I just couldn't deal with taking her out to potty every 15 minutes.
> 
> And I need a comparison with the other April pups! When I took her to the vet on Saturday, the vet said she needed to lose 10 pounds! ***? She is almost 8 months old and weighs 61 pounds which is the same weight she was 4 weeks ago. I had already cut back on her food a bit because we aren't as active in the cold as before and I noticed she might need to lose a couple. But 10 pounds? I think this vet is just not used to seeing a well bred golden. I honestly did not like her at all.. she talked to me like I was an idiot and gave me a really hard time about waiting to spay her. UGH!
> 
> So... how much does your puppy weigh right now and how much are you feeding a day?


That does sound odd. So long as you can feel the ribs but not see them, then you're okay! I've never thought she looked overweight in any of your photos of her. I'm not worrying too much about weight for now, once he's about a year old and has reached his full hight then I'll be a bit more strict over his intake.

Stick to your guns about the spaying - she's your dog!


----------



## DianaM

I sent an email to my breeder this morning to find out what her dogs typically weigh at this age. I can see how she needs to lose a couple pounds which is why we already cut back on her food, but 10 seems exessive for a growing puppy. However, I need to post something on the nutrition boards. I just realized the food we've been giving her has a more calories than we thought. I feel like a bad mommy


----------



## jweisman54

*We brought a stick in the house!*


----------



## jweisman54

*Finally, a pic of her tail!*


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Just a reminder: December Photo contest ends tomorrow when we need to vote....

get your photo entries in on the facebook page....


----------



## KaMu

DianaM said:


> I sent an email to my breeder this morning to find out what her dogs typically weigh at this age. I can see how she needs to lose a couple pounds which is why we already cut back on her food, but 10 seems exessive for a growing puppy. However, I need to post something on the nutrition boards. I just realized the food we've been giving her has a more calories than we thought. I feel like a bad mommy



Your not a bad Mommy at all. Dont think that way. Your taking the time to research if MAYBE your girl needs to loose just few pounds. Thats a good Mommy 


jweisman54 said:


>



ahh! Joyce Roxy started chewing and running around with a few sticks in the yard. Ive been rather amused by her different way of running when shes got the stick in her mouth lol She seems so happy happy! BUT....than I read on the forum here about the dangers of stick chewing and running with sticks. Too scary so I'm putting a halt to that little adventure! Check out that thread its recent.......


jweisman54 said:


>



Roxy says Izzy has a nice tail !



Alfie's Girl said:


> Just a reminder: December Photo contest ends tomorrow when we need to vote....
> 
> get your photo entries in on the facebook page....


Charlotte........we probably wont participate with the picture thingy on FB unless my day changes and we can try for a photo shoot  But we will vote if that's ok!?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> Charlotte........we probably wont participate with the picture thingy on FB unless my day changes and we can try for a photo shoot  But we will vote if that's ok!?


No problem!


----------



## iansgran

Went to the vet about Jaro's sniffles and she said probably nothing and since no discharge she didn't want to treat it. She said if he got a discharge then come back and she would give antibiotic. She is a holistic vet. He weighed 53-54 lbs today and 10 days ago is was 50. I think it is a lot like us, you can vary 5 lbs in a day just with water. Plus I thought their scale was off earlier when we weighed him at the vet and a day later at training and there was several pounds different (when he was about 3-4 months). I can't imagine Gracie needs to lose 10 lbs. No way.
He is shedding a lot. Guess they are just getting to be adults who shed like that all year long.
Jamm, the Christmas card photo is darling. And Joyce, Jaro loves sticks of all sizes, I try to keep them away, not always successfully.


----------



## jweisman54

This was really the first time she ever really chewed a stick to shreds. It is difficult to take them out of her mouth with one hand but I will certainly keep a eye on her.

Charlotte, we will also not be able to participate in the xmas shoot not really able to hold a camera.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> This was really the first time she ever really chewed a stick to shreds. It is difficult to take them out of her mouth with one hand but I will certainly keep a eye on her.
> 
> Charlotte, we will also not be able to participate in the xmas shoot not really able to hold a camera.


Ah I can see how it would be difficult lol...


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Went to the vet about Jaro's sniffles and she said probably nothing and since no discharge she didn't want to treat it. She said if he got a discharge then come back and she would give antibiotic. She is a holistic vet. He weighed 53-54 lbs today and 10 days ago is was 50. I think it is a lot like us, you can vary 5 lbs in a day just with water. Plus I thought their scale was off earlier when we weighed him at the vet and a day later at training and there was several pounds different (when he was about 3-4 months). I can't imagine Gracie needs to lose 10 lbs. No way.
> He is shedding a lot. Guess they are just getting to be adults who shed like that all year long.
> Jamm, the Christmas card photo is darling. And Joyce, Jaro loves sticks of all sizes, I try to keep them away, not always successfully.



Ohhhh I hope you all don't think I'm saying sticks are a definite no no. As hard as I may try to keep sticks away I was only 50% successful today. Shes too quick and fast for this gal!!! Plus there are sticks everywhere this time of year. Anyway....I was actually very surprised to hear that they could be so dangerous  And I get scared that's the bottom line. I just wanted to be helpful.
Anyway, I headed out to PS with Roxy and bought one of those rubber type brushes. Its about as big as my hand and has rubber prong type things...grabs onto the dead hairs.
Than.... I got the brilliant idea to try it out in car at the parking lot before we left. lol Ohhhh boy.....It works  really really well, there is hair everywhere in the car!!!!! 
I had given her a bath today and since she isn't to fond of the pin brush or the slicker I thought this might be good. She doesn't mind it nearly as much as the regular brush. I just need to make an effort to brush daily to get any dead hairs off her, it should cut down on the shedding. Keyword... should. Of course we couldnt leave with out a new glow in the dark ball and 4 new squeaker Christmas toys for Roxy and her siblings and a new nylabone...steak flavor 
I love buying things for my pets  I also think everyday is Christmas here


----------



## Alfie's Girl

hehe Kathleen, I'm glad your car is 'hairy' too! I'm sure our car smells of dog too but I can't smell it!


----------



## kkudi

i just hope that this shedding stops as it is a loT!!! i really hope i wake up tomorrow morning and i see some snow!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Before I forget...tomorrow we'll vote on the photo contest! So far we have Joey, Maya and Gracie...

I'll post up tomorrow evening the photos to vote for so if you want to submit you've still got some time! 

I'll try and set up a Poll on facebook for the voting!


----------



## kkudi

Charlotte, I will manage to take a photo of Eric either late tomorrow or Wednesday. I simply don't have the time to fix him up properly for a nice photo :-( I'm really sorry!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> i just hope that this shedding stops as it is a loT!!! i really hope i wake up tomorrow morning and i see some snow!


Okay, now I'm getting worried! Why is Alfie not shedding like crazy???? :uhoh:

I've worked out how to put a poll on the Facebook page so voting will be nice and easy - I'll update tomorrow once I've created the poll and we have our final entries!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Charlotte, I will manage to take a photo of Eric either late tomorrow or Wednesday. I simply don't have the time to fix him up properly for a nice photo :-( I'm really sorry!


Hey that's okay Andreas!  I know you're really busy with uni!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Just back from the vet for Maya's sneezies.... no meds because she seems to be improving....so unless we notice more or excessive nasal discharge, we can just chalk it up to the sniffles!!

She weighed 56.76lbs!


----------



## jweisman54

Glad Maya is doing better.

I just wanted to update everyone on my attempt to teach Izzy to ring bells that are hung on the door to go out. So far it is working....anything for treats!


----------



## iansgran

Kathleen, I think the brush you are talking about is the Kong Zoom Groom. We have one too and since it is completely in your hand there is not so much for them to bite at. Plus I think it is easy on the coat. Our puppy class trainer recommended it and she has a Golden. Today was not too cold so I took Jaro out to the front porch to brush him and I realized that he is just shedding like Subicao used to EVERYDAY. Sorry, folks but if you haven't had a Golden before this is not blowing coat this is everyday shedding. Get those vacuums ready and the clothes brushes at hand. Never wear black again. Or any fabric that attracts hair--believe me there are some that do. Tweeds are in or anything the color of you dog. By the way I like the zoom groom and an undercoat rake. Jaro doesn't seem to mind them too much either. Just do it when they are in a calm mood if they are not too happy about brushing. It is a bonding experience!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Sorry, haven't been able to drop by very often - am in Dog Training training all week for work. Am learning how to assess dogs that come into our shelters and other useful things. We just hired a Veterinary Behaviourist and I've had the chance to pick her brains today with some of the questions we commonly see on the forum like the neutering issue and socialization before vaccinations question. 

Also, the guy giving the training works as a trainer and dog detective (ie. those people that use their dogs to find lost pets) and he said he would train Cosmo!

Have lots of homework for tonight...umph!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Morning everyone! 

Poor Maya, Alfie has sniffles and sneezes too! 

Joyce when your hand is better it would really be cool to see a video of Izzy ringing the bell!  :curtain:

Jackie, wow Cosmo's to be a dog detective....:--detektive:

Well, we have a couple of inches of snow here - I can't believe it! We NEVER have snow in November!!!!! It's still snowing too!


----------



## mist

testing with colour





​


----------



## Jamm

OH wow Mist that looks awsome :O Charlotte is going to love that!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Well, Maya is back to her old self!!  The vet also mentioned that it could be some sort of minor allergy, since we have just recently turned our furnace on.... who knows? But her energry is back today!! 

I wish she was lazy for just ONE MORE day as it's POURING RAIN here  And rain means mud.  for once I wish it would snow already, or at least get cold enough so that the ground freezes! Like, what is going on with this weather? This is Southern Ontario, we usually get snow at Halloween  

Charlotte, I am going to attempt another picture of Maya with her Santa Hat on... but she gets really pissy when I put it on, she hates it! I just want her to smile for one picture, but not sure it's going to happen! Lol!


----------



## jweisman54

I think your rain is the rain we are supposed to get on Boston tomorrow.yI will try totake a video of Izzy with the bells. This morning I let her out of the crate and we both went to the door and she hit the bells with her nose with NO prompting...I am so proud of my baby! I think she just likes the treats she gets when she rings them!


----------



## KaMu

Charlotte will indeed love the Xmas Collage! Sooo pretty!  I so need to get busy with a Christmas pic.


Myas Mom I cant believe all the April fur kidz that seem to have the sniffles lately! Knock on wood no sniffles here yet!
Oh and for pics, try holding something very yummy in your hand while you get Mya to keep a sit stay. Than take a quick shot after you have given just a nibble, of the treat 

Jackie I sure hope you will share some of what you learned from the animal behaviorist at work. I'm very excited for you and Cosmo!!!! Detective work...!!!!!

Question...I think its Jamm that gives the nylabones. I gave one to Roxy last night right before I left the house for about 1.5 hours. When I came home I could not find the bone anywhere!!!! Could she have really eaten that huge bone in 1.5 hours?!!!!!!


----------



## KaMu

Joyce you should be proud!!!! Roxy was scared to death of the bells, infact they are still hanging in the foyer where I placed them months ago! She is afraid of weird things like bath scales and bells  lol


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> Charlotte, I am going to attempt another picture of Maya with her Santa Hat on... but she gets really pissy when I put it on, she hates it! I just want her to smile for one picture, but not sure it's going to happen! Lol!


Hehe I have some reindeer antlers for alfie and he pulls them off before I can get a pic lol! 



jweisman54 said:


> Question...I think its Jamm that gives the nylabones. I gave one to Roxy last night right before I left the house for about 1.5 hours. When I came home I could not find the bone anywhere!!!! Could she have really eaten that huge bone in 1.5 hours?!!!!!!


Alfie had a non edible nylabone but I got rid of it as he was chewing it to pieces and I've heard that it can splinter their insides! ????

well Alfie's having the BEST time ever in the snow - we have about 6 inches and it's still snowing!  I've got lots of videos for you all!

This evening I'll sort out the poll for the photo contest!


----------



## Jamm

KaMu said:


> Question...I think its Jamm that gives the nylabones. I gave one to Roxy last night right before I left the house for about 1.5 hours. When I came home I could not find the bone anywhere!!!! Could she have really eaten that huge bone in 1.5 hours?!!!!!!


Yep i give Joey nylabones. What kind of Nylabone was it? Joey has never devoured one in 1.5hours. His ususally take a month or two to fully finish. He has the big chicken one, a little chicken one, a bacon one and he has a HUGE tough one. All still basically look intact. When he was 13weeks i gave him his first edible one and that lasted maybe 7 mins? haha. Is it possible she lost it under a couch or somwhere? I wouldent recommend leaving her with them (is she still crated?) Joey is crated when alone and he has nothing in there besides his blanket, He has his nylabones all over the floor upstairs so he just chooses one. Sorry so many questions, but the ones to answer the most are A)what kind of nylabone was it? B) could it be lost somewhere


----------



## jweisman54

Can't wait to see the videos.

Kathleen...I only give Izzy nylabones, there are different toughnesses though. I get the ones for powerful chewers. There is no way Roxy could have chewed the entire thing. It would takes months to do that unless it was a soft puppy one. Right now Izzy has this rubber duck that she has in her mouth and is shaking it to death.


----------



## KaMu

Alfie's Girl said:


> Hehe I have some reindeer antlers for alfie and he pulls them off before I can get a pic lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Alfie had a non edible nylabone but I got rid of it as he was chewing it to pieces and I've heard that it can splinter their insides! ????
> 
> well Alfie's having the BEST time ever in the snow - we have about 6 inches and it's still snowing!  I've got lots of videos for you all!
> 
> This evening I'll sort out the poll for the photo contest!


No it was an edible one, I just dug through the trash to find the wrapper............Its a "Healthy Edible, roast beef flavor" "Souper size" or "colossal" sized  I bought one months ago and it took her quite some time to eat, I just throw it away when its about 2inches in length. Im about to start my vacuuming so Ill check everywhere.



Jamm said:


> Yep i give Joey nylabones. What kind of Nylabone was it? Joey has never devoured one in 1.5hours. His ususally take a month or two to fully finish. He has the big chicken one, a little chicken one, a bacon one and he has a HUGE tough one. All still basically look intact. When he was 13weeks i gave him his first edible one and that lasted maybe 7 mins? haha. Is it possible she lost it under a couch or somwhere? I wouldent recommend leaving her with them (is she still crated?) Joey is crated when alone and he has nothing in there besides his blanket, He has his nylabones all over the floor upstairs so he just chooses one. Sorry so many questions, but the ones to answer the most are A)what kind of nylabone was it? B) could it be lost somewhere


Jam she is not crated anymore just in the am for her breakfast when and if I have to work.
I thought maybe one of my Maltese dragged it off but... nope not in their beds.



jweisman54 said:


> Can't wait to see the videos.
> 
> Kathleen...I only give Izzy nylabones, there are different toughnesses though. I get the ones for powerful chewers. There is no way Roxy could have chewed the entire thing. It would takes months to do that unless it was a soft puppy one. Right now Izzy has this rubber duck that she has in her mouth and is shaking it to death.


It was an edible one though ....? Hubby did say that the whole time I was gone (at a viewing) Roxy stayed in the computer room, which is where I had given her the bone. He said when he checked on her to take her out she had been sleeping. So the mystery continues. I did find shaving type remnants of the bone, just a little. hmmmm if she ate that thing that will be the last one I buy for 9.99


----------



## Jamm

Do you know if it was edible? or was it just the plastic normal ones


----------



## Maya's_Mom

KaMu said:


> No it was an edible one, I just dug through the trash to find the wrapper............Its a "Healthy Edible, roast beef flavor" "Souper size" or "colossal" sized  I bought one months ago and it took her quite some time to eat, I just throw it away when its about 2inches in length. Im about to start my vacuuming so Ill check everywhere.


Oh, yes an edible one.... Lol... Maya goes through a "wolf size" edible nylabone in less than half an hour. So she doesn't get them anymore. Only plastic nylabones for her!!


----------



## jweisman54

If it was the edible one, the she will be fine.


----------



## KaMu

Jamm said:


> Do you know if it was edible? or was it just the plastic normal ones



Yes it was an edible one. But I could have swore the last one that I bought was the same.............Maybe not...........WOW was that ever a fast 10.00!!!


----------



## jweisman54

I bought those once...they are way too expensive to only last that short time.


----------



## jweisman54

*She did it (re-posted)*

:banana:Well, I am such a proud mama!!! On her own, Izzy went down the stairs to the foyer and nosed her bells...she had to go out. I am so pleased. I hope she keeps up the good work! :crossfing


----------



## Jamm

OH yea dont worry about the edible ones! They are fully digestible and are not long lasting, your good!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

yay Izzy for ringing the bells!!! Maya is wanting to be outside allllll the time this morning, but it's so wet and muddy!!! *sigh* gotta love the pups!!

We don't buy Maya the edible nylabones... too much $$ for such a short amount of time! Lol. Sometimes friends/family buy them for her, and then are shocked at how fast they disappear!

How's everyones pups around the Christmas trees so far?? I don't think we are going to get one this year (so busy and barely home to enjoy it!)...


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> :banana:Well, I am such a proud mama!!! On her own, Izzy went down the stairs to the foyer and nosed her bells...she had to go out. I am so pleased. I hope she keeps up the good work! :crossfing


Yay go Izzy!  Alfie keeps whining to go outside and play in the snow...


----------



## jweisman54

Was that your brother in the video?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Was that your brother in the video?


No, we had some friends drop by! They come round often so Alfie knows them very well!


----------



## KaMu

Charlotte that's a great pic of Alfie all glittery!!! Love it. I got a few pics of Roxy I'm going to share here. She was too funny but none are showing a really happy Christmas girl  You'll see  Ill share them in a few.......


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aww thanks! Did you notice the great big drop of drool coming from his mouth lol? 

Looking forward to the photos...


----------



## KaMu

*Christmas Roxy*


----------



## KaMu

Alfie's Girl said:


> Aww thanks! Did you notice the great big drop of drool coming from his mouth lol?
> 
> Looking forward to the photos...



That big wad of white in the picture!? lol That makes the picture all that much better!!!! Love em 

Did I miss a video?


----------



## jweisman54

awesome pics!


----------



## jweisman54

*Izzy on her new LL Bean bed*


----------



## jweisman54

If only I could dress Izzy up for Hanukkah!


----------



## jweisman54

Maybe I will take a pic of her with the Menorah tomorrow night.


----------



## iansgran

I want to see Hannukah Izzy maybe playing dreidel.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


>



ahhhh That is exactly the type bed I was looking for~~
Its perfect Joyce! Im just wondering if Roxy would actually use it....


----------



## iansgran

How to I get to our facebook page. I know it is April Crew or something but I searched facebook with that and didn't find it. And searching april crew in the forum just takes me to the April puppies pages all 213 of them. OK I found it, added the 2010 and got there.


----------



## jweisman54

here is the link
Welcome to Facebook


----------



## jweisman54

KaMu said:


> ahhhh That is exactly the type bed I was looking for~~
> Its perfect Joyce! Im just wondering if Roxy would actually use it....


Well it is in my living room and she went on it when it came a couple of hours ago. I think I might have to bribe her with treats to go on it sort of like the bells on the door. She is playing with her toys on it as we speak.


----------



## jweisman54

Ian'sgran said:


> I want to see Hannukah Izzy maybe playing dreidel.


I think I would need a very big dreidle! We will see wht I can come up with for the first night tomorrow night.


----------



## jweisman54

*Izzy playing*


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Okay folks! Check out the facebook page. I've posted up a photo album with the contest entries and an anonymous poll for you to vote your winner!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> That big wad of white in the picture!? lol That makes the picture all that much better!!!! Love em
> 
> Did I miss a video?


Aww I LOVE your christmas pics Kathleen! Do you want me to add one of the photos to the contest? If you do, let me kow soon adn which one! 

The video is on my facebook profile? I'm not sure if I'm friends with you on fb or not??? I'm Charlotte Dray...you'll recognise my profile pic as it's the same as my GRF avatar!!!! 

Joyce, lol I like Izzy's toy!


----------



## iansgran

At my Target they have Hannukah dog stockings--pretty much like the Christmas ones only everything is blue.


----------



## jweisman54

Ian'sgran said:


> At my Target they have Hannukah dog stockings--pretty much like the Christmas ones only everything is blue.


unfortunately i can't drive to our target with one hand...next year.


----------



## KaMu

Ok ....so Id like a vote for the Christmas Holiday Pics I posted which one should I use for my sig? Your favorite


And Charlotte ....I couldn't see where the poll was to vote on FB but I cant vote anyway  I love all the pics.
Miss Gracie looks so much more mature in her Christmas picture, I just know she grabbed one of those snowmen and jogged off with it! Joeys just plain adorable and huggable, and Alfie is always full of cheer Holiday or not! 
How could I possibly choose one!? If You really want me to I will.......


----------



## jackie_hubert

Someone said they'd be interested in hearing some of the things that I'm learning about - I'd be happy to share some of the more interesting handouts at some later time.

The vet behaviourist talked about some hot topics today including "dominance aggression" and neutering. In relation to the former she noted that dogs do not display dominance aggression (except in some rare clinical cases) but rather that about 90% of aggression is fear related - fear about resources, territory, uncertain people or places or dogs. Dogs are not constantly battling for dominance but rather just want to please themselves and move ahead - to get the best bed, food, mate, etc. No such thing as the "alpha" dog, not even in wolf packs. Pretty much what other behaviourists have been saying in the last 20 months.

About neutering and aggression: being intact does not cause aggression, but it can rev up levels of aggression in an already aggressive dog. In her words: "intact dogs just go faster from 0 to 60". She says the best bet is always to neuter. Though she intimated that it's not really an issue before maturation. 

Of course, her's is just one opinion. Her name is Pat Pryor and she taught at UC Davis for some time in their Veterinary department and published a lot on cat behaviour too. I just realized that I actually read a lot of her articles when I did research on our cat's issues. It's nice to have her at my disposal now since there are not Vet Behaviourists at all in BC. 

BTW, anyone else notice that our teenage dogs are really all over the place with their emotions? Cosmo has been a lot more sensitive lately, not holding a stay but crawling towards me head down like I'm gonna abandon him, but at the same time he's more rebellious and independent. He just bounces all over the place. Today he chased a bike and then later he cowered before our cat in apparent fear???? He also was afraid of a paper bag outside. They truly are like teenagers - not sure whether they are adults of babies. I just want to hug him poor doofus...Oh well, I spend a lot of time tonight teaching him some new tricks - "circle" and "through", and he was very proud of himself, and I of him.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Kathleen, I'll sort out a photo of Roxy as soon as I get back from work...gotta be off soon so no time now! 

Jackie, that's interesting info! I'm definately noticing Alfie's teenagery behaviour - he was scared of a garbage bag on a walk the other day! 

I'll leave the poll etc up till this evening so there is a chance to vote still if you haven't - but wait for me to add Roxy into the running.....


----------



## West

Jackie, great info. Thanks!

And yes, Cooper's been acting like an awkward teenager lately. 
Examples:
Yesterday there was this huge thunderstorm. He was asleep. He woke up terrified and jumped in bed to be reassured and cuddled (he has never been afraid of thunderstorms before!).
In our regular walks, we often walk past a house where two dogs live, They always bark at Coop. At first, he got scared and ran past the house but now he looks forward to getting there so he can stand at the door and watch them bark their lungs off while he just sits and stares. Then, at some point, he dashes off. Crazy dog.
He is startled by garbage bags, furniture and tree leaves. 
He pees in protest when we leave him out of the bedroom. Even if it is for 3 minutes!
He gets extra excited when we arrive home, even when we don't leave him alone for more than four hours.


----------



## KaMu

No no no....I don't want to be in the running!!!!! I just want you all to let me know which of my pics is your favorite so I CAN decide which to make my signature pic


----------



## iansgran

Kathleen, I do love the ones with the lights wrapped around her nose but they don't show up as well in the tiny pictures. I also like the ones with the hat in her mouth. Jackie, it is great we now will have our own April puppies expert onboard. Order Christmas cards for the exchange list today. I would love to send one to any of you if you send me an address. Sherie


----------



## KaMu

Thank You Jackie I love all the animal behavior info. Its always interested me...trying to figure out "why" a dog does something..........


I cant honestly say I notice any great change in Roxys behavior. Things she is not sure of frighten her like the bath scale :/ But I suppose if it was left out in the center of the kitchen for a few weeks it would not be as frightening to her. Who knows

There is one thing.......The other night her playing with me escalated a bit, I could feel her getting too excited and tried to stand...I fumbled and my glasses fell as I tried to grab them she had positioned her big ole self onto my back :0. In an instant I thought ok.......this is your dog and your dog has you pinned.......get up girl. I made my way up with this over excited pup and tried to calmly give her a crate time out. humh.......yea, that didn't work at all lol no way was she going into the crate. In hindsight I could have grabbed a handful of treats and I know shed have gone in. But I didn't think fast enough. However once I was on my feet and turned my back on her.. her facial and body expression changed immediately. She knew it was time to stop.
Shes big for me and oh so heavy  

I find Roxy to be much more cuddly through out the day. Shes never done the crouching behavior You described Jackie. If she did Id think she were somehow frightened or very unsure of? Something. 

Im still trying to think here of something that indicates her emotions are going wacky these days. I just don't see it yet.

And still.... When I work.... I really cant wait to get home to see her! She waits at the front window for me. Hubby says shes like an alarm clock...she knows when I'm suppose to be home...and waits. She also seems to know our routines and doesn't need to be taught repeatedly what comes next during the day.

Shes really is the most wonderful girl. Hubby and I usually talk while lying on our bed before he goes to sleep (I follow an hour or so later) Roxy always climbs up and lays mid center to get all the recent gossip  You cant help but reach over to her and note what a wonderful companion she is and a brilliant addition she has been to our family. Its impossible not to notice, and we take full advantage of this gift. We are quite taken with her.

I guess I just wait for the emotional Golden roller-coaster to begin  Ill be on the lookout


----------



## KaMu

ahhh I just noticed your other pics of Izzy Joyce!!!! The ones with her purple girly toy  lol sooo cute!

Sherie I think Ill post a few of those pics to the main board or the picture section.......


----------



## jweisman54

KaMu said:


> ahhh I just noticed your other pics of Izzy Joyce!!!! The ones with her purple girly toy  lol sooo cute!
> 
> Sherie I think Ill post a few of those pics to the main board or the picture section.......


she actually just ripped it to shreds today :yuck:


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> she actually just ripped it to shreds today :yuck:


 Maybe purple just isn't her color.......... another 6.99 down the tubes


----------



## DianaM

KaMu said:


> Miss Gracie looks so much more mature in her Christmas picture, I just know she grabbed one of those snowmen and jogged off with it!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha she didn't grab one but she tried to eat the carrot nose. I posted a picture of it on FB!
Click to expand...


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> No no no....I don't want to be in the running!!!!! I just want you all to let me know which of my pics is your favorite so I CAN decide which to make my signature pic


Lol it's a good idea I completely forgot to anyway! :curtain: I'll take a look back at the pics and let you know which one is my favourite! 



Ian'sgran said:


> Kathleen, I do love the ones with the lights wrapped around her nose but they don't show up as well in the tiny pictures. I also like the ones with the hat in her mouth. Jackie, it is great we now will have our own April puppies expert onboard. Order Christmas cards for the exchange list today. I would love to send one to any of you if you send me an address. Sherie


Ooh Alfie and I would love to exchange Christmas cards Sherie!  I'll e-mail you my address!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Hmm I like the photo 3rd up from the bottom Kathleen! 

Okay so we have 2 pups neck-a-neck on the photo contest poll at the moment so I will leave it up for a little longer......get votin'


----------



## iansgran

I am testing my photo with pet eye fix from picnik


----------



## jweisman54

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!

If Izzy doesn't calm down and stop stealing things I am going to ship her out somewhere until she is 2!!!


----------



## West

Jaro looks amazing in that pic!


----------



## iansgran

Yep, Jaro is into chewing all his toys and anything close by. We don't have a single stuffed toy which looks anything like normal anymore. I try to keep everything picked up but 5 people live in my house.


----------



## crh131

some new pics of my big man..lol


















first snow on his nose









his infection is all cleared up,..so we are happy about that!

question. are you guys keeping on frontline through the winter as well?


----------



## jweisman54

Definitely keeping her on the Frontline.


----------



## West

Great pictures of Vincent! He's adorable!

Cooper is also breaking all his toys. Grrrr! Today he broke a lovely baby giraffe that I had bought for my GF (but then we decided to give it to him when he was a tiny pup and he used to adore it!). And he also broke Mr Smiley a couple of days ago and tried to eat his stuffing (caught him just in time!).

Today he almost lifted his leg! He was sniffing a tree and instead of squatting he stood with his leg almost lifted but not quite and he peed on it. It's kind of ridiculous to feel proud of that, isn't it? But I do, kinda  He's such a beautiful pup and he's growing so fast!


----------



## KaMu

KaMu said:


> Ok ....so Id like a vote for the Christmas Holiday Pics I posted which one should I use for my sig? Your favorite
> 
> 
> And Charlotte ....I couldn't see where the poll was to vote on FB but I cant vote anyway  I love all the pics.
> Miss Gracie looks so much more mature in her Christmas picture, I just know she grabbed one of those snowmen and jogged off with it! Joeys just plain adorable and huggable, and Alfie is always full of cheer Holiday or not!
> How could I possibly choose one!? If You really want me to I will.......


First I was totally wrong here! Alfie wasn't even in the running it was Mya :/ Sorry about that!


Frontline...we haven't had to use any yet. If I do use it it will only be an as needed thing, I don't really think they need it in the cold winter months? Not here anyway. I suppose each area is different though.

V Looks great and big!
Cant believe how that program got rid of the yellow eye Sherie! Jaro looks wonderful!


----------



## iansgran

Oh, West, such a guy thing to say.


----------



## crh131

Forgot to mention that I loved that ll bean bed a few pages back!!

V lifts his leg almost 70% of the time now. Every tree we pass he tries to mark a little.
Because of his size, I won't be waiting too long to neuter him. Likely at 8 or 9 months.


----------



## crh131

As for the front line..
I am on the fence.

We live in PA...and had a first frost about a month ago. We will stay on avg, 30 degrees and snowy until spring. 

I had been taking him to all sorts of in and outdoor dog parks near daily and thought to keep him on for that. But after his last, some what severe, upper resp. infection,..I quit the extreme dog socializing thing.

I guess he could still catch them though? Frontline is new to me with V, so I have heard different things. My vet said I could quit it after the first frost...but I do NOT want fleas on my animals or house!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

LOL!! West, yes can be proud of your pup in whatever way you want to be  But it did make me laugh. My sister's 3 year old male still squats in the yard, only lifts on walks.... it's kind of humerous to see him and Maya squatting together... i think I might have a photo...

Maya is not a toy destroyer.... yet. Knock on wood. A lot of her toys are showing wear and tear from the past 5 months or so. One Wubba is on it's way out (but that's because Hudson amputated one of it's 'legs' and from then, Maya's been ripping at the hole....), and her gorilla's arms are about to fall off... but otherwise.... so far, so good!

Joyce you comment about shipping Izzy off until she is 2 made me laugh.... i've said the same about Maya! She's such a little thief and devil somedays! Last night she was crazy and refused to settle down... we were exhausted! Oh, and on that Picnik site, you can edit the photos and they have some Hanukkah things like dreidles (sp.? sorry) and menorahs that you can add to the pic!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Maya's_Mom said:


> LOL!! West, yes can be proud of your pup in whatever way you want to be  But it did make me laugh. My sister's 3 year old male still squats in the yard, only lifts on walks.... it's kind of humerous to see him and Maya squatting together... i think I might have a photo...
> 
> Maya is not a toy destroyer.... yet. Knock on wood. A lot of her toys are showing wear and tear from the past 5 months or so. One Wubba is on it's way out (but that's because Hudson amputated one of it's 'legs' and from then, Maya's been ripping at the hole....), and her gorilla's arms are about to fall off... but otherwise.... so far, so good!
> 
> Joyce you comment about shipping Izzy off until she is 2 made me laugh.... i've said the same about Maya! She's such a little thief and devil somedays! Last night she was crazy and refused to settle down... we were exhausted! Oh, and on that Picnik site, you can edit the photos and they have some Hanukkah things like dreidles (sp.? sorry) and menorahs that you can add to the pic!!!


Great I will check the site out today.


----------



## jweisman54

Ok, so buying a $90 LL Bean bed was definitely not my brightest idea....she ripped it already!!!!! Blah


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Lol... awww... poor LL Bean bed!! can it be stiched back together (when your hand is better)??

Mud mud mud mud mud here in Welland.... *sigh* it's exhausting!! Mud on paws, on the belly, on her face... all over. And of course... on my floors, on my BED (good thing I had a 'protective' blanket on top of my good comforter!)... puppy is banned from the bedroom for now  Steam Cleaner is #1 on my Christmas list....


----------



## jweisman54

LL Bean will let me return it. They have a 100% return policy.

So, today Izzy is being a good girl...yesterday a terror....still ringing those bells though!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If Izzy doesn't calm down and stop stealing things I am going to ship her out somewhere until she is 2!!!


Ship her to me! 



crh131 said:


> some new pics of my big man..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first snow on his nose
> 
> 
> his infection is all cleared up,..so we are happy about that!
> 
> question. are you guys keeping on frontline through the winter as well?


Aww he's lookin so handsome!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

here's some pics from today!
















some friends came round - they love alfie!


----------



## jweisman54

*Izzy and her bells!*

Some raw video and a lot of prompting from me.



> YouTube - MVI 1733


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aww Izzy and Alfie look so much alike Joyce!


----------



## jweisman54

I know...maybe somewhere in the lineage they are related!


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Some raw video and a lot of prompting from me.



 Izzy knows exactly what she is suppose to do just a little bit hesitant BUT with tiny bit more teaching she will be a pro!!!!! Smart girl!


Alfie looks super Charlotte! I think he was wondering why you were inside and he was outside


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Ok, so buying a $90 LL Bean bed was definitely not my brightest idea....she ripped it already!!!!! Blah



Alrighty than!....no LL Bean bed for Roxy!


----------



## jweisman54

KaMu said:


> Alrighty than!....no LL Bean bed for Roxy!


Yup, it is all boxed up to go back.


----------



## KaMu

She passed!!! She passed her CGC test tonight!!!! She did she really did!!!!!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Congrats Kathleen and Roxy!


----------



## iansgran

Way to go, Roxy. Really good girl. Jaro began 2nd grade training tonight. If I do say so he was the best (and biggest) in the class. All but one of the other dogs were the little toys and he was very good with them.


----------



## KaMu

Thanks all!!!! The Goldens are just so intelligent and only wanting to please. Roxy was... for the most part good at most of the weekly exercises in this class. We trained frequently for brief periods and the repetition really does pay off. She still has her silly _I cant listen to you _days. All in all we worked well together... as I'm sure you and Jaro will....... 


She is snoozing away right now


----------



## jackie_hubert

Roxy, what a good girl you are!!!! There is no way we would pass. What exactly did she have to do?


----------



## Jamm

Congrats! Very proud over here


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Congrats Roxy!!!! I am sure if I took Maya they would just laugh at us  I love my girl!

And congrats to Izzy on the bells!! I love how she looks after she rang them like "yeah, mom, you are standing RIGHT THERE, why do I need to ring again??"

We have a bell by the back door that Maya doesn't use. If she wants to go out just to fool around, she will sit by the back door... silently. I she NEEDS to go out, she will bark once, to let us know she is sitting there!

Are any of your pups spending their nights outside the crate?


----------



## jackie_hubert

Maya's_Mom said:


> Are any of your pups spending their nights outside the crate?


Cosmo's been out of his crate day and night since approx. 6 month I think. Never done anything bad yet...but we got another 14 years or so to go :crossfing

BTW, been trying to teach Cosmo the "catch in the air" trick but I'm not sure that he's got it down yet...we don't give him balls so I've had to make due with other objects. He reacts really late and the objects keep hitting him on the head, usually on his nose. He also jumps up to catch it but gets nowhere near the object. It's so funny. I used his cuz tail today to practice and I actually heard the cuz part (which is very heavy) bounce of his skull. He just blinked and looked at me funny. Oh what a doofus indeed. 

Tomorrow I have my dog assessor exam. After that I will be certified to assess adult dog temperaments for use in shelters. Wish me luck! I hope they don't give me a mean dog...


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> She passed!!! She passed her CGC test tonight!!!! She did she really did!!!!!!!!


 
Woooow! Way to go, Roxy!  (we'd never pass!)



jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo's been out of his crate day and night since approx. 6 month I think. Never done anything bad yet...but we got another 14 years or so to go :crossfing
> 
> BTW, been trying to teach Cosmo the "catch in the air" trick but I'm not sure that he's got it down yet...we don't give him balls so I've had to make due with other objects. He reacts really late and the objects keep hitting him on the head, usually on his nose. He also jumps up to catch it but gets nowhere near the object. It's so funny. I used his cuz tail today to practice and I actually heard the cuz part (which is very heavy) bounce of his skull. He just blinked and looked at me funny. Oh what a doofus indeed.
> 
> Tomorrow I have my dog assessor exam. After that I will be certified to assess adult dog temperaments for use in shelters. Wish me luck! I hope they don't give me a mean dog...


Alfie's been sleeping on my bed for about 3 or so months now - no probs! 

Good luck qwith your exam Jackie! :crossfing


----------



## West

Good luck, Jackie!
I'm taking a course in canine genetics, which hopefully -along with my vet tech degree- will allow me to work with animals in the future (maybe assisting a breeder or something). I love genetics and have studied feline genetics before  

Congrats to Izzie and Roxie! What great girls you are!


----------



## crh131

KaMu said:


> She passed!!! She passed her CGC test tonight!!!! She did she really did!!!!!!!!


wow! wow! wow! congrats!! that is amazing!


----------



## Jamm

Joey is still in his crate at night and during the day. Especially since his pee accident last week that pushed his progress back a couple of steps so that wont happen for a long time! I actually dont even think it will happen until i move out with Joey.


----------



## crh131

V still goes into his crate at night. I think he is ready to sleep out of it (in the baby gated area,)..but he really didn't do himself any favors when he ate the kitchen floor. lol.
So it is going to take time for me to convince my husband that he is ready for more freedom,..while we are still in the process of buying a new floor bc of him. 

I really hate putting him in his crate though. He goes in there on his own sometimes..so I know he doesn't hate it. I do let him out nearly full time during the day.. But I am here most of it (sometimes upstairs doing things.)

V is great most of the time. No accidents,..generally with the family he is calm...although he does pull on walks. But when people come over,..he FLIPS. Sometimes he will even jump. 
It is a pain what an ordeal it is to have company. I have crate him initially..slowly bring him out on a leash...correct correct correct.. Keep him calm,..treat, re direct.
I miss a lot of time with the actual holiday company.
How do you guys handle this? or are the other dogs calm with everyone?
The people who come are generally dog friendly and suggest just letting him go and "get it out"..and calm on his own.
But with the older crowd with knee problems that visit..that is not an option.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy is still in her crate at night and when I go to work. Other than that she is out of the crate. Although at Thanksgiving she was in her crate.......too many people, too much food that was within her reach. 

Yes, she still jumps on people when they come in.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Alfie is going through a bad time of jumping on people right now - \nd since the snoe he pulls on the lead quite badly again!


----------



## crh131

score points for V. I just fell pretty bad on some ice (he was actually not pulling, standing still peeing)..and V was the mother hen about it I dropped the leash and was sitting there for a little bit..and V stayed right beside me
he just kept trying to lick my hand (it is bleeding a little) and didnt move from my side the whole way home
Im fine..but it was nice the puppy cared.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Ahhhh.... yay V for being a good caring pup!! Hope your hand is okay?? Snow and ice suck, I am not looking forward to it!!!

I would love love to leave Maya out of her crate at night, I KNOW she is ready (she has the whole roam of the house now when we are gone, never an accident). But I am just afraid that a) she will make herself cozy on our bed, and there's not enough room for 3! and b) I don't want her getting up when my bf gets up for work at 5:30am! But maybe if she realizes I am not up, she will settle again? Not sure... we might have to do a "trial night". 

Puppy teens... her recall is TERRIBLE right now!! I just tried to call her inside and she pretended like she didn't hear me (and of course she was digging in the mud)... so I had to go outside, treat in hand, to lure her back in. I don't want her thinking she gets a treat for this behaviour? But what else to do??


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> Ahhhh.... yay V for being a good caring pup!! Hope your hand is okay?? Snow and ice suck, I am not looking forward to it!!!
> 
> I would love love to leave Maya out of her crate at night, I KNOW she is ready (she has the whole roam of the house now when we are gone, never an accident). But I am just afraid that a) she will make herself cozy on our bed, and there's not enough room for 3! and b) I don't want her getting up when my bf gets up for work at 5:30am! But maybe if she realizes I am not up, she will settle again? Not sure... we might have to do a "trial night".
> 
> Puppy teens... her recall is TERRIBLE right now!! I just tried to call her inside and she pretended like she didn't hear me (and of course she was digging in the mud)... so I had to go outside, treat in hand, to lure her back in. I don't want her thinking she gets a treat for this behaviour? But what else to do??


Ugh - count Alfie in the bad recall group! If he is having fun outside he just wont come in no matter what amazing treat I have in my hand! I've been known to be chasing him around the garden at 3am with cheese before......


----------



## Alfie's Girl

crh131 said:


> score points for V. I just fell pretty bad on some ice (he was actually not pulling, standing still peeing)..and V was the mother hen about it I dropped the leash and was sitting there for a little bit..and V stayed right beside me
> he just kept trying to lick my hand (it is bleeding a little) and didnt move from my side the whole way home
> Im fine..but it was nice the puppy cared.


ooh hope you're okay!  So sweet of V to be the mother hen!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro is out of the crate for half the night. It goes like this. Husband brings him to the crate in our bedroom and puts him in it. He is fine until sometime between 2-5 when he starts making noise. I used to take him out to pee, now I just open the crate and invite him into bed where he stays for 15 min or so, then jumps off and sleeps on the floor. We just got a new LLBean bed for him--the rectangle one with a denim cover and I plan on putting that in the bedroom and getting rid of the crate upstairs but have some rearranging to do first. I would leave him out of the crate when I am not in control more were I a better housekeeper. We have too much stuff and too many little things I am afraid he might eat or be able to get to. I have though about asking as a Christmas present for my kids to come and clean my house and get rid of all kinds of stuff. Don't really trust all the folks who live in my house to keep doors closed and stuff off the floor yet, either.
I remember doing CGC with Subiaco but it was many years ago. I am hopeful Jaro will be there by spring and his birthday. But then boys are slower learners than girls, right, Kathleen.


----------



## jweisman54

Sherie, I just brought back the LL Bean bed. Izzy thought it was a very large toy and chewed it up. Thankfully they have a 100% moneyback guarantee. She follows me around the house and sleeps where I am during the day anyway.

Oh and recall..............what is that? Izzy seems to forget everything that she has been taught!


----------



## jweisman54

Oh, and I forgot to say..................OMG I just finished watching Marley and Me again for the umteenth time.....I don't cry, I weep uncontrollably. I guess when you have put a dog down, you just never forget those emotions and it is portrayed so well in the movie.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

jweisman54 said:


> Oh, and I forgot to say..................OMG I just finished watching Marley and Me again for the umteenth time.....I don't cry, I weep uncontrollably. I guess when you have put a dog down, you just never forget those emotions and it is portrayed so well in the movie.


Oh my goodness, I have never watched the movie.... not sure I could handle it!! I have only had to put one dog down, our Standard Poodle, Chevy (yep, like Chevy Chase!) and I was so young, and it was so upsetting..... if I even THINK about a day without Maya now, I start crying!! (even when she is being a demon!)

Recall... glad to hear it's not just Maya!!! 

Ummmm.... does anybody else do the 'stop, drop and roll' on walks?? it's kind of embarassing....trying to coax my pup back onto her feet to walk...


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Oh.... and she ATE my Purolator delivery slip today!! The WHOLE thing (except for one little shred that I discovered and was able to identify)... GONZO!!!


----------



## iansgran

I recorded Marley and Me on the DVR but can't watch it. It was only May when Subiaco made that last middle of the night trip to the vet, and I am a big crier so if I ever do watch it I will have to be alone.
Like Vincent Jaro seems to be protector. The other day I was sitting at the compute and my husband came in and put his very cold hands under by shirt and I screeched. Jaro was there in a heartbeat climbing up on me to see if I was OK. No more cold hands Ian's grandpa!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Such good protectors  Maya barks and has a FIT whenever Bryan hugs me... not sure how to stop it... (her barking, not him hugging, haha)??


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> Roxy, what a good girl you are!!!! There is no way we would pass. What exactly did she have to do?


Ohh goodness, she had to walk through a crowd which was four people walking casually one with a wheelchair, she had to do a sit... do a down...do a stay or I use "wait". Than she had to allow the examiner to approach her and greet me (handshake) Again, and this next time brush her lightly(Oh and they always asked if it was ok to do whatever they were about to do ie...pet the dog, brush etc) and lift front paws to examine, lifted her ear flap. Than she had to either sit or down and stay and than I had to walk the length of a lead (10 or 20 ft)I cant recall how long the lead was, with her in a "wait" or stay some use... and than return to her. Same thing again except I had to recall her to me from her stay. Than a casual walk with another person parallel and their dog... say hello shake hands and move on. Than I had to leave her and exit the room for like 3 min, I came back out and she was kissing the mans cheek  Than I had to do the forward, right turn, left turn about face and I think a sit was in there somewhere. I was so focused on Roxy and listening to what was being called out I cant remember the smaller details. The room was packed with another class (handling class) and some new people with dogs one was a REALLY BIG dobie who was not the most pleasant little guy :0 He barked every 5 min and I jumped lol He did alot of that, when he first came in roxy was headed towards him and the owner was waving us back! Ok... I was scared but knew I should remain calm for my own dog which I did and she was curious but no other reaction. No treats or food is allowed while testing so this was a challenge in itself. That, And I had to work late and it was a very LOOOONG day for me. As soon as I came home I exercised her good and gave her her dinner. I had even dialed the school and was going to cancel since my confidence was not exactly where it should have been at that moment. But I went and after a few hotflashes and the barking from the biggest dobie I had ever seen in my life, along with the new people there.........she did it  This is the best summary I can give...I am not a writer and I do get wordy lol



Maya's_Mom said:


> Congrats Roxy!!!! I am sure if I took Maya they would just laugh at us  I love my girl!
> 
> And congrats to Izzy on the bells!! I love how she looks after she rang them like "yeah, mom, you are standing RIGHT THERE, why do I need to ring again??"
> 
> We have a bell by the back door that Maya doesn't use. If she wants to go out just to fool around, she will sit by the back door... silently. I she NEEDS to go out, she will bark once, to let us know she is sitting there!
> 
> Are any of your pups spending their nights outside the crate?


Roxy doesn't bark to go out either. Somehow I just kind of know but I don't know exactly what she does that indicates this  

Yes Roxy is out of the crate day and night but I have alot of gates up in the house One in the hallway leading to the bedrooms one in each bedroom doorway and one at the entrance to the family room and one in front of my bedroom  Soooo I have most all bases covered here.
Sherie, I cant expect even my adult children to remember to close their bedroom doors so I just put a gate up that they have to open and close to get in and out of their rooms. They do keep it closed because they care about their "things" besides my Maltese will mark their carpet if they don't!!!!! Their just use to it so when Roxy came there was no adjustment in routine.

its worked well for us. 




jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo's been out of his crate day and night since approx. 6 month I think. Never done anything bad yet...but we got another 14 years or so to go :crossfing
> 
> BTW, been trying to teach Cosmo the "catch in the air" trick but I'm not sure that he's got it down yet...we don't give him balls so I've had to make due with other objects. He reacts really late and the objects keep hitting him on the head, usually on his nose. He also jumps up to catch it but gets nowhere near the object. It's so funny. I used his cuz tail today to practice and I actually heard the cuz part (which is very heavy) bounce of his skull. He just blinked and looked at me funny. Oh what a doofus indeed.
> 
> Tomorrow I have my dog assessor exam. After that I will be certified to assess adult dog temperaments for use in shelters. Wish me luck! I hope they don't give me a mean dog...


No doubt you will pass with flying colors but good luck and congrats!!!! I'm confident you'll pass  Just be prepared if the dog is a little bit of a challenge 


Alfie's Girl said:


> Woooow! Way to go, Roxy!  (we'd never pass!)
> 
> 
> 
> Alfie's been sleeping on my bed for about 3 or so months now - no probs!
> 
> Good luck qwith your exam Jackie! :crossfing


Oh yes you could pass!
I changed my linen the other day and its a full days job washing all the blankets etc. (I sleep with many many blankets  Finally I was putting the bed back together fresh linen. While the sheets were drying it was raining and of course it was muddy out but Roxy needed exercise..........so out we went. So you know what happen next right?! RIGHT as soon as I put the fitted sheet on and went to put the top sheet on she jumped on the bed all excited and got cute little paw prints all over HUBBYS side of the bed   



Maya's_Mom said:


> Ahhhh.... yay V for being a good caring pup!! Hope your hand is okay?? Snow and ice suck, I am not looking forward to it!!!
> 
> I would love love to leave Maya out of her crate at night, I KNOW she is ready (she has the whole roam of the house now when we are gone, never an accident). But I am just afraid that a) she will make herself cozy on our bed, and there's not enough room for 3! and b) I don't want her getting up when my bf gets up for work at 5:30am! But maybe if she realizes I am not up, she will settle again? Not sure... we might have to do a "trial night".
> 
> Puppy teens... her recall is TERRIBLE right now!! I just tried to call her inside and she pretended like she didn't hear me (and of course she was digging in the mud)... so I had to go outside, treat in hand, to lure her back in. I don't want her thinking she gets a treat for this behaviour? But what else to do??


Ohhh maybe instead of treating at that point save the treat. Go get her and be super happy ..."come on inside!!!! than once she gets inside than treat! So that going inside means something really good... treats and a very happy Mom 


Ian'sgran said:


> Jaro is out of the crate for half the night. It goes like this. Husband brings him to the crate in our bedroom and puts him in it. He is fine until sometime between 2-5 when he starts making noise. I used to take him out to pee, now I just open the crate and invite him into bed where he stays for 15 min or so, then jumps off and sleeps on the floor. We just got a new LLBean bed for him--the rectangle one with a denim cover and I plan on putting that in the bedroom and getting rid of the crate upstairs but have some rearranging to do first. I would leave him out of the crate when I am not in control more were I a better housekeeper. We have too much stuff and too many little things I am afraid he might eat or be able to get to. I have though about asking as a Christmas present for my kids to come and clean my house and get rid of all kinds of stuff. Don't really trust all the folks who live in my house to keep doors closed and stuff off the floor yet, either.
> I remember doing CGC with Subiaco but it was many years ago. I am hopeful Jaro will be there by spring and his birthday. But then boys are slower learners than girls, right, Kathleen.



Are they? I honestly don't know. I may have read something like this here in the forums but I cant honestly recall. I know with humans Id say yes. 


jweisman54 said:


> Oh, and I forgot to say..................OMG I just finished watching Marley and Me again for the umteenth time.....I don't cry, I weep uncontrollably. I guess when you have put a dog down, you just never forget those emotions and it is portrayed so well in the movie.


OMG you torture yourself that many times!!!!! I am a very big crier......hallmark cards all that sort of thing. The movie was excellent! But I could not watch it again now that I own a Golden. 



Maya's_Mom said:


> Oh.... and she ATE my Purolator delivery slip today!! The WHOLE thing (except for one little shred that I discovered and was able to identify)... GONZO!!!


Mya Mya Mya 



Ian'sgran said:


> I recorded Marley and Me on the DVR but can't watch it. It was only May when Subiaco made that last middle of the night trip to the vet, and I am a big crier so if I ever do watch it I will have to be alone.
> Like Vincent Jaro seems to be protector. The other day I was sitting at the compute and my husband came in and put his very cold hands under by shirt and I screeched. Jaro was there in a heartbeat climbing up on me to see if I was OK. No more cold hands Ian's grandpa!


Id hold off on that movie for awhile yet Sherie.........

I haven't noticed anything like that with Roxy but than my hubby knows better than to approach with ice cold hands! I wouldn't be responsible for my reactions to that! lol

Good boy V!!!!! Sensitive little souls they are......Hope your feelings better and your hand heals. No more walking on ice!!! I so dread the ice


----------



## jweisman54

I guess I did torture myself by watching the movie again but because I had a lab before Izzy for 14.5years and the movie is about a lab I felt the need to watch it. It isn't so much about marley's death but about how his life changed the lives of a family. Very similar to how my black lab, Chloe affected our lives. Chloe has now been gone 2.5 years and I miss her every day. I find myself calling Izzy by Chloe's name so much. I guess you never forget.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> I guess I did torture myself by watching the movie again but because I had a lab before Izzy for 14.5years and the movie is about a lab I felt the need to watch it. It isn't so much about marley's death but about how his life changed the lives of a family. Very similar to how my black lab, Chloe affected our lives. Chloe has now been gone 2.5 years and I miss her every day. I find myself calling Izzy by Chloe's name so much. I guess you never forget.



Your right. But its still a golden color big dog and I cant watch it. The ending is the only part that sticks with me. That and the initial puppy stage. I know the movie was more about family with a dog. Thats why I watched it the first time........ Still........if you own or have ever owned a large dog you relate. Some individuals more so than others. Nope, you never forget.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Getting excited when visitors are here? Oh yes! He doesn't necessarily jump but he's in their face the WHOLE time they're here, like sitting in front of them or pushing toys into their knee caps. I just tell everyone to ignore him.

Did my assesser exam today. Got the craziest dog - a lab/pit mix, 2 years, male, INTACT. I have never met such a strong dog. He kept mouthing me when I was doing the grooming/health check test and when I took him out for the walk test - OMG, I almost fell and I thought my nose was going to be nipped off. Imagine the strongest your goldens have ever pulled and multiply by 3, add a chicken coup, an aggressive german shepherd in the kennel I had to pass, another dog in the outdoor area and muddy grass! I had to hold on to the leash so hard that my nails made my palms bleed. Afterwards the teacher said that the dog was probably not a good one to start with. I don't know how that poor dog will ever be adopted, he was crazy!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> Oh my goodness, I have never watched the movie.... not sure I could handle it!! I have only had to put one dog down, our Standard Poodle, Chevy (yep, like Chevy Chase!) and I was so young, and it was so upsetting..... if I even THINK about a day without Maya now, I start crying!! (even when she is being a demon!)
> 
> Recall... glad to hear it's not just Maya!!!
> 
> Ummmm.... does anybody else do the 'stop, drop and roll' on walks?? it's kind of embarassing....trying to coax my pup back onto her feet to walk...


I haven't ever watched Marley and Me! I'd like to though - I'll probably cry a lot!

Alfie is doing the drop roll a lot right now - it's becasue he doesn't like the canny collar going over his nose and he tries to rub it off! I just pull him along!



Maya's_Mom said:


> Oh.... and she ATE my Purolator delivery slip today!! The WHOLE thing (except for one little shred that I discovered and was able to identify)... GONZO!!!


cheeky Maya!


----------



## jweisman54

Charlotte, Izzy does that with her Gentle Leader as well, although she is getting much better at it.

She is also getting so much better with the bells too. Now If I say to her "do you want to go out" she goes down the stairs and noses the bell several tmes. Still waiting for her to go down on her own to ring them.


----------



## jweisman54

Just received our holiday swap gift!!!!


----------



## KaMu

presents  presents are good!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo had a playdate with his brother today. I posted some pictures in the picture session. Now he's snoozing, as is the husband.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy had her first professional grooming today.....she looks and smells wonderful. The only part of her that was clipped was the bottom of her feet and she came home with a little bow in her head..so cute!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Charlotte, Izzy does that with her Gentle Leader as well, although she is getting much better at it.
> 
> She is also getting so much better with the bells too. Now If I say to her "do you want to go out" she goes down the stairs and noses the bell several tmes. Still waiting for her to go down on her own to ring them.


Oh I am glad! I was beginning to wonder how you all were doing it and how I must be such a bad trainer becasue Alfie still wont stop pulling completely!!!



KaMu said:


> presents  presents are good!!!


Presents are very good....



jweisman54 said:


> Izzy had her first professional grooming today.....she looks and smells wonderful. The only part of her that was clipped was the bottom of her feet and she came home with a little bow in her head..so cute!


Joycs: 

:worthless

Jackie, I'll take a look at those pics!


----------



## Jamm

jweisman54 said:


> Izzy had her first professional grooming today.....she looks and smells wonderful. The only part of her that was clipped was the bottom of her feet and she came home with a little bow in her head..so cute!


Joey also had his first professional groom yesterday! He got a bath/blow dry his nails cut, hair in between pads trimmed, his pants trimmed, ears trimmed, and his tail shaped! I took some pics yesterday but i'll have to upload them today! I always love how soft Joey is after a bath<3


----------



## jweisman54

I will upload the pics soon. I can't believe the wonderful smell that she now has. She also looks 10 pound thinner...I am sure there was lots of fur raked out.


----------



## jweisman54

*After Grooming...she is exhausted*






















I couldn't even get her to stand up she was so tired. I will try to get some pics of her outside today.​


----------



## Jamm

Aw Izzy is so pretty!! Joey has a crush  lol 


Just gave poor deprived Joey his first pig ear! It lasted about all of 10mins but he loved it


----------



## KaMu

Im sitting here sipping coffee waiting for PICS!!!!

Jackie Cosmo had a great play date with his brother, they look very much alike  I just knew they would give you a more difficult dog to take your test with!....but.. you did good and passed! So if the dog is not adoptable than what  Maybe I dont really want to know the answer.

Joyce Izzy looks great, I can smell the fresh smell from here  Soooo soft. How are your Holidays going so far? Any pain with your hand healing?

Jamm....where are the pictures?!  We have to do nail trims later today, Roxy had a bath last week so shes still fresh  The shedding is less with me getting that new brush, but I can still get plenty of loose hairs off with brushing daily. I have a rake but it really doesn't get THAT much hair off at all. I think Ill look for a different type rake when I make my next dog food run......

With the pulling I can almost see Roxys brain trying to be good and do the right thing but seems sometimes she just cant do it. Where I have the most difficult time is if we are outside and someone comes to say hello in the yard. Her butt dusts the ground and she wiggles and squirms till she finally just jumps  I have tried standing on the leash while all this is going on but shes too strong. I never realize just how strong these dogs are...

Are your dogs watching TV? If there is a ball or a dog involved in the show Roxys eyes are glued to the tube! Very cute to watch


----------



## KaMu

I just noticed her bow! lol Waay too cute 
Oh and she does indeed look tired and exhausted! 

Another question? See how Izzy is laying with her back legs extended? Do all your dogs do this? I can honestly say I have never once seen Roxy do this. I wonder why?




jweisman54 said:


> I couldn't even get her to stand up she was so tired. I will try to get some pics of her outside today.​


----------



## jweisman54

_Are your dogs watching TV? If there is a ball or a dog involved in the show Roxys eyes are glued to the tube! Very cute to watch

_OMG yes....Izzy goes right up to our tv and just moves her head around watching mostly the people. We have a 60" tv so everything is huge. Se will bark if she hears another dogbark on the tv and also goes to the door if there is a door bell ringing on the tv.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> _Are your dogs watching TV? If there is a ball or a dog involved in the show Roxys eyes are glued to the tube! Very cute to watch
> 
> _OMG yes....Izzy goes right up to our tv and just moves her head around watching mostly the people. We have a 60" tv so everything is huge. Se will bark if she hears another dogbark on the tv and also goes to the door if there is a door bell ringing on the tv.



lol I love it! I keep meaning to get a video of it but the cell or camera is never handy!!!! Animal planet....Thats a real treat for Roxy!


----------



## Jamm

KaMu said:


> Another question? See how Izzy is laying with her back legs extended? Do all your dogs do this? I can honestly say I have never once seen Roxy do this. I wonder why?


Yep Joeys done that since day one, he doesn't do it EVERY TIME he lays down, but probably 75% of the time he lays like that. 


Here are Joeys groomed pics! You can see his ears and paws are nicely shaped and trimmed in these pics


















and here are his pants and tail trimmed and shaped

















and here is a body shot


----------



## KaMu

Jamm said:


> Yep Joeys done that since day one, he doesn't do it EVERY TIME he lays down, but probably 75% of the time he lays like that.
> 
> 
> Here are Joeys groomed pics! You can see his ears and paws are nicely shaped and trimmed in these pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are his pants and tail trimmed and shaped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a body shot


ahhhh!!!! Hes nice and low looks like nice compact body Jamm! His face and head, I just love, just want to grab his nose and KISS it....multiple times !!!!

Tell me what is the advantage to trimming the butt feathers? If you know.......I don't know and am curious. He looks great and his ears so nice and tidy!!!


----------



## Jamm

KaMu said:


> ahhhh!!!! Hes nice and low looks like nice compact body Jamm! His face and head, I just love, just want to grab his nose and KISS it....multiple times !!!!
> 
> Tell me what is the advantage to trimming the butt feathers? If you know.......I don't know and am curious. He looks great and his ears so nice and tidy!!!


There really is no advantage.. I just did it cuz i wanted them to be shaped. He got a "show" groom, so groomed as if he was going to be going into the ring, but of course he has nowhere near the amount of fur needed to look professional! haha. Trimming the tail i herd also lets it grow more. Like cutting out own hair, more you cut it the more it grows. BUT thats what i herd, i have no idea if its true!


----------



## KaMu

Jamm said:


> There really is no advantage.. I just did it cuz i wanted them to be shaped. He got a "show" groom, so groomed as if he was going to be going into the ring, but of course he has nowhere near the amount of fur needed to look professional! haha. Trimming the tail i herd also lets it grow more. Like cutting out own hair, more you cut it the more it grows. BUT thats what i herd, i have no idea if its true!



ahhh ok. Lucky for Roxy I'm going to get my grandson or else we'd be trimming paws and doing nails


----------



## DianaM

Where did you guys go for grooming? I'm trying to decide if I should just go to Petsmart or take her to the groomer at our vet or find another one.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy was groomed by a professional groomer locally.

Kathleen....Izzy lies like that almost all the time. She rarely curls up in a ball but sometimes she does. Only in her crate does she lie on her back spread eagle.


----------



## Jamm

DianaM said:


> Where did you guys go for grooming? I'm trying to decide if I should just go to Petsmart or take her to the groomer at our vet or find another one.


I found a groomer that does breed specifics and show grooms so he seemed like the best idea! I wasn't too thrilled with him as a person so i don't know if i'll go back to him, but he did a good job on Joey


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm those photos are waaaaay to cute!  Joey has such a lovely shape - Alfie's much taller and lankier at the moment!

Alfie lays with his legs splayed behind him sometimes, not often though!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Oh and like the new sig pic Diana!


----------



## iansgran

We were suppose to have Jaro groomed this week but husband's schedule changed so the professional one will be after Christmas. Daughter is off work on Wednesday so I thought we might go to the do it yourself place. I put the flea stuff on him today so have to wait a bit anyway. I would not use Petsmart for grooming unless you stood there and watched. I feel they are a little like the cheap hair cut places. Now I do go there for my hair cuts but I don't really care that much how my hair looks and after all I am watching what is happening. We use a lady who grooms in her house and have used her for years. 
Jaro very occassioally lies with his legs out like that. Subiaco never did but my daughter's border collie did all the time. 
The freshly groomed pics are great and I can smell them even here in Indiana. They get so soft and nice after a bath. Daughter will clip Jaro's nails this afternoon while she watches the Colts.


----------



## jweisman54

*Some video of Izzy*












I don't know why both videos duplicated...sorry


----------



## jweisman54

*Newly groomed pics*


----------



## iansgran

So how did you get Jaro to your house, Joyce? He had the same chicken until he ate the toes off. She looks beautiful newly groomed, but she'd look beautiful full of mud, too.


----------



## jweisman54

Thanks Sherie, this is Izzy's second chicken...she too ate the toes off the first one.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Izzy was groomed by a professional groomer locally.
> 
> Kathleen....Izzy lies like that almost all the time. She rarely curls up in a ball but sometimes she does. Only in her crate does she lie on her back spread eagle.


Roxy lays on her side most times if not all times! Or lying across that giant stuffed toy dog I got her.



Jamm said:


> I found a groomer that does breed specifics and show grooms so he seemed like the best idea! I wasn't too thrilled with him as a person so i don't know if i'll go back to him, but he did a good job on Joey


Lucky you found someone to do the show groom! Ive looked and no luck. But now as I'm thinking about it someone mentioned a breeder of Goldens that is or was in one of the classes where we train Roxy, I might just call them and maybe get a referral for a groomer.


Alfie's Girl said:


> Jamm those photos are waaaaay to cute!  Joey has such a lovely shape - Alfie's much taller and lankier at the moment!


Yep, Roxy too Charlotte!


Alfie's Girl said:


> Oh and like the new sig pic Diana!



Ditto! 




jweisman54 said:


> I don't know why both videos duplicated...sorry


Well that got Roxys attention!!!!!! Their just too funny when they get going with the squeaky! Roxy does that with her cuz, than brings it in front of me and squesks it as many times and as hard as she can. Cant help but laugh at her having such a good time  And her chicken isnt really a squeak its.......a cackle kind of 



jweisman54 said:


>


Tempts me to start grooming Roxy but Im too beat! She looks very pretty Joyce. I love their feet and their heads


----------



## iansgran

If you want a recommendation for a show groomer you might call the nearest Golden Retriever Club and talk to someone who shows. Our club had a meeting where they taught you how to groom


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Love the photos and movies Joyce!  I can imagine Henrietta gets a bit annoying after a while...she sounds like she's in PAIN!  Alfie does that head banging when he has a toy in his mouth sometimes too!


----------



## KaMu

Morning  The question of the day is.......
Assuming your using a PC and not a laptop........Does your Golden lay across your lap while your on the computer? Roxy does this every a.m. If I have to work and get up early she will drape herself across my lap supporting herself with her hind legs for 15 min or so. She pushes her head up under my chin or lays her head across my arms   Its sooo cold here in the morning, I cant think of a better way to warm up. I squeeze her so tight and take in all the warmth until the heaters heat kicks in  This is every morning....... Her Dad just went upstairs and she followed so now Im cold again!


----------



## West

Coop lies at my feet when I'm using the computer. He grabs one of his chill-out toys (in today's case, his brand new duck that quacks) and he just lies there. Sometimes he sleeps, sometimes he plays quietly.


----------



## Jamm

Joey lays under my feet (i sit on the couch with my laptop) and he chews his nylabone


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maya is all over the place when i am on my laptop. She usually goes outside for a bit (because I sit in the kitchen right near the back door), or she will play in the living room quietly.

Snow snow snow here!!! Maya just came to the back door covered, so cute!! Wish I had my camera out!

I think I need to take Maya to get groomed soon.... her toes are getting all "Grinchy" and her nails need to be clipped (which she doesn't let me do).... her fur is not that full, but I am sure she could use a really good brushing out!

Jamm.... Maya just told me she is in love with Joey... he's so handsome!! He looks so full and stocky... Maya just looks so..... lanky right now!!

I love the video of Izzy and Henrietta.... where did you get Henrietta?? I bet Maya would LOVE one (and my bf would hate it, which makes me want one for her even more!!)


----------



## Jamm

Maya's_Mom said:


> Jamm.... Maya just told me she is in love with Joey... he's so handsome!! He looks so full and stocky... Maya just looks so..... lanky right now!!


Aw Maya! Joey is blushing  

He is being such a brat right now! i was upstairs putting away laundry and when i came downstairs he was pulling the seems out of a carpet at the front door! What a brat!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro is at my feet, ton my lap might be a bit much now that he is getting so big. He does cuddle in bed and on the couch.
We are going to a Golden Retriever Club party Saturday and they always have an auction to raise money at the holiday party. You bring a wrapper gift and people bid on it sight unseen. I ordered another April Puppies Calendar.


----------



## Jamm

Wow Joey chewed a piece of the couch now! *** is going on with him!! I walked him, gave him a kong and im busy doing stuff around the house and he is being a TOTAL brat right now.


----------



## West

Coop's new toy duck. He loves it!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> Morning  The question of the day is.......
> Assuming your using a PC and not a laptop........Does your Golden lay across your lap while your on the computer? Roxy does this every a.m. If I have to work and get up early she will drape herself across my lap supporting herself with her hind legs for 15 min or so. She pushes her head up under my chin or lays her head across my arms   Its sooo cold here in the morning, I cant think of a better way to warm up. I squeeze her so tight and take in all the warmth until the heaters heat kicks in  This is every morning....... Her Dad just went upstairs and she followed so now Im cold again!


aww how cute! I wish Alfie would do that, he isn't much of a cuddler and he gets hot quickly. When I'm on the laptop he just does whatever he wants - sleeps, tries to get me to play, chews on me, chews on other naughty things! 

soooo is there a romance blossoming here......? :


----------



## Maya's_Mom

yep, Maya and Joey  it's a long distance relationship.... Lol.

Joey's in a bratty mood eh?? Just "one of those days"? Hope he didn't do too much damage to the couch!!

So we have snow on the ground here now, a good couple cm.... I can't keep her inside!! She's out in the yard just running running running!!! So cute!! Comes to the back door with her nose covered in snow.... oh, where is my camera??

And, I am proud to say that we got our tree on the weekend and decorated it, and for the most part, Maya has left it alone!! (I say most part, because she did grab a branch and try to pull it off, and she grabbed a ball too and tried to take that off...) When I leave for work though, I am going to put the gate across, just in case!


----------



## kkudi

Eric got attacked today (i dont understand how he didnt get injured)...so we were at a park...two small dogs (black and brown) (not sure what breed) and a beagle. they were all happily playing with eric...off the lead....until the moment the black one..attacked eric...and he had support from the brown one too! ( the beagle was not involved)

both me and the small dogs' owners were trying desperately to separate the black from Eric! my hands were between his jaws trying to open them so he could let go and he f*****g wouldn't! He was holding on Eric's ear that hard that I could not open his mouth AT ALL. The owner gave the black one a few good kicks in the stomach and hestill wouldn't let go...... 

There was a lot of blood, which initially I thought it was Erics but in the end I realized it was all coming from my hands from trying to open his mouth from Eric's ear...

i dont know exactly what it was that made him let go...the pain or whether he had had enough...we're talking about a dog 1/4 of eric's size....

anw to cut the story short...eric is fine...although i couldn't take it when all i could hear was eric crying like a baby for a good 1-2 minutes....

all the blood was from little scratches on my hands (when i was trying to open the black ones jaws)...Eric has the tiniest scratch on his ear....which is very surprising! 

i came home, cleaned my hands and applied some antiseptic on both his little scratch and my hands....and now eric is the usual himself....not sure how the fight will affect his state of mind with meeting other dogs now....but yea....

but one thing i'll tell you all...no matter how small/big the dog is......it takes a split second for something like this to happen...and when it does....you don't want your dog to be the victim! 

the owner gave me his phone number and he told me if there's a problem with eric...please let me know and and i will compensate.. which was kind of him....

the only thing i dont realize...is why dont owners have their dogs on the lead if they know they are fiesty and jealous of other dogs?? he did say that he can be a bit aggressive towards dogs!

anyway...just wanted to share my experience


----------



## iansgran

Sorry about Joey and the couch. They are really at hard chewing stage. We don't have one stuffed toy that Jaro has not destuffed. I am thinking sometimes they want to chew on soft stuff and sometimes hard. I am going to get some more cheap stuffed stuff just for him to chew up--maybe go to Goodwill and see what they have for babies. 
And really sorry Eric was attacked. I am sure you were very upset. I would have been. The size of the dog does not seem to matter. But is there someplace you can report the dog to? Because one attack is one thing, but multiple is another.
Also, I just noticed Jaro roll on his back and his scrotum is now black--blue/black. I searched the forum and it is normal, just glad I had someplace to check because it was a big surprise. I think the hormones are raging. Did you all see Edwin's post about Jona being crazy. We are in those bratty times for sure.


----------



## jweisman54

I got Henrietta ata local pet store butI am sure you could get her on line.

Izzy doesn't bother me too much while on the laptop since itis on the high tabletop in my kitchen. She usually just plays with her toys.

I am glad that Eric is ok. I hesitate to take Izzy to the park because from what I hear the park near us has some ultra agressive dogs there and with one hand unavailable I would rather nothave issues.

Chewing: I was sitting next to Izzy last night and she started to chew a nob from one of tje kitchen drawers....must be the age.


----------



## jweisman54

Here is a link topurchase Henrietta from amazon.com

Amazon.com: rubber chicken dog toy Pet Supplies


----------



## njames

Bradley destroyed his first pair of shoes over the weekend. Wife had just gotten the pair of heels. I laughed. He has been trying to chew things outside as well like rocks. Must be a phase at this age. He loved the snow though. He even figured out that if you dig under the snow there are frozen treats like dirt and poop popsicles.


----------



## jweisman54

Happy birthday to Cosmo and Jona


----------



## DianaM

Alfie's Girl said:


> Oh and like the new sig pic Diana!


Thank you!

Joyce you need to post pictures of you gift exchange in the other thread!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Oh my goodness!!! Sorry to hear about Eric!! Hope all is well (including your hands!)!!


----------



## West

Poor Eric! Hopefully, everything will be fine and he'll forget all about it.
It's complicated taking them to the dog park sometimes. You just never know what kind of dogs (or worse, owners) you'll find. But it's so important for them to socialise and play that I take Coop anyway. But, as the park is half a blck away from home, it's easier to get to know the dogs and the behaviour that can be expected from each of them. So we just avoid the aggressive or fearful ones and problem solved, for the most part.


----------



## jackie_hubert

OMG, I'm so glad Eric is ok. Cosmo has been attacked 3 times now. He seems more hesitant around dogs now which isn't such a bad thing but it was really scary! He does have a scar on his muzzle from one of those times.

At the dog park yesterday this woman with two chihuahuas kept trying to block Cosmo from going to her dogs. Every time he'd try to say hi (nicely off course) she'd run to stand in front of him to block his access. She did this to most of the dogs there. When I finally said, "hey, he's being friendly" she said "yea, I know, but I want him to know that he has to check in with me first". ***!!??!! Cause that's what dogs do, they check in with the humans before greeting their dogs. My husband nearly lost it on this woman, because the whole time she was annoyed at the other dogs at the park (there were only 3). Her little dogs were totally skittish too, but I guess what do you expect with an owner like that. Poor dogs.

BTW, do any of your pups raise their hackles when they are playing with other dogs? Cosmo did this when he was really little. Then he stopped. Then yesterday at the dog park he was doing it again. He's playing with his hackles raised. I know hackles are a sign of high arousal, whether aggressive or not, but wanted to ask you guys too if you've ever seen this as I hadn't. 

Got our Christmas tree today (cut it ourselves as we do every year at the tree lot down the street). Cosmo tried to chew a branch once but hasn't done anything else. He did play with the kitty who waits eagerly for the box of Christmas stuff to come out every year.

Video might be a bit blurry until YouTube confirms it.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> If you want a recommendation for a show groomer you might call the nearest Golden Retriever Club and talk to someone who shows. Our club had a meeting where they taught you how to groom


Thanks Sherie that's another good idea......I do her feet without a problem and nail trimming is ok now. I think Id like to take her somewhere for a professional groom every once in awhile though 



Maya's_Mom said:


> Maya is all over the place when i am on my laptop. She usually goes outside for a bit (because I sit in the kitchen right near the back door), or she will play in the living room quietly.
> 
> Snow snow snow here!!! Maya just came to the back door covered, so cute!! Wish I had my camera out!
> 
> I think I need to take Maya to get groomed soon.... her toes are getting all "Grinchy" and her nails need to be clipped (which she doesn't let me do).... her fur is not that full, but I am sure she could use a really good brushing out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kkudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric got attacked today (i dont understand how he didnt get injured)...so we were at a park...two small dogs (black and brown) (not sure what breed) and a beagle. they were all happily playing with eric...off the lead....until the moment the black one..attacked eric...and he had support from the brown one too! ( the beagle was not involved)
> 
> both me and the small dogs' owners were trying desperately to separate the black from Eric! my hands were between his jaws trying to open them so he could let go and he f*****g wouldn't! He was holding on Eric's ear that hard that I could not open his mouth AT ALL. The owner gave the black one a few good kicks in the stomach and hestill wouldn't let go......
> 
> There was a lot of blood, which initially I thought it was Erics but in the end I realized it was all coming from my hands from trying to open his mouth from Eric's ear...
> 
> i dont know exactly what it was that made him let go...the pain or whether he had had enough...we're talking about a dog 1/4 of eric's size....
> 
> anw to cut the story short...eric is fine...although i couldn't take it when all i could hear was eric crying like a baby for a good 1-2 minutes....
> 
> all the blood was from little scratches on my hands (when i was trying to open the black ones jaws)...Eric has the tiniest scratch on his ear....which is very surprising!
> 
> i came home, cleaned my hands and applied some antiseptic on both his little scratch and my hands....and now eric is the usual himself....not sure how the fight will affect his state of mind with meeting other dogs now....but yea....
> 
> but one thing i'll tell you all...no matter how small/big the dog is......it takes a split second for something like this to happen...and when it does....you don't want your dog to be the victim!
> 
> the owner gave me his phone number and he told me if there's a problem with eric...please let me know and and i will compensate.. which was kind of him....
> 
> the only thing i dont realize...is why dont owners have their dogs on the lead if they know they are fiesty and jealous of other dogs?? he did say that he can be a bit aggressive towards dogs!
> 
> anyway...just wanted to share my experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a little scary  Im glad Eric wasn't hurt any worse from that experience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jackie_hubert said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I'm so glad Eric is ok. Cosmo has been attacked 3 times now. He seems more hesitant around dogs now which isn't such a bad thing but it was really scary! He does have a scar on his muzzle from one of those times.
> 
> At the dog park yesterday this woman with two chihuahuas kept trying to block Cosmo from going to her dogs. Every time he'd try to say hi (nicely off course) she'd run to stand in front of him to block his access. She did this to most of the dogs there. When I finally said, "hey, he's being friendly" she said "yea, I know, but I want him to know that he has to check in with me first". ***!!??!! Cause that's what dogs do, they check in with the humans before greeting their dogs. My husband nearly lost it on this woman, because the whole time she was annoyed at the other dogs at the park (there were only 3). Her little dogs were totally skittish too, but I guess what do you expect with an owner like that. Poor dogs.
> 
> BTW, do any of your pups raise their hackles when they are playing with other dogs? Cosmo did this when he was really little. Then he stopped. Then yesterday at the dog park he was doing it again. He's playing with his hackles raised. I know hackles are a sign of high arousal, whether aggressive or not, but wanted to ask you guys too if you've ever seen this as I hadn't.
> 
> Got our Christmas tree today (cut it ourselves as we do every year at the tree lot down the street). Cosmo tried to chew a branch once but hasn't done anything else. He did play with the kitty who waits eagerly for the box of Christmas stuff to come out every year.
> 
> Video might be a bit blurry until YouTube confirms it.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Cat in a box
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People are nothing short of amazing...aren't they? Check in with the owner first :doh: ok....Now Ive heard everything....
> 
> Jackie what do you mean by having the hackles up?
> 
> If that isn't the cutest video!!! Was Cosmo trying to put the toy in the box? Or just being apprehensive  He seems calm
> I think Roxy is to outgoing to be so shy. Shed have gone right for whats in the box!!! She wouldn't wait for door #2
> 
> 
> Roxy nibbled on the cocktail table.........big NO NO Miss Roxy cakes Gonna have to come up with a new game plan
Click to expand...


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> If you want a recommendation for a show groomer you might call the nearest Golden Retriever Club and talk to someone who shows. Our club had a meeting where they taught you how to groom


Thanks Sherie that's another good idea......I do her feet without a problem and nail trimming is ok now. I think Id like to take her somewhere for a professional groom every once in awhile though 



Maya's_Mom said:


> Maya is all over the place when i am on my laptop. She usually goes outside for a bit (because I sit in the kitchen right near the back door), or she will play in the living room quietly.
> 
> Snow snow snow here!!! Maya just came to the back door covered, so cute!! Wish I had my camera out!
> 
> I think I need to take Maya to get groomed soon.... her toes are getting all "Grinchy" and her nails need to be clipped (which she doesn't let me do).... her fur is not that full, but I am sure she could use a really good brushing out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kkudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric got attacked today (i dont understand how he didnt get injured)...so we were at a park...two small dogs (black and brown) (not sure what breed) and a beagle. they were all happily playing with eric...off the lead....until the moment the black one..attacked eric...and he had support from the brown one too! ( the beagle was not involved)
> 
> both me and the small dogs' owners were trying desperately to separate the black from Eric! my hands were between his jaws trying to open them so he could let go and he f*****g wouldn't! He was holding on Eric's ear that hard that I could not open his mouth AT ALL. The owner gave the black one a few good kicks in the stomach and hestill wouldn't let go......
> 
> There was a lot of blood, which initially I thought it was Erics but in the end I realized it was all coming from my hands from trying to open his mouth from Eric's ear...
> 
> i dont know exactly what it was that made him let go...the pain or whether he had had enough...we're talking about a dog 1/4 of eric's size....
> 
> anw to cut the story short...eric is fine...although i couldn't take it when all i could hear was eric crying like a baby for a good 1-2 minutes....
> 
> all the blood was from little scratches on my hands (when i was trying to open the black ones jaws)...Eric has the tiniest scratch on his ear....which is very surprising!
> 
> i came home, cleaned my hands and applied some antiseptic on both his little scratch and my hands....and now eric is the usual himself....not sure how the fight will affect his state of mind with meeting other dogs now....but yea....
> 
> but one thing i'll tell you all...no matter how small/big the dog is......it takes a split second for something like this to happen...and when it does....you don't want your dog to be the victim!
> 
> the owner gave me his phone number and he told me if there's a problem with eric...please let me know and and i will compensate.. which was kind of him....
> 
> the only thing i dont realize...is why dont owners have their dogs on the lead if they know they are fiesty and jealous of other dogs?? he did say that he can be a bit aggressive towards dogs!
> 
> anyway...just wanted to share my experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a little scary  Im glad Eric wasn't hurt any worse from that experience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jackie_hubert said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I'm so glad Eric is ok. Cosmo has been attacked 3 times now. He seems more hesitant around dogs now which isn't such a bad thing but it was really scary! He does have a scar on his muzzle from one of those times.
> 
> At the dog park yesterday this woman with two chihuahuas kept trying to block Cosmo from going to her dogs. Every time he'd try to say hi (nicely off course) she'd run to stand in front of him to block his access. She did this to most of the dogs there. When I finally said, "hey, he's being friendly" she said "yea, I know, but I want him to know that he has to check in with me first". ***!!??!! Cause that's what dogs do, they check in with the humans before greeting their dogs. My husband nearly lost it on this woman, because the whole time she was annoyed at the other dogs at the park (there were only 3). Her little dogs were totally skittish too, but I guess what do you expect with an owner like that. Poor dogs.
> 
> BTW, do any of your pups raise their hackles when they are playing with other dogs? Cosmo did this when he was really little. Then he stopped. Then yesterday at the dog park he was doing it again. He's playing with his hackles raised. I know hackles are a sign of high arousal, whether aggressive or not, but wanted to ask you guys too if you've ever seen this as I hadn't.
> 
> Got our Christmas tree today (cut it ourselves as we do every year at the tree lot down the street). Cosmo tried to chew a branch once but hasn't done anything else. He did play with the kitty who waits eagerly for the box of Christmas stuff to come out every year.
> 
> Video might be a bit blurry until YouTube confirms it.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Cat in a box
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People are nothing short of amazing...aren't they? Check in with the owner first :doh: ok....Now Ive heard everything....
> 
> Jackie what do you mean by having the hackles up?
> 
> If that isn't the cutest video!!! Was Cosmo trying to put the toy in the box? Or just being apprehensive  He seems calm
> I think Roxy is to outgoing to be so shy. Shed have gone right for whats in the box!!! She wouldn't wait for door #2
> 
> 
> Roxy nibbled on the cocktail table.........big NO NO Miss Roxy cakes... Gonna have to come up with a new game plan
Click to expand...


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Naughty Roxy  Maya had a nibble of our coffee table once.... just once, and that was it. So me and my bf look at the table "scar" as just a puppy memory!

Christmas tree fell over today while I was at work. Had the gate up, so it just kind of fell sideways and landed on the coffee table, no damage or mess really... a very neat fall. Must have scared the you-know-what out of Maya though, she has not gone near the tree since I got home!!

Snow snow... so Maya comes to the back door playing with.... SOMETHING... tossing it in the air, running around, having a great old time... she makes the great dash to come inside with said "new toy" in her mouth, and I grabbed it (no sticks in the house!!!).... well.... it was not a stick. I was so grossed out... I screamed and threw it over the fence... nasty nasty nasty!!!! Frozen POO!!!! I laugh now, but I was ready to throw up when I realized when I had in my hand.....

Henrietta is $24 on Amazon.ca!!!! Worth it? I think it's so funny because it would annoy hubby and I KNOW Maya would love it...


----------



## jackie_hubert

Check out this Q+A about adolescent dogs. The websites seems very useful in general. I've also posted about it on the main page. 

Questions & Ansvers from Turid Rugaas


----------



## KaMu

KaMu said:


> Thanks Sherie that's another good idea......I do her feet without a problem and nail trimming is ok now. I think Id like to take her somewhere for a professional groom every once in awhile though
> 
> 
> 
> Maya's_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maya is all over the place when i am on my laptop. She usually goes outside for a bit (because I sit in the kitchen right near the back door), or she will play in the living room quietly.
> 
> Snow snow snow here!!! Maya just came to the back door covered, so cute!! Wish I had my camera out!
> 
> I think I need to take Maya to get groomed soon.... her toes are getting all "Grinchy" and her nails need to be clipped (which she doesn't let me do).... her fur is not that full, but I am sure she could use a really good brushing out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a little scary  Im glad Eric wasn't hurt any worse from that experience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *People are nothing short of amazing...aren't they? Check in with the owner first :doh: ok....Now Ive heard everything....
> *
> 
> 
> Jackie what do you mean by having the hackles up?
> 
> If that isn't the cutest video!!! Was Cosmo trying to put the toy in the box? Or just being apprehensive  He seems calm
> I think Roxy is to outgoing to be so shy. Shed have gone right for whats in the box!!! She wouldn't wait for door #2
> 
> 
> Roxy nibbled on the cocktail table.........big NO NO Miss Roxy cakes... Gonna have to come up with a new game plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to change what I said above in bold.........I don't want anyone touching my dog without asking first. So Im wrong in what I said. However the way your particular situation happened I still think the lady was in the wrong
Click to expand...


----------



## Jamm

OH wow, Im so sorry to hear about Eric and Cosmo! How scary. Now this raises another question, how many times have your dogs been attacked if they have been attacked? Joey has been attacked three times like Cosmo and He is also more wary of stranger dogs. When i brought him to daycare two weeks ago, he herd all the dogs barking and he got really submissive and sat RIGHT on my feet. Ofcourse he ended up having a great time, but then when he got groomed and he herd all the dogs he was very shy too. Its weird thought because whenever we go into petsmart he always wants to great all the other dogs with smiles and wags.


----------



## DianaM

Gracie got attacked a few times as well. 

First time was my cousins chihuahua when she was only 8 weeks old. My cousin was living with us at the time with his dog and we were trying to introduce them. He ended up snapping at her and biting her nose. She cried, I felt awful that I put her through that. He did it at least one other time again and ever since that day we didn't let them interact much.

Second time was at the dog park when she was 4 months old. We had her playing on the "small dog/puppy side" but there were no other dogs there and she wanted to play with the dogs on the other side. She did good with other adult dogs previously so I didn't think it would be a problem. Well she got surrounded and got scared and started crying. Poor thing. We took it slow after that!

Third/Forth time was also at the dog park in October. Things were going well since the above situation until this day. She got surrounded by 2 or 3 stupid dogs who kept barking and not letting her get up off the ground while the stupid owners were off at the picnic table talking and not paying attention. I couldn't get the other dogs away. When they finally came over and got their dogs, I took Gracie to the other side that was empty. She was having a blast until a few other dogs showed up, one that didn't like puppys and charged at her when she got close. She came running to me crying and we left after that and didn't go back for over a month. 

She has only been bitten by the chi but scared/agitated by the others. I think Gracie still acts fine after those situations. I did notice that ever since we started going to the dog park, she became more submissive to other dogs when she used to think she was top dog. She tends to lay right down and even roll over when other dogs approach. She's also learned how to tell other dogs to back off when she's done playing.


----------



## Jamm

Wow seems to be a common occurrence for our poor babies, i wonder why!


Im home sick today with a fever and a sore throat and all this nasty feelings, and since im home alone.. i know i shouldn't but i let Joey on the couch to cuddle with me and hes being so good<3 I just want snuggles and hes being a great cuddle buddy!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maya's never been attacked... well, she was lunged at my two little stupid pug dogs and intimidated by a yellow lab.... but she's fared pretty well....

Jamm, hope you feel better!!! Such a terrible time of year for getting sick! Good boy Joey for being a good snuggler!


----------



## iansgran

Cat in a box!! Was there ever a sack or a box a cat didn't go into? Loved the video.
Jaro has not been attached, he has been pinned a couple times but he has never been to a dog park and the only loose dogs he has been around have been during training. I think the reason our Goldens seem to be attached more are because they are not aggressive by nature and know the dog signals to show that they are not a threat (the submissive down on the side)--but some nasty dogs are just that. And that has nothng to do with size--little dogs can be more aggressive than big ones, maybe because a lot of dog aggression is about fear. Our dog park has yearly passes which begin in Jan. I am very unsure if I want to get one. I think I might ask our trainer what she thinks. Jaro is a real middle of the road guy--not too shy and not aggressive. He was raising his hackles a few months ago when he heard noises at night when we were outside, big trucks went by, things like that, but I don't remember him doing it recently. If another dog was around and he did it I would get control of him asap because he might be reading some dog language I can't. I know there are lots of signs and I am not seeing them.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Andreas, that sounds awful. Poor Eric. Give him a hug from his bro!

Sherie, Alfie's tummy and groin is sorta quite black too??? It looks like he's been in a lot of dirt lol!

as for Bradley....tut tut young man!!!!!!!!! 

Jackie, I've noticed the hackles on Alfie a few times when playing or when another dog is approaching! That's such a cute video!

Brianne - that's so hilarious - frozen poop! hehehehehe 

Alfie's never been attacked thankfully! We don't have dog parks here so besides puppy class he's never been in a situation with lots of dogs. And besides, Alfie doesn't meet many dogs that are bigger than him! 

Jamm, hope you're feeling better! Alfie is permenantly on our couch!


----------



## KaMu

No attacks here but than we don't head out to any dog parks. Occasionally my Maltese will snap at Roxy but that is decreasing as time goes by and she gets a bit older it also only really happens if Im petting one and not the other :/.
Neighbors that pass by while we are out, I always make Roxy sit and wait until they have passed with their dogs. I do the same if I hear a car coming or going, sit and wait and when they are out of site I release her. Ive don't that for the past 4 months.


I still dont know what "hackles" going up means lol

Jamm hope you feel better tonight. Tis the season for the sniffles  Among other lovely viruses


----------



## Jamm

Oh man! Well Joeys sweetness only lasted so long haha. Im worse but Joey is being so weird tonight! Hes been humping me ALLL night. I walk and he grabs a leg and goes to town. Im sitting on the couch and he grabs my knee and starts again. Is this common in any other pups? Even if i say no and shake him off he still goes right back to it! And whats worse is he has this big goofy smile on his face the whole time! what a little horndog.


----------



## KaMu

Roxy does it to Jam :/ I just casually yet firmly push on her shoulder and tell her no. over and over again, and continue walking away........


----------



## iansgran

When the hair on the back of their necks and down the center of their back stands of end that is hackles going up. When it happens you really can't miss it on a short haired dog, or our dogs who don't have their full coats yet. Maybe on longer haired dogs or curly haired ones it isn't as obvious. I don't remember it happening to Subiaco more than a few times in his whole life, and only 4 or 5 times so far for Jaro. 



KaMu said:


> No attacks here but than we don't head out to any dog parks. Occasionally my Maltese will snap at Roxy but that is decreasing as time goes by and she gets a bit older it also only really happens if Im petting one and not the other :/.
> Neighbors that pass by while we are out, I always make Roxy sit and wait until they have passed with their dogs. I do the same if I hear a car coming or going, sit and wait and when they are out of site I release her. Ive don't that for the past 4 months.
> 
> 
> I still dont know what "hackles" going up means lol
> 
> Jamm hope you feel better tonight. Tis the season for the sniffles  Among other lovely viruses


----------



## KaMu

ohhhh ok Thanks Sherie! I don't believe we have seen that here yet....... Is it a fear reaction?


----------



## iansgran

It is an excitement--so fear, and aggression and other things, too. It is to make them look bigger, kind of like a puffer fish, I think. But it is uncontrolled.


----------



## kkudi

no blackness noticed here with eric....

we're back to ice-cream poop...although its getting better..i think it may have to do with the stress he suffered when he got attacked....


eric's starting to slow down on his food...this morning for example...he ate 3/4 and he ate the rest an hour later.....has anyone seen this behaviour with their puppies?

eric is scared very easily


----------



## Jamm

Nope Joey is a piggy and would eat all the food in the world if he could! Once he hears "breakfast time" or "dinner time" he sits and waits like a good boy but once i say "okay" he is plowing it down. Not really fast which is good, so he takes his time but he definitely doesn't leave anything! The humping is continuing today! My mom was joking saying all the pets are horny cuz Jesse's been humping all the beds and now Joey with everyones legs. But hes being nice and chill which is good, just chewing on his bones and he already has done both potties so hopefully we wont have to go back outside for a while! Its way to cold D: 

What do you guys do if you dont have a fence? I feel so bad for Joey cuz i didn't walk him yesterday cuz im sick and its too cold, and we dont have a fenced yard so i can't just put him back there to let him burn off some energy. Im gunna try to walk him today, bundle up really warm then walk him around the neighbourhood.


----------



## iansgran

The only thing Jaro humps has been a couple of stuffed toys. The new teddy bear I got at Goodwill is getting a workout--and when I see it I take it away for a bit. Joyce out some kind of tie out thing for Izzy while her hand is still hurt. But I know this cold has sure put a hamper on Jaro's time out. He doesn't mind but the rest of us do and the snow is now packed down and slippery. Jamm do you have a space in your house where he can do zoomies. Our dinning room is large and he can run around the table if he has to.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maya will hump Bryan and I if we are playing with her, like she's too excited or something? it doesn't happen often, and we just push her off.

We have a fenced yard so Maya can run around. She is pretty good out there by herself, except for her new habit of playing with frozen poop. It's so gross.... I go out and clean them all up, but there's always one 'buried treasure' that she finds under the snow...

Eating? Maya has barely eaten in 3 days.... she goes through phases of eating like a pig, and then not eating.... we got her a new kibble (one that she has had before and loved!), but now she isn't eating it. I added some warm chicken broth to it yesterday to get her to eat her breakfast.... then she never touched her dinner!!! Not sure what is up with the girl....

She's outside zooming in the snow right now....


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Oh man! Well Joeys sweetness only lasted so long haha. Im worse but Joey is being so weird tonight! Hes been humping me ALLL night. I walk and he grabs a leg and goes to town. Im sitting on the couch and he grabs my knee and starts again. Is this common in any other pups? Even if i say no and shake him off he still goes right back to it! And whats worse is he has this big goofy smile on his face the whole time! what a little horndog.


Hehe I had to laugh!  Alfie has a habit of simultaneously chewing and humping my bed covers...weather I'm under them or not. I've taken to just yanking the covers over me and trying to fall asleep with him humping my legs lol! If I try and correct him then he gets even more excited and then goes to chew on ME. 



kkudi said:


> no blackness noticed here with eric....
> 
> we're back to ice-cream poop...although its getting better..i think it may have to do with the stress he suffered when he got attacked....
> 
> 
> eric's starting to slow down on his food...this morning for example...he ate 3/4 and he ate the rest an hour later.....has anyone seen this behaviour with their puppies?
> 
> eric is scared very easily


Aww, Alfie's poops are still a bit temperamental. On walks they are all ice ceramy.  I had someone mention expressing his anal glands to me. :yuck: Not sure if I'm brave enough - anyone else had a go?????

Alfie is not eating much either. It's been happening slowly over the last month or so. I've started to put his entire daily food allowance in a bowl with some meat or gravy to make it taste better and leaving it out for him all day long. He is barely touching it and the last few days the only way I've gotten him to finish his food is to hand feed him??????? I've spoken to my breeder about it. Basically she said that if you were eating the same kibble every day you'd get bored too!  I try and add things to his food like grated cheese, honey, pb etc to make it more interesting. I don't really know what else to do at the moment????


----------



## jweisman54

What is Maya and Alfie eating for kibble? Maybe they had their growth spurt and they are slowing down now. Izzy would eat the entire 30 lb bag of TOTW if she could! No humping here. Anal glands...........I can usually see a tiny bit of that secretion at the end of her poop but the other day did not. Well that night in the middle of the night she must have either rubbed or scratched or licked at it.OMG the smell almost made me puke. She basically expressed her own anal gland.


----------



## West

Coop was almost attacked today by a black Lab in the park. I've seen the Lab lots of times and he usually ignores Cooper because he spends most of the time trying to mount female dogs (and his owner doesn't do anything to prevent it), but today he started rough playing with Coop and suddenly he started growling awfully. So I just stepped in and poured some water on him from Coop's water bottle. Very effective! I was happy because it stopped him immediately without harming him in any way.

Coop never gets tired of his kibble, he eats as if it was his last meal! But lately he has also been trying to eat ANYTHING that he sees. So yesterday I had to run to the vet because he ate a pencil. Fortunately, he is just fine, but he got me scared. He has a check up on Friday, but the vet told me not to worry. He is very active and has a fine appetite (too much of an appetite, honestly!). 

Also, he's been acting like a total brat! Grrr!

And his hackles only come up when he is scared and barks. He is scared of random things, such as leaf-blowing machines which are not being used at that time, garbage bags, shadows and many things night-related. He is rarely scared during the day.


----------



## jweisman54

West said:


> Coop was almost attacked today by a black Lab in the park. I've seen the Lab lots of times and he usually ignores Cooper because he spends most of the time trying to mount female dogs (and his owner doesn't do anything to prevent it), but today he started rough playing with Coop and suddenly he started growling awfully. So I just stepped in and poured some water on him from Coop's water bottle. Very effective! I was happy because it stopped him immediately without harming him in any way.
> 
> Coop never gets tired of his kibble, he eats as if it was his last meal! But lately he has also been trying to eat ANYTHING that he sees. So yesterday I had to run to the vet because he ate a pencil. Fortunately, he is just fine, but he got me scared. He has a check up on Friday, but the vet told me not to worry. He is very active and has a fine appetite (too much of an appetite, honestly!).
> 
> Also, he's been acting like a total brat! Grrr!
> 
> And his hackles only come up when he is scared and barks. He is scared of random things, such as leaf-blowing machines which are not being used at that time, garbage bags, shadows and many things night-related. He is rarely scared during the day.


Izzy's hackles go up when she is scared and she is scared of most moving things, ie plastic bags blowing on the ground, the UPS truck, definitely shadows too and lots of things that go bump in the night. I am also seeing a very bratty attitude as well. She is eating all different things too. Yesterday she went into the toilet bowl water to retrieve a tissue, brought a stick into the house that she must have been hiding in her mouth...sneaky puppies we have.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maya is eating Natural Balance lamb and rice flavour. Normally she is on Nutrience, but we ran out and got this stuff.... she normally gobbles it right up!! She still hasn't touched her breakfast (which is actually her dinner from last night).... the vet said that she might just not feel like eating.... and as long as she is acting/looking normal, then not to worry.... She still follows me around when I have food.... so I am a bit concerned that I have spoiled her with people food treats (carrots, cheese, etc) and that now she's wanting that more than her own kibbles!!

Maya has very rarely raised her hackles... But you know what she does do?? Bares her teeth to me when we are playing. It can be intimidating, she shows her teeth and pulls her lips up to really bare them at me.... BUT.... if I put my hand in harms way, she moves her mouth... she has absolutely no intention of biting... not sure why she does it?

Oh, and people have been talking about black bellies?? Maya's has always been black-ish. Never pink.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Here's Maya with our tree!! Couldn't get the whole tree in the picture....


----------



## KaMu

Love your Christmas tree MyasMom!!! Mya looks very proud of her Mommas work decorating 

blackish bellies, I don't think we see that here with Roxy. Shes dark skinned on her inner hind lags but abdomen is the same as its been kind of grayish in color.

Outdoors/yard running. We have a fenced in area that comes off the side of the house accessed by going onto our back deck........its about 500 square feet sized. Its great if you just don't feel like putting on shoes and a jacket to let her out, but we rarely use it. Basically its a safe convenient dog pee/poop area 

Lots less zoomies here I cant remember the last time we had these indoors zoomies. We use a 20 or 30 foot cotton lead on Roxy for outdoor runs. This way I am able to grab the leash at any given moment if I need to, she runs all through the front yard several times a day with the lead dragging behind her. I hook her up at the front door with her sitting (she knows what this leash means...fun!) than tell her "race" she goes about 10 feet than grabs the remaining 20 foot of leash , picks it all up and runs to the front yard where she waits for me or whoever to start playing  Its cute. And this is how she gets her zoomies in. Ive tried to take her outback where the yard is 3/4 enclosed but she is apprehensive and bolts back to the front yard! To get her back inside I ask if she wants to eat? She has just recently caught on to what this whole sentence means. "Lets go eat" and now she normally runs to the door. But... I also never lie to here lol If I say lets go eat that's exactly what we go do! 
If I put on her leather leash she knows we are just going out for bathroom necessities, which is in one corner of our yard. If I use a smaller 4 foot leash we are usually going in the car  She really does know the difference.........

She just kind of falls into daily habits that have been repeated over and over again through the months.........

Also we live on the outskirts of a State Forest so our housing development is in the woods  Not much other than local traffic goes through basically neighbors since our development is only about 23 homes. 

Appetite hasn't changed one bit.........loves FOOD! And I must admit I give her teeny tiny nibbles of some of my foods. She waits patiently till I say take it... so she does have good manners. Oh wait... I had a pound of butter softening on the counter yesterdaY...came back to make cookie dough and she had eaten the wrapper and butter!!!! Poops are still fine here........


----------



## jweisman54

I was just vacuuming and Izzy hates the vacuum and peed on the rug. Urgh, she could have gone on the tile!


----------



## njames

Here are some festive pics of Bradley!


----------



## jweisman54

Love your bowtie Bradley.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> I was just vacuuming and Izzy hates the vacuum and peed on the rug. Urgh, she could have gone on the tile!



Izzy! :0 Ohh goodness....she hates it that much Joyce?!

Yes, the tile would have been a much easier cleanup!!!! 


NJames....Bradley is so big and so beautiful!!! My favorite pic is the snow picture  Closing his eyes, wishing for MORE snow


----------



## jweisman54

I can't stand this..........she is stealing everything!


----------



## KaMu

Just like in that dog poem...If its there and I see it its mine


----------



## KaMu

*Joyce*

*10 Dog Rules of Ownership ...For Joyce from Izzy
*
1. If I like it, it's mine.
2. If it's in my mouth, it's mine.
3. If I can take it from you, it's mine.
4. If I had it a little while ago, it's mine.
5. If it's mine, it must never appear to be yours in any way.
6. If I'm chewing something up, all the pieces are mine.
7. If it just looks like mine, it's mine.
8. If I saw it first, it's mine.
9. If you are playing with something and you put it down, it automatically becomes mine.
10. If it's broken, it's yours.


----------



## jweisman54

That is so true and funny.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Love the poem!! Yes so true and so funny!!! Maya was stealing everything too... she's getting better though, so there is light at the end of your tunnel  She was very very bad for a while, and now she just seems to have it out for my socks, my knickers, my bras, my mittens and snotty kleenexs. Oh, and my polysporin lip balm. (I know, I know... so PUT THEM AWAY BRIANNE!!! lol)


----------



## Maya's_Mom

KaMu said:


> Love your Christmas tree MyasMom!!! Mya looks very proud of her Mommas work decorating
> 
> Appetite hasn't changed one bit.........loves FOOD! And I must admit I give her teeny tiny nibbles of some of my foods. She waits patiently till I say take it... so she does have good manners. Oh wait... I had a pound of butter softening on the counter yesterdaY...came back to make cookie dough and she had eaten the wrapper and butter!!!! Poops are still fine here........


Ah thank you, I love decorating my tree 

Did she eat ALL the butter?!?! Crazy girl!!

Maya waits patiently too... just sits and stares. I finally got her to eat her dinner tonight... I went and bought a can of wet food and mixed it with her dry kibbles. That did the trick.


----------



## jackie_hubert

No eating food, Cosmo scoffs at that. As food obsessed as always.

No humping here, thank goodness.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

njames, Bradley is looking so handsome! 

I love the Dog Rules Kathleen - I have one to add...11. The soil in the garden in mine. The flower beds are mine for my personal enjoyment. Thankyou.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Oh...and Mr Alfie has a liking of butter too..... And if I so much as dare to get the cheese out of the fridge......watch out!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Oh, anytime Maya hears a package krinkle.... she comes RUNNING!!! Who decided to put dog treats in krinkly plastic bags anyway?? I have to tell her all the time "just because it krinkles, doesn't mean its for you!" Like really, even when I open the bread bag... there she is!! Also, she has taken to the dishwasher.... as soon as we open it, she runs to lick off the plates and stuff...

Brrrrrr.... very cold out this morning!!! -10degrees!! Maya was just outside and usually she will bark once to come back in.... today she woof'd woof'd about 7 times really quick.... guess she was chilly!! 

Who was saying last week that they fell on ice and pup sat with them?? Well, last night we were out in the yard playing (and encouraging zoomies) in the snow... Maya ran from me, but then doubled back and ran right INTO me, knocking me over and I landed hard on my bottom.... she came right over and started licking my nose!! So sweet. But those little puppy kisses didn't help the bruise on my thigh and my back being sore from the fall


----------



## iansgran

Once when I was making Madelines I had a whole pound of melted butter sitting on the counter cooling and Subiaco ate the whole thing. He puked for a day.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Once when I was making Madelines I had a whole pound of melted butter sitting on the counter cooling and Subiaco ate the whole thing. He puked for a day.



Roxy must have an iron stomach than! I will say Roxy LOVES all foods  Toast being a favorite  I eat a lot of toast


----------



## Jamm

Joey has never had butter haha, the only thing he has had that was mine is bread with mayo on it. He was very pleased it dropped from my plate! He also gets a little bit of roast beef whenever we have some. He loves that too. Joey recently has been able to catch a treat in his mouth  Very pleased with that, idk when it happened but he can do it


----------



## jweisman54

I have to say that I have never intentionally given Izzy people food unless she had diarrhea. 

She did, however, lover the whole wheat bagel which she stole from the counter and the entire tissue which she stole from the trash yesterday. I assume that went through ok since she is pooping just fine. I thought seagulls were scavengers but these pups take the prize.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Alfie eats my food a lot! Ever time I sit down and eat he begs for it. I make him wait for it though! His fav is cheese and bread/sandwiches!


----------



## jweisman54

Well, Miss Henrietta the Rubber Chicken has met her demise by the sharp teeth of Izzy...$15 in the trash and she only lasted less than a week.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Well, Miss Henrietta the Rubber Chicken has met her demise by the sharp teeth of Izzy...$15 in the trash and she only lasted less than a week.


Hehehehehehe...sorry for laughing!


----------



## jweisman54

They really need to make good toys indestructible!


----------



## DianaM

Wow I'm glad Gracie doesn't jump up on the counters or steal food. She has been pretty good about that stuff. 

My sister's pom used to steal everything. He's eaten a whole tub of butter, a bag of probably 5 shawarma sandwiches and probably about 50 pairs of underwear over the years. We didn't know what we were doing with that poor dog. I learned my lesson!

Joyce, check out this company. They have really good stuff! Gracie hasn't been able to ruin her Bumi (although she's not a huge chewer anyway). 
B


----------



## Jamm

Joey also has the Bumi. He carries it around and swings it back and forth and then lays and chews on it! Its still alive.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Never trust a quiet pup.... so while I am sitting here giggling about pounds of butter being eaten.... she ate my serviette!!! I had cheese and crackers, my plate and napkin were still sitting there... so she ate the napkin *sigh*

Huh, so Henriette met her unfortunate end eh?? Maybe I won't get one for Maya afterall!! LOL!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> Never trust a quiet pup.... so while I am sitting here giggling about pounds of butter being eaten.... she ate my serviette!!! I had cheese and crackers, my plate and napkin were still sitting there... so she ate the napkin *sigh*
> 
> Huh, so Henriette met her unfortunate end eh?? Maybe I won't get one for Maya afterall!! LOL!!


Oh my - makes Alfie sound really good far a change! He's never gone for napkins....


----------



## jweisman54

Huh, so Henriette met her unfortunate end eh?? Maybe I won't get one for Maya afterall!! LOL!![/QUOTE]

I think I am going to try that Bumi toy.


----------



## DianaM

jweisman54 said:


> Huh, so Henriette met her unfortunate end eh?? Maybe I won't get one for Maya afterall!! LOL!!


I think I am going to try that Bumi toy.[/QUOTE]

You won't regret it! They have a guarantee that if your dog destroys it, you get a free replacement.


----------



## iansgran

I just order the Bumi before I read the above. I needed to add to my Amazon to get the free shipping. It was backordered from Amazon but it gave me the shipping free. I also order two reflective vests for walking Jaro at night. Gosh but it seems night comes soon these days. The Winter solstice can't come soon enough. Did I say on this thread that I have been going to Goodwill and buying stuffed animals in their baby department? They get destuffed so quickly that I am tired of paying dog store prices and the Goodwill has stuffed toys for a couple of dollars.


----------



## DianaM

My mother in law buys a lot of dog toys at Home Goods. They are cheap there.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> I have to say that I have never intentionally given Izzy people food unless she had diarrhea.
> 
> She did, however, lover the whole wheat bagel which she stole from the counter and the entire tissue which she stole from the trash yesterday. I assume that went through ok since she is pooping just fine. I thought seagulls were scavengers but these pups take the prize.


 well at least it was whole wheat! 
I thought about this today and I do give her regular foods to "taste" no table food from the table. But while I'm preparing foods I share if she isn't begging. I will usually treat her when shes just lying down doing nothing. Ive done that since she was a pup, and its paid off quite well. She does get yogurt, bananas, pumpkin or whatever else I might mix up for her kong toys. We also use frozen peas for training sometimes to 


jweisman54 said:


> Well, Miss Henrietta the Rubber Chicken has met her demise by the sharp teeth of Izzy...$15 in the trash and she only lasted less than a week.





DianaM said:


> I think I am going to try that Bumi toy.


I can not buy another toy! See Toys below

The pictures below are Roxy's toys...the ones IN HER cabinet I try to alternate with the ones NOT IN her cabinet but off to the side lol. Sometimes I just leave the doors open and let her pick.....
Ive only had to throw away to stuffies and if I were better at sewing Id have fixed them myself!
This is Roxys cabinet in my family room... doors are open so you can see 








This is just an opening where we had a TV now it just holds her toys that she plays with THIS week











Ian'sgran said:


> I just order the Bumi before I read the above. I needed to add to my Amazon to get the free shipping. It was backordered from Amazon but it gave me the shipping free. I also order two reflective vests for walking Jaro at night. Gosh but it seems night comes soon these days. The Winter solstice can't come soon enough. Did I say on this thread that I have been going to Goodwill and buying stuffed animals in their baby department? They get destuffed so quickly that I am tired of paying dog store prices and the Goodwill has stuffed toys for a couple of dollars.


Goodwill is a really good idea have to be careful of those plastic eyes and the beenie babies type toys..... Geesh... I sure hope Roxy doesn't decided to become a toy shredder!


----------



## jackie_hubert

I'm lucky that Cosmo has never yet destroyed a single toy, not even stuffed animals. Our guide dog though - I was performing surgery every two weeks!


----------



## kkudi

Eric's only started destroying toys the last couple of months...he destroyed rubber toyes, stuffed toys, balls.......i need to buy a few more toys to keep him busy...any thoughts?

Also, Eric eats some his food...and then goes back it an hour or two later.....i think this is what adults dogs do....so i think he's starting to become more like an adult lol!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Never heard of a Bumi???? Will have to see if we have them over here...

Alfie's not too much of a destroyer but we have a few stuffies waiting for surgury!!! 

Andreas, Alfie is now at the point where he wont eat unless I hand feed him....


----------



## Jamm

Joey will destroy ANY stuffed toy. I've just given up on buying them because its not worth it! lol. Hes good with a well made tennis ball, or a good plastic ball. His fav are the Planet dog Orbee's. Hes not that into squeaky toys but he loves his Cuz.


----------



## jweisman54

kkudi said:


> Eric's only started destroying toys the last couple of months...he destroyed rubber toyes, stuffed toys, balls.......i need to buy a few more toys to keep him busy...any thoughts?
> 
> Also, Eric eats some his food...and then goes back it an hour or two later.....i think this is what adults dogs do....so i think he's starting to become more like an adult lol!


Andreas, get the nylabones...they come in all sorts of different shapes. But get the ones for heavy chewers. Izzy probably has 6 or 7 of these. She likes the one that is actually knotted at both ends and the one that looks like a giant knuckle bone. She also has two circular ones. They are great for the aggressive chewer. Forget stuffed toys, she tears through them within minutes.

Charlotte, I once had a dog that I handfed....BIG, HUGE MISTAKE...scatter his kibble on the floor and see if he eats it. If he gets hungry enough he will eat. Break the habit now before it gets too late.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maya is not a stuffy destroyer either. Her hippo and Gorilla are losing their arms just from natural wear and tear... they are waiting for surgery. I will have to look into that Bumi toy... because Maya needs another toy!! haha, I spoil her! She loves her Wubbas though!! Her small Snugga Wubba got stripped the other day, all that's left is the ball from inside. We still have a squeaky Wubba (her fave) and a big Snugga Wubba, which she whips around.

Maya still not eating her kibble.... so this morning I smelled it. And it smells.... weird. I don't blame her for not eating it!!! I've been mixing it with a 1/4 can of wet food and she licks her bowl clean that way! What sucks though, we dumped the whole bag of food into her food container and tossed the bag out.... otherwise, I'd be taking it back to the store!!!

But on a normal basis.... Maya eats when she wants to. She's the same, she will graze over a few hours (or the day).... it's rare for her to gobble her whole meal at once anymore....


----------



## Maya's_Mom

jweisman54 said:


> Andreas, get the nylabones...they come in all sorts of different shapes. But get the ones for heavy chewers. Izzy probably has 6 or 7 of these. She likes the one that is actually knotted at both ends and the one that looks like a giant knuckle bone. She also has two circular ones. They are great for the aggressive chewer. Forget stuffed toys, she tears through them within minutes.


Yes! Nylabones are great!! Maya has a couple right now, and I am sure Santa will be bringing her more!! Her favourite is the one that looks like a chicken drumstick shape, and one that looks like a ... well, just looks like a bone!


----------



## Jamm

jweisman54 said:


> Andreas, get the nylabones...they come in all sorts of different shapes. But get the ones for heavy chewers. Izzy probably has 6 or 7 of these. She likes the one that is actually knotted at both ends and the one that looks like a giant knuckle bone. She also has two circular ones. They are great for the aggressive chewer.


Oh Joey has those Nylabones! The knuckle look alike one is his favourite. He also has a giant bone with like... red bumps on the middle part? Its bacon flavoured and thats his second favourite  For xmas in his stocking i got him a long 'wolf' sized fully bacon one.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Ah yes Jamm! Maya has that one too, hers is green in the middle with bacon flavoured ends.... it's not her favourite, but she loves to carry it around and drop it on our toes!!


----------



## DianaM

When Gracie stopped eatting her food, we started adding a teaspoon of plain yogurt and she's been going crazy for meal time every since! Even though we ran out and haven't been using any the past couple days (shhh don't tell her!)


----------



## jackie_hubert

Food smelling weird may mean that it's gone rotten. We try not to have any high-meat quantity dog food open for more than 3 weeks as it may go bad. Some of the wheat/corn based stuff can sit in your storage forever before going bad.


----------



## KaMu

Maya's_Mom said:


> Oh, anytime Maya hears a package krinkle.... she comes RUNNING!!! Who decided to put dog treats in krinkly plastic bags anyway?? I have to tell her all the time "just because it krinkles, doesn't mean its for you!" Like really, even when I open the bread bag... there she is!! Also, she has taken to the dishwasher.... as soon as we open it, she runs to lick off the plates and stuff...
> 
> Brrrrrr.... very cold out this morning!!! -10degrees!! Maya was just outside and usually she will bark once to come back in.... today she woof'd woof'd about 7 times really quick.... guess she was chilly!!
> 
> Who was saying last week that they fell on ice and pup sat with them?? Well, last night we were out in the yard playing (and encouraging zoomies) in the snow... Maya ran from me, but then doubled back and ran right INTO me, knocking me over and I landed hard on my bottom.... she came right over and started licking my nose!! So sweet. But those little puppy kisses didn't help the bruise on my thigh and my back being sore from the fall



Ohhh gosh ...hope your feeling ok after the fall!!? Sweet puppy dog came to the rescue.



Maya's_Mom said:


> Never trust a quiet pup.... so while I am sitting here giggling about pounds of butter being eaten.... she ate my serviette!!! I had cheese and crackers, my plate and napkin were still sitting there... so she ate the napkin *sigh*
> 
> Huh, so Henriette met her unfortunate end eh?? Maybe I won't get one for Maya afterall!! LOL!!


100% correct... never trust a quiet pup!!! Truer words were never spoken!



Alfie's Girl said:


> Never heard of a Bumi???? Will have to see if we have them over here...
> 
> Alfie's not too much of a destroyer but we have a few stuffies waiting for surgury!!!
> 
> Andreas, Alfie is now at the point where he wont eat unless I hand feed him....



I think the cuz toys have gotten the most use here! We have one that looks kind of like a chicken that Roxy seems to really like. She loves the squeaker toys best of all.


----------



## kkudi

So more nylabones it is! he has one, and it's got some flavour in it and he just loves it! i will be buying him lots of presents during this weekend though...i want something apart from kongs, that are interesting and not too expensive and can keep him busy for a while! i haven't found anything worthwhile yet! 

Eric had the zoomies really badly today! basically we were walking in a river path...and there was place where I can step into the water ( not deep at all). I started kicking the water for fun. The minute Eric heard me he had the zoomies for like 5 minutes! he was super excited! 
I'm planning to do that tomorrow to see if he gets the zoomies again! That should probably hint me that he loves the water!


----------



## Jamm

I took Joey on a nice walk today when i got home from work but he was being a total spazz! He had zoomies basically the whole way, and he was pulling like crazy! The only thing i was proud of was that he was marking  No lifting his leg, but he smelled some other dogs pee in the snow and went and peed right on it.. then on like 15 other pees! LOL


edit: Joeys humping has increased like crazy! omg.


----------



## kkudi

no humping behaviour noticed here but he does mark a lot! with or without cocking! he sometimes lifts his leg and sometimes still squats!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Joey will destroy ANY stuffed toy. I've just given up on buying them because its not worth it! lol. Hes good with a well made tennis ball, or a good plastic ball. His fav are the Planet dog Orbee's. Hes not that into squeaky toys but he loves his Cuz.


Alfie has a pink and blue orbee that he loves to play with - it used to have rope through it but he chewed it off lol! He has the green cuz!



jweisman54 said:


> Andreas, get the nylabones...they come in all sorts of different shapes. But get the ones for heavy chewers. Izzy probably has 6 or 7 of these. She likes the one that is actually knotted at both ends and the one that looks like a giant knuckle bone. She also has two circular ones. They are great for the aggressive chewer. Forget stuffed toys, she tears through them within minutes.
> 
> Charlotte, I once had a dog that I handfed....BIG, HUGE MISTAKE...scatter his kibble on the floor and see if he eats it. If he gets hungry enough he will eat. Break the habit now before it gets too late.


Yeah I'm not too happy about it! I'm going to email our breeder today and see what she has to say! 



Jamm said:


> Oh Joey has those Nylabones! The knuckle look alike one is his favourite. He also has a giant bone with like... red bumps on the middle part? Its bacon flavoured and thats his second favourite  For xmas in his stocking i got him a long 'wolf' sized fully bacon one.


Oooh thanks for the reminder....must get Alfie a stocking too! 



DianaM said:


> When Gracie stopped eatting her food, we started adding a teaspoon of plain yogurt and she's been going crazy for meal time every since! Even though we ran out and haven't been using any the past couple days (shhh don't tell her!)


Ah yes, unfortunately we tried that one and it worked for a day or two but then he lost interest again.



Jamm said:


> I took Joey on a nice walk today when i got home from work but he was being a total spazz! He had zoomies basically the whole way, and he was pulling like crazy! The only thing i was proud of was that he was marking  No lifting his leg, but he smelled some other dogs pee in the snow and went and peed right on it.. then on like 15 other pees! LOL
> 
> 
> edit: Joeys humping has increased like crazy! omg.


Oh dear lol! Alfie's bedtime humping is as bad as ever still. I'm thinking I'm going to have to march him outside my room for a chill out everytime he trys it now.  I have silly names for him and when he starts humping I say...'ahh I see- it's humpy time now'...lol I know I'm weird!


----------



## iansgran

Rainy days and bratty puppies always get me down.
Tomorrow they say snow, but today we have rain so not much outdoor time. No one wants to go out in the mud and rain but Jaro. This equals one bratty pup. Plus I had to buy a new stove because mine just died and I hate to spend that much money on replacing something. So not much holiday mood for me today. And no cookies. What a bummer. I should be baking up a storm.


----------



## GoldenJona

I have noticed Jona humping the cushions a lot more now. Is my puppy the only one in this forum that doesn't mark, I haven't read every ones post but from what I've read your puppies are lifting their legs already? Jona still squats and has never lifted his leg and will only pee once or twice during our walk. I will say he is a bit more umm aggressive? We went to the dog park today and there was a 5 month old golden there that submitted to him right away, Jona got on top of her and started growling. Another older cocker spaniel submitted to him and he got on top of her and then he was playing with another 1 1/2 year old golden and he got on top and just stood there. I'm really hoping this teenage phase will pass soon because it is becoming very stressful on our family.


----------



## Jamm

Edwin, Joey hasn't been lifting his leg at all and i just noticed the 'marking' on our walk the other day. I also hope the teenage stage ends, but i dont think we have even really began it yet!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro isn't marking either, well he does want to poop where the other dogs went. And leg lifting is very infrequent if you call two inches off the ground lifting. But I have decided to get him neutered after the holidays. He is humping his stuffed toys, nothing else, but that is enough of that for me.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Rainy days and bratty puppies always get me down.
> Tomorrow they say snow, but today we have rain so not much outdoor time. No one wants to go out in the mud and rain but Jaro. This equals one bratty pup. Plus I had to buy a new stove because mine just died and I hate to spend that much money on replacing something. So not much holiday mood for me today. And no cookies. What a bummer. I should be baking up a storm.


Don't be sad we are all probably a little sad ourselves this time of year...with the economy where it is it will be a little different, So I say take those dogs out and let them enjoy the mud and muddled puddles!...a bath has to come next but might all be worth it. Forget the cookies when you have two days that you don't have to do anything...........than cook. OR make it easy and buy them : Splash some cornstarch all over you and tell the family how hard you slaved over the stove cooking


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I loved reading this and catching up on how everyone and their pups are doing!

I can't believe they are/almost are 8 months now!

Finlay is doing well, aside from one thing (just posted in health forum) and as cute as ever!!

Winter coat!!









He couldn't be bothered with the Christmas tree, thank goodness!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aww Finley is so so so cute!


----------



## jackie_hubert

What a cutie Finlay is! He still has that puppy look to his face.

No leg lifting here yet and no humping or aggression, just lots of energy and lack of focus...argh!

Anyone here neutering any time soon?


----------



## iansgran

I am calling the vet to schedule the neutering early in the new year. No problems just bratty stuff, but I want to do it soon to make the surgery easier on him. 
The Photos of Finlay are beautiful. He is such a doll.


----------



## Jamm

No neutering anytime soon over here but my mom said she wants to right when hes a year and I said NO! so i hope hope hope to wait till 14months at the earliest. Hes not so much more hyper, but he is pulling more on walks and humping like a little rabbit! Hes been pretty good this weekend though.


----------



## newgolden

Oh my gosh...Finlay is a beaut!! 

Hi everyone...I've been reading about everyone's pups off and on but not posting. Things are good here. Sawyer is growing like a weed and is full of the rebellious teen (_though, is this even the teens yet??)_ but I am taking EVERY opportunity to remind him of his training!! Even when he's bad he's sooo cute..... I don't know what he weighs but I do know he seems to be a pretty good size. I can't lift him and he's fairly tall (IMO). 

I ended up bying the Gentle Leader for walking and it's worked out so great. I would say he's not a huge fan of it but his dislike for it is trumped by his love of walks!! lol

We are actually having Sawyer neutered next week. Just a couple days shy of his 8 month birthday. I said I wasn't going to but here we are deciding it's best for us. He's yet to lift his leg and mark and I really don't want him to start now. He is not "agressive" and he's not humping however, in his crazy teen-dom I don't need the hormones coursing through his veins either.


----------



## jackie_hubert

We're shooting for neuter around 10-12 months. If nothing changes than we'll wait till 12 months. That's our cut off as per breeder and per our pet insurance.


----------



## West

Cooper lifted his leg twice today to spray a tree, but no humping here.
He's been bratty, though.
We got him a new lead with a very soft choke collar and he's learning not to pull so much. I have to say that he seemed to choke more when he pulled using his regular collar and he seems really comfortable with this one. It's also threaded nylon rope, so it doesn't pull his fur and it feels wonderful to my hand.
We went to the vet's today because he has had a slight cough and at least 7 dogs from the dog park appear to have something like kennel cough. So, just to be on the safe side, he'll get three doses of antibiotics. We also got the prescription to get his hip X-rays done. We'll have to repeat them when he's 2 years old, but I want to know the soonest that I don't have any reason to worry now. He hasn't had any symptoms or anything, but again, I want to be on the safe side.
He also got two new balls and several bones, so he's a happy dog.


----------



## Jamm

i just got back from the vet to weigh Joey and he is 60lbs! My big boy is growin up! haha He is just shy of 8months by 2 days. The vet said she doesn't expect Joey to grow more in height. maybe an inch or two. But he will basically start to fill out more now!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo weighed 60lbs too at his last weigh-in and he's almost 25inches tall so I think he's not gonna grow in height anymore either. I have a hard time measuring his height though because I'm not entirely sure where the withers are with all that fur so he may be about 24 instead.


----------



## Jamm

Ill have to measure the height after his nap!


----------



## kkudi

we were out in a park yesterday and we saw the most beautiful golden we've ever seen since we got Eric....a 3 year old Borris.....he was considerably bigger in height...so i think our puppies still have a bit to grow up in terms of heights! of course that depends on the parents etc etc!

there's no humping behaviour here at all, so im not sure where it comes from....hopefully it won't show...cuz im still against of neutering him at such an early age....lifting his leg happens more frequently than before but he still squats...for example if he hasn't been to the toilet for more than 3-4 hours...as soon as we go out...he will still squat....


the shedding has decreased but it's considerably more if i were to compare from age 3-6 months....apart from that we're doing well! ;-)


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo is already passed breed standard!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Go Joey - 60lbs! 

Alfie's just started shedding this last week - now I know what you guys were on about lol! It gets everywhere!!!!!!!! Not sure how tall Alfie is but he's taller than a fully grown female Golden????


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> I loved reading this and catching up on how everyone and their pups are doing!
> 
> I can't believe they are/almost are 8 months now!
> 
> Finlay is doing well, aside from one thing (just posted in health forum) and as cute as ever!!
> 
> Winter coat!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He couldn't be bothered with the Christmas tree, thank goodness!


Finley... as someone else mentioned... still has that puppy look to him  Hes just adorable!
I looked up your post last night and it had me up a good part of the night worrying 
I ended up tossing any and all nylabones of any sort 
Makes me so mad a manufacturer would sell something that can lay in their bodies for so long without breaking down! Why do they do that!? Because they are "Only Dogs" Soooo mad here.

Sending lots of prayers for Finley and hopeful for a fast recovery once this is all sorted out at the vets.




The humping :/ ....the red rocket :/ Glad I have a girl 


Shedding is a steady thing here, I keep up as best I can. Doeeesnt bother any one here. Selecting clothes is a little different. DH asked why I bought yet another robe in a white color when I already have 3 (purple navy and red). That answer would be obvious to most Golden owners  Shedding is better than a month ago and that's a plus, my Dyson Vac has paid for itself 50 times over in the past 4 years!

Our plan is to spay after Roxys first heat. However I have to make a decision if she doesn't go into heat prior to 12 months of age because of insurance..... 

Still don't know her weight but she looks rather slender to me


----------



## West

Cooper is growing a bit strangely. He's long, rather than tall. Like a really oversized daschund  He's as tall as the adult female Golden he plays with, but I hope he'll get taller. There's a 6-and-a-half-month-old Golden in the neighbourhood that is taller than him! Also, his head seems a bit small for the size of his body, so I hope it'll get bigger eventually 
Today I took him to the park to practise some commands and he even posed for some pics.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Haha, cooper the wiener dog! Yea, Cosmo's head is also a little too small for his body size. When he was about 4 months it was the opposite - he looked like a bobble head:

I'm sure all of them will eventually grow into proper proportions.


----------



## jackie_hubert

BTW, anyone notice that the hair on the tumm is growing extra long? Cosmo's like doubled in length in the last couple of weeks. I'm thankful it now completely covers the rocket.


----------



## West

Cooper has always had long belly fur. What I did notice was the change in his tail! I followed the advice posted here and trimmed the tip and it has feathered nicely!


----------



## GoldenJona

I posted some pictures of Jona in a separate thread, if any one is interested in looking.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/89617-fun-sun.html#post1313652


----------



## jweisman54

jackie_hubert said:


> BTW, anyone notice that the hair on the tumm is growing extra long? Cosmo's like doubled in length in the last couple of weeks. I'm thankful it now completely covers the rocket.


The fur on Izzy's tummy is uber long, you can tell because when she was spayed that fur still hasn't grown back completely yet.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> The fur on Izzy's tummy is super long, you can tell because when she was spayed that fur still hasn't grown back completely yet.



Roxys tummy hair is still very short.......


----------



## iansgran

Not all the fur on Jaro's tummy but yes part of the fur is getting longer--feathering like his tail. He is loving the snow. Me not so much. Right before Thanksgiving I think I broke my little toe getting up with him in the predawn and it makes boots hurt a lot. (Maybe I have to break down and go to the doctor.) So what happened with Finlay? Is he better? Oh, Joyce, how is the hand coming along?


----------



## KaMu

Sherie....try tapeing your sore toe to the one next to it...........it will give a little support till you get to the doctor. 


Joyce ...I was wondering where you have been? And was hopeing your hand was ok still.......


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maya's tummy fur is starting to get longer.... slowly but surely!! I notice the length of her fur most around the back of her legs/bum area... Lots of shedding going on here... can see it all over my black leather couches! Maya was almost 57lbs at the vet the other week... he said she likely won't grow any taller, will just fill out. Not sure how tall she is.... she is afraid of the measuring tape?


----------



## jweisman54

I am here, hand still in my purple cast until Jan. 4, urghhhh. I went back to work last week part-part time and it is just so pai ful to do my office mgr. stuff with one hand. My office closesdown the week of xmas so will be home then. I have also been dealing with BPPV, Benign Positional Vertigo as well which means sometimes it i difficult to move my head without getting dizzy, especially at night in bed. Izzy was so good yesterday because the vertigo wa so bad that I had to take something which made me super tired and she just laid next to my bed all day. But on my way to work for a bit now.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Oooohhh... Joyce, sorry to hear about the vertigo! No fun... my godmother was off work for almost a year with vertigo... I know how it can be! Good girl Izzy for laying with mum!!!

Lots and lots and lots of snow here!! The rain stopped Sunday night sometime and we had a flash freeze and it started to snow yesterday morning around 430am, and hasn't stopped!!! Maya is loving it!! Although she hates having her paws wiped off when she comes in.... so she plays hard to get.... then she lets me pick the snow balls out of her paws, then she eats them like treats... weirdo.


----------



## Jamm

Wow we FINALLY got alot of snow. Instead of just a dusting. Joey had zoomies when he was supposed to be pooping! lol im gunna take him outside now so he can play, i shall post pics and vids after  
Brianne, i hear on the news down by you there are like red alerts and snow squals! Be careful!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Lol... zoomies instead of pooping!!!!

Thanks Jamm  I can walk to work in about a minute, so luckily I don't have to drive!! My bf however drives to/from Hamilton (1 hour each way) and he said it was slow this morning, but not too bad... it's not snowing in Hamilton, just here


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

KaMu said:


> Finley... as someone else mentioned... still has that puppy look to him  Hes just adorable!
> I looked up your post last night and it had me up a good part of the night worrying
> I ended up tossing any and all nylabones of any sort
> Makes me so mad a manufacturer would sell something that can lay in their bodies for so long without breaking down! Why do they do that!? Because they are "Only Dogs" Soooo mad here.
> 
> Sending lots of prayers for Finley and hopeful for a fast recovery once this is all sorted out at the vets.


He puked more Nylabone up this morning, so I don't know if that's actually good or bad news, but to me it's all good because it means it's now OUT but of course it meant more was still in there. Thursday he goes for Barium.

No more Nylabones in our house. 

I am lucky he's such a wonderful dog, except for the fact he's a little piggy!!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin is 51lbs, at 7 1/2 months.

I will measure him when he is up next! There are two male pups, both born in May we see at the dog park and they are both bigger than him, one over a month younger, one about 3 weeks younger -there is a 9 month old female he is also smaller than.....!

He has totally started to shed like a real dog (argh!) I thought I was doing good vacuuming pretty much every day, even with grooming him so much I still feel like I need to step it up.

He is humping things (towels...always!) but will stop when asked to "leave it" and he has been peeing on 3 legs for a couple months now, but will squat too! We're still going to try to wait until atleast 12 months to neuter, breeder suggested 18 months -but we will see.

He is absolutely bonkers in the snow. I should video his insanity. He will find a big, puffy snow drift, drop his tennis ball in a footprint and start digging like crazy (he does this in the sand too, so snow is the new sand!) then he will grab his ball, throw it and then pounce and put it in another hole and dig dig dig again, fool! Zoomies like crazy in the snow, he is hilarious to watch out there.

In the minus twenties with windchill here though, so we're not going too far from home, thankfully there's a big park close by!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I was far too curious! Fin is just under 23" at the withers!

Everyone (dog and non dog people) look at him and say "look at those paws he's going to be such a big boy". I seriously believe he's just got good bone and isn't going to be huge! I didn't want a huge golden, my parents have a BYB boy and he's 29" at the shoulder and I didn't want the problems that for him have come along with the size! His Momma isn't a big girl (here is Fin and her in September side by side)










So I really wonder how much more growing he will do -are we still in for a big growth spurt at this age?


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> I was far too curious! Fin is just under 23" at the withers!
> 
> Everyone (dog and non dog people) look at him and say "look at those paws he's going to be such a big boy". I seriously believe he's just got good bone and isn't going to be huge! I didn't want a huge golden, my parents have a BYB boy and he's 29" at the shoulder and I didn't want the problems that for him have come along with the size! His Momma isn't a big girl (here is Fin and her in September side by side)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I really wonder how much more growing he will do -are we still in for a big growth spurt at this age?


Thats a good question!

Nice pic of Finley and his Mom  Looking at the pics ...and I don't know the proper wording here....but Finley is thicker boned than his Mom. I like that... and am not sure if its a M/F thing or genetic. Probably a little of both  In any event hes a beauty


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> He puked more Nylabone up this morning, so I don't know if that's actually good or bad news, but to me it's all good because it means it's now OUT but of course it meant more was still in there. Thursday he goes for Barium.
> 
> No more Nylabones in our house.
> 
> I am lucky he's such a wonderful dog, except for the fact he's a little piggy!!!



Gosh and that was how long ago that he ate it!? It was one of the edible nylabones right?
Heres a gross question............when it came back up was it in one piece?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

It was a non-edible.

He ate it in November, which feels so long ago, and makes me sound absolutely horrible. He ate it Nov 26th. 3 days later we went to the vet (he ate it on a Friday night, he was eating/drinking/everything normal) so we didn't do a weekend emerg visit.

Somehow he also had kennel cough, so vet focused on that and just did xrays to see if Nylabone was there (at this point we weren't sure he swallowed it) xrays showed nothing, so we dealt with kennel cough, this past Friday he puked some nylabone (the nubby end) then again this morning, so barium xrays on Thursday to see if we can see more.


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> It was a non-edible.
> 
> He ate it in November, which feels so long ago, and makes me sound absolutely horrible. He ate it Nov 26th. 3 days later we went to the vet (he ate it on a Friday night, he was eating/drinking/everything normal) so we didn't do a weekend emerg visit.
> 
> Somehow he also had kennel cough, so vet focused on that and just did xrays to see if Nylabone was there (at this point we weren't sure he swallowed it) xrays showed nothing, so we dealt with kennel cough, this past Friday he puked some nylabone (the nubby end) then again this morning, so barium xrays on Thursday to see if we can see more.


Ohhh Thanks for that clarification............ Dont feel like a bad mom at all! Who would have thought they could chew through one of those tough nylabones? I wouldn't have...... Which is why I am thankful you posted this. As Ive already said I have removed all nylabones here...Darn.... and I had just bought her new ones! I'm not chancing it at all!

I'm still amazed that pieces are still "showing up" this much later. Be glad they are though........


----------



## Jamm

Omggg Its so hard to walk in the snow!! They havent plowed in my small rural town so i had to walk in the middle of the road with Joey and his coat! LOL SO funny. Im going to measure him now!..


----------



## Jamm

Joey is 21" at the whiters... if im correct! lol


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

KaMu said:


> Thats a good question!
> 
> Nice pic of Finley and his Mom  Looking at the pics ...and I don't know the proper wording here....but Finley is thicker boned than his Mom. I like that... and am not sure if its a M/F thing or genetic. Probably a little of both  In any event hes a beauty


Agreed on thicker boned than his Mom, which I think usually I would jump on the Male vs. Female thing, but Fin's one brother (2 boys, 5 girls) is a stick in terms of bone, he's so refined! he was a monster pup when they went home, but even when we saw him in August he didn't have the bone that Fin did....so I don't know!

Fin's Dad!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> BTW, anyone notice that the hair on the tumm is growing extra long? Cosmo's like doubled in length in the last couple of weeks. I'm thankful it now completely covers the rocket.


yes, Alfie's tummy hair is growing - doesn't cover the rocket yet though! 



jweisman54 said:


> I am here, hand still in my purple cast until Jan. 4, urghhhh. I went back to work last week part-part time and it is just so pai ful to do my office mgr. stuff with one hand. My office closesdown the week of xmas so will be home then. I have also been dealing with BPPV, Benign Positional Vertigo as well which means sometimes it i difficult to move my head without getting dizzy, especially at night in bed. Izzy was so good yesterday because the vertigo wa so bad that I had to take something which made me super tired and she just laid next to my bed all day. But on my way to work for a bit now.


Ooh no Joyce -hope you get over that soon!  Glad Izzy is behaving foe you though!!! 



ILoveMyGolden said:


> He puked more Nylabone up this morning, so I don't know if that's actually good or bad news, but to me it's all good because it means it's now OUT but of course it meant more was still in there. Thursday he goes for Barium.
> 
> No more Nylabones in our house.
> 
> I am lucky he's such a wonderful dog, except for the fact he's a little piggy!!!


I heard about nylabones not being very good so I chucked Alfie's non-edible one away. I get him a beef knuckle bone every week and it's only 69p!



Jamm said:


> Omggg Its so hard to walk in the snow!! They havent plowed in my small rural town so i had to walk in the middle of the road with Joey and his coat! LOL SO funny. Im going to measure him now!..


yeah that's so cool - when we had all that snow I walked in the middle of the road too!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Show dogs and male ones at that tend to have a lot of bone. It's the the most obvious thing that sets Cosmo appart from a lot of the BYBs out here - his legs are almost twice the size. Finlay's dad is a beauty. Looks a lot like Cosmo's. Are our boys related? His mom is so cute. You can tell where Finlay gets his perpetual puppy face. 

I can't believe Cos is almost 4 inches taller than Joey and they're the same weight. I must have a lanky boy. I think the only one on here taller must be Alfie.


----------



## Jamm

Joey is really stocky. Like his legs must be 3 inches thick.


----------



## KaMu

Jamm said:


> Omggg Its so hard to walk in the snow!! They havent plowed in my small rural town so i had to walk in the middle of the road with Joey and his coat! LOL SO funny. Im going to measure him now!..


Did you buy Joey a coat!? I wanna see 



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Agreed on thicker boned than his Mom, which I think usually I would jump on the Male vs. Female thing, but Fin's one brother (2 boys, 5 girls) is a stick in terms of bone, he's so refined! he was a monster pup when they went home, but even when we saw him in August he didn't have the bone that Fin did....so I don't know!
> 
> Fin's Dad!


Nice Boy! That boy looks familiar...... Probably the Finley in him 

Joyce.........I feel for ya with the vertigo thing... I get that from time to time and it just ruins the day.  Hope today your feeling better..


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

jackie_hubert said:


> Finlay's dad is a beauty. Looks a lot like Cosmo's. Are our boys related? His mom is so cute. You can tell where Finlay gets his perpetual puppy face.


Not sure if they would be related, his Dad is "Acaciagold Who's On First"

LOL about the perpetual puppy face, I call my Fiance "permanent baby face" (he's 8 years older than me but you'd think he's younger with his inability to grow facial hair and baby face...ha!) so only fitting we get a pup with a face that stays puppy too


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy has so many Nylabones and we have not had any problems with them. I did get rid of all the puppy Nylabones though and now have the Nylabones for aggressive chewers. She does shave them off but only tiny pieces go down and then get pooped out and I don't even see them.

To everyone in the Mid west and Canada....it is flurrying here but alas no accumulation expected.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy seems to be 21 or so tall.


----------



## kkudi

Dyson groom tool 

I'm getting one of these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! brand new accessory from Dyson!

woooooohoooooooo! perfect for the golden retriever owner!


----------



## kkudi

Dyson groom tool 

I'm getting one of these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! brand new accessory from Dyson!

woooooohoooooooo! perfect for the golden retriever owner!


----------



## KaMu

kkudi said:


> Dyson groom tool
> 
> I'm getting one of these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! brand new accessory from Dyson!
> 
> woooooohoooooooo! perfect for the golden retriever owner!



OMG I cant believe they have such a tool! Mine came with tons of attachment that Ive never even opened. But this must be new... I'm not going to bother with that because its a slicker type brush and Ive got a few of those already that Roxy isnt a big fan of. But that's a great idea! Thank You!


----------



## jweisman54

I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WONDER IF IT WILL FIT ON MY eUREKA.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

WOW!! That looks awesome... but seeing that Maya hates the brush and is afraid of the vacuum.... seems like a recipe for failure in my house  let me know how it is though!!! Tons of shedding happening here... 

And I am getting a new Shark vacuum for Christmas from my bf, how romantic eh?

Snow here has stopped, we just went for a very chilly walk!! Maya has a little coat that she wears... not sure it's that effective, it was $10 at Target.. lol.

Glad i spend all that money on toys... she is currently playing with the empty milkbone container???

I love the look of Fin's mom.... I would love if Maya stayed small like she is....

Oh, and I got my calendar today!!!!


----------



## West

I bought a clicker today. I'm still "charging" it, but Cooper already seems to respond 
I also got him tons of new flavoured bones and stuff. He's one happy dog 

Is anybody training with clicker? Any tips?

I really want him to get taller and bigger. And I really hope his hip x-rays will be ok!


----------



## jweisman54

I triedt to do the clicker training but it seemed too tedious to try to click and give a treat to me it seemed easier to just use my cue word which is "yes". Seems to work fine for us.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

We played around with the clicker for a while... Maya responds to it, but in the end we just decided to use verbal cues.

Okay, so we just measured Maya's height.... when you say her "withers" does that mean the top of her shoulder blades? If that is the case, she is 23 inches.


----------



## iansgran

Jaro is 22 inches and was 54 lb two weeks ago at the vet. Remember when he was so much smaller than the others? He does seem to have a lot of bone in his legs, proportionally more than my last Golden who was tall, and his body and legs made a square rather than a rectangle. I doubt he would like the dyson tool either, since he tries to bite the blow dryer when we are drying him because of the noise. And he tries to chase the vacuum, too. 
Joyce, sorry you hand still hurts. I remember after my knee surgery when I was feeling whimpy because another friend had bounced right back from quadruple bypass surgery a friend who is a cardiac nurse told me joint surgeries hurt much more and for longer than other surgeries. Sorry, too about the dizziness. I had it when my blood pressure meds to that to me.
We are very cold here, and more snow is expected tomorrow night. We don't have the huge amounts they do north of us, but like Jamm said it is hard to walk in snow if it has been cleared away. 
Jaro has a little coat with reflective strips for walks at night. He doesn't need the coat but the reflective strips sure make him easy to see. I did order vests for us to wear too with the strips.


----------



## jweisman54

I bought a red blinking light for Izzy to wear but she used the Gentle Leader and there really is no place to attach it....maybe I'll have to attach it to me.

As far as joint surgery being painful, it absulutely is and I have had many surgeries. I can't imagine what my hand is going to feel like when the cast comes off. The fingers are so tight right now but using them to type does help a bit to stretch them out. It is very difficult to pit Izzy's leader on with one hand, but it is amazing what we can do once we set our minds to it. I feel so bad for hubby though (not really,LOL) he is doing all the housework. He did say to me tonight that he doesn't know how I do it all. He is folding laundry as we speak.

The withers is right before the shoulder drops. It seems that Izzy is on the shorter side compared to the rest of the pups. I can't believe she is 8 months old today. I started to work with her again today because I hadn't been able to. She is picking up where we left off a month ago which is good. I am kind of glad we have no snow yet. This is one of the least snowy December's we have had in years. But I am looking forward to seeing what Izzy does in the snow. I want to let her off the leash so badly to run but can't.


----------



## jackie_hubert

We use the clicker. Usually use it to teach new commands and for the scent detection work we are currently working on.


----------



## Jamm

Well today my Joebro is 8months old! As is Jaro! SO happy birthday to our boys!! Joey got a new ball, a new duckie, and a bone.. Chewing all of them infront of the fire on his bed! 

We set up the christmas tree yesterday and hes actually pretty good with it. Maybe its because he came with us to get it... Jesse of course loves it, he always sleeps behind it and Joey just wants to chew the low branches. Joey also LOVES all this snow we got. I put some pics up and a vid on his little facebook page. Uploading another video now! haha


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> Show dogs and male ones at that tend to have a lot of bone. It's the the most obvious thing that sets Cosmo appart from a lot of the BYBs out here - his legs are almost twice the size. Finlay's dad is a beauty. Looks a lot like Cosmo's. Are our boys related? His mom is so cute. You can tell where Finlay gets his perpetual puppy face.
> 
> I can't believe Cos is almost 4 inches taller than Joey and they're the same weight. I must have a lanky boy. I think the only one on here taller must be Alfie.


hehe probably - I will get round to measuring him! 



kkudi said:


> Dyson groom tool
> 
> I'm getting one of these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! brand new accessory from Dyson!
> 
> woooooohoooooooo! perfect for the golden retriever owner!


Shame, we got rid of the dyson as it fell to pieces in the end! MEGA shedding going on here atm!



jweisman54 said:


> I bought a red blinking light for Izzy to wear but she used the Gentle Leader and there really is no place to attach it....maybe I'll have to attach it to me.
> 
> As far as joint surgery being painful, it absulutely is and I have had many surgeries. I can't imagine what my hand is going to feel like when the cast comes off. The fingers are so tight right now but using them to type does help a bit to stretch them out. It is very difficult to pit Izzy's leader on with one hand, but it is amazing what we can do once we set our minds to it. I feel so bad for hubby though (not really,LOL) he is doing all the housework. He did say to me tonight that he doesn't know how I do it all. He is folding laundry as we speak.
> 
> The withers is right before the shoulder drops. It seems that Izzy is on the shorter side compared to the rest of the pups. I can't believe she is 8 months old today. I started to work with her again today because I hadn't been able to. She is picking up where we left off a month ago which is good. I am kind of glad we have no snow yet. This is one of the least snowy December's we have had in years. But I am looking forward to seeing what Izzy does in the snow. I want to let her off the leash so badly to run but can't.


Aww, I hope you feel better soon Joyce! Alfie's such a pain to get his canny collar on - he hates it so he drops to the floor and tries to eat me! :uhoh:



Jamm said:


> Well today my Joebro is 8months old! As is Jaro! SO happy birthday to our boys!! Joey got a new ball, a new duckie, and a bone.. Chewing all of them infront of the fire on his bed!
> 
> We set up the christmas tree yesterday and hes actually pretty good with it. Maybe its because he came with us to get it... Jesse of course loves it, he always sleeps behind it and Joey just wants to chew the low branches. Joey also LOVES all this snow we got. I put some pics up and a vid on his little facebook page. Uploading another video now! haha


Yay! So...just how many toys does mr Joey have now lol???

Having some probab wit Alfie at the moment - still not eating more than a cup or two unless I hand feed. But worse, he is taking to having late night zoomies in my bedroom because I wont let him hump my bed covers. I go to pull him off saying NO and he twists his head around and grabs my wrists then goes all hyper and has a zoomie....this goes on for like an hour!  But I'm gonna be consistent as I cant have him humping and chewing my bed forever!


----------



## jweisman54

Charlotte, is Alfie neutered yet?


----------



## West

Well, the clicker thing seems to be working wonders. I sure have his full attention whenever I click. So tomorrow we start the real training and see what happens 

Wish us luck with the x-rays on Monday!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo with his new toy from RedDogs and another picture in front of the tree. He looks like a giant in the last one.

BTW, Cosmo was playing with the cat, chasing him around, yesterday and in doing so the cat jumped right THROUGH the christmas tree. Oscar wasn't phased but the star on top of the tree snapped in half. So I'm on the hunt for a new star - they're all so ugly in the stores...Christmas tree looks ugly now...


----------



## jweisman54

nice pics Jackie


----------



## Jamm

Aw Cosmo is such a cutie! wow Joey and him look SO similar! But Cosmo is of course much taller! I took a few of our xmas pics yesturday infront of the tree. My sig is my fav!


----------



## Jamm

Here are some pics from yesturday and today! Joeys brand new coat  water repellant so its great on walks.


----------



## KaMu

ok so why is Roxy being a brat!? That little bug is breaking her "Wait"........that's what we use instead of stay! This is the third day she has done it, now I feel like I'm going backwards 
I'm watching her face when she is "waiting" and she glances at me than at the direction she is going to head towards..I say "wait"...she debates for a split second and bolts! And its always to go towards a human never another dog!

I took her to my work the other day to visit and she did.. ok ...but needs work  I wonder if they calm down a little eventually or if they are this exuberant through out their lives.

Another question anyones April pup follow you into the bathroom? If the door isn't closed tightly she shoves it open and than wants to give big hugs  and this requires some rather precise balancing! 

Jam Joey looks super handsome in his coat!!! The reflector along the seams is perfect, I might have to look into one for that purpose.. I was debating on a leash with the reflective stripe but that coat is a better idea......
Really nice pictures you took!!!


----------



## KaMu

Jackie I just saw Cosmos pics ...Wow ....you all got some nice pics!!!!!
We just put the tree up today, Ill finish it hopefully tomorrow or the weekend.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

The bathroom question - it's a yes from here. Maya does it. Sometimes she will come when I am in the shower too, and stick her face in and somehow get water all over the bathroom....

I love Joey's coat!!! Maya has a pink fluffy coat, but it's a bit big for her  and her yellow one is too small  Are there any that you recommend?


----------



## jweisman54

Yes on the bathroom here too or any other room I go to for that matter. She follows me around like she is stuck to my side.

Oh and Izzy isn't listening any more either. She seems to be in her own little puppy world. I think we think that because these pups are giants compared to other 8 month old pups, we expect more out of them.....they are still puppies!


----------



## West

Joey looks amazing. And his coat is great too 

I'm a little worried. Something happened for the second time after a long long time. After an hour of fetching at night, during which he drank plenty of water and rested whenever he wanted, though he also ran a lot, I was walking Cooper home when suddenly he kinda fell, as if he was really dizzy, and when he got to his feet again he peed. After that I gave him more water, which he drank eagerly, and I even got his head a bit wet. It is hot here, as it's summer, and the temperature may have been 83 degrees or something. He is his normal self today, so I think it may have been tiredness and possibly the beginning of a heat stroke? I don't exercise him during the day now, to avoid the heat, but this was at night! And he had drunk water all along, at least half a litre while playing. I have to take him to the vet tomorrow and I will ask about this.


----------



## Jamm

Maya's_Mom said:


> I love Joey's coat!!! Maya has a pink fluffy coat, but it's a bit big for her  and her yellow one is too small  Are there any that you recommend?


Well go to your local Pet valu (thats where i work and got the coat) And ask to see the RC pet coats. Thats what brand Joey's is. It has two straps, one around his neck the other under his belly and then it has that reflective stripe. Even if they dont have them, they should be able to order them in! Joeys is a size 26. They have them in Pink, Purple, black, red, and i *think* a yellow one but im not 100% sure. I love the coat to! It has fleece on the inside and then the water repellent fabric ontop. They should have a bunch of other coats too if you dont like that one! There was one SUPER cute blue one i wanted to get Joey, but the XL is just one size too small haha. I like this one on him anyway!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Thanks Jamm!! I will go and check them out! We have a Petvalu near my house, it's a small one, but I will ask if they have them!

West, I definitely would ask the vet about that.... it sounds like he could just be hot/tired.... but better safe than sorry!! Poor Coop. I kept Maya inside when it was so hot out... we are lucky that we have a long area where we can play fetch with her inside. Bring Cooper up here, lots of snow for him to cool down in  I really hope your vet says it's just heat exhaustion and not something more serious... Big puppy kisses from Maya!!!

Maya + Listening = not happening. Same here. Her new trick is to come to the back door and jump on the door like she wants inside.... and then when we open the door she just stands there. Which is not good for our heating bills, since it's soooo cold out right now!! We have to lure her with a treat to get her inside. Annoying. (we buy just the cheaper chewy treats like Beggin Strips and break them into teeny tiny pieces, and that is enough to lure her in.... weirdo)


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Oh, and all your boys look so handsome with the Christmas trees!! I love how they are all smiling!!!! Unlike Maya. What a Scrooge.


----------



## West

I'd love to take Cooper there, to the snow! I'd love to go myself 
I hope the vet says it's just hot and exhaustion too. We'll see tomorrow. Today he's just fine.


----------



## jweisman54

Maya + Listening = not happening. Same here. Her new trick is to come to the back door and jump on the door like she wants inside.... and then when we open the door she just stands there. Which is not good for our heating bills said:


> Try using peanut butter, it works wonders. That is how I get Izzy in to her crate now. No more fighting with her. It works super well with training too. I really think this age is awful!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Charlotte, is Alfie neutered yet?


No he's intact - he will remain intact for the forseebale future as I'm going to Show him.



West said:


> Well, the clicker thing seems to be working wonders. I sure have his full attention whenever I click. So tomorrow we start the real training and see what happens
> 
> Wish us luck with the x-rays on Monday!


Good Luck! 



West said:


> Joey looks amazing. And his coat is great too
> 
> I'm a little worried. Something happened for the second time after a long long time. After an hour of fetching at night, during which he drank plenty of water and rested whenever he wanted, though he also ran a lot, I was walking Cooper home when suddenly he kinda fell, as if he was really dizzy, and when he got to his feet again he peed. After that I gave him more water, which he drank eagerly, and I even got his head a bit wet. It is hot here, as it's summer, and the temperature may have been 83 degrees or something. He is his normal self today, so I think it may have been tiredness and possibly the beginning of a heat stroke? I don't exercise him during the day now, to avoid the heat, but this was at night! And he had drunk water all along, at least half a litre while playing. I have to take him to the vet tomorrow and I will ask about this.


Oh no, poor Cooper.  I've read about things like that before on here - lets hope it's just the heat getting to him.



Maya's_Mom said:


> Thanks Jamm!! I will go and check them out! We have a Petvalu near my house, it's a small one, but I will ask if they have them!
> 
> West, I definitely would ask the vet about that.... it sounds like he could just be hot/tired.... but better safe than sorry!! Poor Coop. I kept Maya inside when it was so hot out... we are lucky that we have a long area where we can play fetch with her inside. Bring Cooper up here, lots of snow for him to cool down in  I really hope your vet says it's just heat exhaustion and not something more serious... Big puppy kisses from Maya!!!
> 
> Maya + Listening = not happening. Same here. Her new trick is to come to the back door and jump on the door like she wants inside.... and then when we open the door she just stands there. Which is not good for our heating bills, since it's soooo cold out right now!! We have to lure her with a treat to get her inside. Annoying. (we buy just the cheaper chewy treats like Beggin Strips and break them into teeny tiny pieces, and that is enough to lure her in.... weirdo)


hehe we have to do the same - lure him in with cheese or something! He's such a monkey! Doesn't listen to me much anymore lol! He does stick by my side in the house usually - if I go to the bathroom downstairs he sits outside lol!  On the plus side - the canny collar is amazing and he is walking nicely to heel about 80% of the time now!


----------



## jweisman54

That is great that you are going to show Alfie. I still think he and Izzy look so similar in their coloring! Oh and Izzy doesn't sit outside the bathroom and wait, she sits by my feet while I sit, LOL!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin is at the vet for the day, fingers crossed!


----------



## West

Good luck, beautiful Fin!


----------



## KaMu

Fingers crossed here for fin!!!! Poor little/big guy


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> That is great that you are going to show Alfie. I still think he and Izzy look so similar in their coloring! Oh and Izzy doesn't sit outside the bathroom and wait, she sits by my feet while I sit, LOL!


Thanks! That's quite cute - but then again you are both ladies! It would be weird to have Alfie in there with me.. 



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Fin is at the vet for the day, fingers crossed!


:crossfing let us know how he gets on!

A question for those of you with boys - do you trim the 'rocket' furr???? I usually keep it trimmed so it doesn't drip! Also do you ever wipe there - Alfie gets this white gunk there??? :yuck: Sorry for grossing y'all out...


----------



## Jamm

I ususally have the groomer trim it and I whipe it. Joeys gets a bit gunky too.


----------



## West

I don't trim but I do wipe. Cooper's rocket fur gets awfully dirty. Don't really want to know how.
Coop goes to the toilet with me and with GF and drinks water out of the tap or even pokes his head in the shower while we are there.


----------



## jweisman54

Just taught Izzy high five...can't believe she caught on so quickly.


----------



## Jamm

Anyone who has a pet valu near by, They have AKC beds (reg $60.00) priced at $20.00! I just went and bought Joey one thanks to my co-worker who called me as SOON as they got there  Joey ofcourse loves humping it and chewing his ball on it. I'll post pics soon!


----------



## TheJobinator

*Question for Jamm*

Ok so Piper was born March 30 (not April, sorry). But I was reading some of Jamm's posts and it seems that Joey has had some issues with chronic diarrhea. Piper has had diarrhea on and off since the day we got her. I was curious if you every found a good food for Joey and what worked for him. We are in the process of changing Piper's food to Blue Buffalo Basic, the Salmon and sweet potato recipe.


----------



## TheJobinator

Has anybody else noticed a big change in behavior around 8 months? We have noticed that in the last few weeks Piper is less demanding of our attention and entertains herself more often. She also seems to be a lot more cuddly  How have your pups behavior changed recently/


----------



## Jamm

TheJobinator said:


> Ok so Piper was born March 30 (not April, sorry). But I was reading some of Jamm's posts and it seems that Joey has had some issues with chronic diarrhea. Piper has had diarrhea on and off since the day we got her. I was curious if you every found a good food for Joey and what worked for him. We are in the process of changing Piper's food to Blue Buffalo Basic, the Salmon and sweet potato recipe.


Joeys diarrhoea was because of raw marrow bones and thankfully he hasn't had diarrhoea in about a month now. Which was when his last marrow bone was. Joey eats fromm and is doing amazing on it. The first time he got sick when he was 3months was before i switched to fromm and when I was trying to switch him to Acana. Ive herd many mixed things about blue buffalo but every dog is different.


----------



## TheJobinator

*Winter Safety*



jweisman54 said:


> I bought a red blinking light for Izzy to wear but she used the Gentle Leader and there really is no place to attach it....maybe I'll have to attach it to me.


There are some great LED light up collars, leashes and harnesses at keepdoggiesafe.com. We have a green light up collar for Piper and we get so many comments about it. People either want to know where we got it or say that she looks like she is wearing Christmas lights!


----------



## TheJobinator

Jamm said:


> Joeys diarrhoea was because of raw marrow bones and thankfully he hasn't had diarrhoea in about a month now. Which was when his last marrow bone was. Joey eats fromm and is doing amazing on it. The first time he got sick when he was 3months was before i switched to fromm and when I was trying to switch him to Acana. Ive herd many mixed things about blue buffalo but every dog is different.


I'm sorry to hear that Joey's diarrhea was caused by something more serious. I guess I didn't read enough of your posts. I have heard a lot of good things about Fromm but it is not sold anywhere near me. I was tempted to buy it online but I the prices are very inconsistent and I don't want to pay the additional cost for shipping but maybe it would be worth it. Thanks for the quick reply. I am so glad that I found this site, it has been an amazing resource so far!


----------



## Jamm

TheJobinator said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Joey's diarrhea was caused by something more serious. I guess I didn't read enough of your posts. I have heard a lot of good things about Fromm but it is not sold anywhere near me. I was tempted to buy it online but I the prices are very inconsistent and I don't want to pay the additional cost for shipping but maybe it would be worth it. Thanks for the quick reply. I am so glad that I found this site, it has been an amazing resource so far!


It totally is a great place, this forum! lol I think if you could find it local then definitely do it but so sorry you don't  Thats weird as its an american food! Either way there are a ton of different foods that you could switch too.


----------



## iansgran

Jaro follows me around all day even when I think he is sound asleep if I get up and move he comes with me. And that includes sticking his head in the shower if hubby doesn't have him. I let the groomer trim the "rocket fur". I haven't noticed any personality change lately but he sometimes does sit in front of me and bark like he did when he was little, and he does not want to come in the house after playing in the backyard, but we never leave him alone and I don't think he would stay out long. We intice him with treats a few kibble on the kitchen floor usually does it.
Please let us know about Finlay. I have been concerned. 
Welcome March 30th puppy. We love them all.
Jaro has a coat almost exactly like Joey's except the reflective stripe is in a differen place. Good for walks on rainy and snowy nights.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

haha, ew, so thankful I have a girl, no trimming rocket fur!! She does have fur there, but no need for trimming.... yet? 

YAY Izzy for high-five!!! It's one of Maya's favourite tricks to do... she doesn't even need a food treat to do it, she loves showing off that one! She did it at the vet the other week and he said "oh nice... show off!!" Lol.


----------



## iansgran

jweisman54 said:


> Just taught Izzy high five...can't believe she caught on so quickly.


Joyce, how did you teach it? With the good or bad hand?


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Joyce, how did you teach it? With the good or bad hand?


 I was just going to ask the same thing. Roxy will give a paw...but not sure how to teach the high five

And welcome Piper and family! Also Thank You for that doggie site you sent.......... I love that lighted tennis ball they show


----------



## jweisman54

Ian'sgran said:


> Joyce, how did you teach it? With the good or bad hand?


I taught her with my semi good hand LOL. It was actually pretty easy to teach since she already knew how to give me her paw. If I can get it on video this weekend, I will post it. Right now I am dealing with pink, pieces of vinyl vomit. Yup, She destroyed a toy and swallowed half of it piece by piece and of course the easy way to get rid of it is by hurling in the crate......lovely! At least I'll be home today with this cold to keep an eye on her.


----------



## iansgran

Waiting for the video. In the meantime I will say a command when he does put his paw up--which seems to be a Golden thing. He can balance a dog treat on his nose and will leave it there until I give a command. So far he isn't catching it in his mouth like Subicao could.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Just taught Izzy high five...can't believe she caught on so quickly.


Oh that's so cool - I'm gonna have to teach Alfie that! 



TheJobinator said:


> Ok so Piper was born March 30 (not April, sorry). But I was reading some of Jamm's posts and it seems that Joey has had some issues with chronic diarrhea. Piper has had diarrhea on and off since the day we got her. I was curious if you every found a good food for Joey and what worked for him. We are in the process of changing Piper's food to Blue Buffalo Basic, the Salmon and sweet potato recipe.


Helooooo! :wavey: welcome to The April Pups thread! I'm Charlotte and I have Alfie who was born April 26. A lot of pups including Alfie have had and are still having issues with soft poop! I think it's been something different with each of them. 



TheJobinator said:


> Has anybody else noticed a big change in behavior around 8 months? We have noticed that in the last few weeks Piper is less demanding of our attention and entertains herself more often. She also seems to be a lot more cuddly  How have your pups behavior changed recently/


Well I've noticed he doesn't listen to me anymore...does that count! 



jweisman54 said:


> I taught her with my semi good hand LOL. It was actually pretty easy to teach since she already knew how to give me her paw. If I can get it on video this weekend, I will post it. Right now I am dealing with pink, pieces of vinyl vomit. Yup, She destroyed a toy and swallowed half of it piece by piece and of course the easy way to get rid of it is by hurling in the crate......lovely! At least I'll be home today with this cold to keep an eye on her.


Oooh naughty naughty Izzy! Pink vinyl vomit...hmmmmm :

We have snow here again - WOOOooooo! Alfie's already had a few zoomies and it's almost time for w.a.l.k.i.e.s....

How are Fin and Cooper????


----------



## jweisman54

I can't wait to see what Izzy does Sunday in the snow we are supposed to get.


----------



## Jamm

We have had snow everyday for the pastt... week? Not as much as england... BUT still alot haha. enough to make Joey super wet, hence the new winter coat


----------



## jweisman54

It is hard enough to get the Gentle Leader on Izzy, I can't imagine putting a coat on her.

I think my puppy has selective hearing too....only listens when she wants to


----------



## West

Well, took Coop to the vet today and they recommended an appointment with the cardiologist. I'm worried sick.
He'll have an electrocardiogram, the X rays on his hips and elbows and possibly a toracic X-ray or ultrasound, everything next Monday. The only good thing is that his insurance covers it all. I know I asked for the hips and elbows X rays and the only reason he's having the electrocardiogram is that the vet wants to be extra careful with the incident in which he fell after exercising as it's the second time it happens and he's only a pup, but Monday can potentially be filled with bad news and I'm already dreading it.
Cooper seems just fine, he's taking a nap now. He seems a bit bothered by the heat, it's unbearable today. I felt I was going to collapse after a mile walk.
Please, send some good thoughts. I really want him to grow up happy and healthy and to be able to play without restrictions


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aww I'll say a prayer for Cooper.  I'm sure he'll be fine but the vets just have to make sure! :crossfing


----------



## kkudi

omg prayers to Cooper! Im sure just like Charlotte said he will be fine! Thank god you're insured otherwise you'd have to spend a good 1000 pounds or more for all these things!

I wish sometimes dogs were human!


----------



## jweisman54

My thoughts are with you and Coop. Hopefully it will be nothing.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Finger crossed and big puppy smooches for you and Coop. Best of luck on Monday!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro and I are keeping good thoughts and prayers for good results for Cooper.


----------



## Jamm

Keeping coop in mine and Joeys thoughts (yn).


----------



## KaMu

West said:


> Well, took Coop to the vet today and they recommended an appointment with the cardiologist. I'm worried sick.
> He'll have an electrocardiogram, the X rays on his hips and elbows and possibly a toracic X-ray or ultrasound, everything next Monday. The only good thing is that his insurance covers it all. I know I asked for the hips and elbows X rays and the only reason he's having the electrocardiogram is that the vet wants to be extra careful with the incident in which he fell after exercising as it's the second time it happens and he's only a pup, but Monday can potentially be filled with bad news and I'm already dreading it.
> Cooper seems just fine, he's taking a nap now. He seems a bit bothered by the heat, it's unbearable today. I felt I was going to collapse after a mile walk.
> Please, send some good thoughts. I really want him to grow up happy and healthy and to be able to play without restrictions



 Thinking nothing but pawsitive thoughts for you and Cooper! Charlotte is right you know... the vets have to be sure so they should check everything. You have a good vet there.


----------



## iansgran

My computer screen saver has been showing my pictures of Jaro when we first got him. I can't believe that little fluff ball is my Jaro.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> My computer screen saver has been showing my pictures of Jaro when we first got him. I can't believe that little fluff ball is my Jaro.


Yep... they have much bigger paws now Sherie!!! Ill never get over their growth from 2 to 8 months! This was Roxy at 11 weeks and than a few weeks ago. Its amazing


----------



## jackie_hubert

Positive thoughts for Cooper. I bet it's just the heat.

Since we're sharing growing up pictures. Here's Cosmo at 2 weeks, 8 weeks and 8 months.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sgran said:


> My computer screen saver has been showing my pictures of Jaro when we first got him. I can't believe that little fluff ball is my Jaro.


Aww such sweet photos - nice neck warmer! 

I'll get some of Alfie up here...


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Okay heres some of alfie at 3 1/2 months, 4 3/4 months and the last 2 are around 7 months with my mom.... Where'd my baby go????????:no::uhoh::bowl:


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Bryan and I said the same thing just the other day.... where did our sweet little fluff go??

(Jamm, went to PetValu last night and got one of those beds!! So nice!! Too bad so far Maya has only dragged it all over the house and humped it...:uhoh

P.S. - LOVE the neck warmer picture!! does Jaro still do that? Maya thinks she can, and tries once in a while....


----------



## Jamm

Aw the gang grew up so fast!

Joey at 8weeks









Joey at 8months










Oh and brianne there so nice for a good price eh :O I was so suprised and so happy with it. Joey humps it too.. and its a little bit small for him.. well one paw is off it at all times but he just lays like that.


----------



## jweisman54

*Izzy at 7 weeks, 3 months and 8 months*


----------



## GoldensGirl

Prayers for Cooper!


----------



## jweisman54

Has anyone started to reduce the amount of food for their pups yet?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Joyce, I will be reducing food slightly as of his 8 month birthday...so basically next Sunday! He's still not eating much anyway?? :uhoh:


----------



## kkudi

Eric has been eating but he will leave some for later....he still eats all his food but he's become more picky let's say? or im not sure if hes just saving it for later when hes more hungry? I've been told that this is what adult dogs do...he's started to lift his leg more frequently now...but other than Eric is the usual himself ;-)

We're probably going to issue him an EU passport just to have it! It includes a rabies shot and a blood test a month later!


----------



## jweisman54

Took Izzy to an empty football field today to run. She certainly can run but also picked up every piece of litter there was too. Have to find another place for her to run.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo's really widening I noticed this last week. Hugging him is like hugging a big adult golden now and his harnesses and backpack are tighter now. His chest is gaining mass too. He's also gaining weight. Up 3lbs this week to 63. No leg lifting yet.

Yesterday my husband let him off leash at the park and he bolted for a flock of seagulls and wouldn't stop. Finally when all the seaguls had taken off he slinked back to my husband...oh Cosmo...

Any more than 2.5 cups of kibble and he has soft stool so we just started to reduce his food intake, doesn't seem like he needs it as he's getting a little soft.

If you could please keep our kitty Oscar in your thoughts. He ate a holly berry and has been vomiting and has diarrhea. He also has little appetite. I saw a berry in his vomit so I think he'll be fine soon. No more holly berries here!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Oh Oscar.... no eating the berries!!! Hope he is feeling better!!!

Maya's food has been reduced... but if I notice she is following me around and hovering, I will give her a bit more.

She went to get groomed for the first time today!! No more Grinch feet! She looks so pretty and she's so soft!!! the girl said she was very good, but didn't like the dryer much  And didn't want to go in the kennel... yep, thats my girl!!!! So we bought her a peanut butter flavoured bone for being such a good girl, but that has turned her into DemonDog and she is snarling at me, so we took it away. I will sit on the floor later with her and I will hold the bone while she chews....


----------



## Jamm

Oscar is in my thoughts! Poor guy 

No lessening of food for Joey, hes at a good weight and i think if i reduce it he will loose weight. His marking is increasing alot more, he was sniffing a pole on our walk yesterday for like 5 mins and i ALMOST thought he was going to lift his leg... but then he squated right beside it  LOL 

I also noticed his harness is alot more tight, i actually had to make it bigger which was an 'aw' moment. Joey hasn't had any crazy off leash time in a while, im thinking this week i should bring him to the local baseball field for him to go crazy in with his ball.


----------



## iansgran

Funny you asked about reducing food because I just today read the directions for feeding on the food bag and it said to start reducing at 8 months. But Jaro is such a foody that I don't know. He is growing and filling out, too. I do know the vet said to change foods when we neuter. And on training nights I do reduce dinner because of all the training treats.
Holly and Pointsettas are bad for pets, so put them up if you have them. I hope kitty is fine soon. Cats are better at getting rid of bad stuff than puppies.
You all in UK, are your really that snowed in as I have been seeing on the news? We have snow here, but the streets are clean so, of course, we are due for more snow tomorrow. At least we will all have a white Christmas except those of you in NOSNOW land.


----------



## jweisman54

No white Christmas in Boston this year.

How much do we reduce the food by?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Took Izzy to an empty football field today to run. She certainly can run but also picked up every piece of litter there was too. Have to find another place for her to run.


tell me about it lol! I have to avoid the parks now as Alfie trys to eat bottle caps! :doh:



jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo's really widening I noticed this last week. Hugging him is like hugging a big adult golden now and his harnesses and backpack are tighter now. His chest is gaining mass too. He's also gaining weight. Up 3lbs this week to 63. No leg lifting yet.
> 
> Yesterday my husband let him off leash at the park and he bolted for a flock of seagulls and wouldn't stop. Finally when all the seaguls had taken off he slinked back to my husband...oh Cosmo...
> 
> Any more than 2.5 cups of kibble and he has soft stool so we just started to reduce his food intake, doesn't seem like he needs it as he's getting a little soft.
> 
> If you could please keep our kitty Oscar in your thoughts. He ate a holly berry and has been vomiting and has diarrhea. He also has little appetite. I saw a berry in his vomit so I think he'll be fine soon. No more holly berries here!


That's really interesting as Alfie's stools seemed to have hardened up a bit since he's been eating less???? 

I hope naughty Oscar is better today!  




jweisman54 said:


> No white Christmas in Boston this year.
> 
> How much do we reduce the food by?


It's not by much actually - 1/4 cup ish - but I guess it's down to the dog and finding the right level??? It's going to be trial and error with Alfie I think!


----------



## Jamm

Do your dogs know a word when its breakfast and dinner? Joey knows right at 830 i look at him and say breakfast time! and he gets so exciteid and runs to his bowl. If he looks at me at around 8 i say its not breakfast time yet and he has to wait and he just walks away. Dinner time is "yay Joey its dinner time!" and he knows that OFCOURSE lol. im going to film this breakfast time so you guys know what im talking about.


----------



## jweisman54

Jamm said:


> Do your dogs know a word when its breakfast and dinner? Joey knows right at 830 i look at him and say breakfast time! and he gets so exciteid and runs to his bowl. If he looks at me at around 8 i say its not breakfast time yet and he has to wait and he just walks away. Dinner time is "yay Joey its dinner time!" and he knows that OFCOURSE lol. im going to film this breakfast time so you guys know what im talking about.


I say to Izzy "do you want to eat?" and she knows what that means,

I started decreasing her food by 1/2 cup today for each meal.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Aw yes, would love to see a video of Joey!!! Maya, well, she knows when I am getting her dinner.... but she hasn't nailed down the exact time yet. She does come running when she hears me open the kibble container!! (oh, speaking of, last week I had written about Maya NOT eating, and funny smelling food.... well, we took a sample of it back to the pet store, and they smelled it.... and gave us a whole new bag. They said it smelled like the oil used in the recipe was rancid... yuck.)

Maya hasn't had much off-leash time in the park in a while. Her recall has been terrible... I just don't trust her enough right now!! When my sister is here with her dog, it's a different story.... because Maya will just follow Hudson wherever he goes. We do have a backyard that she can really run around in, so I don't feel too guilty 

Who said that their pup can balance the treat on their nose and flip it into their mouth?? We have been trying that with Maya, but so far she just gets WAY too excited, flips the treat into another room, then has to go find it.... lol


----------



## jweisman54

Just wanted to throw a thought out there...........

I would assume that we want to continue this thread after our pups turn 1 (which isn't so far off). I guess we could just transfer it over to the main forum. This thread on the forum has made it so that so many of us have become friends who not only care about our pups but about us as humans as well. Let's make sure we keep it going for as long as we can.


----------



## jweisman54

oh oh..Izzy made a pee on the carpet yesterday......mommy was too lazy to take her out. My bad.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Joyce - agreed.

Uh-oh, Izzy! (and mom!!) they just have to remind us that even though they are getting sooooo big, they are still puppies


----------



## jweisman54

Yes, they are still puppies. I keep reminding my husband who NEVER had a dog before with his ex wife.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

*A few recent pics *

So here are a few of Maya as of late... 

the first two... sure am glad I spend so much money on toys, and she chooses to play with the empty milkbone container 

#3 - who can resist that face?

#4 & 5 - Maya right after she got groomed, and with the huge bone that my bf bought her for being such a good girl (which.... I had to take away because she got possessive of it and snarled at me!) oh, and Jamm.... she is on her new bed in the photo!!! She lays on it with treats and stuff, but has no interest in actually SLEEPING on it!!


----------



## jweisman54

I like the pic of her driving! LOL

I bought Izzy a clean marrow bone today. She is also becoming very possessive of it. Might have to take it away.


----------



## iansgran

It is Jaro who can balance the treat on his nose, but he can't flip it in his mouth and catch it yet--my previous Golden did that. Jaro is working on it though. This is not something you really teach. They just get good at it.
Want the best treat ever, and empty peanut butter jar--well not entirely empty. But you have to watch because they might chew it into little pieces to get out that last drop. I have one waiting for sometime when Jaro is especially good.


----------



## jweisman54

Just took Izzy out for the first time in the snow...had her on a 30 ft. leash...she loved running around and doing zoomies!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

**gasp** I just threw out an empty pb jar!!! It went to the recycle today!! I never even thought to give it to her!!!

I just let her have her bone again... but I sat on the floor with her and held on to the bone the whole time.... took it away after 15mins. Just have to let her know that the bone is "mine".

Yay for snow in Boston!!! White Christmas after all?? Glad Izzy loved it...


----------



## Jamm

Im trying to upload that video now but im having technical difficulties! haha


----------



## iansgran

Jamm, You are too young to have technical difficulties, they are for old folks like me.


----------



## Jamm

Okay here he is!






This was this morning


----------



## Jamm

Ian'sgran said:


> Jamm, You are too young to have technical difficulties, they are for old folks like me.


LOL! Your too funny<3 Youtube was being a spazz and not letting me upload it  lol


----------



## iansgran

Ian loved Joey's dance.


----------



## jweisman54

Good waiting for Joey's food.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Awww....so cute! Our cat gets to the dog food if I make Cosmo wait too long. Joey is such a good boy, waiting so nicely for his food.

We purposely don't associate any word/phrase with food time because it was super annoying with our guide dog. We couldn't say "food" or "dinner" without her freaking out and drooling all over the place.


----------



## West

I'm really happy to say that everything went perfectly today. Cooper is a healthy boy with a perfect heart and no trace of any irregularity in his hips or elbows!
Of course we'll have to re-do the X-rays when he's two for his clearances, but hopefully everything will continue to be just fine!

I also took him to the groomer's today for a trim of the toe-hair and private parts 


Here are some pics of him when he was still a pup and now:


----------



## jweisman54

So glad everything worked out!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

So glad to hear everything is okay with Cooper!!!

Loved the video Jamm... Joey is such a good boy.... your breakfast song sounds vaguely familiar to me... hmmmm... "it's t-shirt time... everybody knows, it's t-shirt time...." LOL!


----------



## Jamm

Maya's_Mom said:


> So glad to hear everything is okay with Cooper!!!
> 
> Loved the video Jamm... Joey is such a good boy.... your breakfast song sounds vaguely familiar to me... hmmmm... "it's t-shirt time... everybody knows, it's t-shirt time...." LOL!


LOL "itssss ttt shiirrtttt ttimmmeeeeeeeee" Yeah that probably did influence my breakfast song! lol

Joey is being a TOTAL brat today omg! Last night he ate 2 pieces of pizza from the garbage right behind me! I was doing the dishes and i had the garbage out and i had put him in a sit and leave it and i guess he decided he wanted it anyway! Chased him around the kitchen.. oh man i was so mad. I sent him outside in the garage so I could finish. Then this morning his first potty he has a case of the Zoomies and starts going crazy like a tard and I had just woken up and he made me fall in the snow.. I was not happy with that either. I definitely think Joey is chilling in the teenage stage right now.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

LOL! Last night when I was watching the Joey video my bf walked in the room, and as soon as he heard you singing the breakfast song, he broke out into "its tshiiiirt tiiiiiiimmmmeee..." and it got stuck in his head.

Hope the fall wasn't too bad  Maya has been good this morning, knock on wood. I had to wake her up from a nap to take her on a walk, and now she is snoozing again. Lazy bum. Last night she was a demon though, just wouldn't settle while we were watching tv.... was all over us, barking, nipping... *sigh*

So the past few nights my bf has slept in our spare room because he is fighting off a cold, and doesn't want me to get it... so, since he is in the other bed.... I have let Maya sleep with me  Three words: BED HOGGING CUDDLER!!!!!


----------



## Jamm

Haha! Awww I wish Joey was allowed to sleeep with me! He was doing that too lastnight! The passing, not settling just totally being a spazz. Tomorrows my first day off in like a week so im going to take him to the baseball diamond so he can run around like a mad man.


----------



## jweisman54

Jamm...
I think it must have been the lunar eclipse or something because Izzy was acting the same way last night with the constant zoomies on the leash and practically ripped my good arm out. It MUST be these teenage times they are going through.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Got an early Christmas present, a new leash Latigo Leather Dog Leashes - dogsport gear. It's a 3 foot leather one which I've wanted for a while both to protect my hands and to prevent all the extra leash from dangling since I rarely give him more than 3 feet anyways on a walk.

Cosmo also got his Christmas present early, a tracking harness: Leather Dog Harness, Schutzhund, Police K9, Tracking dog , Protection : DogSport Gear. Tried it out yesterday and it's great, lots of padding on his chest and doesn't slip around. Until now we were just using his nylon car harness and it was digging into his chest when tracking. He looks a little ridiculous in this hardcore leather and metal harness because he still looks like a puppy but he'll grow into it. The handle allows us to lift him over things too. Got a 30 foot lead to go with it.

Also got a stocking stuffer for Cosmo while we were at the store but he won't get that one until Christmas: Monster Mouth Dog toy : DogSport Gear.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Just wanted to throw a thought out there...........
> 
> I would assume that we want to continue this thread after our pups turn 1 (which isn't so far off). I guess we could just transfer it over to the main forum. This thread on the forum has made it so that so many of us have become friends who not only care about our pups but about us as humans as well. Let's make sure we keep it going for as long as we can.


Yeah I think we should transfer to the main forum!  I'll still be here when Alfie's 12 yrs old! 



Maya's_Mom said:


> So here are a few of Maya as of late...
> 
> the first two... sure am glad I spend so much money on toys, and she chooses to play with the empty milkbone container
> 
> #3 - who can resist that face?
> 
> #4 & 5 - Maya right after she got groomed, and with the huge bone that my bf bought her for being such a good girl (which.... I had to take away because she got possessive of it and snarled at me!) oh, and Jamm.... she is on her new bed in the photo!!! She lays on it with treats and stuff, but has no interest in actually SLEEPING on it!!


 
CUTE CUTE CUTE........ 



West said:


> I'm really happy to say that everything went perfectly today. Cooper is a healthy boy with a perfect heart and no trace of any irregularity in his hips or elbows!
> Of course we'll have to re-do the X-rays when he's two for his clearances, but hopefully everything will continue to be just fine!
> 
> I also took him to the groomer's today for a trim of the toe-hair and private parts
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of him when he was still a pup and now:


Yay - so happy for you! Cooper is tooooo handsome!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Okay, so here is a question for all y'all..... Is there something that is everyday-common that you have had to modify since the pups have been around?? for instance.....:

I can't put my socks on with Maya in the room, I have to hide from her. If she sees me put my sock on, she thinks she is going for a walk.

The word WALK. We can't use it, she knows it. So when we refer to that, we will say "lets take her for a W after dinner...."

Opening the dishwasher.... we have to do it soooooo quietly, if not she comes running to lick off all the dishes....


----------



## Jamm

SLEEEEP! Before Joey i was going to bed at 11 or 12 and up at 10 or 11 depending on that days sceduale. Now its bed at 1030 or 11 and up by 730 every morning. Im so not a morning person so huge change there.

I just got back from a short walk with Joey (it is soo cold and windy so its worse) and he was a total SPAZZ. He had zoomies on the walk like 4 times, then he starts bitting the leash and pulling me to wherever HE wants to go. no no no Joey. I want to take him to the park soon and let him burn off some energy there. Hes just such on walks lately. The marking thing is soo annoying too cuz hes now stoping every 5 mins to smell pee and mark over it. Still no lifting the leg but wow annoyying!


----------



## jweisman54

The bedtime routine definitely has changed for me as well. Izzy goes out at around 7 does # 1 & 2 then has to go back out around 10, she goes in her crate for the night then has to go out around 7:30. I used to love taking my bubble bath around 8 but with it being so cold out I can't do that anymore. Dishwasher = same problem..I swear she can hear that thing open from a mile away. Socks: I have to put on in the bathroom with the door closed. Can't leave anything within her reach high or low or she gets it and does not drop it unless I bribe her with a treat. I think basically our entire lives have changed with our schedules for our pups...but that isn't a bad thing!


----------



## Jamm

Joeys two new dog collars came in the mail today! There soo pretty but so huge! I ordered 2" buckles... not knowing how wide they were! lol oh well there still cute on him! haha. Hes not getting them until christmas morning but ill take pics of them seperate!

the first one. I love this one it was the first one i saw and i had to get it, "i love mom" LOL too cute










and the second one, my "call of duty" inspired collar  this is probably the 4th camo collar i've ordered for Joey! 










and both of them


----------



## Alfie's Girl

hmm actually now Alfie is trustworthy and we leave him home alone with the run of the house and let him outside in the garden on his own...not much has changed! He's never gone for laundry or licking dishes! Perhaps we have to buy more cheese now lol that's about all! I guess he's fitted into our lifestyle quite well! Last night was a momentous occasion...we packed the crate away!  

LOVE that I love mom collar Jamm....gonna have to get me one of those for Alfie!


----------



## iansgran

I'm in the everything has changed group. I sure get outside more even with the broken toe and the ice and snow. Old dogs are tons easier than puppies. Hopefully when my daughter and Ian move I can get rid of the crate but for now there are just way too many little things around which could so easily go in the mouth and down to the tummy. Just a it ago I had to retire one of his balls because he chewed a piece of it off. Haven't seen the piece, but it would be pretty small. The inspection on the house my daughter is trying to buy is next week. If all goes well they will get into the renovations right after the first of the year so they can be in by spring.


----------



## West

I really like the "I love Mom" one. Coop totally loves my GF, so it would fit him perfectly  Unfortunately, there's no way I can get it here. Grrrr!

We are so hot! Coop is actually lying on the floor after I rubbed an ice cube against his belly and paws and gave them another one to eat. And the air conditioner is broken (after only 3 weeks of use!) so we're boiling up. I hope the service guy can fix it tomorrow or we'll have a really hot Xmas!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Brrrr.... bet Cooper would love to come and play in the snow!!! 

Maya was a total a**hole on our walk today, pardon my language. She kept grabbing the leash and leaping around and pulling and running and just acting like a total maniac. Then she sees another dog, so what does she do?! Lays down - IN THE MIDDLE OF THE ROAD!!! Oh my goodness.... this girl of mine... driving me nuts. She's been very high-strung today. I've got so much to do around the house before we go to my mom's for Christmas, and she just insists on following me everywhere!!! 

I just keep hoping that nap time is soon for her


----------



## jweisman54

Ok, all of these posts regarding our all of a sudden poorly behaved pups must mean that they are all going through some kind of defiant stage. It would be one thing if only mine or yours were having this awful behavior but all of them.......they do look like angels when they sleep though.

I took a cute video today of Izzy licking out the pnut butter from an empty jar but I can't seem to upload it from my droid. Will work on it later.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

West said:


> I really like the "I love Mom" one. Coop totally loves my GF, so it would fit him perfectly  Unfortunately, there's no way I can get it here. Grrrr!
> 
> We are so hot! Coop is actually lying on the floor after I rubbed an ice cube against his belly and paws and gave them another one to eat. And the air conditioner is broken (after only 3 weeks of use!) so we're boiling up. I hope the service guy can fix it tomorrow or we'll have a really hot Xmas!


Aww poor you and poor Cooper with his fur coat on! :uhoh: Hope it gets fixed quickly! 

I can't imagine xmas in summer.....it would be...weird lol!



Maya's_Mom said:


> Brrrr.... bet Cooper would love to come and play in the snow!!!
> 
> Maya was a total a**hole on our walk today, pardon my language. She kept grabbing the leash and leaping around and pulling and running and just acting like a total maniac. Then she sees another dog, so what does she do?! Lays down - IN THE MIDDLE OF THE ROAD!!! Oh my goodness.... this girl of mine... driving me nuts. She's been very high-strung today. I've got so much to do around the house before we go to my mom's for Christmas, and she just insists on following me everywhere!!!
> 
> I just keep hoping that nap time is soon for her


oooh Maya! Naughty girl! Alfie trys and jumps in the road a lot too! Do you have a gentle leader or canny collar for her? It really has helped Alfie - though he's still a total spaz when it snows lol!



jweisman54 said:


> Ok, all of these posts regarding our all of a sudden poorly behaved pups must mean that they are all going through some kind of defiant stage. It would be one thing if only mine or yours were having this awful behavior but all of them.......they do look like angels when they sleep though.
> 
> I took a cute video today of Izzy licking out the pnut butter from an empty jar but I can't seem to upload it from my droid. Will work on it later.


Hehe I know, I give him lots of kisses and cuddles when he's asleep and looking sooo angelic!


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo's really widening I noticed this last week. Hugging him is like hugging a big adult golden now and his harnesses and backpack are tighter now. His chest is gaining mass too. He's also gaining weight. Up 3lbs this week to 63. No leg lifting yet.
> If you could please keep our kitty Oscar in your thoughts. He ate a holly berry and has been vomiting and has diarrhea. !


weight gain...........I haven't noticed any significant gain in Roxys weight. I know her neck is bigger only because her collar is on the last hook  

Oscar..........Jackie is Oscar ok?


Food..............I reduced calories by going to the adult food... calories were decreased. She is still getting 3 cups a day. Ill do a little research and see if I should cut back but really she seems to be doing well right where she is.


food scheduling..........We don't stick to a strict schedule for feeding it may vary by 2 hours or so.



> Maya hasn't had much off-leash time in the park in a while. Her recall has been terrible... I just don't trust her enough right now!!


off leash..........I'm too paranoid to leave Roxy off leash.. ever. We use the 30 foot leash and she can run anywhere she wants, I can still catch the leash if I need to. Our back yard is all wooded no landscaping, and fenced on 3 sides the back is open and nothing but woods. Roxy seems to have finally taken an interest in the back yard, a new routine ...which consists of ...lets go out back... Ill find a real NICE STICK (yes I'm against sticks ) and than WE can run out front to play with it. I play for awhile with her and let her have it, but I take it back in the end. She looks like a dancing prancing pony!!!  I just love to see her so happy I just wish she were that happy with her ball or any other safe toy. 

toys........And I'm going to give her the next PB jar! Great idea!

Oh and Roxy has a new favorite toy. Picked it up at PS. I just cant hold onto pet toys till Christmas! She loves squeakers. Its a football shaped blue ball, and it squeaks with the slightest tiny bit of pressure. It is like the cuz toys the rubber just isn't as firm. This is the first toy Ive actually had to take away after listening to the constant squeak........lol 
Definitely loves it 



jweisman54 said:


> Just wanted to throw a thought out there...



Ill do whatever ! We have all been sick here some kinda flu type bug  I don't think Ive been that sick since the 80's  Roxy stayed very low key to so that's good! 

Joyce.... hows the hand doing? 

accidents in the house..........Roxy (knock on wood) hasn't had any accidents in the house for months. Thank Goodness. Big pees  Fortunately though we have the fenced area off the deck if we absolutely cannot walk her. Such as when hubby and I both had that flu bug! It hurt to even stand up!


Christmas Tree ornaments......Also, I decided not to put anything but lights on the tree this year. She hasn't touched the tree but I don't want to dangle ornaments by her nose  I think her "inner pup" wouldn't be able to resist  Maybe next year!.



Maya's_Mom said:


> So here are a few of Maya as of late...
> #3 - who can resist that face?
> #treats and stuff, but has no interest in actually SLEEPING on it!!


Well I couldn't resist that's for sure! Myas such a sweetie! Loved all her new pictures! 

bedding.........I decided against a bed for Roxy. She is only in our bed for brief periods during the night, than she goes to sleep in the LR with the kitty, Mr. Mittens  

infants and goldens..........What I think it one of the cutest things ever is when one of the grand babies are here and they go for a nap Roxy will not follow me anywhere... she stays put at the doorway to my room where the baby is napping. Kind of amazing ...I think. 
Why ...why do they do that? Why is that infant important to them?



Jamm said:


> Okay here he is!
> YouTube - Joey at breakfast time
> This was this morning


Good ...very good boy Joey!!!!! He is just so beautiful Jamm...I love his beautiful head! ahhh 

GRF......Sometimes I wonder if I hadn't read all the good info here on the GRF when Roxy was a pup, if Id have known to even teach "wait" to the pup. Its those little things that really do make a world of difference. Roxy is the same with food, she sits and waits and will just look at me waiting for me to say ok. Sometimes for a split second Ill forget but she doesn't 



West said:


> . Cooper is a healthy boy
> Here are some pics of him when he was still a pup and now:


Coopers ok!......Super good news to hear Cooper is ok! Best to have everything checked out IMO. But why clearances? I'm not one bit shy about asking the vet to do a blood test or xray or whatever...If my gut tells me something just isn't quite right and they haven't suggested it thus far during some episode. But... is it really necessary to do clearances on our pets and why? 

All the April pups are perfectly beautiful both as pups and as now as teens  

keeping cool.........BTW....Last summer we were without power for three days and it was super hot........what helped Roxy to stay cool was bagging ice and putting a pillow case over it. Roxy would lay on it to cool herself



Spoiled pup.. We should change the name from April pups to spoiled pups  Love the new collars Jamm?

Raw feeding........Jackie are you completely finished with feeding raw?



Maya's_Mom said:


> Okay, so here is a question for all y'all..... Is there something that is everyday-common that you have had to modify since the pups have been around?? for instance.....:
> I can't put my socks on with Maya in the room, I have to hide from her. If she sees me put my sock on, she thinks she is going for a walk.
> The word WALK. We can't use it, she knows it. So when we refer to that, we will say "lets take her for a W after dinner...."
> Opening the dishwasher.... we have to do it soooooo quietly, if not she comes running to lick off all the dishes....


hmmmmm? I cant think of anything right off hand.......we have all kind of molded into what works 
There is one thing kind of related not really a modification but........ Roxy will try grab my slippers if my feet arnt in them.. so I turned this around and when Id see her with one, Id say...Lets see what you haaavvvve?...sheepishly... she gives me those Golden Eyes, you know the look........head down and they look at you only with their eyes........and I say... ok! good girl ...thank you for Mommys slipper!!!!!..........she releases the slipper and I give her a kibble lol . Now, she just brings me the slipper  If I can just get her to get them both Ill have complete success !


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Charlotte - Maya just walks on her regular collar or her harness. She has been perfectly fine with them... a great walker. It's only the past couple days that she has walked like a bit of a spazz.... today was the worst though! I think she just has way too much energy right now. And she loves the snow... wish I had a bigger yard sometimes...

I have been thinking about putting the crate away. We know she is good overnight and whatnot... it's just the fact that she is going to want to sleep with us... and there's not enough room!! She also gets real crazy when she jumps on the bed to find my bf there. He is gone in the morning before she wakes up, so it's very "unique" to her to find him there, and it makes her spazzy. I've tried to tell him that he really needs to give her a lot more focus and attention to get her to respect him.... but he doesn't bother and I'm not going to fight with him over it.... but when he gets frustrated with her I just give him the 'it's your fault' look. Anyway.... sorry for that rant! Lol.

I smother Maya with lots of kisses all the time! She doesn't give many kisses back though??

Glad to hear you are all feeling better in your house KaMu!!! The flu is no fun at all!


----------



## jweisman54

Kathleen, the hand is coming along...still can't do anything with it...cast comes off Jan. 4, then a splint for several more weeks with therapy.

Izzy loves squeak toys, it drives us crazy but we are the ones buying them. I use the 30' leash also, it gives her some freedom.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Kathleen, the hand is coming along...still can't do anything with it...cast comes off Jan. 4, then a splint for several more weeks with therapy.
> 
> Izzy loves squeak toys, it drives us crazy but we are the ones buying them. I use the 30' leash also, it gives her some freedom.


This ball is DIFFERENT Joyce. Pick one up next time and you'll see what I mean  They are Right along side the cuz toys lol And yes I bought it because I knew shed love it!  All the toys I have here and as I turn around in my chair Roxy is sound asleep with 8 toys + her antler scattered about. The next thing I want to teach her is to pick up and put her toys away....I just have to think more about this one ....just how Im going to accomplish it!

With walking Roxy she is normally pretty good but she is rough with hubby  Im afraid he is going to fall one of these days! He adores her and always takes her out. But today we had a tree taken down and there were alot of workers and noise. The noise of the chain saws and the chipper didnt bother her but she was soooooooooooooooo excited to see the new people!!!!........ She was not behaving in the least. 

How long before you have the other hand done? Im really going to be curious how the end result will be. 

MyasMom ....I actually had the flu shot about 6 weeks ago so I don't know what I had! It felt just like a flu though where your hair actually hurts


----------



## jweisman54

Kathleen, can you take a pic of that ball. Izzy always can use more toys.

I have use of my fingers to type but that is it...am not allowed to pull or hold anything. The dr. is waiting forthe tendon to form scar tissue where the bone was that was removed. The exercises are torture as Ihave to flex and extend them until I feel pain. I am hoping that it was all worth it in the end. I plan to have the other hand done in April. THis winter crap stinks with a cast on. I can't fit my arm in my coat. I got the flu shot also but have been sick with a horrible cough for which I now am on the z-pack for. the coughing was so bad last night that I possibly cracked a rib coughing so hard. Just can't win! But, this too shall pass.


----------



## KaMu

Here is a pic I just used my cell so its poor quality, Im wrapping presents and taking advantage of Roxy Cakes sleeping! I cannot believe I actually have to use a lint brush on some of the presents!!!! :/ lol


----------



## West

KaMu said:


> Coopers ok!......Super good news to hear Cooper is ok! Best to have everything checked out IMO. But why clearances? I'm not one bit shy about asking the vet to do a blood test or xray or whatever...If my gut tells me something just isn't quite right and they haven't suggested it thus far during some episode. But... is it really necessary to do clearances on our pets and why?


Thanks for the idea to keep cool. I'll give it a try 
Why clearances? Well, I asked for the X-rays to be done now because if there was a slight chance he might have hip or elbow dysplasia, there are many environmental things I can control now to prevent it from developing or worsening. You know, weight and amount of exercise, first of all. Cooper loves to run and jump and play fight with other dogs or chase a ball around. If something was wrong, I would need to really limit the amount of that. And I didn't want to. So, I had to check.
And the two-year ones, well, there's a chance Cooper can be bred if everything is super right with him by that age. I haven't decided yet and there are a lot of previous steps, but it is a chance. But the main reason for clearances is health: hip dysplasia can appear until the age of two. So if his X-rays when he's 2 are clear, I'll be sure that he cannot develop it ever.
The electrocardiogram was ordered by the vet, but I'm really glad we did it.
I don't think clearances are a must. I just like to be assured, I guess. He's my first dog, after all, and I just want to do everything right


----------



## KaMu

West said:


> Thanks for the idea to keep cool. I'll give it a try
> Why clearances? Well, I asked for the X-rays to be done now because if there was a slight chance he might have hip or elbow dysplasia, there are many environmental things I can control now to prevent it from developing or worsening. You know, weight and amount of exercise, first of all. Cooper loves to run and jump and play fight with other dogs or chase a ball around. If something was wrong, I would need to really limit the amount of that. And I didn't want to. So, I had to check.
> And the two-year ones, well, there's a chance Cooper can be bred if everything is super right with him by that age. I haven't decided yet and there are a lot of previous steps, but it is a chance. But the main reason for clearances is health: hip dysplasia can appear until the age of two. So if his X-rays when he's 2 are clear, I'll be sure that he cannot develop it ever.
> The electrocardiogram was ordered by the vet, but I'm really glad we did it.
> I don't think clearances are a must. I just like to be assured, I guess. He's my first dog, after all, and I just want to do everything right


Very Good answer... And I didn't know that about hip Dysplasia....if its not there by 2 than chances are slim it ever will be. Or maybe I knew but had a memory lapse, which is possible  I'm proud of you for taking the initiative to do all thats right for Cooper. Your his voice 
Thanks.......


----------



## West

If it's not on the X-rays by two, it won't appear later. But if you don't do the X-rays you never know and it may appear when he's 5 or 8...


----------



## KaMu

I guess we will be getting xrays... probably.... at her spay!....... elbows to? I guess when we get preop labs Ill just ask them to do the full thyroid panel as well, for a baseline.


----------



## jackie_hubert

I think Oscar is recovering. Has had lots of diarrhea so we gave him some probiotics. Hasn't gone poop in two days so I think he's swinging to the opposite extreeme. His appetite is also fluctuating which is not normal. Hope he's gonna go back to normal soon. I read up on eating holly berries and apparently it causes gastro problems for 5-7 days. He's playing normally though and is being as crazy as always. He almost walked into a candle today! Scared me terribly - he has long hair!

I use empty peanut butter jars to make peanut butter cubes by filling the jar with a bit of hot water and shaking it around to melt the rest of the PB. I then fill an ice cube tray and freeze.

Got Cosmo a treat pouch and hubby walked him with it on and Cosmo walks so nicely. I sometimes think Cosmo exists only to please himself...actually I think that all the time.

Our boy is physically changing but otherwise he's still the same old - an angel when he's inside and a spazz outside. CANNOT WAIT for him to get out of the puppy stage.

He lives to track and he can now sniff me out from almost a mile away, following my scent through our residential neighbourhood.

We have stopped doing raw for Cosmo but hope to be able to do so again when his puppy stomach settles one day - still getting diarrhea at the slightest. Got some beef liver cookies at the pet food store and broke out in diarrhea...does a lot of running and breaks out in diarrhea. He gets a little rice with all his meals and as long as we don't give him more than 2.5 cups of kibble with it he does well. Cat still gets some raw along with his EVO 95% canned (pretty much canned meat with vitamins and minerals).


----------



## West

KaMu said:


> I guess we will be getting xrays... probably.... at her spay!....... elbows to? I guess when we get preop labs Ill just ask them to do the full thyroid panel as well, for a baseline.


I don't think elbows are as frequent as hips for dysplasia, but if you have the chance to do them too, that's great. 

They didn't need to give Cooper a sedative or anything to take the Xrays (the radiologist was very assertive and had a commanding voice that made Cooper obey. I so envied him). And I pay the vet a monthly fee (kind of like an insurance) and they provide their services for free, so I didn't have to pay for any of the exams). So that helped. Find out if your insurance or any vet plan covers them, because otherwise they can cost a lot.

By the way, the photo in your signature is amazing. Roxy's really pretty!


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> I think Oscar is recovering. Has had lots of diarrhea so we gave him some probiotics. Hasn't gone poop in two days so I think he's swinging to the opposite extreeme. His appetite is also fluctuating which is not normal. Hope he's gonna go back to normal soon. I read up on eating holly berries and apparently it causes gastro problems for 5-7 days. He's playing normally though and is being as crazy as always. He almost walked into a candle today! Scared me terribly - he has long hair!
> 
> I use empty peanut butter jars to make peanut butter cubes by filling the jar with a bit of hot water and shaking it around to melt the rest of the PB. I then fill an ice cube tray and freeze.
> 
> Got Cosmo a treat pouch and hubby walked him with it on and Cosmo walks so nicely. I sometimes think Cosmo exists only to please himself...actually I think that all the time.
> 
> Our boy is physically changing but otherwise he's still the same old - an angel when he's inside and a spazz outside. CANNOT WAIT for him to get out of the puppy stage.
> 
> He lives to track and he can now sniff me out from almost a mile away, following my scent through our residential neighbourhood.
> 
> We have stopped doing raw for Cosmo but hope to be able to do so again when his puppy stomach settles one day - still getting diarrhea at the slightest. Got some beef liver cookies at the pet food store and broke out in diarrhea...does a lot of running and breaks out in diarrhea. He gets a little rice with all his meals and as long as we don't give him more than 2.5 cups of kibble with it he does well. Cat still gets some raw along with his EVO 95% canned (pretty much canned meat with vitamins and minerals).


Yes Cosmo still has that sensitive tummy.........a little more growing for him 
Oh gosh your kidding!? Cosmo can track you a mile away thats great!!!!! Good job  That just sounds like so much fun and interesting to boot! 

Whats a treat pouch that the dog carries?

And those silly kitties  Mittens a few months ago swished his tail across one of those candle warmers and had wax in his hair for awhile....thankfully it was only the ends of his hair.



West said:


> I don't think elbows are as frequent as hips for dysplasia, but if you have the chance to do them too, that's great.
> 
> They didn't need to give Cooper a sedative or anything to take the Xrays (the radiologist was very assertive and had a commanding voice that made Cooper obey. I so envied him). And I pay the vet a monthly fee (kind of like an insurance) and they provide their services for free, so I didn't have to pay for any of the exams). So that helped. Find out if your insurance or any vet plan covers them, because otherwise they can cost a lot.
> 
> By the way, the photo in your signature is amazing. Roxy's really pretty!


Why Thank You  I love her to pieces.

I will check the policy but still Ill have the hips done regardless.


----------



## iansgran

Wish we had a prepaid vet plan like you do West but haven't heard of anything like that for pets here in the USA. We do have Petplan. Sorry so many have been sick. guess it is just that time of year. Hope everyone dog, cat and human is on the mend.
Haven't seen a football like that but will surely look. Jaro has a favorite ball looks like a soccer ball is soft and has fiberfill in it and squeeks. Lasts a pretty good long time. We had the nylabone keys but Jaro began chewing off pieces so into the trash the went. Wondered why the activity was slow for a few days here, guess with folks sick and traveling and preparing for holidays is the answer. One last trip to the grocery tomorrow and I am ready. Jackie, the pic of Cosmo and the tree makes him look so grown up and handsome.
Joyce when I had my knees replaced they did both at the same time. It was awful but I think the doctor thought I would not come back for the second one and he might have been right.


----------



## KaMu

Oh No Sherie! I had forgotten they were a nylabone product... she rarely plays with them but I guess that was her pick out of the cabinet this a.m.. She roots through and takes out what she wants....... Maybe I should just go through them all. I just went and examined them and the ring is the only part with teeth marks Sigh..... I'm glad you noticed that though! Maybe our local animal orphanage would have use for some of these toys for pups that are not aggressive chewers. My Maltese are too little for them and I hate to throw them away when they are basically like new.......
Ill start a basket and after New Years run them on over and see if they could use them, In-fact now that I'm thinking about it I have a few beds too! That is what Ill do!


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Wish we had a prepaid vet plan like you do West but haven't heard of anything like that for pets here in the USA. We do have Petplan. Sorry so many have been sick. guess it is just that time of year. Hope everyone dog, cat and human is on the mend.
> Haven't seen a football like that but will surely look. Jaro has a favorite ball looks like a soccer ball is soft and has fiberfill in it and squeeks. Lasts a pretty good long time. We had the nylabone keys but Jaro began chewing off pieces so into the trash the went. Wondered why the activity was slow for a few days here, guess with folks sick and traveling and preparing for holidays is the answer. One last trip to the grocery tomorrow and I am ready. Jackie, the pic of Cosmo and the tree makes him look so grown up and handsome.
> Joyce when I had my knees replaced they did both at the same time. It was awful but I think the doctor thought I would not come back for the second one and he might have been right.


Yes he and Joey both look great infront of their XMas trees! Love those pictures  I want to hug each boy!

Sherie my head didn't move from the pillow for 3 days  I read some GRF but couldn't stay up to long.

Your brave Sherie, Not many get both knees done at once. But the ones Ive seen have done exceptionally well. It all depends on the doc (some just wont do it that way) and depends on the patients overall condition as well.


----------



## jackie_hubert

The Nylabone puppy keys which Cosmo had as well are for young puppies only. You're supposed to throw them out after they're like 4 months old as they'll be able to chew off pieces. I remember reading that on the package. From their website: *Designed for teething puppies - Not recommended for adult dogs or puppies with any permanent teeth.*


----------



## Maya's_Mom

I think it's time to toss Maya's nylabone away... after reading all the posts about the pups getting pieces off, kinda scary!! She has a big, tough one and it's lasted a long time. but the one end is getting all spindley and stuff, so.... time to go!! She is snoozing at the moment... I should do it now so she won't notice it gone!!

What are all the pups getting for Christmas? Maya is getting: Kong Wobbler, Charlee Bear treats (turkey liver and cranberry flavour), a big ol milkbone, a ToyShoppe Squeaky Squigglers Duck, and this other holiday toy - I think PetSmart calls it a Loofa Dog Toy? it's green and long and has the most ANNOYING squeaker in it! Not sure what she's getting from Grandma 

Sherie - it was a bit slow on here, and I think you are right... everyone is just getting ready for the holidays! I have been off for the past 4 days, but so much to do around the house! We are going to my mom's tomorrow afternoon, staying for a couple days.... always a fun time!


----------



## jweisman54

Maya's_Mom said:


> I think it's time to toss Maya's nylabone away... after reading all the posts about the pups getting pieces off, kinda scary!! She has a big, tough one and it's lasted a long time. but the one end is getting all spindley and stuff, so.... time to go!! She is snoozing at the moment... I should do it now so she won't notice it gone!!
> 
> What are all the pups getting for Christmas? Maya is getting: Kong Wobbler, Charlee Bear treats (turkey liver and cranberry flavour), a big ol milkbone, a ToyShoppe Squeaky Squigglers Duck, and this other holiday toy - I think PetSmart calls it a Loofa Dog Toy? it's green and long and has the most ANNOYING squeaker in it! Not sure what she's getting from Grandma
> 
> Sherie - it was a bit slow on here, and I think you are right... everyone is just getting ready for the holidays! I have been off for the past 4 days, but so much to do around the house! We are going to my mom's tomorrow afternoon, staying for a couple days.... always a fun time!


We had the puppy keys and one day they were chewed to bit so away they went. You can still use the hard hard nylabones but just check them every so often. The compamy says that small rice size pieces will pass through their system with no problem. Izzy has about 6 different style nyla bones and if the end get too frayed (which now take a long time to do) we throw them away..Get the wolf size which are harder to chew up.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

yeah, hers is a hard hard one... chicken 'flavour' I believe! Maybe she can keep it a bit longer... the end doesn't look as bad as I thought! I don't give her the edibles anymore, she can go through a wolf size edible in about, oh, 30 minutes!!! lol.


----------



## Jamm

Yea Joey had those puppy keys! And about a week after he started loosing his teeth he started to break pieces off so i threw them away!  Now i just get him the nylabones for adult teeth. He has 2 bacon flavoured, and 2 chicken flavoured!


----------



## jweisman54

I must be insane......Izzy has way too many nylabones. I figure she won't get bored that way.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Oh! Maya has a bacon flavoured one too.... they are great for keeping the pups busy!!!

maya is super lazy today....


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> I sometimes think Cosmo exists only to please himself...actually I think that all the time.QUOTE]
> 
> hehe that's soooo funny!  I hope Oscar is feeling better today.
> 
> Alfie still has his puppy keys but he's never really chewed them, he just likes to play tug of war or fetch with them! He only really chews the stuffies but even then not to the point of totally destroying them! But then again - you should see his bone collection.......why would he need anything else to chew on lol!!!!  His fav thing to do is to play! He will go and bring you a toy and then try and get you to play tig of war and then when you finally get it - throw it for him to fetch! He LOVES that game sooo much! And just to think that a few months ago I thought he would never learn to fetch - now the retriever in him is unstoppable lol!


----------



## Jamm

So i calculated how much money i spent on Joey and Jesse this christmas. Im quite ashamed to say, Joey will be getting over $250 worth of stuff and Jesse is another $150. BUT ofcourse in his defence, its his first christmas!!!  He got a new super nice bed (i picked it up this morning) so tomorrow i think he will be getting more stuff then everyone else! haha


----------



## Maya's_Mom

hahaha.... spoiled Joey  

Well my Golden Retriever Forum friends.... I shall be signing off for a couple days at least, until the madness of Christmas settles down again (oh, the joy of having 2 sets of parents AND inlaws to see....)

Maya and I wish everyone a very happy, healthy and safe Christmas!!!!


----------



## KaMu

Jamm said:


> So i calculated how much money i spent on Joey and Jesse this christmas. Im quite ashamed to say, Joey will be getting over $250 worth of stuff and Jesse is another $150. BUT ofcourse in his defence, its his first christmas!!!  He got a new super nice bed (i picked it up this morning) so tomorrow i think he will be getting more stuff then everyone else! haha



lol Jamm where on earth do you put all these beds!!!! 


Everyday is Christmas here! Ill head out in a bit for a few items for all my pups for Christmas, hoping for some good deals!!!! Id probably be able to estimate the current cost of things (lol ...not gonna say, more than one could imagine) that were suppose to be for Christmas day but were given early because the owner cant keep secret presents......Her face just melts my heart and I end up saying "Her ya go sweetie pie."

Merry Christmas everyone, enjoy your families and extended families! I work the next two days but Ill be browsing the forum through out the day as time permits


----------



## jweisman54

happy holidays to all of my grf friends,

love,

joyce
&
izzy


----------



## jweisman54

*Izzy and Skippy*


----------



## GoldenJona

I havent been here in forever but we're doing good. 

here are some funny pictures i took of Jona

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/90157-i-woke-up-jona.html#post1321973


----------



## Jamm

Merry christmas everyone!  Hope you all have an awsome day and spoil the pups like mad! Posted some new pics of Joey in the photo section if you guys wanna see!


----------



## kkudi

Merry Christmas everyone, Eric and myself are sending their love to all my GRF friends I have made on this thread ;-)


----------



## iansgran

I got Jaro a football something like Roxy's for Christmas but I think it is a little bigger. It too is soft and makes a crazy squeek. Made by Hartz and I got it at Walmart. (I confess I go there sometimes.) Jaro likes it very much. Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas. We did most of our family things Christmas Eve (now the kids have wives and fiancees they have other obligations) so this afternoon was just my husband, Jaro and me. We had leftovers for dinner because I was through with cooking huge dinner Friday night and big brunch today. But leftover prime rib is pretty good.
Hope all of you on the east coast don't get blizzarded in and you in UK and Europe get your roads clearned. Seems the weather has been freaky lately all over.


----------



## jweisman54

We have blizzard warnings up and are supposed to get about 18 inches of snow by Monday afternoon. Glad I have the week off.


----------



## jweisman54

Have any of your pups had anal glad smells? Izzy's stinks...I've tried washing her there but still stinks. I will have to call the vet and see if they can express the gland. I usually see a small drop of milky fluid expelled right after she poops but have not seen it for a while.


----------



## iansgran

Jaro's groomer expresses his anal glands when he is groomed. That might be cheaper than a vet visit. But I haven't noticed anything with Jaro. And I am not that close when he poops--bad old lady eyes. Be careful in the snow, Joyce. Don't want to fall and hurt your hand more. Only been in one real blizzard, and that was no fun. We couldn't open the back door because the snow was too high and the door opened out. But I will take a blizzard over an ice storm any day.


----------



## jweisman54

Ian'sgran said:


> Jaro's groomer expresses his anal glands when he is groomed. That might be cheaper than a vet visit. But I haven't noticed anything with Jaro. And I am not that close when he poops--bad old lady eyes. Be careful in the snow, Joyce. Don't want to fall and hurt your hand more. Only been in one real blizzard, and that was no fun. We couldn't open the back door because the snow was too high and the door opened out. But I will take a blizzard over an ice storm any day.


Lucky for me I can't shovel this winter 

But I am sure Izzy will have a great time in all that deep snow.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Merry Christmas Everyone! I hope all my GRF friends had a great day today and will have lots of fun over the next few days as celebrations continue.

I'm always jealous of those of you who get a white Christmas. We had 120mm of rain this week, pretty normal for us. 

My husband has unfortunately been working all Christmas season and will for a few more days. He was home from 11:30am to 2pm so we managed to squeek in a big turkey lunch. Cosmo and Oscar got some turkey too and loved it. 

My in-laws who we see all the time and who were over most of yesterday and today are totally in love with Cosmo and he loves them. It's cute because they're really not dog people. 

BTW, Oscar our kitty is okay now. Phew...

Merry Christmas!


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy got her first romp by herself in the snow with no leash on....she loved it!


----------



## iansgran

jweisman54 said:


> Izzy got her first romp by herself in the snow with no leash on....she loved it!


These dogs LOVE snow. When the storm is all over let us know how much you got. 
Jackie, I posted someplace else God Bless all those who work on holidays and keep us all safe and well.(they had to take their dog to the emergency vet on Christmas) Includes your husband, for sure.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Husband said last two days were pretty crazy downtown. Tonnes of partying, fighting, and suicides every hour...and he thought it was going to be pretty quiet...

BTW, have had anal gland issues all along. Was really bad at 4-5 months and now again. Right now he's super stinky down there. Ick! I can just hope it goes away soon...


----------



## jweisman54

*my wonderful husband took Izzy for a walk down the street in the blizzard so I didn't have to....giving up several minutes of precious football time. We already have about 5 inches and it is blowing like crazy. Izzy loves it and dives head first into the snow!
*


----------



## KaMu

Joyce I was so surprised how Roxy loved the snow! And I was worried shed be cold? lol This pic is hard to make out but my son and I have taken Roxy out numerous times to play today. Tonight I tried to get a few pics but the camera wasn't cooperating this is Roxy wrestling with my son... the two of them rolled all over the yard till the snow plow came and ruined our fun! The flashing yellow lights of the truck must have been memorizing 
IF I can Ill get some better pics during the daylight hours.... Gosh she loves it!


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> Husband said last two days were pretty crazy downtown. Tonnes of partying, fighting, and suicides every hour...and he thought it was going to be pretty quiet...
> 
> BTW, have had anal gland issues all along. Was really bad at 4-5 months and now again. Right now he's super stinky down there. Ick! I can just hope it goes away soon...



Jackie I'm so sorry your hubby had such a dreadful Holiday weekend at work. That many suicides? Gosh 
Soooo sad......


----------



## jweisman54

Those are great pics Kathleen...we will be taking some of Izzy tomorrow. The winds are fierce here right now.


----------



## Jamm

Oh boy! I've been out shopping during boxing day i got Joey a chuckit (well more for me!) And i got him a stupid little 50% off stuffed dog thing that i had THOUGHT he would enjoy ripping apart, but apparently this is the first stuffed toy that Joey loves and he thinks deserves to live! lol Now Joey is passed out on his bed with this new toy. Whata silly boy.


----------



## jackie_hubert

No snow here. Still rain. Just came in from a long walk despite the rain. Got a treat pouch for christmas. Works wonders in making him walk much better. It even has a hook up for his poop bag dispenser, my keys and cell phone and the clicker. He sees it on my belt and I'm sure that helps in focusing him a little. No real pulling at all today. 

Cosmo also saw his first squirrel today. He stopped, looked rather confused at it, then at me, then at it, then at me with his head turned to the side and his ears forward. I just pretended like it was nothing lest he discover the joys of squirrel chasing.

Hey, does anyone here know how to break in leather more quickly?


----------



## West

I'm really proud of Cooper! In my country, Christmas Eve is celebrated with fireworks. A huge amount of them, actually. And I was worried because they tend to have a bad effect on dogs: some get really scared and hide under beds or furniture, others get nervous and bark or may even bite, etc. So, it was Coop's first time with the fireworks and he seemed to enjoy them. When they started we all remained calm and he was calm too. And then we went to the balcony to watch them and he came along and lay down at our feet, relaxed.
He's amazing. He also was at his best behaviour (and that was important as my animal-unfriendly inlaws came to spend Xmas Eve here). He loved his present! 
I've noticed he's much more obedient and seems to understand a lot more  My boy's growing up!


----------



## Jamm

Oh man well Joey ate something and kept me up all night. Again. I have no idea what it could have possibly been but he was up at 230, 330, 430 and 530 and then i guess my dad took over. Now my moms pissed because i woke her up in the night.... Great. Honestly owning a dog is so beyond frustrating and hard.


----------



## jweisman54

The snow is over Izzy's shoulders...got over 20", she cannot even maneuver through it, so I figure it is not good for her hips...will have to wait until some of it melts for her to play in it.


----------



## iansgran

Maybe someone will shovel a bit of a walkway then you can Izzy out. I heard it was very light snow and that probably means you sink in it. What a bummer. Once the neighborhood kids get outside and pack it down some maybe it will be ok to take her out.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> So i calculated how much money i spent on Joey and Jesse this christmas. Im quite ashamed to say, Joey will be getting over $250 worth of stuff and Jesse is another $150. BUT ofcourse in his defence, its his first christmas!!!  He got a new super nice bed (i picked it up this morning) so tomorrow i think he will be getting more stuff then everyone else! haha


WHOA! : Lucky Joey........




West said:


> I'm really proud of Cooper! In my country, Christmas Eve is celebrated with fireworks. A huge amount of them, actually. And I was worried because they tend to have a bad effect on dogs: some get really scared and hide under beds or furniture, others get nervous and bark or may even bite, etc. So, it was Coop's first time with the fireworks and he seemed to enjoy them. When they started we all remained calm and he was calm too. And then we went to the balcony to watch them and he came along and lay down at our feet, relaxed.
> He's amazing. He also was at his best behaviour (and that was important as my animal-unfriendly inlaws came to spend Xmas Eve here). He loved his present!
> I've noticed he's much more obedient and seems to understand a lot more  My boy's growing up!


Go Cooper!  I'm really noticing my boy growing up now too...



Jamm said:


> Oh man well Joey ate something and kept me up all night. Again. I have no idea what it could have possibly been but he was up at 230, 330, 430 and 530 and then i guess my dad took over. Now my moms pissed because i woke her up in the night.... Great. Honestly owning a dog is so beyond frustrating and hard.


How is Joeybro this morning? Alfie seems okay - I had a bad night but he seems fine now!

Hope everyone had a fab xmas!  I am soo proud of Alfie - he was so well behaved! He fell asleep on peoples laps and was sooooo cute! I've really noticed a change in him the last month - he's becoming more of a softie and really beginning to respond to NO a lot more. He's really maturing in so many ways. I love my boy soooo much!


----------



## jweisman54

*Izzy waiting for "daddy" to take her out to play in the new snow!*


----------



## jweisman54

*Waiting pays off when you can dive right in to the snow!*


----------



## jweisman54

I don't think I posted this the right way. I was trying to show pics of Izzy in the snow.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aww the pics are gorgeous Joyce! You can really tell Izzy is a lady - she looks more refined than the boys! She's soooo beautiful...kinda makes me want a girl now too.......

I just love how our pups are growing up!


----------



## jweisman54

She does seem lady like on occassion, she really is a good girl. I haven't been able to take her out since yesterday morning because of all the snow and such high winds, so she has "bonded" with my husband...finally. He even took her for a walk around the block in this frigid cold. 

Our pups certainly have evolved into nice young adults and I think a lot of that has to do with the abundance of helpful information on this forum.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Jamm said:


> Oh man well Joey ate something and kept me up all night. Again. I have no idea what it could have possibly been but he was up at 230, 330, 430 and 530 and then i guess my dad took over. Now my moms pissed because i woke her up in the night.... Great. Honestly owning a dog is so beyond frustrating and hard.


Same here. Just got back from the vet. Cosmo is back on antibiotics for a case of this: Clostridium in dogs

Unfortunately since the bacteria lives in him it we'll probably see more flare-ups over time, especially if we give him anything to eat out of the ordinary - I had fed him some cooked turkey. Vet says many puppies have Clostridium flare-ups and often grow out of it.


----------



## iansgran

Joyce, the snow pics are darling as are the yearning to go out in the snow.
Jackie and Jamm, sorry the boys are under the weather. Hope they feel better soon.


----------



## Jamm

I feel like im at a breaking point with Joey. I have such little patience with him lately and im snapping so much more at him. I hate myself for doing this but it just happens, just now he wouldn't stop digging on his bed so i go up to stop him and he would not stop and i just lost it. I dont know whats going on with him or I.


----------



## jackie_hubert

It's the lack of sleep, every time I took him outside last night (every hour...) he would insist on jumping and biting the leash instead of going to the bathroom. Grrr...


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> Same here. Just got back from the vet. Cosmo is back on antibiotics for a case of this: Clostridium in dogs
> 
> Unfortunately since the bacteria lives in him it we'll probably see more flare-ups over time, especially if we give him anything to eat out of the ordinary - I had fed him some cooked turkey. Vet says many puppies have Clostridium flare-ups and often grow out of it.


Poor Cosmo......in humans that is actually a little painful  Did they put him on Flagyl Jackie? I hope his recovery is QUICK!


jweisman54 said:


>


Sooo pretty in the snow Miss Izzy! I Think Roxy spent a very large amount of time searching for her toys in the front yard. No luck though there's just too much snow.


----------



## Jamm

jackie_hubert said:


> It's the lack of sleep, every time I took him outside last night (every hour...) he would insist on jumping and biting the leash instead of going to the bathroom. Grrr...


Same with Joey! And my new coat has a furry hood and he thought it would be sooooo fun to jump up to get to it and pull me on the ice. last night was the second night and I have a feeling tonight will be the third because the vets weren't open today so i couldn't get the food to calm his tummy.


----------



## jackie_hubert

KaMu said:


> Poor Cosmo......in humans that is actually a little painful  Did they put him on Flagyl Jackie? I hope his recovery is QUICK!
> 
> Sooo pretty in the snow Miss Izzy! I Think Roxy spent a very large amount of time searching for her toys in the front yard. No luck though there's just too much snow.


Flagyl/Metron yes. I hate pumping him full of antiobiotics but what can I do...the vet was totally not concerned and says it's common, especially in Golden pups. The upside is that Cosmo loves going to the vet and the vet we had today is kinda cute...hahaha!

If you lived closer I could have put Cosmo's tracking skills to the test and maybe he could have located her toys...but nah, I think he would have played with Roxy instead.


Jamm, is there no emergency vet open? Are you doing rice and pumpkin?


----------



## Jamm

Im doing yogurt, nowhere around here has pumpkin and my parents refuse to have the house smelling like boiled burger and rice  So im doing his Kibble and plain yogurt.. Its weird though, this morning he had kibble and yogurt (just like his dinner at 630) and he hadn't pooped all day, now after his dinner hes already gone twice. And the closest emergency vet is an hour away from here.


----------



## iansgran

Jamm, it is that he is not feeling completely well, and he is a bratty teen. When he misbehaves put him in his crate, or gated area, or take yourself away from him, go to another room. It is normal to feel like you are feeling. I remember one time when my daughter was a crying baby and I couldn't get her to stop, and I had this feeling like I wanted to ram her head into the wall--and I knew I wouldn't do anything like that but I then understood how people can abuse their children or pets. You just get tired, and at the end of your rope. So remove yourself when he is being too bratty, or remove him. I have been having to do this with Jaro lately because he barks when he wants something and it drives me a little nuts.


----------



## jackie_hubert

BTW, does anyone here have use for a chain leash with a leather handle? Like this one: Chain Dog Leash - Dog Collar Boutique. Shelter got a used one donated and we have no use for this one. Also have a new bungee leash, like this one: Amazon.com: Dog Leash Teal/Blue Bungee Pupee up to 165 pounds 6ft: Kitchen & Dining
Again, a donation. It's actually not very stretchy but it's nice and soft on the hands. Unless someone here really wants it I'm gonna try it out or add it to the dozens we already have at the shelter.


----------



## Jamm

3rd night in a row with Joey. 130, 230, 330,4, 5, 6, and at 7 and now again at 8. I dont get why he is getting worse... and why he doesn't go during the day! Now he probably wont have the runs all day and will be fine, but then by night he will be having it again. His gums are normal and pink and he is definitely not lethargic.


----------



## iansgran

Jaro defintely has his big boy coat. He is shedding like mad and we are going to need to buy clothes brushes by the bushel basket.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Jamm...that's how diarrhea with dogs usually works - at night but not during the day - I have no idea why. We had a clear night, thanks to having given him only a little rice and pumpkin for the last 24hrs. He did wake me up this morning, because he was hungry. 

I'd definitely take Joey in for a fecal exam asap. Are you getting watery poop or just soft?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> I feel like im at a breaking point with Joey. I have such little patience with him lately and im snapping so much more at him. I hate myself for doing this but it just happens, just now he wouldn't stop digging on his bed so i go up to stop him and he would not stop and i just lost it. I dont know whats going on with him or I.


I think we've all been there Jamm! For me it was with the biting - I'd have to literally throw him off me and smack his nose - I felt sooooo awful. Not one of my proudest moments. These pups are sent to try us lol! Don't worry - Joey still loves you and your still his BESTEST mommy! x


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> BTW, does anyone here have use for a chain leash with a leather handle? Like this one: Chain Dog Leash - Dog Collar Boutique. Shelter got a used one donated and we have no use for this one. Also have a new bungee leash, like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Dog Leash Teal/Blue Bungee Pupee up to 165 pounds 6ft: Kitchen & Dining
> Again, a donation. It's actually not very stretchy but it's nice and soft on the hands. Unless someone here really wants it I'm gonna try it out or add it to the dozens we already have at the shelter.


Thanks for the offer Jackie, we have quite a few various leashes here so no need 


Jamm said:


> 3rd night in a row with Joey. 130, 230, 330,4, 5, 6, and at 7 and now again at 8. I dont get why he is getting worse... and why he doesn't go during the day! Now he probably wont have the runs all day and will be fine, but then by night he will be having it again. His gums are normal and pink and he is definitely not lethargic.


Ohhhh... poor Joey  Wait. Poor Jamm!!!!! That leaves NO time to sleep at night! I wonder whats going on with his digestive system....?


Ian'sgran said:


> Jaro defintely has his big boy coat. He is shedding like mad and we are going to need to buy clothes brushes by the bushel basket.


 I wonder if they do sell them by the case!  Must check EBay.......



Alfie's Girl said:


> I think we've all been there Jamm! For me it was with the biting - I'd have to literally throw him off me and smack his nose - I felt sooooo awful. Not one of my proudest moments. These pups are sent to try us lol! Don't worry - Joey still loves you and your still his BESTEST mommy! x


Oh yea! They can get super bratty. Just the other day we were out in the yard and I had Roxy on her leash because it was just a bathroom outing. She had another idea :doh: She jumped up on me knocking me over and than was biting my boots my coat and my leg!!!! Super brat. I let go of the leash with the hopes she would stop. No such luck :/ Temporary insanity


----------



## Jamm

jackie_hubert said:


> Jamm...that's how diarrhea with dogs usually works - at night but not during the day - I have no idea why. We had a clear night, thanks to having given him only a little rice and pumpkin for the last 24hrs. He did wake me up this morning, because he was hungry.
> 
> I'd definitely take Joey in for a fecal exam asap. Are you getting watery poop or just soft?


Ugh i hate that it works like that! I fasted him today and just gave him a quarter of his gastro food from the vet. Hes not lethargic and his gums are normal and pink. Super randommm. I can definitely tell he is tired though, hes been off and on snoozing all day, but i mean we were both up all night so its expected! lol.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Awww... jamm, i hope Joey feels better soon!!! And I know what you mean about being frustrated. I have had so many tears from being frustrated at Maya. She's getting better though, so there is hope!!! I snapped at her one night and told her I was going to take her back .... then just cried. I felt horrible. It's just so hard when we are so tired and they are so NOT tired and being bratty..... just remember, there is light at the end of the tunnel, one day we will look back and wonder "where's my bratty pup gone???" !!! That's what the crates are for.... quiet time for them, and for us!!


----------



## jweisman54

So Izzy's anal gland smell seems to come and go. Last night it was unbearable and this morning after she pooped it is fine. With the snow it is difficult to see the little drop of anal secretion coming out after she poops (sorry if this is graphic) but at least I knew that she was fine. I guess I will just have to wait to smell the odor again and then will have to call the vet to express the gland...yuk!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> Awww... jamm, i hope Joey feels better soon!!! And I know what you mean about being frustrated. I have had so many tears from being frustrated at Maya. She's getting better though, so there is hope!!! I snapped at her one night and told her I was going to take her back .... then just cried. I felt horrible. It's just so hard when we are so tired and they are so NOT tired and being bratty..... just remember, there is light at the end of the tunnel, one day we will look back and wonder "where's my bratty pup gone???" !!! That's what the crates are for.... quiet time for them, and for us!!


Yup...been there too!  Then when you see them fast asleep like a Golden Angel you think - how could I have said those things!



jweisman54 said:


> So Izzy's anal gland smell seems to come and go. Last night it was unbearable and this morning after she pooped it is fine. With the snow it is difficult to see the little drop of anal secretion coming out after she poops (sorry if this is graphic) but at least I knew that she was fine. I guess I will just have to wait to smell the odor again and then will have to call the vet to express the gland...yuk!


I've never noticed a smell from there - although his poops...well you gotta make sure you are not standing in the wind direction or you might pass out!!! :yuck: This is how Alfies poops usually are - he squats and poops a fairly good poop that is pickupable, then takes a step forward and strains a bit and then little drips come out?? Does that sound like an anal gland issue???


----------



## Abbey0424

Hi Everyone, 
Abbey was born April 24th, she was 8 months on Christmas eve! We also have a little boy Logan but he just turned 5 months. We have had a wonderful time with Abbey, she has such a great disposition and is just loved so much! Her eating has slowed down a lot lately, and she is on the smaller size, she is not skinny by any means but she was only 3 lbs when we got her at 8 weeks and she is 50 now. She is short and stocky I don't know if this is because she has English cream in her or because she is going to hit a growth spurt and get taller, or she will just be plain petite?


----------



## Jamm

Well Joey is finallly on the road to recovery. He slept all night and hasn't had a poop (which is actually a good thing!) He is on the vet gastro food for a couple of days to settle his tummy. We just did a massive cleaning so we put Joey outside for the first time by himself and he was at a loss. Such a funny guy. Im going to take him to the park later with our new Chuckit! and test that baby out.


----------



## iansgran

Alfie's Girl said:


> :yuck: This is how Alfies poops usually are - he squats and poops a fairly good poop that is pickupable, then takes a step forward and strains a bit and then little drips come out?? Does that sound like an anal gland issue???


Well, it is exactly how Jaro poops some of the time, sometimes he just does a big one. We are going to the groomers in a couple of weeks and she expresses the anal glands so I will watch after that and see if there is a difference. I know if you see them dragging their butts on the ground that is a sign of anal glad issues.


----------



## jweisman54

_I've never noticed a smell from there - although his poops...well you gotta make sure you are not standing in the wind direction or you might pass out!!! :yuck: This is how Alfies poops usually are - he squats and poops a fairly good poop that is pickupable, then takes a step forward and strains a bit and then little drips come out?? Does that sound like an anal gland issue???

_Yes, Charlotte, I believe that is the anal gland secretion...that is what I've seen from Izzy. Today she has gone twice and seems to be fine. Crossing our paws because the smell is disgusting!


----------



## Jamm

Just snapped on Joey again.. A candle dropped from a table and he was running around chewing it and i lost it. MAINLY because if he swallowed it, that would be another trip to the emergency vet because of the metal. I hate loosing it with him. I hate myself for it and I hate the way he looks at me afterwards. Ive never hit him or anything like that though... just raising voice. (i think i would hate myself more then anything if i raised my hand to him ever)


----------



## jweisman54

I lose it with Izzy sometimes too, the puppy stage is so demanding.


----------



## iansgran

You will always have times like that--you are just human. The trick is finding other ways to work with your frustration. The old count to 10, take a breath, leave the room. Right now I think it is mostly, Jamm, that you are sleep deprived and thus little things get to you more. It will get better. 
Jaro is doing the same things--not coming when called, not dropping things he is not suppose to have. He knows trade and does it most of the time but not always.


----------



## jackie_hubert

I snapped at Cosmo this morning too. Our neighbours are ripping up their concrete floor to make it level for putting down hardwood and they've been drilling since 8am. Ugh! So Cosmo got up when the drilling started. I was frustrated by the drilling and I wanted him to keep sleeping and he just would not lie down on his blanket, he just stood there and stared at me after I said "down" what felt like a million times. Finally I got up and stood over him, pointed down, and said in my meanest and loudest mommy voice "DOWN, now STAY!!". He laid down and let out this huge grunt. I laid around for 15 minutes and then got up anyways...

Welcome to our newest April puppy Abbey! I CANNOT believe you are dealing with two teenage dogs. No thanks! Haha!


----------



## West

Abbey0424 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Abbey was born April 24th, she was 8 months on Christmas eve! We also have a little boy Logan but he just turned 5 months. We have had a wonderful time with Abbey, she has such a great disposition and is just loved so much! Her eating has slowed down a lot lately, and she is on the smaller size, she is not skinny by any means but she was only 3 lbs when we got her at 8 weeks and she is 50 now. She is short and stocky I don't know if this is because she has English cream in her or because she is going to hit a growth spurt and get taller, or she will just be plain petite?


Welcome!  Wow, a 5-month-old and an 8-month-old! They must give you lots of work!  But they are surely worth it. I just love the name Logan.
Cooper had a short and stocky stage, but it has passed. They are growing so much that we cannot really know how they will turn out, right? 
I hope to see some pics of Abbey and Logan!

Cooper has his "perfect dog" days and his "bratty punk" days. Today he's been OK so far, but yesterday... OMG! I couldn't even walk him without him trying to yank my arm off with his pulling! He's been suffering the heat and he really smells awful today, but tomorrow he's having a bath at the groomer's and then he'll be meeting my Dad, his wife and my sister. I really hope he behaves.


----------



## jweisman54

Speaking of bratty days...we are definitely having one today. Izzy is absolutely not listening to anything, she is jumping up on everyone and everything, not letting us put her collar on, pulling (even on the gentle leader), had to put her in the crate for a time out earlier or I would have blown up.


----------



## KaMu

Jamm said:


> Well Joey is finallly on the road to recovery. He slept all night and hasn't had a poop (which is actually a good thing!) He is on the vet gastro food for a couple of days to settle his tummy. We just did a massive cleaning so we put Joey outside for the first time by himself and he was at a loss. Such a funny guy. Im going to take him to the park later with our new Chuckit! and test that baby out.


Ill be anxious to hear how he liked the chuck-it! I look at it each time I go to the store but have yet to put it in our basket for purchase!

Jamm hope your feeling better tonight.......

I think Roxy needs more exercise so Ive been doing more with her indoors. I take her out in the snow but most all she does is put her nose down in the snow and plows through it! I don't know if she is looking for one of her toys that are buried or not! She doesn't run and play in the snow  Even if I throw a ball or stick.......she runs to it than drops it and starts her snow plowing. So I for one cant wait for the snow to be gone so she will start up running again! My sons been sick so he cant run with her to burn some of that energy off... I guess if she had a playmate shed have a little more fun out there!


Ian'sgran said:


> Well, it is exactly how Jaro poops some of the time, sometimes he just does a big one. We are going to the groomers in a couple of weeks and she expresses the anal glands so I will watch after that and see if there is a difference. I know if you see them dragging their butts on the ground that is a sign of anal glad issues.


No anal gland issues here and I think I'm very happy about that 


Ian'sgran said:


> You will always have times like that--you are just human. The trick is finding other ways to work with your frustration. The old count to 10, take a breath, leave the room. Right now I think it is mostly, Jamm, that you are sleep deprived and thus little things get to you more. It will get better.
> Jaro is doing the same things--not coming when called, not dropping things he is not suppose to have. He knows trade and does it most of the time but not always.


Yep I would not even approach him unless you have something to trade. It works very well here. I have a cookie jar here in the computer room and its filled with assorted kibble and cheerios. Most of the time Roxy wants to show me what NEW prize she is gnawing on. I have not had any problem trading.......



jackie_hubert said:


> I snapped at Cosmo this morning too. Our neighbours are ripping up their concrete floor to make it level for putting down hardwood and they've been drilling since 8am. Ugh! So Cosmo got up when the drilling started. I was frustrated by the drilling and I wanted him to keep sleeping and he just would not lie down on his blanket, he just stood there and stared at me after I said "down" what felt like a million times. Finally I got up and stood over him, pointed down, and said in my meanest and loudest mommy voice "DOWN, now STAY!!". He laid down and let out this huge grunt. I laid around for 15 minutes and then got up anyways...
> 
> Welcome to our newest April puppy Abbey! I CANNOT believe you are dealing with two teenage dogs. No thanks! Haha!



OMG I cannot even imagine two puppies!!!! Welcome Abby!


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy just "plows" through the snow also. It really is comical though.


----------



## jweisman54

One more week until this cast comes off, then maybe I will have some movement in my thumb to play with Izzy more.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> One more week until this cast comes off, then maybe I will have some movement in my thumb to play with Izzy more.



Great news! Boy did that ever go by fast! Be careful and don't over do things Joyce!


I wonder what they are looking for under the snow?! Critters?


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy buried her entire head then body in the snow like that every time I took her out today.....and she LOVES eating chunks of it!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Abbey0424 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Abbey was born April 24th, she was 8 months on Christmas eve! We also have a little boy Logan but he just turned 5 months. We have had a wonderful time with Abbey, she has such a great disposition and is just loved so much! Her eating has slowed down a lot lately, and she is on the smaller size, she is not skinny by any means but she was only 3 lbs when we got her at 8 weeks and she is 50 now. She is short and stocky I don't know if this is because she has English cream in her or because she is going to hit a growth spurt and get taller, or she will just be plain petite?


Hello I'm Charlotte :wavey: My boy Alfie was born on the 26th! A couple of pups on here have been eating less for a while. An 8 month and a 5 month - WOW! You're brave....



Jamm said:


> Well Joey is finallly on the road to recovery. He slept all night and hasn't had a poop (which is actually a good thing!) He is on the vet gastro food for a couple of days to settle his tummy. We just did a massive cleaning so we put Joey outside for the first time by himself and he was at a loss. Such a funny guy. Im going to take him to the park later with our new Chuckit! and test that baby out.


Glad to hear that Jamm!  Hugs to you and Joey, you've had a tough few days...



jweisman54 said:


> Izzy just "plows" through the snow also. It really is comical though.


hehe that's what Alfie does too.



jweisman54 said:


> One more week until this cast comes off, then maybe I will have some movement in my thumb to play with Izzy more.


Yay, Izzy will be pleased lol


----------



## iansgran

Ian and Jaro


----------



## KaMu

Both boys are simply beautiful!!! Jaro looks like he got big!!! Cute little Ian sitting on the Golden pillow!!!!  Sooo cute


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Oh Ian looks so cozy on the Jaro pillow!!! 

I wish I had my camera to take pics right now.... Maya and my bf Bryan have been home together alone for a couple days because I've been working.... so they have "bonded".... lol... Bryan is reading and Maya is all snuggled up and her head is on his arm... so sweet.

Sooooooo..... Maya goes to a kennel for the first time tomorrow!!! I am excited, and scared.... and nervous. No, not really nervous.... oh, maybe a little bit. She is going to a 'pet resort' because I have a wedding to go to tomorrow night, and finding a puppy sitter on New Years is impossible. It's a two night minimum because of the holiday.... this is where she is staying: www.fourpawspetresort.ca And yes, I booked her into a doggie deluxe suite!!! I'll let you know what theme she gets  But take a look at the link.... I hope I am doing the right thing!!!! I've never left her before!!! (and as a side note... since it's a two night minimum, we are going to take advantage of the 2nd night and cook a prime rib and lobster as a New Year treat for us!!!! We feel like parents with their baby gone overnight.... so sad, but going to take advantage!)


----------



## Jamm

So Tonight is all of our pups first new years! My parents actually thought Joey was going to be going to bed at normal time... lol fail for them! Joey will be with us right till new year and i plan on him being my first kiss of 2011  Also hoping he will sleep later tommorow morning


----------



## jweisman54

Great pics of Jaro and Ian.


----------



## kkudi

love the pics of Ian and Jaro ;-)


----------



## Jamm

Aw didnt even see those pics! Jaro is such a handsome guy


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Awwww love the pic Sherie! 

Ooh good luck to Maya...and you Brianne! You'll be missing her like crazy...

Jamm - TOTALLY agree! Mr Alfie is staying up too.....

Happy New Year everyone............


----------



## iansgran

The resort Maya is going to looks pretty snazzy to me. Wish I could go along. We are just going down the street to a party but will be home well before midnight. Jaro and I will probably be asleep and I am pretty sure there will be plenty of fireworks to wake us up and let us know it is 2011


----------



## jweisman54

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Love the pictures. I posted some as well: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/90412-rare-sunny-winters-day.html.

So frustrated with Cosmo these days. Took him with us to visit family for Christmas celebrations and he was so bad in their house that we had to leave him in the car for most of the day. Ugh! Can anyone here related to crazy puppy running through people's house and not settling down at all? It was like he had never been inside before...


----------



## Jamm

Joey hasn't been in anyone else's house except ours since he was...4 months old. BUT he would probably act like Cosmo did because he acts like a total tard anytime he goes into any store/vet/anywhere... 

Happy new year Charlotte and Alfie! I know its already 2011 over there for you! 
Joey, my dad and my mom are currently passed out. lol just my bro and Jesse and i are up!


----------



## iansgran

Happy New Year, I have an hour to go but am going to bed now--Jackie, I can imagine Jaro being crazy in someone's house, he can be bad enough here. Like Jamm said Jaro really hasn't been in anyone's house but ours. Soon maybe but not yet. I know they said we should do it in the puppy stage but we didn't so now we may be stuck.


----------



## Jamm

Well Joey and i ran in the new year together<3! He was laying on my chewing a bone and right at 12:00 i grabbed it from him to kiss! He has absolutely no idea what last night was, and why we kept him up for so long! silly boy. 

Happy new year everyone


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy has been at my daughter's house several times with her dog, a chocolate lab and between the two of them they never stop.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Happy 2011. May it be the year that our puppies learn to not be spazzy and will calmly listen. Hey, I can be hopeful - it's the new year!

Jamm, I'm glad you got your new years kiss even if he had not idea what for. I feel like a bad dog parent because we routinely stay up until like 2am with Cosmo. He just naps on and off, and then we all sleep in. Since my husband comes home in the middle of the night most days Cosmo is pretty used to getting up in the wee hours of the morning too and then going back to bed until like noon.


----------



## iansgran

Jaro has been crazy today. Some neighborhood kids were over playing Wii with Ian and Jaro just could not stand not being able to play with them. Put him in the crate with a kong, didn't work, took him in the dinning room with me on leash, didn't work, finally had to exile him upstairs with Grandpa.


----------



## jackie_hubert

We often host Wii parties at our place and Cosmo thinks it's so fun. He goes right up to people playing and once got hit on the head with a Wii remote. After a momentary "what the!!???!!" he thought that was fun too.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Haha, Maya has taken a Wii remote to the noggan a few times  Silly girl needs to learn to sit back away while we are playing! Lol.

Maya is relatively good in anybody's house. She's usually just ridiculously excited at first, which is annoying, but then we bring her blanket and she will just explore and then settle somewhere. When we go to my sisters house, the two dogs NEVER stop playing!

Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## iansgran

Last night at about 12:03 while the fireworks were going off, we also got God's fireworks--big lightening and thunder for about 10-15 minutes. Wonder what that means?
While putting some things away I found some old photos of Subiaco when he was young. It was hard to look at them. He sure looked a lot like Jona and Enzo.


----------



## jweisman54

I was just looking at a link that a member (Cody's Mom) posted and thought it might be helpful to our pups....
http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/overstim.html


----------



## jweisman54

Just booked a reservation for Izzy at a Pet Resort for a week at the end of January. A bit on the expensive side too, but highly recommended.


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> I was just looking at a link that a member (Cody's Mom) posted and thought it might be helpful to our pups....
> http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/overstim.html


Just read through that. That's really helpful and so describes exactly the problems. I like how the picture is totally of a Golden Retriever. The first and second pictures especially I can relate to...


----------



## iansgran

Yes, thanks, Joyce, for the link. I have bookmarked it and will go back and read anything else the site has to offer. It made me think about Ian's teacher who is about the best teacher I have ever seen. She never raises her voice, in fact speaks very quietly, and is always calm. Her class is very very calm for a bunch of 1st through 3rd graders in an inner city public school. I remember once sitting in church when in front of me was a mother with bratty kids doing all the wrong things--and I wished I had learned dog training before I had kids since so much of the same rules apply.


----------



## GoldenJona

Has anyone else noticed their dogs nose being lighter in color or is it just me? His nose use to be really black but now not so much, almost like the color is fading, he does dig his face in the snow a lot though


----------



## Jamm

Edwin i believe they call that term 'snow nose' where it turns kinda pink in some areas? Joeys is still 100% black.. but we have no more snow over here lol. All grass!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Yep, snow nose. Maya's is ever-so-slightly lighter if you are up close with her. They -should- go back to black once the winter is over!

We picked Maya up from her stay at the pet resort last night.... she had a great time and came home veeeeeery tired!!! The owner said she was "excellent for such a young pup!!" They let her out with some of the other dogs and he said she just played and played and played... such a happy dog. Yup, that's my girl!!! We tried to 'enjoy' our quiet time without her yesterday.... but we missed her soooooo much!!! My bf was counting down the hours until pick-up time!!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro's nose is still very black, but my Subiaco's would go pink, especially in the winter. It is sometimes called snow nose but has nothing to do with snow, more like a suntan, darker in the summer. It would be a fault in a show dog, but otherwise doesn't matter.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

The overstimulated dog bowls into class on its hind legs, his tongue hanging out, gasping for breath against a tight leash; It's the only way the dog's handler can keep the dog from running in full tilt into the face of another dog who might not be impressed or knocking over visitors who come to the home. This is quite normal behavior for young, inexperienced adolescent dogs and is almost expected of young, highly social breeds such as Labradors and Golden Retrievers. Yes, he's "just a puppy" but this doesn't mean that this "rudeness" can't be modified....

Oh yeah...that sounds like Alfie alright lol.... thaks Joyce that's a good read! 

Alfie's nose is still black but a pink nose in winter is also normal.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Unfortunately Cosmo's nose is pink all the time (a couple of the other siblings too) so he wouldn't be able to show. It goes even pinker in the winter. We love our little Rudolph though sometimes I wish he had better pigment.


----------



## GoldenJona

So I just got back from the vets and I think I have the smallest April pup. He only weighs 54 lbs!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

GoldenJona said:


> So I just got back from the vets and I think I have the smallest April pup. He only weighs 54 lbs!!


Cosmo was only 57lbs last week after loosing some weight from stomach issues. I think some of the others are even less than Jona. How tall is he now?


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Thought i would share a picture of Maya that I just took.... she is VERY tired from her time at the Pet Resort this weekend


----------



## jackie_hubert

Maya's_Mom said:


> Thought i would share a picture of Maya that I just took.... she is VERY tired from her time at the Pet Resort this weekend


Teeheehee! We have one of those resorts here but it's like $150/night...


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Yikes! $150! I love my girl, but I wouldn't pay that much  The one we took her to was $30/night. Which I found very reasonable, and apparently she loved it!


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy's going at the end of the month and they are $29 a night. I could have given her the VIP room for a whole lot more but she will be fine and since it is their slow time, they told me she would get more one on one attention too.


----------



## jackie_hubert

We pay $32 for regular daycare (7hrs)...


----------



## Jamm

Oh man so Joey has started this weird thing. If he has to pee and we go outside, he wont pee right away, he will kinda just stand there or continuously smelling around and decide not to go anywhere. SO i have to take him to the light post across the street so he will smell other dogs pee, and go! weirdd boyyyyyy


----------



## GoldenJona

jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo was only 57lbs last week after loosing some weight from stomach issues. I think some of the others are even less than Jona. How tall is he now?


Are you supposed to measure around his shoulders? If so then he's around 23-24 inches.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy is doing weird stuff like that too but it is more with the pooping.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Here's how to measure height: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-breed-standard/89896-how-measure-height.html


----------



## iansgran

We are like a bunch of new moms talking about pee and poop and mine weighs this. I needed my laugh for the day, so thanks all. Jaro is peeping many times on walks now, not just the once when we bring him out. Boys will be boys. And the sniffing, OMG. I don't know how much he weighs, but several weeks ago it was 53 and I am sure it is at least 60 now, he is really filling out. He goes in for bloodwork soon so I will get a weight then. Remember when he was one of the smallest? And Jamm love the pic of Joey with the hat. Very cute.


----------



## jweisman54

I am going to the vet on the 10th for the next Kennel Cough vaccine and will have Izzy weighed then.

Sherie, you are right, it is comical to read some of the posts about what we talk about but then again, they are our babies!


----------



## jweisman54

So speaking of peeing and pooping....how often do you all have to take your pups out? I am kind of glad I have a girl since she only will go once while out.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo goes to the bathroom once when get up around 8:30am (really varies depending on husband's shift schedule), once when we go for a walk around 2pm, and then again before we go to bed around 9pm. So 3 times. He'll go multiple times though on our walk. It's rare for him to indicate that he has to go unless he's sick, which admittedly, is all too frequent.


----------



## Jamm

Joey goes poop once in the morning, once in aft, and SOMETIMES after dinner, but sometimes he wont. Pee he'll go right when he wakes up, then sometimes when he goes our for his poop, if not its on and off through out the day. Depends on how active he is and how much water/ice he is having!


----------



## jweisman54

I love Joey's new picture.

I must be taking Izzy out way too much. First thing in the am around 7:00 then if I am home around 10, then 2ish 4, 6 8 and 10, so basically every 2 hours if I am not working. If I am working, she is in the crate until 1 or 2. Sometimes she poops 3 or 4 times a day and she only eats twice about 3 cups per day.


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> I love Joey's new picture.
> 
> I must be taking Izzy out way too much. First thing in the am around 7:00 then if I am home around 10, then 2ish 4, 6 8 and 10, so basically every 2 hours if I am not working. If I am working, she is in the crate until 1 or 2. Sometimes she poops 3 or 4 times a day and she only eats twice about 3 cups per day.


Will she hold it if you let her wait longer? Seems normal for an 8 week old... I'd be concerned about bladder problems if she can't hold it. I also heard that you have to sort of condition their bladder to hold it.


----------



## iansgran

Like Joyce I take Jaro out many times a day, but I am sure he can hold it, just part of the old habit of housebreaking. He will let me know if he really wants to go out. If it were harder, I might take him out fewer times, but put on gentle leader and out the door only takes a few minutes. Good for me to get up and moving, too.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

If someone is home here, Maya likes to go out MANY times a day  Mostly just to play around, chew on her log, dig *sigh* She just loves being out there. She mostly just sits on our porch (which is raised), so she can watch the world go by. But she doesn't NEED to be outside that many times. When she first wakes up, it's usually about a 1/2 hour to a good hour before she is ready for her first pee/poop. She is really really good at holding her bladder and we haven't had any accidents in a long time (knock on wood). I found out that when i was away in November in the USA shopping.... my OH (other half) left her alone for..... 13 HOURS!!!! At first I was very very p*ssed off.... not pleased at all.... but in the back of my mind, I was kind of glad to know we could trust her for that long with the run of the house. But, he was in the doghouse for a while after that one. 

Sherie, you are right, it is pretty funny how casually we talk about pees and poops!! Maya is my baby though, I have no human children! Once again... knock on wood.... no tummy troubles, no diahrea, no anal glands.... I think I am lucky (even if she is ridiculously excitable... I'd take overly excited over illness I think!)

During her stay at the pet resort, they have "Yappy Hour".... where they give the dogs yogurt and treats.... Maya has never really had yogurt before..... but the GAS since she got home.... hooboy!!! Nasty!!!


----------



## jweisman54

I think I am going to try to not take Izzy out so often. I agree that she just likes to go out and play around and bark at trash barrels and eat snow and ice and look proud while she is holding her own leash in her mouth while walking. I have not been able to really walk her for any length of time due to my arm but hopefully soon that will start up again. So, to release her energy, we play ball/fetch in the house a lot. This weekend we let her loose in the backyard to play and I was right with her but she started wandering to the other yards. She definitely had selective hearing and did not come when we called her. Luckily peanut butter on a spoon always brings her around.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Oh man so Joey has started this weird thing. If he has to pee and we go outside, he wont pee right away, he will kinda just stand there or continuously smelling around and decide not to go anywhere. SO i have to take him to the light post across the street so he will smell other dogs pee, and go! weirdd boyyyyyy


hehe funny boy!



jweisman54 said:


> So speaking of peeing and pooping....how often do you all have to take your pups out? I am kind of glad I have a girl since she only will go once while out.


Alfie goes out when he wants too and comes in when he wants! If he whines at the door I let him out - wont necessarily be to pee but probably to play! He barks at the door when he wants to come back in. It takes quite a few repeated calls and some cheese to get him in otherwise! :doh: He does 10 million micro pees on walks though......


----------



## Jamm

Do any of the other pups have any treat spots on their tongue? Joey has one the size of a penny at the very back on his tongue. its way to far back to get a picture of it, but its cute when you do see it


----------



## jweisman54

So, I was on the phone and I thought Izzy was chewing on her bone but low and behold she chewed off the end of the plug to my brand new vacuum. OMG, what will I do with this child!!!!


----------



## iansgran

Do you remember than Jaro did exactly the same thing about two months ago. And mine was new, too. We took it to some little handiman repair shop that only charged $10 to put on a new plug. If either of you is handy you could probably do it too--the guy said the ground wire was not really necessary.


----------



## jweisman54

She totally ate right through the cord and there is No plug anymore.


----------



## iansgran

That is what Jaro did. We had the plug, he didn't eat it. I hope Izzy didn't eat the plug. But it really is not problem to fix, they put on a new plug in about 10 minutes by stripping the wires and attaching them to a new plug.


----------



## jweisman54

'are anyone elses pups chewing things all of a sudden?


----------



## iansgran

Here is a number one chew monster in the snow


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Nope, not here. She chewed my knitting needles a few weeks ago when we left her home alone... but nothing since then! My pup seems to have gone from being demon child to being an angel.... hahaha (how long with THIS last, lol!!)

Never trust a quiet pup Joyce  How is your hand doing today?!

Jamm, my sisters GR has one of those spots on his tongue... Maya doesn't though.

Oh no, you know what? Maya DID grab something last night!! I was going through my coupons on my bed and she ever-so-sly came up on the bed and took the clip!!! My bf and I had to chase her down, and when we finally got her I had to reach way back into her throat to get it!! I was quite impressed, she let me get my fingers right in there without fuss. I think if she had swallowed it, it would have passed just fine... but darn it, I wanted my clip back!!!


----------



## KaMu

Yes! We have just replaced the vacumm cord for the second time :/

Jamm no black spots on Roxys tongue. But I don't doubt your boy will I cant recal his full name but that beautiful boy Klassam ???-----in Joeys pedigree had them, and I think thats a pigment thing that happens often in the breed.

Roxys been good here.... enjoying her runs outside again with no snow, back to her happy self outdoors. They really are comical at times you just cannot help but smile or laugh. The other night I was putting something together and had to lay on my back on the floor to see a screw hole (had to replace the screw). Roxy kept nudging me and I kept telling her to wait!! Wait!!! It was a tiny screw and difficult to get to. That silly girl climbed on and lay on me and put her head under my chin and gave a sigh lol.......all I could do was laugh because she is sooo darn heavy and soooo sweetly goofy. I love having her around!!!!!

Than today I was sitting in the computer chair petting her and she climbed up into my lap!!! I thought we would both fall over backwards  Silly girl.


----------



## jweisman54

Had the cast removed from my arm. OMG my hand is numb/painful like painful pins and needles and I have no movement of my thumb. Will start P.T.soon for it so this is no time for Izzy be be a demon child.


----------



## KaMu

Izzy is going to try very hard to be a good girl! Very very hard! She emailed Roxy and told her so 

Joyce, I'm glad the cast is finally off and hope the therapy gets the movement in your thumb back sooner rather than later! I know you must be relieved its off


----------



## jweisman54

Thanks Kathleen, I think Izzy must have received Roxy's email....she willingly went into her crate just now.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Hope the hand gets better very quickly! 

Cosmo had yet to chew anything substantial. Usually just eats things rather than chews, like fluffs of cat hair...ewww....Not sure how we lucked out in getting the dog that doesn't bark or chew or nip. But he is a WILD CHILD that's for sure.

He has multiple treat spots, one right in the middle of his tounge, and some underneath the tounge and some on his gums. Don't really have a picture but you can kind of see the one in the middle here. It's gotten substantially bigger as he has grown.

Edit to add: considering he has so many treat spots he's got pretty bad pigment so I'm not sure that theory holds water


----------



## iansgran

Joyce, good luch with PT--it is no fun but you have to do it to get function. Izzy will figure it out and be nice to you we are sure.


----------



## Jamm

Joey hasn't destroyed anything either, besides a roll of toilet paper and his stuffed toys lol. He has like 6 nylabones and two antlers kickin a round the house though that he l o v e s !!!! to chew on. Morning routine is wake up, potty, run around the sink twice then grab a nylabone and go to his bed for an hour to chew!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Do any of the other pups have any treat spots on their tongue? Joey has one the size of a penny at the very back on his tongue. its way to far back to get a picture of it, but its cute when you do see it


I haven't noticed any of Alfie???



jweisman54 said:


> So, I was on the phone and I thought Izzy was chewing on her bone but low and behold she chewed off the end of the plug to my brand new vacuum. OMG, what will I do with this child!!!!


Naughty naughty girl (hehe) 



Ian'sgran said:


> Here is a number one chew monster in the snow


Jaro is looking mighty fine Sherie!

Well...Mr Alfie disgraced himself last night...he peed on the bath mat? A proper pee not marking - at least there was a sizeable puddle! Mannn I was suprised! No accidents for months then all of a sudden this! It was about 10.30 and I wanted to go to bed but instead I had to clear up a puddle ...:no:


----------



## njames

Bradley had a tick, and i had to take it off New Years Eve. Eek it was gross. Its now scabbed but the swelling has not gone down. Will have to take him to the vet if it does go down by the end of this week. sigh. 

Bradley also does not eat his breakfast. Wife says its because he knows we are leaving in the morning, but im not so sure. He will eat his dinner immediately though. Sometimes we forget to pick up breakfast and he will eat his 4 cups in one sitting. This is not good. just take away dinner and get him regimented again?


----------



## iansgran

We just got back from the vet for the pre-op blood draw (his neutering is scheduled for Jan 18) and Jaro weighed 58.8 lbs. So I was guessing 60 and was pretty close. The amount of wiggling he does on the scale make the weighing a bit iffy. When we got back I took him out to pee on the flxilead and he saw a squirrel and jerked the thing right out of my hand. Luckily we just ran over to the tree and looked up at the squirrel so I got him no problem. But I am seriously reconsidering taking him out the front all the time like I do, and maybe going only in the back which is fenced. 
Joyce, I saw this leash on one of the threads that had many ways to configure it including around your waist. Let me see if I can find it again, because that might be helpful with your hand now and the other one later.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Here is a number one chew monster in the snow


Sherie... Jaro really has filled out nicely!








jackie_hubert said:


> Hope the hand gets better very quickly!
> 
> Cosmo had yet to chew anything substantial. Usually just eats things rather than chews, like fluffs of cat hair...ewww....Not sure how we lucked out in getting the dog that doesn't bark or chew or nip. But he is a WILD CHILD that's for sure.
> 
> He has multiple treat spots, one right in the middle of his tounge, and some underneath the tounge and some on his gums. Don't really have a picture but you can kind of see the one in the middle here. It's gotten substantially bigger as he has grown.
> 
> Edit to add: considering he has so many treat spots he's got pretty bad pigment so I'm not sure that theory holds water


Hmmm? I wonder if all breeds get these spots?

Oh and Roxys appetite has not changed one bit!




Ian'sgran said:


> We just got back from the vet for the pre-op blood draw (his neutering is scheduled for Jan 18) and Jaro weighed 58.8 lbs. So I was guessing 60 and was pretty close. The amount of wiggling he does on the scale make the weighing a bit iffy. When we got back I took him out to pee on the flxilead and he saw a squirrel and jerked the thing right out of my hand. Luckily we just ran over to the tree and looked up at the squirrel so I got him no problem. But I am seriously reconsidering taking him out the front all the time like I do, and maybe going only in the back which is fenced.
> Joyce, I saw this leash on one of the threads that had many ways to configure it including around your waist. Let me see if I can find it again, because that might be helpful with your hand now and the other one later.


I thought about those leashes myself ...the ones that can configure to being around your waist.....but than I figured shed be able to pull my whole body down 

Joyce how is Izzy being today ?


----------



## KaMu

Alfie's Girl said:


> I haven't noticed any of Alfie???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...Mr Alfie disgraced himself last night...he peed on the bath mat? A proper pee not marking - at least there was a sizeable puddle! Mannn I was suprised! No accidents for months then all of a sudden this! It was about 10.30 and I wanted to go to bed but instead I had to clear up a puddle ...:no:


I had to hide Roxys eyes from seeing this post! I sooo dont want to clean up one of her puddles not in the house......
At least it was a bath mat which is easy enough to toss in the washer! Everything else ok with Alfie?


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy must have read the post by Roxy, she's been a good girl today. I even took her for a walk tonight around the block which is a half mile.

I'd like to get the link for that leash too.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

If Maya is being a crappy walker, I wrap her leash around my waist.... I just wrap it around, then feed the clip end through the loop/handle and then clip her. That way if she pulls, I can stop dead in my tracks and use my weight against her.

uh-oh Alfie!!!! Silly boy must have waited too long to tell you he had to go!

Glad to hear you were able to get out and walk Izzy Joyce!!


----------



## iansgran

I found the leash I was talking about at Marinedog.com. I am thinking of getting one, but heaven knows we have enough leashes. There is a Youtube video of how it works.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Okay.... so I just had the girls over for apps and drinks.... can we say EXHAUSTING?!?! Maya was a TOTAL spazz the whole time. I am really not impressed with her right now!! One girl brought her baby, and Maya was going apesh*t for the poor little thing (who is being raised in a house with a GR, so the sweet girl is used to all the lovins). Maya would NOT settle. We had her leash on her to stop her from jumping and crawling all over people (I have leash burn on my hands now). We put her outside and she barked and barked. We brought her in and quarantined her in the kitchen with LOTS of toys and chew treats and Kongs.... after a half hour... she barked and barked. She just doesn't GET it!!!! Any thoughts?? Now that everyone has gone, she is perfectly settled and licking away at her Kong. 

Any thoughts/tips would be helpful. As of right now, my ONLY thought is that I will never have company over again!!! I love my sweet girl... she just wants to be close to everyone.... she means no harm.... but I can't even sit and enjoy a glass of wine with my friends 

(oh, and we won't even BEGIN to talk about what my bf was doing the whole time, but it does include a recliner, a 50-inch tv, a hockey game, and NOT helping me with the dog.... *sigh*.... everyone is gone now, bf is in bed, dog is settled.... I guess NOW is my time to enjoy a glass of wine!!! sorry for the rant.....)


----------



## KaMu

Maya's_Mom said:


> Okay.... so I just had the girls over for apps and drinks.... can we say EXHAUSTING?!?! Maya was a TOTAL spazz the whole time. I am really not impressed with her right now!! One girl brought her baby, and Maya was going apesh*t for the poor little thing (who is being raised in a house with a GR, so the sweet girl is used to all the lovins). Maya would NOT settle. We had her leash on her to stop her from jumping and crawling all over people (I have leash burn on my hands now). We put her outside and she barked and barked. We brought her in and quarantined her in the kitchen with LOTS of toys and chew treats and Kongs.... after a half hour... she barked and barked. She just doesn't GET it!!!! Any thoughts?? Now that everyone has gone, she is perfectly settled and licking away at her Kong.
> 
> Any thoughts/tips would be helpful. As of right now, my ONLY thought is that I will never have company over again!!! I love my sweet girl... she just wants to be close to everyone.... she means no harm.... but I can't even sit and enjoy a glass of wine with my friends
> 
> (oh, and we won't even BEGIN to talk about what my bf was doing the whole time, but it does include a recliner, a 50-inch tv, a hockey game, and NOT helping me with the dog.... *sigh*.... everyone is gone now, bf is in bed, dog is settled.... I guess NOW is my time to enjoy a glass of wine!!! sorry for the rant.....)


MyasMom, Mya didn't bother the baby did she? When I have my infant grandsons here Roxy is curiously gentle.........and she wont leave the infants side while they are here. The only time she gets a little too close for comfort is when one of my Maltese wants to sniff the baby than I think Roxy thinks she needs to get as close to the baby as she can to protect it.......


----------



## KaMu

and maybe try crating her for a bit till everyone is settled and she is settled.........maybe give her a frozen kong to work on in her crate. Another thought might be to get her some good exercise right before company is expected than give her the frozen kong...she should be happy and so will the company....especially after their first glass of wine


----------



## Maya's_Mom

I think you are right..... crate is our next option. She just gets SO EXCITED!! I'd be afraid that once we let her out of the crate, it would be like unleashing the tazmanian devil 

She didn't bother the baby... just wanted to give her lots of kisses!! The baby (who is about 10 months old) just giggled away and pet Maya... it was very cute.


----------



## jackie_hubert

There's no way I'd let Cosmo around a baby. He's probably scratch it with his big paws and lick it to death. We had him around a one year old a while back and we had to leave because Cosmo would not settle. 

Sorry, can't help you. We just have to keep him from children all the time.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> I had to hide Roxys eyes from seeing this post! I sooo dont want to clean up one of her puddles not in the house......
> At least it was a bath mat which is easy enough to toss in the washer! Everything else ok with Alfie?


well...he was a total teenager last night at obedience. :no: The first 10 minutes went really well and then we were told to put them in the down position and he basically refused and acted as if he's never heard the word before. He's done it before soo many times in class and at home but absolutely refused last night. Of course, once I got him home he did one perfectly! :doh: My trainer said he's 'special' all right!!!! But she also said he's a typical teenage retriever. Someone else I spoke too also thought that the peeing on the mat may have been him marking. - I hope not! :uhoh: 

Oh boy! This teenager of mine is trying my patience for sure!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

I should add that there was only 3 dogs in the class! My trainer said to tie him to a bench (it was nailed to the floor!) and walk away and when he had calmed down go over and try and get him in a down again. Which I did...several times...and he wouldn't do a down! I had cheese in my hand the WHOLE time too!!!!!!! Even she could only get him in a down once for about 5 seconds....


----------



## West

Maya's Mom, what I usually do when I expect company -as Cooper gets very excited around new people too- is take him to the park for 1.5/2 hours beforehand and see that he gets plenty of exercise and playtime with other dogs. Then, we come back home and I ask the visitors to ignore him until he has settled and I give him a chewbone or Kong. It usually works like a charm. After 10 to 15 minutes of excitement, he just lies down and we enjoy the evening.
Cooper has never really been around babies, but a couple of days ago a whole family with kids and a baby in a stroller stopped to pet him in the street and the baby was crying because she couldn't reach him. So I let him approach her calmly and he just sat and let her touch him. Then he licked her feet and lay down next to the stroller. I was really moved by his being so gentle.


----------



## Jamm

West said:


> Cooper has never really been around babies, but a couple of days ago a whole family with kids and a baby in a stroller stopped to pet him in the street and the baby was crying because she couldn't reach him. So I let him approach her calmly and he just sat and let her touch him. Then he licked her feet and lay down next to the stroller. I was really moved by his being so gentle.


I was so surprised when Joey first saw a baby too. It was on our walk when he was 5 or 6 months and he was being a brat the whole walk so I was really annoyed with him, but he stopped right in front of the stroller and licked the kids hands which made him laugh and then he just let the baby pet his head and muzzle. I was worried about Joey's nipping but he was a doll. Its like they just know that they are little people!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

I think there must be a scent to the babies that the dogs pick up on 

I would have LOVED to take Maya to the park before company.... but I had to work all day, and then the girls came over right after. the plan had originally been that my bf was going to go out and TAKE the dog with him. But.... it was the Junior's Gold medal game last night, we have a brand new 50inch tv.... suddenly my bf was 'not feeling good' and wanted to just stay home and had one of his buddies over?!?! *sigh*

I kind of think too, that being winter it's been kind of isolated, she doesn't see these people as much as she did in the summer... so she was happy! Plus.... I just thought.... they all also have dogs, which Maya likely smelled. On the bright side, today is my day off, it's snowing pretty heavy right now.... and Maya is TIRED from all the excitement and late night last night!!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro too is crazy when we have company he doesn't know, or when there are kids here to play with Ian. Either he goes upstairs as far away as possible with grandpa or me, or in the crate with a raw bone. That works for a little while. I think that article Joyce put a link to is helpful about their brains getting excited and then they can't listen helps. You have to get control before they get excited. Also, the tiring them out West suggested is a great idea. A tired pup is a good pup.


----------



## KaMu

Jamm said:


> I was so surprised when Joey first saw a baby too. It was on our walk when he was 5 or 6 months and he was being a brat the whole walk so I was really annoyed with him, but he stopped right in front of the stroller and licked the kids hands which made him laugh and then he just let the baby pet his head and muzzle. I was worried about Joey's nipping but he was a doll. Its like they just know that they are little people!


yep...of course that doesn't mean they don't need to be supervised when around babies of any age. Babies and children are going to be a big part of our lives ..having had 5 sons myself. And, Roxy is a part of the family so I guess I have always made a conscious effort since day one........to watch her reaction and actions carefully when around small children and come up with a plan when the babies will be around. 
There are just so many different scenarios when grand-babies are here and in all fairness what I do with Roxy depends on what the babies will be doing while here. Its a lot of work but that is just how it is here at our home. At times she is gated off from them, but she can still see them because she will not let them out of her sight. It just depends.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Jaro too is crazy when we have company he doesn't know, or when there are kids here to play with Ian. Either he goes upstairs as far away as possible with grandpa or me, or in the crate with a raw bone. That works for a little while. I think that article Joyce put a link to is helpful about their brains getting excited and then they can't listen helps. You have to get control before they get excited. Also, the tiring them out West suggested is a great idea. A tired pup is a good pup.


I meant to comment on that article! I read over it quickly and saved it to read more thoroughly later......Thank You Joyce


----------



## jweisman54

If it is any comfort to everyone, Izzy does the same thing when anyone comes in the house. I can say off 100 times and she will just continue to jump. When my granddaughter is here, I have to confine her to the kitchen. She is only 2 and she loves Izzy but a 60lb dog jumping on a 30 lb. toddler is not acceptable.

I do try using a kong filled with pnut butter and it works until there is none left. I think we just have to percevere (spelling) and wait until our teens outgrow this terrible, awful but loving stage. 

The other night I felt so bad....Izzy did something terrible, like not listen, and I already was in a mood, and I screamed at the top of my lungs. GUILT, GUILT!

I do love her so too!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Funny how we feel so bad about yelling. I did it today too  She had something in her mouth that was not hers (a sock) and she would NOT give it up.... she ran from me, she wouldn't even be lured by treats! I finally yelled "give...it... BACK!!!!!" and threw her treat on the ground at my feet out of frustration. Well, the look I got back... should have had a camera it was almost like "sheesh mom, no need to yell!!" and she put the sock down and walked away. I felt horrible. 

I am comforted that Izzy is the same way  Someone said to try putting a Gentle Leader on her while in the house.... might have to give that a try.


----------



## iansgran

When Jaro is being a pest in the house I leave his 6 ft leash on attached to his collar, that way I can at least grab the leash. The chewing has really been bad the last couple weeks. Someone posted something about chewing phases lasting until after a year, and I sure think Jaro has hit one. He destuffs the toys in minutes, he grabs tissues and any piece of paper dropped on the floor. He steals socks or anything else small he can get when not being watched.He needs a peanut butter lure to get back in the house when unleashed. Many things he was not doing two weeks ago. Bratty teenager.
I started using the manners minder, the remote control food dispensing trainer. Now if I can only get him to leave it alone when we are not using it. He knows it gives out food and so tries to paw it open. There is a sound that goes with the dispensation of treats and you can set it to several levels. I have it set to no sound, but just the sound of the thing rotating to let the treats fall out is enough--Jaro is right there. I am going to have read the whole book and watch the whole CD that came with it.


----------



## jweisman54

So I think we are pretty much in agreement that we currently have some very bratty pups. I put Izzy's leash on in the house today and she chews on it, so I reward her when she doesn't. I think Red Dogs had sent me the link to an informative video on it a while back.


----------



## Jamm

I tried to walk Joey this morning and was practically dragged! I was so frustrated. Tonight I had my parents come by my work with Joey and i sized him for a halti and a easy walk. The Halti as expected he just slid it right off his head, but i was surprised with how well the easy walk was working.. So im going to purchase it when i go into work tomorrow and try it out on saturday! Joey's chasing Jesse has gotten SO MUCH WORSE lately, my mom and I are constantly getting Joey to leave Jesse alone. He is draining me completely. Also doesn't help ive gotten recent insomnia and can't sleep! 


on another note... Jersey shore premiere tonight!!! WHOS EXCITED?!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aww Jamm! Feels like there is no end in sight huh...I know how you feel! Alfie is being a general brat - with him it's the chewing on things he shouldn't, the jumping, and pulling on leash! - and that's with a canny collar (like gentle leader) on and he still sometimes pulls me along!


----------



## iansgran

We are all in the same boat with the sometimes perfect sometimes terrible babies. Did someone say teenager. Jaro is just like this, too. Last night he was awful and this morning he is napping nicely before we take Ian to the school bus. Go figure. I am hoping the neutering might calm him down a bit.


----------



## jweisman54

I think we should all plan an INTERVENTION for our obnoxious pups. Would that be a riot to see them all together in one place and showing off all their stuff to each other!!!!


----------



## Jamm

jweisman54 said:


> I think we should all plan an INTERVENTION for our obnoxious pups. Would that be a riot to see them all together in one place and showing off all their stuff to each other!!!!


I agree! Intervention time... Even though i think if we were to bring all these pups together they would be even worse with all this excitement from eachother! haha!

SO i have a little predicament and id like to ask your guys thoughts... I would like to come down to Toronto again in february, but i dont know if i should bring Joey. If i DO bring Joey, he will get to see all of my friends again, it will be fun to have just him and I go down, and he wont have a crate so that could be a good thing and a bad thing. It also means i wont be able to go out all nigiht with my friends because I can't leave Joey unattended and theres not many places that let you bring dogs inside! And its the middle of winter.. so i dont wanna be at a park all night! haha If i dont bring Joey, he will be boarded at the place he went for daycare for two nights and I will pick him up when i come home. That way I can go out with my friends all night and do whatever with no 'i have my dog' restrictions... What would you guys suggest?


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Jamm, I think you need a little "Joey Break"!! Lol... you should leave him this time, and have fun with your friends!! Bring him down to Toronto again when he is a bit older, well behaved and can be trusted alone.... and the weather is better!

Lol... can you IMAGINE all the pups together?!? One thing would be for sure.... they would tire each other out!


----------



## jweisman54

Tire each other out, that would work for me!!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

I think Cosmo blew his puppy coat last night. It all came out in clumps yesterday and now he looks like a yellow lab!!! Probably lost a few pounds worth of hair. Any of you seeing a significant loss in coat all of a sudden?


----------



## iansgran

Jamm, you are young and need to have some time away from the baby. Enjoy yourself. Jackie, Jaro isn't losing coat in big clumps but sheds like crazy all the time now. Boy, would I like an intervention. But right now he is sleeping and the perfect little guy. We went out earlier, it is snowing, and I was trying to shovel and dropped the leash. He was fine and didn't run around, just waited for me to come pick it up--but then I don't reallly think he noticed he was free.


----------



## jackie_hubert

I have seriously considered boarding Cosmo with a trainer lately - just send him way away to learn to be calm. He's totally an angel inside, no problems at all. I step into the hallway of our condo building and he goes crazy because he sees people coming towards him. I literally had to pin him between me and the wall to prevent him from getting at the people. He was on his hind legs! What a disaster...


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> I have seriously considered boarding Cosmo with a trainer lately - just send him way away to learn to be calm. He's totally an angel inside, no problems at all. I step into the hallway of our condo building and he goes crazy because he sees people coming towards him. I literally had to pin him between me and the wall to prevent him from getting at the people. He was on his hind legs! What a disaster...


Yup...been there and done that...every day infact lol! 
I had to chase mr Alfie up and down the stairs to rescue my slipper today and then it took me about 3 minutes to unclench his teeth from it! :no: Those jaws can lock TIGHT! It's like he has these moments where he is taken over by some lunatic and he goes crazy and his nose wrinkles and he wants to jump all over me and chew my sleeves or...anything he can get his jaws around! 

I agree with the others Jamm - take a break! Maybe you'll come back with a fresh eye on things! You've been having a rough time with Joey recently so I'm sure some tima apart will help!

Booked Alfie in for his first anal gland expressing next fri.....:uhoh::yuck::no:


----------



## jackie_hubert

Hallelujah! Cosmo finally has totally normal solid (but not too solid) poop! I'm not holding my breath though. The current recipe - 1 cup Acana Lamb and Apple, 3/4 cup white rice, 2 tbls pumpkin, 1/4 tsp Dogzymes - twice a day. No treats except frozen pumpkin kong occassionally.


----------



## iansgran

Well, Jackie, I hope the good poops make up for the crazy teenage behavior. And I am relieved to hear many of us are experiencing the same. Now is this just the boys, or are the girls being crazy, too. Maybe hormones. I am hoping that if that is the case the neutering will help.


----------



## jweisman54

Ian'sgran said:


> Well, Jackie, I hope the good poops make up for the crazy teenage behavior. And I am relieved to hear many of us are experiencing the same. Now is this just the boys, or are the girls being crazy, too. Maybe hormones. I am hoping that if that is the case the neutering will help.


Oh no, the girls are just as bad.. mine maybe worse. I had to keep her gated in the kitchen while my granddaughter is here for the weekend.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aww glad Cosmo is on the mend! Alfie's poops are never quite as firm as I'd like - we'll see if expressing helps!


----------



## kkudi

Hello everyone and happy new year!
I see that most of you have been experiencing poop problems!

Eric is doing fine for the most part, he's getting bigger, but his excessive shedding has not stopped us from not hoovering at least once a day! That's how much he sheds!

Apart from that, his poop is fine. He plays hard to eat sometimes but will eat....eventually.

Apart from that, his left eye sometimes becomes a bit red and we still use the eyedrops the vet gave us ages ago! but it keeps on coming here and then....

also i have noticed that when eric's poop goes a bit soft it's time I need to give him one of his pipettes (Advocate/Advantix)! After i administer him with that soft poop is gone for approximately a month or two!


----------



## newgolden

Hi all and happy New Year! I see everyone's pup seems to be acting about the same! Well...Sawyer has been neutered. He got through the surgery and healing just fine. he had the surgery a couple days before his 8 month birthday and he weighed 64.8lbs! So, does that mean he is the first to get neutered in the group? I know most people seem to be planning on waiting as long as they can. Our contract was earlier than most it seems as they were expected to be neutered by 9 months. I wanted to have it done anyway. He hadn't started to mark, lift his leg or hump anything (amazingly) and I really wasn't looking forward to those behaviours along with other teenage things we're all going through!!

I see that everyone's annoyances seem to be similar (pulling on walks and overly exuberant greetings). I ended up getting Sawyer a Gentle Leader and walking is now a dream! I've walked him without it and he still pulls but is a bit better when I correct him but I don't think I'm going to be giving it up anytime soon. 

I was very worried over the holidays how Sawyer would behave with company. I got him some nice treats and a full bag of raw marrow bones and they really helped on those occasions. We took him away with us to my mom's for the night on NYE and my nephew-dog (haha) was there and they played and played and he was such a GOOD boy. I was so proud of him. However, it left me wondering why my dog is so much like my children in that they are always so much better behaved at someone else's house!!!

Our latest struggle is stealing hats and mitts right off the kids outside. What a pain that is...if kids are out and we aren't then the Sawyer either has to be tied (he barks) or in the house (he whines). If the dog is out the kids don't want to go out because he'll bug them. Any thoughts on that?? 

The other thing is if he feels he's being ignored he has started attention barking. Geesh. The other day I was downstairs and heard him barking. I thought he might want out so I went upstairs and he wasn't there and he barked again. I realized he was on the top level of the house so I went up. There he was laying across my son's bed panting with that GR smile on his face. Silly boy...doing something bad and then calling for my attention. lol


----------



## iansgran

Jaro loves to steal kids mittens almost as much as socks and the attention barking is pretty bad, too. He was suppose to be neutered on the 18th but vet office called today to say the vet wasn't going to be in that day so we have to reschedule. New receptionist doesn't have it all down pat yet.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Congrats Sawyer on making it through neutering. Yup, I think your boy is the first. We have to do it in the 12th month. It'll be interesting to see if there are any behavioural differences - I doubt it.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Hello everyone and happy new year!
> I see that most of you have been experiencing poop problems!
> 
> Eric is doing fine for the most part, he's getting bigger, but his excessive shedding has not stopped us from not hoovering at least once a day! That's how much he sheds!
> 
> Apart from that, his poop is fine. He plays hard to eat sometimes but will eat....eventually.
> 
> Apart from that, his left eye sometimes becomes a bit red and we still use the eyedrops the vet gave us ages ago! but it keeps on coming here and then....
> 
> also i have noticed that when eric's poop goes a bit soft it's time I need to give him one of his pipettes (Advocate/Advantix)! After i administer him with that soft poop is gone for approximately a month or two!


Has Eric had his anal glands expressed? Alfie is having his done next Fri for the first time. Sometimes that can also cause soft poops. It's under £25 to have the vet do it - rather them than me!:yuck:



newgolden said:


> Hi all and happy New Year! I see everyone's pup seems to be acting about the same! Well...Sawyer has been neutered. He got through the surgery and healing just fine. he had the surgery a couple days before his 8 month birthday and he weighed 64.8lbs! So, does that mean he is the first to get neutered in the group? I know most people seem to be planning on waiting as long as they can. Our contract was earlier than most it seems as they were expected to be neutered by 9 months. I wanted to have it done anyway. He hadn't started to mark, lift his leg or hump anything (amazingly) and I really wasn't looking forward to those behaviours along with other teenage things we're all going through!!
> 
> I see that everyone's annoyances seem to be similar (pulling on walks and overly exuberant greetings). I ended up getting Sawyer a Gentle Leader and walking is now a dream! I've walked him without it and he still pulls but is a bit better when I correct him but I don't think I'm going to be giving it up anytime soon.
> 
> I was very worried over the holidays how Sawyer would behave with company. I got him some nice treats and a full bag of raw marrow bones and they really helped on those occasions. We took him away with us to my mom's for the night on NYE and my nephew-dog (haha) was there and they played and played and he was such a GOOD boy. I was so proud of him. However, it left me wondering why my dog is so much like my children in that they are always so much better behaved at someone else's house!!!
> 
> Our latest struggle is stealing hats and mitts right off the kids outside. What a pain that is...if kids are out and we aren't then the Sawyer either has to be tied (he barks) or in the house (he whines). If the dog is out the kids don't want to go out because he'll bug them. Any thoughts on that??
> 
> The other thing is if he feels he's being ignored he has started attention barking. Geesh. The other day I was downstairs and heard him barking. I thought he might want out so I went upstairs and he wasn't there and he barked again. I realized he was on the top level of the house so I went up. There he was laying across my son's bed panting with that GR smile on his face. Silly boy...doing something bad and then calling for my attention. lol


oooooh yeah we have an attention barker too! Especially if there is food around!  

I guess Alfie will be the only pup not to be neutered at all! It'll be interesting to see what happens and compare behaviour etc as they grow!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

jweisman54 said:


> Oh no, the girls are just as bad.. mine maybe worse. I had to keep her gated in the kitchen while my granddaughter is here for the weekend.


MINE TOO!!! Lol.... little She-Devil sometimes!! She is generally very very good, especially with just the two of us at home. But when we have company.... help us all! She is a nut. My sister was here on Friday night, and I swear Maya jumped SO HIGH off the ground to try and lick her face. Thank goodness Katie has a GR of her own, so she understands.... but it was just WILD... I read that article about the Overstimulated Hyper Dog, and it totally applies to Maya. Once she gets going, there is NO stopping her.

It's comforting to read on here that we are not all alone in this  Just think.... in a year or so, we will all be talking about how lazy our dogs are 

Maya is shedding lots and lots.... but not falling out in clumps? Her coat is still pretty thin compared to the boys.

We are going to my dad's place in Belleville next weekend to celebrate Christmas with him (we split up Christmas to make it less stressful on us!). There is part of me that kind of wants to just board Maya for the weekend again, but I would feel TERRIBLE leaving her out of the 'party'!! But my sister is bringing Hudson, so they will play lots. And apparently there is a new dog park there, so we can take them there to tire them out!


----------



## kkudi

I probably have the only golden retriever that does not bark at ALL but only when the postman comes!

Charlotte: What does that involve? What doest that mean and why do you have to do it?


----------



## jweisman54

kkudi said:


> I probably have the only golden retriever that does not bark at ALL but only when the postman comes!
> 
> Charlotte: What does that involve? What doest that mean and why do you have to do it?


Most dogs at some point in their lives have to get their anal glands expressed. Normally, they release this oily substance right after they poop and if it gets backed up, they start stinking like really bad fish. I thought I was going to have to get Izzy done a couple of weeks ago but they must have expressed on their own.

Izzy barks very little also. If she hears another dog bark or a door bell ring on tv she barks....weird dog!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo hasn't barked since he was about 12 weeks old, but he is vocal otherwise, sighing, groaning, whining - but still better than barking.


----------



## kkudi

jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo hasn't barked since he was about 12 weeks old, but he is vocal otherwise, sighing, groaning, whining - but still better than barking.


Eric sighs, groans and whines too! I know what u mean, better than barking lol!



jweisman54 said:


> Most dogs at some point in their lives have to get their anal glands expressed. Normally, they release this oily substance right after they poop and if it gets backed up, they start stinking like really bad fish. I thought I was going to have to get Izzy done a couple of weeks ago but they must have expressed on their own.
> 
> Izzy barks very little also. If she hears another dog bark or a door bell ring on tv she barks....weird dog!


Joyce, what do you mean if this oily substance backs up? I know which one you're talking about because when after he poops a small droplet comes out, but i never really paid attention to it!

I will check tomorrow if it still comes out after he poops!


----------



## jweisman54

That is the anal gland oil that drips out after. When I had my black lab, I always had to have her anal gland expressed. I guess the pushing makes that little drip come out.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maya was VERY barky earlier today... but we took her to the park and ran her around (will post photos later).... now she is tired, and quiet!! But yes, she also is very expressive with her noises.... sighing, groaning, whining.... makes me laugh.


----------



## West

I took Cooper and his Golden girl friend Inti to a day in the countryside today. We went to a countryside resort with lots of green areas and a swimming pool where dogs were allowed (by the owners of the resort, but a stupid old lady complained and we had to take them out, but at least they got a nice dip). The owners told us to come back during the week, because few people go on weekdays and we'll be able to fully enjoy the pool with our dogs. So we're probably going back there this week and we'll spend the night, as dogs are allowed inside the rooms too!
Cooper chased the ball, played with Inti and the dogs that lived in the resort, ate some meat from our barbecue and is sleeping happily at my feet now


----------



## jackie_hubert

West said:


> I took Cooper and his Golden girl friend Inti to a day in the countryside today. We went to a countryside resort with lots of green areas and a swimming pool where dogs were allowed (by the owners of the resort, but a stupid old lady complained and we had to take them out, but at least they got a nice dip). The owners told us to come back during the week, because few people go on weekdays and we'll be able to fully enjoy the pool with our dogs. So we're probably going back there this week and we'll spend the night, as dogs are allowed inside the rooms too!
> Cooper chased the ball, played with Inti and the dogs that lived in the resort, ate some meat from our barbecue and is sleeping happily at my feet now


Wow, what a spoiled little doggy Cooper is. He even got some BBQ? hmmm...now I'm getting hungry...


----------



## iansgran

Jaro rarely barked until recently when he has become quite annoying with his demanding barking. The trainer said to send him to his crate if he was attention barking. 
You guys most have really good eyes if you can see anal glad secretions. My old eyes can barely see the poop.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

That sounds like a FANTASTIC day for Cooper!!!!

Here's Maya's snow play day....


----------



## jweisman54

Beautiful!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Maya's_Mom said:


> That sounds like a FANTASTIC day for Cooper!!!!
> 
> Here's Maya's snow play day....


What kind of harness is that? Is it a no-pull harness?


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Thank you  I wish I had a better camera to get closer pics.... I love the shot of her running with her ears flying.... lol... wish it was clearer!!

The harness is a Kong harness. It's just a regular walking harness.... she's not much of a puller (unless she sees something SUPER exciting)... She is really good with it on.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Maya's_Mom said:


> Thank you  I wish I had a better camera to get closer pics.... I love the shot of her running with her ears flying.... lol... wish it was clearer!!
> 
> The harness is a Kong harness. It's just a regular walking harness.... she's not much of a puller (unless she sees something SUPER exciting)... She is really good with it on.


Good girl Maya, the other pups should learn from you. Although Cosmo has been getting better at not pulling - I'm totally gonna jinx myself. 

I had no idea Kong made harnesses but then again, they've really expanded lately.


----------



## West

Yeap, he got some barbecue, and I have to say that even for Argentinean standards it was veeeery good meat 

Here are some pics of him in the resort and sleeping with Inti on the ride home. BTW, it was his first long car ride! Not really long, as it was an hour long, but anyway!

And he was off leash almost the whole time (except when we went for a walk outside the resort and we were near the road) and his recall is great!


----------



## jackie_hubert

My parents are from S. America and Argentinian BBQ has long been a staple summer food here - heck, even sometimes in the middle of winter!


----------



## iansgran

Great pics of Maya in the snow and Cooper nose to nose with his friend. Love them.


----------



## teresayvonne

Hello everyone - I just saw this thread now, I am excited to read through everything! Ours is an April puppy as well & we're experiencing many, many of the same things as all the others, heheh.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> I probably have the only golden retriever that does not bark at ALL but only when the postman comes!
> 
> Charlotte: What does that involve? What doest that mean and why do you have to do it?


If Eric strains and has little drips then it sounds like he could need his glands expressing! I will see what happens at the vets on Friday and let you know what happens and if Alfie's did actually need doing.

Lovely pics of Maya and Cooper! 

Welcome aboard teresayvonne! :wavey: I'm Charlotte and I have Alfie who was born April 26! He's a monster!


----------



## West

Welcome, teresayvonne! What's your puppy's name?

Today both me and the Cookie Monster are completely worn off. I think we'll be heading back for bed for some more rest  Outdoorsy life does that


----------



## Jamm

Oh man well we are back on routine now that my brother is going back to school! I was enjoying Joey sleeping in until 8, 830. Now we are back to 7 and 730! WOOHOO  But even he is tired. So cute<33


----------



## jweisman54

So, are any other pups doing this: I take Izzy out for her last walk pee/poop around 10 and all she wants to to is bite at her leash and she doesn't pee or poop.

Also, I found a chipped canine tooth in her upper mouth. I have taken rocks out of her mouth or maybe it was from the buckle from her leash.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> So, are any other pups doing this: I take Izzy out for her last walk pee/poop around 10 and all she wants to to is bite at her leash and she doesn't pee or poop.
> 
> Also, I found a chipped canine tooth in her upper mouth. I have taken rocks out of her mouth or maybe it was from the buckle from her leash.


Lol that's why I let Alfie go out and take care of business on his own!  Is it safe for Izzy to be let out alone? I was having a conversation with my breeder last time I saw her and she was basically saying that I need to get Alfie to be trusted out in the garden alone or I'll be taking him out on leash for the next 12 years. He has an area out of sight where he is allowed to dig. Once summer rolls around again then I am going to work on having him only go potty in one place as it will be easier to clear up but on the whole he is trustworthy. He just barks when he wants in again!


----------



## jweisman54

I don't have a fenced in area anywhere. We are going to have to think about that come spring time. So Izzy has to be taken out on a leash every time. I have been home sick with a stomach bug for the last two days and feeling like this having to take her down the street sucks.


----------



## Jamm

jweisman54 said:


> I don't have a fenced in area anywhere. We are going to have to think about that come spring time. So Izzy has to be taken out on a leash every time. I have been home sick with a stomach bug for the last two days and feeling like this having to take her down the street sucks.


Yep im with you! We have no fence either so we cant just stick Joey outside to potty. When it rains im out there with an umbrella, in the freezing cold i have my parka on! We are going to put a fence in this spring... UNLESS we decide to move back to TO... so were not to sure yet.. but not having a fence, and a puppy is more exhausting, i find.


----------



## jweisman54

I agree Jamm, it is exhausting in all the elements. The only time I don't mind is in summer when it is nice and warm and I don't have to put on layers of clothes and boots!


----------



## West

I've just finished designing a Photobook with pics of Cooper. Yay! It's going to be really cool, though I certainly don't have any clue about design and it might show :S
But his pics are cool and the quality of the Photobook is supposed to be great. I'll let you know when it arrives home!


----------



## iansgran

West, did you use a site that would let us see the photobook? Some have a way to share the books.
Joyce, sorry you have a bug, and now looks like another foot of snow for you. Such a winter! At lease you have you little love, even if she is being crazy now. Jaro, too. Most of the time he is a dream, but once a day the dream is a nightmare.


----------



## kateann1201

Ok...we don't have a Golden, we have a gazelle! Bailey just chased down our pomeranian in true Marley-and-Me-fashion. He dove through the baby gate, slid behind the recliners ripping the lamp clear off the table (and sending it crashing to the ground), over the laundry pile, around the dining room table, crashing into the wall, knocking my painting off the wall, down the hallway (wooded floors) where he came sliding to the end with no brakes and BLAM into that wall! I tackled him once he met wall at the end of the hall. Agility training anyone??? lol Oh this is going to be an adventure.


----------



## jweisman54

Ok, so when does all of this lovely behavior in our pups go away. We can train, train, train but as soon as we give it a break it just comes back, blah! I think Izzy forgot what to do when I was doing "down" with her. It took like 10 times! This is so frustrating since I haven't really been able to reinforce the training for 8 weeks.


----------



## iansgran

jweisman54 said:


> Ok, so when does all of this lovely behavior in our pups go away. We can train, train, train but as soon as we give it a break it just comes back, blah! I think Izzy forgot what to do when I was doing "down" with her. It took like 10 times! This is so frustrating since I haven't really been able to reinforce the training for 8 weeks.


I don't remember exactly when the change comes, but I know it will. I think that 8-12 month period is pretty tough. When a lot of dogs are returned to shelters because of the chewing and bad behavior. I know Jaro can;t seem to go 5 minutes without finding something to steal or chew and I get very worried he will get a blockage or something. And his not coming, or ignoring my commands is pretty frustrating. But it will get better. If Jackie is having issues with Cosmo, and she has all that expertise from her job, I guess we shouldn't feel too bad. Plus, Joyce, just the trouble you have with the pain in your hand makes you less able to handle the stress of Izzy being naughty. It WILL get better. By spring we should have our perfect pups back.:crossfing


----------



## KaMu

hmmm.......I really have nothing new to contribute here with Roxy.
Her poops are always the same. Twice a day. I don't ever see any "drops" after the poop indicating the anal glands have expressed, but than I... like Sherie... cant see all THAT well 
Her appetite is the same. Always hungry 
Her coat does seem thinner to me though and I noticed someone had mentioned that. I could actually vacuum twice a day and still have plenty of hair floating around. I brush but there really isn't that much hair coming out. Roxy wont have alot of coat its just not in her lines. I did bathe her yesterday after waiting a month. This was the first time she hopped into the shower without a problem! The only thing I can think of that I had done differently was to bring her with me when I shower or take a bath and let her see that getting in the tub is a pleasurable thing!! 
And of course like all the Goldens she has her days when she just doesn't listen the first time around. Ive been very lax with training but I do go over the basics with her.

No accidents in the house for months (knock on wood)

I still cannot even imagine that some people would actually turn these dogs into a shelter at this age. I think she is just the best dog ever. Sure she pulls sometimes with walks but.......that's just how it is. When you have a puppy you have got to expect some off days.............right?
My son is off from school tomorrow due to the snow. Ill have to go and work the next three days! They will actually come and pick me up if I think I cant make it in the snow :/ But Roxy and son should have a blast outdoors in the snow!!! Our last significant snow fall we all got sick so there wasn't to much fun to be had outdoors.
The past two nights Roxy has decided to sleep up against me in bed which leaves me with NO blankets and I don't have the heart to move her  Sooo I think I may try out one of those LL Bean beds that are a bolster type bed...it was mentioned here on the forum a few weeks ago. That may or may not help my bed hog problem lol

Loved all the recent pics that have been posted. And welcome to any new members!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Jamm said:


> Yep im with you! We have no fence either so we cant just stick Joey outside to potty. When it rains im out there with an umbrella, in the freezing cold i have my parka on! We are going to put a fence in this spring... UNLESS we decide to move back to TO... so were not to sure yet.. but not having a fence, and a puppy is more exhausting, i find.


 
Same here, no yard at all.


----------



## jweisman54

Kathleen:
Izzy seems to be hungry all the time too, she is fed twice a day but gets plenty of treats while we train (if you can call it that).

It stinks that you have to work with all the snow. I think we are getting more than NJ. We are now under a State of Emergency and are supposed to get upwards of 15". The last snow we got about 18. The problem is, Izzy loves it,but it is too deep for her and I don't want her to hurt her hips. 

I also am horrified that people bring their dogs to shelters at this age because of their behaviors....they are still puppies for gosh sakes.

I love my pup, yes I get frustrated with her but she is mine and gives me unconditional love and grief sometimes.


----------



## KaMu

Really the snow is bad for hips? How so?
I saw the weather map and looks like you will get the most snowfall  I just hope my coworkers can get in so I can come HOME!


----------



## West

Ian'sgran said:


> West, did you use a site that would let us see the photobook? Some have a way to share the books.


Unfortunately, no. I used Pixplay, a local printing business, which allows people to download their designing software and just click the "Order now" button when they're done. I found it incredibly easy and I got a big discount too, so it was quite unexpensive.

I like teenage Cooper, except for the pulling the leash part. He listens to me when off leash (usually the third time I repeat the command, but he listens), he is a cuddlebug and he's always willing to play (yes, sometimes his choices os toys are not the most appropriate). He lifts his leg a lot outside and is suddenly interested in the opposite sex, but that's ok. He's a great dog.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> I don't have a fenced in area anywhere. We are going to have to think about that come spring time. So Izzy has to be taken out on a leash every time. I have been home sick with a stomach bug for the last two days and feeling like this having to take her down the street sucks.


Aww that must be tough! If you get a fence then it'll be a lot easier next winter!:crossfing 



kateann1201 said:


> Ok...we don't have a Golden, we have a gazelle! Bailey just chased down our pomeranian in true Marley-and-Me-fashion. He dove through the baby gate, slid behind the recliners ripping the lamp clear off the table (and sending it crashing to the ground), over the laundry pile, around the dining room table, crashing into the wall, knocking my painting off the wall, down the hallway (wooded floors) where he came sliding to the end with no brakes and BLAM into that wall! I tackled him once he met wall at the end of the hall. Agility training anyone??? lol Oh this is going to be an adventure.


Hehe in true Golden style! Bailey sounds pure Golden!



jweisman54 said:


> Ok, so when does all of this lovely behavior in our pups go away. We can train, train, train but as soon as we give it a break it just comes back, blah! I think Izzy forgot what to do when I was doing "down" with her. It took like 10 times! This is so frustrating since I haven't really been able to reinforce the training for 8 weeks.


I've been quite lapse with training recently as well. I've made an extra special effort this week for obedience class tonight!



Ian'sgran said:


> I don't remember exactly when the change comes, but I know it will. I think that 8-12 month period is pretty tough. When a lot of dogs are returned to shelters because of the chewing and bad behavior. I know Jaro can;t seem to go 5 minutes without finding something to steal or chew and I get very worried he will get a blockage or something. And his not coming, or ignoring my commands is pretty frustrating. But it will get better. If Jackie is having issues with Cosmo, and she has all that expertise from her job, I guess we shouldn't feel too bad. Plus, Joyce, just the trouble you have with the pain in your hand makes you less able to handle the stress of Izzy being naughty. It WILL get better. By spring we should have our perfect pups back.:crossfing


The 'problem' we are having with Alfie is his constant need to play! Oh and the jumping up all the time and the not listening to me when I call him on walks! :uhoh: Hope this is over soon....


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Our biggest problem with Maya is her jumping and excited greetings. That's going to take a lot of time and effort to correct. For now, we make sure her collar and leash are on when we are having company, and then have them follow the "no talk, no touch, no eye contact" rule. 

She is pulling everything OUT of her crate right now?!?!

Tons of snow here... I can barely open my back door for Maya! (which, we have a fenced yard, I can let her out on her own).... not sure she is loving it or not.... hard to get down the stairs to potty. So, she peed on the deck :doh: 

I love love teenage Maya, she makes me laugh. Sure, sometimes I get sooooo frustrated, but, I just stop the situation by putting her outside for a cool-down, or asking her if she wants to go to bed!! (like a child, the words 'go to bed' stop unwanted behaviour!) I am looking forward to a Maya with slightly less energy and enthusiasm (mostly, to stop the jumping).... but otherwise, I have a great companion here!


----------



## jweisman54

Less energy would be nice! Today, Izzy would NOT let me put her collar on so I just got so frustrated I just let her out the door and she actually ran in the new snow and did her thing and did come back when I called her, but now she is chewing on a throw rug.


----------



## iansgran

jweisman54 said:


> Less energy would be nice! Today, Izzy would NOT let me put her collar on so I just got so frustrated I just let her out the door and she actually ran in the new snow and did her thing and did come back when I called her, but now she is chewing on a throw rug.


Six of one or half a dozen of the other. Can we ever win. But coming back when called --Wow--I take a little chewing for that.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Oh dear guys....I have one very adolescent male here...:no: He marked TWICE at obedience class this evening. Yikes! That is 3 times he has marked in an unnaceptable place - last week he peed on our bath mat! I'm a little worried to be honest! Anyone have experience of this or know what to do. I'm not going to resort to castration which may or may not even work with marking. It's a behavioural issue as far as I'm concerned so I shall treat it like that. He's gotta learn it's wrong.:no:


----------



## KaMu

Well we really did not get all the snow we had expected, and surprisingly enough the roads were all plowed which is a first here in this neighborhood!!!! No problems at all except with some slipping and sliding 

I got a few shots of Roxy when I came home today 

Joyce I have been trying that myself with using treat bones. The word "bone" is like gold here to Roxy! 
I show her the bone send her out to the area where she is suppose to do her business (basically I........"go pee" "hurry up" as soon as she goes I make a fuss and tell her "good girl now here get your bone!" So far she has come each time. Thus far there haven't been any distractions that she has had to deal with......which is probably why we have been successful the few times Ive tried it 

Charlotte sure hope you are able to get the marking behavior under control. Are you sure its marking?


----------



## jweisman54

We got about 20" of snow here, it is 5:00 pm and still snowing. A lot of schools have cancelled for tomorrow already. Izzy once again was out there plowing and digging in all that white stuff.

Charlotte: I know you are not neutering Alfie but in general, does that stop marking? I have never had a male dog so I do not know.


----------



## iansgran

Kathleen, when you tell her bone what kind of bone are you giving her? Jaro would do anything for a raw marrow bone, I think, but I limit those to one every 5-6 days. With the snow sometimes even peanut butter won't get him in the house easily. But he doesn't really like to be alone, so he comes and stands by the door, just won't come in. Guess I have to leave him alone if he won't come in, but I still am a bit leery of that idea. Overprotective mom. And the pics are great. She is nowhere near as bulky as Jaro, now.


----------



## jweisman54

Great pics of Roxy. It was snowing much too hard today to get pics of Izzy and it is still snowing!


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Kathleen, when you tell her bone what kind of bone are you giving her? Jaro would do anything for a raw marrow bone, I think, but I limit those to one every 5-6 days. With the snow sometimes even peanut butter won't get him in the house easily. But he doesn't really like to be alone, so he comes and stands by the door, just won't come in. Guess I have to leave him alone if he won't come in, but I still am a bit leery of that idea. Overprotective mom. And the pics are great. She is nowhere near as bulky as Jaro, now.


Sherie they are a brand called Sojos a small about 1 inch bone lamb and sweet potato 



jweisman54 said:


> Great pics of Roxy. It was snowing much too hard today to get pics of Izzy and it is still snowing!


Thanks! We got only about 7 inches.............it stopped mid morning


----------



## Maya's_Mom

15cms here.... it never seemed to stop!!! It was touching Maya's belly when she was running outside!! I would have loved to have taken pics, but I was not going outside to do so  

If she won't come in....?? I crinkle a chip bag, or something similar to that noise. Works like a charm!

Roxy is beautiful!! Her ears are darker than Maya's, but they look so alike!!! Our lovely girls  And Izzy too.... all three of them!! They seem so much less bulky then the handsome boys of the group 

Maya has a BIG car ride on Friday.... 2.5-3 hrs to Belleville to see my dad!! Fingers crossed no motion sickness!!

Charlotte, I hope it's just a phase. Like you said, treat it as a behaviour problem for now, and see what happens. These pups are in such a funny stage. I find myself saying... in one sentence.... "you are such a good girl... what on EARTH are you doing?!?!" to Maya.... give it a bit of time, I am sure it will work itself out!!

Joyce, so great to hear Izzy came back when called.... although then chewed the throw rug. Maya does the same... she has it OUT for any throw rugs in this house!! We came home from WalMart on the weekend to discover Maya had made a new enemy in out front hall..... carpet shreds everywhere!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Aside from INSANE greetings our current problem is playing keep-away. He stays JUST out of reach and will egg me on by running up to me and then evading my hand. Then he literally struts around with whatever prize he has been able to keep away from me. You know that funny walk dogs do in the show ring, yea that's what he does while looking at me - "haha, come and get it". Everyone thinks it's so funny - but now me! Ugh! 

Have any of you observed your dogs around bunnies? If you haven't my advice would be stay far far away. Cosmo went loony when I had to keep him at work at the shelter with the bunnies in the building. He smells them from halfway down the block and just turns into a whole other animal, not aggressive but super prey driven.

BTW, we got snow. It's kinda a big deal here. I went on a walk with Cosmo just when it started snowing. Halfway through my walk I took these crappy shots with my cell phone - it was dark. I love the demon dog photo. Cosmo had crazy zoomies on the whole walk - I had to keep him focused with kibble just so he wouldn't zoom right onto the road.

We got like 5 inches of snow but then by morning it rained. Now it's nasty slush. He still enjoys it.


----------



## jweisman54

Jackie, Does Cosmo use the Easy Walk (that is what it looks like in the pic). I tried it on Izzy again yesterday and she slides out of it when she is not walking. It is tight and fitted properly too. I was thinking of trying a Sporn Harness. Does anyone know anything about those? For now I am still sticking with the Gentle Leader around her snout, seems to work best but she can still pull.


----------



## Jamm

Well i took Joey to the vet yesterday for his 9month weight and he is at 65lbs! and looking mighty healthy! He is still quite short.. well not short but he wont get taller then he is now, but he has a very broad chest and is very muscly!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> Aside from INSANE greetings our current problem is playing keep-away. He stays JUST out of reach and will egg me on by running up to me and then evading my hand. Then he literally struts around with whatever prize he has been able to keep away from me. You know that funny walk dogs do in the show ring, yea that's what he does while looking at me - "haha, come and get it". Everyone thinks it's so funny - but now me! Ugh!


Hehe Alfie does that! My family often say that Alfie lives to play! He will fetch a toy and bring it to me then wait for me to try and grab it and as soon as my hand gets near he pulls away and does 'the look', he will only drop his toy for a half second literally!

Beautiful pics Kathleen - Roxy is soooooo beautiful!


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> Aside from INSANE greetings our current problem is playing keep-away. He stays JUST out of reach and will egg me on by running up to me and then evading my hand. Then he literally struts around with whatever prize he has been able to keep away from me. You know that funny walk dogs do in the show ring, yea that's what he does while looking at me - "haha, come and get it". Everyone thinks it's so funny - but now me! Ugh!
> 
> Have any of you observed your dogs around bunnies? If you haven't my advice would be stay far far away. Cosmo went loony when I had to keep him at work at the shelter with the bunnies in the building. He smells them from halfway down the block and just turns into a whole other animal, not aggressive but super prey driven.
> 
> BTW, we got snow. It's kinda a big deal here. I went on a walk with Cosmo just when it started snowing. Halfway through my walk I took these crappy shots with my cell phone - it was dark. I love the demon dog photo. Cosmo had crazy zoomies on the whole walk - I had to keep him focused with kibble just so he wouldn't zoom right onto the road.
> 
> We got like 5 inches of snow but then by morning it rained. Now it's nasty slush. He still enjoys it.


No Roxy has not encountered any bunnies yet but its inevitable! I can just imagine what her reaction will be!!!! 
Glad Cosmo got to experience a little snow......  I was soo worried about Roxy getting cold.........partly because she doesn't have a thick coat. She lays in the snow like its a bed of cotton  She likes it but I like she likes NO snow better. I could be wrong here........


Maya's_Mom said:


> 15cms here.... it never seemed to stop!!! It was touching Maya's belly when she was running outside!! I would have loved to have taken pics, but I was not going outside to do so
> 
> If she won't come in....?? I crinkle a chip bag, or something similar to that noise. Works like a charm!
> 
> Roxy is beautiful!! Her ears are darker than Maya's, but they look so alike!!! Our lovely girls  And Izzy too.... all three of them!! They seem so much less bulky then the handsome boys of the group
> 
> Maya has a BIG car ride on Friday.... 2.5-3 hrs to Belleville to see my dad!! Fingers crossed no motion sickness!!
> 
> Charlotte, I hope it's just a phase. Like you said, treat it as a behaviour problem for now, and see what happens. These pups are in such a funny stage. I find myself saying... in one sentence.... "you are such a good girl... what on EARTH are you doing?!?!" to Maya.... give it a bit of time, I am sure it will work itself out!!
> 
> Joyce, so great to hear Izzy came back when called.... although then chewed the throw rug. Maya does the same... she has it OUT for any throw rugs in this house!! We came home from WalMart on the weekend to discover Maya had made a new enemy in out front hall..... carpet shreds everywhere!!!


Thanks Myas Mom, Roxy is darkening up a bit...And I love the color of her ears  Yep! The the Golden girls have a more feminine build. Im going to try and stop by the vets Sat and weigh her. I need to get her a new bag of dog-food. My guess is shes 63 pounds............

Those of you that feed Fromm do you all get the bonus bag of food after you have saved 12 UPC labels? We are buying our 11th bag and that entitles us to a free bag of food the same size as we always buy! Thats a nice program Fromm offers! Ask your retailers about it.....

Have a nice trip Myas Mom. I didn't know Mya got car sick with travel. Maybe just dont feed her a big meal before the trip..that might work....


----------



## Jamm

Maya's_Mom said:


> Maya has a BIG car ride on Friday.... 2.5-3 hrs to Belleville to see my dad!! Fingers crossed no motion sickness!!


You guys should go the extra two hours to Ottawa and you can come over!!  haha


----------



## Jamm

jweisman54 said:


> Jackie, Does Cosmo use the Easy Walk (that is what it looks like in the pic). I tried it on Izzy again yesterday and she slides out of it when she is not walking. It is tight and fitted properly too. I was thinking of trying a Sporn Harness. Does anyone know anything about those? For now I am still sticking with the Gentle Leader around her snout, seems to work best but she can still pull.



Joyce today when i brought Joey to get his grooming done, i brought the easy walk for them to properly size it on him and even with it 100% sized for him.. it still didn't work that great so she suggested the sporn harness, i tried it on and bought it! It works really well and is very easy to work. We walked around petsmart and there were a bunch of dogs around and it was very easy to control him!


----------



## KaMu

Jamm which Sporn harness is it that you like?.... there seems to be 2 different ones listed? I may buy one and try it out for hubby to use when walking Roxy........


----------



## Jamm

KaMu said:


> Jamm which Sporn harness is it that you like?.... there seems to be 2 different ones listed? I may buy one and try it out for hubby to use when walking Roxy........


Umm its the sporn halter one, this one ( www.sporn.com - Sporn Halter ) It seems to really work 


Also question for all you guys, is your pup more submissive? Or Dominant? I realized today Joey is very submissive... He is the first one to roll on his back while playing or be the 'under dog' and lay while face biting..


----------



## KaMu

I cant answer that. At training classes the pups were not allowed to play together so I'm not sure. Roxy does not.. what I would call "play" with my Maltese. And there are no other dogs in the neighborhood here her size for play dates. People walking their dogs I am hesitant to introduce her to not knowing their dogs. At the vets officeshe doesn't even hesistate to go up to another dog but really she is trying to get to the human behind the dog 
With me she tries to be dominant! But than I'm not a dog ... And!...No snickering allowed I can see through the puter screen lol


----------



## iansgran

Keep away! I think Jaro thinks he invented it. And I always know when he has something he shouldn't because of the look I get. Can't catch me I'm the Gingerbread Man. 
Except at training or on walks Jaro hasn't been around that many other dogs, but when one has shown aggression to him, he submits. I think I'm the only one he thinks he can boss around.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy has abit of both but she definitely can be the aggressor.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Jamm said:


> You guys should go the extra two hours to Ottawa and you can come over!!  haha


Haha, I thought about that!! If we had a long-er weekend we would!!!

Maya has only gotten car sick twice... I try to not feed her before we go. She just won't sit down and relax, lol. And when she finally does lay down, that's when we brake or stop and she jumps up again like "oh oh, where are we?!" I will have to try and get a good pic of Maya and Hudson this weekend....

Maya can be a bit aggressive.... or at least she tries to be  She will charge at Hudson, but when he turns around, she drops to the ground.... ha! My tough girl


----------



## Jamm

Maya's_Mom said:


> Haha, I thought about that!! If we had a long-er weekend we would!!!
> 
> Maya has only gotten car sick twice... I try to not feed her before we go. She just won't sit down and relax, lol. And when she finally does lay down, that's when we brake or stop and she jumps up again like "oh oh, where are we?!" I will have to try and get a good pic of Maya and Hudson this weekend....
> 
> Maya can be a bit aggressive.... or at least she tries to be  She will charge at Hudson, but when he turns around, she drops to the ground.... ha! My tough girl


Not next month, but the next time i come to Toronto ill be bringing Joey and we must meet up! 

Haha cute about Maya acting tough


----------



## jweisman54

So, this morning I had just taken a shower and it is like 2 outside and I figured I would try letting Izzy out on her own. She went on the very snow covered deck and first ate the snow. I kept prompting her to go pee which she did but on the deck and then she pooped on the deck. There is two feet of snow on there. Oh well!


----------



## Jamm

Oh man, i too just took Joey out to Potty and he pooped but then went crazy!! Poop is already hard to pick up with the snow, and it doesnt help when hes running around me twisting and jerking my arm! silly boy -_-..


HAPPY BIRTHDAYY IZZY AND ROXY <3


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Umm its the sporn halter one, this one ( www.sporn.com - Sporn Halter ) It seems to really work
> 
> 
> Also question for all you guys, is your pup more submissive? Or Dominant? I realized today Joey is very submissive... He is the first one to roll on his back while playing or be the 'under dog' and lay while face biting..


I think Alfie is generally submissive and does recognise older dogs and is respectful of them - although he still wants to play! In terms of personality I would say he was more dominant though - maybe not officially dominant - but with dominant tendancies! 

So we went to the vets today and turns out his anal glands were totally fine but he has Colitis! The softish poops and straining is apparently a sign of that - it's a mild case so there was no passing blood or anything to suggest he had it besides the funky pooping! So if anyone has noticed straining and then little drips coming out and poop that is not always as firm as you'd like them do mention it to the vets as it could be a mild colitis. We have antibiotics for 2 weeks and so pro kaolin paste - good bacteria! Poor boy knew it was the vets and actively refused to go through the door! I ahd to drag him in. 
He is 33kg now (73lb) despite not eating much recently. Vet said he will still grow more and still has a lot of filling out to do!


----------



## jweisman54

I hope Alfie feels better!


----------



## jweisman54

*Izzy on the deck*


----------



## jweisman54

Does anyone know why it posts twice when you wrap the you tube text?


----------



## KaMu

Wow... is that ever a lot of snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KaMu

Alfie's Girl said:


> I think Alfie is generally submissive and does recognise older dogs and is respectful of them - although he still wants to play! In terms of personality I would say he was more dominant though - maybe not officially dominant - but with dominant tendancies!
> 
> So we went to the vets today and turns out his anal glands were totally fine but he has Colitis! The softish poops and straining is apparently a sign of that - it's a mild case so there was no passing blood or anything to suggest he had it besides the funky pooping! So if anyone has noticed straining and then little drips coming out and poop that is not always as firm as you'd like them do mention it to the vets as it could be a mild colitis. We have antibiotics for 2 weeks and so pro kaolin paste - good bacteria! Poor boy knew it was the vets and actively refused to go through the door! I ahd to drag him in.
> He is 33kg now (73lb) despite not eating much recently. Vet said he will still grow more and still has a lot of filling out to do!


Glad Alfies ok. I guess I missed where you were going to take him to the vet for a problem  Anyway.........hes gonna be one big boy!!!


----------



## DianaM

Wow, I have been MIA for a while! We had a pretty rough start to our holiday break. Kevin's cousin died in a car accident so we spent the week before Christmas with the funeral and all that stuff. But even after that, I don't think I sat down once during my whole break! Then I got back to work after New Year's and find out that I could be out of a job within a few weeks. I decided to not do any web surfing at work to avoid getting on any naughty lists. Things are looking better at work now but I've started looking for another job just in case. SO yea.. I haven't had much time to get on here!

Updates on Gracie:
-She did really well with the Christmas decorations. They are all put away now though. We spent Christmas Eve and Christmas at my in-laws where she got to play with their Aussie all day. They are funny together!
-New years we had a party at our house and Gracie had a blast with everyone. She did really well.
-Last week she decided to be a bad girl and chewed the kitchen table leg and our office desk. She lost her staying out of the crate privledges for a bit. 
-She went into heat on Thursday. We got her doggie diapers to wear when she's out of her crate so she doesn't make a mess. We are getting a good laugh with her tactics trying to get the diaper off. She has been prancing around the house full speed, smacking her butt into the couch. It's so funny! 
-She love love loves the snow! We got quite a bit this past week and she has fun running around in it, eating it and burying her face. We don't have a fenced in yard either but I still let her run around our yard with the leash on. She does really well with staying in our yard. But now that she's in heat, we have to be extra careful so she doesn't get her free runs right now. I will definetly be happy when the next 3 weeks is over! -As far as training, we are working on her greetings with people (she still jumps but getting better). We also need to get back to doing training sessions everyday. We haven't kept up with that too well. We will be working towards her CGC pretty soon. 

I will post updated pictures soon!

Any other girls go into heat yet?


----------



## KaMu

*hugs*

I cant remember if it was here on April Puppies or if it was on the main forum that Hugging was talked about.......I think the main. Anyway, I was talking the other night in chat about how one of Roxys new things is squiring her way up onto my lap while Im sitting in my computer chair. She wraps her front arms around my neck and I swear she hugs. I had only wished Id had a camera. Well yesterday when I got home from work I threw my bathrobe on over my clothes (freezing!) and grabbed my cell to get a pic of this big horse of a girl hugging.......she just cracks me up. I just had to share. If I tell her off ...she hugs a little harder or pushes the bridge of her nose into my face which bides her a little more lap time  Sooo smart! 
Do your dogs do this?


----------



## KaMu

DianaM said:


> Wow, I have been MIA for a while! We had a pretty rough start to our holiday break. Kevin's cousin died in a car accident so we spent the week before Christmas with the funeral and all that stuff. But even after that, I don't think I sat down once during my whole break! Then I got back to work after New Year's and find out that I could be out of a job within a few weeks. I decided to not do any web surfing at work to avoid getting on any naughty lists. Things are looking better at work now but I've started looking for another job just in case. SO yea.. I haven't had much time to get on here!
> 
> Updates on Gracie:
> -She did really well with the Christmas decorations. They are all put away now though. We spent Christmas Eve and Christmas at my in-laws where she got to play with their Aussie all day. They are funny together!
> -New years we had a party at our house and Gracie had a blast with everyone. She did really well.
> -Last week she decided to be a bad girl and chewed the kitchen table leg and our office desk. She lost her staying out of the crate privledges for a bit.
> -She went into heat on Thursday. We got her doggie diapers to wear when she's out of her crate so she doesn't make a mess. We are getting a good laugh with her tactics trying to get the diaper off. She has been prancing around the house full speed, smacking her butt into the couch. It's so funny!
> -She love love loves the snow! We got quite a bit this past week and she has fun running around in it, eating it and burying her face. We don't have a fenced in yard either but I still let her run around our yard with the leash on. She does really well with staying in our yard. But now that she's in heat, we have to be extra careful so she doesn't get her free runs right now. I will definetly be happy when the next 3 weeks is over! -As far as training, we are working on her greetings with people (she still jumps but getting better). We also need to get back to doing training sessions everyday. We haven't kept up with that too well. We will be working towards her CGC pretty soon.
> 
> I will post updated pictures soon!
> 
> Any other girls go into heat yet?


No no heat cycle yet.........


----------



## West

So Cooper got another dose of country life. We took him and Inti to the countryside resort again, this time for a sleep over. We were the only visitors, which granted them complete freedom. They had a blast -although they couldn't get into the pool due to some ******* complaining last weekend. Grr! When we got into the pool they whined and barked, so one of us had to stay outside playing with them while the other two enjoyed swimming. But anyway, it was great and very relaxing.
Cooper and Inti got very close and they played together a lot. She taught him how to roll in the mud until they got completely filthy and other useful stuff like that. He slept in the room with us and it was surprisingly easy for him to fall asleep in a place he didn't know. Of course, he was exhausted. On the other hand, Inti couldn't sleep for more than a couple of hours. We also took them for a long walk around the village. They had a blast.
We came back last night. Cooper seems to want to spend today sleeping. I took him to the park earlier, but as soon as he came back, he was snoring. Then I took him to the groomer, as he was a filthy pup. He got his anal glands expressed there -yuck!- and he got bathed with anti flea shampoo just in case, and I asked them to pay extra attention to his ears, as he played a lot with water in the resort. So now he is nice, clean and sleeping again 
I'm really enjoying these mini-trips with him.


----------



## Jamm

KaMu said:


> I cant remember if it was here on April Puppies or if it was on the main forum that Hugging was talked about.......I think the main. Anyway, I was talking the other night in chat about how one of Roxys new things is squiring her way up onto my lap while Im sitting in my computer chair. She wraps her front arms around my neck and I swear she hugs. I had only wished Id had a camera. Well yesterday when I got home from work I threw my bathrobe on over my clothes (freezing!) and grabbed my cell to get a pic of this big horse of a girl hugging.......she just cracks me up. I just had to share. If I tell her off ...she hugs a little harder or pushes the bridge of her nose into my face which bides her a little more lap time  Sooo smart!
> Do your dogs do this?


Aww! That is soo cute  She looks so happy on your lap


----------



## jweisman54

Diana-No heat here, Izzy was spayed at 6 months.

Kathleen-That is so funny...Izzy tries to do that but with my sore ribs and hand, that is not going to happen!

Yes, we got almost 2 feet of snow here. We let her run free in the backyard today and boy can she run. She started to go into the neighbor's yard so my husband had to trudge through knee deep snow with pnut butter in hand, to retrieve her.


----------



## Jamm

Aw Joyce what a funny girl Izzy is in the snow!  haha, we dont have that much, but it has been snowing since last night and LOTS of it so Joey and I just came inside from playing in it!


----------



## West

Well, seems like country life has its disadvantages. Cooper's belly is full of something that looks like insect or possibly flea bites. So I'm taking him to the vet this afternoon for a check up. 

I'm a bit worried because he looks too slim. Not unhealthily, but slimmer than I expected. I increased his feeding to 5 1/2 - 6 cups divided into two servings, but now my former vacuum cleaner of a dog won't finish his food unless I'm standing right next to him. It's not that he's not hungry at all or he refuses to eat, it's just that he eats more slowly (which must be good) and doesn't want to be left alone while eating. It may also be that it's really hot here. I don't know but I'd like him to gain a couple of pounds. I'll talk to the vet about this too.


----------



## jweisman54

West said:


> Well, seems like country life has its disadvantages. Cooper's belly is full of something that looks like insect or possibly flea bites. So I'm taking him to the vet this afternoon for a check up.
> 
> I'm a bit worried because he looks too slim. Not unhealthily, but slimmer than I expected. I increased his feeding to 5 1/2 - 6 cups divided into two servings, but now my former vacuum cleaner of a dog won't finish his food unless I'm standing right next to him. It's not that he's not hungry at all or he refuses to eat, it's just that he eats more slowly (which must be good) and doesn't want to be left alone while eating. It may also be that it's really hot here. I don't know but I'd like him to gain a couple of pounds. I'll talk to the vet about this too.


That seems like a huge amount of food. Izzy is getting 3 cups a day divided into 2 and is around 60 lbs.


----------



## KaMu

Hmmm 6 cups?! Are his poops ok? 
I tried to take Roxy yesterday just for a weigh in at the vets but they closed at 1:00......... so Ill try for sometime this week.


----------



## jackie_hubert

For some of the low protein foods 6 cups is recommended. It's why I've been hesitant to switch to one...


----------



## KaMu

Question

This morning my son and I had taken Roxy for a hike out in the woods behind our house today. As she was exploring shed always have to "taste" everything her nose touched. Now my question is......a little bit of bark isn't going to hurt her right? 


Jackie...........how is Cosmo doing with his training lately?
Oh and I learned something new today. I had no idea that lower protein foods required larger portions. :/ makes sense...I guess


----------



## jweisman54

I calculated how many calories Izzy is eating per day with TOTW Sierra Mountain...1014 which is 3 cups. She also gets training treats as well. Is that an appropriate amount of caloric intake for 9 months?


----------



## KaMu

Joyce I just looked up Roxys food on the Fromm site. I buy the largest bag and empty its contents into a dog food container. I hadn't checked the label recently. I really do need to get a weight on her because if I go by the bag requirements I should up her food.
I have read that you really do have to go by how your dogs looks, activity level etc. Too me Roxy looks like a good weight but I'm certainly no expert! 

*alorie Content:*
kcal/gm: 3.845, kcal/lb: 1,745, kcal/cup: 380

Tried posting the recommended feeding but it doesn't come out right on here........ anyway, it says up to 50 pounds feed 1.5 to 3 cups
The next is feeding.... 3.5 cups and more for over 50 pounds


----------



## Jamm

Well tonight will be a test for Joey! We are having some company over for the first time in a while so it'll be interesting to see how he is! I got him his first "skinneee' toy, the fox one and he LOVES it! Especially because whenever he has a stuffed toy all he does is shake it around, which is what hes been doing with it! I plan to keep him busy with that, treats, and his ball!


----------



## KaMu

.........Roxy is getting 1137 calories per day not including her treats


----------



## KaMu

Jamm said:


> Well tonight will be a test for Joey! We are having some company over for the first time in a while so it'll be interesting to see how he is! I got him his first "skinneee' toy, the fox one and he LOVES it! Especially because whenever he has a stuffed toy all he does is shake it around, which is what hes been doing with it! I plan to keep him busy with that, treats, and his ball!



Good luck Jamm  Roxy failed her greeting today when my son came to visit. She will sit but doesnt keep the sit :/.


----------



## jweisman54

*Morgan*

My first Golden, Morgan, at 2, born in 1985. We only had her for 7 years. We gave her up for adoption because my son was highly allergic. I miss her every day.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> My first Golden, Morgan, at 2, born in 1985. We only had her for 7 years. We gave her up for adoption because my son was highly allergic. I miss her every day.


Joyce... she was beautiful!


----------



## jweisman54

She was a very calm dog and absolutely loved my kids. It was a very sad day when I had to give her up. I cried for many years thinking I made the wrong decision but she was placed with a man who had a farm and traveled in his truck with him until the end.


----------



## iansgran

Jaro is getting under 800 calories from his kibble per day. But he does get lots of training treats, kongs, and Ian'sgrandpa is used to sharing his nightly snacks.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo gets ca 700 cals from kibble (2 cups) and 480 from rice per day. 33% protein. Does anyone know the recommended cal intake?


----------



## jackie_hubert

Alfie's Girl said:


> I think
> 
> So we went to the vets today and turns out his anal glands were totally fine but he has Colitis! The softish poops and straining is apparently a sign of that - it's a mild case so there was no passing blood or anything to suggest he had it besides the funky pooping! So if anyone has noticed straining and then little drips coming out and poop that is not always as firm as you'd like them do mention it to the vets as it could be a mild colitis. We have antibiotics for 2 weeks and so pro kaolin paste - good bacteria! Poor boy knew it was the vets and actively refused to go through the door! I ahd to drag him in.
> He is 33kg now (73lb) despite not eating much recently. Vet said he will still grow more and still has a lot of filling out to do!


Cosmo's constant diarrhea issues are a form of colitis. Vet thinks he'll grow out of it. Let's hope!


----------



## iansgran

Joyce, she reminds me of my Subiaco. I will have to have my daughter scan in a picture of him so I can share it here. I am glad you posted it here on the April Puppies thread and not in the general forum. Some people can get a bit nasty about giving up dogs even when you have no other choice. We know you and that it really did break your heart. 



jweisman54 said:


> She was a very calm dog and absolutely loved my kids. It was a very sad day when I had to give her up. I cried for many years thinking I made the wrong decision but she was placed with a man who had a farm and traveled in his truck with him until the end.


----------



## jweisman54

When it comes to your child being chronically ill because you have an animal that he is highly allergic to, I had no choice. My child comes first. I tried allergy shots and medications for several years but to no avail. It was probably the most difficult thing I had to do. My kids were so attached to her...they cried as well as me and I have regrets every day. I know she has long since gone to the Rainbow Bridge but I still remember that day vividly like it was yesterday and still get choked up about what I had to do for my family. Luckily my son outgrew his allergies to dogs and loves Izzy when he comes to visit.


----------



## jweisman54

When it comes to your child being chronically ill because you have an animal that he is highly allergic to, I had no choice. My child came first. I tried allergy shots and medications for several years but to no avail. It was probably the most difficult thing I had to do. My kids were so attached to her...they cried as well as me and I have regrets every day. I know she has long since gone to the Rainbow Bridge but I still remember that day vividly like it was yesterday and still get choked up about what I had to do for my family. Luckily my son outgrew his allergies to dogs and loves Izzy when he comes to visit.


----------



## newgolden

hey all...I remembered that many people had mentioned their pups' love of countersurfing....how's that going for everyone?? If he/she is no longer surfing may I ask what the secret is? This is beginning to drive us nuts, especially since we though Sawyer was getting better about it! thx


----------



## jweisman54

jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo's constant diarrhea issues are a form of colitis. Vet thinks he'll grow out of it. Let's hope!


We are seeing the vet tomorrow for Izzy's kennel couch vaccine and I am going to have her anal glands expressed....she stinks!


----------



## Jamm

Are your guys dogs all eating adult already? or are they still on puppy? Joey is still on puppy and i plan to keep him on puppy until 13 months or so, depending on his weight..


----------



## KaMu

newgolden said:


> hey all...I remembered that many people had mentioned their pups' love of countersurfing....how's that going for everyone?? If he/she is no longer surfing may I ask what the secret is? This is beginning to drive us nuts, especially since we though Sawyer was getting better about it! thx


The counters are basically cleaned off now.........WE LEARNED QUICK ON THIS ONE!


Jamm said:


> Are your guys dogs all eating adult already? or are they still on puppy? Joey is still on puppy and i plan to keep him on puppy until 13 months or so, depending on his weight..


Jamm we switched over to the large breed adult food a few months ago.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Luckily our guy has never countersurfed probably because he is not allowed in the kitchen. 
Thinking of having cos groomed and will inquire about anal expression then but I heard if you do too often they will stop being able to do it themselves...
Tried to do some tracking in the park today - first time when we knew it would be busy with people and it was a disaster - He couldnt Focus at all! Gonna try again in an hour when the park will be empty.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy has been eating TOTW for a few months now. It is an All Life Stages Food, grain free with 25% protein so she did not grow rapidly like in some of the other grain free high protein foods.

Counter surfing........oh yeah. I have a small kitchen so I try to move everything back when I am preparing food but my other half always forgets so Izzy got to eat half a sandwich the other day, half a bagel and can now even get her head into the sink to clean off the dishes. Mind you I don't LET her do this stuff but sometimes she sneaks while I am not looking.

Oh, and she started leash biting again. I switched her from the Gentle Leader to the Halti because it has that safety that attaches directly to her regular collar in case she ever got out of the nose portion and the straps are a bit wider which I like better.


----------



## Jamm

Joey has never counter surfed... he once jumped up and put his two paws up but that was about it and that was only once!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

DianaM said:


> Wow, I have been MIA for a while! We had a pretty rough start to our holiday break. Kevin's cousin died in a car accident so we spent the week before Christmas with the funeral and all that stuff. But even after that, I don't think I sat down once during my whole break! Then I got back to work after New Year's and find out that I could be out of a job within a few weeks. I decided to not do any web surfing at work to avoid getting on any naughty lists. Things are looking better at work now but I've started looking for another job just in case. SO yea.. I haven't had much time to get on here!
> 
> Updates on Gracie:
> -She did really well with the Christmas decorations. They are all put away now though. We spent Christmas Eve and Christmas at my in-laws where she got to play with their Aussie all day. They are funny together!
> -New years we had a party at our house and Gracie had a blast with everyone. She did really well.
> -Last week she decided to be a bad girl and chewed the kitchen table leg and our office desk. She lost her staying out of the crate privledges for a bit.
> -She went into heat on Thursday. We got her doggie diapers to wear when she's out of her crate so she doesn't make a mess. We are getting a good laugh with her tactics trying to get the diaper off. She has been prancing around the house full speed, smacking her butt into the couch. It's so funny!
> -She love love loves the snow! We got quite a bit this past week and she has fun running around in it, eating it and burying her face. We don't have a fenced in yard either but I still let her run around our yard with the leash on. She does really well with staying in our yard. But now that she's in heat, we have to be extra careful so she doesn't get her free runs right now. I will definetly be happy when the next 3 weeks is over! -As far as training, we are working on her greetings with people (she still jumps but getting better). We also need to get back to doing training sessions everyday. We haven't kept up with that too well. We will be working towards her CGC pretty soon.
> 
> I will post updated pictures soon!
> 
> Any other girls go into heat yet?


That's so sad Diana.  I'm glad Gracie is doing well though. I've been quite lapse with training recently too!!! 



KaMu said:


> I cant remember if it was here on April Puppies or if it was on the main forum that Hugging was talked about.......I think the main. Anyway, I was talking the other night in chat about how one of Roxys new things is squiring her way up onto my lap while Im sitting in my computer chair. She wraps her front arms around my neck and I swear she hugs. I had only wished Id had a camera. Well yesterday when I got home from work I threw my bathrobe on over my clothes (freezing!) and grabbed my cell to get a pic of this big horse of a girl hugging.......she just cracks me up. I just had to share. If I tell her off ...she hugs a little harder or pushes the bridge of her nose into my face which bides her a little more lap time  Sooo smart!
> Do your dogs do this?


They are such cute photos Kathleen!  I wish Alfie would do that - he tries to jump on mw when I'm at my laptop sometimes but it's not for a hug - it's to see what I've got on my desk that he could chew on......



West said:


> So Cooper got another dose of country life. We took him and Inti to the countryside resort again, this time for a sleep over. We were the only visitors, which granted them complete freedom. They had a blast -although they couldn't get into the pool due to some ******* complaining last weekend. Grr! When we got into the pool they whined and barked, so one of us had to stay outside playing with them while the other two enjoyed swimming. But anyway, it was great and very relaxing.
> Cooper and Inti got very close and they played together a lot. She taught him how to roll in the mud until they got completely filthy and other useful stuff like that. He slept in the room with us and it was surprisingly easy for him to fall asleep in a place he didn't know. Of course, he was exhausted. On the other hand, Inti couldn't sleep for more than a couple of hours. We also took them for a long walk around the village. They had a blast.
> We came back last night. Cooper seems to want to spend today sleeping. I took him to the park earlier, but as soon as he came back, he was snoring. Then I took him to the groomer, as he was a filthy pup. He got his anal glands expressed there -yuck!- and he got bathed with anti flea shampoo just in case, and I asked them to pay extra attention to his ears, as he played a lot with water in the resort. So now he is nice, clean and sleeping again
> I'm really enjoying these mini-trips with him.


Hehe Alfie jumped in a muddy puddle the other day and his tum was literally black! :doh:



West said:


> Well, seems like country life has its disadvantages. Cooper's belly is full of something that looks like insect or possibly flea bites. So I'm taking him to the vet this afternoon for a check up.
> 
> I'm a bit worried because he looks too slim. Not unhealthily, but slimmer than I expected. I increased his feeding to 5 1/2 - 6 cups divided into two servings, but now my former vacuum cleaner of a dog won't finish his food unless I'm standing right next to him. It's not that he's not hungry at all or he refuses to eat, it's just that he eats more slowly (which must be good) and doesn't want to be left alone while eating. It may also be that it's really hot here. I don't know but I'd like him to gain a couple of pounds. I'll talk to the vet about this too.


Alfie is eating about that much food too and he has slowed down eating - I just leave his days allowance down all day and he eats whenever he wants and usually gets close to finishing the lot now!



Jamm said:


> Are your guys dogs all eating adult already? or are they still on puppy? Joey is still on puppy and i plan to keep him on puppy until 13 months or so, depending on his weight..


Yeah I'll be keeping Alfie on the puppy food till he's about 18 months! 

I've no idea how many calories Alfie is eating! All I know is that he seems at a good weight and the vets are happy with him. He gets a good walk every day so I'm not worrying too much!


----------



## West

Cooper is eating five-six cups of Eukanuba Puppy Large Breed. Vet checked him today and says it's ok. He has a normal weight but is on the slim side. His poops are usually fine but sometimes a bit runny, so we'll do the labs and then deworm according to what the labs show.
Unfortunately, he has a pyodermatitis, so he'll be on antibiotics for the next fortnight. Other than that, the vet said he's a handsome, healthy 9-month old. 
She said that it is normal for them to slow down on their food at this age. She's checking him again in a week but he should be fine by then.


----------



## jweisman54

I think we made a breakthrough....Izzy now barks if she needs to go out!


----------



## KaMu

What about the bells you were using for Izzy?!
When Roxy wants to go out she paws at my arm or leg once than heads towards the door. I usually take her out before she asks though. Not because I think I need to but Its just part of the routine here.

Charlotte why on puppy food for so long? Are there certain nutritional requirements not in adult food? Like the fat and protein content that you are concerned about?


----------



## jweisman54

She is ringing the bells but the door was open.

Just came back from the vet, she had her kennel cough vaccine and her anal glands expressed. Can we say.........smelly! 

She now weighs in at 63.4 lbs!!!!!!!!!! Wow!


----------



## KaMu

Jumping up on chair

Oh and Charlotte you do not want Alfie to do this jumping up on your lap!  I am in the process of not allowing it unless I invite her. When your just sitting at the pc and this huge dogs jumps into your lap... its awkward........for lack of a better word! It wouldn't be so bad if she weren't always going for my hair scrunchy which adorns my head once I get home from work!She loves those things......And Roxy is plenty tall enough to get anything she wants off my desk just standing next to it!!!!! But.... she knows her yummy cookies are at the other end of the room.


----------



## jweisman54

The breeder just told me not to let her get any heavier that it is not good for the hips. How do I prevent her from gaining more...she only gets 3 cups of food.


----------



## KaMu

Joyce does she look heavy to you?


----------



## jweisman54

No, not at all. I just spoke to the breeder and she said she feeds her Goldens 2 cups a day but they are adult dogs. I can't imagine only feeding Izzy that amount. I will have to exercise her more.


----------



## iansgran

I cut Jaro back to two cups slowly over a week or so in preparation for our switch to adult which will come in the next couple of weeks. Our vet said to switch him when he is neutered, so I will probably start the week after just so we don't have two things going on at once. None of our pups look heavy to me, bone and muscle weigh more than fat. But yes we don't want then to get that way. I think more exercise will be easier when the weather is better--easier for us anyway. I'm sure our vets will tell us if they think they are getting heavy. I know the vet we had for Subiaco did, and switched him to a low calorie food when he was about four or five. It is probably the treats that will sneak on the fat just like they do for humans. They make low calorie dog treats, and we use fruit like bananas in the kong rather than peanut butter. Just a little pb to top it off.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Over the years I've found that every dog is so individual in their need for food. I wouldn't go down just because someone else's dogs are eating less, especially if they're eating a different food. I'd always go by body score instead. I think fur also confuses the issue. Cosmo looks super trim now that most of his puppy coat is gone eventhough he is heavier than he was before. But what do I know...

A few new pictures of our boy that I took with my new iPhone.  Here he is suited up to go tracking, and also some pictures of him on another playdate with his brother last week. Oh and by the way, his brother's owner has made an appointment for his neuter, he has starting humping dogs non-stop...I hope that day is still a ways away. BTW, my husband learned this weekend never to throw a rock into the ocean, dogs will go and look for it - and swim far far away in search of said rock...


----------



## jweisman54

Cosmo definitely looks taller than Izzy. I think maybe Izzy needs to grow up (lol) a bit too but I don't know if she will. I am guilty of not exercising her as much as I did because of my surgery and a severe rib injury that I currently have. I can't even throw a ball for her to fetch. I can't imagine cutting her food down to only 2 cups. That is what I used to feed my 14 year old black lab. I do give her pnut butter in her kongs. Maybe I will cut down on that!


----------



## njames

Bradley is still eating 4 cups a day. Although its spread out, he wont eat breakfast. So he eats brunch, dinner, and second dinner. A week ago we finally got a gate from our mother in law, and started to leave him at home when we went to work. Before that, mother in law would come and pick him up half way through the day and take him to her house. everything is going fine except, he has so much energy when we finally get home. if you guys remember he ate one of my wifes shoes like a month ago. well last night he ate the new pair of the same shoe, same foot. O she was so pissed. haha. He is not as tall as i thought he would be by now. He is around 22, but he has to weigh a ton. i have not weighed him in a while. His head is filling out. No humping dogs or people, no marking, no leg lifting. (knock on wood) He occasionally humps out one brown pillow. but we tell him no and he stops. He also likes to pull the leash when we are on our way home from walks. he gets it in his mouth and frolics home, he doesnt pull, just bounces next to me. I think he wants to run home. He still eats crap in the back yard when we let him out. He will not come when asked when he is out either. He have had to resort to cheese, as his treats wont work as good anymore. summer please come faster. He still thinks hes 10 pounds of small pup. He coming jumping on the bed every night and plops right on top of me wanting to cuddle him. his tick wound healed, still kind of scabby. All in all doing well


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Well Maya was faaaaan-tastic on our weekend away!!! She did barf in the truck on the way up. I looked back at her and she had the funniest look on her face... I got the giggles, then realized what was about to happen. Oh well, that's what seat covers are for. So there we are on the 401 and I am reaching into the back seat to clean up doggie barf. Lovely. Once we got to my dad's house, Maya was great. I guess my sister pre-warned my dad that Maya is "psycho" (apparently she forgets that her dog was a puppy once too!!). Well, Maya was on her best behaviour and now my dad thinks my sister is a liar  She only jumped on the couch once or twice (my dad has one super-expensive couch, we call it the Louis Vuitton of couches).... and she promptly got off when she was told. Her and Hudson played very very nicely in the snow a LOT and they were both tired out and asleep by about 9pm that first night!! We took them 'skating' on Saturday in a snow storm (really, the other humans skated while I got pulled around in my boots by the dogs). Then on Sunday I didn't feed her at all before the car ride back home (3 hour car ride) and she was fine. *phew*

Maya gets about 2 1/2 - 3 cups a day of food. We put her onto adult food a while ago. Not sure how much she weighs. Around 60lbs for sure.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> What about the bells you were using for Izzy?!
> When Roxy wants to go out she paws at my arm or leg once than heads towards the door. I usually take her out before she asks though. Not because I think I need to but Its just part of the routine here.
> 
> Charlotte why on puppy food for so long? Are there certain nutritional requirements not in adult food? Like the fat and protein content that you are concerned about?


I think so, yes. But basically it says on the packet that I should feed him the 'puppy' food till he is 18 months.



jweisman54 said:


> The breeder just told me not to let her get any heavier that it is not good for the hips. How do I prevent her from gaining more...she only gets 3 cups of food.


I think it's down to the dog and the food too! Being overweight certainly wont do the hips any good but too much excercise whilst they are young is also a big factor as is genetics. There is no way Izzy is remotely overweight. Opinions seem to differ widely on how much food and what is too much. I personally dont think it is nice to see the ribs - just like it would be on a person. So long as you can feel them easily. What I'm doing is letting Alfie find his own level. He generally leaves a few grams in the bowl - sometimes upto 100g. If he has had a busy day and a playdate then he eats more. If he's been sleeping all day he eats less naturally! If you're not happy with what your breeder reccomends you don't have to agree with her!  I've has SO much conflicting advice that in the end I just have to decide myself! Though I know it does vary with the food - for instance they need more puppy food than adult food.



njames said:


> Bradley is still eating 4 cups a day. Although its spread out, he wont eat breakfast. So he eats brunch, dinner, and second dinner. A week ago we finally got a gate from our mother in law, and started to leave him at home when we went to work. Before that, mother in law would come and pick him up half way through the day and take him to her house. everything is going fine except, he has so much energy when we finally get home. if you guys remember he ate one of my wifes shoes like a month ago. well last night he ate the new pair of the same shoe, same foot. O she was so pissed. haha. He is not as tall as i thought he would be by now. He is around 22, but he has to weigh a ton. i have not weighed him in a while. His head is filling out. No humping dogs or people, no marking, no leg lifting. (knock on wood) He occasionally humps out one brown pillow. but we tell him no and he stops. He also likes to pull the leash when we are on our way home from walks. he gets it in his mouth and frolics home, he doesnt pull, just bounces next to me. I think he wants to run home. He still eats crap in the back yard when we let him out. He will not come when asked when he is out either. He have had to resort to cheese, as his treats wont work as good anymore. summer please come faster. He still thinks hes 10 pounds of small pup. He coming jumping on the bed every night and plops right on top of me wanting to cuddle him. his tick wound healed, still kind of scabby. All in all doing well


Hehe Bradley has a fetish for shoes!!!!!  Have you tried a Gentle Leader for walking? It really does work! After a while you can slowly introduce the normal leash and collar again. Alfie doesn't come when asked - even cheese didnt work in the end lol! 

Lovely photos everyone!


----------



## DianaM

Gracie doesn't countersurf either. She attempted "oven-surfing" at our house once while we were cooking and both my husband and I screamed (it was out first reaction because we got scared that she would burn herself). It scared her pretty good so she hasn't tried again. She did it once on the kitchen table at my parents house because she wanted to be involved in the action but we told her off and she listened.

We currently feed Gracie 2 cups of Innova LB Adult food per day (been on adult for a while now). She also gets a couple treats everyday. We will increase the food if needed when the weather gets nicer and we are outside more but we've all been on the lazy side lately. I do let her play and run around in the snow everyday and take her for walks around the block. I hope she appreciates it because I hate the snow/cold!

She's due for a checkup and some shots so I will report back her weight when I take her. I just hope they don't tell me she's 10 pounds overweight again. She looks better and more defined now but there's no way she dropped 10 pounds. That would be crazy.


----------



## jweisman54

*Izzy 9 months*

Here are a couple of pics that I just shot of Izzy. I don't think she looks overweight at all.


----------



## Jamm

Joyce she definitely does not look overweight! Looks like a very pretty healthy girl to me!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Wow these crazy vets... neither Gracie or Izzy look overweight AT ALL!


----------



## njames

I think its the hair, makes them look bigger than they are. Bradley's mane is thick and his neck and chest looks huge, but i know he just needs a haircut.


----------



## DianaM

Sometimes I wonder if some vets are just not used to seeing a well bred golden. Gracie's parents are both "big boned" and she looks a lot like them. She was a tiny bit chubby but she's looking more refined around the hips now. I have no idea what she weighs currently. She was 61 lbs in November.


----------



## jweisman54

Thanks for the positive remarks. I really didn't think she was overweight either. I wonder how much more our pups are going to grow though.


----------



## KaMu

You all shared some nice pictures......and I agree with Charlotte none look overweight. Joyce I think Izzy looks like an ideal weight. Thats why I keep asking here about Roxys weight...to me she looks fine but I wonder if someone else may view her as too big or a little too heavy. Your girl looks just fine.
Hmmm Gracie gets 2 cups of LBA food. I Compared our Fromm Large breed adult LBA with Fromm Large breed puppy LBP
I compared LBA LBP
Protein.........23% 26%
Fat...............12% 14%
Calcium.........1.2% 1.3%
Phos...............1.0% 1.0%
Kcal per cup....380 480

Amount 3cup rec (up to 12 months :0 
of age feed) 3 2/3-
4 1/4 cups

Gosh... I just learned that Fromm recommends feeding this food (LBP) for up to 12 months and here I switched to the adult that's a significant amount of calories I'm not giving her. Protein and fat are slightly different. Now I don't know what to do. 

Roxy had me running through the woods yesterday  I did not put her long lead on and I guess she figured WOW yesterday was fun lets go do it again. Not fun for Mommy. I wont make that mistake again :/ 
I see most of our pups are being a challenge by not listening or delayed listening! And Bradley.........NO Shoes! Big No NO.  He really has a preference for that one type shoe! 

Jamm I did pick up the Sporn harnesss, havnt tried it as of yet too much ice here right now. I wasnt sure which to get...they had the kind with a mesh front to.........I wasn't sure which to choose but figured Id stay with your suggestion.

Myas Mom glad you had a nice visit with your Dad......

Jackie the photos came out good! I love my Iphone.........Id never be without one. Cosmo is beautiful as usual. And thank you for that tip..........Ill let my son know. Something so simple yet I don't know as I would ever give... throwing a stone into the ocean or lake a second thought.















































"Good Heavens... Tell me you are not discussing our weights on the Internet?"


----------



## jweisman54

Roxy looks perfect. I love the pic of her eyes closed. All the pups looks so much taller than Izzy. She seems short and squatty to me! We have ice ice ice here and rain and snow. It is disgusting and then tomorrow night it is all going to freeze up. Fun!


----------



## jweisman54

Just be careful of the Sporn harness either the mesh or regular....from what I hear, it rubs under their armpits because it is rounded.


----------



## KaMu

I just spent 15 min trying to find the tape measure with no luck! see ...now I don't think Izzy looks shorter than any of the April pups.......

Ohhhhh nooo on the harness..............I bought it for hubby to walk Roxy  I wont use it if it is going to rub


----------



## iansgran

I think some of this thinking the dogs (bitches) may be fat just comes from the GR standard which says bitches should be 55-56 lb and dogs 65-75. That is the conformation standard and really has nothing to do with fat or thin. A well boned dog male or female will be heavier than a small boned one. Plus if you look at how the breed is changing with BYB you see that they are larger than the standard--thus the 80-100 lb dogs. We don't want them to get too heavy, but from all the photos I can say that none of the April pups are too heavy at 9 months. 
I am busy looking at which adult food to switch to--as I think I said before I don't like to make decisions.


----------



## jweisman54

Ian'sgran said:


> I think some of this thinking the dogs (bitches) may be fat just comes from the GR standard which says bitches should be 55-56 lb and dogs 65-75. That is the conformation standard and really has nothing to do with fat or thin. A well boned dog male or female will be heavier than a small boned one. Plus if you look at how the breed is changing with BYB you see that they are larger than the standard--thus the 80-100 lb dogs. We don't want them to get too heavy, but from all the photos I can say that none of the April pups are too heavy at 9 months.
> I am busy looking at which adult food to switch to--as I think I said before I don't like to make decisions.


Taste of the Wild is what we use, it is an All Life Stages and we use the Lamb which is the Sierra Mountain, it is grain free and 25% protein. No poop issues at all, she loves it, less smelly poops too!


----------



## iansgran

Smaller less smelly poops definitely a positive. I want a good food, but don't think I need the most expensive ones either. A good quality, well made food. I am even considering the Costco one which is cheap but suppose to be really good for the price--because Costco is so good about things like recalls. They actually send you a letter if there is a problem with something they sold.


----------



## jweisman54

I pay $47 for a 30 pound bag. It lasts about 6 weeks.


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> Cosmo definitely looks taller than Izzy. I think maybe Izzy needs to grow up (lol) a bit too but I don't know if she will. I am guilty of not exercising her as much as I did because of my surgery and a severe rib injury that I currently have. I can't even throw a ball for her to fetch. I can't imagine cutting her food down to only 2 cups. That is what I used to feed my 14 year old black lab. I do give her pnut butter in her kongs. Maybe I will cut down on that!


Cosie is pretty tall at about 24.5 inches (at the high end of the standard for males) so I'd be surprised if you're pretty girl was as tall.

I really hope you'll be okay soon so you can enjoy the rest of her puppyhood, and of course so you don't have to have any more pain!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

On the subject of weight - my breeder said to keep alfie 'round' whilst he was a pup. Not overweight but not too skinny either. They have SO much growing to do in the first 9 months of their life that if they are too small they wont grow properly and could lack proper nutrition too if they are not fed the correct amount. UK breed standard is slightly bigger than US anyway so its not suprising that Cosmo, for example, is taller as he significant European lines in him. There is so much variation in Goldens really, working Goldens are quite different to those bred for pets or Show. Some have larger bone structure than others so I don't see how there can be a hard fast rule regarding weight and food.

On a side note, just found out that one of the ladies on the UKGoldenLovers group has passed away suddenly! I'm so shocked and saddened.  

Got our Bronze obedience test tonight........yikes....


----------



## jweisman54

Good luck on your test Alfie.

I have not measured Izzy for a while since it seems so difficult for her to stand still long enough. From what everyone is saying, I am not going to worry about her weight. I am sure she still has some growing to do...hopefully up not out!

Thanks for your concern Charlotte on my injuries.......I can't wait until I am all healed and can take Izzy for a nice long walk. Although right now I can't imagine doing so with the 20 foot piles of snow at the end of every street and tonight we are supposed to have a deep freeze from the rain and ice we had yesterday and Friday we are supposed to have another snow/ice storm.


----------



## iansgran

I went to pet supplies plus and talked to a nice kid about foods. He liked Taste of theWild and he gave me free samples of about 10 different foods. Today I am inclined to go with Taste of the Wild, but then I hate decisions so much I never make them. Just looked out and it is snowing. The snow wasn't suppose to start until very late tonight. But I can't imagine 20 ft piles of it. I would be seriously into cabin fever.


----------



## jweisman54

Ian'sgran said:


> I went to pet supplies plus and talked to a nice kid about foods. He liked Taste of theWild and he gave me free samples of about 10 different foods. Today I am inclined to go with Taste of the Wild, but then I hate decisions so much I never make them. Just looked out and it is snowing. The snow wasn't suppose to start until very late tonight. But I can't imagine 20 ft piles of it. I would be seriously into cabin fever.



We are using The Sierra Mountain which is Lamb. What are you currently feeding for the protein source now? 

Oh yeah, 20 ft high snow banks and you can't see around corners, it is awful!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Wow Joyce - seriously. 20ft snow walls???? Wow!

well.....Mr Alfie is in my good books...HE PASSED!!!!! yay! I now have a nice certificate certifying that Alfie has passed KC Bronze award.!!! I'm in shock - it must have been a fluke lol. but hey, we passed!!!!! Next week we move to Silver!


----------



## jweisman54

That is great Alfie, keep up the good work. 

Charlotte, there has been so much snow that we have these huge bucket loaders pushing the snow up to those huge piles. Now we are expecting more on Friday ....maybe a foot.


----------



## West

Cooper played Peekaboo with another dog today! They were playing and he suddenly ran off and hid behind a tree and then he slowly peeked from behind the leaves  He's so cute when he does things like that! It's been raining, so he didn't get to go out a lot. But there's a big chance we'll be able to take him to the beach for the first time in February!


----------



## KaMu

Congrats Alfie!! And good job Charlotte


----------



## iansgran

Way to go, Alfie and Charlotte. 
Joyce, the protein Jaro is getting now is from chicken. He has had lots of treats from various sources, but just little dabs.
I am so ready for spring. Jaro has been way too active playing keep away. He ate my prescription for lipitor. Wonder if the pharmacy will take it with the corner gone--where the doctor's address is. He ate some tax document my husband left on the stairs. Paper is his favorite chewy now.


----------



## jweisman54

Paper is definitely a favorite for Izzy too. She eats used tissues, yuk. Used dryer sheets, napkins, business cards,etc. Must be the wonderful age they are at.

Oh and I can't stop her from jumping up on the island we eat at....all the time. Tonight I put a leash on her and stepped on it so she would lie down (this we were taught at obedience school) It worked but then she starts eating her leash. We have now gone through 4 leashes!!!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

haha, oh dear.... Izzy, no eating leashes!! We have been lucky, we are still on leash #1.

paper chew toys?!? Oh yes!! Dirty kleenexs, napkins, news paper... anything she can sneak off with. Dryer sheets are a huge favourite too. Add to that list.... my socks and underwear :doh: Can be kind of embarassing when she comes trotting so proud out of the bedroom, with my knickers in her mouth.

Joyce, we have very similar weather. We had the whole dumping of snow, but then it POURED rain the other day, so it melted a lot of it away. Then it promptly dipped below freezing and it's a virtual icerink out there!!! Now snowing again *sigh*. I know Maya is being denied her walks, but if I slip my back will go out, which I cannot afford right now. So inside fetch it is!

Congrats to Alfie!!!


----------



## KaMu

How do you know if the pups have gotten enough exercise? Today was warm enough that the ice melted on the streets and so I walked Roxy when I got home. Probably a little over a mile. Just casual walking. Hubby said he had her out back for awhile this morning after they went to get some oil. The front yard is like a mud puddle! She seems content BUT how do you know for sure?


----------



## jackie_hubert

Congrats Alfie and Charlotte. What did he have to do for the test?


----------



## KaMu

The other thing I wanted to mention as I told Sherie earlier. A few weeks ago my son was home from school and in his room playing a video game with Roxy on his bed. He comes out of his room and says he thinks Roxy ate about 6 singular pills :0 OMG! I gave her hydrogen peroxide and while he was outfront while she barfed. I called the vet and than was referred to the Poison control which is manned with a vet. Its a $75.00 cost but than they correlate the plan of care for the dog with the vet by faxing any recommendations directly to the vet. Anyway, its a good set-up they have there! So her ingesting the med there was no need for anything other than what I had already done. BUT... the we were all in PANIC mode and very relieved all was well. I noticed nothing out of the ordinary with Roxy Thank Goodness!
My son had had this med on his nightstand ...she chewed the cap right off and it was found in the hallway  
Sooo be very careful........... All our meds are in a medicine cabinet but since my son takes this singular each night its kept in his room... its a chewable. As careful as we are............


----------



## jackie_hubert

KaMu said:


> The other thing I wanted to mention as I told Sherie earlier. A few weeks ago my son was home from school and in his room playing a video game with Roxy on his bed. He comes out of his room and says he thinks Roxy ate about 6 singular pills :0 OMG! I gave her hydrogen peroxide and while he was outfront while she barfed. I called the vet and than was referred to the Poison control which is manned with a vet. Its a $75.00 cost but than they correlate the plan of care for the dog with the vet by faxing any recommendations directly to the vet. Anyway, its a good set-up they have there! So her ingesting the med there was no need for anything other than what I had already done. BUT... the we were all in PANIC mode and very relieved all was well. I noticed nothing out of the ordinary with Roxy Thank Goodness!
> My son had had this med on his nightstand ...she chewed the cap right off and it was found in the hallway
> Sooo be very careful........... All our meds are in a medicine cabinet but since my son takes this singular each night its kept in his room... its a chewable. As careful as we are............


I can't tell you how many times I've sat at my desk at work and all of a sudden thought "Oh no, I think I left some choclates on the coffee table and Cosmo is home alone!!". I always come home to find nothing edible on the table and nothing touched. You can never be too careful!


----------



## KaMu

West said:


> Cooper played Peekaboo with another dog today! They were playing and he suddenly ran off and hid behind a tree and then he slowly peeked from behind the leaves  He's so cute when he does things like that! It's been raining, so he didn't get to go out a lot. But there's a big chance we'll be able to take him to the beach for the first time in February!



That is just tooo cute!!!!!


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> I can't tell you how many times I've sat at my desk at work and all of a sudden thought "Oh no, I think I left some choclates on the coffee table and Cosmo is home alone!!". I always come home to find nothing edible on the table and nothing touched. You can never be too careful!


I felt bad for my son to..........he was in tears thinking something might happen to his buddy. But for 13 he acted quick and did just as I said. He gave the peroxide and than took her out while I called the places.......
Never ever think they wont find something to get into. what attracted her to a tan color vial with a white lid?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sgran said:


> Way to go, Alfie and Charlotte.
> Joyce, the protein Jaro is getting now is from chicken. He has had lots of treats from various sources, but just little dabs.
> I am so ready for spring. Jaro has been way too active playing keep away. He ate my prescription for lipitor. Wonder if the pharmacy will take it with the corner gone--where the doctor's address is. He ate some tax document my husband left on the stairs. Paper is his favorite chewy now.


Thanks!  Naughty Jaro lol Do you think the Tax office accept the excuse 'my dog ate it'.....:curtain:



jweisman54 said:


> Paper is definitely a favorite for Izzy too. She eats used tissues, yuk. Used dryer sheets, napkins, business cards,etc. Must be the wonderful age they are at.
> 
> Oh and I can't stop her from jumping up on the island we eat at....all the time. Tonight I put a leash on her and stepped on it so she would lie down (this we were taught at obedience school) It worked but then she starts eating her leash. We have now gone through 4 leashes!!!


Wow I guess I must have lucked out with Alfie. He doesn't really chew much these days. Theres always papers and stuff lying around on the floor but he never touches them. When my nephew is around there are kds toys everywhere and he doesn't go for them either. Phew! 
Alfie jumps up too - especially if he thinks there is cheese around....



KaMu said:


> How do you know if the pups have gotten enough exercise? Today was warm enough that the ice melted on the streets and so I walked Roxy when I got home. Probably a little over a mile. Just casual walking. Hubby said he had her out back for awhile this morning after they went to get some oil. The front yard is like a mud puddle! She seems content BUT how do you know for sure?


Alfie only gets a 1 mile stroll per day and he's fine. I wont increase it anymore till he is a year old. Eventually by the time he is about 2 I hope to have built up to 2/3 miles per day.



jackie_hubert said:


> Congrats Alfie and Charlotte. What did he have to do for the test?


well...I had to answer a few questions about the responsibilites of owning a dog, then show that I can groom him/check paws/ears/mouth etc without him getting nervous or anything. I had to show he had a well fitted collar and suitable lead and that he has a tag with my name/address on. I had to prove I had a poop bag on me! Then there were a few exercizes; walking through a gate - he had to sit and wait while I opened the gate and walked through and then called him through. Leash walking amongst the other dogs - without his canny collar on :uhoh: - that's where I though we'd lost it as I didn't think he was very good. A down/stay for 1 minute with the leash just on the floor and me 5 paces away. - by a miracle he actually did it! And finally a recall from the other side of the hall. We had to do all that and NOT use food. That was the real test I think!



KaMu said:


> The other thing I wanted to mention as I told Sherie earlier. A few weeks ago my son was home from school and in his room playing a video game with Roxy on his bed. He comes out of his room and says he thinks Roxy ate about 6 singular pills :0 OMG! I gave her hydrogen peroxide and while he was outfront while she barfed. I called the vet and than was referred to the Poison control which is manned with a vet. Its a $75.00 cost but than they correlate the plan of care for the dog with the vet by faxing any recommendations directly to the vet. Anyway, its a good set-up they have there! So her ingesting the med there was no need for anything other than what I had already done. BUT... the we were all in PANIC mode and very relieved all was well. I noticed nothing out of the ordinary with Roxy Thank Goodness!
> My son had had this med on his nightstand ...she chewed the cap right off and it was found in the hallway
> Sooo be very careful........... All our meds are in a medicine cabinet but since my son takes this singular each night its kept in his room... its a chewable. As careful as we are............


Wow that must have been scary. Glad Roxy is alright though.:uhoh:


----------



## DianaM

Gracie gets mesmerized whenever I have a tissue or baby wipe in my hand. It's really funny. On the rare occasion that she DOES get ahold of something, she makes a huge ruckus running around the house playing with it. I keep telling her if she were more casual about it, we probably would never notice! She just doesn't get it lol. 

So because of the rain then freeze we had the other day, the corner of our driveway is a mini ice rink. I decided to take Gracie ice skating for the first time. Boy did I feel really bad! I think she panicked so tried to run which made her slip, faceplant then slide into the snow bank. I couldn't help but laugh. She didn't think it was very funny though lol. She did attempt to walk on another patch of ice later that evening and she was extra careful. I think she might have learned her lesson. I might take her to the frozen pond one of these days.


----------



## Jamm

Joey always slips on the ice, he's so funny! Joey is such a goof so he always does silly/stupid things with the dumbest look on his face haha. It has been SOO freezing the last week with snow on and off so I havn't walked Joey in a while  Poor guy. I have been taking him out in the back and throwing the ball for him for an hour a day, and then more inside. I also got a giant exercise ball and started playing with Joey with that in the basement. SOO FUNNNY! He popped it within half hour... But that was due to my brother and I not blowing it up enough... But i totally suggest you guys trying it! Its only like $20.00 at walmart or at any other store haha..


----------



## jweisman54

Yeah I feel badly about not getting much exercise for Izzy these days, I can't throw a ball because of my ribs and hand but she still is doing zoomies so I figure this is exercise (lol) and I still feed her evening meal from the food dispensing ball which she has to constantly move around to get food to come out of which really makes her work. So, I guess she does get exercise to a small degree. I felt bad today...I had to leave at 6:30 this morning to watch my granddaughter, rushed home at 12:30 to let her out of the crate to pee, let her walk for a couple of minutes then had to put her back in to go to physical therapy. I will have to give her extra cuddle time later on. Oh, and she doesn't eat the remote anymore, she takes it in her mouth proudly walks up to one of us to show us what she has in her mouth then runs and hides under the dining room table. I can't stand the constant jumping up though. It is draining on us saying "off" every other second. My husband said to me last night that he liked it better when Izzy was a puppy. I told him that she IS a puppy! He said no, when she was little. MEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> My husband said to me last night that he liked it better when Izzy was a puppy. I told him that she IS a puppy! He said no, when she was little. MEN!!!!!!!!!!!


No thank you! Cosmo was such a little grump before 4.5 months, wasn't fun at all. I like him much better now!


----------



## jweisman54

Jumping, jumping, jumping................HELP!


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Yeah I feel badly about not getting much exercise for Izzy these days, I can't throw a ball because of my ribs and hand but she still is doing zoomies so I figure this is exercise (lol) and I still feed her evening meal from the food dispensing ball which she has to constantly move around to get food to come out of which really makes her work. So, I guess she does get exercise to a small degree. I felt bad today...I had to leave at 6:30 this morning to watch my granddaughter, rushed home at 12:30 to let her out of the crate to pee, let her walk for a couple of minutes then had to put her back in to go to physical therapy. I will have to give her extra cuddle time later on. Oh, and she doesn't eat the remote anymore, she takes it in her mouth proudly walks up to one of us to show us what she has in her mouth then runs and hides under the dining room table. I can't stand the constant jumping up though. It is draining on us saying "off" every other second. My husband said to me last night that he liked it better when Izzy was a puppy. I told him that she IS a puppy! He said no, when she was little. MEN!!!!!!!!!!!


You know what? I dont think Roxy has had zoomies for awhile ...maybe like a week ago outside.......

Joyce take that opportunity with the remote and turn it around. When she comes to show you the remote (you already have the treats in your pocket) have one ready kind of let her see it the first few days. Ask her nicely to drop it, or give it to me, and as soon as you feel her start to release treat! I think the key is timing and treating........ In a few weeks she will be bringing it to you and willingly dropping it in your lap for a treat 

Jumping.........Roxy is much better with the jumping when I come home buts its taken awhile to get to this point. I don't use treats. I totally turn my back on her and will not make eye contact unless she is sitting nicely and quietly. If she continues being squirrely I ignore and do what I usually would when I get home. When she is relaxed and sitting than I will take her out for fun. The past two weeks or so, she is pretty good when I walk in the door so we have gone outside pretty much immediately. The jumping on guests is still a battle I don't think Ive come up with an effective plan here yet


----------



## jweisman54

Kathleen: I am def. not using treats with the jumping. I am basically doing what you are. It is quite the process. Eating dinner is another story....so I put pnut butter in a kong and put her in the crate. At least then, I can eat an enjoyable meal.

I have been emailing the owner of one of Izzy's littermates who is a male. I guess he is displaying the same types of behavior and we are both in agreement that our breeder seems to be more of a backyard breeder (not saying that she is) than a professional breeder. Both of Izzy's parents have some not so great traits, ie. dad is a huge jumper and I guess mom is as well. Neither one have ever been shown either.


----------



## KaMu

Joyce there was a really good video that I think you saw it....about a month ago on the GRF it was a utube video and I think red dogs shared it but not to sure..........there was a gal who would enter a gated area where the dogs was and after much repetition the dog calmed down with jumping. I think once they get a bit older and if we keep up with the training of no jump/sit/off we are going to be ok. It seems to be an awkward age right now. Honestly ...I like it far better than the sharkiness/ house-training phase <sigh 

In a month or so Im going back for more training with Roxy............I MISS it!


----------



## jweisman54

As soon as I am physically able, I will take her back but it probably won't be until Spring.


----------



## iansgran

Joyce, I bought a Manners Minder which is a remote treat dispenser and it suppose to be really helpful in training polite greetings. Or is she jumping all the time? I think it would work for that, too. When she does what you want, sits etc she gets a treat automatically across the room. I think one of its primary uses is to train go to your place and stay there. Long down stay. I have just started using it.


----------



## jweisman54

I will have to look into that.


----------



## iansgran

Wish you were closer and we could share.



jweisman54 said:


> I will have to look into that.


----------



## jweisman54

We could have a play date with the kids too! LOL


----------



## KaMu

Joyce Ill do some research later tonight and see if I cant find something that will work.


----------



## KaMu

Joyce also...............post your question in either the training or behavior section........


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Jumping, jumping, jumping................HELP!


Ugh I know how you feel! :doh: But...we've made it this far - through the biting, the housebreaking, the pulling...


----------



## jweisman54

This too shall pass!!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro doesn't jump on me but when my husband came home today with popcorn in his hand we had the jumping deamon--leaping high. I know Ian's grandpa was giving him the popcorn even when he did that and I told him to cut it out. I think the leaping may be part of the next stage but can't be reinforced. This is a high jump than the one he occassionally does when he meets new people.


----------



## Jamm

Welll Joey has been slightly lifting his leg lately too pee! I think its because his back paws are so cold lifting them is actually comforting, but i can't help but be excited about it  It is absolutely FREEZZINGG today. Thankfully i bought Joey a flexi lead so he can go out to the grass and do his stuff and i can stay in the garage! He was also left alone yesterday for 2 hours.. well Not really 100% by himself, we were just upstairs. But he was really good! He would bark a few times then just laid down with a ball. I feel super bad i havn't walked him, with work and with these freezing days I just dont have energy too!


----------



## jweisman54

It was 0 here this morning and tomorrow morning is supposed to be colder and with all the snow pack it feels even colder! Izzy went out and her feet must have been so cold she squatted to poop and kept lifting each one of her hind legs. I have not been taking her for walks either in this bitter cold air. She gets let out and comes right back in. To top it off we are supposed to get another 20" of snow on Wed. I wonder where they plows will put it all!!!!


----------



## iansgran

Joyce, what with the snow and ice and you hand and rib--what a year. How did you break your rib? I am sure Izzy's jumping isn't welcome at all. 
Did you all see Edwin's post about Jona and his bad behavior in the dog park. Guess he hasn't been reading this thread or he wouldn't think he was alone.


----------



## jweisman54

The rib is either fractured or I tore an intercostal muscle which lies under the ribs. I did it from coughing so hard a month ago and every time I cough or sneeze or move it is extremely painful. Hopefully, both my hand and ribs will heal within the next couple of months.


----------



## iansgran

:wavey:I just noticed we are the 10th most viewed thread


----------



## jweisman54

Ian'sgran said:


> :wavey:I just noticed we are the 10th most viewed thread


And we will keep this thread going!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Ian'sgran said:


> :wavey:I just noticed we are the 10th most viewed thread


Whoohoo!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJona

I don't mean to interrupt anything but I have some free time so I thought I'd share some pictures of Jona that I took today. He is about 9 1/2 months now.


----------



## iansgran

Glad to see the photos of grown up Jona, Edwin.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> :wavey:I just noticed we are the 10th most viewed thread


Your kidding me? lol



jweisman54 said:


> The rib is either fractured or I tore an intercostal muscle which lies under the ribs. I did it from coughing so hard a month ago and every time I cough or sneeze or move it is extremely painful. Hopefully, both my hand and ribs will heal within the next couple of months.


Oh nooo Joyce  You know that respiratory virus that was going around was the worst in years. I don't know about you but we could not even move for about 3 days........than the cough lasts about 6 weeks. Today was probably the first day I felt like I wasn't sick. 

If you haven't been to a doctor for the rib area pain Id go..... because I think you were sick even before I was.

I sure cant even imagine having hand troubles and rib pain and a 9 month old golden who likes to jump  Every now and than Roxy gets into one of her jumping modes and will jump behind me with that humping>sigh... I get her down and than she pushes me. If I do anything other than firmly hold onto her shoulder to put her down, and stand still with folded hands (while supporting myself lol)..........she thinks I'm playing. 

Fell better Joyce....


----------



## KaMu

GoldenJona said:


> I don't mean to interrupt anything but I have some free time so I thought I'd share some pictures of Jona that I took today. He is about 9 1/2 months now.



Hi Edwin! Ahhhh ......Jona looks great! I dont think he is too crazy about hats but seems to like his cig  He sure is a handsome Golden.

Other than the typical Golden behavior at this age hows he doing?

I read on the forum about his recent park adventure, my guess?...........hormones. Hormones can be responsible for some crazy behaviors.

Hope everything is going well for you.


----------



## Jamm

Aw Jona  He is so handsome! and Yay about april pups in the top 10!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sgran said:


> :wavey:I just noticed we are the 10th most viewed thread


woweeeeeeeee that's so awesome! 




jweisman54 said:


> The rib is either fractured or I tore an intercostal muscle which lies under the ribs. I did it from coughing so hard a month ago and every time I cough or sneeze or move it is extremely painful. Hopefully, both my hand and ribs will heal within the next couple of months.


Oh no, I hope you feel better soon Joyce. 

Great pics Edwin!  

Alfie's gotten into some naughtiness recently. He's discovered he can raid the greenhouse and he goes in there and steals plantpots and even worse -he found a bottle of patio cleaner and chewed it a bit and it spilled out onto the grass. :uhoh: I found it later. He's been fine so I don't think he ingested any of it thankfully!


----------



## jweisman54

Nice pics of Jona!

Awesome that we are number 10...would be great if we were #1!!!!

So, yesterday I let Izzy out on to the snow covered deck to do her business since I am not walking her in this frozen tundra pathetically frigid area in which I live. She was out there digging in the snow as usual then went to poop and clearly you could tell that the cold snow was bothering her pads on her feet. She kept lifting each foot up one by one. She was only out there maybe 5 minutes. Is anyone else noticing this because of the low low temps we are all having?


----------



## iansgran

On one of our very cold days Jaro did something similar. I thought maybe he had snow between his toes. I know there is something called something like musher's secret that you can put on their feet.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I am just reading about April Puppies (I just dropped FB because I couldn't keep up) I guess that is what happens when you get older!
ANYWAY, Lennon was born 4/10/10, we adopted him from Atlantic County Canines and he has been a very good puppy.

The last picture was taken at his second foster home and the rest is history. We just love him and he has 2 brothers and 1 sister to play with.


----------



## DianaM

Gracie has been doing the paw lifting thing too but the brat still wants to play in the snow lol


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Nice pics of Jona!
> 
> 
> She kept lifting each foot up one by one. She was only out there maybe 5 minutes. Is anyone else noticing this because of the low low temps we are all having?



Joyce we are having the same frigid temps after just a few days of ice melting warmth  No walks for a few days now due to these temps. We still take Roxy out but the ground is frozen and there are a whole BUNCH of tiny ice skating rinks both out front and in the back yard. I cringe when Roxy starts to run and play........shes started to slide a few times. All that goes through my head is _OMG what if she slides the wrong way and her leg gets twisted or she falls and really hurts something!_  Maybe its the nurse in me and seeing all the fractures that are coming in due to falls on ice!!
Our best bet has been going out in the back yard where the ice puddles are Less. Still...I worry  What a dilema.
Nothing inside (IMO only) can replace the exercise she gets outdoors. She just doesn't settle as well with no run time outdoors. Hopefully this will end soon AFTER our next storm!!! One thing to be thankful for is we dont live in Boston! I dont envy you and that weather Joyce. No way....
Ive looked around locally for the mushers secret with no avail. I know I can get it online but I'm not seeing a real need. I do have bag balm here which I use for me Ive put it on Roxys foot pads but more as a moisturizer kinda thing when her pads feel like coarse sandpaper.

We use that pet salt on the ice for the steps outside and its safe for their paws. In fact it was just on sale last week at PS. I usually buy it at the very very end of the season for the following year...big price difference! Anyway....Rox is not lifting her paws in the snow yet. I think because the area of the yard she goes in to do her business still has leaves and seems to be easier on her pads? At least that's what I think she is doing .



Bob Dylan said:


> I am just reading about April Puppies (I just dropped FB because I couldn't keep up) I guess that is what happens when you get older!
> ANYWAY, Lennon was born 4/10/10, we adopted him from Atlantic County Canines and he has been a very good puppy.
> 
> The last picture was taken at his second foster home and the rest is history. We just love him and he has 2 brothers and 1 sister to play with.



Welcome Lennon and family! What a sweet face he has........as does the whole Golden family there!! 

I'm right with you on the FB thing I just cant keep up


----------



## jackie_hubert

Welcome to our newest April puppy!


----------



## KaMu

Alfie's Girl said:


> Alfie's gotten into some naughtiness recently. He's discovered he can raid the greenhouse and he goes in there and steals plantpots and even worse -he found a bottle of patio cleaner and chewed it a bit and it spilled out onto the grass. :uhoh: I found it later. He's been fine so I don't think he ingested any of it thankfully!



Glad hes ok and nothing came of his most recent gardening adventures Charlotte. First hes transplanting plants now he wants to clean the patio. If Roxy ever learns to open cabinets here we are in BIG trouble


----------



## jackie_hubert

So at about 1pm yesterday I woke up on the sidewalk just down from my apartment with the dog licking at my face. Turns out that on our walk my jaw and Cosmo's skull collided in a freak coincidence and I had blacked out. We were doing some training and I must have bent down and he stood up and yea...my mouth was open when it happened and apparently that makes it easier to be knocked out. Thankfully it also means that the bruise on my chin is significantly less obvious as the blow was a bit more distributed. Luckily also Cosmo didn't just run away. I think I was only out for a split second.

My jaw is a bit sore and my head hurts. He didn't seem bothered. Freak accident.

On another note I recently discovered that a few kibble in a paper bag equals lots of entertainment for the dog.

Have any of you tried a dog frisbee for playtime and exercise? We had a soft one donated to the shelter (a perk of working there is that I get all the toys and things that can't be used in a shelter). Cosmo loves chasing and retrieving it. I highly recommend one to tire out your pups. One word of warning, if you get one of the soft ones don't let your dog chew it as it will break - ours already has a rip and doesn't fly perfectly anymore.


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> So at about 1pm yesterday I woke up on the sidewalk just down from my apartment with the dog licking at my face. Turns out that on our walk my jaw and Cosmo's skull collided in a freak coincidence and I had blacked out. We were doing some training and I must have bent down and he stood up and yea...my mouth was open when it happened and apparently that makes it easier to be knocked out. Thankfully it also means that the bruise on my chin is significantly less obvious as the blow was a bit more distributed. Luckily also Cosmo didn't just run away. I think I was only out for a split second.
> 
> My jaw is a bit sore and my head hurts. He didn't seem bothered. Freak accident.
> 
> On another note I recently discovered that a few kibble in a paper bag equals lots of entertainment for the dog.
> 
> Have any of you tried a dog frisbee for playtime and exercise? We had a soft one donated to the shelter (a perk of working there is that I get all the toys and things that can't be used in a shelter). Cosmo loves chasing and retrieving it. I highly recommend one to tire out your pups. One word of warning, if you get one of the soft ones don't let your dog chew it as it will break - ours already has a rip and doesn't fly perfectly anymore.



OMG Jackie :0. Thats scary, did anyone help you or were you alone? These Goldens are big and powerful to boot! Cosmo had to have been frightened too seeing his trainer go down  Those freak accidents can and do happen. So far Ive only gotten accidental scratches on my face that must appear to others like Ive been beaten by my dog  lol There is a gal at my work who is in another department but she to owns a beautiful GR (Brought him in once) and shes had a few breaks that were really just accidents. Shes petite in stature and her boy is probably bigger than she! Accidents just happen...........but the thought of you blacking out is a little scary............I just hope someone was with you.....


The paper bag trick Ill try today!

The frisbee we have one of the firm blue rubber ones........cant remember the name. Roxy to this point hasn't been to interested in it. Maybe once the warmer weather hits we will give it another try....


----------



## jackie_hubert

KaMu said:


> OMG Jackie :0. Thats scary, did anyone help you or were you alone? These Goldens are big and powerful to boot! Cosmo had to have been frightened too seeing his trainer go down  Those freak accidents can and do happen. So far Ive only gotten accidental scratches on my face that must appear to others like Ive been beaten by my dog  lol There is a gal at my work who is in another department but she to owns a beautiful GR (Brought him in once) and shes had a few breaks that were really just accidents. Shes petite in stature and her boy is probably bigger than she! Accidents just happen...........but the thought of you blacking out is a little scary............I just hope someone was with you.....
> 
> 
> The paper bag trick Ill try today!
> 
> The frisbee we have one of the firm blue rubber ones........cant remember the name. Roxy to this point hasn't been to interested in it. Maybe once the warmer weather hits we will give it another try....


I was by myself with him when the accident happened. I'm very glad I was only out for a second! I don't think anyone even noticed.

Crumple up the bag into a ball but watch out for shredded soggy paper bits. Cosmo isn't really a destroyer of things so it hasn't been a problem but I could imagine with some of the pups here being the little chew and shred monsters they are.

Once Cosmo has totally destroyed his frisbee I'll look into getting a rubber one for durability.


----------



## iansgran

Glad things came out ok in the end, Jackie. It is so icy here I am super cautious when we go out because if I go down I don't think I could get up by myself--those crazy knees. 
Tomorrow is the big trip to the vet for Jaro--no food after 8 pm. Snip snip.


----------



## Bob Dylan

jackie_hubert said:


> So at about 1pm yesterday I woke up on the sidewalk just down from my apartment with the dog licking at my face. Turns out that on our walk my jaw and Cosmo's skull collided in a freak coincidence and I had blacked out. We were doing some training and I must have bent down and he stood up and yea...my mouth was open when it happened and apparently that makes it easier to be knocked out. Thankfully it also means that the bruise on my chin is significantly less obvious as the blow was a bit more distributed. Luckily also Cosmo didn't just run away. I think I was only out for a split second.
> 
> My jaw is a bit sore and my head hurts. He didn't seem bothered. Freak accident.
> 
> On another note I recently discovered that a few kibble in a paper bag equals lots of entertainment for the dog.
> 
> Have any of you tried a dog frisbee for playtime and exercise? We had a soft one donated to the shelter (a perk of working there is that I get all the toys and things that can't be used in a shelter). Cosmo loves chasing and retrieving it. I highly recommend one to tire out your pups. One word of warning, if you get one of the soft ones don't let your dog chew it as it will break - ours already has a rip and doesn't fly perfectly anymore.


 
I am glad you are OK, and also Cosmo. That must have been a scary moment for the both of you.

Thank You for the warm welcomes!!

June and my fabulous foursome..........


----------



## jackie_hubert

Connected to our recent discussion of calories, look what I stumbled upon: Canadian Golden Retrievers - Canine Calorie Counter. Apparently you have to use their calculator also to determine the true calorie count in your kibble. Not sure if it is at all accurate but according to it Cosi needs 2 cups of kibble/day which is actually surprisingly what we're finding exactly. Any more than that and he gets soft stools.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Oh jackie!!! Glad to hear you are okay!! My sister's gr and I bumped heads once... it didn't knock me out... but I can see how it happened.

It has been sooooooo cold here. No walk for Maya today. She keeps tip-toeing in the snow, keeping her paws up, poor thing. We are -20celcius right now  Brrrrr.... and MORE snow falling **big sigh** not sure where we are going to put it?

Haven't been on in a few days.... will have to go back and read what is up with all the pups


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> Connected to our recent discussion of calories, look what I stumbled upon: Canadian Golden Retrievers - Canine Calorie Counter. Apparently you have to use their calculator also to determine the true calorie count in your kibble. Not sure if it is at all accurate but according to it Cosi needs 2 cups of kibble/day which is actually surprisingly what we're finding exactly. Any more than that and he gets soft stools.


Thanks for that site Jackie I plan getting a weight on Roxy tomorrow than Ill calculate.



Maya's_Mom said:


> Oh jackie!!! Glad to hear you are okay!! My sister's gr and I bumped heads once... it didn't knock me out... but I can see how it happened.
> 
> It has been sooooooo cold here. No walk for Maya today. She keeps tip-toeing in the snow, keeping her paws up, poor thing. We are -20celcius right now  Brrrrr.... and MORE snow falling **big sigh** not sure where we are going to put it?
> 
> Haven't been on in a few days.... will have to go back and read what is up with all the pups


MyasMom
I keep meaning to tell you how much I love your signature pic!!


----------



## jweisman54

OMG Jackie, I am glad you are ok and Cosmo did not run away.

Be careful out there everyone! It is icy and cold!


----------



## jweisman54

Diana, as much as Izzy goes out in the frozen snow, she wants even more, even when her feet get cold. She just keeps "digging" up all that snow. It is so funny to watch. I think maybe she thinks she is in Alaska!


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Glad things came out ok in the end, Jackie. It is so icy here I am super cautious when we go out because if I go down I don't think I could get up by myself--those crazy knees.
> Tomorrow is the big trip to the vet for Jaro--no food after 8 pm. Snip snip.



Sherie Ill keep Jaro in my thoughts tomorrow...........
snip snip


----------



## Jamm

Ohh Jaro! Good luck buddy  snip snip...


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Oooohhh... Maya sends her best wishes Jaro!!!

So how much fun is this.... it was -20something yesterday and so bitterly cold that my back screen door broke. Now today, it's only -1 and freezing drizzle?!? So all that lovely snow that we had the other day is..... ICE!!! I know it's only January, but I am sooooooo ready for winter to be over!!!

Maya had been a huge brat the past couple days. Not doing anything bad bad, but just barking a lot. Barking for our attention, barking to play, barking to go outside, barking when she is outside, barking when my bf hugs me..... it's annoying and exhausting. I know she has been lacking walks the past couple days, but she is not lacking in playing/toys/training/stimulation?? (Kibble breath is right here on my lap as I write this) I just kind of don't get why she is doing this all of a sudden?

So, on Sunday Maya pulled off the GOOFIEST move I have ever seen her do!! Her and Bryan were playing (he was sitting at the end of couch, tossing her wubba and she was fetching). He started making this noise with his mouth that was CLEARLY agitating her.... she started running faster, getting crazy... you could see it in her eyes that she HATED the noise he was making. So then all of a sudden she JUMPS at him.... well, kind of hops? Like a rabbit or deer.... all four paws off the ground at the same time...jumps towards him, towards the arm of the couch, but MISSED COMPLETELY and fell!!! Both of us were like "what the heck?!" and burst out laughing.... she got up, shook herself off (not a far fall, I think she was just embarassed) and fetched the wubba. And Bryan stopped the noise. Oh, I wish I had my camera out to take video of it!!!

And thank you Kathleen  Maya's picture makes me laugh everytime I look at it. She's my sweet (lazy) girl!!! She's been laying like that more and more... she will snuggle up beside my bf on the couch and assume the position.... talk about begging for a belly rub!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Sherie: Please let us know how Jaro is doing. I hear it is an easier surgery than when females are spay. I know with Izzy, it was a long recovery but she did fine.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> So at about 1pm yesterday I woke up on the sidewalk just down from my apartment with the dog licking at my face. Turns out that on our walk my jaw and Cosmo's skull collided in a freak coincidence and I had blacked out. We were doing some training and I must have bent down and he stood up and yea...my mouth was open when it happened and apparently that makes it easier to be knocked out. Thankfully it also means that the bruise on my chin is significantly less obvious as the blow was a bit more distributed. Luckily also Cosmo didn't just run away. I think I was only out for a split second.
> 
> My jaw is a bit sore and my head hurts. He didn't seem bothered. Freak accident.
> 
> On another note I recently discovered that a few kibble in a paper bag equals lots of entertainment for the dog.
> 
> Have any of you tried a dog frisbee for playtime and exercise? We had a soft one donated to the shelter (a perk of working there is that I get all the toys and things that can't be used in a shelter). Cosmo loves chasing and retrieving it. I highly recommend one to tire out your pups. One word of warning, if you get one of the soft ones don't let your dog chew it as it will break - ours already has a rip and doesn't fly perfectly anymore.


Yeeouch! Glad you're okay Jackie! I've collided with Alfie's skull a few times and I'm fairly sure it's made of steel! 
Alfie has a kong frisbee but he's never really taken too it - maybe this summer he will get some use out of it!!!



Ian'sgran said:


> Glad things came out ok in the end, Jackie. It is so icy here I am super cautious when we go out because if I go down I don't think I could get up by myself--those crazy knees.
> Tomorrow is the big trip to the vet for Jaro--no food after 8 pm. Snip snip.


Aww byebye Jarocookies! RIP! lol Hope all goes well....:crossfing



Bob Dylan said:


> I am glad you are OK, and also Cosmo. That must have been a scary moment for the both of you.
> 
> Thank You for the warm welcomes!!
> 
> June and my fabulous foursome..........


Hi June and Lennon, I'm Charlotte and my boy Alfie was b April 26 2010! 



Maya's_Mom said:


> Oh jackie!!! Glad to hear you are okay!! My sister's gr and I bumped heads once... it didn't knock me out... but I can see how it happened.
> 
> It has been sooooooo cold here. No walk for Maya today. She keeps tip-toeing in the snow, keeping her paws up, poor thing. We are -20celcius right now  Brrrrr.... and MORE snow falling **big sigh** not sure where we are going to put it?
> 
> Haven't been on in a few days.... will have to go back and read what is up with all the pups


Wow, y'know we've not had any snow since before Christmas????? I wouldn't exactly call it warm but it's waay above freezing thankfully!


----------



## Jamm

The freezing temperatures lifted today, but of course it hasn't stopped snowing so the roads are a mess and so is the side walks! I even called in sick to play with Joey and take him on a nice long walk... But now i can't get to the trails haha. fail. 

Welcome Bob Dylan and Lennon! Im Jam and Mr. Joey Jax was born on april 15th!


----------



## jweisman54

Welcome Bob Dylan and Lennon. I hope you enjoy this thread as much as we do. I am Joyce and Izzy was born on April 14 and she is quite the 9 month old hellion!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Good luck Jero. Thankfully neuter is significantly less invasive than spay so I'm sure he'll be back to normal pretty quickly.


----------



## jackie_hubert

BTW, I thought you had planned to wait till he was a bit older with Jaro? Did the testosterone finally get the better of you?


----------



## West

Welcome, Lennon!

Hope everything goes well with Jaro's neutering. I'm sure it will, it's an easy surgery (I've assisted dozens of them and they don't take longer than ten minutes and are not very invasive).

Cooper is doing fine, although the heat is limiting our outings. But we'll make it up to him: this weekend we're going to a place called Delta del Tigre. We've rented a cottage next to a river, so he'll have fun. And next Tuesday we're going on holidays to the beach, so he'll see the ocean for the first time. I have to buy a long rope to attach to his harness (just in case, I'm not a strong swimmer) but he'll have Inti to teach him how to deal with the waves. Inti has been to the beach before and she even rescued one of her doggie friends that got too deep into the sea. It wasn't drowning or anuthing, but Inti thought it wasn't safe for him and pulled him out. Also, when we took them swimming together, Cooper would hold Inti's tail in his mouth so that she helped him swimming  She's an unofficial rescue dog!

Cooper is still pulling a bit, but now we're able to enjoy our walks together as he is usually more calmed. 

He befriended a rescue kitten we brought in after finding her on top of a tree in a park full of dogs. At first they were both wary of each other, but the kitty understood that Coop meant no harm and yesterday they slept together. She even played with his tail for a while today. Luckily, we've found her a home and tomorrow she'll go with her new owner.

Jackie, I'm glad you and Cosmo are OK. That was a scary incident. These pups are strong!


----------



## jweisman54

*New pics of Izzy*



















She just loves to dig in the snow. I just can't wait (not!) to see what the spring brings with mud!!!


----------



## KaMu

Nice pictures of Izzy!!!!
And yes... the mud baths are coming next 






jweisman54 said:


> She just loves to dig in the snow. I just can't wait (not!) to see what the spring brings with mud!!!


----------



## jweisman54

*Izzy Digging the Snow*


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


>



lol I think that is probably very good exercise for her Joyce! Busy... she is very busy


----------



## jweisman54

I am feeding her in her kibble nibble too so she can get some mind stimulation too.


----------



## Bob Dylan

OMG, she is so cute, is she eating the snow? Lennon can't get enough of it.


----------



## jweisman54

Yup, she loves eating the snow but then she constantly goes to the door to go pee and then eat more, LOL!


----------



## jweisman54

Bob Dylan said:


> OMG, she is so cute, is she eating the snow? Lennon can't get enough of it.


You don't receive private messages?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Maybe we should befriend each other?


----------



## iansgran

So far so good with Jaro's surgery. He is not his normal self, and they did not send home an e collar but said if he licked too much to call for one. Ian'sgrandpa isn't so good about keeping him from doing it thus far. Tonight he and I will sleep downstairs since I don't want him climbing all the stairs just yet. The vet tech said to feed him half his dinner and not worry if he didn't want it, but call if he wasn't eating tomorrow. Well seems not much stops Jaro from wanting to eat--gulp gulp down went dinner. And he peed and pooped, too. He did wander around and cry a bit when we got home, but not much of that after dinner and potty. Most of tonight he just lay on the couch--I didn't want him to jump up there but he did and once there I let him stay.
OMG I am an anxious mommy. Might double up on the Xanax. 
Jackie, we were never sure when we would neuter. I always intended to do it by 12 months but my vet and a few other vets I know said 6 months, the breeder suggested 10, so I split the difference. I know the age to do this is a hot topic on the forum. Hope I get some sleep tonight--that is why I have the Xanax, for sleep. 
Joyce, I see you are in for some more snow--yeeks. At least the weather here isn't too bad, just cold and a few inches of snow left. The pics of Izzy and the snow are darling.


----------



## Bob Dylan

jweisman54 said:


> Yup, she loves eating the snow but then she constantly goes to the door to go pee and then eat more, LOL!


 
I have had Lennon to the vets since New Years Eve for dribbling problems, but he can go all night without one incident (WHY) We think it is the snow , his urinalysis was fine, the next thing they want to do is an ultrasound. It is a little scary for us but he seems very healthy.
One more incident with the wetting and he will get the ultrasound.


----------



## jweisman54

Sherie, so glad Jaro did well with the surgery. When Izzy was spayed (and she had a very long incision) she jumped up as well. It didn't seems to bother her at all but I curbed that. I just took her for her walks to pee and poop and tried to keep her quiet. I am sure Jaro will be just fine.

Yes, we are in the 9-12" snow belt yet again. But, this is New England and we are used to it. We got a couple of inches of powdery snow today too.

I am flying out to Florida Friday morning for a much needed vacation!!!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Cute video and pics Joyce - I love how their ears flap when they dig! 

Sherie I'm glad Jaros surgery went well! I'm sure he'll be back to himself soon.

Well, today is Alfie's 9 month Birthday! He's well and truly the baby of the group lol! I'm gonna take him for a nice walk later...in the rain!


----------



## jweisman54

Charlotte: Better rain than all this snow we are supposed to get tonight and tomorrow...almost another foot. Don't know where it is going to go...the piles are so high as it is and I hear there is another storm coming next Wednesday also but I will be in sunny Florida!


----------



## DianaM

So yesterday I had Gracie out in the yard for some playtime in the snow. I had her on leash of course because she's in heat right now. She walks over to this pile of poop which I thought was strange because it wasn't in her normal area but thought maybe my husband took her there. Then I notice that there are doggie paw prints leading to and from the poop, but no human footprints with them. We have not had Gracie off leash in the yard in a couple weeks now so I realized that a dog must have been loose. After I took Gracie in, I followed the prints from the street, across our driveway, through our yard, to the poop, along the walkway, up to our porch, around the back of our house and then along our neighbors deck. I didn't feel like going any further. So apparently Gracie had a visitor. Luckily my baby was safe and sound inside our house! Sheesh!


----------



## Maxs Mom

DianaM said:


> So yesterday I had Gracie out in the yard for some playtime in the snow. I had her on leash of course because she's in heat right now. She walks over to this pile of poop which I thought was strange because it wasn't in her normal area but thought maybe my husband took her there. Then I notice that there are doggie paw prints leading to and from the poop, but no human footprints with them. We have not had Gracie off leash in the yard in a couple weeks now so I realized that a dog must have been loose. After I took Gracie in, I followed the prints from the street, across our driveway, through our yard, to the poop, along the walkway, up to our porch, around the back of our house and then along our neighbors deck. I didn't feel like going any further. So apparently Gracie had a visitor. Luckily my baby was safe and sound inside our house! Sheesh!


Might be worth a conversation (nicely) with your neighbor to inform them their dog was in your yard, mention casually he left a present. If you have a good relationship with them, they may be very apologetic. You can mention that Gracie is in heat, and you would appreciate if they could keep a closer eye on their dog. All being very pleasant and nonchalant. 

However... if they are not someone you could have a casual nonchalant conversation with, with out them getting upset... then remember your city leash laws if it keeps up. All dogs in my town are to be on leash. Sure things happen but it better not over and over. Yes Gracie is attracting attention but still. 

Our neighbors are all very nice around here. We have breeding females in the neighborhood. However those may be the only intact dogs. We get to have fences, I LOVE fences.


----------



## DianaM

Maxs Mom said:


> Might be worth a conversation (nicely) with your neighbor to inform them their dog was in your yard, mention casually he left a present. If you have a good relationship with them, they may be very apologetic. You can mention that Gracie is in heat, and you would appreciate if they could keep a closer eye on their dog. All being very pleasant and nonchalant.
> 
> However... if they are not someone you could have a casual nonchalant conversation with, with out them getting upset... then remember your city leash laws if it keeps up. All dogs in my town are to be on leash. Sure things happen but it better not over and over. Yes Gracie is attracting attention but still.
> 
> Our neighbors are all very nice around here. We have breeding females in the neighborhood. However those may be the only intact dogs. We get to have fences, I LOVE fences.


I would say something but I honestly have no idea who it was. Loose dogs are not a problem in our sub. I only see them out walking with their owners (on leash). There are no fences in our neighborhood so I don't see dogs out very much. I could try to follow the tracks more but I think they eventually lead into the street which is all packed down. So I really have no clue!


----------



## iansgran

An intact male will do almost anything to find a female in heat--jump small buildings in a single bound and so forth. So Even the best behaved male has only one thing on his mind.


----------



## kkudi

Happy 9month birthday Alfie! 

I haven't been on here for a long time ;-)

We bought Eric a HALTI, even though he seems to hate it, it works wonders with his pulling!

Other than that Eric is fine, he still is being picky about his food (i.e he wont eat much)...

Im just wondering if you have had this problem ...how long for...It's been going on for a while now and I'm considering changing his food....I'm not sure though yet....


----------



## jweisman54

kkudi said:


> Happy 9month birthday Alfie!
> 
> I haven't been on here for a long time ;-)
> 
> We bought Eric a HALTI, even though he seems to hate it, it works wonders with his pulling!
> 
> Other than that Eric is fine, he still is being picky about his food (i.e he wont eat much)...
> 
> Im just wondering if you have had this problem ...how long for...It's been going on for a while now and I'm considering changing his food....I'm not sure though yet....


What kind of food are you feeding Eric? We also bought Izzy the Halti, so she now either used that or the Gentle Leader. They are both basically the same with the exception of the Halti having that extra strap which can attach to the regular collar in case they wiggle out which Izzy has done. Izzy would eat an entire 30 lb. bag if it were just there out in the open. she is currently eating Taste of The Wild Sierra Mountain (lamb) and loves it and has no problems on it. 

Glad to see you back on the forum.


----------



## jweisman54

Would love to hear from some of the original April Pups posters who have not been on here in a very long time. I think the original person who started this thread is Pix, Vash's mom.


----------



## jweisman54

DianaM said:


> So yesterday I had Gracie out in the yard for some playtime in the snow. I had her on leash of course because she's in heat right now. She walks over to this pile of poop which I thought was strange because it wasn't in her normal area but thought maybe my husband took her there. Then I notice that there are doggie paw prints leading to and from the poop, but no human footprints with them. We have not had Gracie off leash in the yard in a couple weeks now so I realized that a dog must have been loose. After I took Gracie in, I followed the prints from the street, across our driveway, through our yard, to the poop, along the walkway, up to our porch, around the back of our house and then along our neighbors deck. I didn't feel like going any further. So apparently Gracie had a visitor. Luckily my baby was safe and sound inside our house! Sheesh!



Glad Gracie is ok and she was on a leash with you. Who knows what would have happened. I love her coloring....she seems to have white around her forehead which looks like she has a pretty mask on! Do you plan on breeding her?


----------



## jweisman54

So, today Izzy is going to have her first sleep over at the "Pet Resort" since we are going away on vacation Friday to hopefully sunny and warm Florida. I keep calling the place to ask so many questions. They probably think I am a nut! I just worry about my baby!


----------



## DianaM

jweisman54 said:


> Glad Gracie is ok and she was on a leash with you. Who knows what would have happened. I love her coloring....she seems to have white around her forehead which looks like she has a pretty mask on! Do you plan on breeding her?


Thanks! We love her coloring too. It really stands out in the snow. I always tell her how pretty she looks out there hehe. No, we are not going to breed her. We will be getting her spayed sometime this spring.


----------



## kkudi

jweisman54 said:


> What kind of food are you feeding Eric? We also bought Izzy the Halti, so she now either used that or the Gentle Leader. They are both basically the same with the exception of the Halti having that extra strap which can attach to the regular collar in case they wiggle out which Izzy has done. Izzy would eat an entire 30 lb. bag if it were just there out in the open. she is currently eating Taste of The Wild Sierra Mountain (lamb) and loves it and has no problems on it.
> 
> Glad to see you back on the forum.


We're feeding Eric Purina Pro Plan Puppy Large Lamb & Rice. I know it's not the greatest of the makes, but that's the only food that agreed with him.

not sure though If i were to make a transition now, how sensitive his stomach would be or his poop!


----------



## jweisman54

kkudi said:


> We're feeding Eric Purina Pro Plan Puppy Large Lamb & Rice. I know it's not the greatest of the makes, but that's the only food that agreed with him.
> 
> not sure though If i were to make a transition now, how sensitive his stomach would be or his poop!


I think if you stayed with a lamb based product you would be fine. We went through probably 6 different foods for Izzy until we found this one that agrees with her. She is intolerant to anything with poultry and grain! I pay $47 for 30 lbs of TOTW. I don't know what you would pay over there.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Happy 9month birthday Alfie!
> 
> I haven't been on here for a long time ;-)
> 
> We bought Eric a HALTI, even though he seems to hate it, it works wonders with his pulling!
> 
> Other than that Eric is fine, he still is being picky about his food (i.e he wont eat much)...
> 
> Im just wondering if you have had this problem ...how long for...It's been going on for a while now and I'm considering changing his food....I'm not sure though yet....


Alfie says thanks!  

Glad you got the pulling under control, our canny collar is working miracles too!

We leave his food down all day and he eats when he wants, sometimse he eats it all and sometimes not. He's still eating quite a bit less than he should though. I am going to transision him to James Wellbeloved soon. It's made by the same people that make Royal Canin but it is a bit more hypoallergenic. Alfie's poops are still not perfect!


----------



## jweisman54

Well, we got 13 inches of snow last night. Too bad Izzy is at the Pet Resort, she would love romping in this!


----------



## iansgran

So, Joyce, are the planes flying with all that snow so you can get to sunny Florida?


----------



## jweisman54

Leaving tomorrow, so all should be good!


----------



## jweisman54

So, when I dropped Izzy off at the Pet Resort yesterday, the girl at the desk asked me what she weighed, I told her 63 lbs. and she says to me that is a lot for a 9 month old Golden. I was taken aback a bit.


----------



## iansgran

Since she isn't fat it is all in the genetics. What does that girl know anyway.


----------



## elly

Alfie's Girl said:


> Alfie says thanks!
> 
> Glad you got the pulling under control, our canny collar is working miracles too!
> 
> We leave his food down all day and he eats when he wants, sometimse he eats it all and sometimes not. He's still eating quite a bit less than he should though. I am going to transision him to James Wellbeloved soon. It's made by the same people that make Royal Canin but it is a bit more hypoallergenic. Alfie's poops are still not perfect!


Oooh jumping in but we are a may puppy but you know me Charlotte! If you have probs with Alfies diet dont try J B! We did and it didnt work. 'Symply' transformed Chester and is amazing for dogs with dodgey tums I researched it a lot and got great reviews. Its lamb based for large pups and hes great on it althouh I mix it with a little fish4dogs too which he will do anything for but pets at home have just brought their own brand out, fishmongers. So the other pup could try it too, is it Eric? I recommend it. His appetite, skin, coat, mood and poohs all changed. arty2:


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> So, when I dropped Izzy off at the Pet Resort yesterday, the girl at the desk asked me what she weighed, I told her 63 lbs. and she says to me that is a lot for a 9 month old Golden. I was taken aback a bit.


That's just silliness!


----------



## KaMu

Bob Dylan said:


> I have had Lennon to the vets since New Years Eve for dribbling problems, but he can go all night without one incident (WHY) We think it is the snow , his urinalysis was fine, the next thing they want to do is an ultrasound. It is a little scary for us but he seems very healthy.
> One more incident with the wetting and he will get the ultrasound.


From what I read on the forum when Roxy was much younger........ When they are in the crate at night their bodies are at rest so no need or urgency to urinate. But when they are awake that all changes  at least when they are young pups. Sure hope everything works out well for you guy...



jweisman54 said:


> Sherie, so glad Jaro did well with the surgery. When Izzy was spayed (and she had a very long incision) she jumped up as well. It didn't seems to bother her at all but I curbed that. I just took her for her walks to pee and poop and tried to keep her quiet. I am sure Jaro will be just fine.
> 
> Yes, we are in the 9-12" snow belt yet again. But, this is New England and we are used to it. We got a couple of inches of powdery snow today too.
> 
> I am flying out to Florida Friday morning for a much needed vacation!!!!


Have a safe flight Joyce and enjoy the warm sun  Please don't worry about what that gal at the pet resort said about Izzys weight.
 



Alfie's Girl said:


> Cute video and pics Joyce - I love how their ears flap when they dig!
> 
> Sherie I'm glad Jaros surgery went well! I'm sure he'll be back to himself soon.
> 
> Well, today is Alfie's 9 month Birthday! He's well and truly the baby of the group lol! I'm gonna take him for a nice walk later...in the rain!


Charlotte I meant to say yesterday Happy 9 month birthday to Alfie!!!!! Sorry about that!


----------



## jackie_hubert

I have a boy cat with urinary issues and had to do an ultrasound. Hope all goes well for you and that it's not a medical thing.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

elly said:


> Oooh jumping in but we are a may puppy but you know me Charlotte! If you have probs with Alfies diet dont try J B! We did and it didnt work. 'Symply' transformed Chester and is amazing for dogs with dodgey tums I researched it a lot and got great reviews. Its lamb based for large pups and hes great on it althouh I mix it with a little fish4dogs too which he will do anything for but pets at home have just brought their own brand out, fishmongers. So the other pup could try it too, is it Eric? I recommend it. His appetite, skin, coat, mood and poohs all changed. arty2:


Hello Elly :wavey: I've never heard of that food? I'll look it up! Thanks!



jweisman54 said:


> So, when I dropped Izzy off at the Pet Resort yesterday, the girl at the desk asked me what she weighed, I told her 63 lbs. and she says to me that is a lot for a 9 month old Golden. I was taken aback a bit.


I agree, ridiculous! 

Have a nice time in Florida - we want to see pics when you get back - to cheer us all up!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

I agree with Jackie, that it!


----------



## Jamm

Wow Joyce that girl sounds pretty dumb! She clearly does not know the golden breed very well. Izzy is definitely not over weight at all! It is all totally genetics. 


I was really sick the past couple of days for some odd reason but i had the two best doctors ever  When i was passed out upstairs in bed Jesse was there with me, and when i was downstairs curled up on the couch Joey was sitting by me the whole time. He was such a good boy and did the CUTEST thing. He brought me his favourite toy Duckie and gave him to me to sleep with  It was honestly the most adorable thing hes ever done. Its like he knew momma was not feeling well and he wanted to try and make me better. Lovee him<333

These are two shots of both of my doctors!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Awwww... glad to see you had two great doctors!! I love how animals sense we are not well! My aunt and cousin were killed in a car accident this summer, and as I sat on the couch, so sad, my wild and crazy Maya came right up to me and curled up beside me. They definitley sense when something is wrong with their mama's 

Well, I think the girl at the pet resort knows nothing! Izzy is not overweight, she looks perfectly fine to me!! Besides... we weighed Maya last night and she came in at 67lbs!!!! She is lean and muscle-y and we can still feel her ribs.... 

Maya has taken up digging again  It stopped for a while with the snow, but now she has discovered that if she really goes at it she can find grass!!!! Not sure what to do? My poor lawn in the spring


----------



## jweisman54

Maya's_Mom said:


> Awwww... glad to see you had two great doctors!! I love how animals sense we are not well! My aunt and cousin were killed in a car accident this summer, and as I sat on the couch, so sad, my wild and crazy Maya came right up to me and curled up beside me. They definitley sense when something is wrong with their mama's
> 
> Well, I think the girl at the pet resort knows nothing! Izzy is not overweight, she looks perfectly fine to me!! Besides... we weighed Maya last night and she came in at 67lbs!!!! She is lean and muscle-y and we can still feel her ribs....
> 
> Maya has taken up digging again  It stopped for a while with the snow, but now she has discovered that if she really goes at it she can find grass!!!! Not sure what to do? My poor lawn in the spring


_Izzy is digging in the snow too but when she digs on the porch she only gets to wood (ha ha Izzy) and no grass. The snow is now too deep for her to possibly get down to the grass if she dug out there.

Will upload some warm pics of Florida tomorrow. Too exhausted today from the flight and laying at the pool. (But it was only in the 60's today but the sun felt so nice!) _:--big_grin:


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Wow Joyce that girl sounds pretty dumb! She clearly does not know the golden breed very well. Izzy is definitely not over weight at all! It is all totally genetics.
> 
> 
> I was really sick the past couple of days for some odd reason but i had the two best doctors ever  When i was passed out upstairs in bed Jesse was there with me, and when i was downstairs curled up on the couch Joey was sitting by me the whole time. He was such a good boy and did the CUTEST thing. He brought me his favourite toy Duckie and gave him to me to sleep with  It was honestly the most adorable thing hes ever done. Its like he knew momma was not feeling well and he wanted to try and make me better. Lovee him<333
> 
> These are two shots of both of my doctors!


Oh no. Hope you're feeling better Jamm.  I sure wish all doctors were as handsome as yours! 


Just got back from Alfie's follow up at the vets. Not good news.  The colitis hasn't cleared up yet so we have a ton more pills and special food. They said if it doesn't clear up in 2 weeks then they want to run bloods and a stool sample. They were talking about his liver and kidneys and intestines.    Very worried mommy here  
I should say - he's totally fine in himself. No diarrhoea or anything. Just formed, yellowy, soft poops and then drips still. 

Ugh I hope my poor baby is okay. It's so horrid to think he is not totally healthy. When we got back from the vets I felt so sick worrying about him I didn't even want to eat. 

Looking forward to those pics Joyce - need some cheering up!


----------



## iansgran

Charlotte, So sorry about Alfie. I know you must be worried, but exhausting yourself won't help. Try to keep good positive thoughts. Jaro and I will be keeping you in our good thoughts and prayers.
Poor Joyce, having to sit by the cool pool. What a pity.
Jamm, Hope you are doing better. I was feeling bad yesterday but seem lots better this morning after sleeping most of yesterday.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Charlotte, I am fairly new to the April Puppies and I am just reading about your baby Alfie. I am so sorry especially for you, it can be so upsetting when you don't know what is going on. When Dylan was a puppy he had many problems with his bowels, I had to keep changing his food until we found one that worked. I have all my dogs on Nutro-Holistic (large puppy for Lennon and senior for the rest) 
(((HUGS for you and Alfie)))
June


----------



## Jamm

Oh no Alfie  Im so sorry hes not feeling well Charlotte! Hopefully you get it figured out. Have you tried changing his food? Could it maybe be an allergy?


----------



## jweisman54

Hang in there Charlotte, we went through the same thing with Izzy when she was younger and had to have blood work and other tests. Ultimately through trial and error, found out it was a sensitivity to Chicken and other things in her food. That is why I went with grain free Taste of the Wild Lamb. I have found that even in my previous dogs, lamb was the best thing for a sensitive stomach.

Sherie, I will hopefully be enjoying the pool again today too! My husband gave me his cold and there is nothing worse than feeling crappy on vacation, so I am thinking that the 70 degree sun might help. LOL We went out for ice cream last night in sweatshirts and fleece jackets, only 45 degrees at night.

I wonder how Izzy is doing? Hope she is having fun in the snow with the other dogs at the pet resort!


----------



## jweisman54

*Pic from Florida*

You all wanted to see pics of warmer weather. These are our resident Sand Hill Cranes. They seemed like they stopped to pose for me. They are a couple. (how cute). Our condo is behind them.

Will send more sunshine and green later on.


----------



## jweisman54

Did everyone notice:.........................WE ARE NUMBER 9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

*Better Picture*


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sgran said:


> Charlotte, So sorry about Alfie. I know you must be worried, but exhausting yourself won't help. Try to keep good positive thoughts. Jaro and I will be keeping you in our good thoughts and prayers.
> Poor Joyce, having to sit by the cool pool. What a pity.
> Jamm, Hope you are doing better. I was feeling bad yesterday but seem lots better this morning after sleeping most of yesterday.


Thanks Sherie!  Yeah I'm trying to be positive, I'm feeling better than I was earlier.



Bob Dylan said:


> Charlotte, I am fairly new to the April Puppies and I am just reading about your baby Alfie. I am so sorry especially for you, it can be so upsetting when you don't know what is going on. When Dylan was a puppy he had many problems with his bowels, I had to keep changing his food until we found one that worked. I have all my dogs on Nutro-Holistic (large puppy for Lennon and senior for the rest)
> (((HUGS for you and Alfie)))
> June


thank you too June, that's the thing I think - not knowing. 



Jamm said:


> Oh no Alfie  Im so sorry hes not feeling well Charlotte! Hopefully you get it figured out. Have you tried changing his food? Could it maybe be an allergy?


the Vet doesn't know.  I'm wondering if it is an allergy though. I wish we had the range of foods that you guys have. We don't have the grain free, natural kinds of food widely available. I guess I'll have to move to the US!  (with Alf of course!) 

Lovely pics Joyce - keep em comin! It must be so nice to be warm lol!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Oh Joyce, I am so jealous right now!!! Even if it is only 60 degrees, the sun must feel glorious on your face!!! It's just so ..... brrrrrr..... here still!! 

I did notice yesterday as I got home from work at 5:30, that it wasn't totally pitch black yet... as it was the same time last week... so that's a positive sign! Days are getting slightly longer again!

Sorry to hear Alfie's not well. But Sherie is right, as hard as it is... don't exhaust yourself with worry! It will all work out in the end  Too bad you don't have a range of foods like us.... to try Alfie on different ones until you see what agrees with him. Did your vet have any food suggestions?

Jamm.... you feeling better?


----------



## jweisman54

Charlotte: Is there any way one of us could ship you some food?


----------



## Jamm

Alfie's Girl said:


> the Vet doesn't know.  I'm wondering if it is an allergy though. I wish we had the range of foods that you guys have. We don't have the grain free, natural kinds of food widely available. I guess I'll have to move to the US!  (with Alf of course!)


oh no  Perhaps Raw?? Poor you and poor Alfie!


----------



## Jamm

Maya's_Mom said:


> Jamm.... you feeling better?


Yes! haha thank you for asking, yea i guess it was some sort of 24 hour flu bug! I was all good by last night and feel 100% better today 


I hate snow now, every time it gets warm enough and enough of the snow has melted to take Joey for a walk, i get one walk in and then it snows and gets friged again... like today.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Yep... same here!!! The snow will melt a bit, it will get mild... we have hope.... and then more snow and colder colder again


----------



## KaMu

Alfie's Girl said:


> Oh no. Hope you're feeling better Jamm.  I sure wish all doctors were as handsome as yours!
> 
> 
> Just got back from Alfie's follow up at the vets. Not good news.  The colitis hasn't cleared up yet so we have a ton more pills and special food. They said if it doesn't clear up in 2 weeks then they want to run bloods and a stool sample. They were talking about his liver and kidneys and intestines.    Very worried mommy here
> I should say - he's totally fine in himself. No diarrhoea or anything. Just formed, yellowy, soft poops and then drips still.
> 
> Ugh I hope my poor baby is okay. It's so horrid to think he is not totally healthy. When we got back from the vets I felt so sick worrying about him I didn't even want to eat.
> 
> Looking forward to those pics Joyce - need some cheering up!



You do have some very good doctors there with you Jamm...........feel better soon. And you know what? They do know when we don't feel well!


Charlotte are you able to get foods shipped to you? Does the Internet have stores that will ship different foods on like an auto delivery to your area?

Did the vet put him on any antibiotics at all?
Its just so frustrating when your searching for answers..... 

Im adding the following article:



Diarrhea is an intestinal disorder common among dogs. Often, if your pet is overcome with irregular and overly fluid bowel movements, it should cause no great alarm. Other times, depending on the intensity and appearance of the diarrhea, you should contact your veterinarian as soon as possible. Abnormal bowel movements can appear in a variety of colors, depending on the cause. Yellow diarrhea in particular can be caused by stress, a reaction to a medication, or the ingestion of inappropriate materials (such as trash). Another common cause is a reaction to a specific food, organism, or virus.*Reactions to Food*

 Problems with your pet's diet can lead to bouts of yellow diarrhea. Intolerance of or an allergic reaction to a certain food, an abrupt change in diet, and indigestion are all possible causes. Additionally, if you feed your dog table scraps or if he eats something outside, such as leaves or grass, he may experience diarrhea as well. Paying attention to your dog's dietary habits will prepare you for any possible outbreaks. If you do notice that your dog's stool is yellow and fluid, inspecting the stool may help you figure out the cause of his diarrhea.*Giardia Canis*

 Giardia canis is a parasitic infection that causes yellow diarrhea. Giardia are protozoa, unicellular microorganisms that move about via whiplike tails called flagella. Giardia are ingested while in their cyst form. These cysts then implant themselves in the dog's small intestine, where they open and the protozoa's active form, called a trophozoite, is released. The organisms begin to multiply and pass into the feces, causing yellow diarrhea. If left untreated, Giardia infections can lead to disease, and bouts can range from acute to chronic. It's important to contact your veterinarian in order to diagnose and treat Giardia canis.*Parvovirus*

 Parvovirus is a viral infection that occurs predominantly in puppies and can be fatal if not treated. The viral strain attacks rapidly dividing cells; cells multiply the fastest in the gastrointestinal tracts of growing puppies. The virus passes through a dog's feces, causing yellow diarrhea. The virus then can easily be transmitted to other dogs when they eat the infected stool or simply breathe in the parvovirus in the stool. While parvovirus tends to be the immediate diagnosis for dogs with yellow diarrhea, it is often misdiagnosed. Dogs infected with the virus usually experience other symptoms along with diarrhea, such as vomiting and depression. As with Giardia canis, it's imperative that you contact your veterinarian in order to diagnose and treat the virus.
 

*References*



PetEducation.com: Giardia (Giardia canis)
VetInfo.com: Parvovirus in Dogs
The Dog Health Guide: Dog Yellow Diarrhea
Buzzle.com: Canine Diarrhea
 

Read more: Causes of Yellow Diarrhea in a Dog | eHow.com Causes of Yellow Diarrhea in a Dog | eHow.com
​




jweisman54 said:


>


No pictures show up Joyce. Im so sorry to here your having sunny weather and having to sit at the pool and have ice cream at night while taking walks at sunset  lol
Have a GREAT day and enjoy and relax!!!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Thanks everyone - I'll reply properly later - gotta go out right now! 

Those of you whose pups have had food intolerances - could you explain in more detail what the symptoms were, what the vets did etc??? My vets are so keen to push special foods (= big big bucks!) and do blood tests etc. 

The only issues Alfie has are mild dermatitis on his tummy, occasional itching (seems to be worse at some times and then fine for a while) and not quite perfect poops.
His anal gland are fine, his temp is normal, and the vets always comment on how healthy he is - coat, eyes, teeth, heart, tummy etc


----------



## jweisman54

From what you are describing, Charlotte, it seems that Alfie is displaying definite allergy symptoms with the itching and the diarrhea. Those seem to be the classic signs of food allergy. If he is eating a chicken based product, it is probably the chicken which is what Izzy's issue was. As far as the vet goes........I really believe that ALL vets try to push their "special" diets that they sell. That is where they make their money after all. They also push blood work (in our case, it was baseline bloodwork) which was not as expensive as the extensive bloodwork. Which showed nothing. Before I would go and have expensive tests including allergy testing, I would switch his food to a Lamb or Duck or Venison base with as limited ingredients as you can find. I hope this helps!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Thanks Joyce!  And everyone else! 

I don't think it is the chicken as I've only been giving it too him for 2 weeks and his poops have been like this pretty much since he came home all those months ago. I think it must be something in his kibble. My plan is to *ignore* the vets and put him on a plain cooked rice and chicken diet for the next few weeks and monitor his poops like a hawk. Depending on what happens I'll go from there. If he improves then I'll at least know that rice and chicken are okay lol! But I definately think some experimantation with the food is the way to go. His colitis is a mild case at least. I've asked my friends on the uK group too and so many have said they had the same experience and once they found the right food - it dissapeared and the dogs were completely fine ever since! So typical of these vets to push all these expensive tests and treatments. He tried to get me to let him do bloodwork today even but I said to leave it for now.


----------



## jweisman54

Good for you for sticking to your guns. The vets always want to do expensive testing. Try the elimination diet and see what happens. If you see that the chicken and rice isn't working, then you will know that it is most likely the chicken as the culprit. I did hamburg and rice and new right then that it was the chicken. The scratching is a dead giveaway for allergies though and with Goldens, it seems that so many of them have a sensitivity to it. Can you post what the list of ingredients is in Alfie's current food.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

How long do you think I could just give him chicken and rice for? A week? 2 weeks? I want to give him long enough for his bowels to settle a bit and adjust but I don't want him to get deficient in nutrients. I'd cook the rice in the chicken stock so he'd get a bit more goodness from it. Obviosly if his poops improve straight away then I'll know chicken and rice are good for him but I know it may take longer than a few days???

I'll just go and find his food and see what's in it!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

The main ingredients are: rice, dehydrated beef and pork protein, dehydrated poultry meat, animal fats, maize flour, maize gluten, vegetable fibres, beet pulp (there are additives etc but those are the main ingredients!)

Protein 30%, fat 16%, crude ash 8.8%, crude fibres 2.9%

I know Royal Canin is known to be a high protein food.


----------



## Jamm

Alfie's on Royal Canin? Thats a really good food :O im quite surprised he is having these issues on it, but every dog is different! 

I just did a quick google search to see what foods are sold in the UK and i came across this website....

Dog Food for Sale

There are some really good foods on that list that i recognize! I tried to put Joey on Acana in the summer, it didn't work well with him but it was one of my top 5, the other was Fromm (which hes on now) Orijen (also on that website) and Go and Now which arn't there. I know on the forum there has been alot of controversy over Pro Plan, but i think it is a decent food and does the job right. Pro Plan is also on that list! haha 

(forgive me if im totally going in the wrong direction)

Edit: this was the next found source.

http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100127141410AANM5aH


----------



## jweisman54

Alfie's Girl said:


> The main ingredients are: rice, dehydrated beef and pork protein, dehydrated poultry meat, animal fats, maize flour, maize gluten, vegetable fibres, beet pulp (there are additives etc but those are the main ingredients!)
> 
> Protein 30%, fat 16%, crude ash 8.8%, crude fibres 2.9%
> 
> I know Royal Canin is known to be a high protein food.



Please don't take this the wrong way, but from looking at the ingredients, it does not look like the greatest ingredients. There is corn flour and corn gluten, corn is not a great ingredient. The poultry meat could be anything from any type of poultry, ie. chicken, turkey, etc.

Here is a comparison: This is what I am feeding...Taste of the Wild 

Lamb, lamb meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, peas, canola oil, potato protein, roasted lamb, tomato pomace, natural flavor, salt, choline chloride, mixed tocopherols (a natural preservative and source of vitamin E) dried chicory root, taurine, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.
Protein: 25% Fat: 15%
Calcium: 1.6%, as-fed; Phosphorus: 1.0%, as-fed
Calories: 3,611 kcal/kg (338 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy

I wish there were a way you could find a food like this in England.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Alfie's Girl said:


> Oh no. Hope you're feeling better Jamm.  I sure wish all doctors were as handsome as yours!
> 
> 
> Just got back from Alfie's follow up at the vets. Not good news.  The colitis hasn't cleared up yet so we have a ton more pills and special food. They said if it doesn't clear up in 2 weeks then they want to run bloods and a stool sample. They were talking about his liver and kidneys and intestines.    Very worried mommy here
> I should say - he's totally fine in himself. No diarrhoea or anything. Just formed, yellowy, soft poops and then drips still.
> 
> Ugh I hope my poor baby is okay. It's so horrid to think he is not totally healthy. When we got back from the vets I felt so sick worrying about him I didn't even want to eat.
> 
> Looking forward to those pics Joyce - need some cheering up!


When Cosmo was going in for soft stool issues the dr thought that one of the diagnoses might be pancreatis. That really scared me. But she doesn't think that's what it is.

Keeping our fingers and paws crossed for a good outcome!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Alfie's Girl said:


> Thanks Sherie!  Yeah I'm trying to be positive, I'm feeling better than I was earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you too June, that's the thing I think - not knowing.
> 
> 
> 
> the Vet doesn't know.  I'm wondering if it is an allergy though. I wish we had the range of foods that you guys have. We don't have the grain free, natural kinds of food widely available. I guess I'll have to move to the US!  (with Alf of course!)
> 
> Lovely pics Joyce - keep em comin! It must be so nice to be warm lol!


I think you said that you had tried Orijen previously? If so, then you should also be able to get your hands on Acana Lamb and Apple which is what Cosmo is on (mind you, it's not perfect for him but maybe it will be for you guys).


----------



## jackie_hubert

Maya's_Mom said:


> Yep... same here!!! The snow will melt a bit, it will get mild... we have hope.... and then more snow and colder colder again


Send some snow over here! We haven't had a decent snow fall yet this year!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Royal Canin doesn't have the greatest reputation...it it worked for him I would say stay on but since it's not...

One of the most common alergens is corn (ie. the fancy name "maize") but that's not always the case.

See if you can find California naturals. They make a grain-free venison I'm thinking of trying - novel protein and no grains and very few ingredients. I'm not a fan of the low protein but it makes sense ingredient wise for allergy dogs. 

BTW, you can feed rice and chicken for a pretty long time before having any problems (it's probably better than a lot of kibble! though it won't be completely balance for a long-term diet). I say a month or so. 

In our case Cosmo's poop has been soft for a long time with bouts of diarrhea occassionally, always trigged by ingesting something out of the ordinary (like treates and garbage). He is now on Acana Lamb and Apple, mixed with rice, pumpkin and probiotics. I find that as soon as we give him more than he should get he gets loose stools immediately. Overfeeding has been his biggest issue and as long as we feed him the proper amount of the above we haver perfectly solid stools (except when he's really excited, then they may loosen).

We have no itching so I think the causes are a bit different.

BTW, poultry was the trigger here too


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but from looking at the ingredients, it does not look like the greatest ingredients. There is corn flour and corn gluten, corn is not a great ingredient. The poultry meat could be anything from any type of poultry, ie. chicken, turkey, etc.
> 
> Here is a comparison: This is what I am feeding...Taste of the Wild
> 
> Lamb, lamb meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, peas, canola oil, potato protein, roasted lamb, tomato pomace, natural flavor, salt, choline chloride, mixed tocopherols (a natural preservative and source of vitamin E) dried chicory root, taurine, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.
> Protein: 25% Fat: 15%
> Calcium: 1.6%, as-fed; Phosphorus: 1.0%, as-fed
> Calories: 3,611 kcal/kg (338 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy
> 
> I wish there were a way you could find a food like this in England.


Wow - yeah I can see the difference! I'm going to have to do some serious net searching and asking around.



jackie_hubert said:


> Royal Canin doesn't have the greatest reputation...it it worked for him I would say stay on but since it's not...
> 
> One of the most common alergens is corn (ie. the fancy name "maize") but that's not always the case.
> 
> See if you can find California naturals. They make a grain-free venison I'm thinking of trying - novel protein and no grains and very few ingredients. I'm not a fan of the low protein but it makes sense ingredient wise for allergy dogs.
> 
> BTW, you can feed rice and chicken for a pretty long time before having any problems (it's probably better than a lot of kibble! though it won't be completely balance for a long-term diet). I say a month or so.
> 
> In our case Cosmo's poop has been soft for a long time with bouts of diarrhea occassionally, always trigged by ingesting something out of the ordinary (like treates and garbage). He is now on Acana Lamb and Apple, mixed with rice, pumpkin and probiotics. I find that as soon as we give him more than he should get he gets loose stools immediately. Overfeeding has been his biggest issue and as long as we feed him the proper amount of the above we haver perfectly solid stools (except when he's really excited, then they may loosen).
> 
> We have no itching so I think the causes are a bit different.
> 
> BTW, poultry was the trigger here too


Thats very interesting as over here Royal Canin is generally considered one of the best foods - the vets and breeders push it. (probably as they are all sponsered by Royal Canin!) The tins of rice and chicken that the vet gave us are made by them too!

He hasn't pooped yet today so I don't know whats going on there yet....

Thanks Jamm - I'll check out those sites!


----------



## Jamm

There are soo many different reps for alll the foods. Its so hard to say! haha What i tell people when they come in my work the best food is what your dog does best on. And if your dog is doing well on it, then dont switch! In you're case, Alfie is not doing to great on it, so now would be the time to find something else! haha that is if you think its got something to do with the food...


----------



## jweisman54

Jamm said:


> There are soo many different reps for alll the foods. Its so hard to say! haha What i tell people when they come in my work the best food is what your dog does best on. And if your dog is doing well on it, then dont switch! In you're case, Alfie is not doing to great on it, so now would be the time to find something else! haha that is if you think its got something to do with the food...


Jamm, love the pix of Joey.

Charlotte, I happened to be reading an article today on dogs and allergies. It basically stated what I was saying that the itchiness and loose poops is generally from either chicken, beef or corn which all seem to be present in Alfie's food.

Here is a website I came across: http://www.twenga.co.uk/prices-taste-of-the-wild.html
It is for shipment of Taste of the Wild in the UK.


----------



## jackie_hubert

It may well not be a food allergy (we're not sure yet if that's what's wrong with Cosmo). It's a frustrating issue for sure.


----------



## jackie_hubert

BTW, I'm folding and getting Cosmo in with the vet for his snip snip next month. Things are getting a little to gunky for me down there (ewwww....) and I don't feel comfortable taking him to meet dogs anymore as they tend to have quite the reaction to him these days...oh well, it's only technically a month early.

How is Jaro doing?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Lennon was done before we got him from the rescue. 
I wasn't happy about it but it is their policy. He actually did Great and I am sure Cosmo will have no problems.
June


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Love the new banner Jamm!  I finally got around to changing my Merry Christmas one lol! 

Wow, we CAN get Taste of the wild over here! That's awesome!!!!!    Thanks Joyce!

June, Thankyou so much for your email. I couldn't reply as it said you couldn't recieve them! 

Jackie....Poor Cosmo lol! snip snip....


----------



## KaMu

Love all the new pics you've all chosen for your sig! 
No poops today for Alfie, is a good thing...Charlotte, is today the first day with feeding the chicken and rice diet?


----------



## iansgran

Jackie, Jaro is doing really well. Just be sure you take a good look see in that area before so you will know what the difference is. Jaro's little sack has been black for months but you wouldn't know because of all the fur unless you really looked. And so I would have worried that black meant something bad--when it was just normal. I think this is a pigment thing, not sure, however. I thought they would make the incisions across--hip to hip--but she made them head to tail, two little ones one of each side. After I thought about it I figured that would mean less chance of pulling apart the incision when he moves. Anyway he is completely normal, it is hard keeping him calm and forget about keeping him from jumping-- He was jumping on the couch the next day, but it is pretty low. The second day he jumped on my bed which is very high. I was watching but he can be pretty fast.
Joyce, we were going to Pet Supplies Plus today to get Taste of the Wild but it was crazy busy so we didn't stop and will go tomorrow morning. I know you use the lamb one, but since Jaro doesn't have any food issues I was wondering about one of the others like the poultry one which has a higher protein percentage. They all have cute names and I can't remember which is which. I did look at the website. Last time I was in the store one of the employees gave me a bunch of samples of food, not Taste but other high quality ones, which I have been using as training treats. No issues and no seeming preference. He likes them all.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Kathleen, yes today is the first full day on just rice and chicken. Looking forward to what tomorrow brings in the poop department lol.....:crossfing


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Yay, we had good poop this morning!  No straining, no mucus, much better colour and very firm!!!!!


----------



## KaMu

All good news Charlotte!!!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

So we had another couple of good poops at the beginning of our walk today but by the end they were ice cream. I know he often has softer poops when he on walks - it's like it goes through him quicker becasue he is excited and running about. Anyone elses pups have this? I think it's fairly common. Alfie's poops have always been like that on walks. But at least the ones at home are really good now!  I think it's definately a food issue.


----------



## iansgran

Glad that the elimination diet is telling you something. Hope it all gets worked out soon. My daughter has allergies and asthma and had to do an elimination diet, she called it the bananas and toast diet because that is what the doctor let her have for the first week, only bananas and dry toast.


----------



## West

Cooper, my GF and I went on a trip to the Delta. It was amazing! 
We arrived at night, after a short trip by speedboat (which didn't phase Coop at all!). We stayed in a small cabin surrounded by green spaces and facing a creek. Cooper was a bit wary at first, as it was dark and he didn't know the place, so I had him on leash.
The next morning I took him out off leash to explore the surroundings. We settled on a small dock with a table and some benches and Cooper immediately went down for a swim. He didn't stop swimming and retrieving from the water until 5 in the afternoon. Then, his internal clock told him that it was time to enjoy whatever sun was left and get dry, so he lay there with us. He was even accepted in the restaurant, so he came to dine with us.
On Sunday it was the same story, but the creek was much lower, so he played with the mud a lot.
He also played with the dogs that live there, learned to climb the wooden stairs that led to the cabin up and down (while I thanked the fact that his preliminary hip and elbow clearances are excellent) and was off leash the whole time and really behaved. Amazing recall! And he didn't want to jump into the swimming pool with us or anything. In fact, he stayed playing in the creek with my brother in law and his girlfriend while GF and I went to the pool. I'm so proud of the little guy!
All in all, he had an amazing weekend and is pretty exhausted. What he doesn't know is that tomorrow we are all leaving for the beach, so more new experiences are yet to come


----------



## Jamm

Aw that sounds so fun West! Im sure Cooper had a blast.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Wow, sounds like you and Cooper had am amazing time! It sounds like the life we'd all love to give our Goldens!  Sun, sea, freedom...and mud!


----------



## jweisman54

Sounds like cooper had a blast...I am wishing Izzy was here with me in Florida. I think she would have a blast in the warm weather now that she is older.

Charlotte, I am glad Alfie is doing better.
So, I hear the Boston area is supposed to get another huge storm this week. I will miss it but will have to call someone to clean it all up for us. I am currently sitting out at the pool, it is 75and partly cloudy. Check out my facebook, I posted a few new pics.


----------



## gauta

Sounds like cooper had a blast


----------



## iansgran

I want to be Cooper


----------



## West

Here are a couple of (low quality) pics of Cooper at the Delta. I'm packing for our beach holidays tomorrow! I feel so lucky to be able to take him to all these places even though we don't have a car  And he's so happy! I wish it could be like this all year round!


----------



## KaMu

West said:


> Cooper, my GF and I went on a trip to the Delta. It was amazing!
> We arrived at night, after a short trip by speedboat (which didn't phase Coop at all!). We stayed in a small cabin surrounded by green spaces and facing a creek. Cooper was a bit wary at first, as it was dark and he didn't know the place, so I had him on leash.
> The next morning I took him out off leash to explore the surroundings. We settled on a small dock with a table and some benches and Cooper immediately went down for a swim. He didn't stop swimming and retrieving from the water until 5 in the afternoon. Then, his internal clock told him that it was time to enjoy whatever sun was left and get dry, so he lay there with us. He was even accepted in the restaurant, so he came to dine with us.
> On Sunday it was the same story, but the creek was much lower, so he played with the mud a lot.
> He also played with the dogs that live there, learned to climb the wooden stairs that led to the cabin up and down (while I thanked the fact that his preliminary hip and elbow clearances are excellent) and was off leash the whole time and really behaved. Amazing recall! And he didn't want to jump into the swimming pool with us or anything. In fact, he stayed playing in the creek with my brother in law and his girlfriend while GF and I went to the pool. I'm so proud of the little guy!
> All in all, he had an amazing weekend and is pretty exhausted. What he doesn't know is that tomorrow we are all leaving for the beach, so more new experiences are yet to come


 It sure does sound like you are all having a great time mud and all!!!!




jweisman54 said:


> Sounds like cooper had a blast...I am wishing Izzy was here with me in Florida. I think she would have a blast in the warm weather now that she is older.
> 
> Charlotte, I am glad Alfie is doing better.
> So, I hear the Boston area is supposed to get another huge storm this week. I will miss it but will have to call someone to clean it all up for us. I am currently sitting out at the pool, it is 75and partly cloudy. Check out my facebook, I posted a few new pics.


 Yep... ice and rain and snow and cold......


----------



## iansgran

We are suppose to have a real dozzy of an ice storm. Cataclysmic is the word they are using. Sure hope the weather folks are wrong. But we have stocked up on batteries and fire wood just in case.


----------



## Jamm

Were just supposed to get a snow storm. Depending on the course of the storm we could get up to 40cm of snow, and the least of 15cm. Joey will of course love it. I on the other hand... will not! lol.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I just LOVE your Joey in his hat, enjoy the snow!!


----------



## amandanmaggie

*What is normal?*

Hi, everyone! Charlotte led me to this thread in order to meet more of you with nine month old Golden puppies. I recently rescued a 9 month old Golden, and she is crazy. I just wanted to get an idea of what your Goldens are like and see if she is just a normal adolescent puppy or if her behavior could be from her being a mixed breed Golden. She has a white stripe on her forehead, but she looks just like a Golden, otherwise. She has LOTS of energy. I walk with her in the morning and take her to the dog park at noon. She also plays with my mom's 9 year-old Golden in the evening, so she gets lots of excercise. She usually crashes by 8:45 PM, but she pretty much goes all day. She is very mouthy. She always wants our hands or arms in her mouth. She is much better about being calm and less mouthy after excercising, but I wanted to get see if this behavior is common with Goldens this age. I always thought Goldens were calm and gentle. She's sweet, but NOT calm. She has some trouble calming herself down when she gets really excited. Is that common as well? We start obedience classes this Friday, so I hope that it will help! I look forward to hearing what you all have to say!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Yes, Charlotte is very normal,we adopted Lennon at 4+ months and he is very mouthy but also a good puppy. He does calm down in the evening but come morning he is so full of energy ( he is in my face before I get out of bed) I would not have it any other way.
Obedience classes will help, Good Luck and keep us up to date on her classes!


----------



## jweisman54

amandanmaggie said:


> Hi, everyone! Charlotte led me to this thread in order to meet more of you with nine month old Golden puppies. I recently rescued a 9 month old Golden, and she is crazy. I just wanted to get an idea of what your Goldens are like and see if she is just a normal adolescent puppy or if her behavior could be from her being a mixed breed Golden. She has a white stripe on her forehead, but she looks just like a Golden, otherwise. She has LOTS of energy. I walk with her in the morning and take her to the dog park at noon. She also plays with my mom's 9 year-old Golden in the evening, so she gets lots of excercise. She usually crashes by 8:45 PM, but she pretty much goes all day. She is very mouthy. She always wants our hands or arms in her mouth. She is much better about being calm and less mouthy after excercising, but I wanted to get see if this behavior is common with Goldens this age. I always thought Goldens were calm and gentle. She's sweet, but NOT calm. She has some trouble calming herself down when she gets really excited. Is that common as well? We start obedience classes this Friday, so I hope that it will help! I look forward to hearing what you all have to say!


Welcome to the forum...what is your pup's name?

She seems to be exhibiting normal behavior. I would think that once she is in her obedience both she and you will be able to better address the problems. Most Golden's are high energy to begin with so with some obedience training and working with her at home, I am sure you will both be much happier. Use this forum and especially this thread to find helpful hints on training. 

Best of Luck.


----------



## jweisman54

Charlotte: love the new pic of Alfie.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

amandanmaggie said:


> Hi, everyone! Charlotte led me to this thread in order to meet more of you with nine month old Golden puppies. I recently rescued a 9 month old Golden, and she is crazy. I just wanted to get an idea of what your Goldens are like and see if she is just a normal adolescent puppy or if her behavior could be from her being a mixed breed Golden. She has a white stripe on her forehead, but she looks just like a Golden, otherwise. She has LOTS of energy. I walk with her in the morning and take her to the dog park at noon. She also plays with my mom's 9 year-old Golden in the evening, so she gets lots of excercise. She usually crashes by 8:45 PM, but she pretty much goes all day. She is very mouthy. She always wants our hands or arms in her mouth. She is much better about being calm and less mouthy after excercising, but I wanted to get see if this behavior is common with Goldens this age. I always thought Goldens were calm and gentle. She's sweet, but NOT calm. She has some trouble calming herself down when she gets really excited. Is that common as well? We start obedience classes this Friday, so I hope that it will help! I look forward to hearing what you all have to say!


Heloooo! :wavey: Glad you made it over here!
Well, that's 3 of us that have been able to confirm that your pup is quite normal!  
One thing to bear in mind with exercise is the fact that the more you exercise them - the more they need! As they are getting fitter all the time it will take more and more exercise to tire them out and the viscious cycle continues. Exercise is really for health anyway, it'll be the training and her generally maturing that will really make the difference in her behaviour.  

Got back from the vets and we're all agreed to try a new food rather than jump to tests and prescription diets! Phew! Poops are improving so much now he is on rice and chicken. The nurse said that whilst we are waiting for the new food, at his meals give him a third chicken, a third rice and a third mashed cooked carrot. The carrot makes it a more balanced meal apparently! And adds nutrients.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Joyce - can't see your pic anymore??? Just a box with a red cross in the corner????


----------



## Bob Dylan

Alfie's Girl said:


> Joyce - can't see your pic anymore??? Just a box with a red cross in the corner????


 
Same here, no more pic?


----------



## Jamm

Omg Well lately Joey has been obsessively chasing his tail and he is now starting to shred the fur from his tail! He sits there just chasing then catching then shredding.


----------



## jweisman54

*Can you see it now?*


----------



## jweisman54

*Palm trees*


----------



## iansgran

I love those birds. Jaro would too. Yes I can see it.
We had ice last night, mostly sleet I thinkbecause the trees don't have that heavy coat but are really suppose to get pounded later today. All schools closed. Jaro doesn't know what to make of it. He wouldn't pee first thing this morning and that never has happened. Right now I am looking at tons of birds in the feeders, lots of Cardinals--so pretty red. If we get real freezing rain, big possibility no electricity which means no lights, no internet, no heat. Sure hope that misses us because when the power goes out in masses (lines to individual houses) in can take days and days to get it back on.


----------



## iansgran

Joyce, PALM TREES, are you just rubbing it in?


----------



## jweisman54

Ian'sgran said:


> Joyce, PALM TREES, are you just rubbing it in?


Just posting warm pics as requested LOL!

I guess the Boston area is supposed to get upwards of 20" of snow. I just can't believe all this snow that we are getting. It certainly has been one strange winter. Down here the first night we actually had to turn the heat on as it was only 40 which is quite cold for Florida.

Be safe in the storms!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Omg Well lately Joey has been obsessively chasing his tail and he is now starting to shred the fur from his tail! He sits there just chasing then catching then shredding.


haha! Try and catch that on video... Alfie is still shedding like mad!

Joyce - can see the palm trees but not your sig pic???


----------



## iansgran

I just ordered Jaro a new Gentle Leader Deluxe--like a regular gentle leader but with fancy design on the nose piece. When it comes I will take a picture and post it. The one he is using now was Subiaco's - so it is at least 9 years old, plus someone is always misplacing it. This was we should be more sure we can find one, plus he will be all "in style."


----------



## amandanmaggie

Thanks, you all, for your affirmation that my Maggie is a normal Golden puppy.  We have snow and ice on the ground, and this is the first time she has not been able to go to the dog park in a while. She's not behaving as badly as I thought she would with less excercise. Charlotte, do you think I should lessen the amount of excercise we do daily? Your point about excercise is interesting, and maybe I'm taking her too often. What do you all do to excercise your pups?


----------



## jackie_hubert

Welcome! We do about 2 hrs of exercise a day. About 1/5 of that is off leash romping, another 1/5 is outdoor obedience training, a further 1/5 is doing some tracking or scent training. The rest is on leash walking.

Cosmo is great at home, ok on walks, insane around dogs and strangers, and downright dangerously excited around kids.


----------



## jweisman54

amandanmaggie said:


> Thanks, you all, for your affirmation that my Maggie is a normal Golden puppy.  We have snow and ice on the ground, and this is the first time she has not been able to go to the dog park in a while. She's not behaving as badly as I thought she would with less excercise. Charlotte, do you think I should lessen the amount of excercise we do daily? Your point about excercise is interesting, and maybe I'm taking her too often. What do you all do to excercise your pups?


Normally when we don't have all this snow piled up, I take Izzy out to do her business every few hours but I have to walk up the street to do so, so she gets exercise every few hours. In the house, I try to throw a ball and have her fetch several times during the day. I probably should walk her around the block but again with all the snow we have.


----------



## iansgran

I guess we dodged the bullet last night--we still have power. We do have 2 inches of ice on the ground--but since most of it fell as sleet and not freezing rain the trees and powerlines are not all falling down--some just not all. But the ice is so thick it is going to be a good while before I get outside. I let Jaro go out in the backyard, or someone takes him out in the back where it still has two inches of ice but no salt. There is sure a lot of slipping and sliding going on. He doesn't seem to mind, but also doesn't really know what to make of it--so the potting has been a bit slow.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Oh my, all this talk of snow and ice is making me cold! 

I hope everyone in blizzard country is safe and sound and doesn't feel a need to go outside.

I'm posting some updated pictures of Cosmo. I also have a little video I took but I think the quality may not be very good. I'm gonna see if I can figure out a way to improve it first.

The last two pictures were taken in front of our local community centre and playground we we've been learned to be "calm" around people and kids (from a distance).


----------



## jackie_hubert

This is the best I can do:


----------



## jackie_hubert

I posted this once already but it didn't seem to work. Here's some photos of Oscar while I'm at it.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Awwwww Cosmo is soooo handsome! (But Oscar looks like he's well and truly in charge! ) He looks so much like Alfie in some of those shots. As for recall...Cosmo waaaaay outshines Alfie! I'm impressed! 

Just got back from obedience - went very well for a change! Although at one point Alfie was playing and messing around with another boxer looking dog and the trainer came over and pulled him off and said he was being dominant???????


----------



## jweisman54

Nice pics of Cosmo, Jackie! Tried watching the youtube video but it had to keep buffering for some reason. His recall seems wonderful. I wonder how Izzy is doing at the kennel ( er, sorry, Pet Resort) LOL. I wonder if she will remember me!

Glad everyone who was in the path of the storm is ok. I guess we didn't get hammered as badly in Boston, although they did get quite a bit of snow before the ice came.


----------



## Jamm

Oh man its still snowing here. We currently have ALMOST 3 feet of snow on the ground. Almost. Haha. Joey absolutely loves it, but I sure dont!! Shovelling, and brushing the snow off my car was quite the chore. I took Joey outside to play in the snow but we ended up loosing both balls!


----------



## amandanmaggie

LOL! That's funny! That's good that someone else's pup is crazy around other animals. I can't wait for obedience training to start. Maggie pulls on the leash, especially when she sees other animals and children. Does Cosmo still get into things when you're not watching? Or has he passed that phase? She tore up a blanket, today, that covered the pipes outside and she tore up a sock of mine she pulled out of my laundry basket. During her first week here, she pulled out the landscape lighting, and pulled a sprinkler head off of one of the sprinklers. She hasn't tried that again, especially after getting into trouble for it. I just wanted to see if other pups her age were doing that. Cosmo is gorgeous.  He looks very sweet!


----------



## iansgran

Jackie, nice pics of Cosmo. I love the sheepish look on his face with the evidence of recent evisceration. My computer is making watching videos very difficult--keeps stopping after a second and waiting. When the ice clears away maybe I can get my son over to see what gives. And Oscar is striking. What great whiskers. Jamm, sorry Joey lost his balls--Jaro knows all about that.


----------



## KaMu

Greeeeat pictures of Cosmo Jackie! And Mr. Oscar is certainly NOT an evil kitty  Hes beautiful.......
I envy you having the green grass and blue skies 


Hows Alfie Charlotte?


----------



## jweisman54

Ian'sgran said:


> Jackie, nice pics of Cosmo. I love the sheepish look on his face with the evidence of recent evisceration. My computer is making watching videos very difficult--keeps stopping after a second and waiting. When the ice clears away maybe I can get my son over to see what gives. And Oscar is striking. What great whiskers. Jamm, sorry Joey lost his balls--Jaro knows all about that.


OMG Sherie, I was going to say that about the balls, but figured someone else would first, LOL.


----------



## jweisman54

amandanmaggie said:


> LOL! That's funny! That's good that someone else's pup is crazy around other animals. I can't wait for obedience training to start. Maggie pulls on the leash, especially when she sees other animals and children. Does Cosmo still get into things when you're not watching? Or has he passed that phase? She tore up a blanket, today, that covered the pipes outside and she tore up a sock of mine she pulled out of my laundry basket. During her first week here, she pulled out the landscape lighting, and pulled a sprinkler head off of one of the sprinklers. She hasn't tried that again, especially after getting into trouble for it. I just wanted to see if other pups her age were doing that. Cosmo is gorgeous.  He looks very sweet!


What Maggie is doing is perfectly normal, even if she were obedience trained. It is all part of puppyhood (actually teen puppyhood). Before we came to Florida on vacation last week, Izzy decided to tear through her crate bed and open the zipper and shred the foam inside the bed. As far as pulling, try the Gentle Leader, it really works. Several of us use either that or Halti's or the English version the Canni Collar .

Izzy will quietly go into another room, start rifling through clothing or whatever she can and then walk with her tail up all proud and make sure we see what she has, then goes under the dining room table where we can't get her. She then plays, you can't get me, by going forward and back underneath the table.


----------



## jweisman54

Kathleen, I just sent you a PM did you get it?


----------



## iansgran

Can't catch me I'm the Gingerbread man.


----------



## kateann1201

*Bailey*

Bailey did wonderful at the groomers today! The groomer was gushing over what a sweet boy he was and said he is definitely her new "buddy!" She was so sweet to him, he didn't even get the nervous pees when she met him. I'm such a proud momma :--big_grin:


----------



## iansgran

Kateann, what a great photo. Looks like one pampered pup. Do you know about picnik. It is a free photo site which can help you get rid of pet eye easily. Welcome, to April puppies thread.


----------



## kateann1201

Thanks Ian's Gran! I will check that site out. I need to resize these dang pics anyhow. I don't know why they automatically go to jumbo size. 

Bailey is so much fun to spoil and pamper. He makes it easy


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Kathleen, I just sent you a PM did you get it?


I did !!! and replied 



kateann1201 said:


> Bailey did wonderful at the groomers today! The groomer was gushing over what a sweet boy he was and said he is definitely her new "buddy!" She was so sweet to him, he didn't even get the nervous pees when she met him. I'm such a proud momma :--big_grin:


Bailey looks beautiful! And he looks so so happy and comfy to


----------



## kateann1201

Thank you KaMu! =)


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Oh man its still snowing here. We currently have ALMOST 3 feet of snow on the ground. Almost. Haha. Joey absolutely loves it, but I sure dont!! Shovelling, and brushing the snow off my car was quite the chore. I took Joey outside to play in the snow but we ended up loosing both balls!


Whoa 3 feet!  I've never seen that much snow in my life! Over here the sun is out and the birds are a singin' an spring is in the air! :bowl: We've had no more snow since before Christmas! 



Ian'sgran said:


> Jackie, nice pics of Cosmo. I love the sheepish look on his face with the evidence of recent evisceration. My computer is making watching videos very difficult--keeps stopping after a second and waiting. When the ice clears away maybe I can get my son over to see what gives. And Oscar is striking. What great whiskers. Jamm, sorry Joey lost his balls--Jaro knows all about that.


Hehe when I first read this I was like Whoooa did I miss something? Has Joey had the snip? :moreek:



KaMu said:


> Greeeeat pictures of Cosmo Jackie! And Mr. Oscar is certainly NOT an evil kitty  Hes beautiful.......
> I envy you having the green grass and blue skies
> 
> 
> Hows Alfie Charlotte?


Alfie is doing good thankyou! We're having good poops consistently now! I have some new food called fish4dogs on it's way - it's gluten free so we'll see how he goes!



kateann1201 said:


> Bailey did wonderful at the groomers today! The groomer was gushing over what a sweet boy he was and said he is definitely her new "buddy!" She was so sweet to him, he didn't even get the nervous pees when she met him. I'm such a proud momma :--big_grin:


:wavey:Helooooo glad you made it over here! Bailey is a handsome fellow for sure! I've never taken my boy to a groomers as they're not widely available over here - maybe in the cities or big towns. Plus they'd be verrry expensive.


----------



## DianaM

We got about 10 inches of snow yesterday! My husband and I both stayed home from work. For the first time since I was a kid, I put on some snow pants and went out to play in the snow with Gracie. She was having a blast! I swear she would stay out there all day if she could. I will post pictures later. After my husband snow blowed our driveway, the snow banks were well over 12 inches. Gracie tried running but could hardly move so she tried to get out as fast as she could. Silly girl!


----------



## Jamm

My mom and I took Joey outside when we were basically done shovelling for the 7th time yesterday and he had SO much fun. He went to the side where he usually potties and the snow was up to his back! All you saw was a golden strip and his head haha he LOVED leaping around like a dear. It has stoped snowing now and the storm is over but there is still SO much out there. Enough for Joey to have TONS of fun in all day


----------



## DianaM

Yea I told my husband he needs to clear a patch for Gracie to go potty in because she ended up pooping on the street where there wasn't a foot of snow lol. It's times like this that I wish we had a fenced yard so I could watch her from inside the house. She was moping around looking out the window ALL DAY.


----------



## jweisman54

So, I emailed the Pet Resort where Izzy is asking how she was doing and this is the response I got.

_"She is having a blast. She thinks she is a snowplow. Completely submerging herself and plowing along under the snow. It's hysterical! Izzy is having a blast in all our BAD WEATHER. She loves the snow and she plays really good with the other dogs."

_Makes me feel good!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Go Izzy! I'm so glad she's having a great time. Makes one relax more while on vacation right? 

We're thinking of heading up the mountains, maybe to Whistler, to let Cosmo romp in the snow but I'm always worried about the wildlife...A few years ago a wolf and a grizzly bear fought it out in a grocery parking lot in Whistler. Cosmo would probably think they were playing and want to join in...

Cosmo's recall is not great. If he doesn't see a reason to come he won't, especially if he's playing keep-away with a toy.

Charlotte, how closely are Cosmo and Alfie related again?

BTW, Cosmo is also going to "lose is balls", on Feb. 22nd. Do you think we should bloodwork done? I'm having him neutered at the SPCA clinic where I get a staff discount and the whole thing will be only about $80. Pain meds and extras will be on top. I wanna get his hips done but it will be way too expensive and the clinic does not have x-rays I think. At another clinic the neuter would be 400-500.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> So, I emailed the Pet Resort where Izzy is asking how she was doing and this is the response I got.
> 
> _"She is having a blast. She thinks she is a snowplow. Completely submerging herself and plowing along under the snow. It's hysterical! Izzy is having a blast in all our BAD WEATHER. She loves the snow and she plays really good with the other dogs."_
> 
> Makes me feel good!


Aww how lovely, a proud momma moment!  Alfie did the snow plow thing too, which was quite a pain when I was trying to walk him and not fall over on the ice! 



jackie_hubert said:


> Go Izzy! I'm so glad she's having a great time. Makes one relax more while on vacation right?
> 
> We're thinking of heading up the mountains, maybe to Whistler, to let Cosmo romp in the snow but I'm always worried about the wildlife...A few years ago a wolf and a grizzly bear fought it out in a grocery parking lot in Whistler. Cosmo would probably think they were playing and want to join in...
> 
> Cosmo's recall is not great. If he doesn't see a reason to come he won't, especially if he's playing keep-away with a toy.
> 
> Charlotte, how closely are Cosmo and Alfie related again?
> 
> BTW, Cosmo is also going to "lose is balls", on Feb. 22nd. Do you think we should bloodwork done? I'm having him neutered at the SPCA clinic where I get a staff discount and the whole thing will be only about $80. Pain meds and extras will be on top. I wanna get his hips done but it will be way too expensive and the clinic does not have x-rays I think. At another clinic the neuter would be 400-500.


Here's the link to Alfie's 5 gen pedigree. I think they are related through one or 2 lines including Stanroph if I remember right.
Five generation pedigree: Poppygold Crystal Prince 

Oooh counting down the days till snip snip time! If you get a good discount I guess it wouldn't harm to have bloodwork, make sure things are okay!


----------



## iansgran

Jackie, I think the primary reason they do blood work it to rule out clotting problems, but am not sure. I had the vet do the bloodwork and it also cost us $80. The surgery was $264--this is American and I don't know the exchange rate these days. That included pain meds. No collar though. I think we have a more expensive vet. You might post a general thread or pm Iowagold or Sallysmom who are vets. They would know. Iowagold wrote about the difference between when she worked at a low cost spay neuter place and where she works now. If you can find the thread you might find it enlightening.


----------



## DianaM

jweisman54 said:


> So, I emailed the Pet Resort where Izzy is asking how she was doing and this is the response I got.
> 
> _"She is having a blast. She thinks she is a snowplow. Completely submerging herself and plowing along under the snow. It's hysterical! Izzy is having a blast in all our BAD WEATHER. She loves the snow and she plays really good with the other dogs."_
> 
> Makes me feel good!


Izzy sounds hilarious! Glad she's having fun!


----------



## Jamm

Ohh So now we have 1 of the boys already snipped and 1 getting snipped! are any of the other boys approaching their time? Were still waiting with Joey. Hes a brat but he is a brat because of his age haha. Still no lifting of the leg but marking like mad on walks!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Aw, yay Izzy!!! You must be a proud mama! It's nice to know that they are having fun... I felt the same way when we left Maya...

So how much snow did everyone end up getting!? I think we dodged the bullet a bit here. They predicted about 40cm, but we ended up with maybe 20-something cms? A lot of it came down as ice. Not fun. It took my bf over 2 hours to get to work (why he even went, I am not sure, he left after 3 hours?). Maya likes the snow, but wasn't overly impressed, it kind of buried the stairs and she couldn't see them, so she pottied on the porch instead. :doh: Bry shovelled off the stairs when he got home. Now... it's just bitterly cold  I know I am Canadian and shouldn't complain... but I am soooooo tired of winter!! I worked on cruise ships for 3 winters in a row to avoid all this!! Lol.

Bryan and I were just talking last night about how slowly but surely Maya's behaviour is changing. She seems much calmer at times. She's jumping up on the couch (while playing) less....plays more independently.... still a madwoman at door greetings. We just can't believe that she has been with us about 8 months... and how much our life has changed (for the better) because of her.

***Izzy will quietly go into another room, start rifling through clothing or whatever she can and then walk with her tail up all proud and make sure we see what she has, then goes under the dining room table where we can't get her. She then plays, you can't get me, by going forward and back underneath the table. *** YES!!! This is one of Maya's favourite games to play too!!


----------



## jweisman54

I am glad we are not alone with what our pups are doing. I hear you with the cold and snowy weather. I am not looking forward to going back to Boston tomorrow from nice and warm Florida. I would so much rather see palm trees than naked trees and white **** all over the ground!


----------



## Jamm

I deff dont think Joey is getting any better haha, but hes not getting any worse either. Right now his thing is obsessively chasing his tail, which is starting to worry me. And then shredding the fur from his tail. Hes been sleeping till 815/830 every day though, which is nice! Have not taken the poor dude out on a walk since last week but i have the no pull harness. So I think were good there. SO glad to hear Izzy is getting great reviews from the day care


----------



## jweisman54

I wouldn't worry too much about Joey chasing his tail, Izzy has been chasing her tail since she was born. The funny thing is that she chases it in the tiniest of spaces too. Like in between our glass coffee table and two couches with our legs dangling down. As long as she has that long furry toy to play with, she is a very happy camper. Oh, and she also chases it in the snow!! My last two dogs, golden and black lab, chased their tails until they were old and couldn't even walk. So, be prepared for a long haul on this one!


----------



## kkudi

Hello everyone. I haven't been here for a while, but i just wanted to see how everyone's doing and wish happy birthday to Gracie too!!

Also, Eric had his neutering operation today, we dropped him off around 9am in the morning and picked him up a couple of hours ago.

Everything seems to have gone well, although he's whimpering a little bit...

The incision is very small indeed, and just like Ian'sgran said in another thread (A few weeks ago), the testicles area looks a lot worse than it actually is. (although apparently that's normal)...

how is everyone else doing? uni has been taking most of my time, that's why I haven't been on much.

will be back to my normal self in the summer ;-) 

x


----------



## jweisman54

Andreas, I am sure Eric will be fine. It is so much easier with the male pups. The incision when Izzy was spayed was about 6-7 inches long with LOTS of stitches. I am sure he is in pain. Just give him lots of love and cuddling and he will be back to his old self before you know it.


----------



## jweisman54

Has anyone noticed that our thread is now number 8....WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kkudi

I am sure he will be fine, he is very drowsy and he is holding one of his toys in his mouth while lying down.


----------



## iansgran

Eric will be fine. Probably won't be able to keep him quiet for the next few days like you are suppose to. This winter weather is driving us all crazy. Really two inches of ice. No sidewalks clear anywhere so no walks. Are backyard is so slippery it is not safe--one big skating rink. Today it was warmer and so things started to melt but that just makes it worse tonight because of the refreeze. And now they are predicting snow everyday for the next week. Snow on top of ice--Yeak. I haven't been out of the house in 4 days cooped up with a boy and dog who aren't getting any exercise. I have never hated winter so much. Jaro doesn't really like to go out on the ice because he can't smell anything--and it seems to take him much longer to find a spot. He did zoomies in the house again. Not really safe but safer than outside and once they get going not much stops them. But if you have a solution I would be happy to hear it. Hopefully we can get out for a bit tomorrow. I have only been outside to chisel ice and throw salt. At least the driveway is clear, for now, and the walkway to the street--but the melt ices it over very quickly. My son and daughter in law are leaving for California for a week Sunday. Wish I were going too. Looks like they may have picked the very tiny window of time when the planes are flying.


----------



## jweisman54

I have all that to look forward to tomorrow night coming home!


----------



## kkudi

Is it normal for him to whimper every once in a while? He woke us up at 3am last night...and from then after..he was crying infrequently until this morning.....i fed him and gave him his pain killer as instructed by my vet.....

i feel so sorry for him...i wish i could take all his pain away! this was unnecessary harm for him 
he doesnt know anything about neutering, testicles or surgeries. we're doing this to them ;(

i feel so awful i just want to cry
i cant bare the thought of my little boy being in pain........


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Hello everyone. I haven't been here for a while, but i just wanted to see how everyone's doing and wish happy birthday to Gracie too!!
> 
> Also, Eric had his neutering operation today, we dropped him off around 9am in the morning and picked him up a couple of hours ago.
> 
> Everything seems to have gone well, although he's whimpering a little bit...
> 
> The incision is very small indeed, and just like Ian'sgran said in another thread (A few weeks ago), the testicles area looks a lot worse than it actually is. (although apparently that's normal)...
> 
> how is everyone else doing? uni has been taking most of my time, that's why I haven't been on much.
> 
> will be back to my normal self in the summer ;-)
> 
> x


Hey there!  Wow...snip snip huh! What made you go for it in the end? Alf is still intact but so far no real problems (besides the fact he trys to mark the hall where we have obedience class lol )



kkudi said:


> Is it normal for him to whimper every once in a while? He woke us up at 3am last night...and from then after..he was crying infrequently until this morning.....i fed him and gave him his pain killer as instructed by my vet.....
> 
> i feel so sorry for him...i wish i could take all his pain away! this was unnecessary harm for him
> he doesnt know anything about neutering, testicles or surgeries. we're doing this to them ;(
> 
> i feel so awful i just want to cry
> i cant bare the thought of my little boy being in pain........


Poor Eric, Alfie sends hugs to his bro!


----------



## Jamm

Omgsh  Joey is WAY too ball crazy. He just bit a huge hole in my ankle trying to get his **** ball. Makes me so frustrated. Then he pushes it under the couch. SO annoying!!! Hes being good now  but my ankle  

Im sorry Eric wasn't feeling too hot in the night


----------



## jackie_hubert

kkudi said:


> Is it normal for him to whimper every once in a while? He woke us up at 3am last night...and from then after..he was crying infrequently until this morning.....i fed him and gave him his pain killer as instructed by my vet.....
> 
> i feel so sorry for him...i wish i could take all his pain away! this was unnecessary harm for him
> he doesnt know anything about neutering, testicles or surgeries. we're doing this to them ;(
> 
> i feel so awful i just want to cry
> i cant bare the thought of my little boy being in pain........


Did u get pain meds? Don't worry he'll be fine. Think about the potential future pain you're saving him.


----------



## kkudi

yes the vet gave us some pain-killer tablets....they told us to give him 1.5 tablet per day....hes had it all for today x

*sigh*....i just want this ordeal he's going through to be over and done with. i feel so sorry for him...he's sleeping on my feet right now....in a rather awkward position....legs up....


----------



## iansgran

I am sure he will be fine very soon. Just keep checking the incision to make sure there is no infection or that it starts to look worse. Jaro whimpers sometimes just because he wants to go after the cat, or while he is sleeping. It may just be that. If he is eating and peeing and pooping he is most likely fine. In not time at all he will be feisty as ever.



kkudi said:


> yes the vet gave us some pain-killer tablets....they told us to give him 1.5 tablet per day....hes had it all for today x
> 
> *sigh*....i just want this ordeal he's going through to be over and done with. i feel so sorry for him...he's sleeping on my feet right now....in a rather awkward position....legs up....


----------



## Maya's_Mom

kkudi said:


> yes the vet gave us some pain-killer tablets....they told us to give him 1.5 tablet per day....hes had it all for today x
> 
> *sigh*....i just want this ordeal he's going through to be over and done with. i feel so sorry for him...he's sleeping on my feet right now....in a rather awkward position....legs up....


Awww... Maya sends her best wishes to Eric!! I am sure he will be fine... poor guy. It's so sad to see them after surgery  I felt bad for Maya, she had TWO incisions, poor gal. He will come through it.... he just needs quiet time and lots of cuddles!

Welcome home Joyce  How was it arriving to all the white s**t after sunny Florida?! It's nowing here now.... AGAIN. I tell you, so tired of it. I had to laugh the other day, I was walking Maya and thought of Izzy and what the pet resort said about her.... Maya was going across people's lawns (instead of walking politely on the sidewalks... which, well are covered in snow anyway...), but she was kinda running with her mouth open, eating the snow.... like PacMan!! And I thought of Izzy and her snowplow techniques  Maya has this thing with THROWING herself into snowbanks too.... or, onto the pristine white lawns that have not been touched.... TOSSES herself on and rolls around like a moron... it's pretty funny.


----------



## iansgran

Jaro loves to make doggy snow angles and now we have 5 inches of snow on top of the 2 inches of ice for him to do them in. And they are saying snow every day next week. At least someone likes it.
I just read the post about the lady who says rescue has her dog and won't give him back. Wow, what do I say. It got pretty hot. I can't help but feel for anyone who loses their dog, but like some folks said how much of the real story do we know. Glad I don't have to play Solomon.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Doggy snow angels... so funny to watch them do it! I just stand there and wonder what the passing cars think.....

Trying to catch up on the rescue link.... I feel for anyone who loses their dog... but two sides to every story? As long as the dog is safe and loved...


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> Awww... Maya sends her best wishes to Eric!! I am sure he will be fine... poor guy. It's so sad to see them after surgery  I felt bad for Maya, she had TWO incisions, poor gal. He will come through it.... he just needs quiet time and lots of cuddles!
> 
> Welcome home Joyce  How was it arriving to all the white s**t after sunny Florida?! It's nowing here now.... AGAIN. I tell you, so tired of it. I had to laugh the other day, I was walking Maya and thought of Izzy and what the pet resort said about her.... Maya was going across people's lawns (instead of walking politely on the sidewalks... which, well are covered in snow anyway...), but she was kinda running with her mouth open, eating the snow.... like PacMan!! And I thought of Izzy and her snowplow techniques  Maya has this thing with THROWING herself into snowbanks too.... or, onto the pristine white lawns that have not been touched.... TOSSES herself on and rolls around like a moron... it's pretty funny.


Hehe, I love the Pacman analogy lol!!!!!! I can just see it... 

Andreas, I hope Eric had a good night and is on the mend.


----------



## jweisman54

We are home safe and sound in the winter wonderland. The plane ride was great until we reached close to home and then it became hellish. We hit a rainstorm in the sky and the plane was tumbling around up and down. Everyone screamed, I screamed, the lady beside me grabbed my hand. Scared the you know what out of me. We landed in pure fog and rain. Frankly, would rather be back in Florida where it is already in the 70's. Just getting ready to pick Izzy up.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Glad you are home safe and sound.
(((HUGS))) for Izzy, sorry about our weather but today we might hit 40 (bring out the BBQ)
June


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

DianaM said:


> Yea I told my husband he needs to clear a patch for Gracie to go potty in because she ended up pooping on the street where there wasn't a foot of snow lol. It's times like this that I wish we had a fenced yard so I could watch her from inside the house. She was moping around looking out the window ALL DAY.


I cannot wait to have a fence for Finlay. We have a tie out for him and he just loves sitting out there and staring! Playing balls (always throws the ball beyond his line and needs someone to retriever for him!)

When he's not out, he's staring and supervising from the inside! I think he will be sad to see the snow melt, just loves it!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Jamm said:


> Ohh So now we have 1 of the boys already snipped and 1 getting snipped! are any of the other boys approaching their time? Were still waiting with Joey. Hes a brat but he is a brat because of his age haha. Still no lifting of the leg but marking like mad on walks!


We are planning for April 19th for his insurance.... marking and lifting his leg lots....I tolerate 2 or 3 then he has to walk and not be sniffing and marking incessantly!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I could only read back like 10 pages....man oh man I wish I could get on here more often to talk April Puppies with all of you!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Finlay has not been the same since the Nylabone incident.

Poor guy. We're starting an elimination diet as we thought his troubles in January were more Nylabone issues (it was ingested Nov 26th, last pieces puked Doc 24th, scope to see if there were even more pieces after a ton of tummy troubles was 2 weeks ago).

Coincidental I guess. Fin was getting us up around 1am and needing outside. The first night he did mess in our bedroom -but we ignored him thinking he was being silly. He would be fine throughout the day, but then at 1am need out to explode with the runs. Frig it has been hell. We did a rice diet, now moving onto an elimination diet. Oh the joys...happy and normal otherwise and happily eating all the different tastes and smells we're throwing at him!!! I am thinking about considering a home cooked diet rather than finding a brand of dog food that will work -however I want to do more research first.

He has this goopy eye that is like a car's indicator light. He will be fine for a few days sometimes and one morning he'll have the goopy eye and we know that night he'll be up. Every time it's bang on. It starts to clear, means we get to sleep through the night again!

Love having vet's cell phone and email contact for help along the way -the new vet we are using from the Nylabone incident has been the best decision to switch we could have made.

Fin sure is lucky he's cute....these sleepless nights and going to work the next day are good practice for babies!

He is just about to wrap up his first agility attempt -his 6th/final class is tomorrow night. He loves the tunnel, not sure if we'll continue in agility ot try fly ball. He is wonderful at being sent away from me to either his target or over "jumps" (they either have the pole on the ground or one bar high as most of the dogs are young still). Hates the wobble board!

I am anxious to get the food stuff/tummy issues sorted out -ruling our lives right now. He's worth it though, of course!


----------



## jweisman54

ILoveMyGolden said:


> I cannot wait to have a fence for Finlay. We have a tie out for him and he just loves sitting out there and staring! Playing balls (always throws the ball beyond his line and needs someone to retriever for him!)
> 
> When he's not out, he's staring and supervising from the inside! I think he will be sad to see the snow melt, just loves it!


The snow is so deep here that we cannot let Izzy go out in it. It is over her head!!!!

Just picked her up from the kennel where she has been for 10 days while we vacationed in Florida. She is glad to be home and smells so nice from her grooming. 

We too, are looking into fencing in the spring since this is a neighborhood and I cannot let her go loose.


----------



## jweisman54

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Finlay has not been the same since the Nylabone incident.
> 
> Poor guy. We're starting an elimination diet as we thought his troubles in January were more Nylabone issues (it was ingested Nov 26th, last pieces puked Doc 24th, scope to see if there were even more pieces after a ton of tummy troubles was 2 weeks ago).
> 
> Coincidental I guess. Fin was getting us up around 1am and needing outside. The first night he did mess in our bedroom -but we ignored him thinking he was being silly. He would be fine throughout the day, but then at 1am need out to explode with the runs. Frig it has been hell. We did a rice diet, now moving onto an elimination diet. Oh the joys...happy and normal otherwise and happily eating all the different tastes and smells we're throwing at him!!! I am thinking about considering a home cooked diet rather than finding a brand of dog food that will work -however I want to do more research first.
> 
> He has this goopy eye that is like a car's indicator light. He will be fine for a few days sometimes and one morning he'll have the goopy eye and we know that night he'll be up. Every time it's bang on. It starts to clear, means we get to sleep through the night again!
> 
> Love having vet's cell phone and email contact for help along the way -the new vet we are using from the Nylabone incident has been the best decision to switch we could have made.
> 
> Fin sure is lucky he's cute....these sleepless nights and going to work the next day are good practice for babies!
> 
> He is just about to wrap up his first agility attempt -his 6th/final class is tomorrow night. He loves the tunnel, not sure if we'll continue in agility ot try fly ball. He is wonderful at being sent away from me to either his target or over "jumps" (they either have the pole on the ground or one bar high as most of the dogs are young still). Hates the wobble board!
> 
> I am anxious to get the food stuff/tummy issues sorted out -ruling our lives right now. He's worth it though, of course!


What food has Finlay been on? We had issues with Izzy for so long and found it to be Chicken as the culprit. She is now on Taste of the Wild, Sierra Mountain (which is lamb) grain free. She is doing very well on it, no loose poops or vomiting, no itchy skin, beautiful coat and a nice weight too. I give Izzy nylabones but throw them away when they get really worn out. I get her the extra tuff ones that are much more difficult to get through. She also eats tissues (whole) and paper receipts among other things but hasn't had a problem. They usually come out the other end....and we are so vigilant about not leaving things lying around the house too.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden




----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Our ball crazy boy! That's his orange ball, and if that's not in his mouth, it's a tennis ball. We are going to find about 10 tennis balls in the yard once the snow melts -he digs them down, buries them and loses them.....goof!


----------



## iansgran

So sorry Finlay is still having problems. I know how bad you must feel and all the stress it can cause. But, boy is he beautiful. And glad you had some time to post. We miss hearing from you guys.
OMG, Joyce, glad you made it to land safely. What a winter this has been.
I am in love with these West Paw designs zogolex toys--the Bumi, is my favorite but the huck is good too. I am going to buy the others soon--the frisbe one, and the funny ball one. They all have cutzy names I can't remember. They are rubbery like kongs but different shapes. Jaro has yet to put a dent in any of them and he chews and pulls and tugs them plenty. Plus, if the dog does destroy it they will send you another one for free. Jaro just doesn't like nylabones, but he loves these. Jaro is a paper eater, too. He picks it up from anywhere and runs away. And often some goes down before I can get it back.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

jweisman54 said:


> What food has Finlay been on? We had issues with Izzy for so long and found it to be Chicken as the culprit. She is now on Taste of the Wild, Sierra Mountain (which is lamb) grain free. She is doing very well on it, no loose poops or vomiting, no itchy skin, beautiful coat and a nice weight too. I give Izzy nylabones but throw them away when they get really worn out. I get her the extra tuff ones that are much more difficult to get through. She also eats tissues (whole) and paper receipts among other things but hasn't had a problem. They usually come out the other end....and we are so vigilant about not leaving things lying around the house too.


Fin came home on Nutreco Wholesome Blend Large Breed puppy. It's made in Ontario and parented by Maple Leaf Foods. I suspect Chicken is the culprit, but might go grain free too -thank you for letting me know what you use, it's something we could consider. Fin has a good coat and skin (for now, lol) but yah....something's not right inside! 

Funny that Izzy eats the tissues and receipts! Fin will eat anything, however we're extra careful and have done a lot of work with him and the command "show me" and we encourage him to show off and give anything he puts in his mouth now and it seems to work pretty well and we always trade for a ball which is always a win for him, haha.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

More ball craziness....!









....no brakes!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ian'sgran said:


> So sorry Finlay is still having problems. I know how bad you must feel and all the stress it can cause. But, boy is he beautiful. And glad you had some time to post. We miss hearing from you guys.




We will try to make it on here more often....I finally had a Sunday with nothing going on and made it on the computer to slack and not work! Work is nuts, it's always nuts, but it makes me not want to be on a computer more than I need to be! Wedding planning is amping up as well...and then there's Fin who's keeping me sleep deprived, hopefully he will be back to normal soon.


----------



## jackie_hubert

We are just transitioning from acana lamb to natural balance but I don't think it will make a big difference. He never has loose just soft stools so unless we see a marked improvement in both his poop and in overall health we're gonna stick with acana or go back to orijin or maybe try evo or innova. I just have this feeling that nb is not great fir him with the low low protein and all - certainly looks and smells like cardboard. 

His breeder facebooked me a couple of days ago telling me that cosmo is too skinny! I totally disagree but she's worried  he's 64lbs. What so u think based on his pictures and the video?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I think 64 lbs for a puppy his age is a great weight? I don't know how tall he is, but he looks good? Fin isn't 60lbs yet (56lbs! and isn't gaining any with the runs, lol)


----------



## jweisman54

Cosmo looks fine. Izzy looks like she gained weight while we were gone. I told them how much to feed her and sent a brand new unopened 15 lb. bag and there was not a lot left. I know she got a huge amount of exercise while I was gone too. I will have to watch how much she eats now.


----------



## jweisman54

ILoveMyGolden said:


> I think 64 lbs for a puppy his age is a great weight? I don't know how tall he is, but he looks good? Fin isn't 60lbs yet (56lbs! and isn't gaining any with the runs, lol)



Izzy was 64 lbs a few weeks ago and the vet wanted to keep her weight closer to 60 but no can do.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

How much food is everyone feeding?

I can't even answer this right now, as his diet has been so messed.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin played with a 220lb English Mastiff today and wow....made him look like a little squirt again! The Mastiff was probably the best play Fin's had in a while and he played so gently for such a massive dog. It was awesome to see them rolling around in the snow and having such a good time. Fin left with lots of crinkly fur on his ears and neck!


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy is eating 1.5 cups twice a day of the taste of the wild lamb.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Last time Fin ate dog food he was being fed 5x a day (we had been doing three but were advised to try smaller meals when we first had problems again!) and it was probably just about 3 1/2 cups.


----------



## Jamm

Joey eats 4 cups a day. 2 in the AM, 2 in the PM. Joyce how was Izzy when you picked her up?? Joey will be boarded for the first time in 2 weeks. My parents are refusing to watch him when im away  Im worried about it tho, my baby alone in the world!<3


----------



## jweisman54

Jamm: Izzy was great at the kennel....more like a doggie hotel. They are let out twice during the day to pee and poop and then at various intervals for a couple of hours to play with all the other dogs in a huge fenced in yard. She absolutely loved it there and they loved her. Oh, and get this, she slept on a raised cot with blankets. Talk about being spoiled. I think Joey will be fine. Too bad your folks couldn't watch him, it is expensive on the wallet to board. It cost me $350 with the grooming. Make sure Joey is groomed before he comes home.


----------



## iansgran

Jaro is eating total 2 cups a day of kibble (now a mix of Eukanuba LBP and Taste of the Wild Wetlands) plus he gets training treats , and a kong or a marrow bone most days. Plus Ian'sgrandfather feeds him snacks when he is having them. (little bits) I don't think any of the dogs look fat or too skinny. Finlay certainly has a great thick coat so it would be hard to tell. I remember that photo of him and his mother. She looked pretty small, so maybe he takes after her.


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> We are just transitioning from acana lamb to natural balance but I don't think it will make a big difference. He never has loose just soft stools so unless we see a marked improvement in both his poop and in overall health we're gonna stick with acana or go back to orijin or maybe try evo or innova. I just have this feeling that nb is not great fir him with the low low protein and all - certainly looks and smells like cardboard.
> 
> His breeder facebooked me a couple of days ago telling me that cosmo is too skinny! I totally disagree but she's worried  he's 64lbs. What so u think based on his pictures and the video?


Really!? I would never have questioned his weight just looking at him in pics. Ill be taking roxy in to the vet probably towards the end of the month for HW testing and pre-op labs for her spay. Ill see what they think of her weight than. I still have not stopped there to weigh her, but I can tell you she FEELS heavy ! Roxy stools are firm.



Ian'sgran said:


> Jaro is eating total 2 cups a day of kibble (now a mix of Eukanuba LBP and Taste of the Wild Wetlands) plus he gets training treats , and a kong or a marrow bone most days. Plus Ian'sgrandfather feeds him snacks when he is having them. (little bits) I don't think any of the dogs look fat or too skinny. Finlay certainly has a great thick coat so it would be hard to tell. I remember that photo of him and his mother. She looked pretty small, so maybe he takes after her.


1.5 cups twice a day with numerous treats, usually those tiny bitty buddy treats and a few larger bones........


Finley's coat is just beautiful!!!!Such a handsome boy! Why do these goldens have such tummy /digestion troubles? Could any of this be a reaction to a med? I feel bad for you Finleys Mom 
We too are going to fence in the backyard. There is only the back and than replacing the front wood panels with the white vinyl fence. The other two sides are already fenced, I think Im only going to go fo the 4 foot fence along the back, we enjoy seeing the wooded area back there. Oh joy...than we can deal with muddy paws!!! Too many trees to have grass grow back there

Joyce welcome back to reality!!! lol
Sounds like Izzy did well at the pet condo 
I

Sherie Im going on a hunt for those toys you mentioned. Roxy doesn't need them but I think I do!!! 
Oh and I bought the gentle leader and the easy walk harness both..........I don't like the way the easy walk fits, the head harness I love but its going to take awhile to get roxy accustomed to it. Sooooo for hubby I picked up something that is called a 3 in 1 harness.. car harness... walking harness..........it fits great and I love everything EXCEPT its pink......lol But he likes it and she walks great on it. It got wet the other day so I had taken it off to allow it to dry, hubby wanted it back on her because the difference was "amazing" !


----------



## jweisman54

I just got a new Easy Walk M/L harness. It fits well, but she still can get out of it and it ABSOLUTELY DOES NOT STOP THE PULLING. Only the Gentle Leader or Halti does.


----------



## jweisman54

REality! This isn't reality, it is like living in the North Pole! The snow is so high on the sides of all the driveways that you cannot see any cars.

Oh and by the way, more snow tomorrow night.

Being a Florida resident may look more appealing if we keep getting snow, LOL!!!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ian'sgran said:


> Jaro is eating total 2 cups a day of kibble (now a mix of Eukanuba LBP and Taste of the Wild Wetlands) plus he gets training treats , and a kong or a marrow bone most days. Plus Ian'sgrandfather feeds him snacks when he is having them. (little bits) I don't think any of the dogs look fat or too skinny. Finlay certainly has a great thick coat so it would be hard to tell. I remember that photo of him and his mother. She looked pretty small, so maybe he takes after her.


Totally, he gets his small size from her and her ears....he has his Dad's face though! Though, as much as he wasn't "the runt" with his smallness at birth too is maybe a factor? When we had a playdate with his sister last weekend, she has atleast a 1/2 inch on him! When he was younger we got the "look at those paws he's going to be so big" but now it's switched to "he seems small for a golden?" Some ask if he's full golden (argh....lol :doh As per weight, he's not skinny, but he's certainly never been a "fat" puppy either, always on the skinny side or in good weight....which is ok I suppose.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

KaMu said:


> Finley's coat is just beautiful!!!!Such a handsome boy! Why do these goldens have such tummy /digestion troubles? Could any of this be a reaction to a med? I feel bad for you Finleys Mom
> We too are going to fence in the backyard. There is only the back and than replacing the front wood panels with the white vinyl fence. The other two sides are already fenced, I think Im only going to go fo the 4 foot fence along the back, we enjoy seeing the wooded area back there. Oh joy...than we can deal with muddy paws!!! Too many trees to have grass grow back there


Thank-you about the coat comments, he is a pretty big cutie!

He hasn't been on meds since December now....amoxycillin, so I am not sure that would have gotten us an upset tummy from early Jan until now? Good thought though.

We are in a new subdivision so no one has fences and so I assume we'll all go in this Spring/Summer. Neighbours on both sides have dogs and we've already chatted and want them up, that's 2/3 of what we need to fence which is nice to know they're on board. I would love to have a wooded area on our property.....next house I hope....we have a postage stamp lot....40x112! Lucky to have the dog park less than a km from home....28 acres of woods!


----------



## iansgran

Ask the vet about the amoxycillin and the tummy issues. I know it can do things to people. But he looks plenty healthy form his photos. And beautiful.


----------



## jweisman54

I still think the tummy issues could all be from sensitivities to foods and possibly the amox. as well.


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Thank-you about the coat comments, he is a pretty big cutie!
> 
> He hasn't been on meds since December now....amoxycillin, so I am not sure that would have gotten us an upset tummy from early Jan until now? Good thought though.
> 
> We are in a new subdivision so no one has fences and so I assume we'll all go in this Spring/Summer. Neighbours on both sides have dogs and we've already chatted and want them up, that's 2/3 of what we need to fence which is nice to know they're on board. I would love to have a wooded area on our property.....next house I hope....we have a postage stamp lot....40x112! Lucky to have the dog park less than a km from home....28 acres of woods!


And after 32 years here I am sure our final home will NOT have woods! The last thing we feel like doing in fall is raking. The back yard is just awe natural we call it the... back to nature look. Much too much work.


----------



## jackie_hubert

2 cups a day here.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Finlay has not been the same since the Nylabone incident.
> 
> Poor guy. We're starting an elimination diet as we thought his troubles in January were more Nylabone issues (it was ingested Nov 26th, last pieces puked Doc 24th, scope to see if there were even more pieces after a ton of tummy troubles was 2 weeks ago).
> 
> Coincidental I guess. Fin was getting us up around 1am and needing outside. The first night he did mess in our bedroom -but we ignored him thinking he was being silly. He would be fine throughout the day, but then at 1am need out to explode with the runs. Frig it has been hell. We did a rice diet, now moving onto an elimination diet. Oh the joys...happy and normal otherwise and happily eating all the different tastes and smells we're throwing at him!!! I am thinking about considering a home cooked diet rather than finding a brand of dog food that will work -however I want to do more research first.
> 
> He has this goopy eye that is like a car's indicator light. He will be fine for a few days sometimes and one morning he'll have the goopy eye and we know that night he'll be up. Every time it's bang on. It starts to clear, means we get to sleep through the night again!
> 
> Love having vet's cell phone and email contact for help along the way -the new vet we are using from the Nylabone incident has been the best decision to switch we could have made.
> 
> Fin sure is lucky he's cute....these sleepless nights and going to work the next day are good practice for babies!
> 
> He is just about to wrap up his first agility attempt -his 6th/final class is tomorrow night. He loves the tunnel, not sure if we'll continue in agility ot try fly ball. He is wonderful at being sent away from me to either his target or over "jumps" (they either have the pole on the ground or one bar high as most of the dogs are young still). Hates the wobble board!
> 
> I am anxious to get the food stuff/tummy issues sorted out -ruling our lives right now. He's worth it though, of course!


Hello again! :wavey: Finlay is so handsome! Alfie has had tummy issues too, we're on rice and chicken right now and will be going on a gluten free food soon as I suspect an allergy to corn or something like that!! Have you had any other symptoms such as itching or dermatitis??? They can also be signs of a food allergy.

Joyce, glad you're back safe and sound and so is Izzy! 

Jackie, I expect if Cosmo is quite large in frame then he could safely carry a few more pounds anyway. Alfie is in the mid 70's now, around 73lb last check but I expect he's a bit more now. He has a large frame so he can carry it well and if he was in the 60's he'd start looking skinny I think.


----------



## njames

So Bradley got his first grooming over the weekend. The groomer is also a breeder in our area for goldens. We looked to her first while looking for a puppy, but she was too much for our taste. As soon as she saw Bradley she went crazy over him. She asked to see his papers and wants him for breeding! lol. My wife said she doesn't want to be a pimp. haha...we shall see, he is limited so i would have to speak with the breeder when he is old enough.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

He's not ever itchy (aside from loving when we give him some itchies behind his ears!) so I don't think that "side" of an allergy has reared it's head....yet!

I think the vet would have mentioned the amox as a possibility, he hasn't -and so I don't think we're going to run with that however if he was prescribed it in the future I would note the tummy issues for sure.

njames -is your groomer a reputable breeder? If your dog just had its first grooming I'm betting its not a show dog so I find it odd that while your dog is likely good looking/cute and has papers doesn't mean he is fit for breeding! I hope your dogs breeder if you speak to them advises you against it


----------



## njames

I took it as open ended. Probably nothing to act on ever. Just nice to hear hes good looking. Sigh, not trying to argue but i dont really agree with your view on the breeding. : / I see the importance of keeping pedigrees pure and such. But if we took your view to other species, say humans, would you be alright with that?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

njames said:


> Sigh, not trying to argue but i dont really agree with your view on the breeding. : / I see the importance of keeping pedigrees pure and such. But if we took your view to other species, say humans, would you be alright with that?


I think in certain cases my view imposed on humans could be a good thing. Stop careless people or folks on drugs from having babies they can't afford to raise  I mean that in good fun. Certainly some of my genetic traits shouldn't be "bred" but am I going to anyways? Yes. Dogs on the other hand are animals and something we really do have control over the matchmaking. As a Golden Retriever lover and "Mom" to a 9 month old pup (carefully chosen breeder and ton of research behind getting him) and my parents have an 8 year old golden (back yard bred...your dogs cute, my dogs cute, let's make 9 puppies with horrifying issues), both parents had papers -they did not have hip (or any) clearances, none did any confirmation/showing or dog sports -not to say it's a necessity, but at the very least clearances shouls be done. I'm not overly concerned at all with "keeping pedigrees pure and such" as you said, that is not what I meant at all. My dog is cute (and has papers) and I get lots of "are you going to breed him" questions too. All I was saying is that just because of those reasons doesn't make it a good reason to breed -open ended/actually happening or not, as you mentioned it on a public board so to me that's considering it even a little, so I just replied back with my view, nothing meant by it!


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> I still think the tummy issues could all be from sensitivities to foods and possibly the amox. as well.



I was really thinking more along the lines of any regular scheduled med such as flea etc...HW meds...... Though I guess Amox could be a possibility as with any med or food.

I just threw that out there as a possibility. His vet and Mommy know best with his tummy issues...


----------



## jweisman54

I'll just put this out there....so if a breeder, has the male and female as her pets and has had all clearances done on the dogs and she chooses to breed these two dogs to obtain puppies, would the breeder be called a backyard breeder?

Case in point: I probably did not research breeders as much as I should have before choosing Izzy's breeder. She has 1 male and 3 females....all with clearances and all have champion lines in them but she has never shown or plans to show any of the breeding dogs. I still consider this breeder a backyard breeder even though clearances were done and are fine because this breeder is clearly looking for the $$$$ in the end. An example here, and I am not bashing this breeder, merely making a point. My dog's mother went into heat again 6 months after having a litter of 7 in April. She was not supposed to be bred with the dad again but the dad WAS supposed to be bred to another female which she has and did. BUT, the other two females that she has also went into heat (one was Izzy's mom) and the dad got all three bitches pregnant within days of each other. Now someone tell me that this breeder was not in it for the $$$. Irresponsible is the word that I would use and backyard breeder would be the name. NO BASHING WAS INTENDED HERE, just pure opinion.


----------



## Jamm

ILoveMyGolden said:


> I think in certain cases my view imposed on humans could be a good thing. Stop careless people or folks on drugs from having babies they can't afford to raise  I mean that in good fun. Certainly some of my genetic traits shouldn't be "bred" but am I going to anyways? Yes. Dogs on the other hand are animals and something we really do have control over the matchmaking. As a Golden Retriever lover and "Mom" to a 9 month old pup (carefully chosen breeder and ton of research behind getting him) and my parents have an 8 year old golden (back yard bred...your dogs cute, my dogs cute, let's make 9 puppies with horrifying issues), both parents had papers -they did not have hip (or any) clearances, none did any confirmation/showing or dog sports -not to say it's a necessity, but at the very least clearances shouls be done. I'm not overly concerned at all with "keeping pedigrees pure and such" as you said, that is not what I meant at all. My dog is cute (and has papers) and I get lots of "are you going to breed him" questions too. All I was saying is that just because of those reasons doesn't make it a good reason to breed -open ended/actually happening or not, as you mentioned it on a public board so to me that's considering it even a little, so I just replied back with my view, nothing meant by it!



I actually got into an argument with my co-worker yesterday about breeding. I agree with what you said. He said if he had a bitch and he was poor he would breed her for money and that its not all about 'clearances' and that as long as he got conformation from the stud that the dog was healthy, that would be that. I disagree with everything he said 100%. It all started cuz a lady came in stating her 8 week old puppy 'better not die because she has to give my auntie a puppy' I was disgusted but thats the majority of people around here. Breeding their border collie's and shepherds together to get the infamous small town 'collie-shepherd'


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

jweisman54 -I guess maybe that's gray area? I don't know the answer  Clearances are definitely a step "up" to me of what a backyard breeder is, but the money making profit thing raises my eyebrow a little....! And your last sentence, but I won't go there, that's a crazy amount of puppies to bring along!

To me a backyard breeder is my uncle and my neighbour saying "hey, your dog got papers? They're cute let's breed them in the garage"

A 'legitimate' breeder I don't think falls under a standard definition, but of course there is I think two categories of "breeder" and "reputable breeder" and that's up to each individual person I suppose on what reputable is to them?

I know my breeder said upfront that having a litter of pups is not a money making venture!

Just wanted to add a PS.....that before I chose my pup most of my background in breeding animals was from horses and cattle. My family successfully bred, raised, and showed cattle and purely to improve the breed, the horses side of me know the drama of BYB horses and "properly" bred horses and to me it's just a big sore spot because we have the control to make these animals better if we chose, and too many people make irresponsible/selfish decisions to make money.


----------



## Jamm

Joyce I think im with you about your breeder. I think its great she had clearances done, a big step from other BYB's but having SO many puppies at once all for $$ is the not so great BYB coming out. BUT at least you know Izzy is healthy and comes from healthy parents.

My breeder ususally has two litters around the same time as each other. When Joey's mom and dad were bred, another bitch was also bred to Joey's dad. They were born in April, sent out in June. She had one litter in July (diff mom/dad) and then one more that the pups went home in October. She now hasn't had any until april again of this year and those are to go home in July. So having multiple litters isn't exactly a bad thing.. just depends if your like "okay breed her and him, him and her, and her and him again, now we will hahve 3x the money!! "... thats bad lol


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> I'll just put this out there....so if a breeder, has the male and female as her pets and has had all clearances done on the dogs and she chooses to breed these two dogs to obtain puppies, would the breeder be called a backyard breeder?
> 
> Case in point: I probably did not research breeders as much as I should have before choosing Izzy's breeder. She has 1 male and 3 females....all with clearances and all have champion lines in them but she has never shown or plans to show any of the breeding dogs. I still consider this breeder a backyard breeder even though clearances were done and are fine because this breeder is clearly looking for the $$$$ in the end. An example here, and I am not bashing this breeder, merely making a point. My dog's mother went into heat again 6 months after having a litter of 7 in April. She was not supposed to be bred with the dad again but the dad WAS supposed to be bred to another female which she has and did. BUT, the other two females that she has also went into heat (one was Izzy's mom) and the dad got all three bitches pregnant within days of each other. Now someone tell me that this breeder was not in it for the $$$. Irresponsible is the word that I would use and backyard breeder would be the name. NO BASHING WAS INTENDED HERE, just pure opinion.



I dont know Joyce,,I suppose accidents can happen :/ Maybe not 3 accidents though lol.......if the end goal is money, I just dont know. I guess as a potential puppy buyer knowing what I know now Id want a breeder who was doing careful breeding selections to and for the betterment of the breed. Than the pet owner has the greatest chance for the proper Golden temperament, look, health...........Thats what I think anyway.

I didn't take it as bashing at all Joyce just a good question. I am not sure of the definition of hobby breeder VS BYB


----------



## jweisman54

Supposedly, when Izzy's Aunt was bred to Izzy's father, there was no intention of getting the other two (Izzy's mom and Izzy's other aunt) pregnant. I guess the dad somehow got out of where he was being housed and got to the other two bitches and we know what happened in the end. My breeder says she is breeding for the betterment of the breed but how do you knowingly allow the male to get to all three who are in heat at the same time? That is not bettering the breed, that is backyard breeding! I also found out that this breeder is also only going to be breeding Goldens for another couple of years and then "moving on" to another type of dog to breed. Sorry, but this is backyard breeding. Maybe one step higher, but still in my mind one in the same.

Where did my signature pics of Izzy go? Strange!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KaMu

Signature is still there Joyce 
All I can say is ..I cant discuss this with any accuracy because I am to new to the breed.

Breeding is a business. I think sometimes the reputable breeders make a profit and sometimes not. I cant imagine most are not in the red though after getting championships and all the other things that come along with reputable breeding. I just cant see it as a profit type business in the long run.


----------



## jweisman54

I agree Kathleen, when they show a dog there are lots of expenses involved but when they breeder is just breeding to breed and sell with no intention of showing then it is profit. I will give the breeder this: yes it is a large expense to breed and then once a litter is born to feed and then bring all the pups to the vet. For example, these 19 pups who were born late October to 3 different moms, I am sure the amount of food they ate once they were weened and the vet bill to get their first shots and check ups was huge as well as heat lamps, etc. But at $1,000 a pup there is definitely profit involved there especially if there are no adult dogs being shown.


----------



## jweisman54

You know you love your pup when............................
you are making a bowl of tuna salad and you turn away from the counter for that one split second only to find that wonderful pup stretching her neck as far as she possibly can to lick the tuna fish from the bowl it is being prepared in and then you eat it anyway!


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> I agree Kathleen, when they show a dog there are lots of expenses involved but when they breeder is just breeding to breed and sell with no intention of showing then it is profit. I will give the breeder this: yes it is a large expense to breed and then once a litter is born to feed and then bring all the pups to the vet. For example, these 19 pups who were born late October to 3 different moms, I am sure the amount of food they ate once they were weened and the vet bill to get their first shots and check ups was huge as well as heat lamps, etc. But at $1,000 a pup there is definitely profit involved there especially if there are no adult dogs being shown.



ah yea............I like to add one thing BIG profit 


BTW...Roxy wants some tuna fish salad too!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I was considering a Great Swiss Mountain Dog before opting for another Golden and I visited one of only two Breeders in Canada (as per the CKC site at the time) and I took a lesson with me that is _totally my personal preference _and was a biggie with me when I looked for a breeder. The GSMD breeder had two males and they were kept off in random places (one behind a broken down delivery truck about 200 ft back from the house near the bush), the other in a stall in her barn. She took me to see one and he was a basket case, bouncing around, so attention starved and it just saddened me that this was his life. I continued with the visit but as you can imagine for a variety of reasons knew I wasn't getting a dog from this breeder. I know there is a way to keep males and females who are intact together, but I made a decision that day to try to opt for someone who doesn't keep both sexes. Easier with Goldens over GSMD's or "rarer" breeds, but it's something I stuck with and Izzy's family is a good example why! Our breeder doesn't keep any males, they use a different breeders male and then there is no way to have a possible issue with someone in heat or multiple in heat!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

jweisman54 said:


> You know you love your pup when............................
> you are making a bowl of tuna salad and you turn away from the counter for that one split second only to find that wonderful pup stretching her neck as far as she possibly can to lick the tuna fish from the bowl it is being prepared in and then you eat it anyway!


hahaha too cute! Fin will get the nose stretched as far as he can sometimes without moving and then his tongue will come out (think snakes tongue slithering out!) and we say "tongue in head" and away it goes.....good thing he's cute, but we're not sharing!


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> I was considering a Great Swiss Mountain Dog before opting for another Golden and I visited one of only two Breeders in Canada (as per the CKC site at the time) and I took a lesson with me that is _totally my personal preference _and was a biggie with me when I looked for a breeder. The GSMD breeder had two males and they were kept off in random places (one behind a broken down delivery truck about 200 ft back from the house near the bush), the other in a stall in her barn. She took me to see one and he was a basket case, bouncing around, so attention starved and it just saddened me that this was his life. I continued with the visit but as you can imagine for a variety of reasons knew I wasn't getting a dog from this breeder. I know there is a way to keep males and females who are intact together, but I made a decision that day to try to opt for someone who doesn't keep both sexes. Easier with Goldens over GSMD's or "rarer" breeds, but it's something I stuck with and Izzy's family is a good example why! Our breeder doesn't keep any males, they use a different breeders male and then there is no way to have a possible issue with someone in heat or multiple in heat!



hmm thats a good point, and one that never crossed my mind to be honest. I wonder how ...when the better breeders have both sexes how that works?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

How do I change my avatar pic or signature photo?

Obviously I've changed it before, but can't find the spot again apparently?


----------



## KaMu

control panel on the left says change avatar


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I couldn't find the control panel...."CP" didn't stand out to me, lol.

Got it! Thank-you! Edited both pictures!


----------



## jweisman54

Nice new pics!


----------



## jweisman54

KaMu said:


> hmm thats a good point, and one that never crossed my mind to be honest. I wonder how ...when the better breeders have both sexes how that works?


I know in Izzy's breeders case what she does is keep the male in her bedroom or another part of the house and keep the females (can you imagine, all 3 go into heat at the same time twice a year) in another part of the house. I think in the summer she keeps the male outside in a kennel. But I do agree that you might only want to keep one sex, either male or female. The other thing that I found out was that none, yes NONE, have ever been to obedience classes. She claims that they are obedient. I don't think so. The male (dad to all umpteen puppies for the last 3 years) jumps and scales fences and does not sit when told. Thanks goodness that I got a great puppy out of him. In talking with my pup's brother's mom, she feels the same way that I do. Unfortunately, it is all after the fact now. I should have spent the extra couple of hundred $$ and found a pup with show dog parents and excellent clearances. But I love my Izzy and she is beautiful and getting to be obedient.


----------



## iansgran

I also always thought BYB was the person who didn't get clearances--whether they did it often or just occasionally (let the kids see how life begins). And that if they got clearances they were a breeder-Jaro came from an accidental breeding--the breeder had planned to breed the mom, just not to this male (who was just under two and had his clearances by the time the puppies were born). She did show her dogs in conformation and obedience and agility, so they have titles. In this case the mom came into season and was impregnated before the breeder was really aware. I know some breeders who keep both sexes (usually only one male) send him away when the bitches are in season. That is what my breeder usually does, just didn't get him away soon enough so she said. I know my breeder wasn't one of the best but Jaro has certainly been healthy and has a wonderful temperment. When visiting breeders I did also notice the lack of obedience in many of the show dogs--one of the reasons I did like my breeder is because her dogs have obedience titles. In our search we drove three states away to look at a year old puppy who was too big to show and he was wild. Didn't even know sit. He was beautiful but had lived in a kennel and did not know any commands so I thought it would be like getting one very big puppy to train even house train. 
Ok, on the other topic I don't want to say how many dog licked foods I have eaten.
Got my new fancy design gentle leader today and a raised food bowl set. Will have to take some photos soon.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Clearances do not a reputable breeder make, they're just one piece of the puzzle. It's really about improving the breed, period, IMHO. 

So we removed the rice from cosmo's meals and he's not having soft poop, yay!


----------



## jweisman54

Sherie,
Where did you get the raised bowls?


----------



## jweisman54

jackie_hubert said:


> Clearances do not a reputable breeder make, they're just one piece of the puzzle. It's really about improving the breed, period, IMHO.
> 
> So we removed the rice from cosmo's meals and he's not having soft poop, yay!


I agree with you about improving the breed, but how can one do so by breeding constantly and to the same male.

Yay for Cosmo, no more rice for him.


----------



## KaMu

Well we made our appointment for Roxy! Snip Snip snip on March 3rd. Pre-op labs Feb 25th Hip and elbow xrays which they do do there will be done at the time of the spay than Ill send them in to OFA. I have paper work from OFA site part the vet fills out and than Ill send in the fee and the xrays to be read. Ill be having her micro chipped at the same time  Shes getting the ultimate vet appointment lol


----------



## jweisman54

KaMu said:


> Well we made our appointment for Roxy! Snip Snip snip on March 3rd. Pre-op labs Feb 25th Hip and elbow xrays which they do do there will be done at the time of the spay than Ill send them in to OFA. I have paper work from OFA site part the vet fills out and than Ill send in the fee and the xrays to be read. Ill be having her micro chipped at the same time  Shes getting the ultimate vet appointment lol


That definitely sounds like the ultimate. I did not get Izzy's hips and elbows x rayed. I figure, I am not breeding so there wasn't a need.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

That does sound like the ultimate vet appointment!

Fin came home to us microchipped -does it make a difference if they're done earlier or later? I was reading that drama thread about that person who had her dog taken (or whatever happened) and that rescue and am glad Fin is done and it's dealt with, not that we could pay him to run away or anything -but you really never know!


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> That definitely sounds like the ultimate. I did not get Izzy's hips and elbows x rayed. I figure, I am not breeding so there wasn't a need.



Im having them done just to see if there is anything I need to be or not be doing with her. If her hips are not too good I would want to know so that I can do what is best for her. Like a base line. Does she need supplements earlier rather than later in her life, can we safely jump if we go that route with training..........I just want to know. And this is the surest way for me to find out. So all that's left is an eye exam which Ill do later in the summer. Fortunately we have one pretty close by.


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> I agree with you about improving the breed, but how can one do so by breeding constantly and to the same male.
> 
> Yay for Cosmo, no more rice for him.


They usually do not breed to the same male. A breeder watches who is doing well in various venues and selects dogs they want to breed their dog to because they want to combine their looks or talents with their own dog's to make better dogs. The don't usually breed two of their own together.

I'm not sure now that rice firms things up at all or if it's been making things worse.


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> That does sound like the ultimate vet appointment!
> 
> Fin came home to us microchipped -does it make a difference if they're done earlier or later? I was reading that drama thread about that person who had her dog taken (or whatever happened) and that rescue and am glad Fin is done and it's dealt with, not that we could pay him to run away or anything -but you really never know!


I have never micro-chipped before my dogs were tattoed. I was hesitant but the more I read on here and not just that one thread but the Goldens that go missing is troubling, and soooo many in rescue it makes you wonder how so many end up in rescue by accident through a set of uncanny circumstances. So this Ive decided is a must, for Roxy's benefit.


----------



## jweisman54

I microchipped Izzy as well. Once Roxy is done you just have to register the chip number and pay the company a fee as well.

Jackie, that is why I have been dwelling over the breeding issue. I am now furious at the decision that my breeder has made to constantly breed the same 3 females to the one male and he is only a little over 2 years old!


----------



## KaMu

Thanks Joyce Im not sure who they use but that will be done via computer March 3rd!


----------



## DianaM

We have been trying to decide what the best time to get Gracie spayed will be. We wanted to wait until she's one but now I'm wondering if there's much benefit of waiting two more months (btw, OMG!) or not since she had her first heat last month. I'm starting to think this month would be best for multiple reasons. We have a trip to Chicago in March and we wanted to board her with my in-laws dog but they say dogs over 6 months must be spayed/neutered. Plus I think healing during the cold winter when we're not so active would be better than spring time. Also, the next class that we want to take starts in March and I'd hate to have to miss a couple weeks of that while she recovers. I don't want to wait TOO long because we don't want another heat cycle! And I'm funny cuz I don't want to do it around her birthday. So if not this month, I think end of April, early May.


----------



## jweisman54

You might as well get it over with now. Let her heal up. It takes about 6 full weeks. That way when the nice weather comes, she can run around when all this snow decides to disappear.


----------



## DianaM

Gracie was microchipped before we got her from the breeder. I just need to put the little HomeAgain tag on her collar. I have it on her dog park collar but not her everyday one.


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> I microchipped Izzy as well. Once Roxy is done you just have to register the chip number and pay the company a fee as well.
> 
> Jackie, that is why I have been dwelling over the breeding issue. I am now furious at the decision that my breeder has made to constantly breed the same 3 females to the one male and he is only a little over 2 years old!


That would be the classic example of a byb, though mind you a higher end one if clearances and reg are done. 

At least you have somewhat of an assurance that she's relatively healthy and that her parents were treated well. We got our kitty from a byb years ago and it forced me to learn about the sad world of breeding animals as our kitty is not healthy. I was angry then, now I am glad the little guy found his way to a family that will not just toss him into a shelter as other families may have done and I'm glad for lessons learned.


----------



## Bob Dylan

How many of you still using puppy food?
Lennon is still on it and I will start next month on adult.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Bob Dylan said:


> How many of you still using puppy food?
> Lennon is still on it and I will start next month on adult.


Never used it...


----------



## jweisman54

Never used it either!


----------



## Bob Dylan

jweisman54 said:


> Never used it either!


 
What are you feeding your puppy? Raw?


----------



## jackie_hubert

Bob Dylan said:


> What are you feeding your puppy? Raw?


I think both of us do all-life stages food. I don't look at names of food, just what's in it - guaranteed analysis and such.


----------



## jweisman54

After trying several different foods when she was younger which did not agree with her, (found out that she had chicken sensitivities) put her on Taste of the Wild Grain Free Sierra Mountain, which is Lamb. The protein % is not high like some of the other grain free foods. This is 25%. Her coat is beautiful and poops couldn't be better.


----------



## jweisman54

Yes, this is an all life stages food and Jackie is correct. Look at the analysis, not just the name.


----------



## iansgran

The breeder microchipped Jaro the day we took him home and put her name as secondary contact. Joyce, I got the raised bowls from Dr Foster and Smith online. 10 inches high, ceramic.


----------



## newgolden

Hey all...hope all the pups are doing great...can you believe the BIG birthdays start in 2 months (eeeeeeek)!?!?

Question about noses: do all GRs get the snow nose thing (or whatever it's called)? ... Sawyer almost has no color in his nose - it's crazy! Does it return to black and when? I noticed in Jamm's pics that Joey's nose is still jet black! What gives?

We have TONS of snow now (more than we've had for a few years). We have one big pile from the snow plow at the top of our driveway and Sawyer loves to perch himself on top of it and look all around. He has toys scattered on top of the snow pile - haha. My son 6 year old dubbed it "Sawyer Mountain".


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy's nose is all black.


----------



## jackie_hubert

newgolden said:


> Question about noses: do all GRs get the snow nose thing (or whatever it's called)? ... Sawyer almost has no color in his nose - it's crazy! Does it return to black and when? I noticed in Jamm's pics that Joey's nose is still jet black! What gives?


Not all get snow nose but most do to some degree. 

Noses also loose black pigment as the dog ages.

Some dogs, like Cosmo, have poor pigment and have snow nose all year round.


----------



## jweisman54

Why is it called snow nose?


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> Why is it called snow nose?


Because most dogs have less pigment on their noses in winter time. In summer apparently the sunshine tans the nose and it appears darker. Hence pink noses are known as snow noses.


----------



## newgolden

I just read that's what it's called and thought that it was common for it to happen in the winter months and would darken up again (maybe I am WAY off on this!!).


----------



## Bob Dylan

Technically called "hypopigmentation" (or *snow nose, winter nose*) it results from loss of sunlight, and causes the nose to fade to brown in winter; normal colour returns as summer approaches. Snow nose occurs mainly in light-coated breeds; the colour change can become permanent in older dogs. It is not associated with disease.

Another reason for this condition is a deficiency of B vitamins, *PABA* in particular.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Yeah, Cosmo is a hypopig!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Wow you guys have been talking a lot........



njames said:


> So Bradley got his first grooming over the weekend. The groomer is also a breeder in our area for goldens. We looked to her first while looking for a puppy, but she was too much for our taste. As soon as she saw Bradley she went crazy over him. She asked to see his papers and wants him for breeding! lol. My wife said she doesn't want to be a pimp. haha...we shall see, he is limited so i would have to speak with the breeder when he is old enough.


I would be wary as no dog should or could be judged good for breeding just by looking at it, especially just once! 
A reputable breeder would be very very choosy when it comes to finding a stud and wouldn't consider one that is not Shown and doesn't have clearances.



ILoveMyGolden said:


> He's not ever itchy (aside from loving when we give him some itchies behind his ears!) so I don't think that "side" of an allergy has reared it's head....yet!
> 
> I think the vet would have mentioned the amox as a possibility, he hasn't -and so I don't think we're going to run with that however if he was prescribed it in the future I would note the tummy issues for sure.
> 
> njames -is your groomer a reputable breeder? If your dog just had its first grooming I'm betting its not a show dog so I find it odd that while your dog is likely good looking/cute and has papers doesn't mean he is fit for breeding! I hope your dogs breeder if you speak to them advises you against it


I have to say I agree here!



jweisman54 said:


> I'll just put this out there....so if a breeder, has the male and female as her pets and has had all clearances done on the dogs and she chooses to breed these two dogs to obtain puppies, would the breeder be called a backyard breeder?
> 
> Case in point: I probably did not research breeders as much as I should have before choosing Izzy's breeder. She has 1 male and 3 females....all with clearances and all have champion lines in them but she has never shown or plans to show any of the breeding dogs. I still consider this breeder a backyard breeder even though clearances were done and are fine because this breeder is clearly looking for the $$$$ in the end. An example here, and I am not bashing this breeder, merely making a point. My dog's mother went into heat again 6 months after having a litter of 7 in April. She was not supposed to be bred with the dad again but the dad WAS supposed to be bred to another female which she has and did. BUT, the other two females that she has also went into heat (one was Izzy's mom) and the dad got all three bitches pregnant within days of each other. Now someone tell me that this breeder was not in it for the $$$. Irresponsible is the word that I would use and backyard breeder would be the name. NO BASHING WAS INTENDED HERE, just pure opinion.


I suppose she would be a BYB really. Showing is a must for proper breeding. The champions, or at least the ones that are doing well in the ring, you can garuantee have correct angulation. My breeder explained that showing is not just a beauty contest. Because goldens are a working breed, if their angulation is not correct then they could not run in the fields all day long. A dog with correct angulation can last longer in the field than a dog with poor angulation. I know none of us work our dogs but the principle of only breeding dogs with correct angulation is still very improtant for the breed. As is clearances etc. Alfie doesnt have correct angulation so wouldn't do well in the ring and therefore nobody would want to mate him anyway. So I wont ever breed him. Period. Even if he had excellent clearances. 



jweisman54 said:


> Supposedly, when Izzy's Aunt was bred to Izzy's father, there was no intention of getting the other two (Izzy's mom and Izzy's other aunt) pregnant. I guess the dad somehow got out of where he was being housed and got to the other two bitches and we know what happened in the end. My breeder says she is breeding for the betterment of the breed but how do you knowingly allow the male to get to all three who are in heat at the same time? That is not bettering the breed, that is backyard breeding! I also found out that this breeder is also only going to be breeding Goldens for another couple of years and then "moving on" to another type of dog to breed. Sorry, but this is backyard breeding. Maybe one step higher, but still in my mind one in the same.
> 
> Where did my signature pics of Izzy go? Strange!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow, that's confirmation to me. It's all about the $$$$$$... Maybe she's found a breed that she can make more money from!



KaMu said:


> Signature is still there Joyce
> All I can say is ..I cant discuss this with any accuracy because I am to new to the breed.
> 
> Breeding is a business. I think sometimes the reputable breeders make a profit and sometimes not. I cant imagine most are not in the red though after getting championships and all the other things that come along with reputable breeding. I just cant see it as a profit type business in the long run.


I agree, you might break even in the end but I don't expect you would get any great profit once you take into consideration all the money it costs to feed the dogs, insure them, register them, and then the medical treatment for a pregnant bitch, the stud fees, the show fees, the health clearances, then the medical inspection etc for the pups and their food and registration etc! Not to mention the time it would take up just driving to shows and grooming them ready lol!



jweisman54 said:


> You know you love your pup when............................
> you are making a bowl of tuna salad and you turn away from the counter for that one split second only to find that wonderful pup stretching her neck as far as she possibly can to lick the tuna fish from the bowl it is being prepared in and then you eat it anyway!


Whats a bit of doggy slobber between friends...



jackie_hubert said:


> Clearances do not a reputable breeder make, they're just one piece of the puzzle. It's really about improving the breed, period, IMHO.
> 
> So we removed the rice from cosmo's meals and he's not having soft poop, yay!


Awesome, maybe you've found the key! 



Bob Dylan said:


> How many of you still using puppy food?
> Lennon is still on it and I will start next month on adult.


We're still on puppy food here! Till he's a year old probably!


----------



## jweisman54

Charlotte: Haven't seen you on here in a while. 

I had also posted a new thread on a different topic which was does anyone use raised bowls to feed. I have gotten back quite a few different responses...most seem to feed from the floor because of the possibility of bloat. What is your take on that one?


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maya came off puppy kibble in October.... 6 months old.


----------



## Jamm

Joeys still on puppy, and i believe he will be till a year or so. Then im switching him to an ALS formula!


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Charlotte: Haven't seen you on here in a while.
> 
> I had also posted a new thread on a different topic which was does anyone use raised bowls to feed. I have gotten back quite a few different responses...most seem to feed from the floor because of the possibility of bloat. What is your take on that one?



Joyce when I read months ago on bloat and the raised bowls for feeding I opted to not do that. And really I don't know as it really makes a difference. I went by the fact that with humans who have trouble swallowing they are instructed to do a chin tuck and than swallow. It seems like this wouldn't work...I know. So many people are accustomed to throwing their heads back with say a pill and water as if that is going to help them swallow better, when really its not the way it is  So I took that info and figured that when a dog has their neck down... if the bowl is low he is essentially doing the same thing as the tuck....lol Thats was my logic anyway. However A slightly raised bowl might be the same Id have to see the dog drinking with that to judge...
If as some of the others said....they bought them because their dogs are arthritic and it just makes it easier than Id agree with that and when their age is slightly advanced Id think their tendency to swallow/gulp water was a little less anyway so I wouldn't worry as much. Than again maybe none of this makes a difference!!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Ok, so back to the BYB chat....I looked up Izzy's parents on K9 Data and went back as long as I could and the only CH that I could find was one her mom's grandparents. That was IT! I also saw that the Hip clearances for both of her parents were only fair to good and also for her grandparents. I hope I am not in for trouble down the road!


----------



## jweisman54

*Pic from this morning!*


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Charlotte: Haven't seen you on here in a while.
> 
> I had also posted a new thread on a different topic which was does anyone use raised bowls to feed. I have gotten back quite a few different responses...most seem to feed from the floor because of the possibility of bloat. What is your take on that one?


Lol I come on everyday!  

Alfie is fed from the floor, I never even considered a raised bowl.



jweisman54 said:


> Ok, so back to the BYB chat....I looked up Izzy's parents on K9 Data and went back as long as I could and the only CH that I could find was one her mom's grandparents. That was IT! I also saw that the Hip clearances for both of her parents were only fair to good and also for her grandparents. I hope I am not in for trouble down the road!


Aww I'm sure Izzy will be fine! She's in the best home she could ever be in if anything were to happen - that's for sure!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


>


Lol is that her begging face?  She's so pretty!


----------



## njames

Izzy could be the longest living healthy dog in this group. Genetics is only 1 part of a greater picture. Just because she doesnt have the great great grandparents that got a sticker for standing still and looking pretty, does not mean she will be this problem dog with massive amounts of problems and only lives to be 7. We have our dogs because we wanted companions that could love us and we can return the love and enjoy them. Not because we have to further the breed and make the ultimate golden retriever. We are the normal pet owners, not the elitist showers.


----------



## Jamm

jweisman54 said:


>


Aww! Izzy is so pretty  Joey has a crush...


----------



## jweisman54

My pic is gone and so is my sig pic, what's up with that?


----------



## Jamm

I see both of them?? :O


----------



## iansgran

I see the pics, too. I had a thought about what makes a good breeder vs BYB. When I was looking for a pup the breeders I thought were the best, if they did not have a pup for me in my timeframe gave me leads to other breeders. Obviously they were not in it just for the money or they would not do that. I think I might start a thread about that idea.
The whole raised bowl thing freaked me out for about 10 minutes. I had just received them the day you posted the thread. Since I have them I will use them. I might not have gone ahead and bought them if I had read the tread, but I still think getting them off the ground is better, cleaner. Some of the darndest things cause such strong opinions.


----------



## jweisman54

There seems to be so much division with opinions. But who is to say that one opinion is better than another. I say whatever works for someone, then go with it. I don't know if I will try to raised dishes. I still have to do lots more research. When I called my vet yesterday and I got the answer to go ahead and use it, the persons who gave that answer have been doing so for 20 years or more. There were no studies done that long ago about bloat and raised dishes. So who really knows.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maya has snow nose  I told her if it doesn't turn back black, I will colour it in with a Sharpie  Lol.

There are so many opinions about breeders vs byb. Maya is a backyard pup.... but not a puppy-mill style byb  I checked it out first, it's a huge farm out in the country, the dogs are healthy and happy and well loved... the dad is from another farm nearby. The girl who bred Nikki (Maya's mom) works at a vet office, so the pups were well cared for..... and every puppy, breeder or byb, needs a home  I had checked out another place, but it was a small backyard, dirty, the guy gave me the creeps.... I wanted to take every single puppy away from there... but obviously couldn't!

I feel so bad.... it's sooooooo cold out right now  Maya doesn't even want to be out there for much longer than 10 minutes... it's so windy.... no walking for Maya today.  will have to make up for it with LOTS of indoor fetch!!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Maya's_Mom said:


> Maya has snow nose  I told her if it doesn't turn back black, I will colour it in with a Sharpie  Lol.
> 
> There are so many opinions about breeders vs byb. Maya is a backyard pup.... but not a puppy-mill style byb  I checked it out first, it's a huge farm out in the country, the dogs are healthy and happy and well loved... the dad is from another farm nearby. The girl who bred Nikki (Maya's mom) works at a vet office, so the pups were well cared for..... and every puppy, breeder or byb, needs a home  I had checked out another place, but it was a small backyard, dirty, the guy gave me the creeps.... I wanted to take every single puppy away from there... but obviously couldn't!
> 
> I feel so bad.... it's sooooooo cold out right now  Maya doesn't even want to be out there for much longer than 10 minutes... it's so windy.... no walking for Maya today.  will have to make up for it with LOTS of indoor fetch!!!!!


Before I found Izzy, I also had checked out several other "breeders" who were more of the BYB type but they were also very dirty and scary. They had cute pups and I also wanted to take all of them and they have the nerve to charge $1,500 for them. I am very happy with Izzy. I know the backgrounds of the lines and they do have some great lines although not shown which is fine with me.

I can't get Izzy in from the cold. She would rather be other there eating snow and ice...I have to bribe her in with food!


----------



## jweisman54

I read the snow nose is caused by lack of sunshine which causes the pigmentation to change color. I let Izzy lay at the front door where the sun shines all day. Hopefully that works.


----------



## newgolden

haha - a Sharpie...good idea  Sawyer's nose started turnign in late November before we even had snow. Now we have more than enough but he's outside quite a bit in the sun. 

I think Jackie mentioned they lose pigment as they age also. I have noticed around Sawyer's nose he has bits of gray. Is this abnormal and something to worry about?? I know Golden can go gray in the face but starting at 11 months seems odd!?


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Ok, so back to the BYB chat....I looked up Izzy's parents on K9 Data and went back as long as I could and the only CH that I could find was one her mom's grandparents. That was IT! I also saw that the Hip clearances for both of her parents were only fair to good and also for her grandparents. I hope I am not in for trouble down the road!


Not to worry Joyce..... When your a pet owner I think worry comes hand in hand with that gift! And really there are no guarantees in this life...even with the best bred dog there is always a chance something could creep up. So many other factors come into play, like environmental and the like. Plus fair hips is passing and ok to breed from what Ive read. 


jweisman54 said:


>


She sure is a pretty girl that Izzy! I posted some pics of Roxy this morning and she looks fat compared to Izzy! I swear shes filled out in the past month  And her coat is all that coarser hair now, shedding has decreased substantially to..



Ian'sgran said:


> I see the pics, too. I had a thought about what makes a good breeder vs BYB. When I was looking for a pup the breeders I thought were the best, if they did not have a pup for me in my timeframe gave me leads to other breeders. Obviously they were not in it just for the money or they would not do that. I think I might start a thread about that idea.
> The whole raised bowl thing freaked me out for about 10 minutes. I had just received them the day you posted the thread. Since I have them I will use them. I might not have gone ahead and bought them if I had read the tread, but I still think getting them off the ground is better, cleaner. Some of the darndest things cause such strong opinions.


Oh I wouldn't worry to much about that either Sherie...I don't use bowls or I might even consider one.......they arnt all that elevated...at least not the ones Ive seen 
My thoughts were just my own thoughts not really an opinion. I try to think things out and than make a decision Im comfortable with. I drive my self nuts sometimes  lol


[/QUOTE]I feel so bad.... it's sooooooo cold out right now  Maya doesn't even want to be out there for much longer than 10 minutes... it's so windy.... no walking for Maya today.  will have to make up for it with LOTS of indoor fetch!!!!![/QUOTE]

Nothing keeps Roxy in out of the cold!!! I just bundle up so nothing much is showing but my nose  She is not even phased by the wind or snow or the cold! Wait....sometimes she gets a little spooked at the sound of the strong wind......


----------



## jweisman54

I think Izzy is fat when I look at her, she looks more rounded in the belly region, LOL!! You are a brave soul, Kathleen, to go out in the frigid temps. I still let Izzy our on to our deck and just pick up the poops! I can't really stay out in these temps anyway now that I still have this bronchitis and am on albuterol and flovent. I hate the winter so much. I should have stayed in Florida to recuperate!!!!


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> I think Izzy is fat when I look at her, she looks more rounded in the belly region, LOL!! You are a brave soul, Kathleen, to go out in the frigid temps. I still let Izzy our on to our deck and just pick up the poops! I can't really stay out in these temps anyway now that I still have this bronchitis and am on albuterol and flovent. I hate the winter so much. I should have stayed in Florida to recuperate!!!!



 Fortunately most or 99% of our snow is gone! The cold temps arnt all that bad here right now. I'm just always cold, not matter what the temp 
And that's exactly where I am seeing more weight is right around her abdominal area..........is that normal growth for a golden girl?
I had Roxy out back this am and now I really am anxious to get the remaining fencing done.......she just runs and runs, but I worry she will see a squirrel one of these days and bolt into the woods  I wont have that worry once a fence is up. However that wont be till more towards the end of summer, unfortunately.......

You know after we talked while you were in Florida my DH and son got that respiratory infection back again! I think we all need some good ole sunshine  I know, Lets move to the tropics  

I sure hope you feel better soon Joyce.......it's been all winter with these repeated resp infections.....lots of people.......It get old


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> Ok, so back to the BYB chat....I looked up Izzy's parents on K9 Data and went back as long as I could and the only CH that I could find was one her mom's grandparents. That was IT! I also saw that the Hip clearances for both of her parents were only fair to good and also for her grandparents. I hope I am not in for trouble down the road!


There is nothing wrong with far and good for ratings. They are no more likely to become problematic than excellent hips!


----------



## jackie_hubert

We have solid poop on a 50% acana/nb diet, whoohoo! We still have quite a bit of acana left so I think we'll do half half for a while and potentially for the long term.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> Maya has snow nose  I told her if it doesn't turn back black, I will colour it in with a Sharpie  Lol.


rofl that's so funny! 



jweisman54 said:


> I think Izzy is fat when I look at her, she looks more rounded in the belly region, LOL!! You are a brave soul, Kathleen, to go out in the frigid temps. I still let Izzy our on to our deck and just pick up the poops! I can't really stay out in these temps anyway now that I still have this bronchitis and am on albuterol and flovent. I hate the winter so much. I should have stayed in Florida to recuperate!!!!


Lol Joyce, IZZY IS NOT FAT!!!!! :curtain: She looks perfect!!! 



jackie_hubert said:


> We have solid poop on a 50% acana/nb diet, whoohoo! We still have quite a bit of acana left so I think we'll do half half for a while and potentially for the long term.


Wooohooo! We have good poop at the moment as well...:crossfing


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Yay for solid poops!! Hopefully your problems are solved 

My bf let Maya outside to pee last night, and she pee'd right on the deck in front of him, then darted back in. Lol. I think she likes the cold and wind, but only when it's light out. When it's dark I think she is spooked by the wind and such. he was brave and walked her while I was making dinner, but it's even colder today  -24celcius. And windy. It hurts my face  it's supposed to "warm up" by the weekend.... thank goodness!


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy doesn't mind the wind, the cold, the snow...I have to coax her in with pnut butter. I haven't walked her in weeks because of the cold.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I think Finlay might finally be ok too.

Longshot, but maybe he caught a bug of some sort and was throwing him off. Vet said Monday go back to regular food as elimination was making things much worse and he's been fine?

Solid poops and eating like a pig. We even instead of 5 meals/day went to 3! Soaking it and in slowfeed bowl (still gone in a jiffy....piggie)

Still has the goopy eye though -hmm.

Going to try nothing but dogfood for another week or so and see. I still may look at a grainfree/protein change when we switch to adult food around 12 months.


----------



## Jamm

Joey has been so bratty lately. Last night he stole my dinner from the table for the first time EVER. I turned for a second to fill my glass of water up and i turn around and hes got two paws on the table eating my sand which!! Oh man, He went to bed without snuggles or anything (i had just gotten home from work so i had seen him for like 5 mins) He looks super cute tho so its hard to get mad at him! And he knows hes cute!! My store next week is opening up our groomer so hes going for his birthday groom!! Hes deff getting on my moms last nerve. I bought her 'golden retrievers for dummies' which explains everything ive been telling her about the teenage years, so shes starting to understand more. She always says "hes so good, but so bad at the same time!!!"


----------



## iansgran

"Goopy eye" do you mean just the hard black "boggers" or something else. Jaro has just started to get those. His eyes look fine but in the morning or after naps he his something like what the sand man brought to us when we were kids--sometimes still. Grit. His is always dark. I googled eye boggers and primarily it said is might be allergies but if eyes fine otherwise probably nothing to worry about. Sure glad to her your pretty boy is better. Oh, one of the things I read on google was that it is excess protein we are shedding in humans, and I am in the process of changing dog foods and the new one has more protein.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I haven't taken Fin to a groomer yet -did anyone do anything "special" (not a full groom, just a shorter session/intro to start?) for their pups the first time they went?

I trim his paws and legs (and nails!), but I think it would be good to ship him to the groomers so the mess can be at their place for bathtime!

He's such a brat to be groomed, I have to get angry for him to be good, so I think it would be good for him to go to someone else. My big caution I would have to forewarn them with is his tail. He's butt shy so it makes it worse but his tail doesn't lift much because of his "defect" and it's hard to brush his tail and butt feathers let alone wash and trim!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ian'sgran said:


> "Goopy eye" do you mean just the hard black "boggers" or something else. Jaro has just started to get those. His eyes look fine but in the morning or after naps he his something like what the sand man brought to us when we were kids--sometimes still. Grit. His is always dark. I googled eye boggers and primarily it said is might be allergies but if eyes fine otherwise probably nothing to worry about. Sure glad to her your pretty boy is better. Oh, one of the things I read on google was that it is excess protein we are shedding in humans, and I am in the process of changing dog foods and the new one has more protein.


His goopy eye is more than black eye boogers. It's a yellow/green goop in his right eye only and has been what we call the "indicator light" that something is wrong with him -it comes and goes with him feeling unwell/well. In the morning it's a yellow glaze over his eye, if I keep at it through the day with a tissue it's just the same as a black one, but a bit more loose!


----------



## Jamm

When i brought Joey to the groomer it was just a bath and brush and nails done. When he was around 7 months i took him to get his first 'trimming' they did his ears, tail, and a bit of his back.. Now when i go i just get his tail trimmed up, the fur in between his paws, nails, and then the bath and blow dry!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro first went to meet the groom when he was about 12 weeks. She just trimmed his nails and let him see her place, brushed a little. Now he goes to see her about every 7 or 8 weeks and she does the full groom. He hates the blow dryer. The rest isn't too bad. We take him to the do it yourself dog wash on the off months. Our drains won't handle the fur.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maya's first groom was just before Christmas. We got her bathed, dried, nails trimmed.... toes, ears and tail trimmed and a good brush. The only thing they said was that she HATED the dryer. I have been trying to use my blow dryer on her to get her used to it. She is due to get groomed again. She's impossible to do her toes ourselves... waaaaay too wiggly, and it makes me nervous!!

I understand the brattiness Jamm  Glad you bought your mom that book... I have it and it's been such a HUGE help with Maya! haha, what's on the menu for dinner tonight??

Maya is being a bit of a bugger today.... she goes outside, and I promise she has COMPLETELY demolished my little cedar tree  But she came back inside and threw up on the living room carpet. Nice. I have built a bit of a wall around the tree, but apparently she can still get at it. And she is back to playing with her frozen poo. So gross. I feel bad right now because she brought me her Wubba to play with, but her breath is sooooo gross (poo) I told her to go away  And she did  Now she is just laying quietly and I feel like the bad momma!!


----------



## Jamm

Maya's_Mom said:


> I understand the brattiness Jamm  Glad you bought your mom that book... I have it and it's been such a HUGE help with Maya! haha, what's on the menu for dinner tonight??


Omg Well he just ate another sand which!! But its cuz my brother who is a DUMBA$$ and doesn't listen to my rules with Joey, left it right at the edge of the counter. I tell everyone in the house if your leaving the room with food still on the plate, push it against the wall so even if Joey were to jump up, he can't reach it. Ate a whole Salami sand which. I got furious with him though and now i feel terrible  why do they have to be so bad for?!:doh:


----------



## jweisman54

All dogs counter surf, I don't care how old they are. I tell my husband too, move the dish away from the edge or she will get it. He is learning but very slowly. Izzy learns faster, LOL.

Izzy has been groomed a couple of times professionally. I do not have her tail or feathers trimmed at all. She doesn't mind the blower! She has the fur on her pads of her feet trimmed and also around the nails and nails cut and ears cleaned.

Izzy also gets the little black "sandmen" in the corner of her eyes after she wakes up. Yellowish/green would signal to me, some kind of infection and might need antibiotic eye ointment. I would check with the vet on that one.


----------



## DianaM

Gracie got her first groom in December. She got a bath, blowdry, light trimming and teeth brushed. She actually LOVES the blowdryer at home but might have been a little nervous at the groomer. She has another appointment tomorrow. The groomer has a "Gorgeous Goldens" special where they get bath, blowdry, nails cut, light trim and teeth brushed for $40. I can't wait! She's a little stinker lately.

About her breeder.. I think I was lucky because my husband's mom and aunt have/had goldens so I knew what to look for right away. We got Gracie from a reputable breeder who's name was on the recommended list for our local GR club. She shows her dogs so Gracie has a lot of CH's in her pedigree. I don't have any interest in showing but might try agility or some other type of sport. I contacted a lot of breeders.. some were questionable, others were a little expensive, but this breeder was perfect with timing, reputation, price and her place was SUPER clean, dogs were super sweet, clearances, etc. It was just the way it worked out. If we weren't prepared (I refused to bring a check with us while visiting breeders) we might have ended up with a breeder who's house smelled like poop, had way too many dogs/puppies and "most" clearances. I agree that all dogs deserve a good home. I think if my dog's background were questionable, I'd be more inclined to put the money into pet insurance. 

P.S. Adding a couple pictures. Two from the superbowl party on Sunday and the other this morning when Gracie was standing there staring at me for at least 5 minutes lol.


----------



## jackie_hubert

If the boogers are yellow or green thats when you want to worry. You can usually get a prescription for pentimicitin, BNB or that stuff in the red and white tube to put in his eyes.


----------



## jweisman54

Started to read Dean Koontz's book about his beloved Golden Retriever, Trixie..."A Big Little Life, a memoire of his life with Trixie. She was a CCI (Canine Companions for Independence) dog who was given to Koontz when she was 3 after she had elbow surgery and could no longer be a service dog. So far, it is a wonderful and endearing story about this amazing Golden Retriever. Koontz also wrote childrens stories about Trixie and several other books credited to Trixie. She did not live a very long life unfortunately but seemed to have brought much joy to he and his wife.

http://www.cci.org/site/apps/nlnet/content2.aspx?c=cdKGIRNqEmG&b=4127877&ct=7319197


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I'm semi embarassed to ask and don't want to start a thread to ask anyone incase it's something that could turn into a nasty habit.

Do any of you have a dog/have experience with a dog who would dig a hole.... (in sand...and now snow) drop his ball into it (ball crazy) or rock and then "dig" on top of that (not really accomplishing anything at this point) but having a really good time (tail flying, on a mission) while doing so?

Second to this, in the house, he likes to put his balls (he usually carries one, soccer paws the other) in hard places to get them -between the table and chair spindles in the kitchen, under a chest where with real focus (and having to drop the other ball) to get it out, or in our boots/shoes and he could happily keep himself entertained all day (no balls allowed when we're not home!)

Help us all if he starts this on our lawn once the snow melts, we'll be watching closely to make sure he doesn't.

He's having so much fun doing it, I just don't want to later find out it's they key to some developing OCD or something.... we think it's cute and hilarious, but there are moments I think this could develop into something bad?

Pictoral evidence of said sillyness:

Two balls in question (orange ball and tball are their names) he knows which one to get when we ask -it's rediculous. 









Ball on its way down (there are about 5 lost in this snowdrift at the park...bring on Spring!)









Victory









Must.dig.more









Cute puppy in the snow...


----------



## jweisman54

That is cute and I don't think he is developing an OCD, LOL.

Izzy digs and digs like that too...I just think it is inherent in Goldens. Izzy doesn't bring balls outside yet because our snow is just too deep. In the house she will have two or three and push them into a corner and basically try to dig them out.......all normal stuff.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Sounds like my cat!


----------



## iansgran

The pics of Finlay are too cute. The butt in the air makes be laugh out loud. But dogs burying bones (balls) is just a part of who they are. I know come spring my back yard is going to be in big trouble. We do have a sandbox and tell Jaro to go dig there when everything isn't covered in ice and snow. In the house Jaro doesn't really seem to hide his toys but they sure do roll under things and he remembers they are there. Gets half his body under the big TV cabinet. I keep worrying he will get stuck. It is funny watching him go from one side to the other to see if he can get it.


----------



## jackie_hubert

So honestly, has anyone here succeeded in having your pup be calm/sit for attention from a random stranger. We once came close when Cosmo was all tired from chasing his ball and someone patted him on the head. I made a big fuss and gave him a treat or 10. That was the last and only time. He usually throws himself around, jumps, throws himself on his back with his legs kicking - OH MY GOD! PEOPLE!!!!!!. We also have never had anyone withold attention, so I'm pretty sure it's going to be either he grows out of it or he lives till the end of his days without being able to say hi to anymore not able to withstand 65lbs of thrashing dog. Even working at an animal shelter there are just not enough knowledgable dog owners I know who will listen to my instruction - they all seem to want him to fail! Grrrr....Can you tell I'm a bit frustrated? haha! 

I'm going to give my trainer a call for a recommendation on a class/private lessons that focus just on this and will finally pull enough people together who WILL be able to do as told.


----------



## jweisman54

Jackie, I wish we all lived near each other and we could have one gigantic training class. Can you imagine that..........a class with all these 10 month old Goldens! That would be a riot!

Izzy is actually getting better at greeting. She really doesn't jump up so much, but I do keep her collar on when I know someone is coming over. My step kids came over tonight and she was much better than a couple of weeks ago. She just keeps going over to them to play which they don't want to do with her. I did have to put her in my room during dinner but not in the crate. I am hoping we are on our way out of teenage hood.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Joey has been so bratty lately. Last night he stole my dinner from the table for the first time EVER. I turned for a second to fill my glass of water up and i turn around and hes got two paws on the table eating my sand which!! Oh man, He went to bed without snuggles or anything (i had just gotten home from work so i had seen him for like 5 mins) He looks super cute tho so its hard to get mad at him! And he knows hes cute!! My store next week is opening up our groomer so hes going for his birthday groom!! Hes deff getting on my moms last nerve. I bought her 'golden retrievers for dummies' which explains everything ive been telling her about the teenage years, so shes starting to understand more. She always says "hes so good, but so bad at the same time!!!"


Lol naughty Joey!!!! I think we're all going though that! They seem so good and then they go and do somehting really bad!!!!! 



DianaM said:


> Gracie got her first groom in December. She got a bath, blowdry, light trimming and teeth brushed. She actually LOVES the blowdryer at home but might have been a little nervous at the groomer. She has another appointment tomorrow. The groomer has a "Gorgeous Goldens" special where they get bath, blowdry, nails cut, light trim and teeth brushed for $40. I can't wait! She's a little stinker lately.
> 
> About her breeder.. I think I was lucky because my husband's mom and aunt have/had goldens so I knew what to look for right away. We got Gracie from a reputable breeder who's name was on the recommended list for our local GR club. She shows her dogs so Gracie has a lot of CH's in her pedigree. I don't have any interest in showing but might try agility or some other type of sport. I contacted a lot of breeders.. some were questionable, others were a little expensive, but this breeder was perfect with timing, reputation, price and her place was SUPER clean, dogs were super sweet, clearances, etc. It was just the way it worked out. If we weren't prepared (I refused to bring a check with us while visiting breeders) we might have ended up with a breeder who's house smelled like poop, had way too many dogs/puppies and "most" clearances. I agree that all dogs deserve a good home. I think if my dog's background were questionable, I'd be more inclined to put the money into pet insurance.
> 
> P.S. Adding a couple pictures. Two from the superbowl party on Sunday and the other this morning when Gracie was standing there staring at me for at least 5 minutes lol.


Aww lovely to see pics of Gracie again!!! 



jweisman54 said:


> Started to read Dean Koontz's book about his beloved Golden Retriever, Trixie..."A Big Little Life, a memoire of his life with Trixie. She was a CCI (Canine Companions for Independence) dog who was given to Koontz when she was 3 after she had elbow surgery and could no longer be a service dog. So far, it is a wonderful and endearing story about this amazing Golden Retriever. Koontz also wrote childrens stories about Trixie and several other books credited to Trixie. She did not live a very long life unfortunately but seemed to have brought much joy to he and his wife.
> 
> Dean Koontz Memoir A Big Little Life - Canine Companions for Independence


I'll have to check that out! Will it make me cry lol??? Any movie or book about dogs that is remotely sad or beautiful now makes me tear up!!!!!



ILoveMyGolden said:


> I'm semi embarassed to ask and don't want to start a thread to ask anyone incase it's something that could turn into a nasty habit.
> 
> Do any of you have a dog/have experience with a dog who would dig a hole.... (in sand...and now snow) drop his ball into it (ball crazy) or rock and then "dig" on top of that (not really accomplishing anything at this point) but having a really good time (tail flying, on a mission) while doing so?
> 
> Second to this, in the house, he likes to put his balls (he usually carries one, soccer paws the other) in hard places to get them -between the table and chair spindles in the kitchen, under a chest where with real focus (and having to drop the other ball) to get it out, or in our boots/shoes and he could happily keep himself entertained all day (no balls allowed when we're not home!)
> 
> Help us all if he starts this on our lawn once the snow melts, we'll be watching closely to make sure he doesn't.
> 
> He's having so much fun doing it, I just don't want to later find out it's they key to some developing OCD or something.... we think it's cute and hilarious, but there are moments I think this could develop into something bad?
> 
> Pictoral evidence of said sillyness:
> 
> Two balls in question (orange ball and tball are their names) he knows which one to get when we ask -it's rediculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ball on its way down (there are about 5 lost in this snowdrift at the park...bring on Spring!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must.dig.more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute puppy in the snow...


I'm not sure I can offer advice - but he sure is a handsome pup!  Great pics! 



jackie_hubert said:


> So honestly, has anyone here succeeded in having your pup be calm/sit for attention from a random stranger. We once came close when Cosmo was all tired from chasing his ball and someone patted him on the head. I made a big fuss and gave him a treat or 10. That was the last and only time. He usually throws himself around, jumps, throws himself on his back with his legs kicking - OH MY GOD! PEOPLE!!!!!!. We also have never had anyone withold attention, so I'm pretty sure it's going to be either he grows out of it or he lives till the end of his days without being able to say hi to anymore not able to withstand 65lbs of thrashing dog. Even working at an animal shelter there are just not enough knowledgable dog owners I know who will listen to my instruction - they all seem to want him to fail! Grrrr....Can you tell I'm a bit frustrated? haha!
> 
> I'm going to give my trainer a call for a recommendation on a class/private lessons that focus just on this and will finally pull enough people together who WILL be able to do as told.


Alfie is getting there. If we are out walking he will sit for attention. Usually when people come round he wont jump up anymore. It's us he jumps up at instead! :doh:


----------



## West

Cooper does exactly the same as Finlay. He digs holes, puts the ball inside and digs some more, sometimes managing to dig the ball out of the hole 
And he hides his ball in difficult places around the house. Most times he manages to get it back. Other, to my annoyance, he starts barking with his "please, get this fo me, Daddy!" bark... and after I retrieve the ball for him, he puts it in the same place again! Grr! :doh:
But he loves balls! Stealing them from other dogs or people seems to have become his new hobby. Yay. :doh:


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maya doesn't dig and hide her balls... but those are great pictures!! 

She is a digger in general  I am thinking that this summer we might have to put a sandbox in the backyard for her.... we will see how she is once spring comes.

what she does do.... when we are watching tv on the couch (which both seats recline) she will come sit under our feet and chew away on her toys. When she leaves, we can put the recliners down and move around again. Then, she comes back and barks barks barks at us....of COURSE because now the said balls/toys are still under the couch. She also gets them jammed under the dishwasher, or inbetween the chairlegs and island in the kitchen, and we get that same "help me please!!!" bark. 

And Jackie, to your question, a big NOPE here!!! It's funny.... but when she see's someone coming, she will sit down and wait. Honestly, she does. And she sits so nicely and I think "oh maybe this time!" but as soon as the person comes within leaping range.... there she goes, throwing herself around, jumping, flailing around on her back for tummy rubs. Quite the production.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy does the same thing as Maya, when we recline our couch chairs, she lies underneath but mostly just to snuggle and sleep. If we have to get up, we can't put the chair down so we have to slide off!!! We know who is boss in this house!

If one of her special bones or balls goes under the island in the kitchen, she starts digging for it....like to the point where she has ripped out the grout in between my new tiles!!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

West, is that Inti in the pictures with Cooper? She's beautiful!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

jweisman54 said:


> Izzy does the same thing as Maya, when we recline our couch chairs, she lies underneath but mostly just to snuggle and sleep. If we have to get up, we can't put the chair down so we have to slide off!!! We know who is boss in this house!
> 
> If one of her special bones or balls goes under the island in the kitchen, she starts digging for it....like to the point where she has ripped out the grout in between my new tiles!!


 
Lol.... yeah, we have been known to slide off too, wouldn't want to disturb the princess 

and thank goodness nothing can go under our island, we would forever be retrieving things for her! (our fetch games usually go from living room to kitchen).... but the dishwasher is another story....


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Off to the vet again, next week.

He was up in the night again, I've had enough of trying this and trying that, we're going to do anothing stool sample, some bloodwork and go from there to rule out any bugs/parasites/worms. Then look at full diet change.

Thank gosh he's cute because I don't really like be lept on in the middle of the night when he needs to go out!


----------



## West

Maya's_Mom said:


> West, is that Inti in the pictures with Cooper? She's beautiful!


Yes, that's Inti. She's a princess, really. I think she looks a bit like your Maya, fully grown. Though maybe Maya is going to be a bit bigger? Inti is on the small side.

Took Cooper to the vet. The skin irritation reappeared on the beach. So now he'll take some pills in case it's an allergy. He also had his anal glands expressed (yuck!) and the second application of the heartworm prevention.


----------



## DianaM

Yea Gracie is a total nutcase when she meets people. She has gotten better though. Instead of the jumping, she now leans on their legs then rolls onto her back at their feet expecting belly rubs. I get embarressed sometimes lol. I think the biggest problem for us is the weather! She used to be out all the time, meeting new people. Now she goes nuts when one person is around. That's why we decided to wait till spring/summer to do the CGC class. We need to get back into the groove of everything. 

BTW, while I was writing this, we had someone ring the doorbell. I did not answer but Gracie was staring at me, then the door, then me again like "mom!! Mom! Its people! Open the door!" Now that they left, she is walking around the house whining and staring at the door lol


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Well, I hope Maya is a princess like Inti when she grows up  Right now she is a royal pain in the you-know-what!! 

Just caught her playing outside with the hugest piece of frozen poo ever!!! so I went outside to get it from her, which turned into a game of chase (not fun in deep snow, only wearing my slippers!).... I ended up throwing treats in the opposite direction, then retrived the dropped pile of poo. As I came back up the stairs to the deck, I noticed chew marks all over the stairs!!! She has been gnawing away at them! I think we have to consider getting a long lead to keep control of her outside.... which is a shame because we really just have a small, fenced in yard. Maybe she's just being like this because of the super-cold weather and lack of walks?? I can only hope.


----------



## phaseshift

Buck is not an april puppy but we're experiencing the same behaviors. He loves people but he just gets so excited, what are ways have you guys found to be effective for such behaviors?

I took him to the vet last week and my vet suggested to start thinking about nuetering...I would like to avoid that until he's atleast 1 years old.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin is thankfully very awesome when we meet people and I don't think you could pay him money to jump up on anyone -he never tried, we're lucky.

He is curious, but knows not to go say hello until he's released, of course sometimes we're just passing by someone and he thinks nothing of it.

We took him to a lot of town and street festivals early on and I am sure that was a huge help in de-sensitizing him, but of course we were careful not to over do it and keep it positive as well.

Now if only his tummy would be friendly to him......


----------



## jweisman54

Maya's_Mom said:


> Lol.... yeah, we have been known to slide off too, wouldn't want to disturb the princess
> 
> and thank goodness nothing can go under our island, we would forever be retrieving things for her! (our fetch games usually go from living room to kitchen).... but the dishwasher is another story....


Speaking of the dishwasher.........I didn't know that Izzy's real job in life was to just lick every dish and utensil that goes into it, even though it has been rinsed thoroughly in the sink first. LOL!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

jweisman54 said:


> Speaking of the dishwasher.........I didn't know that Izzy's real job in life was to just lick every dish and utensil that goes into it, even though it has been rinsed thoroughly in the sink first. LOL!


Lol... yes, Maya too. She comes running when she hears the dishwasher open!! I can just hear her now "woo-hoo!!! peanut butter on the knife!!!!"


----------



## jweisman54

That is too funny, I swear Izzy can hear me open the pnut butter cabinet. She gets pnut butter in her kong when she goes in her crate.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Picture of Lennon he was looking for his balls.........


----------



## jweisman54

Gee, I hope he knows where to find them! LOL


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Supre pics of Cooper! He is maturing and lookins so handsome! 



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Off to the vet again, next week.
> 
> He was up in the night again, I've had enough of trying this and trying that, we're going to do anothing stool sample, some bloodwork and go from there to rule out any bugs/parasites/worms. Then look at full diet change.
> 
> Thank gosh he's cute because I don't really like be lept on in the middle of the night when he needs to go out!


Ugh poor guy! At the moment Alfie is on rice and chicken as that's the only foods we know he NOT allergic too. I have some special natural gluten free dog food on order to try but my plan is to introduce it very slowly in with the rice.



Maya's_Mom said:


> Well, I hope Maya is a princess like Inti when she grows up  Right now she is a royal pain in the you-know-what!!
> 
> Just caught her playing outside with the hugest piece of frozen poo ever!!! so I went outside to get it from her, which turned into a game of chase (not fun in deep snow, only wearing my slippers!).... I ended up throwing treats in the opposite direction, then retrived the dropped pile of poo. As I came back up the stairs to the deck, I noticed chew marks all over the stairs!!! She has been gnawing away at them! I think we have to consider getting a long lead to keep control of her outside.... which is a shame because we really just have a small, fenced in yard. Maybe she's just being like this because of the super-cold weather and lack of walks?? I can only hope.


:--big_grin: :lol::bowrofl: I'm sorry but that is just so funny!!!  Whenever I go round the garden I'm suddenly noticing all these holes in the grass and I've just found out he's been literally ripping branches off our conifer trees and destroying them!!!!! :no: The other day I spent about 15 minutes outside chasing him rund the garden as he stole my sock!!!! You know how it goes...everytime you get close they run off thinking it's a game!



phaseshift said:


> Buck is not an april puppy but we're experiencing the same behaviors. He loves people but he just gets so excited, what are ways have you guys found to be effective for such behaviors?
> 
> I took him to the vet last week and my vet suggested to start thinking about nuetering...I would like to avoid that until he's atleast 1 years old.


Hello there! :wavey: I'm Charlotte and my boy Alfie was born April 26 2010! Well....to be honest I'm not sure any of us have found any effective ways to stop the naughtiness lol!!! When people come around our house or greet us on the street I just try and get Alfie to sit. I have to hold his collar firmly and insist he sits as he would get up in a second if I let him. So, I guess I'm just being a lot firmer with him.

Anyone elses pup afraid of umbrellas??????????


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Bob Dylan said:


> Picture of Lennon he was looking for his balls.........


What a face lol!!!


----------



## jweisman54

So I tried letting Izzy in the same room as my 2 1/2 yr old granddaughter. He just wants all her toys and lick, lick, licks her and tries to get her juice. It just isn't worth trying to chase her around and make sure she doesn't knock Alexa over. So, it is the kitchen for the weekend for Izzy. It is getting warmer out so I am hoping to start taking her for walks again....maybe when Alexa goes down for her nap.


----------



## West

Alfie's Girl said:


> :--big_grin: :lol::bowrofl: I'm sorry but that is just so funny!!!  Whenever I go round the garden I'm suddenly noticing all these holes in the grass and I've just found out he's been literally ripping branches off our conifer trees and destroying them!!!!! :no: The other day I spent about 15 minutes outside chasing him rund the garden as he stole my sock!!!! You know how it goes...everytime you get close they run off thinking it's a game!


Imagine the same action but what Cooper was holding in his mouth was a ball he had stolen from people trying to play some sort of racquetball on the beach. And me chasing him for a good half hour while I apologised to the people. Every time I got closer, he took off (he never went far, of course, but he wouldn't let me get him either). So after half an hour running on the hot sand or wading through the waves, finally my dog decides to stop... to take a dump! So I managed to get the ball back to their rightful owners while looking for a bag to clean up the mess he did... Shame on Cooper!
Then imagine the same scene repeated (maybe without the taking a dump part and a bit shorter, but still!) at least twice a day during the whole time we were on the beach. In the end I decided to buy a bunch of those balls and every time he stole one I'd provide the owners with a new one. And now that we are back we have 4 of them left so that he can play here... Yeah, like a prize for his astonishing behaviour! :doh:


----------



## Maya's_Mom

*Oh the Dustpuppies!!!!*

Dear Maya:

I would deeply appreciate if you would refrain from eating my dust piles while I am sweeping. I am sure that deep down in your puppy brain, you think you are helping me. And believe me, it's the thought that counts. But you are really NOT helping at all. While you are snuffling around in the little pile of unknown crumbs for the tasiest one, you are blowing the rest of them all over the place. So please, if you can just go lay down while I clean the floors, you will be rewarded with something very delicious later for good behaviour.

Thanks,
mom

p.s. Licking the stainless steel dishwasher right after I polish it.... can we cut that out too?? Thanks. Oh, and swiffer duster cloths are NOT your enemy, so no need to bark at them the whole time I am dusting.


----------



## Bob Dylan

s. Licking the stainless steel dishwasher right after I polish it.... can we cut that out too?? Thanks. Oh, and swiffer duster cloths are NOT your enemy, so no need to bark at them the whole time I am dusting. 

What is it with the SS, Lennon does the same thing I am afraid to use anything but micro fiber cloths on my SS. He licks everything............and barks at the vacuum! LOL


----------



## Jamm

maya's_mom said:


> dear maya:
> 
> I would deeply appreciate if you would refrain from eating my dust piles while i am sweeping. I am sure that deep down in your puppy brain, you think you are helping me. And believe me, it's the thought that counts. But you are really not helping at all. While you are snuffling around in the little pile of unknown crumbs for the tasiest one, you are blowing the rest of them all over the place. So please, if you can just go lay down while i clean the floors, you will be rewarded with something very delicious later for good behaviour.
> 
> Thanks,
> mom
> 
> p.s. Licking the stainless steel dishwasher right after i polish it.... Can we cut that out too?? Thanks. Oh, and swiffer duster cloths are not your enemy, so no need to bark at them the whole time i am dusting.




lolololololol!!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Maya's_Mom said:


> Dear Maya:
> 
> I would deeply appreciate if you would refrain from eating my dust piles while I am sweeping. I am sure that deep down in your puppy brain, you think you are helping me. And believe me, it's the thought that counts. But you are really NOT helping at all. While you are snuffling around in the little pile of unknown crumbs for the tasiest one, you are blowing the rest of them all over the place. So please, if you can just go lay down while I clean the floors, you will be rewarded with something very delicious later for good behaviour.
> 
> Thanks,
> mom
> 
> p.s. Licking the stainless steel dishwasher right after I polish it.... can we cut that out too?? Thanks. Oh, and swiffer duster cloths are NOT your enemy, so no need to bark at them the whole time I am dusting.


That is great!


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> That is great!


Yep...lol... and we sure can agree on the dust bunny chasing!


----------



## jweisman54

I love the new pic of Roxy, how did you do that?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aww I LOVE the new pic of Roxy!



West said:


> Imagine the same action but what Cooper was holding in his mouth was a ball he had stolen from people trying to play some sort of racquetball on the beach. And me chasing him for a good half hour while I apologised to the people. Every time I got closer, he took off (he never went far, of course, but he wouldn't let me get him either). So after half an hour running on the hot sand or wading through the waves, finally my dog decides to stop... to take a dump! So I managed to get the ball back to their rightful owners while looking for a bag to clean up the mess he did... Shame on Cooper!
> Then imagine the same scene repeated (maybe without the taking a dump part and a bit shorter, but still!) at least twice a day during the whole time we were on the beach. In the end I decided to buy a bunch of those balls and every time he stole one I'd provide the owners with a new one. And now that we are back we have 4 of them left so that he can play here... Yeah, like a prize for his astonishing behaviour! :doh:


Lol :bowrofl: we can't take these pups of ours anywhere!!! Alfie once stole a little childs teddy bear at the park - right out of her hands! :doh: Well...I'm just glad that Alfie's not alone in this kleptomania!!!!!!!



Maya's_Mom said:


> Dear Maya:
> 
> I would deeply appreciate if you would refrain from eating my dust piles while I am sweeping. I am sure that deep down in your puppy brain, you think you are helping me. And believe me, it's the thought that counts. But you are really NOT helping at all. While you are snuffling around in the little pile of unknown crumbs for the tasiest one, you are blowing the rest of them all over the place. So please, if you can just go lay down while I clean the floors, you will be rewarded with something very delicious later for good behaviour.
> 
> Thanks,
> mom
> 
> p.s. Licking the stainless steel dishwasher right after I polish it.... can we cut that out too?? Thanks. Oh, and swiffer duster cloths are NOT your enemy, so no need to bark at them the whole time I am dusting.


Lol that's great! Alfie does the eating the dust when sweeping too!!!! 

At the moment I am having MAJOR problems getting Alfie back inside when we have let him out to potty (aka destroy the garden!). We have to lure him in with food but then he will eat the food and race us to the door when we are trying to close it - then he'll escape out and we have to do it all again!


----------



## jweisman54

_At the moment I am having MAJOR problems getting Alfie back inside when we have let him out to potty (aka destroy the garden!). We have to lure him in with food but then he will eat the food and race us to the door when we are trying to close it - then he'll escape out and we have to do it all again!

W
_


----------



## jweisman54

*At the moment I am having MAJOR problems getting Alfie back inside when we have let him out to potty (aka destroy the garden!). We have to lure him in with food but then he will eat the food and race us to the door when we are trying to close it - then he'll escape out and we have to do it all again!

*We are having the same problem with Izzy. I stand at the door with treat in hand or pnut butter on a spoon and say "treat" and most of the time she will come in. I have had to put her collar on to actually go out and bring her in. These guys are all going through the same issues it seems. Oh and she ate her first chocolate chip cookie last night. She jumped up on the counter after I took them out of the oven and just snatched it off. Oh and when I went to the oven to take out my meatloaf she decided to try licking the very hot pan that it was in while in the oven. It burnt her tongue so hopefully she will remember and not do that again. What are we going to do with our lovable pups!


----------



## Jamm

Im having the same problem with Joey, thats why i havn't been letting him off leash at all, cuz he runs to the back and wants to play. Hes on lead now at ALL times when outside. Hes been waking up so **** early again  I can't stand it, im beyond dead! BUT Next weekend im away for the weekend without Joey.. as much as im going to miss him, it'll be good to have some alone time!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

KNOCK ON WOOD..... maya is still sleeping well and not stealing food from the counters!!!

But.... she is definitley having the same problem with not coming inside. What gets me is that she will run to the back door, jump up on the screen door to see inside (which brings a very loud BANG with it, since the door is kinda wonky). So when we open the door to let her in.... she runs away. I usually crinkle a chip bag or something and she comes running.... treats just don't seem to do the trick anymore 

Going to my mom's today.... so she will have a good run around in their huge backyard, and with Hudson too!!! We are going to take Rosie with us, so everyone can enjoy her


----------



## iansgran

OK, Jaro, too. Not wanting to come in. I close the door but leave it not tightly closed so he can push it in which works sometimes. Oh, he will come in if I let him out before I feed him, and I show him his bowl. Also, the food stealing. I was making pastry the other day with fruit filling and dropped on as I was transferring to cooling rack and he had it before I could blink--I yelled no, and he backed off a bit so I could get some of it back. The filling was very hot, so maybe he dropped it because it burnt his tongue.


----------



## KaMu

we dont really have that problem because we still all just take Roxy out to her spot to do her business... on her lead. For us taking her on her lead each time and than with the repetive ..."In the house" as we head inside...she pretty much knows the drill. Outside play time is a different set of routines, different lead etc. We have to do this because of only three sides being fenced in the back yard. While we have a completely fenced in area off the deck, for very early pees  we have been properly trained to go to the same area of the yard . Now if Roxy has to poop while she is running playing she will run to her area to go, which is nice not having to search for poop piles 

Other than her wanting to take off every now and than... I dont see any of what Id call ... bad behaviors. Jumping up and the calm greetings I think will come in time. Shes not wild.... just very very happy and excited to see people. I warn everyone and ask them to ignore until she settles but you know some people just don't listen!!! And its those people who are always the ones that say.........OH wow!~ she is REALLY high energy! :/


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> *At the moment I am having MAJOR problems getting Alfie back inside when we have let him out to potty (aka destroy the garden!). We have to lure him in with food but then he will eat the food and race us to the door when we are trying to close it - then he'll escape out and we have to do it all again!*
> 
> We are having the same problem with Izzy. I stand at the door with treat in hand or pnut butter on a spoon and say "treat" and most of the time she will come in. I have had to put her collar on to actually go out and bring her in. These guys are all going through the same issues it seems. Oh and she ate her first chocolate chip cookie last night. She jumped up on the counter after I took them out of the oven and just snatched it off. Oh and when I went to the oven to take out my meatloaf she decided to try licking the very hot pan that it was in while in the oven. It burnt her tongue so hopefully she will remember and not do that again. What are we going to do with our lovable pups!


Phew I'm glad Alfie isn't the only one! When we are in the woods it's difficult to get him to come back to me too! Even with chicken in my hands!  He knows the command 'come' but only does it when he feels like it! :doh:



Jamm said:


> Im having the same problem with Joey, thats why i havn't been letting him off leash at all, cuz he runs to the back and wants to play. Hes on lead now at ALL times when outside. Hes been waking up so **** early again  I can't stand it, im beyond dead! BUT Next weekend im away for the weekend without Joey.. as much as im going to miss him, it'll be good to have some alone time!


Oh no.  Have lots of lie-ins next weekend!!!



Maya's_Mom said:


> KNOCK ON WOOD..... maya is still sleeping well and not stealing food from the counters!!!
> 
> But.... she is definitley having the same problem with not coming inside. What gets me is that she will run to the back door, jump up on the screen door to see inside (which brings a very loud BANG with it, since the door is kinda wonky). So when we open the door to let her in.... she runs away. I usually crinkle a chip bag or something and she comes running.... treats just don't seem to do the trick anymore
> 
> Going to my mom's today.... so she will have a good run around in their huge backyard, and with Hudson too!!! We are going to take Rosie with us, so everyone can enjoy her


EXACTLY the same here, Alfie comes to the door and barks to be let in again, so we go to the door and open it p- he stares at us, barks some more and then runs off again!!! :doh:



KaMu said:


> we dont really have that problem because we still all just take Roxy out to her spot to do her business... on her lead. For us taking her on her lead each time and than with the repetive ..."In the house" as we head inside...she pretty much knows the drill. Outside play time is a different set of routines, different lead etc. We have to do this because of only three sides being fenced in the back yard. While we have a completely fenced in area off the deck, for very early pees  we have been properly trained to go to the same area of the yard . Now if Roxy has to poop while she is running playing she will run to her area to go, which is nice not having to search for poop piles
> 
> Other than her wanting to take off every now and than... I dont see any of what Id call ... bad behaviors. Jumping up and the calm greetings I think will come in time. Shes not wild.... just very very happy and excited to see people. I warn everyone and ask them to ignore until she settles but you know some people just don't listen!!! And its those people who are always the ones that say.........OH wow!~ she is REALLY high energy! :/


I think that's what I'll have to do with my next pup! ( :crossfing next year!!!) because Alfie goes anywhere in the garden which means the grass has pee patches everywhere and we have the daily poop search!!! 
Same here, people don't listen when I say to ignore him!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Keeping my fingers crossed.....I went home to get lunch and left Izzy out of the crate until I get home at 2. I gave her a kong with some pnut butter in it and closed all the doors. Hoping I don't come home to a "mess".


----------



## iansgran

I brought home a mylar valentine balloon for Ian and Jaro went a little nuts, barking at it and backing away. I put it in the closet until Ian comes home from school but it was really funny. I remembered the puppy kindergarten teacher talking about how you should expose them to as many things as possible because you never know what will confuse them. I also remembered that Jaro didn't much like the big blow up halloween decorations the neighbor had--a big black cat.


----------



## jweisman54

*Izzy's new eatery!*

I went with the raised bowls but not too high off of the ground.


----------



## jweisman54

Since today is Valentine's Day and it is also Izzy's 10 month birthday, she got a combo present....a blue Bumi Zogoflex. She LOVE's it!!!!


----------



## Jamm

jweisman54 said:


> Since today is Valentine's Day and it is also Izzy's 10 month birthday, she got a combo present....a blue Bumi Zogoflex. She LOVE's it!!!!


Oh man thats Joeys FAV!!! He loves that thing so much more then any other toy. He runs around with it and rolls around with it in his mouth. Flinging it all around haha.


----------



## jweisman54

Yeah, as soon as I gave it to her she took it then started to push it on the floor....way too funny!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro's Bumi is orange and I think after bones he likes it best. Really likes to play tug with it as well as that tossing of the head thing.


----------



## jweisman54

Does anyone's pup do this: while having a toy in her mouth, Izzy goes up against either me or my husband and just starts pushing the toy into us. She won't stop. How do I get her to stop? She will also do it without any toy and just try to play bite but accidentally grab skin. Don't know how to change this.


----------



## iansgran

Joyce, love the new picture of Izzy. Jaro doesn't bump his toys into us unless I am sitting my my chair and then sometimes he really bumps the whole chair so it rocks. Gets that whole body really going. Moving me and a chair is really something.


----------



## jweisman54

Thanks, I figured out how to use Bannermaker...finally!

Would really be great if we could get onto the chat forum at a specific time for all to talk!!! Anyone game?????????
*
*


----------



## iansgran

sounds good, pick a night and time I will do my best to be there


----------



## jweisman54

I think we should all give a couple of choices and then we make a decision as a group.


----------



## amandanmaggie

Maggie does that, too! She only comes in when SHE wants to come in. If she is outside playing, she usually doesn't want to come in when I ask her to. She just stands there looking at me and then runs off to bark at something. I've tried treats, but I think she thinks that there are more interesting things to attend to. Do your goldens bark a lot? Maggie barks at people and dogs A LOT. When we're at the dog park and a runner or biker passes by her, she will bark. It's terrible! I hope she grows out of that. 

I didn't read all about the nylabone incident, but I read the part about having food problems because of it. I have a nylabone for Maggie. Should I take it away? I didn't know they were really bad for dogs.

Maggie usually crashes at about 7:45 or 8:00 PM, but there have been a couple of nights, including this one, since I adopted her that she has been completely nervous about something in the evening. She will stand at the window and growl at her own reflection and walk around nervously. She got lots of exercise today, so I don't know why she's so restless tonight.

I'm glad all of our goldens are going through the same things! It's nice having others to talk to about the weird things they do. Thanks for any advice!





Alfie's Girl said:


> Phew I'm glad Alfie isn't the only one! When we are in the woods it's difficult to get him to come back to me too! Even with chicken in my hands!  He knows the command 'come' but only does it when he feels like it! :doh:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no.  Have lots of lie-ins next weekend!!!
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY the same here, Alfie comes to the door and barks to be let in again, so we go to the door and open it p- he stares at us, barks some more and then runs off again!!! :doh:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's what I'll have to do with my next pup! ( :crossfing next year!!!) because Alfie goes anywhere in the garden which means the grass has pee patches everywhere and we have the daily poop search!!!
> Same here, people don't listen when I say to ignore him!!!!


----------



## amandanmaggie

Speaking of stealing things, every time we go to the dog park, Maggie seems to find the person who is not paying attention to their water bottle sitting on a bench, and she will take it and run. One day I counted 5 water bottles stolen in one visit to the dog park. I feel so bad when she does that. I apologize and eventually am able to get it back, but I don't know how to stop her. I have started to use treats to teach her to "leave it". I will wave a paper towel, her favorite thing to steal at home, in front of her face while holding a treat in the other hand while saying "leave it" at the same time. The first time we did it, she took the paper towel and ran. I said "no", and put the treat in front of her nose until she dropped the paper towel. The second time I did it, she didn't take the paper towel. I dropped it on the floor in front of her, but she waited for the treat! I'm not sure if that's the right thing to do, but it was a small victory. She is so fast at taking things. I'm worried that someday, she'll eat something that's not good for her, and we will have to make an emergency run to the vets. I'm amazed at what she'll put into her mouth.


----------



## West

Last night Cooper broke the sixth pair of flip flops. I'm beginning to think he has something against summer footwear.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed.....I went home to get lunch and left Izzy out of the crate until I get home at 2. I gave her a kong with some pnut butter in it and closed all the doors. Hoping I don't come home to a "mess".


We put the crate away months ago now and we've never once come home to any mess at all. He also spends the whole night downstairs alone with the run of the house, again - no problems whatsoever! We're kinda messy people and things get left over the floor all the time - pens, papers, books, kid toys, and he never goes to eat them or steal them at all! Maybe we're just lucky?!? 



jweisman54 said:


> I went with the raised bowls but not too high off of the ground.


Wow! Lucky Izzy! The problem we have with Alfie is that he moves the bowl around while eating so if he had a raised bowl it would probably end up on the floor! :doh:



jweisman54 said:


> Does anyone's pup do this: while having a toy in her mouth, Izzy goes up against either me or my husband and just starts pushing the toy into us. She won't stop. How do I get her to stop? She will also do it without any toy and just try to play bite but accidentally grab skin. Don't know how to change this.


Alfie does this ALL THE TIME! If we sit down, he goes straight to find a toy and brings it over and leans on our laps and if we ignore him, he partially drops the toy on us and waits for us to try and grab it and then when we do he grabs it quick as lightening!!! If we completely ignore him then he barks his annoyance at us!!! Alfie still nips on occasion when he is hyper for whatever reason but does usually respond (after a while!) to NO.



amandanmaggie said:


> Maggie does that, too! She only comes in when SHE wants to come in. If she is outside playing, she usually doesn't want to come in when I ask her to. She just stands there looking at me and then runs off to bark at something. I've tried treats, but I think she thinks that there are more interesting things to attend to. Do your goldens bark a lot? Maggie barks at people and dogs A LOT. When we're at the dog park and a runner or biker passes by her, she will bark. It's terrible! I hope she grows out of that.
> 
> I didn't read all about the nylabone incident, but I read the part about having food problems because of it. I have a nylabone for Maggie. Should I take it away? I didn't know they were really bad for dogs.
> 
> Maggie usually crashes at about 7:45 or 8:00 PM, but there have been a couple of nights, including this one, since I adopted her that she has been completely nervous about something in the evening. She will stand at the window and growl at her own reflection and walk around nervously. She got lots of exercise today, so I don't know why she's so restless tonight.
> 
> I'm glad all of our goldens are going through the same things! It's nice having others to talk to about the weird things they do. Thanks for any advice!


My boy is quite a barker too - not usually at things but he barks at us if he is annoyed for some reason, of if he wants his dinner! Alfie had one nylabone but he was never very interested in it so I threw it out. He has lots of roasted knuckle bones that keep him occupied though! And they're way cheaper than nylabones too!!!



amandanmaggie said:


> Speaking of stealing things, every time we go to the dog park, Maggie seems to find the person who is not paying attention to their water bottle sitting on a bench, and she will take it and run. One day I counted 5 water bottles stolen in one visit to the dog park. I feel so bad when she does that. I apologize and eventually am able to get it back, but I don't know how to stop her. I have started to use treats to teach her to "leave it". I will wave a paper towel, her favorite thing to steal at home, in front of her face while holding a treat in the other hand while saying "leave it" at the same time. The first time we did it, she took the paper towel and ran. I said "no", and put the treat in front of her nose until she dropped the paper towel. The second time I did it, she didn't take the paper towel. I dropped it on the floor in front of her, but she waited for the treat! I'm not sure if that's the right thing to do, but it was a small victory. She is so fast at taking things. I'm worried that someday, she'll eat something that's not good for her, and we will have to make an emergency run to the vets. I'm amazed at what she'll put into her mouth.


Hehe she sounds like a cheeky monkey! Keep going with the 'leave it' and I'm sure eventually she'll get there! It seems to take quite a while for things they've learnt to respond to at home, to transfer over to when they are arounf other dogs especially! That's why obedience classes etc are quite good as its one thing doing a 1 minute sit/stay at home but a totally different thing when in a hall of other dogs!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Joyce, becasue of the time difference, it would probs be evening over here by the time everyone can get online so if it's possible, a friday or weekend would be best for me to chat as I dont have to be up early the next day!!!


----------



## jweisman54

So, let's make a tentative time of around 5 or so on Friday and Saturday and see if that works.

I have to figure out how to stop those dishes from moving around on top of that little wooden crate for Izzy's food. They were too expensive to fall and break.


----------



## jweisman54

West said:


> Last night Cooper broke the sixth pair of flip flops. I'm beginning to think he has something against summer footwear.


I am jealous just reading your post.......flip flops, summer footwear, blah, it is still winter here!!!


----------



## iansgran

Joyce, if you can find some sheets of silicon or that slip resistant shelf liner that should work. We have a lap tray that has circles of silicon where the plate and glass go and you almost have to tip it over to get them to slide.


----------



## jweisman54

Ian'sgran said:


> Joyce, if you can find some sheets of silicon or that slip resistant shelf liner that should work. We have a lap tray that has circles of silicon where the plate and glass go and you almost have to tip it over to get them to slide.


Thanks Sherie, I have some of that too!


----------



## jweisman54

I think we should all go on vacation and visit Cooper where it is nice and warm!


----------



## iansgran

Happy 10th month birthday to Joey and Jaro.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Ugh...haven't posted much lately as I don't have a lot of good things to say about my little stinky teenager as of late. He's been so bad lately that me and my husband now fight about who has to take him on a walk because it's such a grueling task. On weekends when there are a lot of dogs and pp out I simply refuse - lol. I know it's not a solution but I can't walk him when I'm frustrated - he'll never listen. This too shall pass but I'm desperate for a yard to let him run around in. He doesn't enjoy walks, he'd rather just run around but his listening is not so great when there are other things that are more interesting. We're getting the halt or gentle leader tomorrow - he lunged at a dog yesterday and I fell and split my knee open. Which one should I get?


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Sorry 'bout your flip flops West.... but right now I can only DREAM of wearing flip flops!!!!

Jackie - same here. Sorry you are having struggles with Cosmo. I generally refuse to walk Maya right now too. And it's tough, because over the winter she was so great, but now that there are more people out and about, she is a wild woman!!! Last night after work I took her and she was pretty good (still throwing herself into snowbanks and rolling around though - although they are not soft anymore, all icey? Can't see how that's fun for her... anyway....) as we got closer to the house, I walked along the strip mall (maybe this was my dumb mistake).... but in one direction - little kids in the restaurant, in the other direction - lady walking into Subway, in yet another direction - people sitting in the walk-in clinic. And Maya wanted to see ALL OF THEM at once. She whipped one way, then another (scaring the crap out of the little kids, even though there was a huge window between them and the wild puppy), and then whipped around and jumped the other way. I was SO MAD!!! I got her to the end of the strip mall and scolded her for pulling. Got home, took off my mitten.... hand is bruised. I was so angry.... bf got home 2 seconds later and cheerfully says "how was the walk?!" TERRIBLE!!!!

I know deep down these days will pass.... but sheesh. It's so exhausting. And I KNOW she needs to be walked, but it's just such a huge chore right now....

It's nice to have people who are going through the same thing to talk to...


----------



## iansgran

Jackie, have never used a halti, but I sure recommend the gentle leader. If I can walk Jaro on it anyone can walk any dog. It just takes the dog a while to get used to it. I put it one and feed him treats, or put it on a a gave him his food for several days before we tried walking. Now he sees it and knows walk--happy happy. Not that he has had many walks in the last two weeks because of the ice and snow but tomorrow will be 60 and it should almost all be gone. Yea. Watch the dvd that comes with the gentle leader because the right fit is important.


----------



## Jamm

Ahh i dont think i'll be able to make the chat this weekend, usually i would have but this is the weekend im going away! So i'll be out friday and sat day and night. Other then that im good weekends after 6 (cuz i work) and USUSALLY nights after 915 cuz of work... :/


----------



## Jamm

jackie_hubert said:


> Ugh...haven't posted much lately as I don't have a lot of good things to say about my little stinky teenager as of late. He's been so bad lately that me and my husband now fight about who has to take him on a walk because it's such a grueling task. On weekends when there are a lot of dogs and pp out I simply refuse - lol. I know it's not a solution but I can't walk him when I'm frustrated - he'll never listen. This too shall pass but I'm desperate for a yard to let him run around in. He doesn't enjoy walks, he'd rather just run around but his listening is not so great when there are other things that are more interesting. We're getting the halt or gentle leader tomorrow - he lunged at a dog yesterday and I fell and split my knee open. Which one should I get?


Joey seems to be the exact same way on walks. Im sorry you fell and hurt yourself! I got Joey the easy walk, and this sporn harness but he seems to be pulling with both. He wants to meet everyone and went to jump up on a 12yr old kid who looked so scared after. I had to calm her down saying he was still a baby and is learning and then i made him sit so she could pet him. Whenever we see a dog he lunges towards them in a happy way but in a very frustrating way!! Im thinking about biting the bullet and getting the prong collar... A golden puppy 8 months old came into my work and he was pulling like MAD, the owner wanted the prong so i sized and then showed her how to work it and it worked amazing with this dog. He stopped pulling right away and I had full control over him. The sporn harness i bought for Joey about a month and a half ago WORKED for the first couple of times.. but lately it has been lacking. My mom said maybe Joey is just excited to go out on a walk cuz hes been cooped up inside lately.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> So, let's make a tentative time of around 5 or so on Friday and Saturday and see if that works.
> 
> I have to figure out how to stop those dishes from moving around on top of that little wooden crate for Izzy's food. They were too expensive to fall and break.


Are you about 5 hours behing London? So it would be around 10pm over here? I've never been on chat...is it simple? I don't even know where it is lol!



jweisman54 said:


> I think we should all go on vacation and visit Cooper where it is nice and warm!


Ugh tell me about it...bring on summer!



jackie_hubert said:


> Ugh...haven't posted much lately as I don't have a lot of good things to say about my little stinky teenager as of late. He's been so bad lately that me and my husband now fight about who has to take him on a walk because it's such a grueling task. On weekends when there are a lot of dogs and pp out I simply refuse - lol. I know it's not a solution but I can't walk him when I'm frustrated - he'll never listen. This too shall pass but I'm desperate for a yard to let him run around in. He doesn't enjoy walks, he'd rather just run around but his listening is not so great when there are other things that are more interesting. We're getting the halt or gentle leader tomorrow - he lunged at a dog yesterday and I fell and split my knee open. Which one should I get?


I guess the Gentle Leader! Alfie's canny collar has done wonders. I've just started walking him without it and so far he is doing great! So it took about 3/4 months to stop the pulling competely and for me to be able to use a noraml collar again. I'd still use the canny at obedience class or if I was walking him somewhere with a lot of dogs or people...but it's a start! If I got to start over I'd have gotten the canny waaaay earlier before he even learnt to pull!
Hope you're knee is better... I've nearly fallen over so many times too!


----------



## jweisman54

Jackie, I hope you are feeling better! I would highly recommend either the Gentle Leader or Halti, they both work the same way. That is ALL we use.

Charlotte, All you have to do is hit the chat tab at the top where the brown line is going across the page. It was just a suggestion to see how many of us would actually do it. I have been going on every few nights around 9 pm our time and have had some discussions....dogs, and every thing else. It is fun! I've spoken to Ians Gran several times on it.


Walking.........What is that? I took Izzy on one walk in the last 3 months because of my hand and then the weather. I NEED to start taking her back on them. I do take her on the Gentle Leader to go pee and poop though and it is warming back up today, so I will take her on a short walk. Still have to be careful with my hand.

I hear everybody with the behavior of these pups. I think we see them as big dogs but they are still very much puppies. My husband loses it with Izzy and does not understand that she is still a puppy and tries to do things his way which totally screws Izzy up. I tell him, no, do it this way. He never had a dog before which makes it that much worse.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

There's a reason I am marrying Trev..... on the one side of the card it was from him, the other.....


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

To the vet tomorrow, I am looking forward to it!

Going to ask about the insurance/neuter before 12 months stuff too.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

amandanmaggie said:


> I didn't read all about the nylabone incident, but I read the part about having food problems because of it. I have a nylabone for Maggie. Should I take it away? I didn't know they were really bad for dogs.


My Nylabone incident?

Who knows if the current tummy stuff is because of it, but he's not been the same since. I won't blanket Nylabones and say "they're bad for dogs" but what I learned from this is that you really need to ensure you have the proper Nylabone for your dog. Just be very careful


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I am sorry some of you are having leash/walking problems, feeling good that we're not! We're out for a walk/play 3-4 x a day. 20 mins in the am. 5-10 at lunch, 30-40 mins park play/retrieving after work, then 10-15 mins before bed. Lucky we have lots of streets we can modify length of walks. I tell you though, once we have a fence he's getting dumped in the backyard (which he loves, just no fence!) in lieu of the pre-bed walk!

He pulls a little sometimes, but I just turn and walk the other way, then turn back again and he usually remembers to pay attention. We go for short drives sometimes to walk in different neighbourhoods to change it up for him, I took him downtown and he was thrilled with all the hustle and bustle -we've done it a few times since. Practicing a sit and wait at street corner with folks walking by all directions, poor sucker -he was so good. He tries to mark a lot and once he's got his necessary pee's/poo's out he doesn't get any slack and walks at my side....his big thing now is finding ice chunks and carrying them on walks, they melt in his mouth as we go and he has a little drip trail everywhere we go!

We walked to the dog park for the first time this week. I am always nervous about over doing it in terms of exercise so we drive to the dog park (2 min drive) so when we get there we don't have to worry about playing hard or going on a longer trail (it's 28 acres) and then walking home. But we got out early one morning so I decided to see how long it would take to get there, do a short trail/loop and get home and it was 47 mins. He got a great run around, off leash when we were there of course, and we didn't even see any dogs....which is so weird.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

He sat and watched Westminster like it was his job the last two evenings. It was so cute.


----------



## iansgran

I don't have a chat tab on the top line of my front page but I get to the chat room by hitting quick links and the pull down menu has chat room in it.
It is going to be 60 F here tomorrow so hoping all the ice and snow will disappear and Jaro will get his walks with the fancy design gentle leader. I might even take a picture but the design on the nose piece is small and you probably won't be able to see it.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

ILoveMyGolden said:


> There's a reason I am marrying Trev..... on the one side of the card it was from him, the other.....


Awww...Alfie didn't send me a valentines card...:uhoh::no:



ILoveMyGolden said:


> I am sorry some of you are having leash/walking problems, feeling good that we're not! We're out for a walk/play 3-4 x a day. 20 mins in the am. 5-10 at lunch, 30-40 mins park play/retrieving after work, then 10-15 mins before bed. Lucky we have lots of streets we can modify length of walks. I tell you though, once we have a fence he's getting dumped in the backyard (which he loves, just no fence!) in lieu of the pre-bed walk!
> 
> He pulls a little sometimes, but I just turn and walk the other way, then turn back again and he usually remembers to pay attention. We go for short drives sometimes to walk in different neighbourhoods to change it up for him, I took him downtown and he was thrilled with all the hustle and bustle -we've done it a few times since. Practicing a sit and wait at street corner with folks walking by all directions, poor sucker -he was so good. He tries to mark a lot and once he's got his necessary pee's/poo's out he doesn't get any slack and walks at my side....his big thing now is finding ice chunks and carrying them on walks, they melt in his mouth as we go and he has a little drip trail everywhere we go!
> 
> We walked to the dog park for the first time this week. I am always nervous about over doing it in terms of exercise so we drive to the dog park (2 min drive) so when we get there we don't have to worry about playing hard or going on a longer trail (it's 28 acres) and then walking home. But we got out early one morning so I decided to see how long it would take to get there, do a short trail/loop and get home and it was 47 mins. He got a great run around, off leash when we were there of course, and we didn't even see any dogs....which is so weird.


I think the marking is an important point to bring up! I used to just let Alfie mark whenever and wherever he wanted, now I don't! I let him pee once and thats it! If I let him mark someplace just once he will want to try and pee there again for days and even weeks before he finally forgets he peed there once! 

Joyce, I'll try and get on there tomorrow evening for a while!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Went to the vet today!

On Amoxycillin again and Metronidozale until done and then from there we see.

Fecal was negative of anything. He mentioned exploratory surgery (Oh man...) and didn't think it was allergy based but is willing to try a hypoallergenic diet for 2-3 weeks (said 8 is best, but likely 2-3 we'd know) before going surgery. He felt some definite inflammation when examining him and said "he's definitely more than the textbook ever taught us" (joking...but still!). They had a good cuddle nose to nose and is going to put something on his file to allow for waiting until 18 months to neuter. Said if he wasn't a vet and just had one animal he would likely have Trupanion too, so liked that we made that move after the Nylabone drama.

Fin happily inhaled his 3 pills, and will have those 2x a day, 12 hrs apart with food until finished, along with nothing else than his regular dog food.....

So we wait! Haven't been out in the middle of the night in 3 nights now....so....that's good? Poo isn't as mucusy....also good -but two big goopy eyess still.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> I went with the raised bowls but not too high off of the ground.


Very nice bowls Joyce........I see Sherie already suggested the shelf liner.....


Jamm said:


> Oh man thats Joeys FAV!!! He loves that thing so much more then any other toy. He runs around with it and rolls around with it in his mouth. Flinging it all around haha.


And so where are the pics?!



jweisman54 said:


> Yeah, as soon as I gave it to her she took it then started to push it on the floor....way too funny!


These statements require a picture for the full effect ladies 



jweisman54 said:


> Does anyone's pup do this: while having a toy in her mouth, Izzy goes up against either me or my husband and just starts pushing the toy into us. She won't stop. How do I get her to stop? She will also do it without any toy and just try to play bite but accidentally grab skin. Don't know how to change this.


Roxy will bring a toy over and sometimes will kind of nudge me and drop it in my lap........I figure she wants me to play with it, because its fun to her and she wants me to enjoy it to lol So....I say thank you Roxy... If I take the toy and pretend to be playing with it and having fun, she smiles the whole time....than I give it back and she goes and plays for awhile and than will repeat that same sequence a few times. She doesn't push toys into us though. Not yet anyway!



jweisman54 said:


> Thanks, I figured out how to use Bannermaker...finally!
> 
> Would really be great if we could get onto the chat forum at a specific time for all to talk!!! Anyone game?????????



Your picture is beautiful of Izzy




Jamm said:


> Joey seems to be the exact same way on walks. Im sorry you fell and hurt yourself! I got Joey the easy walk, and this sporn harness but he seems to be pulling with both. He wants to meet everyone and went to jump up on a 12yr old kid who looked so scared after. I had to calm her down saying he was still a baby and is learning and then i made him sit so she could pet him. Whenever we see a dog he lunges towards them in a happy way but in a very frustrating way!! Im thinking about biting the bullet and getting the prong collar... A golden puppy 8 months old came into my work and he was pulling like MAD, the owner wanted the prong so i sized and then showed her how to work it and it worked amazing with this dog. He stopped pulling right away and I had full control over him. The sporn harness i bought for Joey about a month and a half ago WORKED for the first couple of times.. but lately it has been lacking. My mom said maybe Joey is just excited to go out on a walk cuz hes been cooped up inside lately.


Ill usually run Roxy out back before I attempt the walk, it just cuts down on her excitement.



ILoveMyGolden said:


> There's a reason I am marrying Trev..... on the one side of the card it was from him, the other.....



sniff sniff......I didn't get a card from Roxy 
That was such a thoughtful gesture.......




ILoveMyGolden said:


> He sat and watched Westminster like it was his job the last two evenings. It was so cute.


lol They do love watching other dogs dont they! Or watching a ball!


----------



## iansgran

Sorry Finlay isn't all better and the vet isn't sure what it is. I know the word exploratory surgery must make you nervous. Do they have scope kinds of exams like they do for people so it really isn't surgery? Have you pm Iowagold or Sallysmom, the vets here? I think Finlay is one of the pretties of all the dogs on the forum, so he needs to get better soon. 
I'll try to be in the chatroom tomorrow evening, maybe at little later than 5 but will try.


----------



## KaMu

How did I miss that! NG's Mom! Im so so sorry to hear about Fins troubles are ongoing 
Please keep us updated on whatever you find out........

In fact Roxys rose is for Fin in hopes that he will feel better real soon!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Went to the vet today!
> 
> On Amoxycillin again and Metronidozale until done and then from there we see.
> 
> Fecal was negative of anything. He mentioned exploratory surgery (Oh man...) and didn't think it was allergy based but is willing to try a hypoallergenic diet for 2-3 weeks (said 8 is best, but likely 2-3 we'd know) before going surgery. He felt some definite inflammation when examining him and said "he's definitely more than the textbook ever taught us" (joking...but still!). They had a good cuddle nose to nose and is going to put something on his file to allow for waiting until 18 months to neuter. Said if he wasn't a vet and just had one animal he would likely have Trupanion too, so liked that we made that move after the Nylabone drama.
> 
> Fin happily inhaled his 3 pills, and will have those 2x a day, 12 hrs apart with food until finished, along with nothing else than his regular dog food.....
> 
> So we wait! Haven't been out in the middle of the night in 3 nights now....so....that's good? Poo isn't as mucusy....also good -but two big goopy eyess still.


So sorry to hear about Fin!  Are they writing it up as colitis? Alfie's poops aren't yet consistently good. We found out he was chewing on our conifer trees which are poisonous!:doh: So that didn't help! We're back to having to take him out to pee/poop on leash so he doesn't eat anything naughty outside.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin says thank you for the kind thoughts (everyone) and rose (Roxy!)

I forgot the most exciting part of the vet visit, Fin's weight!!!!

Blew.me.away!!!

61.8lbs!!!! He is gaining like crazy, vet said lots of muscle there and he can still feel his ribs, so all good in the weight dept!

He says exploratory surgery over scope now as if something is bugging him and it's so small the scope may not even see it. He said it could be in a transitory (I may be butchering what he is meaning to convey here!) spot between the large and small intestine and with exploratory surg then could run their fingers along the intestines to really feel where something might (might!) be.

He did like the fact he's still gaining weight and eating like a pig, he said if ever he loses just a little interest in food we have to call.

There's so many variables here, that's what drives me crazy, it might be so many different things, I am not opposed to exploratory surgery but the fact it's exploratory is scary as they don't know what they're looking for, it's one thing to go in with a purpose, quite another to go in guessing....gah!

Paws and fingers crossed. We had another good night last night, and he happily sucked back his pills, then breakfast this morning!

Sounds horrible to have "plans" with the exploratory surg, but I wonder if they do go in if they can tack his stomach to take away bloat worries? I worry about bloat far too much (Bailey bloated....never want to go through that ever again)


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Aw Finlay! Maya sends her best wishes!!! 

Hopefully it can be solved without the surgery... fingers crossed!! :crossfing (paws crossed from maya).

Joyce - how is your weather there?!? I know we had a bit of a snow competition going this winter  But the past two days have been sooooooo warm, now there is SO MUCH WATER!!! A significant amount of the snow is gone....in fact we can see GRASS in our backyard!! (ew, and not to mention all the poops that got buried.... yuck.)

I won't be able to make the chat room tonight.... I work until 5:30pm and then we are going out.... I will try for tomorrow....


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I gave Fin a bit of a hackjob haircut last night, the melting snow has made for puddles just about everywhere and drying him off is such a PITA. It doesn't look *too* bad, but I do like the feathers kept in check lengthwise!


----------



## jweisman54

It is warm here too, a lot of melting going on which is great. Still can't see the grass in the backyard though, still way too much snow back there. Some snow maybe tomorrow night but shouldn't be much. I guess some really high wind warnings though. I try to get on to the chat a couple of times a night just to see who is on there. I usually find Sherie and Kathleen and some other regulars. Tessalover is always on there too.

So sorry to here about Finlay. I don't know if I would opt for exploratory surgery. Like you say, they have no idea what they would be looking for and if they found nothing, that would be a surgery, cost, and lots of healing time. Just my two cents worth!


----------



## njames

Ugh, The snow has all melted here. It has turned everything into mud, as you can see.


----------



## jweisman54

Oh yuk....I guess we all have that to look forward to.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Joyce, when you are online I think I need help with Chat! How can I tell if anyone is online etc... do I just type away and wait for someone to answer?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Fin says thank you for the kind thoughts (everyone) and rose (Roxy!)
> 
> I forgot the most exciting part of the vet visit, Fin's weight!!!!
> 
> Blew.me.away!!!
> 
> 61.8lbs!!!! He is gaining like crazy, vet said lots of muscle there and he can still feel his ribs, so all good in the weight dept!
> 
> He says exploratory surgery over scope now as if something is bugging him and it's so small the scope may not even see it. He said it could be in a transitory (I may be butchering what he is meaning to convey here!) spot between the large and small intestine and with exploratory surg then could run their fingers along the intestines to really feel where something might (might!) be.
> 
> He did like the fact he's still gaining weight and eating like a pig, he said if ever he loses just a little interest in food we have to call.
> 
> There's so many variables here, that's what drives me crazy, it might be so many different things, I am not opposed to exploratory surgery but the fact it's exploratory is scary as they don't know what they're looking for, it's one thing to go in with a purpose, quite another to go in guessing....gah!
> 
> Paws and fingers crossed. We had another good night last night, and he happily sucked back his pills, then breakfast this morning!
> 
> Sounds horrible to have "plans" with the exploratory surg, but I wonder if they do go in if they can tack his stomach to take away bloat worries? I worry about bloat far too much (Bailey bloated....never want to go through that ever again)


Yikes...exploratory surgery! I don't suppose you may be able to get a second opinion from another vet? For something that expensive and...let's face it...does carry risks even though I'm sure they're small - I'd want to know that I'd tried every possible avenue before resorting to surgery. It's difficult when a vet is saying all these scary things, it's the same with doctors - I'm never quite sure how serious something actually is!



njames said:


> Ugh, The snow has all melted here. It has turned everything into mud, as you can see.


hehe mud mud MARVELLOUS mud! : (bath time now I expect!)


----------



## iansgran

Charlotte, are you in the chatroom, your name was there but you weren't answering, I will try again


----------



## jweisman54

*Izzy at the Inn while I was away.*

Izzy is the one at the top!!


----------



## jweisman54

*Izzy's area while we eat dinner!*


----------



## iansgran

Joyce, it does look funny, kind of like she is double jointed. My daughter had really loose joints as a child and would get in the oddest positions you would never think possible.


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


>


 
Wow! Izzy looks A LOT like my Maggie! It's funny, because she lays like that, too! They are so pretty!


----------



## amandanmaggie

Second day/week of obedience school. We began the class so well today. Maggie sat and layed down beautifully, and I THOUGHT we would be the star student. Then she went nuts when another dog walked past her, jumping and lunging, trying to get to the dog. We tried to walk around the store with all sorts of distractions to work on getting her attention...she was HORRIBLE! I cried out of frustration because she would NOT pay attention to me calling her name. The teacher was nice, though. He told me to keep practicing it and told me she would get it eventually and to not get frustrated with her. SO much work to do. I just have to believe that she will be a wonderfully trained dog someday!  She stole a water bottle and took off running with someone's water bowl at the dog park today. So embarrassing. One good thing that happened today was that she didn't pull on the leash during her walk today, except when she saw an occasional person or animal. We are still working on that, but that is the lesson we learned today in obedience class, so I'm hoping that will improve with practice.


----------



## jweisman54

My breeder saw the picture and said that means they will have good hips. Don't know if that is true or not.


----------



## jweisman54

amandanmaggie said:


> Second day/week of obedience school. We began the class so well today. Maggie sat and layed down beautifully, and I THOUGHT we would be the star student. Then she went nuts when another dog walked past her, jumping and lunging, trying to get to the dog. We tried to walk around the store with all sorts of distractions to work on getting her attention...she was HORRIBLE! I cried out of frustration because she would NOT pay attention to me calling her name. The teacher was nice, though. He told me to keep practicing it and told me she would get it eventually and to not get frustrated with her. SO much work to do. I just have to believe that she will be a wonderfully trained dog someday!  She stole a water bottle and took off running with someone's water bowl at the dog park today. So embarrassing. One good thing that happened today was that she didn't pull on the leash during her walk today, except when she saw an occasional person or animal. We are still working on that, but that is the lesson we learned today in obedience class, so I'm hoping that will improve with practice.


It will get better! Are you using treats and telling her to leave it and then praising her with the treats?


----------



## Maya's_Mom

njames said:


> Ugh, The snow has all melted here. It has turned everything into mud, as you can see.


LOL!!! This picture made my day!!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

amandanmaggie said:


> Second day/week of obedience school. We began the class so well today. Maggie sat and layed down beautifully, and I THOUGHT we would be the star student. Then she went nuts when another dog walked past her, jumping and lunging, trying to get to the dog. We tried to walk around the store with all sorts of distractions to work on getting her attention...she was HORRIBLE! I cried out of frustration because she would NOT pay attention to me calling her name. The teacher was nice, though. He told me to keep practicing it and told me she would get it eventually and to not get frustrated with her. SO much work to do. I just have to believe that she will be a wonderfully trained dog someday!  She stole a water bottle and took off running with someone's water bowl at the dog park today. So embarrassing. One good thing that happened today was that she didn't pull on the leash during her walk today, except when she saw an occasional person or animal. We are still working on that, but that is the lesson we learned today in obedience class, so I'm hoping that will improve with practice.


Alfie's nearly had me in tears at obedience class too, several times, but he's improved soooooo much now. It will get better in time. Don't compare yourself or Maggie to the other people and dogs. She'll get there! Alfie's leash walking sounds about the same as Maggies - fine until he catches a smell or sees another dog playing or something, then I have to hold onto him and brace myself against the lead so he doesn't run away. :doh: As for stealing things...we're all dealing with that one!


----------



## amandanmaggie

Alfie's Girl said:


> Alfie's nearly had me in tears at obedience class too, several times, but he's improved soooooo much now. It will get better in time. Don't compare yourself or Maggie to the other people and dogs. She'll get there! Alfie's leash walking sounds about the same as Maggies - fine until he catches a smell or sees another dog playing or something, then I have to hold onto him and brace myself against the lead so he doesn't run away. :doh: As for stealing things...we're all dealing with that one!


 
Aww...thanks for the support! That was encouraging to hear that others have been through it and it will get better. Maggie fetched and brought back a ball today, for the first time! She hasn't really noticed them until today! She always fetched sticks, and I am SO happy she noticed tennis balls today. We were at the dog park at the lake, and other dogs, labs to be exact, were going in to fetch balls, and she went in as far as she could walk and fetched a ball! She still doesn't think she can swim, but when the water gets warmer, I will take her in with me to help her. I was so excited. And then we continued it at home! I hope it becomes a new obsession of hers. It makes working her out a lot easier!


----------



## jackie_hubert

We've been working on fetch too. I agree it's a nice way to get them exercise. We have decided not to use balls because we did not want to foster said obsession, though if it hadn't been for my husband I would have broke that rule since cosmo won't really fetch other types of toys. Yesterday he did fetch his rubber stick toy for a good 20 mins, but he'll only bring it back if he gets a treat. Funny, his parents are field champs..


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


> It will get better! Are you using treats and telling her to leave it and then praising her with the treats?


Yes, I use treats, but when we're out with other dogs or she REALLY wants what she should't have, she won't drop it, no matter if I'm coming at her with a treat. It's SO frustrating. But she DID come to me twice today when she had something she shouldn't have had. I praised her a lot and petted her and took it out of her mouth. But that was in the house. It's a lot tougher when we are at the dog park with 50 other dogs. She did take a bowl this morning at the dog park and walked a few steps with it in her mouth until I said "drop it" and she did, which was amazing. So, I think she's starting to get better about it, but it's not every time yet. She didn't want to leave the dog park this morning. I had to get someone to catch her so I could take her. She's a crazy pup!


----------



## amandanmaggie

jackie_hubert said:


> We've been working on fetch too. I agree it's a nice way to get them exercise. We have decided not to use balls because we did not want to foster said obsession, though if it hadn't been for my husband I would have broke that rule since cosmo won't really fetch other types of toys. Yesterday he did fetch his rubber stick toy for a good 20 mins, but he'll only bring it back if he gets a treat. Funny, his parents are field champs..


 
That's funny...you think fetching would be a natural thing for him. He is beautiful, though!


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> I gave Fin a bit of a hackjob haircut last night, the melting snow has made for puddles just about everywhere and drying him off is such a PITA. It doesn't look *too* bad, but I do like the feathers kept in check lengthwise!


Ok so what did you cut 
? Just his tail feathers? Did you just even it out? Curious 


jweisman54 said:


>


Super adorable picture Joyce!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

KaMu said:


> Ok so what did you cut
> ? Just his tail feathers? Did you just even it out? Curious


I didn't touch his tail actually, and didn't get to his butt feathers either!

I did his front leg feathers and belly.

It is fairly even, I call it a hackjob, because I'm not a professional, but I use thinning shears and short scissors and somehow end up with a pretty decent looking/semi-natural but short looking cut. I've had another Golden to practice with (my parents Golden, he's 8) and this was the first time touching Fin with scissors other than his paws!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro's feathers on one of his front legs were cut when he was neutered and they shaved the front part of that leg--I am guessing for the anesthesia. So he looks lopsided right now, but it is growing back. Probably take a long time for the feathers to equal out. Saw that the breeder of Jaro's grandfather is selling a 2 year old female that she can't show for some reason. This dog is not related to Jaro but it makes me kind of sad that they don't love the dogs enough to keep them if they can't show them. I know she is crazy about Jaro's grandfather but then he is an American and Canadian champion. One of the breeders I talked to before I got Jaro said she liked to place the puppies in non show homes where she knew they would be loved.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy is fetching so great in the house. Sometimes she will even do it without a treat. She drops it when I tell her to then will give her the treat. She has been doing that for many months now. I have no idea if she would do it outside with so many distractions.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Izzy is fetching so great in the house. Sometimes she will even do it without a treat. She drops it when I tell her to then will give her the treat. She has been doing that for many months now. I have no idea if she would do it outside with so many distractions.


Alfie fetches great in the house if you throw something but you have to wrestle the ball or whatever out of his mouth. He'll only drop it for a treat. :doh: Out of the house he will fetch a stick but he just wont bring it back to you - instead he'll take it away and start chewing on it! Or play the 'come and get me' game! :doh:


----------



## iansgran

Jaro fetches great in the house but that old but like Alfie he needs a treat or me to get it out of his mouth. About the same outside but with the distractions not for as long as in the house


----------



## jackie_hubert

Sounds like most of the pups are not so great at fetch yet outside the house. Must be normal then!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin would retrieve a ball until he fell over and died if we let him.

Ball c-r-a-z-y.

We don't retrieve in the house much anymore, and if we to, I throw, ask him to "wait", then release him because if he is moving while the ball is still moving, there wouldn't be many walls left in our house. No regard for his own safety or stopping if the ball and he are moving/it's not in his mouth. 

Outside we have to be careful now, the snow melting, then freezing back up has made some horrific footing. 

He found a ball with "cuz" on it today at a field....we let him bring it home and I think I know why it was left there.....holy annoying and loud. He just loves it. We had to take it away so we don't lose our hearing -I have video of him dunking it in his water bowl, bobbing with it, then taking it out and continuing to squeak with it.

I trimmed his paws and clipped his toenails today. It's cold out, but we went outside to our front porch to do it and it was actually quite nice in the sun!

Normal poops and no more goopy eyes -he's been totally fine the last few days


----------



## jackie_hubert

Yea, the squeaky cuz is super loud. That's why we never bought one, but we do have the cuz tail which does not squeak and is a favourite around here. Also excellent for fetching. 

I am so glad he's doing better. What did the trick?

In other news, saw another golden born in April on our walk. Totally out of control too. Though he also growled at cosmo repeatedly. Unfortunately the owners reacted by jerking his choke chain over and over again. Cosmo mostly just sat there. I think he knew that there was something not quite right with the dog. When I asked the owners who they see fir training they said bark busters which explains some things...poor dog but maybe he'll outgrow it too. I did suggest a better trainer.


----------



## iansgran

Was it the cuz with feet? the good cuz, or the bad (devil horns) Jaro has them both but one is hiding someplace. They do squeek, so that is why he loves them.


----------



## jackie_hubert

I think Fin should have the good cuz because he's such a good dog compared to the rest of them. hehe.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ok, wow I didn't realize these cuz's were popular, where can I get them?! (one that doesn't squeak!!) good one or devil one, hmm....good one because he's good now, or devil one because he ate the nylabone in the first place? 

I went outside to look at it (we had to put it out, he can carry it on walks!) as I didn't recall feet and there are 4 spots where it looks like there were limbs, but they were ripped off (not by Fin!)

He just loves it. We got him a deer antler (all $32 of it) from the pet store as we asked the vet what he could chew as Fin needs his chews and they had been highly recommended, but I didn't want to upset his tummy again so double checked with vet. He also loves that, I hope it lasts as long as many have claimed, that way the cost won't hurt so much!

Fin must be doing better because of the pills....so the big question will be how will he be once the pills are gone? Still have a week to go on them.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

When I am on my other laptop next I will upload that video of him and the cuz ball. The dunk in the water bowl was awesome, here I am wondering where the water all over the house is coming from....duh!


----------



## jackie_hubert

We have this cuz toy which has a squeaker in the tail but it is not very loud: Amazon.com: JW Pet Company Cuz Tail Dog Toy, Large (Colors Vary): Kitchen & Dining

I really like theses ones too cause they're so cute: JW Pet Ruffians Dog Toys - Toys - Dog - PetSmart


----------



## Jamm

Ahh lots of talking! I was away this weekend in TO without Joey and i was not at my computer a lot. 

Joey LOVES the Cuz's. I actually bought him one this weekend! one he dosent have.. He has about 6 of the 'bad other cuz' and 2 bad cuz's and 1 good cuz. This weekend i bought him the 'dino cuz' its SO cute! It has the look of the good cuz but it has a tail and a spikes going from his head to the tail... looking like a dino  

Joey is also really good with fetch inside, ALWAYS brings it back, and he is pretty good outside too! I found out that when we are playing fetch outside i need to always have a back up ball. So we go out with two balls and he only sees one, i throw the one he sees he gets it, hes hesistant and then i show him the second one and he brings me the first and we trade so i throw again! Lol Endless cycle hahaha

He was so happy when i came home! I suprised him by hiding and we had a great love fest. Now he is playing with his new cuz and his bone


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy has this one Amazon.com: JW Pet Company Bad Cuz Dog Toy, Medium (Colors Vary): Kitchen & Dining which drives me crazy with the squeaking! Sometimes I have to take it away for a while.


----------



## jweisman54

We have this one too, but the squeak isn't quite as bad.
Amazon.com: JW Pet Company Ruffians Chicken Dog Toy, Medium (Colors Vary): Kitchen & Dining

Hope you had a nice mini-vacation Jamm!


----------



## iansgran

I have some others balls from JW which we like a lot some name like I squeek baseball. You can get the cuz almost anyplace around here but online stores have them too


----------



## KaMu

We have the chicken one to Joyce and what I like about it is that its got that area you can hold onto to play tug  The squeak on the cuz and that chicken toy do not phase me at all, its that blue ball that drives me crazy....so what we have done is make that her outdoor toss toy, somehow the squeak is not nearly as bad outside 

We also have the original antler we bought months ago. She still chews it sometimes but not consistently. Id have to say the cuz is probably her favorite of all the plastic type toys she has.

They have a Dino cuz ? lol Hmmmm 


Great news about Fin! Hopefully after the ABT is complete he will still be fine .


----------



## jweisman54

So, I was just looking for Izzy to put her in the crate for the night.....and I am looking and looking and found her sleeping in her crate with the door open. My puppy is growing up!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Fin would retrieve a ball until he fell over and died if we let him.
> 
> Ball c-r-a-z-y.
> 
> We don't retrieve in the house much anymore, and if we to, I throw, ask him to "wait", then release him because if he is moving while the ball is still moving, there wouldn't be many walls left in our house. No regard for his own safety or stopping if the ball and he are moving/it's not in his mouth.
> 
> Outside we have to be careful now, the snow melting, then freezing back up has made some horrific footing.
> 
> He found a ball with "cuz" on it today at a field....we let him bring it home and I think I know why it was left there.....holy annoying and loud. He just loves it. We had to take it away so we don't lose our hearing -I have video of him dunking it in his water bowl, bobbing with it, then taking it out and continuing to squeak with it.
> 
> I trimmed his paws and clipped his toenails today. It's cold out, but we went outside to our front porch to do it and it was actually quite nice in the sun!
> 
> Normal poops and no more goopy eyes -he's been totally fine the last few days


yay! Alfie's had a good few poop days too! Lets hope they continue well! :crossfing



Jamm said:


> Ahh lots of talking! I was away this weekend in TO without Joey and i was not at my computer a lot.
> 
> Joey LOVES the Cuz's. I actually bought him one this weekend! one he dosent have.. He has about 6 of the 'bad other cuz' and 2 bad cuz's and 1 good cuz. This weekend i bought him the 'dino cuz' its SO cute! It has the look of the good cuz but it has a tail and a spikes going from his head to the tail... looking like a dino
> 
> Joey is also really good with fetch inside, ALWAYS brings it back, and he is pretty good outside too! I found out that when we are playing fetch outside i need to always have a back up ball. So we go out with two balls and he only sees one, i throw the one he sees he gets it, hes hesistant and then i show him the second one and he brings me the first and we trade so i throw again! Lol Endless cycle hahaha
> 
> He was so happy when i came home! I suprised him by hiding and we had a great love fest. Now he is playing with his new cuz and his bone


Aww I bet he was so happy to see his momma home!


----------



## kkudi

Hello everyone. just wanted to say that eric's doing wonderfully after his operation(neutering) two weeks ago.....he doesnt even seem to know it even happened...

i just wanted to share this link with you lot...it brought tears to my eyes when i read it this morning

http://uberhumor.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/the-10-canine-commandments-3330-1296167050-1.jpg

enjoy!


----------



## Jamm

These are all the JW products Joey has. I LOVE JW. They are Joey proof (sometimes i have to cut the feet off lol) I also like Planet Dog. 100% Joey proof! They have the best balls that Joey loves. 

The Fish 
Ruffians Large Dog Toy - Fish - - DogToys.com

Dino Cuz
JW Pet Dino Cuz - Medium - - DogToys.com

Bad other cuz
JW Pets The Other Cuz - Medium Bad - - DogToys.com

Good other cuz
The Other Cuz - Medium Good - - DogToys.com

Normal Bad/good Cuz
http://www.nipandbones.com/images/products/tough/toys/just-for-dogs/balls_feet.jpg

If you search Planet dog you'll see all of their products, balls and bones and stuff.


----------



## jweisman54

kkudi said:


> Hello everyone. just wanted to say that eric's doing wonderfully after his operation(neutering) two weeks ago.....he doesnt even seem to know it even happened...
> 
> i just wanted to share this link with you lot...it brought tears to my eyes when i read it this morning
> 
> http://uberhumor.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/the-10-canine-commandments-3330-1296167050-1.jpg
> 
> enjoy!


OMG! I had a tear in my eye too! If you don't mind, I am going to post this! It is just too true!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Hello everyone. just wanted to say that eric's doing wonderfully after his operation(neutering) two weeks ago.....he doesnt even seem to know it even happened...
> 
> i just wanted to share this link with you lot...it brought tears to my eyes when i read it this morning
> 
> http://uberhumor.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/the-10-canine-commandments-3330-1296167050-1.jpg
> 
> enjoy!


That's so lovely - I'm going to put it on Facebook! Can you believe Eric is almost 10 months!  Glad he is doing well!


----------



## jweisman54

You putting it on the April Crew page?


----------



## kkudi

it's not just Eric! it's all of our puppies! April is coming soon! And they will be one year olds already?

Can I just say that we should continue on this thread even after the one year old birthdays?

Even when I get the chance to post (every once in a while)!

It's great to know I have someone to talk to!

Joyce - I know, my sister sent me the link via email and I was reading it while walking to uni from my phone....I was crying on my way there....dogs are so worth the 10-15 year journey you embark yourself on...

they are so worth it.....

I will make sure I speak to him even more now....make sure he knows that I love him from earth to moon...i'm writing this with tears in my eyes...

don't know...what it is that makes me so emotional...perhaps its the words!

ah! hope everyone is well! 

how's Alfie and Izzy? x


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> OMG! I had a tear in my eye too! If you don't mind, I am going to post this! It is just too true!


Ah you had the same idea!  I've just put in on the fb page!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> You putting it on the April Crew page?


Yes, and my own too probably!



kkudi said:


> it's not just Eric! it's all of our puppies! April is coming soon! And they will be one year olds already?
> 
> Can I just say that we should continue on this thread even after the one year old birthdays?
> 
> Even when I get the chance to post (every once in a while)!
> 
> It's great to know I have someone to talk to!
> 
> Joyce - I know, my sister sent me the link via email and I was reading it while walking to uni from my phone....I was crying on my way there....dogs are so worth the 10-15 year journey you embark yourself on...
> 
> they are so worth it.....
> 
> I will make sure I speak to him even more now....make sure he knows that I love him from earth to moon...i'm writing this with tears in my eyes...
> 
> don't know...what it is that makes me so emotional...perhaps its the words!
> 
> ah! hope everyone is well!
> 
> how's Alfie and Izzy? x


Aww, dogs are just the BEST! Especially Goldens of course!  Alfie is doing okay, he is eating a much more natural food now called Fish4dogs and he's doing well so far. I can get 15kg for £38 online which is much cheaper then Royal Canin anyway. He still isn't eating like he used too but will just about nearly finish his food now if we leave it down all day long.
You may already know this but I'll write it anyway - you can get prescriptions from the vet and get worming and flea stuff MUCH cheaper online - vetuk is the cheapest I've seen for Stronghold and Milbemax. It's around £15 for 3 months stronghold wheras the vet charges £35!!!!! A 1 year prescription for flea and worming cost me £20 but it's still way cheaper than buying from the vet.


----------



## kkudi

Alfie's Girl said:


> Yes, and my own too probably!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, dogs are just the BEST! Especially Goldens of course!  Alfie is doing okay, he is eating a much more natural food now called Fish4dogs and he's doing well so far. I can get 15kg for £38 online which is much cheaper then Royal Canin anyway. He still isn't eating like he used too but will just about nearly finish his food now if we leave it down all day long.
> You may already know this but I'll write it anyway - you can get prescriptions from the vet and get worming and flea stuff MUCH cheaper online - vetuk is the cheapest I've seen for Stronghold and Milbemax. It's around £15 for 3 months stronghold wheras the vet charges £35!!!!! A 1 year prescription for flea and worming cost me £20 but it's still way cheaper than buying from the vet.


Indeed they are!

Ah I've heard of fish4dogs before, might try one day as it's not as expensive. 

I had some tiny treats from fish4dogs when Eric was a little puppy.

we're currently with Purina Pro Plan ( which is actually not that bad) and have switched to its Adult Version (Salmon and Rice). He seems to be slightly more enthusiastic about it compared to the Puppy (Lamb and Rice) version..but still...he won't woof it down like he used to....he will only woof down human food/wet food.....

Yeap! I'm aware of VetUK! I bought Panacur from vetuk when Eric was sick and wanted to treat for deworming!

Vets make a lot of profit on prescriptions because people tend to think that thats the only place you can buy them from! But no, just like any other pharmacy, u can get a prescription and buy them on your own!
(even though it will take some time to arrive, unless it's urgent)

When we had to give him droplets for when he had conjuctivitis in one eye they had to sell us Maxitrol ( same as humans - u can get it from Boots - but you need a subscription), for £10.

When I went to Cyprus for 3 days, I bought Maxitrol (just in case the green boogies would re-appear) - without a prescription - for 3 Euros!


----------



## jweisman54

I have to start using flea/tick control again now that it is getting warmer out. What is everyone using. I was using Advantix, but didn't like it. Suggestions.


----------



## kkudi

Joyce: 

I've been using Advocate ( still have five pipettes left) which is the same brand as Advantix but marketed with a different name in the UK but haven't likened it much either.

According to my vet, it's the best...but I don't like the "side-effects" it has on Eric.

Whenever I do it...he goes nuts....he hates it...he can't rest....and it's unpleasant to see him "suffer" for about a day or so....

have any of you noticed something similar when using Advocate/Advantix with their puppies?

It's happened three times so far (only the day the pipette was admitted)...so I don't think it's something else....


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Indeed they are!
> 
> Ah I've heard of fish4dogs before, might try one day as it's not as expensive.
> 
> I had some tiny treats from fish4dogs when Eric was a little puppy.
> 
> we're currently with Purina Pro Plan ( which is actually not that bad) and have switched to its Adult Version (Salmon and Rice). He seems to be slightly more enthusiastic about it compared to the Puppy (Lamb and Rice) version..but still...he won't woof it down like he used to....he will only woof down human food/wet food.....
> 
> Yeap! I'm aware of VetUK! I bought Panacur from vetuk when Eric was sick and wanted to treat for deworming!
> 
> Vets make a lot of profit on prescriptions because people tend to think that thats the only place you can buy them from! But no, just like any other pharmacy, u can get a prescription and buy them on your own!
> (even though it will take some time to arrive, unless it's urgent)
> 
> When we had to give him droplets for when he had conjuctivitis in one eye they had to sell us Maxitrol ( same as humans - u can get it from Boots - but you need a subscription), for £10.
> 
> When I went to Cyprus for 3 days, I bought Maxitrol (just in case the green boogies would re-appear) - without a prescription - for 3 Euros!


Did you join the fish4dogs puppy club for Eric? You get a massive discount on the puppy food. The adult food you can pick up at around £38/40 online but I am hoping to transfer him to James Wellbeloved ocean fish once he's on the adult food (not long!) as it will work out cheaper than fish4dogs then. 
Alfie's the same - he'll gobble up rice and chicken or human food but not be very interested in kibble! :no: I am thinking that one day I may reduce the kibble slightly and add some cooked rice with it to make it more interesting!
Wow...cyprus is the place to go for medicine then lol!!!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

kkudi said:


> it's not just Eric! it's all of our puppies! April is coming soon! And they will be one year olds already?
> 
> Can I just say that we should continue on this thread even after the one year old birthdays?
> 
> Even when I get the chance to post (every once in a while)!
> 
> It's great to know I have someone to talk to!
> 
> Joyce - I know, my sister sent me the link via email and I was reading it while walking to uni from my phone....I was crying on my way there....dogs are so worth the 10-15 year journey you embark yourself on...
> 
> they are so worth it.....
> 
> I will make sure I speak to him even more now....make sure he knows that I love him from earth to moon...i'm writing this with tears in my eyes...
> 
> don't know...what it is that makes me so emotional...perhaps its the words!
> 
> ah! hope everyone is well!
> 
> how's Alfie and Izzy? x


Andreas,
IZzy is doing well, although I think she has cabin fever from all the snow we have had and couldn't really be walked very much this winter. I did get to give her a few good walks last week before it turned brutally windy and cold again. Today it is snowing! So what else is new, it is New England! I've discovered that she is probably brighter than I am. Let's see she is 10 months (which makes her a late teenager and I am 56......doesn't really add up, LOL) She really is smart though. She figures out how to get wet tissue paper out of the toilet before someone can flush it (yeah, I know it is gross) and swallow it whole....YUK!!!! She has filled out beautifully though. I don't think (hope she won't) she will be gaining much more weight. She looks pretty big to me now. She can act like a big dog when she wants to and 2 seconds later be such a puppy (which she still is). She absolutely loves going out in the snow and digging and eating huge ice balls and trying to sneak them into the house and knows how to scoot underneath a very low glass table that I have in the living room so we can't get it from her. Like I said these goldens are brilliant creatures.

Those 10 commandments made me cry too. Now I will think twice before raising my voice to her or just ignoring her when she pokes at me for attention. She is my puppy love and will always cherish her. :--heart:


----------



## kkudi

Alfie's Girl said:


> Did you join the fish4dogs puppy club for Eric? You get a massive discount on the puppy food. The adult food you can pick up at around £38/40 online but I am hoping to transfer him to James Wellbeloved ocean fish once he's on the adult food (not long!) as it will work out cheaper than fish4dogs then.
> Alfie's the same - he'll gobble up rice and chicken or human food but not be very interested in kibble! :no: I am thinking that one day I may reduce the kibble slightly and add some cooked rice with it to make it more interesting!
> Wow...cyprus is the place to go for medicine then lol!!!!!!


Lol yea! 

No i didn't! I just bought it from the petshop for treats as the ingredients looked decent! 

Eric had a bad experience with James WellBeloved when he was a puppy so I'm not too keen on that food. Perhaps it was because he was a puppy. 

I'm still not 100% convinced that chicken is good for him.

Purina Pro Plan is £70 for 2 14kg bags. so it works out £35 per 14/15kg bag....

the one he's on now has approximately 22% salmon and 22% rice...which isn't that bad!

It's worked wonders so far with him, with good poop and shiny furr! So I think I will stick to this for a while ;-)


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> I have to start using flea/tick control again now that it is getting warmer out. What is everyone using. I was using Advantix, but didn't like it. Suggestions.


Can you get Stronghold? It's prescription over here. Never noticed any side affects whatsoever. It:

Kills adult fleas, eggs and larvae
treatment of adult roundworms
prevention of heartworm
treatment of sarcoptic mange
treatment of biting lice
treatment of earmites




kkudi said:


> Joyce:
> 
> I've been using Advocate ( still have five pipettes left) which is the same brand as Advantix but marketed with a different name in the UK but haven't likened it much either.
> 
> According to my vet, it's the best...but I don't like the "side-effects" it has on Eric.
> 
> Whenever I do it...he goes nuts....he hates it...he can't rest....and it's unpleasant to see him "suffer" for about a day or so....
> 
> have any of you noticed something similar when using Advocate/Advantix with their puppies?
> 
> It's happened three times so far (only the day the pipette was admitted)...so I don't think it's something else....


Wow, poor guy! :no: Do try Stronghold, it's been working great for Alfie! He has one pipette of stronghold a month (on the back of the neck) and then 1/2 tablets of Milbemax once every 6 months. We've had no problems with worm or anything at all! You'd need the green packet one - with a golden on the front!


----------



## kkudi

jweisman54 said:


> Andreas,
> IZzy is doing well, although I think she has cabin fever from all the snow we have had and couldn't really be walked very much this winter. I did get to give her a few good walks last week before it turned brutally windy and cold again. Today it is snowing! So what else is new, it is New England! I've discovered that she is probably brighter than I am. Let's see she is 10 months (which makes her a late teenager and I am 56......doesn't really add up, LOL) She really is smart though. She figures out how to get wet tissue paper out of the toilet before someone can flush it (yeah, I know it is gross) and swallow it whole....YUK!!!! She has filled out beautifully though. I don't think (hope she won't) she will be gaining much more weight. She looks pretty big to me now. She can act like a big dog when she wants to and 2 seconds later be such a puppy (which she still is). She absolutely loves going out in the snow and digging and eating huge ice balls and trying to sneak them into the house and knows how to scoot underneath a very low glass table that I have in the living room so we can't get it from her. Like I said these goldens are brilliant creatures.
> 
> Those 10 commandments made me cry too. Now I will think twice before raising my voice to her or just ignoring her when she pokes at me for attention. She is my puppy love and will always cherish her. :--heart:


It hasn't snowed much here since December...only rain rain rain which makes it harder to let them run because they get all muddy! 

Eric is probably the muddiest puppy ever! If I decide to take him out for an hour or so..I will be returning back home...with the muddiest puppy ever..He's so careless that he will get mud all over him up to and including his neck! He sometimes has some on his face too!

Eric has gotten pretty big too (but not huge) but I'm not sure either if he will get any taller. I think he will fill out a little bit more...he weighs around 28kg /61lbs. 

Talking about intelligence...Eric think he's the smartest guy out there....when he knows he's doing something wrong...he will walk SILENTLY...and when I say silently I mean silently...he will use his paws/legs in such a way that you won't hear a thing...and it's pretty hard to not hear anything especially when you've got wooden flooring... 

im not sure if all dogs do the following:

do all dogs roll their eyes in such a way that the white part of the eye is shown when they're doing something wrong/naughty?
We can tell from his eye movement/the look on this eyes that he's doing something wrong.

andreas


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> Lol yea!
> 
> No i didn't! I just bought it from the petshop for treats as the ingredients looked decent!
> 
> Eric had a bad experience with James WellBeloved when he was a puppy so I'm not too keen on that food. Perhaps it was because he was a puppy.
> 
> I'm still not 100% convinced that chicken is good for him.
> 
> Purina Pro Plan is £70 for 2 14kg bags. so it works out £35 per 14/15kg bag....
> 
> the one he's on now has approximately 22% salmon and 22% rice...which isn't that bad!
> 
> It's worked wonders so far with him, with good poop and shiny furr! So I think I will stick to this for a while ;-)


Alfie had a bad experience a few weeks ago when I tried him on James wllbeloved turkey and Rice - poops went bad and dermatitis came back. I'm wondering if he has an allergy to Turkey?! He seems okay with Chicken though. I think Izzy is allergic to chicken (did I remember right Joyce?). I'm going to try the fish one in a few months instead and see if he can tolerate that.


----------



## kkudi

Alfie's Girl said:


> Alfie had a bad experience a few weeks ago when I tried him on James wllbeloved turkey and Rice - poops went bad and dermatitis came back. I'm wondering if he has an allergy to Turkey?! He seems okay with Chicken though. I think Izzy is allergic to chicken (did I remember right Joyce?). I'm going to try the fish one in a few months instead and see if he can tolerate that.


AHA!

That's the one I tried on Eric too (although when he was a puppy)! 

Turkey and Rice? hmmm now that I think of it might have been Duck and Rice. not sure. I can't remember. 

I haven't thrown it away...I just have it in a small bag...and use it as treats occasionally...so it will serve its purpose!


----------



## jweisman54

Anyone tried Frontline Plus? That is what I used last year.


----------



## kkudi

I've heard lots of mixed reviews about Frontline but then again....all products have mixed reviews....I'm not really sure to be honest...maybe you should create a thread in the main forum....


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> It hasn't snowed much here since December...only rain rain rain which makes it harder to let them run because they get all muddy!
> 
> Eric is probably the muddiest puppy ever! If I decide to take him out for an hour or so..I will be returning back home...with the muddiest puppy ever..He's so careless that he will get mud all over him up to and including his neck! He sometimes has some on his face too!
> 
> Eric has gotten pretty big too (but not huge) but I'm not sure either if he will get any taller. I think he will fill out a little bit more...he weighs around 28kg /61lbs.
> 
> Talking about intelligence...Eric think he's the smartest guy out there....when he knows he's doing something wrong...he will walk SILENTLY...and when I say silently I mean silently...he will use his paws/legs in such a way that you won't hear a thing...and it's pretty hard to not hear anything especially when you've got wooden flooring...
> 
> im not sure if all dogs do the following:
> 
> do all dogs roll their eyes in such a way that the white part of the eye is shown when they're doing something wrong/naughty?
> We can tell from his eye movement/the look on this eyes that he's doing something wrong.
> 
> andreas


I hear ya on the mud!!!!! :doh: It get EVERYWHERE lol!
Alfie is about 73-75lb now! :curtain: I thought he had pretty much stopped getting taller but I've noticed that in the last 6 weeks he's grown about another 1/2-1 inch! I couldn't believe it! My friend reminded me though that he wont be fully grown till he is 18months-2yrs! Oh boy!:uhoh:
Don't think Alfie does the eye rolling but I can tell when he is naughty, if he has somethig he shouldn't he will lie ontop of it very still and avoid eye contact! Funny boy!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> I've heard lots of mixed reviews about Frontline but then again....all products have mixed reviews....I'm not really sure to be honest...maybe you should create a thread in the main forum....


Same here Joyce! Nobody I have spoken to has really reccomended it. It's sort of below stronghold/advantix in the league table, over here anyway.


----------



## kkudi

75lbs?!?!? wow

I bet he's much taller than Eric! 

I don't mind him staying small! After all I don't care! He's my little boy and he always will be!


----------



## jweisman54

Oh, and we will DEFINITELY continue this thread after they turn 1.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> 75lbs?!?!? wow
> 
> I bet he's much taller than Eric!
> 
> I don't mind him staying small! After all I don't care! He's my little boy and he always will be!


Same here, I wouldn't swap my giant baby for anything in the world!  I've kinda gotten used to reffering to myself as 'mommy' now lol!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> oh, and we will definitely continue this thread after they turn 1.


absolutely!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Alfie's Girl said:


> absolutely!


I agree!! So nice to come here and have people who are going through the exact same things!!!

can't believe my girl is 10 months!! She's been a bit of a bugger lately, barking and just being annoying.... but I think its cabin fever as well. The past few days have been okay out.... but sooooooo windy, which makes it bitterly cold. 

Friday night I let her outside (we were home alone) and she was barking like a madwoman at something (someone?) outside.... I started getting nervous.... she had her hackles raised and everything.... so I called her name to get her inside, and she RAN back inside and hid like a coward!!! What on earth kind of guard dog do I have?!? Lol.... so me being a chicken I went into my bedroom with the lights off to peek outside and see what was offending her so much.... it was the shadow of a plastic bag :doh:


----------



## KaMu

kkudi said:


> It hasn't snowed much here since December...only rain rain rain which makes it harder to let them run because they get all muddy!
> 
> Eric is probably the muddiest puppy ever! If I decide to take him out for an hour or so..I will be returning back home...with the muddiest puppy ever..He's so careless that he will get mud all over him up to and including his neck! He sometimes has some on his face too!
> 
> Eric has gotten pretty big too (but not huge) but I'm not sure either if he will get any taller. I think he will fill out a little bit more...he weighs around 28kg /61lbs.
> 
> Talking about intelligence...Eric think he's the smartest guy out there....when he knows he's doing something wrong...he will walk SILENTLY...and when I say silently I mean silently...he will use his paws/legs in such a way that you won't hear a thing...and it's pretty hard to not hear anything especially when you've got wooden flooring...
> 
> im not sure if all dogs do the following:
> 
> do all dogs roll their eyes in such a way that the white part of the eye is shown when they're doing something wrong/naughty?
> We can tell from his eye movement/the look on this eyes that he's doing something wrong.
> 
> andreas


Yes Roxy does this to. But I have also noticed her doing this at other times when really shes done nothing wrong as these times its more a look of......."Look , I know you are thinking of taking this bone away but Id prefer you rethink this before deciding" lol


jweisman54 said:


> Anyone tried Frontline Plus? That is what I used last year.


This is probably my number one fear, it honestly is. I have never used flea meds on my Maltese and never had a problem. However Roxy being outdoors as much as she is, Im sure I have to consider something for her. My heart actually starts racing when I start to think about putting a chemical onto or into her that I know is toxic to an extent. Even now as I think about it here typing my heart is racing a bit 
HW preventive is another that sets me in a panic. Not because I don't care about my dog and certainly not because I don't want her protected. BUt the treatment we owners use is just a teeny tiny dose of the actual treatment for active HW. The concern goes much deeper here and I really need to think this through. I am scared. I am her advocate. sigh




Maya's_Mom said:


> I agree!! So nice to come here and have people who are going through the exact same things!!!
> 
> agreed!!!


----------



## jweisman54

I hate putting medications (which are actually poisons) onto and into my pup but I feel that we have to. Case in point: My black lab who did live to be 14.5 and whom I loved very much, couldn't get up one day from a lie position. She was 7. She had to be carried to the car, had a fever, was shaking and didn't think I would get her to the vet in time. Got to the vet, did some preliminary work up, and blood and found out she had Lyme disease. The vet did not know if she would survive but was put on amoxicillin for 1 month. Luckily she lived. I will ALWAYS give my pup the medications she needs even though they can cause side effects.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> I hate putting medications (which are actually poisons) onto and into my pup but I feel that we have to. Case in point: My black lab who did live to be 14.5 and whom I loved very much, couldn't get up one day from a lie position. She was 7. She had to be carried to the car, had a fever, was shaking and didn't think I would get her to the vet in time. Got to the vet, did some preliminary work up, and blood and found out she had Lyme disease. The vet did not know if she would survive but was put on amoxicillin for 1 month. Luckily she lived. I will ALWAYS give my pup the medications she needs even though they can cause side effects.



Yes I understand Joyce. Honestly I do. And I don't think ill of anyone that treats as per the vets rec and what is thought by the majority to be in the animals best interest. If and this is just a discussion question...........if the dog is checked say quarterly for Lyme and HW, I wonder why this wouldn't be an option? Do I know that HW meds administered monthly or every six weeks gives 100% protection.......yes I certainly do..... Is it a potentially harmful chemical I am consciously giving..........Im not sure but think so.
How do their bodies assimilate these meds over the years? A steady dose every 6 weeks for say 6 years? I would need labs drawn yearly to be surely her liver and kidneys were functioning adequately to get rid of this med. The frontline or other flea meds really Id only use as needed. Im not as panicky with that as I am with the HW prev.
ly speaking here of my own housing situation and circumstances. IF I had a field dog whom was .............well you get what Im thinking.....
I will not bring this up on the main discussion board because Im am not interested in criticism, only in fact. Ill be discussing this with out vet in a few days when Roxy goes for her pre-op lab work.


----------



## iansgran

I use heartworm and Vectra 3D for Jaro The Vectra is suppose to repel and kill fleas, ticks and mosquitos and sand fleas. He doesn't mind it when we put it on him at all, like he did the Advantage or Frontline we used on Subiaco which sent him into crazy frenzies for a bit. It did take the color off his colar the first time we used it and I had to talk to folks at the company about that because I was worried, but they were very good and talked to me about it. I have so little medical knowledge that I just do what the vet or doctor say. And hope for the best.


----------



## KaMu

Bless your heart Sherie.............I guess its the ole... having a little medical knowledge can be a not so very good thing :/ I do over analyze. I am not this concerned over my own health but when it comes to a small child/infant or any animal its a BIG dilemma for me  




Ian'sgran said:


> I use heartworm and Vectra 3D for Jaro The Vectra is suppose to repel and kill fleas, ticks and mosquitos and sand fleas. He doesn't mind it when we put it on him at all, like he did the Advantage or Frontline we used on Subiaco which sent him into crazy frenzies for a bit. It did take the color off his colar the first time we used it and I had to talk to folks at the company about that because I was worried, but they were very good and talked to me about it. I have so little medical knowledge that I just do what the vet or doctor say. And hope for the best.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

It's interesting to hear what you all have to say. I've never really thought about that fact I'm pumping all this stuff into him!  If there was a proven and natural alternative then I'd absolutely choose it over all the chemicals.


----------



## jackie_hubert

We use advantage multi (flea, whipworm, hookworm, roundworm, heartworm, otodectes, sarcoptes, demodex), So pretty much everything but tapeworm. Prescription only. 

I HATE using it because I have seen actual research papers that connect these chemicals with cancers and other issues, but still I continue for lack of something better. 

Did you know you can get oral meds like sentinel and program? That's what we began with but it's coverage is not as broad as advantage multi. Check it out - it's what our guide dogs were on and depending on where you live and what you do with your dog it is probably adequate. If we didn't go tracking in the brush I'd do one of those.

Cosmo likely has a poultry allergy too. Btw, we have soft poop again and stinky but eventhough he was doing well on nb...


----------



## jackie_hubert

Stupid iPhone is changing my words...


----------



## jweisman54

Yes, Izzy has a poultry allergy, that is why she is on lamb based, grain free.

As far as the medication issue, I am sure if we put this on the main discussion board, we would probably have lots of criticism. I guess in the end, we all have to do what we feel is best for our pups. Since I almost lost one, I will continue to use a Fronline or Advantix but only in the months that I need to. She has had nothing on her skin all winter, but come March I will probably start up again. Heartworm.....I've seen dogs die, so that will be a monthly pill for us.

Now if I could only get her to stop stealing napkins and tissues and eating them. What kind of taste could be that good to swallow those things....YUK!


----------



## iansgran

Yes, Kathleen, the more you know the more you worry. I nurse friend of mine knew everything that could go wrong with pregnancy and worried herself sick when her daughter was pregnant. Not, when she was, of course. Sometimes ignorance is bliss.


----------



## KaMu

Well there are a few people Id like to discuss this with. One will be a breeder, the other my vet and possibly a forum member. Im inclined to steer towards doing a HW prev maybe half the year. I just need more specific info on the drugs used and what I can possibly use to counteract any negative effects. The flea meds Ill do as needed, I always have. Thats where I am at this point tonight..as Roxy lays her head on my shoulder and snuggles under my chin  as if she knows i am a worried Mom.

And I phrased that post wrong. Criticism was not the right word. I am not interested in confrontation. I like discussion but I like to hear both sides with facts. Not 30 people saying I give it and there is no choice, if you love your dog just give it. 
I do know about HW and I do know what happens during the treatment, my sister rescued a HW positive dog and treated her, she was preg at the time.........Im well aware of HW


----------



## iansgran

Let us know what you learn. Don't want to be too ignorant.


----------



## jackie_hubert

KaMu said:


> Well there are a few people Id like to discuss this with. One will be a breeder, the other my vet and possibly a forum member. Im inclined to steer towards doing a HW prev maybe half the year. I just need more specific info on the drugs used and what I can possibly use to counteract any negative effects. The flea meds Ill do as needed, I always have. Thats where I am at this point tonight..as Roxy lays her head on my shoulder and snuggles under my chin  as if she knows i am a worried Mom.
> 
> And I phrased that post wrong. Criticism was not the right word. I am not interested in confrontation. I like discussion but I like to hear both sides with facts. Not 30 people saying I give it and there is no choice, if you love your dog just give it.
> I do know about HW and I do know what happens during the treatment, my sister rescued a HW positive dog and treated her, she was preg at the time.........Im well aware of HW


Would you be more comfortable with an oral like sentinel or program?

I hear ya, discussion and educating oneself is so important, especially when vets either don't know enough or receive sponsorship.


----------



## jweisman54

Kathleen, I hope you are not angry with me, I was not giving any criticism at all, just my opinion. I don't like when someone posts something on some of the other forums and it gets into this heated debate and then someone gets thrown off the whole forum and everyone gets angry with that person. I think we have a nice little forum of our own here. That is why it has been so successful, because we listen to each other whether we agree or not.


----------



## KaMu

Gals please don't ever think I am angry for anything said here. I am here to learn. I have my own opinions on things but am always open to new ideas and suggestions. I dont think that my thinking is the only, and or the best or the correct way by any means. But I do do things with Roxys best interest in mind. And at times these decisions are not so cut and dry for me.

Jackie, the flea treatment I don't have so much an issue with though I really do cringe when I put the topical on. And if Roxy or any cat or dog reacted adversely to the topical there is no doubt in my mind I would not be using that particular product. I remember years ago using some flea med on my cat it was less expensive and sold at PS. The cat went absolutely nuts after about half an hour foaming at the mouth etc......OMG it was just awful. It was an adverse reaction to the med. He was fine the next day but left a lasting visual in my mind not to mention the guilt I felt.

Now, I have used the frontline plus and have never had a reaction from any pet here. Again, I don't use it unless there is a problem which is usually May thru Sept. And we don't have any flea problems when I don't use it during the other months. Our Cat is an indoors cat only so he isn't bring in any nasty biting bugs! And I am highly sensitive to flea bites so they are not allowed to take up residence here in my home  We dont use lawn chemicals aside from Lime and therefore don't have a luscious lawn lol. I try and be careful where I can.

Living in a wooded area and running with rox during this coming summer and spring I know Ill have to use it. Or end up dealing with skin issues which I don't want either. Ive been lucky thus far and ...knock on wood, and have never had skin issues with Roxy or ear troubles. Hopefully keeping up with bathing will cut down on any fleas that THINK they are coming in for dinner........


----------



## DianaM

We use Sentinel for HW/fleas and Frontline Plus for tick protection. We wouldn't use the Frontline but since we get a lot of deer and wildlife walking around our sub, we wanted the extra protection against what they could bring into our yard. I stopped using the Frontline and only give Sentinel every other month right now since the snow and freezing temps. I will start back on monthly pretty soon since Michigan's weather is so crazy and unpredictable. 

Speaking of crazy weather... we were in the 50s on Friday so I took Gracie for a nice walk. Sunday night we got 10 inches of snow. Gracie was SO HAPPY that the snow is back! She was bummed when it melted and actually wouldn't go potty on the grass. She ended up pooping on the street cuz she would only go on snow lol. Silly girl.. hope she's not too depressed when Spring comes.

Here is a picture I took of her this morning. I always look forward to seeing where she will be when I go downstairs. She was PASSED OUT but her tail still started wagging when she saw me


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maya is on advantage multi as well.... and only through the warmer months, not during the winter. I think about the chemical thing too.... but I also want what is best for Maya. I remember last summer I was outside picking up poo and saw wiggly things in one of them.... I absolutely FREAKED out and was uncontrollably sobbing.... my poor bf could barely get me calmed down... I was flipping though my book to see what kind of worms she had.... I was so sad. They were maggots. Good old Maggots taking up home in the poop..... over reacted for nothing. But not for nothing.... it could have been something. I should have looked closer before losing my mind. Anyway.... I think there are pluses and minuses to everything with the pooches.... we just have to do what is best in our minds 

And Kathleen, I know what you mean about the confrontation  I have read a few posts in the main forums lately and just think "holy cow!" I would rather just come into the comfort of our April pups thread and ask here 

maya is happy again.... we have snow!!! after last weeks super-mild temps (mud!!) it got super cold and snowed on Sunday.... they said 10-15cm, but I don't think we got that much.... Just enough to white-coat everything again and remind us that it's ONLY February. Funny, my bf SAID he was going to pick up poo this weekend (99% of the time, it's my job).... but he conveniently put it on Monday's To-Do list.... and of course, it's all buried again. Grrrrr....


----------



## jweisman54

Diana, that is a cute pic of Gracie...funny how her crate is next to where she is sleeping. I have yet to leave Izzy out at night. We have actually been finding her in there when we go to bed so I figure she likes it in there to sleep.


----------



## Jamm

We use either Advantage or Frontline... I really cant remember! I think its Advantage cuz we too have deer, coyotes and the odd bear around my house... I think i'll go to the vet soon to talk about that! 

When is everyone good to do another chat? On saturday Joyce told me you guys were in the chat but i was on my way out the door. Tonight and tomorrow im good from 730PM EST.


----------



## jweisman54

I usually check in a couple of times at night. Last night I wasn't home.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

I should be able to check in tonight.... nothing going on (hockey game on? which means the tv is the bf's....)


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Here's the crazy pup and his new cuz ball....


----------



## DianaM

jweisman54 said:


> Diana, that is a cute pic of Gracie...funny how her crate is next to where she is sleeping. I have yet to leave Izzy out at night. We have actually been finding her in there when we go to bed so I figure she likes it in there to sleep.


We have been leaving Gracie out overnight for a few months now. We had to go back to it while she was in heat to save our furniture but now she's back to having freedom. More and more we have been leaving her out while we are at work too. My husband comes home at lunch most days. We've never really had a problem. She just mostly sleeps. We are not quite ready to get rid of the crate even though we don't use it much anymore. I think we might move it to one of the bedrooms soon and crate her up there when we need to. She likes that corner because it stays pretty cool. Once we did leave her out at night and found her in her crate in the morning.


----------



## jweisman54

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Here's the crazy pup and his new cuz ball....
> 
> YouTube - February 2011 002


OMG, that is too funny. That sound, YIKES. We have the same toy and my husband hates it because unlike your pup, Izzy runs around with hers and just squeaks it all the time. Last night I had to take her other squeaky toy away because I was getting a headache from it.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Here's the crazy pup and his new cuz ball....
> 
> YouTube - February 2011 002


Oh my goodness, that is so cute!!!

I think i will have to find one of those cuz balls for Maya.... I bet she would LOVE it!!

How does he like his deer antler? I remember you said something in an earlier post about the cost of it.... we bought a smaller one for Maya ($15) months ago and she STILL has it.... she doesn't chew it all the time, but she likes it. If she gets bored of it, I just stick a bit of pb on the end and she suddenly regains interest  .... I love how it doesn't smell and doesn't stain!!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Maya's_Mom said:


> Oh my goodness, that is so cute!!!
> 
> I think i will have to find one of those cuz balls for Maya.... I bet she would LOVE it!!
> 
> How does he like his deer antler? I remember you said something in an earlier post about the cost of it.... we bought a smaller one for Maya ($15) months ago and she STILL has it.... she doesn't chew it all the time, but she likes it. If she gets bored of it, I just stick a bit of pb on the end and she suddenly regains interest  .... I love how it doesn't smell and doesn't stain!!!


Yes, and the pet store guy said soak it in beef broth of chicken broth too and it will soak that in and they might take back to it.

Fin loves it. He's not on it alllll the time, but loves it when he does pick it up to have a chew with!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Broth!! Brilliant idea!! thanks!!!


----------



## iansgran

Great video of Finlay and the Cuz but my favorite of all time is Finlay vs the doorstop.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ian'sgran said:


> Great video of Finlay and the Cuz but my favorite of all time is Finlay vs the doorstop.


hahaha I had to take those off You Tube because we sent it to AFV, but apparently they didn't think it was funny?

He still does it the odd time, only he is now massive compared to what he once was when we frist brought him home and he did it. He'll bring the ball into it now too, wedge the ball under the door stop, growl and pounce on both....wild puppy. I still giggle everytime I see that video though, such a little crazy pup with the doorstop!


----------



## jackie_hubert

So cosmo went in for his neuter today but instead they ran a round of tests to see why he's not gaining weight. They said it eas too dangerous to neuter him without any excess weight just on case...they did a blood, urine and fecal test...


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> So cosmo went in for his neuter today but instead they ran a round of tests to see why he's not gaining weight. They said it eas too dangerous to neuter him without any excess weight just on case...they did a blood, urine and fecal test...



OOo Jackie  Did they suspect anything in particular? When will you have results? Praying for Cosmo and hoping for noting but good and promising lab test results! I thought he was doing well


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> hahaha I had to take those off You Tube because we sent it to AFV, but apparently they didn't think it was funny?
> 
> He still does it the odd time, only he is now massive compared to what he once was when we frist brought him home and he did it. He'll bring the ball into it now too, wedge the ball under the door stop, growl and pounce on both....wild puppy. I still giggle everytime I see that video though, such a little crazy pup with the doorstop!



Id love to see that video of Fin and the doorstop lol Sounds like a child's story book title! 

I should attempt a cuz ball video too Roxy is intent with the squeak her enthusiasm builds and builds after the first squeak! ........ But the cuz in the water bowl is unreal!!!! lol Hes soooo beautiful that boy!


----------



## Jamm

jackie_hubert said:


> So cosmo went in for his neuter today but instead they ran a round of tests to see why he's not gaining weight. They said it eas too dangerous to neuter him without any excess weight just on case...they did a blood, urine and fecal test...


Aw  poor Cosmo! Im sorry he is not adding weight and you're still having problems with food/solid poops.


I finally gave in today and bought a prong collar for Joey... I really didnt want to but i have wasted a good $200.00 on 'no pull' harness's/headcollars. Sporn harness worked for 2 days, easy walk 1 day, halti 1 hour. This morning I went to walk Joey and he was pulling SO bad. It was so frustrating and he even made me fall into a huge pile of yellow snow... :no: SO I took him to my store and i fit and bought a prong. It worked immediately. Im off to work in an hour but when i come home tonight im going to take him on another walk with the prong to test it.


----------



## DianaM

Jamm said:


> Aw  poor Cosmo! Im sorry he is not adding weight and you're still having problems with food/solid poops.
> 
> 
> I finally gave in today and bought a prong collar for Joey... I really didnt want to but i have wasted a good $200.00 on 'no pull' harness's/headcollars. Sporn harness worked for 2 days, easy walk 1 day, halti 1 hour. This morning I went to walk Joey and he was pulling SO bad. It was so frustrating and he even made me fall into a huge pile of yellow snow... :no: SO I took him to my store and i fit and bought a prong. It worked immediately. Im off to work in an hour but when i come home tonight im going to take him on another walk with the prong to test it.


We use a prong collar for Gracie. Her trainers thought it would be helpful because she gets so excited and pulls like crazy. They let me try it out first, showed me how to use it and it worked great so we bought one a few days later. I don't think there is anything wrong with them if they're using properly. I try to use my voice first then a tiny, very light pull on the leash. She has been doing great with it. We went on a long walk on Friday and it was so nice for her to not pull me all over.


----------



## iansgran

Kathleen, I think the video of finlay and the doorstop is buried somewhere in this thread if you have four or five free hours to search. I am pretty sure I didn't see it on the video thread because I have only been there once and that was recently. He was very little so it is probably way at the beginning.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I took it off because I had to rip it off you tube!

I will re upload it and post!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Bah I just watched it again on my computer, he was so raggetty looking and small!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden




----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I hope you get results on Cosmo's tests soon. I know the not fun game of worrying about your dog all too well with Finfin!


----------



## KaMu

lol.............I'm going to go right along with Sherie and say that is one of the all time best Golden videos ever!!!! I watched the one of Fin with the "upstairs" door stop as well! What was making me laugh even harder was I turned on my sound and Roxy stood next to me watching with her head going back and forth like she wanted to jump in and play too! Fins expressions and actions there were priceless!





ILoveMyGolden said:


> I hope you get results on Cosmo's tests soon. I know the not fun game of worrying about your dog all too well with Finfin!


----------



## jweisman54

I hope Cosmo is ok. I will be hoping that all is well.

That is a funny video of Finlay. Izzy was standing here watching it too. My husband and I cracked up watching it.


----------



## iansgran

Jackie, please let us know how the blood tests come back. Sorry you have to worry about this. Sherie


----------



## jackie_hubert

I hope we find out what's going on though I somehow think we're still not going to know with certainty. 

We went to a different vet from our usual for the neuter (SPCA Hospital cause neuter is only $80 due to me being a staff). Our regular vet knew Cosmo was thin but we had not discussed neuter and surgery and so they never suggested a full panel, though they did do a fecal exam which showed bacterial overgrowth and put him on some metro. They were of the opinion that like so many goldens his digestive track is just a little off and that he'd grow out of it. His poop had been on the soft side but definitely not diarrhea. In the last weeks though, when we tried to fatten him up a lot and gave him more food we noticed that the more we put in the more came out and he was gaining no weight, so I'm not entirely surprised that the vet refused to do the neuter at this time.

I just hope we can get him to gain weight and neuter soon because we have to get him neutered before a year old as per Trupanion.

I'm not that worried as he is not really sick, just something underlying is keeping him from having firm poop and gaining weight. He is 64lbs.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

jackie_hubert said:


> I just hope we can get him to gain weight and neuter soon because we have to get him neutered before a year old as per Trupanion.


Did you discuss with your vet he/she putting reasoning to wait beyond 12 months? We are with Trupanion as well and still sticking with 18 months after mentioning to the vet needing a reason to not neuter within 12 months!


----------



## iansgran

Cosmo doesn't look thin to me. Can you feel his ribs too easily? Jaro is just at 60 lbs and was neutered but he is definitely not too thin. He may have picked up a little weight in the last two weeks, but he looks the same to me. The vet did blood work before the neuter, though.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

ILoveMyGolden said:


> YouTube - Finlay VS Doorstop #1


 
that video is just tooooo funny!!! We actually had to take off all our doorstops when Maya was little (most of them are still off, actually) since she also seemed to think that the doorstop was her almighty enemy....

She is the Furball Frenzy of Terror tonight..... running and barking and following me and digging at my leg (?!?!) and just being..... annoying!


----------



## amandanmaggie

I LOVE that video! I kind of wish I could have had Maggie at that age. SO CUTE!

I know how you feel about Maya! Maggie did the same thing this morning! Seemed to want anything but her toys!

So I looked at Maggie's paperwork, and she was actually born in late May. Oops...hope it's ok to stick around with you guys. She seems to be doing all that your goldens do, so maybe they all do the same things from 8 to 10 months. That's kind of discouraging, though, that she will be like this two months from now....ugh...so much work!


----------



## KaMu

Join the crowd.... my Roxy was a complete bugger all day! You would meet her and never guess she had even one day of training  Yet, I get her indoors and practice our previous training and shes great:/

I actually feel like I must have failed somewhere, but I hope this is just as they say the teenage terrors  I call her outside and she looks at me and continues to do what she wants, I need a 50 ft lead instead of the 30 lol I got the lead wrapped around my boot today and not realizing it...I tossed her the ball, and as she took off, I went flying, and landed flat on my butt in the snow! lol She came back looked at me and happily pranced back to the stick, so I know how I rate!!!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

*phew* well I wasn't the only one yesterday then! Lol. She was such a bum last night..... she was a posessed puppy!! Today is a new day..... fingers crossed!!!

Don't be too discouraged that Maggie will still have these behaviours in a couple months.... I like to think that at 10 months, Maya's demonic episodes are fewer and farther in between than when she was 8 months. At 8 months, I just wanted to lock her in a padded room!! Now at 10 months, she is good....80% of the time  So there is hope on the horizon!!

Jackie - best wishes from Maya and I for Cosmo!! Hopefully you hear something back soon and Mr Cosmo is fine  He doesn't look thin in his pictures? But I guess it's another thing to see him in person....?

Kathleen - I actually said the same thing to my bf the other night.... "where did I go wrong?!" - but he tried to reassure me the same thing.... she's just a pup still, some things she will outgrow, and other things will take longer to train.... She is being elusive to come inside again (since we have more snow).... I keep a bag of Beggin' Strips by the door.... and if she won't come in, I crinkle the bag and yell "come get bacon!!!!" and she will come running.... and then I give her a little piece of one. I hate bribing her, but it's so cold .... I don't want to go outside chasing her around.

Jamm - how is the prong collar going?!? A friend of my bf has said from day #1 to use the prong. He used one on his lab, and reasuured me of it's safety. And I have held off, being persistant with the harness... and he just laughs at me when she goes bonkers... and says "prong would help that!" I think I am going to break down and try it. She is a good walker, but is absolutely riduculous when another human approaches....


----------



## Jamm

Maya's_Mom said:


> Jamm - how is the prong collar going?!? A friend of my bf has said from day #1 to use the prong. He used one on his lab, and reasuured me of it's safety. And I have held off, being persistant with the harness... and he just laughs at me when she goes bonkers... and says "prong would help that!" I think I am going to break down and try it. She is a good walker, but is absolutely riduculous when another human approaches....


It deff works! I bought the wrong size so i actually had to go back to return it to get the large instead of the medium... Its really gives you total control, he just looks so mean with it on! haha. Im going to take him for a walk this morning so we shall see how it goes! I honestly can't wait for Joey to CALM DOWN!!! Lmao. He is crazy in the mornings like non stop zoomies. 

I think im going to switch Joey off puppy soon because I feel like he is getting a little chunky.. I love how its RIGHT after i bought a huge bag of puppy  waste of money!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Phew! Just got through reading everything I missed from yesterday...

Sorry if I miss anyone out! :curtain:

Lovely video of Fin - bet that squeeky cuz has become VERY annoying by now! It wouldn't let me watch the second video???

Jackie, Cosmo's issues do sound very similar to Alfies. No diarrhoea, just soft poops. Alf's were often quite yellowish in colour too. We seemed to have worked out it is a food allergy and also he was eating things in the garden that he shouldn't. :doh: I think he has some sort of allergy to turkey or something like that, he seems fine with chicken though? The food I have just put him on is grain/poultry/meat free, it's main ingresients are fish and potato. So far so good and we have fairly consistent firm poops again! phew! We also had a while where he wasn't putting on barely any weight, I'll get another weight check this Saturday and I'm hoping to see a decent gain. 

I spent yesterday in London, in Greenwich park and guess what....I saw a Golden! Yay! He was a 5 yr old called Toby. I spoke for a while with the owners and apparently Toby goes crazy around other dogs still... Are you all the same - when we meet another dog on a walk Alfie pulls so hard to get to them that I nearly have rope burn on my hands, I have to hold onto the rope and put all my weight on it to stop him moving. Meanwhile he is nearly choking himself and I'm sure anyone around watching is thinking I must be a very bad dog owner.:no:


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Jamm said:


> It deff works! I bought the wrong size so i actually had to go back to return it to get the large instead of the medium... Its really gives you total control, he just looks so mean with it on! haha. Im going to take him for a walk this morning so we shall see how it goes! I honestly can't wait for Joey to CALM DOWN!!! Lmao. He is crazy in the mornings like non stop zoomies.
> 
> I think im going to switch Joey off puppy soon because I feel like he is getting a little chunky.. I love how its RIGHT after i bought a huge bag of puppy  waste of money!


Well, i think we might try it out then! I have heard from SO many people that it works, and doesn't hurt them.... Maybe we will go Friday and get her one..... Will the people in the store help us fit her with it?

we just went for a walk, she was 90% good I would say!! On the other side of the street was a guy walking a black lab and a golden lab. Maya sat down and just watched them.... he says to his dogs "why can't you be that well trained?!" and I said ..."oh, she is just an actress, she is shaking she is so excited and just wants to jump!" He laughed at us. But she was good, she did yank and pull a bit.... and with her strength, it's getting hard for me to control her. And my mom wants to be able to walk her too.... but she can't if she pulls.... I think the Prong Collar is worth a shot!


----------



## iansgran

Absolutely no one can be on this thread unless their puppy was born in APRIL The more the merrier. And the difference between early May and late April is less than early April and late April. 
We had a prong collar for our last Golden. I switched to the Gentle Leader as soon as I found out about it because I though the prong looked like it belonged on a pit not a goldie. We still have it around here someplace. Were we all together I would gladly give it to someone. All dogs are different so what works, works. But I do love the Gentle Leader being an old lady with bad knees--no pulling dogs for me. When we are out and other dogs go by we stop and I feed treats like mad. This keeps Jaro nice and quiet. Eventually I hope that will not be necessary any more.
Today I am going to Ian's school for sharing time. Yesterday he got in the mail a photo of President Obama signed to Ian. Very cool. Someone his mom talks to at the white house arranged it. His mom is the person who sees that all the white house staff including the President get paid.:wavey:


----------



## Jamm

I just got back from an 1.5 hour walk with Joey! And I am SOO happy! Its been so cold and Joey has been so bad with his pulling, it made me not wanna walk him at all and when I DID walk him, he was just a terror and would frustrate me and make me mad at him. This walk was amazing. The collar takes lots of getting used to, for Joey and myself. We also stopped lots on the walk because the collar slid down about an inch on his neck where it is not supposed to be. So we stopped and i moved it back up and we were on our way  As soon as we got home i could tell Joey was itching to run so i took it off and put his flat collar on and he had crazy zoomies in the back yard  Im very happy with it but you DO need to know how to properly use it. All morning and last night i was googling/youtubing how to size and use the collar. A lot of trainers say to use a quick snap and not to keep a constant tension, which is 100% correct but i found that with Joey i didn't even have to do anything, as soon as he started to pull it would close around his neck and then he would stop.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Here's a recent photo of Alfie!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

How long do you leave your pup through the workday/shift?

I am still going home for Fin at lunch and right now I am so busy that I just would normally not take a lunch, but I do go home for him. We have a dog walker that comes Mon & Fri as a treat. We've left him for 6 hours, and his max would only be 8 (I leave just after 8am, FI is home 3:45-4pm ish.

I mean he makes it through the night and has done 10 hours before with us home/him not asking to go out, so it's doable to go the full workday, his cute face makes me feel guilty!

He is probably fine alone, I just hate coming home to him, he does this cry thing that is heartbreaking and the longer you're away the louder he cries, it's so pathetic and funny, but his tail/butt is wagging the whole time.


----------



## jackie_hubert

We do max 6hrs, but mostly only a couple of hrs. We have left him on occasion for 8hrs but we noticed that it's really affecting his well being (higher anxiety, more repetitive behaviors) so now he goes to daycare on weeks where he'll be left home alone a lot. We had never intended to leave him home alone for more than a few hrs a day so we budgeted for that so it's not too bad.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Btw, when cosmo went to the vet a 10 month old golden was just leaving the office and was acting exactly the same crazy way, lunging for the other animals in the waiting room and jumping on the people. The staff there just shook their heads and laughed and actually made a comment about crazy golden puppies to my husband. Then when cosmo was in the back getting his blood taken he knocked one of the staff over. Apparently getting his blood taken is a small price to pay for getting so much attention from all the female staff. The vet laughingly said that they would shower him with attention and he would be all crazy, and as they went to take the blood and fell silent and serious he sat up straight and became all calm, but as soon as they were done and said "good boy" he got the zoomies. 

It's a good thing he's cute otherwise they may not have thought his shenanigans so funny...


----------



## jweisman54

So, from what I am reading, I don't have the only demonized, crazed, 10 month old puppy. I don't feel so badly!!!!


----------



## iansgran

When we took him out in the backyard today Jaro was really crazy, running and running like he hadn't been out in months. Well, come to think of it it has been almost a month, not really because we have had a few nice days, but at least a month since he got real regular exercise. And he just loves to meet people and dogs--way too much.


----------



## Jamm

The longest Joey is ever left alone for is 4hours max. Everyone in my house has easy/flexible work hours so Joey goes down for his 3 or 4 hour nap and is then good! Sometimes ( only once since we had him, because we went to a hockey game!) Joey was alone for 6 hours, left at 4 back at 10pm. Then my dad stayed up with Joey when we got home till 12pm!

I took Joey to the vet today for his (late) 10month weigh in and he hasn't gained anything since 9months, and only 1lb since 8 months. Pretty safe to say Joey will forever be 64.6lbs  LOL 

P.s. Im watching Air bud and its amazing


----------



## jweisman54

So, I just brushed Izzy............I can't believe the amount of fur that came out of her. I think there was another pup in there! I used the rake and the small bristle brush. The rake got the most out. I think she weighs 5 lbs. less now!


----------



## jweisman54

Maybe we can ask one of the Administrators on the forum how to get this thread moved, once the end of April rolls around. If any of the Admins are reading this, please let us know. We really want to keep this thread going!!!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maya still hates me brushing her.... the other day I managed a few strokes and was shocked at the amount of fur!!! I have taken Sherie's advice and I smear pb on the door, and while she works at getting that off, I brush!! and then we are all happy!!

Maya has been left alone for 10 hours to my knowledge (and then I recently found out that bf left her for 12 hours one night when I was not home.... WHO was in the doghouse then?!?!... I do believe HE got the spare room and she snuggled with me!!!) She is not crated during the day at all, she has the run of the house.....pretty sure she sleeps the whole time. On a normal work day she gets 5 hours alone. I feel guilty though... those eyes  and as nutbar as she is, I really really really do love her company!

She was only semi-demon tonight .... for the most part pretty good, but ball obsessed.... 

Gosh I love her!!!


----------



## KaMu

Jamm said:


> It deff works! I bought the wrong size so i actually had to go back to return it to get the large instead of the medium... Its really gives you total control, he just looks so mean with it on! haha. Im going to take him for a walk this morning so we shall see how it goes! I honestly can't wait for Joey to CALM DOWN!!! Lmao. He is crazy in the mornings like non stop zoomies.
> 
> I think im going to switch Joey off puppy soon because I feel like he is getting a little chunky.. I love how its RIGHT after i bought a huge bag of puppy  waste of money!


Jamm just mix the two together so it doesn't go to waste ...if you already opened it. Thats what we did here. There is always the shelter to donate to weve dont that as well, and they love beds and toys too! 
And the head halter didn't work for you and Joey? Roxy is a dream walker on that now that she is used to it......


----------



## jackie_hubert

We're returning the halter. Cosmo has learned to pull on it. 

We're gonna give the halti a try. We bought the sporn last. See if that makes a difference.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> The longest Joey is ever left alone for is 4hours max. Everyone in my house has easy/flexible work hours so Joey goes down for his 3 or 4 hour nap and is then good! Sometimes ( only once since we had him, because we went to a hockey game!) Joey was alone for 6 hours, left at 4 back at 10pm. Then my dad stayed up with Joey when we got home till 12pm!
> 
> I took Joey to the vet today for his (late) 10month weigh in and he hasn't gained anything since 9months, and only 1lb since 8 months. Pretty safe to say Joey will forever be 64.6lbs  LOL
> 
> P.s. Im watching Air bud and its amazing


AIRBUD!  I haven't watched that movie in years. I'm gonna have to dig it out again.....


----------



## jweisman54

I tried the prong on Izzy and brought it back. I had used it on previous dogs and just didn't even like the implications of it. Izzy does really well on either the Halti or the Gentle Leader. They CAN'T pull on it....virtually impossible. A halter, yes, they can still pull, although not as much.

I have been brushing Izzy and cutting her nails since I brought her home, so she is very used to it. I even brush her teeth. 

I left her yesterday for the first time, totally out of the crate while I was at work. I left at 8, put a gate up in the hall, so she basically had the living room, dining and kitchen area. I came home at 11:30 to take her for a walk and get my lunch together. My husband got home at 3:15 and she was fine. I am going to try it again today. She still went in her crate last night around 11:30 until 7 this am.

She was a little bit demonic last night. I love her so much but when just comes at me with that Bumi I cringe. The thing hurts when she whips it around in her mouth shaking it, LOL. But we played tug with it and she was happy!


----------



## Jamm

I tried 3 types of head collar's, and like 6 harnesses haha. None worked, OR they worked for a short period of time then Joey would start to pull with it. The Halti was the worst because he wouldn't keep it ON his face and he would stop whenever we had stoped walking and get it off. With the prong he stops instantly. Im excited to walk him again this morning!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Ah, I just had a pull/walk with Maya. She is just sooooo curious about everything still! And dives into what is left of the snowbanks. I have good control with her harness, but she has really learned to use her whole body to pull.... she's a girl, she's determined hahaha

Another storm headed out way  they say 25cm's possible....  Anybody else?


----------



## iansgran

Snow and ice on the way but hopefully we get less than just north of us which is suppose to be hit hard. Ick. 
I am so tired of Jaro stealing stuff I could scream (maybe have raised my voice a time or too.) Just this am he stole money off the desk (dollar bills) by slipper, the newspaper, and a needle from my syringe. I got the needle back but the little plastic cover is missing and I sure hope he didn't eat it--but that is better than the needle part. I try to hard to keep things out of his way but got distracted and left the needle tip on the table and he was there before I noticed. Saw him chewing and got it back. Now I am worried about the cover which is a small plastic thing. Did he eat it, is it hiding someplace. No free reign for my theif.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I am running an event for 3000 people on Saturday and the weather they're calling for better be done and overwith by the time Saturday morning comes along!!!

Fin is grounded from having balls at the park for a while.

Everyday after work Trev takes Fin to the park after work. There is always a man with a Golden and a Berner, another man with a little poodley dog and the sometimes a lady with two little dogs. They all run off leash and play and whatever. Fin takes his tennis ball and they all "let him have it" but chase him and it's all good.

Well....lady with little dogs had a squeaky tennis ball and didn't Fin get possessive over both upon theirs being thrown and pinned one of the little dogs. He had his in his mouth and stood over the squeaky one and when the little one went for its ball Fin dropped his and lunged at the little one....argh.

It was apparently not pretty, Trev was so embarassed. The lady didn't seem to care, but he said it was bad, so like ??? Dog wasn't hurt, but stupid Fin for doing that. 

We have had to be careful in the past with balls, but he is so good with this group (we wouldn't with "stranger" dogs) and now this. 

Little bit of a set back, and definitely something to learn from.


----------



## jweisman54

Ian'sgran said:


> Snow and ice on the way but hopefully we get less than just north of us which is suppose to be hit hard. Ick.
> I am so tired of Jaro stealing stuff I could scream (maybe have raised my voice a time or too.) Just this am he stole money off the desk (dollar bills) by slipper, the newspaper, and a needle from my syringe. I got the needle back but the little plastic cover is missing and I sure hope he didn't eat it--but that is better than the needle part. I try to hard to keep things out of his way but got distracted and left the needle tip on the table and he was there before I noticed. Saw him chewing and got it back. Now I am worried about the cover which is a small plastic thing. Did he eat it, is it hiding someplace. No free reign for my theif.


Sherie, It wouldn't surprise me if Jaro ate it. Izzy is also eating all kinds of things. I have been giving her free run of part of the house when I am at work and while I am here I just keep picturing that she is tearing apart my couch or my brand new dining room set but she is actually doing really well. I haven't found anything that she got at yet. :crossfing


----------



## iansgran

I fed him some bread just in case. They say bread can wrap around bad stuff so it can pass through. If he chewed it it would be small, but still I am worried. Will keep close watch on him. So far perfectly normal. I do have to go out for an hour. It will be one long hour.


----------



## jweisman54

Hope you fare through the bad weather Sherie. We are only supposed to get rain mixed with some light snow.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Ian'sgran said:


> I fed him some bread just in case. They say bread can wrap around bad stuff so it can pass through. If he chewed it it would be small, but still I am worried. Will keep close watch on him. So far perfectly normal. I do have to go out for an hour. It will be one long hour.


I hope he'll be fine if he did eat it. Those covers are pretty small and I reckon he'll be just fine. 


Silly Fin. Are you talking to your trainer about it? I guess he doesn't deserve the Good Cuz after all. One of the reasons we don't let him play with balls...silly teenage dogs!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

So...I have a serious question. What would you do differently if you could go back 8 months and start all over again woth your pup?

I'll start...

I would not let him upstairs to sleep or for anything else for the first year. He would be downstairs in the crate for a good long while, maybe till 8 months old.

I would have gone for a much better, grain and poultry free food to begin with.

I would have used a canny collar on him almost from the start - if he didn't learn to pull in the first place it would have made the last few months waaaaay easier.

I would make sure he peed/pooped in only one spot of the garden. 

I would have spent more time making sure I was asserting my dominance as pack leader. (Jan Fennel books are amazing for that!)

I would be much stricter in general with him. 

I would be MUCH more consistent with training (I'm very guilty here, there are some weeks I do zilch training with him atm. - sometimes I manage once a week!) I know...I'm bad! 

I would make sure he was used to umbrellas (he is scared???) 

I wouldn't lose my temper or get mad at him becasue he was naughty. (it's my fault really anyway!)

and probably a million more things.......


----------



## jweisman54

Alfie's Girl said:


> So...I have a serious question. What would you do differently if you could go back 8 months and start all over again woth your pup?
> 
> I'll start...
> 
> I would not let him upstairs to sleep or for anything else for the first year. He would be downstairs in the crate for a good long while, maybe till 8 months old.
> 
> I would have gone for a much better, grain and poultry free food to begin with.
> 
> I would have used a canny collar on him almost from the start - if he didn't learn to pull in the first place it would have made the last few months waaaaay easier.
> 
> I would make sure he peed/pooped in only one spot of the garden.
> 
> I would have spent more time making sure I was asserting my dominance as pack leader. (Jan Fennel books are amazing for that!)
> 
> I would be much stricter in general with him.
> 
> I would be MUCH more consistent with training (I'm very guilty here, there are some weeks I do zilch training with him atm. - sometimes I manage once a week!) I know...I'm bad!
> 
> I would make sure he was used to umbrellas (he is scared???)
> 
> I wouldn't lose my temper or get mad at him becasue he was naughty. (it's my fault really anyway!)
> 
> and probably a million more things.......


I probably should have gone with a different dog trainer (maybe even have hired Victoria Stilwell, lol)

Temper, oh yeah, I am guilty with that one too.

Ditto on the current training as well.

More walks.....long ones.

Started out with Grain free.

Stuck with one vet instead of trying several and then going back to the original.

And like Charlotte, there are probably many more!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Are you guys familiar with the site vetratingz.com? Very useful.


----------



## jweisman54

Here is a thought, and I know Jamm will like this.........

wouldn't it be too cool if PS3 or XBox would come out with a game called.......you ready?

SEEK AND DESTROY...the life of the April pup!!

Just trying to lighten things up a bit. I know we have some really obnoxious moments with our soon to be one year olds. I swear Izzy has aged me 5 years in the past 10 months. She just took a recipe from a magazine that a wanted to try and shredded it. I walked in and said to her, "Izzy, I am not going to yell or get angry...I know you are only a puppy in a big dog costume". I took it away with the offering of pnut butter on my finger. What is a mother to do???????????


----------



## jweisman54

jackie_hubert said:


> Are you guys familiar with the site vetratingz.com? Very useful.


I just checked it out. No one has rated my vet yet.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Here is a thought, and I know Jamm will like this.........
> 
> wouldn't it be too cool if PS3 or XBox would come out with a game called.......you ready?
> 
> SEEK AND DESTROY...the life of the April pup!!
> 
> Just trying to lighten things up a bit. I know we have some really obnoxious moments with our soon to be one year olds. I swear Izzy has aged me 5 years in the past 10 months. She just took a recipe from a magazine that a wanted to try and shredded it. I walked in and said to her, "Izzy, I am not going to yell or get angry...I know you are only a puppy in a big dog costume". I took it away with the offering of pnut butter on my finger. What is a mother to do???????????


Lol!  
Alfie is such a terror right now. This evening he ran out of our front door and across the road VERY NARROWLY MISSING A CAR. I felt so sick but I knew if I chased him he would run even faster and even furthur away.  In the end it took my dad, my sister and myself all out there in the dark running up the street and into peoples front gardens. Eventually my dad cornered him in a neighbours front garden and we got him back. I was so scared and kinda shook up.  Just goes to show that at 10 months they still have soooooooo far to go still! My dad got a bit mad at me for the whole thing too. I do still feel so guilty about not doing more training with him though. It takes up so much time (and patience!) and we're getting through roast chickens like they're going out of fashion! I keep saying to myself - tomorrow I'll do some training, and then I say it the next day and the next day...you get the picture! :curtain::doh::no: I know it's my fault for being lazy about things I guess, other things take over my time, like work. Plus about a good hour a day walking him, divided into 2 walks. I love my boy so much and I'm really trying really hard to be a better momma to him. Just still got a way to go yet...


----------



## jweisman54

Charlotte, don't beat yourself up over the training. We are all in the same boat. We all have lives to lead.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Ummm... so today I was getting ready for work and I noticed Miss Maya chewing on a kleenex. yuck. So I went to get it from her and she had eaten it totally. Then I noticed the water on the carpet...?? Why water on the carpet?? I should follow it.... into the bathroom went the water, and to the toilet..... Maya had gone INTO the toilet and fished out my kleenex that I tossed in there. I know, I know... why not just throw it in the garbage? and close the lid?!? A lapse of judgement I suppose.... but what is WITH the pups and the kleenex fixation?!

Patience dear Charlotte.... you are doing just FINE with Alfie! They are just going to push their limits with us and test us... just like any teenager  Don't beat yourself over it!! We are severly lacking on the training with Maya as well... but she gets LOTS and LOTS of playtime, love and exercise!! And really, in the end.... it's the love that counts!


----------



## jweisman54

Maya's_Mom said:


> Ummm... so today I was getting ready for work and I noticed Miss Maya chewing on a kleenex. yuck. So I went to get it from her and she had eaten it totally. Then I noticed the water on the carpet...?? Why water on the carpet?? I should follow it.... into the bathroom went the water, and to the toilet..... Maya had gone INTO the toilet and fished out my kleenex that I tossed in there. I know, I know... why not just throw it in the garbage? and close the lid?!? A lapse of judgement I suppose.... but what is WITH the pups and the kleenex fixation?!
> 
> !



I just read this to my husband, I said, see we are not the only ones!!


----------



## amandanmaggie

I have just had the worst day with my puppy, and it's my birthday!!  My twin sister's in town to celebrate with me, and, of course, Maggie's on her WORST behavior for her. I didn't get to take her to the dog park today because it was raining, so she went crazy! She tore up 2 pillows, got a plastic rod somewhere in the back yard that was probably important and chewed the end of that, got my sister's sock and almost ate it, and peed twice in the house! I feel like she's back to when I first got her a month ago. It's so weird that one person can throw her off like that...or maybe it was the lack of dog park. I just hope she didn't swallow anything! BAD DOG!!!


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


> I just read this to my husband, I said, see we are not the only ones!!


 
I know!!! Maggie LOVES paper. She's finally gotten to the point of not trying to take paper towel out of my hand as I'm using it, but she does have her days, like her horrible day today.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Eeeewww... this was a first for us!! Usually she snuffles around in my bedside table to find them.... but the toilet... ick!! lol.

What would I do different Charlotte? Good question. 

I would have brushed her more when I first brought her home.
I would have not allowed her up on the furniture (haha, FURniture!!) without an invite.
Trained her to potty in one spot, rather than leaving bombs all over the yard.
And not lost my temper.

Really... I wouldn't have done much different. She may be a bugger lately, but she is a very happy, fun-loving girl and I would never trade that for anything....


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> Ummm... so today I was getting ready for work and I noticed Miss Maya chewing on a kleenex. yuck. So I went to get it from her and she had eaten it totally. Then I noticed the water on the carpet...?? Why water on the carpet?? I should follow it.... into the bathroom went the water, and to the toilet..... Maya had gone INTO the toilet and fished out my kleenex that I tossed in there. I know, I know... why not just throw it in the garbage? and close the lid?!? A lapse of judgement I suppose.... but what is WITH the pups and the kleenex fixation?!
> 
> Patience dear Charlotte.... you are doing just FINE with Alfie! They are just going to push their limits with us and test us... just like any teenager  Don't beat yourself over it!! We are severly lacking on the training with Maya as well... but she gets LOTS and LOTS of playtime, love and exercise!! And really, in the end.... it's the love that counts!


Aww thanks!  Alfie sure doesn't lack on exercise, playtime and love - that's for sure!!!!!



amandanmaggie said:


> I have just had the worst day with my puppy, and it's my birthday!!  My twin sister's in town to celebrate with me, and, of course, Maggie's on her WORST behavior for her. I didn't get to take her to the dog park today because it was raining, so she went crazy! She tore up 2 pillows, got a plastic rod somewhere in the back yard that was probably important and chewed the end of that, got my sister's sock and almost ate it, and peed twice in the house! I feel like she's back to when I first got her a month ago. It's so weird that one person can throw her off like that...or maybe it was the lack of dog park. I just hope she didn't swallow anything! BAD DOG!!!


Oh no! It's probably excitement and lack of somewhere to run off all that energy! Don't worry -we're all in the same boat here! Crazy, energetic, naughty pups!!!!!!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

amandanmaggie said:


> I have just had the worst day with my puppy, and it's my birthday!!  My twin sister's in town to celebrate with me, and, of course, Maggie's on her WORST behavior for her. I didn't get to take her to the dog park today because it was raining, so she went crazy! She tore up 2 pillows, got a plastic rod somewhere in the back yard that was probably important and chewed the end of that, got my sister's sock and almost ate it, and peed twice in the house! I feel like she's back to when I first got her a month ago. It's so weird that one person can throw her off like that...or maybe it was the lack of dog park. I just hope she didn't swallow anything! BAD DOG!!!


 Sorry to hear that you had the not-best birthday! It was probably a combo of both.... lack of dog park/exercise and excitement.... it's amazing how one day you think you are ahead, and then these pups slide 15 steps back. 

Huge snowstorm here today.... no walk for Maya. It's not the snow that bothers me.... I will put on my big boots and go.... but it's the WIND today.... up to 60km gusts.... it's making the snow come down sideways. It's totally coated my front window, so I can't even see outside from there. 

You know, I used to work on Cruise ships. In the middle of winter I would wake up in the warm, sunny islands... beautiful turquoise waters.... and in the summer I would see the most spectacular places in the world (Iceland, Greenland, Norway, Alaska, Faroe Islands, etc)..... but now I wake up in the winter on a day like today and think "why did I give that all up?!?!" Lol... I have the hugest respect for Mother Nature and her capabilities. But today.... I think she sucks.


----------



## Jamm

jweisman54 said:


> Here is a thought, and I know Jamm will like this.........
> 
> wouldn't it be too cool if PS3 or XBox would come out with a game called.......you ready?
> 
> SEEK AND DESTROY...the life of the April pup!!
> 
> Just trying to lighten things up a bit. I know we have some really obnoxious moments with our soon to be one year olds. I swear Izzy has aged me 5 years in the past 10 months. She just took a recipe from a magazine that a wanted to try and shredded it. I walked in and said to her, "Izzy, I am not going to yell or get angry...I know you are only a puppy in a big dog costume". I took it away with the offering of pnut butter on my finger. What is a mother to do???????????


LOL I would deff love that  id beat the game so fast!! Haha Aww Izzy. Honestly right now these pups are just LOOKING for trouble. Joey will do something hes not allowed to and then just look at me. I can't wait for spring so i can take him on more walks and take him to more obedience classes. The closest petsmart from my little town is 45 mins away on a two lane hwy the whole time so my mom didn't want me to do any in the winter cuz of the snow...

Joey slept in till 9am today!!!! I was soo happy! I woke up thinking my mom had got him but then i didn't hear him walking around.. so then i got worried of course thinking ANYTHING could have gone wrong. I went down stairs and he was snoozing away in a ball in the corner of his crate. Lol what a funny guy! Today he has a groom appt at 2 but before that im going to take him on a nice long walk... before all the snow comes! haha


----------



## jweisman54

So, this morning, I turned my head away for a minute and I see Izzy with her tail up so I knew that she had gotten something because she was proceeding to hide with her find. She went into the bathroom and stupid me forgot to put the toilet seat down from use in the middle of the night. She got the (yellow) toilet paper out and started eating it. Well, at that point, I decided not to pursue trying to pull it out of her mouth. It just grossed me out. It will come out the other end at some point.

I now have the trainer coming to my house to try to work with me in stopping some of Izzy's not so desirable behaviors.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Lol... oh Izzy!!! I wouldn't have grabbed the toilet paper either!! 

I don't understand why Maya has to whip her head around like a maniac... just sit still silly girl!! I just leaned in for a kiss and she flailed her head and boxed my ear with her noggan  ouch.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy does that too! 

I really think all of these pups are related some how or conspire through some type of telepathy that they will all do x behavior at x and really get their humans angry!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Don't beat yourself up thinking "I should have done this", really it would have made little difference. We've had a lot of puppies through our home and at the shelter and I've learned a lot of "when I get my own dog I'll do this" over the years, so by the time we got Cosmo we had his training down pat from the beginning. We talk about this often in our household and have come to the conclusion that no, there isn't anything we would or could have done differently, he was going to act this way no matter what (mind you, he is an angel in the house and has to date only chewed one thing that was not his toy). We train daily for the most part, but what he's doing right now with the EGD and excitability is to some extent beyond training, hehe. We just hope that this phase will end soon


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> LOL I would deff love that  id beat the game so fast!! Haha Aww Izzy. Honestly right now these pups are just LOOKING for trouble. Joey will do something hes not allowed to and then just look at me. I can't wait for spring so i can take him on more walks and take him to more obedience classes. The closest petsmart from my little town is 45 mins away on a two lane hwy the whole time so my mom didn't want me to do any in the winter cuz of the snow...
> 
> Joey slept in till 9am today!!!! I was soo happy! I woke up thinking my mom had got him but then i didn't hear him walking around.. so then i got worried of course thinking ANYTHING could have gone wrong. I went down stairs and he was snoozing away in a ball in the corner of his crate. Lol what a funny guy! Today he has a groom appt at 2 but before that im going to take him on a nice long walk... before all the snow comes! haha


Looking for trouble - oh yeah!!!  Alfie just circles around looking for something naughty. Sometimes I think it's kinda like attention seeking. If we wont play with him he'll invariably go and find something naughty to steal and then try and get us to chase him!



jweisman54 said:


> So, this morning, I turned my head away for a minute and I see Izzy with her tail up so I knew that she had gotten something because she was proceeding to hide with her find. She went into the bathroom and stupid me forgot to put the toilet seat down from use in the middle of the night. She got the (yellow) toilet paper out and started eating it. Well, at that point, I decided not to pursue trying to pull it out of her mouth. It just grossed me out. It will come out the other end at some point.
> 
> I now have the trainer coming to my house to try to work with me in stopping some of Izzy's not so desirable behaviors.


Ewwwwww Izzy!!!! :yuck::



Maya's_Mom said:


> Lol... oh Izzy!!! I wouldn't have grabbed the toilet paper either!!
> 
> I don't understand why Maya has to whip her head around like a maniac... just sit still silly girl!! I just leaned in for a kiss and she flailed her head and boxed my ear with her noggan  ouch.


Lol Alfie does that too - I'm suprised all my teeth haven't been knocked out yet!!!!! :uhoh:



So, the one thing that is not good right now is when we meet another dog on a walk. :no: Usually they are all waay smaller than him, but he doesn't care and just lunges at them and trys to play. :doh: I'm pulling muscles all over trying to just hang onto him let alone pull him off. I actually dread seeing another dog or walking past a park or something like that as thats when the pulling starts. He is okay on the rest of the walks...usually...but these last few weeks our walks have not been as relaxing as they were. It's like he's almost regressing or something.  Even with his canny collar, when he pulls, I can't hardly control him. He's so big, he's had another growth spurt and I'm sure he's put on more weight too.


----------



## KaMu

*Roxy pre spay visit*



Alfie's Girl said:


> So...I have a serious question. What would you do differently if you could go back 8 months and start all over again woth your pup?
> .



I actually thought about this question a few times myself
I can really only come up with one thing and this is spending more time early on like day one with training for use with a flat collar. I feel like I'm being lazy using this head halter, though it does serve its purpose well. I really had no idea walking a golden could be such a chore, so Id tackle that more aggressively. Seriously that is all Id change, if I think of something else Ill post it though.
Oh wait, Id buy a taller x pen for my kitchen for a pup thats another thing.
Oh wait one more, Id take a pup out for more early socialization and probably go onto a college campus for it!


Roxy Update:

Her vet visit for pre -op labs, Lyme test and HW test...
It took 2 of us to get her on that frightening scale :doh:
She was petrified! Once in the exam room she put her front paws on my shoulders and put her head under my chin and against my neck..........she has only done that one other time and I know for sure she was frightened of the whole experience, even though nothing had happened yet.... I told her she needed to get a grip and suck it up! 
The vet whom I like and so did Roxy. Rox calmed down shortly after she came into the exam room. We talked for one hour ....hehehe.... I had lots of questions about the HW meds etc. 

She is 167.1 pounds

"beautiful bite, nice teeth"
"great coat/skin"
"great ears"
"clear lungs"
"good heart"
"good hips on palpation with good ROM"
"pretty nose "

I will be giving Heart guard but am going to read more and consider interceptor... two different meds. The vet kind of thought because of my hesistation with toxins :uhoh: that she might choose the interceptor over HG. She will call me tomorrow with results and is going to research Milk Thistle tonight (which I had asked about giving for a few days post HW med consumption) to let me know if its safe to give and what dose to give Roxy if I do give it.
<I thought that was very thoughtful of her. I opted to buy the HW dose for 50 pounds and also the one that goes up to 25 pounds. Why? because I don't want the extra 25 mg. I may also look into other alternatives to give a more exact dose for her weight. Yea... its picky, I know....as it is I cant stand that I am still giving her a little more than whats called for per her weight. I liken that to how Vets give a 100 pound dog the same rabies dose as a 5 pound dog  Why on earth would they do that!? Oh I know its the law :/ 
So we are all ready for March 3rd spay date. They all laughed saying.. "we know you wont worry about her!" Nope I sure wont ...not until March 3rd but, that's why they make Valium


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> So, this morning, I turned my head away for a minute and I see Izzy with her tail up so I knew that she had gotten something because she was proceeding to hide with her find. She went into the bathroom and stupid me forgot to put the toilet seat down from use in the middle of the night. She got the (yellow) toilet paper out and started eating it. Well, at that point, I decided not to pursue trying to pull it out of her mouth. It just grossed me out. It will come out the other end at some point.
> 
> I now have the trainer coming to my house to try to work with me in stopping some of Izzy's not so desirable behaviors.


Well, Izzy emailed Roxy again Joyce...and she said she would have sworn that was chicken broth on a tissue  lol Shes sorry........


----------



## jweisman54

Roxy will be just fine! After we picked Izzy up the next day, she actually jumped out of the back of our Grand Cherokee and was ready to go. The hard part is keeping them calm. Maybe the valium should be for Roxy! Just kidding.

Izzy said that she will email good wishes to Roxy and that we have such good mommies that it will all be ok.


----------



## Jamm

So today Joey had his bath and he looks so pretty  


















I bought Joeys 1st bag of adult food today! I started to mix it in with tonights dinner and he seemed to like it. Its Fromm Duck and sweet potato so i also bought two new duck based treats so he had lots of duck today! LOL I hope this goes well.


----------



## jweisman54

You better watch out he might start quacking!!!


----------



## iansgran

She is 167.1 pounds
Ok, Kathleen, what have you been feeding Roxy?


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> She is 167.1 pounds
> Ok, Kathleen, what have you been feeding Roxy?




Yes! Yes! you can imagine my amazement  lol Shes 67.1 pounds 
Can you tell I had a very busy day?!
Baby cakes...............I bought her a few little toys and a basket to put them in.


----------



## KaMu

Jamm said:


> So today Joey had his bath and he looks so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought Joeys 1st bag of adult food today! I started to mix it in with tonights dinner and he seemed to like it. Its Fromm Duck and sweet potato so i also bought two new duck based treats so he had lots of duck today! LOL I hope this goes well.


Sooooo Handsome!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maya LOVES LOVES anything duck-based!! I don't give it to her really because she just inhales it all... quack quack Joey!

and I love his forehead wrinkle! so cute!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Joey is such a pretty boy. The girl dogs in your neighbourhood should watch out!

BTW, we just bought a bag of EVO red to try out. We are trying desperatedly to get Cosmo to gain weight and the 5 cups that he has to eat of the NB just to maintain his weight is just silly. This food has exactly DOUBLE the protein and probably triple the meat content so it should make him bulk...if it doesn't totally destroy his system. We're starting with just 1/4 cup mixed in. 

BTW, is anyone interested in trying to take some show type photos of our pups? Just for fun. It would be fun to get them all bathed, brushed and stacked (to the best of our abilities) and post some photos.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> I actually thought about this question a few times myself
> I can really only come up with one thing and this is spending more time early on like day one with training for use with a flat collar. I feel like I'm being lazy using this head halter, though it does serve its purpose well. I really had no idea walking a golden could be such a chore, so Id tackle that more aggressively. Seriously that is all Id change, if I think of something else Ill post it though.
> Oh wait, Id buy a taller x pen for my kitchen for a pup thats another thing.
> Oh wait one more, Id take a pup out for more early socialization and probably go onto a college campus for it!
> 
> 
> Roxy Update:
> 
> Her vet visit for pre -op labs, Lyme test and HW test...
> It took 2 of us to get her on that frightening scale :doh:
> She was petrified! Once in the exam room she put her front paws on my shoulders and put her head under my chin and against my neck..........she has only done that one other time and I know for sure she was frightened of the whole experience, even though nothing had happened yet.... I told her she needed to get a grip and suck it up!
> The vet whom I like and so did Roxy. Rox calmed down shortly after she came into the exam room. We talked for one hour ....hehehe.... I had lots of questions about the HW meds etc.
> 
> She is 167.1 pounds
> 
> "beautiful bite, nice teeth"
> "great coat/skin"
> "great ears"
> "clear lungs"
> "good heart"
> "good hips on palpation with good ROM"
> "pretty nose "
> 
> I will be giving Heart guard but am going to read more and consider interceptor... two different meds. The vet kind of thought because of my hesistation with toxins :uhoh: that she might choose the interceptor over HG. She will call me tomorrow with results and is going to research Milk Thistle tonight (which I had asked about giving for a few days post HW med consumption) to let me know if its safe to give and what dose to give Roxy if I do give it.
> <I thought that was very thoughtful of her. I opted to buy the HW dose for 50 pounds and also the one that goes up to 25 pounds. Why? because I don't want the extra 25 mg. I may also look into other alternatives to give a more exact dose for her weight. Yea... its picky, I know....as it is I cant stand that I am still giving her a little more than whats called for per her weight. I liken that to how Vets give a 100 pound dog the same rabies dose as a 5 pound dog  Why on earth would they do that!? Oh I know its the law :/
> So we are all ready for March 3rd spay date. They all laughed saying.. "we know you wont worry about her!" Nope I sure wont ...not until March 3rd but, that's why they make Valium


wow, you sound like you have a great vet. My vet doesn't give me options, it's just - this is what you have to do. period.  



Jamm said:


> So today Joey had his bath and he looks so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought Joeys 1st bag of adult food today! I started to mix it in with tonights dinner and he seemed to like it. Its Fromm Duck and sweet potato so i also bought two new duck based treats so he had lots of duck today! LOL I hope this goes well.


Aww Joey is sooooooo handsome and fluffy! :heartbeat



jackie_hubert said:


> Joey is such a pretty boy. The girl dogs in your neighbourhood should watch out!
> 
> BTW, we just bought a bag of EVO red to try out. We are trying desperatedly to get Cosmo to gain weight and the 5 cups that he has to eat of the NB just to maintain his weight is just silly. This food has exactly DOUBLE the protein and probably triple the meat content so it should make him bulk...if it doesn't totally destroy his system. We're starting with just 1/4 cup mixed in.
> 
> BTW, is anyone interested in trying to take some show type photos of our pups? Just for fun. It would be fun to get them all bathed, brushed and stacked (to the best of our abilities) and post some photos.


There was a time during the colitis when Alf didn't put on any weight and actually lost a bit. Looks good so far on this new food. I really hope Cosmo's issues get sorted out soon, poor boy. (well, not that he probably minds eating 4 cups! ) 

I'm def up for trying a stack - it's the bath and brush that's worrying me lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Happy Birthday Alfie!


----------



## jweisman54

I just cut Izzy back to 2 cups per day. I don't know what she weighs but I know it is at least 65. I think the peanut butter that she gets is putting lbs. on her.

Cosmo, you can have some of Izzy's extra weight!


----------



## Jamm

HAPPY BIRTHDAYY ALFIEEE  <33 Our pups are getting so much older now. In march im going to the GTA for the meet and Joey will be a few days shy of 11 months! omg.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> I just cut Izzy back to 2 cups per day. I don't know what she weighs but I know it is at least 65. I think the peanut butter that she gets is putting lbs. on her.
> 
> Cosmo, you can have some of Izzy's extra weight!



Joyce Roxy at 67 pounds the vet thought she was a very good weight?


----------



## KaMu

Happy Birthday sweet Alfie!


Id try a stack on Roxy but really am clueless as to what exactly to do


----------



## DianaM

Do any of the other pups have this weird area of hair on their back? I call it Gracie's mullet. I noticed it when she started growing her adult hair so I figured it would all even out but nope. I think it's cute.. just wondering if anyone else has it.


----------



## jweisman54

nope don't have that Diana, but Izzy does have this cowlick thing going on up her entire side. I think it might be from lying like that in the crate at night.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Happy Birthday Alfie!


Thankyouuuuuuu! 



Jamm said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAYY ALFIEEE  <33 Our pups are getting so much older now. In march im going to the GTA for the meet and Joey will be a few days shy of 11 months! omg.


Thanks Jamm! Our babies are growing up!!!



KaMu said:


> Happy Birthday sweet Alfie!
> 
> 
> Id try a stack on Roxy but really am clueless as to what exactly to do


Sweet...erm...I wish! lol  



DianaM said:


> Do any of the other pups have this weird area of hair on their back? I call it Gracie's mullet. I noticed it when she started growing her adult hair so I figured it would all even out but nope. I think it's cute.. just wondering if anyone else has it.


Yup we have that too! It's growing furthur and furthur down his back! He has it around his neck too, like a giant fur collar!


I've been looking at old puppy photos! Wow, was he ever actually that small and cute! Ahh I miss those days - where'd my puppy go???

On the way home from the breeders...


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Some from today...


----------



## jweisman54

I love the upside down one!


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> I love the upside down one!



 Thats the one I liked best too! I cant get over how Alfie looks a little like a male Roxy but I think roxy is taller, Ill have to measure her height. Coat looks the same too.


----------



## KaMu

DianaM said:


> Do any of the other pups have this weird area of hair on their back? I call it Gracie's mullet. I noticed it when she started growing her adult hair so I figured it would all even out but nope. I think it's cute.. just wondering if anyone else has it.



Diana we don't have that particular hair pattern. Id say within the past two months when we had had all that shedding? It was her newer coat coming in. We still have shedding but its very doable. The only thing with Roxys coat is she had a cowlick on each shoulder area........its cute. I hate that they are going to shave her tummy feathers and one leg  for the spay........but that's life

I notice Alfie has a lot of thick neck area hair! I like that ....


----------



## Jamm

DianaM said:


> Do any of the other pups have this weird area of hair on their back? I call it Gracie's mullet. I noticed it when she started growing her adult hair so I figured it would all even out but nope. I think it's cute.. just wondering if anyone else has it.


Yep Joey has that! Haha its always most noticeable after his bath but then as time goes it blends in a little bit. I think its cute as well


----------



## iansgran

In the chair shot Alfie looks so mature, as does Joey in his head shot. Jaro does have the ruff thing too around his head and neck right now. I don't remember if Subiaco had that and it evened out over time or just didn't have it. I need to get some more recent photos but the weather has been bad unless I have been alone and then the sun would come out. I want to take some pics outside with good light. Not to worry, Kathleen, the fur will grown back. They just look a little lopsided for a bit.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> I love the upside down one!


Me too!  

Anyone else have puppy pics for us to drool over.....


----------



## iansgran

puppy pic of Jaro


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> puppy pic of Jaro



Ooooooo MY goodness... Sherie!!!!!! He is just a complete doll!!!!! 
Just a beautiful beautiful boy, and looks like he is fun to be around and really quite happy!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

GUESS WHAT???!!! We got SNOW! I know, I know, you probably don't share my enthusiasm for the cold wet stuff but we get snow so rarely that it's quite the treat.

I took Cosmo out for a little romp in the snow and he was quite excited, but these days I find it hard to have him off leash, especially with potential of other dogs and people around, so I tied a long lead around my waist and let him get out some crazies.

BTW, if you'd like to read about my husband's day (rather, about 10 minutes) at the dog park go here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../93637-i-think-he-realized-hes-boy-today.html. Yea, not impressed.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sgran said:


> puppy pic of Jaro


Aww Jaro looks so CUUUTTEE!    



jackie_hubert said:


> GUESS WHAT???!!! We got SNOW! I know, I know, you probably don't share my enthusiasm for the cold wet stuff but we get snow so rarely that it's quite the treat.
> 
> I took Cosmo out for a little romp in the snow and he was quite excited, but these days I find it hard to have him off leash, especially with potential of other dogs and people around, so I tied a long lead around my waist and let him get out some crazies.
> 
> BTW, if you'd like to read about my husband's day (rather, about 10 minutes) at the dog park go here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../93637-i-think-he-realized-hes-boy-today.html. Yea, not impressed.


Yay snow!  

If it makes you feel better, Alfie tried humping his half sister when we visited our breeder last. :doh: I think sometimes it can be dominance but mostly excitement. He also marked her house! :no: I know I am definately seeing Alfie start to really push boundaries and test us.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Jamm said:


> In march im going to the GTA for the meet and Joey will be a few days shy of 11 months! omg.


When/where is it?

I should probably see if I can make it too! Fin would love that.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

DianaM said:


> Do any of the other pups have this weird area of hair on their back? I call it Gracie's mullet. I noticed it when she started growing her adult hair so I figured it would all even out but nope. I think it's cute.. just wondering if anyone else has it.


I hate that hair thing!! We called it Fin's tupee! It will even out!! It was about a month ago I last noticed it, and then it sort of blended into a wide strip, and now he looks great


----------



## jweisman54

*Pic after the snow 2-27-11*

It is snowing yet again!!! Another couple of inches and Izzy just loves sticking her nose in it!


----------



## iansgran

Joyce, in the snow picture Izzy looks darker in color than in the bannermaker picture. Was it just that the sweet photo was flash and washed out the color?


----------



## amandanmaggie

ILoveMyGolden said:


> I hate that hair thing!! We called it Fin's tupee! It will even out!! It was about a month ago I last noticed it, and then it sort of blended into a wide strip, and now he looks great


 
Maggie's hair is longer along her back than on the sides. It's starting to even out a little more, but her sides are still shorter. She had it when I got her, and I thought it was really strange looking, but I think she's gorgeous, anyway!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

amandanmaggie said:


> Maggie's hair is longer along her back than on the sides. It's starting to even out a little more, but her sides are still shorter. She had it when I got her, and I thought it was really strange looking, but I think she's gorgeous, anyway!


That's her adult coat starting to come through! By next winter our pups should have their full length adult coat, I can't wait!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

So...anyone considering getting another Golden in the next few years? 

I've *almost* persuaded my parents to let me get a 2nd Golden boy next year!    ( I know...I'm crazy!) CRAZY in love with Goldens! I can only get Harry (that'll be his name!) if I pay for him, his food, insurance etc. So I've already started saving!!!!1 Harry will be Alfie's half brother - same mom!


----------



## KaMu

VETS

Charlotte........in response to your earlier comment on Roxys vet. We have gone to this vet practice on and off for years. They used to be a 24/7 ER vet facility and over the past 2 years are now only your standard vet practice. I had just seen whoever was on call when we had an appointment and never really chose one vet over another. This vet Roxy and I have been seeing Ill stick with. Because it is so obvious that she cares for the well being of my girl, and listens to my concerns. I have never had a vet call me with something she has taken to researching herself for the benefit of my dogs. What she doesn't know she will say and than go that one step further to find out on her own time and call with the info.... That speaks volumes in my book!

Over the years Ive been to a number of Vets in my area, searching for that one vet that stands out from all the others...sadly up to this point I hadn't found one I felt to be that perfect match.

SPAY/HIP XRAYS

Her spay is Thursday and I did order her the comfy collar over the net last night for post surgery ....rush order  I actually bought that blow up one from pet smart but I don't think it would be as comfortable for her to use when you really think about it. I have off the day of her spay but have to work the following day. Hubby will be here but to be safe.....because hes a MAN :/.....and might not watch her every move, Ill feel safer knowing shes got that collar on when I'm not home.
Somethings that's bothered me a bit and I hadn't asked at our visit was............When I scheduled her spay the tech mentioned the additional anesthesia cost in doing her xrays and than mentioned she may be a "little sore" due to the manipulation to get the correct position for the hip and elbow xrays.............I wonder if she really will be sore? I cant imagine why she would be? ???? That bothers me a little.

MALE GOLDENS

Seems these male goldens are somewhat more of a challenge than females in their teenage stage? Are they really? Or is it just that we have more of them here in the April pups section?

Thats it those are my thoughts for today!! lol


----------



## KaMu

Alfie's Girl said:


> So...anyone considering getting another Golden in the next few years?
> 
> I've *almost* persuaded my parents to let me get a 2nd Golden boy next year!    ( I know...I'm crazy!) CRAZY in love with Goldens! I can only get Harry (that'll be his name!) if I pay for him, his food, insurance etc. So I've already started saving!!!!1 Harry will be Alfie's half brother - same mom!




 Could be.....maybe...........


----------



## Bob Dylan

Alfie's Girl said:


> So...anyone considering getting another Golden in the next few years?
> 
> I've *almost* persuaded my parents to let me get a 2nd Golden boy next year!    ( I know...I'm crazy!) CRAZY in love with Goldens! I can only get Harry (that'll be his name!) if I pay for him, his food, insurance etc. So I've already started saving!!!!1 Harry will be Alfie's half brother - same mom!


 
We have FOUR and think I am at my limit.
Two would be great and good for you for saving up. I think Harry is a cute name.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Wow, what an awesome vet! 

Soreness from an x-ray??? Never heard that before? Maybe post on the main forum and see if anyone else has been told that. ???


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> Could be.....maybe...........


cummon...you know you want too!!!!! :curtain:



Bob Dylan said:


> We have FOUR and think I am at my limit.
> Two would be great and good for you for saving up. I think Harry is a cute name.


Four Goldies! That would be my dream lol!!!  I have no idea why I chose Harry...I just...did! lol!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Charlotte, I have posted this before but here is my Fabulous Foursome...........

First is Dylan 13, Frankie, rescue about 9, Lennon, rescue 10 mo. and Erica rescue 9...............


----------



## Alfie's Girl

What a GORGEOUS photo!  Lovely to see the variations in colour and size and face!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Love that photo of the foursome! So prescious!

How many times have you gone through the teenage phase with a boy? Perhaps you could enlighten us whether we should expecting all that we're seeing with our boys...


----------



## jackie_hubert

No other dogs for us while we have the cat and dog! If we get another dog I'm not sure we'll ever get a puppy again, but who knows.

Ideally we'd like to have one breeder dog and one rescue dog at a time and do cat fostering. Our kitty, to be blunt, is so sick I'm not sure how much longer he'll be around. If we move into a bigger home (which in Vancouver probably won't be unless we win the lottery) that would probably happen then. I'd like to rescue a cavalier.


----------



## KaMu

Bob Dylan said:


> Charlotte, I have posted this before but here is my Fabulous Foursome...........
> 
> First is Dylan 13, Frankie, rescue about 9, Lennon, rescue 10 mo. and Erica rescue 9...............



Great picture... and I agree with Charlotte.........each one is different, yes all Goldens... but they really are all unique......
Sometimes or usually... I see a picture of a face shot of a Golden and I predict their personality  I am a nut! lol


----------



## Bob Dylan

They all have different personalities and Lennon has been such a good puppy we really lucked out with him.
Now, Dylan (13) when he was a puppy drove us crazy there wasn't much he didn't get into, our breeder was always getting phone calls from us but the years.... go way tooo fast and now he is our couch potato. He takes short walks mostly around the yard, eats and poops normal. He was our first GR and started all that Golden Love we see on this forum!
June


----------



## jweisman54

I took that picture through the glass door so it wasn't the best quality. Yes, it was a bit washed out and it was with my cell phone.

I don't think we will be getting a second golden. Maybe if we were younger. One is good for us.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

I've just posted a funny video of Alfie on Facebook! Looks like he has late onset tissue obsession disorder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Alfie's Girl said:


> I've just posted a funny video of Alfie on Facebook! Looks like he has late onset tissue obsession disorder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I do believe Izzy has LOTOD as well!


----------



## Jamm

The next time i get a dog will be when im moved out and i'll be adopting a brother for Joey! Not another puppy until i feel ready! so first rescue  Lol 

Long two days at work, i feel like i have barley seen Joey! </3


----------



## DianaM

We want a second golden for sure but I'm iffy about getting another one with this house. I'd really like a house with a real backyard and a fence. We actually have the opportunity to take in a golden girl from my husband's aunt. She can't keep her anymore. The dog is 2 I think. I'm really nervous though with Gracie so young and just having a second one scares me. We'll see how that plays out.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> I do believe Izzy has LOTOD as well!


Hehe!!!!! And I thought we had escaped it...but no! :doh:



Jamm said:


> The next time i get a dog will be when im moved out and i'll be adopting a brother for Joey! Not another puppy until i feel ready! so first rescue  Lol
> 
> Long two days at work, i feel like i have barley seen Joey! </3


Aww a rescue, that's lovely Jamm! I will def have rescues as well in the future and/or foster. But that'll have to be when I'm moved out too.



DianaM said:


> We want a second golden for sure but I'm iffy about getting another one with this house. I'd really like a house with a real backyard and a fence. We actually have the opportunity to take in a golden girl from my husband's aunt. She can't keep her anymore. The dog is 2 I think. I'm really nervous though with Gracie so young and just having a second one scares me. We'll see how that plays out.


Wow, another Golden! I can understand why you'd be nervous though. Is she well trained?


----------



## DianaM

Alfie's Girl said:


> Wow, another Golden! I can understand why you'd be nervous though. Is she well trained?


I haven't seen her since she was a little puppy but my husband has been around her a few times the past couple months. He said she is a good girl, calm around people. But I know she is used to having a fenced yard and have heard a couple times about his aunt having to chase her down the street. That might be because his aunt isn't a dog person though. If you can follow, the dog actually belongs to Kevin's cousin's daughter. His cousin died in a car accident in December so the daughter moved in with her grandma (Kevin's aunt). But things have happened recently and she can't keep the dog anymore. I wouldn't mind taking her in temporarily until we can find her a permanant home (or if things actually work out nicely, we could keep her). I am going to make sure they work with a rescue though if we don't take her. We have to have a serious discussion about it. My husband and I are leaning towards no but I can't stop thinking about it. It would be nice for the daughter to be able to still see her dog and maybe get her back later on. I just feel so bad for her. She lost her dad, her mom is a deadbeat, moved homes, changed schools and now she's losing her dog.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

As much as I talk about it a lot, we won't have a 2nd dog. 

I want too many babies in the upcoming years to get a 2nd dog. Two is more work than one, I don't care what anyone says, and then there's the cost factor too!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

DianaM said:


> I haven't seen her since she was a little puppy but my husband has been around her a few times the past couple months. He said she is a good girl, calm around people. But I know she is used to having a fenced yard and have heard a couple times about his aunt having to chase her down the street. That might be because his aunt isn't a dog person though. If you can follow, the dog actually belongs to Kevin's cousin's daughter. His cousin died in a car accident in December so the daughter moved in with her grandma (Kevin's aunt). But things have happened recently and she can't keep the dog anymore. I wouldn't mind taking her in temporarily until we can find her a permanant home (or if things actually work out nicely, we could keep her). I am going to make sure they work with a rescue though if we don't take her. We have to have a serious discussion about it. My husband and I are leaning towards no but I can't stop thinking about it. It would be nice for the daughter to be able to still see her dog and maybe get her back later on. I just feel so bad for her. She lost her dad, her mom is a deadbeat, moved homes, changed schools and now she's losing her dog.


(We've had to chase Alfie down the street, but shh don't tell anyone! ) Perhaps a trial period is the way to go? It sounds like it's been a tough time for the daughter.  let us know what you decide!


----------



## iansgran

Diana, that is a sad story and it would be nice if you could, but it if you can't you shouldn't beat yourself up about it. In some way two dogs are more work, and in some ways they are not. We did have two for a year when my daughter first moved here with a dog and a husband and a baby. She kept the baby, he took the dog. It was a nice dog, and the two played together outside very well, while inside they pretty much ignored each other most of the time. Goldens do seem to calm down a lot after they are two, if that is any help. 
We had a terrific storm pass through last night, lightening, thunder, 3 inches of rain in a couple hours, and our electricity even went out in the middle of the night for 3 hours. But this morning I saw daffodils coming up and Siberian squill blooming across the street--spring may come after all. Jaro may miss the snow but I won't.


----------



## jackie_hubert

BTW, the snow we had a couple of days ago was pretty much gone by the next morning. My husband took Cosmo out at 3am just so we could play a little in the snow.


----------



## jweisman54

We are rapidly losing our snow. It has melted from the deck revealing all of Izzy's winter poops when I couldn't walk her....ewwwww!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Update on Cosmo's GI issues. Fecal test, blood test, urine test all negative for anything - gee, isn't that surprising. 

They want to take another test to check for some other bacteria. Yay, more money to spend on something that will probably not show anything...

I have no idea when he'll be able to get neutered. He has not gained any weight since we took him in 7 days ago despite more calorie intake.

BTW, Cosmo's littermate just had a bad allergic reaction to something in his food, probably chicken...so it seems to run in the family. I blame the Iams the mom and pups were fed...haha, I have to blame something at this point...


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> Update on Cosmo's GI issues. Fecal test, blood test, urine test all negative for anything - gee, isn't that surprising.
> 
> They want to take another test to check for some other bacteria. Yay, more money to spend on something that will probably not show anything...
> 
> I have no idea when he'll be able to get neutered. He has not gained any weight since we took him in 7 days ago despite more calorie intake.
> 
> BTW, Cosmo's littermate just had a bad allergic reaction to something in his food, probably chicken...so it seems to run in the family. I blame the Iams the mom and pups were fed...haha, I have to blame something at this point...


Alfie isn't gaining weight at the moment either. He's actually lost a bit.  I am having trouble getting him to eat enough. He just turns his nose up at the kibble.


----------



## jweisman54

Jackie and Charlotte, What are Cosmo and Alfie eating now. Is it grain free and no poultry. Those were the two culprits with Izzy for all those months. Lamb grain free seems to be the answer for her.


----------



## jweisman54

Took Izzy for a walk today, finally!!!!!!!!! She did really well on the Gentle Leader. We have only been on a few walks this winter because of the bad weather. Hopefully the weather will cooperate now!


----------



## jweisman54

Does anyone know how I can stop her from jumping up on people who come up to us on our walk, ie. little children.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Joyce, i wish I knew how to help! We have the same problems... I cross the road when i see someone coming. Or, I get her to sit off to the side, and I squat behind her... holding her harness, pretty much sitting on her.. lol. I love that all this snow is melting, but I kind of dread the warm weather in a way.... that means I have to retire my mittens and they protect my hands from leash burn!! 

I've been off the past couple days.... I escaped to my sisters on the weekend for a little girls time.... sans dog and bf. It was fun (but I missed Maya and Bryan!) Got lots of reading to catch up on


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


> Does anyone know how I can stop her from jumping up on people who come up to us on our walk, ie. little children.


Maggie has the same problem. I make her sit down before they come and use treasts to entice her to stay. We also practice "watch me" A LOT to help get her attention on me. She has to sit in front of me and I bring the treat from her nose to my eyes. We've been practicing that when people pass, and she usually tries to look, but won't go after them while on the leash, anyway. She still hasn't stopped it, but that's what I'm practicing, anyway. I'm hoping, someday, that she will stop. I would like to know what works with others.


----------



## jweisman54

Today the Comcast guy came to do some work in the house (finally upgraded to a DVR) and I kept her on the leash with her gentle leader on. She tried jumping but I was able to keep her down. She finally just lied on the floor to watch, but it is such a chore to keep her on a leash in the house. I do the watch me thing too. Especially while we train to sit/down/stay in the house with a piece of food on the floor that she has to wait for.


----------



## KaMu

Sometimes especially with strangers that approach, I will kneel down and put my hand under her collar to try and hold her in place and ask whoever to please don't pet her unless she has all four on the floor. And I use the word wait, and praise when she does etc. Its quite the process. Yet with the gentle leader on I don't really have to do anything. I might have to remind her to wait but when she feels the reward of a greeting from a person.........I think that is her reward.

Roxy does well with "focus" as that is something we taught very early on. Its hard for her sometimes to. Right now with strangers present she doesn't focus to well I think for me... Id rather keep that for when we are working. But that's just me  We all find different things that work for us and for our own pets.......

Roxy has been good this week . Just the other day I took her into the pet store which I have never done (I take her but not inside) for fear she would jump and be wild, or something similar ....But I had the gentle leader on her and she was the perfect pet inside! I was very surprised. No jumping on people etc. just well behaved. Than, much to my surprise but not really.........while we were standing in line to check out she had been sitting next to me but than she stood up and walked about 4 foot and sat right up along side a young boy about 8 years old. She didn't do anything but sit there next to him and smile lol No one but the gentleman behind me noticed, not even the little guy who unbeknown to him had a new friend 
It was very cute...

And I also took her to our training facility for a fund raiser they were having and she was also very good there to! When we first got there I think I forgot all MY training because I had removed the gentle leader and she was running around being silly and inquisitive. I got it together and called her to me and said now go left ...and she ran towards me and sat left! Good Girl!!!! The gals there said "she knows left?" lol Being there just reaffirmed where she I really enjoy being. We will start up in a class the end of March and get back into the swing of things 

Another thing I noticed when Roxy and I are walking if its still daylight. She stands frozen when she see birds flying, and she sees them before I do! We have those big black birds that fly over the tops of the trees and kind of hover.... Oh and the cute little squirrels are out now and she REALLY LIKES them!


----------



## jweisman54

That is great Kathleen! Roxy seems to know much more than Izzy.I need to find a new trainer. Our old trainer does not seem to return my calls but I would like to find one who trains similarly to her.

Maybe if I start training more at home she will be a better behaved dog. Reinforcement is so difficult sometimes after working all day.


----------



## jackie_hubert

You should all join the Excessive Greeting Disorder Support Group, if you haven't already: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...xcessive-greeting-disorder-support-group.html. Well except maybe Roxy because she seems to do much better than everyone else here.


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> You should all join the Excessive Greeting Disorder Support Group, if you haven't already: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...xcessive-greeting-disorder-support-group.html. Well except maybe Roxy because she seems to do much better than everyone else here.



Surely you jest! Roxy had a very good few days........she honestly did. I even sat back and thought "OMG... that was really a feel good kind of day!" lol BUT she has her moments and days that are total opposite Jackie. I just didn't give examples of those.....When my Grandson was over I did have to keep her gated off because she was way to excited. He is starting to walk now and.........well... you can just picture it right? All in all, I think for her age and once we vamp up the training she will improve.

Ill read through the thread tonight because Roxy is by no means a non jumper greeter  And recall...


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> That is great Kathleen! Roxy seems to know much more than Izzy.I need to find a new trainer. Our old trainer does not seem to return my calls but I would like to find one who trains similarly to her.
> 
> Maybe if I start training more at home she will be a better behaved dog. Reinforcement is so difficult sometimes after working all day.



Joyce, I have been awful with training this winter, just not as often. I do very brief and sporadic training on the thngs she already knows and maybe a few new things. I dont think Roxy is different than any of our April pups. The gentle leader has made it possible to take her more places where before Id fear her jumping. I really think she just like to work, and is very focused. Please don't think we don't have our trying moments because I assure you we DO!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Jackie and Charlotte, What are Cosmo and Alfie eating now. Is it grain free and no poultry. Those were the two culprits with Izzy for all those months. Lamb grain free seems to be the answer for her.


Yes, his food is gluten and grain free and poultry free. Ingredients are; Cod 34%, Potato 21.3%, Herring Meal 26.5%, Salmon Oil 9.6%, Beet Fibre 5.2%, Brewers Yeast 2.0%, Minerals 0.8%, Vitamins 0.6% 
It's still early days though, he's only been on it a few weeks, the vet said we need to give it a few months to really see if it''s good for him. 



Maya's_Mom said:


> Joyce, i wish I knew how to help! We have the same problems... I cross the road when i see someone coming. Or, I get her to sit off to the side, and I squat behind her... holding her harness, pretty much sitting on her.. lol. I love that all this snow is melting, but I kind of dread the warm weather in a way.... that means I have to retire my mittens and they protect my hands from leash burn!!
> 
> I've been off the past couple days.... I escaped to my sisters on the weekend for a little girls time.... sans dog and bf. It was fun (but I missed Maya and Bryan!) Got lots of reading to catch up on


hehe, I know the position you're describing!  I know leash burn too lol! I've done something to my left hand from yanking on the leash so much, it's better than it was but it was quite painful for a while! Maybe a touch of RSI!!!!!!!!!!:doh:



amandanmaggie said:


> Maggie has the same problem. I make her sit down before they come and use treasts to entice her to stay. We also practice "watch me" A LOT to help get her attention on me. She has to sit in front of me and I bring the treat from her nose to my eyes. We've been practicing that when people pass, and she usually tries to look, but won't go after them while on the leash, anyway. She still hasn't stopped it, but that's what I'm practicing, anyway. I'm hoping, someday, that she will stop. I would like to know what works with others.


That's a really good idea! 



jweisman54 said:


> That is great Kathleen! Roxy seems to know much more than Izzy.I need to find a new trainer. Our old trainer does not seem to return my calls but I would like to find one who trains similarly to her.
> 
> Maybe if I start training more at home she will be a better behaved dog. Reinforcement is so difficult sometimes after working all day.


Uh oh lol, Izzy can't be THAT bad that she doesn't return calls...surely!!!!!:curtain::
I feel so bad about Alfie's training right now. Zilch, zippo, nil, nada...for weeks. :no::uhoh::doh: I suppose he gets some training when I walk him as I make him sit at kerbs etc.



jackie_hubert said:


> You should all join the Excessive Greeting Disorder Support Group, if you haven't already: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...xcessive-greeting-disorder-support-group.html. Well except maybe Roxy because she seems to do much better than everyone else here.


Thanks for that, I'll check it out!


----------



## Jamm

Joey is having nice solid poops on his new food! It has been a bit loose the past couple of days, but I think I was just over doing it with the rich duck treats. For treats ive been giving him just easy milk bones plus his food with ONE of the sweet potatoes wrapped in duck. He has been a little bit crazy latley.. no walks for the past couple of days as the winds have been SO strong here. BUT every day after he wakes up from his nap we go into the basement and i get all his fav toys out and we play for like 3 hours downstairs haha. Basically, from 3 until dinner time (ususally around 6 or 630) and Ive got one very tired pooch afterwards! 

Has anyone been doing any thinking on gifts for the pups 1st birthday? I have a couple of ideas... and im deff going to throw a little 'birthday party' in the backyard with Joeys best friends and get a cake for them. Haha After all its my youngests first birthday! Why not go all out


----------



## jweisman54

Gifts for our pups!!!!!!!!!!hmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think the gift should be that us humans have made it through the first year of their life without doing bodily harm to our pups! Just kidding! Haven't really thought of it at all. I don't think they really care. Everyday is a birthday to them...."oh boy I get to play with my human again every day after I wake up from my long sleep in this wire thing that my human puts me in", or "oh boy, ball, ball, where is that ball, I can't find my favorite ball, what did my human do with my ball, oh, there is my ball, I hid it under the couch."

Goldenisms at its best!


----------



## KaMu

As Joyce said everyday is a celebration here (BirthDay) for our Goldens! I may take her somewhere or do something more on her BD something that I know she especially loves........as her BD present. But as tangible items as presents go.......she gets them ALL the time!


----------



## KaMu

I shared this on one of the main threads and thought Id share it here if anyone missed it. I am going to order this for my use and for Roxy before I jump into using any frontline on her......

Worth looking into.......

CEDAR OIL INDUSTRIES OFFICIAL CEDAR OIL STORE - Get The Best In Cedar Oil Products For Your Family, Your Pets, Your Lawn And Garden Your Farm Or Your Livestock.


----------



## iansgran

Well, we will probably have a party (after all he was born on Tax Day here in US) but if there is a toy he doesn't already have, I don't want to know about it.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Well, we will probably have a party (after all he was born on Tax Day here in US) but if there is a toy he doesn't already have, I don't want to know about it.



Ya Ya Ya!!! lol........I say that every day and still end up with something new!
We finally found the bumi! Shes got the lime green one and she plays with it much like her other toys.....every now and again. But I like it its a nice good size toy and soft enough to really be able to interact with her playing. So Id recommend it 


Roxys spay............

Well we dropped her off at 8am and poor little girl had the yellow foamies this morning she usually eats around 6  Tummy was waaaaay to empty. I asked them to please give her anti nausea meds prior to her coming home. I know her tummy was feeling sick this a.m. and tonight with having pain meds on an empty tummy isn't going to help that to much 

I just got off the phone with the vet and they are just finishing up with her xrays. The spay went fine, she is microchipped, nails done nice and short and I had asked the vet to look at two tiny bumps she has on her front leg very tiny pea sized, but there was one and now there are two, so she was going to go back in and look at that prior to waking her up. Ill call again in a few hours to check on her and pick her up around 4 pm........
But thats the latest


----------



## DianaM

Glad to hear that the spay went well! I'm so nervous about putting Gracie through at. We are planning for middle of April. I don't want her to be miserable around her birthday so we will give it a week or two. I can't believe Gracie turned 11 months yesterday! That is so crazy. I haven't thought about gifts yet but will probably get her some new toys. If the weather is ok, I will probably take her to the dog park on her birthday and probably get her a cake or yummy treats. Cake and ice cream maybe? Haha. I thought about trying to plan a Michigan G2G at a local park but I dunno if it will be nice enough.

So Gracie started this new thing that makes me crack up everytime!! When my husband or I get up from the couch, she always like to steal our seat. Well lately when she's in my husband's side, he will come over and tell her to get up or move over. We used to have to shove her over or pick her up. Now she will kind of get into a sit position then just plop over to the other side and end up with her head in my lap. It is soooo funny! The first couple times she tried, she didn't quite make it all the way over so would just plop back on my husband's side. Yesterday she finally made it all the way! If she does it again today, I'm going to record it so I can share!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maya is a seat stealer too  it's not like we don't have multiple places for her to snuggle up.... but the minute we get up from the couch, she is in our spot!! 

Her first birthday... Hmmmm.... not sure. Will likely get her a new toy of some sort.... maybe a new leash and collar? I want to make her a pup-cake of some sort... I think it should be more of a celebration that WE made it through the first year  They should be buying us presents... lol


----------



## iansgran

Jaro is a seat stealer, too. Just the same ignores it until you get up then woosh he is there--sometimes trying to beat me to my chair by jumping around my back. Subiaco did that, too, even slept in my bedroom chair at night--and he pretty much hung out on all sides. I think it is the smell, they want to be by your smell.


----------



## jweisman54

*Look how little she was at 5 weeks!*


----------



## Alfie's Girl

hmmm 1st Birthday.....I'd like to do something, I'm not sure yet though! Def some new toys as his old ones are falling apart!!!!!

Glad Roxy is doing okay...waiting for updates....

Looook at little Izzy!  Was she ever that innocent lol? Alfie has now taken to garbage and laundry stealing! Doh!


----------



## jweisman54

They all look innocent at that age, Charlotte. Izzy has been laundry grazing for quite some time now. I have to keep doors closed everywhere. She also jumps up on the computer desk to steal my husband's glasses and use them as a chew toy. She is out of the crate totally now during the day with all doors shut, except I think I forgot to do that this morning and also forgot to put the gate up. Oh no! I don't know what to expect when I get home at noon.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Posted in the health forum today, back to middle of the night frantic cries to get out.

Poor Fin, argh.


----------



## iansgran

Sorry. He is such a good boy to tell you he has to go out. I posted a question in your thread there. Have you ever had answers from Sallysmom or Iowagold? the vets


----------



## KaMu

Alfie's Girl said:


> hmmm 1st Birthday.....I'd like to do something, I'm not sure yet though! Def some new toys as his old ones are falling apart!!!!!
> 
> Glad Roxy is doing okay...waiting for updates....
> 
> Looook at little Izzy!  Was she ever that innocent lol? Alfie has now taken to garbage and laundry stealing! Doh!


Roxy is 100% better today! I had to medicate myself last night to calm down lol
This morning I took the cone off and she ate about a quarter of her regular meal, its all I offered to be sure that would stay down, shes been fine, I'm going to scatter meals through out today to be sure shes ok. Drinking fine and peeing fine, a little more often but still fine  Earlier she started licking so the cone went back on and I'm very thankful I bought the softer comfy collar..........
Finally a bit ago I took the collar off again and gave her ( I had to waste time yesterday before picking her up so what better place to go than the pet store :/ ) a new antler, and she is gnawing on that as I type! Tail up and wagging again....stretching a modified stretch and seems just MUCH better. Oh and we bought a cute new toy that is a bunny rabbit with a squeaker inside of what feels like like a plastic cage........shes liking that too 



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Posted in the health forum today, back to middle of the night frantic cries to get out.
> 
> Poor Fin, argh.


 Im going to find that thread and read about what may have happened..... will get back to you on this...


----------



## KaMu

And Joyce I forgot to say how adorable Izzy was at just 5 weeks !!! They were tiny little bugs weren't they?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ian'sgran said:


> Sorry. He is such a good boy to tell you he has to go out. I posted a question in your thread there. Have you ever had answers from Sallysmom or Iowagold? the vets


I answered (yes always 1-2am and said confident vet will send me to specialist if need be)

I think I peeved Iowagold off one time not realizing she/he was a vet, lol. With the Nylabone issue.


We're very lucky he will leap on us worst case to go out. Since it's been more than one night now I am sleeping pretty lightly and hearing him every time he moves, know when he's at my side and usually his cold, wet nose against my barn arm or shoulder is enough to have me up in a jiffy! My Fiance never hears any of this, but Fin and I have such a routine now we're probably pretty quiet and when we come back up to bed Fin settles pretty quickly. He was growling and crying in his sleep dreaming before I had fallen back to sleep last night!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

First pic "of" Fin....

He is the tiny one in the middle (3 pups on either side of him!) eeeee puppies. The only other male in the little is the big guy laying closest to the bottom of the pic "blue back", Fin was "blue head"


----------



## kateann1201

Bailey is at the vet getting neutered today. I'm glad and all, but I feel sad knowing that he'll be in pain for a bit =(


----------



## iansgran

Don't worry too much about Bailey, Jaro was just fine the next day. We had no licking issues and couldn't keep him from getting up on the couch like always.
With Fin I wonder if it is something about lying down that causes it. Like gastric reflex when you sleep. 
The baby photos are so cute. Looking at my big lug can't believe he used to lie across my shoulders. While I was cooking he just got up on the table and ate a stick of butter, don't think it was a whole stick, just don't remember what was there. No snacks tonight.


----------



## KaMu

kateann1201 said:


> Bailey is at the vet getting neutered today. I'm glad and all, but I feel sad knowing that he'll be in pain for a bit =(



Its just that first night usually some discomfort but keep in mind all the anesthesia, different peoples, new sounds, new smells etc. everything is new and probably to them its not NEW in a GOOD way  Its a long day for them. Like Sherie said he will probably just be very groggy the first night, and sleep........which is good. Roxy is a new dog today after yesterdays spay, this afternoon she really is all smiles and wanting to head out back for our usual play session. I traded that for a marrow bone and shes fine with that! We do have licking issues and this is the first time in all my years of owning pets that Ive had to use the cone. 
Many positive thought headed your way and of course for your boy Bailey.



Ian'sgran said:


> Don't worry too much about Bailey, Jaro was just fine the next day. We had no licking issues and couldn't keep him from getting up on the couch like always.
> With Fin I wonder if it is something about lying down that causes it. Like gastric reflex when you sleep.
> The baby photos are so cute. Looking at my big lug can't believe he used to lie across my shoulders. While I was cooking he just got up on the table and ate a stick of butter, don't think it was a whole stick, just don't remember what was there. No snacks tonight.


----------



## jackie_hubert

I'm so sorry about Fin! I feel for you not knowing what's going on...same here with Cosmo and his GI issues. Hope you find a solution soon.


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> First pic "of" Fin....
> 
> He is the tiny one in the middle (3 pups on either side of him!) eeeee puppies. The only other male in the little is the big guy laying closest to the bottom of the pic "blue back", Fin was "blue head"


Oh my goodness............how cute is that?! Such a little peanut he was.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Here's a couple of pictures of Cosmo and the gang when he was 2 weeks.


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> Here's a couple of pictures of Cosmo and the gang when he was 2 weeks.




awwweee........Funny, If you had told me a year ago that these beautiful little bundles of gold would turn into little gold land sharks Id never have believed it 
Soooo cute


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Little gold land sharks, hahaha love it!

Fin was so tiny, I think 220 grams smaller than everyone else, poor little Finfin!

I love looking at puppy pics, he was so scrawny even once we had him, glad he's easier to put weight on now, even with these issues.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Give me these days back please!!!! So little!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Little "peach" was the one girl in the litter. She was half the size of the boys.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Aww "little peach"

Ours were all Red Back, Red Head, Red Bum, Blue Back, Blue Head (Fin!), that's 5, I can't remember what colours the other two were!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

yay puppies!!! I can't believe how small they all were!!! and I was suddenly reminded that Maya is now 70lbs and not 7lbs when she decided to snuggle with us on the love seat tonight. Ugh... clumsy goof thought she would "fit" between us.... one of us got the tail/bum in the face, the other one got a paw in the face.... quite the beating from our Maya. We finally had to boot her off to her own couch!

Here's Maya and her crew on the day that we went to visit, so she could choose us  .... she is the chubby little bugger on the top of the pile, with the blue collar on.... second one is our second visit, when the mom/furdaughter relationship was solidified with puppy kisses and a faceful of that puppy breath (so sweet, yet so stinky!)


----------



## jweisman54

They were so cute way back when.

Tonight we left Izzy in the house. The pillows were down on the couches and we got home and one of them was on the floor. guess who figured out how to get on the couch when we aren't home! Smart pups they are!

Kathleen, hope Roxy is feeling well. Izzy never licked once and we never had to use the cone. My previous dogs all licked and had to use the cone. They are all different.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> They were so cute way back when.
> 
> Tonight we left Izzy in the house. The pillows were down on the couches and we got home and one of them was on the floor. guess who figured out how to get on the couch when we aren't home! Smart pups they are!
> 
> Kathleen, hope Roxy is feeling well. Izzy never licked once and we never had to use the cone. My previous dogs all licked and had to use the cone. They are all different.


Thanks Joyce she is doing very well, Ive had the cone off tonight because I have the "Moms Eye" on her. Ive done this throughout today and a few times she'd start to lick...........and I could just see her...when I'm not home licking and nibbling at her sutures. So while the family will be here tomorrow, I wont... so she will just have to wear the cone till I get home. Shes does good with it so......

Izzy was good than... she made herself right at home


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Glad to hear Roxy is doing well! Maya never licked, but we couldn't stop her from jumping up or being too excited. Is Roxy doing okay with that?

Joyce - nice to hear that Izzy is doing okay with the run of the house! Do you leave her out at night too? That is our next step. Funny that she still managed to get on the couch.... they are determined, where there is a will, there's a way... to get on the FUR-niture


----------



## jweisman54

No free run at night yet. I think she likes doing her thing in the crate. The crate is in our room so I do hear her roll over at night. She still sleeps on her back with her legs up in the air. Hmmmmm......not so lady like I say!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> They all look innocent at that age, Charlotte. Izzy has been laundry grazing for quite some time now. I have to keep doors closed everywhere. She also jumps up on the computer desk to steal my husband's glasses and use them as a chew toy. She is out of the crate totally now during the day with all doors shut, except I think I forgot to do that this morning and also forgot to put the gate up. Oh no! I don't know what to expect when I get home at noon.


Yes, we're having to raise bins off the floor level and make sure all laundry is out of reach!!!!! :doh: Now I know what you mean about the whole tissue obsession........



kateann1201 said:


> Bailey is at the vet getting neutered today. I'm glad and all, but I feel sad knowing that he'll be in pain for a bit =(


Aww poor Bailey. Any updates....

I'll see if I can find Fin's thread. Alfie is still having poop issues too. Ugh, will it ever end.


----------



## jweisman54

I am thinking of giving Izzy frozen plain yogurt in her kongs. I think I am giving her too much peanut butter which = too many calories. I have cut back on her food to 2 cups per day.


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


> I am thinking of giving Izzy frozen plain yogurt in her kongs. I think I am giving her too much peanut butter which = too many calories. I have cut back on her food to 2 cups per day.


 
2 cupls is probably a good amount! I feed Maggie 2 cups 2 times a day, and she's only 52 pounds. She's starting to fill out. When I got her almost 2 months ago, she weighed 44 pounds. You could feel her ribs, and now you can't! Well, only if you press! She now weighs 52 pounds! I was starting to worry that she would start to be too heavy, but people who've seen her say that she doesn't look overweight. 

I haven't written anything in the past week or so because it has been a HORRIBLE week with Maggie. My uncle is visiting, and she, aparently, has forgotten all of her training. She started acting the same as she did 2 months ago. I went to the trainer last night, and almost cried out of frustration with her because she was jumping, nipping, and not leaving toys when I said," Leave it." She has been doing so well, and I feel like she is back-sliding. It's really discouraging. I had to stop going to the dog park for a couple of days because she wouldn't stop chasing after dogs who were being too aggressive towards her. It's like she was fighting back, and she wouldn't respond to me at all when I tried to get her to come to me. Today was the first day that she actually paid any attention to me at the dog park. She did MUCH better and played very well. There was a "dog fight" that broke out, and I realized that Maggie isn't mad aggressive; she's just a rough player. But I realized that she will definately defend herself if a dog picks on her. I took her to swim at the lake, yesterday, and when it was time to leave, she wouldn't come to me when I called her. She eventually came out of the water when a man was about to throw a stick, which she LOVES, to his very obedient Golden. She tried to jump and grab it, and that is when I was able to catch her. It was so frustrating. Will she ever come when I call her at a public place? She does well at home, but, man, when there are other fun things to do, she does NOT obey. I'm sure your Goldens are much better about obeying. I feel like a got a difficult puppy. I felt better, today, when a lab was acting the same way she does; he was taking people's cups and plastic water bowls. At least there are others. If you all have any suggestions on how to get her to follow me when there are LOTS of distractions, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## iansgran

Joyce, if you put plain yogurt in a strainer over a bowl in the fridge for a few hours it gets thicker, like Greek yogurt, and is much easier to stuff in a kong and freeze. Lots of liquid will drain out, and you just throw that away and have something more like cream cheese in the strainer. If you use the low fat or non fat kind you have fewer calories, too. 
amandanmaggie, all of the pups seem to have forgotten everything they were doing so well at, so don't be discouraged. Two steps forward, and one back is about the best we can do these days. It will get better as they get older. 
How are Bailey and Roxy doing after their surgeries?


----------



## KaMu

Plain yogurt works good Joyce and I throw in some kibble and what ever else i have like canned pumpkin, or blueberries ..which I still have some frozen 


I wonder how Bailey mad out today? Ive been thinking about him and his neuter......


----------



## KaMu

Sherie Roxy is pretty much back to normal! I put the cone on when we go to bed and when Im not here. Keeping her calm is not the easiest thing in the world!


----------



## kateann1201

Bailey update  :

I picked him up and he was happy to see me. He was so pathetic, but he was ok. He was super thirsty when we got home, and after I gave him water the poor guy vomitted 3 times. I knew it was coming though. His stomach was super upset. He slept under our bed, and didn't make a peep until about 8:30am. If I was smart, I would have bought him a cone but of course I didn't because he's a nervous nelly to begin with...so I improvised and cut up some yoga pants I had, and attached them by suspenders to his collar. He looks a fool, but it keeps him from licking. LOL I took pics, so I'm going to upload them here shortly.


----------



## jweisman54

What is Bailey's birthday? I am sure he will be fine by tomorrow. He will want to be jumping around.


----------



## kateann1201

Bailey was born April 9th. He's coming around but he's still overly dramatic


----------



## Jamm

Omg this weather is CRAZY! Yesterday it was So mild and melted almost all the snow. Of course it was raining all day.. but thats okay, it melted it faster. I woke up this morning to almost a foot of snow outside! Snow= Joey zoomies = Joey takes longer to poop= Im out there freezing my pants off! We just came back inside from him pooping and of course he had a dirty bum so I had to clean his bum but he had zoomies in the garage, so im trying to get him to stand instead of sitting at my feet, but as soon as i go to lift, he runs off. OH man was i frustrated. He is now sitting in the garage drying off. Mission Accomplished.


----------



## jweisman54

It is 56 here and very windy. I don't think we are in for any snow but maybe some more rain to wash away this snow that is left.


----------



## amandanmaggie

I took Maggie to the lake today and put her into the water that is part of the dog park. She swam close by for about 10 minutes, and then she saw a duck. She must have swam out 1/4 mile after that thing, and I called her and called her, and she wouldn't come. She eventually got tired and came back, but not in the dog park part, so I had to climb over brush to rescue her from the log she was hanging on. It was so scary and extremely frustrating. So, I won't be able to take her swimming for a while or maybe never. Do any of you know how long it takes to get a rescue dog to come to you? Will she ever listen and come when there are distractions? She comes really well at home, but if there are other animals, forget it, she won't listen. This is when I wish I had a Golden pup from 2 months. Then I wouldn't have a problem getting her to follow me and come when called.


----------



## jackie_hubert

amandanmaggie said:


> I took Maggie to the lake today and put her into the water that is part of the dog park. She swam close by for about 10 minutes, and then she saw a duck. She must have swam out 1/4 mile after that thing, and I called her and called her, and she wouldn't come. She eventually got tired and came back, but not in the dog park part, so I had to climb over brush to rescue her from the log she was hanging on. It was so scary and extremely frustrating. So, I won't be able to take her swimming for a while or maybe never. Do any of you know how long it takes to get a rescue dog to come to you? Will she ever listen and come when there are distractions? She comes really well at home, but if there are other animals, forget it, she won't listen. This is when I wish I had a Golden pup from 2 months. Then I wouldn't have a problem getting her to follow me and come when called.


How scary! 

If it makes you feel any better many of us on the forum have the same experience even with older dogs and dogs that we've had since they were little. Someone on the forum recently told a story of how their dog kept going after their soccer ball and bumping it out further in the ocean until someone had to jump in and get the dog. A few months ago my husband threw a rock into the ocean and Cosmo jumped it to retrieve it. He kept going and going and going, really far, while everyone on shore was yelling his name.


----------



## KaMu

amandanmaggie said:


> I took Maggie to the lake today and put her into the water that is part of the dog park. She swam close by for about 10 minutes, and then she saw a duck. She must have swam out 1/4 mile after that thing, and I called her and called her, and she wouldn't come. She eventually got tired and came back, but not in the dog park part, so I had to climb over brush to rescue her from the log she was hanging on. It was so scary and extremely frustrating. So, I won't be able to take her swimming for a while or maybe never. Do any of you know how long it takes to get a rescue dog to come to you? Will she ever listen and come when there are distractions? She comes really well at home, but if there are other animals, forget it, she won't listen. This is when I wish I had a Golden pup from 2 months. Then I wouldn't have a problem getting her to follow me and come when called.





jackie_hubert said:


> How scary!
> 
> If it makes you feel any better many of us on the forum have the same experience even with older dogs and dogs that we've had since they were little. Someone on the forum recently told a story of how their dog kept going after their soccer ball and bumping it out further in the ocean until someone had to jump in and get the dog. A few months ago my husband threw a rock into the ocean and Cosmo jumped it to retrieve it. He kept going and going and going, really far, while everyone on shore was yelling his name.



Both those situations are just way to frightening! Amandanmaggies mom.........please please..... its not just your dog. I had Roxy out back fetching a few weeks ago, I have a long line on her that I'm suppose to grab if she should ever take off. Well she did and she headed straight into the woods running like a darn deer! Never once listened to my calls I even tried to run the other way hoping shed follow. Nope. So I ran after her because she was headed to where she would eventually run into a street before continuing through the woods. I ended up tripping and fell she got the lead tangled so I did catch her. I now have a 100 ft lead  And the fence will go up much much sooner than I had anticipated!
Your not alone. Roxy is a good dog, but she is a dog and a young one at that.........


----------



## jweisman54

Even in the house Izzy does not always come when called the first or even second time. 

Tonight, we had company and I was prepared by having her Gentle Leader on her. Well I was holding her leash and she still jumped and jumped. I held the leash and kept telling her off. They ignored her and she still kept jumping. Unfortunately, I had to keep her in my bedroom until they left. Any suggestions?


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> Even in the house Izzy does not always come when called the first or even second time.
> 
> Tonight, we had company and I was prepared by having her Gentle Leader on her. Well I was holding her leash and she still jumped and jumped. I held the leash and kept telling her off. They ignored her and she still kept jumping. Unfortunately, I had to keep her in my bedroom until they left. Any suggestions?


Haha! That's what it's like with us too, except that your company listens much better to instruction than our company...


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Even in the house Izzy does not always come when called the first or even second time.
> 
> Tonight, we had company and I was prepared by having her Gentle Leader on her. Well I was holding her leash and she still jumped and jumped. I held the leash and kept telling her off. They ignored her and she still kept jumping. Unfortunately, I had to keep her in my bedroom until they left. Any suggestions?


Roxy will do the same but I have never tried the GL on her while in the house. We all still just ignore her till she calms which sometimes can be awhile if she needs some exercise. I think if I was going to have company Id just make sure she had a good exercise period and a walk.......If that didnt work I might casually bribe her into her crate. This crate thing might not work for us because Roxy hates the crate! I really only have family that visits here..


----------



## jackie_hubert

We bought Cosmo his Birthday gift today (exactly 1 month away!): AKC Mallard Dog Toy Makes Fun Duck Sounds | Best Pet Supplies Guide. Except that the one we got has a rope for a neck. The quacking sound it makes is extra obnoxious. 

It was 5.99 at the local grocery store but it will be priceless to him.


----------



## GoldenJona

Last time I logged on there was about 200 pages on this thread and now there is over 350!! Any ways I have some free time so I thought I'd give you guys an update on Jona and me.

Jona has been well still a teenager but not as bad as a month ago. I am starting to leave him in the houes alone for small periods at a time. Like when I wake up in the morning I'll feed him and then head out to the gym for 2 hours and he'll stay out the whole time and I find every thing ok, if I go out to the store I'll leave him out and he'll just be laying on the couch looking outside; so far so good. He is scheduled for his neutering this coming Thursday. I'm kind of nervous and took a week off work so I can make sure he is ok until they take the stitches off. He is still a very small dog, only weighing in at 59.3 lbs (yesterday) so I dont think he'll surpass 65 lbs if he even makes it there. Oh and he's 11 months today! I can not believe he is going to be a year old in just ONE month, gosh how time flies by.

As far as me, well I joined the Marines about a month ago and I'm leaving for Boot Camp in October. It's something I have been thinking about for a really long time and wanted to take my time and finally decided to do it. I know I should've thought about that before I got a dog but my parents promised me they will take very good care of him. I'm really going to miss him more than anyone but I'll be around every once in a while.

I'll upload some new pictures as soon as I take some


----------



## amandanmaggie

KaMu said:


> Both those situations are just way to frightening! Amandanmaggies mom.........please please..... its not just your dog. I had Roxy out back fetching a few weeks ago, I have a long line on her that I'm suppose to grab if she should ever take off. Well she did and she headed straight into the woods running like a darn deer! Never once listened to my calls I even tried to run the other way hoping shed follow. Nope. So I ran after her because she was headed to where she would eventually run into a street before continuing through the woods. I ended up tripping and fell she got the lead tangled so I did catch her. I now have a 100 ft lead  And the fence will go up much much sooner than I had anticipated!
> Your not alone. Roxy is a good dog, but she is a dog and a young one at that.........


Thanks for the reassurance that others go through the same thing. I thought it was because she hadn't "bonded" with me yet, but maybe it's just a bratty teenage puppy thing. I hope she gets better about it as she gets older. I love to go out in my kayak and want to take her along, so I hope she will be calm/obedient enough to go out with me. She's just gotten really bad within the last week or so about not coming when I call her. Is there a certain training thing I can do, other than "come" that I can do to improve this?


----------



## jackie_hubert

amandanmaggie said:


> She's just gotten really bad within the last week or so about not coming when I call her. Is there a certain training thing I can do, other than "come" that I can do to improve this?


Cosmo has gotten much worse with recall too. I'm sure you're already doing a lot of this but here's what our protocol is with recall:
-We do not let him off leash unless we're sure that if he does not come when called nothing is going to happen that will be deadly (ie. near a busy street etc.)
-We don't give him off leash time unless we have a high value reward with us such as a special toy or treats
-He has to be extra obedient in order to be let off leash. We usually do a bunch of heeling and other obedience on leash in the park first. If he does well he is let off leash. Then we do 5 minutes or so off leash obedience, like down stay, off leash heeling, etc. If he does well at this then we let him run around.
-While he is off leash we frequently call him back to us, picking the moments when we think he will definitely come back when called. We often have to run the other direction, bend down or yell excitedly to ensure that he does actually come
-"come" is only complete when he sits in front of us. We always reward with high value reward for coming and make a super big deal of it. And he always has to wait to be released before running off again.
-all that being said, if he does not come pretty quickly, he gets put back on the leash and we repeat the cycle over again

Here are some videos I shot when he was 6 months old (and admittedly a bit less adolscent than he is today):


----------



## jackie_hubert

So it's past midnight and I'm waiting for husband to come home from nightshift and decided to make breadpudding (for the first time!). While that's in the oven I thought I'd shoot another video of my evening hanging home with Cosmo and what that usually entails: him bringing me his toys so that I play with him (he was finished chasing the cat).


----------



## Maya's_Mom

KaMu said:


> Roxy will do the same but I have never tried the GL on her while in the house. We all still just ignore her till she calms which sometimes can be awhile if she needs some exercise. I think if I was going to have company Id just make sure she had a good exercise period and a walk.......If that didnt work I might casually bribe her into her crate. This crate thing might not work for us because Roxy hates the crate! I really only have family that visits here..


No suggestions from here either.... Maya is the same way. It's totally exhausting (for me) to have company over, because most of my time is spent trying to get her to stop jumping. If we DO put her in the crate, she freaks out.... barking, whining, crying.... she hates her crate like Roxy!! So then I feel bad and take her out again (she is fine in the crate at night, or if it's just Bryan and I here and we give her a "time out".... but if she can hear other people... it's too much for her to handle!)

Certain people that come over are GOOD at ignoring her, but most of them are terrible and give in to the puppy *sigh* Who needs more training, the humans or the dog? And THEN.... on Friday night Bryan says to me "look what Maya can do!!!!" and he was ENCOURAGING her to jump.... no, LEAP... up off the ground for a treat!!!! :doh: I just about cried. 

Odd Weather.... we had almost 50mm of rain on Saturday, I had one VERY VERY muddy backyard... then I woke up Sunday to 10cm of snow?!?!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

jackie_hubert said:


> So it's past midnight and I'm waiting for husband to come home from nightshift and decided to make breadpudding (for the first time!). While that's in the oven I thought I'd shoot another video of my evening hanging home with Cosmo and what that usually entails: him bringing me his toys so that I play with him (he was finished chasing the cat).
> 
> YouTube - Cosmo and Bear


Cute Cosmo!!!


----------



## amandanmaggie

jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo has gotten much worse with recall too. I'm sure you're already doing a lot of this but here's what our protocol is with recall:
> -We do not let him off leash unless we're sure that if he does not come when called nothing is going to happen that will be deadly (ie. near a busy street etc.)
> -We don't give him off leash time unless we have a high value reward with us such as a special toy or treats
> -He has to be extra obedient in order to be let off leash. We usually do a bunch of heeling and other obedience on leash in the park first. If he does well he is let off leash. Then we do 5 minutes or so off leash obedience, like down stay, off leash heeling, etc. If he does well at this then we let him run around.
> -While he is off leash we frequently call him back to us, picking the moments when we think he will definitely come back when called. We often have to run the other direction, bend down or yell excitedly to ensure that he does actually come
> -"come" is only complete when he sits in front of us. We always reward with high value reward for coming and make a super big deal of it. And he always has to wait to be released before running off again.
> -all that being said, if he does not come pretty quickly, he gets put back on the leash and we repeat the cycle over again
> 
> Here are some videos I shot when he was 6 months old (and admittedly a bit less adolscent than he is today):
> 
> YouTube - Walk
> YouTube - P1030611.MOV


I will try all of those! That's a good idea to not let her off leash UNLESS she consistently comes. I will definately do that! Sigh...lots more work to do.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin is offleash more than he's on for walks....I'll be honest. Late night walks -always off leash. Morning is usually half -to work on good leash manners, then freedom, we never see dogs, and when we do he will stand and "wait" and not take off when he's told. Windy days there is no off leash, Fin is smart, but stupid when things go blowing by (leaves, people's recycling -he likes to carry that stuff home!!) he loses all brain smartness and must "collect" whatever is blowing. Snowflakes also fell victim when falling from the sky, nothing like having tigger at the end of the leash trying to retrieve the "high" snowflakes from the air.

The only time Fin will not come when called is when we're home in front or backyard and it's usually cause he wants (needs?) to run some zoomies first, we laugh let that get out of his system then ask for the "come" again and in he goes.

The minor agression issues we've had are at the field or dogpark, yes offleash, but we've gotten smart and are policing that a lot better, no balls anymore has been a huge difference and keeping tabs on where the other unneutered boys are as that has been our only problem. Walks he's a different dog, field/dog park we're more careful.


Is it bad if I just emailed a breeder about an upcoming litter? Two anyone?

I met a May 2010 puppy a while ago at the dog park and said when I came home that he was cuter than Finlay, which to my Fiance was shocking coming out of my mouth. That breeder is repeating that breeding for puppies to go home in July.....I want one!! Fin's breeder is also using this male for their next litter (Fin's breeder doesn't keep males) and I would happily go back to them for a pup, but the fact this is a repeat breeding....tempting. Trev will kill me.....seriously!


----------



## KaMu

GoldenJona said:


> Last time I logged on there was about 200 pages on this thread and now there is over 350!! Any ways I have some free time so I thought I'd give you guys an update on Jona and me.
> 
> Jona has been well still a teenager but not as bad as a month ago. I am starting to leave him in the houes alone for small periods at a time. Like when I wake up in the morning I'll feed him and then head out to the gym for 2 hours and he'll stay out the whole time and I find every thing ok, if I go out to the store I'll leave him out and he'll just be laying on the couch looking outside; so far so good. He is scheduled for his neutering this coming Thursday. I'm kind of nervous and took a week off work so I can make sure he is ok until they take the stitches off. He is still a very small dog, only weighing in at 59.3 lbs (yesterday) so I dont think he'll surpass 65 lbs if he even makes it there. Oh and he's 11 months today! I can not believe he is going to be a year old in just ONE month, gosh how time flies by.
> 
> As far as me, well I joined the Marines about a month ago and I'm leaving for Boot Camp in October. It's something I have been thinking about for a really long time and wanted to take my time and finally decided to do it. I know I should've thought about that before I got a dog but my parents promised me they will take very good care of him. I'm really going to miss him more than anyone but I'll be around every once in a while.
> 
> I'll upload some new pictures as soon as I take some


Hi Edwin, Your plan for the future sound good! Congrats.
Looking forward to Jona pictures when you have the time 



jackie_hubert said:


> So it's past midnight and I'm waiting for husband to come home from nightshift and decided to make breadpudding (for the first time!). While that's in the oven I thought I'd shoot another video of my evening hanging home with Cosmo and what that usually entails: him bringing me his toys so that I play with him (he was finished chasing the cat).
> 
> YouTube - Cosmo and Bear


Yummmm I love bread pudding! I watched that video several times and yep he wanted you to play with him 

I see he likes to pull the fur off his toys? Roxy does that with those yarn type stuffed toys. She loves them but I wont buy them again.........shed pull each strand of yarn off which would be pieces about 2 to 3 inches long and than attempt to eat them. Visions of visiting the ER VET came to mind so no more of those. This newer toys I bought the other day she really seems to like. One is a felt like ball that has a soft squeak, its a good sized ball and also the bunny toy I bought.
Jackie I still don't see Cosmo as being too thin at all. Hows he doing?



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Fin is offleash more than he's on for walks....I'll be honest. Late night walks -always off leash. Morning is usually half -to work on good leash manners, then freedom, we never see dogs, and when we do he will stand and "wait" and not take off when he's told. Windy days there is no off leash, Fin is smart, but stupid when things go blowing by (leaves, people's recycling -he likes to carry that stuff home!!) he loses all brain smartness and must "collect" whatever is blowing. Snowflakes also fell victim when falling from the sky, nothing like having tigger at the end of the leash trying to retrieve the "high" snowflakes from the air.
> 
> The only time Fin will not come when called is when we're home in front or backyard and it's usually cause he wants (needs?) to run some zoomies first, we laugh let that get out of his system then ask for the "come" again and in he goes.
> 
> The minor agression issues we've had are at the field or dogpark, yes offleash, but we've gotten smart and are policing that a lot better, no balls anymore has been a huge difference and keeping tabs on where the other unneutered boys are as that has been our only problem. Walks he's a different dog, field/dog park we're more careful.
> 
> 
> Is it bad if I just emailed a breeder about an upcoming litter? Two anyone?
> 
> I met a May 2010 puppy a while ago at the dog park and said when I came home that he was cuter than Finlay, which to my Fiance was shocking coming out of my mouth. That breeder is repeating that breeding for puppies to go home in July.....I want one!! Fin's breeder is also using this male for their next litter (Fin's breeder doesn't keep males) and I would happily go back to them for a pup, but the fact this is a repeat breeding....tempting. Trev will kill me.....seriously!



Good boy Fin! 

Ut oh... a bro for Fin


----------



## Alfie's Girl

amandanmaggie said:


> 2 cupls is probably a good amount! I feed Maggie 2 cups 2 times a day, and she's only 52 pounds. She's starting to fill out. When I got her almost 2 months ago, she weighed 44 pounds. You could feel her ribs, and now you can't! Well, only if you press! She now weighs 52 pounds! I was starting to worry that she would start to be too heavy, but people who've seen her say that she doesn't look overweight.
> 
> I haven't written anything in the past week or so because it has been a HORRIBLE week with Maggie. My uncle is visiting, and she, aparently, has forgotten all of her training. She started acting the same as she did 2 months ago. I went to the trainer last night, and almost cried out of frustration with her because she was jumping, nipping, and not leaving toys when I said," Leave it." She has been doing so well, and I feel like she is back-sliding. It's really discouraging. I had to stop going to the dog park for a couple of days because she wouldn't stop chasing after dogs who were being too aggressive towards her. It's like she was fighting back, and she wouldn't respond to me at all when I tried to get her to come to me. Today was the first day that she actually paid any attention to me at the dog park. She did MUCH better and played very well. There was a "dog fight" that broke out, and I realized that Maggie isn't mad aggressive; she's just a rough player. But I realized that she will definately defend herself if a dog picks on her. I took her to swim at the lake, yesterday, and when it was time to leave, she wouldn't come to me when I called her. She eventually came out of the water when a man was about to throw a stick, which she LOVES, to his very obedient Golden. She tried to jump and grab it, and that is when I was able to catch her. It was so frustrating. Will she ever come when I call her at a public place? She does well at home, but, man, when there are other fun things to do, she does NOT obey. I'm sure your Goldens are much better about obeying. I feel like a got a difficult puppy. I felt better, today, when a lab was acting the same way she does; he was taking people's cups and plastic water bowls. At least there are others. If you all have any suggestions on how to get her to follow me when there are LOTS of distractions, I would really appreciate it.


Quite honestly, your horrible week sounds like a normal week for all of us!  Infact I'd say Maggie sounds better behaved than Alfie. Especially these last few weeks he's been getting really naughty. And recall is virtually zero now! :doh: 



kateann1201 said:


> Bailey update  :
> 
> I picked him up and he was happy to see me. He was so pathetic, but he was ok. He was super thirsty when we got home, and after I gave him water the poor guy vomitted 3 times. I knew it was coming though. His stomach was super upset. He slept under our bed, and didn't make a peep until about 8:30am. If I was smart, I would have bought him a cone but of course I didn't because he's a nervous nelly to begin with...so I improvised and cut up some yoga pants I had, and attached them by suspenders to his collar. He looks a fool, but it keeps him from licking. LOL I took pics, so I'm going to upload them here shortly.


Looking forward to the pics! Glad Baileys surgery went well. 



amandanmaggie said:


> I took Maggie to the lake today and put her into the water that is part of the dog park. She swam close by for about 10 minutes, and then she saw a duck. She must have swam out 1/4 mile after that thing, and I called her and called her, and she wouldn't come. She eventually got tired and came back, but not in the dog park part, so I had to climb over brush to rescue her from the log she was hanging on. It was so scary and extremely frustrating. So, I won't be able to take her swimming for a while or maybe never. Do any of you know how long it takes to get a rescue dog to come to you? Will she ever listen and come when there are distractions? She comes really well at home, but if there are other animals, forget it, she won't listen. This is when I wish I had a Golden pup from 2 months. Then I wouldn't have a problem getting her to follow me and come when called.


I have a Golden whom I've had since he was 7 weeks and 3 days old...he doesn't follow me or come when called!!!!!!!!!!  Maggie sounds like a very normal teenage golden! Don't give yourself a hard time, just last week Alfie ran out of our door and narrowly missed a car coming past and it took us about 5 minutes to catch him again in a neighbours garden!



GoldenJona said:


> Last time I logged on there was about 200 pages on this thread and now there is over 350!! Any ways I have some free time so I thought I'd give you guys an update on Jona and me.
> 
> Jona has been well still a teenager but not as bad as a month ago. I am starting to leave him in the houes alone for small periods at a time. Like when I wake up in the morning I'll feed him and then head out to the gym for 2 hours and he'll stay out the whole time and I find every thing ok, if I go out to the store I'll leave him out and he'll just be laying on the couch looking outside; so far so good. He is scheduled for his neutering this coming Thursday. I'm kind of nervous and took a week off work so I can make sure he is ok until they take the stitches off. He is still a very small dog, only weighing in at 59.3 lbs (yesterday) so I dont think he'll surpass 65 lbs if he even makes it there. Oh and he's 11 months today! I can not believe he is going to be a year old in just ONE month, gosh how time flies by.
> 
> As far as me, well I joined the Marines about a month ago and I'm leaving for Boot Camp in October. It's something I have been thinking about for a really long time and wanted to take my time and finally decided to do it. I know I should've thought about that before I got a dog but my parents promised me they will take very good care of him. I'm really going to miss him more than anyone but I'll be around every once in a while.
> 
> 
> I'll upload some new pictures as soon as I take some


Wow, good luck in the Marines. Looking forward to pics....



jackie_hubert said:


> So it's past midnight and I'm waiting for husband to come home from nightshift and decided to make breadpudding (for the first time!). While that's in the oven I thought I'd shoot another video of my evening hanging home with Cosmo and what that usually entails: him bringing me his toys so that I play with him (he was finished chasing the cat).
> 
> YouTube - Cosmo and Bear


 
That's so sweet. Alfie still wont drop his toy unless theres food about!!!!



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Fin is offleash more than he's on for walks....I'll be honest. Late night walks -always off leash. Morning is usually half -to work on good leash manners, then freedom, we never see dogs, and when we do he will stand and "wait" and not take off when he's told. Windy days there is no off leash, Fin is smart, but stupid when things go blowing by (leaves, people's recycling -he likes to carry that stuff home!!) he loses all brain smartness and must "collect" whatever is blowing. Snowflakes also fell victim when falling from the sky, nothing like having tigger at the end of the leash trying to retrieve the "high" snowflakes from the air.
> 
> The only time Fin will not come when called is when we're home in front or backyard and it's usually cause he wants (needs?) to run some zoomies first, we laugh let that get out of his system then ask for the "come" again and in he goes.
> 
> The minor agression issues we've had are at the field or dogpark, yes offleash, but we've gotten smart and are policing that a lot better, no balls anymore has been a huge difference and keeping tabs on where the other unneutered boys are as that has been our only problem. Walks he's a different dog, field/dog park we're more careful.
> 
> 
> Is it bad if I just emailed a breeder about an upcoming litter? Two anyone?
> 
> I met a May 2010 puppy a while ago at the dog park and said when I came home that he was cuter than Finlay, which to my Fiance was shocking coming out of my mouth. That breeder is repeating that breeding for puppies to go home in July.....I want one!! Fin's breeder is also using this male for their next litter (Fin's breeder doesn't keep males) and I would happily go back to them for a pup, but the fact this is a repeat breeding....tempting. Trev will kill me.....seriously!


2...oh yes! I'm going for next year, a half brother to Alfie!  Are we crazy or what lol!


----------



## iansgran

You have to take a picture of a dog prettier than Fin. I cannot imagine such a thing. I think MittaBears Chester comes close, though. 
Hey, Edwin, the Marines. Big step and thanks from us all for taking it, especially these days. Jona will miss you but will adjust and be something for you to come home to. God Speed.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I LOVE Chester! I thought the two of them were pretty close too!

I haven't seen this Murphy a second time, but man he was cute. A bit more of a broader head and grew a little faster than Fin so was a little bigger.

I posted in main discussion a long story about it all (I always make it long, lol)

Puppy application is filled out. Trev is due here at my office in a few to pick up Fin's drugs (update in health forum, lol I'm all over lately!!) I haven't even told him I emailed the breeder, let alone her response and me filling out the app.

I won't tell him about the app, but it will be ready if we decide to "go" on this.

I know we need to seriously think about this and sleep on it a night or two.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Here is Fin being a good boy at work with me on Friday!


----------



## jackie_hubert

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Here is Fin being a good boy at work with me on Friday!


What a good boy! I joked recently at taking Cosmo to the shelter when I'm working. We all agreed that it would be a total disaster. He's be so excited he'd just never settle.

Fin totally still has that puppy face. It's so cute! I wonder if he'll keep it even as an adult.

I can't believe you're considering a second one. Maybe I would too if Cosmo was as good as Fin...actually, scrap that, I'm getting an adult next time! hehe.


----------



## jweisman54

Ugg!!! Izzy has been so bad! Not listening at all, not responding to commands. It is like she is 2 months old all over again. Today the wind is howling and all she does is try to chase the left over leaves. Yesterday my granddaughter came over and all she did was jump on everything and everyone so she was put in my room.

What to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So frustrated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Good luck Edwin!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jamm

Brianne, Fins mom are you guys comming to the GTA meet this weekend?!?

Edwin good luck in the marines! You'll do your country proud. 

So many things to write but i need to study now! I'll be back


----------



## iansgran

Wanted to take some pretty photos of Jaro outside today but mostly he wanted to play with the Big ball. But as I said in the pictures thread, he is a Hoosier (that means from Indiana) and here basketball is a religion.


----------



## iansgran

The other funny picture with my husband Jaro is playing his other favorite game, fox on a stick. I took one of his old stuffed toys he had destuffed tied it to a rope and tied that to an old mop handle. You can swing the fox around and Jaro loves to chase it but you don't have to run all over the muddy yard.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Ian'sgran said:


> The other funny picture with my husband Jaro is playing his other favorite game, fox on a stick. I took one of his old stuffed toys he had destuffed tied it to a rope and tied that to an old mop handle. You can swing the fox around and Jaro loves to chase it but you don't have to run all over the muddy yard.


That's a great idea. I've seen them sell rabbit ones like this at the dog gear store. Love the photos of Jaro.


----------



## KaMu

Sherie I think you should be my photographer! Hes just such a beautiful boy....
That toy on a stick it a great idea, we have quite a few of those stuffless toys that Roxy really doesn't pay much attention to. So, I might have to try that idea.


----------



## jweisman54

Jaro is a beautiful boy!


----------



## Jamm

Wow Jaro what a beautiful tail you have! I wish Joey wasn't such a tard and wouldn't bite and chew his tail. His was so beautiful but he shred it all the way down to the skin in some parts


----------



## jackie_hubert

Jamm said:


> Wow Jaro what a beautiful tail you have! I wish Joey wasn't such a tard and wouldn't bite and chew his tail. His was so beautiful but he shred it all the way down to the skin in some parts


Cosmo has been obsessively chasing his tail out of frustration. Usually when the cat runs away from him or when he can't have what he wants he resorts to tail chasing. Some days it really worries me and I hope it will stop as he calms with age. 

Have you tried bitter apple? That's what it was made for.


----------



## jweisman54

I brushed Izzy tonight and I just can't believe how long her tail and back of butt fur is. I swear I could make a sweater out of everything that I brush out.


----------



## jweisman54

Sherie, do you trim Jaro behind his legs (butt area)?


----------



## Jamm

jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo has been obsessively chasing his tail out of frustration. Usually when the cat runs away from him or when he can't have what he wants he resorts to tail chasing. Some days it really worries me and I hope it will stop as he calms with age.
> 
> Have you tried bitter apple? That's what it was made for.


I have i spray it every time he goes for it. I checked another thread so im going to try mixing some other non harmful things into the bitter apple and see how that works. It was so bad I had to get the groomer to trim it and make it look half decent. :no:


----------



## jackie_hubert

Jamm said:


> I have i spray it every time he goes for it. I checked another thread so im going to try mixing some other non harmful things into the bitter apple and see how that works. It was so bad I had to get the groomer to trim it and make it look half decent. :no:


Do you know why he does it? Just for fun? Frustration? OCD? Maybe he likes the texture?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Ugg!!! Izzy has been so bad! Not listening at all, not responding to commands. It is like she is 2 months old all over again. Today the wind is howling and all she does is try to chase the left over leaves. Yesterday my granddaughter came over and all she did was jump on everything and everyone so she was put in my room.
> 
> What to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So frustrated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
ooooh yeeeah! I know EXACTLY what you're going through! :doh: 

Jamm, aww what a little monkey Joey is! Alfie chases his tail a bit but then he gets dizzy and flops over in a heap!!! 

Lovely pics of Fin and Jaro!


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy chases her tail inccesantly but does not pull any of the fur out. I think she likes getting dizzy!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

jackie_hubert said:


> What a good boy! I joked recently at taking Cosmo to the shelter when I'm working. We all agreed that it would be a total disaster. He's be so excited he'd just never settle.
> 
> Fin totally still has that puppy face. It's so cute! I wonder if he'll keep it even as an adult.
> 
> I can't believe you're considering a second one. Maybe I would too if Cosmo was as good as Fin...actually, scrap that, I'm getting an adult next time! hehe.


Fin does have a puppy face still, and still people say "oh how old is he, 6 months" and I laugh...thinking ughh no....he's almost 11 months, lol....."

I hope he keeps the puppy face, time will tell!

He settled here at work so well, that was the spot in the corner opposite the door and he spent most of the day under my desk keeping my feet warm or laying at the door, whisker length to his boundary/outer limit wanting so badly to go out and visit with staff and students passing by! He was good though, got lots of loving that's for sure!

I think if Fin was high energy or was bigger or wasn't who he is I surely wouldn't want a second. He's been very easy (aside from the health stuff) and I think that's why it's so tempting. Awful what going home last night and sleeping on the thoughts of a 2nd does to you though. We're not sure what to think. I think we both know we're more than capable of handling a 2nd, but I think there's other things we want "more" (feels terrible to say that) like a deck, fence, painted house (it is still brand new....like....we should put money into the house!!) landscaping, new car (my lease is up in 10 months) and I'd like to put more $ down on it. And we are so the couple that takes so much on and never has nothing going on and this would be so typical of us, but maybe we shouldn't. I'm very torn. Think with my heart or my head? It's hard to balance both!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Jamm said:


> Brianne, Fins mom are you guys comming to the GTA meet this weekend?!?


Yes, we're coming! Though I think on the radio I heard this morning they're calling for rain -ew!!

I am Justine, btw....Fin's Mom works too


----------



## Jamm

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Yes, we're coming! Though I think on the radio I heard this morning they're calling for rain -ew!!
> 
> I am Justine, btw....Fin's Mom works too


Haha okay Justine! That works much better  and okay awesome! Yea Ottawa is supposed to get snow, Toronto rain :no: Its okay though ive already booked Joey a bath APPT at the petsmart right by the hotel im staying at in vaughn! So right after he is getting a nice bath


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin made it through the night last night, wah hoo! Though man his tummy is SO loud, so many gurgling sounds.

He jumped up on the bed and frogged out (back legs sprawled back!) across both of us this morning, pressed his nose into the covers and sounded like an old man snoring, such a suckie!

We went to the dog park for our morning walk and it was too icy -I will be glad when this weather is done.

I bought Fin two new beds last night, his first (since he was a puppy and we brought him home) needed to be retired. I got him a pillow-like one, but it's huge, green plaid, he looks so cute on top of it! The other is a fleece crate bed, all Fin wanted to do was hump that one....bugger.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Jamm said:


> Haha okay Justine! That works much better  and okay awesome! Yea Ottawa is supposed to get snow, Toronto rain :no: Its okay though ive already booked Joey a bath APPT at the petsmart right by the hotel im staying at in vaughn! So right after he is getting a nice bath


I thought about copying you and taking him to be bathed/groomed for the first time right after, how long does it usually take? I'm such a wimp, and cheap, I'd rather do it myself, but know it would be good for him to go and get the legit groomer experience rather than me fussing with him...and no blow drier!


----------



## Jamm

ILoveMyGolden said:


> I thought about copying you and taking him to be bathed/groomed for the first time right after, how long does it usually take? I'm such a wimp, and cheap, I'd rather do it myself, but know it would be good for him to go and get the legit groomer experience rather than me fussing with him...and no blow drier!


Ususally at petsmart a full bath, brush blow dry nails teeth and ear clean is around $30.00! We dont have a big enough tub to do Joey at my house and he is not allowed upstairs.. were all the tubs are so i always take him to Petsmart. I will not have him dirty up the hotel room and make them charge me more! I think its not a bad deal especially since they are medium sized pups!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

$30! That's it!

Oh I can handle that.

Last time I did Fin at home I said it was the last time....too much hair!

A local groomer lets you use their facilties for $20 and you leave the mess with them, but since Fin hasn't done a groomer's on his own yet, I figure me taking him isn't likely the best first experience! Maybe I will book Fin in, he will be so tired that night....!


----------



## Jamm

Haha yea thats what im thinking! Joey was really nervous his first time too (he was 4 months at the time) and pooped in the crate after they bathed him! They had to bath him again LOL. Now hes amazing at going, he knows all the girls here in Ottawa, i only book him with 3 and he ususally gets to play with them before he gets done! Im excited to


----------



## jweisman54

So, I sent a PM to one of the admins about this thread being continued after April 30. Here is the message that was sent back to me: This is a great thing!

_If you remind me at the end of April I can move it and rename it "Goldens born in April 2010". This way if someone later wants to start another new April pups born they can name it April 2011 and so on..._


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

jweisman54 said:


> So, I sent a PM to one of the admins about this thread being continued after April 30. Here is the message that was sent back to me: This is a great thing!
> 
> _If you remind me at the end of April I can move it and rename it "Goldens born in April 2010". This way if someone later wants to start another new April pups born they can name it April 2011 and so on..._


That is awesome!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Jamm said:


> Haha yea thats what im thinking! Joey was really nervous his first time too (he was 4 months at the time) and pooped in the crate after they bathed him! They had to bath him again LOL. Now hes amazing at going, he knows all the girls here in Ottawa, i only book him with 3 and he ususally gets to play with them before he gets done! Im excited to


What time did you book him for? If we get together at 1, have you been to one of these before? I will book him in Whitby so we're closer to home.


----------



## Jamm

jweisman54 said:


> So, I sent a PM to one of the admins about this thread being continued after April 30. Here is the message that was sent back to me: This is a great thing!
> 
> _If you remind me at the end of April I can move it and rename it "Goldens born in April 2010". This way if someone later wants to start another new April pups born they can name it April 2011 and so on..._



Yes!!! Thats amazing! That way we wont have to make a whole new thread and we can still all talk about our pups as they grow up!  




ILoveMyGolden said:


> What time did you book him for? If we get together at 1, have you been to one of these before? I will book him in Whitby so we're closer to home.


I booked him for 430pm just incase! When steph (Essjay) and Leanne (Magic of macy) and I met back in October we went to this park and it was SO cold and windy for us.. we only lasted almost 2 hours.. So i think from 1-4 will be plenty of time for the spazz's to play! Lol Im staying at the hotel right by Hwy 7 and the 400. Thats funny I didn't know you were in whitby.. I drive down the 401 from ottawa every time and when I get to whitby/oshawa im like YESSS ALMOST THERE!!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Yep, live in north east Oshawa! Almost in Courtice really. Whitby Petsmart is the closest to us.

I think I am going to break out my coveralls and insulated rubber boots for Saturday, I will be so crusty if I'm cold.

I can't imagine Fin will last much longer than two hours, so that's probably good timing to plan for. He will be so excited to see all the dogs! He's done a bigger "golden party" before with about 70 goldens in the Fall, so this should be so fun for him.


----------



## Jamm

Oh wow! haha Yea Joey never plays with MASS amounts of dogs. Even when there are lots of dogs around.. he'll just stick to a couple and only play with them. Im imagining him gravitating towards macy because they wouldn't leave each other alone when they met! We deff need a pic of our two little april pups together!!!


----------



## iansgran

I never trim Jaro myself. The groomer does his feet and a little "sanitary" trim but not sure if she does anything else (husband takes him to the groomer). We do the do it yourself dog wash on the months we don't take him to the groomer. Usually every other month.) Our do it yourself dog wash is at Pet Supplies Plus and is great, they provide everything and it saves my old house's drains. 
Finlay's mom (Justine?) I would go with the fence before you get another dog and kids. Having a fenced yard is very convenient on the bad weather days and when you are just too busy for walks. Once there are little people in the picture it will be even more valuable. And have you considered rescue? If you rescue an older dog they usually charge very little and you will have two dogs to see how that works for you.


----------



## jweisman54

*If I didn't love her so much.....*

Izzy just tore apart a fake coral plant from my saltwater tank into millions of little pieces!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It is a good thing you are cute Izzy because ______ well, fill in the blank


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ian'sgran said:


> Finlay's mom (Justine?) I would go with the fence before you get another dog and kids. Having a fenced yard is very convenient on the bad weather days and when you are just too busy for walks. Once there are little people in the picture it will be even more valuable. And have you considered rescue? If you rescue an older dog they usually charge very little and you will have two dogs to see how that works for you.



We'll be doing a fence and deck this year for sure, adding a puppy on top of that would just make things a little tighter financially (especially after paying for our wedding early July) and it's just one of those things where we always add and add rather than just being "comfortable" for once in our lives. Again, we'd make it work, but my head it speaking to me a little more loudly than my heart and I am thinking that we need to wait.

I would LOVE to take a rescue, pre-Fiance I fostered on my own for the GR Rescue here and we now are transporters for the rescue. Bless my Fiance, but he can't "do" a rescue. I have asked to foster and that would tug on his heart strings too much to let he/she go, and then with wanting to have kids he doesn't want to rescue just in case we learn of some "issue" and reason a rescue GR when we have kids and then the dog would be on the outs and he doesn't want to do that. I won't push, there are things we have to not push back on, and I won't on this. There is a puppy rescue nearby (non-Golden) that we've considered and been approved by (pre-Finlay!) but went with a breeder pup and I think that's way I swing that way no question for a 2nd? But again....maybe not right now. 

Can you bottle puppy breath? Argh!


----------



## iansgran

Completely understand why some folks want to start with a puppy not rescue, since we did that ourselves. We had been approved for a rescue and had one come up in the right time frame might have gone that way, but those available had "issues" or were very old, and we had just lost our golden oldie. Jaro is our last dog--since we are golden oldies ourselves. You are doing great with Finlay and planning a wedding and a new house, that is plenty. Better to be cautious.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Ian'sgran said:


> Finlay's mom (Justine?) I would go with the fence before you get another dog and kids. Having a fenced yard is very convenient on the bad weather days and when you are just too busy for walks. Once there are little people in the picture it will be even more valuable. And have you considered rescue? If you rescue an older dog they usually charge very little and you will have two dogs to see how that works for you.


Don't want to be a downer but I definitely second this. Because we don't have a yard at all it was soooooooo difficult to have 2 dogs (we used to have our guide dog when Cosmo was really young). It got so difficult to manage without a yard that we had to separate them all the time because all Cosmo wanted to do in our little apartment was play. We could not even walk them to the park because he would just bite at her legs as we tried to get there. Our guide dog who is a very "soft" dog never corrected Cosmo and he would never leave her alone. She would just try to hide because her training demanded that she not play with dogs inside. A fenced yard is a MUST when you have multiple dogs. I remember crying because Cosmo would NOT leave her alone - I really started to dislike him to be honest. We had to keep them separated in the house and eventually the guide dog company rehomed her to finish her training. I also had a difficult time bonding with Cosmo until after she left. I wouldn't get a second dog unless we had a yard, they could tire each other out there, and then come inside for quiet time. AI lot of the forum members who get a pup while they have an adult dog say not to let them be together routinely but only as a reward, otherwise training and bonding is difficult. 

The other thing to remember too is that it is highly likely that your next pup will be just like the rest of the April pups - not very obedient and slighly crazy, haha!

Overall I think though that if you have all those resources, like space to keep them separate and yard to play in, getting a second dog would be great. I helped us with some aspects of training like housetraining and teaching commands - he would copy a lot of her superb training.

Here is Cosmo at 9 weeks old doing a down stay, come and water retrieve in a public park with her help.


----------



## jackie_hubert

ILoveMyGolden said:


> We'll be doing a fence and deck this year for sure, adding a puppy on top of that would just make things a little tighter financially (especially after paying for our wedding early July) and it's just one of those things where we always add and add rather than just being "comfortable" for once in our lives. Again, we'd make it work, but my head it speaking to me a little more loudly than my heart and I am thinking that we need to wait.
> 
> I would LOVE to take a rescue, pre-Fiance I fostered on my own for the GR Rescue here and we now are transporters for the rescue. Bless my Fiance, but he can't "do" a rescue. I have asked to foster and that would tug on his heart strings too much to let he/she go, and then with wanting to have kids he doesn't want to rescue just in case we learn of some "issue" and reason a rescue GR when we have kids and then the dog would be on the outs and he doesn't want to do that. I won't push, there are things we have to not push back on, and I won't on this. There is a puppy rescue nearby (non-Golden) that we've considered and been approved by (pre-Finlay!) but went with a breeder pup and I think that's way I swing that way no question for a 2nd? But again....maybe not right now.
> 
> Can you bottle puppy breath? Argh!


Might it be an option to foster a pup and test-drive what that would be like? Not to keep the dog but to see about the logistics.


----------



## DianaM

I have to catch up on reading the latest posts but I just wanted to stop in real quick and tell everyone that today is Gracie's first day of non-puppy school. Intermediate class! I hope she does well! It has been a few months since her last class. Wish us luck!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

She will be class star I presume!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Guess who else is starting a class tomorrow?!?! Lol.... MAYA!!!!!!! 

I decided enough was enough... my bf baseball season starts soon-ish, and the way my darling pup is right now, I would never be able to handle her at the park... so off to obedience we go!!!

Fingers crossed


----------



## iansgran

About time to get Jaro back to classes, too. Mostly I need it. The video Summer's mom made of her putting away her toys put me to shame.


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


> Ugg!!! Izzy has been so bad! Not listening at all, not responding to commands. It is like she is 2 months old all over again. Today the wind is howling and all she does is try to chase the left over leaves. Yesterday my granddaughter came over and all she did was jump on everything and everyone so she was put in my room.
> 
> What to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So frustrated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I can sympathize. Maggie is doing the same thing this week. She hasn't pulled on the leash for 2 weeks, and this week she decides to pull, again. Ugh...I thought we moved past that. I saw an almost 2 year old beautiful Golden at the dog park acting like a total spaz today. I though," Oh man...we've got at least another year of this high energy stuff? How will I survive?"


----------



## jackie_hubert

I tried taking a stacked photo of Cosmo yesterday. Well, either I did a really poor job, he kept moving before I took the shot or he's just a really ugly dog. lol. I'll have to do with some assistance next time. He was very confused as to what I was doing.

I would like to ask you all a question: what do you do on your daily walk(s)? Do you do heeling/training the whole time, do you just let them wander around sniffing at things, or what? We do training continually while we walk (I talk to him, turn back if he pulls, treat every 30m or so) and will usually find a place at a park or something to let him get out his zoomies. It's pretty exhausting. I find I'm in a better mood if we do training because he's focused on me, otherwise he just focuses on everything else and gets frustrated with the leash and me.


----------



## amandanmaggie

ILoveMyGolden said:


> We'll be doing a fence and deck this year for sure, adding a puppy on top of that would just make things a little tighter financially (especially after paying for our wedding early July) and it's just one of those things where we always add and add rather than just being "comfortable" for once in our lives. Again, we'd make it work, but my head it speaking to me a little more loudly than my heart and I am thinking that we need to wait.
> 
> I would LOVE to take a rescue, pre-Fiance I fostered on my own for the GR Rescue here and we now are transporters for the rescue. Bless my Fiance, but he can't "do" a rescue. I have asked to foster and that would tug on his heart strings too much to let he/she go, and then with wanting to have kids he doesn't want to rescue just in case we learn of some "issue" and reason a rescue GR when we have kids and then the dog would be on the outs and he doesn't want to do that. I won't push, there are things we have to not push back on, and I won't on this. There is a puppy rescue nearby (non-Golden) that we've considered and been approved by (pre-Finlay!) but went with a breeder pup and I think that's way I swing that way no question for a 2nd? But again....maybe not right now.
> 
> Can you bottle puppy breath? Argh!


Yep...take it from me, who just rescued a Golden puppy, it is a LOT of work. I know all puppies take training and a lot of work, but it seems to me that rescue puppies, especially older ones, are very difficult to have, especially if they have never been trained or hardly handled. Maggie's come a long way, but I have had to spend a lot of time and energy teaching her, and I feel like she's not even close to where your puppy is in her obedience. Rescue is great, but you need a lot of time and energy to deal with ones that are not trained or come from bad situations. I think waiting is definately a good idea.


----------



## amandanmaggie

jackie_hubert said:


> I tried taking a stacked photo of Cosmo yesterday. Well, either I did a really poor job, he kept moving before I took the shot or he's just a really ugly dog. lol. I'll have to do with some assistance next time. He was very confused as to what I was doing.
> 
> I would like to ask you all a question: what do you do on your daily walk(s)? Do you do heeling/training the whole time, do you just let them wander around sniffing at things, or what? We do training continually while we walk (I talk to him, turn back if he pulls, treat every 30m or so) and will usually find a place at a park or something to let him get out his zoomies. It's pretty exhausting. I find I'm in a better mood if we do training because he's focused on me, otherwise he just focuses on everything else and gets frustrated with the leash and me.


I do heeling training the whole time. Maggie has issues with pulling and not paying attention to me, so I do a lot of stopping, sitting, and watching me on our walks. Since, I can't trust her off the leash yet, but bought a long line and allow her to "wander" in the front yard. But that's even training time, because I carry treats and call her to me to try to get her to pay more attention to me. She's being a brat and not wanting to listen this week, though, so I'm not sure if continual training is a good idea. Maybe she's getting tired of it. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Jamm

jackie_hubert said:


> I tried taking a stacked photo of Cosmo yesterday. Well, either I did a really poor job, he kept moving before I took the shot or he's just a really ugly dog. lol. I'll have to do with some assistance next time. He was very confused as to what I was doing.
> 
> I would like to ask you all a question: what do you do on your daily walk(s)? Do you do heeling/training the whole time, do you just let them wander around sniffing at things, or what? We do training continually while we walk (I talk to him, turn back if he pulls, treat every 30m or so) and will usually find a place at a park or something to let him get out his zoomies. It's pretty exhausting. I find I'm in a better mood if we do training because he's focused on me, otherwise he just focuses on everything else and gets frustrated with the leash and me.


Haha ive tried doing the stacked photos too.. Ya right. Joey is too much of a tard  On our walks... it has latley been just him walking around sniffing things. I only let him do whatever because its so hard to walk with all the snow. They dont plow the side walks around here so I have to walk on the road, plus all the walking trails are not plowed or have a path at all, so its like literally trucking through the snow. In the summer/spring/fall when I can walk i do more work with Joey. Like sits and stays, heeling, and meeting people. I just love walking at night.. im more willing to go longer, do more and have more fun because Im not worrying about falling


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> So, I sent a PM to one of the admins about this thread being continued after April 30. Here is the message that was sent back to me: This is a great thing!
> 
> _If you remind me at the end of April I can move it and rename it "Goldens born in April 2010". This way if someone later wants to start another new April pups born they can name it April 2011 and so on..._


Yay!  Can't believe it's nearly April!!!



DianaM said:


> I have to catch up on reading the latest posts but I just wanted to stop in real quick and tell everyone that today is Gracie's first day of non-puppy school. Intermediate class! I hope she does well! It has been a few months since her last class. Wish us luck!!!


Aww, Alfie has been in class virtually every week since he was 12 weeks ols....you wouldn't know it though lol! 



jackie_hubert said:


> I tried taking a stacked photo of Cosmo yesterday. Well, either I did a really poor job, he kept moving before I took the shot or he's just a really ugly dog. lol. I'll have to do with some assistance next time. He was very confused as to what I was doing.
> 
> I would like to ask you all a question: what do you do on your daily walk(s)? Do you do heeling/training the whole time, do you just let them wander around sniffing at things, or what? We do training continually while we walk (I talk to him, turn back if he pulls, treat every 30m or so) and will usually find a place at a park or something to let him get out his zoomies. It's pretty exhausting. I find I'm in a better mood if we do training because he's focused on me, otherwise he just focuses on everything else and gets frustrated with the leash and me.


I tend to let the canny collar do the heel training now. It's working as he will walk to heel on a normal collar too without me saying/doing anything now unless he is really excited/smells something/sees another dog!!! Hence he still needs to improve, that's why I walk him with the canny most times. It gives me more control too. I dont usually take treats with me, but I plan to start and then reward him for slowing down and looking at me when I say 'hey'...which I say when he starts walking fast. At every kerb I get him to 'sit' or 'stop' (which is basically a stack position) and wait till I say he can come. I dont use treats for that. Also, now it's warmer and not so wet on the ground, I get him to do maybe 1 or 2 downs, and then I drop the lead and walk around him a few times etc. Again, without treats basically becasue I'm lazy at taking treats but also as I want him to start seeing praise as a reward too. I find at the moment the main issue we have with walks is him wanting to mark and sniff everything. Which I don't let him do! He can do that when he's off leash at the woods!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Yep, Maya just kinds of wanders and sniffs and does her thing on walks (she never, EVER pee's or poops on a walk!!). With the winter I was too concentrated on my own footing to even bother trying to do training with Maya. But, we are starting classes tonight, so walks from now on might have to be a bit more regimented 

JAMM!!!! We can't make it this weekend  I have to work  Maybe if there is another one in the summer, our pups can meet! or, if we head up to Belleville again sometime, you should meet us at the dog park there! (haha, and I read your comment about saying "YEAH!" when you hit Oshawa.... we do the same thing on the way to Belleville, once we pass Oshawa... "yeah! we are through the worst of the traffic.... clear sailing from here!!"


----------



## Jamm

Maya's_Mom said:


> JAMM!!!! We can't make it this weekend  I have to work  Maybe if there is another one in the summer, our pups can meet! or, if we head up to Belleville again sometime, you should meet us at the dog park there! (haha, and I read your comment about saying "YEAH!" when you hit Oshawa.... we do the same thing on the way to Belleville, once we pass Oshawa... "yeah! we are through the worst of the traffic.... clear sailing from here!!"


LOL! Yea for sure! I am deff going to be comming back to Toronto many times with Joey, maybe you Justine and I could do a little april pups (or i guess by then doggies!) Play date  


P.s. posted some new pics of Joey 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/94131-joey.html


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

jackie_hubert said:


> I would like to ask you all a question: what do you do on your daily walk(s)? Do you do heeling/training the whole time, do you just let them wander around sniffing at things, or what?


Depends on the day! I definitely get to a point on some walks where the sniffing and doing his own thing gets tiresome and I ask him to walk politely and we "work" from there on in.

We have a park at the end of the street -so he is always up there once a day/every other day getting his ball craziness out!

When he is offleash on walks he isn't usually allowed more than 30ft ahead of me, but sometimes I want to work him off leash and ask him to walk at my side and while he's good at it, I am giving him the offleash freedom to walk/trot at his own pace so I usually don't hold him to that too long.

Fin knows he's only allowed to sniff/pee/poo on the boulevard side of the sidewalk, I try to avoid peoples lawns as I know it would annoy me even though I pick up his mess, I try to keep the neighbours/neighbourhood happy!

Then there's the time we go to a new neighbourhood for walks to really change it up, new smells, but I want to make sure he's listening too, so those are more working walks once his business is done!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Have either of you (Maya's Mom and Jamm) ever hit a Belleville traffic jam? We joke about them, but they are THE worst!!! Right at the main Belleville exit, usually always heading to the cottage (cottage is North of Napanee)! So annoying! We left for Nova Scotia last July (driving) and hit one and hitting that within the first hour of 17.....not impressed!

I didn't know there was a dog park there! Where is it? Ours is really big/nice too in the 'shwa! 28 acres!

Too bad you can't make Saturday, the weather better be good or I will so want to bail!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I so have to try to "stack" Fin, he will not be impressed, but if there is food involved he will be very willing!


----------



## iansgran

I think I will search or start a tread about how to stack since I have no idea and would like a photo. Jaro does well on walks most of the time, he does like to smell and check everything out when my daughter walks him, but I keep him on a pretty short leash. He is stopping on his own at all the street corners and sitting nicely. (Waiting for a treat, of course.) I don't want it to sound like I walk him better than my daughter, she is really the better trainer and takes him for much longer walks.
Joyce, did Izzy eat any of the coral? Is she ok?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

PS, I forgot to mention Fin made it through the night again!!! 3 nights in a row now!

His energy level is so "up" when on these pills, it's sort of crazy! Wild puppy, but I am glad he's feeling good!

The FortaFlora powder on his meal smells yummy I assume as he eats from that spot first when it's sprinkled on! He is loving the bits of cheese he gets (where I've stuck his pills) as he's decided (some other dog must have told him) that humans give incentives with pills and he doesn't have to just eat them plain! Bugger!


----------



## iansgran

search Stacking for Caryn and there is a thread where Pointgold shows how to stack. Still going to take me and my whole family to do it


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> PS, I forgot to mention Fin made it through the night again!!! 3 nights in a row now!
> 
> His energy level is so "up" when on these pills, it's sort of crazy! Wild puppy, but I am glad he's feeling good!
> 
> The FortaFlora powder on his meal smells yummy I assume as he eats from that spot first when it's sprinkled on! He is loving the bits of cheese he gets (where I've stuck his pills) as he's decided (some other dog must have told him) that humans give incentives with pills and he doesn't have to just eat them plain! Bugger!


Glad to hear the good news!



Ian'sgran said:


> I think I will search or start a tread about how to stack since I have no idea and would like a photo. Jaro does well on walks most of the time, he does like to smell and check everything out when my daughter walks him, but I keep him on a pretty short leash. He is stopping on his own at all the street corners and sitting nicely. (Waiting for a treat, of course.) I don't want it to sound like I walk him better than my daughter, she is really the better trainer and takes him for much longer walks.
> Joyce, did Izzy eat any of the coral? Is she ok?


When I take Roxy for a walk it is after she has peed and or pood in her area. The walks are more for her enjoyment every once in a while Ill have her go left or front... but don't usually use a food reward, just praise. She doesnt do alot of sniffing as you all describe she seems more interested in whats going on left right or above her. 
She is so ready for a long walk..........how long to I have to wait to take her for a walk?... her spay was the 3rd........(No cone any longer she has been fine with the sutures)


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> I think I will search or start a tread about how to stack since I have no idea and would like a photo. Jaro does well on walks most of the time, he does like to smell and check everything out when my daughter walks him, but I keep him on a pretty short leash. He is stopping on his own at all the street corners and sitting nicely. (Waiting for a treat, of course.) I don't want it to sound like I walk him better than my daughter, she is really the better trainer and takes him for much longer walks.
> Joyce, did Izzy eat any of the coral? Is she ok?


I read that thread yesterday Sherie....very well explained. However Roxy is not interested.........I get the "what are you doing back there?" look


----------



## iansgran

Long walk for Jaro is about a mile or mile and half. Ok, I know that is not long my some standards. Then we let him zoom around in the backyard if he has more energy. The walks are mostly sightseeing but he often poops on the night walks. Our former Golden never peed or pooped anywhere but our yard--never. Kathleen, did the vet give you a time frame for Roxy. I know spay is a harder surgery, but ours just said only leash walks for two weeks. Meaning no zooming, I guess. Today is rainy so no long walks today. If he gets antzy he will have to do his zoomies in the yard by himself.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ian'sgran said:


> search Stacking for Caryn and there is a thread where Pointgold shows how to stack. Still going to take me and my whole family to do it


We will try tonight and will post if successful, can't wait!


----------



## KaMu

She did Sherie..........and they have called twice checking on Roxy, I missed yesterdays call where Id have asked her. I had left my papers with Recommendations at work; where I faxed over the VPI info 
Ill call them today. I believe she said 10 days. I'm running out of ideas to keep her busy. Yesterday I figured we'd do a little training through out the day. I got a few treats and as soon as she saw the treats she started performing *without* any instruction....she tried, left....front......down.....sit lol :doh:


----------



## Jamm

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Have either of you (Maya's Mom and Jamm) ever hit a Belleville traffic jam? We joke about them, but they are THE worst!!! Right at the main Belleville exit, usually always heading to the cottage (cottage is North of Napanee)! So annoying! We left for Nova Scotia last July (driving) and hit one and hitting that within the first hour of 17.....not impressed!
> 
> I didn't know there was a dog park there! Where is it? Ours is really big/nice too in the 'shwa! 28 acres!
> 
> Too bad you can't make Saturday, the weather better be good or I will so want to bail!


Haha noo i ususally dont go through bellville, im just on the 401 driving... past it? I know when i get to Bellville i have been driving for 2.25 hours.. When i get to trenton it is 2 hours. Oshawa im like yes getting off the 401 now and onto the 407, then i get off in woodbridge which is where i used to live!


----------



## jweisman54

No real coral was actually ingested. It was a piece of fake rubbery coral that she shredded.


----------



## DianaM

Well Gracie did pretty good for her first day back. Most of the issues are just adjusting to the new place and trainer and getting her (AND ME) used to it again. We decided to just take a Petsmart class right now to get her back into the groove of things. It's just weird to go from a huge warehouse type facility to a pet store. But it is definitely good for training with distractions! This class is going to end on April 12th so we will be getting her spayed shortly after that. Once she's all healed up, we will start working towards getting her CGC this summer and possibley agility or rally after that! I never thought I'd be interested in that type of stuff, but it's hard not to when you have a dog so excited about it!

As for our walks, lately it has just been walking and letting her explore. We don't have sidewalks in our sub and with all the snow, it's just too hard to do anything and have her focused on ME. If I know she will not listen, I won't say the command. In our yard, I will let her run around with a long lead on and work on come. When it was nicer out, I walked her to the park and did some training there. One thing I do is always make her stop, sit and wait at the end of our driveway before we enter the street.

And here are some recent pictures. Two are from last night getting ready for class. The other one was a couple weeks ago at the dog park after some fresh snow!


----------



## iansgran

Gracie, you are a very pretty girl. Jaro sends kisses


----------



## jweisman54

She looks so much like Izzy!


----------



## KaMu

DianaM said:


> Well Gracie did pretty good for her first day back. Most of the issues are just adjusting to the new place and trainer and getting her (AND ME) used to it again. We decided to just take a Petsmart class right now to get her back into the groove of things. It's just weird to go from a huge warehouse type facility to a pet store. But it is definitely good for training with distractions! This class is going to end on April 12th so we will be getting her spayed shortly after that. Once she's all healed up, we will start working towards getting her CGC this summer and possibley agility or rally after that!* I never thought I'd be interested in that type of stuff, but it's hard not to when you have a dog so excited about it!*
> 
> As for our walks, lately it has just been walking and letting her explore. We don't have sidewalks in our sub and with all the snow, it's just too hard to do anything and have her focused on ME. If I know she will not listen, I won't say the command. In our yard, I will let her run around with a long lead on and work on come. When it was nicer out, I walked her to the park and did some training there. One thing I do is always make her stop, sit and wait at the end of our driveway before we enter the street.
> 
> And here are some recent pictures. Two are from last night getting ready for class. The other one was a couple weeks ago at the dog park after some fresh snow!


 I feel the same way......Seeing her have so much fun during training puts me in a very good mood! I'm actually thinking about doing 2 classes per week....maybe, after shes all healed and ready to go again!

Sherie, I did some browsing last night and found a GR club that is about 30 min away from me, which is doable for me. Meetings are every Thursday, I may just pop in one Thursday and introduce myself


----------



## KaMu

Geeze, I forgot to add how beautiful Miss Gracie is!!! Pretty pretty girl


----------



## DianaM

Thanks guys! We think she's cute and pretty too!


----------



## jackie_hubert

What a beautiful girl Gracie is! 

Speaking of girls, what does an unneutered male do when he smells a female in heat? I've never seen it before, but today at the end of our walk cosmo caught a whiff of something in the air and was super interested in it. He was completely uninterested in me or treats. Then we got a little ways away and he returned to normal. It was weird.

And also, was working on problem solving with him today and put him ina down stay behind a see-though wooden fence. I called to him and he came running around the fence to me. On the second try I guess he figured there was a faster way and jumped over the 4.5 foot fence! I didn't even have time to catch him! He thought it was pretty funny and look at me with his "ta-da" face that I had to laugh. He made it down onall four but almost fell on his face. I checked him over and he was just fine.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy's father is a jumper. Can scale 5 ft. fences. I hope that doesn't mean she will inherit her dad's bad trait. I haven't seen her jump yet, but she hasn't had the opportunity either.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Ok, this is the best I could do by myself. Let's see some more.

Please excuse the fact that he is need of a groom and also the drool hanging from his muzzle, haha!

You can see his dad at the same age here: http://dogwebs.net/Tashora/gallery.asp?RegName=Can+Ch+Tashora+Beam+Me+Up


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Jamm said:


> Haha noo i ususally dont go through bellville, im just on the 401 driving... past it? I know when i get to Bellville i have been driving for 2.25 hours.. When i get to trenton it is 2 hours. Oshawa im like yes getting off the 401 now and onto the 407, then i get off in woodbridge which is where i used to live!


LOL!! No, have never hit a Belleville traffic jam...coming from Hamilton, anything after Oshawa/Whitby is a relief to us!!! Coming thru Toronto can be such a nightmare... thank god for the 407.... We do get off at the Wallbridge/Loyalist exit in Belleville, which is one of the first ones....

The dogpark is at East Zwick Park, if you know Belleville at all? It's right at the waterfront...


----------



## jweisman54

Love the drool!


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> Ok, this is the best I could do by myself. Let's see some more.
> 
> Please excuse the fact that he is need of a groom and also the drool hanging from his muzzle, haha!
> 
> You can see his dad at the same age here: Tashora - Golden Retrievers - Gallery


Jackie Jackie Jackie lol This wont be an easy task!
His sire is beautiful Jackie!

------------------------------------------------------------------

BTW.......New question or discussion, I was browsing early posts here on the GRF and came across this article about the gentle leader.

Flying Dog Press - Suzanne Clothier - Articles

Its got me contemplating not using it and trying to teach hubby how to control Roxy better without it. And for me not to use this as a crutch/an easy way to control Roxy when I am able to use a flat collar. I must be doing something wrong that I am unaware of if she still pulls on the leash........more with hubby than myself.
Or is it age related.........the dogs that is.....


----------



## sarebear

_We have rescue dog from Nor Cal Retrievers, I applied for insurance for him and, put his birth date as 3/9/10.....just to get a date. I will post a pic of him tomorrow, and I want ALL of you smart _GRFers to tell me how old you think he is!!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

I honestly think it's age for the most part. 

I resisted the halti for a long time because I do not like the idea and also had read a lot on the subject (we do not use the halti for the whole walk, right now about 50%). Then Cosmo simply grew too strong for me to control and it became dangerous (like when I split my knee when he pulled me so hard). My husband and I have a pact that if we still need to use the halti by the time Cosmo is 1.5 years old (except in extenuating circumstances like a ball game or a kids b-day party) we will seek out one-on-one professional help with his pulling.


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> I honestly think it's age for the most part.
> 
> I resisted the halti for a long time because I do not like the idea and also had read a lot on the subject (we do not use the halti for the whole walk, right now about 50%). Then Cosmo simply grew too strong for me to control and it became dangerous (like when I split my knee when he pulled me so hard). My husband and I have a pact that if we still need to use the halti by the time Cosmo is 1.5 years old (except in extenuating circumstances like a ball game or a kids b-day party) we will seek out one-on-one professional help with his pulling.



That seems fair Jackie.........And I agree........ I think Ill do the same, and work more with her and TRY and teach hubby exactly what to do. He allows her to pull and this doesn't make my job any easier ........


----------



## jackie_hubert

KaMu said:


> That seems fair Jackie.........And I agree........ I think Ill do the same, and work more with her and TRY and teach hubby exactly what to do. He allows her to pull and this doesn't make my job any easier ........


If raising children is anything like training a dog, there will be a lot of arguments in our house when we have kids :uhoh:


----------



## jweisman54

I have tried and tried again and again using a flat collar to walk Izzy. Even with all the training and positive reinforcement, she still pulls and if a leaf is blowing by just forget everything. Nothing is enticing other than that leaf.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Someone got put in their coat this morning! Rainy, gross day here!


----------



## iansgran

I didn't read the whole article but I agree that a good relationship is the best training. However, and this is a huge however for me, I cannot control a big dog without the Gentle Leader. My knees are just too bad and I am not stable on my feet. I don't want to get hurt and I don't want Jaro loose on the street, ever. Now my knees were bad when we had Subiaco, too. I used the Gentle Leader most of the time, but after he was 3 I really didn't need to. But he was used to it and walked very nicely with it. Jaro doesn't mind it a bit when we put it one or for the walk. When we get inside he does rub his head on the floor--saying take it off now, please. I use it in the house if we have company so he won't jump but we are working on that and hope that will be unnecessary soon. 
Jackie, Cosmo looks great as does his dad. Next nice day when everyone is home I will try to get a stacked photo, but like I said I think it just might take all of us.
Joyce, I bought a bad of TOTW lamb. The TOTW wetlands might have given him soft poop when we got to the stage of only it, the protein is higher in wetlands, so we will see how it goes with the lamb. It might just have been one of the crazy other things he had eaten like sticks, though.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

We went to our first training class last night (humans only this week) and she had lots of advice. She is a huge advocate of the prong collar, so we will give it a shot and see how it goes.... There's actually an article by Suzanne Clothier in our booklet, haven't read it yet though....

Stacked? Maya? Hmmm.... not sure it's going to happen! Lol. Bryan and I can try, but she doesn't have the patience I don't think.....

Love the drool on Cosmo


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> What a beautiful girl Gracie is!
> 
> Speaking of girls, what does an unneutered male do when he smells a female in heat? I've never seen it before, but today at the end of our walk cosmo caught a whiff of something in the air and was super interested in it. He was completely uninterested in me or treats. Then we got a little ways away and he returned to normal. It was weird.
> 
> And also, was working on problem solving with him today and put him ina down stay behind a see-though wooden fence. I called to him and he came running around the fence to me. On the second try I guess he figured there was a faster way and jumped over the 4.5 foot fence! I didn't even have time to catch him! He thought it was pretty funny and look at me with his "ta-da" face that I had to laugh. He made it down onall four but almost fell on his face. I checked him over and he was just fine.


Smart boy...........now this has me thinking when I go to get the fence for across the backyard/wooded area a four foot fence isnt a good idea. Roxy is a jumper. I dont encourage it at this point for obvious reasons, but........




jweisman54 said:


> Izzy's father is a jumper. Can scale 5 ft. fences. I hope that doesn't mean she will inherit her dad's bad trait. I haven't seen her jump yet, but she hasn't had the opportunity either.



Ok rethinking the 4 foot fencing completely 


jackie_hubert said:


> I honestly think it's age for the most part.
> 
> I resisted the halti for a long time because I do not like the idea and also had read a lot on the subject (we do not use the halti for the whole walk, right now about 50%). Then Cosmo simply grew too strong for me to control and it became dangerous (like when I split my knee when he pulled me so hard). My husband and I have a pact that if we still need to use the halti by the time Cosmo is 1.5 years old (except in extenuating circumstances like a ball game or a kids b-day party) we will seek out one-on-one professional help with his pulling.





jweisman54 said:


> I have tried and tried again and again using a flat collar to walk Izzy. Even with all the training and positive reinforcement, she still pulls and if a leaf is blowing by just forget everything. Nothing is enticing other than that leaf.


I know Joyce and I am not suggesting the head halter shouldn't be used in some circumstances. Like today.......I plan on making a trip to the pet store and am not leaving Roxy in the car so Ill use the GL. If I were going to visit my work Id use it there as well, for assurance that everyone would be safe from any puppy antics  So although I am not against using what works, I just keep thinking that something I'm doing is missing in this whole process. She is a good dog and learns quick. If she has her CGC there (IMO) is no reason I shouldn't be able to accomplish this within the next year  That had been my initial plan even when she was a pup, I never gave in and was adamant that she learn on a flat collar only. I gave in so DH would have it easier in the snow and on ice when he takes her out. I soon realized that if I used it I could go really anywhere with her and she was a very very well behaved golden. Of course I was a little surprised at the looks she got at people thinking it was some sort of muzzle and she must be dangerous lol 



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Someone got put in their coat this morning! Rainy, gross day here!



We have the same weather here today! Someone is looking mighty handsome in their coat. 


Ian'sgran said:


> I didn't read the whole article but I agree that a good relationship is the best training. However, and this is a huge however for me, I cannot control a big dog without the Gentle Leader. My knees are just too bad and I am not stable on my feet. I don't want to get hurt and I don't want Jaro loose on the street, ever. Now my knees were bad when we had Subiaco, too. I used the Gentle Leader most of the time, but after he was 3 I really didn't need to. But he was used to it and walked very nicely with it. Jaro doesn't mind it a bit when we put it one or for the walk. When we get inside he does rub his head on the floor--saying take it off now, please. I use it in the house if we have company so he won't jump but we are working on that and hope that will be unnecessary soon.
> Jackie, Cosmo looks great as does his dad. Next nice day when everyone is home I will try to get a stacked photo, but like I said I think it just might take all of us.
> Joyce, I bought a bad of TOTW lamb. The TOTW wetlands might have given him soft poop when we got to the stage of only it, the protein is higher in wetlands, so we will see how it goes with the lamb. It might just have been one of the crazy other things he had eaten like sticks, though.


See right there is a perfect example of when the GL is a good thing under your circumstances Sherie and Joyce too........ I'm am honestly not saying that we are all wrong for using the GL. I just think *I *need to be working more on her control. She is very capable of learning this. When I take her out to do her business if she starts to pull I tell her walk nice and I stop, she will start to walk slower, so I know she is capable of learning this. She is choosing not to listen at times. I also think part of it is age related, I don't know that for a fact, but from what Ive read it very well may be a factor. So like Jackie Ill give it awhile longer. In other words..... Im going to keep trying.........


----------



## jackie_hubert

Maya's_Mom said:


> We went to our first training class last night (humans only this week) and she had lots of advice. She is a huge advocate of the prong collar, so we will give it a shot and see how it goes.... There's actually an article by Suzanne Clothier in our booklet, haven't read it yet though....
> 
> Stacked? Maya? Hmmm.... not sure it's going to happen! Lol. Bryan and I can try, but she doesn't have the patience I don't think.....
> 
> Love the drool on Cosmo


Read the link on clothier. You'll see that she now does not recommend the prong.


----------



## jweisman54

I know I have been relying on the GL especially since my hand surgery. Now that I have reduced her food to 2 cups per day and she has lost a bit of winter weight gain (lol), I am going to try to really work with her on the flat collar with lots of rewards and positive reinforcement. I, for one, am not a fan of the prong collar. I understand that used correctly it can be a good tool, but just not for us.


----------



## jweisman54

So, Izzy is starting to rip out her tail and rear end fur also. I didn't have any bitter apple so I applied tobasco sauce to her tail. She didn't like that taste!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ok, so after our walk tonight, Fin and I both had some energy, so we attempted "the stack", ha!

Please excuse Fin's very wet head (it's been raining for over a day, I don't even think he wanted to go out tonight!) and very ungroomed coat. But it was fun! I don't have any clue if I was doing it right, if I had another person it might have been easier, but I think my forward attention method worked as well!! He never gets treats (right now with the tummy stuff!) so was extra curious/motivated to have that nose forward at the cup as I was at his side snapping pics!! Next time I will clean him up better, or atleast a little.

Poor dog!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

PS. Pardon the gross coffee table!

It was free, and we still have to infuse some life/eliminate the scuffs in it.....!


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Ok, so after our walk tonight, Fin and I both had some energy, so we attempted "the stack", ha!
> 
> Please excuse Fin's very wet head (it's been raining for over a day, I don't even think he wanted to go out tonight!) and very ungroomed coat. But it was fun! I don't have any clue if I was doing it right, if I had another person it might have been easier, but I think my forward attention method worked as well!! He never gets treats (right now with the tummy stuff!) so was extra curious/motivated to have that nose forward at the cup as I was at his side snapping pics!! Next time I will clean him up better, or atleast a little.
> 
> Poor dog!!


That fourth pic is breaking my heart lol Poor fin........the treat is so close.........yet soooooo far  He looks great and he looks groomed to me!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Awww...look at little Fin! He is so handsome. He's got some massive legs!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

lol everyone always comments on his legs and that's why we got so many "he's going to be so big" comments.....! Short and thick legs, that's for sure!

That 4th pic is too funny. I could see him eyeing it up so badly so thought a little zoom to his face would be cute!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

jackie_hubert said:


> Read the link on clothier. You'll see that she now does not recommend the prong.


Argh....so much to think about!! 

I've read so many pros about it, and then others that don't like it.... I just honestly don't know what to do. It's so confusing.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Lovely photos everyone! I'll try and stack Alfie but I'm not holding my breath lol!!! 

I've just seen all the news on Japan. :uhoh: It looks awful, I've got Fox news on right now.


----------



## KaMu

Me too Charlotte  Many prayers to all the friends and family there that have been in harms way.......


----------



## jweisman54

It is so devastating to watch. Also, many prayers to everyone affected by the tragedy.

On a happier note: How do I get Izzy to stay in the stacked position? It might be impossible for my very energetic little adult who when I went to work yesterday decided that it would be fun to get on mommy and daddy's new couch and swipe one of the pretty cactus plants off of the window sill onto the rug. She then must have decided to roll it with her nose (because the ceramic pot was intact) to the middle of the living room and chew the crap out of it but didn't ingest anything, and grind all that dirt into my new carpet. Then she must have nosed the ceramic planter into the kitchen and left it there. I walked into the house and there she was all cute in a ball at the top of the stairs and when I ever went up to pet her and saw the MESS that she made. I screamed....not at her, but just screamed. What a job cleaning all that dirt and cactus.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

To get Fin to "stack" he knows the command "stand" and "wait" so I used those along with the forward motivation (treat on cup!!) and did some adjustments to his leg positioning! He was a little confused there, probably wondering what they heck I was doing, but he didn't care move a muscle on his own until released!


----------



## iansgran

Ah, Joyce, not ready to be home alone. I know Jaro isn't, that is for sure. We wouldn't have a scrape of paper unshredded. Maybe we can hire him out to one of those companies that shreds documents. You know I just cannot put everything up on the fireplace mantle. For now I have no houseplants. Even cut flowers are not safe, but that is mostly from our flower eating kitty. He is doing fine in the bedroom at night uncrated, but then it is dark and we are all sleeping, Jaro, too. Plus if he were to get into something I am such a light sleeper I would probably awake. 
I had to stop watching the coverage of the disaster in Japan. My dad was in the big one is San Francisco (ok, not that BIG one) the one were the Oakland bridge fell down, and my daughter was in LA when they had the last big one, but those didn't have the tsunamis. I have been through a number of earthquakes myself and they are pretty scary even if there isn't a lot of damage. Does it seem like there are more nautral disasters recently than ever before?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I saw someone on a blog write something about the fish (sardines?) that washed up on shore and thinking was that a warning signal?

Likely not, but funny how the world works.

I have only felt one small one, here last June 2010. Fin was home with us just a few days and he and I were asleep at the time, woke me up, he slept through it.

Here is my friends blog, she left for Japan earlier this week for a vacation:

JAPAN 2011


----------



## KaMu

*Roxys stacking story*

Well this was not that successful! lol

"Were gonna do what?"












"A stack?"










"Well since you have that bone in front of my nose I guess I could stand!"









No No put your rear legs back more Rox

"Ah ... more cookies, hows this?"










Hey wait just a min, .......I just had major surgery and my lovely tummy feathers are gone, what will the girls think?!"











"Ya know what Im saying?"











"Ok"































"Hows are my legs here? My back side is good, right"












"Better idea..Lets play ball!"











"No? OK, how about toss the Easter bunny?"









"Or we could show them my new collar?"












"Lets go back to the bunny!"
















"ok last one......."










"I Love you"


----------



## iansgran

OMG, Kathleen, that is so funny. I am thinking about herding cats before I try stacking Jaro. Plus your couch looks just like one I used to have, but it was a good while ago.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Lol... so cute Kathleen!! Look at her bare belly!  Looks like she is healing well!

Maybe on Sunday I will try with Maya... but I know it's not going to go over very well  Roxy and Maya look very similar in body/fur/colouring.... the boys all look so full and fluffy, and our girls... well, not quite yet


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> OMG, Kathleen, that is so funny. I am thinking about herding cats before I try stacking Jaro. Plus your couch looks just like one I used to have, but it was a good while ago.


ahhh it was a big ordeal lol She really does crack me up, I cant even imagine life without her. She really is a very good girl  Sherie... that couch is very old but has held up so good I just keep it here in the computer room because its also a sofa bed. When my son is home and not traveling that's his bed 




Maya's_Mom said:


> Lol... so cute Kathleen!! Look at her bare belly!  Looks like she is healing well!
> 
> Maybe on Sunday I will try with Maya... but I know it's not going to go over very well  Roxy and Maya look very similar in body/fur/colouring.... the boys all look so full and fluffy, and our girls... well, not quite yet



She was really getting antsy with no outside running so since I was off all week I pretty much took her everywhere I went, each day we were out for about 3 to 4 hours. It must tire her out because she comes home and sleeps..... Yea well Roxy will never be full of fur and fluffy I can guarantee you that! They did take a good chunk of hair from her abdomen  The IV site they only shaved a tiny section, because...... I BEGGED! lol
Her incision site looks great, she goes next Thursday to remove the sutures. I could remove them my self but heaven forbid she move to quick......so Ill take her in.


----------



## jweisman54

That was funny Kathleen. I love the captions! Maybe I will try with Izzy this weekend.


----------



## iansgran

Kathleen, I was wondering about the shaving on the leg. Jaro's is just now grown in enough that you can't tell, except the feathers on the back of his leg which they also trimmed. Glad the girls are having a good week off together.


----------



## KaMu

Sherie if you look very very close you can see her right leg has a 1 inch X 1/4 inch shaven in the front........like I said we begged! I had hoped they would take less from her abdomen because she really had some nice feathering there. Oh well..... In another year it will all be backl


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> It is so devastating to watch. Also, many prayers to everyone affected by the tragedy.
> 
> On a happier note: How do I get Izzy to stay in the stacked position? It might be impossible for my very energetic little adult who when I went to work yesterday decided that it would be fun to get on mommy and daddy's new couch and swipe one of the pretty cactus plants off of the window sill onto the rug. She then must have decided to roll it with her nose (because the ceramic pot was intact) to the middle of the living room and chew the crap out of it but didn't ingest anything, and grind all that dirt into my new carpet. Then she must have nosed the ceramic planter into the kitchen and left it there. I walked into the house and there she was all cute in a ball at the top of the stairs and when I ever went up to pet her and saw the MESS that she made. I screamed....not at her, but just screamed. What a job cleaning all that dirt and cactus.


Uh oh!!!!!!! :uhoh: Is it me or are our pups entering into a really naughty phase right now!!!!!!!



Ian'sgran said:


> Ah, Joyce, not ready to be home alone. I know Jaro isn't, that is for sure. We wouldn't have a scrape of paper unshredded. Maybe we can hire him out to one of those companies that shreds documents. You know I just cannot put everything up on the fireplace mantle. For now I have no houseplants. Even cut flowers are not safe, but that is mostly from our flower eating kitty. He is doing fine in the bedroom at night uncrated, but then it is dark and we are all sleeping, Jaro, too. Plus if he were to get into something I am such a light sleeper I would probably awake.
> I had to stop watching the coverage of the disaster in Japan. My dad was in the big one is San Francisco (ok, not that BIG one) the one were the Oakland bridge fell down, and my daughter was in LA when they had the last big one, but those didn't have the tsunamis. I have been through a number of earthquakes myself and they are pretty scary even if there isn't a lot of damage. Does it seem like there are more nautral disasters recently than ever before?


We had an earthquake over here few years back it was about 4 something on the scale if I remember! I was in bed asleep and I woke for a second as I thought my bed was moving. Then it stopped and I went back to sleep assuming I'd imagined it!!!



ILoveMyGolden said:


> I saw someone on a blog write something about the fish (sardines?) that washed up on shore and thinking was that a warning signal?
> 
> Likely not, but funny how the world works.
> 
> I have only felt one small one, here last June 2010. Fin was home with us just a few days and he and I were asleep at the time, woke me up, he slept through it.
> 
> Here is my friends blog, she left for Japan earlier this week for a vacation:
> 
> JAPAN 2011


That's a great blog! It's really intereting how the Japanese handle situations like that in such a ...grown up...way! 

Love the photos!  I'll try and stack Alf soon, gotta get some more batteries for my camera!


Alf had a busy day yesterday, we had family come. including some little kids and a 2yr old springer spaniel. Needless to say him and Rusty had an awesome time playing and chasing each other! Rusty peed once in our house out of excitement so then Alfie took it upon himself to mark inside the house...TWICE!!!! :doh:


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Oh naughty Alfie, no marking in the house  We took Maya with us to a friends house last night.... they have a jack russell/boxer/pitbull mix, Zoe, who is a month older than Maya. The girls just played and played and played and played.... Well, then we sent them outside for pee breaks, but their yard isn't fenced, so the dogs have to be on a long lead..... Maya will not pee on leash.... so she wouldn't go. So Bryan took her out front on her regular leash. Still nothing. Oh well, so we let them back in, and what does she do?!?! Pee'd on the floor!!!! :doh: Thank goodness our friends 'understand' dogs and weren't angry about the pee. But geez Maya....

Attaching one picture.... nice tongues girls  LOL!


----------



## jweisman54

Took Izzy for a long walk using lots of reinforcements (a.k.a. food!) She did really well. When she started to pull, I just stopped and turned and started to walk the other way. The hard part for her was not to chase the blowing leaves. I still have her on the Gentle Leader but there was some loose leash walking at times.


----------



## KaMu

Maya's_Mom said:


> Oh naughty Alfie, no marking in the house  We took Maya with us to a friends house last night.... they have a jack russell/boxer/pitbull mix, Zoe, who is a month older than Maya. The girls just played and played and played and played.... Well, then we sent them outside for pee breaks, but their yard isn't fenced, so the dogs have to be on a long lead..... Maya will not pee on leash.... so she wouldn't go. So Bryan took her out front on her regular leash. Still nothing. Oh well, so we let them back in, and what does she do?!?! Pee'd on the floor!!!! :doh: Thank goodness our friends 'understand' dogs and weren't angry about the pee. But geez Maya....
> 
> Attaching one picture.... nice tongues girls  LOL!


Now Mya looks like she is saying......."ready for round two?!" 



jweisman54 said:


> Took Izzy for a long walk using lots of reinforcements (a.k.a. food!) She did really well. When she started to pull, I just stopped and turned and started to walk the other way. The hard part for her was not to chase the blowing leaves. I still have her on the Gentle Leader but there was some loose leash walking at times.


It is frustrating I know Joyce........I bought yet another leash the other day it is a lead and collar all in one, I figured I would just stick this in Roxys bag in the car. Its a shorter lead quick and easy to put on. I'm using it for now to attempt to reinforce the walk nicely.

Im babysitting Roxy here today trying to keep her calm. If you read the main boards you know shes got a large lump on the side of her incision. I am keeping her as quiet as possible and she cannot stand just being in this one room and not being to run up and down the steps. Her nap spot when Im not around is on DH lap in the recliner! I have to get a pic of this because it really is adorable........this big ole baby on DH lap.


----------



## jweisman54

Oh no, I hadn't read the main forum. I hope she is ok. You going to call the vet tomorrow?


----------



## jweisman54

Kathleen, I just read your thread on the main forum. Please let us know how she is after the vet visit tomorrow.


----------



## GoldenJona

Here are some of the most recent pictures I have of Jona. These are all from my phone so sorry for the quality.







































On the way to the Vets to get neutered :yuck:









He has no idea what's coming









Post op









This is pretty much how he spent all day after surgery, poor puppy!



























He likes to hang out like that looking out the window


















My watch dog


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> Oh naughty Alfie, no marking in the house  We took Maya with us to a friends house last night.... they have a jack russell/boxer/pitbull mix, Zoe, who is a month older than Maya. The girls just played and played and played and played.... Well, then we sent them outside for pee breaks, but their yard isn't fenced, so the dogs have to be on a long lead..... Maya will not pee on leash.... so she wouldn't go. So Bryan took her out front on her regular leash. Still nothing. Oh well, so we let them back in, and what does she do?!?! Pee'd on the floor!!!! :doh: Thank goodness our friends 'understand' dogs and weren't angry about the pee. But geez Maya....
> 
> Attaching one picture.... nice tongues girls  LOL!


Phew! Alfie's not the only one! :curtain:



jweisman54 said:


> Took Izzy for a long walk using lots of reinforcements (a.k.a. food!) She did really well. When she started to pull, I just stopped and turned and started to walk the other way. The hard part for her was not to chase the blowing leaves. I still have her on the Gentle Leader but there was some loose leash walking at times.


You'll get there! Alfie is getting really good at walking loose leash around the neighbourhood now with his canny collar. I almost can't believe it! Of course, if another dog comes along...it's a whole other story! :doh:



KaMu said:


> Now Mya looks like she is saying......."ready for round two?!"
> 
> 
> 
> It is frustrating I know Joyce........I bought yet another leash the other day it is a lead and collar all in one, I figured I would just stick this in Roxys bag in the car. Its a shorter lead quick and easy to put on. I'm using it for now to attempt to reinforce the walk nicely.
> 
> Im babysitting Roxy here today trying to keep her calm. If you read the main boards you know shes got a large lump on the side of her incision. I am keeping her as quiet as possible and she cannot stand just being in this one room and not being to run up and down the steps. Her nap spot when Im not around is on DH lap in the recliner! I have to get a pic of this because it really is adorable........this big ole baby on DH lap.


Aww I hope Roxy is doing okay. I haven't read the main forum in a while - no time recently.

The real problems we are having with Alfie at the moment is that whenever we go out somewhere we have to run out of the door as he wants to come too! And a few times he has escaped which was frightening. It also happens when we open the door to someone. We try and get him to sit but he just goes mad and wants to run out of the door. Sometimes it takes 2 of us to hold him! Anyone else have this issue?

Great pics Edwin! Poor Jona looked a bit miserable after surgery. Love the watch dog pic especially!


----------



## KaMu

Alfie's Girl said:


> Phew! Alfie's not the only one! :curtain:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get there! Alfie is getting really good at walking loose leash around the neighbourhood now with his canny collar. I almost can't believe it! Of course, if another dog comes along...it's a whole other story! :doh:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww I hope Roxy is doing okay. I haven't read the main forum in a while - no time recently.
> 
> The real problems we are having with Alfie at the moment is that whenever we go out somewhere we have to run out of the door as he wants to come too! And a few times he has escaped which was frightening. It also happens when we open the door to someone. We try and get him to sit but he just goes mad and wants to run out of the door. Sometimes it takes 2 of us to hold him! Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> Great pics Edwin! Poor Jona looked a bit miserable after surgery. Love the watch dog pic especially!


Edwin great pics of your pretty boy!!! How are his digestion troubles? Is he better now? The ole snip snip is no fun for any of our pups  But they will all be fine ........


Charlotte I was wondering where you've been! And its funny you should mention Alfie running out the door because Roxy did that today! Its windy and the front door must have caught the wind and stayed open too long, I turn from going to get in the car and theres my girl who is suppose to not be moving, standing all proud and excited in the front yard!!!!! I casually walked over to her side of the car and opened the door and LIED lol "Wanna go for a ride" she bolted right into the car! That was a close call.
With me trying to keep this happy go lucky, I love life girl quiet, I take her out on her leash as usual to pee. Twice today she almost pulled me down onto the concrete trying to go towards the back yard where we play........I felt so bad because the weather today is simply beautiful! Ohhh well.... there will be more nice days to come.




jweisman54 said:


> Kathleen, I just read your thread on the main forum. Please let us know how she is after the vet visit tomorrow.


I will Joyce, her appt is at 6 pm........Ill post when I get home.


----------



## jweisman54

Edwin, those are great pics. I just showed my husband too and said, hmmm I wonder if this is what Izzy does when we are not home because we just noticed nose prints all over our living room window and I see paw prints on the couch in front of the window. Izzy seems to have much longer fur than some of the other pups, especially her belly and behind her legs and tail.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

What a fun weekend!

The GRF get together yesterday, we just got back from the dog park. Fin was SO good yesterday retrieving with the group I wanted to see if we could take that momentum to the dog park today!

Well, guess who was retrieving in the middle of 20 dogs, running alongside others, tolerating others running alongside him. Tolerating other dogs as they thieve his ball (he willingly drops it at my feet, and that's when other dogs snatch it!)

Very proud of him today.

Trev is home with him for the week, March Break!!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

KaMu -what did you opt for insurance wise?

I saw your post. Fin is insured with Trupanion. I didn't to post in there because I really can't answer your question, we haven't made a claim yet because I opted for a high deductible because I really wanted it for big emergencies only. I don't mind that it doesn't cover certain things, the fact that it is limitless when you do need it for big things was a big deal for me, and I am ok with "routine" or the semi-frequent flyer stuff Fin is going through now, I just don't want to worry if something were to reallly go wrong.


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> What a fun weekend!
> 
> The GRF get together yesterday, we just got back from the dog park. Fin was SO good yesterday retrieving with the group I wanted to see if we could take that momentum to the dog park today!
> 
> Well, guess who was retrieving in the middle of 20 dogs, running alongside others, tolerating others running alongside him. Tolerating other dogs as they thieve his ball (he willingly drops it at my feet, and that's when other dogs snatch it!)
> 
> Very proud of him today.
> 
> Trev is home with him for the week, March Break!!!


So glad you all had fun, I know by all the pictures that that was a unanimous vote amongst all the Golden lovers there!

A week off!!!! Yea!


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> KaMu -what did you opt for insurance wise?
> 
> I saw your post. Fin is insured with Trupanion. I didn't to post in there because I really can't answer your question, we haven't made a claim yet because I opted for a high deductible because I really wanted it for big emergencies only. I don't mind that it doesn't cover certain things, the fact that it is limitless when you do need it for big things was a big deal for me, and I am ok with "routine" or the semi-frequent flyer stuff Fin is going through now, I just don't want to worry if something were to reallly go wrong.


I agree..........its really only for anything major. I just updated that thread to say that after speaking with both co for about 45 min, and asking many "what if" questions.......I decided on PP not trupanion. I wanted the lowest deductible. I dont care about her regular visits and or titers being drawn which is what I do, but, Pet Plan is what I decided. However I do need prayers, because now that I have announced over the net that I had Roxys xrays done IF they came back with HD, that will not ever be covered no mater what ins. I choose. So you see I have screwed myself here! Gut feeling is her xrays will be fine. I havnt heard anything as of yet.

Thank You for answering


----------



## GoldenJona

KaMu said:


> Edwin great pics of your pretty boy!!! How are his digestion troubles? Is he better now? The ole snip snip is no fun for any of our pups  But they will all be fine ........


Here is a picture that I just took that I liked...

Jona has not had any stomach issues in a really long time actually. I'm really glad that we got that fixed. Actually one day I ran out of his puppy food and I went to the store and they only had the adult version and the guy said to juts give it to him because it's basically the same formula so I just straight switched him to Adult food and he did fine. He is eating California Natural Chicken and Rice.



jweisman54 said:


> Edwin, those are great pics. I just showed my husband too and said, hmmm I wonder if this is what Izzy does when we are not home because we just noticed nose prints all over our living room window and I see paw prints on the couch in front of the window. Izzy seems to have much longer fur than some of the other pups, especially her belly and behind her legs and tail.


Jona will literally sit on the couch there lay and look outside for hours, he looks so sad looking outside. He reminds me of kids who will sit by the window waiting for their dad to come home for hours.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

KaMu said:


> I agree..........its really only for anything major. I just updated that thread to say that after speaking with both co for about 45 min, and asking many "what if" questions.......I decided on PP not trupanion. I wanted the lowest deductible. I dont care about her regular visits and or titers being drawn which is what I do, but, Pet Plan is what I decided. However I do need prayers, because now that I have announced over the net that I had Roxys xrays done IF they came back with HD, that will not ever be covered no mater what ins. I choose. So you see I have screwed myself here! Gut feeling is her xrays will be fine. I havnt heard anything as of yet.
> 
> Thank You for answering


Glad you made a decision, but eeeek about the xray thing -not cool! I was debating having Fin done after you posted you had Roxy done just for curiosity and just to ensure the future looks ok for him especially in his hips!


----------



## KaMu

yea I would not change my decision to do the xrays I may just have timed it differently.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I wonder if that's something we can do when Finfin goes in for his snipitty, as I wouldn't make a trip for it, and might as well then kinda thing?

We're debating snip snipping pre-summer (so at 12-13 months) versus October (18 months)

Talked about it a bit over the weekend. No real reason more than "just to get it done" is that horrible? Figure if we're going to do it anytime it won't be in the summer, and so either before or after would be our options.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Edwin, I LOVE Jona's colouring. He's pretty much a red boy then? Hope he's doing well after the neuter. 

I can't believe Alfie marked in the house, haha. Cosmo lifted his leg for the very first time last week, but usually he still just pees like a girl.

I will check out the thread about Roxy's incision troubles in a moment. I hope it's something minor. 

Cosmo's GI issues seem to have settled. He's eating 4.5 cups of NB Lamb and Rice a day and is gaining weight. Should be good to go for his neuter in the next couple of weeks. He's about 67lbs now and his poop is pretty solid (at least yesterday it was...I'm not holding my breath). We've added more fibre and have taken away his nylabone. 

We got a huge piece of antler for him today at the local pet supply store which he is currently chewing on. I was surprised it was cheaper than a nylabone. Previously they never had really big pieces and the medium ones were over $20. The one we got today was $12! They must be sourcing from somewhere different now. The cat is very intrigued by the antler too and Cosmo let him sniff it when he came up to him. In fact, the cat is very intrigued by everything the dog gets. Whenever Cosmo gets fed the cat sits right in front of Cosmo's bowl waiting for a morsel. We usually allow him one dog kibble and Cosmo really doesn't mind sharing.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I love the antler's....well Fin does...! 

We paid $32 for his (ouch!) but worth every penny....which I didn't think I'd ever say. I will buy one again.


----------



## jackie_hubert

BTW, to avoid Cosmo bolting from the front door we do not let him go past that line in the picture above unless invited to. We've had that rule since he was 8 weeks old and it's great because it means he does not go near our front door if we're coming/going, when vistors come in, and it means he can't go into our kitchen or the bathroom. We've caught him in the kitchen or bathroom a couple of times when we weren't home but he mostly respects the rule. 

Also, about the Halti...this just says it all. Hopefully it won't be much longer.


----------



## KaMu

Edwin be so so careful with Jona and his nylabone. I guess the ones made for strong chewers are suppose to be ok. But with all that Ilovemygolden has been through with Finley and his eaten nylabone, I wont chance it.

Super good news about his diet!!!!



GoldenJona said:


> Here is a picture that I just took that I liked...
> 
> Jona has not had any stomach issues in a really long time actually. I'm really glad that we got that fixed. Actually one day I ran out of his puppy food and I went to the store and they only had the adult version and the guy said to juts give it to him because it's basically the same formula so I just straight switched him to Adult food and he did fine. He is eating California Natural Chicken and Rice.
> 
> 
> 
> Jona will literally sit on the couch there lay and look outside for hours, he looks so sad looking outside. He reminds me of kids who will sit by the window waiting for their dad to come home for hours.


----------



## GoldenJona

KaMu said:


> Edwin be so so careful with Jona and his nylabone. I guess the ones made for strong chewers are suppose to be ok. But with all that Ilovemygolden has been through with Finley and his eaten nylabone, I wont chance it.
> 
> Super good news about his diet!!!!


Wait I dont really come on this forum anymore but what happend with the nylabone? Now I'm going to be paranoid because he chews on those like crazy, I buy him the ones for strong chewers but still....


----------



## jackie_hubert

ILoveMyGolden said:


> I wonder if that's something we can do when Finfin goes in for his snipitty, as I wouldn't make a trip for it, and might as well then kinda thing?
> 
> We're debating snip snipping pre-summer (so at 12-13 months) versus October (18 months)
> 
> Talked about it a bit over the weekend. No real reason more than "just to get it done" is that horrible? Figure if we're going to do it anytime it won't be in the summer, and so either before or after would be our options.


If you intend to keep going to the park I would do it sooner than later. We had to stop taking Cosmo because he started humping a female at the dog park. He's getting the snip in a couple of weeks if the vet clears him for surgery.

In addition, our floors are covered in gooey stuff, it's pretty nasty. I'm just glad we don't have carpet...That alone is enough to send him to get the big snip! ewwwww....


----------



## KaMu

GoldenJona said:


> Wait I dont really come on this forum anymore but what happend with the nylabone? Now I'm going to be paranoid because he chews on those like crazy, I buy him the ones for strong chewers but still....


Dont worry just keep a close eye on his nylabones.........I think this is the thread permalink I have really no clue how to add these into a post


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Thanks for posting that link!

Fin did chew a Nylabone that he was too powerful for, it was 100% our fault end of November. Over a month + following that, we had pukey Fin nearly every morning between 5 and 6am.

That being said I still will never have one in my house again. Even if he has a powerful one and they say the little pieces that they may get off are ok....I'm not chancing it.


----------



## GoldenJona

jackie_hubert said:


> If you intend to keep going to the park I would do it sooner than later. We had to stop taking Cosmo because he started humping a female at the dog park. He's getting the snip in a couple of weeks if the vet clears him for surgery.
> 
> In addition, our floors are covered in gooey stuff, it's pretty nasty. I'm just glad we don't have carpet...That alone is enough to send him to get the big snip! ewwwww....


I snipped Jona for pretty much that same reason. We never ever had problems at the dog park before and I use to love going with him on the wekeneds, but he started licking and humping other dogs and would not leave them alone and would not come with me. I'm going to wait another 2 weeks to make sure his incision is fine to try the dog park again and hopefully we can go back to having fun.


----------



## iansgran

Everyone has been so chatty today it is like being in the chatroom.
Kathleen, I posted in your insurance thread. Kind of disjointed but ...
Edwin, Jona looks great. I bet when you come home after being gone for a bit in the Marines he will be a big boy--he just still has the slim body and as they get older they bulk up.
Some of the comments about neutering made me laugh. Just old ole teenage boy stuff. Jaro never did any of those things, lifted his leg only part way one time, no rockets, marking, etc, and now after the surgery shouldn't have to worry about it.
Today we went to the GR Club meeting where a dermatology vet told us all about skin allergies. Now I know more than I wanted to know. Skin disease pics are gross. She only talked about how food and environment cause skin problems not digestive problems. But then she is a dermatologist. She said if the skin issues come and go think environmental, all the time, think food. And that is is one lucky Golden who doesn't have some allergy issues at one time or the other. Oh, and she said if you see a hot spot beginning get to the vet right away for an antibiotic because they can get bad real fast. Subiaco never had one so I don't know if I would recognize one if I saw it.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I've never had to deal with a hotspot, but I've heard they're not very nice.

Bailey somehow has never had one, in 8 years (well, 7 summers!) of in the water insanity I'm not sure how! Hopefully Fin never gets one!

Will chat with Trev more about early neuter. Lots of pros and cons!


----------



## Jamm

Oh wow lots to read  

I give Joey nylabones and he seems to be fine with them.. he is never left alone with one tho, always under supervision. He also LOVES antlers. Because he has a sensitive tummy, i cant give him raw bones or the cooked ones, so he gets antlers and he loves them  

No thought or need to give Joey the snip snip anytime soon... so we will still be waiting.. But when we do get it done im going to try to get his xrays done at the same time too. 

Im so glad you had fun at the GTA meet! Im so upset i couldn't come. I wanted to so so so so badly. I made sure my parents took Joey and I out to the park so that he still got out. 

I recently moved my ps3 to the basement so I can play video games all the time now and Joey can be playin with the ball and chewing his yummy bones! Im quite happy with our little arangement


----------



## jweisman54

No problems here with Nylabones!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Say hello to my little drug addict!!










Cheese makes everything taste better!!


----------



## Jamm

Aw fin! That face  Sucks we didnt meet you guys.. but when i come down to TO in the summer we must have a little meet! Brianne and Maya your commin too!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

I'll be in Toronto area in August but unfortunately without the big fella....but I'd still come if I was there!


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Say hello to my little drug addict!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheese makes everything taste better!!


 Its ok Fin only 70 more pills to go buddy


----------



## Jamm

jackie_hubert said:


> I'll be in Toronto area in August but unfortunately without the big fella....but I'd still come if I was there!


Yes!! Still come!! Cosmo 100% wouldn't be able to come??

You other members should try to come out too


----------



## jweisman54

If I could afford to drive from Boston, I would definitely go.


----------



## jweisman54

Happy 11 months to Izzy and Roxy!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Happy 11 months girls!!! Can't believe they are all coming up on a year already....!!!

Kathleen, I hope Roxy is okay! I haven't been to the main forum to read... but Maya had a large lump by her incision too, and it turned out to be nothing, just a liquid filled seroma... fingers crossed for Roxy!

Jamm, for sure we will have to meet! Too bad you didn't make it down this time, but the weather wasn't great anyway! My sister drove to Ottawa on Friday night and had to stop in Belleville for the night because the roads were bad (thank goodness my dad is there, so she had a place to sleep!)

Maya is still zonked out from Saturday evening.... that little Zoe tired her right out!


----------



## Jamm

jweisman54 said:


> If I could afford to drive from Boston, I would definitely go.


Omg yes! Lets hope you can do it  



Maya's_Mom said:


> Jamm, for sure we will have to meet! Too bad you didn't make it down this time, but the weather wasn't great anyway! My sister drove to Ottawa on Friday night and had to stop in Belleville for the night because the roads were bad (thank goodness my dad is there, so she had a place to sleep!)
> 
> Maya is still zonked out from Saturday evening.... that little Zoe tired her right out!


Omg yea Friday night it was sort of bad.. I dont reallly remember! LOL Glad shes okay though!! And cant wait for our meet guys  


HAPPY BITHDAY IZZY AND ROXY<3333


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jackie, so glad Cosmo's improving. We have mostly firm poop now but looser on walks. He still strains a bit too but we're giving him a few months on the new food to see if he will improve.

How did you train him to not cross the line? That's something I'm gonna have to do.


Happy 11 months birthday to the girlies!  One more month to go........


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Love the pics of Fin, we hid Alf's pills in chicken but he wised up to it and would eat the chicken and leave the tablet lol!!!!!!


----------



## iansgran

So what are the odds of Izzy and Roxy having the same birthday and the very next day Joey and Jaro? Be good girls today. Kathleen let us know tonight about Roxy. Sherie


----------



## Jamm

Ian'sgran said:


> So what are the odds of Izzy and Roxy having the same birthday and the very next day Joey and Jaro? Be good girls today. Kathleen let us know tonight about Roxy. Sherie


I know! Every month we pass Im always like wow crazy odds! We are all literally in the same boat with our pups! 

When did you guys bring your pups home? (if you guys remember) Joey was brought home on saturday June 12! At approx 11am


----------



## TaraMom22

*Introducing Myself and Molly*

I am new to GoldenRetrieverForum.com. Ian'sgran suggested that I join in over here - but she didn't know Molly was actually born March 23rd... SO, can I please hang out over here even though I have a March baby. You guys look a lot more fun --- 3700+ posts! and March has 56 posts :no:.

We adopted Molly 2 weeks ago today. We had been on a waiting list with 2 Golden rescue groups in this area for 6 months and hadn't found the right golden for us. Molly belonged to a woman who was fighting health issues and looking for a new home for her. Our rescue volunteer heard about Molly and her owner and gave us her number. We were proud Molly owners 24 hours later.

DH and I both owned dogs as kids/teens, but this is the very first dog for our family (DD 11 and DS 9). In just 2 weeks, we are still learning our way, but Molly seems to be very happy, the kids are in heaven, and I think Molly is a super sweetie pie. She was showing lots of signs of separation anxiety at first, but that seems to have gotten a ton better in just the last few days. She is finally learning to ask to go out to go potty, but we are still working on that skill.

So, without further ado, here is Molly...


----------



## Jamm

Welcome and of course you may Join us  She is gorgeous! Thank you for adopting her 
Im Jamm and my boy Joey Jax will be 11 months old Tommorow! Iansgran's Jaro and Joey share the same birthday of April 15


----------



## iansgran

Welcome, Taramom, Molly is a doll. She looks a lot like my previous Golden, Subiaco. We got Jaro when he was 8 1/2 weeks but only because the lady who was to take him fell and broke her hip. So I know your conflicted emotions. At this age most of the pups are in the terrible teens, so if you have a hard day don't give up hope. In a few months she will be a more typical Golden. My grandson who is 8 and his mom live with us. Most of the time the boy and pup are great together, but these are big dogs and can jump and play hard with kids--so just be aware for a bit. Teach the kids to be a tree--stand head down, arms crossed, very still, no eye contact, if she is jumping on them and they don't like it. Also, tell them that being on the ground is an invitation to roll around and play. When you get a chance get into some training and try to have a trainer who welcomes kids. This helps train both the dog and the kids. I am Sherie.


----------



## jweisman54

TaraMom22 said:


> I am new to GoldenRetrieverForum.com. Ian'sgran suggested that I join in over here - but she didn't know Molly was actually born March 23rd... SO, can I please hang out over here even though I have a March baby. You guys look a lot more fun --- 3700+ posts! and March has 56 posts :no:.
> 
> We adopted Molly 2 weeks ago today. We had been on a waiting list with 2 Golden rescue groups in this area for 6 months and hadn't found the right golden for us. Molly belonged to a woman who was fighting health issues and looking for a new home for her. Our rescue volunteer heard about Molly and her owner and gave us her number. We were proud Molly owners 24 hours later.
> 
> DH and I both owned dogs as kids/teens, but this is the very first dog for our family (DD 11 and DS 9). In just 2 weeks, we are still learning our way, but Molly seems to be very happy, the kids are in heaven, and I think Molly is a super sweetie pie. She was showing lots of signs of separation anxiety at first, but that seems to have gotten a ton better in just the last few days. She is finally learning to ask to go out to go potty, but we are still working on that skill.
> 
> So, without further ado, here is Molly...



Welcome to our thread. Molly is very pretty! I am Joyce and Izzy is 11 months old today. I think if you spend lots of time with her, her separation anxiety will hopefully dwindle. Feel free to ask lots of questions. We have become a very tight knit group on this thread.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Alfie's Girl said:


> Jackie, so glad Cosmo's improving. We have mostly firm poop now but looser on walks. He still strains a bit too but we're giving him a few months on the new food to see if he will improve.
> 
> How did you train him to not cross the line? That's something I'm gonna have to do.
> 
> 
> Happy 11 months birthday to the girlies!  One more month to go........


Bad news, Cosmo had really soft poop again yesterday...BUT he is still gaining weight. At this point, I'm just going for gaining weight and overall health rather than solid poop. As with you, the soft poop is always on a walk/late in the day.

Training him not to cross the line was just a matter of repetition. At first you have to correct them every single time and it will probably take a lot of time. But they learn quickly if you're 100% consistent. Because we started the rule from day 1 it took only 2 or 3 tries until he understood. We also used the clicker to teach him an "out" command if he does cross the line. We utilize the line for every type of reward: ie. he sits behind the line to wait for his food, to get his leash put on before we go outside, to get a treat from the kitchen, etc. You could start with a baby gate and then take it away.

BTW, in my signature picture Cosmo is sitting at the line hoping for something.


----------



## jackie_hubert

TaraMom22 said:


> I am new to GoldenRetrieverForum.com. Ian'sgran suggested that I join in over here - but she didn't know Molly was actually born March 23rd... SO, can I please hang out over here even though I have a March baby. You guys look a lot more fun --- 3700+ posts! and March has 56 posts :no:.
> 
> We adopted Molly 2 weeks ago today. We had been on a waiting list with 2 Golden rescue groups in this area for 6 months and hadn't found the right golden for us. Molly belonged to a woman who was fighting health issues and looking for a new home for her. Our rescue volunteer heard about Molly and her owner and gave us her number. We were proud Molly owners 24 hours later.
> 
> DH and I both owned dogs as kids/teens, but this is the very first dog for our family (DD 11 and DS 9). In just 2 weeks, we are still learning our way, but Molly seems to be very happy, the kids are in heaven, and I think Molly is a super sweetie pie. She was showing lots of signs of separation anxiety at first, but that seems to have gotten a ton better in just the last few days. She is finally learning to ask to go out to go potty, but we are still working on that skill.
> 
> So, without further ado, here is Molly...


Welcome, Welcome! Thank you so much for rescuing this beautiful girl! She is so fortunate to have you but I can imagine the last couple of weeks have been very confusing for her. My name is Jackie and I am owned by Cosmo and Oscar. Cosmo was born April 6. I work in Animal Welfare and looked to rescue a Golden for a long time. Unfortunately where I am there are few Goldens in rescue, hence we ended up going with a breeder (after 6 months or so too!). I hope to add a rescue dog to the squad one day but for now I have my hands full with them at work at occassionally as a foster.

How is Molly in the leash walking and being calm for greetings department? That seems to be where all of our Goldens are somewhat - umm - lacking. :


----------



## iansgran

The longer the poop is still inside the harder it gets, soft usually means it is being evacuated too soon. So if they are pooping soft only on walks, can you get them to not do it then? or change their feeding time so there is a longer period between the two? Exercise also tells the body to evacuate so that is why morning poops are harder. Does this make sense?


----------



## jackie_hubert

Ian'sgran said:


> The longer the poop is still inside the harder it gets, soft usually means it is being evacuated too soon. So if they are pooping soft only on walks, can you get them to not do it then? or change their feeding time so there is a longer period between the two? Exercise also tells the body to evacuate so that is why morning poops are harder. Does this make sense?


I think you're right. We're gonna set up a system to have him go only twice a day and see if that helps.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Happy 11 months to Izzy and Roxy!


Thank You Joyce and right back at ya!!!! I had forgotten.........Im amazed close to a year has passed since she came here 





Maya's_Mom said:


> Happy 11 months girls!!! Can't believe they are all coming up on a year already....!!!
> 
> Kathleen, I hope Roxy is okay! I haven't been to the main forum to read... but Maya had a large lump by her incision too, and it turned out to be nothing, just a liquid filled seroma... fingers crossed for Roxy!
> 
> Jamm, for sure we will have to meet! Too bad you didn't make it down this time, but the weather wasn't great anyway! My sister drove to Ottawa on Friday night and had to stop in Belleville for the night because the roads were bad (thank goodness my dad is there, so she had a place to sleep!)
> 
> Maya is still zonked out from Saturday evening.... that little Zoe tired her right out!


Thank You MyasMom, gut feeling says she is going to be just fine, but I wont rest easier till the vet says it  




Ian'sgran said:


> So what are the odds of Izzy and Roxy having the same birthday and the very next day Joey and Jaro? Be good girls today. Kathleen let us know tonight about Roxy. Sherie


Odds are slim IG 



TaraMom22 said:


> I am new to GoldenRetrieverForum.com. Ian'sgran suggested that I join in over here - but she didn't know Molly was actually born March 23rd... SO, can I please hang out over here even though I have a March baby. You guys look a lot more fun --- 3700+ posts! and March has 56 posts :no:.
> 
> We adopted Molly 2 weeks ago today. We had been on a waiting list with 2 Golden rescue groups in this area for 6 months and hadn't found the right golden for us. Molly belonged to a woman who was fighting health issues and looking for a new home for her. Our rescue volunteer heard about Molly and her owner and gave us her number. We were proud Molly owners 24 hours later.
> 
> DH and I both owned dogs as kids/teens, but this is the very first dog for our family (DD 11 and DS 9). In just 2 weeks, we are still learning our way, but Molly seems to be very happy, the kids are in heaven, and I think Molly is a super sweetie pie. She was showing lots of signs of separation anxiety at first, but that seems to have gotten a ton better in just the last few days. She is finally learning to ask to go out to go potty, but we are still working on that skill.
> 
> So, without further ado, here is Molly...


Well Welcome Miss Mollys Mom! Of course you can be here. And thatnk you for taking such a beautiful girl into your life...... I agree with all that IG had said. While they are wonderful family dogs, they are powerful and at this age playful, and sometimes they forget to do the right thing  Always keep a close eye on the around kids. I have a 14 year old and he has learned well over the year and no its just habit for him to stand like a tree no eye contact etc. until Roxy calms down. At other times I will see Roxy stretched out on his bed while he plays his computer games.......The whole family is very very happy with her presence here. Roxy is used to small dogs because I have Maltese, so she unlike some Goldens doesn't get phased by the smaller breed. They don't really interact, Maltese stick together and Im pretty sure a lot of breeds do that as well. Probably because she has grown up with them it just isnt a big deal.
My Grandsons are just a year old and when I was seeing them frequently she was very very good with them. Now we dont see them as often and I have to really keep a watchful eye and basically keep her gated off when they are toddling around, one swipe of the tail and the little guys would be on their butts! Now If they nap in my bedroom. You cannot get Roxy to leave the door to the room until they have waken. Really an amazing breed as you will see as the months go by. Im very happy for you. How these young Goldens end up in shelters boggles my mind...........enough that I had her micro-chipped for fear of her missing for whatever reason.
Ok now that I have chatted away, all I really wanted to say was ...welcome 


Ian'sgran said:


> Welcome, Taramom, Molly is a doll. She looks a lot like my previous Golden, Subiaco. We got Jaro when he was 8 1/2 weeks but only because the lady who was to take him fell and broke her hip. So I know your conflicted emotions. At this age most of the pups are in the terrible teens, so if you have a hard day don't give up hope. In a few months she will be a more typical Golden. My grandson who is 8 and his mom live with us. Most of the time the boy and pup are great together, but these are big dogs and can jump and play hard with kids--so just be aware for a bit. Teach the kids to be a tree--stand head down, arms crossed, very still, no eye contact, if she is jumping on them and they don't like it. Also, tell them that being on the ground is an invitation to roll around and play. When you get a chance get into some training and try to have a trainer who welcomes kids. This helps train both the dog and the kids. I am Sherie.


Some day Id love to see some of his pics Sherie.........when your ready


----------



## amandanmaggie

TaraMom22 said:


> I am new to GoldenRetrieverForum.com. Ian'sgran suggested that I join in over here - but she didn't know Molly was actually born March 23rd... SO, can I please hang out over here even though I have a March baby. You guys look a lot more fun --- 3700+ posts! and March has 56 posts :no:.
> 
> We adopted Molly 2 weeks ago today. We had been on a waiting list with 2 Golden rescue groups in this area for 6 months and hadn't found the right golden for us. Molly belonged to a woman who was fighting health issues and looking for a new home for her. Our rescue volunteer heard about Molly and her owner and gave us her number. We were proud Molly owners 24 hours later.
> 
> DH and I both owned dogs as kids/teens, but this is the very first dog for our family (DD 11 and DS 9). In just 2 weeks, we are still learning our way, but Molly seems to be very happy, the kids are in heaven, and I think Molly is a super sweetie pie. She was showing lots of signs of separation anxiety at first, but that seems to have gotten a ton better in just the last few days. She is finally learning to ask to go out to go potty, but we are still working on that skill.
> 
> So, without further ado, here is Molly...


Welcome to the forum! I rescued my Maggie about 2 months ago. I thought she was born in April, but she was actually born in May. I stuck around, anyway! Everyone on here is so helpful, and all of our golden puppies are usually up to the same things, so it will be nice to hear from another. 

My/Maggie's adjustment was difficult. She had 2 previous owners, 3 if you count the foster, and she was COMPLETELY untrained when I got her. It took her a long time to settle down and learn what "no" means, but she learned it in a few weeks. But those were the worst weeks of my life! She is now very relaxed in our house and is in training and doing wonderfully now. She still has her puppy issues, but she is now a WONDERFUL part of our family, and I wouldn't give her back for the world!


----------



## amandanmaggie

Are all of your Goldens still growing? Maggie is 9 months old, and she has gained 10 pounds since I got her 2 months ago. She is SUPER tall, and her legs seems to be long for her body. She's only 54 pounds now. I was just wondering if she would get much bigger than she is right now.

I'm still working on her coming while distracted. Since her duck incident at the lake, I haven't let her go there to swim since, and have been working with her on a long lead to get her to come. She does pretty well when there are no people or dogs, but, man, when a dog DOES come, she tries to run to them and WILL NOT listen to me. My trainer is working on this with us, so, hopefully she will get better at it. Yesterday was the first day that she was TOTALLY relaxed just hanging out at home. In fact, I only took her for 1 walk and played fetch with her in the back yard, and she was completely calm all day and was very obedient, the best I've seen her. I think she has the potential to be a nice, calm, obedient dog!


----------



## amandanmaggie

I should probably know how to do this, but how do you put your dog's picture on each of your messages? Is it a profile setting on your account? I would like for Maggie's picture to show every time I post something.


----------



## jackie_hubert

amandanmaggie said:


> I should probably know how to do this, but how do you put your dog's picture on each of your messages? Is it a profile setting on your account? I would like for Maggie's picture to show every time I post something.


If you go to your User CP you can add a signature (the pictures at the bottom) and an Avatar (the pictures at the top).


----------



## KaMu

*Roxy vet visit and other..........*



amandanmaggie said:


> Welcome to the forum! I rescued my Maggie about 2 months ago. I thought she was born in April, but she was actually born in May. I stuck around, anyway! Everyone on here is so helpful, and all of our golden puppies are usually up to the same things, so it will be nice to hear from another.
> 
> My/Maggie's adjustment was difficult. She had 2 previous owners, 3 if you count the foster, and she was COMPLETELY untrained when I got her. It took her a long time to settle down and learn what "no" means, but she learned it in a few weeks. But those were the worst weeks of my life! She is now very relaxed in our house and is in training and doing wonderfully now. She still has her puppy issues, but she is now a WONDERFUL part of our family, and I wouldn't give her back for the world!


Why why was she turned in twice? Consistency it the key with all training but I know you know this !
Look how far she has come already?



amandanmaggie said:


> Are all of your Goldens still growing? Maggie is 9 months old, and she has gained 10 pounds since I got her 2 months ago. She is SUPER tall, and her legs seems to be long for her body. She's only 54 pounds now. I was just wondering if she would get much bigger than she is right now.
> 
> I'm still working on her coming while distracted. Since her duck incident at the lake, I haven't let her go there to swim since, and have been working with her on a long lead to get her to come. She does pretty well when there are no people or dogs, but, man, when a dog DOES come, she tries to run to them and WILL NOT listen to me. My trainer is working on this with us, so, hopefully she will get better at it. Yesterday was the first day that she was TOTALLY relaxed just hanging out at home. In fact, I only took her for 1 walk and played fetch with her in the back yard, and she was completely calm all day and was very obedient, the best I've seen her. I think she has the potential to be a nice, calm, obedient dog!


 I don't think Roxy will gain more weight she was estimated to be 55-65 pounds and is or was 67. something after the spay she was down almost 2 pounds. I expect her to maybe fill out more but thats about it. Remember though I have only ever owned this one Golden.

Amanda, you are experiencing the same thing we all are. Exercise is sooo important for a happy Golden, they have to (Imo) be able to release their energy. After a good exercise with Roxy she is really quite calm.

VET____________ Now today at the vet I put her only on her flat collar.......(there was no one except staff there so not really any distractions). The tech came out and she started to jump I said sit and she did at which time the tech pet her and than Roxy followed her right into the back room! WITHOUT even looking back at her MOM!!!! tail wagging and all! Trader.......

I had expected to see the Vet but the tech took out her sutures and asked if we could come back tomorrow when the Vet is there the tech thought the area WAS MAYBE A LITTLE TOO FIRM TO BE JUST FLUID (sorry about the caps)....anyway, she said she is not comfortable releasing Roxy until a vet looks at the site. So another day of quiet for Roxy. 
And maybe it* is *just fluid, or it could be a hernia type thing or a suture popped etc.....all just possibilities. So Ill know more tomorrow... Ill pick her up here after I'm done work and head on over to see the vet......


----------



## jackie_hubert

Off to the hospital I go for x-rays on my hand - possible sprain or broken fingers.

Yes, cosmo was involved, and yes, he lunged at another crazy puppy, and yes, he pulled me off over a ledge causing my hand to smack into a steel beam thereby possibly breaking my fingers. 

Ugh!


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> Off to the hospital I go for x-rays on my hand - possible sprain or broken fingers.
> 
> Yes, cosmo was involved, and yes, he lunged at another crazy puppy, and yes, he pulled me off over a ledge causing my hand to smack into a steel beam thereby possibly breaking my fingers.
> 
> Ugh!


Ohhh Jackie  Let us know when you get home how things turn out! ...........Cosmo is so sorry
I wanted to add........OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iansgran

Sorry, Jackie, about your hand. My broken toe took forever to heal (remember I stubbed it getting up in the middle of the night to take Jaro out when he was younger). And, Kathleen, sorry you have to wait until tomorrow to see the vet. I would be saying a few unkind things under my breath since you had called and talked about this earlier. 
Long legs and still growing--I don't think they will grow a lot more. My Subiaco had long legs like Jona, Molly and a few others. His body to leg shape was more square than rectangle. Jaro is the more classic Golden rectangle and he is lots shorter than Subiaco was. But they do still have some growing to do, and things may change, you never really know because a lot of when they mature is genetic.


----------



## jweisman54

Oh Jackie, I hope you are ok. Please know that Cosmo didn't mean it! Keep us posted please.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Ok, my middle finger has a slight sprain but nothing they need to do anything about. Most of the pain came from the nail on my finger which was almost ripped off. 

Let's just say I am not taking cosmo off his halt if there might be other dogs around from now on.


----------



## TaraMom22

*Siggy*



jackie_hubert said:


> If you go to your User CP you can add a signature (the pictures at the bottom) and an Avatar (the pictures at the top).


I did that earlier today, and nothing showed up. If it doesn't show up on this post, then I need help. I put some words in the signature part and uploaded a picture that is 127 KB (282 × 201).

ETA: Words are there but no picture. Is my picture too big?


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Sorry, Jackie, about your hand. My broken toe took forever to heal (remember I stubbed it getting up in the middle of the night to take Jaro out when he was younger). And, Kathleen, sorry you have to wait until tomorrow to see the vet. I would be saying a few unkind things under my breath since you had called and talked about this earlier.
> Long legs and still growing--I don't think they will grow a lot more. My Subiaco had long legs like Jona, Molly and a few others. His body to leg shape was more square than rectangle. Jaro is the more classic Golden rectangle and he is lots shorter than Subiaco was. But they do still have some growing to do, and things may change, you never really know because a lot of when they mature is genetic.



Yes I thought the unkind things. More frustration really,that one person doesn't know what the next one is doing. The first thing the tech said was "sooo Roxy is here to have her sutures out?" Ahhhh noooo. I kind of blame the receptionist they have there. He took my call and spoke with either a tech or the vet ( Im not 100% sure on this point because he wasnt there today ), or Id have nicely said something to him. He set up this NEW appointment and scheduled it when a vet wasn't there. So one of two things happened. 1. He screwed up. or 2. They all assumed it was and may be a seroma, and no need for a vet. But why schedule sutures to be removed? If number 2, you know what they say about assuming?!



jackie_hubert said:


> Ok, my middle finger has a slight sprain but nothing they need to do anything about. Most of the pain came from the nail on my finger which was almost ripped off.
> 
> Let's just say I am not taking cosmo off his halt if there might be other dogs around from now on.


Good reason to keep the Halti on. They do have some strength I know that one for sure! I wonder if the spay will cut down on all this once his hormones are evened out?


----------



## TaraMom22

*Food questions*

So - my first question. What is a reasonable amount for a 64lb female golden nearing 1yo to eat?

When we got Molly, we were told that she grazed when she wanted to. I had never heard of a big dog doing that, but figured we would keep doing what she was used to.

So, we bought the same kind of food (Pedigree puppy - not my choice, but we will slowly change later) and put a couple of cups in her dish. Well, she was eating no more than a cup a day. So, after a few days (and a new worry-wart mommy) I started giving her a meal morning and night of 1 cup kibble, 1/4 can food, and sometimes a spoonful of cottage cheese and/or a few green beans.

On Friday the vet said to not put down kibble but just do the 2 meals. So in the 10 days from adoption to vet visit she lost 3 lbs. I feel like her meals are small (1 cup kibble + 1/4 can wet food 2X day) but she doesn't always eat it all.

Am I giving her too much? The kibble bag says 4 cups a day, but she sure wouldn't eat that much.

And she gets a ton of exercise. We have a big backyard and she chases at least 100 balls a day, plus we walk about 2 miles every day.


----------



## TaraMom22

jackie_hubert said:


> She is so fortunate to have you but I can imagine the last couple of weeks have been very confusing for her.


 The beginning was tough. She was obviously very confused and clung to me like a life raft. Just in the last 3 days she is getting better. We have been careful to give her tons of love and only very specific "no's" when we catch her doing something wrong. She goes almost everywhere with me (I don't trust her in the house, we don't have a safe room since we have such an open floorplan). At first that made her nervous, but now she leaps into the car. From day one she fell in love with the kids school, and gets so excited when it is time to go pick them up. I think she thinks the kids at school are her fan club.



jackie_hubert said:


> How is Molly in the leash walking and being calm for greetings department? That seems to be where all of our Goldens are somewhat - umm - lacking. :


We taught her quickly (with the turn the back method) that jumping on us is not okay, but she is a bit more boisterous with visitors. We have had to coach them on the turn the back method, which she gets - eventually.

I am working every day on the leash. I was thrilled that within a few days she seemed to know what "Molly, lets go" meant. Of course, I say it every 30 seconds on our 2 mile walk. It may work almost every time, but it doesn't mean anything to her when she smells the next great smell.

Just today I started doing the "walk the other way" method when she pulled too hard on the leash. She needs lots of practice on that one.

She has definitely had obedience classes, but I need to take her myself. I would like to choose a time that my kids can come too, since she is much better with me than she is with the kids.


----------



## Jamm

Hmm I dont know because Joey is a boy, but he is 64.5lbs so same weight! Joey eats 1.5-2cups twice a day. 

Oh no, Jackie! Hope your okay  Silly pups getting way to over excited.. Joey did the same thing today with one of his buddies!


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy eats twice a day...1 cup in the am and 1 cup in the pm. She is eating Taste of the Wild Sierra Mountain which is lamb. I would try to switch from the Pedigree at some point to a higher quality food. Maybe she just doesn't like the kibble she is on now. Does the vet see a reason not to start switching her over now? I have never put down food and just let any of my previous dogs just eat at will. That just makes for more poops for day as well. It may take a while for Molly to start eating on a new schedule.


----------



## jweisman54

Love the new signature pic Jamm!!!! My how they have grown!


----------



## KaMu

TaraMom22 said:


> So - my first question. What is a reasonable amount for a 64lb female golden nearing 1yo to eat?
> 
> When we got Molly, we were told that she grazed when she wanted to. I had never heard of a big dog doing that, but figured we would keep doing what she was used to.
> 
> So, we bought the same kind of food (Pedigree puppy - not my choice, but we will slowly change later) and put a couple of cups in her dish. Well, she was eating no more than a cup a day. So, after a few days (and a new worry-wart mommy) I started giving her a meal morning and night of 1 cup kibble, 1/4 can food, and sometimes a spoonful of cottage cheese and/or a few green beans.
> 
> On Friday the vet said to not put down kibble but just do the 2 meals. So in the 10 days from adoption to vet visit she lost 3 lbs. I feel like her meals are small (1 cup kibble + 1/4 can wet food 2X day) but she doesn't always eat it all.
> 
> Am I giving her too much? The kibble bag says 4 cups a day, but she sure wouldn't eat that much.
> 
> And she gets a ton of exercise. We have a big backyard and she chases at least 100 balls a day, plus we walk about 2 miles every day.



Tara Im just going to tell you what I think and this does not mean Im right  I always post to the nutrition section of this forum if I have a question like yours.
However I think it depends on the individual Golden and his or her metabolism how much exercise and type of food which you have included in your post above.
Roxy at 11 months gets 2 meals a day, we feed fromm the Large Breed
Adult Gold their rec on the bag for Roxys weight is 3 cups a day. And that is what we give. Not because I like following directions but to me she is at a good weight. But she is food crazy and LOVES to eat! That hasn't changed since shes been here. Some Goldens in her age group have slowed down on their food intake. Not Roxy. So she gets 1.5 cups in the am about 6 am and than around 4 pm the same. Because she gobbles so fast and will vomit we have always softened her am food (DH) feeds her. She does not vomit as long as the food is softened and I keep it up too because I have this thing about them needing some water in with the food :/. That said, in the afternoon or pm meal I always feed from a food dispenser, it takes her awhile to eat and gives her something to do she has to think about. And no vomiting....... She gets plenty of treats too which I am going to start again making my own to cut back on calories. Our Vet think her weight is fine.
I would only feed twice a day this way they are or have a set schedule and predictable poo's  You may find she eats more if she isnt allowed to graze all day.
Ill bet she is used to the soft palatable food and once that's gone the dry isn't to appealing? Just a guess........only you know your dog...... does she leave the dry for the most part?


----------



## amandanmaggie

jackie_hubert said:


> Ok, my middle finger has a slight sprain but nothing they need to do anything about. Most of the pain came from the nail on my finger which was almost ripped off.
> 
> Let's just say I am not taking cosmo off his halt if there might be other dogs around from now on.


 
Glad to hear that it wasn't broken. I know how you feel. Maggie does the same thing when she sees another dog. She's only 54 pounds, and she almost lunges me forward. I can't imagine what a heavier dog would do. My mom's Golden is 75 pounds, but he's much older and doesn't lunge anymore. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Jamm

jweisman54 said:


> Love the new signature pic Jamm!!!! My how they have grown!


Thanks Joyce!!! Its amazing how in 8 months they have grown into the dogs we have now!

That first pic is 5 weeks old, second pic is 3months (the one that is in the golden ret banner) and then 11 months


----------



## KaMu

Jamm said:


> Thanks Joyce!!! Its amazing how in 8 months they have grown into the dogs we have now!
> 
> That first pic is 5 weeks old, second pic is 3months (the one that is in the golden ret banner) and then 11 months



we should all make that same banner for their first BD at those ages.....


----------



## amandanmaggie

TaraMom22 said:


> So - my first question. What is a reasonable amount for a 64lb female golden nearing 1yo to eat?
> 
> When we got Molly, we were told that she grazed when she wanted to. I had never heard of a big dog doing that, but figured we would keep doing what she was used to.
> 
> So, we bought the same kind of food (Pedigree puppy - not my choice, but we will slowly change later) and put a couple of cups in her dish. Well, she was eating no more than a cup a day. So, after a few days (and a new worry-wart mommy) I started giving her a meal morning and night of 1 cup kibble, 1/4 can food, and sometimes a spoonful of cottage cheese and/or a few green beans.
> 
> On Friday the vet said to not put down kibble but just do the 2 meals. So in the 10 days from adoption to vet visit she lost 3 lbs. I feel like her meals are small (1 cup kibble + 1/4 can wet food 2X day) but she doesn't always eat it all.
> 
> Am I giving her too much? The kibble bag says 4 cups a day, but she sure wouldn't eat that much.
> 
> And she gets a ton of exercise. We have a big backyard and she chases at least 100 balls a day, plus we walk about 2 miles every day.


 
Maggie didn't eat much for the first few days with me, but she soon got her appetite back. She is 54 pounds now, and I have been feeding her 2 cups 2 times a day. She was underweight when I rescued her. Now she has filled out nicely, and I am decreasing her feed to 1 1/2 cups twice a day. She also gets lots of treats when I work on training each day.


----------



## Jamm

KaMu said:


> we should all make that same banner for their first BD at those ages.....


Yess!!! Do it !!


----------



## jweisman54

Ok, I think we should all do that with our signature pics!


----------



## jweisman54

Jamm, are you using bannermaker for your sig. pic?


----------



## Jamm

jweisman54 said:


> Jamm, are you using bannermaker for your sig. pic?


Noo I used Photoshop! Really easy, 3 layers for photo, and like 9 using one simple brush tool for the black bordering!


----------



## iansgran

Most Goldens would eat til they dropped, so I am careful about measuring Jaro's food--1 cup, twice a day, plus snacks. He is easting Taste of the Wild, right now the wetlands but I am switching to the Sierra Mt lamb that Joyce likes because it has less protein and I think Jaro was getting a little too much protein. He was getting the sand in his eyes thing which is the body secreting protein I was told. 
I will probably need some techy help if I make a banner. You all know how un good I am with the downloading etc. Taking the pictures I can do. I didn't even know I could put a signature photo until today. I do love it, Jamm.


----------



## jweisman54

Jamm, I can use photoshop but never with layers. You are much more tech savy than me. I think I can do the same in bannermaker....I hope!


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


> Jamm, I can use photoshop but never with layers. You are much more tech savy than me. I think I can do the same in bannermaker....I hope!


How much does Izzy weigh?


----------



## Jamm

jweisman54 said:


> Jamm, I can use photoshop but never with layers. You are much more tech savy than me. I think I can do the same in bannermaker....I hope!


Try it and if not send me the photos you want in an email and I'll make it for you!! I'll have to make it tomorrow though as im going out now.


----------



## KaMu

Ill work on that tomorrow Jamm!


----------



## TaraMom22

Just to clarify... Once the vet said not to let her graze, I stopped that. Even before I stopped it, she wasn't eating it once I started giving her meals. So, if I only gave her kibble, she wouldn't eat it.

I give her 1 cup kibble with 1/4 can wet food in the morning and again at night. Sometimes she doesn't finish it, so I wondered if it was too much.

Given others answers, it sounds like it isn't too much. I guess she just isn't a big eater.

I have a bag of Natural Balance Duck and Potato, which she seems indifferent to. Once we are done with the Pedigree, that will be the end of that. Too cheap for me, but that is what the prior owner gave her so I didn't want to switch it too fast.

Sounds like Taste of the Wild is popular here. I will have to decide if it is worth returning the Natural Balance, or whether to just let her finish it and then have her switch AGAIN.

I think I should ask in the food forum if she is eating enough. It sort of worries me that she has lost 3 lbs in 2 weeks, and sometimes doesn't finish her food.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo is on Natural Balance. Honestly it's not a food I'd pick if it wasn't for the limited ingredient diets that NB offers.

Like my banner everyone!


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Most Goldens would eat til they dropped, so I am careful about measuring Jaro's food--1 cup, twice a day, plus snacks. He is easting Taste of the Wild, right now the wetlands but I am switching to the Sierra Mt lamb that Joyce likes because it has less protein and I think Jaro was getting a little too much protein. He was getting the sand in his eyes thing which is the body secreting protein I was told.
> I will probably need some techy help if I make a banner. You all know how un good I am with the downloading etc. Taking the pictures I can do. I didn't even know I could put a signature photo until today. I do love it, Jamm.


really? About the sand in the eyes? Eye boogers twice a day here and they are tiny.....and than more if we have gone outback and she is running...........Is that fine IG or shouldn't they have the sand in the eyes at all? I had never heard of that and its very interesting to know.... what percent protein?


----------



## KaMu

BTW...if you call the company they will send you a sample if you ask,,,,,





TaraMom22 said:


> Just to clarify... Once the vet said not to let her graze, I stopped that. Even before I stopped it, she wasn't eating it once I started giving her meals. So, if I only gave her kibble, she wouldn't eat it.
> 
> I give her 1 cup kibble with 1/4 can wet food in the morning and again at night. Sometimes she doesn't finish it, so I wondered if it was too much.
> 
> Given others answers, it sounds like it isn't too much. I guess she just isn't a big eater.
> 
> I have a bag of Natural Balance Duck and Potato, which she seems indifferent to. Once we are done with the Pedigree, that will be the end of that. Too cheap for me, but that is what the prior owner gave her so I didn't want to switch it too fast.
> 
> Sounds like Taste of the Wild is popular here. I will have to decide if it is worth returning the Natural Balance, or whether to just let her finish it and then have her switch AGAIN.
> 
> I think I should ask in the food forum if she is eating enough. It sort of worries me that she has lost 3 lbs in 2 weeks, and sometimes doesn't finish her food.


----------



## iansgran

I think black eye boogers are ok, that is what Jaro has, but he hardly ever had them when he was on Eukanuba, and didn't start until we were almost completley changed to TOTW. I think the wetlands has something like 36% protein. I read somewhere about the eye boggers being the body secreting the protein, maybe on the forum, not sure, but it was recently. I don't know if black eye boogers (green yellow do) matters, but since a couple times Jaro also had soft poops I am switching over to the lamb formula which has lower protein. Not a lot but several percentage points. I got a ton of samples of dog kibble at Pet Supplies Plus, not TOTW, though. Most I use as training treats because Jaro eats anything.
With the losing weight issue, could just be readjustment to new home and routine and all. And some dogs like some people just eat less.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maya gets them too... never heard about the protein thing... would be worth finding out for sure!! Maya eats Nutrience All Natural Adult for medium breeds. 

She's eating less right now too... she kind of goes through phases. She will gobble everything some days, and then others, she doesn't bother.... like yesterday and today... no interest in her breakfast.


----------



## amandanmaggie

Maggie started shaking her head and scratching at her ears yesterday. They don't look red, but could the shaking and scratching indicate an ear infection? Or could it just be allergies?


----------



## Jamm

jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo is on Natural Balance. Honestly it's not a food I'd pick if it wasn't for the limited ingredient diets that NB offers.
> 
> Like my banner everyone!


Aww!! LOVE your Banner! Cosmo is so cute, He hasn't changed either! Just matured


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> Bad news, Cosmo had really soft poop again yesterday...BUT he is still gaining weight. At this point, I'm just going for gaining weight and overall health rather than solid poop. As with you, the soft poop is always on a walk/late in the day.
> 
> Training him not to cross the line was just a matter of repetition. At first you have to correct them every single time and it will probably take a lot of time. But they learn quickly if you're 100% consistent. Because we started the rule from day 1 it took only 2 or 3 tries until he understood. We also used the clicker to teach him an "out" command if he does cross the line. We utilize the line for every type of reward: ie. he sits behind the line to wait for his food, to get his leash put on before we go outside, to get a treat from the kitchen, etc. You could start with a baby gate and then take it away.
> 
> BTW, in my signature picture Cosmo is sitting at the line hoping for something.


Thanks for that, it's the consistency part that worries me!  
This poop thing sucks! Alfie poops good in the morning, then at lunchtime I walk him and he squats and poops about 3 separate times and each time the poops are softer and lighter in colour. By the end he is straining and only drips come out.  I walk him in the evening as well and he sometimes poops. 



Jamm said:


> I know! Every month we pass Im always like wow crazy odds! We are all literally in the same boat with our pups!
> 
> When did you guys bring your pups home? (if you guys remember) Joey was brought home on saturday June 12! At approx 11am


June 19 approx 1 or 2pm!!!!! 



TaraMom22 said:


> I am new to GoldenRetrieverForum.com. Ian'sgran suggested that I join in over here - but she didn't know Molly was actually born March 23rd... SO, can I please hang out over here even though I have a March baby. You guys look a lot more fun --- 3700+ posts! and March has 56 posts :no:.
> 
> We adopted Molly 2 weeks ago today. We had been on a waiting list with 2 Golden rescue groups in this area for 6 months and hadn't found the right golden for us. Molly belonged to a woman who was fighting health issues and looking for a new home for her. Our rescue volunteer heard about Molly and her owner and gave us her number. We were proud Molly owners 24 hours later.
> 
> DH and I both owned dogs as kids/teens, but this is the very first dog for our family (DD 11 and DS 9). In just 2 weeks, we are still learning our way, but Molly seems to be very happy, the kids are in heaven, and I think Molly is a super sweetie pie. She was showing lots of signs of separation anxiety at first, but that seems to have gotten a ton better in just the last few days. She is finally learning to ask to go out to go potty, but we are still working on that skill.
> 
> So, without further ado, here is Molly...


You're girl is beautiful!  I'm Charlotte and I have Alfie who is the baby of the group, born April 26! He's also around the biggest too! 



jackie_hubert said:


> I think you're right. We're gonna set up a system to have him go only twice a day and see if that helps.


I'm wondering about this too! I don't know weather to switch from walking him midday and evening to walking morning and evening and 'not letting' him poop during the day. I'm also not sure weather to actually stop him if he is straining. I don't want him to sorta get into the habit of trying to push it all out...if that makes sense?



jackie_hubert said:


> Ok, my middle finger has a slight sprain but nothing they need to do anything about. Most of the pain came from the nail on my finger which was almost ripped off.
> 
> Let's just say I am not taking cosmo off his halt if there might be other dogs around from now on.


*shudders* OUCH! :no:



TaraMom22 said:


> So - my first question. What is a reasonable amount for a 64lb female golden nearing 1yo to eat?
> 
> When we got Molly, we were told that she grazed when she wanted to. I had never heard of a big dog doing that, but figured we would keep doing what she was used to.
> 
> So, we bought the same kind of food (Pedigree puppy - not my choice, but we will slowly change later) and put a couple of cups in her dish. Well, she was eating no more than a cup a day. So, after a few days (and a new worry-wart mommy) I started giving her a meal morning and night of 1 cup kibble, 1/4 can food, and sometimes a spoonful of cottage cheese and/or a few green beans.
> 
> On Friday the vet said to not put down kibble but just do the 2 meals. So in the 10 days from adoption to vet visit she lost 3 lbs. I feel like her meals are small (1 cup kibble + 1/4 can wet food 2X day) but she doesn't always eat it all.
> 
> Am I giving her too much? The kibble bag says 4 cups a day, but she sure wouldn't eat that much.
> 
> And she gets a ton of exercise. We have a big backyard and she chases at least 100 balls a day, plus we walk about 2 miles every day.


I don't thnk there is a correct answer really. Alfie is not a big eater and has lost some weight so I'm trying to stuff his face and get him to put on what he lost. I guess over time you'll find a balance and know how much to feed her to maintain her adult weight. It helps to keep a chart of how much she is eating! 



KaMu said:


> we should all make that same banner for their first BD at those ages.....


Ooh yeah, I'm up for it too! Loving the new banners of Cosmo and Joey!


----------



## jweisman54

amandanmaggie said:


> How much does Izzy weigh?


Izzy is probably about 65 lbs right now.


----------



## jweisman54

KaMu said:


> BTW...if you call the company they will send you a sample if you ask,,,,,


Taramom, I don't know if I would keep switching kibble. She might get loose poops if you do that too much. If you want to try Taste of the Wild Lamb, I would return what you have and buy a small bag, but start mixing small amounts of her new food with her old food until there is more of the new food and nothing left of her old. Small amounts over a period of time works the best.


----------



## TaraMom22

Awww! Your baby pictures are all so cute! I wish I had puppy pictures of Molly!


----------



## TaraMom22

jweisman54 said:


> Taramom, I don't know if I would keep switching kibble. She might get loose poops if you do that too much. If you want to try Taste of the Wild Lamb, *I would return what you have* and buy a small bag, but start mixing small amounts of her new food with her old food until there is more of the new food and nothing left of her old. Small amounts over a period of time works the best.


Yea, I am already easing her off Pedigree, but now that I heard Natures Balance isn't that great (my bad for believing the pet store emp) it seems like a waste of energy to ease her off Pedigree onto Natures Balance and then off Natures Balance onto Taste of the Wild. At the same time, I am not sure it is worth returning this 1/3 eaten small bag of Natures Balance (esp since I would need to find the receipt :doh

So, I will go buy some Taste of the Wild and start adding a bit of that into her diet instead.

Which variety of Taste of the Wild do you all recommend???


----------



## iansgran

Joyce feeds Izzy Sierra Mt, the lamb variety. You might just mix the foods for a bit, unless you are having problems, then I wouldn't do that. I think shelters take opened bags of food if you have a lot. I have been mixing Jaro's TOTW with the puppy Eukanbua for months since we had such a big bag of it and you are suppose to switch slowly anyway. 
It was when I got to the almost only TOTW that Jaro started to get eye boogers (black and hard) a lot, couple times a day, when before I had only seen them occassionally. When I went back to mixing the old Eukanuba with TOTW Wetlands half and half again, the eye boogers went away. I googled eye boogers and protein and that is where I saw it before, several answer say they may just be the natural release of protein like we have when we sleep.


----------



## jweisman54

OMG, 
I made a sour cream coffee cake, just took it out of the pan to cool. Went into the other room to check on my fish tank and heard a noise. _Wait for it......................
_yup, you guessed it, it was Izzy up on the counter eating and eating. She ate 1/2 of the cake.........yes it had a bit of chocolate on it but I am sure she will be fine. So much for that dessert tonight! URGH!!!!!!!!! I would say some other fine choice words but would be kicked off of the forum.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Ian'sgran said:


> Most Goldens would eat til they dropped, so I am careful about measuring Jaro's food--1 cup, twice a day, plus snacks. He is easting Taste of the Wild, right now the wetlands but I am switching to the Sierra Mt lamb that Joyce likes because it has less protein and I think Jaro was getting a little too much protein. He was getting the sand in his eyes thing which is the body secreting protein I was told.
> I will probably need some techy help if I make a banner. You all know how un good I am with the downloading etc. Taking the pictures I can do. I didn't even know I could put a signature photo until today. I do love it, Jamm.


Where did you hear that about the body secreting protein? Sounds like an old wives tale to me...


----------



## jackie_hubert

KaMu said:


> really? About the sand in the eyes? Eye boogers twice a day here and they are tiny.....and than more if we have gone outback and she is running...........Is that fine IG or shouldn't they have the sand in the eyes at all? I had never heard of that and its very interesting to know.... what percent protein?


Unless they are a green colour little eye boogers are Usually just from irritation, like wind in eye or environmental allergies. Or sleep.


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> OMG,
> I made a sour cream coffee cake, just took it out of the pan to cool. Went into the other room to check on my fish tank and heard a noise. _Wait for it......................
> _yup, you guessed it, it was Izzy up on the counter eating and eating. She ate 1/2 of the cake.........yes it had a bit of chocolate on it but I am sure she will be fine. So much for that dessert tonight! URGH!!!!!!!!! I would say some other fine choice words but would be kicked off of the forum.


Omg! That little rascal! I'm so sorry she ruined your dessert. 

Can you put a baby gate up to block her access to the kitchen?


----------



## jackie_hubert

TaraMom22 said:


> Yea, I am already easing her off Pedigree, but now that I heard Natures Balance isn't that great (my bad for believing the pet store emp) it seems like a waste of energy to ease her off Pedigree onto Natures Balance and then off Natures Balance onto Taste of the Wild. At the same time, I am not sure it is worth returning this 1/3 eaten small bag of Natures Balance (esp since I would need to find the receipt :doh
> 
> So, I will go buy some Taste of the Wild and start adding a bit of that into her diet instead.
> 
> Which variety of Taste of the Wild do you all recommend???


Nb is not the worst of foods - def better than pedigree. I just don't like the low low protein so you have to feed a lot.


----------



## jweisman54

Jackie, which template on bannermaker did you use?


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> Jackie, which template on bannermaker did you use?


Hmm...can't remember. I know I had to fiddle around for a long time...

I used PowerPoint and paint to put the pictures together and colour the spaces in between. Took a little bit of time.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Taramom,* I don't know if I would keep switching kibble. She might get loose poops if you do that too muc*h. If you want to try Taste of the Wild Lamb, I would return what you have and buy a small bag, but start mixing small amounts of her new food with her old food until there is more of the new food and nothing left of her old. Small amounts over a period of time works the best.


Agreed........I should have added that point into my long post 

Roxy is ok! Vet felt is was/is scar tissue, its actually smaller more like a large egg in size........Ill monitor for redness warmth and or pain. I can walk her now which is good, but another week till she can have her FULL play rights 
My son took her for about an hours walk. So she was happy about that!


----------



## iansgran

Glad vet says Roxy is OK, but scar tissue as big as an egg. Wow. I remember telling someone after my knee surgery that the scaring was bad and they said I shouldn't worry about that. Told him I didn't mean the scars you could see on my skin, but the ones inside which kept my knees from bending right.
Izzy, you bad girl. I know mama's coffee cake is delish, but not good for you. Jaro hasn't done that yet, but I know it won't be long. He did eat that half a stick of butter, and anything Ian has in his hand Jaro thinks is fair game.


----------



## jweisman54

Well, I changed my sig. pic. It took over an hour using powerpoint, then photoshop to crop and save. It isn't perfect but it will do.

I am so glad Roxy is ok! An hour walk! I don't do that. I don't think I could last that long, LOL! I do seriously have to get outside and start walking with Izzy. It will be good for her and for me.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Would love your best Coffee Cake recipes. I haven't found a truly great one yet!


----------



## jweisman54

Jackie, It is the best coffee cake ever. Clearly, since Izzy ate half of it! I will post it on here after dinner tonight.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I need to try to make one of these Banners tomorrow, what age(s)?

Eeeeep about Izzy, what a piggy! Fin would do that too if given the opportunity, he would eat himself dead if given the chance, pig pig pig!


----------



## jweisman54

Here goes...

Sour Cream Coffee Cake

1/2 cup margerine or butter
1 cup sugar
2 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 cup sour cream (can substitute plain or vanilla yogurt also)
2 cups flour
1 1/2 teaspoons of baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda

topping and filling
1/2 cup sugar or brown sugar
2 teaspoons of cinnamon
1/2 cup chocolate chips

Cream butter or margerine, add sugar then eggs, sour cream (or yogurt) and vanilla
beat until smooth (by hand)
Add dry ingredients beat until smooth
Pour 1/2 the batter into a greased loaf pan then sprinkle 1/2 the topping and fill with the remainder of the batter. Top with the rest of the topping.
Bake at 350 degrees for 1 hour or until toothpick comes out clean. 
Let cool for about 15 minutes and remove from pan.

Awesome cake...........enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

jackie_hubert said:


> Unless they are a green colour little eye boogers are Usually just from irritation, like wind in eye or environmental allergies. Or sleep.



Fin's green eye boogers are like an indicator light that something is wrong. With the Nylabone and with the current issues, pre-meds we had green goopy eyes.


----------



## jweisman54

ILoveMyGolden said:


> I need to try to make one of these Banners tomorrow, what age(s)?
> 
> Eeeeep about Izzy, what a piggy! Fin would do that too if given the opportunity, he would eat himself dead if given the chance, pig pig pig!


I used pics from when we first got her so 7 weeks, 5 months and then 10 months.

I know she is just a bad piggy today!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

How do we know if we're exercising Fin too much?

Remember when we first brought them home we followed "rules" for exercise amounts? I feel like I've forgotten/ignored since he's gotten older, but what isn't healthy?

We're not running with him or power walking or anything crazy, but even retrieving and walks, surely there must be an upper limit for their current age?


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Glad vet says Roxy is OK, but scar tissue as big as an egg. Wow. I remember telling someone after my knee surgery that the scaring was bad and they said I shouldn't worry about that. Told him I didn't mean the scars you could see on my skin, but the ones inside which kept my knees from bending right.
> Izzy, you bad girl. I know mama's coffee cake is delish, but not good for you. Jaro hasn't done that yet, but I know it won't be long. He did eat that half a stick of butter, and anything Ian has in his hand Jaro thinks is fair game.


I know Sherie, I have been thinking the same thing, Id think scar tissue was maybe the width of a pencil or something. and isn't it a little soon for scar tissue? I asked and I know the tech I spoke with is very very good she works part time at the ER clinic I take my pets to. I just checked it again since I didn't have time earlier today I worked and rushed home grabbed Rox and off we went. It is still the size of a smaller egg lol... But definitely smaller and I guess we just watch. She did say this could take some time to completely resolve.......


Im making that cake Joyce as soon as I get all the ingredients. Ohhh and sorry to say... Izzy is not sorry this time, she really wanted it and loved it 



jweisman54 said:


> Jackie, It is the best coffee cake ever. Clearly, since Izzy ate half of it! I will post it on here after dinner tonight.


----------



## jweisman54

I love your banner, how did you make it. I want to re-do mine with some text.


----------



## jackie_hubert

KaMu said:


> Ohhh and sorry to say... Izzy is not sorry this time, she really wanted it and loved it


Haha! Don't worry, Cosmo wasn't sorry either yesterday when he nearly broke my hand...


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> I love your banner, how did you make it. I want to re-do mine with some text.


You can add words in Bannermaker or in paint or in powerpoint.

Gonna try to make some cake.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> I love your banner, how did you make it. I want to re-do mine with some text.





jackie_hubert said:


> You can add words in Bannermaker or in paint or in powerpoint.
> 
> Gonna try to make some cake.



I use photobucket Joyce, and the picnic too they both tie into each other


----------



## iansgran

Are those pay sites, Kathleen?


----------



## Jamm

I took Joey on a 2.5 hour walk yesterday. I left with a Golden Retriever, I came home with a Chocolate Lab mix! He was SOO dirty OMG. I hosed him down in the garage after haha. But it was beautiful! Took him on an hour walk this evening after dinner. Its been so nice and ive had the past couple of days off of work so its made for awesome Joey time! 

Im going to add dates to my banner too!


----------



## iansgran

I am trying just to add a sig picture and can't seem to do it much less get the banner


----------



## jackie_hubert

Ian'sgran said:


> I am trying just to add a sig picture and can't seem to do it much less get the banner


Sherie, if you post pictures here maybe one of us could make a banner for you and then give you specific instructions on how to make it your signature? I don't mind if you don't mind how my banner looks.


----------



## iansgran

Thanks, jackie, I will do that. I made a banner in photobucket, I think. Let me try and see if I can get that one here as signautre.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Lennon is so trying to take care of Dylan, he is truly an amazing puppy.
He follows him everywhere, Dylan was at the vets today an after many test they think he has *Pulmonary hypertension, *we have to wait and get the results from the cardiologist.


----------



## KaMu

Sherie go to photobucket, sign up, upload pictures, and than when you click on the pic you have uploaded it has all the options you can use. Save them as you go along and you can resize them there as well..........when all this is done go to CP edit signature and afte you have clicked on the link that says IMG..... than paste it in the signature box at signature options


----------



## jweisman54

KaMu said:


> Sherie go to photobucket, sign up, upload pictures, and than when you click on the pic you have uploaded it has all the options you can use. Save them as you go along and you can resize them there as well..........when all this is done go to CP edit signature and afte you have clicked on the link that says IMG..... than paste it in the signature box at signature options



I am going to try to re do mine in photbucket too.


----------



## KaMu

Bob Dylan said:


> Lennon is so trying to take care of Dylan, he is truly an amazing puppy.
> He follows him everywhere, Dylan was at the vets today an after many test they think he has *Pulmonary hypertension, *we have to wait and get the results from the cardiologist.



Ill be thinking about Dylan and hoping for a manageable outcome.......
Its so frightening the things that can happen to any of our dogs and cats.......I hate that they are subject to the same things we are........


----------



## iansgran

Thanks, all but I am still having trouble. My daughter says she will help me tomorrow.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Thanks, jackie, I will do that. I made a banner in photobucket, I think. Let me try and see if I can get that one here as signautre.



Sherie he has grown into an amazing looking male Golden!


----------



## jweisman54

Kathleen, I am lost, after I upload the pictures where do I go from there?


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Thanks, all but I am still having trouble. My daughter says she will help me tomorrow.



You HAD it!!!! and than it disappeared!!!!


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Kathleen, I am lost, after I upload the pictures where do I go from there?


After they are uploaded, click on the pic...........and than.... than go to edit on the toolbar..............you have to kind of play around and see what the site offers............Its really very easy once you know where things are............Ill try and paste more helpful images tomorrow I have to get some sleep, its my long week at work


----------



## jweisman54

Working on it!


----------



## TaraMom22

Okay, so I don't have baby pictures, so I can't do a cute filmstrip, but I can't even get one pictures to show up in my siggy. Do I need to upgrade my membership to be allowed to have a picture in my signature? If not, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## TaraMom22

Molly has a new toy. DH was given a deer antler for Molly. He gave it to her about 2 hours ago and she LOVES it. She hasn't let it go once in that 2 hours. She is going to wear her teeth out she is chewing so much. (Okay, I know that isn't true, but she is so loud with it that it sure sounds like it)


----------



## jackie_hubert

TaraMom22 said:


> Okay, so I don't have baby pictures, so I can't do a cute filmstrip, but I can't even get one pictures to show up in my siggy. Do I need to upgrade my membership to be allowed to have a picture in my signature? If not, what am I doing wrong?


You don't have to upgrade your membership...

You can try creating an album on photobucket and then inserting the URL under option 1. It's free.


----------



## jweisman54

Ditto what Jackie said.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> OMG,
> I made a sour cream coffee cake, just took it out of the pan to cool. Went into the other room to check on my fish tank and heard a noise. _Wait for it......................_
> yup, you guessed it, it was Izzy up on the counter eating and eating. She ate 1/2 of the cake.........yes it had a bit of chocolate on it but I am sure she will be fine. So much for that dessert tonight! URGH!!!!!!!!! I would say some other fine choice words but would be kicked off of the forum.


Can't blame Izzy, that cake sounds delishious! (sp?)  I saw the recipe, think I'll give it a go sometime!



ILoveMyGolden said:


> How do we know if we're exercising Fin too much?
> 
> Remember when we first brought them home we followed "rules" for exercise amounts? I feel like I've forgotten/ignored since he's gotten older, but what isn't healthy?
> 
> We're not running with him or power walking or anything crazy, but even retrieving and walks, surely there must be an upper limit for their current age?


At the moment, I'm walking Alfie around a mile midday and a mile in the evening! I'm not too strict so it could be slightly more than 2 miles per day. I probably wont increase anymore till he's 18 months, just to be sure. Alf doesn't get much of a run around as there's nowhere safe, but if he has a doggie friend around and they play in the garden for ages, depending on how tired he was I may only walk him once that day.



Bob Dylan said:


> Lennon is so trying to take care of Dylan, he is truly an amazing puppy.
> He follows him everywhere, Dylan was at the vets today an after many test they think he has *Pulmonary hypertension, *we have to wait and get the results from the cardiologist.


Aw no. :no: I hope Dylan is okay, so sweet of Lennon.


We have our Silver obedience test tonight...yikes! He *should* pass but who knows lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Good luck Alfie!!!

Maya has her FIRST obedience class tonight.... we are all very excited!

Okay, when will she realize that playing with her ball near the dishwasher is NOT a good idea, because it gets stuck under there?!?! 

Joyce, your coffee cake recipe sounds DELISH!!!! I am definitely making it for my dear bf this weekend, he has a heck of a sweet tooth (Okay, I might try a little piece myself too)


----------



## Jamm

I plan on starting Joey with a new obedience class probably next month! Im either going to do an obedience or start Agility or something fun with him. Something to get his mind going!


----------



## iansgran

OK, I have a three pic collage on photobucket which looks just like everyone elses but when I try to paste it all I get is "invalid file"


----------



## jweisman54

Ian'sgran said:


> OK, I have a three pic collage on photobucket which looks just like everyone elses but when I try to paste it all I get is "invalid file"


That happened to me last night. I wound up saving the picture that was in photobucket to my computer on my desktop. Then upload the picture as you would if you were changing your sig picture. It seemed to work for me that way.


----------



## jweisman54

URGH, I can't see my sig. pic anymore. Can anyone see it?


----------



## Maya's_Mom

I can see it!!

Sherie, I did mine on photobucket, and on the finished product, I right clicked and copied. then pasted into the box for our signature, if that makes sense??


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin did an intro to agility class already, I'm not continuing with agility for now, paranoid that at his current age it's too much high impact.

Thinking Rally-O next!


----------



## jweisman54

I see the sig now. Very strange!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Do ya like my new sig?  You can guess I used photobucket lol.....


----------



## jweisman54

Alfie's Girl said:


> Do ya like my new sig?  You can guess I used photobucket lol.....


very nice Charlotte, we think alike!


----------



## DianaM

So I got some sad news on Sunday... Gracie's daddy Keeper went to the bridge. He was almost 12.5 years old and I guess he's been struggling for a couple months now. I don't have the heart to ask my breeder exactly what happened just yet.. she is devestated about losing her boy. I met Keeper a few times and he always had the best smile on his face - the same great smile that he passed on to Gracie!

Gazebo Goldens, Golden Retrievers, Richmond, MI


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Here is a 1st and very basic attempt!


----------



## jweisman54

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Here is a 1st and very basic attempt!


Hey, you did it, it looks great!


----------



## iansgran

If this doesn't work, I am waiting until my daughter gets home.


----------



## iansgran

Well, I got something, but in the middle and too small


----------



## Mavrk

Ian'sgran said:


> Well, I got something, but in the middle and too small


Hmm, wonder why it shrunk... maybe you were using the reduced image on photobucket. I used http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/sherieberg/JaroMarch010-2-2.jpg to make this:


----------



## Jamm

aww guys our pups are so cute


----------



## jweisman54

I think I have to tweek mine a bit. I don't like the middle picture.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I wish I took equal (equally posed, zoomed in, something!) pictures like each month while he grew up! Would be cute!!


----------



## Jamm

ILoveMyGolden said:


> I wish I took equal (equally posed, zoomed in, something!) pictures like each month while he grew up! Would be cute!!


I tried to do that with Joey! But i stopped around 6 months or so haha..

8 weeks, 10 weeks, 6 months and I think 7 months.


----------



## jweisman54

Those are awesome pics Jamm! He doesn't fit in your lap anymore.


----------



## iansgran

My daughter came home. Let's see what gives.


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Here is a 1st and very basic attempt!


Oh my goodness he was adorable even as a little guy!!!



Ian'sgran said:


> If this doesn't work, I am waiting until my daughter gets home.


Hes so darn handsome Sherie!

Jam thats how Roxy looks in my lap!!!!! TOOOOOOO big! Everyones pics are great!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Everyone's pups look great. !


----------



## amandanmaggie

Alfie's Girl said:


> Do ya like my new sig?  You can guess I used photobucket lol.....


 
Love those pics of Alfie! He's beautiful! Seems he loves sticks as much as my Maggie.  I wish I had Maggie from a small pup. I bet she was a very cute pup!


----------



## amandanmaggie

Maya's_Mom said:


> Good luck Alfie!!!
> 
> Maya has her FIRST obedience class tonight.... we are all very excited!
> 
> Okay, when will she realize that playing with her ball near the dishwasher is NOT a good idea, because it gets stuck under there?!?!
> 
> Joyce, your coffee cake recipe sounds DELISH!!!! I am definitely making it for my dear bf this weekend, he has a heck of a sweet tooth (Okay, I might try a little piece myself too)


I know...Maggie gets her rolly toys under the chairs all the time, and then she spends a while digging for them to get them out. One time I refused to get it out for her, and ALL DAY, she kept going to the chair to look for her toy. She doesn't move on to another toy but keeps looking for the one that's under the chair until I get it out for her. Ugh...so annoying.

Good luck in class...Maggie is about to finish her first obedience class! I have learned a LOT! I will probably do the intermediate class next and then move on to agility. I may not start that until she's much older, though, to be sure that her joints can handle it.


----------



## TaraMom22

amandanmaggie said:


> I know...Maggie gets her rolly toys under the chairs all the time, and then she spends a while digging for them to get them out. One time I refused to get it out for her, and ALL DAY, she kept going to the chair to look for her toy. She doesn't move on to another toy but keeps looking for the one that's under the chair until I get it out for her. Ugh...so annoying.


Molly does it on purpose! She takes a ball, pushes it under the sofa intentionally, and then makes a game of digging for it. I think I might be breaking her of that, because each time she does it, I go retrieve the toy and put it up where she can't have it.

Now if I could just break her of the habit in the car. I have a minivan, and she loves shoving every toy I give her under the seats and digging for them. I have had to pull over more than once to get the toy out so she won't distract me while I am driving.


----------



## Jamm

jweisman54 said:


> Those are awesome pics Jamm! He doesn't fit in your lap anymore.


Haha no he doesnt! My big babe  I wish i continued with those pics... It would be so fun to see a weekly change!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Jamm said:


> Haha no he doesnt! My big babe  I wish i continued with those pics... It would be so fun to see a weekly change!


I wish we had done something similar too... my parents have an arch in the backyard, and we said we were going to continue taking pictures of Maya under it to see her growth.... we never got past the first time... lol.

Last Friday Maya and I were home alone and watching tv, and she made herself quite comfy on my lap. Big goof, not sure she realizes that she's not lap-sized anymore.... but I liked the snuggle anyway!!

First obedience class went well last night!!! She was very very well behaved.... I expected her to go crazy with all the other pups, but she sat right with us for the most part! There were a couple small really really really barky dogs, and I don't think she liked the noise AT ALL!!! (actually, the trainers told the one lady to leave her elderly mom at home next week, because the pup would FREAK out everytime he passed her, and the noise was so distracting for dogs and humans!)


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> very nice Charlotte, we think alike!


hehe yeah! 



DianaM said:


> So I got some sad news on Sunday... Gracie's daddy Keeper went to the bridge. He was almost 12.5 years old and I guess he's been struggling for a couple months now. I don't have the heart to ask my breeder exactly what happened just yet.. she is devestated about losing her boy. I met Keeper a few times and he always had the best smile on his face - the same great smile that he passed on to Gracie!
> 
> Gazebo Goldens, Golden Retrievers, Richmond, MI


That's so sad. Keeper lived to a good age. He's incredibly handsome and your breeder looks awesome!



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Here is a 1st and very basic attempt!


Aww I love it!  Especially the first pic, he's sitting so cute!



Ian'sgran said:


> If this doesn't work, I am waiting until my daughter gets home.


I see it!  lookin good!



TaraMom22 said:


> Molly does it on purpose! She takes a ball, pushes it under the sofa intentionally, and then makes a game of digging for it. I think I might be breaking her of that, because each time she does it, I go retrieve the toy and put it up where she can't have it.
> 
> Now if I could just break her of the habit in the car. I have a minivan, and she loves shoving every toy I give her under the seats and digging for them. I have had to pull over more than once to get the toy out so she won't distract me while I am driving.


lol, what is it with these pups and digging! Alfie digs the sofa itself sometimes! :doh:


Well.....good news, Alfie passed his Silver obedience test! But only just! He was a bit naughty too - in true Alfie style lol! :doh: So now we go up to Gold! There's NO WAY we're gonna pass that first time!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> I wish we had done something similar too... my parents have an arch in the backyard, and we said we were going to continue taking pictures of Maya under it to see her growth.... we never got past the first time... lol.
> 
> Last Friday Maya and I were home alone and watching tv, and she made herself quite comfy on my lap. Big goof, not sure she realizes that she's not lap-sized anymore.... but I liked the snuggle anyway!!
> 
> First obedience class went well last night!!! She was very very well behaved.... I expected her to go crazy with all the other pups, but she sat right with us for the most part! There were a couple small really really really barky dogs, and I don't think she liked the noise AT ALL!!! (actually, the trainers told the one lady to leave her elderly mom at home next week, because the pup would FREAK out everytime he passed her, and the noise was so distracting for dogs and humans!)


Go Maya!  Sounds like she behaves better than Alfie actually!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

YAY ALFIE!!!! Congrats on the pass!

Maya is a pretty good girl.... we just need some help with her excitement (which is why we were so suprised that she was calm last night!) Maybe she was just overwhelmed with all the other people/puppies? Near the end of the class she was starting to just not listen to me, she was tired of sitting, lol.


----------



## jweisman54

That is awesome about Maya. I don't know if we are going to do any more classes. We have been through 12 weeks of them already and I am really trying to reinforce them now. As far as agility.....I don't think I have the stamina for more....maybe if I were younger! As long as she continues to behave in the house (for the most part) and not jump on people (still working on that) and just be her lovable self, then that is good for me. She still does zoomies all the time too, and still chases her tail!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

we will likely just do this one round of classes (10weeks) and then that will be it. We just want to learn to tame her jumping and excitement.... otherwise she is a very very sweet girl.... (she is passed out on the couch beside me right now, I guess the class tired her out! LOL!). Thought about doing agility just for fun.... but she's not the most graceful girl, I can see her running into things and falling, lol.


----------



## iansgran

Mavrk, whomever you are, thanks for the help with photobucket. I see you are getting a puppy soon. Good luck, and you are welcome on this thread anytime.


----------



## amandanmaggie

TaraMom22 said:


> Molly does it on purpose! She takes a ball, pushes it under the sofa intentionally, and then makes a game of digging for it. I think I might be breaking her of that, because each time she does it, I go retrieve the toy and put it up where she can't have it.
> 
> Now if I could just break her of the habit in the car. I have a minivan, and she loves shoving every toy I give her under the seats and digging for them. I have had to pull over more than once to get the toy out so she won't distract me while I am driving.


 
I think it IS a game to them. She tried to do it on purpose, but I started spraying her with water each time she did it. I didn't want her to get into the habit of doing it. She's usually pretty good about it, but seems to be magically drawn under the chair I'm sitting in, so I usually just leave it there so she might get the idea that it's not the best place to put her toy. 

So I've had Maggie for 2 1/2 months, and she sometimes has nightmares. Does your dog ever have them? She has actually whined in her sleep and waken up confused and disoriented. She usually sleeps in the kitchen, because I am such a light sleeper, and I hear every movement she makes. Well, at 5:00 this morning, she wakes us up literally screaming. I've never heard a dog do that before. I thought she was in great pain, so I ran in, and as soon as I went in there, she was awake and wagging her tail in excitement to see me. I let her out to go to the bathroom and took her to my room to sleep for a couple of hours. She seems perfectly fine. Does your dog do that at all? Do you think she has nightmares because of past abuse? They didn't tell me that she came from an abusive situation, only that she had 2 families before me. Of course, they probably wouldn't admit that there was abuse. What do you think? I think I might ask the rescue forum as well to see what people have to say.


----------



## iansgran

My dogs have had dreams--make little noises, move legs etc. But real nightmares, no.


----------



## Jamm

Omg my dad bought a tv wall mount for my mom so he has all this tools out in the basement. So Joey and I come downstairs and he has his ball and I hear his big man scary bark, ARROO AROO AROOOO. I go and I look and theres the tool box, out open and on the floor. Joey is having a heart attack! haha hes such a baby.


----------



## jweisman54

No nightmares here either, just little noises and twitching!


----------



## jackie_hubert

My cat once had a nightmare - I'm sure it involved the dog...


----------



## wxman1995

Keala's dreams are funny to watch. She usually sleeps on her side (or her back) and it looks like she's swimming (her forelegs paddle) and she makes these cute little licking motions with her tongue. I had to make sure she was really asleep the first time I saw her do it. Now we just watch and laugh


----------



## amandanmaggie

So when Maggie and I went on our walk today, I took along the long lead, so I could do some recall training. Well, one of the men that I see walking his dogs often tried to approach me to say,"hi" and I didn't have a short enough lead on her, and she ran up to him, jumped and started to nip. It didn't hurt him, but he was pretty shocked by her behavior, and she was so overly excited, she wouldn't stop. He has dogs, so he tried to put her on her back, which made her more hysterical, and she continued to try to bite him. It was aweful, and a horrible setback to all of my hard work. I don't know why she jumps and bites when she gets overly stimulated. She hasn't acted like that in a while. It's really discouraging. All day, she has not wanted to obey, and now I have to worry about her biting other people. Do your pups still mouth a lot? Mine doesn't so much when she's calm; she just does it when she gets excited. Those with older Goldens, too, is this just a phase that she will grow out of? Or is this going to be something she always does?


----------



## jackie_hubert

If someone triedto put my dog on his back for being excited I would FLIP!!


----------



## Jamm

Joey is still very mouthy, especially when excited. I agree with Jackie that if someone put Joey on his back for 'training' I would not be pleased. One bit.


----------



## jweisman54

I agree, that man had no right to do that to maggie.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Sorry, didn't answer your questions because I was just super annoyed someone would do that to her. I'd be most angry because doing stuff like that can cause her to become fearful of strangers and thus aggressive. Especially since from her perspective she was just trying to engage and be playful as she would with another dog, she just doesn't know the rules 100% yet around *people*. 

Maggie is totally normal for her age and background. I would not let her engage with strangers anymore except in controlled situations around people you know and trust and who will let you be responsible for disciplining her if needed (obviously never by throwing her on her back but by not letting her interact when she's being inappropriate). Cosmo has received a tonne of training to date and he gets super excited (jumpy, kissy, etc.) around strangers - hence I started the Excessive Greeting Disorder Support Group on here. One look at that thread will show you that you have a perfectly normal excitable teenage puppy. While those dogs may not be nibbling as much as Maggie, remember that she's lacking many months of bite inhibition training so she's basically a little pup in that regard.

You're doing a great job!


----------



## amandanmaggie

Thanks for your support! I'm glad it's normal, and I will just walk away from people she doesn't know, instead of trying to get her to NOT jump on everyone she meets. 

Well, I should have said something to him, but he is much older than me, and I have been talking to him about dogs for a while and he has several dogs and she's my first, so I thought he would know better than I do. My roommate and him both said that Cesar does it to establish dominance, but I should have been the one to do it, not him, if I chose to do it, which I really don't want to do. Plus, she kind of does that, anyway, when we're at home without me putting her on her back.  I feel better, now, thanks! It's nice to know that she will, eventually, grow out of this. 

So, Maggie keeps obsessing about this toy she left under the chair. She keeps going over and digging under the chair to get it...I was trying to stick it out and not get it to teach her what happens if she pushes her toys under a chair, but I'm tired of her digging, so I'm going to get it. Ugh.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Do some reading on dominance theory and you'll find that it is not a well supported theory in the dog behavior world, especially after the 80s. I would stay far away from that guy...


----------



## amandanmaggie

jackie_hubert said:


> Do some reading on dominance theory and you'll find that it is not a well supported theory in the dog behavior world, especially after the 80s. I would stay far away from that guy...


 
I will do some reading on it...yeah, I should probably stay away from him, anyway. He and his wife DO seem a little strange. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## KaMu

amandanmaggie said:


> So when Maggie and I went on our walk today, I took along the long lead, so I could do some recall training. Well, one of the men that I see walking his dogs often tried to approach me to say,"hi" and I didn't have a short enough lead on her, and she ran up to him, jumped and started to nip. It didn't hurt him, but he was pretty shocked by her behavior, and she was so overly excited, she wouldn't stop. He has dogs, so he tried to put her on her back, which made her more hysterical, and she continued to try to bite him. It was aweful, and a horrible setback to all of my hard work. I don't know why she jumps and bites when she gets overly stimulated. She hasn't acted like that in a while. It's really discouraging. All day, she has not wanted to obey, and now I have to worry about her biting other people. Do your pups still mouth a lot? Mine doesn't so much when she's calm; she just does it when she gets excited. Those with older Goldens, too, is this just a phase that she will grow out of? Or is this going to be something she always does?


hmmm.......I remember a year ago with my first post asking about my trainer and how he put Roxy on her back when she got feisty. Now keep in mind...I adore all animals and would never in a million years do anything that was knowing wrong, in fact.. this was the first large dog I decided to actually try and formally train (Hello, I'm Kathleen and I'm training addict ) anyway.......I cant remember how the post went but I was shocked to learn that this is not favorable. Here I was at what I thought was an excellent training facility.
In hindsight as I look back over the year I can see now where this would have been a HUGH mistake had I not come to this forum in search of some good info on Goldens, training etc., from those that are experienced.
The single best three things I ever did were 1. Buy a Golden 2. Find these Forums and 3. Take Roxy and myself for training.
My recommendations are for training classes and continue to be consistent even when she is having an off day. If an owner gets huffy and all upset and body language exhibits the same this IMO only riles up the dog more. I'm not saying you or anyone does this its just an observation.
The other day at the vet I had only Roxys flat collar on and there were quite a few people there with their dogs. Roxy is curious about dogs but as Ive said little dogs don't phase her at all, so she was good in that respect. One gentleman asked if he could pet her and I said... sure just please don't pet her unless she is sitting all four on the ground please... He did and Roxy was very good, sure she squirmed and wiggled and ended up rolling on her back for tummy rubs but the gentleman was encouraging her  
Now that being said..........I also took Roxy for a walk on her flat collar but had the Halti with me just incase. Because I know it will be quite some time before our training becomes habit. Ive slacked this winter and Monday Ill be signing up for maybe two classes if I can manage it. We got to the end of some street where about 20 dogs started barking she turned and pulled so hard to get home it was like something out of a cartoon! I finally firmly and loudly said WAIT! and gave a quick yank on the lead. I stood still, she came back....I got my composure and put the halti on for the remainder of the walk. My plan is to keep walking this same route until she becomes comfortable. I also try and act very unaffected by the stimuli that affects her. The point here is there will be on and off days. Just try and be consistent with your training.



jackie_hubert said:


> If someone triedto put my dog on his back for being excited I would FLIP!!


Id absolutely not allow anyone to touch my dog. Next time maybe just casually mention that you "are attempting to train your dog with the Positive training methods. Putting A dog on its back is a big no no  Just turn your body away from her if she jumps...K? We really want to try and be consistent" 

Another thing I wanted to mention the other day someone was mentioning their dog in the car trying to get a ball. These Goldens and really any dog feels more secure in a moving car with a safety harness on. We use this one USA K9 Outfitters - Auto, SUV, and Truck Safety Gear I had also bought a mat that resembles a bath mat that I have on the seat so she doesnt slide. Having a dog loose in a car is just not safe for anyone. I have a bag that is specifically for Roxy for her leads, papers, poo baggies and other assorted things including a few toys, but I don't allow her to play in the car with anything



jweisman54 said:


> I agree, that man had no right to do that to maggie.


Dont touch my dog. 




jackie_hubert said:


> Sorry, didn't answer your questions because I was just super annoyed someone would do that to her. I'd be most angry because doing stuff like that can cause her to become fearful of strangers and thus aggressive. Especially since from her perspective she was just trying to engage and be playful as she would with another dog, she just doesn't know the rules 100% yet around *people*.
> 
> Maggie is totally normal for her age and background. I would not let her engage with strangers anymore except in controlled situations around people you know and trust and who will let you be responsible for disciplining her if needed (obviously never by throwing her on her back but by not letting her interact when she's being inappropriate). Cosmo has received a tonne of training to date and he gets super excited (jumpy, kissy, etc.) around strangers - hence I started the Excessive Greeting Disorder Support Group on here. One look at that thread will show you that you have a perfectly normal excitable teenage puppy. While those dogs may not be nibbling as much as Maggie, remember that she's lacking many months of bite inhibition training so she's basically a little pup in that regard.
> 
> You're doing a great job!


I second that!!!



amandanmaggie said:


> Thanks for your support! I'm glad it's normal, and I will just walk away from people she doesn't know, instead of trying to get her to NOT jump on everyone she meets.
> 
> Well, I should have said something to him, but he is much older than me, and I have been talking to him about dogs for a while and he has several dogs and she's my first, so I thought he would know better than I do. My roommate and him both said that Cesar does it to establish dominance, but I should have been the one to do it, not him, if I chose to do it, which I really don't want to do. Plus, she kind of does that, anyway, when we're at home without me putting her on her back.  I feel better, now, thanks! It's nice to know that she will, eventually, grow out of this.
> 
> So, Maggie keeps obsessing about this toy she left under the chair. She keeps going over and digging under the chair to get it...I was trying to stick it out and not get it to teach her what happens if she pushes her toys under a chair, but I'm tired of her digging, so I'm going to get it. Ugh.


----------



## iansgran

Kathleen, which seat belt did you get. We have one from when he was a puppy but it is really hard to get on. Also, so are you thinking of a boy, next time? Read the other thread


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> YAY ALFIE!!!! Congrats on the pass!
> 
> Maya is a pretty good girl.... we just need some help with her excitement (which is why we were so suprised that she was calm last night!) Maybe she was just overwhelmed with all the other people/puppies? Near the end of the class she was starting to just not listen to me, she was tired of sitting, lol.


Thankyou!  We've been through four 8 week training courses so far and I often find that the first one or two classes of the course, the dogs are more distracted. They soon calm down though! 



Jamm said:


> Omg my dad bought a tv wall mount for my mom so he has all this tools out in the basement. So Joey and I come downstairs and he has his ball and I hear his big man scary bark, ARROO AROO AROOOO. I go and I look and theres the tool box, out open and on the floor. Joey is having a heart attack! haha hes such a baby.


hehe, wish you'd had your camera handy! 



amandanmaggie said:


> So when Maggie and I went on our walk today, I took along the long lead, so I could do some recall training. Well, one of the men that I see walking his dogs often tried to approach me to say,"hi" and I didn't have a short enough lead on her, and she ran up to him, jumped and started to nip. It didn't hurt him, but he was pretty shocked by her behavior, and she was so overly excited, she wouldn't stop. He has dogs, so he tried to put her on her back, which made her more hysterical, and she continued to try to bite him. It was aweful, and a horrible setback to all of my hard work. I don't know why she jumps and bites when she gets overly stimulated. She hasn't acted like that in a while. It's really discouraging. All day, she has not wanted to obey, and now I have to worry about her biting other people. Do your pups still mouth a lot? Mine doesn't so much when she's calm; she just does it when she gets excited. Those with older Goldens, too, is this just a phase that she will grow out of? Or is this going to be something she always does?


As others have said, you're doing a great job! Don't look at it as a set back. Alfie gets jumpy and mouthy when he's too stimulated too. Just today when I got back from work, he was excited and started trying to nip my sleeves and hands! He actually tried jumping up at our obedience class test EXAMINER on wednesday. :doh:  As for a stranger pinning her - BIG NO NO!  Poor girl, it can't have been a nice experience for her.



KaMu said:


> Another thing I wanted to mention the other day someone was mentioning their dog in the car trying to get a ball. These Goldens and really any dog feels more secure in a moving car with a safety harness on. We use this one USA K9 Outfitters - Auto, SUV, and Truck Safety Gear I had also bought a mat that resembles a bath mat that I have on the seat so she doesnt slide. Having a dog loose in a car is just not safe for anyone. I have a bag that is specifically for Roxy for her leads, papers, poo baggies and other assorted things including a few toys, but I don't allow her to play in the car with anything!!!


That's a really good thing to bring up Kathleen. I've just started using a car harness for Alf as our trainer at class on Wendesdy told us this story. (We have 2 trainers - Steve and Sally. Sally was telling us what happened to Steve once.) Steve is a police dog trainer/handler and he was out on police work with his dog. They were in a car when Steve then had some kind of car accident. His dog was on the back seat without any harness of any kind and flew through the car so fast - it ripped his ear off.  No kidding. He had to have a ton of plastic surgery to re-attach it. So now I've been using the harness of Alfie.


----------



## Jamm

In December I bought Joey a seat belt. The Champion K9 one. Its amazing and I love it! It has a teather that you attatch to the seat belt which gives the dogs a bit more give. Joey can stand, head out the window, sit, lay down all while being safe and snapped in place. It cost $80.00 for the seatbelt, a collar, leash and shipping from the online store, but I honestly think its worth every penny!

Woops just fully read on more, yep I have the same one Kathleen has!


----------



## amandanmaggie

Thanks...you all have great suggestions. That was a big lesson learned for me. I've never had anyone try to mess with my dog, except when the trainer is training her. 

She's back to her normal self today, thank God. Yesterday was a REALLY off day. After that experience, she was not the same...she was extremely wrestless until bedtime. I was worried that it did some permanent damage and felt so guilty. I'm glad to see she's back to her normal, happy self.  I will definately try to either make her sit and have them wait to pet her or just walk past people and let no one touch/discipline her. Thanks!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

amandanmaggie said:


> Thanks...you all have great suggestions. That was a big lesson learned for me. I've never had anyone try to mess with my dog, except when the trainer is training her.
> 
> She's back to her normal self today, thank God. Yesterday was a REALLY off day. After that experience, she was not the same...she was extremely wrestless until bedtime. I was worried that it did some permanent damage and felt so guilty. I'm glad to see she's back to her normal, happy self.  I will definately try to either make her sit and have them wait to pet her or just walk past people and let no one touch/discipline her. Thanks!


You're doing great with Maggie!  Our pups are so big now that we forget they are still young. Our obedience trainer says Alfie is really still just a baby! He has a lot of maturing to do yet.


----------



## amandanmaggie

Alfie's Girl said:


> You're doing great with Maggie!  Our pups are so big now that we forget they are still young. Our obedience trainer says Alfie is really still just a baby! He has a lot of maturing to do yet.


 
Thanks! That's a good reminder! I just have to be patient and keep working with her and wait for her to mature. I do enjoy the "puppy" stuff, today. I was cleaning out the pool today, and I turned on the hose, and she went nuts trying to catch the water in her mouth! I think that's the first time she has played in the hose. I think, after I take her to the dog park, I will let her play in the water. She's so cute!

What do you all use for alternatives to rawhide or nylabones? I've tried both, but don't feel comfortable with her using them. And, she goes through the rawhides in like 5 minutes, and it's getting too expensive to buy them. Thanks!


----------



## jweisman54

I def. don't use rawhide but do use the aggressive chewer nylabones. I also buy the white cut femur bones which she loves. A lot of forum people use antlers as well. They are just too expensive in the area that I live in.


----------



## iansgran

Antlers I big yes. Joyce, they last forever and you can buy them online. Jaro has had one for 4 months and not made a dent in it. But sometimes it takes a while for the pup to like them. Nylabones have never been Jaro's favorite, and after Finlay, will not be around here.
Don't tell Izzy, but Joyce's coffee cake is cooling on my counter. I had a few nibbles, as did Jaro (his without the chocolate chips) and it is delish.


----------



## jweisman54

Have a piece while it is warm. I am glad you like...enjoy!


----------



## KaMu

amandanmaggie said:


> I will do some reading on it...yeah, I should probably stay away from him, anyway. He and his wife DO seem a little strange. Thanks for your advice.


 I don't think you need to necessarily stay away from them. They just might not realize that their are different approaches to training. I had to tell my entire family WHY I was doing what I was doing with Roxy while training her. Everything I learned, I shared with them, and when they saw the good results I had with Roxy they all joined in. Some people just don't know and it doesn't make them BAD people........



Ian'sgran said:


> Kathleen, which seat belt did you get. We have one from when he was a puppy but it is really hard to get on. Also, so are you thinking of a boy, next time? Read the other thread


We got the Champion Large seat belt system, a restraint strap and added in the moonglow lead (didn't want the collar) which Ill keep packed in Roxy bag in the car, I had ordered the moon glow seat belt to. I also added a large collapsible crate that Ill keep in the car trunk. Should we travel or anything comes up I have it. I got tired of looking at that pink material car harness. Sooooo much pink material lol To much.

As to a pup........I dunno, I think I just want whatever will be the best fit for Roxy. It really doesn't matter to me! But, all Ive read the two different sexes paired together seems to work better. Plus, I do love the "Bigness" (Im not even sure thats a word...bigness  of the males.



amandanmaggie said:


> Thanks! That's a good reminder! I just have to be patient and keep working with her and wait for her to mature. I do enjoy the "puppy" stuff, today. I was cleaning out the pool today, and I turned on the hose, and she went nuts trying to catch the water in her mouth! I think that's the first time she has played in the hose. I think, after I take her to the dog park, I will let her play in the water. She's so cute!
> 
> What do you all use for alternatives to rawhide or nylabones? I've tried both, but don't feel comfortable with her using them. And, she goes through the rawhides in like 5 minutes, and it's getting too expensive to buy them. Thanks!


I have used rawhide with my Maltese but it has only been during teething, and Id hold the rawhide and not let them have it by themselves. And as soon as it got nice and soggy, and they had that heavenly look of pleasure in their eyes, I chopped off the end 
I never gave it to Roxy because if you look at a rawhide that has been chewed it expands with the moisture. Some Goldens will gobble whole things if they are fearful someone is going to take their prized possession away. All I see there is intestinal blockage....... 
Raw frozen marrow bones are her favorite, but if there is a lot of marrow and she eats a lot of it I am guaranteed to have very loose poo for a day (not me but the dog). I found out here I think from Sherie that they should really only chew on them for an hour or 2 at a time.........is that correct Sherie? So that's what I have been doing letting her chew for an hour or so and than refreezing after a slight rinse. 
She also like ice cubes. In fact, I bought some inexpensive ice cube trays with the intentions of filling the trays with a mixture water kibble or chicken broth unsalted. That is just another little interesting tidbit I learned here on the forum. I have yet to try it though. 
Frozen kongs are a good idea to, stuffed with yogurt or pumpkin or both along with some kibble.
Like Sherie I'm just not chancing the nylabones. Yet the ones for strong chewers are suppose to be safe.



jweisman54 said:


> I def. don't use rawhide but do use the aggressive chewer nylabones. I also buy the white cut femur bones which she loves. A lot of forum people use antlers as well. They are just too expensive in the area that I live in.


The antlers were not such a big hit here, we have two and every once in awhile Roxy will pick it up to chew a little. I also bought one of those white femur bones which Roxy likes but I always wonder what they have added to them to make them white! 



DianaM said:


> So I got some sad news on Sunday... Gracie's daddy Keeper went to the bridge. He was almost 12.5 years old and I guess he's been struggling for a couple months now. I don't have the heart to ask my breeder exactly what happened just yet.. she is devestated about losing her boy. I met Keeper a few times and he always had the best smile on his face - the same great smile that he passed on to Gracie!
> 
> Gazebo Goldens, Golden Retrievers, Richmond, MI


Im sorry Gracie's Sire passed away Diana...



amandanmaggie said:


> I think it IS a game to them. She tried to do it on purpose, but I started spraying her with water each time she did it. I didn't want her to get into the habit of doing it. She's usually pretty good about it, but seems to be magically drawn under the chair I'm sitting in, so I usually just leave it there so she might get the idea that it's not the best place to put her toy.
> 
> So I've had Maggie for 2 1/2 months, and she sometimes has nightmares. Does your dog ever have them? She has actually whined in her sleep and waken up confused and disoriented. She usually sleeps in the kitchen, because I am such a light sleeper, and I hear every movement she makes. Well, at 5:00 this morning, she wakes us up literally screaming. I've never heard a dog do that before. I thought she was in great pain, so I ran in, and as soon as I went in there, she was awake and wagging her tail in excitement to see me. I let her out to go to the bathroom and took her to my room to sleep for a couple of hours. She seems perfectly fine. Does your dog do that at all? Do you think she has nightmares because of past abuse? They didn't tell me that she came from an abusive situation, only that she had 2 families before me. Of course, they probably wouldn't admit that there was abuse. What do you think? I think I might ask the rescue forum as well to see what people have to say.


Ive read that on the forum recently I think. Roxy still doesn't make noises while sleeping, at least not while I'm awake......


----------



## amandanmaggie

KaMu said:


> I don't think you need to necessarily stay away from them. They just might not realize that their are different approaches to training. I had to tell my entire family WHY I was doing what I was doing with Roxy while training her. Everything I learned, I shared with them, and when they saw the good results I had with Roxy they all joined in. Some people just don't know and it doesn't make them BAD people........
> 
> 
> 
> We got the Champion Large seat belt system, a restraint strap and added in the moonglow lead (didn't want the collar) which Ill keep packed in Roxy bag in the car, I had ordered the moon glow seat belt to. I also added a large collapsible crate that Ill keep in the car trunk. Should we travel or anything comes up I have it. I got tired of looking at that pink material car harness. Sooooo much pink material lol To much.
> 
> As to a pup........I dunno, I think I just want whatever will be the best fit for Roxy. It really doesn't matter to me! But, all Ive read the two different sexes paired together seems to work better. Plus, I do love the "Bigness" (Im not even sure thats a word...bigness  of the males.
> 
> 
> 
> I have used rawhide with my Maltese but it has only been during teething, and Id hold the rawhide and not let them have it by themselves. And as soon as it got nice and soggy, and they had that heavenly look of pleasure in their eyes, I chopped off the end
> I never gave it to Roxy because if you look at a rawhide that has been chewed it expands with the moisture. Some Goldens will gobble whole things if they are fearful someone is going to take their prized possession away. All I see there is intestinal blockage.......
> Raw frozen marrow bones are her favorite, but if there is a lot of marrow and she eats a lot of it I am guaranteed to have very loose poo for a day (not me but the dog). I found out here I think from Sherie that they should really only chew on them for an hour or 2 at a time.........is that correct Sherie? So that's what I have been doing letting her chew for an hour or so and than refreezing after a slight rinse.
> She also like ice cubes. In fact, I bought some inexpensive ice cube trays with the intentions of filling the trays with a mixture water kibble or chicken broth unsalted. That is just another little interesting tidbit I learned here on the forum. I have yet to try it though.
> Frozen kongs are a good idea to, stuffed with yogurt or pumpkin or both along with some kibble.
> Like Sherie I'm just not chancing the nylabones. Yet the ones for strong chewers are suppose to be safe.
> 
> 
> 
> The antlers were not such a big hit here, we have two and every once in awhile Roxy will pick it up to chew a little. I also bought one of those white femur bones which Roxy likes but I always wonder what they have added to them to make them white!
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry Gracie's Sire passed away Diana...
> 
> 
> 
> Ive read that on the forum recently I think. Roxy still doesn't make noises while sleeping, at least not while I'm awake......


I think pairing opposite sex Goldens works well. We have an older male with Maggie, and they are inseperable. He is in love with her, actually, and hates to leave her side. And I knew he would be aggressive towards a male, so that's why I bought a female. I think 2 females might work, though. You are brave to get another puppy. If I got another one, I would definately wait until Maggie is over this horrible teen phase.


----------



## KaMu

I'm actually in no hurry for another. This year... next year... the following year....whenever  I just want all my ducks in a row, so to speak.

That being said I don't think what the goldens are going through and I speak only for Roxy.....I don't think its so bad do you? I was expecting total chasos!!!! I'll admit, it is a challenge at times but what worth doing in this life isn't?


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Antlers I big yes. Joyce, they last forever and you can buy them online. Jaro has had one for 4 months and not made a dent in it. But sometimes it takes a while for the pup to like them. Nylabones have never been Jaro's favorite, and after Finlay, will not be around here.
> Don't tell Izzy, but Joyce's coffee cake is cooling on my counter. I had a few nibbles, as did Jaro (his without the chocolate chips) and it is delish.



Excuse me Sherie, may I have a slice...please?


----------



## KaMu

btw....that large lump is completely gone on Roxys abdomen. She had a bath today and Im relieved all that is over and done with. We did sign up with Trupanion. Ill keep the VPI since its through my work and cancel next month when Her policy will be in full force. I'm making an appointment to see the vet in 2 weeks so she can have documentation that her elbows are ok, teeth etc. They need that in the records once the policy is in force.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

amandanmaggie said:


> Thanks! That's a good reminder! I just have to be patient and keep working with her and wait for her to mature. I do enjoy the "puppy" stuff, today. I was cleaning out the pool today, and I turned on the hose, and she went nuts trying to catch the water in her mouth! I think that's the first time she has played in the hose. I think, after I take her to the dog park, I will let her play in the water. She's so cute!
> 
> What do you all use for alternatives to rawhide or nylabones? I've tried both, but don't feel comfortable with her using them. And, she goes through the rawhides in like 5 minutes, and it's getting too expensive to buy them. Thanks!


Alfie has a large selection of roast knuckle bones, they're really cheap and last for months! I expect you can buy them in most pet stores. They are basically roast marrow bones.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

So glad to hear Roxy's lump is gone! 

I have looked at the roasted knuckle bones at the pet stores... but am worried what they might do to my beige carpets? I buy Maya the raw marrow bones and she loooooooves them!

Pssssttt... Izzy, cake is in the oven here!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Let Izzy and I know how you all like the Coffee Cake. I know she is salivating just thinking about another one on someone else's countertop!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro woke me up at 5 throwing up on my bed. It was foamy with little bits of wood in it. We have a wood pile in the backyard and he loves to get a log and chew on it. My daughter and I don't let him, but Ian'sgrandpa doesn't pay much attention. And I do let him outside to potty alone, so he could have got it then. Seems ok the rest of the day, and we did go buy a tarp and cover the wood pile hoping that will keep him out of it.


----------



## amandanmaggie

KaMu said:


> I'm actually in no hurry for another. This year... next year... the following year....whenever  I just want all my ducks in a row, so to speak.
> 
> That being said I don't think what the goldens are going through and I speak only for Roxy.....I don't think its so bad do you? I was expecting total chasos!!!! I'll admit, it is a challenge at times but what worth doing in this life isn't?


 
Yep, I think it's totally worth it. It is fun seeing the puppy silliness. I need to enjoy that part of it while it lasts, though, the training part is very tiring, so it's hard to appreciate either right now. 2 Goldens are better than one, though.


----------



## amandanmaggie

Ian'sgran said:


> Jaro woke me up at 5 throwing up on my bed. It was foamy with little bits of wood in it. We have a wood pile in the backyard and he loves to get a log and chew on it. My daughter and I don't let him, but Ian'sgrandpa doesn't pay much attention. And I do let him outside to potty alone, so he could have got it then. Seems ok the rest of the day, and we did go buy a tarp and cover the wood pile hoping that will keep him out of it.


 
I hope he is ok...he probably is. Maggie chews/swollows sticks and is fine, though, she doesn't do it as much as she used to.


----------



## KaMu

Will be thinking about you and Jaro Sherie........Its always something 
pooping ok?


----------



## iansgran

Smelly and a little soft poo, and he let out a yelp once while doing it. But seems fine. You would think they would learn not to eat junk. I think he has an iron tummy, so few issues there really. Knock on wood. Well maybe not rotten log wood.


----------



## KaMu

Sherie please update us tomorrow on hoe hes doing. I hope his poop firms up by tomorrow.!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Poor jaro? Hope he's ok. 

I made the cake right away when you posted the recipe. Yummy! I left out the chocolate and baked for 50min. Gonna cut it down to 45 next time and do 3 layers. Cosmo did not get any, lol.


----------



## TaraMom22

Jamm said:


> Joey is still very mouthy, especially when excited. I agree with Jackie that if someone put Joey on his back for 'training' I would not be pleased. One bit.


Poor Maggie. I bet that is a technique from that "Alpha Dog" method, which has been reported to make dogs stressed out. I much prefer the Positive Discipline, Negative Punishment styles.


----------



## jweisman54

I am glad those of you who baked the cake liked it.

On another note, kind of like what Jaro did. We went to a concert tonight (those of you oldies would know the Guess Who) anyway, we got home and in Izzy's mouth was the other half of a night light. She ate the bulb and the part that screws into the base. My fault, I left it unplugged from the wall when I vacuumed. She hasn't pooped yet but who knows what I might find in the am. I don't want to make a trip to the vet. I am hoping the glass we found on the floor is all of it but it didn't look like enough and we couldn't find the metal part that it screws into. PUPPIES!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is like having another full time job.


----------



## TaraMom22

amandanmaggie said:


> So I've had Maggie for 2 1/2 months, and she sometimes has nightmares. Does your dog ever have them? She has actually whined in her sleep and waken up confused and disoriented. She usually sleeps in the kitchen, because I am such a light sleeper, and I hear every movement she makes. Well, at 5:00 this morning, she wakes us up literally screaming. I've never heard a dog do that before.... Do you think she has nightmares because of past abuse? They didn't tell me that she came from an abusive situation, only that she had 2 families before me. Of course, they probably wouldn't admit that there was abuse. What do you think? I think I might ask the rescue forum as well to see what people have to say.


Poor Maggie! You have to wonder what makes her so upset!

Molly wasn't abused. We got her direct from the woman who had her. We found her through our Golden Retriever Rescue volunteer rep, but she was still with her first owner. Her first owner has cancer and is in very poor health. She couldn't keep up with Miss Molly Too Much Energy For Her Own Good. Molly has had a few "normal" nightmares, but nothing like you describe. Your poor baby!


----------



## TaraMom22

amandanmaggie said:


> So, Maggie keeps obsessing about this toy she left under the chair. She keeps going over and digging under the chair to get it...I was trying to stick it out and not get it to teach her what happens if she pushes her toys under a chair, but I'm tired of her digging, so I'm going to get it. Ugh.


I can highly recommend our method. We have had Molly for 19 days. She still occasionally puts her toys under the sofa, but each time I dig it out and put it in the OUT OF REACH toy bin. In just 19 days it has gone from 10+ times a day to 1-2 times a day.


----------



## DianaM

I created my banner! I did it all in Paint haha. It's so fun to see how the dogs have changed over the year. I can't believe my puppy will be one soon!

Also, I took this picture on Friday when we had AWESOME weather. The creek in our sub was really flowing so I let Gracie explore. She stuck her face in, then did the paw at the water thing then jumped right in and walked around. So she seems to be enjoying the water! This summer will be fun


----------



## iansgran

Jaro seems fine even if his poop is still a little off color and soft. Like Cosmo it starts out firm, then gets soft toward the end. Whining a bit a little bit ago because he wanted to go outside and play with the kids. Hope Izzy is doing ok. Eating anything bad worries me, I know it must you, too, Joyce. My husband worked a few hours a week at Borders bookstore and they just closed his store. No problem for us, but not so good for the rest of the employees. Very sad day for them all. John will just play more bridge and work in the garden. It is time to get ready to plant. If only we could get Jaro to dig where we wanted him to. Any hints on how to do that?


----------



## Jamm

Im noticing lots of other members have been doing the time lapse photos of their pups!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> So glad to hear Roxy's lump is gone!
> 
> I have looked at the roasted knuckle bones at the pet stores... but am worried what they might do to my beige carpets? I buy Maya the raw marrow bones and she loooooooves them!
> 
> Pssssttt... Izzy, cake is in the oven here!!!


We put an old towel down or an old sheet/pillowcase! Once the outside has been chewed off they are not so bad though - so just drool then! 



Ian'sgran said:


> Jaro woke me up at 5 throwing up on my bed. It was foamy with little bits of wood in it. We have a wood pile in the backyard and he loves to get a log and chew on it. My daughter and I don't let him, but Ian'sgrandpa doesn't pay much attention. And I do let him outside to potty alone, so he could have got it then. Seems ok the rest of the day, and we did go buy a tarp and cover the wood pile hoping that will keep him out of it.


Aww no, Alfie is a stick/wood eater if ever he can find some. :doh: Glad he seems to be okay though, it's worrying I know.



jweisman54 said:


> I am glad those of you who baked the cake liked it.
> 
> On another note, kind of like what Jaro did. We went to a concert tonight (those of you oldies would know the Guess Who) anyway, we got home and in Izzy's mouth was the other half of a night light. She ate the bulb and the part that screws into the base. My fault, I left it unplugged from the wall when I vacuumed. She hasn't pooped yet but who knows what I might find in the am. I don't want to make a trip to the vet. I am hoping the glass we found on the floor is all of it but it didn't look like enough and we couldn't find the metal part that it screws into. PUPPIES!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is like having another full time job.


Oh my! Izzy it such a cheeky monkey!!!!! Hope she's doing okay.......:crossfing



DianaM said:


> I created my banner! I did it all in Paint haha. It's so fun to see how the dogs have changed over the year. I can't believe my puppy will be one soon!
> 
> Also, I took this picture on Friday when we had AWESOME weather. The creek in our sub was really flowing so I let Gracie explore. She stuck her face in, then did the paw at the water thing then jumped right in and walked around. So she seems to be enjoying the water! This summer will be fun


Gracie is looking sooo grown up now!  Her coat especially looks awesome!


----------



## jweisman54

I tried to work Izzy outside and it was such a failure. I have a 30 ft. lead and did a sit/stay and all she wants to do is eat the leash. This has been constant for 11 months. Any suggestions?


----------



## iansgran

Leash eating is big around here too. So any suggestion will be welcome. Joyce, is Izzy ok after her last little secret feast?


----------



## jweisman54

She is fine, she never got sick from anything which is a good thing. The leash biting though, so frustrating!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Ah the leash biting...I fing that I have to be very clear about play time vs work time in order to keep it under control.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Leash eating is big around here too. So any suggestion will be welcome. Joyce, is Izzy ok after her last little secret feast?


ok so Ive been sitting here thinking of how I might be able to help with the leash eating. We also use now a 50ft lead, I thought it was a hundred ft but its only 50 which is good enough.

Originally when I first started using the longer lead for play Roxy would grab it and run, I let her because the purpose for me was not to hold the lead but just let her run around with it dragging and have it be long enough that I could grab the end should I need instant control. It got to the point where (and I did try to video tape it) she would sit to have the lead put on (because she related this to playtime) than she would grab all 30 ft and carry it to where we throw her balls etc. than shed drop it and it never bothered her. She hasn't done that the past few months but boy was that ever cute the few months she did do it!!!! I have to say that I do have a whopper of a scar going around my one ankle. It had been a rainy day and the lead was moist I had no socks on just me sneakers, some how the lead got wrapped around my ankle and she ran after something the lead swished around my ankle as she went 100 miles an hour! That was the beginning of last fall!!!! It took a good month to heal. It irritated me because I love wearing an ankle bracelet in the summer  Ohhh well.........
So after all that talk, all I can come up with is that I use her short regular lead for walking to her area of the yard for her to do her business. I let her do her business in my yard BEFORE I take her on a walk. She knows the difference in leads, they all hang by the front door. If I put the long lead on she knows exactly what we are going to do. 

I don't have that problem with her biting the leash or lead.


----------



## jweisman54

Jackie, so how do you stop the leash biting?


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


> I tried to work Izzy outside and it was such a failure. I have a 30 ft. lead and did a sit/stay and all she wants to do is eat the leash. This has been constant for 11 months. Any suggestions?


 
I know...Maggie started doing that to her long lead. She thinks it's another toy to play with. My trainer suggested putting cayan (sp?) pepper on it. I haven't tried it yet, because I've had major obedience problems for the last couple of days. Maggie has just been COMPLETELY refusing to come or do anything I tell her to. It's so frustrating, being completely ignored. Today was getting better, but I will just have to use treats more.


----------



## amandanmaggie

TaraMom22 said:


> I can highly recommend our method. We have had Molly for 19 days. She still occasionally puts her toys under the sofa, but each time I dig it out and put it in the OUT OF REACH toy bin. In just 19 days it has gone from 10+ times a day to 1-2 times a day.


 
Good idea! I will try that. How much time do you allow until she can have it again? We have a mantle where I put all of Maggie's toys that I don't necessarily want her to have free access to, like rawhides, super squeeky toy, and her kong. I'm just not sure how much time should pass until she gets it again.


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


> Jackie, so how do you stop the leash biting?


 
Glad to hear Izzy is ok after eating a lightbulb? I can't believe that didn't hurt her. She must have an iron stomach. Maggie seems to, too. I'm suprised she hasn't become violently ill with some of the things she puts in her mouth.


----------



## jackie_hubert

We haven't stopped it completely but I have noticed that he only does it when he is in play mode. He generally starts biting his leash immediately after I say off you go which is his do whatever you want command, though often on leash. He bounces around with his leash in his mouth and i don't correct him. Then we practice returning to work and I say leave it and heel. Sometimes it takes him a second to compose himself and I have to stop, have him sit, then leave it and heel. We practice that a lot with more work time than play. When we use the long lead for training we keep our working demeanor. If he does well for the set of training tasks we tell him off you go. It has to be really clear what mode you're in. When we track we use a long lead and he never bites it while tracking cause he knows he's working. We had a lot if practice with the guide dogs we boarded.


----------



## DianaM

We use the leave it command and Gracie will let go of the leash. She is also one who loves grabbing the leash. Sometimes I don't mind because she will "walk herself" and it acts like a gentle leader when she's holding on to it lol. But most other times she tries to grab it and I tell her to leave it and she listens.


----------



## Jamm

When Joeys really hyper he will grab the leash, but other then that hes too busy smelling everything!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

When Fin is hyper or wants to hold something his mouth is all over the leash. I tell him "off" and stop walking and that's usually enough. 

I'm bad though, when we get a few houses from home I fold the leash and let him "take it" and he trots home with it!

Fin had the last of his anitbiotics this morning, HUGE fingers crossed he comes off these ones ok. He is will on the probiotic for another two weeks (this is different from last time) and my gosh am I hoping he can manage this time. Calling the vet just to update this morning and we'll see how the next few days (and nights!) go.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> We haven't stopped it completely but I have noticed that he only does it when he is in play mode. He generally starts biting his leash immediately after I say off you go which is his do whatever you want command, though often on leash. He bounces around with his leash in his mouth and i don't correct him. Then we practice returning to work and I say leave it and heel. Sometimes it takes him a second to compose himself and I have to stop, have him sit, then leave it and heel. We practice that a lot with more work time than play. When we use the long lead for training we keep our working demeanor. If he does well for the set of training tasks we tell him off you go. It has to be really clear what mode you're in. When we track we use a long lead and he never bites it while tracking cause he knows he's working. We had a lot if practice with the guide dogs we boarded.


Wow, Jackie, you put me to shame! I think I might send Alfie over to you for a while and you can train him up for me!


----------



## jweisman54

So, I heard something disturbing this morning. Izzy's breeder has done it yet again. Izzy's mom has now, for the past three heats, been bred with Izzy's father. The breeder also bred one of her other bitches who had a litter last heat as well and is not even 2. Tell me this is not an "I am in it for the money" deal! Makes me sick!


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> So, I heard something disturbing this morning. Izzy's breeder has done it yet again. Izzy's mom has now, for the past three heats, been bred with Izzy's father. The breeder also bred one of her other bitches who had a litter last heat as well and is not even 2. Tell me this is not an "I am in it for the money" deal! Makes me sick!


I dont know Joyce...I know from what I have read here that that sometimes happens and is not always a bad thing. I think other things have to be taken into account. However, not even being 2 years old and having no clearances doesn't sound to good. (again I was not even aware of what clearances were, I know now but...) Than again, maybe it was an accidental breeding 
So many factors could be going on.......I'm the last one to offer advice...maybe the main forum?


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> So, I heard something disturbing this morning. Izzy's breeder has done it yet again. Izzy's mom has now, for the past three heats, been bred with Izzy's father. The breeder also bred one of her other bitches who had a litter last heat as well and is not even 2. Tell me this is not an "I am in it for the money" deal! Makes me sick!


To be honest calling her a "breeder" is giving her a lot of credit. Don't let it get to you, though I know it's tough to know you trusted someone who sort of scammed you. At least you can tell others to stay away. I didnt realize that my cat came from the same type of place until he got sick and I was angry at them and myself for a long time, but it made me learn a lot about breeding animals and selecting the right breeder for cosmo. And I went into animal welfare as a result and now can tell a lot of pp to stay away from bybs and have evidence for doing so.


----------



## iansgran

It is only the long cotton leash we use for recall that Jaro bites. His walking leashes he leaves alone now, although he used to bite chew them if we were not walking and I just had him tied to me or near me.
I had a dream--nightmare--about Jaro. It began with some of the crazy dream stuff, I was folding up the car's seat to put it back in the car and had Jaro on a leash. I gave the him to someone to hole while I finished what I was doing and when I went back to get him she had another dog (golden mix) she tried to give me and said she was holding two dogs and the other person took Jaro. I was telling her that Jaro was microchipped and I was going to call the police when I woke up. Wonder where that came from, but I won't be asking any strangers to hole him for me for sure.
The daffodils are blooming and it is nice outside. Time for some recall training in the back yard, or maybe getting the dog park pass after all. Since we are retired we could go when there are not so many dogs there.


----------



## iansgran

ILoveMyGolden, please read the thread posted by SummersMom about Nylabones getting imbedding in stomach and intestines.


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> When Fin is hyper or wants to hold something his mouth is all over the leash. I tell him "off" and stop walking and that's usually enough.
> 
> I'm bad though, when we get a few houses from home I fold the leash and let him "take it" and he trots home with it!
> 
> Fin had the last of his anitbiotics this morning, HUGE fingers crossed he comes off these ones ok. He is will on the probiotic for another two weeks (this is different from last time) and my gosh am I hoping he can manage this time. Calling the vet just to update this morning and we'll see how the next few days (and nights!) go.


Praying that his GI issues stay good now .........



Ian'sgran said:


> It is only the long cotton leash we use for recall that Jaro bites. His walking leashes he leaves alone now, although he used to bite chew them if we were not walking and I just had him tied to me or near me.
> I had a dream--nightmare--about Jaro. It began with some of the crazy dream stuff, I was folding up the car's seat to put it back in the car and had Jaro on a leash. I gave the him to someone to hole while I finished what I was doing and when I went back to get him she had another dog (golden mix) she tried to give me and said she was holding two dogs and the other person took Jaro. I was telling her that Jaro was microchipped and I was going to call the police when I woke up. Wonder where that came from, but I won't be asking any strangers to hole him for me for sure.
> The daffodils are blooming and it is nice outside. Time for some recall training in the back yard, or maybe getting the dog park pass after all. Since we are retired we could go when there are not so many dogs there.


Thats is a nightmare not a dream Sherie  

I took the time this morning after reading a post on the main forum to print up and make copies with all Roxys info, contact numbers, vets, microchip # and all that to have on hand, Ill carry one in her bag and give one to the vet.......

 I see those petite daffodils for sale in the stores and may just get some. 

We are headed out in a bit to do the biweekly dog food run and will stop and sign Roxy up for a class or 2 it just all depends on the times avail and the days. Roxy doesnt remember her recall to well these past few days 
I sure hope she snaps back into gear once we are back at training!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ian'sgran said:


> ILoveMyGolden, please read the thread posted by SummersMom about Nylabones getting imbedding in stomach and intestines.


Got it 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Jackie, the breeding was definitely not accidental. She planned for it. I have absolutely no regard for this woman.


----------



## TaraMom22

amandanmaggie said:


> I know...Maggie started doing that to her long lead. She thinks it's another toy to play with. My trainer suggested putting cayan (sp?) pepper on it. I haven't tried it yet, because I've had major obedience problems for the last couple of days. Maggie has just been COMPLETELY refusing to come or do anything I tell her to. It's so frustrating, being completely ignored. Today was getting better, but I will just have to use treats more.


We bought bitter apple spray off amazon and sprayed it on her leashes. Seems to have worked. I guess I should have sprayed it on the handles of all my reusable shopping bags because Molly has chewed through every handle of every bag I have stupidly left where she could get to it. :doh:



amandanmaggie said:


> Good idea! I will try that. How much time do you allow until she can have it again? We have a mantle where I put all of Maggie's toys that I don't necessarily want her to have free access to, like rawhides, super squeeky toy, and her kong. I'm just not sure how much time should pass until she gets it again.


We have a black bin that she can't see in, up on a shelf. I don't really track how long I put the toys on time out, but I do it long enough for her to forget it is there. She usually forgets within an hour, but we rotate which toys she has.


----------



## KaMu

Well, we signed up for a Novice beginner rally class and an obedience class, it will be tue and thur nights. I went in to sign up and the woman said "Oh yes, I have heard your name mentioned several times but could not put a face to a name, glad to see you back"  I sure hope they are ready for us!!!!! 
We spoke about my future goals for Roxy and I mentioned possibly agility but wasn't sure, but reviewed with her that we have taken steps to be sure her hips and elbows are sound should I go that route. I'm leaning toward not.....but who knows 
I called OFA today to see where the results are and they said they had sent a letter requesting a 30.00 fee? I already paid my vet the fee, so I just paid again and will talk with the office manager again tomorrow when she reviews the file. Its good I have days off to take care of things that should have already been taken care of! <disregard I'm being a smart--- but I hate doing things twice and double checking on peoples work.

Joyce I just read about Izzy eating glass it was a nightlight........ Glad she was ok, now even the nightlights arnt safe! 

Roxy chewed my older sons prized possession last week, he was saving it for his son  His 20 year old baseball glove. I think Roxy loved it, And when it came back up no one wanted it  
My DH left it out.


----------



## jackie_hubert

What have I done?!?! I signed cosmo and myself up to walk in the big Canada day parade in town (200 floats or so). I'll be walking with the SPCA. I did last year with our guide dog but obviously that was easy. There will be multiple dogs, hundreds of pp, a tonne of noise, screaming kids and lots of candy littering the street. 

Well I should get going so I can start practicing now...we've only got till July! Lol.


----------



## DianaM

jackie_hubert said:


> What have I done?!?! I signed cosmo and myself up to walk in the big Canada day parade in town (200 floats or so). I'll be walking with the SPCA. I did last year with our guide dog but obviously that was easy. There will be multiple dogs, hundreds of pp, a tonne of noise, screaming kids and lots of candy littering the street.
> 
> Well I should get going so I can start practicing now...we've only got till July! Lol.


Sounds like great motivation!!


----------



## DianaM

So last night we were sitting on the couch when Gracie climbed up and layed with us. She was laying on her back in between us being cute and silly like usual. Of course I was giving her belly rubs and chin scratches. Then I thought about putting her through spay surgery in a few weeks and how her belly will be shaved off and how lousy she will probably feel. And the fact that we'll have to start crating her for a few weeks again. Just thinking about it almost made me cry. My husband thought I was nuts. It sucks!


----------



## jweisman54

DianaM said:


> So last night we were sitting on the couch when Gracie climbed up and layed with us. She was laying on her back in between us being cute and silly like usual. Of course I was giving her belly rubs and chin scratches. Then I thought about putting her through spay surgery in a few weeks and how her belly will be shaved off and how lousy she will probably feel. And the fact that we'll have to start crating her for a few weeks again. Just thinking about it almost made me cry. My husband thought I was nuts. It sucks!


He is a guy, guys don't think like us women! It is ok to feel sad about what we put our pups through. She will be fine though and the fur will grow back...slowly, but it does grow back. You will see that she will be raring to go the day after surgery. I know Izzy was! As far as crating her, I am so grateful that Izzy is still crated at night. I get home from work and wonder what she has gotten into. Yesterday she decided to get on the couch, even though there is a baby gate there and knock down yet another one of my cactus plants and "play" with it. Then last night out of the clear blue she decides to vomit twice (all food) on my carpet. I just don't understand why these pups will eat ANYTHING!!!!


----------



## DianaM

I guess we've been lucky because Gracie is perfectly fine either way. She will go into her crate anytime with no problem but has been doing great without it for quite a while now. When we came back from Chicago over a week ago, we didn't even bother setting the crate back up. No issues so far and it's been nice not to have a giant crate in the room! Maybe we are pushing our luck but she hasn't given us any reason not to trust her. The only issue we had was her chewing on the desk a while ago but we've just closed the doors to the office for now.


----------



## jweisman54

DianaM said:


> So last night we were sitting on the couch when Gracie climbed up and layed with us. She was laying on her back in between us being cute and silly like usual. Of course I was giving her belly rubs and chin scratches. Then I thought about putting her through spay surgery in a few weeks and how her belly will be shaved off and how lousy she will probably feel. And the fact that we'll have to start crating her for a few weeks again. Just thinking about it almost made me cry. My husband thought I was nuts. It sucks!


He is a guy, guys don't think like us women! It is ok to feel sad about what we put our pups through. She will be fine though and the fur will grow back...slowly, but it does grow back. You will see that she will be raring to go the day after surgery. I know Izzy was! As far as crating her, I am so grateful that Izzy is still crated at night. I get home from work and wonder what she has gotten into. Yesterday she decided to get on the couch, even though there is a baby gate there and knock down yet another one of my cactus plants and "play" with it. Then last night out of the clear blue she decides to vomit twice (all food) on my carpet. I just don't understand why these pups will eat ANYTHING!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

I PM'd one of the Admin's about moving our thread as of April 1 rather than at the end of the month since there are some pups with birthdays more towards the beginning of the month. Is that ok with everyone?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Soooo Fin caught a mouse last night.....on our walk. His nose was to the ground, trotting along sniffing. And I look at him as he looks back at us and you can tell something (I didn't even want to imagine) was in his mouth. He was just holding it softly, enough so that it couldn't wiggle, but not enough to hurt it. 

I asked Fin to drop it (next resort was to heave his mouth open!) and he spat "him" out.....blech.....gross. Imagine he ate that too? Oh I would have been so mad, but we really wouldn't have known I guess? Glad he was being proud or clueless on what to do with it and we saw he had something.

Everything was a-ok though the night last night and good poo this am. Here's hoping it stays that way!


----------



## DianaM

jweisman54 said:


> I PM'd one of the Admin's about moving our thread as of April 1 rather than at the end of the month since there are some pups with birthdays more towards the beginning of the month. Is that ok with everyone?


Fine by me since Gracie will be the first one! I wonder if the admin would consider creating a forum specifically for these "clubs" that seem to be popular now. That way there is no moving back and forth. Similar to the wedding website, theknot.com, they have clubs for every month/year for people to share experiences with. I can maybe put it in the suggestions.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> I PM'd one of the Admin's about moving our thread as of April 1 rather than at the end of the month since there are some pups with birthdays more towards the beginning of the month. Is that ok with everyone?


Fine with me Joyce~!



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Soooo Fin caught a mouse last night.....on our walk. His nose was to the ground, trotting along sniffing. And I look at him as he looks back at us and you can tell something (I didn't even want to imagine) was in his mouth. He was just holding it softly, enough so that it couldn't wiggle, but not enough to hurt it.
> 
> I asked Fin to drop it (next resort was to heave his mouth open!) and he spat "him" out.....blech.....gross. Imagine he ate that too? Oh I would have been so mad, but we really wouldn't have known I guess? Glad he was being proud or clueless on what to do with it and we saw he had something.
> 
> Everything was a-ok though the night last night and good poo this am. Here's hoping it stays that way!


Good boy he dropped it. There was one time and I may have mentioned it in chat once.........Our cat Mr. Mittens was playing with the birdcage food door..........somehow opened it and sweetpea the parottlet got out, Roxy caught her softly (un-witnessed) and hubby turned around and saw sweetpea in Roxys mouth!!!! Roxy dropped her, and she was completely unharmed. Parotletts are very small, smaller than a canary....we were all amazed! Ive turned the cage so Mittens doesn't have that opportunity again 


Paws crossed for fin here, one night down 6 to go......!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

The thread will actually be a "forever thread" once it is one the main forum. so, it won't need to be changed again.

So, from what I can tell, our pups are eating lots of things (or trying to) that they shouldn't be. So far, Izzy has not even attempted to eat furniture of any kind. She will go for anything that looks appetizing though....any type of laundry, dryer sheets, cactus plants, rocks (a favorite) and anything else she can get into her mouth. She won't "drop it" when I give that command so I have to pry her mouth open.

I feel like a failure as a puppy mom!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

DianaM said:


> Fine by me since Gracie will be the first one! I wonder if the admin would consider creating a forum specifically for these "clubs" that seem to be popular now. That way there is no moving back and forth. Similar to the wedding website, theknot.com, they have clubs for every month/year for people to share experiences with. I can maybe put it in the suggestions.



I love weddingbee!!!! There is a Month/Year spot for other ladies getting married July 2011 like me and it's been great to have! Love the grouped forum like that, I think the April 2010 puppies are a pretty dang special group though!!


----------



## iansgran

Fin's mom, sorry I can't remember you real name, but what is the date for the wedding? We will all want to see pictures. Jaro isn't crated at night anymore, just in our room with the door closed but still is when we are not home, or outside. I have puppy proofed the bedroom but the whole house is impossible. He is terrible with paper. Today we were working in the garden and he was bad, trying to get the leather gloves, eating the things I had cut down, etc. so he had to go inside in the crate.


----------



## KaMu

Ok so today I watched (as rec on the forum, a thread) The Susan ? recall video that is free.......she talked about recall. I cant believe noone said anything to me lol....Here Im using the long cotton lead to allow her to run (no large fenced area yet)when I probably really should have been using it to practice recall. Of course her recall outdoors isnt too good!!! Of course not........ Its playtime with that long lead!!! 
Ill have to rethink all this. In my defense though at least I know she is safe running around the back yard and that I can catch her with the newer 50 ft lead. Hmmmm its red in color.......do dogs distinguish color?


----------



## jweisman54

I heard that they can distinguish blue and yellow and that they see two dimensionally. I tried tossing the ball the other day outside and she wanted nothing to do with it but in the house, it is quite a different story. Recall in the house is good too but outside, forget it. Somehow I think all of our pups are related, LOL!!!


----------



## DianaM

Joyce, I know this is about 4 months late but I just thought about it when I glanced at my calendar. How many did we end up selling and how much money ended up being donated to the rescue?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ian'sgran said:


> Fin's mom, sorry I can't remember you real name, but what is the date for the wedding? We will all want to see pictures.


I'm Justine 

Wedding is July 9th! It's coming so quick! Fin will be walking me to the aisle. There is a really long open garden area just to get to the top of the aisle where my Mom will walk me down, and since I didn't want people just staring at me Finlay is going to get to walk with me! Still need to find a little bowtie or something special for him to wear  Fin will stay for some photos then our dog walker is coming out to get him from the venue and take him home with her for the evening -she is so good to us!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Where do you all get your long leads?

The only thing I can think of from my horse days is a lunge line?

Neighbours of ours always comment how they would love their pup to go offleash like Fin how did we get him like that, what training, etc. I suggested to her a long line as it would be soooo beneficial to them (as none of us have fenced backyard) to get her one (she a LabXShepard and NUTS) and it would be great for them to get one for her so she can run some of that energy off a little more. I wouldn't let her loose, omg she'd be gone! I was thinking I would go to horse store and buy them one!


----------



## jweisman54

DianaM said:


> Joyce, I know this is about 4 months late but I just thought about it when I glanced at my calendar. How many did we end up selling and how much money ended up being donated to the rescue?



We only sold about 8 and didn't make any money. We had to sell many more than that. I actually sent them an email. But it was fun for us.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ok, so here's a story (argh, this puppy....!) I go home for lunch today and we go for our walk, up to the park/field 200ft up the street to keep the footing soft -Fin has seemed very "tight" lately, off steps, just not looking like he's using his full stride/step (again, from being a horse person I am likely too in tune with watching him for soundness issues) and so we've reduced his activity for now and keeping it off the sidewalks when we can. We go to the park, do a loop of the field, head home. Fin's lunch is soaking while mine is in the microwave, I put his down, grab mine once it's done, and lazily head to the livingroom couch to catch the lunchtime news. He finishes gobbling his lunch and comes hobbling over to me, like limping pathetically....I'm thinking....***! He ate and now he's limping? He stands beside me on three legs, hanging his front left paw in the air pathetically, but his tail is wagging.

I ask him to lay down and he does, I eat, leave the room then call him to where I am to watch him move towards me, no limping now.....and he was fine!

Is he learning to fake injuries on me now or what? Ohhh Fin.


----------



## DianaM

jweisman54 said:


> We only sold about 8 and didn't make any money. We had to sell many more than that. I actually sent them an email. But it was fun for us.


Haha oh well, we tried. It was awesome!


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Where do you all get your long leads?
> 
> The only thing I can think of from my horse days is a lunge line?
> 
> Neighbours of ours always comment how they would love their pup to go offleash like Fin how did we get him like that, what training, etc. I suggested to her a long line as it would be soooo beneficial to them (as none of us have fenced backyard) to get her one (she a LabXShepard and NUTS) and it would be great for them to get one for her so she can run some of that energy off a little more. I wouldn't let her loose, omg she'd be gone! I was thinking I would go to horse store and buy them one!


Ive seen them at pet smart where the Halti's etc are. I haven't found any 50 ft ones though at PS. I bought 2 of the 30 ft ones.
At the specialty dog store where we get her food they usually have everything and anything Em looking for....a little overpriced IMO but selection is great. That is where I found the 50 red lead. I'm calling it a lead but I'm not sure if that's the correct term... I think they use this in tracking.....I think it says something to that effect on the packaging.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Just 30ft's at Greenhawk: Cotton Lunge Line W/snap 1x30ft.-On Sale until Apr 30 2011 [HOR5021]


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> So, I heard something disturbing this morning. Izzy's breeder has done it yet again. Izzy's mom has now, for the past three heats, been bred with Izzy's father. The breeder also bred one of her other bitches who had a litter last heat as well and is not even 2. Tell me this is not an "I am in it for the money" deal! Makes me sick!


Oh boy! That's so sad.  My breeder breeds her bitches ever other year, she alternates. Gypsy (Alfie's mom) had Alfie in 2010 and wont have another litter till 2012. There's also a rule coming in over here that a bitch can have no more than a certain number of litters. Can't remember what the number is, but hopefully it will go some way to stopping backyard typre breeding.



Ian'sgran said:


> It is only the long cotton leash we use for recall that Jaro bites. His walking leashes he leaves alone now, although he used to bite chew them if we were not walking and I just had him tied to me or near me.
> I had a dream--nightmare--about Jaro. It began with some of the crazy dream stuff, I was folding up the car's seat to put it back in the car and had Jaro on a leash. I gave the him to someone to hole while I finished what I was doing and when I went back to get him she had another dog (golden mix) she tried to give me and said she was holding two dogs and the other person took Jaro. I was telling her that Jaro was microchipped and I was going to call the police when I woke up. Wonder where that came from, but I won't be asking any strangers to hole him for me for sure.
> The daffodils are blooming and it is nice outside. Time for some recall training in the back yard, or maybe getting the dog park pass after all. Since we are retired we could go when there are not so many dogs there.


Aww. My sister has started having nightmares too where she has to rescue Alfie from some disaster of some kind. :bowl:



jweisman54 said:


> I PM'd one of the Admin's about moving our thread as of April 1 rather than at the end of the month since there are some pups with birthdays more towards the beginning of the month. Is that ok with everyone?


Fine with me! 



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Soooo Fin caught a mouse last night.....on our walk. His nose was to the ground, trotting along sniffing. And I look at him as he looks back at us and you can tell something (I didn't even want to imagine) was in his mouth. He was just holding it softly, enough so that it couldn't wiggle, but not enough to hurt it.
> 
> I asked Fin to drop it (next resort was to heave his mouth open!) and he spat "him" out.....blech.....gross. Imagine he ate that too? Oh I would have been so mad, but we really wouldn't have known I guess? Glad he was being proud or clueless on what to do with it and we saw he had something.
> 
> Everything was a-ok though the night last night and good poo this am. Here's hoping it stays that way!


ewwwwww. :yuck: I can't believe Fin dropped it! Alfie wouldn't have, I know that for sure! We'd have had to prize open his mouth and fish it out. :doh:



jweisman54 said:


> The thread will actually be a "forever thread" once it is one the main forum. so, it won't need to be changed again.
> 
> So, from what I can tell, our pups are eating lots of things (or trying to) that they shouldn't be. So far, Izzy has not even attempted to eat furniture of any kind. She will go for anything that looks appetizing though....any type of laundry, dryer sheets, cactus plants, rocks (a favorite) and anything else she can get into her mouth. She won't "drop it" when I give that command so I have to pry her mouth open.
> 
> I feel like a failure as a puppy mom!


Forever thread - I like that! 

I'm glad Izzy doesn't 'drop it' either.  



jweisman54 said:


> I heard that they can distinguish blue and yellow and that they see two dimensionally. I tried tossing the ball the other day outside and she wanted nothing to do with it but in the house, it is quite a different story. Recall in the house is good too but outside, forget it. Somehow I think all of our pups are related, LOL!!!


Alfie's recall outside of the house is.....zero! I'm glad again that Izzy is the same. Phew! Doesn't make me feel so bad!!!



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Ok, so here's a story (argh, this puppy....!) I go home for lunch today and we go for our walk, up to the park/field 200ft up the street to keep the footing soft -Fin has seemed very "tight" lately, off steps, just not looking like he's using his full stride/step (again, from being a horse person I am likely too in tune with watching him for soundness issues) and so we've reduced his activity for now and keeping it off the sidewalks when we can. We go to the park, do a loop of the field, head home. Fin's lunch is soaking while mine is in the microwave, I put his down, grab mine once it's done, and lazily head to the livingroom couch to catch the lunchtime news. He finishes gobbling his lunch and comes hobbling over to me, like limping pathetically....I'm thinking....***! He ate and now he's limping? He stands beside me on three legs, hanging his front left paw in the air pathetically, but his tail is wagging.
> 
> I ask him to lay down and he does, I eat, leave the room then call him to where I am to watch him move towards me, no limping now.....and he was fine!
> 
> Is he learning to fake injuries on me now or what? Ohhh Fin.


Faking injuries now....dear oh dear lol!  Maybe he had a little thorn in his pad or something???


----------



## Jamm

Justine, at pet valu we sell long leads. I had bought Joey a 30ft one around thanksgiving, but im going to be buying him a 50foot before the summer so that he can swim and go crazy and I wont have to go in with him


----------



## KaMu

jamm.........buy one of the lines that float. if i get around to taking Roxy to the ocean or lake that's what id use.


----------



## jweisman54

Justine, Maybe Fin just really wants to be in the movies, LOL. 
Seriously, I hope he is ok. He has to do his mom proud when he walks her to the aisle in July!


----------



## jackie_hubert

You can buy leads at any length at dog sport stores. They cut them for you then and there and sew up the end. You just tell them how many feet. Look for stores that specialize in police and working canines, tracking, etc. 

This place is where we get Cosmo's tracking gear and they sell online: Dog Leash, Leather Leash, Tracking Lines, Tab LEashes, Bungee Lines - dogsportgear.com. They're more affordable than our other pet supply stores around here.


----------



## jweisman54

I saw that you can also purchase the webbing and the buckles and clips on line and make your own.


----------



## jweisman54

I wasn't sure if someone posted this or not about recall

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...recalls-susan-garrett-webinars-free-week.html

It is from Summersmom whom I talk to on Chat quite often.


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


> I heard that they can distinguish blue and yellow and that they see two dimensionally. I tried tossing the ball the other day outside and she wanted nothing to do with it but in the house, it is quite a different story. Recall in the house is good too but outside, forget it. Somehow I think all of our pups are related, LOL!!!


 
LOL...for sure, they are related! I've been working hard on getting Maggie to come to me using a long lead when we're outside. She's getting better, but I still don't trust her off the leash. 

I bought my lead (lunge line) at a tack store. I thought I would need one, anyway, to use with horses, since I am a horse person.


----------



## DianaM

Grrr... we had such great weather last week and I was just getting into the habit of walking/training outside everyday and BAM - the snow/rain/cold is back! Gotta love March in Michigan.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Haven't been on in a while.... been so tired and busy!!!

Joyce, I made your coffee cake on the weekend... DELISH!!! But... I think your loaf pan and my loaf pan are very different sizes  I noticed it starting to rise and KNEW I was in trouble... I put a sheet underneath it, but it started overflowing...so, I snatched it out of the oven and poured the partly-baked mixtured into a 9x13 dish..... When the cake was done, it looked somthing of a mess, but was DELICIOUS!!!! Lol... instead of pretty layers there was suprise pockets of sugar/chocolate. And the Brown sugar that landed at the bottom was all crunchy.... no complaints at all from my bf on this one!!!

Maya is doing really good.... she's kind of just been chilling and not getting into any trouble, knock on wood!!! Tonight is our second obedience class (providing it's not cancelled due to weather)... working on the sit/stay. She's not good at this one with her collar off! Lol. On Friday my sister is picking her up for a playdate with her 'cousin' Hudson... will be fun for them and nice for us to have tired dogs! 

So yesterday I was wiping mud off of Maya.... and today I am picking snowballs out of her paws again  15cm's of snow overnight. I know people say "you're Canadian! you should be used to it!!" but really.... we are into our 6th month wearing winter coats here.... it's tiring!!


----------



## jweisman54

I hear you on the winter coats..........November was the start for us and I just took Izzy out and it is partly cloudy and 33 with snow for tonight.

I use a standard size loaf pan and it is supposed to rise but not over the sides. Did you add the right amount of baking powder...1.5 teaspoons and baking soda .5 teaspoons. I am glad it tasted good though.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Maya's_Mom said:


> So yesterday I was wiping mud off of Maya.... and today I am picking snowballs out of her paws again  15cm's of snow overnight. I know people say "you're Canadian! you should be used to it!!" but really.... we are into our 6th month wearing winter coats here.... it's tiring!!



We're 2 1/2 hours apart (ish?) and we didn't get a touch of snow! So weird how localized it seems to be. Was listening to cp24 this morning and talking about cancellations of school buses and such and I'm thinking....what?!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin is officially a limpy boy. No walk this morning, we're going to do no walks for today and tomorrow for some solid rest before heading up to the vet. Man oh man what a dog! We were all over his legs, no heat, no inflammation, checked his paws/pads, nothing jammed in. Honestly it does seem "high" whereever it is, up through the elbow.

I took some video of him "trotting" last night with the limp but forgot to upload it before heading to work. 

Poops still normal and we made it through the night last night, all good news so far.


----------



## iansgran

Justine, sorry about Finlay's limping. I know you really don't need another thing to worry about. 
Maya'sMom and Joyce there are two size loaf pans, I also have the smaller ones, not the regular (sorry I don't have the size right now) and mine rose above the rim but not overflowed. I knew though that mine was not standard was just hoping it would work. I think mine is less than an inch smaller, but it works for 1 lb loaves of bread. With all the cooking I do, and all the various shapes of pans I have, you would think I would have the standard loaf pan, but no. I did really consider going out and buying one just for this cake.


----------



## Jamm

Its so weird how Toronto is just 4 hours south/west of me and they got SO much snow. And we, like you Justine, didn't get anything! Infact its like +3 and soo sunny out  Nice walk for Joey today! All this cold then hot then cold then hot has finally gotten to me and I think im getting sickk. Stupid weather.


----------



## iansgran

Jamm, how is that stuffy love just got. Still in one piece. Haven't seen them in the stores I go to but their online site says there is one in a mall not too far. I hate the mall, way too busy but will go if Joey hasn't killed it yet to get one for the birthday boy next month.


----------



## DianaM

We only got rain in my city but my coworker who lives about 30 miles northwest of me has 4 inches of snow. I heard there was 7 inches even further north. I guess I'm happy we only have rain!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

ILoveMyGolden said:


> We're 2 1/2 hours apart (ish?) and we didn't get a touch of snow! So weird how localized it seems to be. Was listening to cp24 this morning and talking about cancellations of school buses and such and I'm thinking....what?!


It _IS _weird.... 2 1/2 hours makes such a difference!! Everything is shut down here... schools, transportation, everything!! Plus, in this area we get lake effect from Lake Erie AND Lake Ontario.... fun fun fun. No walk for Maya this morning.... the wind is just way too strong....it hurts.

Joyce, I kind of thought when I put the batter in that my pan looked too small.... which should have been my first hint  But I went ahead anyway! Lol. I will be on the lookout for a larger loaf pan next time I am shopping!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> Haven't been on in a while.... been so tired and busy!!!
> 
> Joyce, I made your coffee cake on the weekend... DELISH!!! But... I think your loaf pan and my loaf pan are very different sizes  I noticed it starting to rise and KNEW I was in trouble... I put a sheet underneath it, but it started overflowing...so, I snatched it out of the oven and poured the partly-baked mixtured into a 9x13 dish..... When the cake was done, it looked somthing of a mess, but was DELICIOUS!!!! Lol... instead of pretty layers there was suprise pockets of sugar/chocolate. And the Brown sugar that landed at the bottom was all crunchy.... no complaints at all from my bf on this one!!!
> 
> Maya is doing really good.... she's kind of just been chilling and not getting into any trouble, knock on wood!!! Tonight is our second obedience class (providing it's not cancelled due to weather)... working on the sit/stay. She's not good at this one with her collar off! Lol. On Friday my sister is picking her up for a playdate with her 'cousin' Hudson... will be fun for them and nice for us to have tired dogs!
> 
> So yesterday I was wiping mud off of Maya.... and today I am picking snowballs out of her paws again  15cm's of snow overnight. I know people say "you're Canadian! you should be used to it!!" but really.... we are into our 6th month wearing winter coats here.... it's tiring!!


Oh wow SNOW! It's blue sky and sunshine over here. I just took Alfie for a walk in a thin t-shirt and jeans! Our windows and doors are open and Alfie is having fun running about in the garden! 



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Fin is officially a limpy boy. No walk this morning, we're going to do no walks for today and tomorrow for some solid rest before heading up to the vet. Man oh man what a dog! We were all over his legs, no heat, no inflammation, checked his paws/pads, nothing jammed in. Honestly it does seem "high" whereever it is, up through the elbow.
> 
> I took some video of him "trotting" last night with the limp but forgot to upload it before heading to work.
> 
> Poops still normal and we made it through the night last night, all good news so far.


Glad poops are normal. Alf's are okay for now too, it seems just adding rice to his normal kibble makes all the difference?! 
Waiting to hear what the vet says about Fin...hope he's okay. Limping is always a worry, when Alfie was really small he came in from the garden limping and I felt so worried I could hardly eat all day. It dissapeared within 24 hrs though thankfully. He was really tiny though, I was so worried he'd damaged a hip or something. Ahhh they do love to worry us!


----------



## Jamm

Ian'sgran said:


> Jamm, how is that stuffy love just got. Still in one piece. Haven't seen them in the stores I go to but their online site says there is one in a mall not too far. I hate the mall, way too busy but will go if Joey hasn't killed it yet to get one for the birthday boy next month.


It is still in one piece! He flings it around, and snuggles with it, chews his bone on top of the toy haha He loves it! Im also going to get another one for his birthday. The ONLY part that he is starting to try to chew is the foot, he has started to suck on it and make it moist and then try to rip it haha.


----------



## jackie_hubert

I made the cake in a small loaf pan too. It rose a lot but no spillage. Yum!

It is warm and sunny here!


----------



## jweisman54

Yeah, the large 1 lb loaf pan works best on that type of cake. I've tried it in other sizes and shapes and it just doesn't come out right.


----------



## jweisman54

The weather gets cold again and I come down with an absolutely terrible head and chest cold. Stayed home from work today and made chicken soup, napped twice already and Izzy was a doll, she went into her crate with the door open and just slept there at the bottom of my bed. She knows mommy doesn't feel well.

Right now it is 44 out and we are supposed to get a mixed bag tonight but only 30 miles to the west is supposed to get about 4 inches of the white stuff!


----------



## Jamm

Its a little bit chilly out right now, but in the sun its very nice and mild! Blue skies and green grass! Just how I like it


----------



## jweisman54

What shall we all change our counters to after our pups turn 1?????


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> What shall we all change our counters to after our pups turn 1?????



I dunno! Nothing bigs coming up!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro has officially lost all alone outside privileges. He just threw up two big rocks--big like an inch by inch and a half or two inches. Rounded edges at least. OMG what am I going to do with him.


----------



## jweisman54

That is gross Jaro. 

Izzy tries to "eat" rocks too but I am able to get them out of her mouth. I don't trust Izzy alone, so she has never been out of the house without me or the hubby.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Jaro Jaro Jaro..... Maya says to not eat the rocks, they are not worth it. She prefers to chew on the deck/stairs instead :doh:

SOOOOOOOOO much snow here today  So hard to believe that last week it was so beautiful and warm-ish.... today we got slammed HARD!!! And right at last minute.... almost like it wanted to say "hahahahah!! Got you!!!" the sun came out, just at sunset. *sigh*

I don't have a counter.... how can I get a counter?!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Wow. 400 pages of April Puppies.


----------



## jweisman54

Go to your user cp and on the left on the very bottom ,it says get counter.

Yup, 400 pages and going strong.


----------



## amandanmaggie

Jamm said:


> It is still in one piece! He flings it around, and snuggles with it, chews his bone on top of the toy haha He loves it! Im also going to get another one for his birthday. The ONLY part that he is starting to try to chew is the foot, he has started to suck on it and make it moist and then try to rip it haha.


 
Maggie does that, too. She kills any fluffy toys. It's terrible. I hope she outgrows that.

Had a dissappointing day with her. I have been working HARD on recall with her, and we went to a new place, a nature reserve, and she would not pay attention to me at all when I tried to do long lead training with her. I let her go into a pond and she wouldn't come back when I called her and I had to pull her to come to me. So sad...will have to keep working.


----------



## TaraMom22

Maya's_Mom said:


> Wow. 400 pages of April Puppies.


You guys are SO FUN! That is why you have 400 pages! Thanks for letting me join you.

Molly turned ONE yesterday! Can I still call her a puppy?

The kids are throwing her a birthday party tomorrow. They have a half day of school and I have 4 kids and 3 dogs coming to help celebrate! (WHAT A ZOO :bowl

DD and a friend made Molly (and the other doggies) a Peanut Butter Carrot Dog cake, and made peanut butter dog treats. Supposedly the kids can eat it too, but I wouldn't eat cake with chicken broth in it .

We signed Molly up for 8-18 month doggy school. The teacher was SO NICE. She spent 20 minutes on the phone with me giving me all kinds of advice. We start on Sunday and the whole family gets to come.

OH, and I agreed to dog sit, at our house, a 6 month old golden retriever puppy. She is completely crate trained, so I hope it won't be too crazy. It is just for 2 nights and a day, and my 11 YO DD is supposed to be doing the work. In reality that means she will help me dog sit, but she will love it, and so will Molly. The cat on the other hand will hate it :bowl:.


----------



## jackie_hubert

It's clean-up time!


----------



## iansgran

Way to go Cosmo, what a good boy you are cleaning up for mom.


----------



## jweisman54

Pretty snow..........only a dusting though.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sgran said:


> Jaro has officially lost all alone outside privileges. He just threw up two big rocks--big like an inch by inch and a half or two inches. Rounded edges at least. OMG what am I going to do with him.


Uh oh! :uhoh: Naughty Jaro!!! Thankfully Alfie's lost his appetite for stones, it's all sticks sticks sticks right now! :doh:



TaraMom22 said:


> You guys are SO FUN! That is why you have 400 pages! Thanks for letting me join you.
> 
> Molly turned ONE yesterday! Can I still call her a puppy?
> 
> The kids are throwing her a birthday party tomorrow. They have a half day of school and I have 4 kids and 3 dogs coming to help celebrate! (WHAT A ZOO :bowl
> 
> DD and a friend made Molly (and the other doggies) a Peanut Butter Carrot Dog cake, and made peanut butter dog treats. Supposedly the kids can eat it too, but I wouldn't eat cake with chicken broth in it .
> 
> We signed Molly up for 8-18 month doggy school. The teacher was SO NICE. She spent 20 minutes on the phone with me giving me all kinds of advice. We start on Sunday and the whole family gets to come.
> 
> OH, and I agreed to dog sit, at our house, a 6 month old golden retriever puppy. She is completely crate trained, so I hope it won't be too crazy. It is just for 2 nights and a day, and my 11 YO DD is supposed to be doing the work. In reality that means she will help me dog sit, but she will love it, and so will Molly. The cat on the other hand will hate it :bowl:.


Wow, can we have the recipe??? ewwww I don't think I'd eat cake with chicken broth in either! :yuck:
Good luck with a second golden in the house! 



jackie_hubert said:


> It's clean-up time!
> 
> YouTube - Clean-Up!


WOW. :nchuck: Go cosmo! he has to be the best trained pup ever! I think you need to write us all a guide to training Goldens!!!


----------



## Jamm

Guys 400 pages and not stoping any time soon! We are awesome!!  I'll be putting my ticker for Joey's 2nd birthday haha. Its soo nice out today, Im going to take Joey on a long long long walk


----------



## DianaM

I don't think Gracie is much of a morning doggie. I looked up from the kitchen this morning and saw this. She's telling me to stop waking her up at 5:30am.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Hahaha.... very cute pic of Gracie!!! We have to wake Maya up at 5:30 tomorrow morning... she is going for a playdate at my sisters house... but Maya is not a morning doggie either  I usually open her crate door when I get up, but it's normally around 8am she will come wandering out... so tomorrow will be interesting 

So jealous of you Jamm and your beautiful weather!! We got so much snow, and today it's bitterly cold with the wind.


----------



## jweisman54

jackie_hubert said:


> It's clean-up time!
> 
> YouTube - Clean-Up!


How did you teach Cosmo to do that? It is awesome!


----------



## jweisman54

Jamm said:


> Guys 400 pages and not stoping any time soon! We are awesome!!  I'll be putting my ticker for Joey's 2nd birthday haha. Its soo nice out today, Im going to take Joey on a long long long walk


Nice out????????????? Maybe up there, but here is is cold and gray and flurrying. What the #&@$ happened to Springtime????


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

-7 here, gross wind....brrr! I want Spring back!

Day 2 of no walks/no fun for Fin. He's a bit of a spitfire now. Just throwing balls into our laps when we sit, wants to play so badly. Poor guy.


----------



## Jamm

Man I just had such a bad walk with Joey! He was like insane today. I have the prong and ususally its fine, but he still has recently discovered that he can still pull with it on! Im going to sign up for a private lesson at petsmart with one of the trainers and test out EVERY single one of these 'no pull' tools. It makes me so mad and makes our walks so not fun. I do the walk in other direction thing to, but it is not working at all.


----------



## jweisman54

They are just testing us. I actually walked Izzy with the flat collar the other day (very short distance and had food in my hand) but I know she can do it. But we use the GL all the time.

I also discovered the she cannot tolerate cheese. She vomits every time I give it to her.


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> It's clean-up time!
> 
> YouTube - Clean-Up!


I agree with Charlotte!!!!! Cosmo is a very GOOD! Boy And his Mom has been a great trainer! 



Alfie's Girl said:


> Uh oh! :uhoh: Naughty Jaro!!! Thankfully Alfie's lost his appetite for stones, it's all sticks sticks sticks right now! :doh:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, can we have the recipe??? ewwww I don't think I'd eat cake with chicken broth in either! :yuck:
> Good luck with a second golden in the house!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW. :nchuck: Go cosmo! he has to be the best trained pup ever! I think you need to write us all a guide to training Goldens!!!


Now..........Mr. Jaro........stones are so NOT good. We have a large gravel driveway and that is the area Roxy pees and poops at and on, in the corner, so maybe that is why we have escaped the stone eating thus far!
And the birthday cake sounds yummy for pups but If I knew it had chicken broth Id probably not eat it myself.....
Your golden reminds me alot of Edwins beautiful boy, Jona! But than so many of our Goldens resemble others within the forum 

Joyce I tried the flat collar today on my walk with Roxy and it wasn't a good day for that 
I used the flat collar at class and that was a complete disaster! We were asked to bring a harness next week.


----------



## jweisman54

I NEED to find a new trainer for Izzy to do some refresher classes. The old trainer never emails me back. I figure we did 2 6 week sessions with her and she got her $350. She told me that now I need private lessons in my home which is B.S. ...... again, more money for her.


----------



## Jamm

Yeah, the GL is the only one I havn't tried so I think that'll be one of the new ones I get. I read that just putting it on with treats will help with them getting over the fact that they have something over their head/snout haha. I'll be going to petsmart on saturday to make that private lesson and too buy the head collar.


----------



## jweisman54

Does Petsmart Carry the Gentle Leader? It has worked wonders for many of us on this thread.


----------



## Jamm

Yea I believe they do! I've seen it there before. The worst part about it is that my parents seem to believe that Joey pulling is MY fault because im not 'alpha' I cant stand talking dog to them because they don't know! my mom goes "oh well he doesnt pull for me because he respects me" I go no its because you haven't walked him since he was 5 months old... lots has changed! Heck at 5 months Joey was a breeze to walk! Now not so much!


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Does Petsmart Carry the Gentle Leader? It has worked wonders for many of us on this thread.


Pet smart does have them Joyce. Unfortunately I cannot use them in the Rally class per the instructor.........
I guess I can use her car harness........


And...guess what? Didnt someone at class actuall notice Roxy had no hair ..no feathers on her sides?  They asked if she got hurt or something :/
I hate that they have to cut so much of their hair!!
I understand sterile and surgical and the importance... but, I really don't think completely shaving her entire abdomen and surrounding hair is necessary I think 4 inches on either side of the site should be sufficient!!  Goodness it will be a year before that all grows back./

My poor nekid girl 
​


----------



## jweisman54

They cut that much off? Wow! Izzy's was just shaved slightly around the incision site and a small cuff on her foot.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> They cut that much off? Wow! Izzy's was just shaved slightly around the incision site and a small cuff on her foot.



Maybe Im exaggerating but its very obvious if you look at the last set of pictures I sent you can see her feathering or laCK OF. It was about 3 to 4 inches.......I'm guessing looking at a tape measure here........


----------



## KaMu

No Im not exaggerating........look at our page 93 Her feathers were as long as cosmos......


----------



## jweisman54

Don't worry Kathleen, her fur will grow back, it takes a long time but it will grow. Just think, when she pees it will be that much cleaner for a while, LOL. Right now when Izzy squats she gets dirt and pee all over her fur down there, LOL.


----------



## iansgran

I was just brushing Jaro and maybe a little less feathering wouldn't be so bad. No I do love his tail, I will have to get a pretty photo of him from behind maybe this weekend since he is going to the groomer tomorrow. I have fur all over me right now from brushing his pants and tail and back. 
I think Subiaco was over a year when we started him on the Gentle Leader and he did not like if for a while, but once he got used to it he was fine. We started right away with Jaro so he has not had a problem with it. Yes lots of treats when you put it on, and maybe give him his meals with it on for a bit even before you try to go on a walk. The DVD that comes with it is excellent. Now, Jamm, what your mom said--maybe Joey just knows she needs more DLC than you. I think Jaro understands I cannot do the same things my daughter can with him so he can be easier on me, but he minds her better since she is the better trainer. He minds everyone, even Ian, better than my husband. Smart dog. Gpa is a pushover. I have come to the conclusion that Jaro ate the rocks when hubby was suppose to be watching him and was actually reading the newspaper. No more newspaper reading in the backyard.


----------



## iansgran

Oh, yes, Jamm, I found a store with the Hugglehounds toys. I got the one that looks like a purple octopus but saving for April 15. This store is at the mall so I will hate going there but know I will be back. They have all the really good brands of toys like WestPaw Designs (Bumi), Planet Dog, Premier, and none of the bad toys. She showed me some other things that looked great but I spent $50 which is probably enough in one trip. Jamm has a thread about Joey's new toy.


----------



## amandanmaggie

KaMu said:


> No Im not exaggerating........look at our page 93 Her feathers were as long as cosmos......


 
I know...Maggie had her operation done right before I got her, so I never saw her with her feathers. They still haven't evened out 2 months later. I hope they come back.


----------



## iansgran

No pic of Roxy on my page 93--does this thing paginate differently for different computers?


----------



## Jamm

Ian'sgran said:


> Oh, yes, Jamm, I found a store with the Hugglehounds toys. I got the one that looks like a purple octopus but saving for April 15. This store is at the mall so I will hate going there but know I will be back. They have all the really good brands of toys like WestPaw Designs (Bumi), Planet Dog, Premier, and none of the bad toys. She showed me some other things that looked great but I spent $50 which is probably enough in one trip. Jamm has a thread about Joey's new toy.


Oh Nice! Yea im debating that one, or the racoon one for our boys birthday! I LOVE West paw, and Planet dog. Never tried any premier.. but for sure JW, Planet dog, and WestPaw oh and Hugglehounds are my fav brands of toys for Joey. They are also the only ones that are "joey proof" haha


----------



## iansgran

The store I went today is called Moochie and company. I think they are online, too, but it was the only store in Indiana that sold Hugglehounds other than online.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

KaMu said:


> Pet smart does have them Joyce. Unfortunately I cannot use them in the Rally class per the instructor.........
> I guess I can use her car harness........
> 
> 
> And...guess what? Didnt someone at class actuall notice Roxy had no hair ..no feathers on her sides?  They asked if she got hurt or something :/
> I hate that they have to cut so much of their hair!!
> I understand sterile and surgical and the importance... but, I really don't think completely shaving her entire abdomen and surrounding hair is necessary I think 4 inches on either side of the site should be sufficient!!  Goodness it will be a year before that all grows back./
> 
> My poor nekid girl
> ​


Awwww.... Roxy!! They shaved a whole lotta my girl as well.... so she still has no feathers on her sides... so many people say "is she a Lab?!!" NO SHE IS NOT!!!! Lol. Her tail, bum, back of her legs are feathered nicely..... it's just her sides lacking.

Jamm.... sorry to hear the prong is not working for Joey. It's been a dream for Maya.... I actually get texts from Bryan during the day saying "Don't take Maya for a walk after work, I want to take her!!!" She is really just awesome with the prong. I take her in the morning before work, Bryan takes her while I am making dinner. She has tried recently (like, this week) to pull a bit....but I honestly think we are not walking fast enough for her... her puppy energy is faster than our "after work" walking speed. Lol. And all the instructions say that if they pull to "pop" the collar... but we have never had to do that to her. She is just..... great!!!! 

She goes to Aunt Katie's for a playdate tomorrow with Hudson. It's nice because my sister and her bf are both off work tomorrow....so optimum playtime for the pooches!!! 

But what on earth am I going to do all morning without Maya here.... ??? I will miss her!!

BF and I talked briefly about going away for 5 days/a week (I am a travel agent, you would think we get away lots... but nope!!).... but he said to me "I don't think I can go a week without Maya" and I HONESTLY burst into tears... I didn't realize how much he loves our girl.... I know I am uber-attached.... but nice to know he is too!!!!


----------



## Jamm

Could you perhaps film one of your walks for me??? I am honestly hearing so many different things about sizing the prong and how its actually supposed to work, i feel that I might be doing it wrong or something. You went to see an actual trainer which is what I think i'll be doing on saturday...


----------



## TaraMom22

Happy Birthday Molly! 

She LOVED her cake, and LOVED opening her presents. I never had any idea that a dog could be that good at actually unwrapping a wrapped gift.

And just like every kid I know, she was HYPER after she ate her birthday cake!

And like every mother I know, I was sure glad when the party was over.


----------



## jackie_hubert

I love that photo of Molly. I can't believe she kept that hat on even for a moment. They all look so happy!

Someone was asking about how I taught the Clean-Up command. Here's an example that I did today. In 32 minutes. I cut it down to 5. 





 
BTW, some of you may have seen that Cosmo was attacked earlier this week, and then also today. By two different dogs. Today he retaliated unfortunately (the other dog was resource guarding and pinned Cosmo who then nipped and snarled - self defence perhaps?). I have a doggy date planned with his littermate Mylo for sunday so he can hang out with a good dog and hopefully not develop any issues. 

I am afraid to go outside because of the stupid aggressive dog that lives in my building. I just went to take Cosmo out (it's 12:30am and I went outside this late just so I wouldn't bump into the dog) and guess who's outside, off leash! I made sure she heard me coming and she must have put him on a leash. I walked away right away but I could see and hear her dog on the leash lunging and growling. Cosmo doesn't get to go to the bathroom tonight...


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> No pic of Roxy on my page 93--does this thing paginate differently for different computers?


 No there is nothing on page 93  I have no clue what I was talking about there, and haven't had enough coffee yet this morning to go looking lol It will grow back in a few years!



Maya's_Mom said:


> Awwww.... Roxy!! They shaved a whole lotta my girl as well.... so she still has no feathers on her sides... so many people say "is she a Lab?!!" NO SHE IS NOT!!!! Lol. Her tail, bum, back of her legs are feathered nicely..... it's just her sides lacking.
> 
> Jamm.... sorry to hear the prong is not working for Joey. It's been a dream for Maya.... I actually get texts from Bryan during the day saying "Don't take Maya for a walk after work, I want to take her!!!" She is really just awesome with the prong. I take her in the morning before work, Bryan takes her while I am making dinner. She has tried recently (like, this week) to pull a bit....but I honestly think we are not walking fast enough for her... her puppy energy is faster than our "after work" walking speed. Lol. And all the instructions say that if they pull to "pop" the collar... but we have never had to do that to her. She is just..... great!!!!
> 
> She goes to Aunt Katie's for a playdate tomorrow with Hudson. It's nice because my sister and her bf are both off work tomorrow....so optimum playtime for the pooches!!!
> 
> But what on earth am I going to do all morning without Maya here.... ??? I will miss her!!
> 
> BF and I talked briefly about going away for 5 days/a week (I am a travel agent, you would think we get away lots... but nope!!).... but he said to me "I don't think I can go a week without Maya" and I HONESTLY burst into tears... I didn't realize how much he loves our girl.... I know I am uber-attached.... but nice to know he is too!!!!


Yep, super attached is right



Jamm said:


> Could you perhaps film one of your walks for me??? I am honestly hearing so many different things about sizing the prong and how its actually supposed to work, i feel that I might be doing it wrong or something. You went to see an actual trainer which is what I think i'll be doing on saturday...





TaraMom22 said:


> Happy Birthday Molly!
> 
> She LOVED her cake, and LOVED opening her presents. I never had any idea that a dog could be that good at actually unwrapping a wrapped gift.
> 
> And just like every kid I know, she was HYPER after she ate her birthday cake!
> 
> And like every mother I know, I was sure glad when the party was over.


Now there theres two happy kids and one very happy Golden!!!!



jackie_hubert said:


> I love that photo of Molly. I can't believe she kept that hat on even for a moment. They all look so happy!
> 
> Someone was asking about how I taught the Clean-Up command. Here's an example that I did today. In 32 minutes. I cut it down to 5.
> 
> YouTube - Read-It command
> 
> BTW, some of you may have seen that Cosmo was attacked earlier this week, and then also today. By two different dogs. Today he retaliated unfortunately (the other dog was resource guarding and pinned Cosmo who then nipped and snarled - self defence perhaps?). I have a doggy date planned with his littermate Mylo for sunday so he can hang out with a good dog and hopefully not develop any issues.
> 
> I am afraid to go outside because of the stupid aggressive dog that lives in my building. I just went to take Cosmo out (it's 12:30am and I went outside this late just so I wouldn't bump into the dog) and guess who's outside, off leash! I made sure she heard me coming and she must have put him on a leash. I walked away right away but I could see and hear her dog on the leash lunging and growling. Cosmo doesn't get to go to the bathroom tonight...


Now I'm thinking we need a clicker too!!!! That was a great video!!!

Your neighbor is irritating me Jackie. This too could be my lack of caffeine but I don't think so  

Maybe the two of you could come up with a common verbal agreement at certain convenient times for each of you to be out with the dogs?


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Jamm said:


> Could you perhaps film one of your walks for me??? I am honestly hearing so many different things about sizing the prong and how its actually supposed to work, i feel that I might be doing it wrong or something. You went to see an actual trainer which is what I think i'll be doing on saturday...


If Maya was here I would take a picture of her with her collar on.... but she's not here. Our trainer did fit the collar for us.... when we clip it on, we clip it kind of high, like at the level of where th bottom of her ears hang.... and it settles down into it's "spot". Sizing? I can fit one finger between her neck and the prongs... it's snug, but not tight (more snug than I would have thought actually, maybe Joeys is too loose?). I find it tricky to put on/take off sometimes.... especially with cold fingers after a walk, lol. Maya is with my sister right now.... I sent her regular harness as well as her prong collar... it's up to her which one she wants to use.

Great picture of Molly!! Can't believe she kept the hat on  Happy Birthday Molly!

Aw Cosmo  I read about the attack earlier this week, didn't read about the most recent one. Sorry to hear it happened again. Did anything come of the phonecall to Animal Control?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

DianaM said:


> I don't think Gracie is much of a morning doggie. I looked up from the kitchen this morning and saw this. She's telling me to stop waking her up at 5:30am.


hehe, I wish Alfie wasn't a morning doggie! Weekdays he's up at 5.30ish, weekends - never later than about 7am!!!!! :doh:



jweisman54 said:


> Nice out????????????? Maybe up there, but here is is cold and gray and flurrying. What the #&@$ happened to Springtime????


oooh, hate to say it but over here is glorious! :curtain: So warm I'm not gonna walk Alfie till this evening when it's cooler. I think we're having some kind of March heatwave lol!



Jamm said:


> Man I just had such a bad walk with Joey! He was like insane today. I have the prong and ususally its fine, but he still has recently discovered that he can still pull with it on! Im going to sign up for a private lesson at petsmart with one of the trainers and test out EVERY single one of these 'no pull' tools. It makes me so mad and makes our walks so not fun. I do the walk in other direction thing to, but it is not working at all.


If you come across the Canny Collar - it's worked wonders! Alfie still has the odd day where he pulls, but on the whole he's improved big time on it. 



jweisman54 said:


> I NEED to find a new trainer for Izzy to do some refresher classes. The old trainer never emails me back. I figure we did 2 6 week sessions with her and she got her $350. She told me that now I need private lessons in my home which is B.S. ...... again, more money for her.


Whaaat! :no: Well Alfie is a horrorbags but not bad enough to need private lessons! And I KNOW Izzy cant be any worse than Alfie. They may be 2 giant cheeky monkeys but they're still pups. Izzy is just a totally normal Golden pup - bouncy, full of fun and energy, easily distracted! 



Jamm said:


> Yeah, the GL is the only one I havn't tried so I think that'll be one of the new ones I get. I read that just putting it on with treats will help with them getting over the fact that they have something over their head/snout haha. I'll be going to petsmart on saturday to make that private lesson and too buy the head collar.


It took a while for Alfie to get used to having the bit over his snout, he still doesn't like it and trys to rub it off as soon as we get in the house. He used to also try and rub it off on my leg while we were walking!!! It's taken probably 4 months for Alfie to really stop most of the pulling. The initial month was the worst as he hated the collar and I had to constantly correct the pulling. But it didn't take long and he got the idea! And as I said, he still pulls on occasion - to mark EVERYTHING. :doh: Or if he sees another dog. He's far from perfect but he's getting there. He'll be on the canny collar for many many more months yet.



Maya's_Mom said:


> Awwww.... Roxy!! They shaved a whole lotta my girl as well.... so she still has no feathers on her sides... so many people say "is she a Lab?!!" NO SHE IS NOT!!!! Lol. Her tail, bum, back of her legs are feathered nicely..... it's just her sides lacking.
> 
> Jamm.... sorry to hear the prong is not working for Joey. It's been a dream for Maya.... I actually get texts from Bryan during the day saying "Don't take Maya for a walk after work, I want to take her!!!" She is really just awesome with the prong. I take her in the morning before work, Bryan takes her while I am making dinner. She has tried recently (like, this week) to pull a bit....but I honestly think we are not walking fast enough for her... her puppy energy is faster than our "after work" walking speed. Lol. And all the instructions say that if they pull to "pop" the collar... but we have never had to do that to her. She is just..... great!!!!
> 
> She goes to Aunt Katie's for a playdate tomorrow with Hudson. It's nice because my sister and her bf are both off work tomorrow....so optimum playtime for the pooches!!!
> 
> But what on earth am I going to do all morning without Maya here.... ??? I will miss her!!
> 
> BF and I talked briefly about going away for 5 days/a week (I am a travel agent, you would think we get away lots... but nope!!).... but he said to me "I don't think I can go a week without Maya" and I HONESTLY burst into tears... I didn't realize how much he loves our girl.... I know I am uber-attached.... but nice to know he is too!!!!


Aww that's so sweet. I bet I'd have had a tear in my eye too. 



jackie_hubert said:


> I love that photo of Molly. I can't believe she kept that hat on even for a moment. They all look so happy!
> 
> Someone was asking about how I taught the Clean-Up command. Here's an example that I did today. In 32 minutes. I cut it down to 5.
> 
> YouTube - Read-It command
> 
> BTW, some of you may have seen that Cosmo was attacked earlier this week, and then also today. By two different dogs. Today he retaliated unfortunately (the other dog was resource guarding and pinned Cosmo who then nipped and snarled - self defence perhaps?). I have a doggy date planned with his littermate Mylo for sunday so he can hang out with a good dog and hopefully not develop any issues.
> 
> I am afraid to go outside because of the stupid aggressive dog that lives in my building. I just went to take Cosmo out (it's 12:30am and I went outside this late just so I wouldn't bump into the dog) and guess who's outside, off leash! I made sure she heard me coming and she must have put him on a leash. I walked away right away but I could see and hear her dog on the leash lunging and growling. Cosmo doesn't get to go to the bathroom tonight...


Ohh I'll check out the video, thanks!
Poor Cosmo, hope theres some way you can work it out with your neighbour.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Bad news everyone 

Bah, I am so upset. Fin was up in the night last night. Poor guy. The first night is always the worst, he's so unsettled and his face, oh man he just seems so sad. He was outside for so long, I went out with him after a while just to tell him "good boy". You could tell he was uncomfortable and when he came in and after cleaning him up he just flopped on his bed and you could tell it was like "shame" face, he was so sad and tired looking. Laid there with him for a bit, he went out one more time, did the cleanup again and up to bed we went. I felt so bad for him.

Called the vets already (3rd time this week, frequent flyer much...?) and our vet is off but will call us Monday. Assuming we won't even go see him this time, right to the specialist..... 

Poor Fin.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Sharing because I needed a Fin pic to make me smile! This was in July, Fin would have been about 11-12 weeks here.


----------



## Jamm

Aww Poor fin  So sorry your having to go through this with him. I know how hard it is, seeing that Joey has kept me up countless amount of times with poop issues...


----------



## jweisman54

Jackie,
You do an awesome Job training Cosmo. I need the patience to do that. I am sure Izzy could learn like that also. I did train her to ring those bells basically the same way but the "read it" is far more complicated. I think you should put together some teaching videos for us, jk. I am sure you have more to do that put vids together.

Good job Jackie and Cosmo!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Bad news everyone
> 
> Bah, I am so upset. Fin was up in the night last night. Poor guy. The first night is always the worst, he's so unsettled and his face, oh man he just seems so sad. He was outside for so long, I went out with him after a while just to tell him "good boy". You could tell he was uncomfortable and when he came in and after cleaning him up he just flopped on his bed and you could tell it was like "shame" face, he was so sad and tired looking. Laid there with him for a bit, he went out one more time, did the cleanup again and up to bed we went. I felt so bad for him.
> 
> Called the vets already (3rd time this week, frequent flyer much...?) and our vet is off but will call us Monday. Assuming we won't even go see him this time, right to the specialist.....
> 
> Poor Fin.


 Aww, that sucks! I'm actually considering feeding raw as Alfie just isn't into eating the kibble and still having poop issues. I really wish he'd have perfect poops everytime. I really hope Fin is okay. Really sweet pic.


----------



## iansgran

Amazing Cosmo, amazing Jackie the TRAINER. Really really wonderful. I know Jaro is smart enough, just wish this old lady would get the motivation. Right now I am still working on keeping him from eating stuff he shouldn't. Last night when my husband brought him to bed he was chewing a stick he brought in from the last of the night potty break. I was pretty mad at my husband for letting him do that. Still am as a matter of fact. Then this morning he chewed off pieces of one of his old plastic squeeky toys and probably ate the pieces since I cannot find them. He seems worse than he was as a little squirt. I think that now he has big boy teeth he is just better at it. So keeping an eye on him. Need some more things he wants to chew that I let him chew. Kongs are more licking. Antlers only good for so long. Don't want to give raw bones too often. Think I will stuff some of those old raw bones with bread and peanut butter and freeze and see how that works. That was what I did with Subiaco. I can't exactly remembe when he stopped the agressive chewing, year and hald or two years.
Justine, sorry about Fin. What about his limping? Is that still going on. I think I read dogs get IBS like people. May be something like that. I am sure this is difficult for all of you. Jaro seems to have a steel tummy--rarely soft poop, never liquid, never urgent, and my heavens the things he has eaten--especially those big rocks. Maybe I shouldn't say that I might jinx my good luck. Now my poor little Ian has tummy issues galore so can't say everything is good. Ian's mom is taking him back to the doctor Monday. Bet he has to see a specialist. I think there are pediatric gastro docs.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Alfie's Girl said:


> Aww, that sucks! I'm actually considering feeding raw as Alfie just isn't into eating the kibble and still having poop issues. I really wish he'd have perfect poops everytime. I really hope Fin is okay. Really sweet pic.


I'd give raw a try but start methodically. Cosmo got a hold of oscar's raw chicken wing last week and it did not go well...I wish we could do raw. We sometimes still consider doing venison/buffalo raw but it's too expensive.

Do you have access to Instinct Rabbit? I believe it's the only rabbit kibble on the market. Hear it does wonders for dog stomachs. Would try it but really expensive and it's special order here. They do sell the canned regularly though but I'm afraid to see what canned would do to him.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Alfie's Girl said:


> Aww, that sucks! I'm actually considering feeding raw as Alfie just isn't into eating the kibble and still having poop issues. I really wish he'd have perfect poops everytime. I really hope Fin is okay. Really sweet pic.



I wish it was as simple as the food for us


----------



## iansgran

Justine, how is the limping?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Well I think it must be a strain of some sort, with rest there was/is a lot of improvement! Still a little gimpy today, but we're keeping him low key and hopefully he'll continue to improve! Glad we'll be home with him for the weekend, see how he is over night too of course with the other issues....bleh!


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Amazing Cosmo, amazing Jackie the TRAINER. Really really wonderful. I know Jaro is smart enough, just wish this old lady would get the motivation. Right now I am still working on keeping him from eating stuff he shouldn't. Last night when my husband brought him to bed he was chewing a stick he brought in from the last of the night potty break. I was pretty mad at my husband for letting him do that. Still am as a matter of fact. Then this morning he chewed off pieces of one of his old plastic squeeky toys and probably ate the pieces since I cannot find them. He seems worse than he was as a little squirt. I think that now he has big boy teeth he is just better at it. So keeping an eye on him. Need some more things he wants to chew that I let him chew. Kongs are more licking. Antlers only good for so long. Don't want to give raw bones too often. Think I will stuff some of those old raw bones with bread and peanut butter and freeze and see how that works. That was what I did with Subiaco. I can't exactly remembe when he stopped the agressive chewing, year and hald or two years.
> Justine, sorry about Fin. What about his limping? Is that still going on. I think I read dogs get IBS like people. May be something like that. I am sure this is difficult for all of you. Jaro seems to have a steel tummy--rarely soft poop, never liquid, never urgent, and my heavens the things he has eaten--especially those big rocks. Maybe I shouldn't say that I might jinx my good luck. Now my poor little Ian has tummy issues galore so can't say everything is good. Ian's mom is taking him back to the doctor Monday. Bet he has to see a specialist. I think there are pediatric gastro docs.


Sorry to hear about your grandson Sherie. I know here in NJ there is an intestinal bug going around. Hopefully a specialist will find and fix the little guys problem 


ILoveMyGolden said:


> Bad news everyone
> 
> Bah, I am so upset. Fin was up in the night last night. Poor guy. The first night is always the worst, he's so unsettled and his face, oh man he just seems so sad. He was outside for so long, I went out with him after a while just to tell him "good boy". You could tell he was uncomfortable and when he came in and after cleaning him up he just flopped on his bed and you could tell it was like "shame" face, he was so sad and tired looking. Laid there with him for a bit, he went out one more time, did the cleanup again and up to bed we went. I felt so bad for him.
> 
> Called the vets already (3rd time this week, frequent flyer much...?) and our vet is off but will call us Monday. Assuming we won't even go see him this time, right to the specialist.....
> 
> Poor Fin.


I read this on my cell while at work and was REALLY sad for you and Fin. My heart sunk because I could just see his face as you described it.
I hate that he has to go through all these tummy issues. I still cannot imagine a nylabone being its cause. Not if it clears up with the Flagyl.



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Sharing because I needed a Fin pic to make me smile! This was in July, Fin would have been about 11-12 weeks here.


Now if that isnt the cutest pic ever!!!! a very relaxed pup. Heck Id be too cruising in the boat!!!!



jweisman54 said:


> Jackie,
> You do an awesome Job training Cosmo. I need the patience to do that. I am sure Izzy could learn like that also. I did train her to ring those bells basically the same way but the "read it" is far more complicated. I think you should put together some teaching videos for us, jk. I am sure you have more to do that put vids together.
> 
> Good job Jackie and Cosmo!


I watch every video and love them all Jackie...... I so wish I could train all day every day and NOT work!!!!! Ohhhh well...
I actually never even considered clicker training until I watched the video you made. I may try it. Ive been working on the toy in the basket thing on and off (not consistent) for a few weeks, your method seems easier using the clicker.....
I appreciate you taking the time to do and than share these with us!


----------



## DianaM

I spent $96 this week on Gracie's birthday gift. Now I'm looking for recipes for a cake. Can we say spoiled?


----------



## jackie_hubert

What a night!!!! Got home from work at 9:30 to a pungent smell - diarrhea (mostly mucous), with specs of blood...took him out and he had more diarrhea with blood...

I called our vet and they said that it's not an emergency and that if I call again in the morning they should be able to make an appointment for us to come in right away. They said to feed him regularly but I think I'm gonna mix in some rice.

I have to cancel our neuter appointment for Monday.

That's not even the worst part of my night. After checking out the mess on our floors I discovered that our backporch door was wide open! $&@" husband left it open when he retrieved the beer cooler he keeps out there. And no one was home, just the cat and the dog. I knew cosmo was still there but where the hell is the cat!?!? He's an indoor cat with an illegible tattoo. I ran out onto the porch yelling "Oscar!!!!" to find two big yellow eyes staring at me from the bushes. I went and picked him up not believing my luck that the door open for up to 5 hours and both animals were still there. I have no idea whether they both wandered around the neibourhood while i was gone but who knows?!?! There must be a god!


----------



## iansgran

Jackie sorry about the bad night. You and Justine are just having too many problems with such beautiful well trained pups. Bet Cosmo got into something while the door was open. I thought we were through with this eat everything in sight, not Jaro for sure, I think he is worse.


----------



## jweisman54

Just to add my two cents worth...........Jackie, I hope Cosmo is alright, Sherie, I hope Ian is ok. I know GI issues in kids is difficult. My son, after many tests, was finally diagnosed with Crohn's disease a few years back. It changed his life in so many ways. He had to change the field of work he was in which was anthropology and living outside for weeks for no toilet. Now he is a science middle school teacher getting his Masters degree in Education. They will figure out what is wrong with Ian. It just takes time.

Jackie, that sounds like something that would have happened in my house! At least both fur kids are accounted for. I hope Cosmo will just get whatever it is through his system and be ok.

As for eating anything and everything..........Izzy is now a non-stop, go into the garbage, and grab anything kind of pup. I CAN'T stand it anymore. If we forget to close the toilet lid, she is in there, if we put anything in the bathroom trash she is in there. If there is a tag from a new item of clothing on my bureau, she is on it, then she hides with whatever she has in her mouth and goes under my very low glass coffee table and plays cat and mouse with me. BLAH!!!!!! I just want a cuddly, lovable, well behaved Golden Retriever.


----------



## DianaM

jackie_hubert said:


> What a night!!!! Got home from work at 9:30 to a pungent smell - diarrhea (mostly mucous), with specs of blood...took him out and he had more diarrhea with blood...
> 
> I called our vet and they said that it's not an emergency and that if I call again in the morning they should be able to make an appointment for us to come in right away. They said to feed him regularly but I think I'm gonna mix in some rice.
> 
> I have to cancel our neuter appointment for Monday.
> 
> That's not even the worst part of my night. After checking out the mess on our floors I discovered that our backporch door was wide open! $&@" husband left it open when he retrieved the beer cooler he keeps out there. And no one was home, just the cat and the dog. I knew cosmo was still there but where the hell is the cat!?!? He's an indoor cat with an illegible tattoo. I ran out onto the porch yelling "Oscar!!!!" to find two big yellow eyes staring at me from the bushes. I went and picked him up not believing my luck that the door open for up to 5 hours and both animals were still there. I have no idea whether they both wandered around the neibourhood while i was gone but who knows?!?! There must be a god!


OMG that is so scary! Thank god they are both ok. Well except for the poop issues. Hope that clears up soon!


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> What a night!!!! Got home from work at 9:30 to a pungent smell - diarrhea (mostly mucous), with specs of blood...took him out and he had more diarrhea with blood...
> 
> I called our vet and they said that it's not an emergency and that if I call again in the morning they should be able to make an appointment for us to come in right away. They said to feed him regularly but I think I'm gonna mix in some rice.
> 
> I have to cancel our neuter appointment for Monday.
> 
> That's not even the worst part of my night. After checking out the mess on our floors I discovered that our backporch door was wide open! $&@" husband left it open when he retrieved the beer cooler he keeps out there. And no one was home, just the cat and the dog. I knew cosmo was still there but where the hell is the cat!?!? He's an indoor cat with an illegible tattoo. I ran out onto the porch yelling "Oscar!!!!" to find two big yellow eyes staring at me from the bushes. I went and picked him up not believing my luck that the door open for up to 5 hours and both animals were still there. I have no idea whether they both wandered around the neibourhood while i was gone but who knows?!?! There must be a god!


Jackie was the trash or anything out back ripped apart that he may have grazed on!? You know what? You are blessed that they both didnt disappear, especially Oscar. Thank Goodness they are both ok...............stuff like that happens because we are all human and none of us is perfect.........none.



I grabbed this pics of Roxy while we were outback playing ball. Many many years ago we had a huge sandbox for all the kids........the remainder is still there minus the railroad ties that held it into place. My NON digging dog below seems to love it!









Easy catch








Got it


----------



## iansgran

Very nice pics of Roxy. Jaro loves the sandbox, too, so much Ian doesn't get to use it.


----------



## KaMu

If I could just get roxy to cultivate exact spots Id be good to go!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> What a night!!!! Got home from work at 9:30 to a pungent smell - diarrhea (mostly mucous), with specs of blood...took him out and he had more diarrhea with blood...
> 
> I called our vet and they said that it's not an emergency and that if I call again in the morning they should be able to make an appointment for us to come in right away. They said to feed him regularly but I think I'm gonna mix in some rice.
> 
> I have to cancel our neuter appointment for Monday.
> 
> That's not even the worst part of my night. After checking out the mess on our floors I discovered that our backporch door was wide open! $&@" husband left it open when he retrieved the beer cooler he keeps out there. And no one was home, just the cat and the dog. I knew cosmo was still there but where the hell is the cat!?!? He's an indoor cat with an illegible tattoo. I ran out onto the porch yelling "Oscar!!!!" to find two big yellow eyes staring at me from the bushes. I went and picked him up not believing my luck that the door open for up to 5 hours and both animals were still there. I have no idea whether they both wandered around the neibourhood while i was gone but who knows?!?! There must be a god!


Oh my! What a relief they were both safe. Sounds like Cosmo got to eating something naughty.  Hope he's improving.....


----------



## Alfie's Girl

ooh I think I should make some sort of sandpit for Alfie. Then he wouldn't dig everywhere else!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iansgran

Alfie's Girl said:


> ooh I think I should make some sort of sandpit for Alfie. Then he wouldn't dig everywhere else!!!!!!!!!


Ha, ha, ha.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Oh Jackie!! Glad to hear both furballs are accounted for! Unfortunately, I know exactly how you feel.... I stayed over at my sisters last night, and this morning went to the market with my mom and stepdad. As we are driving back down my sisters street, pretty much right in front of her house.... my mom says "oh, is that a dog on the sidewalk there? I don't see a human nearby or a leash on the dog?!" and I look and IT'S MAYA!!!!!!!!!!! So we pulled over really quick and I jumped out of the car.... of course Maya is SO excited and runs over to me, and then to greet my mom and my stepdad... *big sigh of relief*.... I go to the front door and let Maya back into Katie's house and everyone inside (my sister, her bf, my bf) were sooooooo confused why Maya was coming in the FRONT door.... I guess both dogs were out back, Katie had checked on them about 10 minutes earlier.... Maya somehow got out through the hedge?! Went through the neighbours backyard, around the neighbours house to the front, and made her way back to my sister's, where we found her. 

I am trying to not think about what "could have" happened.... i am just so relieved that we got back to the house at that moment to see her there. I think if I think of the "what if's" I'd just cry.

So everyone give your sweet (and troublesome) pooches an extra tight hug tonight, I know I will!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Omg that's even worse than what happened here! You think about the coincidences that cosmo and Oscar did not simply leave and that you happened to drive and see Maya, it's crazy!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

We have joked about making Finlay and sandbox, then it's ready when kids come along!!

We have had two nights of no middle of the night grossness!

I am so excited as of now! Wondering if the one night was a fluke, or ? We'll see how things continue to go!

Limp is getting less and less, but still resting him lots, he's being a good boy though!

Glad Maya is safe and sound! What an adventure for her....oh my!


----------



## iansgran

Well, I did jinx Jaro and me. All that he doesn't have tummy issues out the window. Last night in the middle of the night he pooped soft in the bedroom. Couple hours later he vomited some soft brown half digested food (I guess) and some sticks and pieces of the outside of the soccer ball. Then a few more hours and outside to poop again, and again this morning. I went outside in the light to see if I could see what it looked like, but can'f find it. So I gave him no breakfast and will boil some chicken and rice for tonight if all else looks well. He is acting perfectly normal, beggin for food and chasing the cat. Glad Fin is doing better. How about Cosmo?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ohhh poor Jaro 

Poor you too having to clean up all of that, bleh!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Goodness, the stress these furballs are putting us through this weekend.... Cosmo and Jaro's tummies.... Fin's limp.... Maya's Great Escape....

How are all the boys feeling today?


----------



## KaMu

Maya's_Mom said:


> Goodness, the stress these furballs are putting us through this weekend.... Cosmo and Jaro's tummies.... Fin's limp.... Maya's Great Escape....
> 
> How are all the boys feeling today?



Well knock on wood no tummy issues BUT..............Roxys favorite spot upstairs is being draped across DH lap while he sits in HIS recliner chair. Last night I went and layed on the couch to watch TV and after calling Roxy over she jumped up like I wanted but than decided ..........OH heres my favorite playmate, lets play!!!!!......... I thought she broke my nose! But just a small cut with a little bruising. I did nothing to encourage play, I only wanted to cuddle...........The word stop meant absolutely nothing. Immediately after she cut my nose she nuzzled her head on my shoulder for a second, but I got up and left and ignored her most of the night. Bugger


----------



## iansgran

Justine and Jackie, the pups are just getting you ready for parenthood one day. I'll take a dirty diaper over runny dog poo any day.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

We have totally joked Fin is good practice for babies someday!!

My Fiance is thankfully better with cleanup than me. I gag and dry heave through most of it, need to work on that!!!


----------



## iansgran

Something happens when you have a baby and the sensitive nose-stomach goes away like magic. Hormones maybe. Mother nature surly. The race would not otherwise survive. That sick to your stomach reaction to bad smells is another of mother nature's gifts so we humans don't have the same habits our little pups do of eating things not good for us.


----------



## jweisman54

It sounds like lots of us had bad weekend with our pups. Izzy was pretty much confined to the kitchen with my granddaughter here and as soon as I let her out she started jumping on the couch and people and also started nipping hands, which she started doing again. I gave her a time out in the crate which seemed to help. Friday she threw up again and like Fin's mom, I started to gag which is not like me, it was just so gross to pick up and look at.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Something happens when you have a baby and the sensitive nose-stomach goes away like magic. Hormones maybe. Mother nature surly. The race would not otherwise survive. That sick to your stomach reaction to bad smells is another of mother nature's gifts so we humans don't have the same habits our little pups do of eating things not good for us.



 When its your own flesh and blood that you have created... as Sherie says, somehow any odor from them doesn't bother you. 

And... there is nothing more pleasant than the smell of a new born baby


----------



## Jamm

Joey wasn't too too bad this weekend suprsingly! Yesterday I didn't work so I went out with him all afternoon, petsmart, my pet store, the local one AND bark nd fitz to order his birthday cake! He was VERY tired when we got home from meeting so many people that he basically slept the whole time lol. I bought the Gentle leader for Joey yesterday and I have been working with him on getting used to it on, by sitting down and giving him treats when hes good with it. I hope to try him on a walk with it later on tonight..

Im on my break right now from work but ive read all you're guys horror stories about the pups!! Such scary drama!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> Oh Jackie!! Glad to hear both furballs are accounted for! Unfortunately, I know exactly how you feel.... I stayed over at my sisters last night, and this morning went to the market with my mom and stepdad. As we are driving back down my sisters street, pretty much right in front of her house.... my mom says "oh, is that a dog on the sidewalk there? I don't see a human nearby or a leash on the dog?!" and I look and IT'S MAYA!!!!!!!!!!! So we pulled over really quick and I jumped out of the car.... of course Maya is SO excited and runs over to me, and then to greet my mom and my stepdad... *big sigh of relief*.... I go to the front door and let Maya back into Katie's house and everyone inside (my sister, her bf, my bf) were sooooooo confused why Maya was coming in the FRONT door.... I guess both dogs were out back, Katie had checked on them about 10 minutes earlier.... Maya somehow got out through the hedge?! Went through the neighbours backyard, around the neighbours house to the front, and made her way back to my sister's, where we found her.
> 
> I am trying to not think about what "could have" happened.... i am just so relieved that we got back to the house at that moment to see her there. I think if I think of the "what if's" I'd just cry.
> 
> So everyone give your sweet (and troublesome) pooches an extra tight hug tonight, I know I will!!!


Oh my word! :uhoh: Scary huh! I've had the 'what if' thoughts too about Alfie when he escaped onto the road. 



Ian'sgran said:


> Well, I did jinx Jaro and me. All that he doesn't have tummy issues out the window. Last night in the middle of the night he pooped soft in the bedroom. Couple hours later he vomited some soft brown half digested food (I guess) and some sticks and pieces of the outside of the soccer ball. Then a few more hours and outside to poop again, and again this morning. I went outside in the light to see if I could see what it looked like, but can'f find it. So I gave him no breakfast and will boil some chicken and rice for tonight if all else looks well. He is acting perfectly normal, beggin for food and chasing the cat. Glad Fin is doing better. How about Cosmo?


Aww no. Alfie had a random diarrhoea night once but was totally fine. I still have no idea what caused it. 

Hope all poorly pups are doing better tonight!


----------



## TaraMom22

We took Molly to the park. GREAT coincidence... we ran into the Golden Retriever rescue volunteer than found Molly for us, and his golden, Sebastian. I loved showing off what an awesome dog he helped us adopt and getting to say *Thank You* again.

So, Molly and Sebastian played and played, and found the muddiest part of the park. It is a low part in the grass, and is pure mud. So both dogs ended up coated in mud. Sebastian and his owner had walked to the park, but DD and I had driven.

Thank goodness there is a dog wash 2 blocks from the park. I made DD walk Molly to the dog wash while I drove. Then DD and I got as wet as Molly as we tried to get her clean. That mud was stuck in lots of interesting places. DD is still bummed that we didn't have a camera along to get a picture of mud-girl to show DH and DS.


----------



## amandanmaggie

KaMu said:


> When its your own flesh and blood that you have created... as Sherie says, somehow any odor from them doesn't bother you.
> 
> And... there is nothing more pleasant than the smell of a new born baby


 
I sure hope that will be true with me, if I ever have kids. I'm a teacher, and any time my kids come to me with some bodily fluid leaking out of them, my stomach turns and I look away and tell them, quickly, to go to the office to get it taken care of. Maggie hasn't thrown up like that, yet, thankfully. Ugh...I'm starting to feel a little sick just thinking about it. Yuck.  I need to end this conversation.


----------



## amandanmaggie

TaraMom22 said:


> We took Molly to the park. GREAT coincidence... we ran into the Golden Retriever rescue volunteer than found Molly for us, and his golden, Sebastian. I loved showing off what an awesome dog he helped us adopt and getting to say *Thank You* again.
> 
> So, Molly and Sebastian played and played, and found the muddiest part of the park. It is a low part in the grass, and is pure mud. So both dogs ended up coated in mud. Sebastian and his owner had walked to the park, but DD and I had driven.
> 
> Thank goodness there is a dog wash 2 blocks from the park. I made DD walk Molly to the dog wash while I drove. Then DD and I got as wet as Molly as we tried to get her clean. That mud was stuck in lots of interesting places. DD is still bummed that we didn't have a camera along to get a picture of mud-girl to show DH and DS.


Aww...that's great! I want to take Maggie to an adoption day at our rescue, but I want to get her very well-behaved before we go, so they can see the transformation. 

We've had really warm weather, lately, so I was able to get into the pool, even though it was pretty chilly. I wanted to introduce Maggie to the pool. She is a little afraid to just jump in, so she will go on the first step. She is trying to figure out how to get down and swim, but she's too afraid to jump off of the step into the big pool. We'll keep working on it. After she was successful in getting in, she got out and ran, full speed, around the pool. I think she was taking a victory lap in celebration of her accomplishment.  It was extremely cute!


----------



## DianaM

I'm glad the escape artists are OK! I always wonder what Gracie would do if she magically got out. I'd like to think she would stay close by but I know if she saw a leaf or bird she would chase after it. There have been a few times that I didn't want to take her out in the cold so I would just attach the long lead to her and stand inside the door holding it. She sat on the porch and stared at me like "what are you doing in there?" so I had to go out. Hopefully we never deal with her escaping!

This weekend was pretty good for us. On Friday, my cousin brought her 3 year old son over to play with Gracie. She did decent with him. Still a little pushy and in-your-face but my cousin did a good job with preparing her son by telling him that Gracie will do those things but it's her way of playing. So he laughed the whole time. Gracie eventually got used to him and wasn't as interested. I thought it was funny when Evan dumped out all of Gracie's toys while he was playing with her and my cousin kept apologizing for the mess. I told her that is what it looked like before she got there anyway haha. We got in a few distracted training exercises as well and she did a good job. 

Saturday was a pretty laid back day. Kevin went out with a few friends at night so I had a girl's night with Gracie. We watched the old Superman movie. She was SO into it. She was watching the TV like she knew what was going on. During the funeral scene, she looked really sad and during the action scenes she would re-adjust herself to get a better view. Too cute!

On Sunday I took Gracie over to my neighbor's house for a playdate with their lab. My neighbor sells dog supplies so I bought a few things for Gracie's birthday and she gave me some freebies too. I was bummed to find out that they are moving to North Carolina in a couple months! Now I can't just walk down the road to pick up stuff from her.

Pictures of Gracie watching Superman:


----------



## jweisman54

So, I woke up last night to the sound of Izzy having drive heaves. She didn't actually vomit, so I have no idea what her issue was. I know she ate something when we went out at 10 but don't know what. She seems fine this morning.


----------



## iansgran

Joyce, was there bile or nothing? How is she acting? When our cat had a blockage from eating a little toy she wouldn't eat, was lethargic, and cried and tried to vomit frequently. If Izzy is eating and acting normal I wouldn't worry, but if not maybe call the vet. 
Jaro seems fine but since we have him on the starvation diet, nothing for 12 hours then a spoonful of rice and chicken, there isn't much inside to tell if his poop is back to normal and the diarrhea is all gone.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Guess who wasn't up in the night last night?! Wah hoo!

Good boy Fin!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Just dropped cosmo off at the vet for his neuter. He's so crazy at the vet that it's like a full day of work. Luckily the vet has 3 goldens and sypathized.


----------



## iansgran

Cosmo will do fine. Do not worry. No middle of the night problems for Jaro either but like I said earlier nothing in him to come out yet.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Btw, cosmo's poop is now better than ever, weird!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

TaraMom22 said:


> We took Molly to the park. GREAT coincidence... we ran into the Golden Retriever rescue volunteer than found Molly for us, and his golden, Sebastian. I loved showing off what an awesome dog he helped us adopt and getting to say *Thank You* again.
> 
> So, Molly and Sebastian played and played, and found the muddiest part of the park. It is a low part in the grass, and is pure mud. So both dogs ended up coated in mud. Sebastian and his owner had walked to the park, but DD and I had driven.
> 
> Thank goodness there is a dog wash 2 blocks from the park. I made DD walk Molly to the dog wash while I drove. Then DD and I got as wet as Molly as we tried to get her clean. That mud was stuck in lots of interesting places. DD is still bummed that we didn't have a camera along to get a picture of mud-girl to show DH and DS.


Wow, what a coincidence! Yeah sure wish you'd had the camera! We LOVE pics of muddy Goldens! 



DianaM said:


> I'm glad the escape artists are OK! I always wonder what Gracie would do if she magically got out. I'd like to think she would stay close by but I know if she saw a leaf or bird she would chase after it. There have been a few times that I didn't want to take her out in the cold so I would just attach the long lead to her and stand inside the door holding it. She sat on the porch and stared at me like "what are you doing in there?" so I had to go out. Hopefully we never deal with her escaping!
> 
> This weekend was pretty good for us. On Friday, my cousin brought her 3 year old son over to play with Gracie. She did decent with him. Still a little pushy and in-your-face but my cousin did a good job with preparing her son by telling him that Gracie will do those things but it's her way of playing. So he laughed the whole time. Gracie eventually got used to him and wasn't as interested. I thought it was funny when Evan dumped out all of Gracie's toys while he was playing with her and my cousin kept apologizing for the mess. I told her that is what it looked like before she got there anyway haha. We got in a few distracted training exercises as well and she did a good job.
> 
> Saturday was a pretty laid back day. Kevin went out with a few friends at night so I had a girl's night with Gracie. We watched the old Superman movie. She was SO into it. She was watching the TV like she knew what was going on. During the funeral scene, she looked really sad and during the action scenes she would re-adjust herself to get a better view. Too cute!
> 
> On Sunday I took Gracie over to my neighbor's house for a playdate with their lab. My neighbor sells dog supplies so I bought a few things for Gracie's birthday and she gave me some freebies too. I was bummed to find out that they are moving to North Carolina in a couple months! Now I can't just walk down the road to pick up stuff from her.
> 
> Pictures of Gracie watching Superman:


Those pics are so cute!  There's only one programme Alfie likes watching and it's called countryfile - about the countryside basically! Lots of sheep and cows etc on it! 

Nothin wrong with North Carolina!  I'll be in the North Carolina mountains next summer myself! 



jackie_hubert said:


> Just dropped cosmo off at the vet for his neuter. He's so crazy at the vet that it's like a full day of work. Luckily the vet has 3 goldens and sypathized.


Aww, let us know as soon as you've heard how he is. Poor little guy! 

Wooohoooo GO FIN!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo's favourite show is BBC's Life of Birds with David Attenborough.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I am thinking about booking Fin's neuter for April 19th, worst birthday present ever from me.

I will take the Wed & Thursday off work, then am already off the Friday and Monday for Easter, so he will have lots of me home to make sure everything is ok.

We have noticed a huge swing (again) in Fin, not with agression but he is such a horndog lately, licking males your know wheres, females you know where (instead of "normal" greeting/sniffing), and he mounted an 11-year old female Golden last night, I was so upset with him (he could have hurt her  ) they were running around at the park, then he did that, argh I could have killed him!

I said when we got him if we would wait until a year I would be happy, 18 months if he was a good boy. 

Maybe the bad moments are our fault, but at this point I would rather snippity snip and then it's overwith.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Yea, cosmo is obsessed with females, intact or not. 

When I dropped cosmo off with the vet she said (and she has three goldens) that goldens are particularly bad with being a little to excited sexually - just like they're excited about everything else. Lol


----------



## DianaM

I need to schedule Gracie's spay soon. I'm thinking April 8th since I'm off that day. I have to make sure things at work aren't busy. It's super slow now so it would figure that the week I might take a couple days off turns out to be when we get busy. Or if Kevin get this job offer soon, he can work it so he takes a few days off between jobs and we can do it then.


----------



## KaMu

*Roxys OFA results*

Well it finally came!!! Letter from OFA with Roxys preliminary results are "good" hips. and elbows are checked off as fine on R & L and than the recc to redo at 2 years of age!!! Thats a blessing right there


----------



## iansgran

Way to go Roxy--good bones. Diana you probably don't need to be off work on the day of the spay, the day after yes, but they usually keep them at least all day at the vet.


----------



## DianaM

Yay Roxy!! That is good news 

Yea I probably don't but shhh. Any excuse to take time off work! She actually is in school until the 12th anyway so it might not be until the 21st.


----------



## jweisman54

Congrats on Roxy's results.

Sherie, Izzy pooped fine twice today, so have no idea why the dry heaves. Pretty soon though, I am going to have to take her out of the crate at night. She is way too noisy when she rolls around.


----------



## jweisman54

So, is everyone in on having this thread moved over to the main forum? I am going to have one of the admin's do it for April 1.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Yay Roxy!!!!


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


> So, is everyone in on having this thread moved over to the main forum? I am going to have one of the admin's do it for April 1.


 
That's fine. Maggie is the youngest out of all of the pups and doesn't turn 1 for another couple of months. Everyone elses' pups turn one in April, so that will work. 

Has Izzy had dry heaves anymore today? I have been worried about Maggie...for the last week or so, she has been having dry heaves and coughing. It's only been when she's excited to see me and when I use the choker to walk, so I've stopped using the choker, and that has helped. Today was the first day that she hasn't coughed at all! I really hope it was just the collar and that it's not kennel cough. Hope Izzy's ok!


----------



## amandanmaggie

What type of Taste of the Wild do you all feed your pups? Do they do really well on it? I have been feeding Maggie Nutro Ultra Holistic, but her stools are a little bit soft and she urinates really often. I thought it was just her "adjusting"/potty training, but I read some reviews and others said that it made their dogs urinate and poop a lot. It costs about $50 for a large bag, and I want to stay around that budget for dog food. If TOTW costs a lot more than that, do you know of a good dog food that is comparable in price to Nutro but is really good for them?


----------



## jackie_hubert

No problem with moving the thread.

Have been home fir a couple of hours now with cosmo. Poor guy, he is ok but totally confused and out of it. He rested against me on the way home and would whine if I stopped stroking his paws and talking to him. He could barely make it to the car and fell repeatedly. Surgery went well exceptthat apparently he has a very large scrotum and thus there may be some swelling. Also means they used the sutures that don't just disappear so we have to go back in two weeks for that.

I have been through so many neuter/spay surgeries with shelter animals that none of it worries me.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

jweisman54 said:


> Congrats on Roxy's results.
> 
> Sherie, Izzy pooped fine twice today, so have no idea why the dry heaves. Pretty soon though, I am going to have to take her out of the crate at night. She is way too noisy when she rolls around.


We left Maya out of the crate on Friday AND Saturday night!! Friday night we were at my sisters and she was pretty restless, likely because she knew Hudson was around somewhere. So she was up wandering and whatnot. Saturday we thought "what the heck" and left her out.... and I think she slept on the living room couch all night!!! There was one "stolen" sock laying about, but otherwise, she was very peaceful!! I will admit..... I woke up late Saturday night and missed the sound of her breathing/sighing/rolling around in her crate  Hope IzzyGirl is alright.... dry heaves are scary...

Glad to hear Cosmo did well!!! Big snuggles from Maya!

And congrats to Roxy as well!!

Charlotte.... you will be in North Carolina next summer?!?!

No problem moving the thread.... are we one of the longest on the forum?!?!


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> No problem with moving the thread.
> 
> Have been home fir a couple of hours now with cosmo. Poor guy, he is ok but totally confused and out of it. He rested against me on the way home and would whine if I stopped stroking his paws and talking to him. He could barely make it to the car and fell repeatedly. Surgery went well exceptthat apparently he has a very large scrotum and thus there may be some swelling. Also means they used the sutures that don't just disappear so we have to go back in two weeks for that.
> 
> I have been through so many neuter/spay surgeries with shelter animals that none of it worries me.


Yay! Good hips  Relief one less worry with insurance.......Thank You


Poor Cosmo....Sure hope today he is much better and feeling more himself...


What did I misss? Charlotte is going to NC?


We feed fromm so Im not help here with the TOTW

Moving the thread makes no difference to me at all.


----------



## KaMu

BTW yesterday we had a little BD party for my Grandsons. I had put Roxy downstairs with a raw bone, which was great for about 30 min when she started to bark...which she never does! I let her bark but than it was annoying! Took her out for a run and than brought her upstairs with the family on leash. She was very excited but after she calmed down, I took her off leash and just watched as the babies toddled around. She wanted to be with family! She just snuggled with anyone and everyone allowing the babies to kiss her etc. I just had to watch because of the size of her. One swish of a tail and the little guys would have been on their butts  She really is as gentle as she can be around them.............you can see it when she goes to interact with them. It was a nice but exhausting day!!!!


----------



## DianaM

jweisman54 said:


> So, is everyone in on having this thread moved over to the main forum? I am going to have one of the admin's do it for April 1.


Fine by me! Gracie turns ONE on SATURDAY! :bowl:

I know my whole idea of creating a special forum just for these clubs got shot down already but I still think it's a good idea. I'm thinking in another year, what happens if the other 10 "Puppies born in X" threads want to continue too. I'd hate to have all of them moved to the main discussion. It might get annoying for people not part of them. I guess we can wait and see what happens though. Maybe no one else will continue them after a year. 



amandanmaggie said:


> What type of Taste of the Wild do you all feed your pups? Do they do really well on it? I have been feeding Maggie Nutro Ultra Holistic, but her stools are a little bit soft and she urinates really often. I thought it was just her "adjusting"/potty training, but I read some reviews and others said that it made their dogs urinate and poop a lot. It costs about $50 for a large bag, and I want to stay around that budget for dog food. If TOTW costs a lot more than that, do you know of a good dog food that is comparable in price to Nutro but is really good for them?


Gracie eats Innova which I think is owned by the same company as Nutro. She does really well on it. Pooping has been great for months now, only twice a day. 



jackie_hubert said:


> Have been home fir a couple of hours now with cosmo. Poor guy, he is ok but totally confused and out of it. He rested against me on the way home and would whine if I stopped stroking his paws and talking to him. He could barely make it to the car and fell repeatedly. Surgery went well exceptthat apparently he has a very large scrotum and thus there may be some swelling. Also means they used the sutures that don't just disappear so we have to go back in two weeks for that.
> 
> I have been through so many neuter/spay surgeries with shelter animals that none of it worries me.


Glad Cosmo's surgery went well! I'm sure he'll be back to normal in no time 



Maya's_Mom said:


> We left Maya out of the crate on Friday AND Saturday night!! Friday night we were at my sisters and she was pretty restless, likely because she knew Hudson was around somewhere. So she was up wandering and whatnot. Saturday we thought "what the heck" and left her out.... and I think she slept on the living room couch all night!!! There was one "stolen" sock laying about, but otherwise, she was very peaceful!! I will admit..... I woke up late Saturday night and missed the sound of her breathing/sighing/rolling around in her crate  Hope IzzyGirl is alright.... dry heaves are scary...
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yay Maya!
> 
> 
> 
> KaMu said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW yesterday we had a little BD party for my Grandsons. I had put Roxy downstairs with a raw bone, which was great for about 30 min when she started to bark...which she never does! I let her bark but than it was annoying! Took her out for a run and than brought her upstairs with the family on leash. She was very excited but after she calmed down, I took her off leash and just watched as the babies toddled around. She wanted to be with family! She just snuggled with anyone and everyone allowing the babies to kiss her etc. I just had to watch because of the size of her. One swish of a tail and the little guys would have been on their butts  She really is as gentle as she can be around them.............you can see it when she goes to interact with them. It was a nice but exhausting day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing how they seem to know to be gentle with the little ones (besides being a little bit excited)? Gracie met my little cousin last summer when he was 9 months old. She was very good with him, licked his feet and made him giggle a lot. She's the same way with my niece. She loves to give her kisses and my niece just adores Gracie. It's super cute! I need to post a picture or video of them together.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jamm

Joey sleeping schedule is different almost every night. Every day last week he slept until 9 every day, then yesterday itwas 830, today 7:50. Lol Hes so weird. A couple of nights ago I took him to the local field with my coworker and her dog, Charlie and they played for like 2 hours! Running around like a crazy man. Im going to be taking him again today!  Today is also bath day for Mr Stinky..haha

I dont mind the thread being moved! 

Cosmo I hope ya feel better bud! Glad the surgery went well though..


----------



## iansgran

Jaro was on TOTW wetlands for one bags worth, then I switched to the lamb one Joyce uses because it has lower protein than wetlands which is duck and other poultry because he was getting the dark eye boogers every day and had a couple soft poops, but after this last bout with diarrhea I think the soft poops was just his eating sticks and leaves. I don't remember exactly the price of TOTW but the guy at my pet store said it was the best value of the premium foods. And we didn't buy the biggest bag to begin with which is always cheaper per pound. 
He seems lots better, well he never acted sick, and I have started mixing his regular food with the rice and boiled chicken. There is a really good answer about diarrhea and vomiting by IowaGold in the thread Upset stomach or blockage from 10/24/2010. You might want to check it out and or print it out like I did. And Kathleen, what present did you decide on for the birthday boys. Are they twins, or just two close together? It is such a great age.


----------



## jweisman54

Taste of the Wild Sierra Mountain costs me about $42 for a 30 lb bag. I haven't received word back from the admin yet on the thread being moved but will let everyone know when he PM's me.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo's favourite show is BBC's Life of Birds with David Attenborough.


Lol, I haven't heard of that one?!? I love the way David Attenborough narrates though. 



KaMu said:


> Well it finally came!!! Letter from OFA with Roxys preliminary results are "good" hips. and elbows are checked off as fine on R & L and than the recc to redo at 2 years of age!!! Thats a blessing right there


Wooohooooo! That's great news!  



jweisman54 said:


> So, is everyone in on having this thread moved over to the main forum? I am going to have one of the admin's do it for April 1.


No problem with me! WOW I can't believe our babies are nearly 1!!!!!!!!



jackie_hubert said:


> No problem with moving the thread.
> 
> Have been home fir a couple of hours now with cosmo. Poor guy, he is ok but totally confused and out of it. He rested against me on the way home and would whine if I stopped stroking his paws and talking to him. He could barely make it to the car and fell repeatedly. Surgery went well exceptthat apparently he has a very large scrotum and thus there may be some swelling. Also means they used the sutures that don't just disappear so we have to go back in two weeks for that.
> 
> I have been through so many neuter/spay surgeries with shelter animals that none of it worries me.


Aww poor Cosmo. Hows he doing today?



Maya's_Mom said:


> Charlotte.... you will be in North Carolina next summer?!?!





KaMu said:


> What did I misss? Charlotte is going to NC?


Yup, on vacation there next summer! 2 weeks up in the mountains!  Have quite a few friends in that part of the world so I'll be staying with some. No Alfie though!  Unless I get suuuper rich in the next year!


----------



## Rob's GRs

As earlier requested, your entire "April 2010 puppies" post has been now renamed and moved so that you may continue this for your group born in the same month/year.


----------



## Jamm

Yay! Thanks rob  I saw the thread title and I was like, woah whos that??? Then I realized haha.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Thank you!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo is already back to his old self and I don't think he'll require any pain meds. He got zoomies today too. He is not, however enjoying the cone of shame, even though we spent the extra $ and bought the "comfy cone".


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo is already back to his old self and I don't think he'll require any pain meds. He got zoomies today too. He is not, however enjoying the cone of shame, even though we spent the extra $ and bought the "comfy cone".



Thanks Rob for taking the time to move and rename the thread!

Jackie I wasnt even thinking I could have sent you Roxys cone! Id be glad to share with anyone here who would like to borrow it. Did you notice the reflective trim on it Jackie? I couldnt figure out what the purpose of that was for? Anyway glad he is good as new today!

I made an appointment for Roxy at the vet. +++++Just FYI........if you sign up for pet plan you have to have vets documentation within thirty days of the policy start that her knees are good.........  I might as well have her document on every thing, including teeth etc.


----------



## jweisman54

Thank you Rob. We appreciate what you have done for our thread!

Jackie,
Izzy didn't even need to use her cone. She didn't go after her stitches at all. I don't know how she would have fit into her crate!

So, the latest April Fool's Day forecast for the Boston area...............SNOW and lots of it, about a foot of the white stuff. I guess Izzy will have one last time to go out and play in it!


----------



## jackie_hubert

KaMu said:


> Thanks Rob for taking the time to move and rename the thread!
> 
> Jackie I wasnt even thinking I could have sent you Roxys cone! Id be glad to share with anyone here who would like to borrow it. Did you notice the reflective trim on it Jackie? I couldnt figure out what the purpose of that was for? Anyway glad he is good as new today!
> 
> I made an appointment for Roxy at the vet. +++++Just FYI........if you sign up for pet plan you have to have vets documentation within thirty days of the policy start that her knees are good.........  I might as well have her document on every thing, including teeth etc.


Thanks for the offer. I noticed the reflective trim too. My husband thought it was funny. I guess if you go for a walk...

So you have to get x rays of her knees and teeth too?


----------



## jackie_hubert

Oops double post


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cone of shame!

http://i1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb339/jackie_hubert/12a9ac75.jpg
http://i1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb339/jackie_hubert/43e22071.jpg

Feelin all spunky again

http://i1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb339/jackie_hubert/9a406798.jpg

Car ride home from the vet. He was such a mess...

http://i1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb339/jackie_hubert/a60b25c5.jpg


----------



## Jamm

Aw Cosmo looks so cute, even in his cone of shame! What a handsome guy.


----------



## jweisman54

That looks like quite the comfy cone. I have never seen one of those here. Izzy's vet gave her the good old hard plastic one that she never used.


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> Thanks for the offer. I noticed the reflective trim too. My husband thought it was funny. I guess if you go for a walk...
> 
> So you have to get x rays of her knees and teeth too?



No No No.............you dont need any xrays of anything for pet plan. I had done the OFA Xrays for my own reasons.........NOT required for pet Insurance, and IF it had shown HD than I would have been screwed if she needed surgery. It would have been out of pocket like Milos Mommy. However that didnt happen.

The fine print says to have your dog seen by a vet within 30 days of the start of the policy just to document knees are ok. Just a quick exam. I think knee injuries are common........ Her teeth are great I just want it documented. It seems with these insurances like in any medical practice if its not documented it wasn't seen or done. When they ask for records everything is in writing.

and Roxy definitely needed that cone, she seemed very comfortable even with it on!


----------



## KaMu

KaMu said:


> No No No.............you dont need any xrays of anything for pet plan. I had done the OFA Xrays for my own reasons.........NOT required for pet Insurance, and IF it had shown HD than I would have been screwed if she needed surgery. It would have been out of pocket like Milos Mommy. However that didnt happen.
> 
> The fine print says to have your dog seen by a vet within 30 days of the start of the policy just to document knees are ok. Just a quick exam. I think knee injuries are common........ Her teeth are great I just want it documented. It seems with these insurances like in any medical practice if its not documented it wasn't seen or done. When they ask for records everything is in writing.
> 
> and Roxy definitely needed that cone, she seemed very comfortable even with it on!



And guess what? I just missed our 2nd rally class I totally forgot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had also missed the first and got a discounted price..........I think there are only 2 more  Im so angry with myself!


----------



## Jamm

Oh my god just came back with SUCH a great walk with Joey!! I bought the gentle leader on saturday and I have been giving him half of his meals by hand by putting it on and taking it off. We did have to stop a couple of times and I had to remind Joey we are walking calmly but over all it was a great walk! No pulling, total control, he even met another golden wearing the same thing!  He is very soft and pretty today as he also had his bath earlier! That means he didn't get his nap, so run around time this AM, bath for 2 hours, then a nice long walk! I have a very tired pup on my hands


----------



## jweisman54

Glad that the GL is working for Joey. We also took a nice walk around the neighborhood late this afternoon. Izzy still tries to pull with it on but knows she cannot get very far with it. I have lots of treats that I use on our walks. There were lots of distractions today too....many kids out on their bikes and/or walking around, birds running around, leaves blowing and lots of cars. She did well!


----------



## iansgran

Glad things are going well for everyone. Here too. Jaro is back to normal eating and pooping. I read the latest on Milo and felt so bad for them. What a shame he has had such a lot of trouble and will still have a limp. But I guess if there is no pain, it really doesn't matter what their walk looks like. Are we going to be in the Main Discussion Group. I saw the new name on the recent posts so was not sure.


----------



## jweisman54

Yes, our thread has been moved. I contacted Rob, one of the admins to move it.


----------



## amandanmaggie

KaMu said:


> No No No.............you dont need any xrays of anything for pet plan. I had done the OFA Xrays for my own reasons.........NOT required for pet Insurance, and IF it had shown HD than I would have been screwed if she needed surgery. It would have been out of pocket like Milos Mommy. However that didnt happen.
> 
> The fine print says to have your dog seen by a vet within 30 days of the start of the policy just to document knees are ok. Just a quick exam. I think knee injuries are common........ Her teeth are great I just want it documented. It seems with these insurances like in any medical practice if its not documented it wasn't seen or done. When they ask for records everything is in writing.
> 
> and Roxy definitely needed that cone, she seemed very comfortable even with it on!


What insurance company did you go with? I need to get Maggie some insurance.


----------



## KaMu

amandanmaggie said:


> What insurance company did you go with? I need to get Maggie some insurance.



Hi! I went with Pet Plan. Very hard choice until I called them////// I narrowed it down than called and made my decision.


----------



## iansgran

We have Pet Plan, too. But never had to use it so can't say anything about it. You buy insurance and hope you never need it.


----------



## amandanmaggie

KaMu said:


> Hi! I went with Pet Plan. Very hard choice until I called them////// I narrowed it down than called and made my decision.


 
Thanks! It's kind of a tedious process, researching pet insurance companies. I want to choose a good one that will actually pay for things. I will check them out!


----------



## jweisman54

I haven't even thought of Pet Insurance for Izzy. Is this something that most pet owners have? I pay so much for my own health insurance and with a $2,000 deductible I don't know if I could afford pet insurance as well.


----------



## iansgran

Pet Plan that pays 80% and the highest deductible (sorry I can't remember exactly$200 or $500) is $20 a month. Like everything else you figure out how much you could pay if you had to in vet bills, and if you can find the money someplace then you don't get insurance, and if you can't you buy it.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> I haven't even thought of Pet Insurance for Izzy. Is this something that most pet owners have? I pay so much for my own health insurance and with a $2,000 deductible I don't know if I could afford pet insurance as well.



I can only speak for myself here. It doesn't make you a bad pet owner if you don't have it not by any means. For me it is reassurance. Anything could happen and I recall one of my Maltese costing thousands of dollars and dont want to get surprised heaven forbid. Roxy is waaaaay more active and adventurous and this just works for me, its debited from my account so I plan for it just like a bill. I feel more comfortable having it because saving extra monies into an account for "what ifs" doesn't work for me. I don't care if I never use it. Its there if I need it. Again, I dont plan on needing it. But I want it. Ive had the VPI since Roxy was home here since day one. That worked for me and gets debited from my pay at work. Ill cancel that policy next month for her, since vet visits are no biggie.........


----------



## jweisman54

What is the difference between Pet Plan and VPI as far as coverages. Which one is better than the other. It seems that it is either one or the other that everyone has.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> What is the difference between Pet Plan and VPI as far as coverages. Which one is better than the other. It seems that it is either one or the other that everyone has.


Joyce there are so many threads on this very subject I think I read every single one.

VPI I went with because it was finally offered through my work it covered all roxys vet visits immunizations and one hundred dollars towards either a spay or dental...(I wasn't aware that was all they paid for. They did cover lab work and a microchip (some of the cost)......about 80 % and less in some cases and that was their best plan they offer. I always had good service a quick reimbursement. They did not cover the poison control bill that has a licensed vet there which was disappointing . However they did cover her er visit. But the last visit to the Vet was not covered because I used all my coverage for the year.
I switched because I had always planned on it, for any future illnesses, emergency care specialist holistic therapies etc, its all covered. Basically I used VPI for all puppy costs.
My vet explained that VPI was the worst Co out there to deal with from a vet point of view.........they recc Trupanion (the girl on the phone was a little snooty and started talking about what would be considered insurance fraud if I id this or that........turned me right off. I'm about as honest as the come and I didn't appreciate that statement and some others made during my phone call. I asked much the same questions to PP and was given straight forward answers. They were very informative.
That being said.......VPI is going to be offering hip dysplasia this year with I think a 6 or 1 year wait period........sooo I could have stayed with them for an additional cost, but I think PP covers much more. 
My advice would be compare 2 or 3 co that interest you.........write down questions.............let them each answers them, the reps are very happy to answer.......and than make your decision. I was decided on Trupanion until I asked questions of PP. Embrace I didnt want. But we are all different......what fits one doesn't fit another


----------



## TaraMom22

Jamm said:


> Oh my god just came back with SUCH a great walk with Joey!! I bought the gentle leader on saturday and I have been giving him half of his meals by hand by putting it on and taking it off. We did have to stop a couple of times and I had to remind Joey we are walking calmly but over all it was a great walk! No pulling, total control, he even met another golden wearing the same thing!  He is very soft and pretty today as he also had his bath earlier! That means he didn't get his nap, so run around time this AM, bath for 2 hours, then a nice long walk! I have a very tired pup on my hands


Glad the gentle leader is working for Joey. We bought the Easy Walk Harness and it makes Molly walk like a dream. I feel like it might be uncomfortable for her, but the trainer said I had it adjusted right. I figure we will use the harness for now, and hope she will learn to walk nice at some point with just her normal collar. The thing I dislike the most about it is what makes it work well, when she pulls, it makes her turn towards me. SO, if she pulls just a bit, she turns just a bit, and steps right in front of me. She is CONSTANTLY cutting me off, and I have stepped on her toes a few times. :no:


----------



## Jamm

TaraMom22 said:


> Glad the gentle leader is working for Joey. We bought the Easy Walk Harness and it makes Molly walk like a dream. I feel like it might be uncomfortable for her, but the trainer said I had it adjusted right. I figure we will use the harness for now, and hope she will learn to walk nice at some point with just her normal collar. The thing I dislike the most about it is what makes it work well, when she pulls, it makes her turn towards me. SO, if she pulls just a bit, she turns just a bit, and steps right in front of me. She is CONSTANTLY cutting me off, and I have stepped on her toes a few times. :no:


I tried the Easy walk with Joey and It just didn't work! Im glad its working for you guys though... Even with the GL Joey cuts in front of me sometimes too. I like to walk with him on my left side so that he can be on the grass if he wants but for some reason he likes to walk back and forth between grass and road.. That has been decreasing though.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Easy Walk worked for about a week for us. Cosmo still pulls wearing the Halti but it's managable. 

We got Trupanion. We have a zero deductible, 90% coverage. So far we've paid $300 in and have gotten $700 paid out. They have never said no to anything, even if it was pre-existing. I'm not sure they actually look at the problem, haha, works for me!


----------



## jackie_hubert

"Yay! Cone of Fun!"


----------



## DianaM

I took Gracie for a walk yesterday and she did horrible at first but eventually calmed down. She just gets so excited and wants to smell everything, see everything, play with everything. Our sub is a little unique because we don't have sidewalks but have really nice hiking trails and walking trails that go through a common area. It's almost like walking through people's backyards haha. But there are two parks and a creek that runs along the whole thing. So lots of distractions!! I found that the highest value treat with her lately is provolone cheese (the smellier the better). She does just about everything perfectly for a piece. Worked like a charm at school yesterday too! She also made a few friends yesterday while we were walking... a cute little girl and her friends. They wanted Gracie to join them on the playground equipment but she was too confused. Then she met a female doggie on our way home and had mini zoomies with her. I ended up buying her a 26ft flexi leash for when the park dries out to let her explore more. Right now it's a muddy mess so she's stuck on the 4 foot leash. 

Her package of birthday presents arrived yesterday! She really wanted to see what was inside but I put it away until Saturday. I already gave her one present early.. the Kyjen Invincibles Snake (Kyjen Invincibles Snake-Green 6 squeaker-Dog Toys-Mickey's Pet Supplies). It is hilarious to watch her play with this thing! Pictures to come soon!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Yay! Thanks rob  I saw the thread title and I was like, woah whos that??? Then I realized haha.


Lol me too! 



jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo is already back to his old self and I don't think he'll require any pain meds. He got zoomies today too. He is not, however enjoying the cone of shame, even though we spent the extra $ and bought the "comfy cone".


Aww that's great news Jackie! I think zoomies = happy pup! 



Jamm said:


> Oh my god just came back with SUCH a great walk with Joey!! I bought the gentle leader on saturday and I have been giving him half of his meals by hand by putting it on and taking it off. We did have to stop a couple of times and I had to remind Joey we are walking calmly but over all it was a great walk! No pulling, total control, he even met another golden wearing the same thing!  He is very soft and pretty today as he also had his bath earlier! That means he didn't get his nap, so run around time this AM, bath for 2 hours, then a nice long walk! I have a very tired pup on my hands


SO glad it's working. You'll have good days and bad days but stick with it and you'll see big big changes!!!! 



jackie_hubert said:


> "Yay! Cone of Fun!"
> 
> YouTube - Cone of Shame


that was so funny! It's like he's wearing a lamp shade over his head! hehehe :



DianaM said:


> I took Gracie for a walk yesterday and she did horrible at first but eventually calmed down. She just gets so excited and wants to smell everything, see everything, play with everything. Our sub is a little unique because we don't have sidewalks but have really nice hiking trails and walking trails that go through a common area. It's almost like walking through people's backyards haha. But there are two parks and a creek that runs along the whole thing. So lots of distractions!! I found that the highest value treat with her lately is provolone cheese (the smellier the better). She does just about everything perfectly for a piece. Worked like a charm at school yesterday too! She also made a few friends yesterday while we were walking... a cute little girl and her friends. They wanted Gracie to join them on the playground equipment but she was too confused. Then she met a female doggie on our way home and had mini zoomies with her. I ended up buying her a 26ft flexi leash for when the park dries out to let her explore more. Right now it's a muddy mess so she's stuck on the 4 foot leash.
> 
> Her package of birthday presents arrived yesterday! She really wanted to see what was inside but I put it away until Saturday. I already gave her one present early.. the Kyjen Invincibles Snake (Kyjen Invincibles Snake-Green 6 squeaker-Dog Toys-Mickey's Pet Supplies). It is hilarious to watch her play with this thing! Pictures to come soon!


Looking forward to those pics!  Lucky Gracie, I need to get some prezzies for Alfie soon....

Alfie's the same, he just wants to pee on everything so pulls to every tree, plant, sweet wrapper....you name it - he wants to mark it!!!! :doh:


----------



## jweisman54

Alfie's Girl said:


> Lol me too!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww that's great news Jackie! I think zoomies = happy pup!
> 
> 
> 
> SO glad it's working. You'll have good days and bad days but stick with it and you'll see big big changes!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> that was so funny! It's like he's wearing a lamp shade over his head! hehehe :
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to those pics!  Lucky Gracie, I need to get some prezzies for Alfie soon....
> 
> Alfie's the same, he just wants to pee on everything so pulls to every tree, plant, sweet wrapper....you name it - he wants to mark it!!!! :doh:


That is a cute snake but Izzy would rip it apart very quickly.

Cute video of Cosmo. He doesn't look too uncomfortable in it.

I have tried the Easy Walk Harness with Izzy and she still pulls way too much that is why we use the Gentle Leader now, she still pulls a bit but it is controllable.

Glad everyone is please with the new thread.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Cosmo's cone of shame, aw man, so cute......so funny! Poor guy!

Fin is insured with Trupanion, no claims so far! 

So if we've been moved forums, does this mean they're not puppies anymore  I've joked a lot the last while as we always call Fin a puppy, that it will be hard to transition calling him a dog!

Fin has not been up in the night since last Thursday, good poops, and I am SO happy with how he's been doing! Limp is gone, we had lots of rest days and easing our way back to more normal activity, but still keeping it pretty low key!

On our walk this morning, Finlay and I were walking around our block and there's this girl, she's maybe 3-4 years old, and we always pass her and her Mom or her and her Dad walking to daycare in the morning. She always asks if she can pet Finlay, says please, and is so adorable and polite. Fin is never too sure about her, just a little shy, but his tail wags slowly and he deals with it (lol). Well this morning she has her hands all over him petting him (she has these fleece mittens on I swear Fin would love to snatch!), grabs his face (gently) and puts it up to hers (not far up, she's not big!) and he sniffs and I see her face react a little, must tickle, she giggles, then does it again, then he gives her a little chin kiss, omg....I melted! She giggled again. Then she put her hands on either side of his head again and bent over and gave him a kiss on the forehead, her Mom came around the corner just as she did it. Mom was like "you just made her day, she came home yesterday and told me about getting to meet your dog and she never stops talking about him".

Too cute, I love when Fin gets a chance to spend some time with little ones! He's so good!

He played with an 8-month old boxer pup last night out on our evening walk, didn't hear a peep from him until I got up this morning, tuckered him out good!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Here is a video from the weekend of "the limp", I'm so glad he's better now!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

And some backyard fun!

As you can see, all of us neighbours have no fences.....this Spring/Summer hopefully!!!

We couldn't leave Fin out too long this weekend, just too much energy with his limited walks with the limp...! We loves it out back and would sit out there all day if he could!


----------



## Jamm

Now that is nice out, I think im going to be signing Joey up for Intermediate obedience again (redoing it cuz someone seems to have forgotten everything.. *cough* JOEY.) And I wanna do some Agility with him! I think it would be sooo super fun for him and very challenging on his mind and tire him out. So im going to see if I can sign up to do both of them so that two nights of the week we are busy busy busy!!! I just have to find a good agility place near by.. theres one but its an hour away... no thanks!


----------



## jweisman54

Fin is so handsome!


----------



## Jamm

Just got back from my work to pick up something for Joey, and while we were there a lady came in with two golden pups! aged 7 months, sisters from the same litter! Oh man we let them all off lead and they ran around the store for about an hour  It was awesome haha. There weren't any other customers and when someone came in we grabbed them but wow they sure had fun! Joey just wanted to play so no humping or anything! Now he is passed right out. OH and before that we had another great walk with the GL!


----------



## sarah2324

*Samantha Born 4/18/2010*

I too have a Golden born in April 2010! It's hard to believe she is almost a year old. Her profile pic is at 7 weeks! Isn't she sweet?


----------



## jweisman54

Welcome Sarah, what is your pup's name and what day in April was she born?


----------



## jweisman54

Just went on a very long walk with Izzy...her longest yet! It is 55 outside and beautiful, the calm before the storm I guess.

She is sooooo tired now and just sprawled out on the cool tile. I guess what they say really is true that a tired puppy is a good puppy!


----------



## jweisman54

So, I want to enroll Izzy in an Intermediate Obedience class with a new trainer. The trainer I spoke to today does not use just Positive Reinforcement as a training method. He uses a balanced approach using positive and negative.

Any thoughts here?


----------



## Jamm

jweisman54 said:


> So, I want to enroll Izzy in an Intermediate Obedience class with a new trainer. The trainer I spoke to today does not use just Positive Reinforcement as a training method. He uses a balanced approach using positive and negative.
> 
> Any thoughts here?


Hmmm.. what kind of Negative training does he use?


----------



## jweisman54

He uses corrections as well as food as reward, but just the positive reinforcement is not working with Izzy. Today we took a walk and a friend came over to talk and she just wouldn't stop jumping up on them.


----------



## iansgran

Welcome, Sarah. More pictures please. Joyce, did you sign up for the class with the new trainer or still thinking? If thinking you might observe and see what you think. All dogs are different just like kids and different things work better with some than others. If you are frustrated with the way training is going or not going maybe that is coming through to Izzy and you need to find a method that works for the two of you. Correction is one thing and abuse another, just like with kids, a swat or a beating. I know you would never hurt Izzy or let anyone else do it.


----------



## jweisman54

I spoke to this trainer today. I guess by correction, he means like a pop on the leash for healing (that is an example).


----------



## jweisman54

How did you train Jaro?


----------



## iansgran

We had a great puppy kindergarten trainer, and I read a blue million books, and have a new place we go to for training where there are several trainers, we have had 3 different ones over time, but all use only positive reinforcement. But Jaro is a pretty easy going guy and my daughter is better at training than I am. Husband is TERRIBLE. Even Ian is better trainer than grandpa. I also watch It's Me or the Dog, I watch a whole bunch of Dog Whisperer videos I got from the library, and read every post RedDogs writes. I wish I lived in her city, but she is not far from me and has recommended a trainer here if I want to go past the ones I am using now. I like them and they are close to my house, I big plus. It is time to sign up for a new set of lessons, but I really need just to do the things I know how to do more consistently. I am thinking of signing up for some of the Susan Garret (sp) classes online or getting her DVDs. I have Crate Games, and think it is very good.


----------



## jweisman54

I just looked at some YouTube videos of Susan Garrett. She seems to be the way our previous trainer was...all positive reinforcement. After looking at that, I really don't want to use negative reinforcement.


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Cosmo's cone of shame, aw man, so cute......so funny! Poor guy!
> 
> Fin is insured with Trupanion, no claims so far!
> 
> So if we've been moved forums, does this mean they're not puppies anymore  I've joked a lot the last while as we always call Fin a puppy, that it will be hard to transition calling him a dog!
> 
> Fin has not been up in the night since last Thursday, good poops, and I am SO happy with how he's been doing! Limp is gone, we had lots of rest days and easing our way back to more normal activity, but still keeping it pretty low key!
> 
> On our walk this morning, Finlay and I were walking around our block and there's this girl, she's maybe 3-4 years old, and we always pass her and her Mom or her and her Dad walking to daycare in the morning. She always asks if she can pet Finlay, says please, and is so adorable and polite. Fin is never too sure about her, just a little shy, but his tail wags slowly and he deals with it (lol). Well this morning she has her hands all over him petting him (she has these fleece mittens on I swear Fin would love to snatch!), grabs his face (gently) and puts it up to hers (not far up, she's not big!) and he sniffs and I see her face react a little, must tickle, she giggles, then does it again, then he gives her a little chin kiss, omg....I melted! She giggled again. Then she put her hands on either side of his head again and bent over and gave him a kiss on the forehead, her Mom came around the corner just as she did it. Mom was like "you just made her day, she came home yesterday and told me about getting to meet your dog and she never stops talking about him".
> 
> Too cute, I love when Fin gets a chance to spend some time with little ones! He's so good!
> 
> He played with an 8-month old boxer pup last night out on our evening walk, didn't hear a peep from him until I got up this morning, tuckered him out good!


You never used it for the nylabone situation that was ongoing? why?


Soo cute about the little girl, I could just picture it. The Grandbabies kiss Roxy with that open mouth kiss I just have to watch because of her size and them being tiny guys 



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Here is a video from the weekend of "the limp", I'm so glad he's better now!
> 
> YouTube - MVI 3682





jweisman54 said:


> Just went on a very long walk with Izzy...her longest yet! It is 55 outside and beautiful, the calm before the storm I guess.
> 
> She is sooooo tired now and just sprawled out on the cool tile. I guess what they say really is true that a tired puppy is a good puppy!


Its been freezing here Joyce last week was beautiful this week I took my winter coat back out.

We go for our obedience class tomorrow and I'm not missing Tuesdays Rally class again!!!!! We arnt going to get much out of that class so Im not sure what Ill do next........


----------



## jweisman54

I think I might order those videos from Susan Garrett. I don't want negative reinforcement for training and I can't get my first trainer to call me back.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Pet Plan that pays 80% and the highest deductible (sorry I can't remember exactly$200 or $500) is $20 a month. Like everything else you figure out how much you could pay if you had to in vet bills, and if you can find the money someplace then you don't get insurance, and if you can't you buy it.



Sherie, Ive been considering the Susan Garrett thing myself..........I need to go look agin at the site and see if its a go theres still a little time to make a decision. Do you know what all is covered?


----------



## jackie_hubert

http://i1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb339/jackie_hubert/224d523a.mp4


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

KaMu said:


> You never used it for the nylabone situation that was ongoing? why?


We didn't get the insurance until the first week of January more "because" of the Nylabone, it worried us enough to know if something else happened, we didn't want the cost to be a burden! Nylabone = pre-existing of course


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Why I am glad we switched vets: he called just after 9pm last night just to "see how things were going"

LOVE service like that, he cares and that's why I pay him the big bucks!!!!!

With no issues lately we're going to see how Fin maintains on the Fortiflora (have to see where I can get it the cheapest!) and until we have further issues hold off on the specialist visit


----------



## jweisman54

*So happy now!*

So, I think I just fell into a great situation for Izzy.

I have been pondering about additional training for her. Her old trainer finally emailed me back and is starting a new class on Monday night at a Golden Retriever kennel in a local town near me. I didn't even know this breeder was around. She is a member of the rescue and GR Association, has 7 acres and horses as well as training. So, Izzy will be with lots of other Goldens on Monday night. She will also be going there to doggy day care once a week at which point they will be taking the dogs out to the trails and teaching them off leash behavior. Something good will finally be coming my way for Izzy. I think they will be taking her for 10 days in July when I go to Florida too! :roflmao:


----------



## Jamm

Aw Jackie thats a cute vid of Cosmo! 

Justine im so glad Fin is doing better! Fingers crossed it stays like that!! 

Yesterday was such a good day for Joey and I and Im not sure why but I feel closer then ever with him! We went on 3 walks yesterday, one in the morning, for about half hour, one quick 15min walk around the park with my mom after dinner and then a HUGE two hour walk with my friend and her little dog in the evening! Joey was super tired but was SO well behaved, especially with his GL. When we went to my work in the evening he played with a border collie puppy who was 8 months old and Joey was just so much more well behaved then him! I love how Joey is such a momma's boy that even when he was off lead in my small store, he would some how get to the other side and I would be down an isle and he would be looking for me so sad! Then once he found me he would stay right there. Like a kid who lost his mom in a department store haha. He also had quite good recall even with all the smells of dog treats and playing with other puppies. Another walk for us soon!


----------



## iansgran

Looks like our pups are growing up and behaving, at least for now. I know I need to work more on training ME. I watched the Susan Garrett free webinars and it just reminded me that the problems are with my training, not Jaro's learning. (And dare I mention that my husband pays no attention to what I want him to do with Jaro.) I can't even bring myself to sign up for the next level of training classes--since they are all at night and I am too tired by evening to really go out and do heavy lifting type work. Poor Old gal, that I am. Anyone have any good books or DVDs to suggest?


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> http://i1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb339/jackie_hubert/224d523a.mp4


Way too cute Jackie! Roxy would probably love watching the birds too!!



ILoveMyGolden said:


> We didn't get the insurance until the first week of January more "because" of the Nylabone, it worried us enough to know if something else happened, we didn't want the cost to be a burden! Nylabone = pre-existing of course


Gotcha...



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Why I am glad we switched vets: he called just after 9pm last night just to "see how things were going"
> 
> LOVE service like that, he cares and that's why I pay him the big bucks!!!!!
> 
> With no issues lately we're going to see how Fin maintains on the Fortiflora (have to see where I can get it the cheapest!) and until we have further issues hold off on the specialist visit


It does make you feel good when your vet actually takes the time out of their day to give you a call and check on their patient........


jweisman54 said:


> So, I think I just fell into a great situation for Izzy.
> 
> I have been pondering about additional training for her. Her old trainer finally emailed me back and is starting a new class on Monday night at a Golden Retriever kennel in a local town near me. I didn't even know this breeder was around. She is a member of the rescue and GR Association, has 7 acres and horses as well as training. So, Izzy will be with lots of other Goldens on Monday night. She will also be going there to doggy day care once a week at which point they will be taking the dogs out to the trails and teaching them off leash behavior. Something good will finally be coming my way for Izzy. I think they will be taking her for 10 days in July when I go to Florida too! :roflmao:


Sounds like an awesome and Ideal situation for all of you!!!!!! Im envious.
Thats great Joyce!


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> So, I think I just fell into a great situation for Izzy.
> 
> I have been pondering about additional training for her. Her old trainer finally emailed me back and is starting a new class on Monday night at a Golden Retriever kennel in a local town near me. I didn't even know this breeder was around. She is a member of the rescue and GR Association, has 7 acres and horses as well as training. So, Izzy will be with lots of other Goldens on Monday night. She will also be going there to doggy day care once a week at which point they will be taking the dogs out to the trails and teaching them off leash behavior. Something good will finally be coming my way for Izzy. I think they will be taking her for 10 days in July when I go to Florida too! :roflmao:


That's fantastic! It's great to know she'll be taken care of and be trained! What a deal!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Ian'sgran said:


> Looks like our pups are growing up and behaving, at least for now. I know I need to work more on training ME. I watched the Susan Garrett free webinars and it just reminded me that the problems are with my training, not Jaro's learning. (And dare I mention that my husband pays no attention to what I want him to do with Jaro.) I can't even bring myself to sign up for the next level of training classes--since they are all at night and I am too tired by evening to really go out and do heavy lifting type work. Poor Old gal, that I am. Anyone have any good books or DVDs to suggest?


Dog Training Books, Dog Training, Dog Behavior, Puppy Training | Patricia McConnell


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> Dog Training Books, Dog Training, Dog Behavior, Puppy Training | Patricia McConnell




Thanks Jackie  Ill browse through them......I have a few books mentioned on the site, but I am better with videos because for some reason reading a book puts me right to sleep. It doesn't matter how interesting it is..............my eyes close. Ive been this way even as my kids were toddlers............Id read them stories and yawned through the last part of the story  Id be ready for sleep and they'd be ready for another book!

It was a very busy day I was out and about most of it. Tonight DH said the electrician came over to do some work, and said if he ever gets called back to this house he isn't leaving without THAT(Roxy) dog! "The sweetest, softest most beautiful dog Ive seen"  Made me feel good! She gets a bad rap by some people who dont relize shes just a pup and very exuberant. Once she calms down all she wants is to be with people and snuggle and "help". I think she helps people smile


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Woah.... I took a "day off" from the computer and I log back on and the thread is in a different part of the forum, had to go on a hunt for it! Then I find it and there's like 9 pages to read!!! 

Glad everyone's pups are doing well!!

We had a somewhat disasterous obedience class on Wednesday. First, there was a new male golden in the class, 8 months old, and his owner had like zero control over him... and it was annoying because he LOVED maya, but when we are trying to work with her.... he was all over her and the owner was doing nothing? And then upstairs at the church there was something going on.... kids running around, which sounded like thunder in our room... so the dogs were all kind of on edge, so as the trainer is telling us what to do "get your dogs to sit!" okay.... then she's like "everyone quiet please!!" but really, the dogs are restless from the noise upstairs, and she would say 'quiet' like 3 times, by then the dogs have broken the sit, and we had to start again. I finally got frustrated and handed Maya off to my boyfriend to finish the class.

Maya is going though a new "phase".... hopefully it passes because I am getting fed up with it.... but she gets SO SUPER EXCITED when my boyfriend gets home from work. Like, crying, whining, barking, jumping, wiggling, jumps on the back of the couch.... all hell breaks loose when he walks through the door and we don't know how to get her calmed down? He thought maybe she needs to "see him more" so he let her out of the crate this morning while he got ready for work (5:30am). Well, that didn't help... she did her crazies.... and when he came back into the bedroom to say goodbye, she jumped on the bed, on ME, totally clobbered me, sat on my head/my hair, bruised my arm..... all just because he hugged me and she wanted to be closer to him. I just don't know what to do to get her to calm down???


----------



## DianaM

Maya's_Mom said:


> Woah.... I took a "day off" from the computer and I log back on and the thread is in a different part of the forum, had to go on a hunt for it! Then I find it and there's like 9 pages to read!!!
> 
> Glad everyone's pups are doing well!!
> 
> We had a somewhat disasterous obedience class on Wednesday. First, there was a new male golden in the class, 8 months old, and his owner had like zero control over him... and it was annoying because he LOVED maya, but when we are trying to work with her.... he was all over her and the owner was doing nothing? And then upstairs at the church there was something going on.... kids running around, which sounded like thunder in our room... so the dogs were all kind of on edge, so as the trainer is telling us what to do "get your dogs to sit!" okay.... then she's like "everyone quiet please!!" but really, the dogs are restless from the noise upstairs, and she would say 'quiet' like 3 times, by then the dogs have broken the sit, and we had to start again. I finally got frustrated and handed Maya off to my boyfriend to finish the class.
> 
> Maya is going though a new "phase".... hopefully it passes because I am getting fed up with it.... but she gets SO SUPER EXCITED when my boyfriend gets home from work. Like, crying, whining, barking, jumping, wiggling, jumps on the back of the couch.... all hell breaks loose when he walks through the door and we don't know how to get her calmed down? He thought maybe she needs to "see him more" so he let her out of the crate this morning while he got ready for work (5:30am). Well, that didn't help... she did her crazies.... and when he came back into the bedroom to say goodbye, she jumped on the bed, on ME, totally clobbered me, sat on my head/my hair, bruised my arm..... all just because he hugged me and she wanted to be closer to him. I just don't know what to do to get her to calm down???


How does HE act when he walks through the door? Does he get excited with her? Sometimes I make fun of Gracie and will wiggle my whole body like she does and it only makes her get more excited. If I walk into the house screaming and jumping around with her, she does the same. But if I walk into the house (we have a sliding door between the kitchen and mud room) and tell her to wait before I go through the door, she is usually calmer until I can get through and put my stuff down. Then I will let all hell break loose :


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Oh, he walks in very calmly.... he will walk to the kitchen, not even make eye contact with her.... but she is right behind him, making all this noise and jumping at his back.... he will keep moving, walking around the house, not talking to her, until she calms down, or until he gets fed up and gives in to her and makes her sit for a bellyrub.


----------



## DianaM

Maya's_Mom said:


> Oh, he walks in very calmly.... he will walk to the kitchen, not even make eye contact with her.... but she is right behind him, making all this noise and jumping at his back.... he will keep moving, walking around the house, not talking to her, until she calms down, or until he gets fed up and gives in to her and makes her sit for a bellyrub.


Haha well I got nothing then.. hopefully it's just a phase that will pass like you said. Maybe someone else has good advice.


----------



## Jamm

Thats so weird Brianne! Joey is always excited when anyone comes home, sometimes whinning, but mostly just wiggle but and bringing whomever one of his toys. Doesn't sound as crazy as Maya's though! Wow!


----------



## jweisman54

Maybe keep a leash on Maya when you know he is coming into the house. That way you have control over her and she cannot be off leash until she has calmed down. Just a thought! It is most likely a phase. I know Izzy is going through all kinds of different behaviors. We start a new obedience class on Monday with other goldens, so hopefully I can learn some new things to a. get her to stop jumping up on people, b. better recall.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Leash is not a bad idea.... might have to try that. She has always been excited when Bryan gets home.... but lately it's just WILD!!! maybe I am a bit grouchier about it since I got clobbered this morning  I think too that Bryan has gotten into the routine of taking her for a walk when he gets home... which could be contributing to the excitement?! WOOHOO WALK TIME!!!!! Lol. She is such a good-hearted girl, I just love her... but *big sigh* I hope this is just a phase!

So far our obedience classes haven't taught us anything we didn't know... sit, down... starting sit/stay and down/stay, which will be useful. And last class was 'about turn'?? Not really something we will use... seems more for the show ring.... Let's get on to the "no jumping" lessons!! Lol.


----------



## jweisman54

Brianne, sounds like we are all in the same boat again with our very rambunctious pups.


----------



## DianaM

Maya's_Mom said:


> Leash is not a bad idea.... might have to try that. She has always been excited when Bryan gets home.... but lately it's just WILD!!! maybe I am a bit grouchier about it since I got clobbered this morning  I think too that Bryan has gotten into the routine of taking her for a walk when he gets home... which could be contributing to the excitement?! WOOHOO WALK TIME!!!!! Lol. She is such a good-hearted girl, I just love her... but *big sigh* I hope this is just a phase!
> 
> So far our obedience classes haven't taught us anything we didn't know... sit, down... starting sit/stay and down/stay, which will be useful. And last class was 'about turn'?? Not really something we will use... seems more for the show ring.... Let's get on to the "no jumping" lessons!! Lol.


We have done a lot of 'about turns' in our other class. Certain schools are definitely geared towards show and sports but I think 'about turn' is good for teaching heel. She should never leave your side no matter what you do with a heel!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

true true.... she should follow every step, no matter which direction I suppose? She definitely enjoys going to the class, and it's fun for us too. I have to take some other kind of "treat" next class.... I have been using weiners, which she looooooooooves, but they make my fingers greasy and hot-dog smelly... I have all the other pooches trying to lick my hands! Lol.

Maya is a dream when it's just us home  It's just those 10 minutes when Bryan first gets home from work.... then she's back to her snuggly self. Speaking of which.... she seems to have decided she's a lap dog??? Bryan busted a gut laughing last night as Maya jumped on the couch and climbed right on my lap and made herself comfy..... Hi Maya?? You are 70lbs, not 7lbs anymore!!!


----------



## DianaM

Maya's_Mom said:


> true true.... she should follow every step, no matter which direction I suppose? She definitely enjoys going to the class, and it's fun for us too. I have to take some other kind of "treat" next class.... I have been using weiners, which she looooooooooves, but they make my fingers greasy and hot-dog smelly... I have all the other pooches trying to lick my hands! Lol.
> 
> Maya is a dream when it's just us home  It's just those 10 minutes when Bryan first gets home from work.... then she's back to her snuggly self. Speaking of which.... she seems to have decided she's a lap dog??? Bryan busted a gut laughing last night as Maya jumped on the couch and climbed right on my lap and made herself comfy..... Hi Maya?? You are 70lbs, not 7lbs anymore!!!


Hahaha.. that's cute. My in-laws aussie will literally climb right into your lap and sit down. It's hilarious! Gracie will sit on the couch with us but sit in the middle and lay her head on me (or my laptop). Lately she has decided that she's not stealing daddy's seat but it's daddy who keeps stealing HER seat. She refuses to get up and will wedge herself into the couch and much as possible and swat at Kevin with her paw when he tries to move her. I just crack up the whole time! Those doggies are sure a load of fun


----------



## Jamm

SO I just went and bought Joeys Revolution (flea and tick preventative) and I am SO surprised at how much it was??? Maybe because when we put Joey on it when we just brought him home we didn't need all six...but wow $137 for 6 months worth of preventative. Just seems so expensive!


----------



## jackie_hubert

You can get revolution cheaper through an online pet pharmacy.


----------



## jweisman54

I just found $85 on line.


----------



## DianaM

Yikes! Can you return what you bought? You paid twice as much as you could have!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Yeah, Maya will jump up between us on the loveseat and wedge herself between us!!

Now you've made me curious about the Revolution Jamm!!! I should look online... we just got our notice from the vet to get Maya's screened for heartworm again and get her preventative... I should do research before I pay a fortune @ the vet?


----------



## jweisman54

I only get my heartworm at the vet. I get the flea/tick online.


----------



## iansgran

Jamm is in Canada so first you have the exchange rate, and then we don't know if you can get meds online in Canada. And if you do get them online do you need a prescription, and does the vet give you one or how does it work? My vet has a sign in the office that they are as cheap as online but I never checked it out. I think I will ask her when we go in for the next regular check up which should be sometime soon, I think. I was going to call, just haven't got around to it, and kind of guess they will send me something when it is time like my last vet did. Plus I need his shot registration to get a pass to the bark park.


----------



## jweisman54

Sherie, My vet is def. higher than online on told me that he won't match prices.


----------



## Jamm

Oh man, now i feel dumb. OH well I already used this months.. I'll see if i can return it and buy it online. **** vets!!


----------



## DianaM

I took Gracie to get her heartworm test today. I did some research a few weeks ago and found her hw pills cheaper at fosters and smith online and they had all the validation that most people suggest and had a guarantee on the pills too. So today I said I just wanted the script and was going to order online. They looked it up and apparently the bulk 12 month supply through the vet was only $20 more (I was doing the single dose times 12) but there is also a rebate that took it down to only $4 more. So we have our whole year supply now. We will either get her Frontline online or at Costco.

BTW... in less than 30 minutes, my little puppy turns ONE! I can't believe it!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo wanted to be the first to say...


----------



## Jamm

Happy 1st birthday gracie!!!!


----------



## jweisman54




----------



## DianaM

Gracie says "Thank you everyone... now take me outside!" I will post pictures of her little celebration later


----------



## jweisman54

She is the first one of our babies to turn 1, how exciting! Party on Gracie!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRACIE!!!  :--big_grin: :--heart: 

Wow! Has the last year gone fast or what!!!!!


----------



## iansgran

Gracie, It's your birthday so have fun, but don't eat anything you shouldn't. Jaro xxoo


----------



## KaMu

Maya's_Mom said:


> true true.... she should follow every step, no matter which direction I suppose? She definitely enjoys going to the class, and it's fun for us too. I have to take some other kind of "treat" next class.... I have been using weiners, which she looooooooooves, but they make my fingers greasy and hot-dog smelly... I have all the other pooches trying to lick my hands! Lol.
> 
> Maya is a dream when it's just us home  It's just those 10 minutes when Bryan first gets home from work.... then she's back to her snuggly self. Speaking of which.... she seems to have decided she's a lap dog??? Bryan busted a gut laughing last night as Maya jumped on the couch and climbed right on my lap and made herself comfy..... Hi Maya?? You are 70lbs, not 7lbs anymore!!!


Im not sure about our present class the first night was a little off......Ill have to see how it progresses. We have 2 dog agressive dogs in the class that are there for training. The one got 6 foot away from Roxy and all I can say is Wow! Im not sure about how Roxy felt....it was a mixture of fright and something else maybe anxiety. Her ears went back she sat and would not do anything, she wouldn't even take a treat..........and THAT is not normal for her at all!. And once again we have a handling class in the next ring. Envision this, I am listening to the instructor and trying to give commands and Roxy is calm and sitting watching the handling ring, not lunging not trying to get there but totally focused on only that. No mater what I did and how I positioned myself her eyes were glued to the other ring. Even if I managed to be a little more interesting shed oblige... but than refocus on the dogs prancing around the ring. 
One thing that still bothers me. And Its me here I know. The trainer said its fine to use a harness or the head halter........which is great I shouldnt have any trouble. BUT........is that really training if your using a form of physical restraint? Even if it is kind and gentle. Which it is because I will use that when I need to. But I really am so hung up on ...how could she be well trained on a leash if Im using a restraint? Its not her making a choice to walk nice or not, I am making the choice. I dunno how Im going to approach it. I know with the CGC you cannot use the gentle leader and not in Rally and if I want to do agility I definitely don't want it. So why this instructor says its fine to use doesn't make sense to me. I guess for just a pet and casual walking its fine........but during a "training" course?
Thats my rant for the day!



DianaM said:


> I took Gracie to get her heartworm test today. I did some research a few weeks ago and found her hw pills cheaper at fosters and smith online and they had all the validation that most people suggest and had a guarantee on the pills too. So today I said I just wanted the script and was going to order online. They looked it up and apparently the bulk 12 month supply through the vet was only $20 more (I was doing the single dose times 12) but there is also a rebate that took it down to only $4 more. So we have our whole year supply now. We will either get her Frontline online or at Costco.
> 
> BTW... in less than 30 minutes, my little puppy turns ONE! I can't believe it!














jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo wanted to be the first to say...


Very cute Jackie!!!


----------



## jweisman54

I had Izzy groomed today, she looks beautiful and smells sweet! She was so wound up that she was able to get her gentle leader off of her face. OMG you should have seen her trying to jump on everyone in sight including me.


----------



## iansgran

Kathleen, about those dog aggressive dogs in your class-what the heck? Why would they let dog aggressive dogs in a training class until they had that under control? I know I sure wouldn't want Jaro around one much because he could become afraid of all dogs which then leads to fear aggression. Just lately he Jaro has been barking in the house as some dogs go by outside. He will jump up on the couch and watch out the window at them. And the other day he barked through the door (glass door so he could see) at the UPS man whom he knows pretty well. Sometimes the barking is accompanied by raised hackles. This just started. 
And, Kathleen, about using the harness of gentle leader in class--I think that it is fine while they are still in this young puppy- young dog stage. It takes a good while until they mature enough to really be able to be in control all the time without some restraint. When they are more mature they have better self-control so you won't need the extra control. It's like you wouldn't let your 10 year old drive a car, even if he knew how because he just isn't mature enough to handle all situations. Just my thoughts.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Kathleen, about those dog aggressive dogs in your class-what the heck? Why would they let dog aggressive dogs in a training class until they had that under control? I know I sure wouldn't want Jaro around one much because he could become afraid of all dogs which then leads to fear aggression. Just lately he Jaro has been barking in the house as some dogs go by outside. He will jump up on the couch and watch out the window at them. And the other day he barked through the door (glass door so he could see) at the UPS man whom he knows pretty well. Sometimes the barking is accompanied by raised hackles. This just started.
> *And, Kathleen, about using the harness of gentle leader in class--I think that it is fine while they are still in this young puppy- young dog stage. It takes a good while until they mature enough to really be able to be in control all the time without some restraint. When they are more mature they have better self-control so you won't need the extra control. It's like you wouldn't let your 10 year old drive a car, even if he knew how because he just isn't mature enough to handle all situations.* Just my thoughts.


Thanks Sherie you always say things in a way that makes sense. I thank you for that! 

Here are my thoughts on the class. I too was wondering how the trainer was going to handle all this (I will be talking to her Thursday if not before via email to see if this class will really be beneficial to Roxy...theres no sense in staying if it wont benefit Roxy) She started off things for me kind of reviewing where Roxy struggled with the CGC test. Roxy did surprisingly well. And walked well and stopped as I stopped and sat.......shes good like that. Anyway, there are 5 of us. We each had an area to stand in which the trainer picked, and when it came time to do or practice whatever exercise.... the dog aggressive ones were outside the fence and towards the wall opposite of where we were. So there was no interaction, only as we first entered the class. This class is geared for those that need a little extra training in certain areas before continuing on to whatever. Show obedience etc.
So we stayed in our corner and Roxy had the prime seat for watching handling class. lol Now that she loved 

_

Ive been doing alot with Roxy at home here Sherie. I'm just unsure as to where I want to go from here. I like obedience...But I just don't know yet. I don't see Roxy as happy in these two classes as she was but I need to give it all a fair chance. First days are always a little nerve racking for the pups.




_


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Kathleen, about those dog aggressive dogs in your class-what the heck? Why would they let dog aggressive dogs in a training class until they had that under control? I know I sure wouldn't want Jaro around one much because he could become afraid of all dogs which then leads to fear aggression. Just lately he Jaro has been barking in the house as some dogs go by outside. He will jump up on the couch and watch out the window at them. And the other day he barked through the door (glass door so he could see) at the UPS man whom he knows pretty well. Sometimes the barking is accompanied by raised hackles. This just started.
> And, Kathleen, about using the harness of gentle leader in class--I think that it is fine while they are still in this young puppy- young dog stage. It takes a good while until they mature enough to really be able to be in control all the time without some restraint. When they are more mature they have better self-control so you won't need the extra control. It's like you wouldn't let your 10 year old drive a car, even if he knew how because he just isn't mature enough to handle all situations. Just my thoughts.


A second thought..........the Dog agressive dogs are under the owners control if that makes sense........Its always announced so everyone is aware and the trainers are very attentive to whats going on at all times. That being said.......no ...I don't think I feel the love there yet.....
That dog lunged at Roxy and Roxy ... went right to my left side and didnt move lol


----------



## iansgran

Kathleen, that sounds better than I thought about the dog aggressive dogs, and ours who are not do have to get used to them in everyday life situations. I kind of remembered Roxy had the CGC which is really wonderful especially for one so young. I think I just meant that is a controlled environment and you don't always have that. If you like mystery novels you might love the Susan Conant ones where her dogs are always in obedience classes. The lead character has Malamutes who are not know for obedience. I know you said books can put you to sleep but a little reading at bedtime is better than a sleeping pill. If you would like to try one or two PM me and I will mail some to you. They aren't the kind of books you read again and I think I have several around here somplace. I got most at the library. Obedience, agility or rally all could be fun for the two of you--lucky you get to choose. I was watching those Susan Garrett videos and wished I could do some of the things like run away from your dog so it will come to you, but that is not in the cards for me--don't think I could run to save my life.


----------



## jweisman54

So after Izzy's stunt today, I am ready to get a dreaded prong collar. I was taking hour to pee and was picking up some poop when she lunged at a leaf and dragged me down to the ground face first. My teeth went through my lip, landed on both hands and butt. I am not bleeding but very sore. This was with the Gentle Leader. Now I know why people give up their dogs at this age. I am too old to deal with this.


----------



## iansgran

Oh, Joyce, sorry your poor hands after all that surgery. Jaro has yanked me a few times when I wasn't paying attention, for instance at the bus stop when i dropped a treat on the ground which I thought I had put in his mouth. Lucky for me I didn't go all the way to the ground. I remember feeling exactly the same when Subiaco was around this age--what have I done and I was probably about your age at that time. Now everyone knows why I say this is my last dog. I am too old for puppy crazies. Tomorrow is a new day, a better one for sure.


----------



## jackie_hubert

What the heck! I posted a message but it didn't show up. 

Izzy, Izzy, Izzy!! That's all I can say...I hope your doing ok ):


----------



## jweisman54

Thanks guys, I think my dignity was hurt more. A car stopped to see if I was ok. I am so not paying any attention to Izzy right now. In my mind I am saying, "Izzy I am going to hurt you" but I know wouldn't do anything like that. On top of everything, my husband wanted a saltwater fish tank which we now have after dropping almost $3,000 on and I hate it. It is soooooooooooo much work. I am trying to sell it, but in this economy no one wants to buy.


----------



## jweisman54

On top of everything, Izzy is supposed to start a new obedience class tomorrow night but it is a beginner class with her old trainer. I really don't want to start from square one.


----------



## jackie_hubert

A training facility I wanted to book with also told me that we might want to look at beginner classes. I just thought..."umm...no!!!"


----------



## jweisman54

I swear they are just looking for money!!!!


----------



## TaraMom22

jweisman54 said:


> So after Izzy's stunt today, I am ready to get a dreaded prong collar. I was taking hour to pee and was picking up some poop when she lunged at a leaf and dragged me down to the ground face first. My teeth went through my lip, landed on both hands and butt. I am not bleeding but very sore. This was with the Gentle Leader. Now I know why people give up their dogs at this age. I am too old to deal with this.


Ouch! Poor you!

Our trainer was asked how to handle a dog when you are picking up poop. She said to put the dog in a sit and then stand on the leash where it reaches the ground, with a couple of inches of slack. That way your foot is in charge of keeping the dog from moving more than a few inches. 

I have done this at school. Molly wants to run over and greet each child that walks out of school. I just put her in a sit and stand on the leash. It has ended all the tugging between her and I.


----------



## iansgran

At our training school they want to evaluate the dog and do it by putting them in beginning and then moving them up. Jaro was in level one only one time, then went to level two. When we go back we will be in two, and hopefully he can go to three right away. It is their way of doing it without giving each dog an exam so see what they need. I guess lots of people over or under estimate the level their dogs are performing at.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Kathleen, that sounds better than I thought about the dog aggressive dogs, and ours who are not do have to get used to them in everyday life situations. I kind of remembered Roxy had the CGC which is really wonderful especially for one so young. I think I just meant that is a controlled environment and you don't always have that. If you like mystery novels you might love the Susan Conant ones where her dogs are always in obedience classes. The lead character has Malamutes who are not know for obedience. I know you said books can put you to sleep but a little reading at bedtime is better than a sleeping pill. If you would like to try one or two PM me and I will mail some to you. They aren't the kind of books you read again and I think I have several around here somplace. I got most at the library. Obedience, agility or rally all could be fun for the two of you--lucky you get to choose. I was watching those Susan Garrett videos and wished I could do some of the things like run away from your dog so it will come to you, but that is not in the cards for me--don't think I could run to save my life.


Honestly Sherie I am not sure I could keep up with agility, heck I'm a Grandma! And Im 100% sure during the hot summer months outdoors I wouldn't run anywhere. Id probably have a stroke! 

There are a few choices.......

And the books?....That might be a good idea. Thank You for the offer



jweisman54 said:


> So after Izzy's stunt today, I am ready to get a dreaded prong collar. I was taking hour to pee and was picking up some poop when she lunged at a leaf and dragged me down to the ground face first. My teeth went through my lip, landed on both hands and butt. I am not bleeding but very sore. This was with the Gentle Leader. Now I know why people give up their dogs at this age. I am too old to deal with this.


They are big and powerful dogs........yes indeed. And Ive got the scars to prove it! My nose is still not healed from Roxys last "Lets Play!!!" adventure. Just like kids. Like you, I was soooo angry. At that moment I mouthed off to Roxy and it was stupid because she had no idea what I was showing such a mean face for  and where that mean voice came from. Once I got off the floor and calmed down I just ignored her and said nothing for probably most of the evening. IMO perfectly normal response...I mean we are human! I was humiliated that my dog had me on the floor and I could not wiggle away from her because she had her paws and arms on my shoulders.........what a fieasco! Im working on each step that lead up to that. Its not a new kind of behavior but one I should have addressed long ago. Puppy wanted to play and I was on the floor with a cute little toy on my head......(scrunchy). Sadly  Izzy saw a leaf and saw it at the exact moment you were already off balance bending over........ I know how you feel Joyce. Are your hands ok though?3


jweisman54 said:


> Thanks guys, I think my dignity was hurt more. A car stopped to see if I was ok. I am so not paying any attention to Izzy right now. In my mind I am saying, "Izzy I am going to hurt you" but I know wouldn't do anything like that. On top of everything, my husband wanted a saltwater fish tank which we now have after dropping almost $3,000 on and I hate it. It is soooooooooooo much work. I am trying to sell it, but in this economy no one wants to buy.


Yep............there is nothing more beautiful than a salt water fish tank...I told you before we had one and it is waaaaaay too much work and very expensive to maintain. If I didn't have to work and won the lottery Id take it off your hands  BUT...


jweisman54 said:


> On top of everything, Izzy is supposed to start a new obedience class tomorrow night but it is a beginner class with her old trainer. I really don't want to start from square one.


But the opportunity sounded so good!!!!


----------



## iansgran

I was never a spank your kid parent but ... I remember reading one of the child rearing books which said something like no do spank but a quick easy slap on the butt is better than a very unhappy frustrated parent who will be taking out the bad feelings in other ways. I'd say the same goes with dogs misbehaving. I have never hurt Jaro but once when he did something that hurt me I did flick him back a bit. It was a bit of a knee jerk response and I think we were both sorry afterward.


----------



## jweisman54

My hands are ok, my knee and lip are bruised as well as my butt. I usually step on the leash while I am picking up the poop, just wasnt thinking today. I didn't yell or hit her when it happened. Just promptly brought her into the house and really haven't given her the time of day since then.


----------



## DianaM

Hope you're ok Joyce!

I posted a few pictures from yesterday in the pictures forum and a lot more on my facebook. Here's the link:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/95380-gracies-1st-birthday.html


----------



## jackie_hubert

Love the photos! She looks so happy!


----------



## Jamm

Oh no!! Joyce so sorry to hear that  Joey did that with me as well like two weeks ago! Oh man was I mad. Now when im getting ready to pick it up I say Joey wait! and he just stands behind me thankfully. I hope you feel better Joyce!! 

Since the weather has been so nice ive been taking Joey on two walks at least daily, plus a trip to the park with the chuckit. He has been quite good lately.. mainly because he is so tired... Hes just a brat early morning as he is ALIVE!!!! Lol.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> So after Izzy's stunt today, I am ready to get a dreaded prong collar. I was taking hour to pee and was picking up some poop when she lunged at a leaf and dragged me down to the ground face first. My teeth went through my lip, landed on both hands and butt. I am not bleeding but very sore. This was with the Gentle Leader. Now I know why people give up their dogs at this age. I am too old to deal with this.


Aww no.  Leaves are deadly lol, Alfie's the same! These pups are just so strong that they can pull a person over so easily. 

I'm thinking of creating a doggy play area in our garden. Since I'm fairly sure that next summer I'll be welcoming another Golden pup home, I want this one to dig somewhere OTHER than the flower beds lol!!!!!!! I'm thinking some sort of shallow water area and somewhere to dig. It couldn't be very big but at least it's something. Not sure how to do it or where to put it but I'm hoping I can then train Alfie to go there and play/cool off in summer etc.


----------



## Jamm

Aww!! Charlotte you're so lucky you were able to convince your parents!!


----------



## jweisman54

Just got back from our first obedience refresher class. Boy does Izzy need refreshing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jamm

Was it fun Joyce?!


----------



## KaMu

DianaM said:


> Hope you're ok Joyce!
> 
> I posted a few pictures from yesterday in the pictures forum and a lot more on my facebook. Here's the link:
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/95380-gracies-1st-birthday.html



One spoiled and happy girl!!!!!! The cake looks especially yummy 





jweisman54 said:


> Just got back from our first obedience refresher class. Boy does Izzy need refreshing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


They all need refreshing after the winter months!


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


> Just got back from our first obedience refresher class. Boy does Izzy need refreshing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I hope you are feeling better after Izzy's naughty behavior. Maggie has been TERRIBLE on the leash, especially in busy places, like Petsmart. She practically pulled my arm off trying to get to everything on the shelves. And this was AFTER training class. We still have a lot of work to do with distractions, but she managed to pass her level 1 class! I was sort of proud. I think we might take a month off before we start the next level. She's been really bad about dropping things, like her deer antler, on my foot, which hurt like crazy. I wanted to yell at her, but she didn't realize what she had done. 

Speaking of deer antlers, OMG, Maggie LOVES her's. Those things are AMAZING, and well worth the money. Everyone on the forum was right, they are GREAT! I also changed her food over to TOTW this week, and she is doing wonderfully on it. Her coat looks better, and she seems to be gaining a little more weight. I had her on Nutro Holistic, and she pooped and peed A LOT on it, so I switched, and everything is good in that department. How much of it do you all feed your pups? Maggie's up to 56 pounds. The amounts they recommend on the bag are usually too much, so what would you all recommend?


----------



## iansgran

I feed Jaro 2 cups of TOTW a day, one in the am, one in the pm. He gets lots of training treats, so he is not starving. Right now bread is is favorite treat. Go figure. 
We have had a lot of rain and now my backyard is mud where Jaro has made a zoomie path around the perimeter. I complained about the snow and ice, but OMG mud in the house is nasty. Those pretty black paws are doing me in. I have a big bowl of water by the back door but it takes two to get his feet clean and there is not always a helping hand. The front feet I can get by myself, but haven't figured out a way to get his back feet in the water alone.


----------



## amandanmaggie

Ian'sgran said:


> I feed Jaro 2 cups of TOTW a day, one in the am, one in the pm. He gets lots of training treats, so he is not starving. Right now bread is is favorite treat. Go figure.
> We have had a lot of rain and now my backyard is mud where Jaro has made a zoomie path around the perimeter. I complained about the snow and ice, but OMG mud in the house is nasty. Those pretty black paws are doing me in. I have a big bowl of water by the back door but it takes two to get his feet clean and there is not always a helping hand. The front feet I can get by myself, but haven't figured out a way to get his back feet in the water alone.


 
Ok...I think I will start feeding her that amount and see how she does! Thanks!

I know...muddy feet are no fun! We just planted flowers, sorry to rub it in that I live in a warm climate, and the dogs always run near them to "chase" people/animals passing by the fence. I'm not sure if the flowers will survive their tramping. Our floors have been so dirty, and my mom is a neat freak, so it's kind of stressing her out. I think that we might have to sweep every day AND wipe the dogs' feet as they come in to keep the floors clean.

So, Maggie has fallen in love with the pool! It's kind of my fault, because I went swimming for the first time last week, and she wanted to come in with me. Thankfully, she's not quite brave enough to go completely in, so she stands on the steps and dips her face in. She's only been completely submerged when I've helped her in. I need to get a picture of it and post it, because it looks cute. My only worry is that I have seen her go in when I am not outside with her. Does anyone know how to train your dog to only go in the pool when you're with them? Is that possible?


----------



## iansgran

You are welcome to your Texas weather, Amanda, (I am a transplanted California girl) but I sure do envy the pool.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Aww!! Charlotte you're so lucky you were able to convince your parents!!


*just* convinced!  Any chance your parents will cave???


----------



## Maya's_Mom

We are nothing but mud here at the moment.... all the snow is gone and it's been raining a lot.... I always always have a towel hanging by the back door, and lately a bucket of water to dip the paws in (not easy to do though, she fights me). We gave her a bath on Sunday afternoon, so she was so clean and fluffy for a day, until it rained yesterday  She still looks beautiful and smells pretty.... just the paws are a mess once again!


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy's class went well. There was another Golden about 10 months old who has had some serious training and a 17 week old mutt so we were all at different levels. Izzy was lunging (seems to be popular with these guys) and was taught how to correct. If "watch me" doesn't work, she said to give a little tug on her Gentle Leader then once she looked back at her, she gave a treat. So we will be working on that one quite a bit. She also told me that because she is chasing her tail and ripping out her fur, that she needs more stimulation, ie. filling a kong and freezing it, feeding from the dispensing ball, both of which I do, walking, which I am trying to do, it is tough in the pouring rain. She suggested doggie day care where she can just run herself tired but I really don't want to bring her to the place where I am doing her training. It is all MUD and it is basically two young girls that run the place while the owner goes out to work during the day. Not something I want. Plus the cost is prohibitive right now. I was also told to cut down on Izzy's food back to 3/4 cup twice a day. She must look a bit overweight! I think she might be as well because I do give her pnut butter and treats throughout the day. so, I will cut back on the food and see what happens.


----------



## Jamm

Alfie's Girl said:


> *just* convinced!  Any chance your parents will cave???


Neverrrr Haha. Nothing more as long as i live with them, im already planning for when I move out!! Lol Well keep us updated on him as well!!<3 Or her!


----------



## Jamm

Maya's_Mom said:


> We are nothing but mud here at the moment.... all the snow is gone and it's been raining a lot.... I always always have a towel hanging by the back door, and lately a bucket of water to dip the paws in (not easy to do though, she fights me). We gave her a bath on Sunday afternoon, so she was so clean and fluffy for a day, until it rained yesterday  She still looks beautiful and smells pretty.... just the paws are a mess once again!


Yep rain all day over here yesterday. Mudd EVERYWHERE. Too bad I had wanted to walk Joey this week but im just not going out in this! 

I havn't been feeling well these past couple of days, and Jesse and Joey have been taken it upon themselves and annoy the crap out of me!!! Jesse kept me up all night meowing at me and moving stuff around my room so I wake up cranky and Joey is just being a total brat. Oi.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Jamm said:


> Yep rain all day over here yesterday. Mudd EVERYWHERE. Too bad I had wanted to walk Joey this week but im just not going out in this!
> 
> I havn't been feeling well these past couple of days, and Jesse and Joey have been taken it upon themselves and annoy the crap out of me!!! Jesse kept me up all night meowing at me and moving stuff around my room so I wake up cranky and Joey is just being a total brat. Oi.


The rain never stops here so we've just gotten used to the muddyness, otherwise I'd never walk him.

Hope you feel better soon. My two guys don't care when I'm sick, they're just more annoying cause they have a captive audience.


----------



## Jamm

Haha now that im super tired, Jesse has decided to be a doll and snuggle with me as Joey is sleeping. 

This was Joey before his nap...


----------



## iansgran

Jamm, Jaro has started barking at things lately, too, especially at the door when someone walks by (sometimes people, often with a dog) He did what Joey did when we brought a helium balloon into he house. Just lasts a short time. Don't really think it is fear more some kind of alert -- hey what is going on here.
Joyce, how much peanut butter to you give Izzy? If you mix it half and half with non fat dry milk it will have less calorries and she will like it the same, unless she has issues with milk products.


----------



## jackie_hubert

We do frozen pumpkin instead. Good for them too!


----------



## jweisman54

she can't do milk products, cheese makes her vomit.


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


> she can't do milk products, cheese makes her vomit.


 
Sorry you are having to deal with so many issues from one training session. It must feel kind of overwhelming. That's how I feel after Maggie's training, too, especially when we are working with lots of distractions. Things will get better! Izzy's a beautiful girl AND very silly, like Maggie. Hope things get better for you soon!


----------



## amandanmaggie

Jamm said:


> Haha now that im super tired, Jesse has decided to be a doll and snuggle with me as Joey is sleeping.
> 
> This was Joey before his nap...
> 
> YouTube - Joey affraid of the fan!


That is SO funny! I know...Maggie barked and barked at a man wearing and hat and sunglasses at the dog park last week. I don't think she knew what to do with a person covered up like that. So, I went home and put on a hat and sunglasses to see what she would do. She acted like her normal self and thought I was the silliest person, trying to trick her! She barked at a mailman, who was talking to her as we were stopped at a light, today. I don't know if she was afraid of him or just barked because she wanted to get to him. It was funny, though. It's funny what they are afraid of. She's also afraid of baby gates, which I'm happy about. She will never try to jump them that way.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Jamm, Jaro has started barking at things lately, too, especially at the door when someone walks by (sometimes people, often with a dog) He did what Joey did when we brought a helium balloon into he house. Just lasts a short time. Don't really think it is fear more some kind of alert -- hey what is going on here.
> Joyce, how much peanut butter to you give Izzy? If you mix it half and half with non fat dry milk it will have less calorries and she will like it the same, unless she has issues with milk products.



We had our second rally class and it was quieter, less dogs there and Roxy surprised me and did pretty good for just doing this new course once. I was a little surprised and think I might continue and sign up again. To this point I haven't really studied the signs and hadn't really practiced, She was more focused tonight. The instructor tonight was filling in and she was the obedience instructor, and was really very good. I think Id really like working with her in the future. She had a Golden perform the course that is titled and what an awesome site that was to see in person as this beautiful girl did the course!
That constant focus on their trainer is a beautiful site


No mud here yet, or this week but I don't much care, I think she likes the dirt anyway! 

I have come to realize that there are quite a few dog reactive dogs around. I wonder what makes them want to lunge towards Roxy, who looks amazed and stays clear of them in any future near close spots. I just take her into the opposite ring and practice whatever........

At the vet she is down a little weight 64 pounds now, and her knees are good to go. She was also better at the vets to. I think I just need to continue to expose her to lots of different things. 

The kong for the night was a fresh banana stuffed in the kong and frozen with a little water


----------



## DianaM

HAPPY FIRST BIRTHDAY COSMO AND JONA!!! Gracie says welcome to the 1 year old club!


----------



## Jamm

Happy birthday boys!!! :d have a great dayyyy :d<3


----------



## jweisman54

Happy Birthday to
Cosmo and Jona!!!!

Love,
Izzy


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Happy Birthday Boys!!! Hope you have a great 1st Birthday (and a well behaved one at that....) Love Maya and Brianne!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Awww, Happy Birthday boys!!!

I so want to try banana and water in the kong, Fin would love that!! Right now I do his kibble and one cookie big enough to "plug" the kong so he has to work for them. I think he might be ok enough lately to attempt other food again!

Went to vet yesterday, holy moly frustrated! This is the new office I just love and they were amazing to us through the Nylabone deal, I said to Trev we should see one of the other vet's just in case our regular vet isn't available, so I saw the vet Fin's breeder uses and I have never been talked down to so much by anyone, let alone a vet! We were told we needed to come up for shots (by the front desk lady) pre-neuter, I said I called a few weeks ago asking when you'd like to do them (he was fully vaccinated/up to date on all shots as of August) and the lady I spoke with then said August this year. I had called to book the neuter Monday and she insisted I go up yesterday for shots pre-neuter, despite what I told her about my previous call. So up I go (vet is an hour away and a half day off work for me), and sure enough I see the vet and he says no way on shots, what a waste. I sent a raging email to Fin's breeder (ok, not raging, more upset!) about the tone and way I was talked to by the vet, and things like asking Fin to sit quietly (he was beeing foolish and nipping at my hands trying to get my attn while talking to the vet) I asked him to sit, then down and vet was like you don't have to correct him for me, don't talk to him, ignore him, blah blah....and I was like...maybe you don't mind -but when I want my dog to sit quietly I am going to ask him too!

He was the vet who did 4-week and 8-week x-rays on Fin's deformed tail, so he was excited to learn this was him and how well he was doing -in those early weeks it was up for debate on docking his tail!!! Imagine!?

Neuter is booked for April 19th, he also guilted me down as to why he and our breeder want us to wait until 18 months, said he will look like a girl/more feminine and if I don't care about that to go ahead and neuter him this month, gee thanks -that doesn't make me feel guilty at all.

I was like "are you ******** me"? 

...in my head of course....his head doesn't look girly now (I don't think) and it's not going to shrink, is it?

Argh. And to solidify me wanting to neuter him when I went to enter my PIN on my chip VISA while paying the bill for the Fortiflora Finlay lifted his leg and marked on the vet counter, I could have killed him! So embarassing. Then he proceeeded to growl and lunge and a dog (another unaltered male) as he approached, good thing I had a good hold of him then, it would not have been pretty otherwise.

So that was yesterday....! Good thing Fin's cute, oh man!

Whose birthday is next, Izzy?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I want one!!!!! (a Dance puppy!) This is where Fin is from. two litters at once though, yikes! They usually only have 1-2 litters a year and Nancy said the way the girls come into heat they decided this timing was the best rather than a Spring and Fall litter like last year.

upcoming litters

We're not going to, they have a female named Tequila (from Kelly's litter almost 2 years ago) and I said to Trev if Tequila is ever bred we have to get a Tequila pup, she was the only one they would let in the whelping box with Fin's litter and she was just the next best thing to their real Momma, and cute...! Oh man. When we first visited them she was just 3 months and cuddled in my lap the whole time we visited....I was ready to take her home.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy and Roxie: 4/14


----------



## jweisman54

Just thought I would share a link. I posted this earlier.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...5489-things-we-learn-our-dog.html#post1406406


----------



## Jamm

So Joey got his first hot spot. You can see the thread here 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...eed-standard/95467-joeys-wiener-bleeding.html

Poor guy, his first one and its right on his manhood. Cream and washing twice a day for 7 days!


----------



## jweisman54

Poor Joey! How did he get a hotspot there?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Poor Joey's weiner! haha....love the thread title.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

"Good morning, you have reached Bouncy Ball Rescue Services. We are the pros at retrieving lost bouncy balls. We get them from under the dresser, under the couch, under the bed, under the dishwasher. We even find them if they are left in random places like behind the toilet or find them on bookshelves!!! We are unable to take your call right now, as we are out on a rescue mission to get Maya's ball out from under the dishwasher for the EIGHTH time this morning."


----------



## Jamm

Haha I know I felt weird saying "JOEYS PENIS IS BLEEDING"... a little bold haha. I think its cuz last week when I got him groomed I always ask for them to just trim the tip because it gets all crusty, and this time they shaved it. So the irritation from that plus the licking there, it developed!


----------



## jweisman54

Maya's_Mom said:


> "Good morning, you have reached Bouncy Ball Rescue Services. We are the pros at retrieving lost bouncy balls. We get them from under the dresser, under the couch, under the bed, under the dishwasher. We even find them if they are left in random places like behind the toilet or find them on bookshelves!!! We are unable to take your call right now, as we are out on a rescue mission to get Maya's ball out from under the dishwasher for the EIGHTH time this morning."


That is funny Kathleen! Maya, mommy wants you to place your ball elsewhere as the dishwasher is kind of a difficult place for a human to retrieve a ball from.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Maya's_Mom said:


> "Good morning, you have reached Bouncy Ball Rescue Services. We are the pros at retrieving lost bouncy balls. We get them from under the dresser, under the couch, under the bed, under the dishwasher. We even find them if they are left in random places like behind the toilet or find them on bookshelves!!! We are unable to take your call right now, as we are out on a rescue mission to get Maya's ball out from under the dishwasher for the EIGHTH time this morning."


hahahahaha 

This sounds like our house only under the couch would be the more applicable line!!! Our couch sits "high" and I think Fin thinks it's fun to make us get his balls from under there....all.the.time.

This is Fin when we object to getting them for him, he will lay as close to the side where they are (usually more than one, he carries one in his mouth, then dribbles the other one, when the one he is dribbling goes under he flicks the one in his mouth under too....bugger!)

The gap that perfectly fits tennis balls and Fin beside the couch with a very cute face hoping we'll get them for him:


----------



## jweisman54

Jamm said:


> Haha I know I felt weird saying "JOEYS PENIS IS BLEEDING"... a little bold haha. I think its cuz last week when I got him groomed I always ask for them to just trim the tip because it gets all crusty, and this time they shaved it. So the irritation from that plus the licking there, it developed!


That is what I was trying to say last night. I was in the chatroom and we were all talking about the title of your post, LOL!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

ILoveMyGolden said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> This sounds like our house only under the couch would be the more applicable line!!! Our couch sits "high" and I think Fin thinks it's fun to make us get his balls from under there....all.the.time.
> 
> This is Fin when we object to getting them for him, he will lay as close to the side where they are (usually more than one, he carries one in his mouth, then dribbles the other one, when the one he is dribbling goes under he flicks the one in his mouth under too....bugger!)
> 
> The gap that perfectly fits tennis balls and Fin beside the couch with a very cute face hoping we'll get them for him:


hahaha.... SO CUTE!!! Maya will just lay quietly and stare where the ball is. So I walked into the bedroom today and she is laying, staring under the dresser. I get the ball. Then next thing I know, she's laying by the bed. I got the ball. Then the dishwasher.... multiple times!! Lol. (And I have asked my dear bf to install the kickplate to PREVENT balls from going under there.. but to no avail. *sigh*)

Poor Joey.... Hope his hotspot is feeling better!!!


----------



## DianaM

We had a bad experience with one of the vets at our place too. She was very rude when I mentioned that our breeder (and many other golden breeders) recommends waiting a little longer to get spayed. I mentioned the things that I have read about letting them finish growing and getting their hormones, etc. She pretty much told me it was not true and told me rudely to ask my breeder what she would do for us if Gracie got breast cancer. She went off about the chances of breast cancer after one heat cycle, etc. I didn't want to argue so just let it go and finished our appointment. When we came in for a follow up the next week (this is when she had a UTI), I came prepared to argue with articles and statistics that I gathered from this website. Yes the chances of breast cancer are slightly greater but the chances of pretty much every other cancer was lower (including the top cancers in goldens). We ended up only dealing with a tech this time though. Oh.. this was also the vet that said Gracie needed to lose 10 pounds... she was 61 pounds at 8 months old. 

The rest of the vets I have dealt with were fine. I refuse to ever see this one lady again though.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

yah, I think we are going to have to make sure we always see our regular vet if possible -they are each others surgery partners too, so it's alteast good we saw the other, but in future for anything planned I will see the regular vet!

I am so stressing about this neuter thing -I think for my sanity so I shut up about it, we just need to get it done. They bahavioural stuff, the marking, but then how he's going to look forever could be impacted by this, there are so many opinions on when is better I think I will drive myself crazy trying to come to terms with what's best!


----------



## DianaM

Hahaha Gracie does that with her avocado. It's one of her favorite toys but a few days will go by and I think "she hasn't played with that in a while..." so I look under the couches and there it is! Once in a while she will sit and stare and try to get it.. but I don't think we're home when it happens most of the time. 

And I hope Joey feels better! Poor guy lol


----------



## DianaM

ILoveMyGolden said:


> yah, I think we are going to have to make sure we always see our regular vet if possible -they are each others surgery partners too, so it's alteast good we saw the other, but in future for anything planned I will see the regular vet!
> 
> I am so stressing about this neuter thing -I think for my sanity so I shut up about it, we just need to get it done. They bahavioural stuff, the marking, but then how he's going to look forever could be impacted by this, there are so many opinions on when is better I think I will drive myself crazy trying to come to terms with what's best!


I would not worry about the looks at this point! You waited a whole year. I think most of the difference is when they get neutered at 6 months or younger. He will be fine . I highly doubt that he'll shrink suddenly and look like a girl lol.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

lol, doesn't that sound ridiculous? Shrink and look like a girl?

Oh I would be mortified, but that's what the vet made me feel like would happen and it's totally eating me alive now despite how silly it sounds.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Awww, Happy Birthday boys!!!
> 
> I so want to try banana and water in the kong, Fin would love that!! Right now I do his kibble and one cookie big enough to "plug" the kong so he has to work for them. I think he might be ok enough lately to attempt other food again!
> 
> Went to vet yesterday, holy moly frustrated! This is the new office I just love and they were amazing to us through the Nylabone deal, I said to Trev we should see one of the other vet's just in case our regular vet isn't available, so I saw the vet Fin's breeder uses and I have never been talked down to so much by anyone, let alone a vet! We were told we needed to come up for shots (by the front desk lady) pre-neuter, I said I called a few weeks ago asking when you'd like to do them (he was fully vaccinated/up to date on all shots as of August) and the lady I spoke with then said August this year. I had called to book the neuter Monday and she insisted I go up yesterday for shots pre-neuter, despite what I told her about my previous call. So up I go (vet is an hour away and a half day off work for me), and sure enough I see the vet and he says no way on shots, what a waste. I sent a raging email to Fin's breeder (ok, not raging, more upset!) about the tone and way I was talked to by the vet, and things like asking Fin to sit quietly (he was beeing foolish and nipping at my hands trying to get my attn while talking to the vet) I asked him to sit, then down and vet was like you don't have to correct him for me, don't talk to him, ignore him, blah blah....and I was like...maybe you don't mind -but when I want my dog to sit quietly I am going to ask him too!
> 
> He was the vet who did 4-week and 8-week x-rays on Fin's deformed tail, so he was excited to learn this was him and how well he was doing -in those early weeks it was up for debate on docking his tail!!! Imagine!?
> 
> Neuter is booked for April 19th, he also guilted me down as to why he and our breeder want us to wait until 18 months, said he will look like a girl/more feminine and if I don't care about that to go ahead and neuter him this month, gee thanks -that doesn't make me feel guilty at all.
> 
> I was like "are you ******** me"?
> 
> ...in my head of course....his head doesn't look girly now (I don't think) and it's not going to shrink, is it?
> 
> Argh. And to solidify me wanting to neuter him when I went to enter my PIN on my chip VISA while paying the bill for the Fortiflora Finlay lifted his leg and marked on the vet counter, I could have killed him! So embarassing. Then he proceeeded to growl and lunge and a dog (another unaltered male) as he approached, good thing I had a good hold of him then, it would not have been pretty otherwise.
> 
> So that was yesterday....! Good thing Fin's cute, oh man!
> 
> Whose birthday is next, Izzy?


Ugh..vets! :no: I know what you mean! My vet basically tells me that what my breeder says is all wrong.  I've seen stats that say later neutering = decreased risks of the major cancers/obesity etc. But the vets just make out like it's not exactly true and it's for the best I do whatever they tell me.



Jamm said:


> Haha now that im super tired, Jesse has decided to be a doll and snuggle with me as Joey is sleeping.
> 
> This was Joey before his nap...
> 
> YouTube - Joey affraid of the fan!


That was so cute!  :



ILoveMyGolden said:


> I want one!!!!! (a Dance puppy!) This is where Fin is from. two litters at once though, yikes! They usually only have 1-2 litters a year and Nancy said the way the girls come into heat they decided this timing was the best rather than a Spring and Fall litter like last year.
> 
> upcoming litters
> 
> We're not going to, they have a female named Tequila (from Kelly's litter almost 2 years ago) and I said to Trev if Tequila is ever bred we have to get a Tequila pup, she was the only one they would let in the whelping box with Fin's litter and she was just the next best thing to their real Momma, and cute...! Oh man. When we first visited them she was just 3 months and cuddled in my lap the whole time we visited....I was ready to take her home.


Whoa, did you see the size of Bobbys paws...huuuuge!!! Those pups are gonna be gorgeous for sure! 



Maya's_Mom said:


> "Good morning, you have reached Bouncy Ball Rescue Services. We are the pros at retrieving lost bouncy balls. We get them from under the dresser, under the couch, under the bed, under the dishwasher. We even find them if they are left in random places like behind the toilet or find them on bookshelves!!! We are unable to take your call right now, as we are out on a rescue mission to get Maya's ball out from under the dishwasher for the EIGHTH time this morning."


Hehe! : I love how when Alfies ball goes under the sofa, he just barks and barks and its like he's saying 'hey...get my ball. Get it now. Oy mommy. OY Oy get my ball now.' 



DianaM said:


> We had a bad experience with one of the vets at our place too. She was very rude when I mentioned that our breeder (and many other golden breeders) recommends waiting a little longer to get spayed. I mentioned the things that I have read about letting them finish growing and getting their hormones, etc. She pretty much told me it was not true and told me rudely to ask my breeder what she would do for us if Gracie got breast cancer. She went off about the chances of breast cancer after one heat cycle, etc. I didn't want to argue so just let it go and finished our appointment. When we came in for a follow up the next week (this is when she had a UTI), I came prepared to argue with articles and statistics that I gathered from this website. Yes the chances of breast cancer are slightly greater but the chances of pretty much every other cancer was lower (including the top cancers in goldens). We ended up only dealing with a tech this time though. Oh.. this was also the vet that said Gracie needed to lose 10 pounds... she was 61 pounds at 8 months old.
> 
> The rest of the vets I have dealt with were fine. I refuse to ever see this one lady again though.


Ugh! :doh: These vets...geez!


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Awww, Happy Birthday boys!!!
> 
> I so want to try banana and water in the kong, Fin would love that!! Right now I do his kibble and one cookie big enough to "plug" the kong so he has to work for them. I think he might be ok enough lately to attempt other food again!
> 
> Went to vet yesterday, holy moly frustrated! This is the new office I just love and they were amazing to us through the Nylabone deal, I said to Trev we should see one of the other vet's just in case our regular vet isn't available, so I saw the vet Fin's breeder uses and I have never been talked down to so much by anyone, let alone a vet! We were told we needed to come up for shots (by the front desk lady) pre-neuter, I said I called a few weeks ago asking when you'd like to do them (he was fully vaccinated/up to date on all shots as of August) and the lady I spoke with then said August this year. I had called to book the neuter Monday and she insisted I go up yesterday for shots pre-neuter, despite what I told her about my previous call. So up I go (vet is an hour away and a half day off work for me), and sure enough I see the vet and he says no way on shots, what a waste. I sent a raging email to Fin's breeder (ok, not raging, more upset!) about the tone and way I was talked to by the vet, and things like asking Fin to sit quietly (he was beeing foolish and nipping at my hands trying to get my attn while talking to the vet) I asked him to sit, then down and vet was like you don't have to correct him for me, don't talk to him, ignore him, blah blah....and I was like...maybe you don't mind -but when I want my dog to sit quietly I am going to ask him too!
> 
> He was the vet who did 4-week and 8-week x-rays on Fin's deformed tail, so he was excited to learn this was him and how well he was doing -in those early weeks it was up for debate on docking his tail!!! Imagine!?
> 
> Neuter is booked for April 19th, he also guilted me down as to why he and our breeder want us to wait until 18 months, said he will look like a girl/more feminine and if I don't care about that to go ahead and neuter him this month, gee thanks -that doesn't make me feel guilty at all.
> 
> I was like "are you ******** me"?
> 
> ...in my head of course....his head doesn't look girly now (I don't think) and it's not going to shrink, is it?
> 
> Argh. And to solidify me wanting to neuter him when I went to enter my PIN on my chip VISA while paying the bill for the Fortiflora Finlay lifted his leg and marked on the vet counter, I could have killed him! So embarassing. Then he proceeeded to growl and lunge and a dog (another unaltered male) as he approached, good thing I had a good hold of him then, it would not have been pretty otherwise.
> 
> So that was yesterday....! Good thing Fin's cute, oh man!
> 
> Whose birthday is next, Izzy?



Happy Birthday to the BD boys!!!!!!




Wow I'm not so sure Id go back to that rude vet, in fact I know me and I wouldn't. Unless he was Top in his field with all sorts of awards 

I am glad he didn't do the vaccines though. I think when they are having surgery, why tax the immune system. I like the vaccines spaced out...........and not the same time as any surgery. I don't put my dogs _under glass _and protect them from every little thing. But... if I have the opportunity to do something I think is more beneficial for them I will.​


----------



## iansgran

Happy Birthday, Cosmo and Jona. Anyone know if Edwin is still around or has already left for the Marines? We need to have him keep in touch so we can send him care packages.
I guess I should call the vet and ask when it is time for round two of vaccinations. Anyone done it already?


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Happy Birthday, Cosmo and Jona. Anyone know if Edwin is still around or has already left for the Marines? We need to have him keep in touch so we can send him care packages.
> I guess I should call the vet and ask when it is time for round two of vaccinations. Anyone done it already?


Not yet Sherie but since my last vet only gave Roxy a one year rabies I guess Ill have to give her the unnessary 3 year  that isnt till july though. Are they due for more vaccines at one year? I know I want to do titers, before. But thats just me.


----------



## DianaM

Gracie is due for her boosters in July or August. She had her heartworm test done last week which came back negative


----------



## iansgran

The vet said we should come in May for bortadella (6 monhts) and that the others would be July. Since we have to board him for a weekend in May and want to go to the bark part will definitely do bortadella (however you spell it). Oh and when did we become number 6 on the list of most visited?


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy is good until June with her boosters.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo is due in aug. I'm gonna do da2pp and bordatella myself at the shelter. I'll just have to go in for his rabies. Not gonna do any other ones and am only doing bordatella because we will board him in august.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Alfie is due in July time. He only has to have one injection I think. Can't remember what it covers but he only has to have the Rabies shot it I take him abroad!


----------



## jweisman54

I started to stuff Izzy's two kongs with wet dog food and a smaller amount of pnut butter. I give her less at her meals and them her chew on her frozen kongs now which seem to last quite a while...at least a half hour, and it keeps her brain working too.


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> I started to stuff Izzy's two kongs with wet dog food and a smaller amount of pnut butter. I give her less at her meals and them her chew on her frozen kongs now which seem to last quite a while...at least a half hour, and it keeps her brain working too.


Is the wet food giving her loose stools at all?


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> The vet said we should come in May for bortadella (6 monhts) and that the others would be July. Since we have to board him for a weekend in May and want to go to the bark part will definitely do bortadella (however you spell it). Oh and when did we become number 6 on the list of most visited?


I could be wrong here but there is some vaccine and it may be the bordatella that its effectiveness doesn't last all that long........I cant recall the details........but it might be worth it to ask the vet if your pups will be protected at the times your planning on boarding them......


----------



## iansgran

I know bortadella is required most places you board and at dog parks. Jaro will certainly be in for his vaccine before we board him in early May (that is the weekend my daughter is getting married in Kentucky).


----------



## TaraMom22

Molly got spayed today. We just brought her home. It is hard to see her so lethargic and worried. She is sleepy but won't go to sleep because she is still upset about being away from us (she has bad separation anxiety) and in that scary place. I feel so bad for her. I am sure she will feel better tomorrow, and I won't feel so bad, but today I feel like a meany.


----------



## jweisman54

jackie_hubert said:


> Is the wet food giving her loose stools at all?


No, not at all, I take about 1/2 cup and really soak it then combine it with pnut butter and stuff the kong then freeze it. It keeps her really busy for a while.


----------



## iansgran

Hope Molly is feeling fine by the morning and I am sure you will be having trouble keeping her quiet in no time. Even though spay is more difficult than neuter, she will bounce right back. But I know exactly what you mean because I slept downstairs with Jaro after his neuter even though he hadn't had any separation anxiety for a long time.
Joyce, I think I will try that soaking the kibble and adding PB then freezing because Jaro goes through his kongs way too fast for me. The only think that takes him an hour is a raw bone.


----------



## jweisman54

I bought Izzy an antler today. She LOVES it!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro has had antlers since he was little and at first didn't much care for them, but the last 3 or so months he has really gone to town on them. And although they are expensive they last and last. I noticed on the PetExpertice (is that the right name, not sure right now) web page I saw that you can not only order them in different sizes now but for soft and hard chewers.


----------



## Jamm

Joey LOVESS antlers. I wanted to play my video game once so I gave him a brand new one and he chewed it for literally 4 continuos hours and it barley had a dent in it!  LOVE them. 

I found out today that the family who owns Joeys bestest friend Frankie, found him a new home  My parents saw them while on a walk with Joey this evening and they told them that Frankie was being bad and that it just wasn't working so they found him a new home. So Sad. Joey is for sure gunna miss his buddy!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

TaraMom22 said:


> Molly got spayed today. We just brought her home. It is hard to see her so lethargic and worried. She is sleepy but won't go to sleep because she is still upset about being away from us (she has bad separation anxiety) and in that scary place. I feel so bad for her. I am sure she will feel better tomorrow, and I won't feel so bad, but today I feel like a meany.


Get well soon Molly!  Bless her, it must be scary for them but at least she's home with her family again now!!!



Jamm said:


> Joey LOVESS antlers. I wanted to play my video game once so I gave him a brand new one and he chewed it for literally 4 continuos hours and it barley had a dent in it!  LOVE them.
> 
> I found out today that the family who owns Joeys bestest friend Frankie, found him a new home  My parents saw them while on a walk with Joey this evening and they told them that Frankie was being bad and that it just wasn't working so they found him a new home. So Sad. Joey is for sure gunna miss his buddy!


Aww thats so sad. I wish people wouldn't give up on their dogs so easy.
 Makes me mad.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Jamm said:


> Joey LOVESS antlers. I wanted to play my video game once so I gave him a brand new one and he chewed it for literally 4 continuos hours and it barley had a dent in it!  LOVE them.
> 
> I found out today that the family who owns Joeys bestest friend Frankie, found him a new home  My parents saw them while on a walk with Joey this evening and they told them that Frankie was being bad and that it just wasn't working so they found him a new home. So Sad. Joey is for sure gunna miss his buddy!


Maya loves her antler too, and we love how long they last!!

That's sad about Joey's friend.... so sad when people give up. I know how frustrated I was getting with Maya, but could never dream of giving her up!!!

we are going tomorrow morning to get some chicken wire to block off the really messy areas of the yard.... the back area near the fence is a low point and we get run-off from the street as well *sigh* so it's just a big ol' mud pit.... which we all know WHO loves to play in it!!!! I am glad it's just paws though and she doesn't roll in it like some pooches... And underneath our deck as well (it's a raised deck).... too much for her to snoop around in!!!!


----------



## iansgran

Instead of chicken wire which could hurt if the dog got caught, consider the ugly orange stuff made of plastic. It really is ORANGE but pretty easy to work with.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Just came back from the vet because of cosmo's scrotal hematoma. Vet was nit that concerned but he's gonna be on metacam for a few days and more rest, as well as hot compresses. His sutures were taken out too. I put him on his halti and he did pretty good as long as pp weren't touching him, haha. I also came prepared with a treatpouch of goodies. He'll probably have some diarrhea tonight but oh well. also bought him a pack of sentinel. Decided to go that route instead of the topical insecticides this time.


----------



## TaraMom22

Molly is not doing very well after her spay. She won't eat and has thrown up 13+ times now (in less than 24 hours). Poor baby. Just a bit ago she drank some water, and she vomited it all up. It was BRIGHT yellow. I called the vet and the vet tech said to keep her quiet and the vet would call me this afternoon to check on her. Since she won't eat, I can't give her any of the pain pills the vet sent home with her. She is so sad and lethargic.


----------



## jackie_hubert

TaraMom22 said:


> Molly is not doing very well after her spay. She won't eat and has thrown up 13+ times now (in less than 24 hours). Poor baby. Just a bit ago she drank some water, and she vomited it all up. It was BRIGHT yellow. I called the vet and the vet tech said to keep her quiet and the vet would call me this afternoon to check on her. Since she won't eat, I can't give her any of the pain pills the vet sent home with her. She is so sad and lethargic.


I'm so sorry to hear that. Cosmo's post neuter issues appear to be painless for him so at least he is acting completely normal. 

I hope the dr will call you soon and that this will be a normal side effect. Have you taken her temp and checked her hydration level? You can use a normal rectal thermometer (I know, not fun). You can test hydration with a rudimentary tent test. Pick up an inch of skin off her side, Twist, and then let go. Should snap back instantly if well hydrated. Have you tried ice cubes?


----------



## jackie_hubert

Tent test video http://i1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb339/jackie_hubert/be4c0164.mp4


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Ian'sgran said:


> Instead of chicken wire which could hurt if the dog got caught, consider the ugly orange stuff made of plastic. It really is ORANGE but pretty easy to work with.


ooohhh.. yes! Will look for that stuff!! thanks for the suggestion!

Best wishes to Molly from Maya!! Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## iansgran

So so sorry to hear about Molly. Please let us know what vet said. I know they told us Jaro might not eat for 24 hrs but after that to call, and this sounds worse than that. I know after surgery you often don't have an appetite, but just hope all goes well for her.
When I was buying Jaro his new antler from Pet Expertise I looked around the site and saw the toy I invented for Jaro which we call fox on a stick. I had taken an old mop handle tied a rope to one end and one of his half dead stuffless toys and whirled it around for Jaro to play with. Low and behold they have the same thing. Their stick looks a little better than my old mop handle but my toy was free and theirs was something like $28.


----------



## TaraMom22

Molly finally seems to be improving. The kids got her to eat a couple small dog treats and she kept them down, so 20 minutes later I got her to eat a couple ounces of chicken from our dinner last night, then 20 minutes after that I got her to eat a piece of cheese with her pain med in it. Now she is sound asleep. She got up once and we made her a small meal, but she refused to even try it. Hopefully she will have a really good nap and wake up ready to eat something else. 

Right now it is about 31 hours since her spay surgery was complete.

BTW... I have had better birthdays in my life. It is not my idea of fun to clean up 15+ pools of vomit :yuck:


----------



## amandanmaggie

TaraMom22 said:


> Molly finally seems to be improving. The kids got her to eat a couple small dog treats and she kept them down, so 20 minutes later I got her to eat a couple ounces of chicken from our dinner last night, then 20 minutes after that I got her to eat a piece of cheese with her pain med in it. Now she is sound asleep. She got up once and we made her a small meal, but she refused to even try it. Hopefully she will have a really good nap and wake up ready to eat something else.
> 
> Right now it is about 31 hours since her spay surgery was complete.
> 
> BTW... I have had better birthdays in my life. It is not my idea of fun to clean up 15+ pools of vomit :yuck:


 
Aww...poor Molly. I hope she feels better soon and is able to eat her normal food soon.


----------



## iansgran

BTW... I have had better birthdays in my life. It is not my idea of fun to clean up 15+ pools of vomit :yuck: 
Isn't motherhood fun!__________________Still thinking of you guys and Molly. I know after my knees were replaced it took a long time for my appetite to return, and believe me that is very unusual. I think the anesthesia can cause some of these problems, plus sometimes the pain meds themselves do.


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


> I bought Izzy an antler today. She LOVES it!


 
I know...Maggie LOVES her antler as well! I thought it would take a while for her to get used to, but she started chewing right away! Finally, something that lasts a while!


----------



## TaraMom22

Ian'sgran said:


> BTW... I have had better birthdays in my life. It is not my idea of fun to clean up 15+ pools of vomit :yuck:
> Isn't motherhood fun!__________________Still thinking of you guys and Molly. I know after my knees were replaced it took a long time for my appetite to return, and believe me that is very unusual. I think the anesthesia can cause some of these problems, plus sometimes the pain meds themselves do.


She is finally feeling better. She finally ate a mini-meal, and an hour later another mini-meal. Total food was about 1/2 of a normal meal.

We canceled our dinner plans. I will have to have my birthday dinner another night. I couldn't leave my baby when she doesn't feel good.

THANK GOODNESS I never got around to replacing our carpeting in our bedroom. It is now permanently stained yellow from her vomit --- that is after using my carpet shampooer and super hot water. I think I will wait at least 6 more months before I replace the bedroom carpet, just so I can get more experience on the carpet+dog equation. Thank goodness most of the house is hardwood+area rugs.


----------



## KaMu

TaraMom22 said:


> She is finally feeling better. She finally ate a mini-meal, and an hour later another mini-meal. Total food was about 1/2 of a normal meal.
> 
> We canceled our dinner plans. I will have to have my birthday dinner another night. I couldn't leave my baby when she doesn't feel good.
> 
> THANK GOODNESS I never got around to replacing our carpeting in our bedroom. It is now permanently stained yellow from her vomit --- that is after using my carpet shampooer and super hot water. I think I will wait at least 6 more months before I replace the bedroom carpet, just so I can get more experience on the carpet+dog equation. Thank goodness most of the house is hardwood+area rugs.



Sorry I missed this about Molly not feeling well after her spay. Roxy was a mess to and didnt want to eat or drink for about the first 18 hours. I think as Sherrie said... once the anesthesia is completely out of her system she will feel better. And I see here she is much better! Now you'll find its nearly impossible to keep them quiet. I give Molly another two days and you will never be able to tell she just had a major surgery......

Happy Birthday!


----------



## iansgran

Have you tried Oxiclean, Tara. It often words well on stains in carpet. You mix it with water and swish up suds and use the suds on the stain. Nothing to lose. And glad she is beginning to eat.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Yay Molly! I'm sure she'll be back to her normal self in no time. Then good luck keeping her calm


----------



## Jamm

Glad Molly is doing better!!!  

Joey and I had 3 walks today, the two i used the GL were AMAZING, the one I didnt use it with was HELLL. Oh my god. I took him to the park twice today also to throw the ball around, lets just say I have one POOPED pup on my hands tonight.. who still manages to find a squeaky toy to play with. Haha. Today I also picked up 300+ tennis balls for Mr's birthday. Oh boy


----------



## Maya's_Mom

300 BALLS jamm... you are crazy!!!! what on earth are you going to do with all of them?!?!

Took me a few minutes to find our thread on here.... we got moved again!! 

Glad Molly is slowly but surely improving. I remember crying when we first brought Maya home... she was just so.... not herself! No vomiting, but very lethargic.... not the excitable puppy we had the day before..... it took a couple days, but she sure bounced back to normal and we couldn't keep her calm.... Big wet kisses from Maya to Molly!!!

p.s. ABSOLUTELY beautiful day here!!! Spring has finally sprung!! took maya for a loooooong stroll, so many dogs out in the neighbourhood!!! Maya was doted on and fawned over by the neighbours... she was in her glory!


----------



## TaraMom22

Thanks everybody for your good thoughts for Molly. We had a really bad 24 hours after we picked her up from the vet, and then she turned the corner and now she is our sweet, happy, healthy, busy Molly again. They must be messing with our minds when they tell owners to keep them quiet for 10 days post spay. By noon today she was wondering why we weren't throwing the ball for her, playing tug-o-war, and taking her for walks. It made me so happy when I saw her "wiggle her butt" again. Molly has the wiggliest butt ever, and I missed it for that 24 hours she was so sick.

Do other goldens have that "wiggle butt" thing, or is it just Molly? Really, she sometimes wags her butt more than her tail.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

TaraMom22 said:


> She is finally feeling better. She finally ate a mini-meal, and an hour later another mini-meal. Total food was about 1/2 of a normal meal.
> 
> We canceled our dinner plans. I will have to have my birthday dinner another night. I couldn't leave my baby when she doesn't feel good.
> 
> THANK GOODNESS I never got around to replacing our carpeting in our bedroom. It is now permanently stained yellow from her vomit --- that is after using my carpet shampooer and super hot water. I think I will wait at least 6 more months before I replace the bedroom carpet, just so I can get more experience on the carpet+dog equation. Thank goodness most of the house is hardwood+area rugs.


So glad Molly is feeling better.  It's so horrible to see them looking sad and uncomfortable.



Jamm said:


> Glad Molly is doing better!!!
> 
> Joey and I had 3 walks today, the two i used the GL were AMAZING, the one I didnt use it with was HELLL. Oh my god. I took him to the park twice today also to throw the ball around, lets just say I have one POOPED pup on my hands tonight.. who still manages to find a squeaky toy to play with. Haha. Today I also picked up 300+ tennis balls for Mr's birthday. Oh boy


whoooooa! 300!!!!!! LOl you need one of those machines that fires them now! 



TaraMom22 said:


> Thanks everybody for your good thoughts for Molly. We had a really bad 24 hours after we picked her up from the vet, and then she turned the corner and now she is our sweet, happy, healthy, busy Molly again. They must be messing with our minds when they tell owners to keep them quiet for 10 days post spay. By noon today she was wondering why we weren't throwing the ball for her, playing tug-o-war, and taking her for walks. It made me so happy when I saw her "wiggle her butt" again. Molly has the wiggliest butt ever, and I missed it for that 24 hours she was so sick.
> 
> Do other goldens have that "wiggle butt" thing, or is it just Molly? Really, she sometimes wags her butt more than her tail.


hehe YES! Alfie's nickname is actually 'wiggle-butt'!  It's so cute!


----------



## iansgran

I think the wiggle butt goes with the size of the tail, and omg does Jaro do it. Look out if you are near by. So glad Molly is better, like I thought it was most likely the anesthesia or pain meds. As to keeping them quiet I think they really mean not jumping (well that lasted one whole day before Jaro was on the couch) and only walking on a leash, no free time outside. In the crate if she gets wild because it call pull the stitches. When I first saw Jaro's neuter incistion was head to tail, rather than side to side I wondered why, then thought well that would pull less in jumping. Roxy's incisison was head to tail, so bet they all are for that reason--less pulling,


----------



## Jamm

So are Jona, Jaro, Cosmo the only boys that have gotten the snip? Or have any of the other boys gotten it too?


----------



## jweisman54

Wiggle-butt, that is cute, Izzy does that too.

Pulled off our first large tic last night!.....ew


----------



## jweisman54

Wow! When did our thread move?


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Not sure when it moved..... i logged on last night and had to search for us!!!

Yes, Maya is a wiggle-butt too.... it sometimes goes though her whole body... so funny...

Just keep an eye on Molly's incision... it's so hard to keep the pups calm...Maya was impossible... but she formed a lump about the size of an egg by her incision site. It was not sore or bothering her, but we took her back to the vet and he drained it.... just liquid.... said it was caused by too much excitement and movement post-surgery :doh: but he also said it's veeeeery common because they are so hard to keep calm!

So have to vent just for a second here.... my bf and I have to go to a birthday party this afternoon for our friends daughters 5th birthday. The problem is that this is not the FIRST 5th birthday party she has had... it's not even the SECOND.... this is her THIRD 5th birthday party!!!!!!!!!! She had two last weekend, one today, and lets not forget that yesterday was her actual birthday so they went out and did all kinds of "special" stuff with her. We are trying so hard to find an excuse to just skip the party or make a very short stop in there. It's just ..... too much!!!!! They do have another child, a boy who is 2 years older.... (and no, he only had one party, not 3!!) This happens every year and she is just getting soooooo spoiled!!! We didn't even want to really buy her a present, since she no doubt already got a kajillion gifts!!! She's a cute little girl... but.... sheesh. Am I wrong in my thinking here??


----------



## KaMu

TaraMom22 said:


> Thanks everybody for your good thoughts for Molly. We had a really bad 24 hours after we picked her up from the vet, and then she turned the corner and now she is our sweet, happy, healthy, busy Molly again. They must be messing with our minds when they tell owners to keep them quiet for 10 days post spay. By noon today she was wondering why we weren't throwing the ball for her, playing tug-o-war, and taking her for walks. It made me so happy when I saw her "wiggle her butt" again. Molly has the wiggliest butt ever, and I missed it for that 24 hours she was so sick.
> 
> Do other goldens have that "wiggle butt" thing, or is it just Molly? Really, she sometimes wags her butt more than her tail.



Ohh yea ...wiggle butt here too when she really wants something! That tail will knock over anything in its way 



jweisman54 said:


> Wiggle-butt, that is cute, Izzy does that too.
> 
> Pulled off our first large tic last night!.....ew


I keep checking because tis the season! YUCK



We have a new behavior....I was waiting to see if she was consistant with it before I posted. Roxy never really told us that she wanted to go out. And also, at around 4:00 every day she becomes pawsy and I know she wants to eat dinner.

So this past week her new thing is to stop me from typing on the keyboard if I happen to be typing and she has to go out........she is relentless now when she wants to go out to do her business. I have tried telling her to sit, down, wait etc not really knowing what she wanted, just to get that last line in .............Nope, she will not allow it, until I take her out! She will jump up and keep my hand from the computer keys over and over again, Funny girl, shes fine after that..........

Than the other night ..........we had put new tile in the foyer and have not put in new molding yet. I heard this wierd sound coming from upstairs and when I got up there here Roxy had chewed a hole in the dry wall. As I walked up the step she stood up, head down, I whispered (not at her but in general) Ohhhh Boy, what happen to my wall? who did that? lol She nudged her head under my chin (thats our head kiss position) and wouldnt move it, she kept softly nudging to get kisses and her tail gently swaying. OMG I was laughing inside. I blocked the area off and figured she was bored. But boy was that ever cute. So to those who say she didnt know what she had done, I highly disagree! She knew exactly what she did and knew it was probably not a good thing but, there was nothing else to chew so she was making her own fun!


----------



## KaMu

Maya's_Mom said:


> Not sure when it moved..... i logged on last night and had to search for us!!!
> 
> Yes, Maya is a wiggle-butt too.... it sometimes goes though her whole body... so funny...
> 
> Just keep an eye on Molly's incision... it's so hard to keep the pups calm...Maya was impossible... but she formed a lump about the size of an egg by her incision site. It was not sore or bothering her, but we took her back to the vet and he drained it.... just liquid.... said it was caused by too much excitement and movement post-surgery :doh: but he also said it's veeeeery common because they are so hard to keep calm!
> 
> So have to vent just for a second here.... my bf and I have to go to a birthday party this afternoon for our friends daughters 5th birthday. The problem is that this is not the FIRST 5th birthday party she has had... it's not even the SECOND.... this is her THIRD 5th birthday party!!!!!!!!!! She had two last weekend, one today, and lets not forget that yesterday was her actual birthday so they went out and did all kinds of "special" stuff with her. We are trying so hard to find an excuse to just skip the party or make a very short stop in there. It's just ..... too much!!!!! They do have another child, a boy who is 2 years older.... (and no, he only had one party, not 3!!) This happens every year and she is just getting soooooo spoiled!!! We didn't even want to really buy her a present, since she no doubt already got a kajillion gifts!!! She's a cute little girl... but.... sheesh. Am I wrong in my thinking here??


hmmmm........well Im older and I think one party is enough. 3 is a little overboard IMO. If your day is already planned go out and have fun on your last day off before the work week begins tomorrow. Lifes to short to miss out on fun things for yourself!


----------



## jackie_hubert

3 parties for a 5 year-old? OMG, maybe I can see a little party with her friends and then one for family but never more than one with the same people.


----------



## TaraMom22

That move confused me. The first couple of times I found us by looking for the "Moved:..." posting in the main forum. This time I decided I needed to find where we really are. Seems complicated, but I guess they are planning for the future.


----------



## jackie_hubert

If you just go to your "user cp" you'll find all the threads you are currently part of. No need to navigate the forum.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

KaMu said:


> hmmmm........well Im older and I think one party is enough. 3 is a little overboard IMO. If your day is already planned go out and have fun on your last day off before the work week begins tomorrow. Lifes to short to miss out on fun things for yourself!


Ah thank you  Glad to see my thoughts are valid.... I thought maybe I was just being one of those mean "I don't have kids" people... Lol. The sun is out, its amazing out.... so we are going to enjoy the early afternoon, go to the party late, then skip out early to go to the bf's parents for dinner!!!

Maya ate our drywall when we had the trim off.... I agree, they TOTALLY know when they have done something wrong!!


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> If you just go to your "user cp" you'll find all the threads you are currently part of. No need to navigate the forum.





jackie_hubert said:


> 3 parties for a 5 year-old? OMG, maybe I can see a little party with her friends and then one for family but never more than one with the same people.



lol Double thanks Jackie... I didn't know that!!!


----------



## jweisman54

I agree, 3 parties, makes for one very spoiled child. I only ever did 1 party for my kids and if people couldn't make it...oh well!

Did lots of recall with Izzy outside today...really for the first time. I had on her 30 ft leash and she was soooooooooo good, maybe it is because she just loved the cheese too, LOL.

Class with her tomorrow night.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Jamm.....omg lucky Joey!! Where did you get 300?!!? Did it cost an arm and a leg. So something that would be hilarious to do for Fin, he'd lose his mind!!!

I just clued in now the thread moved again, just thought it was weird we'd fallen off the 1st page and I didn't bother to look further!

Fin is FULL of burr's, we went to the conservation area today, he swam, got covered in burr's in the long grass and is not passed out on the kitchen floor, waiting til he dries more to pull them out!!

9 more days and it's snip snip time!


----------



## iansgran

Jackie, how is your eye?


----------



## jackie_hubert

Ian'sgran said:


> Jackie, how is your eye?


It's fine now. I think it went away on its own. Thank god!


----------



## TaraMom22

Maybe everybody knows this trick, but our trainer has a great training treat....

Take some chicken hot dogs - cut into quarters the long way, then cut into slices. She said 15, but I do a few less than that. Put on a paper plate (I put about 1 hot dog worth of pieces per paper plate) and microwave them until they SNAP when you break one. They are basically freeze dried hot dog, they keep really well, and Molly LOVES them vs regular training treats. Given that one hotdog makes 50+ treats, and I can get a package of 24 chicken hotdogs for $4.99 and they are a bargain. I keep the extra hotdogs in the freezer.

The trainer says only to use them for high demand training, and not use them all the time, so they are more of a treat. Works well for us.


----------



## iansgran

Tara, Sounds like a good idea I will try it. The other day I got a hot dog out of the fridge to cut up and before I could turn around he little thief had it and two or three chews and it was gone.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

I might give that a try! thanks for the tip! We use hotdogs @ obedience class, but I end up with kinda greasy-weinery fingers..... 

Amazing weather here.... 21degrees (celcius) this morning! I think yesterday it was 23? So nice to have spring....


----------



## Jamm

It has been SO nice! Yesterday was ugly and rainy all day and today is SUPPERRR windy. But sunny so its nice


----------



## jweisman54

Supposed to hit 70 here today once the sun comes out. It is also breezy!


----------



## jweisman54

Has anyone seen "Summers Mom"'s post, where Summer is trained to do a trick where she goes inside a small box. It is so cool. Watch the video if you can.


----------



## jweisman54

I get home for lunch today and to take Izzy out and all seemed fine until.............I went into my bedroom only to find my bathroom rug ripped to shreds!!!!!!!!!!!! I must have forgotten to close my bedroom door and Miss Troublemaker got into the bathroom. URGH!! major cleanup!


----------



## iansgran

Those teeth can sure destroy. Got a new antler in the mail today, so hope that keeps Jaro busy for some time. Sorry about your rug, Joyce. Along with the new antler we got one of those bells you put by the door so they can tell you they want to potty. Anyone know how high I should mount it? Nose height? Are they suppose to paw it, or knock with nose? It is a lot smaller than I thought it would be, but will give it a try. Jaro usually barks when he wants to go out, but he barks for other reasons too, so maybe this will help. It is getting harder to find our thread, but I think I have it figured out now. Wonder if everyone has?


----------



## DianaM

I have been MIA for a few days! I actually have stuff going on at work which is a nice change. Just wanted to throw in a few things...

First, I was nearly dragged down a muddy hill into the creek yesterday when I was walking Gracie and she saw two ducks in the water. Holy hell is that bird instinct strong this spring! I kept yelling at her that we are NOT hunting - leave them alone! Hopefully no one heard me lol. Besides that, the walk wasn't too bad. I only had her regular collar on because I didn't know if we would go on the trails or just the walking path and I don't like the prong on the trails. We walked passed a park and she had some crazy zoomies in the sandbox. It was hilarious. 

Second.. how do dogs know what a door bell is?! People don't use our door bell very often so I don't know how she made the connection that door bell means people at the door. Even when she hears a door bell on TV, she goes to the door and starts barking! I just wonder how she learned that. We're gonna have to do some door bell training.

Joyce, sorry about your rug!

Glad Molly is doing well after her spay. We are thinking the 29th for Gracie. Eek!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Oh Joyce, sorry about your rug!! If it makes you feel better, I came home to a similar mess in the front hall last week (we usually put a gate up).... she had managed to drag the carpet up the stairs, so the mess started in the front hall, and ended in the living room :doh:

Haha, doorbell and barking.... same here!!! 

Yesterday was so super warm, but very very windy!!!! Today is cooler, but still nice.... I hope winter is gone for good!

We took Maya to my in-laws on Sunday for dinner.... everyone is a critic  Well, mostly the mother in law. She keeps saying that WE have created the problem with Maya's excitement, that's OUR fault for not controlling her?!? I guess it's easy for someone on the outside to say huh? But she is the classic "when the pup jumps I will raise my arms out of the way!!" I told her several times, stand very still, moving your arms like that turns them into fun toys to jump for!!!! Everyone else there was super good with Maya, came out and greeted her, made her sit for pets....I just hate getting criticism from someone who has never raised a puppy before!! (and after a short while, Maya was fine, as we knew she would be, it was just the initial walk-in-the-door "OH MY GOODNESS LOOK AT ALL THE PEOPLE, I NEED TO LICK THEM AAAAAAALLLLLLLLL"


----------



## jweisman54

Maya's_Mom said:


> Oh Joyce, sorry about your rug!! If it makes you feel better, I came home to a similar mess in the front hall last week (we usually put a gate up).... she had managed to drag the carpet up the stairs, so the mess started in the front hall, and ended in the living room :doh:
> 
> Haha, doorbell and barking.... same here!!!
> 
> Yesterday was so super warm, but very very windy!!!! Today is cooler, but still nice.... I hope winter is gone for good!
> 
> We took Maya to my in-laws on Sunday for dinner.... everyone is a critic  Well, mostly the mother in law. She keeps saying that WE have created the problem with Maya's excitement, that's OUR fault for not controlling her?!? I guess it's easy for someone on the outside to say huh? But she is the classic "when the pup jumps I will raise my arms out of the way!!" I told her several times, stand very still, moving your arms like that turns them into fun toys to jump for!!!! Everyone else there was super good with Maya, came out and greeted her, made her sit for pets....I just hate getting criticism from someone who has never raised a puppy before!! (and after a short while, Maya was fine, as we knew she would be, it was just the initial walk-in-the-door "OH MY GOODNESS LOOK AT ALL THE PEOPLE, I NEED TO LICK THEM AAAAAAALLLLLLLLL"


Oh, I hear you on the critics..............when my step kids come in the house they start yelling at Izzy to don't jump, get down, with their arms flailing and they are not children. You would think that by me telling them for the umpteenth time to stand still and turn around and don't look at her, don't talk to her, that they would listen. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Maybe the fact that they hate dogs doesn't help any either. She is calm if you are calm. If they yell, she will think it is a game plus, I don't want anyone yelling at my dog. So, I wind up putting her in my bedroom and then she cries. I will never get her socialized at this point.

On another subject, we didn't go back to our training class last night. Since it is just a beginner class again and we have done that, I decided to save my money and work with her at home.

Doorbell = go to the door...............I don't know how they know, but they do. Every dog that I have owned has done the same thing.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

A week today Fin will be under the knife, snippity snip!

I am thinking we'll do some xrays too on the hips/elbows and make sure he's looking ok.

He found a "bird" (shuttlecock -badminton) on our walk this morning and I let him carry it, couldn't have been more proud of himself trotting along this morning. What a fool. He killed it shortly after arriving home, oh Fin.

Going to get him a new antler next week to keep him quiet. Was talking with Trev, thinking we might have to sleep on main floor with him first night or two so he's not doing all those stairs and on our light coloured carpet. We have four steps to get up into our house, and two steps out the backyard -do we need to lift him up/down those, or will he be ok to do a couple? When Bailey had both TPLO surgeries we master getting him up and down (at 40lbs heavier) the stairs at my parents when I lived there, so I figure I can do anything with Fin.

I had my first fitness "bootcamp" class last night, twice a week for 11 weeks.....getting me wedding dress ready -walking Fin this morning I was a wee bit sore!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Critics are the worst  Esp because she had one dog, that they got when the pooch was 2... so she has NO CLUE about puppyhood!! Oh well, just no more visits for now.... I might get Bryan to talk to his mom about how to act around Maya.... quit saying "Maya off!!" and flailing your arms.... not effective!

That's funny about Fin... Maya usually finds a stick on her walk and carries it the same way.... very proud of herself!! We make her leave them on the front porch, and our neighbours just laugh because we are accumulating a bit of a pile!! 2 walks a day.... 2 sticks a day....

Good for you on the bootcamp! I did it this time last year.... it's hard, but worth the results! Good luck!


----------



## jweisman54

I don't think you will have to carry Fin. He will be able to do the stairs. After Izzy was done, she actually jumping up into the back of our SUV to go home.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I was good with the cardio stuff and lead the pack for most of it, but that's usually all I ever do/have done and these classes (I am doing some fitness classes at this place too) are good to make me a little more well rounded in terms of muscle everywhere, core, back, etc.....I need to get doing more pushups....that's all anyone see's in the dress, they can tie me up tighter and make me look better if need be, ha!


----------



## iansgran

I was afraid of the steps for Jaro, too. I didn't let him upstairs for a few days and did sleep on the sofa with him while he was in the crate but I think he would have been fine alone. He never had a cone, so I just wanted to be sure he didn't lick, so I slept downstairs. As to the stairs going into the house and out, he was just fine the same day as the surgery. We have three steps going in and out. As Joyce said by the second day he was jumping on the couch--a no no but I didn't get to him fast enough, and once he was up I let him stay.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> So are Jona, Jaro, Cosmo the only boys that have gotten the snip? Or have any of the other boys gotten it too?


Alfie's still intact and will be for the forseeable future. I'm really interested as time goes by to see if there ends up any behavioural differences between intact vs snipped!



Maya's_Mom said:


> So have to vent just for a second here.... my bf and I have to go to a birthday party this afternoon for our friends daughters 5th birthday. The problem is that this is not the FIRST 5th birthday party she has had... it's not even the SECOND.... this is her THIRD 5th birthday party!!!!!!!!!! She had two last weekend, one today, and lets not forget that yesterday was her actual birthday so they went out and did all kinds of "special" stuff with her. We are trying so hard to find an excuse to just skip the party or make a very short stop in there. It's just ..... too much!!!!! They do have another child, a boy who is 2 years older.... (and no, he only had one party, not 3!!) This happens every year and she is just getting soooooo spoiled!!! We didn't even want to really buy her a present, since she no doubt already got a kajillion gifts!!! She's a cute little girl... but.... sheesh. Am I wrong in my thinking here??


Whoa, that's kinda excessive! I only usually got 1 and my situation is a bit abnormal being that I was born on the exact same day as my dad, exactly 45 years later! We usually had a big family party!...but 2 cakes! :



KaMu said:


> Than the other night ..........we had put new tile in the foyer and have not put in new molding yet. I heard this wierd sound coming from upstairs and when I got up there here Roxy had chewed a hole in the dry wall. As I walked up the step she stood up, head down, I whispered (not at her but in general) Ohhhh Boy, what happen to my wall? who did that? lol She nudged her head under my chin (thats our head kiss position) and wouldnt move it, she kept softly nudging to get kisses and her tail gently swaying. OMG I was laughing inside. I blocked the area off and figured she was bored. But boy was that ever cute. So to those who say she didnt know what she had done, I highly disagree! She knew exactly what she did and knew it was probably not a good thing but, there was nothing else to chew so she was making her own fun!


Oooh naughty girl!  They SO know when they are doing something naughty though!!!!!!!!



TaraMom22 said:


> Maybe everybody knows this trick, but our trainer has a great training treat....
> 
> Take some chicken hot dogs - cut into quarters the long way, then cut into slices. She said 15, but I do a few less than that. Put on a paper plate (I put about 1 hot dog worth of pieces per paper plate) and microwave them until they SNAP when you break one. They are basically freeze dried hot dog, they keep really well, and Molly LOVES them vs regular training treats. Given that one hotdog makes 50+ treats, and I can get a package of 24 chicken hotdogs for $4.99 and they are a bargain. I keep the extra hotdogs in the freezer.
> 
> The trainer says only to use them for high demand training, and not use them all the time, so they are more of a treat. Works well for us.


ooh that's a great trick - thanks! 



Maya's_Mom said:


> I might give that a try! thanks for the tip! We use hotdogs @ obedience class, but I end up with kinda greasy-weinery fingers.....
> 
> Amazing weather here.... 21degrees (celcius) this morning! I think yesterday it was 23? So nice to have spring....


We're having gorgeous weather here too, the past few days it's actually been HOT! My face is a little sunburned even!!!!!



jweisman54 said:


> I get home for lunch today and to take Izzy out and all seemed fine until.............I went into my bedroom only to find my bathroom rug ripped to shreds!!!!!!!!!!!! I must have forgotten to close my bedroom door and Miss Troublemaker got into the bathroom. URGH!! major cleanup!


Uh oh! :uhoh: Another naughty girl! 



Maya's_Mom said:


> We took Maya to my in-laws on Sunday for dinner.... everyone is a critic  Well, mostly the mother in law. She keeps saying that WE have created the problem with Maya's excitement, that's OUR fault for not controlling her?!? I guess it's easy for someone on the outside to say huh? But she is the classic "when the pup jumps I will raise my arms out of the way!!" I told her several times, stand very still, moving your arms like that turns them into fun toys to jump for!!!! Everyone else there was super good with Maya, came out and greeted her, made her sit for pets....I just hate getting criticism from someone who has never raised a puppy before!! (and after a short while, Maya was fine, as we knew she would be, it was just the initial walk-in-the-door "OH MY GOODNESS LOOK AT ALL THE PEOPLE, I NEED TO LICK THEM AAAAAAALLLLLLLLL"


ugh tell me about it, my aunt is a bit like that - apparently I'm just not strict enough etc...I keep trying to say HE'S STILL A PUPPY, he gets excitable and a bit crazy sometimes, but he IS a Golden Retriever....what do you expect! They're a bouncy breed!:doh:



ILoveMyGolden said:


> I had my first fitness "bootcamp" class last night, twice a week for 11 weeks.....getting me wedding dress ready -walking Fin this morning I was a wee bit sore!


 
Ouch! I feel your pain - I did a 7 mile cross country hike this afternoon...it's fair to say I'm feeling a bit sore now!


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> I don't think you will have to carry Fin. He will be able to do the stairs. After Izzy was done, she actually jumping up into the back of our SUV to go home.


Roxy wasn't quite as bouncy as Izzy..........did Izzy stay one night at the vet Joyce? I think I recall you saying that, but I could be wrong.
But by the third day she was much better.

We live in a bilevel so the steps are unavoidable here.



ILoveMyGolden said:


> I was good with the cardio stuff and lead the pack for most of it, but that's usually all I ever do/have done and these classes (I am doing some fitness classes at this place too) are good to make me a little more well rounded in terms of muscle everywhere, core, back, etc.....I need to get doing more pushups....that's all anyone see's in the dress, they can tie me up tighter and make me look better if need be, ha!


Oh goodness, to be young again! That wedding dress is a great goal to get fit though. Its a wonderful day for any girl or woman and everything is going to be just perfect for you 

I still have that cone if any of our remaining boys go under the knife  Id gladly share it.

We had our Rally class tonight and I can say 100% fact that one class at a time is best for us! I am soooo uncoordinated and I havnt put forth the effort needed to really feel good about it. I have the space to set up different courses in the back yard and if I took the time to do that Im sure we would do well in Rally with practice. I just haven't done my homework!

Each week is a new course and we walk it and than get 2 maybe three tries before class is over. This could work.........but summer might be a better time or early fall, so I don't think Ill continue with this right now. I know what I need to do for Roxy and I to be successful at Rally. At least I am more familiar with how it all works



I wont ever take more than one class at a time.......too over zealous


----------



## amandanmaggie

TaraMom22 said:


> Maybe everybody knows this trick, but our trainer has a great training treat....
> 
> Take some chicken hot dogs - cut into quarters the long way, then cut into slices. She said 15, but I do a few less than that. Put on a paper plate (I put about 1 hot dog worth of pieces per paper plate) and microwave them until they SNAP when you break one. They are basically freeze dried hot dog, they keep really well, and Molly LOVES them vs regular training treats. Given that one hotdog makes 50+ treats, and I can get a package of 24 chicken hotdogs for $4.99 and they are a bargain. I keep the extra hotdogs in the freezer.
> 
> The trainer says only to use them for high demand training, and not use them all the time, so they are more of a treat. Works well for us.


That's Great! I think I will do that, as well! I need special treats for when we are at the dog park, and I'm trying to get Maggie to come to me!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Does Roxy like the Rally class -what is it all about? I'd like to try it with Fin in the Fall!

All money is going towards wedding right now, so no classes until after the wedding, argh!

Charlotte -that sounds like an awesome hike! I am so glad to finally be healthy again. I used to race (running, road races) somewhat competitively and just registered for my first race in two years that will be 8k in June. I am nervous to think I won't be anywhere near my times I've raced before, but baby steps! I love getting out on the cross country trails too though, excellent cross training and softer footing!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Charlotte -that sounds like an awesome hike! I am so glad to finally be healthy again. I used to race (running, road races) somewhat competitively and just registered for my first race in two years that will be 8k in June. I am nervous to think I won't be anywhere near my times I've raced before, but baby steps! I love getting out on the cross country trails too though, excellent cross training and softer footing!


Wow, good luck with that! We did 7 miles in 3 1/2 hours lol!!!!! I'm sure you'll be faster! I think I'm more of a walker than a runner, though boy oh boy did my feet hurt last night!!! :doh: All better today thankfully! We're off for another hike next week!


----------



## iansgran

Will these guys ever grow up. Today Jaro took a rose bush (bare root so it did look like a stick) I was trying to plant and place catch me if you can with it. Then he ate sticks and some little plastic things. And today I began making arrangements for a spa hotel for him while we are away for my daughter's wedding in May. They also do doggy day care so I am going to take him over there a couple of times so he will think it is a great place and not that we are abandoning him for a whole weekend. Online it looks pretty fancy, will check it out in person tomorrow.


----------



## jweisman54

Sherie, do they let all the dogs play together in the yard at the dog spa? Where I took Izzy they do and she loved it. She is going back in July when we go to Florida.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo is going to a dog hotel in august for a whole week.


----------



## iansgran

Yes, they let the dogs play together. I think we are going to take him over there tomorrow for a trial half day at doggy day care and to look around the place. Jaro does seem to like other dogs, but hasn't had much free play time with them. Have to choose which size room, too. I am way to anxious. I would take him to Kentucky for the wedding if I could. I can just see him walking my daughter down the aisle. Well, it is going to be a small wedding, so probably no aisle.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Good god! Just tried to take Cosmo out for his first walk in months and tried to walk a little ways without the halti. It seems now when I take his halti off it's equivalent to not wearing a collar at all. He is pulling sooooo hard. I can't hold him back at all anymore unless he's wearing his halti, it's pretty bad. I really really really hope this stage ends soon. My palms are read from my nails digging into my hands trying to hold on to the leash. I just hope it's because he hasn't been walked in over 2 weeks...


----------



## jweisman54

I took Izzy out for a short walk on her flat collar the other day but I had good food in my hands. Normally I cannot walk her without the Halti or GL. I don't know if they ever outgrow the pulling. She is my third dog and never remember using a flat collar on the others.


----------



## DianaM

Took Gracie on the hiking trails today and she pulled quite a bit on our way there. During the hike, she was having fun, exploring everything. Then she saw ducks again and almost broke my arm. But by the end, she was doing really well with walking right by me and kept looking at me. I was even able to get her to watch me instead of trying to chase after a jogger. I hope she gets the hang of it soon but it seems like she's just so excited in the beginning.


----------



## jweisman54

*Raining out*


----------



## jackie_hubert

It's raining here too....but what's new...

I'm glad I'm not the only one for whom it is unsafe to go out the door without the halti or without food, haha!


----------



## jweisman54

I have Zukes minis in every pocket of every jacket and sweatshirt that I own!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sgran said:


> Will these guys ever grow up. Today Jaro took a rose bush (bare root so it did look like a stick) I was trying to plant and place catch me if you can with it. Then he ate sticks and some little plastic things. And today I began making arrangements for a spa hotel for him while we are away for my daughter's wedding in May. They also do doggy day care so I am going to take him over there a couple of times so he will think it is a great place and not that we are abandoning him for a whole weekend. Online it looks pretty fancy, will check it out in person tomorrow.


Goldens don't make good gardening buddies lol! I planted 2 small flowering plants the other day and Alfie has already dug one up and ran off chewing it. There are remenants of it strewn across the lawn!!!!! :doh:



jackie_hubert said:


> Good god! Just tried to take Cosmo out for his first walk in months and tried to walk a little ways without the halti. It seems now when I take his halti off it's equivalent to not wearing a collar at all. He is pulling sooooo hard. I can't hold him back at all anymore unless he's wearing his halti, it's pretty bad. I really really really hope this stage ends soon. My palms are read from my nails digging into my hands trying to hold on to the leash. I just hope it's because he hasn't been walked in over 2 weeks...


Lol, I wont take Alfie hardly anywhere unless he has his canny on. I absolutely dont trust him! He'd have me fall over on my face! On Tues I took him on a long walk, mostly off leash and when I walked him yesterday he was a real pain at times. So I think even a day without the canny can make a difference!



DianaM said:


> Took Gracie on the hiking trails today and she pulled quite a bit on our way there. During the hike, she was having fun, exploring everything. Then she saw ducks again and almost broke my arm. But by the end, she was doing really well with walking right by me and kept looking at me. I was even able to get her to watch me instead of trying to chase after a jogger. I hope she gets the hang of it soon but it seems like she's just so excited in the beginning.


Hehe, for Alfie it's cyclists lol! Or any kind of livestock!



jweisman54 said:


>


Wow Joyce, Izzy is looking so so beautiful! I LOVE her coat!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

:heartbeat A special Happy Birthday to Roxy and Izzy! :heartbeat


----------



## DianaM

*happy birthday roxy and izzy!!!*


----------



## DianaM

Alfie's Girl said:


> Hehe, for Alfie it's cyclists lol! Or any kind of livestock!


Haha.. Gracie doesn't actually chase after them.. she just gets all excited and does this thing where she will lay down and wag her tail like mad then try to run to them. I was impressed that she looked at the guy running then turned away from him and looked at me. 

As for gardening.. I haven't tried that yet. But when I was trying to pick up the sticks from our yard last weekend, she thought they were all her toys and kept trying ot grab them from me. Crazy girl.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy says thank you for the birthday wishes. She just wonders what she is getting for presents and if she is going to have to wear a silly hat or worse!


----------



## jweisman54

Wow Joyce, Izzy is looking so so beautiful! I LOVE her coat! [/QUOTE]

I will try to get some forward facing pics today!:crossfing


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Happy Birthday Izzy & Roxy!!! 

Pics of Izzy are too cute....please can I go outside it looks like she's saying!!!

Fin and I couldn't sleep in this morning so we were out at the crack of dawn for a nice long walk! Lots of birds to chase and look at (I can't get over Finlay's concept of "up" and the sky, he is looking up so much!) We met a very shy Golden this morning, didn't even really meet her, she wouldn't come anywhere near the fence to say his to Fin and then as we walked away let out lots of loud barks as she sat on her porch! I did the gym three days in a row (Mon-Wed) and my body is just tired, but it was so good to get moving this morning. Might go to the dog park tonight, no gym and no plans after work or tonight, so it might be good!

Our fence posts are getting put in tomorrow for our backyard, wah hoo! Whole neighbourhood going in on getting them done, we won't be able to afford to put our sections up right away with wedding stuff, but one neighbour on one longside wants his up right away (2 dogs) and said he'd pay until we could pay him back no problem, which was nice. We are just paying for the posts and cost to have the posts put in all around for now. Other longside neighbours have their house listed for sale right now, so not sure how that's going to work if they'll want to pay, but then if it sells it will likely be presumed by the new owners that old/still current neighbours paid. It's 6 posts/sections, so not a ton of fencing, but still, splitting that with whoever would still be a break. Will have to see what they say! I am excited to have a fence, but it will definitely take away from Fin's wide open backyard view! He's taken to sitting on the front porch lately though, we don't tie him up and he happily sits at the top of the stairs keeping an eye on things! Sometimes he'll be down on the front lawn and won't even get up when people walk by! Lazy Fin!

I am excited to have time off next week, but Fin has limited days left as a boy.....it's almost "it" time!!!!


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Does Roxy like the Rally class -what is it all about? I'd like to try it with Fin in the Fall!
> 
> All money is going towards wedding right now, so no classes until after the wedding, argh!
> 
> Charlotte -that sounds like an awesome hike! I am so glad to finally be healthy again. I used to race (running, road races) somewhat competitively and just registered for my first race in two years that will be 8k in June. I am nervous to think I won't be anywhere near my times I've raced before, but baby steps! I love getting out on the cross country trails too though, excellent cross training and softer footing!


Rally is a mixture of obedience and fun. There are courses set up that have signs every few feet telling you what to do with your dog. You judge asks you if your ready you answer and have the dog focus on you throughout the course. You direct your dog. Weaving through set up cones, a jump, various obedience commands at each station. Im new so this is the best way I can describe it. There are four in our class, in an hours time we all get to do the course twice. The ring along side that we are able to practice whatever while we wait. Ill tell you this there is nothing that makes me smile bigger than watching a golden smile and so focused on his trainer while doing the course perfectly without hesitation. Its beautiful!
Alot of how I feel does affect how Roxy feels I can see that. So when Im flustered and not sure what to do I am of no help to her and the poor girl just gives up. Thats where you really need to be focused and do the proper practicing during the week. Having a course set up in your back yard for practice would be ideal! So to answer your question...Roxy loves to work, and I think we make a good team but I need much more training. If I were more relaxed and comfortable with what I was doing it would surely show on the other end of the leash. I so wish I could condense my thoughts lol



Ian'sgran said:


> Will these guys ever grow up. Today Jaro took a rose bush (bare root so it did look like a stick) I was trying to plant and place catch me if you can with it. Then he ate sticks and some little plastic things. And today I began making arrangements for a spa hotel for him while we are away for my daughter's wedding in May. They also do doggy day care so I am going to take him over there a couple of times so he will think it is a great place and not that we are abandoning him for a whole weekend. Online it looks pretty fancy, will check it out in person tomorrow.


Im sure he will be fine at the spa. If there is play involved he will know its fun! 

Is the bride getting excited?



Ian'sgran said:


> Yes, they let the dogs play together. I think we are going to take him over there tomorrow for a trial half day at doggy day care and to look around the place. Jaro does seem to like other dogs, but hasn't had much free play time with them. Have to choose which size room, too. I am way to anxious. I would take him to Kentucky for the wedding if I could. I can just see him walking my daughter down the aisle. Well, it is going to be a small wedding, so probably no aisle.


 One of our Goldens at a wedding at this age?! Im sure that would be worth video taping 


jackie_hubert said:


> Good god! Just tried to take Cosmo out for his first walk in months and tried to walk a little ways without the halti. It seems now when I take his halti off it's equivalent to not wearing a collar at all. He is pulling sooooo hard. I can't hold him back at all anymore unless he's wearing his halti, it's pretty bad. I really really really hope this stage ends soon. My palms are read from my nails digging into my hands trying to hold on to the leash. I just hope it's because he hasn't been walked in over 2 weeks...


I have only been bringing out the halti for our obedience class which is tonight. But if I was going into a crowd of people anywhere Id have it on her! On the flat collar she still pulls and if there is a squirrel Id best get prepared. She knows what walk nice is but she chooses when she wants to listen.


DianaM said:


> Took Gracie on the hiking trails today and she pulled quite a bit on our way there. During the hike, she was having fun, exploring everything. Then she saw ducks again and almost broke my arm. But by the end, she was doing really well with walking right by me and kept looking at me. I was even able to get her to watch me instead of trying to chase after a jogger. I hope she gets the hang of it soon but it seems like she's just so excited in the beginning.


Charlotte a seven mile hike ............Wow, Alfie kept up the whole way?


jweisman54 said:


>


And you know she is telling you....... You know we could still do this Mom?....Its just a little wet....

Looks just like Roxy



Alfie's Girl said:


> Goldens don't make good gardening buddies lol! I planted 2 small flowering plants the other day and Alfie has already dug one up and ran off chewing it. There are remenants of it strewn across the lawn!!!!! :doh:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I wont take Alfie hardly anywhere unless he has his canny on. I absolutely dont trust him! He'd have me fall over on my face! On Tues I took him on a long walk, mostly off leash and when I walked him yesterday he was a real pain at times. So I think even a day without the canny can make a difference!
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, for Alfie it's cyclists lol! Or any kind of livestock!
> 
> Alfie the expert gardener, hes always loved the garden!
> 
> 
> Wow Joyce, Izzy is looking so so beautiful! I LOVE her coat!





Alfie's Girl said:


> :heartbeat A special Happy Birthday to Roxy and Izzy! :heartbeat



Thank You for the BD wishes! Im off today but am watching my grand baby and than tonight is class. So we are having a quiet birthday, I don't feel guilty though because every day is her BD here. This morning I woke up to her head lying on my tummy and I of course wished her a HB and than told her she cann0ot age anymore....ever!

HB Izzy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Happy Birthday Izzy & Roxy!!!
> 
> Pics of Izzy are too cute....please can I go outside it looks like she's saying!!!
> 
> Fin and I couldn't sleep in this morning so we were out at the crack of dawn for a nice long walk! Lots of birds to chase and look at (I can't get over Finlay's concept of "up" and the sky, he is looking up so much!) We met a very shy Golden this morning, didn't even really meet her, she wouldn't come anywhere near the fence to say his to Fin and then as we walked away let out lots of loud barks as she sat on her porch! I did the gym three days in a row (Mon-Wed) and my body is just tired, but it was so good to get moving this morning. Might go to the dog park tonight, no gym and no plans after work or tonight, so it might be good!
> 
> Our fence posts are getting put in tomorrow for our backyard, wah hoo! Whole neighbourhood going in on getting them done, we won't be able to afford to put our sections up right away with wedding stuff, but one neighbour on one longside wants his up right away (2 dogs) and said he'd pay until we could pay him back no problem, which was nice. We are just paying for the posts and cost to have the posts put in all around for now. Other longside neighbours have their house listed for sale right now, so not sure how that's going to work if they'll want to pay, but then if it sells it will likely be presumed by the new owners that old/still current neighbours paid. It's 6 posts/sections, so not a ton of fencing, but still, splitting that with whoever would still be a break. Will have to see what they say! I am excited to have a fence, but it will definitely take away from Fin's wide open backyard view! He's taken to sitting on the front porch lately though, we don't tie him up and he happily sits at the top of the stairs keeping an eye on things! Sometimes he'll be down on the front lawn and won't even get up when people walk by! Lazy Fin!
> 
> I am excited to have time off next week, but Fin has limited days left as a boy.....it's almost "it" time!!!!



Yeah for the new fence!!!! I cant wait to get our fence along the back yard.........
I must have a very lively Golden because Roxy is ready to play play play when outside! Id never be able to trust her off leash, not here in squirrel haven  Sweetie pie Fin.........


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

We don't have squirrels!

No trees big enough for them to get away from any predators!

When we go to the dog park though (brave squirrels live there) all is fair game!!!

We do have wild bunnies though, but since Fin as a puppy was introduced to my bunny (who passed away in Feb, 11 years old!) he knows better to be foolish and chase them!


----------



## jweisman54

Kathleen, Roxy and Izzy do look a lot alike. Maybe in another life they were sisters!

I can't take Izzy off leash either...too many squirrels and now she is really liking birds.

Izzy also looks up to the sky when she sees something. We are in the landing path for Logan Airport in Boston and where we are, the planes are just about to put their landing gear down so you know they are extremely low. She loves looking up at those planes.

Last night I had a show on tv and there was a doorbell ringing. Izzy starts barking like crazy and went to both doors. Amazing how they instinctively know to do that.


----------



## iansgran

_*Happy Birthday, Izzy and Roxy. Jaro sends lots of kisses. Yes, Izzy, you should wear a hat if mommy says to. Jaro promises he will wear his tomorrow if you wear one today. And we are waiting for pictures.*_


----------



## jweisman54

*Izzy's birthday*

She let the hat stay on for all of 3 seconds!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ohhhh Izzy you are too pretty in pink!!!!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Izzy's pictures reminded me of Fin in September (pic below!)

So xrays Tuesday -I may ask to have some done (hips for sure) to see if we're looking at anything bad in the future for Finfin, elbows? What else should I consider?


----------



## iansgran

Izzzy and Fin, I am showing those pictures of you in the hats to Jaro before I try to put his on him. 3 seconds sounds like a lifetime. I'm making cookies for my daughter to take to a bake sale today and doubt I will feel like another major baking session for a doggy cake. I was thinking a plain old hamburger bun would be something he would love--bread is his thing right now. Might decorate it with a bit of cheese.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ooh Izzy and Fin...you two are looking B..A..UTIFUL!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

That was when Fin participated in "dress for success" relay at the party Fin's breeder hosted in September (Fin will all 5 sisters, his bro wasn't there!)

Lots of puppies with hats!!!











I know this sounds silly, but I wish we could feed things like hamburger buns to Fin! One, I wouldn't dare....don't want to deal a bad tummy for Fin! And beyond that, you know how piggy he is for stupid things (nylabones....lol) but like Trev will sometimes "drop" food on the floor in the kitchen (we test Fin to "leave it" but then let him have it) and he won't eat it! He likes some veggies (carrots, green peppers) but like Trev dropped a chip from a bowl as he walked from the kitchen, Fin once allowed picked it up and spat it out! He spits so much out...it's like he's piggy, but so picky too! Picky piggy!

Still inhaling his meals, but we've gotten down to 3 meals/day (still soaked for 1/2 hour) in a slow feeder bowl! Beats 4-5 meals a day, such a pain.....and we're not hammering it up anymore either!

I gave him some banana in his kong when I left him at lunch, he does love banana, but it softens his poops....so I don't know if spoiling him is better defined as giving him things that equal soft poops or not giving him things so he can remain normal?

Today needs to be over, it is sunny out and I want to enjoy it!!!!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Happy Birthday pretty girls!!!!!

Maya has class on her birthday next week, I should get a little party hat for her, but she would NEVER keep it on!! Lol. Maybe a new neck scarf or something... Hmmm....

Maya is all pooped out in the front entranceway.... beautiful day today and it's my day off... so we have been for two walks so far! She's pretty good with things around her now, she just kind of watches if she sees a squirrel or something. The robins are new to her, so she is very curious.... I am always waiting for the moment when she darts after something and takes my arm with her.... but knock on wood, she just sits down and watches.

How is everyone doing with jumping puppies?? Maya is still kinda wild when someone comes in the door, but we are getting a **teeny bit** better.....


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Two pictures.... Maya passed out after walk #2, and then Maya when she realized I had the camera out....


----------



## jackie_hubert

Happy birthday to the prettiest golden girls around!!!!! Cosmo says he'd personally deliver a kiss if he could.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ohhh Maya, sooo pretty! And sleepy! Fin sleeps at the bottom of the stairs like that too!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

ILoveMyGolden said:


> That was when Fin participated in "dress for success" relay at the party Fin's breeder hosted in September (Fin will all 5 sisters, his bro wasn't there!)
> 
> Lots of puppies with hats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this sounds silly, but I wish we could feed things like hamburger buns to Fin! One, I wouldn't dare....don't want to deal a bad tummy for Fin! And beyond that, you know how piggy he is for stupid things (nylabones....lol) but like Trev will sometimes "drop" food on the floor in the kitchen (we test Fin to "leave it" but then let him have it) and he won't eat it! He likes some veggies (carrots, green peppers) but like Trev dropped a chip from a bowl as he walked from the kitchen, Fin once allowed picked it up and spat it out! He spits so much out...it's like he's piggy, but so picky too! Picky piggy!
> 
> Still inhaling his meals, but we've gotten down to 3 meals/day (still soaked for 1/2 hour) in a slow feeder bowl! Beats 4-5 meals a day, such a pain.....and we're not hammering it up anymore either!
> 
> I gave him some banana in his kong when I left him at lunch, he does love banana, but it softens his poops....so I don't know if spoiling him is better defined as giving him things that equal soft poops or not giving him things so he can remain normal?
> 
> Today needs to be over, it is sunny out and I want to enjoy it!!!!


How awesome....zillions of Goldies in one place!  
We have the same poop issues with banana here too! :yuck:



Maya's_Mom said:


> Happy Birthday pretty girls!!!!!
> 
> Maya has class on her birthday next week, I should get a little party hat for her, but she would NEVER keep it on!! Lol. Maybe a new neck scarf or something... Hmmm....
> 
> Maya is all pooped out in the front entranceway.... beautiful day today and it's my day off... so we have been for two walks so far! She's pretty good with things around her now, she just kind of watches if she sees a squirrel or something. The robins are new to her, so she is very curious.... I am always waiting for the moment when she darts after something and takes my arm with her.... but knock on wood, she just sits down and watches.
> 
> How is everyone doing with jumping puppies?? Maya is still kinda wild when someone comes in the door, but we are getting a **teeny bit** better.....


Jumping.....er....well today he jumped up at a complete stranger...TWICE! :doh: I was having a conversation (about dogs) with a neighbour and Alfie jumped up to say hi twice. I spent the rest of the conversation mentioning how young and bouncy he is and that he will grow out of it one day.


----------



## jweisman54

Yeah, jumping....I don't think it will ever end.

Today after a short walk my husband drives into the driveway gets out of the car and Izzy wants to run to him, so I let go of the leash. She goes to him, then sees the little dog tied up next door and runs over there, then she was able to pull her Gentle Leader off. Still a puppy? absolutely!


----------



## Jamm

Happy birthday girls<3 your both gorgeous!!! 

Jaro, Joey asks if your ready for tomorrow?!  

Joey for the past four days has started to not be into his breakfast AT all. I have no clue why. He'll have like four bites and then leave and play with a toy. Dinner he eats right away but I really hafta coax him with his breakfast. Ive tried giving him less and then he will eat it through out the morning. 

Im so excited/nervous/sad for tomorrow


----------



## iansgran

Shssssss, Joey, I haven't told Jaro about tomorrow yet. He is good telling time, but not dates. But we are ready with a peanut butter sandwich cake, family coming over for pizza, and, of course, presents to unwrap and camera batteries charging.


----------



## Jamm

Ian'sgran said:


> Shssssss, Joey, I haven't told Jaro about tomorrow yet. He is good telling time, but not dates. But we are ready with a peanut butter sandwich cake, family coming over for pizza, and, of course, presents to unwrap and camera batteries charging.


Haha! Aww  Yea Joey found ONE of his new balls... he was VERY thrilled haha but I don't think he has any idea what he is in store for tomorrow.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Happy birthday girls<3 your both gorgeous!!!
> 
> Jaro, Joey asks if your ready for tomorrow?!
> 
> Joey for the past four days has started to not be into his breakfast AT all. I have no clue why. He'll have like four bites and then leave and play with a toy. Dinner he eats right away but I really hafta coax him with his breakfast. Ive tried giving him less and then he will eat it through out the morning.
> 
> Im so excited/nervous/sad for tomorrow


We have the same issue with Alfie! He's definately more hungry in the evenings and usually finishes his dinner. We often leave his breakfast out for the morning too.  Have you tried adding either yoghurt/chicken stock/gravy to it?


----------



## DianaM

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOEY AND JARO!!!*

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## jweisman54

HAPPY FIRST BIRTHDAY

JOEY AND JARO

JARO......I HOPE YOUR DAY IS FULL OF HUGS, KISSES AND TOYS!

JOEY......I HOPE YOU HAVE FUN PLAYING WITH YOUR BALLS, I WISH I COULD PLAY WITH YOUR BALLS TOO! (tennis balls that is)

LOVE,
IZZY


----------



## Alfie's Girl

:heartbeat Happy Birthday Jaro and Joey! :heartbeat


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Pic of Alfie today...


----------



## jweisman54

Alfie's Girl said:


> Pic of Alfie today...
> 
> View attachment 95039


Charlotte: He is beautiful and he has all his tail feathers. I hope Izzy's grow back :no:


----------



## Jamm

Thanks guys!! 

Charlotte, I just coaxed Joey to eat his breakfast by getting a spoon full of penut butter and twirling it around in his bowl. He Happily ate all of it!!  Haha.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Happy Birthday Joey & Jaro!!!

So many birthday's this is so awesome!!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

HAPPY birthday BIG boys!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

*Izzy's birthday present*

Izzy's birthday presents came today. This is a 3 part kibble dispenser but I only used two sections. Once she adjusts to it, I will add the green piece.
The background noise is my husband putting groceries away.


----------



## jackie_hubert

awww, she's so cute!


----------



## Jamm

Aww Izzy is so cute! We sell those at my work, there really awesome!


----------



## iansgran

I will try later for some more formal photos from Jaro's birthday, but it was kind of crazy here this afternoon.


----------



## jweisman54

aw, those are cute pics


----------



## Chelsea10

Happy birthday to all the April pups especially Joey and Jaro today and Izzy yesterday! I have been tied up for the last month with moving our work office so have not been able to get on the forum much at all! Hope everyone is well, I won't try to go back through all of the pages that I missed....


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> HAPPY FIRST BIRTHDAY
> 
> JOEY AND JARO
> 
> JARO......I HOPE YOUR DAY IS FULL OF HUGS, KISSES AND TOYS!
> 
> JOEY......I HOPE YOU HAVE FUN PLAYING WITH YOUR BALLS, I WISH I COULD PLAY WITH YOUR BALLS TOO! (tennis balls that is)
> 
> LOVE,
> IZZY





Happy First Birthday Joey and Jaro!!!!!




Alfie's Girl said:


> Pic of Alfie today...
> 
> View attachment 95039



Beautiful picture of Alfie!


Jamm said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> Charlotte, I just coaxed Joey to eat his breakfast by getting a spoon full of penut butter and twirling it around in his bowl. He Happily ate all of it!!  Haha.



Roxy's appetite hasnt slowed down yet............;;



jweisman54 said:


> Izzy's birthday presents came today. This is a 3 part kibble dispenser but I only used two sections. Once she adjusts to it, I will add the green piece.
> The background noise is my husband putting groceries away.


Three words Joyce We NEED one! 



Ian'sgran said:


> I will try later for some more formal photos from Jaro's birthday, but it was kind of crazy here this afternoon.


awwweee ....Looking handsome as ever Sherie!



And since we were so busy yesterday and really this whole week, Ill share a BD pic of Roxy today! No hat, so we gave her bunny ears


----------



## KaMu

Maya's_Mom said:


> Two pictures.... Maya passed out after walk #2, and then Maya when she realized I had the camera out....



I cant remember if I had commented on Myas pic..........she blends in with the tileyou have  she really is very light where Roxy is darkening in certain area....
Shes beautiful!!!!


----------



## Jamm

Here is a link to Joey's photo's and the videos! 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...15-joeys-birthday-extravaganza-pic-heavy.html


----------



## amandanmaggie

Maya's_Mom said:


> Two pictures.... Maya passed out after walk #2, and then Maya when she realized I had the camera out....


 
LOL...that's hilarious! Maggie poses for the camera, too! How do they know? 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY APRIL PUPS!!! I can't wait for Maggie to turn 1!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Loving all the pics and the video! 

It's Saturday but Alfie decided 6.45am was a GREAT time to get up! (yawn!)


----------



## iansgran

Joyce, where did you get the interlocking food things with free shipping?


----------



## TaraMom22

jweisman54 said:


> Izzy's birthday presents came today. This is a 3 part kibble dispenser but I only used two sections. Once she adjusts to it, I will add the green piece.
> The background noise is my husband putting groceries away.


*Happy birthday izzy! What a cool toy! Molly might need one of those if I decide she isn't already spoiled enough. Where did you get it?

And a huge HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Roxy, Jaro and Joey. hope your birthdays were all loads of fun!*


----------



## jweisman54

As soon as I can get back on my computer, I will post the link. Hubby tripped a circuit breaker playing with a plug and there is no power. Good thing for the Droid.


----------



## jweisman54

Amazon.com: Premier Busy Buddy Linkables Dog Toys Value Pack: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## iansgran

Don't tell my husband but I ordered it.


----------



## iansgran

Did you see we are up to number five!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

I won't tell! Jaro will really like it. It keeps Izzy busy, which is a good thing.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Some photos of Mr A. Wigglebutt from the last few days...


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin has had a great last weekend as a boy! Almost "it" time!

Two conservation areas, lots of swimming, lots of us dressing warm to go out in miserable, crummy weather!

I took some pics at Friday's walk, I should upload!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...tures/96099-last-weekend-boy.html#post1415180


----------



## iansgran

Went to our local GR Club meeting today which was a CCA (judging dogs for conformation without being a real show) (Jaro was too young, had to be 18 months) and met RedDogs and Hotel4dogs. Plus one of the judges was the lady who wrote the Blue Book and I had her autograph it for me. I had no idea she was one of the judges, and had just got the book so I took it along. The book is older than dirt--written in the 60s, so guess the judge was no spring chicken either. But I had fun. Saw lots of pretty dogs, all different but all beautiful.


----------



## amandanmaggie

Alfie's Girl said:


> Some photos of Mr A. Wigglebutt from the last few days...
> 
> View attachment 95195
> 
> 
> View attachment 95196
> 
> 
> View attachment 95197
> 
> 
> View attachment 95198


Alfie is SO pretty! I love those pics! He looks very sweet!

You know what I found out yesterday? I always thought that Maggie was mixed with another breed, because she wasn't as fluffy as "regular" Goldens, and she has a white stripe on her forehead and neck. Well, I ran into someone who has a light colored Golden, who was absolutely beautiful, like Alfie, and she worked at a vet's office. She told me that there are different types of Goldens, not just the fluffy show Goldens. There are 3 different types of breedings: one for show, which is the fluffier, thicker Goldens, one for field sports, which is a leaner, thinner-haired Golden, and one for something else I can't remember right now. Maggie fits into the field Golden! I looked it up online, and it said that Goldens bred this way are usually smaller, thinner for running, and have a thinner coat. They have a strong instict for birds, which I think all of our Goldens have, but also love water and are extremely active. I even saw a dark Golden with a white stripe on its forehead and chest! That made me feel much better! I love having an extremely active Golden! She is beginning to behave MUCH better, and I am able to take her more places and have more fun! I'm really glad I decided to stick with the training and keep her! She is a FANTASTIC puppy!


----------



## amandanmaggie

Alfie's Girl said:


> Loving all the pics and the video!
> 
> It's Saturday but Alfie decided 6.45am was a GREAT time to get up! (yawn!)


 
Maggie wakes me up at 6:39 on the dot.  She jumps on top of me and licks my face. If I act like I'm asleep, she dig under the covers and lick my feet until I open my eyes. I would get annoyed, but she's just too sweet!


----------



## jackie_hubert

LOVELY photos of Alfie! What a handsome boy. I'm starting to see more and more if the British line in cosmo's face. 

Btw, we're on z/d now for food. Cosmo stopped being able to eat anything...

His poop is improving lots. Someone donated a bag if taste of the wild venison and bison to the shelter. Because we receive sponsorship from another food company we can't feed it to our animals, so I took it home. Gonna do a long term antibiotic first and then try it, very slowly.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

amandanmaggie said:


> Alfie is SO pretty! I love those pics! He looks very sweet!
> 
> You know what I found out yesterday? I always thought that Maggie was mixed with another breed, because she wasn't as fluffy as "regular" Goldens, and she has a white stripe on her forehead and neck. Well, I ran into someone who has a light colored Golden, who was absolutely beautiful, like Alfie, and she worked at a vet's office. She told me that there are different types of Goldens, not just the fluffy show Goldens. There are 3 different types of breedings: one for show, which is the fluffier, thicker Goldens, one for field sports, which is a leaner, thinner-haired Golden, and one for something else I can't remember right now. Maggie fits into the field Golden! I looked it up online, and it said that Goldens bred this way are usually smaller, thinner for running, and have a thinner coat. They have a strong instict for birds, which I think all of our Goldens have, but also love water and are extremely active. I even saw a dark Golden with a white stripe on its forehead and chest! That made me feel much better! I love having an extremely active Golden! She is beginning to behave MUCH better, and I am able to take her more places and have more fun! I'm really glad I decided to stick with the training and keep her! She is a FANTASTIC puppy!


Ah yes! Alfie was bred as a pet (dont know if that was the third!?) but they are bred closer to show than working hence the thick coat and large frame. Glad you're seeing improvements, I am with Alfie too, it's like he's maturing all of a sudden! 



amandanmaggie said:


> Maggie wakes me up at 6:39 on the dot.  She jumps on top of me and licks my face. If I act like I'm asleep, she dig under the covers and lick my feet until I open my eyes. I would get annoyed, but she's just too sweet!


That's just SO SO SO adorable! 



jackie_hubert said:


> LOVELY photos of Alfie! What a handsome boy. I'm starting to see more and more if the British line in cosmo's face.
> 
> Btw, we're on z/d now for food. Cosmo stopped being able to eat anything...
> 
> His poop is improving lots. Someone donated a bag if taste of the wild venison and bison to the shelter. Because we receive sponsorship from another food company we can't feed it to our animals, so I took it home. Gonna do a long term antibiotic first and then try it, very slowly.


We need more pics jackie..... 

We are having relatively good poops at the moment, there's still some deteriation in quality throughout the day though.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

3rd morning in a row of Finlay vs. upstairs doorstop between 6-6:30am...not cool!

I am sure he thinks he's so smart waking us up indirectly! We can see into the hallway where he is pawing and growling the doorstop from bed so of course we look and see how cute he is and then are a little less grumpy about the early wake up!

This time tomorrow....under the knife! We borrowed my parents/Bailey's cone of shame -but hoping we're with him as many moments as possible to minimize the time he'll have to have it on!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

oooohhh.... good luck Fin!!! Maya sends lots of slobbery kisses for a quick recovery!!

And Happy Birthday to the boys, and Roxy.... we weren't on at all this weekend , so Happy Belated!!

Kathleen, I have a hard time taking pics of Maya because she is so light! Lol... she blends into the carpet and the tile, and sometimes the flash just makes her look weird. Outside light is where I can get my best pics of her. We noticed her fur darkening a bit, but not much... I looked back at photos of her mom, and they are just about identical, so this might be it? Who knows.... I'll attach a picture, you can't see her face, but you can see the colour of her body...

Tonight we are going shopping for birthday presents for her. My bf thinks its "sort of" ridiculous, but I told him I would remind him that it's "sort of" ridiculous when HIS birthday rolls around, haha!! I am thinking a new leash for her, some balls, a wash basin for the back door so we can stop using my floor bucket to wash paws, some treats.... that might be about it? I wanted to do SO MANY things for her, but it's just the busiest week.... working, shopping, working, grocery shopping for Easter groceries, working, obedience class....my dad is coming from out of town **sigh** (holidays are always busier when your parents are separated, PLUS my bf's parents.... so 3 sets of parents to please. I always feel like I am pushing someone to the back... anyway, don't want to turn it into a therapy session, lol) 

I had another little "incident" so to speak with friends of ours (the same friends that had 3 bd parties for their little girl....). It was intended that Bryan was going to go over to hang with the boys on Friday night, but at last minute he got a text message that said "Bri is more than welcome to come over too, but we know she won't want too because she likes to stay home with the dog". I was peeved off. But not going to say anything. They just don't view the dogs the same as we do, they don't see them as family members, they see them as just animals. They have two dogs, a nasty little chihuahua, and another crazy pug-mix. They'd sooner lock the dogs up than have them socialize (the pug-mix was crated at the birthday party last weekend, crated in the SAME ROOM as the party was happening, I felt so bad for her....). I told Bryan to not even respond, just pretend that he didn't get the message, because otherwise, I'm ready for a fight. Lol. Like.... after a long day at work I DO want to come home and hang out with Maya, I DO NOT want to leave her at home alone again for another few hours, just to go "hang out". Argh.


----------



## jweisman54

I think Maya is beautiful. I like the lighter color in Goldens since I already had an almost red golden quite some time ago.

Izzy's has darkened up a bit but she is still light (not as light as Maya). Someone said that they can darken up until they are 5....don't know if I agree with that one.


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


> I think Maya is beautiful. I like the lighter color in Goldens since I already had an almost red golden quite some time ago.
> 
> Izzy's has darkened up a bit but she is still light (not as light as Maya). Someone said that they can darken up until they are 5....don't know if I agree with that one.


I know...I prefer the lighter ones. That's why I chose Maggie, even though she is not as light as Maya and Izzy.

I am so frustrated about Maggie and the pool! I don't know how to keep her out of it. It's such a pain to have to dry her off almost every time she comes in from being outside in the back yard. Ugh!!


----------



## DianaM

Umm.. it's snowing in Michigan right now. We're supposed to get a couple inches. A week ago it was sunny and 80. Yesterday was windy as heck. Tomorrow is supposed to rain and Wednesday will be 60. This is nuts!

I get what you're saying about wanting to stay home with your dog. I do the same thing. She is already alone when we're at work so I have a hard time leaving her again. I wonder if there's something different about goldens that makes it so much more difficult to leave them. I can just tell that Gracie misses us so much when we are gone. She is such a part of our family. Maybe other dogs are more independant so don't have the same connection with their owners. I know my cousin has no problem leaving his Chi alone all day. It drives me nuts.


----------



## amandanmaggie

Maya's_Mom said:


> oooohhh.... good luck Fin!!! Maya sends lots of slobbery kisses for a quick recovery!!
> 
> And Happy Birthday to the boys, and Roxy.... we weren't on at all this weekend , so Happy Belated!!
> 
> Kathleen, I have a hard time taking pics of Maya because she is so light! Lol... she blends into the carpet and the tile, and sometimes the flash just makes her look weird. Outside light is where I can get my best pics of her. We noticed her fur darkening a bit, but not much... I looked back at photos of her mom, and they are just about identical, so this might be it? Who knows.... I'll attach a picture, you can't see her face, but you can see the colour of her body...
> 
> Tonight we are going shopping for birthday presents for her. My bf thinks its "sort of" ridiculous, but I told him I would remind him that it's "sort of" ridiculous when HIS birthday rolls around, haha!! I am thinking a new leash for her, some balls, a wash basin for the back door so we can stop using my floor bucket to wash paws, some treats.... that might be about it? I wanted to do SO MANY things for her, but it's just the busiest week.... working, shopping, working, grocery shopping for Easter groceries, working, obedience class....my dad is coming from out of town **sigh** (holidays are always busier when your parents are separated, PLUS my bf's parents.... so 3 sets of parents to please. I always feel like I am pushing someone to the back... anyway, don't want to turn it into a therapy session, lol)
> 
> I had another little "incident" so to speak with friends of ours (the same friends that had 3 bd parties for their little girl....). It was intended that Bryan was going to go over to hang with the boys on Friday night, but at last minute he got a text message that said "Bri is more than welcome to come over too, but we know she won't want too because she likes to stay home with the dog". I was peeved off. But not going to say anything. They just don't view the dogs the same as we do, they don't see them as family members, they see them as just animals. They have two dogs, a nasty little chihuahua, and another crazy pug-mix. They'd sooner lock the dogs up than have them socialize (the pug-mix was crated at the birthday party last weekend, crated in the SAME ROOM as the party was happening, I felt so bad for her....). I told Bryan to not even respond, just pretend that he didn't get the message, because otherwise, I'm ready for a fight. Lol. Like.... after a long day at work I DO want to come home and hang out with Maya, I DO NOT want to leave her at home alone again for another few hours, just to go "hang out". Argh.


That's frustrating that people think that. I feel the same way as you...I hate to leave her alone for long periods of time. I don't go out for hours for that reason. I put her in doggy day care on Saturday when we went out of town for the day, and I almost cried when I left her, because she looked so sad that I was leaving her. She even had her tail tucked, which made me feel terrible. When I picked her up later, though, they said she played really well, so I felt better about leaving her.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

DianaM said:


> Umm.. it's snowing in Michigan right now. We're supposed to get a couple inches. A week ago it was sunny and 80. Yesterday was windy as heck. Tomorrow is supposed to rain and Wednesday will be 60. This is nuts!
> 
> I get what you're saying about wanting to stay home with your dog. I do the same thing. She is already alone when we're at work so I have a hard time leaving her again. I wonder if there's something different about goldens that makes it so much more difficult to leave them. I can just tell that Gracie misses us so much when we are gone. She is such a part of our family. Maybe other dogs are more independant so don't have the same connection with their owners. I know my cousin has no problem leaving his Chi alone all day. It drives me nuts.


Same here.... last weekend we were outside all the time and my cheeks got a little "sunkissed"...... then yesterday we had 95km winds, it rained, it snowed, it hailed... what the heck??

Maybe it is something about the breed. When I walk in the door after work and she is standing there waiting, my heart melts.... something in their eyes. I really think that Goldens WANT to be part of the family, they want to be by our sides all the time. Our friends have NO issue leaving their chi all day, and the pug mix too... just toss them in their crates and leave. Come home for an hour, and leave again. No problem! Drives me crazy. I want to be around Maya! She's my buddy!!! lol.

Maya is still jumping lots... we are working hard at it (so many opinions on how to make it stop... knee, ignoring, being a tree, etc).... another friend of bry's came over last night and Maya was her usual nutcase self.... he was trying to stop her from jumping, then he finally leaned down and hugged her and I HEARD him say quietly to her "I really miss having a big dog at home! I don't mind you jumping on me, it's because you love me!!" *sigh* I just laughed to myself. He used to have a lab, now they have a shih-tzu.

haha, that made me laugh about Maggie and the pool!! I feel the same way, only I am dealing with muddy paws!!!

I love Maya's light colouring, I knew as soon as I saw Nikki (Maya's fur-mom) that I had to have one of her pups. You can see in the picture too, Nikki is not a very big golden girl...


----------



## jweisman54

I am with you both on leaving Izzy. I talk to her when I leave in the morning and tell her that mommy has to go to work and that I'll be back soon. Those puppy dog eyes!!!! When I come home she is so happy to see me. I come home at lunch to take her out. But I only work until 2 so I don't feel as bad. I am now feeling guilty for putting her in the crate at night but I think she likes it in there. She has a nice foam pad and a blanket on top of it and her crate is covered with just the door exposed. It is den like for her. Jumping, yes...........will it end...........I hope so!


----------



## jweisman54

Why is my sig. pic missing?


----------



## jweisman54

hmm, nevermind, it just showed up.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I got a sad set of puppy dog eyes this morning. 

He sits on the 2nd landing to go upstairs and wraps his head around and looks at me with those big brown eyes....ahhhh so cute.

I am excited to be home with him for a week, though....his excitement level might not be so high after tomorrow!

I gave Trev the job of coming home with a birthday gift for him Wednesday. Tennis balls are "out". We will have to hide every ball type object in our house for a little while after tomorrow.

Maybe a new antler or we'll try a stinky bone, to keep him quiet and happy. He got a carrot last night through dinner preparation, he was pretty happy with himself carrying that around before eating it.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

FinFin and Maya share a birthday!! We will definitely be picking her up a bone of some sorts to chomp on Wednesday night!!

I only work 5 hour days... 12:30-5:30 and I have a 20 second walk to work... but still.... leaving her.... I hate it! Lol. I talk to her all the time too.... I am such a sucker for her. So is Bryan.

oh darn, she just raided the laundry basket!! Gotta go chase her for whatever she grabbed.... sneaky girl.


----------



## jweisman54

Hey Maya, did you learn that laundry trick from Izzy? I think they are all in it together.

I am sure Fin will be fine. I think it is much harder on the girls when they have their surgery than the boys although Izzy didn't seem to mind running and trying to jump the next day. It is sooooooooooo hard to keep them quiet and calm without putting them in their crates.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

LOL!!! We are all in it together, aren't we? She had a dishcloth. I rescued it. Apparently she got a hold of one on Saturday while we were both at work, and bryan came home to a living room of shredded blue j-cloth.

I used lots of kongs, bones, pizzles, etc to TRY and keep Maya quiet after surgery. Didn't work so well. I am sure Fin will be fine


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Vet tech just called to talk about tomorrow!

I just haaaate seeing pups (all animals, really) groggy from anesthetic, I think it's so pathetic and sad!!!

I asked if we could do hip and elbow xrays too just to see and make sure all's good. I have so much fear for him knowing the trouble my parents have had with Bailey.

We'll leave home at 7 for a 8-815am drop off and he'll be ready to go home around 3:30.

I know he'll be fine, I just worry too much the more I think about it.


----------



## jweisman54

Justine,
Our vet kept Izzy overnight after her spay. Is it different with males?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Yep!

The boys are less time! End of day is normal from what I've heard experienced. Girls staying over is the norm....more invasive for them so they keep them a little longer!


----------



## DianaM

Gracie is scheduled for her spay on the 29th. Drop off is 7:30 and she's ready to go home by 5 I think. They gave me a "spay plan" that lists out the min to max price depending on all these extras that they can do. I really don't think she needs any of them but I'm gonna have to go through line by line and look up everything. I will probably ask her breeder and this forum about it. Some of the tests were like checking her blood to see if she will clot ok. I asked how much of the issues related to clotting are hereditary because her mom had a c-section and obviously didn't have any major problems healing. I just don't want to waste money. I know there are always 'what-ifs' but I think Gracie is healthy enough to go through a spay.


----------



## jackie_hubert

We didn't do the extras. We had pain meds at home but ended up not using them. However, I'm always more concerned with a spay than a neuter, plus cosmo did get a hematoma which MAY have been related to clotting issues.


----------



## iansgran

I don't think many vets keep males overnight. Jaro came home in the afternoon and wasn't really groggy, just a bit more laid back.
Right now my house is so quiet. Jaro is at doggy day care. I took him there to get him used to the place because we will be leaving him there for the weekend when my daughter gets married in May. I went back an hour later to check. They said he was fine, just a little shy at first and staying near the trainer. I think I won't be able to leave him there much longer. Maybe another hour or two--just for my sake.
When you take photos of light things it is better if you can turn off the flash or bounce it. If you have a camera with a built in flash that will also take flash attachments--the flash attachments let you tilt the beam so it will bounce and not wash out the color. Taking pictures outside without flash is the easiest.


----------



## jackie_hubert

When cosmo goes to daycare he is ridiculously excited and charges ahead right into all the dogs. Never looks back! It's a blessing and a curse to have a dog who is so self-assured...


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

We're doing the bloodwork for Fin, doing Heartworm bloodwork too, plus the xrays, plus plus plus, argh!

In the quote (with all the maximum costs) was microchipping too, and that was one of the things we don't need which is a plus....!


----------



## jweisman54

I would def. do the microchipping at the same time. We did base line bloodwork and that was it.


----------



## KaMu

Maya's_Mom said:


> oooohhh.... good luck Fin!!! Maya sends lots of slobbery kisses for a quick recovery!!
> 
> And Happy Birthday to the boys, and Roxy.... we weren't on at all this weekend , so Happy Belated!!
> 
> Kathleen, I have a hard time taking pics of Maya because she is so light! Lol... she blends into the carpet and the tile, and sometimes the flash just makes her look weird. Outside light is where I can get my best pics of her. We noticed her fur darkening a bit, but not much... I looked back at photos of her mom, and they are just about identical, so this might be it? Who knows.... I'll attach a picture, you can't see her face, but you can see the colour of her body...
> 
> Tonight we are going shopping for birthday presents for her. My bf thinks its "sort of" ridiculous, but I told him I would remind him that it's "sort of" ridiculous when HIS birthday rolls around, haha!! I am thinking a new leash for her, some balls, a wash basin for the back door so we can stop using my floor bucket to wash paws, some treats.... that might be about it? I wanted to do SO MANY things for her, but it's just the busiest week.... working, shopping, working, grocery shopping for Easter groceries, working, obedience class....my dad is coming from out of town **sigh** (holidays are always busier when your parents are separated, PLUS my bf's parents.... so 3 sets of parents to please. I always feel like I am pushing someone to the back... anyway, don't want to turn it into a therapy session, lol)
> 
> I had another little "incident" so to speak with friends of ours (the same friends that had 3 bd parties for their little girl....). It was intended that Bryan was going to go over to hang with the boys on Friday night, but at last minute he got a text message that said "Bri is more than welcome to come over too, but we know she won't want too because she likes to stay home with the dog". I was peeved off. But not going to say anything. They just don't view the dogs the same as we do, they don't see them as family members, they see them as just animals. They have two dogs, a nasty little chihuahua, and another crazy pug-mix. They'd sooner lock the dogs up than have them socialize (the pug-mix was crated at the birthday party last weekend, crated in the SAME ROOM as the party was happening, I felt so bad for her....). I told Bryan to not even respond, just pretend that he didn't get the message, because otherwise, I'm ready for a fight. Lol. Like.... after a long day at work I DO want to come home and hang out with Maya, I DO NOT want to leave her at home alone again for another few hours, just to go "hang out". Argh.


everyone's life circumstances are different. Im older now but really have always liked being an at home Mom and dog Mom too. We have certainly ...over the years...had our share of acquaintances rolling their eyes at how I would rather stay at home if Im not working. I guess we just do what we enjoy. I don't think you should feel guilty going out and having fun with friends though! Puppy will be ok, just be sure she has had some good exercise before hand.


DianaM said:


> Umm.. it's snowing in Michigan right now. We're supposed to get a couple inches. A week ago it was sunny and 80. Yesterday was windy as heck. Tomorrow is supposed to rain and Wednesday will be 60. This is nuts!
> 
> I get what you're saying about wanting to stay home with your dog. I do the same thing. She is already alone when we're at work so I have a hard time leaving her again. I wonder if there's something different about goldens that makes it so much more difficult to leave them. I can just tell that Gracie misses us so much when we are gone. She is such a part of our family. Maybe other dogs are more independant so don't have the same connection with their owners. I know my cousin has no problem leaving his Chi alone all day. It drives me nuts.



IMO its not just Goldens, All breeds need companionship.







ILoveMyGolden said:


> Vet tech just called to talk about tomorrow!
> 
> I just haaaate seeing pups (all animals, really) groggy from anesthetic, I think it's so pathetic and sad!!!
> 
> I asked if we could do hip and elbow xrays too just to see and make sure all's good. I have so much fear for him knowing the trouble my parents have had with Bailey.
> 
> We'll leave home at 7 for a 8-815am drop off and he'll be ready to go home around 3:30.
> 
> I know he'll be fine, I just worry too much the more I think about it.


Fins going to be fine. Im with you on how sad and pathetic they look after surgery. When its your own pet it is always worrisome when they go under anesthesia. Especially with the females.

I am one for always doing pre-op lab work. You want to be sure systems are functioning properly prior to surgery.



Ian'sgran said:


> I don't think many vets keep males overnight. Jaro came home in the afternoon and wasn't really groggy, just a bit more laid back.
> Right now my house is so quiet. Jaro is at doggy day care. I took him there to get him used to the place because we will be leaving him there for the weekend when my daughter gets married in May. I went back an hour later to check. They said he was fine, just a little shy at first and staying near the trainer. I think I won't be able to leave him there much longer. Maybe another hour or two--just for my sake.
> When you take photos of light things it is better if you can turn off the flash or bounce it. If you have a camera with a built in flash that will also take flash attachments--the flash attachments let you tilt the beam so it will bounce and not wash out the color. Taking pictures outside without flash is the easiest.



I know you miss that boy Sherie!!!



DianaM said:


> Gracie is scheduled for her spay on the 29th. Drop off is 7:30 and she's ready to go home by 5 I think. They gave me a "spay plan" that lists out the min to max price depending on all these extras that they can do. I really don't think she needs any of them but I'm gonna have to go through line by line and look up everything. I will probably ask her breeder and this forum about it. Some of the tests were like checking her blood to see if she will clot ok. I asked how much of the issues related to clotting are hereditary because her mom had a c-section and obviously didn't have any major problems healing. I just don't want to waste money. I know there are always 'what-ifs' but I think Gracie is healthy enough to go through a spay.





ILoveMyGolden said:


> We're doing the bloodwork for Fin, doing Heartworm bloodwork too, plus the xrays, plus plus plus, argh!
> 
> In the quote (with all the maximum costs) was microchipping too, and that was one of the things we don't need which is a plus....!


Tomorrow morning just try to keep everything very normal with Fin, try not to let him see you worried.....he might get the "worry bug" himself


----------



## DianaM

Yea microchipping was one of the items on our list. Gracie is already chipped so that helps save some money. I really need to look into all the items on the list (there are a lot). Ugh, I know everything will be fine but I hate thinking about her going through this. I'm so sad. BUT she will be back to her normal self soon after I'm sure.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Yah, Fin was chipped already too! I remember feeling it when he was a pup, harder to find now as it's migrated a bit, but I still find it every so often.

Will stay normal tomorrow, will pretty much be getting up and going, and we can't get Tim Horton's on the way because someone will expect a timbit, and no food for Fin after 6 tonight! His first car ride post-op once he's ready I will have to make it up to him!


----------



## jackie_hubert

We did choose to microchip at time of neuter. And the clinic also does tattoos by default when they neuter, so now he has two tattoos and a microchip!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

ILoveMyGolden said:


> This time tomorrow....under the knife! We borrowed my parents/Bailey's cone of shame -but hoping we're with him as many moments as possible to minimize the time he'll have to have it on!


Good luck Fin! :crossfing



Maya's_Mom said:


> Kathleen, I have a hard time taking pics of Maya because she is so light! Lol... she blends into the carpet and the tile, and sometimes the flash just makes her look weird. Outside light is where I can get my best pics of her. We noticed her fur darkening a bit, but not much... I looked back at photos of her mom, and they are just about identical, so this might be it? Who knows.... I'll attach a picture, you can't see her face, but you can see the colour of her body...
> 
> I had another little "incident" so to speak with friends of ours (the same friends that had 3 bd parties for their little girl....). It was intended that Bryan was going to go over to hang with the boys on Friday night, but at last minute he got a text message that said "Bri is more than welcome to come over too, but we know she won't want too because she likes to stay home with the dog". I was peeved off. But not going to say anything. They just don't view the dogs the same as we do, they don't see them as family members, they see them as just animals. They have two dogs, a nasty little chihuahua, and another crazy pug-mix. They'd sooner lock the dogs up than have them socialize (the pug-mix was crated at the birthday party last weekend, crated in the SAME ROOM as the party was happening, I felt so bad for her....). I told Bryan to not even respond, just pretend that he didn't get the message, because otherwise, I'm ready for a fight. Lol. Like.... after a long day at work I DO want to come home and hang out with Maya, I DO NOT want to leave her at home alone again for another few hours, just to go "hang out". Argh.


Alfie is quite dark for UK standard, I love his ginger ears lol! Anf the tip of his tail is ginger too! 

I know what you mean about not wanting to leave a pup home alone. I think I've noticed that I spend a lot more time with dog-friendly people these days - those that understand that Alfie is part of our family now. So many people just don't understand the bond that develops, they think it's crazy that we call ourselves their mom or dad.  Well : to them lol.....! 



amandanmaggie said:


> I am so frustrated about Maggie and the pool! I don't know how to keep her out of it. It's such a pain to have to dry her off almost every time she comes in from being outside in the back yard. Ugh!!


Hehe!  



Maya's_Mom said:


> oh darn, she just raided the laundry basket!! Gotta go chase her for whatever she grabbed.... sneaky girl.


Lol, Alfie will steal laundry at any opportunity these days! And slippers too - that's his thing at the moment!



jackie_hubert said:


> When cosmo goes to daycare he is ridiculously excited and charges ahead right into all the dogs. Never looks back! It's a blessing and a curse to have a dog who is so self-assured...


I hear ya LOL! Alfie is SO self assured it's crazy!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro is home. He came inside drank a big drink, went outside to pee and poop, then came in and went to sleep. They said he made friends after the initial shyness and that he was a sweetheart--well that I know. They give a little report card with what he did and who he played with, just like preschool.


----------



## jweisman54

jackie_hubert said:


> We did choose to microchip at time of neuter. And the clinic also does tattoos by default when they neuter, so now he has two tattoos and a microchip!


Wow, he has almost as many tattoo's as me!


----------



## jweisman54

Ian'sgran said:


> Jaro is home. He came inside drank a big drink, went outside to pee and poop, then came in and went to sleep. They said he made friends after the initial shyness and that he was a sweetheart--well that I know. They give a little report card with what he did and who he played with, just like preschool.


Aw, that is cute!

I need to find a doggie day care close to home. There is the one where she boards when we go away but it is too far away on a daily basis.


----------



## jweisman54

Rocks!!!!!!!!!! Izzy loves to eat rocks. I can't get her to drop them either even for food.


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> Wow, he has almost as many tattoo's as me!


Are any of your tattoos golden related?


----------



## jweisman54

jackie_hubert said:


> Are any of your tattoos golden related?


No. I have a Celtic love knot behind my left shoulder, a beautiful large flower on my left part of my lower back and a very large lotus flower/tribal on my ankle which takes up the entire ankle. I would get more but hubby doesn't really like them!


----------



## iansgran

jweisman54 said:


> No. I have a Celtic love knot behind my left shoulder, a beautiful large flower on my left part of my lower back and a very large lotus flower/tribal on my ankle which takes up the entire ankle. I would get more but hubby doesn't really like them!


Ah, what we don't do for love.


----------



## jackie_hubert

I'll be in the chat room for the next couple of minutes if anyone wants to join me


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> No. I have a Celtic love knot behind my left shoulder, a beautiful large flower on my left part of my lower back and a very large lotus flower/tribal on my ankle which takes up the entire ankle. I would get more but hubby doesn't really like them!



I have two. ...4 small paws traveling up from my ankle. And a remembrance of my Mom on the back of my shoulder


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Rocks!!!!!!!!!! Izzy loves to eat rocks. I can't get her to drop them either even for food.


Ugh tell me about it lol! Alfie still wont 'drop it' unless I have food in my hand. :doh:


----------



## jweisman54

Charlotte, you are up really late!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

it's almost 10.30pm here! I'll be off to bed shortly, Alfie is already fast asleep lying on his back with paws in the air!


----------



## jweisman54

cute! cute!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Ian'sgran said:


> Ah, what we don't do for love.


haha, same here. I have a butterfly on the lower right of my back, and lillies on my left hip, as remembrance to my Grandma. I want to add a couple more lillies for my cousin and aunt who died in a car accident last summer.... But bf doesn't like tattoos much, so I am meeting a bit of resistance!



Alfie's Girl said:


> it's almost 10.30pm here! I'll be off to bed shortly, Alfie is already fast asleep lying on his back with paws in the air!


I love that position, Maya makes me laugh everytime I look over and she's all sprawled out on her back! So ladylike....


----------



## iansgran

Did you guys see the frog dog thread about them lying with their back legs spayed out? Which ones do it? Roxy? Izzy? Jaro no way. He is the sphinx.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy clearly does!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo hasn't done the frog pose since he was wee but does like to sleep in funny positions.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Did you guys see the frog dog thread about them lying with their back legs spayed out? Which ones do it? Roxy? Izzy? Jaro no way. He is the sphinx.



Nope, Roxy has always been a side sleeper like her Mom


----------



## jackie_hubert

Charlotte, I found a picture of Cosmo were you can kinda see the English Golden in him. Also some other photos I took today after our training session at the park.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo hasn't done the frog pose since he was wee but does like to sleep in funny positions.


These photos made me laugh out loud... thanks for sharing!!

Maya hasn't done the frog pose since she was wee.... so it must be Izzy  But Maya does it in reverse.... I think she needs some etiquette lessons!!!


----------



## iansgran

Those photos are like the ones you take of you kids naked when they are young and you use as blackmail when they are grown. Too, funny, Maya.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

And while I was looking through those pics... I came across another one that reminded me of a conversation about our pups tail feathers a while ago... we took pics to show them off (my date stamp says November 23rd)... I remember being so proud of Maya's..... but compared to TODAY?!?!? Now she has a fur-bomb attached to her bum... these tail "feathers" were nothing!!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Oh my Maya!


----------



## KaMu

Maya's_Mom said:


> These photos made me laugh out loud... thanks for sharing!!
> 
> Maya hasn't done the frog pose since she was wee.... so it must be Izzy  But Maya does it in reverse.... I think she needs some etiquette lessons!!!



lol My goodness Mya.......


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Love the Maya pics! Such a lady!

Fin lays like a frog 95% of the time downstairs. Always starts laying like that upstairs/bedtime, but then rolls over on his side to sleep sleep.

What was the post about dogs laying like that?

He used to just lay on tile like that, now he will pretty much everywhere those legs are poked out when he's on his belly!

I need to go to sleep, busy night.


----------



## amandanmaggie

Maya's_Mom said:


> FinFin and Maya share a birthday!! We will definitely be picking her up a bone of some sorts to chomp on Wednesday night!!
> 
> I only work 5 hour days... 12:30-5:30 and I have a 20 second walk to work... but still.... leaving her.... I hate it! Lol. I talk to her all the time too.... I am such a sucker for her. So is Bryan.
> 
> oh darn, she just raided the laundry basket!! Gotta go chase her for whatever she grabbed.... sneaky girl.


 
Hehe! Maggie loves laundry, too. But she will put anything and everything in her mouth. My mom and I went to a festival in a small town on Saturday and saw a beautiful Golden that looked like Maya. I boarded Maggie that day, but I wanted to take her. I just knew that she's not ready for crowds of people and lots of food/trash on the ground. I just pictured her picking up all of the trash and attempting to eat it and me having to fish it out of her mouth. Yuck. I don't take her to doggy day care often, so she seemed really nervous when I dropped her off. I even cried a little when I got into the car. It's hard seeing them scared. She was confused about me leaving her. But when I picked her up, they said she played hard with another dog and had a blast, so it made me feel better.


----------



## DianaM

I haven't taken Gracie to daycare in a while but will probably start doing it soon if my hubs gets this new job. She gets so excited to see people when I drop her off that she doesn't even notice that I'm gone haha. I almost get offended but when I go to pick her up and she is super excited to see me, I forgive her 

Those pictures of Maya ara TOO funny. Gracie likes to sleep like that too. I will have to post pics later!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I am a nervebag, this is seriously not cool.

I had a 10 second cry when I got to my car after dropping him off! I didn't expect to feel silly for something so routine. I think I am better in emerg/unknown situations!

Waiting for the post-op call!

He happlily trotted along with the vet tech into the back once he realized she had his leash and not me! He was 63.8lbs, down a little from last month.

What's everyone doing for Heartworm? I wasn't really prepared to have options and thought I would be told what I should use! Went with Sentinel.

I'm back at work, and won't be very productive I don't think!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Ah Justine!! He will be fine! I was the same way though, cried a little, and then couldn't get my mind off of her! It's very routine, he will be fine and back to your bouncy pup before you know it!

Not sure about Heartworm yet..... I have to call and make the appt....


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> I am a nervebag, this is seriously not cool.
> 
> I had a 10 second cry when I got to my car after dropping him off! I didn't expect to feel silly for something so routine. I think I am better in emerg/unknown situations!
> 
> Waiting for the post-op call!
> 
> He happlily trotted along with the vet tech into the back once he realized she had his leash and not me! He was 63.8lbs, down a little from last month.
> 
> What's everyone doing for Heartworm? I wasn't really prepared to have options and thought I would be told what I should use! Went with Sentinel.
> 
> I'm back at work, and won't be very productive I don't think!



I'm here checking in on you Justine and your boy Fin!
I agree I to am much better in an emergency situation than this planned spay/neuter stuff.

For HW we use the Ivomec


----------



## jweisman54

We use Interceptor for Heartworm.


----------



## DianaM

ILoveMyGolden said:


> I am a nervebag, this is seriously not cool.
> 
> I had a 10 second cry when I got to my car after dropping him off! I didn't expect to feel silly for something so routine. I think I am better in emerg/unknown situations!
> 
> Waiting for the post-op call!
> 
> He happlily trotted along with the vet tech into the back once he realized she had his leash and not me! He was 63.8lbs, down a little from last month.
> 
> What's everyone doing for Heartworm? I wasn't really prepared to have options and thought I would be told what I should use! Went with Sentinel.
> 
> I'm back at work, and won't be very productive I don't think!


I'm gonna be a mess too! I'm already a mess thinking about it. UGH!

Gracie is on Sentinel for heartworm.


----------



## jweisman54

Let us know how Fin is doing! You and he will be fine!


----------



## jweisman54

DianaM said:


> I'm gonna be a mess too! I'm already a mess thinking about it. UGH!
> 
> Gracie is on Sentinel for heartworm.


When is Gracie getting spayed?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Still waiting for the post-op call.

I had a meeting from 11-12 I was hoping to be able to leave with the phone call, but no deal. It did make time go by a little more quickly though, which was nice.

Back at my desk now.....waiting.....


----------



## Alfie's Girl

ILoveMyGolden said:


> I am a nervebag, this is seriously not cool.
> 
> I had a 10 second cry when I got to my car after dropping him off! I didn't expect to feel silly for something so routine. I think I am better in emerg/unknown situations!
> 
> Waiting for the post-op call!
> 
> He happlily trotted along with the vet tech into the back once he realized she had his leash and not me! He was 63.8lbs, down a little from last month.
> 
> What's everyone doing for Heartworm? I wasn't really prepared to have options and thought I would be told what I should use! Went with Sentinel.
> 
> I'm back at work, and won't be very productive I don't think!


Checking for news....................


----------



## jweisman54

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Still waiting for the post-op call.
> 
> I had a meeting from 11-12 I was hoping to be able to leave with the phone call, but no deal. It did make time go by a little more quickly though, which was nice.
> 
> Back at my desk now.....waiting.....


You'll see, he will be fine when you pick him up.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Love the photos everyone! Before I got Alfie I think I would have felt a bit awkward if a dog (esp a male) was lying spread eagle infront of me, but now......don't even notice it!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro is on Iverheart plus. I don't know what the plus is for. Just did what the vet said.
We had big thunderstorms all morning and I just let him out to pee. Well he goes right for the big deep puddles in the driveway. At least he came in with wet not muddy feet.
Fin will be fine but I know how you are feeling. I was pretty tense when Jaro went under the knife, as much as when my husband had surgery for a brain tumor and my daughter had surgery on her eyes when she was a baby. They are all loved. I think in the emergency situations you are running on adrenalin and that makes things go ahead, whereas here you are all on your own. Got an Zanax?


----------



## DianaM

jweisman54 said:


> When is Gracie getting spayed?


April 29th


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Most recent froggy Fin pic, it was on the weekend and he was sooo sleepy!









Looking at old Fin pics to smile! Need my next 2 o'clock meeting to come to get time flying by some more!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Sentinel for cosmo.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Off to get Fin!

Xrays looked good, Heartworm negative, groggy -but fine!

They have a cone of shame on him right now as he was trying to get at his stitches but otherwise ok!

Bye guys!!!! Going to be a long drive impatiently wanting to see him and bring him home!


----------



## KaMu

GREAT!!!!! Now go and spoil that baby!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Off to get Fin!
> 
> Xrays looked good, Heartworm negative, groggy -but fine!
> 
> They have a cone of shame on him right now as he was trying to get at his stitches but otherwise ok!
> 
> Bye guys!!!! Going to be a long drive impatiently wanting to see him and bring him home!


Yay! So glad the wait is over for you. Lots of hugs for Fin from me and Mr wigglebutt!


----------



## jweisman54

Glad all is well with Fin.....hugs!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

He is home, of course I took lots of pics already. Uploading now.

He is fine. Just has to be watched without missing a beat or will get licking!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Cone of shame!!









Sleepy boy









My bed for the next night or two quickly became his bed too









Froggy, groggy dog!









My boys


----------



## iansgran

A pillow! Now that is one spoiled baby. Very cute pics. Glad he is doing well. Hope you guys are too.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I'm tired!

It's of course sideways raining outside, so out pre-bed pee will not be nice.

He really hasn't moved too much, rotating from on the blanket tucked up against me, on the bed and right now frogged out on the kitchen tile.

He is such a pillow dog. When he gets into bed with us in the morning (he's allowed in for the last half hour or so before we get up) he'll have a whole bed available to him but will lay on our heads so we move to be on the pillow. He has 3 pillows that are "his" one for his crate, one mainfloor, one for the car and he'll find a way to curl up on one or have his head on one and it's so cute.

Hopefully tonight is ok, no part of me wants to put the cone on him for the night, but know it's probably best.


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Cone of shame!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleepy boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bed for the next night or two quickly became his bed too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Froggy, groggy dog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boys


Picture number 2 is sooo sweet Justine.
And his bandaged IV site... Poor Fin

And the last one! A good old man to man chat about how none of this changes anything


----------



## iansgran

Kathleen, you are too funny with your man to man talk. Oh, by the way when Jaro was a doggy daycare yesterday one of his friends was Roxy the Golden--did you bring her by Indianapolis by any chance?


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Kathleen, you are too funny with your man to man talk. Oh, by the way when Jaro was a doggy daycare yesterday one of his friends was Roxy the Golden--did you bring her by Indianapolis by any chance?


Roxy is probably a common name for a golden girl. I think there are 3 or 4 on the forum with the name Roxy. Now had I chosen the name Buttercup for her that would have really stood out on here! 

So did Jaro sleep really well when he got home yesterday? All tuckered out?


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Lol.... Kathleen, too funny.... I thought the same thing... a good "man talk" to keep Fin's spirits up!!!

Glad to see he is home safe Justine! See, back to his froggy style, he's not too uncomfortable from his surgery!! Hope you had a glass of wine after your stressful waiting day  Did it rain all day in Oshawa?? We were really lousy here... grey, damp, drizzly. I talked to my dad (Belleville) and he said it was sunny there today!!!

So a question to everyone.... what were some of the "alternate" names you thought of for your pooches?? I really wanted to call her Penny (I really just wanted to be able to sing Penny Lane to her!!), or Lucy (Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds?) ... but Maya won out... so now I just think of ridonkulous rhymes for her name.... Maya Papaya is the most commonly used.


----------



## KaMu

OK Justine... I just saw your pictures again on the main forum. And I'm looking at the pic where Fin has his bandage from his war wound. One question. How do you get his feet groomed so perfect? I want to be able to do that!!! Groomed perfectly.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

KaMu said:


> OK Justine... I just saw your pictures again on the main forum. And I'm looking at the pic where Fin has his bandage from his war wound. One question. How do you get his feet groomed so perfect? I want to be able to do that!!! Groomed perfectly.


That is so nice to hear!!! I didn't do a good job on his hind legs this time, but I was happy with the fronts! I can't say how I do it....just sort of learned by doing and sometimes it's a hack job and all I can say is that it's free and it'll grow back! I started on my parents Golden so by the time we got Fin I had a bit of an idea what I was doing. I usually start by pulling up the long hairs between his toes, clip them "down" (one snip from top of foot down to toenail) and then usually flip him on his side and do the left sides of his feet, then roll him over to other side and trim those sides with lots of touch ups once he's standing again.


----------



## iansgran

I wanted to name Jaro Gregor for Gregor Mendel the father of genetics (we live a block from where he did his pea plant experiences in the early 1700s when we lived in Burno). Or Duben which means good dog in Czech, but I lost in the name game.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Finlay wasn't going to be Finlay leading up to getting him, we had Bauer and Hudson picked for him! We didn't know which one of the two boys we were getting, Hudson was the name if we got the big boy, Bauer for the small one!

We got the small one and Bauer just didn't fit and neither did Husdon, we took him home nameless and it took a day to figure out "Finlay". His registered name is the Gaelic definition of Finlay "Fair Warrior" which for being the little guy and having to 'battle' a little harder then the rest of the litter!

Rough night with Fin. He's been super pukey. He woke me up to puke around 3am. From when he got home through to bedtime we offered him water at the top of every hour and he sometimes took it, sometimes didn't. Kept an eye on his gums and a few dehydration 'tests' I know I did on him and he wasn't dehydrated. Didn't pee before bed, took him outside and he could not have hated being outside more, it was so not typical of him, wanted in and crashed on the bed right away. Up and down all night, cone on, cone off.....when the cone was on he insisted on pressing the cone to my face and leaning against me, at one point it was "in" my neck and my head was in the cone with his....and it's not a very big cone!

We went outside this am and he was happy to be out, but still no pee. He is very sore and taking very careful steps and slow when getting up and laying down.

A few mins after coming inside he walked over to me crying and trembling, from the nylabone pukes in December it was typical of that so I knew the puke was coming, opted to not run for a towel and let him puke on me (that's love!!!) and told him he was a good boy. Got my sweater off and he had his puke face still so I sat with him and waiting for the 2nd and 3rd pukes. 

We later tried a small portion of food as we were told to ease back to normal food routine today and so far it's stayed down! Wondering with his tummy being unsettled and so empty the food helped a little? Will keep the portions small and see how it goes.

I'm so mad though, I forgot to get what we think is a wart looked at. It's on his gumline and doesn't look nice! I can't find the charger for my good camera to get good close ups of it, our other camera can't focus well enough, but I am going to try to get a pic of it and email it to vet rather than driving up there again.

On top of it all I thought Monday I was getting sick, between being super warm and then to goosebump cold all night taking care of Fin I am not well. Trev has his yearly evaluation today so he stayed upstairs last night and missed all of it and of course felt terrible when he came down this morning, so he may be with Fin tonight down here and I may go upstairs and sleep. Tonight will be better though, every night will be better than last night!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Maya's_Mom said:


> Glad to see he is home safe Justine! See, back to his froggy style, he's not too uncomfortable from his surgery!! Hope you had a glass of wine after your stressful waiting day  Did it rain all day in Oshawa?? We were really lousy here... grey, damp, drizzly. I talked to my dad (Belleville) and he said it was sunny there today!!!


No rain here yesterday, which was nice with the driving I had to do getting to Beaverton and back twice, I was worried it was going to rain! I had my sunglasses on, but it wasn't super bright sunny, but bright enough out yesterday I suppose!

Today on the other hand....gross!

No wine for me last night, getting sick and I am on a no alcohol, no junk food until the wedding.......! Not a big deal for me....I have a wedding in May that is a weekend I am allowed to 'cheat', haha. It's in Pennsylvania so between the wedding and the travel, junk food will have to be eaten and wine at the wedding for sure!

It was so funny to see Fin frog-out last night! I thought it must not be too painful! But seeing how careful he steps just getting in/out of bed and when laying down you can definitely tell he's sore!


----------



## DianaM

We originally were going to get a boy so all the names we picked out for months were boy names. We were going to name him after a scientist or something nerdy (we are both electrical engineers)... Watson, Edison, Kelvin (registered name Absolute Zero!), We had 7 weeks to pick out a girl name and it was SO hard! I had no idea. I liked names like Riley, Gadget, Jasmine, Daisy, Lily, Abby, Roxy. At some point I was throwing tons of names at my husband even if I didn't like them just to get SOME response back. He didn't want to pick a name until we picked her up. We picked Gracie after the 5 week open house.


----------



## jweisman54

Justine, The puking is normal after the anesthesia. I think that is why some vets prefer to keep the dogs overnight. I know with my previous females they both came home the same day and I had them puking that night.

Names: For some reason I always wanted a female dog with the name Izzy (short for Isabel) Just loved the name. Past dogs were Morgan (female golden), Bailey (female golden), Chloe (female black lab).


----------



## Maya's_Mom

ILoveMyGolden said:


> No rain here yesterday, which was nice with the driving I had to do getting to Beaverton and back twice, I was worried it was going to rain! I had my sunglasses on, but it wasn't super bright sunny, but bright enough out yesterday I suppose!
> 
> Today on the other hand....gross!
> 
> No wine for me last night, getting sick and I am on a no alcohol, no junk food until the wedding.......! Not a big deal for me....I have a wedding in May that is a weekend I am allowed to 'cheat', haha. It's in Pennsylvania so between the wedding and the travel, junk food will have to be eaten and wine at the wedding for sure!
> 
> It was so funny to see Fin frog-out last night! I thought it must not be too painful! But seeing how careful he steps just getting in/out of bed and when laying down you can definitely tell he's sore!


Today is disgusting here too... sooooooo much rain last night!!! Huge thunderstorms, it was a bit wild! 

Hopefully today is better with Mr Fin. It took Maya a day or so... when we brought her home the night of her spay, she was just tired, dopey, not herself at all. A couple barfs... but she jumped up on the couch and made herself comfy, so I knew deep down she was alright  Little bits of food might help for Fin, maybe he was kind of pukey because his stomach was sooooo empty.

Kinda funny about the puke face, I can totally tell when Maya's about to puke. She will sit down, her one eyebrow goes up and the corners of her mouth pull up, almost into a smile... (it reminds me of Bernie, from Weekend at Bernie's).

Always good to have cheat weekends  But good for you no alcohol no junk!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin's puke face is like a painful looking wink and half smile that doesn't look positive at all, and he just groan/cries it's so pathetic!

Food is still down, will try another small amount around 10.

He is snoozing over on the kitchen floor now.

I am sipping tea and debating if I should continue being totally lazy or get some stuff done. I went on my work email and turned an out-of-office on and responded to a few student emails who wouldn't have seen my out of office. I start another round of offers of admission next week and the students are fairly excited to hear if they're getting an offer so I feel bad not being available to them!


----------



## Jamm

Aww Glad to hear fin is doing better! HAPPY FIRST BIRTHDAY FINLAY! YOU HANDSOME BRAVE BOY!


----------



## jweisman54

happy birthday finlay!!!!
Love,
izzy
xoxoxoxox
​


----------



## iansgran

Happy Birthday, Finlay from Jaro and Sherie. Sorry you are not feeling real well, but I am sure mommy and daddy will have a party when you feel better.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Justine, I LOVE the photos of Fin!  Poor boy though, hope he's doing better today. And you too!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

:heartbeat Happy Birthday Maya and Fin! :heartbeat


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin pee'd! FINALLY!

I was getting worried so called the vet, talked with the tech and she was leaving msg for our vet and he'd call us tonight.

Still paranoid (as it had been 24 hours +) I called Fin's breeder to see if they had any ideas! Reid asked me if we usually walk him on or off leash and I said, both but primarily off! He asked what I've been doing with Fin when taking him outside, I said he's been on-leash! He said well...maybe he wants some distance, try him off leash, but keep some cheese in your pocket so he doesn't go too far (worried about zoomies or foolishness)

Sure enough....Fin just wanted some distance! He pee'd! Woo!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Thank-you for the Birthday wishes for Fin!

He has kept 4 small meals down today. Trev is coming home with good news of a new job title (he accepted an assistant coaching position with the university hockey team he's been working with!) and said he's grabbing a bone or antler on his way home for Fin and a 6-pack for himself (he's not drinking either while we're on a wedding workout kick, lol -but this is a good excuse to celebrate!)

I am skipping bootcamp tonight, I so want to go, but with my throat swollen, lack of sleep last night and headache (I never get headaches!) I am going to stay home and rest.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

eeeee Fin's breeder called back to see if we had success and we got chatting for a bit. I am going to go up there and puppy sit!!!!!!

They have FIFTEEN puppies!

They usually only have 1-2 litters a year and the way the girls came into heat together this year they opted to breed two females in hopes just one would catch.....both did!

8 puppies born last week, 7 yesterday!

Fin's sister's fam is getting a boy from one of the litters and I told Reid that I was going to visit when they bring him home and he said -well would you want to come up and visit and maybe puppysit for us sometime? Ummm....YES!

I learned about how they don't like to have two pregnant females as there is nothing scientific to proove it, but it's been said that once one female has her puppies sometimes the other female will go early -of course with humans that wouldn't be so bad, but with dogs everyday is so important and early is bad! So they worked really hard to keep Dance (who had her pups yesterday) as far away from Kelly and her pups over the last week. Said one of the pups yesterday they had to revive, but everyone else looks good and healthy! More April puppies, but this time, April 2011!


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> That is so nice to hear!!! I didn't do a good job on his hind legs this time, but I was happy with the fronts! I can't say how I do it....just sort of learned by doing and sometimes it's a hack job and all I can say is that it's free and it'll grow back! I started on my parents Golden so by the time we got Fin I had a bit of an idea what I was doing. I usually start by pulling up the long hairs between his toes, clip them "down" (one snip from top of foot down to toenail) and then usually flip him on his side and do the left sides of his feet, then roll him over to other side and trim those sides with lots of touch ups once he's standing again.


And are you just using straight edged scissors or the thinning shears? They really are perfectly done !



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Finlay wasn't going to be Finlay leading up to getting him, we had Bauer and Hudson picked for him! We didn't know which one of the two boys we were getting, Hudson was the name if we got the big boy, Bauer for the small one!
> 
> We got the small one and Bauer just didn't fit and neither did Husdon, we took him home nameless and it took a day to figure out "Finlay". His registered name is the Gaelic definition of Finlay "Fair Warrior" which for being the little guy and having to 'battle' a little harder then the rest of the litter!
> 
> Rough night with Fin. He's been super pukey. He woke me up to puke around 3am. From when he got home through to bedtime we offered him water at the top of every hour and he sometimes took it, sometimes didn't. Kept an eye on his gums and a few dehydration 'tests' I know I did on him and he wasn't dehydrated. Didn't pee before bed, took him outside and he could not have hated being outside more, it was so not typical of him, wanted in and crashed on the bed right away. Up and down all night, cone on, cone off.....when the cone was on he insisted on pressing the cone to my face *and leaning against me, at one point it was "in" my neck and my head was in the cone with his.*...and it's not a very big cone!
> 
> We went outside this am and he was happy to be out, but still no pee. He is very sore and taking very careful steps and slow when getting up and laying down.
> 
> A few mins after coming inside he walked over to me crying and trembling, from the nylabone pukes in December it was typical of that so I knew the puke was coming, *opted to not run for a towel and let him puke on me (that's love!!!) and told him he was a good boy. Got my sweater off and he had his puke face still so I sat with him and waiting for the 2nd and 3rd pukes. *
> 
> We later tried a small portion of food as we were told to ease back to normal food routine today and so far it's stayed down! Wondering with his tummy being unsettled and so empty the food helped a little? Will keep the portions small and see how it goes.
> 
> I'm so mad though, I forgot to get what we think is a wart looked at. It's on his gumline and doesn't look nice! I can't find the charger for my good camera to get good close ups of it, our other camera can't focus well enough, but I am going to try to get a pic of it and email it to vet rather than driving up there again.
> 
> On top of it all I thought Monday I was getting sick, between being super warm and then to goosebump cold all night taking care of Fin I am not well. Trev has his yearly evaluation today so he stayed upstairs last night and missed all of it and of course felt terrible when he came down this morning, so he may be with Fin tonight down here and I may go upstairs and sleep. Tonight will be better though, every night will be better than last night!


Your going to be a very good human mommy Justine. I know how being inside the cone with them is  Its definitely LOVE and the puke?...definitely LOVE. Thankfully we never had the puking with Roxy.
Get some sleep tonight, you did your job, now you need to rest up because hes going to be feeling better in no time and it is hard to keep them quietly resting!



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Fin pee'd! FINALLY!
> 
> I was getting worried so called the vet, talked with the tech and she was leaving msg for our vet and he'd call us tonight.
> 
> Still paranoid (as it had been 24 hours +) I called Fin's breeder to see if they had any ideas! Reid asked me if we usually walk him on or off leash and I said, both but primarily off! He asked what I've been doing with Fin when taking him outside, I said he's been on-leash! He said well...maybe he wants some distance, try him off leash, but keep some cheese in your pocket so he doesn't go too far (worried about zoomies or foolishness)
> 
> Sure enough....Fin just wanted some distance! He pee'd! Woo!


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Thank-you for the Birthday wishes for Fin!
> 
> He has kept 4 small meals down today. Trev is coming home with good news of a new job title (he accepted an assistant coaching position with the university hockey team he's been working with!) and said he's grabbing a bone or antler on his way home for Fin and a 6-pack for himself (he's not drinking either while we're on a wedding workout kick, lol -but this is a good excuse to celebrate!)
> 
> I am skipping bootcamp tonight, I so want to go, but with my throat swollen, lack of sleep last night and headache (I never get headaches!) I am going to stay home and rest.


Congrats on the new job title! Yep time to celebrate 

And I almost forgot to say Happy Birthday to Fin and Miss Mya too!!!!!


----------



## iansgran

Justine, you may feel bad because of the stress. For the headache be sure you too are drinking plenty of water. Dehydration often causes headaches.
Maya, sorry we forgot to add birthday wishes for you, too.


----------



## DianaM

Happy Birthday Fin and Maya!!

Glad to hear Fin is doing better!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Maya is sending wet, slobbery kisses back to say Thank You!!!

She got some Charlee Bear treats (her fave), some rawhide bones (giving her gas, gross!), and a ChuckIt that she can't WAIT to take to the park!!! She slept most of the day away, since the storm kept her up last night... but she got a yummy Kong with yogurt and kibbles this afternoon and then some of mom's hamburger at dinner  Now her "boyfriend" is over visiting (Bryan's best friend Adam) so she is in her glory....

I love my furry girl!


----------



## jweisman54

happy birthday cooper

hugs and more hugs!!

Love,
izzy
​


----------



## iansgran

Happy Birthday, Cooper, from Jaro


----------



## jweisman54

*Maybe time to go back in the crate!!!!*

So, this is what I came home to at 1 today. Millions of little pieces of rug. Can we say boredom loudly!








​


----------



## iansgran

Joyce, at least it was a rug and not the carpet. When we had Subiaco while he was still a puppy I spilled my coffee with cream on the carpet net to my chair. Guess I didn't get it up because Subiaco licked and pulled at the stop until there were no more carpet fibers--just a round spot of the underling jute. We still have the hole to remind us--with a coffee table sitting over it.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

ILoveMyGolden said:


> eeeee Fin's breeder called back to see if we had success and we got chatting for a bit. I am going to go up there and puppy sit!!!!!!
> 
> They have FIFTEEN puppies!
> 
> They usually only have 1-2 litters a year and the way the girls came into heat together this year they opted to breed two females in hopes just one would catch.....both did!
> 
> 8 puppies born last week, 7 yesterday!
> 
> Fin's sister's fam is getting a boy from one of the litters and I told Reid that I was going to visit when they bring him home and he said -well would you want to come up and visit and maybe puppysit for us sometime? Ummm....YES!
> 
> I learned about how they don't like to have two pregnant females as there is nothing scientific to proove it, but it's been said that once one female has her puppies sometimes the other female will go early -of course with humans that wouldn't be so bad, but with dogs everyday is so important and early is bad! So they worked really hard to keep Dance (who had her pups yesterday) as far away from Kelly and her pups over the last week. Said one of the pups yesterday they had to revive, but everyone else looks good and healthy! More April puppies, but this time, April 2011!


woweee 15 puppies! You're soooo lucky to be invite to puppy sit!  



Maya's_Mom said:


> Maya is sending wet, slobbery kisses back to say Thank You!!!
> 
> She got some Charlee Bear treats (her fave), some rawhide bones (giving her gas, gross!), and a ChuckIt that she can't WAIT to take to the park!!! She slept most of the day away, since the storm kept her up last night... but she got a yummy Kong with yogurt and kibbles this afternoon and then some of mom's hamburger at dinner  Now her "boyfriend" is over visiting (Bryan's best friend Adam) so she is in her glory....
> 
> I love my furry girl!


a boyfriend eh.....  Ms Maya Papaya is growing up!!!!!



jweisman54 said:


> So, this is what I came home to at 1 today. Millions of little pieces of rug. Can we say boredom loudly!


Oooooh Izzy.....:doh:


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ohhh Izzy! Fin has done that too....I went out and bought the same mat two days in a row. He killed it the day we got it....Bugger.

So I went to the doctor's today, I have Hand, Foot & Mouth disease. I got it for the first time September 2009. This is the third doctor that said it (and then I admitted after that I had it previously). So Fin and I will be getting lots of rest and Trev will be taking good care of us.


----------



## jackie_hubert

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/96267-boys-will-boys.html


----------



## jackie_hubert

Happy belated birthday Fin, Maya and Cooper!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

jackie_hubert said:


> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/96267-boys-will-boys.html


Those pictures totally made me smile, toooo cute!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Will check out those photos Jackie...

Worried momma here...something is up with Alfie. He's limping and licking his paws constantly. All 4 paws are red raw between the pads and one back leg especially has these 2 sores on there. Vets are closed for Easter.  I'm getting worried...esp by the limping.Anyone ever seen this....


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Charlotte - do you have a cone for Alfie? Did he walk on/in anything new? Did you use a new cleaning product where his feet have been?

Reduce his activity and try to keep those pads clean. Poor guy, that doesnt look comfortable but he can't continue licking!


----------



## jweisman54

I agree with Justine, but I think it might look like some kind of infection. Do you have any type of antibiotic ointment that you can put on?

After we put fertilizer down on the lawn last year, IZzy started limping and really licking her paws as well. Come to find out, her sensitive pads actually got burnt by the strength of the fertilizer. So maybe something like that has happened and from all the licking and the burning they got infected.


----------



## jweisman54

Got home a couple of hours after going to work and Izzy did it again. I must have forgotten to close the bathroom door and a brand new rug was ripped to shreds in 3 different rooms. I think the crate is calling her name when I go out from now on!


----------



## iansgran

No, no Izzy. You are not a grown up lady yet.
Charlotte, I too bet it is some kind of chemical burn or reaction to something he walked on. If you haven't already you might want to PM Iowagold or Sallysmom, both are vets and both answer pms and posts. Or you can post on a regular thread if you haven't already.


----------



## njames

Wow, you guys made a whole new section just to keep this thread.


----------



## iansgran

And we want everyone to stay connected so visit more often, njames.


----------



## njames

I will post pictures soon, and give an update.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Alfie's Girl said:


> Will check out those photos Jackie...
> 
> Worried momma here...something is up with Alfie. He's limping and licking his paws constantly. All 4 paws are red raw between the pads and one back leg especially has these 2 sores on there. Vets are closed for Easter.  I'm getting worried...esp by the limping.Anyone ever seen this....


oh ouch, poor guy..... keep them clean and dry if you can....

Joyce, I had to laugh about the rug.... Maya totally will do the same thing... rips them to shreds.

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I made a post in the Health forum, Fin has what looks like balls again in swelling, just a little concerned......


----------



## jackie_hubert

ILoveMyGolden said:


> I made a post in the Health forum, Fin has what looks like balls again in swelling, just a little concerned......


Sounds familiar. Is it fluid or are there hard lumps the size of testicles in the scrotum? Cosmo had both. It was a scrotal hematoma. Now 3 weeks after his neuter the hematoma is almost gone. They come on usually with too much activity after the surgery. 

Treatment for fluid or Hematoma or general swelling is hot compresses 5-10 mins at a time 3 times a day until gone. If it gets bad vet may suggest antiinflammatories. Oh and no activity until swelling and fluid is gone and hematoma has started shrinking. Watch for infection via fever.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

dear oh dear, 2 pups not well! Thanks for the advice everyone!  He's been sleeping a lot so I've been able to get near his paws and have a good look. I bathed them in salt water and have been putting antiseptic cream on the sores and pads. Do any other pups go mad when anyone touches their paws??? Alfie acts like I'm tickling him and pulls away instantly. Such a pain! When he naps again later I'm gonna try and get the front paws, I've seen a couple of sores on them too. At the moment we're thinking it may have been caused at the beach on Wednesday.


----------



## jweisman54

njames said:


> Wow, you guys made a whole new section just to keep this thread.


The admins. moved the thread and now we are number 5 on the top 10 list. Can't wait to see some new pics.


----------



## jweisman54

Charlotte, what could have caused it at the beach?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Charlotte, what could have caused it at the beach?


It is a pebble beach and he was jumping about all over the beach. It hurt my feet to walk barefoot so I can imagine how it could hurt his. Some of the pebbles are sharp and could have aggrivated the pads. Some folks from the UK part of the forum said they've had the same issues before from their dogs going to the beach.


----------



## iansgran

Charlotte, I know they can get snow in between their pads when the fur is too long on the bottom of their feet and cause it to hurt. I wonder if clipping the fur would help on the beech, too. Sounds like you are keeping a good eye on him.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Update on us in the health forum. Home and off to bed.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sgran said:


> Charlotte, I know they can get snow in between their pads when the fur is too long on the bottom of their feet and cause it to hurt. I wonder if clipping the fur would help on the beech, too. Sounds like you are keeping a good eye on him.


This morning we can see better, some small patches of the pads have been rubbed raw by the stones and rocks. I had a friend round today and she helped me bathe and cream the paws again. Back paws have improved a bit but front still not great! Of course, the vets are closed for Easter!!!!!!!! I've trimmed the hair really short on the back paws and the front are not too bad but I'm waiting for him to fall aslpeep so I can trim them closer.


----------



## jweisman54

How about putting some vaseline on the pads to keep them moist and protected.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ooh vaseline is a good idea Joyce!


----------



## Jamm

Is it just me or some of the boy pups almost 'falling apart' right around when they turn 1?? Alfie and his paws, Fin and his 'snip snip' issue, Joey and his hot spot! Jeeez boys!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

So happy to have such a better day here today!


----------



## Jamm

Its so ugly and rainy out today, I felt bad for Joey not being able to go to the park like i promised yesterday, soo I took him to the pet store for some fun socializing with dogs and people! He is the biggest suck ever!! He just sits at peoples feet and looks up at them while they pet him haha. I have also learned he is for some reason afraid of canes...


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

It's crummy in Ottawa? It is so sunny and beautiful here! It's near torturous for Fin to be stuck laying low!

Everyone outside gardening and enjoying the sun!


----------



## amandanmaggie

Poor, poor pups! I'm sorry the boys are having trouble. I hope they feel better soon!  

I looked at Maggie today and I feel like she has grown A TON just over the last 2 days. Did it ever happen that way with your pups?


----------



## iansgran

Happy Easter all you April pups and moms and dads and kids and .... from Jaro
ps I am going to eat and eat eggs.


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> I made a post in the Health forum, Fin has what looks like balls again in swelling, just a little concerned......


Justine have you seen improvement today with Fins "Gem" 


Alfie's Girl said:


> Ooh vaseline is a good idea Joyce!


Ooooo they look sore. Id be more inclined to try and keep them dry instead of moist.......than again Id ask one of the vets on the forum to be sure. 
Sure hope his paws are better today!


Ian'sgran said:


> Happy Easter all you April pups and moms and dads and kids and .... from Jaro
> ps I am going to eat and eat eggs.



*Thank You Jaro and a Hoppy Easter to you and all the April pups families as well!!!* 
Roxy


----------



## jackie_hubert

Happy Easter!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Happy Easter everyone!

For Easter Fin has gems that don't look like gems any longer and are back to looking like a deflated sac, woo hoo!

Evenrgy level is wayyy up though, someone tried to do zoomies at the end of an 8ft leash this morning....ummmm no!


----------



## Jamm

Happy easter guys!!!

Glad Fin is feeling better today Justine!!

Joey had a little easter hunt! Now hes being lazyy, lounging around the living room haha.


----------



## jweisman54

Happy Easter to all my friends


----------



## iansgran

So glad Fin is better. Hope Alfie is too. Jaro's version of an Easter egg hunt is ti pick of the pieces mom drops on the floor while making deviled eggs.


----------



## Jamm

Took Joey to the empty baseball diamonds last night where he made friends with a lab named Leo who we found out is actually our neighbour! DUrrr. SO now Joey has a friend who he can play with whenever they want! He ran for an hour, just rushing around. Its funny before Leo got there we didn't even have a ball or anything. Joey knew he was off leash though so he just took advantage and ran his little heart out! Tired pup today


----------



## iansgran

A tired pup is a good pup. We do have to get a bark park pass--maybe after our daughter's wedding.
Funniest thing last night (odd funny) when hubby brought Jaro to bed he jumped on the bed with me then 5 min later when hubby got in bed Jaro started this low growl. And he kept doing if for half an hour. He would quiet for a few minutes then it would start again. First I thought maybe the cat had left a mouse under the bed or somthing like that, or he could smell the raccoons outside since I had the window open, or hear something I couldn't. I took him and put him in the crate downstairs. This morning I saw the old mylar balloon that has been floating around the house since valentines day. It was in a corner of the bedroom about halfway between the ceiling and floor. Bet that was it--the ghost in the bedroon was not welcome.


----------



## jweisman54

That is funny Sherie! Izzy barks or growls at "ghosts" too!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Thats hilarious!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

I've missed a day or two...I'll try and catch up later!

Update...Alfie's paws are much better. I've been putting antiseptic cream on them and no walkies. They're much less red and raw now and no more limping!

If you can, check this out... http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/groups/7-uk-golden-lovers-d5-uk-golden-lovers-page2164.html should be this page, scan down to the bottom of the page for the larger versions - photos of an 11 month golden! Alfie's coat is no way as develped yet...and Alfie's a whole month older!!!!!!


----------



## iansgran

Charlotte, some have lots of coat and some not as much, but they all shed, righto? Jaro has tons more fur than Subiaco ever did. Don't know whether or not I like that, I say as I dig out the vacuum again.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Don't worry, I like Alfie's coat right now better. Not a fan of the coat on that dog - too messy, lol.


----------



## jweisman54

Compared to the pics of that golden, Izzy has NO fur on her tail. She has just about ripped all of it out. I am now putting Tabasco sauce on it so she won't touch it. That is about all I can do. I pulled a huge wad of fur out of her mouth last night. I know it will grow back but it looks so terrible right now.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Poor Izzy! I'm sure you have, but have you tried some behavioral stuff to get her to stop? 

In other news, cosmo has been on z/d ultra for a couple of weeks now and things in the poop department are still good. Its great to be able to use food rewards in training again. Just went for a walk and was able to feed him his whole dinner practicing loose leash walking. He really enjoyed it and it was lovely not having to use the halti anymore.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Just snapped this shot. Cosmo asleep with his toy in his mouth:

http://i1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb339/jackie_hubert/b4b60e2e.jpg


----------



## Jamm

Haha Aww Cosmo, such a cutie.


----------



## iansgran

Jackie, that pic reminds me I need to get some fleece and make one of those for Jaro. We bought him a new squeeky toy today when we were getting dog food and he has already eaten the ear off--lucky I got the ear before he actually ate it. It was make my the same folks who make the cuz but this frog seems less sturdy. Those year old teeth are in destruct mode.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Alfie's Girl said:


> I've missed a day or two...I'll try and catch up later!
> 
> Update...Alfie's paws are much better. I've been putting antiseptic cream on them and no walkies. They're much less red and raw now and no more limping!
> 
> If you can, check this out... http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/groups/7-uk-golden-lovers-d5-uk-golden-lovers-page2164.html should be this page, scan down to the bottom of the page for the larger versions - photos of an 11 month golden! Alfie's coat is no way as develped yet...and Alfie's a whole month older!!!!!!


haha, omygoodness, look at that tongue!!! Lol. I agree with jackie, I like Alfie's coat better  That fella is very wind-blown  Maya has a tail like that guy though... ridiculously long. We took her to my in-laws on Friday for a "playdate" ... poor girl, I guess I was standing on her tail, she walked away and I had a big chunk of fur under my foot  She didn't seem to notice, and her tail certainly isn't lacking fur...

Now Izzy... Maya would like to talk to you about this fur-ripping habit. She says she is SURE you are trying to be helpful and pull the fur so that you don't shed it, and then mom doesn't have to vacuum it up... but you girls have to have pretty tails... so you should stop pulling it all out.


----------



## jweisman54

haha, I don't think Izzy is listening.


----------



## Jamm

Joey does the same thing Joyce, Every time he does i spray it with the bitter apple. I had to trim it because it looked all uneaven and now it is really short. It'll grow though


----------



## jackie_hubert

Ian'sgran said:


> Jackie, that pic reminds me I need to get some fleece and make one of those for Jaro. We bought him a new squeeky toy today when we were getting dog food and he has already eaten the ear off--lucky I got the ear before he actually ate it. It was make my the same folks who make the cuz but this frog seems less sturdy. Those year old teeth are in destruct mode.


Reddogs sent him that one as a gift. I was just remarking today how it has held up so well. Also cleans his teeth!


----------



## KaMu

We all got home late today! This is a pic I took on my cell phone as I entered the house! Roxy was soooooo happy and so very proud of herself as you can see  In that mix is a pair of my glasses that are now in two pieces and my Maltese running around showing me all the Mess that she DIDNT do!! 

Now how could anyone be mad at that face?! Thats an entire big box of tissues scattered all over the floor  ooooo Roxy............


----------



## jackie_hubert

Charlotte, I posted a picture showing off cosmo's english ancestry a few days ago. Did you see?


----------



## TaraMom22

KaMu said:


> We all got home late today! This is a pic I took on my cell phone as I entered the house! Roxy was soooooo happy and so very proud of herself as you can see  In that mix is a pair of my glasses that are now in two pieces and my Maltese running around showing me all the Mess that she DIDNT do!!
> 
> Now how could anyone be mad at that face?! Thats an entire big box of tissues scattered all over the floor  ooooo Roxy............


OMG! What a mess. Sorry about your glasses!

Molly is usually so good, but when I was on a 75 minute conference call she worked really hard to shed her chicky all over the house. Poor chicky. And what could I do? I was leading the meeting with the company manager (I am a consultant). I couldn't really say "hold on, my dog is shredding her chicky" in the middle of my presentation.


----------



## newgolden

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to pop in and wish a belated happy first to all the April pups (or early if some are turning in the next day or so). I haven't posted very often since last summer but I jump on occasionally to look at all the pups. They are all so lovely!! Is it just me or are Goldens the only dog that is as adorable as an adult as they are as puppies?? 

Here's my Sawyer's 1 year "portrait" (haha). He's a little overdue for his beauty appt so he's a bit shaggy - nevermind that, please  I must say, despite all my frustrations (sometimes) - he is turning into a wonderful family companion!


----------



## jackie_hubert

KaMu said:


> We all got home late today! This is a pic I took on my cell phone as I entered the house! Roxy was soooooo happy and so very proud of herself as you can see  In that mix is a pair of my glasses that are now in two pieces and my Maltese running around showing me all the Mess that she DIDNT do!!
> 
> Now how could anyone be mad at that face?! Thats an entire big box of tissues scattered all over the floor  ooooo Roxy............


Now, I must say I'm a little surprised at goody-twoshoes Roxy...


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> Charlotte, I posted a picture showing off cosmo's english ancestry a few days ago. Did you see?


I don't remember it Jackie, what page was it? I'll take a look.



TaraMom22 said:


> OMG! What a mess. Sorry about your glasses!
> 
> Molly is usually so good, but when I was on a 75 minute conference call she worked really hard to shed her chicky all over the house. Poor chicky. And what could I do? I was leading the meeting with the company manager (I am a consultant). I couldn't really say "hold on, my dog is shredding her chicky" in the middle of my presentation.


hehe!  That would have been so funny!!!



newgolden said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just wanted to pop in and wish a belated happy first to all the April pups (or early if some are turning in the next day or so). I haven't posted very often since last summer but I jump on occasionally to look at all the pups. They are all so lovely!! Is it just me or are Goldens the only dog that is as adorable as an adult as they are as puppies??
> 
> Here's my Sawyer's 1 year "portrait" (haha). He's a little overdue for his beauty appt so he's a bit shaggy - nevermind that, please  I must say, despite all my frustrations (sometimes) - he is turning into a wonderful family companion!


Aww Sawyer is SO handsome!  


Thanks everyone re. Alfies coat!  I love my ONE YEAR OLD BUBBA!    photos to come..........


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> We all got home late today! This is a pic I took on my cell phone as I entered the house! Roxy was soooooo happy and so very proud of herself as you can see  In that mix is a pair of my glasses that are now in two pieces and my Maltese running around showing me all the Mess that she DIDNT do!!
> 
> Now how could anyone be mad at that face?! Thats an entire big box of tissues scattered all over the floor  ooooo Roxy............


OOOOOh Roxy roxy roxy!!!! You've been taking lessons from Alfie huh!!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Anyone feed/know about/considering BARF diet? Alfie just really doesn't like kibble!!! And it shows poop wise too!


----------



## jweisman54

Aw Roxy, you made you mama proud. You had to have taken lessons from Izzy. At least you didn't eat rugs like she did. This must be the "search and destroy" age.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

I love how happy Roxy looks.... she is soooo proud of herself!!! 

I came home and my memory stick for my computer was in 8 pieces  At least I found all the pieces, and I know she didn't ingest any of it......


----------



## jweisman54

Ok, so this must be an age of real destruction!


----------



## Jamm

Yep Joey ate a few pieces of a shamwow last night!! Not alot, only like 2 or 3 pieces as big as my thumbnail. But he SHRED the whole thing. Dumbb!!! 

HAPPY FIRST BIRTHDAY ALFIE<33
lots of hugs and kisses from Joey and I


----------



## jweisman54

these pups must all be related!


----------



## iansgran

jweisman54 said:


> Ok, so this must be an age of real destruction!


Do we get to the age of aquarius soone?


----------



## iansgran

Jaro got the shamwow when he was younger and destroyed it, so I have them around no more. I was so worried he had eaten parts. Kathleen, I hope the glasses were the cheap reading glasses you can get anywhere and not prescription ones. That would hurt the pocket book. I am going to stop at the fabric store later to get some fleece to make a braided tug. The old one lasted a long time. And Jaro just destroyed the new frog ball I got him yesterday (made by the cuz folks but sure didn't last like a cuz.)


----------



## jackie_hubert

newgolden said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just wanted to pop in and wish a belated happy first to all the April pups (or early if some are turning in the next day or so). I haven't posted very often since last summer but I jump on occasionally to look at all the pups. They are all so lovely!! Is it just me or are Goldens the only dog that is as adorable as an adult as they are as puppies??
> 
> Here's my Sawyer's 1 year "portrait" (haha). He's a little overdue for his beauty appt so he's a bit shaggy - nevermind that, please  I must say, despite all my frustrations (sometimes) - he is turning into a wonderful family companion!


Wow, Sawyer is so handsome. Love the red nose which almost looks purple in this photo!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Happy birthday Alfie! (in case you don't know I said that with a British accent as I typed it - a bad british accent).


----------



## jackie_hubert

Alfie's Girl said:


> Anyone feed/know about/considering BARF diet? Alfie just really doesn't like kibble!!! And it shows poop wise too!


We tried but that went straight to diarrhea, but many diarrhea prone dogs do well on raw. 

Is there a protein source that you know he doesn't do well on? Beef? Chicken? Pick one that you know he tolerates and feed only that for the first month. You can do raw for breakfast, kibble for dinner, at first, but don't mix the two in the same meal. Start with muscle meat, then small bones, then organ meat. Then you add in other types of animals. If you can afford it you could start with a novel protein, like rabbit or kangoroo or Emu. 

Check out the RAW section of the Forum, very helpful.


----------



## jweisman54

Happy first Birthday Alfie!!!

Love,
Izzy:--heart:
​


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> We tried but that went straight to diarrhea, but many diarrhea prone dogs do well on raw.
> 
> Is there a protein source that you know he doesn't do well on? Beef? Chicken? Pick one that you know he tolerates and feed only that for the first month. You can do raw for breakfast, kibble for dinner, at first, but don't mix the two in the same meal. Start with muscle meat, then small bones, then organ meat. Then you add in other types of animals. If you can afford it you could start with a novel protein, like rabbit or kangoroo or Emu.
> 
> Check out the RAW section of the Forum, very helpful.


I haven't noticed any protein he doesn't do well on. We are currently doing kibble mixed with rice, roast chicken, grated raw carrot all mixed with some chicken stock. We started doing this because he just didn't want to eat the kibble but he really gobbled up the rice and chicken so we began adding rice etc to it to get him to eat. We also noticed that his poops seem better when he has the rice etc with the kibble. So I'm still not entirely sure that the kibble doesn't have something he is reacting too???
I've been chatting to the mom of the gorgeous Golden in the photos I got y'all to look at...turns out he's fed BARF. I've been thinking about it for a while now so it seemed a good opportunity to ask about it. Turns out there is a company that will deliver raw food especially for BARF!!! The price is quite comparable to kibble as well.
If I go ahead I think I'll transition very very slowly.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Alfie's Girl said:


> I haven't noticed any protein he doesn't do well on. We are currently doing kibble mixed with rice, roast chicken, grated raw carrot all mixed with some chicken stock. We started doing this because he just didn't want to eat the kibble but he really gobbled up the rice and chicken so we began adding rice etc to it to get him to eat. We also noticed that his poops seem better when he has the rice etc with the kibble. So I'm still not entirely sure that the kibble doesn't have something he is reacting too???
> I've been chatting to the mom of the gorgeous Golden in the photos I got y'all to look at...turns out he's fed BARF. I've been thinking about it for a while now so it seemed a good opportunity to ask about it. Turns out there is a company that will deliver raw food especially for BARF!!! The price is quite comparable to kibble as well.
> If I go ahead I think I'll transition very very slowly.


We're in the same bind as you. We're not sure if there's something in Cosmo's kibble that he's reacting to. He's on the prescription food that has no animal proteins now, and is doing well. So it could be that he's reacting to the animal proteins in his kibble, who knows...if his poop continues to stay good on this food then it may be a food thing for us but it may also be that he has irritable bowl or that this food is higher in a specific enzyme or vitamin that he's lacking...

If you can afford it then buying the ready-made raw is great! Here is is definitely not comparable in price to kibble. Ready-made balanced raw is about 4-6 times the price of the high protein kibbles (EVO, Orijen, Innova, etc.). Cosmo's brother is on the packaged raw and they spend about $400/month but they do include the more expensive meats like Bison, Buffalo, etc. and I think some organic meats. I think they buy mostly the Instinct brand, Nature's Variety: Raw Diets for Dogs | Nature's Variety. 

Our cat is raw fed, by the way. He does FABulously but doesn't like to eat bones so gets supplemented with canned EVO. So shiny, soft and healthy - we're past-due for one of his urinary cystitis episodes which is great.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> We're in the same bind as you. We're not sure if there's something in Cosmo's kibble that he's reacting to. He's on the prescription food that has no animal proteins now, and is doing well. So it could be that he's reacting to the animal proteins in his kibble, who knows...if his poop continues to stay good on this food then it may be a food thing for us but it may also be that he has irritable bowl or that this food is higher in a specific enzyme or vitamin that he's lacking...
> 
> If you can afford it then buying the ready-made raw is great! Here is is definitely not comparable in price to kibble. Ready-made balanced raw is about 4-6 times the price of the high protein kibbles (EVO, Orijen, Innova, etc.). Cosmo's brother is on the packaged raw and they spend about $400/month but they do include the more expensive meats like Bison, Buffalo, etc. and I think some organic meats. I think they buy mostly the Instinct brand, Nature's Variety: Raw Diets for Dogs | Nature's Variety.
> 
> Our cat is raw fed, by the way. He does FABulously but doesn't like to eat bones so gets supplemented with canned EVO. So shiny, soft and healthy - we're past-due for one of his urinary cystitis episodes which is great.


Cosmo's brother is a lucky fella! This is the site I was given by Wimbles (Sarah - mom to Hector!) There's a good article on there as well... Landywood Pet Foods : BARF Diets I'm waiting to hear if they deliver to my area, if not then it's gonna be a bit more difficult.

Right now, we mostly get an okayish poop in the morning but then quality deteriorates through the day. It's better than it was but his poops are not as firm as they should be. I'd just be happier feeding raw anyway. Especially as Alfie, I'm sure, would enjoy eating it much more than kibble. Will you try BARF again sometime with Cosmo?


----------



## jackie_hubert

Alfie's Girl said:


> Will you try BARF again sometime with Cosmo?


Yes, the plan is to figure out what's going on with him and the put him back on raw, but only if he doesn't require just novel proteins, that will be too expensive, though rabbit might be doable. I refuse to feed guinea pig, I love little piggies too much and it creeps me out!


----------



## iansgran

Happy Birthday, Alfie

:wavey:​


----------



## KaMu

TaraMom22 said:


> OMG! What a mess. Sorry about your glasses!
> 
> Molly is usually so good, but when I was on a 75 minute conference call she worked really hard to shed her chicky all over the house. Poor chicky. And what could I do? I was leading the meeting with the company manager (I am a consultant). I couldn't really say "hold on, my dog is shredding her chicky" in the middle of my presentation.


 Honestly I was just so amazed at how happy she was....honestly I cant resist her smile for anything!!!! I just cleaned it up and moved on! Super happy girl. Anyhow, The glasses were one of about eight pairs of cheapies. No big deal at all ...I have no idea how she came to get them though. She must have been on a search and destroy mission.


newgolden said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just wanted to pop in and wish a belated happy first to all the April pups (or early if some are turning in the next day or so). I haven't posted very often since last summer but I jump on occasionally to look at all the pups. They are all so lovely!! Is it just me or are Goldens the only dog that is as adorable as an adult as they are as puppies??
> 
> Here's my Sawyer's 1 year "portrait" (haha). He's a little overdue for his beauty appt so he's a bit shaggy - nevermind that, please  I must say, despite all my frustrations (sometimes) - he is turning into a wonderful family companion!



Ohhh My but he is *beautiful!*


jackie_hubert said:


> Now, I must say I'm a little surprised at goody-twoshoes Roxy...


Hey hey now..........she has her moments 


Alfie's Girl said:


> OOOOOh Roxy roxy roxy!!!! You've been taking lessons from Alfie huh!!!


Yep!!


jweisman54 said:


> Aw Roxy, you made you mama proud. You had to have taken lessons from Izzy. At least you didn't eat rugs like she did. This must be the "search and destroy" age.


hmmm no rugs yet I think she prefers drywall...


Maya's_Mom said:


> I love how happy Roxy looks.... she is soooo proud of herself!!!
> 
> I came home and my memory stick for my computer was in 8 pieces  At least I found all the pieces, and I know she didn't ingest any of it......


She was seriously proud! "Look Ma, look at all them...their EVERYWHERE!"



Jamm said:


> Yep Joey ate a few pieces of a shamwow last night!! Not alot, only like 2 or 3 pieces as big as my thumbnail. But he SHRED the whole thing. Dumbb!!!
> 
> HAPPY FIRST BIRTHDAY ALFIE<33
> lots of hugs and kisses from Joey and I


Oh no, NO SHAMWOWS!!!



Ian'sgran said:


> Jaro got the shamwow when he was younger and destroyed it, so I have them around no more. I was so worried he had eaten parts. Kathleen, I hope the glasses were the cheap reading glasses you can get anywhere and not prescription ones. That would hurt the pocket book. I am going to stop at the fabric store later to get some fleece to make a braided tug. The old one lasted a long time. And Jaro just destroyed the new frog ball I got him yesterday (made by the cuz folks but sure didn't last like a cuz.)


One of eight pairs very inexpensive.


And ...HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALFIE!!! You handsome boy!


----------



## KaMu

Question.... is it common for Goldens to have very sensitive tummies? There seems to be quite a few here that are still having GI issues.....


----------



## jackie_hubert

KaMu said:


> Question.... is it common for Goldens to have very sensitive tummies? There seems to be quite a few here that are still having GI issues.....


It certainly seems that way :uhoh:


----------



## KaMu

Before I head to bed can I just tell you that I seriously love my Golden? Night


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> It certainly seems that way :uhoh:


Well than there's only one thing left to do.......Ill pray for them because its gone on far to long now!


----------



## jackie_hubert

KaMu said:


> Before I head to bed can I just tell you that I seriously love my Golden? Night


That makes two of us


----------



## iansgran

Three with me.
I don't know if I posted it here but someone told me that some now think that being weaned too soon leads to tummy issues. They need to nurse for longer; just like they are saying about human babies.


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


> Ok, so this must be an age of real destruction!


 
I would definately agree! Maggie's getting pretty good about not destroying things that aren't hers, but she kills every toy I buy her. It's like she trying her best to completely demolish it. It's terrible. I sure can't wait until she outgrows that, if she does. 

Today was a HORRIBLE day! We went on a walk, and a nice lady wanted to pet her. Maggie was standing so nicely, and all of a sudden, out of nowhere, she decided to jump on the lady. I didn't even see it coming. She hasn't done that in a while. Then we get home, and she swims in the pool, but the minute we get inside, she pees on the carpet! I was so mad, I put her outside while I cleaned it up. Then, I put her in the kitchen with the baby gates while I took a shower, so I could have some private time without the puppy, and she cried and barked the whole time. I walk into the kitchen, and she had peed on the tile floor! I didn't get mad at her, I just cleaned it up, let her back to wander the house, and ignored her until she laid down and fell asleep. Ugh...what a rotten day!

I hope Alfie had a much better day than we did! Happy birthday Alfie!


----------



## jackie_hubert

I feel your frustration. There was a time last week I came home from a walk and just cried. My fingers were raw from trying to walk Cosmo and I couldn't give him any food because of his diarrhea, so I couldn't use treats for his training, which meant he didn't pay any attention to me at all. Then we were attacked by a dog who was out in his frontyard and I had to call the police. When they came Cosmo kept trying to jump on them and I couldn't control him at all. Cosmo had zoomies all the way home because that's how he deals with stress...

But the last few days have been wonderful. I can use food rewards again, no more diarrhea, I avoid the house with the aggressive dog, walking has been mostly enjoyable and no more pulling (thanks to said treats)! It will get better.

I must say also that Cosmo still jumps on people who come say hi so she's ahead of him if she's been good the last few days. Cosmo hasn't said hi to any strangers in a long long time...


----------



## DianaM

Gracie has been driving me nuts lately with walking too! Too many ducks and squirrels running around! I took her to the high school yesterday to play in the tennis courts because I didn't want to deal with walking her last night after an extra long day at work. I'm starting to consider getting a harness of some sort mostly because I'd like to take her to some doggy events coming up and I don't think I can handle her with just a normal collar and don't want her to hurt herself. I just really don't want to rely on a harness, especially since we are taking a CGC prep class in a couple months. We need to work on greetings too, although I have to say that she met a guy on our way back to my car yesterday and she did great. It was a quick greeting, pat and go, which was perfect. She tends to lay down and roll over instead of jumping though. 

Added a couple pictures of her at the tennis court yesterday. We found a tennis ball there which was great for fetch. Eventually she got bored and was more interested in the people walking by. Boy does she love people! I always said that when we take her to the dog park, she is more interested in meeting the people rather than playing with the dogs and it is so true!

One last thing... two more days until Gracie's spay surgery. I'm a nervous wreck!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> Question.... is it common for Goldens to have very sensitive tummies? There seems to be quite a few here that are still having GI issues.....


I've heard it's common in large breeds, like HD.



KaMu said:


> Before I head to bed can I just tell you that I seriously love my Golden? Night


  



amandanmaggie said:


> I would definately agree! Maggie's getting pretty good about not destroying things that aren't hers, but she kills every toy I buy her. It's like she trying her best to completely demolish it. It's terrible. I sure can't wait until she outgrows that, if she does.
> 
> Today was a HORRIBLE day! We went on a walk, and a nice lady wanted to pet her. Maggie was standing so nicely, and all of a sudden, out of nowhere, she decided to jump on the lady. I didn't even see it coming. She hasn't done that in a while. Then we get home, and she swims in the pool, but the minute we get inside, she pees on the carpet! I was so mad, I put her outside while I cleaned it up. Then, I put her in the kitchen with the baby gates while I took a shower, so I could have some private time without the puppy, and she cried and barked the whole time. I walk into the kitchen, and she had peed on the tile floor! I didn't get mad at her, I just cleaned it up, let her back to wander the house, and ignored her until she laid down and fell asleep. Ugh...what a rotten day!
> 
> I hope Alfie had a much better day than we did! Happy birthday Alfie!


Aww no. Well done you for not getting mad at her!!! I've had Alfie jump up on strangers before. :uhoh: I walk away feeling so embarrased, they always try and subtly mention obedience classes and then seem shocked when I tell them he's been going every week since he was about 12 weeks old!!!!!!!!! I try and tell them that he's still young and bouncy though! 



jackie_hubert said:


> I feel your frustration. There was a time last week I came home from a walk and just cried. My fingers were raw from trying to walk Cosmo and I couldn't give him any food because of his diarrhea, so I couldn't use treats for his training, which meant he didn't pay any attention to me at all. Then we were attacked by a dog who was out in his frontyard and I had to call the police. When they came Cosmo kept trying to jump on them and I couldn't control him at all. Cosmo had zoomies all the way home because that's how he deals with stress...
> 
> But the last few days have been wonderful. I can use food rewards again, no more diarrhea, I avoid the house with the aggressive dog, walking has been mostly enjoyable and no more pulling (thanks to said treats)! It will get better.
> 
> I must say also that Cosmo still jumps on people who come say hi so she's ahead of him if she's been good the last few days. Cosmo hasn't said hi to any strangers in a long long time...


Oh my Jackie, what a day that must have been.  It's a reminder that at 1 our babies are still young. They may look fully grown but they're not yet. We've all still got a way to go......

which reminds me...Alfie is in the dawwg house today as he just ripped up another plant in the garden. :no::doh::uhoh:


----------



## Alfie's Girl

DianaM said:


> Gracie has been driving me nuts lately with walking too! Too many ducks and squirrels running around! I took her to the high school yesterday to play in the tennis courts because I didn't want to deal with walking her last night after an extra long day at work. I'm starting to consider getting a harness of some sort mostly because I'd like to take her to some doggy events coming up and I don't think I can handle her with just a normal collar and don't want her to hurt herself. I just really don't want to rely on a harness, especially since we are taking a CGC prep class in a couple months. We need to work on greetings too, although I have to say that she met a guy on our way back to my car yesterday and she did great. It was a quick greeting, pat and go, which was perfect. She tends to lay down and roll over instead of jumping though.
> 
> Added a couple pictures of her at the tennis court yesterday. We found a tennis ball there which was great for fetch. Eventually she got bored and was more interested in the people walking by. Boy does she love people! I always said that when we take her to the dog park, she is more interested in meeting the people rather than playing with the dogs and it is so true!
> 
> One last thing... two more days until Gracie's spay surgery. I'm a nervous wreck!


Aww bless her. I can't control Alfie safely with his normal collar, so it's the canny collar pretty much permenantly at the moment.
Just think...in 2 days...IT WILL BE OVER!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Speaking of sensitive tummy's......if I give Izzy an ice cube in the middle of the day, she throws up her food from the morning, but if I give her one in the late afternoon, she is fine. Ice cubes were her favorite and now that the warm weather is here, she really needs to cool off.

Jumping up....yes, still....nothing I do stops it. Yes, they are 1 year olds in a huge body and sometimes we just forget that.


----------



## iansgran

Amanda, have you considered she might have a UTI? I know that little girls can get them from bathing too long, and I just wondered if girl Goldens could from swimming. That seems to be a lot of peeing in a short time.



amandanmaggie said:


> I would definately agree! Maggie's getting pretty good about not destroying things that aren't hers, but she kills every toy I buy her. It's like she trying her best to completely demolish it. It's terrible. I sure can't wait until she outgrows that, if she does.
> 
> Today was a HORRIBLE day! We went on a walk, and a nice lady wanted to pet her. Maggie was standing so nicely, and all of a sudden, out of nowhere, she decided to jump on the lady. I didn't even see it coming. She hasn't done that in a while. Then we get home, and she swims in the pool, but the minute we get inside, she pees on the carpet! I was so mad, I put her outside while I cleaned it up. Then, I put her in the kitchen with the baby gates while I took a shower, so I could have some private time without the puppy, and she cried and barked the whole time. I walk into the kitchen, and she had peed on the tile floor! I didn't get mad at her, I just cleaned it up, let her back to wander the house, and ignored her until she laid down and fell asleep. Ugh...what a rotten day!
> 
> I hope Alfie had a much better day than we did! Happy birthday Alfie!


----------



## iansgran

Joyce, the linkables came yesterday and Jaro loves running around with the pieces. So far I haven't linked them all with treats in them. Do you use large size or small size treats? The TOTW kibble is small and falls out pretty easily, maybe something bigger will take longer to get out.


----------



## jweisman54

Ian'sgran said:


> Joyce, the linkables came yesterday and Jaro loves running around with the pieces. So far I haven't linked them all with treats in them. Do you use large size or small size treats? The TOTW kibble is small and falls out pretty easily, maybe something bigger will take longer to get out.


I put her TOTW in there but link them all together. Somehow she manages to get them apart before all the kibble comes out. I haven't tried treats yet.


----------



## iansgran

Well the easy line on the link together is way to easy to get apart for Jaro. Guess I need to use the second more difficult line. (If you don't have this toy, the pieces link together and you can push it into one or two groves making them easier or harder to get apart. Once apart the treats come out a lot faster.)


----------



## njames

Here are some current pictures we took last week. Bradley is huge! He last weighed in at 75 LBS. He is getting very naughty. He gets mad and starts chewing on show laces, bring every show in the house to you. Chews on pants, shirts, blankets. Dear god he needs to settle down. He eats everything in sight outside. He has never done this before in this manner growing up. He is getting worse at walking. This better be the worst of it. He will enjoy some birthday cake tomorrow with his cousins Tito and Jack. He truly is a joy when hes not a brat. Every night before bed he comes up like hes a yorkie/king charles and snuggles.


----------



## Jamm

Omg Bradley is HUGE! Lol He looks so handsome though!


----------



## njames

I know! he thinks he is like 10 lbs though. haha. Its weird he is very stocky, he only comes in at 22 inches tall.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aww Bradley is so handsome!


----------



## iansgran

Bradley is beautiful and very much acting like the rest of the April gang.


----------



## jweisman54

He is a beauty!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Wow, he's huge! Such a cuddly bear! And his antics are far from unusual! 

Cosmo is holding strong at 68lbs and 24.5inches. He's in great shape. At 65 he is too thin, at 70 he's getting chunky. That should bring him too the top of the standard at 75lbs when he completes growing/widening in the next year.


----------



## KaMu

DianaM said:


> Gracie has been driving me nuts lately with walking too! Too many ducks and squirrels running around! I took her to the high school yesterday to play in the tennis courts because I didn't want to deal with walking her last night after an extra long day at work. I'm starting to consider getting a harness of some sort mostly because I'd like to take her to some doggy events coming up and I don't think I can handle her with just a normal collar and don't want her to hurt herself. I just really don't want to rely on a harness, especially since we are taking a CGC prep class in a couple months. We need to work on greetings too, although I have to say that she met a guy on our way back to my car yesterday and she did great. It was a quick greeting, pat and go, which was perfect. She tends to lay down and roll over instead of jumping though.
> 
> Added a couple pictures of her at the tennis court yesterday. We found a tennis ball there which was great for fetch. Eventually she got bored and was more interested in the people walking by. Boy does she love people! I always said that when we take her to the dog park, she is more interested in meeting the people rather than playing with the dogs and it is so true!
> 
> One last thing... two more days until Gracie's spay surgery. I'm a nervous wreck!


Try not to worry too much, just wait for the morning after you drop her off to worry! And than only for an hour or so because she will be resting by that time. Plus we can all worry for you.........so you see there is no reason to spend 3 whole days filled with worry!

Great pictures on the courts.....all you need is a bucket of balls to toss around 


Roxy prefers humans to dogs and if there are 4 different breed of dogs and one is a golden, that's the one she is drawn to. How do they know?  

At last weeks class I took the gentle leader of Roxy because she tolerates it....but she isn't her happy self. I notice a difference. She did good but as usual she is drawn to watching the show ring next to us. 
I have decided to look into a different training facility for our next class...*OR* I may try flyball for her. What we are doing now is not making her happy like it did at the last two classes...so we need to do something different to get her interest back.


----------



## iansgran

What is flyball? I bet she enjoys doing anything as long as you are there, Kathleen.


----------



## KaMu

njames said:


> Here are some current pictures we took last week. Bradley is huge! He last weighed in at 75 LBS. He is getting very naughty. He gets mad and starts chewing on show laces, bring every show in the house to you. Chews on pants, shirts, blankets. Dear god he needs to settle down. He eats everything in sight outside. He has never done this before in this manner growing up. He is getting worse at walking. This better be the worst of it. He will enjoy some birthday cake tomorrow with his cousins Tito and Jack. He truly is a joy when hes not a brat. Every night before bed he comes up like hes a yorkie/king charles and snuggles.


This last picture is just GREAT!!! Hes a beautiful and a big guy to. Dont ya just love how they think they are lap dogs? I have to be very careful when Roxy decides she wants to be a lap dog and flip over onto my lap like a baby! Ive had my jaw knocked shut too many times now with her head. 
Big ole babies they are


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> What is flyball? I bet she enjoys doing anything as long as you are there, Kathleen.


I think we look forward to each other at the days end 
Im not sure of all that goes along with flyball Sherie. It had been mentioned in our first obedience class as something fun for dogs. From what I have read 

"it is almost like the dogs racing over several hurdles and than jumping on a spring board that shoots out a tennis ball" dogs race in teams. Roxy may be too young in her development Im not to sure....Ive never watched it in person but it is an option offered by our present training center.
All I know is shes not as happy there as she once was....or maybe its ME...I dunno


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Three with me.
> I don't know if I posted it here but someone told me that some now think that being weaned too soon leads to tummy issues. They need to nurse for longer; just like they are saying about human babies.


hmmm.... thats a very interesting line of thought Sherie.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Hi Everyone!

Happy Birthday Alfie!!!!

We want to try flyball with Fin someday, BUT! When we did the Intro to Agility at Superdogs they said ball motivated dogs are typically better outside of a ball sport, I'm still going to do the intro because I think it's cool, but I'm betting since they're the pro's they're right! The just laughed at how stupid he was, there was a flyball class before ours and if there were any tennis balls lying around anywhere for our class Fin's brain just went out the window.

That's down the road, more recent worries Fin is finally doing better, what a rough few days! He is finally recovering "normally" now, vet is now thinking it was a reaction to the sutchures (sp?) and it rarely happens but when he jokes "of all dogs for it to happen to" guess it had to be Fin!

Good thing he is cute. I am finally on the mend, but work has me run down pretty good.

Hope everyone and the "pups" that are hardly puppies any longer are all doing well! Fin radio's hello via satellite from the cone his is still wearing!!!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin was weaned at 6 1/2 weeks, anyone else know where they're pups were weaned? I don't think that's "early" though -is it? He didn't come home with us until 9 weeks.


----------



## KaMu

Well its good to hear Fin and you are feeling better. I was just thinking about you two today........

Im not sure when Roxy was weaned...but I do remember the breeder saying that (Roxys litter mates) were taking longer to wean than her previous litter...... I just cant remember the time frame


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo was weaned at 6 weeks or the latest. 

Everyone I've spoken to says that flybal is not a good activity for dogs, except perhaps some of the super agile ones like BCs or malinois. Very high I cident of acl injury apparently. 

According to sally's mom any activity that causes quick turns like playing with the chuck-it for example are bad. I can't believe that she would ever try flybal. 

I've been to some competitions and they always have injuries. Amazing dogs though!


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy was weaned totally by 6 weeks. I picked her up at 7 weeks. I personally think that was too young.

I need to find a new trainer for Izzy. She definitely needs more obedience classes.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo was weaned at 6 weeks or the latest.
> 
> Everyone I've spoken to says that flybal is not a good activity for dogs, except perhaps some of the super agile ones like BCs or malinois. Very high I cident of acl injury apparently.
> 
> According to sally's mom any activity that causes quick turns like playing with the chuck-it for example are bad. I can't believe that she would ever try flybal.
> 
> I've been to some competitions and they always have injuries. Amazing dogs though!


Interesting! We don't have a chuck-it for Fin, but some days I wish we did. Trev can throw super far, and while I throw ok for a girl (lol) Fin has run as far as I can throw anticipating a big throw like Trev's by the time I release the ball from my hand!

I think I'd still try to the intro to flyball, at that level I don't think we'd be doing fast fast high impact stuff like the pro's. I think more for the training and keeping his brain going it would be cool.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

I hadn't heard of flybal? Maybe it's not in the UK. I'm thinking of doing agility with Mr A though...


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy has a vet appointment today at 3 for her tail chasing and ripping out fur issues. I love how they say over the phone, oh well maybe it is an allergy, uh no....she is on lamb, grain free and has had no issues with it, or well maybe this or maybe that. They are not the vet only a receptionist. GRRRRRR


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo was weaned at 6 weeks or the latest.
> 
> Everyone I've spoken to says that flybal is not a good activity for dogs, except perhaps some of the super agile ones like BCs or malinois. Very high I cident of acl injury apparently.
> 
> According to sally's mom any activity that causes quick turns like playing with the chuck-it for example are bad. I can't believe that she would ever try flybal.
> 
> I've been to some competitions and they always have injuries. Amazing dogs though!


Ok than, Ill not be trying Flyball!



jweisman54 said:


> Izzy was weaned totally by 6 weeks. I picked her up at 7 weeks. I personally think that was too young.
> 
> I need to find a new trainer for Izzy. She definitely needs more obedience classes.


All this training I thinking more and more about working at home with her on my own time and solidifying what I have already learned so far. Thinking it through the past few days that's what I have come up with 



Alfie's Girl said:


> I hadn't heard of flybal? Maybe it's not in the UK. I'm thinking of doing agility with Mr A though...


Id be too out of breath! But it does look like fun!



jweisman54 said:


> Izzy has a vet appointment today at 3 for her tail chasing and ripping out fur issues. I love how they say over the phone, oh well maybe it is an allergy, uh no....she is on lamb, grain free and has had no issues with it, or well maybe this or maybe that. They are not the vet only a receptionist. GRRRRRR


Just remember its a guessing game for them to based on the info you give them. What frustrates me most is when they treat the symptoms and don't at least try to get to the root of a problem. Hopefully, This will be an easy fix with Izzy. If it was allergy why would it only have to do with her tail?


----------



## iansgran

Kathleen, can you make some of the agility things for your own yard? I know lots of people do because they are expensive. Then you could go to a place later where there are other dogs when she is older and calmer.
Justine, take care of yourself. You want to be in good shape (health wise) for the big day.
Joyce, the picture you posted on the other thread of Izzy's tail seemed to show thining only near her read end. Jaro has tons of tail feathers but not near his butt which is a good thing cleanliness wise. I remember a It's Me or the Dog show where there was a dog was OCD with tail chasing but that one did it for hours on end. Izzy isn't doing that, right? Jaro does it once every day or so for about a minute.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Kathleen, can you make some of the agility things for your own yard? I know lots of people do because they are expensive. Then you could go to a place later where there are other dogs when she is older and calmer.
> Justine, take care of yourself. You want to be in good shape (health wise) for the big day.
> Joyce, the picture you posted on the other thread of Izzy's tail seemed to show thining only near her read end. Jaro has tons of tail feathers but not near his butt which is a good thing cleanliness wise. I remember a It's Me or the Dog show where there was a dog was OCD with tail chasing but that one did it for hours on end. Izzy isn't doing that, right? Jaro does it once every day or so for about a minute.



I can Sherie, my backyard is au natural. I may do that, I just need to complete the fencing first. I could do alot with her back there. Agility , rally etc. Providing I don't get lazy! All the signs etc. are on the net. I know the basics for rally and agility is easy enough to research.

I thought that to about Izzys tail. There is a section close to Roxys rear that has thicker wavier and shorter hair. Which as Sherie says is a plus for hygiene reasons. When Roxy was a wee pup I worried that this would be an issue keeping the area clean.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Okay, the wind can stop here anytime. Really. Maya was just outside and a big section of our neighbours fence just blew over.... must have scared the you-know-what out of her.... she fell over into a puddle  My poor girl.

Last night's class lesson was the 'sit for inspection' or also known as "no jumping!" Which is exactly what maya needs to learn. So we get her to sit, give her the stay command.... a person approaches to pet her.... and the bugger just sits there like a perfect little princess!!! The instructors say "what a good girl!!!" :doh: We told them that it was not typical of her... so I am going to practice it when Bryan gets home from work tonight.... 

Fingers crossed for Izzy....

Maya was weaned around 6 weeks... I brought her home at 7 weeks... knock on wood... we have had no tummy troubles or health issues....

we got a chuckit for Maya... haven't had a chance to play with it yet.... Mr Hudson loves his... and we love not having to pick up the slobbery tennis ball to throw it again!!!


----------



## DianaM

The wind and rain is a pain here too. I cleaned up the fallen branches from the winter a couple weeks ago and it doesn't look like I did a thing now! Our yard is a disaster. We haven't been able to do our spring cleaning yet. The company that we hired for lawn service and gutter cleaning hasn't been able to come out yet. Only 1 of 3 tree companys that we asked for a quote from has been able to come. I just want the rain and wind to stop. But I'm willing to bet as soon as it does stop, the temperature will jump to 80+ degrees and it will be a nightmare to be outside and do anything. Michigan!


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy has pulled fur out from midway down her tail all the way to her bum. Yesterday I pulled a clump out of her mouth several times. I truly don't think this is allergy related at all. She would have issues all over her body. She will chase her tail all day if I don't stop her. I give her a toy instead but sometimes that doesn't work. I truly think it has just become a very bad habit that needs to be broken. She is not eating anything new in her life. So frustrating!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Don't take my word on it about flybal. Maybe my info was one sided. Why don't you guys post on the main forum and see what others say! I'd be curious to know.


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> Izzy has pulled fur out from midway down her tail all the way to her bum. Yesterday I pulled a clump out of her mouth several times. I truly don't think this is allergy related at all. She would have issues all over her body. She will chase her tail all day if I don't stop her. I give her a toy instead but sometimes that doesn't work. I truly think it has just become a very bad habit that needs to be broken. She is not eating anything new in her life. So frustrating!


Sounds like a stereotypy. My kitty has compulsive behaviors because he has some neurological issues. Meds have really helped him. But I don't think izzy needs meds...

Read Tail Chasing in Dogs. I can probably get you those articles at the bottom if you dont have journal access.


----------



## Jamm

Joeys tail biting and riping is totally attention seaking. He only does it cuz he knows i'll give him the attention to get up and stop him, then its a game.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Joeys tail biting and riping is totally attention seaking. He only does it cuz he knows i'll give him the attention to get up and stop him, then its a game.


Alfie's the same, not tail chasing, but stealing slippers or whatever! :doh:


----------



## jweisman54

Here is what I posted on my original thread:

Just back from the vet. In the words of the vet, she is a high energy dog and needs lots of exercise and this is just from boredom, that I should look into doggy daycare. She weighed in at 60 lbs. which I thought was great but according to the vet she needs to be a bit leaner in the waistline! Thus, more exercise. Her anal gland was expressed but there was not much in there. The fur ripping is not from that and there were no hotspots. She got 4 vaccines today as well. Keeping my fingers crossed there is no reaction!

All in all, a good visit..............but a very active puppy!  
__________________


----------



## jackie_hubert

I find that we need at least 3 hrs of walk, and at least 30min of off leash for cosmo to come near enough exercise...


----------



## jweisman54

jackie_hubert said:


> I find that we need at least 3 hrs of walk, and at least 30min of off leash for cosmo to come near enough exercise...


Unfortunately, I work and don't have the time to do 3 hours of walk. If it does not rain, we get about 1.5. Off leash, I cannot do since my yard is not fenced in. I am going to have to look into doggy day care I think.


----------



## jackie_hubert

I would def look into daycare or tracking or something that will really allow her to be a dog. I know, not easy. At least well be able to start jogging with our little loonies in a few months, that should help.

You can also look into a dog walker. 

Is she alone 8 hrs a day?


----------



## jweisman54

She is alone from 8-2 daily.


----------



## jackie_hubert

I have noticed that if we leave cosmo home alone for a long time once a week he is fine, but on the second day he acts strange and by the third day he's doing stereotypies too - tail chasing, spinning, going to his water bowl and drinking a tiny amount in a ritualized way. We don't ordinarily leave him alone but when it has to happen we try to bring him to daycare every other day to break the pattern. 

You could do daycare Tuesday, walker Thursday. I bet even that would help and still be affordable.


----------



## jweisman54

There is someone locally that I am going to call for walking. Daycare I don't know, will have to do some research.


----------



## jweisman54

I have a trainer coming out to the house tomorrow to address the tail chasing and to start working with her one on one.


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> I have noticed that if we leave cosmo home alone for a long time once a week he is fine, but on the second day he acts strange and by the third day he's doing stereotypies too - tail chasing, spinning, going to his water bowl and drinking a tiny amount in a ritualized way. We don't ordinarily leave him alone but when it has to happen we try to bring him to daycare every other day to break the pattern.
> 
> You could do daycare Tuesday, walker Thursday. I bet even that would help and still be affordable.


So Goldens get that upset if no one is around?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

I'm getting all excited about the wedding..... Anyone else watching?


----------



## KaMu

Alfie's Girl said:


> I'm getting all excited about the wedding..... Anyone else watching?


YES YES Ive had a huge smile on my face since I turned on the TV  OMG its just....GRAND!!!!!!!


----------



## Jamm

I wasn't going to wake up at 4am to watch it, and I start work in 40 mins so unfortunately I wont be able to watch it till tonight  Im excited to see it though!!! Kate is soooo prettyyyyy


----------



## Jamm

Aw!! I just went downstairs in time to see the kiss<33 She looks GORGEOUS!! Oh my god and Will is stunning too. THey look so happy! My mom started to cry as she grew up with princess Di and now I will be growing up with these too.


----------



## jweisman54

I remember watching Princess Di get married and now this....and her dress was gorgeous!


----------



## DianaM

Just dropped Gracie off at the vet for her spay. She was happy as always but seemed iffy about going into the back room. I know she will be fine but I'm a nervous mommy. I was happy to find out that they restructured the spay plan and it was better for both me and Gracie! Now they include the laser surgery, IV catheter and fluids when before it was all extra costs. Overall the min-max amount is lower than the plan I got in February. Now just have to wait for the call!


----------



## jweisman54

DianaM said:


> Just dropped Gracie off at the vet for her spay. She was happy as always but seemed iffy about going into the back room. I know she will be fine but I'm a nervous mommy. I was happy to find out that they restructured the spay plan and it was better for both me and Gracie! Now they include the laser surgery, IV catheter and fluids when before it was all extra costs. Overall the min-max amount is lower than the plan I got in February. Now just have to wait for the call!


Good thoughts going out to you and Gracie. I know that she will come through like a trooper!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Diana, it'll all be over soon! Gracie is getting spayed on a historic day!

I thought Kate's dress was sooo stunning. Kinda makes me proud to be British!


----------



## iansgran

The bride, groom, dress, wedding were beautiful. 
Good luck, Gracie, all will be well.
Jaro threw up in the middle of the night a piece of bark or something he ate. At least his poops are fine. I watch him like a hawk when i take him out. Not quite so with my husband. What do you do with these guys?


----------



## jweisman54

I really think these guys are going to remain pups until they are 2. Just listening to what all of our pups are doing leads me to this conclusion.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

I got up at 4:30am to watch the wedding... so beautiful!! Her dress was stunning... the whole event was stunning!!!

As I was watching, Maya hacked up a piece of my cedar tree (which she already destroyed and we are going to pull out anyway...)... but I just wonder "why eat it if you know you are going to bring it up again?!?"


----------



## DianaM

I was only able to watch bits and pieces of the wedding. She looked beautiful. I will probably check out some pics later.

So the vet just called me. Apparently what I always thought was Gracie's belly button was actually an umbilical hernia :doh:. They never noticed it before and I never brought it up because I always forgot and figured it was nothing. Luckily they said it's no big deal and will take care of it while she's there. I'm sure if they did notice it they would have told me to wait for her spay anyway. They did say she was currently under anesthesia now. So far so good. :crossfing


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Good news Diana...just off to check Alfie's belly button......................


----------



## DianaM

Alfie's Girl said:


> Good news Diana...just off to check Alfie's belly button......................


Hahaha.. I feel so stupid. Dogs don't even have belly buttons, do they? :doh:


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Positive thoughts for Gracie today!

I was up to watch the wedding, Fin was not sure what I was up for but came downstairs with me and promptly snuggled up with me on the couch and went back to sleep -he kept me warm! I cried off and on throughout the wedding, oh man how amazing was that!!! I am such a crier in certain circumstances, but hard to figure out if in my own wedding I will cry or not!

Fin still isn't getting much exercise, and I think he will be able to go cone free over the weekend and then not have it on next week! He's not wearing it at night, but still is during the day, our dog walker will have a laugh at him today surely!! He is just crazy to play ball, but we've resisted! He found a golf ball on a walk yesterday and got to carry that around! I may buy some chuck-it balls for him, he loves them and always steals them from our neighbours yard!


----------



## DianaM

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Positive thoughts for Gracie today!
> 
> I was up to watch the wedding, Fin was not sure what I was up for but came downstairs with me and promptly snuggled up with me on the couch and went back to sleep -he kept me warm! I cried off and on throughout the wedding, oh man how amazing was that!!! I am such a crier in certain circumstances, but hard to figure out if in my own wedding I will cry or not!


I teared up at my wedding but didn't really cry. I think I was overwelmed with everything that was going on. My family has some crazy traditions where everyone comes to the parents house and plays loud music, dances, etc. I never got to relax. By the time we got to the church, we lined up and before I knew it I was heading down the aisle. Seriously.. make sure you take some time to yourself to soak it all in!! 

Just got a call from the vet. Gracie's surgery is done and she is recovering nicely now. I can pick her up after 3:30. She said it wasn't actually a hernia afterall but a cyst. They removed it and everything is fine now.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Yay! Glad Gracie is all okay! 


Please tell me this is normal;

I go outside to re-plant a plant that Alfie dug up this morning and plant some chives in a large pot. So he's running around the garden and next thing I know he has the chives in his mouth - I chase him around the garden and finally wrench them out of his jaws. I plant them and then I see him prancing around the garden with the trowel. Another chase follows. 

Ugh. He is such an attention seeker. Any chance he'll get he will steal something and beg us to chase him and becasue we dont want him chewing and eating whatever it is he's got - we have to go chase him. He totally does it for attention. If we are busy you can see him walking around literally looking for something naughty to do.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

DianaM said:


> I teared up at my wedding but didn't really cry. I think I was overwelmed with everything that was going on. My family has some crazy traditions where everyone comes to the parents house and plays loud music, dances, etc. I never got to relax. By the time we got to the church, we lined up and before I knew it I was heading down the aisle. Seriously.. make sure you take some time to yourself to soak it all in!!



Thank-you for the advice  I have heard a lot of that, taking a moment to let it soak in!!! Our ceremony isn't until 4:30 and I don't sleep in on a normal day let alone an exciting one! I am thinking I'm going to go for a run (staying at my friends Dads mansion the night before and I am soooo excited!) that morning out on the country roads, eat a yummy breakfast and the hair and make up girls are coming to us, so there is no running around! I may go out to the venue (10 mins from where we're staying) but just to be control freak nosey, more for reassurance I have a good team of people taking care of everything that day so I can relax. Trev will have Fin and the boys will go to the venue together, someone will bring me Fin for the walk and yah, next thing I know I'll be trekking down the aisle -eeeeek!!!


----------



## iansgran

Justine, you will be a beautiful happy bride. Enjoy the day. My favorite picture of my wedding is one of me and John and you can clearly see the tears running down my face--very serious candid photo.
Glad Gracie is doing fine. You will have a busy weekend but it will all work out. Just keep her as calm as you can.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Alfie's Girl said:


> Yay! Glad Gracie is all okay!
> 
> 
> Please tell me this is normal;
> 
> I go outside to re-plant a plant that Alfie dug up this morning and plant some chives in a large pot. So he's running around the garden and next thing I know he has the chives in his mouth - I chase him around the garden and finally wrench them out of his jaws. I plant them and then I see him prancing around the garden with the trowel. Another chase follows.
> 
> Ugh. He is such an attention seeker. Any chance he'll get he will steal something and beg us to chase him and becasue we dont want him chewing and eating whatever it is he's got - we have to go chase him. He totally does it for attention. If we are busy you can see him walking around literally looking for something naughty to do.


Silly Alfie!

Because Fin is so mouthy, wants to hold something in his mouth all.the.time and loved to pick up stuff he shouldn't, he wanted to make a game of it and instead we made a game of it that he thinks is cool and wiggles his little butt prancing around. We happily say "what do you have" and "show me" and he will bring it to us -we branched it from him learning to retrieve the newspaper for us and bringing it in. We *have* to trade him for something so when teaching him always had to be armed with something. We ok zoomies for certain toys and he now knows it's ok to "game on" with chase or zoomies only with certain toys, and when he wants to zoom he gets those few toys. It's hard not to buy into the chase, but try to have something he can have to trade him for and see if that helps?


----------



## jackie_hubert

Haha, couldn't care less about the royal wedding...

Glad Gracie's spay (and 'belly button') are doing ok so far. 

Cosmo is behaving awful too!


----------



## iansgran

Summersmom posted something about the always getting stuff to trade. She is a really great trainer. I will see if I can find it because Jaro does this too. Gets things and runs away and we have to trade to get them back. He stole a bareroot rose I was trying to plan, so, Charlotte, I know what you mean.


----------



## Jamm

I got home from work around 5 but they are replaying the whole ceremony at 8 tonight so my mom dad and I are going to watch it! I got into a fight with my mom so I took Joey to a pet store but left in such a hurry he still had his choke on and I learned if you use it the right way, it really is effective. He was walking at my side very nicely.. i'll still be sticking to the GL but its good to know that i don't NEED it. 

I wish I had parents who love animals like I do. It is so hard raising Joey with two parents who hate animals.


----------



## DianaM

We have Gracie home! They said she did really well. She greeted me like her usual, wiggly self and all I could say was "Seriously?! After all that?" They were laughing. She sat up in the car the whole way home and enjoyed the wind blowing in her face. When we got home, she was just standing around staring at me. We got her to lay down in her bed but she was breathe/whining. She stopped when I sat next to her and pet her. We ended up buying her one of those blow up collars as a just in case thing and she has it on now. She wasn't a fan of the plastic cone. As soon as I took it off, she was acting normal again. Then she stood by the door and I took her outside. She peed twice and POOPED! Take that side effects!! She hasn't attempted to eat yet but she is resting peacefully on the couch next to me.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm, we watched the ceremony a few times over.  It was sooo lovely. 

Diana, glad Gracie is doing so great. At least it's all over and done with now.


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> Haha, couldn't care less about the royal wedding...
> 
> Glad Gracie's spay (and 'belly button') are doing ok so far.
> 
> Cosmo is behaving awful too!


Ill bet you peaked at the TV once or twice out of curiosity 

....


DianaM said:


> I teared up at my wedding but didn't really cry. I think I was overwelmed with everything that was going on. My family has some crazy traditions where everyone comes to the parents house and plays loud music, dances, etc. I never got to relax. By the time we got to the church, we lined up and before I knew it I was heading down the aisle. Seriously.. make sure you take some time to yourself to soak it all in!!
> 
> Just got a call from the vet. Gracie's surgery is done and she is recovering nicely now. I can pick her up after 3:30. She said it wasn't actually a hernia afterall but a cyst. They removed it and everything is fine now.


Great to hear Gracie is doing well, now the fun part.... trying to keep her as calm as you can  Ill bet since you have had the lazer surgery for her her her recovery will be easier.


Ahhhh a wedding soon!!!!! The best day ever  Is Fin going to be in the wedding!?


----------



## jackie_hubert

Tough girl Gracie! Now the challenge of keeping her quiet...


----------



## jackie_hubert

Haha, I have not turned on the tv today but will google some pictures


----------



## jackie_hubert

Okay, take off that lace and the dress would have been beautiful! I guess she can't quite go glam and sexy for a royal wedding...


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> Haha, I have not turned on the tv today but will google some pictures





jackie_hubert said:


> Okay, take off that lace and the dress would have been beautiful! I guess she can't quite go glam and sexy for a royal wedding...


Jackie berry funny  You have got to see the ceremony from the beginning with all the sound.... it really is magnificent. Pictures on the net arnt the same. You have to see and HEAR it. Of course, I like Jamms Mom grew up watching Diana, her marriage to Charles and all that happened there after. I still find it hard to believe its been that many years ago!........ But, this was even more exciting, seeing her very handsome son William; who btw has many of Dianas mannerisms, marry such a lovely woman. AH! I guess I am just still a girly girl 

Go watch that on TV tonight! Go on. 20/20 is having a 2 hour special on it tonight. Please don't miss it..... You'll have to be able to tell your kids about it one day!!!


----------



## Jamm

Anyone notice that the pups are eating less? Joey is down to 1 cup in the morning and 1.5 at night. If i give any more he won't eat it all. 

Glad Gracie is doing good from her spay! What a tough little gal  

Day 3 of 4 of me working 10 hours in a row, so unfortunatly I feel like i havn't seen Joey at all. But next week im off a lot and we have a big doggie play date at the local bark nd fitz


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm, Alfie had a period where he went off his food but since we add rice/chicken/chicken stock to it he is back to gulping it down...usually anyway. He lost a bit of weight for a while but I think he put it back on again.


----------



## mudEpawz

*Happy Birthday!*

My sweet puppy is one today!!!!!  Off to the park we go to celebrate! :wavey:


----------



## iansgran

Happy Birthday, Chloe
from Jaro


----------



## DianaM

So Gracie is acting like her normal self again. She isn't showing any signs of pain so I haven't given her any meds. This morning she ate about 1/2 a cup of food, peed and pooped again. Half the poop was watery so we have to keep an eye on that. I'm wondering if it was the homemade frosty paw I gave her last night. I wanted her to eat SOMETHING and that was one thing she would actually eat. It is yogurt, banana and a little PB so I'd imagine that might have softened the poop. Hopefully she eats more at dinner time and the poop goes back to normal. Right now she is walking around the house whining because daddy is outside mowing the lawn and she wants to join him (normal behavior). Also, I have to say that the incision is totally not as bad as I expected! I checked it earlier to make sure it was ok and it's only about 4 inches long in the middle of her belly. I expected it to look awful!

Here is my back to normal girl:


----------



## DianaM

Krys! said:


> My sweet puppy is one today!!!!!  Off to the park we go to celebrate! :wavey:


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## West

Hey! Long time no see! I've been working a lot and had no time for checking the forum, but here I come with some Cooper news 

We had a rough time with Coop a month or so ago, cause his frien Inti was in heat and he went absolutely crazy. As Inti lives opposite the park where I take Coop, he tried to escape twice to go see her (and that means that he almost crossed a busy avenue!) so I had to cut down on his off leash time for a while. It was sad, as he could go to the park only on leash and he didn't get to play with other dogs or exercise. So I asked the local dog walker, who I've known for quite a while and I fully trust, to take Cooper along for a 3-hour morning walk each day. Seemed like the perfect solution, but unfortunately, Cooper -who was still acting out a bit when he was near females- got bitten by a miniature dog who was also walked by this guy. The bites were pretty nasty and all in his face! There was a deep one in his ear and some nasty looking but shallow ones on his nose -which will remain scarred for life, but now that they are healed they don't look that bad. I guess they give him character or something, and, at least, he's more unique! So, we rushed to the vet, had him on antibiotics for ten days. Now he's started walking with the dog walker again, but the small aggressive dog doesn't walk in the same shift and now he's been made to wear a muzzle at all times. I really hate that ankle-biter! To think that Cooper could have killed it, had he wished to, but didn't do anything gives me a mixture of pride and anger. I'm proud of him not being aggressive at all, but I'm angry because the attacker got away with it! But now everything is fine and Coop really enjoys his morning walks (and absolutely adores the dog walker!). He's improved his on leash skills too, as he doesn't pull so much now and has learned to walk as part of a pack.

We really thought about not waiting any longer and neutering him now, as he was being so hard to handle. But the vet advised us to be patient and she was right. He's calmed down a lot and can now be trusted off leash again. His recall is fine again and he isn't crazy about the ladies the whole time now! Unfortunately, some people insist on bringing their females in heat to the park, thus putting all the intact males at risk (as well as their own bitches!), but it is infrequent.

Also, Cooper has a temporary roommate, as we found a stray last weekend and brought him home. He's a tiny one-year-old black dog that weighs around 8 kg. He is extremely easy going and quiet but isn't really keen on sharing toys, so we are working on that. He had been abandoned at the park and was in pretty bad shape, but he's really coming along just fine and will make a beautiful pet for the family who adopts him. Cooper likes to hang out with him, despite the obvious differences in size. I'm taking them both for walks together and they have tons of fun. When Black -that's how I named him, in a burst of originality- is 100% recovered and has got his shots, he'll be neutered and we'll find him a good home.

So those are the news from Argentina


----------



## jweisman54

Haven't been on in a couple of days. Glad to hear Gracie is ok.

I had the trainer come out to the house yesterday for a one hour session. I learned so much. I now know some addition ways to train Izzy in Self Control in a sit and a down. We learned Place at the top of the stairs so she ultimately won't run to the front door and did lots of recall in the backyard.

So, we have a lot to work on every day. 

I am going to enroll her in a Good Citizen class in July.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Krys! said:


> My sweet puppy is one today!!!!!  Off to the park we go to celebrate! :wavey:


Happy Birthday! 



West said:


> Hey! Long time no see! I've been working a lot and had no time for checking the forum, but here I come with some Cooper news
> 
> We had a rough time with Coop a month or so ago, cause his frien Inti was in heat and he went absolutely crazy. As Inti lives opposite the park where I take Coop, he tried to escape twice to go see her (and that means that he almost crossed a busy avenue!) so I had to cut down on his off leash time for a while. It was sad, as he could go to the park only on leash and he didn't get to play with other dogs or exercise. So I asked the local dog walker, who I've known for quite a while and I fully trust, to take Cooper along for a 3-hour morning walk each day. Seemed like the perfect solution, but unfortunately, Cooper -who was still acting out a bit when he was near females- got bitten by a miniature dog who was also walked by this guy. The bites were pretty nasty and all in his face! There was a deep one in his ear and some nasty looking but shallow ones on his nose -which will remain scarred for life, but now that they are healed they don't look that bad. I guess they give him character or something, and, at least, he's more unique! So, we rushed to the vet, had him on antibiotics for ten days. Now he's started walking with the dog walker again, but the small aggressive dog doesn't walk in the same shift and now he's been made to wear a muzzle at all times. I really hate that ankle-biter! To think that Cooper could have killed it, had he wished to, but didn't do anything gives me a mixture of pride and anger. I'm proud of him not being aggressive at all, but I'm angry because the attacker got away with it! But now everything is fine and Coop really enjoys his morning walks (and absolutely adores the dog walker!). He's improved his on leash skills too, as he doesn't pull so much now and has learned to walk as part of a pack.
> 
> We really thought about not waiting any longer and neutering him now, as he was being so hard to handle. But the vet advised us to be patient and she was right. He's calmed down a lot and can now be trusted off leash again. His recall is fine again and he isn't crazy about the ladies the whole time now! Unfortunately, some people insist on bringing their females in heat to the park, thus putting all the intact males at risk (as well as their own bitches!), but it is infrequent.
> 
> Also, Cooper has a temporary roommate, as we found a stray last weekend and brought him home. He's a tiny one-year-old black dog that weighs around 8 kg. He is extremely easy going and quiet but isn't really keen on sharing toys, so we are working on that. He had been abandoned at the park and was in pretty bad shape, but he's really coming along just fine and will make a beautiful pet for the family who adopts him. Cooper likes to hang out with him, despite the obvious differences in size. I'm taking them both for walks together and they have tons of fun. When Black -that's how I named him, in a burst of originality- is 100% recovered and has got his shots, he'll be neutered and we'll find him a good home.
> 
> So those are the news from Argentina


hi :wavey: aww poor Cooper. Lovely that he has a new temporary buddy to hang out with though. Good on you for sticking it out with the neutering. I've noticed Alfie calming down too..slowly. 



jweisman54 said:


> Haven't been on in a couple of days. Glad to hear Gracie is ok.
> 
> I had the trainer come out to the house yesterday for a one hour session. I learned so much. I now know some addition ways to train Izzy in Self Control in a sit and a down. We learned Place at the top of the stairs so she ultimately won't run to the front door and did lots of recall in the backyard.
> 
> So, we have a lot to work on every day.
> 
> I am going to enroll her in a Good Citizen class in July.


You'll have to give us some tips Joyce!  Especially on how to stop them running out the front door.... :doh:


----------



## iansgran

Sorry about Cooper's experiences but glad to hear he is better and behaving himself. I am still stewing about what or how to board Jaro next weekend. Wish I were better at just going ahead and making decisions, but have never really been good at that. Now I have the option of taking him to the trainer who did his puppy training --at her house, with her family and two dogs--but it will not be convenient and it will cost more. Joyce, this is all your fault. I had made my decision and then you told us Izzy was stressed by the boarding. Gosh, this is as bad as deciding which school to send your children to.


----------



## DianaM

jweisman54 said:


> Haven't been on in a couple of days. Glad to hear Gracie is ok.
> 
> I had the trainer come out to the house yesterday for a one hour session. I learned so much. I now know some addition ways to train Izzy in Self Control in a sit and a down. We learned Place at the top of the stairs so she ultimately won't run to the front door and did lots of recall in the backyard.
> 
> So, we have a lot to work on every day.
> 
> I am going to enroll her in a Good Citizen class in July.


That sounds awesome! Glad the sessions are working out for you and Izzy 

Gracie is enrolled in a CGC class in June. I can't wait! It will be nice to have help with the greeting part.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Poor Cooper. Crazy little dogs! Cosmo has a scar on his nose from one. 

Believe it or not but cosmo is constipated now! Still on the z/d...


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> Poor Cooper. Crazy little dogs! Cosmo has a scar on his nose from one.
> 
> Believe it or not but cosmo is constipated now! Still on the z/d...


Aww no Cosmo......:uhoh::crossfing


----------



## jackie_hubert

Alfie's Girl said:


> Aww no Cosmo......:uhoh::crossfing


We just add a couple of spoons of oat bran to his breakfast and he's good to go.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Whyyyyy:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...s/96766-peeing-parents-house.html#post1426273


----------



## iansgran

Sorry Mr Fin misbehaved. Maybe he is nervous about the wedding.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Oh Fin. Let's hope that's just some of the residual hormones talkin'.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

So annoying. Like how does he have there as his second home and suddenly the last two visits he's marked. What an arce!

Kept him on leash the rest of the visit, Bailey wanted to play, but for his mobility's sake and Fin not doing that again, we didn't let them!

Fin had a good weekend, starting to get back to normal, but definitely needs some work training again.


----------



## jweisman54

No more April birthdays! Here is to a big Happy Birthday to all of our April pups! May their upcoming second birthday be filled with more maturity, obedience and continued loves and hugs!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Alfie's second year is not off to a good start...he is literally destroying our garden. He rips the branches off our hedge and eats them and digs up the flowers and walks all over the flower beds.


----------



## iansgran

Charlotte, I have had to put up fencing around the flower beds to keep Jaro out. Not all fenced yet, but I don't leave him alone outside either. Just for two minutes in the morning to pee before I feed him. The big news is that I finally decided what to do about boarding Jaro when we go to my daughter's wedding. I canceled the appointment at the doggy day care spa place and am taking him to his puppy kindergarten trainer's house. She has a husband, two dogs, two kids and a big yard. Plus she is really good with dogs. I was worried after Joyce's tale about Izzy's tail and RedDogs also recommended not to board him at even a good kennel. So I feel good about it. Bit of a hassel getting to her house, but will be worth it. Went to the vet today for the Bortadello shot and he was crazy happy to see all the people there, old butt a going fast as can be. I expect he will be the same when I leave him with his old trainer. He weighs 61 lbs.


----------



## jweisman54

Sherie, what did Red Dogs say about boarding?


----------



## jackie_hubert

I'd be curious to know too since we'll be boarding Cosmo in August.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sgran said:


> Charlotte, I have had to put up fencing around the flower beds to keep Jaro out. Not all fenced yet, but I don't leave him alone outside either. Just for two minutes in the morning to pee before I feed him. The big news is that I finally decided what to do about boarding Jaro when we go to my daughter's wedding. I canceled the appointment at the doggy day care spa place and am taking him to his puppy kindergarten trainer's house. She has a husband, two dogs, two kids and a big yard. Plus she is really good with dogs. I was worried after Joyce's tale about Izzy's tail and RedDogs also recommended not to board him at even a good kennel. So I feel good about it. Bit of a hassel getting to her house, but will be worth it. Went to the vet today for the Bortadello shot and he was crazy happy to see all the people there, old butt a going fast as can be. I expect he will be the same when I leave him with his old trainer. He weighs 61 lbs.


Lol. Glad Alfie's not the only one! My dad is hoping to put up a fence infront of the trees to stop him eating them and I'm on the look out for some kind of fencing for flower beds. :doh:

re. boarding - my breeder takes in any of her pups/dogs while their owners go away so they dont have to be boarded.


----------



## iansgran

jweisman54 said:


> Sherie, what did Red Dogs say about boarding?


She said she would never board her dogs, too much stress, and that she used to work in a very state of the art kennel, but all the dogs barking can be very stressful for dogs. She said pet sitter or something like this would be better, even though stressful too.


----------



## iansgran

Alfie's Girl said:


> Lol. Glad Alfie's not the only one! My dad is hoping to put up a fence infront of the trees to stop him eating them and I'm on the look out for some kind of fencing for flower beds. :doh:
> 
> re. boarding - my breeder takes in any of her pups/dogs while their owners go away so they dont have to be boarded.


My breeder would take him too but she is another two hours away so I would have to be going for a good long trip.


----------



## jweisman54

My breeder would take her as well but it is too far away. Like I said, we are now going back to a traditional kennel which is highly recommended by the new trainer. No more spa/inn types for Izzy. She clearly can't handle that kind of stress. This traditional kennel is one on one which is what I want anyway.

Bought Izzy a new antler today to get some of that stress out.

Bought Izzy a Kong Wobbler for dispensing her food which she has to work for.

Bought Izzy a can of lamb dog food to stuff into her kongs and freeze.

Bought Izzy a new giant ball with handles and it squeaks.

Every day is a birthday for a pup!!!!


----------



## iansgran

Did Izzy get all those presents before or after she stole the chicken from the counter? (you have to see Joyce's other post if you don't get it)


----------



## jweisman54

She got them today and I have more on order from Amazon. Hmmm, I don't really think toy time outs really would work on a dog! She is chowing down on her new antler as we speak.


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


> She got them today and I have more on order from Amazon. Hmmm, I don't really think toy time outs really would work on a dog! She is chowing down on her new antler as we speak.


 
That sounds like me...I'm always buying Maggie something. My mom is always telling me to stop spending so much money on my dog. But I can't help it! She chews up all of her toys, so I need to buy her more. 

Maggie doesn't seem that interested in her antler, anymore. She seemed really interested for the first couple of weeks, but she doesn't really touch it now. Maybe it loses its scent or something. Do your pups do that?


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


> No more April birthdays! Here is to a big Happy Birthday to all of our April pups! May their upcoming second birthday be filled with more maturity, obedience and continued loves and hugs!


Maggie's still not 1 yet. She turns 1 this month!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro didn't much like the antlers when we first got him some (maybe he was 4 or 6 months) but since then he chews on them most days, so no he hasn't lost interest. I won't tell how much I spend on dog toys, or grandson toys.


----------



## DianaM

Gracie goes back and forth between her antler and other chew toys. Right now she is in a tug-o-war type of mood though. BTW, do any of your dogs just suck at playing tug-o-war? Gracie doesn't pull way from me when I pull.. she follows me. I keep telling her she does it wrong but she won't listen. And she always wants to play with the worst toys that are too small to grab hold of. 

Keeping her calm this weekend hasn't been TOO bad. Although she seems to know that it was a beautiful weekend and wanted to go outside so bad. I would take her out for short periods of time. The vet said that short walks are OK but I was too worried to even attempt that. First I didn't want her pulling and second I know if she sees a person or other dog, the first thing is does is plop down to the ground. I didn't want to risk irritating her incision. Also, it is fertilizer time. Of course our lawn got done yesterday. UGH! I have been wiping her paws and belly as soon as she comes in. I hope she does ok.


----------



## DianaM

Also, this is going to be Gracie's first day being alone for an extended period of time. I took a vacation day yesterday to be home with her. I'm a little nervous but I imagine she will be fine. We are gonna crate her just in case and of course my hubby will be coming home at lunch to check on her.


----------



## jweisman54

Raw chicken update: 

Izzy did not get sick, fingers crossed, had normal poop this morning. That will teach me to leave a beautiful piece of raw chicken too close to the edge of the counter again.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

amandanmaggie said:


> That sounds like me...I'm always buying Maggie something. My mom is always telling me to stop spending so much money on my dog. But I can't help it! She chews up all of her toys, so I need to buy her more.
> 
> Maggie doesn't seem that interested in her antler, anymore. She seemed really interested for the first couple of weeks, but she doesn't really touch it now. Maybe it loses its scent or something. Do your pups do that?


Alfie doesn't have antlers but he has bones and he does lose interest in them periodicaly. Once he's chewed the yummy bits off he loses interest, but after a while he goes back to them.



DianaM said:


> Also, this is going to be Gracie's first day being alone for an extended period of time. I took a vacation day yesterday to be home with her. I'm a little nervous but I imagine she will be fine. We are gonna crate her just in case and of course my hubby will be coming home at lunch to check on her.


Aww...I'm sure she'll be okay. Gracie sounds much better behaved than Alfie!!!!!!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Joyce...Izzy just got her first taste of raw food diet there...


----------



## jweisman54

Alfie's Girl said:


> Joyce...Izzy just got her first taste of raw food diet there...


yup and she loved it too!


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Whyyyyy:
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...s/96766-peeing-parents-house.html#post1426273


Im going to say that this is hormones not yet leveled out! Id be watchful the next few times Fin is there.



Ian'sgran said:


> Sorry Mr Fin misbehaved. Maybe he is nervous about the wedding.


When is the wedding?



jweisman54 said:


> No more April birthdays! Here is to a big Happy Birthday to all of our April pups! May their upcoming second birthday be filled with more maturity, obedience and continued loves and hugs!


It is a little sad to think of how fast this year went by with all of our babies. I just want time to slow down for the remaining 15 years.

Thank You Joyce!



Alfie's Girl said:


> Alfie's second year is not off to a good start...he is literally destroying our garden. He rips the branches off our hedge and eats them and digs up the flowers and walks all over the flower beds.


Hes loved that garden since he was a pup!




Ian'sgran said:


> Charlotte, I have had to put up fencing around the flower beds to keep Jaro out. Not all fenced yet, but I don't leave him alone outside either. Just for two minutes in the morning to pee before I feed him. The big news is that I finally decided what to do about boarding Jaro when we go to my daughter's wedding. I canceled the appointment at the doggy day care spa place and am taking him to his puppy kindergarten trainer's house. She has a husband, two dogs, two kids and a big yard. Plus she is really good with dogs. I was worried after Joyce's tale about Izzy's tail and RedDogs also recommended not to board him at even a good kennel. So I feel good about it. Bit of a hassel getting to her house, but will be worth it. Went to the vet today for the Bortadello shot and he was crazy happy to see all the people there, old butt a going fast as can be. I expect he will be the same when I leave him with his old trainer. He weighs 61 lbs.


But youll feel relaxed knowing he is safe!



jweisman54 said:


> My breeder would take her as well but it is too far away. Like I said, we are now going back to a traditional kennel which is highly recommended by the new trainer. No more spa/inn types for Izzy. She clearly can't handle that kind of stress. This traditional kennel is one on one which is what I want anyway.
> 
> Bought Izzy a new antler today to get some of that stress out.
> 
> Bought Izzy a Kong Wobbler for dispensing her food which she has to work for.
> 
> Bought Izzy a can of lamb dog food to stuff into her kongs and freeze.
> 
> Bought Izzy a new giant ball with handles and it squeaks.
> 
> Every day is a birthday for a pup!!!!



That kong wobbler lets the food out faster than the purple one we have.........
Its good for a change up though. Spoiled Izzy!!! 
How is she doing Joyce and hows training going thus far?



amandanmaggie said:


> That sounds like me...I'm always buying Maggie something. My mom is always telling me to stop spending so much money on my dog. But I can't help it! She chews up all of her toys, so I need to buy her more.
> 
> Maggie doesn't seem that interested in her antler, anymore. She seemed really interested for the first couple of weeks, but she doesn't really touch it now. Maybe it loses its scent or something. Do your pups do that?


Roxy switches toys through out the day. There are certain ones she brings to me initiating play and others that she gnaws on before going to sleep.



jweisman54 said:


> Raw chicken update:
> 
> Izzy did not get sick, fingers crossed, had normal poop this morning. That will teach me to leave a beautiful piece of raw chicken too close to the edge of the counter again.


Ah think of it as Charlotte said her first raw meal  And it didn't even bother her!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo greeted his first child today in.....a very very long time. He was gentle! VERY VERY surprising. I had walked him for 1.5hrs and we were on our way home when a little girl who was very calm asked if she could pet him. He mostly just licked her fingers and swirled around her submissively. He didn't even go for the face or try to paw at her. Then I was so happy that I let him greet some adults on the way back home and he did the same thing. 

I think we MIGHT be making a little progress...


----------



## KaMu

Good job Cosmo!! We notice Roxy getting better with greetings. That has been the slowest of all the training, but Im sure that's due to not being out and about town enough! Some days shes calm and others NOT so calm


----------



## jackie_hubert

BTW, I met the mirror image of Cosmo yesterday. Not in looks but how he behaves. Believe it or not it was an 11 month old GSD in police canine training. They act exactly the same way. According to his handling officer all their working dogs are exactly like Cosmo - borderline neurotic around stimulation - and that he would make a great bomb/drug sniffing dog. 

I'm not that surprised, we REALLY foster his working side and his confidence. After having worked with guide dogs who had all their confidence and hunting dog so bred and trained out of them (it's kinda sad...) we decided to go the opposite direction with Cosmo.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

*Go cosmo! Go cosmo!*


----------



## Jamm

Ive noticed with Joey that when meeting someone out on a walk or in a public place he is great, never jumps and just sits at their feet looking up at them. As SOON as someone steps into our home though, he jumps ALL over them. I do not understand it.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

So what would everyone say their worst issue is right now?

Alfie's would be the stealing. Every day, multiple times, he'll steal a toilet roll, rubbish out of any bin, slippers, shoes, plants..basically anything he knows he's not allowed. What's worse it that it's totally a game, he'll just come around us and taunt us and if we ignore him he'll bark.


----------



## jweisman54

Worst issue right now I would say is still the stealing. If she has access to any type of trash, she WILL go through it and pull out paper and chew it and swallow. She did that this morning before she ate from her kong wobbler which does allow the food to come out faster by the way, and then threw up everything after I gave her an ice cube. Clearly the ice cube right after she eats is not a good thing anymore.

The purple kibble ball broke the other day so had to order another one. In the meantime, I bought the kong wobbler which does work but I think I might put a small ball inside of it to slow down the food from coming out.

WHY DON'T DOGS CHEW FOOD???? IT IS SO GROSS PICKING IT UP AFTER THEY PUKE!!

I was telling Summers Mom on chat last night that we are working on "place". I have Izzy sit at the top of the stairs and say place and then give her a treat, I then go backwards down the steps, making sure she stays at the top, then I go back up to release her and praise praise praise her with a treat. It is working too! Then we are also doing restraint training which entails having her either in a sit or a down, then I bring the food either to the side of my ear if she is in a sit and slowly move the treat towards her. If she goes for it in any way, I say whoops, then bring the treat back to my ear and do it all over again until the treat gets almost to her nose then give my cue, which is "yes" and give it to her and praise. Same thing with the down, just bring the treat away from her and bring it to her nose slowly again as in the sit.

It is a work in progress. We are also practicing recalls as well.

I guess having a trainer come to the house and doing one on one, to me, is better for Izzy.

I am hoping to do some agility with her as well. I ordered a book on line, *"Agility Right from the Start: The ultimate training guide to America's fastest-growing dog sport". *Summers Mom recommended it.


----------



## iansgran

Stealing, stealing, stealing. Anything not covered seems to be fair game. Food or tissues or shoes or whatever he wants. And outside the stick eating--drives me completely nuts--not on walks but when he is free in the backyard. I wanted to let him outside yesterday with us while we were doing some gardening and had to put him back inside because he kept picking up the little tiny sticks or rocks and chewing them. 
Jamm, Jaro is pretty good at greeting on walks but in the house the jumping still there but not so bad. He does sit for a few minutes. I think the difference is just one place is his so he expects everyone who comes has come to see him.
Joyce when you use "place" is that what I mean by "stay" I am going to start working on something called go to your place but that means go to a specific bed or rug and stay there so I can open the door or do something I don't want him involved in


----------



## jweisman54

*Joyce when you use "place" is that what I mean by "stay" I am going to start working on something called go to your place but that means go to a specific bed or rug and stay there so I can open the door or do something I don't want him involved in.

*Place is different than sit, I want her to be in one particular spot I say "place" and not move. That is what we were taught.


----------



## amandanmaggie

Alfie's Girl said:


> So what would everyone say their worst issue is right now?
> 
> Alfie's would be the stealing. Every day, multiple times, he'll steal a toilet roll, rubbish out of any bin, slippers, shoes, plants..basically anything he knows he's not allowed. What's worse it that it's totally a game, he'll just come around us and taunt us and if we ignore him he'll bark.


I'd say coming when distracted. It takes a few times of me yelling "come" for her to actually come. She still will try to mouth people if they try to pet her while we are walking. She hasn't lunged at anyone for a really long time, so I think we are making progress!

Keep my mom's 9 year old golden in her thoughts/prayers. He woke up this morning and has no feeling in his left leg. I felt it, and the muscle is not stiff, like normal, and he didn't wince when I was pressing on it. He seemed really disoriented and confused. He won't pee because he can't lift his leg, so we don't know what to do to help him. I think it was a stroke, but I'm not sure. I pray he will be ok, soon. He's the best, the sweetest, most beautiful Golden I've ever had/seen.


----------



## amandanmaggie

What are the names of the vets that we can write to on the forum? I know someone put it on here earlier, but I don't want to flip through the messages to find it. thanks!


----------



## amandanmaggie

jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo greeted his first child today in.....a very very long time. He was gentle! VERY VERY surprising. I had walked him for 1.5hrs and we were on our way home when a little girl who was very calm asked if she could pet him. He mostly just licked her fingers and swirled around her submissively. He didn't even go for the face or try to paw at her. Then I was so happy that I let him greet some adults on the way back home and he did the same thing.
> 
> I think we MIGHT be making a little progress...


 
Way to go Cosmo! Maggie still hasn't learned that, yet. She still mouths them when they try to pet her.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

So basically...stealing is the worst issue for most of us at the moment! 



amandanmaggie said:


> I'd say coming when distracted. It takes a few times of me yelling "come" for her to actually come. She still will try to mouth people if they try to pet her while we are walking. She hasn't lunged at anyone for a really long time, so I think we are making progress!
> 
> Keep my mom's 9 year old golden in her thoughts/prayers. He woke up this morning and has no feeling in his left leg. I felt it, and the muscle is not stiff, like normal, and he didn't wince when I was pressing on it. He seemed really disoriented and confused. He won't pee because he can't lift his leg, so we don't know what to do to help him. I think it was a stroke, but I'm not sure. I pray he will be ok, soon. He's the best, the sweetest, most beautiful Golden I've ever had/seen.


Aw bless her! Alfie's recall is far from perfect. In the house/garden it's pretty good now. Of course, if he's stolen something then he wont come to me for anything...even cheese! Outside of the home, ie. walks off leash - he is improving very slowly. Something has definately clicked in the last month or so though and he's much better than he was. But there's still a long way to go on recall!

So sorry to hear about your moms Golden.  {hugs}


----------



## Jamm

Joey really doesn't steal. I mean he only ever counter surfed once. That got him no where so he doesn't try that ever. The only thing he steals are his toys when I put them away haha. Our biggest issue with him is we are trying to walk without the gentle leader but WITHOUT treats as well. And the jumping when people come over, but my friends are helping with that.


----------



## DianaM

Gracie doesn't steal either. She is actually almost perfect inside our house when no guests are over. Outside is another story! Our biggest issue right now is just walking nicely, especially if she sees a duck or person! I haven't been able to practice though and still have about a week before she's all healed up. Second worst issue is getting too excited when guests come over.


----------



## iansgran

Yesterday was the first anniversary of our losing Subiaco. I tried real hard not to think about it. And, you all know I hate the rainbow bridge threads or the cancer ones--still a little too close to those. Jaro has helped me a lot.


----------



## jweisman54

Ian'sgran said:


> Yesterday was the first anniversary of our losing Subiaco. I tried real hard not to think about it. And, you all know I hate the rainbow bridge threads or the cancer ones--still a little too close to those. Jaro has helped me a lot.


It will get better as time goes by Sherie. I still think about the day my Black Lab, Chloe went to the bridge and that was 4 years ago. Time does heal all wounds.


----------



## jackie_hubert

No stealing. Behaving outside is our major issue too.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Jumping and over-excitedness are our issues.

Haven't been on in a few days..... hope everyone is doing well!!!

Took Maya for her heartworm test and Advantage medication.... **cough** *GASP* $253 later we were out of there.... it was the fastest $250 I have ever spent....


----------



## iansgran

Expensive little beasties.
I am just so sad right now reading the thread about Sophie.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

So sad to read the Sophie thread.... we will all hug our little troublemakers a little tighter tonight!


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Expensive little beasties.
> I am just so sad right now reading the thread about Sophie.



Me too  Very very sad and shocked to.


I just read that yesterday was the anniversary of Subiacos passing...those days can be tough.


----------



## jweisman54

Very sad when I read about Sophie, tears were rolling down my cheeks.

When we went to the vet last week for booster shots and to get more Interceptor, the bill was $205. GULP!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

I think we are due for boosters in August?? The appt cards should come with a warning "This appointment for your loving pooch will cost you $250". I was going to book a trip to Cuba today, but didn't.... I should have known it was a sign from above


----------



## amandanmaggie

So...I thought Maggie didn't have a problem with stealing. Today, she brought me a pen and set it next to the chair I was sitting in. At least she brought it to me. Ugh.

Maggie had all of her shots before I got her when she was six months old. Do I get more when she turns one in a couple of weeks, or do I wait until she's 1 yr. 6 months? 

Maggie's had a not so obedient day. I hope tomorrow will be better.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I wonder if I have the most expensive-since-coming-home April 2010 pup?

I don't even want to add all those vet bills up. We've been to the vet every month since November.....come on May, June and July....no visits!!!!

August for boosters.

Fin swam today....so I guess he's better? Ha....the bugger took off. We were down for our morning walk and did a loop around the pond, I wouldn't let him chase the ducks, but a bird flew overhead and that was it....chase, chase, chase, SPLASH. 

In he went and then it was hopeless.....good thing he's cute! 

He had his first 8-hour alone day....I felt bad, but I have an event tomorrow at work and I just couldn't get away. Trev was home at 4 for him, I left him 8:15 or so, not quite 8 hours, but still. Trev said he wasn't extra cry-cry (does anyone else have a big whiner/moaner when you get home?) and he looked pretty lazy, so that's good I suppose.

We had to do some training work this week with Fin, used pepperoni....what a motivator that was. Needed a recall refresher. I think we need to look at cutting back his food. Since the down time from the neuter (extended downtime) and growth slowing I think we might be good to cut back. How much is everyone feeding, is anyone still on puppy food? We are, and feeding 3 1/2 cups over 3-4 meals/day, and he'd eat 100x the amount if we let him, piggie.


----------



## Jamm

Joey is on his last batch of half puppy/half adult. I unfortunatly bought a 40lb bag a week before i realized Joey was almost getting plump so i have been mixing and he is right back to normal. After this 10lb bin is empty it will be 100% adult. He ususally gets 4 cups a day 2 in AM 2 in PM but he recently stopped eating all of his breakfast so it is just one cup in the AM and still 2 in the PM. 

I posted some new pics of Joey in the photo section  
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/96978-soccer-fun.html


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I won't post this in the photo area, but I am in hysterics with Fin right now!

My Etsy purchase for Fin arrived in the mail today!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

hahaha oh he looks like a scruffy mess, but the tie is too funny.


----------



## Jamm

Omg SO cute!!! I love that! Do you mind sharing which seller you bought it from? Ive been trying to find a decent one.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

OMG....so cute!!! Maya loves you Fin 

Maya eats 2 cups per day, approximately. Sometimes she skips breakfast... she has been on adult food since she was like 7 months old....it was an accidental switch since we were dog sitting my "nephew" 
She weighed in at a healthy 70lbs at the vet tonight, and they all commented on how shiny and beautiful she is


----------



## jweisman54

amandanmaggie said:


> So...I thought Maggie didn't have a problem with stealing. Today, she brought me a pen and set it next to the chair I was sitting in. At least she brought it to me. Ugh.
> 
> Maggie had all of her shots before I got her when she was six months old. Do I get more when she turns one in a couple of weeks, or do I wait until she's 1 yr. 6 months?
> 
> Maggie's had a not so obedient day. I hope tomorrow will be better.


Check with your vet on the booster shots. She might be due for some of them. I don't know if you get a Lyme vaccine where you are but that one would be due since it is tick season. Not sure on the others.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

That is so so so cute Justine, I'm with Jamm - which seller? I love Etsy!


----------



## iansgran

Fin looks loverly in the collar and tie. He will be a groomsman par excellance. 
Jaro choked on a treat this morning at the bus stop waiting to put Ian on the schoolbus. He hasn't done that before. Had me worried for a minute. Seems very normal now. Of course, these things always happen when you can handle them least. We are heading off for the wedding in just a few hours.


----------



## jweisman54

Fin looks awesome! Have we thought about how his hair will be worn? Spikey, slicked down, LOL!


----------



## amandanmaggie

ILoveMyGolden said:


> I wonder if I have the most expensive-since-coming-home April 2010 pup?
> 
> I don't even want to add all those vet bills up. We've been to the vet every month since November.....come on May, June and July....no visits!!!!
> 
> August for boosters.
> 
> Fin swam today....so I guess he's better? Ha....the bugger took off. We were down for our morning walk and did a loop around the pond, I wouldn't let him chase the ducks, but a bird flew overhead and that was it....chase, chase, chase, SPLASH.
> 
> In he went and then it was hopeless.....good thing he's cute!
> 
> He had his first 8-hour alone day....I felt bad, but I have an event tomorrow at work and I just couldn't get away. Trev was home at 4 for him, I left him 8:15 or so, not quite 8 hours, but still. Trev said he wasn't extra cry-cry (does anyone else have a big whiner/moaner when you get home?) and he looked pretty lazy, so that's good I suppose.
> 
> We had to do some training work this week with Fin, used pepperoni....what a motivator that was. Needed a recall refresher. I think we need to look at cutting back his food. Since the down time from the neuter (extended downtime) and growth slowing I think we might be good to cut back. How much is everyone feeding, is anyone still on puppy food? We are, and feeding 3 1/2 cups over 3-4 meals/day, and he'd eat 100x the amount if we let him, piggie.


 
Oh, Fin...that's sounds like Maggie! She took out after a duck when I took her swimming at the lake! They love birds!

I feed Maggie 2 cups 2 times a day. Sometimes I feed her a little less if I notice she's looking a bit chunky.


----------



## amandanmaggie

So after I took Maggie to the dog park and she went swimming in the pool, we all were tired and took a nap. I fell asleep on the couch and my mom's Golden was asleep on the floor next to me. When I woke up, Maggie wasn't in the den where I was, so I walked around the house to search for her. When I got to my bedroom, I found her fast asleep on my bed, with her head on my pillow. I told her to get off, because I thought she was getting my bed wet from swimming, but she wasn't wet. Do you get mad at your dog for sleeping on your bed? I don't know how to react to that. She seems to think everything I own belongs to her!


----------



## amandanmaggie

ILoveMyGolden said:


> I won't post this in the photo area, but I am in hysterics with Fin right now!
> 
> My Etsy purchase for Fin arrived in the mail today!


 
THAT IS SO CUTE!!! Fin looks ADORABLE!! My best friend sells stuff on Etsy. That's a neat website!


----------



## jackie_hubert

amandanmaggie said:


> So after I took Maggie to the dog park and she went swimming in the pool, we all were tired and took a nap. I fell asleep on the couch and my mom's Golden was asleep on the floor next to me. When I woke up, Maggie wasn't in the den where I was, so I walked around the house to search for her. When I got to my bedroom, I found her fast asleep on my bed, with her head on my pillow. I told her to get off, because I thought she was getting my bed wet from swimming, but she wasn't wet. Do you get mad at your dog for sleeping on your bed? I don't know how to react to that. She seems to think everything I own belongs to her!


Awww...that's so cute. Hehe, however, if I found cosmo on any furniture without my permission he'd be on big trouble too. Never gone on the bed unless invited.


----------



## Jamm

If Joey was allowed upstairs or on any furniture it would be fine. I can't wait until him and I move out or even until we move back to Toronto next year. Hopefully our new house will have a basement bedroom and that will be mine and his and he can sleep on the bed all the time


----------



## Alfie's Girl

amandanmaggie said:


> So after I took Maggie to the dog park and she went swimming in the pool, we all were tired and took a nap. I fell asleep on the couch and my mom's Golden was asleep on the floor next to me. When I woke up, Maggie wasn't in the den where I was, so I walked around the house to search for her. When I got to my bedroom, I found her fast asleep on my bed, with her head on my pillow. I told her to get off, because I thought she was getting my bed wet from swimming, but she wasn't wet. Do you get mad at your dog for sleeping on your bed? I don't know how to react to that. She seems to think everything I own belongs to her!


Alfie sleeps on my bed, however he's only allowed upstairs if I say so...or he sneaks up there!


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy is not allowed on my bed at all or the couches. She does have pretty much free run of the house if there is nothing she can get at.


----------



## KaMu

amandanmaggie said:


> I'd say coming when distracted. It takes a few times of me yelling "come" for her to actually come. She still will try to mouth people if they try to pet her while we are walking. She hasn't lunged at anyone for a really long time, so I think we are making progress!
> 
> Keep my mom's 9 year old golden in her thoughts/prayers. He woke up this morning and has no feeling in his left leg. I felt it, and the muscle is not stiff, like normal, and he didn't wince when I was pressing on it. He seemed really disoriented and confused. He won't pee because he can't lift his leg, so we don't know what to do to help him. I think it was a stroke, but I'm not sure. I pray he will be ok, soon. He's the best, the sweetest, most beautiful Golden I've ever had/seen.


 Hope its something that is easily fixed for your moms boy.....



Jamm said:


> Joey really doesn't steal. I mean he only ever counter surfed once. That got him no where so he doesn't try that ever. The only thing he steals are his toys when I put them away haha. Our biggest issue with him is we are trying to walk without the gentle leader but WITHOUT treats as well. And the jumping when people come over, but my friends are helping with that.


I cant say we really have any behaviors that are disappointing or problematic except for the greeting of new people in the house and the grandkids. Roxy tries, and has improved with her self control but still is SOOOO excited to see people she BURSTS with energy.

If things are left out within reach like mail or my glasses on a table if noone is home she will rip it all to shreds. We are all learning this valuable lesson. 


Maya's_Mom said:


> Jumping and over-excitedness are our issues.
> 
> Haven't been on in a few days..... hope everyone is doing well!!!
> 
> Took Maya for her heartworm test and Advantage medication.... **cough** *GASP* $253 later we were out of there.... it was the fastest $250 I have ever spent....


We are all well and enjoying the most beautiful weather. Today will be move the mulch piles to the garden day! My poor back.....

Yep vets are expensive.......that hasn't changed in 30 years 


ILoveMyGolden said:


> I wonder if I have the most expensive-since-coming-home April 2010 pup?
> 
> I don't even want to add all those vet bills up. We've been to the vet every month since November.....come on May, June and July....no visits!!!!
> 
> August for boosters.
> 
> Fin swam today....so I guess he's better? Ha....the bugger took off. We were down for our morning walk and did a loop around the pond, I wouldn't let him chase the ducks, but a bird flew overhead and that was it....chase, chase, chase, SPLASH.
> 
> In he went and then it was hopeless.....good thing he's cute!
> 
> He had his first 8-hour alone day....I felt bad, but I have an event tomorrow at work and I just couldn't get away. Trev was home at 4 for him, I left him 8:15 or so, not quite 8 hours, but still. Trev said he wasn't extra cry-cry (does anyone else have a big whiner/moaner when you get home?) and he looked pretty lazy, so that's good I suppose.
> 
> We had to do some training work this week with Fin, used pepperoni....what a motivator that was. Needed a recall refresher. I think we need to look at cutting back his food. Since the down time from the neuter (extended downtime) and growth slowing I think we might be good to cut back. How much is everyone feeding, is anyone still on puppy food? We are, and feeding 3 1/2 cups over 3-4 meals/day, and he'd eat 100x the amount if we let him, piggie.


Roxys appetite is the same still 3.5 cups of food a day. That is still the best part of her days.........eating!
I have noticed with more exercise because of the nice weather she has lost some weigh....and thats good. She was 64 pounds last time she was at the vet (after her spay).


ILoveMyGolden said:


> I won't post this in the photo area, but I am in hysterics with Fin right now!
> 
> My Etsy purchase for Fin arrived in the mail today!



OMG that might be the best picture ever!!!!! What an awesome day you will have at your wedding! So many memories to cherish Justine 


jackie_hubert said:


> Awww...that's so cute. Hehe, however, if I found cosmo on any furniture without my permission he'd be on big trouble too. Never gone on the bed unless invited.


Roxy is not restricted from furniture, though she almost always chooses the tile or carpet to sleep on. At night I actually like her on the bed... and end up wondering why if she isnt there.


----------



## KaMu

Just thought Id share these pics I took with my cell phone they are a little blurry but her expressions I love! The last picture is roxy sleeping. I had mentioned shes a side sleeper........a very laid back side sleeper. lol


----------



## jweisman54

Cute pics of Roxy!

Might have to put Izzy on Prozac!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/97031-prozac-ocd.html


----------



## Jamm

Roxy is so cute!! She looks so happy


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

One thing after another: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...e-might-well-live-vet-clinic.html#post1431279


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

The Etsy seller of Fin's outfit is: petscache on Etsy

We had such a great weekend, I am about to leave for North Bay (3 1/2 hour drive) then to Ottawa from North bay Monday night and I am si bummed after seeing Fin's gums. Things have been awesome, and now this.

We went to the conservation area today, Fin had some good swims and is now taking a nap. I need to pack and get ready to go! Wish the sun would stay out, some clouds keep getting in the way, but it was nice to have a decent weather weekend, makes it feel like the hot weather will get here eventually.

Not sure when we'll head up to the vet, I'll be back late Tuesday night, so we'll see.


----------



## jweisman54

ILoveMyGolden said:


> One thing after another: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...e-might-well-live-vet-clinic.html#post1431279


Hope everything turns out ok with Fin. Keep us posted.


----------



## iansgran

Justine, you certainly have had your share of bad luck. I am glad you are having the vet look at his mouth, but chances are it is something simple.
We got back from my daughter's wedding this afternoon. It was very nice and all went smoothly except her brother was almost late. Considering he was 4 weeks late in coming into the world, things haven't much changed on that front. Jaro had a good time staying at his previous trainer's house with her family and dogs. She said he was a real sweetheart but indeed did steal a sock or two (I had warned her) and that he sure liked to be near by you. Yep, that is my velcro dog for sure. Sound asleep and you move to another room and he wakes and follows. She said he really liked playing with her Vizula who had to go into the crate once or twice to get some rest. She has an Golden, too, but he is a bit too mature for puppy games.


----------



## Jamm

Aw Justine, Poor fin  If he was feeling better you coulda brought Fin by for a visit! So sorry the vet feels like your second home.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Trev really wanted to come on the road with me for these two days, and Fin too!

I'm in North Bay now. Will call vet office 1st thing tomorrow to book Fin's appointment.

Hope it's the canine papilloma....that's the best case scenario  Fin has had a lot of contact with young dogs though  So I feel horrible.


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Trev really wanted to come on the road with me for these two days, and Fin too!
> 
> I'm in North Bay now. Will call vet office 1st thing tomorrow to book Fin's appointment.
> 
> Hope it's the canine papilloma....that's the best case scenario  Fin has had a lot of contact with young dogs though  So I feel horrible.


Lonely without your boys........
Think positive positive thoughts about Fins upcoming vet visit Justine. We can handle anything that comes along but Ill bet this is just going to be annoyance more than anything..


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I think my boys are more lonely without me!! I went to university here so enjoyed catching up with friends and staying at a friends place tonight instead of a hotel!!

Fin is apparently up at the front door waiting for me to come home!

Agreed about this turning out to be an annoyance! Glad to get it checked though, and cross the "worst" off the list.


----------



## DianaM

It was such a beautiful weekend and I couldn't really enjoy it with Gracie! I hope this coming weekend is just as nice. Can't wait to get the sutures out! I bought one of those easy walk harnesses too. It should be here on Wednesday which should give us a couple days to get used to it before the doggy event coming up. I have to double check with the vet that she will be ok to go.

Sorry about Fin! Hope he feels better.


----------



## jweisman54

Still waiting to hear from the vet about giving Izzy prozac for this OCD issue.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sgran said:


> Justine, you certainly have had your share of bad luck. I am glad you are having the vet look at his mouth, but chances are it is something simple.
> We got back from my daughter's wedding this afternoon. It was very nice and all went smoothly except her brother was almost late. Considering he was 4 weeks late in coming into the world, things haven't much changed on that front. Jaro had a good time staying at his previous trainer's house with her family and dogs. She said he was a real sweetheart but indeed did steal a sock or two (I had warned her) and that he sure liked to be near by you. Yep, that is my velcro dog for sure. Sound asleep and you move to another room and he wakes and follows. She said he really liked playing with her Vizula who had to go into the crate once or twice to get some rest. She has an Golden, too, but he is a bit too mature for puppy games.


Aww, Alfie is a velcro dog too. I think he's sound asleep, leave the rooma dn suddenly he's by my side again! Occasionly I've gone in the bathroom and he's whined outside!!! 



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Trev really wanted to come on the road with me for these two days, and Fin too!
> 
> I'm in North Bay now. Will call vet office 1st thing tomorrow to book Fin's appointment.
> 
> Hope it's the canine papilloma....that's the best case scenario  Fin has had a lot of contact with young dogs though  So I feel horrible.


Big hugs for Fin! Im sure it'll turn out to be nothing but I know how you feel. I worry about every tiny thing too! 

Anyone having slipper problems? As in, Alfie is constantly stealing my slippers! :no: He doesn't steal anyone elses shoes or slipper...just mine!!!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy steals slippers, sneakers and very heavy motorcycle boots too!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Joyce, glad I'm not the only one here with the slipper problem. I've virtually given him my old pair just to satisfy him. He doesn't really eat them, just runs around with them in his mouth trying to get us to chase him for them!!!!!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Slipper and flip flop thief here.....


----------



## iansgran

Cosmo and Finlay both sick with who knows what. Sure hope for good vet visits.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Still waiting to hear from the vet about giving Izzy prozac for this OCD issue.


Joyce your serious about the prozac?





I guess I could say I have the same issues, but Roxy doesnt seem to bother shoes unless they are ON my feet. She likes to take my slipper off my foot (If I let her and sometimes I do) and waits for me to notice, so she can bring it back and get a treat. If I ignore her she not interested in the slipper anymore 
However my flip flops she wants bad and I'm not playing games with those!  They are cheapy drug store flip flops but I love em! She wants to eat the beading...... Nope, not gonna happen. She prefers paper over shoes anyway. DH says we should have named her shredder 


Maya's_Mom said:


> Slipper and flip flop thief here.....


----------



## amandanmaggie

DianaM said:


> It was such a beautiful weekend and I couldn't really enjoy it with Gracie! I hope this coming weekend is just as nice. Can't wait to get the sutures out! I bought one of those easy walk harnesses too. It should be here on Wednesday which should give us a couple days to get used to it before the doggy event coming up. I have to double check with the vet that she will be ok to go.
> 
> Sorry about Fin! Hope he feels better.


 
I think that's what I got maggie for our walks. It has the loop in the front, so that you can have more control. I think it's the same one, and if it is, it works wonderfully. Maggie hardly ever pulls with hers. 

Maggie tore up 2 pool sweep hoses, each 25 dollars, and she broke the chlorine floater, so she's grounded from the pool for a few days. Hope she stops the destructive stage soon. She's also recently tried to steal bread off the counter, which she's never done. I caught her, though, and yelled at her. She hasn't tried doing it since. It seems like she is so destructive and sneaky about doing what she wants to do, lately. She's not as obedient, too, which is discouraging. Do you think putting her in another training class will help?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin is going in for surgery tomorrow. Bah....

I am in Ottawa...FINALLY.

6+ hours of driving today, grabbed some dinner and now sitting in bed and can't wait to crash, but just want to be home to take Fin to vet tomorrow am.

Part of my extra driving tonight was to hand deliver a scholarship notification to one of our potential students, she won a $20000 scholarship! I knocked on their door and a Golden came to the door first, I nearly cried (great first impression!) being away from Fin and seeing her face, oh man! We had a good cuddle, but then I got to work, but it was so nice to see her missing my Fin! She also rides (horses!) like I used to and we had a lot in common, so that was pretty awesome, I hope the scholarship is enough to sway her to come to the University I work for!

I will be home just around the same time Trev gets home with Fin, he'll have to go up and back there twice as he'll just drop him off in the am for surgery and then pick him up later. 

I am going to go check out my post about this, there's one reply I really want to respond too (I saw it on my blackberry, but don't have the patience to respond on there!!)


----------



## jackie_hubert

Do you work in recruitment? I worked in recruitment at ubc for 4 years, and then for a short time for the scholarship office. Then moved over to student development.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

jackie_hubert said:


> Do you work in recruitment? I worked in recruitment at ubc for 4 years, and then for a short time for the scholarship office. Then moved over to student development.


Yep 

Admissions & Recruitment Officer is my title! I event plan, assess all high school applicants and travel/recruit  In my 4th year!


----------



## jackie_hubert

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Yep
> 
> Admissions & Recruitment Officer is my title! I event plan, assess all high school applicants and travel/recruit  In my 4th year!


Are you at U of Ottawa?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

jackie_hubert said:


> Are you at U of Ottawa?


Right now....yes! Working here tomorrow. But I work for UOIT in Oshawa.


----------



## DianaM

amandanmaggie said:


> I think that's what I got maggie for our walks. It has the loop in the front, so that you can have more control. I think it's the same one, and if it is, it works wonderfully. Maggie hardly ever pulls with hers.
> 
> Maggie tore up 2 pool sweep hoses, each 25 dollars, and she broke the chlorine floater, so she's grounded from the pool for a few days. Hope she stops the destructive stage soon. She's also recently tried to steal bread off the counter, which she's never done. I caught her, though, and yelled at her. She hasn't tried doing it since. It seems like she is so destructive and sneaky about doing what she wants to do, lately. She's not as obedient, too, which is discouraging. Do you think putting her in another training class will help?


Yup that sounds like the same one! I didn't want to get the one that goes over her snout. I was really hoping to avoid using a harness at all but she's been a real pain walking lately and I want to actually enjoy walking with her. 

I must be really lucky with Gracie because she doesn't really destroy anything but her toys. I even left a gift bag with a box of chocolates on the dining room chair (on accident) overnight and she didn't even notice it. But I can definitely tell she is ready to burn some energy off because she has put holes in 3 toys this week. 

I do think another class with Maggie will help! I notice that Gracie is a little rusty if we don't practice everyday so I at least try to do basic commands daily. I can't wait to start our next class in a couple weeks!

This morning I woke up to a big storm. I got ready as usual but when I started heading down the stairs I saw Gracie standing at the bottom. She must have been scared because usually she's passed out on her bed. She followed me around as I made my coffee and lunch. Poor girl. I tried to wait out the storm before I left my house but it didn't seem to end.


----------



## jweisman54

KaMu said:


> Joyce your serious about the prozac?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, she started taking 30 mg this morning. She has such a compulsion about pulling her fur out and eating it. I have to break the cycle and just behavior modification or just prozac won't do it. It has to be a combination of the two. It takes at least a month for the meds to start working though. Until then, I will just be trying to use the behavior methods. :uhoh:


----------



## DianaM

jweisman54 said:


> Yup, she started taking 30 mg this morning. She has such a compulsion about pulling her fur out and eating it. I have to break the cycle and just behavior modification or just prozac won't do it. It has to be a combination of the two. It takes at least a month for the meds to start working though. Until then, I will just be trying to use the behavior methods. :uhoh:


Good luck with Izzy! I hope she can get out of that behavior soon.


----------



## jweisman54

Thanks Diana, I am hoping so too. I was just speaking with the mom of one of Izzy's littermates and she is having same issues with him. Her vet also told her that he is of extra high energy level for a golden. He is not pulling fur out but exhibiting different behaviors.

I have since written a letter to the breeder which I will post here.

_I just wanted to let you know that I am having behavioral issues with Izzy. She has been diagnosed as having an Obsessive Compulsive Disorder. It started out by her chasing her tail many months ago which then led to her pulling out most of her tail fur and eating it. Now that the tail fur is gone, she has started pulling out the fur in her hind quarters. I have brought her to the vet and she has seen several different behavioral trainers, all of which have told me to put her on Prozac which I started today. 

The vet has told me that she is way too high strung and has a much higher energy level than most goldens do. I believe that she inherited this from Kobe. I remember the day I first went to see the pups when Izzy was only 4 weeks old and Kobe was jumping fences and landing on the roof tops of your small sheds. I should have known then, that there might be an issue down the road.

I also believe that you are not trying to better the breed. If you were, then you would not be breeding your females every time they go into season. This is the third time in a row that Abbey has had a litter. That is NOT healthy for her which I am sure you know. 

In retrospect, I should have walked away before I put a deposit on Izzy. Neither Kobe or Abbey had every been shown yet you choose to sell the pups for $1,000. If I ever get another pup, it will NOT be from a back yard breeder._

I am not trying to bash all byb's but this had to be done.


----------



## Jamm

Hey Justine, if your having golden withdrawl Joey and I can meet up with ya! If your still in town today/tomorrow afternoon. Im in Carleton place... crappy little town just west of Ottawa lol. Thats awesome about seeing a golden at one of your stops though!


----------



## Jamm

Joyce I am so sorry about Izzy. That is a very good strong letter though! She needs to know what she is doing.


----------



## jweisman54

I just received an email back from the "breeder" asking why I am mad at her. 

Some people just don't get it.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Joyce your letter was very well worded. You needed to voice your concern to the breeder, Izzy has issues which come from the parents.... it needs to be pointed out to them, that their breeding habits are not healthy. Too bad she can't see why you are frustrated....

And all our best wishes to Izzy. Hopefully the prozac will help stop the fur pulling....


----------



## jweisman54

Maya's_Mom said:


> Joyce your letter was very well worded. You needed to voice your concern to the breeder, Izzy has issues which come from the parents.... it needs to be pointed out to them, that their breeding habits are not healthy. Too bad she can't see why you are frustrated....
> 
> And all our best wishes to Izzy. Hopefully the prozac will help stop the fur pulling....


Thanks Brianne, It will take a while for the prozac to kick in. Until then, I just have to be vigilant about watching what she does. It seems that when ever she gets aroused be it by me petting her or scratching her, or just being next to her, that is when she starts chasing the tail. She seems to be getting over stimulated. I am throwing the ball a lot in the house for her to fetch which also works but as soon as she goes to lie down, she will start in again with the fur pulling. It is a vicious cycle! When she was on the benedryl this weekend, she seemed to be better but that was probably only because she was so tired from it.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

amandanmaggie said:


> I think that's what I got maggie for our walks. It has the loop in the front, so that you can have more control. I think it's the same one, and if it is, it works wonderfully. Maggie hardly ever pulls with hers.
> 
> Maggie tore up 2 pool sweep hoses, each 25 dollars, and she broke the chlorine floater, so she's grounded from the pool for a few days. Hope she stops the destructive stage soon. She's also recently tried to steal bread off the counter, which she's never done. I caught her, though, and yelled at her. She hasn't tried doing it since. It seems like she is so destructive and sneaky about doing what she wants to do, lately. She's not as obedient, too, which is discouraging. Do you think putting her in another training class will help?


Hehe...naughty Maggie! Alfie's in destruct mode too at the moment so you're not alone! He's been in obedience classes virtually every week since he was 12 weeks old and I'm glad I've done that as the continuety has been good for him. We should be finishing obedience this week if he passes the test, then that's it - there are no more classes for obedience unless I wanted to do it competatively...and I'm not tempting fate their.  I know it's probably different over here in the UK though. 
I would definately sign up for more classes if you can - it's not just about doing certain commands but I found its helped hugely when it comes to controlling him in all sorts of situations, because every week he meets up with other dogs and people and has had to learn to behave. 



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Fin is going in for surgery tomorrow. Bah....
> 
> I am in Ottawa...FINALLY.
> 
> 6+ hours of driving today, grabbed some dinner and now sitting in bed and can't wait to crash, but just want to be home to take Fin to vet tomorrow am.
> 
> Part of my extra driving tonight was to hand deliver a scholarship notification to one of our potential students, she won a $20000 scholarship! I knocked on their door and a Golden came to the door first, I nearly cried (great first impression!) being away from Fin and seeing her face, oh man! We had a good cuddle, but then I got to work, but it was so nice to see her missing my Fin! She also rides (horses!) like I used to and we had a lot in common, so that was pretty awesome, I hope the scholarship is enough to sway her to come to the University I work for!
> 
> I will be home just around the same time Trev gets home with Fin, he'll have to go up and back there twice as he'll just drop him off in the am for surgery and then pick him up later.
> 
> I am going to go check out my post about this, there's one reply I really want to respond too (I saw it on my blackberry, but don't have the patience to respond on there!!)


Aww, we will think good thoughts for you and Fin. Let us know as soon as you have news.......



jweisman54 said:


> Thanks Diana, I am hoping so too. I was just speaking with the mom of one of Izzy's littermates and she is having same issues with him. Her vet also told her that he is of extra high energy level for a golden. He is not pulling fur out but exhibiting different behaviors.
> 
> I have since written a letter to the breeder which I will post here.
> 
> _I just wanted to let you know that I am having behavioral issues with Izzy. She has been diagnosed as having an Obsessive Compulsive Disorder. It started out by her chasing her tail many months ago which then led to her pulling out most of her tail fur and eating it. Now that the tail fur is gone, she has started pulling out the fur in her hind quarters. I have brought her to the vet and she has seen several different behavioral trainers, all of which have told me to put her on Prozac which I started today. _
> 
> _The vet has told me that she is way too high strung and has a much higher energy level than most goldens do. I believe that she inherited this from Kobe. I remember the day I first went to see the pups when Izzy was only 4 weeks old and Kobe was jumping fences and landing on the roof tops of your small sheds. I should have known then, that there might be an issue down the road._
> 
> _I also believe that you are not trying to better the breed. If you were, then you would not be breeding your females every time they go into season. This is the third time in a row that Abbey has had a litter. That is NOT healthy for her which I am sure you know. _
> 
> _In retrospect, I should have walked away before I put a deposit on Izzy. Neither Kobe or Abbey had every been shown yet you choose to sell the pups for $1,000. If I ever get another pup, it will NOT be from a back yard breeder._
> 
> I am not trying to bash all byb's but this had to be done.


Wow Joyce...well done! I don't think I would have been brave enough. Over here the max limit is 6 litters per bitch during it's life but as of next year it will go down to 4 litters max. But of course byb's dont register the dogs/litters usually so they get away with it.


----------



## jweisman54

This byb has all of her dogs registered. I even called the AKC today and there is nothing they can do to prevent her from continuously breeding. I filed a complain with the Better Business Bureau of Rhode Island. We will see what happens with that.

I also sent another email to her. This is a copy of it.

Christine,

I was just speaking with my lawyer and he advised me to inquire as to whether you would issue some type of money back refund to me to cover the costs that I have incurred to seek out professional and medical help for Izzy's inherited issues.

It is not beyond my capabilities to make it difficult for you to continue to sell your puppies under false pretenses, ie. that you are trying to better the breed.

Please let me know how you would like to proceed.


----------



## jweisman54

Charlotte, 
My feeling was, that I have nothing to lose and everything to gain. People should know who they are dealing with if they purchase a pup from her. Any way that I can, I will spread the bad word about her shady operation. I love my pup but she is a handful at times with her behaviors. I do hope the medication works along with the behavior modification that we are working on. Most of the time, she is a great pup. Always eager to play but get so worked up so easily that she just has to eat her fur. Her brother has major issues as well and his mom wanted to re-home him but did not.

It is unfortunately that some people try to make a living by breeding and breeding. I honestly hope she gets stuck with her 3 remaining pups from this last litter.


----------



## DianaM

So sorry what you're going through Joyce! That is not fair to Izzy's parents OR the puppies who are born with these issues. I hope you can get Izzy's behavior under control. Good luck with that greeder!


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> KaMu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joyce your serious about the prozac?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, she started taking 30 mg this morning. She has such a compulsion about pulling her fur out and eating it. I have to break the cycle and just behavior modification or just prozac won't do it. It has to be a combination of the two. It takes at least a month for the meds to start working though. Until then, I will just be trying to use the behavior methods. :uhoh:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so sorry about all this your having to go through with Izzy
> I hope the meds help Joyce, I really do.
> 
> 
> Jamm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joyce I am so sorry about Izzy. That is a very good strong letter though! She needs to know what she is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, a well put letter, straight to the point.
> 
> 
> jweisman54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just received an email back from the "breeder" asking why I am mad at her.
> 
> Some people just don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :doh:
Click to expand...


----------



## iansgran

Jaro and I are anxious to hear how Fin and Cosmo are doing, and as soon as the meds begin to kick in how Izzy is doing.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Jamm said:


> Hey Justine, if your having golden withdrawl Joey and I can meet up with ya! If your still in town today/tomorrow afternoon. Im in Carleton place... crappy little town just west of Ottawa lol. Thats awesome about seeing a golden at one of your stops though!


lol, I know where CP is! I have been there a few times for high school visits! 

I got your message too...next time!! I was in/out of town too quickly!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin and Trev are out cold here beside me, busy day for them both!

Fin is fine. No surgery, but he did still go under the anesthetic (sp?) and so was a groggy boy even when I got home.

Definitely the canine papilloma and the vets both saw him when he was "out" and said it looks like it's regressed some since the weekend, and are going to let it do its own thing for the next week and then go from there.

I'm tired, going to hit the hay after catching up on emails, will try to get back on here tomorrow night. Thanks for all the well wishes everyone.....really appreciate it! I am glad to be back home.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Izzy and her parents do really deserve better than to be caught in this breeding program. I commend you for your courage in telling her how you feel. 

I'm so glad that Fin is starting to get better and that the blisters were nothing too serious.

Cosmo's recent issues also turned out to be something minor, anal gland issues, and he's just fine now.


----------



## DianaM

Gracie is always entertaining. This is apparently where she slept last night. I think she was on groundhog watch ever since she saw one playing around in our yard yesterday.


----------



## jweisman54

Gracie the watchdog! That is great Diana.

Update: 
Izzy is on day two of the Prozac. So far no side effects. She may be a little bit drowsy although I can't really tell. It could be the weather, been rainy and cold here and she always seems to get like that when it rains. (Very humanistic qualities for a dog don't you think?) The vet says it will take a good month for the meds to start kicking in but with lots of redirection and training and training and more training, hopefully all will be better.

For those of you who are not burdened with ticks, just wanted to let you all know that I found one on my rug today where Izzy lies when I am out and it was DEAD. I know the Frontline is working....yay!

I am so glad Cosmo's issue was nothing terrible. Phew!


----------



## Jamm

Im glad to hear that Izzy is hopefully on the mend and that Cosmo and Fin's issues are all cleared! Boy have we had a year with our pups. Gotchya days are next month  !!


----------



## DianaM

Gracie's Gotcha Day is on the 22nd... only 11 days away!


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy's gotcha day is June 2


----------



## Jamm

Joeys is june 12. I guess I should have known that they would be late may/early June gotchya days! Joeys was June 12 at 8weeks old!


----------



## iansgran

Glad to hear Izzy, Cosmo and Fin are doing better. Diana, bet she was trying to be cool if you weather has been as warm (HOT) as it has here.


----------



## jweisman54

What is everyone's gotcha day on this thread. We know some already.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

We picked up Fin on June 18th!!

He hated that car ride! Loves them now!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Alfie's gotcha day was June 19th!!!!!!! Though, saturday will be the 1yr anniversary of the day I first got to see him, although I didn't know which one he was, when he was about 3 weeks old. 

yikes...getting nervous. Got Mr A's final obedience test in half an hour. I really hope he has a good night and passes or we'll have to retake the whole course again...plus more $$$!!!!!!!!


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> Izzy and her parents do really deserve better than to be caught in this breeding program. I commend you for your courage in telling her how you feel.
> 
> I'm so glad that Fin is starting to get better and that the blisters were nothing too serious.
> 
> Cosmo's recent issues also turned out to be something minor, anal gland issues, and he's just fine now.


Good! I was waiting to hear how Cosmo was. Jackie it maybe the food...at least this was my girls problem after I had changed her food. Once I changed to a different food she was fine and hasn't had the problem since. I know you want to keep Cosmo on the diet that is finally working for him, so I think if you found something to bulk up his stool a bit, he'd still be ok.



Beautiful pictures of a beautiful girl 


Joyce how is Izzy today?


Personality: Ive noticed more and more and it even seems like weekly Roxy personality blooms. Just last night DH and I were laughing so hard at Roxy. Ill try to explain but you know I tend to get wordy.
I had told Roxy to sit on the couch, we do this every night, she jumps onto the couch and than noses her treat box which on the ledge behind the couch, I grab a handful of treats and we practice in a fun way, watch me. So we did that and once finished. I was teasing/playing with her by turning my head quickly away from her and than back to look at her and catch her glimpse. OMG it was sooo funny I swear she ended up laughing with me!!!! Honestly. It got to the point where she also turned her head the opposite way and than tried to catch my glance. When we did it at the same time and our eyes met, it was hysterical. The funnest part is she played along!!!! How did she know to do that! lol All I could do was hug that big girl and thank her for making me laugh so hard. DH was in amazement.

So my point here is just that she becomes more special as the weeks go by.


----------



## KaMu

ooops, just read your update on Izzy Joyce.
Gotcha day....I dont remember the date  I want to say July 7th it was a Saturday, I remember that.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> Good! I was waiting to hear how Cosmo was. Jackie it maybe the food...at least this was my girls problem after I had changed her food. Once I changed to a different food she was fine and hasn't had the problem since. I know you want to keep Cosmo on the diet that is finally working for him, so I think if you found something to bulk up his stool a bit, he'd still be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pictures of a beautiful girl
> 
> 
> Joyce how is Izzy today?
> 
> 
> Personality: Ive noticed more and more and it even seems like weekly Roxy personality blooms. Just last night DH and I were laughing so hard at Roxy. Ill try to explain but you know I tend to get wordy.
> I had told Roxy to sit on the couch, we do this every night, she jumps onto the couch and than noses her treat box which on the ledge behind the couch, I grab a handful of treats and we practice in a fun way, watch me. So we did that and once finished. I was teasing/playing with her by turning my head quickly away from her and than back to look at her and catch her glimpse. OMG it was sooo funny I swear she ended up laughing with me!!!! Honestly. It got to the point where she also turned her head the opposite way and than tried to catch my glance. When we did it at the same time and our eyes met, it was hysterical. The funnest part is she played along!!!! How did she know to do that! lol All I could do was hug that big girl and thank her for making me laugh so hard. DH was in amazement.
> 
> So my point here is just that she becomes more special as the weeks go by.


Aww that is so sweet, I can just imagine it! 



KaMu said:


> ooops, just read your update on Izzy Joyce.
> Gotcha day....I dont remember the date  I want to say July 7th it was a Saturday, I remember that.


Shame on you Kathleen...shame on you!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

We didn't pass our Gold obedience test in the end. I'm not entirely suprised as there is a big leap from Silver to Gold. I'm so proud though as we only *just* failed. It also made me realise how much I love going to class and I've decided once we have finished Gold I'm gonna carry on and do the 'top class' that they have - no tests but ongoing lessons in commanding at a distance, retrieveing, clicker training etc that sort of thing.


----------



## jweisman54

I think I need to come visit you Charlotte and enroll Izzy in that class, LOL!!!


----------



## KaMu

Alfie's Girl said:


> We didn't pass our Gold obedience test in the end. I'm not entirely suprised as there is a big leap from Silver to Gold. I'm so proud though as we only *just* failed. It also made me realise how much I love going to class and I've decided once we have finished Gold I'm gonna carry on and do the 'top class' that they have - no tests but ongoing lessons in commanding at a distance, retrieveing, clicker training etc that sort of thing.


Well I think Congrats are in order! Good job Charlotte and Alfie  Alfie passed, hes a winner here. If that test was anything like ours the greeting are very hard, we initially didnt do well and had to retake that section. Ill tell you it was sheer luck that she passed the second time. She is not consistent, (which means I am not consistent) and I don't think most puppies or very young dogs are if they arnt trained faithfully several times daily since day one in the home. Maybe a few are, but that is where I think temperament comes into play.......maybe
Anyway that's my own analysis 



I stopped going to the class we had signed up for, I'm not going this week either. I just got to caught up in training to much too many times a week.
Plus I had/have the online class "recall seminar" with Susan Garrett, the recall section is finished but all the info is still there for me to use over the next year. We decided to continue on with this for another year as she trains her young puppy Swagger. I figure there is lots to be learned here, and I can do this at home.
Im sure we will do classes again in the future because we do enjoy getting out and about!


----------



## KaMu

Shame on you Kathleen...shame on you! [/QUOTE]


Yea yea I know! I had the emails saved from our correspondence times dates etc. But, I have no clue where they went...I may have deleted them. I do that from time to time. I get a bug to clean up the computer, like housecleaning lol


----------



## iansgran

Mea culpa. I too am not sure of the exact gotya date. I know he was 9 weeks and it was a Saturday. If I went to look for his papers and the contract I am sure I could find it, but gosh can't afford another celebration. Jaro has too much stuff already. 
Kathleen, the story was very cute. I will try that with Jaro, or something similar. His only real consistency is what he will do for food.


----------



## jweisman54

Does anyone know whatever happened to Pix, Vash's mom, who started this whole thread?

I tried to send her a PM but never received a response.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo's gotcha day is May...29???

I must say I'm seeing some improvement in cosmo's walking, or he was just very hungry today. Either way, we had a good 2 hr walk when I got home from work, in the rain. He got all muddy so I gave him a much needed bath, which he actually didn't mind. He kept nibbling on my ears which made me giggle and him pretty giddy. Then he nearly dragged the cat into the tub, which made the cat angry and cosmo even giddier (?). Then he zoomed around the house with his antler in his mouth and now he is curled up beside me on the floor.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> I think I need to come visit you Charlotte and enroll Izzy in that class, LOL!!!


You're more than welcome Joyce! 



KaMu said:


> Well I think Congrats are in order! Good job Charlotte and Alfie  Alfie passed, hes a winner here. If that test was anything like ours the greeting are very hard, we initially didnt do well and had to retake that section. Ill tell you it was sheer luck that she passed the second time. She is not consistent, (which means I am not consistent) and I don't think most puppies or very young dogs are if they arnt trained faithfully several times daily since day one in the home. Maybe a few are, but that is where I think temperament comes into play.......maybe
> Anyway that's my own analysis
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped going to the class we had signed up for, I'm not going this week either. I just got to caught up in training to much too many times a week.
> Plus I had/have the online class "recall seminar" with Susan Garrett, the recall section is finished but all the info is still there for me to use over the next year. We decided to continue on with this for another year as she trains her young puppy Swagger. I figure there is lots to be learned here, and I can do this at home.
> Im sure we will do classes again in the future because we do enjoy getting out and about!


Aww thanks! Alfie's not consistent either - it was sheer fluke we even passed Silver! I didn't know that you could do classes online, that must be so useful. 




jweisman54 said:


> Does anyone know whatever happened to Pix, Vash's mom, who started this whole thread?
> 
> I tried to send her a PM but never received a response.


Lol, I wonder that sometimes - she'll have a shock when she next loggs in and finds the thread will zillions of posts! 



jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo's gotcha day is May...29???
> 
> I must say I'm seeing some improvement in cosmo's walking, or he was just very hungry today. Either way, we had a good 2 hr walk when I got home from work, in the rain. He got all muddy so I gave him a much needed bath, which he actually didn't mind. He kept nibbling on my ears which made me giggle and him pretty giddy. Then he nearly dragged the cat into the tub, which made the cat angry and cosmo even giddier (?). Then he zoomed around the house with his antler in his mouth and now he is curled up beside me on the floor.


Yay, go Cosmo! Alfie hasn't been bathed for about 6 months as he eas too heavey for me and my dad to life into the bath lol!!! The mud just sorta falls off eventually anyway!


----------



## DianaM

Gracie got her sutures out yesterday! The vet said she's free to go back to normal life. As a reward for being such a good girl the past 2 weeks, we let her run around in the sprinklers last night. She had a good time, zooming around like a nutcase lol. I'm so happy to be done with the restrictions! I also got her easy walk harness in the mail yesterday. I ordered a medium and it fits JUST perfect but there is no room for growth (not that I want her to grow anyway). I will attempt our first "easy" walk after work today. We also got her county license yesterday so we can sign up for the dog park again. I'm sure she will be thrilled to go back! On Saturday we are going to a doggy event and we might attempt dock diving. Can't wait!


----------



## jweisman54

DianaM said:


> Gracie got her sutures out yesterday! The vet said she's free to go back to normal life. As a reward for being such a good girl the past 2 weeks, we let her run around in the sprinklers last night. She had a good time, zooming around like a nutcase lol. I'm so happy to be done with the restrictions! I also got her easy walk harness in the mail yesterday. I ordered a medium and it fits JUST perfect but there is no room for growth (not that I want her to grow anyway). I will attempt our first "easy" walk after work today. We also got her county license yesterday so we can sign up for the dog park again. I'm sure she will be thrilled to go back! On Saturday we are going to a doggy event and we might attempt dock diving. Can't wait!


I got a M/L for the Easy Walk but it just doesn't work for Izzy. She still pulls too much on it although I haven't tried it in a while. I still prefer the Gentle Leader.

I hope they don't grow any more....61 lbs is enough!


----------



## jweisman54

*New pics of Izzy taken last night*

I need to get some pics of Izzy outside but for now, these will have to do.

















​


----------



## KaMu

Precious Izzy....I think she is just waiting for a nose kiss


----------



## KaMu

DianaM said:


> Gracie got her sutures out yesterday! The vet said she's free to go back to normal life. As a reward for being such a good girl the past 2 weeks, we let her run around in the sprinklers last night. She had a good time, zooming around like a nutcase lol. I'm so happy to be done with the restrictions! I also got her easy walk harness in the mail yesterday. I ordered a medium and it fits JUST perfect but there is no room for growth (not that I want her to grow anyway). I will attempt our first "easy" walk after work today. We also got her county license yesterday so we can sign up for the dog park again. I'm sure she will be thrilled to go back! On Saturday we are going to a doggy event and we might attempt dock diving. Can't wait!



Yea Gracie!!! All well now! Back to being a Golden  Be sure and post how the dock diving goes with Gracie.....


----------



## DianaM

Aww Izzy is adorable!


----------



## jweisman54

DianaM said:


> Aww Izzy is adorable!


She seems to have similar coloring as Gracie!


----------



## DianaM

jweisman54 said:


> She seems to have similar coloring as Gracie!


Yea that is for sure! I love my blondie


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy's ears are the darkest part of her body and she is mostly all white on her chest and belly and legs.


----------



## jweisman54

*New Pics*

Izzy's new friend, Buddy, a 6 year old red golden who lives across the street.​




































​


----------



## Alfie's Girl

DianaM said:


> Gracie got her sutures out yesterday! The vet said she's free to go back to normal life. As a reward for being such a good girl the past 2 weeks, we let her run around in the sprinklers last night. She had a good time, zooming around like a nutcase lol. I'm so happy to be done with the restrictions! I also got her easy walk harness in the mail yesterday. I ordered a medium and it fits JUST perfect but there is no room for growth (not that I want her to grow anyway). I will attempt our first "easy" walk after work today. We also got her county license yesterday so we can sign up for the dog park again. I'm sure she will be thrilled to go back! On Saturday we are going to a doggy event and we might attempt dock diving. Can't wait!


Yay! Dock diving sounds like fun - lots of piccs please! 

Joyce, gorgeous photos of Izzy - her face is so similar to Alfie's!


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> Izzy's new friend, Buddy, a 6 year old red golden who lives across the street.​
> 
> 
> ​


Love is in the air!

I love Izzy's super black nose.


----------



## KaMu

How did that play go between the two of them Joyce?


----------



## jweisman54

They had a great time but because Buddy is so overweight he doesn't move so quickly. He has already dropped 20 lbs. too! He was well over 100 lbs. when my neighbor, who is a police officer, adopted him. Izzy had a blast running free in a fenced in yard and his kids threw her the ball and she ran and ran!


----------



## jweisman54

Alfie's Girl said:


> Yay! Dock diving sounds like fun - lots of piccs please!
> 
> Joyce, gorgeous photos of Izzy - her face is so similar to Alfie's!


If Izzy didn't have a darker line between her eyes I would get her confused with Alfie and a couple of the other pups!


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> They had a great time but because Buddy is so overweight he doesn't move so quickly. He has already dropped 20 lbs. too! He was well over 100 lbs. when my neighbor, who is a police officer, adopted him. Izzy had a blast running free in a fenced in yard and his kids threw her the ball and she ran and ran!


I wish everyone lived close by here! Oh well.

Buddy didn't look overweight to me, but what do I know


----------



## Jamm

Ah man Joey can be so annoying with me. He will just sit there or stand here and start trying to play with my feet. I just wanna sit here!! My god it is annoying. I feel bad getting mad at him cuz I know he just wants to play but sometimes mommy just wants to do nothing!


----------



## cstdenis1

What a beautiful dog! Impressive head...love him!


----------



## DianaM

Jamm said:


> Ah man Joey can be so annoying with me. He will just sit there or stand here and start trying to play with my feet. I just wanna sit here!! My god it is annoying. I feel bad getting mad at him cuz I know he just wants to play but sometimes mommy just wants to do nothing!


Haha.. I always heard about the boy vs girl thing and they say girls can be more independent. That was fine with me! Right now Gracie is in her play area on her back playing with a toy so we can watch hockey in peace! She will come cuddle with us soon I'm sure.


----------



## Jamm

Lol yea! He is always like a little kid goin 'MOMMY, MOMMYY, MOMMYYY!!!' love the guy but jeeezzz!! haha. He is very lucky he's cute!


----------



## DianaM

Hahaha no doubt! Kevin is saying the same about Gracie right now as she is squeaking her loud toy while he's trying to watch the game.


----------



## jweisman54

Funny you should say that Diana, Izzy is playing tug with her big squeak ball.


----------



## DianaM

Grrr.. I hate all the noises outside in the spring! Gracie gets so distracted and won't go to the bathroom! She especially gets fixated on one house.


----------



## jackie_hubert

I'm wondering if you guys might read and give opinions on a publication I'm preparing for work for our Education Library. This is the first draft. There is so much more to say but I need to keep it to one page.

*More Info on Choosing a Reputable Breeder*
The above-mentioned “Golden Rules” (THIS IS ANOTHER DOCUMENT THAT IS CURRENTLY THE ONLY PUBLICATION WE HAVE ON THE TOPIC. IT IS AN ABBREVIATION OF THE GOLDEN RULES ON THE CKC WEBSITE: Finding a Reputable Breeder) are very useful when choosing a reputable breeder. Note, however, that these rules are a minimum requirement for breeding dogs generally. Your breeder of choice should also follow many other breed-specific standards, such as those set by the Code of Ethics of the breed club(s) they belong to (they should belong to at least one) – think of it like your city by-laws or regulations set by a strata. What exactly the rules are depends on the breed. For example, it is not considered reputable to breed a large-breed dog at 18 months, while for some small breeds this would be acceptable. Those breeding mixed breeds such as Golden Doodles (Golden Retriever – Poodle mixes) are not bound by any standards or ethics and therefore can never be considered reputable. If you have a specific breeder in mind you should ask the breed club whether or not the breeder is a member and whether they are known to follow the Code of Ethics of the club.

*Health*
Each breed has unique health concerns and there will be very specific clearances that must be performed by specialists such as cardiologists and ophthalmologists before a dog can be used in breeding. Some of these tests cannot be performed until the dog is over 1, 2, 3, 4 or even 5 years of age depending on the breed. Breed clubs can advise you on which specific health clearances must be performed, at which age, and how often during the dog’s life, as well as how to read the results you will see on clearance papers. For example, a Golden Retriever must have passing heart, eye, elbow and hip clearances in order to be bred. Heart, elbow and hip tests are recommended to be done after 24 month of age, once in the dog’s lifetime, while eye clearances must be done annually. A dog should never be bred without the completion of these tests – they are not optional and they are *not* the same as vet check by a regular veterinarian. 

*Where to Look*
The best place to begin your search for a breeder is your local breed club. They may have a webpage or contact-person that will gladly direct you to member breeders expecting litters. The worst place to look for a breeder is through classified ads or through puppy broker websites (websites giving a listing of available puppies from so-called “reputable breeders” for immediate purchase). No reputable breeder will ever list their dogs in classifieds or broker websites; in fact, a reputable breeder does not need to advertise their dogs at all as they are well-known by people involved in dogs and by the breed clubs. Their dogs are highly sought out and they will generally have a considerable waitlist for puppies (expect about 6 months). Approved buyers are placed on a waitlist often before the puppies have even been conceived, as breedings are rare due to the vast amount of planning that goes into each litter and the time and money it takes to properly train, compete with and clear the dam, and then find a suitable sire and whelp a litter. 

*Purpose in Breeding*
When evaluating a breeder always ask yourself the question: “How does this breeder contribute to the betterment of the breed and to dogs overall?” Reputable breeders breed only in order to create healthier, stronger, more intelligent and more beautiful dogs by choosing the healthiest, strongest, most intelligent and most beautiful dogs for breeding. They determine these dogs based on various competitions such as obedience trials, dog sports and conformation (show). Any reputable breeder will prove the worth of their dogs by participating in such venues and they will seek out winning sires for their dams, sometimes a great ways from home. They are rarely lucky enough to own both a male and female that are such excellent dogs and so genetically compatible that they should be bred to each other (this is why you may not see the sire on the breeder’s premises, but you should always be permitted to visit him). The breeder should confidently be able to supply you with satisfying answers when you ask them: “Why did you choose to breed these dogs, what competitions have they won, why are they the healthiest and best possible examples of the breed?” 

Reputable breeders rarely make money on breeding. They breed primarily for themselves (usually to keep the most promising pup(pies) for future competition and breedings) and thus to produce superior dogs. Puppy sales are actually more a by-product than a goal. Competition is very expensive and it is likely that the sale of litters will not amount to the expense of a good breeding program. If you plan to use a breeder rather than rescuing a dog, supporting reputable breeders not only ensures you are getting a healthy animal but also that you are contributing to good welfare and ethics, and a good future for dogs.

*Useful Resources*

Canadian Kennel Club – www.ckc.ca
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals – www.offa.org

FOR STAFF ONLY
“Buying a Purebred Pup” - http://www.danemist.com/ABCs/BuyingaPurebredPup.html - 
Example of a reputable breeder website: http://www.heritagegoldens.com/


----------



## jackie_hubert

Went to the pet supply store today and bought cosmo a new seatbelt harness (now I remember why we don't usually bring him into the store...). While we were there my husband saw the biggest piece of antler ever! Being the guy that he is he decided that Cosmo can't have just a regular piece of antler but that he must have the biggest, most manly, piece of antler out there. $28 later...


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> I'm wondering if you guys might read and give opinions on a publication I'm preparing for work for our Education Library. This is the first draft. There is so much more to say but I need to keep it to one page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More Info on Choosing a Reputable Breeder*
> The above-mentioned “Golden Rules” (THIS IS ANOTHER DOCUMENT THAT IS CURRENTLY THE ONLY PUBLICATION WE HAVE ON THE TOPIC. IT IS AN ABBREVIATION OF THE GOLDEN RULES ON THE CKC WEBSITE: Finding a Reputable Breeder) are very useful when choosing a reputable breeder. Note, however, that these rules are a minimum requirement for breeding dogs generally. Your breeder of choice should also follow many other breed-specific standards, such as those set by the Code of Ethics of the breed club(s) they belong to (they should belong to at least one) – think of it like your city by-laws or regulations set by a strata. What exactly the rules are depends on the breed. For example, it is not considered reputable to breed a large-breed dog at 18 months, while for some small breeds this would be acceptable. Those breeding mixed breeds such as Golden Doodles (Golden Retriever – Poodle mixes) are not bound by any standards or ethics and therefore can never be considered reputable. If you have a specific breeder in mind you should ask the breed club whether or not the breeder is a member and whether they are known to follow the Code of Ethics of the club.
> 
> *Health*
> Each breed has unique health concerns and there will be very specific clearances that must be performed by specialists such as cardiologists and ophthalmologists before a dog can be used in breeding. Some of these tests cannot be performed until the dog is over 1, 2, 3, 4 or even 5 years of age depending on the breed. Breed clubs can advise you on which specific health clearances must be performed, at which age, and how often during the dog’s life, as well as how to read the results you will see on clearance papers. For example, a Golden Retriever must have passing heart, eye, elbow and hip clearances in order to be bred. Heart, elbow and hip tests are recommended to be done after 24 month of age, once in the dog’s lifetime, while eye clearances must be done annually. A dog should never be bred without the completion of these tests – they are not optional and they are *not* the same as vet check by a regular veterinarian.
> 
> *Where to Look*
> The best place to begin your search for a breeder is your local breed club. They may have a webpage or contact-person that will gladly direct you to member breeders expecting litters. The worst place to look for a breeder is through classified ads or through puppy broker websites (websites giving a listing of available puppies from so-called “reputable breeders” for immediate purchase). No reputable breeder will ever list their dogs in classifieds or broker websites; in fact, a reputable breeder does not need to advertise their dogs at all as they are well-known by people involved in dogs and by the breed clubs. Their dogs are highly sought out and they will generally have a considerable waitlist for puppies (expect about 6 months). Approved buyers are placed on a waitlist often before the puppies have even been conceived, as breedings are rare due to the vast amount of planning that goes into each litter and the time and money it takes to properly train, compete with and clear the dam, and then find a suitable sire and whelp a litter.
> 
> *Purpose in Breeding*
> When evaluating a breeder always ask yourself the question: “How does this breeder contribute to the betterment of the breed and to dogs overall?” Reputable breeders breed only in order to create healthier, stronger, more intelligent and more beautiful dogs by choosing the healthiest, strongest, most intelligent and most beautiful dogs for breeding. They determine these dogs based on various competitions such as obedience trials, dog sports and conformation (show). Any reputable breeder will prove the worth of their dogs by participating in such venues and they will seek out winning sires for their dams, sometimes a great ways from home. They are rarely lucky enough to own both a male and female that are such excellent dogs and so genetically compatible that they should be bred to each other (this is why you may not see the sire on the breeder’s premises, but you should always be permitted to visit him). The breeder should confidently be able to supply you with satisfying answers when you ask them: “Why did you choose to breed these dogs, what competitions have they won, why are they the healthiest and best possible examples of the breed?”
> 
> Reputable breeders rarely make money on breeding. They breed primarily for themselves (usually to keep the most promising pup(pies) for future competition and breedings) and thus to produce superior dogs. Puppy sales are actually more a by-product than a goal. Competition is very expensive and it is likely that the sale of litters will not amount to the expense of a good breeding program. If you plan to use a breeder rather than rescuing a dog, supporting reputable breeders not only ensures you are getting a healthy animal but also that you are contributing to good welfare and ethics, and a good future for dogs.
> 
> *Useful Resources*
> 
> Canadian Kennel Club – www.ckc.ca
> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals – www.offa.org
> 
> FOR STAFF ONLY
> “Buying a Purebred Pup” - http://www.danemist.com/ABCs/BuyingaPurebredPup.html -
> Example of a reputable breeder website: http://www.heritagegoldens.com/


I think you have covered the main points here Jackie. And that is all your looking to do right? Because as you said there is so much more that is just as important to support all of whats already here. Just a year ago I had never even heard the word clearances in ref to a dog. Reputable Breeder yes of course I heard that....but never "clearances". And than when you read what a reputable breeder does you do understand that this is all done for the betterment of the breed and is following the guidelines set forth.


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> Went to the pet supply store today and bought cosmo a new seatbelt harness (now I remember why we don't usually bring him into the store...). While we were there my husband saw the biggest piece of antler ever! Being the guy that he is he decided that Cosmo can't have just a regular piece of antler but that he must have the biggest, most manly, piece of antler out there. $28 later...



Ha! I had my hand on one of those jumbo antlers last week and put it back.......Glad Cosmo is enjoying it so 
BTW nice color scheme in your LR and... I do believe you have my sons dining set


----------



## DianaM

Great article Jackie! I think it is very well written and useful. And that is one awesome antler! Cosmo seems to be enjoying it!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Ah man Joey can be so annoying with me. He will just sit there or stand here and start trying to play with my feet. I just wanna sit here!! My god it is annoying. I feel bad getting mad at him cuz I know he just wants to play but sometimes mommy just wants to do nothing!





Jamm said:


> Lol yea! He is always like a little kid goin 'MOMMY, MOMMYY, MOMMYYY!!!' love the guy but jeeezzz!! haha. He is very lucky he's cute!


I hear ya Jamm...ALL Alfie wants to do is play play play...... :doh:



jackie_hubert said:


> I'm wondering if you guys might read and give opinions on a publication I'm preparing for work for our Education Library. This is the first draft. There is so much more to say but I need to keep it to one page.
> 
> *More Info on Choosing a Reputable Breeder*
> The above-mentioned “Golden Rules” (THIS IS ANOTHER DOCUMENT THAT IS CURRENTLY THE ONLY PUBLICATION WE HAVE ON THE TOPIC. IT IS AN ABBREVIATION OF THE GOLDEN RULES ON THE CKC WEBSITE: Finding a Reputable Breeder) are very useful when choosing a reputable breeder. Note, however, that these rules are a minimum requirement for breeding dogs generally. Your breeder of choice should also follow many other breed-specific standards, such as those set by the Code of Ethics of the breed club(s) they belong to (they should belong to at least one) – think of it like your city by-laws or regulations set by a strata. What exactly the rules are depends on the breed. For example, it is not considered reputable to breed a large-breed dog at 18 months, while for some small breeds this would be acceptable. Those breeding mixed breeds such as Golden Doodles (Golden Retriever – Poodle mixes) are not bound by any standards or ethics and therefore can never be considered reputable. If you have a specific breeder in mind you should ask the breed club whether or not the breeder is a member and whether they are known to follow the Code of Ethics of the club.
> 
> *Health*
> Each breed has unique health concerns and there will be very specific clearances that must be performed by specialists such as cardiologists and ophthalmologists before a dog can be used in breeding. Some of these tests cannot be performed until the dog is over 1, 2, 3, 4 or even 5 years of age depending on the breed. Breed clubs can advise you on which specific health clearances must be performed, at which age, and how often during the dog’s life, as well as how to read the results you will see on clearance papers. For example, a Golden Retriever must have passing heart, eye, elbow and hip clearances in order to be bred. Heart, elbow and hip tests are recommended to be done after 24 month of age, once in the dog’s lifetime, while eye clearances must be done annually. A dog should never be bred without the completion of these tests – they are not optional and they are *not* the same as vet check by a regular veterinarian.
> 
> *Where to Look*
> The best place to begin your search for a breeder is your local breed club. They may have a webpage or contact-person that will gladly direct you to member breeders expecting litters. The worst place to look for a breeder is through classified ads or through puppy broker websites (websites giving a listing of available puppies from so-called “reputable breeders” for immediate purchase). No reputable breeder will ever list their dogs in classifieds or broker websites; in fact, a reputable breeder does not need to advertise their dogs at all as they are well-known by people involved in dogs and by the breed clubs. Their dogs are highly sought out and they will generally have a considerable waitlist for puppies (expect about 6 months). Approved buyers are placed on a waitlist often before the puppies have even been conceived, as breedings are rare due to the vast amount of planning that goes into each litter and the time and money it takes to properly train, compete with and clear the dam, and then find a suitable sire and whelp a litter.
> 
> *Purpose in Breeding*
> When evaluating a breeder always ask yourself the question: “How does this breeder contribute to the betterment of the breed and to dogs overall?” Reputable breeders breed only in order to create healthier, stronger, more intelligent and more beautiful dogs by choosing the healthiest, strongest, most intelligent and most beautiful dogs for breeding. They determine these dogs based on various competitions such as obedience trials, dog sports and conformation (show). Any reputable breeder will prove the worth of their dogs by participating in such venues and they will seek out winning sires for their dams, sometimes a great ways from home. They are rarely lucky enough to own both a male and female that are such excellent dogs and so genetically compatible that they should be bred to each other (this is why you may not see the sire on the breeder’s premises, but you should always be permitted to visit him). The breeder should confidently be able to supply you with satisfying answers when you ask them: “Why did you choose to breed these dogs, what competitions have they won, why are they the healthiest and best possible examples of the breed?”
> 
> Reputable breeders rarely make money on breeding. They breed primarily for themselves (usually to keep the most promising pup(pies) for future competition and breedings) and thus to produce superior dogs. Puppy sales are actually more a by-product than a goal. Competition is very expensive and it is likely that the sale of litters will not amount to the expense of a good breeding program. If you plan to use a breeder rather than rescuing a dog, supporting reputable breeders not only ensures you are getting a healthy animal but also that you are contributing to good welfare and ethics, and a good future for dogs.
> 
> *Useful Resources*
> 
> Canadian Kennel Club – www.ckc.ca
> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals – www.offa.org
> 
> FOR STAFF ONLY
> “Buying a Purebred Pup” - http://www.danemist.com/ABCs/BuyingaPurebredPup.html -
> Example of a reputable breeder website: http://www.heritagegoldens.com/


I think that's really well written Jackie, covers the most important points clearly and straight to the point.



jackie_hubert said:


> Went to the pet supply store today and bought cosmo a new seatbelt harness (now I remember why we don't usually bring him into the store...). While we were there my husband saw the biggest piece of antler ever! Being the guy that he is he decided that Cosmo can't have just a regular piece of antler but that he must have the biggest, most manly, piece of antler out there. $28 later...


Hehe!! I'm thinking when I'm in the US next summer I'm gonna have to make a trip to a pet store and get an antler for Alfie - never seen one over here - not even online???!!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

That is a great article Jackie. Very well written and very true.

That was a great price for that size antler also. Izzy has a big one but no where near that big and it was about the same price.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Jackie -I love your signature pic's with you and Cosmo, such cool shots!!!

We have dock diving right near us, I want to go watch, they host several events and you can rent their dock diving pool!!!

SuperDog Central Inc. - Bowmanville Ontario

I know a few people that have memberships, it's pretty cool! 

Fin "practiced" having his tie on this morning, he was carrying the end around for a bit....fool!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin's antler was $32....and it's not that huge....! Still kickin' though! Needs a soak in some broth to sweeten it up for him.

His virus bumps haven't gotten any better or worse, definitely not causing any grief, just keeping him anti-social, but making sure we are doing lots with him to keep him happy!

It's FRIDAY!!! Thankfully.


----------



## iansgran

Good going, Jackie. The size of the antler and its hardness are two different things. I posted about the hardness depending on the type of animal it came from and some of the big ones like moose and carabou are the softest. For whatever that is worth, so keep an eye on that big thing to see if he makes dents in it.
Jamm, Jaro can get annoying while I am watching TV. When he does I put him on the lead and go to the computer--then he lies down quietly by my side.
Today I heard that Jaro's grandfather died from mesothelioma (the asbestos cancer). I googled it and they said it was usually in older dogs (I don't think grandpa was vry old) or from asbestos or genetic. If genetic they said it usually showed up very young age like a couple of months old. Not good news. But the lady who owned him and breed Jaro's dad sure has had bad luck. Her first bitch died of pregnancy complications and she hasn't been showing and breeding dogs all that long.


----------



## jweisman54

Sherie, this time I bought a deer antler which is much harder than the previous moose antler that Izzy devoured in a week.

That is sad about Jaro's grandpa. I did not know that dogs can get mesothelioma.....a good friend of mine passed at an early age from it last year.


----------



## Jamm

Thankfully cuz I work at the pet store the ones that cost $28 I get for $25! and the ones for $25 I get for $21  Lol. Im very pleased seeing that those and nylabones are about all Joey can have to chew on. He is actually chewing on his new one right now haha. This one is pretty big too! and of course he can't have the ugly 'normal/boring' shaped ones, he needs to have the ones that are weird and have a little odd thing for him to hold on to.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sgran said:


> Good going, Jackie. The size of the antler and its hardness are two different things. I posted about the hardness depending on the type of animal it came from and some of the big ones like moose and carabou are the softest. For whatever that is worth, so keep an eye on that big thing to see if he makes dents in it.
> Jamm, Jaro can get annoying while I am watching TV. When he does I put him on the lead and go to the computer--then he lies down quietly by my side.
> Today I heard that Jaro's grandfather died from mesothelioma (the asbestos cancer). I googled it and they said it was usually in older dogs (I don't think grandpa was vry old) or from asbestos or genetic. If genetic they said it usually showed up very young age like a couple of months old. Not good news. But the lady who owned him and breed Jaro's dad sure has had bad luck. Her first bitch died of pregnancy complications and she hasn't been showing and breeding dogs all that long.


How sad, I never knew dogs could get that either. I'm sure Jaro will be okay though!


----------



## jweisman54

cstdenis1 said:


> What a beautiful dog! Impressive head...love him!



For all of you on this thread who didn't know, this is Izzy's breeder.


----------



## DianaM

jweisman54 said:


> For all of you on this thread who didn't know, this is Izzy's breeder.


cstdenis1,
While it's not a requirement, it would be nice of you to introduce yourself in the Member Introductions before jumping right ahead and giving advice in a bunch of threads. Personally, I would not trust a person's advice without knowing anything about them.


----------



## West

Cooper has been having fun with our foster Black  They play non-stop, regardless the size difference! They teach each other nasty habits too, I have to say :doh:

Here are some pics. You can notice Cooper's nose scar in some. It has healed up nicely and now (after my initial fury) it has grown on me and I've been calling him Potter Dog due to the lightning shape of the scar


----------



## jweisman54

Very cute! Who are all is Golden friends?


----------



## iansgran

West, in the old days when fencing was the fight of choice for aristocracy (and Goldens of course would fit into that category) a facial scar from a fight was quite the distinguished thing to have. Cooper's nose scare surly counts as that. The photos are great and we love to keep hearing from you.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Loving the pics of cooper West!


----------



## West

Oh, thank you! Yeah, I think he looks a bit distinguished  At least, he looks unique  The first week after he got bitten was a nightmare. His nose was a real bloody mess  I would look at him and feel like crying for my boy. But now I can laugh about it, sorta.

BTW, I'd have loved to practice fencing! I really wanted to do it as a child but it didn't happen. I was obsessed with pirates and swords 

His Golden friends are Inti and Pampa, two of his best friends from the park.

Thank you so much for your comments


----------



## jweisman54

What is Coopers gotcha day?


----------



## West

June 4th  15 days before my birthday.


----------



## amandanmaggie

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Fin's antler was $32....and it's not that huge....! Still kickin' though! Needs a soak in some broth to sweeten it up for him.
> 
> His virus bumps haven't gotten any better or worse, definitely not causing any grief, just keeping him anti-social, but making sure we are doing lots with him to keep him happy!
> 
> It's FRIDAY!!! Thankfully.


 
That's a good idea to soak it in broth. I think I will do that with Maggie's!


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


> That is a great article Jackie. Very well written and very true.
> 
> That was a great price for that size antler also. Izzy has a big one but no where near that big and it was about the same price.


I paid $22 for Maggie's little one, so that's a great price for such a large antler!


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


> I got a M/L for the Easy Walk but it just doesn't work for Izzy. She still pulls too much on it although I haven't tried it in a while. I still prefer the Gentle Leader.
> 
> I hope they don't grow any more....61 lbs is enough!


 
Hey, Maggie's catching up to Izzy! She's 58 pounds. But I don't think she'll grow any more, maybe just fill out! 

I got a Medium for her, and she does really well with it. Finally, no pulling!


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


> I need to get some pics of Izzy outside but for now, these will have to do.


 
Cute pics! Maggie looks about her size and same coloring. Their faces look different, though!  Izzy's a pretty girl!


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


> What is everyone's gotcha day on this thread. We know some already.


 
Mine is January 7th! I've survived/persevered for 4 months, now, and my crazy puppy is, very slowly, turning into a great dog!


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


> Charlotte,
> My feeling was, that I have nothing to lose and everything to gain. People should know who they are dealing with if they purchase a pup from her. Any way that I can, I will spread the bad word about her shady operation. I love my pup but she is a handful at times with her behaviors. I do hope the medication works along with the behavior modification that we are working on. Most of the time, she is a great pup. Always eager to play but get so worked up so easily that she just has to eat her fur. Her brother has major issues as well and his mom wanted to re-home him but did not.
> 
> It is unfortunately that some people try to make a living by breeding and breeding. I honestly hope she gets stuck with her 3 remaining pups from this last litter.


I'm sorry you are going through all of this with Izzy. I hope the meds help. It's good you are telling people to not go to this breeder. People should be warned.


----------



## jweisman54

Thanks Amanda. It will take about a month before I see a change in Izzy on the meds. She is doing well though.


----------



## amandanmaggie

Thanks, Diana and Charlotte, for your encouragement. The past couple of days have been great with Maggie! She hasn't torn up anything or had any accidents in the house! I think she is nervous, like Izzy, but her nervousness is probably from not having a stable home for the first 7 months of her life. At least, I'm hoping that's the reason and not genetics. She's getting better, but it's taking a lot of work and time. She did, however, tear up her "indestructible" toy, today, which lasted for 3 weeks. It says it's indestructible, but I don't think they know Maggie. She worked hard for the last 3 weeks to tear it up and finally succeeded. At least it's not anything valuable.  I think the training will help, too, so I will continue to do that with her and we will be in a training class starting in June. 

She is really responding to my disciplining her, now, which is great! She tore a hole in a 99 cent beach ball today, and I yelled "no, bad dog" at her, and she got out of the pool, and went and hid in the flower bed. When I said," ok, you can swim, again, she came over to me and put her nose against my leg, like she was hiding her face and saying "sorry, mama." It was so sad. I think all I need to do, now, is use a stern, not yelling voice, and say her name and bad dog, and she will know she is in trouble. A great improvement from 4 months ago, when she thought "no" meant play.


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


> Thanks Amanda. It will take about a month before I see a change in Izzy on the meds. She is doing well though.


I can completely sympathize. Most days, I think Maggie should be on Prozac. She has so much energy and can be destructive. We both have challenging puppies, but I feel good that I'm giving her the home that no one else was willing to give her. Izzy has a great home and is not living at that horrible breeder's house or is not at some shelter. I applaud you for your patience and hard work with her! I hope that her behavior will change with age and you will have a happy, calm dog!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

amandanmaggie said:


> Thanks, Diana and Charlotte, for your encouragement. The past couple of days have been great with Maggie! She hasn't torn up anything or had any accidents in the house! I think she is nervous, like Izzy, but her nervousness is probably from not having a stable home for the first 7 months of her life. At least, I'm hoping that's the reason and not genetics. She's getting better, but it's taking a lot of work and time. She did, however, tear up her "indestructible" toy, today, which lasted for 3 weeks. It says it's indestructible, but I don't think they know Maggie. She worked hard for the last 3 weeks to tear it up and finally succeeded. At least it's not anything valuable.  I think the training will help, too, so I will continue to do that with her and we will be in a training class starting in June.
> 
> She is really responding to my disciplining her, now, which is great! She tore a hole in a 99 cent beach ball today, and I yelled "no, bad dog" at her, and she got out of the pool, and went and hid in the flower bed. When I said," ok, you can swim, again, she came over to me and put her nose against my leg, like she was hiding her face and saying "sorry, mama." It was so sad. I think all I need to do, now, is use a stern, not yelling voice, and say her name and bad dog, and she will know she is in trouble. A great improvement from 4 months ago, when she thought "no" meant play.


Ah these puppies do test our patience, great to hear that you're signed up for classes. I'm at a sticking point with Alfie right now, he'll respond to NO in the house...but in the garden - not a chance! :doh: He just keeps digging or whatever he's doing thats naughty!!!!


----------



## amandanmaggie

Alfie's Girl said:


> Ah these puppies do test our patience, great to hear that you're signed up for classes. I'm at a sticking point with Alfie right now, he'll respond to NO in the house...but in the garden - not a chance! :doh: He just keeps digging or whatever he's doing thats naughty!!!!


 
Yep, Maggie's the same way...great in the house and in the back yard, but if we are out in the open, like in the front yard or at the dog park, she will listen sometimes, but not all of the time. It's frustrating, but I'm hoping she will out-grow most of these issues along with having more training. Just have to be patient until then. :doh:


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Good going, Jackie. The size of the antler and its hardness are two different things. I posted about the hardness depending on the type of animal it came from and some of the big ones like moose and carabou are the softest. For whatever that is worth, so keep an eye on that big thing to see if he makes dents in it.
> Jamm, Jaro can get annoying while I am watching TV. When he does I put him on the lead and go to the computer--then he lies down quietly by my side.
> Today I heard that Jaro's grandfather died from mesothelioma (the asbestos cancer). I googled it and they said it was usually in older dogs (I don't think grandpa was vry old) or from asbestos or genetic. If genetic they said it usually showed up very young age like a couple of months old. Not good news. But the lady who owned him and breed Jaro's dad sure has had bad luck. Her first bitch died of pregnancy complications and she hasn't been showing and breeding dogs all that long.


Don't worry Sherie...I'm sure Jaro will be fine. Its so sad though that the Golden had mesothelioma and passed at just 7 . Like all the others here I never knew they could get this. Than again it makes sense that they are subject to the same type illnesses we are.



West said:


> Cooper has been having fun with our foster Black  They play non-stop, regardless the size difference! They teach each other nasty habits too, I have to say :doh:
> 
> Here are some pics. You can notice Cooper's nose scar in some. It has healed up nicely and now (after my initial fury) it has grown on me and I've been calling him Potter Dog due to the lightning shape of the scar


Glad to hear Cooper is having fun with his buddies and buddets  I hadnt even noticed that mark on his nose until I read through your post, I went back and looked...sure enough there it was. That will heal and you wont even notice it. Also the scar adds strength and character to his already beautiful face 
Congrats on the new addition of Black, even if its only temporary its good company for Cooper and your helping Black at the same time!


West said:


> June 4th  15 days before my birthday.


I'm so embarrassed I cant pin down the date. Ill bet I have it in my paperwork in the car. Ill look later tonight. And Joyce I didn't forget about the liver supplement info...I just need to get Roxys folder out of the trunk 


amandanmaggie said:


> I can completely sympathize. Most days, I think Maggie should be on Prozac. She has so much energy and can be destructive. We both have challenging puppies, but I feel good that I'm giving her the home that no one else was willing to give her. Izzy has a great home and is not living at that horrible breeder's house or is not at some shelter. I applaud you for your patience and hard work with her! I hope that her behavior will change with age and you will have a happy, calm dog!


I agree! Its good Izzy has you to count on Joyce......


----------



## DianaM

Today was the Mutt Strut event and we got to meet lots of GRFers. Dock diving went well for her first time. I think the fact that this was her first time actually swimming made her a bit nervous. She jumped in one time, after that she stood on the edge and tried really really hard to jump but just got too scared. It was a lot of fun! We need to take her swimming lots this summer! Here are a few pictures that Sam (Enzos_Mom) took. 


BTW, Gracie totally got zoomies while we were on the dock! Also, please don't ask about my weird excited/being splashed tap dance pose hahaha.

(The pictures loaded a little backwards)


----------



## KaMu

DianaM said:


> Today was the Mutt Strut event and we got to meet lots of GRFers. Dock diving went well for her first time. I think the fact that this was her first time actually swimming made her a bit nervous. She jumped in one time, after that she stood on the edge and tried really really hard to jump but just got too scared. It was a lot of fun! We need to take her swimming lots this summer! Here are a few pictures that Sam (Enzos_Mom) took.
> 
> 
> BTW, Gracie totally got zoomies while we were on the dock! Also, please don't ask about my weird excited/being splashed tap dance pose hahaha.
> 
> (The pictures loaded a little backwards)


Yes! Gracie... what a good girl! Diana what happens while you are there? Was it hard to get her up on the dock? How much encouragement did she need? What do the staff do to assist? We had this Dock Diving last summer close to where I am and for a moment I considered it but figured Roxy would be scared. I did not know what to expect at all so didn't go. It does look like fun though!


----------



## DianaM

KaMu said:


> Yes! Gracie... what a good girl! Diana what happens while you are there? Was it hard to get her up on the dock? How much encouragement did she need? What do the staff do to assist? We had this Dock Diving last summer close to where I am and for a moment I considered it but figured Roxy would be scared. I did not know what to expect at all so didn't go. It does look like fun though!


Well we signed up for the practice donation dives so there was no pressure. There wasn't really a staff there but Maxs Mom there and was a HUGE help. The first thing we did was help her up the ramp. She was a little iffy at first but finally walked up there. You throw the toy into the water (not far) and just get them into the water first. We did that a couple times. Then we went up to the dock and walked her right to the edge and tried to get her to jump in by throwing the toy in. You can walk back about 6 feet and encourage them to get a running start. You want to take it slow just like when you're training. Don't push it. Send a PM to Ann (Maxs Mom) and she can give you more information. We may try this again after she gets more comfortable swimming.


----------



## iansgran

Dock Diving sound fun but first we will have to get Jaro into the water. He still hasn't been swimming, no place around that is safe--not sending him into the river for sure. In June our Golden club is meeting at the house of people with a pond so Jaro can have his first swim there among other goldens.
Kathleen, a few days ago you posted about doing the Susan Garrett online class. I was interested but not sure how it would work, and then there was the money, too. I have the DVD Crate Games she did and like it.
Today we went to my first dog show--only Goldens--called a speciality. We sold raffle tickets but mostly it was fun to see all the beautiful dogs, but it is also a little boring because you really don't know what is going on--there is no guy giving commentary over the intercom. Saw Jaro's dad who got a leg in obedience. Didn't get a photo thought I should have. Jaro looks like him but his dad has more bone in his head. Breeder said that didn't happen to him until recently--he is just now 3. 
Found Jaro's Gotcha day is June 19. I had to find his contract and the date of our first visit to the vet to figure it out.


----------



## KaMu

Happy Birthday Charlotte  We hope you had a great day with family and friends and lots of CAKE to!arty::wavey:arty:


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Dock Diving sound fun but first we will have to get Jaro into the water. He still hasn't been swimming, no place around that is safe--not sending him into the river for sure. In June our Golden club is meeting at the house of people with a pond so Jaro can have his first swim there among other goldens.
> Kathleen, a few days ago you posted about doing the Susan Garrett online class. I was interested but not sure how it would work, and then there was the money, too. I have the DVD Crate Games she did and like it.
> Today we went to my first dog show--only Goldens--called a speciality. We sold raffle tickets but mostly it was fun to see all the beautiful dogs, but it is also a little boring because you really don't know what is going on--there is no guy giving commentary over the intercom. Saw Jaro's dad who got a leg in obedience. Didn't get a photo thought I should have. Jaro looks like him but his dad has more bone in his head. Breeder said that didn't happen to him until recently--he is just now 3.
> Found Jaro's Gotcha day is June 19. I had to find his contract and the date of our first visit to the vet to figure it out.


Well, I just went out and have been going through my papers here for Roxy. I must have been wrong about getting her on a Saturday. Looks like I had signed her up for training classes on 6/9/10 and pet insurance on the 10th. Now I remember the Pet Ins. saying once she was in my posession I could sign her up that day. So looking at the calendar it looks like we got her on the 8th of June.
Sherie Roxy hasn't been swimming either so that's why I ask all these questions about the dock diving. If I were independently wealthy Id buy an in ground pool for the dog!
Yes, the online class was difficult to keep up with and I probably failed miserably lol But its still there for me to view for the next year, plus I think she is sending out a DVD of the course. So that's good. That course ended and soon its the training of her puppy, with tips and hints on training puppies. If I can watch a video this sticks better with me than just reading something. I seem to grasp more when _I can see it and hear it. So this class is good for me right now. 
Also, That is why I always like when Red Dogs and others share training videos. It sticks better in my old brain!
And as I said before, I was at a point where I had taken on too much with training. This is one area where less is better. But live and learn....
Anyway, Part of my Uncle Sam return monies went towards this online course.
Yes the crate games we touched on in the class. Each day there was an explanation of an exercise and than a video to practice, crate games was one day. I struggled with that with Roxy. She is not a big fan of the crate. I may at some point get the full video of CG.

Specialty....Anywhere there is a collection of potential and Champion dogs is a fun day..(if someone is announcing whats happening!) I think Jaro is just perfect right now and can only imagine him getting more beautiful over the years Sherie. It must have been neat seeing his Dad there to 
_
And Joyce I HAD the name of the company rec by the vet and dose but Its not written on any of my papers. Ill call her and ask next week, I'm off all week so that wont be a problem at all.


----------



## iansgran

Kathleen, if you would like to borrow Crate Games, or anyone else, too, just PM me your address and I will mail it to you. It cost something like $30 so I would be happy if someone else got some use out of it. Jaro is fine with his crate, but then he doesn't have to go in it for long periods, so I am sure that has something to do with it. When he stayed the weekend with the trainer she said he was very good about going in at night and when she asked him to. I, too, think if you can see how the training goes in person or in a video it helps a great deal. I am a big reader, but the seeing puts any questions out of my mind. I didn't get to see much of the obedience trials today because they were in another room. I think they would have been more fun that watching conformation which is really just watching dogs run around in a circle. Pretty dogs, though. And I would love to afford a pool in my yard. Good for my knees. My sister in California has one because she was a runner and cracked her pelvis running, so no more running for her and she took up swimming. She didn't have much backyard so her pool was long and skinny--a lap pool.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Hello friends 

It's been a few days and I haven't had the chance to read through the past few pages.... 

Maya's Gotcha Day is June 9th. Can't believe I have had her for almost a YEAR!!!! She makes me laugh every single day. Sure, she can be annoying and has her issues, albeit minor ones.... but at the end of the day, she makes me smile. Such a good friend!!

We skipped training last week (naughty us!) it's just become more frustrating because we are doing some recall and only 4 dogs can work at a time, so the rest of us are bunched in a corner and the pups get restless.... then there is an un-neutered male golden in the class that has a sweet spot for Maya... so when I call her and drop the leash, she runs right for him and vice-versa. So last week it was about 30 degrees (celcius) and I (we) didn't want to be smushed in the corner with 15 dogs.... so we skipped. Ah well. I am going to call the trainer and see if we need to make up the class or not. We are just finding it very repetitive because the class is geared towards young pups....

I took her to the first slo-pitch game of the season on Monday night... she was really very good. Super excited at first "all those people!!!!" but once she realized that if she sat nice, people would greet her. She was loving the attention of all the boys coming on and off the field and petting her as they went by!


----------



## GoldenJona

wow it has been ages since I've logged on but I thought I'd share a couple of updated pictures of Jona. They arent the best pictures because they are taken from my phone but for now it'll have to do.

He actually doesnt have as much hair on his tail anymore because he got into this bad habbit of grabbing on to his tail and pulling out all of his hair on his tail out and eating it.:doh:














































































































































































These next few are from a couple of months ago when we had the biggest snow storm ever that left us with 20 inches of snow.



















This was my car








































































and this shows his great balance


----------



## jweisman54

Great pics of Jona. Maybe he is related to Izzy since she chases and catches her tail as well and has been ripping out fur like mad. I don't know if you've read some of the previous posts, but she has been ripping out so much fur and I can't seem to redirect her, so she is now on prozac which hasn't yet kicked in, so we shall see. It does seem to make her a bit more tired, but that is ok with me.

Haven't done much training this week. Just so busy and this entire week.....rain!

Good news though, I don't have to leave her cooped up in the kitchen when Alexa is here. She seems to do well with her now. Still steals all of her toys though!


----------



## DianaM

Jona turned out to be one handsome boy!!


----------



## West

Jona is really good looking!

Black has just been adopted by a very nice lady  We hope he has the best of lives with his new owner


----------



## jackie_hubert

Happy belated first birthday jona! Food to see you back Edwin!


----------



## iansgran

Edwin, still headed to the Marines? Keep us posted we will miss you and seeing Jona. But you might keep checking here as a diversion.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Dock diving sounds like fun. I have no doubt cosmo would not think twice, he'd jump right on, but he'd probably do a huge belly flop!


----------



## GoldenJona

Ian'sgran said:


> Edwin, still headed to the Marines? Keep us posted we will miss you and seeing Jona. But you might keep checking here as a diversion.



I was actually due to leave for bootcamp tomorrow but I broke my toe 2 weeks ago and they decided they werent going to let me go so now I have to wait until August or October


----------



## iansgran

Boot camp and broken toe don't go together. So enjoy the summer as much as you can with your big boy who is looking great by the way.


----------



## KaMu

GoldenJona said:


> wow it has been ages since I've logged on but I thought I'd share a couple of updated pictures of Jona. They arent the best pictures because they are taken from my phone but for now it'll have to do.
> 
> He actually doesnt have as much hair on his tail anymore because he got into this bad habbit of grabbing on to his tail and pulling out all of his hair on his tail out and eating it.:doh:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Edwin! Its good to here from you. I cant say I miss the snow at all!!! Not even a tiny tiny bit. That picture of the sidewalk shoveled is amazing. We had lots of snow but no where near that amount.
> 
> Jonas looking good, hes a beautiful color Edwin and handsome as ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jweisman54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great pics of Jona. Maybe he is related to Izzy since she chases and catches her tail as well and has been ripping out fur like mad. I don't know if you've read some of the previous posts, but she has been ripping out so much fur and I can't seem to redirect her, so she is now on prozac which hasn't yet kicked in, so we shall see. It does seem to make her a bit more tired, but that is ok with me.
> 
> Haven't done much training this week. Just so busy and this entire week.....rain!
> 
> Good news though, I don't have to leave her cooped up in the kitchen when Alexa is here. She seems to do well with her now. Still steals all of her toys though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats great Joyce. Youve accomplished more than I have. I still have to put the leash on Roxy until she gets over the...NEW PEOPLE HAVE ARRIVED SYNDROME...:doh:
> 
> 
> 
> West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jona is really good looking!
> 
> Black has just been adopted by a very nice lady  We hope he has the best of lives with his new owner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy that's good news on Black going to his forever home. Does Cooper seem to be missing him at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## West

Yeah, he seems a bit off. He's been napping the whole afternoon. Gonna take him for a walk now to see if he perks up


----------



## jweisman54

Hope Cooper is doing ok!

Kathleen: I didn't say she doesn't jump anymore when people come in. She is just a bit better. She is better around my 3 year old granddaughter in that Alexa verbally tells Izzy to get off or as she says "stop licking me Izzy". The funny thing is that she knows to turn around is Izzy bothers her. It must be some kind of innate type of thing. How do little kids know to do such things. She was not taught this!


----------



## West

Apparently, Black is having some separation anxiety issues in his new home. He cries when his new owner leaves for work and continues crying until she comes back. The lady is really adorable and understanding, but if he doesn't calm down, I foresee the possibility of her returning Black to us. Of course we would take him in, but I don't want Cooper or the poor little guy to go through all this. I really hope things work out.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Well I'm currently on my way to a new job. My hours at the shelter were cut so much (budget constraints) that I was forced to find a new job, not with the SPCA. I'm still going to be doing some weekend work, volunteering and consulting on specific issues but I'm now working full time with new immigrants in a not-for-profit, managing a large English language program. It's just for six months as my friend goes to explore Europe. I make almost double the wage, so I can finally afford to sign cosmo up for classes again! Yay!


----------



## iansgran

Jackie, don't know whether to say congratulations or sorry. But at least you have 6 months to think about what next. Working in not for profit can be difficult, I know I always did, and so does my daughter in law.


----------



## cstdenis1

Golden Forumn: Abbey has only had 4 litters in her whole life....Joyce & Izzy were from Abbey's 2nd litter and it was NOT a back breeding. Abbey is 4 1/2 years old and will only have 1 more litter....that makes 5 litters.....I am a responsible breeder and will not tolerate any character declamation here on this forumn...when you have a neurotic owner...you have an outcome of a neurotic pup..they sense your emotions and act accordingly. Please read behavior problems and how to alleviate them correctly: 01 Obsessive Behavior - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company! Please Golden owners...please don't blame the breeder for behavior problems that are clearly not inherited, not overbred, etc. Read up on the breed first before purchasing...if the type of dog does not fit your lifestyle...being active/puppylike for at least 2 years....then PLEASE buy a different breed. Thank you All


----------



## Alfie's Girl

DianaM said:


> Today was the Mutt Strut event and we got to meet lots of GRFers. Dock diving went well for her first time. I think the fact that this was her first time actually swimming made her a bit nervous. She jumped in one time, after that she stood on the edge and tried really really hard to jump but just got too scared. It was a lot of fun! We need to take her swimming lots this summer! Here are a few pictures that Sam (Enzos_Mom) took.
> 
> 
> BTW, Gracie totally got zoomies while we were on the dock! Also, please don't ask about my weird excited/being splashed tap dance pose hahaha.
> 
> (The pictures loaded a little backwards)


Love the photos! Alfie's not keen on water.  I'm gonna have to try really hard with him this summer as I'd love to see him have a go at dock diving one day!



Ian'sgran said:


> Dock Diving sound fun but first we will have to get Jaro into the water. He still hasn't been swimming, no place around that is safe--not sending him into the river for sure. In June our Golden club is meeting at the house of people with a pond so Jaro can have his first swim there among other goldens.
> Kathleen, a few days ago you posted about doing the Susan Garrett online class. I was interested but not sure how it would work, and then there was the money, too. I have the DVD Crate Games she did and like it.
> Today we went to my first dog show--only Goldens--called a speciality. We sold raffle tickets but mostly it was fun to see all the beautiful dogs, but it is also a little boring because you really don't know what is going on--there is no guy giving commentary over the intercom. Saw Jaro's dad who got a leg in obedience. Didn't get a photo thought I should have. Jaro looks like him but his dad has more bone in his head. Breeder said that didn't happen to him until recently--he is just now 3.
> Found Jaro's Gotcha day is June 19. I had to find his contract and the date of our first visit to the vet to figure it out.


 
OOOooh we share a gotcha day!   



KaMu said:


> Happy Birthday Charlotte  We hope you had a great day with family and friends and lots of CAKE to!arty::wavey:arty:


Thankyou, yes we had a lovely day - it's actually my dads birthday too! Cool huh! We had lots of cake and I even got a card and prezzie from Alfie! 



West said:


> Jona is really good looking!
> 
> Black has just been adopted by a very nice lady  We hope he has the best of lives with his new owner


Ah that's good news for Black! Would you consider another dog as a buddy for Cooper? Sounds like he likes having a friend around the place! 



GoldenJona said:


> I was actually due to leave for bootcamp tomorrow but I broke my toe 2 weeks ago and they decided they werent going to let me go so now I have to wait until August or October


Aww sucks huh! The photos of Jona are awesome, I love his coat and colouring! All our pups are different and all gorgeous!  You sure had some snow....WOW!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

What foods are considered good in the USA? Not necessarily the big brands, but the healthy, natural ones? I'm asking on behalf on Oakley's Mommy. She is looking into Eukanuba Pure Chicken and Rice Puppy Growth - I've checked it out and it's not the worst kibble but there are still a lot of ingredients in there.


----------



## DianaM

cstdenis1 said:


> Golden Forumn: Abbey has only had 4 litters in her whole life....Joyce & Izzy were from Abbey's 2nd litter and it was NOT a back breeding. Abbey is 4 1/2 years old and will only have 1 more litter....that makes 5 litters.....I am a responsible breeder and will not tolerate any character declamation here on this forumn...when you have a neurotic owner...you have an outcome of a neurotic pup..they sense your emotions and act accordingly. Please read behavior problems and how to alleviate them correctly: 01 Obsessive Behavior - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company! Please Golden owners...please don't blame the breeder for behavior problems that are clearly not inherited, not overbred, etc. Read up on the breed first before purchasing...if the type of dog does not fit your lifestyle...being active/puppylike for at least 2 years....then PLEASE buy a different breed. Thank you All


The people in this thread are very close and share a special bond and we do not appreciate you coming here and personally insulting one of our members! A lot of people on this forum have issues with breeders and join to either spread the word or for support for their dogs who have problems. I don't recall Joyce ever posting your name or website here. So thank you for letting us know who you are and sharing your website with us (which by the way, has some huge red flags that I'm sure the reputable breeders on this forum would have pointed out to anyone who asks about you). Please leave our thread alone. If you have issues, take it offline and out of this thread!


----------



## KaMu

Alfie's Girl said:


> What foods are considered good in the USA? Not necessarily the big brands, but the healthy, natural ones? I'm asking on behalf on Oakley's Mommy. She is looking into Eukanuba Pure Chicken and Rice Puppy Growth - I've checked it out and it's not the worst kibble but there are still a lot of ingredients in there.




Charlotte this is probably one of those questions that really have to be a personal choice made by owners. I started on fromm because of all I had read on this forum in the nutrition section. Not that its "the best" because I dont think there is a "best" its what "works" for your pup. Just gather as much info as you can on dog foods and bring it to the nutrition section of the forum for some help. There are many helpful and informative threads here.






DianaM said:


> The people in this thread are very close and share a special bond and we do not appreciate you coming here and personally insulting one of our members! A lot of people on this forum have issues with breeders and join to either spread the word or for support for their dogs who have problems. I don't recall Joyce ever posting your name or website here. So thank you for letting us know who you are and sharing your website with us (which by the way, has some huge red flags that I'm sure the reputable breeders on this forum would have pointed out to anyone who asks about you). Please leave our thread alone. If you have issues, take it offline and out of this thread!



Or perhaps; because this small thread is really only addressing the growing of some April 2010 puppies, you browse the forum sections and place your questions related to Goldens there. The members that are breeders here on GRF are very helpful with any questions you might have. You could introduce yourself on the Forum...the main forum, or new member introductions.

I dont know who Abby is but if I had a question about breeding Id go to that section of the forum to learn all I could. There is a wealth of knowledge on this forum, its public and there for all of us to learn all we can about the breed. Sometimes we think we know all there is to know when in fact that is not possible for anyone.


----------



## amandanmaggie

jackie_hubert said:


> Dock diving sounds like fun. I have no doubt cosmo would not think twice, he'd jump right on, but he'd probably do a huge belly flop!


 
I LOVE dock diving! I wish I could get maggie to do it. How do you train them to jump in? She is still too afraid to just jump in...she has to go in the pool at the steps.


----------



## iansgran

cstdenis1 said:


> Golden Forumn: Abbey has only had 4 litters in her whole life....Joyce & Izzy were from Abbey's 2nd litter and it was NOT a back breeding. Abbey is 4 1/2 years old and will only have 1 more litter....that makes 5 litters.....I am a responsible breeder and will not tolerate any character declamation here on this forumn...when you have a neurotic owner...you have an outcome of a neurotic pup..they sense your emotions and act accordingly. Please read behavior problems and how to alleviate them correctly: 01 Obsessive Behavior - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company! Please Golden owners...please don't blame the breeder for behavior problems that are clearly not inherited, not overbred, etc. Read up on the breed first before purchasing...if the type of dog does not fit your lifestyle...being active/puppylike for at least 2 years....then PLEASE buy a different breed. Thank you All


It is probably unwise to call people names like "neurotic" on the GRF. It could get you banned.


----------



## cstdenis1

Joyce has posted a link to my website...she has pictures in her album of my pups....I have done nothing wrong...and the word "neurotic" is just an adjective to describe her and is my opinion. I have tried to help her with an OCD behavior specialist..but I guess when you have buyer's remorse in a forum and have an audience....then you continue to promote your cause. 
This is a free forum and does not belong to anyone and I will continue to view it from time to time...If the complainer did not use my name and just referred to me as the breeder....then I would ok with it...but she has resorted to trying to ruin my name!
Watch out...maybe you'll be next...if you try to help her in any way. 
Warmly,
Chris's Golden's


----------



## Jamm

I feel as if that was a threat... pretty sure those are illegal and ban-worthy. Even on a free forum.


----------



## KaMu

Ohh my....I think you are threatening my friend here.


----------



## DianaM

cstdenis1 said:


> Joyce has posted a link to my website...she has pictures in her album of my pups....I have done nothing wrong...and the word "neurotic" is just an adjective to describe her and is my opinion. I have tried to help her with an OCD behavior specialist..but I guess when you have buyer's remorse in a forum and have an audience....then you continue to promote your cause.
> This is a free forum and does not belong to anyone and I will continue to view it from time to time...If the complainer did not use my name and just referred to me as the breeder....then I would ok with it...but she has resorted to trying to ruin my name!
> Watch out...maybe you'll be next...if you try to help her in any way.
> Warmly,
> Chris's Golden's


Do you realize that you added the link to your website in your profile?


----------



## marshab1

Be sure to stay away from name calling, that will not be tolerated.


----------



## Jamm

Guys lets just keep this our friendly pup thread and talk about Joyce and her breeder in the other thread. Id hate to see this one closed because of Izzy's breeder.


----------



## DianaM

I agree! No more responding to her.


----------



## KaMu

Jamm said:


> Guys lets just keep this our friendly pup thread and talk about Joyce and her breeder in the other thread. Id hate to see this one closed because of Izzy's breeder.



Absolutely right!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Ian'sgran said:


> Jackie, don't know whether to say congratulations or sorry. But at least you have 6 months to think about what next. Working in not for profit can be difficult, I know I always did, and so does my daughter in law.


I'll take the congrats. It's a step up in terms of management level and wage. 

I'm exhausted from 7 hrs of training!


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> I'll take the congrats. It's a step up in terms of management level and wage.
> 
> I'm exhausted from 7 hrs of training!


A step up is always good, Do you train all week long?

Well maybe not always but most times


----------



## jackie_hubert

KaMu said:


> A step up is always good, Do you train all week long?
> 
> Well maybe not always but most times


Yup, training all week.


----------



## jweisman54

You will be one tired person at the end of the week and I am sure you will sleep well!


----------



## DianaM

Congrats Jackie!! And yay for Cosmo getting to take more classes


----------



## DianaM

amandanmaggie said:


> I LOVE dock diving! I wish I could get maggie to do it. How do you train them to jump in? She is still too afraid to just jump in...she has to go in the pool at the steps.


Gracie only jumped in once then I think she got scared. She wanted to do it again really really bad but just couldn't do it. I think if the dock was lower, she wouldn't have had any problems. We are going to work on her confidence in water this summer. That was her first time actually swimming.


----------



## jweisman54

I have checked and there is NO dock diving at all in Massachusetts. If someone knows of one either in NH or RI that is within driving distance, let me know. I think Izzy would go for it although she has never been in the water other than for a bath.


----------



## West

Alfie's Girl said:


> Ah that's good news for Black! Would you consider another dog as a buddy for Cooper? Sounds like he likes having a friend around the place!


He sure loves having a buddy, but we don't really want to have another dog right now. I feel I can't give another creature the same kind of love and attention I give Cooper. Plus, it wouldn't do economically or in terms of space, as I live in a big apartment, but an apartment anyway. Maybe when Cooper is older and we move to a house with a nice yard, then I'll think about it 

However, if Black continues with his separation anxiety at the new owner's, he might have to come back and of course we'll receive him and keep him as long as it's necessary until we find him a perfect home (possibly one in which he is rarely left alone).


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

This is my cousin and her dock diving dog!

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

I still think our crew is too young, no? Maybe next summer, but wouldn't the jumping be hard on their knees still? The leaping/launching? Only if they're "hardcore" I suppose, and if it's a ball going into the water, I have one that would be a little hardcore.....fool!


----------



## Jamm

I can't wait to get to try dock diving with Joey this summer! There is a festival in July that comes to Ottawa but also at my cottage we have two docks! Haha, last year I tried to get Joey to at least go into the water but he more fell off the dock to get to me haha. He is much better at going in water if he can walk in. I just want to have him swimming again! I have a river that goes right by my house but it is SO stinky that we don't want him to go into it lol.


----------



## jweisman54

I had a summer house once with a dock....darn, I wish I still had it! There is no place around here where Izzy can dive or even swim for that matter. The lake near me won't allow dogs and I am sure my neighbor would not like her to be in her pool this summer!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

wow guys...I just wish we had a LAKE let alone one with a dock....!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

We have a lake and a dock (not home, but cottage!)......surely we will let Fin jump off the end a few times this summer!!!!

The size difference will be a little more balanced this summer!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

hahaha eeeee......


----------



## Jamm

Omg can you remember how SMALL they where?! Makes me want little Joey again


----------



## iansgran

Can you imagine catching a fish our Goldens size now?


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> hahaha eeeee......


All those pictures make me long for the times we visited my parents house on Lake Marion SC in the summers! Ahhh to go back 15 years....Id be catching and eating catfish. And if they still had the home Id be there right now!!!!! 
He sure was little then........little for that week anyway


----------



## DianaM

I want another puppy SO bad. We just want to make sure Gracie listens to us completely first so we can let her outside with us without a leash. I wish so badly that we had a fenced in yard. Biggest regret about this house!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I don't want another, I mean I do, but with the cost of Fin (despite all of our love for him) no way could we do two with the cost he has been to us 

I am so happy we didn't commit to another pup for this summer, like I couldn't imagine. I miss puppy Fin, but I love how much more he can do with age and how great of a dog he really is despite all the health issues (his own or the one that was our fault)

Fin has gone through so many towels in the last week, one a day, doing more laundry for him over us with all this rain!!! I've totally had enough, we were off leash on our walk tonight and in one word I called him off a bunny! I was so impressed, usually it's two calls and some whisper yelling (since it's late, ha!) and he waited with me. Once I crouched down with him I got him excited about the bunny, and we watched him from across the street, but then walked away! Got the mail and he carried it home....!! Almost the long weekend, I am off Friday and heading to Pennsylvania and Trev will be home with him Sat/Sun and we're both home Monday! No cottage I don't think for Fin as we'll let him get better! 

Does anyone brush their pups teeth? We need to get more consistent!

Here is what Fin's papilloma looks like today, worse


----------



## jweisman54

I brush Izzy's teeth once in a while. I think chewing the antler helps with that.

It does look nasty in his mouth but it will get better!


----------



## Jamm

Well Joey has now been lifting his leg every time we go out to potty and every time he marks on walks! Very exciting  Before he would only lift his leg to potty outside our house on this on bush and it wasn't all the time!


----------



## jweisman54

He has grown up to be a "man"!!!!


----------



## Jamm

Haha 'im a big kid now!!" LOL


----------



## KaMu

DianaM said:


> I want another puppy SO bad. We just want to make sure Gracie listens to us completely first so we can let her outside with us without a leash. I wish so badly that we had a fenced in yard. Biggest regret about this house!!


They actually get to that point Diana? I dont see that in the near future for roxy! She sees a human and get get to him/her fast enough! My son came by this am and this is how Roxy spent most of the time while he was here.. Its blurry but you get the idea........












ILoveMyGolden said:


> I don't want another, I mean I do, but with the cost of Fin (despite all of our love for him) no way could we do two with the cost he has been to us
> 
> I am so happy we didn't commit to another pup for this summer, like I couldn't imagine. I miss puppy Fin, but I love how much more he can do with age and how great of a dog he really is despite all the health issues (his own or the one that was our fault)
> 
> Fin has gone through so many towels in the last week, one a day, doing more laundry for him over us with all this rain!!! I've totally had enough, we were off leash on our walk tonight and in one word I called him off a bunny! I was so impressed, usually it's two calls and some whisper yelling (since it's late, ha!) and he waited with me. Once I crouched down with him I got him excited about the bunny, and we watched him from across the street, but then walked away! Got the mail and he carried it home....!! Almost the long weekend, I am off Friday and heading to Pennsylvania and Trev will be home with him Sat/Sun and we're both home Monday! No cottage I don't think for Fin as we'll let him get better!
> 
> Does anyone brush their pups teeth? We need to get more consistent!
> 
> Here is what Fin's papilloma looks like today, worse


I cant say I miss puppy Roxy. I absolutely love the dog she is growing into. They are so worth all the work involved in the exhausting puppy training!

We haven't brushed teeth yet. Last month I did notice that her very back molars looked slightly yellow. I gave her a raw bone and they actually looked way better....actually seemed back to white. I have cut back on how often I give her the marrow bones so maybe that's why.... but I do check her teeth out often.

Fins mouth actually looks better......almost like things have come to a head or rather a peak, and should resolve slowly now.




Jamm said:


> Well Joey has now been lifting his leg every time we go out to potty and every time he marks on walks! Very exciting  Before he would only lift his leg to potty outside our house on this on bush and it wasn't all the time!


Jamm, your excited about this? lol


----------



## DianaM

KaMu said:


> They actually get to that point Diana? I dont see that in the near future for roxy! She sees a human and get get to him/her fast enough! My son came by this am and this is how Roxy spent most of the time while he was here.. Its blurry but you get the idea........


Hahaha.. I think eventually with a lot of hard work! It probably won't happen for another couple years. I just really want two eventually. I would get a rescue but they would never let us without a fenced yard.


----------



## DianaM

I do brush Gracie's teeth on occasion but they look really nice so her food/chew toys seem to be helping.


----------



## iansgran

Kathleen, Roxy, looks like she is in heaven. Jaro too with anyone who will pay him attention. I have the doggy tooth paste and brush, just haven't done it yet. Bad mommy. But his teeth look great to me.


----------



## jackie_hubert

DianaM said:


> Hahaha.. I think eventually with a lot of hard work! It probably won't happen for another couple years. I just really want two eventually. I would get a rescue but they would never let us without a fenced yard.


I adopt out to pp without any yard on a regular basis. So do all the rescues here.

I won't get another dog myself without one though. Finding places to be off leash is just too tough...


----------



## Alfie's Girl

DianaM said:


> I want another puppy SO bad. We just want to make sure Gracie listens to us completely first so we can let her outside with us without a leash. I wish so badly that we had a fenced in yard. Biggest regret about this house!!


Meee toooo! I'm broody for another pup lol! 



ILoveMyGolden said:


> I don't want another, I mean I do, but with the cost of Fin (despite all of our love for him) no way could we do two with the cost he has been to us
> 
> I am so happy we didn't commit to another pup for this summer, like I couldn't imagine. I miss puppy Fin, but I love how much more he can do with age and how great of a dog he really is despite all the health issues (his own or the one that was our fault)
> 
> Fin has gone through so many towels in the last week, one a day, doing more laundry for him over us with all this rain!!! I've totally had enough, we were off leash on our walk tonight and in one word I called him off a bunny! I was so impressed, usually it's two calls and some whisper yelling (since it's late, ha!) and he waited with me. Once I crouched down with him I got him excited about the bunny, and we watched him from across the street, but then walked away! Got the mail and he carried it home....!! Almost the long weekend, I am off Friday and heading to Pennsylvania and Trev will be home with him Sat/Sun and we're both home Monday! No cottage I don't think for Fin as we'll let him get better!
> 
> Does anyone brush their pups teeth? We need to get more consistent!
> 
> Here is what Fin's papilloma looks like today, worse


Poor Fin!  I have to say I've never brushed Alfie's teeth. My breeder has never ever brushed any of her goldens teeth either - they just have a supply of bones! Fin's teeth look good from the pic.



Jamm said:


> Well Joey has now been lifting his leg every time we go out to potty and every time he marks on walks! Very exciting  Before he would only lift his leg to potty outside our house on this on bush and it wasn't all the time!


GO JOEY GO JOEY!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

I was just reading about Sophie going to the bridge. I had to go and give Alfie a big hug! It's so so sad, she was so young. If it was e going through what steph is right now, I'd be beyond inconsolable.  I love my boy so so so so so much, I secretly love it when he is naughty and steals things and jumps and leaps around the place, destroys the garden and digs holes everywhere...but he's my baby and I love even his naughtiness.


----------



## Jamm

I know, Steph and Sophies story had me in tears this morning. Haven't stopped thinking about them.


----------



## iansgran

I cried for Sophie and Steph, too. It just made me think of last year and Subiaco and his last days. I still find it very hard to read the cancer and Rainbow bridge threads.


----------



## DianaM

jackie_hubert said:


> I adopt out to pp without any yard on a regular basis. So do all the rescues here.
> 
> I won't get another dog myself without one though. Finding places to be off leash is just too tough...


Hmm.. all the ones I've seen always say that fences are required or someone with experience can have an invisible fence.We have tennis courts and a dog park pretty close for off leash play. I will keep my options open when the time comes though. We are still a couple years away.

I haven't read all of the Sophie thread but I sure did tear up when I read about it. So sad


----------



## jweisman54

So I am thinking................maybe another pup!


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> So I am thinking................maybe another pup!


Seriously?


----------



## jweisman54

I think it is more like, I miss the little furball of a puppy that Izzy once was. I think if I did, it would have to be when she is much more settled. She likes having lots of attention. As much as I would love to get another, I don't think it would be fair to Izzy or to my hubby. He likes lots of attention too!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Btw, we have a hamster at the shelter with OCD. Started yesterday. She keeps stepping into her wheel, then out, then in, then out, then in...

I'm not sure what we can do for her...she came to us from a cruelty seizure at pet store and lived in a fish bowl sized cage...


----------



## iansgran

No more pups at our house. We are already too old for all the puppiness--luckily our daughter has been living her and can do the long walks, but that ends soon. She will still walk Jaro and I will still babysit Ian, thought.


----------



## jweisman54

Why would someone bring a hamster to a shelter. They are easy enough to are for. When my kids were little we used to breed them then give the babies away. It was so much fun for them. Too bad it has on OCD. I guess this goes to show that any creature can have them.


----------



## jweisman54

This is from Izzy: _I had a long talk with my mom last night after she told me that she wants to get me a friend to play with. I told her (the best I could) that I would prefer to remain the que_e_n of the house and really don't want to share my human mom with another furcritter. I want to be an only dog! I know that sounds selfish on my part but, I am a young dog still, a puppy actually, and I still need sooooooooooo much attention from the "rents". I don't want to have to start acting up in the house when I have been given so much freedom already.

Thanks so much for listening Alfie, Gracie, Jaro, Cooper, Roxy, Maya, Joey, Cosmo, Maggie and all the rest of my friends on other threads.
Love, Izzy (the one and only)
_


----------



## Jamm

Aww Izzy  Joey is happy to hear you are happy! Lol

Id be happy with Joey except all week he has decided 630 is a perfect time to get up! gets up at 630 to sleep on the floor. I dont need to be anywhere until 3pm today and usually 12 or 4 on other days! I hate when he wakes up so early, he usually sleeps till 9.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> I think it is more like, I miss the little furball of a puppy that Izzy once was. I think if I did, it would have to be when she is much more settled. She likes having lots of attention. As much as I would love to get another, I don't think it would be fair to Izzy or to my hubby. He likes lots of attention too!!


Well than I guess Roxy will be the only April pup with a little brother or sister to play with :--heart:I didn't want to say anything until the litter is born and the time is closer, even though I am *SUPER EXCITED* beyond belief, because.... its a dream puppy...and good things don't always happen for this gal  So you'll understand my cautious nature 
shhhhhhhh its a secret.



jackie_hubert said:


> Btw, we have a hamster at the shelter with OCD. Started yesterday. She keeps stepping into her wheel, then out, then in, then out, then in...
> 
> I'm not sure what we can do for her...she came to us from a cruelty seizure at pet store and lived in a fish bowl sized cage...


I still remember my two hamsters when I was 7....peaches and nugget!!!!! Jackie.... I think they do that type behavior naturally.......
Thats kind of mean to keep one in a fish bowl 




Jamm said:


> Aww Izzy  Joey is happy to hear you are happy! Lol
> 
> Id be happy with Joey except all week he has decided 630 is a perfect time to get up! gets up at 630 to sleep on the floor. I dont need to be anywhere until 3pm today and usually 12 or 4 on other days! I hate when he wakes up so early, he usually sleeps till 9.


Roxy sleeps till we get up...........I have no complaints in that area


----------



## iansgran

Well than I guess Roxy will be the only April pup with a little brother or sister to play with :--heart:I didn't want to say anything until the litter is born and the time is closer, even though I am *SUPER EXCITED* beyond belief, because.... its a dream puppy...and good things don't always happen for this gal  So you'll understand my cautious nature 
shhhhhhhh its a secret.

OK, more details please. Is the mom going to be bred, already pregnant, what's the time line. Boy or Girl?


----------



## KaMu

Sherie, its a secret silly.
Already pregnant  Ill take whatever boy or girl, but I think a boy would be a good match for Roxy....not really sure though


----------



## jweisman54

I am soooooooooo excited for you Kathleen and envious! Is the breeder local to you?


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> I am soooooooooo excited for you Kathleen and envious! Is the breeder local to you?



Not local but a doable drive...

OMG I cant believe it myself!!!! lol


----------



## jweisman54

Maybe I should get the hubby drunk and agree to another pup, LOL!


----------



## jweisman54

Kathleen, how did you find a reputable breeder and with all clearances? I honestly don't know of the breeders in this area and how I would start.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Maybe I should get the hubby drunk and agree to another pup, LOL!


Well if alcohol doesn't work there is one other thing that always works :uhoh:


----------



## jweisman54

I was thinking that too. It is funny, he came home from work yesterday and new I was a bit on the blah side and said will a new puppy make you happy?


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Kathleen, how did you find a reputable breeder and with all clearances? I honestly don't know of the breeders in this area and how I would start.


Just reading the threads on the Forum!!!! Its a lot of ground work Joyce, verifying whats been said checking K9 data etc. I knew the breeder I wanted long ago, that never changed. Id have waited another 2 years it really didn't matter. But this breeding just felt so right....I cant explain it better than that 
And distance wasn't a factor.......


----------



## iansgran

Jaro promises not to tell Roxy. By the way did everyone notice we are only a few hundred posts from moving up the ladder to number 4?


----------



## iansgran

I correct myself, at this moment 72 away from number 4. We should be able to that by the weekend.


----------



## West

jweisman54 said:


> This is from Izzy: _I had a long talk with my mom last night after she told me that she wants to get me a friend to play with. I told her (the best I could) that I would prefer to remain the que_e_n of the house and really don't want to share my human mom with another furcritter. I want to be an only dog! I know that sounds selfish on my part but, I am a young dog still, a puppy actually, and I still need sooooooooooo much attention from the "rents". I don't want to have to start acting up in the house when I have been given so much freedom already.
> 
> Thanks so much for listening Alfie, Gracie, Jaro, Cooper, Roxy, Maya, Joey, Cosmo, Maggie and all the rest of my friends on other threads.
> Love, Izzy (the one and only)
> _


Cooper here says:
_I totally get you, gal! I had a foster brother -sort of- for three weeks and I had a lot of fun, but now I'm the king of the house again and I like it! I don't miss my little rival! He was always stealing my bones and toys -though that was fun 'cause I got to play bitey-face a lot- and trying to cuddle with my humans (and closer than me!!!). I heard that he might come and stay with us for a while again. I'm okay with it, but I hope he gets a forever home soon and I can remain the one and only here. Sharing is not fun!_

Yeah, it looks like Black will be coming back. He cannot adjust to the new home, as the lady spends too many hours outside and he's suffering from separation anxiety. He used to whine a bit when we left for work here, but he didn't really suffer because he stayed with Cooper and the cats, and we came back after 4.5 hours. But this lady works a lot and has a busy social life and they are simply not a good match, apparently. It's sad because she is really cool and caring, and I'm sure he would have received tons of love, but he needs a home where he has company all the time  She will make a decision today, but I'm quite sure that she'll be returning him to us during the weekend.

By the way, I'm so happy for Roxy and for you! Hope to hear more about the new pup soon!


----------



## DianaM

Congrats on the secret new puppy! Don't tell Gracie.. she will be jealous!


----------



## jweisman54

Why is it so tempting to want another pup? I actually did find a couple of New England breeders and they all have the proper clearances.


----------



## jweisman54

That is too bad about Black. I know Cooper likes him but really wants to rule the roost again. I hope that Black finds a good home soon.


----------



## West

jweisman54 said:


> That is too bad about Black. I know Cooper likes him but really wants to rule the roost again. I hope that Black finds a good home soon.


Yeah, he does like him, but... I don't know, the last couple of days with just Cooper have been so amazing. He's so happy and cuddly, and though Black is a good dog and doesn't really cause any troubles, just having to keep an eye on two instead of one in the dog park is more stressful. We had a situation in which my GF was with both of them in the park, off leash, and Black suddenly bolted outside, running after some people (he's crazy about people!) and Cooper -who doesn't usually do stuff like this!- ran after him. Luckily Cooper didn't get out of the park and GF was able to get him on his leash and then ran after Black, who had crossed the street! 
Guess I was wnjoying the peace and quiet of having just Cooper around and I really wanted this home to work for Black, because he deserves a home where he can be the centre of attention.
But it will come, eventually. We have to be more patient, as he has his own special needs.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> Well than I guess Roxy will be the only April pup with a little brother or sister to play with :--heart:I didn't want to say anything until the litter is born and the time is closer, even though I am *SUPER EXCITED* beyond belief, because.... its a dream puppy...and good things don't always happen for this gal  So you'll understand my cautious nature
> shhhhhhhh its a secret.


Woweeeeeee! Another puppy!    Yes, yes we want lots of details and as soon as they are born we want millions of pics! 



jweisman54 said:


> Why is it so tempting to want another pup? I actually did find a couple of New England breeders and they all have the proper clearances.


You know you want to Joyce.....ya can't just have one Golden now can you!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Another pup? Can't believe it! 

Next time around I'm only considering a breeder that titles extensively, feeds raw and does positive reinforcement training. Distance will not be a factor, that's for sure. 

I found it really difficult to have a young dog and a puppy. Our last guide dog was almost two when we got cosmo and I cried a lot it was so tough to bond with the pup and to manage their playtime without a yard. But I'm sure you'll fare better.


----------



## jweisman54

Yeah, I think this is just a pipe dream. I would be "barking up the wrong tree" if I get another pup.


----------



## jweisman54

Forgot to add:

Especially since I do not have and will not have a fenced in yard or a husband who will help out. So the I would be the only caregiver to two dogs. I think that would be way too much on me. I can't imagine picking up all that dog fur from the carpet with two dogs shedding. Right now I have to deal with Izzy's OCD issue and work with her training. 

I think this is just something that was in the back of my mind.


----------



## Jamm

Next time I get another DOG let alone a pup will be when I move out on my own which could be next year, or 4 years from know. Soo.. Id like to adopt a golden from a rescue or go to the shelter and get a dog.


----------



## jweisman54

Jamm, you are young and will have the opportunity to have many goldens.


----------



## jweisman54

Jackie,
I did find a breeder in NH. All of their goldens are titled and many are champs.


----------



## jweisman54

Kathleen, do you think Roxy will be a good big sister? I just see so many members on this forum who have more than one golden and they all look so happy.


----------



## iansgran

I am picturing Roxy as mommy for the new baby teacher all the good things Roxy already knows. And now I have to announce that Jaro has learned how to open the trash cans. I changed over to all covered ones with the step on thing that opens the lid. By accident he stepped on the can by my chair and it opened. He stepped back, stepped on it again, did the same thing again until I finally moved the foot lever around under the chair. What am I in for now?


----------



## jweisman54

We made it to number four!


----------



## iansgran

And we may stay at 4, only 30,000 to go to number 3


----------



## KaMu

West said:


> Cooper here says:
> _I totally get you, gal! I had a foster brother -sort of- for three weeks and I had a lot of fun, but now I'm the king of the house again and I like it! I don't miss my little rival! He was always stealing my bones and toys -though that was fun 'cause I got to play bitey-face a lot- and trying to cuddle with my humans (and closer than me!!!). I heard that he might come and stay with us for a while again. I'm okay with it, but I hope he gets a forever home soon and I can remain the one and only here. Sharing is not fun!_
> 
> Yeah, it looks like Black will be coming back. He cannot adjust to the new home, as the lady spends too many hours outside and he's suffering from separation anxiety. He used to whine a bit when we left for work here, but he didn't really suffer because he stayed with Cooper and the cats, and we came back after 4.5 hours. But this lady works a lot and has a busy social life and they are simply not a good match, apparently. It's sad because she is really cool and caring, and I'm sure he would have received tons of love, but he needs a home where he has company all the time  She will make a decision today, but I'm quite sure that she'll be returning him to us during the weekend.
> 
> By the way, I'm so happy for Roxy and for you! Hope to hear more about the new pup soon!


Thank You West. And sorry to here about blacks situation. Things do happen for a reason. I know Cooper likes being an only child but this experience isn't really affecting him negatively and your doing something really good for a pup in need. The right someone will come along...


jackie_hubert said:


> Another pup? Can't believe it!
> 
> Next time around I'm only considering a breeder that titles extensively, feeds raw and does positive reinforcement training. Distance will not be a factor, that's for sure.
> 
> I found it really difficult to have a young dog and a puppy. Our last guide dog was almost two when we got cosmo and I cried a lot it was so tough to bond with the pup and to manage their playtime without a yard. But I'm sure you'll fare better.


Jackie nothing worth doing is ever easy. Ill spare you my Mom lecture on that lol



jweisman54 said:


> Jamm, you are young and will have the opportunity to have many goldens.


True all you youngsters here have many many years to explore rescue and other avenues. Realistically time is not on my side! Over the past 30 years, Ive already done the 5 kids, football, soccer, boyscouts PTA meetings, graduations, bake sales and it goes on and on.....
Hey wait, are we three in the "Golden Years" here???!!!

Anyway as we head into the third stage of our life we plan on doing it with 2 Goldens 



jweisman54 said:


> Kathleen, do you think Roxy will be a good big sister? I just see so many members on this forum who have more than one golden and they all look so happy.


Joyce I think there will be an adjustment period, I anticipate that.
I would never do anything that I thought might cause Roxy to be sad. I will know by how she acts how or what I might need to do next. Plus I have this wonderful forum that always has good advice should I need it, right at my fingertips.
To answer your question, yes, I think a new puppy that has been well bred with the proper temperament.... she will adjust. I don't make any promises when we get the *Golden Shark Era* though. The good thing about this is I now know a little more than I did a year ago and I continue to learn that can only be used to my and our advantage. Roxy falls into routine pretty quick. Our days will just be a different routine. 



Ian'sgran said:


> I am picturing Roxy as mommy for the new baby teacher all the good things Roxy already knows. And now I have to announce that Jaro has learned how to open the trash cans. I changed over to all covered ones with the step on thing that opens the lid. By accident he stepped on the can by my chair and it opened. He stepped back, stepped on it again, did the same thing again until I finally moved the foot lever around under the chair. What am I in for now?


Ohhhhh No! lol Roxy hasn't lerned the trash can yet and I havnt even seen her try. What a smart guy Jaro is!!!!!!! He picked that up awfully quick didn't he? Very observant......


Ian'sgran said:


> And we may stay at 4, only 30,000 to go to number 3


----------



## jweisman54

*True all you youngsters here have many many years to explore rescue and other avenues. Realistically time is not on my side! Over the past 30 years, Ive already done the 5 kids, football, soccer, boyscouts PTA meetings, graduations, bake sales and it goes on and on.....
Hey wait, are we three in the "Golden Years" here???!!!

Anyway as we head into the third stage of our life we plan on doing it with 2 Goldens 

*I wish I could talk the husband into having a second golden. He is set against it! 
I would have another in a heartbeat but I have to respect how he feels also. Maybe he will have a change of heart one day. In the meantime, I will just love my Izzy and spoil her rotten!


----------



## Jamm

After watching Joey chase Jesse around like a mad man, I think having another would be perfect for him. Unfortunately mom and dad are SO against it, even though all of Joey's responsibilities are up to me. Right now for my family is also NOT the time to even start to ask mom and dad for one or prove to them another would be good. Were moving in a year 4 hours back to Toronto soo... new puppy would not be good even if he would be one by the time we were moved. Maybe once we are settled in the new house I can bring my friends dogs over and see how well they tire eachother out. My mom says she loves Joey best when he is passed out! LOL Only thing is that I would have to find a closer breeder... or drive the 5 hours back to Ottawa to get a doggie from Joey's breeder! There are a lot of Toronto breeders I love though. Oh well, time can tell!


----------



## DianaM

We have had to dog sit my in-laws Australian Shepherd a few times. Rocko and Gracie get along really well! When he was here, they would play play play then pass out together then get up about an hour later and do it again. I really just sat on the couch and watched, fed them and took them out. It was so easy!

I am about to get out to take Gracie to the groomer. Maybe they can do something about all her shedding! I think my vacuum hates me lol.


----------



## jweisman54

Shedding, tell me about it. I brushed Izzy last night and there must have been a pound of fur that came out.


----------



## iansgran

Shedding is way overboard here, too. I had to buy a new vacuum this week because of it. My regular one, a Kenmore, is good but the hose gets clogged now and then and has be be blown out, so I need another one to do that, plus I have two stories and can't lug that big thing up the stairs myself and John is getting pretty old to do it. So I got an Oreck, the very light weight one which came with a small hand held vac at at good price at Costco. Then Costco is so good about returns if iI hat turns out I don't like it back it goes with no problem. So far this is working but the shedding--OMG. I think I am going to get the furminator out. I haven't used it on Jaro, but did on Subiaco and it really takes the fur out like you wouldn't believe. Jaro is great when I brush his front half but the back, not so much. He tries to get the brush, or grabs his tail and runs in circles. I have a wooden spoon covered in peanut butter in the freezer for someone to hold while I brush him OUTSIDE sometime this weekend.


----------



## jweisman54

you could try putting peanut butter on the floor too


----------



## jweisman54

So, Izzy has a grooming appointment tomorrow. Maybe they can get out most of the fur that I can't. Maybe the rain will stop too.


----------



## iansgran

And maybe I will win the lottery. One can hope.


----------



## jweisman54

tell you what Sherie, if you win, you share with me, if I win I share with you....deal?


----------



## jackie_hubert

Learned a new skill yesterday. He can also walk backwards up stairs. He thinks thats pretty exciting. 

14d60e61.mp4 video by jackie_hubert - Photobucket


----------



## jweisman54

that was awesome Jackie! I still can't get Izzy to heal off leash


----------



## iansgran

Excellent, Jackie, he plays attention so well. You are doing great dancing with Cosmo.


----------



## jackie_hubert




----------



## jweisman54

That is great Jackie. Come teach Izzy!


----------



## iansgran

Way to go Cosmo. I can't walk up the stairs backward.


----------



## DianaM

How do you teach backwards heeling? Gracie just turns around and follows me lol


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Very impressive Cosmo! 

Here's some pics of Alfie.....


----------



## KaMu

Alfie's Girl said:


> Very impressive Cosmo!
> 
> Here's some pics of Alfie.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 96627



ahhhh I LOVE this pic of Alfie Charlotte. He is so darn handsome!
Darn its not showing up but the third one down! Precious


Jackie.....Excellent job with training Cosmo! Hows he doing today?


----------



## jweisman54

Aw, Alfie, you are so cute!


----------



## KaMu

BTW I was shopping the other day at the local Rite Aid pharmacy, I wandered down the pet isle, just browsing, I found a stuffed toy a little bigger than a tennis ball, its tan and is a hedgehog .....its small so I figured Id start a new collection for the new addition, it had what I thought was a squeaker. Anyway, once in the car I took it out of the bag and put it into my work bag.
I get home and put my bag down and go on about my evening routine.
I hear this strange noise that sounded like a hurt bird or something strange. About three times I got up and looked out the window thinking something must be wrong with some kind of critter outside! I look down and Roxy had taken the toy out of my bag, she hasn't let it out of her site for two days. It makes this noise that puzzles Roxy and she loves it. She looks at it when it gibbers and cocks her head to the side than smiles lol. Its awfully cute! She is either sleeping with it in her mouth or its close by her. Just thought Id share because you all know shes got more than enough toys!!!! This cheap toy is a big hit. I'm going back for another tomorrow but I think it was the last one.


----------



## Jamm

Haha! That sounds super cute Kathleen!


----------



## KaMu

Jamm ...the toy sounds like those little baby Gremlins from the movie Gremlins! Thats what it sounds like!


----------



## KaMu

I wanted to share the pictures of our first ever seen double rainbow! I wish I had had my good camera but I tell ya it was awesome to see

This was outside of my work


----------



## iansgran

Alfie is indeed a living doll. And the story of Roxy and the new toy made me laugh. Do you suppose they put some special dog attraction smell on all dog toys? Because every time I bring something home for him, or our previous dogs, even before I give them to them, they knew it was for them. The rainbow made me smile. Everytime I see or hear about rainbows I can't help but remember the funeral of Tim Russert--the song playing as the folks left was Over the rainbow, and right outside as the people left there was a rainbow.


----------



## Jamm

'double rainbow all the wayyyyyyy' Lol What a great pic! 

Today im leaving for 3 days to go home and visit all my friends in Toronto. It will be a nice weekend away from this small hick town that is slowly turning me into a cowgirl! OH NO. Lol. I most likely won't be active and I wont have Joey so Im gunna miss him a TON!


----------



## jweisman54

Those are awesome pics of the rainbows. We get doubles here all the time for some reason and everytime I see them I take a picture. Next time will post it.


----------



## jweisman54

Got Izzy groomed today and she looks Marvelous! I will post some pics later, but the groomer thinks that she is "losing" fur, not just shedding.

She was concerned enough to ask me to call the vet tomorrow. She has no bald spots but she said more than normal was coming it during the groom! Could this be a side effect of the Prozac? I looked that up and there is no where that says excessive shedding while on prozac.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Got Izzy groomed today and she like Marvelous! I will post some pics later, but the groomer thinks that she is "losing" fur, not just shedding.
> 
> She was concerned enough to ask me to call the vet tomorrow. She has no bald spots but she said more than normal was coming it during the groom! Could this be a side effect of the Prozac?


Id check her full thyroid panel Joyce. I know you said it was normal pre spay but Id do it again and send it to............ah...the name escapes me, anyway get a full panel and send results to lol Someone help me here with a name...dobbs? No thats not it.




Jamm my son was in hysterics repeating some line from a movie about double rainbow lol 

Anyway I loved it and had never ever seen one!


----------



## KaMu

lmbo! yep I just reread your post............that's the line exactly. It seemed to be the laugh of the day with my older children. They are always repeating lines from movies when they are all together.......you'd fit in perfect!


----------



## jackie_hubert

DianaM said:


> How do you teach backwards heeling? Gracie just turns around and follows me lol


If she doesn't already know this start by teaching to walk backwards when she's facing you. Easiest is just to say "back", use a hand signal (we do the kind of backwards wave you would use when telling a person to go back), and walk into her forcing her to move backwards. As soon as she takes a couple of steps back, click and treat. Repeat many times. Then ask for "back" without walking into her. If she moves back, click and reward. Repeat. Work on moving back several steps until you can stand in one spot and have her move backwards across the entire room. I reward from a distance by throwing treats at him. Note that she might hop backwards rather than walk, but that's okay. 

Then you work on heeling backwards. Make sure she's solid on her sit-when-stopped first. Like in the video, position her between you and a fence, wall or other object. Get her into heel position and ask for a "back" and move backwards one step. If she even takes one step back, click and reward. If she doesnt, hold a large book or other such object in front of her and push her back gently. Click and reward. Don't give her enough space to turn around. Work your way towards not even needing the command and her just moving back with you. It is difficult for dogs to generalize commands (ie. previously "back" meant moving away from you but now it's with you) so it can take some time.


----------



## jweisman54

*Newly groomed!*





































and finally, newly groomed tail and pants. Had to even out the parts that had been pulled out!


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> Got Izzy groomed today and she looks Marvelous! I will post some pics later, but the groomer thinks that she is "losing" fur, not just shedding.
> 
> She was concerned enough to ask me to call the vet tomorrow. She has no bald spots but she said more than normal was coming it during the groom! Could this be a side effect of the Prozac? I looked that up and there is no where that says excessive shedding while on prozac.


I have no idea if that could be a side effect. I do know that when Cosmo was shedding very heavily a few months ago he lost so much fur that his coat was thin enough for me to post on the forum with concern.


----------



## jweisman54

I think it is just normal shedding but I will call the vet tomorrow. Yes she has clumps coming out but nothing is changed other than the meds. Same food, same treats, same loving mom!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Are you starting to see any effects on the prozac?


----------



## DianaM

Happy Gotcha Day to my Gracie! We have had her for a whole year now <3

Here are some pictures of her on our first day home. We actually had a wedding to go to the same day so grandma and grandpa had her for a couple hours. 























































And more at this thread:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-gotcha-day-gracie-pic-heavy.html#post1442610


----------



## KaMu

Joyce maybe wait and see how she is after grooming. Roxy is shedding alot right now to. To me its just that time of year shedding, but its a lot
Ohhhhhhhhh she looks great BTW!!!!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Happy Gotcha Day Gracie!


----------



## DianaM

What great pictures of Izzy! Such a pretty girl! Gracie's shedding is crazy right now too. She got groomed yesterday but more is still coming out today.


----------



## DianaM

jackie_hubert said:


> If she doesn't already know this start by teaching to walk backwards when she's facing you. Easiest is just to say "back", use a hand signal (we do the kind of backwards wave you would use when telling a person to go back), and walk into her forcing her to move backwards. As soon as she takes a couple of steps back, click and treat. Repeat many times. Then ask for "back" without walking into her. If she moves back, click and reward. Repeat. Work on moving back several steps until you can stand in one spot and have her move backwards across the entire room. I reward from a distance by throwing treats at him. Note that she might hop backwards rather than walk, but that's okay.
> 
> Then you work on heeling backwards. Make sure she's solid on her sit-when-stopped first. Like in the video, position her between you and a fence, wall or other object. Get her into heel position and ask for a "back" and move backwards one step. If she even takes one step back, click and reward. If she doesnt, hold a large book or other such object in front of her and push her back gently. Click and reward. Don't give her enough space to turn around. Work your way towards not even needing the command and her just moving back with you. It is difficult for dogs to generalize commands (ie. previously "back" meant moving away from you but now it's with you) so it can take some time.


I just spent about 5 minutes attempting this and she's almost got it already. I really need to work with her more and try new things! She's so eager to learn. I can't wait for our next class to start in a couple weeks!


----------



## jweisman54

Happy Gotcha Day Gracie!

Jackie, I think I am seeing a difference in her behavior now. It has been almost 3 weeks although most say 6-8 weeks.

I think this is normal shedding also. The groomer said the most came out over her butt which is where I have been getting a lot out too.


----------



## jackie_hubert

We have recently been focusing on self-control/impulse control, and reward good decision making without me prompting him to "leave it" or "this way" or "heel". I'm working on talking less. It's a start. 

BTW, that's a carrot on the ground, and later some kibble too.


----------



## jweisman54

That is awesome Jackie. Are you a trainer? Where do you learn how to train like this? I need you to come to Boston, LOL!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> I wanted to share the pictures of our first ever seen double rainbow! I wish I had had my good camera but I tell ya it was awesome to see
> 
> This was outside of my work


Stunning pics Kathleen, the green against the grey is very striking. We get double rainbows over here from time to time.



Jamm said:


> 'double rainbow all the wayyyyyyy' Lol What a great pic!
> 
> Today im leaving for 3 days to go home and visit all my friends in Toronto. It will be a nice weekend away from this small hick town that is slowly turning me into a cowgirl! OH NO. Lol. I most likely won't be active and I wont have Joey so Im gunna miss him a TON!


Have a great time Jamm!  



jweisman54 said:


> Got Izzy groomed today and she looks Marvelous! I will post some pics later, but the groomer thinks that she is "losing" fur, not just shedding.
> 
> She was concerned enough to ask me to call the vet tomorrow. She has no bald spots but she said more than normal was coming it during the groom! Could this be a side effect of the Prozac? I looked that up and there is no where that says excessive shedding while on prozac.


Alfie is shedding (seems like permenantly!) and I always get the most from his fluffy butt! I'm sure it's nothing, but a call to the vet can't hurt. 



jweisman54 said:


> and finally, newly groomed tail and pants. Had to even out the parts that had been pulled out!


Gorgeous girl!  



Happy Gotcha Day Gracie! 

Jackie, Cosmo is doing SO well...I really should do more training with Alfie...:doh:


----------



## iansgran

I think Izzy looks great. The shedding here is something else, and I even took a second look at Jaro yesterday thinking he had some thin spots but I think it is just the crazy about of shedding. I get huge bunches of fur ever time I brush, which lately has been every other day. And I still have to vacuum every day and the comforter on my bed is more than fur covered--lucky it is yellow. However, thinning hair in women is a sign of low thyroid as I can say from one who has that condition and who also has always had a lot of hair. Don't know if the same is true of dogs. But thinning hair in women is also a sign of stress--so could be that. But this time of year, I am betting on the seasonal shedding. Maybe this groomer just hasn't done that many Goldens.


----------



## jweisman54

Correction:

Izzy has only been on the Prozac for 12 days. My mistake!


----------



## TaraMom22

jackie_hubert said:


> If she doesn't already know this start by teaching to walk backwards when she's facing you. Easiest is just to say "back", use a hand signal (we do the kind of backwards wave you would use when telling a person to go back), and walk into her forcing her to move backwards. As soon as she takes a couple of steps back, click and treat. Repeat many times. Then ask for "back" without walking into her. If she moves back, click and reward. Repeat. Work on moving back several steps until you can stand in one spot and have her move backwards across the entire room. I reward from a distance by throwing treats at him. Note that she might hop backwards rather than walk, but that's okay.
> 
> Then you work on heeling backwards. Make sure she's solid on her sit-when-stopped first. Like in the video, position her between you and a fence, wall or other object. Get her into heel position and ask for a "back" and move backwards one step. If she even takes one step back, click and reward. If she doesnt, hold a large book or other such object in front of her and push her back gently. Click and reward. Don't give her enough space to turn around. Work your way towards not even needing the command and her just moving back with you. It is difficult for dogs to generalize commands (ie. previously "back" meant moving away from you but now it's with you) so it can take some time.


You are so good at all of this! I have been much more diligent about training Molly after our weekly class. This week was "stay" with tons of distractions, heel and 180/360 turns - right and left - while heeling. I am just happy that I finally got the "lightbulb" that Molly learns better if I do the "homework" daily. I am excited to show off how great she is doing at tonights class. I am thinking I am glad we don't live near you and cosmo because you would put our little stay & heel tricks to shame. :wavey:


----------



## KaMu

TaraMom22 said:


> You are so good at all of this! I have been much more diligent about training Molly after our weekly class. This week was "stay" with tons of distractions, heel and 180/360 turns - right and left - while heeling. I am just happy that I finally got the "lightbulb" that Molly learns better if I do the "homework" daily. I am excited to show off how great she is doing at tonights class. I am thinking I am glad we don't live near you and cosmo because you would put our little stay & heel tricks to shame. :wavey:



Jackie would put us to shame too! Frequent short sessions, lots of homework  we do our best and looking at Jackies videos you get to see not only hear what to do. I always appreciate videos with training......

FYI.......thyroid testing........this was back in march that it was posted on the forum... but I think its worth reading. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/95089-lab-use-decisions.html


----------



## iansgran

Thanks, Kathleen, I had to read down pretty far in the thread to figure out which state starting with M they meant--M might be the letter leader in states. It was Michigan which is closest to us anyway.


----------



## KaMu

I had remembered from other threads that it was Michigan. I think my older brain retains bits and pieces of info and the rest is just plain lost!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Lots of reading to catch up on!!! Maya and I have been spending lots of time outside and at the baseball park this weekend.... 

I need assistance/advice with something though..... she has been doing it since she was small, and we thought she would out grow it.... but no luck..... if anybody has ideas, I would love to hear them..... Maya takes great offence when Bryan hugs me. As soon as he puts his arms around me, she takes her stance and just barks and barks and barks! We've tried to give her treats when she is quiet, we have tried to include her in our hugs...? Nothing has worked. I pet her while he hugs me... so she can see he is not hurting me.... I have talked to her.... nothing. bark bark bark bark bark. it sucks to have to trick her into another room just so I can get a hug from my boyfriend


----------



## jweisman54

This is a common issue. I have always had that problem with every dog that I have owned. Izzy won't bark but she will jump up and "hug" us too. There isn't much we can do to stop that behavior. A kong sometimes works or one of her antlers. Sometimes we just go into another room.


----------



## KaMu

hmmm......we haven't encountered that yet. Or maybe we don't hug enough 
I will say that *at times* we do put the gate up outside the nest (if you get my meaning) Roxy seems to want to play to lol
So, no helpful advice from me.....


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Lol... so it's not just us!! I do have to admit, it does add a little adventure into the after-work hug.... running to find a room and get away from her  It's nice to know that she wants to protect me!


----------



## jweisman54

Either that, or they want to get in on the action!!!


----------



## KaMu

In Roxys case it would be the later..........."Oh goody goody we are going to play a new game!!!" lol


----------



## Maya's_Mom

LOL!!! No snuggling without them 

How is Miss Izzy doing Joyce? I haven't been on here lately....


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> This is a common issue. I have always had that problem with every dog that I have owned. Izzy won't bark but she will jump up and "hug" us too. There isn't much we can do to stop that behavior. A kong sometimes works or one of her antlers. Sometimes we just go into another room.


Alfie does this too - if anyone hugs someone else he has to jump up and be apart of it - we're guilty if encouraging it a bit - we say 'huggies' and he joins in! :curtain:


----------



## jackie_hubert

Alfie's Girl said:


> Alfie does this too - if anyone hugs someone else he has to jump up and be apart of it - we're guilty if encouraging it a bit - we say 'huggies' and he joins in! :curtain:


Same here! Not sure how to help a dog who goes into protective mode. 

Posting on the main forummight be useful since it seems to be somewhat common.


----------



## jweisman54

Maya's_Mom said:


> LOL!!! No snuggling without them
> 
> How is Miss Izzy doing Joyce? I haven't been on here lately....


Izzy is doing much better....I think! She has been on the meds for 12 days and seems to be pulling less fur. Right now, she is running around with a huge tug ball in her mouth....tackling it, LOL!


----------



## jackie_hubert

I'm so happy that she seems to be doing a bit better!


----------



## iansgran

Did I tell you all about the tug the trainer gave Jaro? Instead of braiding fleece from the fabric store she goes to Goodwill and buys fleece blankets. She said they cost $3 and are giant. She cuts them up and braids them by the bunch. Very inexpensive way to get some good soft chew toys. I haven't done it myself yet, but will next time I am by a Goodwill store. For those of you not here in the USA Goodwill is a thrift store where they resell donated items.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Ian'sgran said:


> Did I tell you all about the tug the trainer gave Jaro? Instead of braiding fleece from the fabric store she goes to Goodwill and buys fleece blankets. She said they cost $3 and are giant. She cuts them up and braids them by the bunch. Very inexpensive way to get some good soft chew toys. I haven't done it myself yet, but will next time I am by a Goodwill store. For those of you not here in the USA Goodwill is a thrift store where they resell donated items.


what a great idea. I have no idea where Kristen bought the fleece she sent Cosmo. He loves that thing and it's great for cleaning his teeth.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Izzy is doing much better....I think! She has been on the meds for 12 days and seems to be pulling less fur. Right now, she is running around with a huge tug ball in her mouth....tackling it, LOL!


Glad to hear that Joyce! 



Ian'sgran said:


> Did I tell you all about the tug the trainer gave Jaro? Instead of braiding fleece from the fabric store she goes to Goodwill and buys fleece blankets. She said they cost $3 and are giant. She cuts them up and braids them by the bunch. Very inexpensive way to get some good soft chew toys. I haven't done it myself yet, but will next time I am by a Goodwill store. For those of you not here in the USA Goodwill is a thrift store where they resell donated items.


That's such a good idea! .....


----------



## jweisman54

Forgot what it was like to walk a dog when it is 81 and very humid out up and down hills!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Have any of you used Cowboy Magic?


----------



## jweisman54

Isn't it an Equine shampoo?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> Have any of you used Cowboy Magic?


Yup, I have it for Alfie. I haven't given him a bath in about 6 months though...but I used it a lot when he was small enough to fit in the bath. Never had any problems, it smells nice and made his fur all soft!


----------



## DianaM

There are some huge, scary storms coming through right now and all I can think about is my Gracie at home while I am almost an hour away. I'm sure she'll be fine but I still worry.


----------



## jweisman54

*New pics of Izzy*

I posted these on the Pictures thread.

I especially like the last one!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/97887-new-pics-izzy.html


----------



## jweisman54

Gracie is probably sleeping right through it.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

I'm sure Gracie will be fine, she's a big girl!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

DianaM said:


> There are some huge, scary storms coming through right now and all I can think about is my Gracie at home while I am almost an hour away. I'm sure she'll be fine but I still worry.


If it is of any comfort... huge storms here too, and Maya is laying flat out on her back, paws spread wide, snoozing..... I bet Gracie is doing the same!

Obedience graduation next week.... trainer said to set aside 3 HOURS for the graduation!!!! what the heck?? I am sure my college graduation didn't even last that long!!!


----------



## KaMu

Thats a little lengthy for a Graduation!


----------



## DianaM

Maya's_Mom said:


> If it is of any comfort... huge storms here too, and Maya is laying flat out on her back, paws spread wide, snoozing..... I bet Gracie is doing the same!
> 
> Obedience graduation next week.... trainer said to set aside 3 HOURS for the graduation!!!! what the heck?? I am sure my college graduation didn't even last that long!!!


She seemed to be fine when I got home. I have no idea if she's scared of the thunder or not but she's been very jumpy lately so that is what worried me. When we are home, she always seems OK. 

3 hours is a long time! What could they be doing?!


----------



## iansgran

Ok, we are going to need pics and details of the marathon graduation.
We had tornado warnings and tornadoes (about 50 miles from here) and lots of thunderstorms all afternoon and evening yesterday. Nada from Jaro. Some dogs they bother others not at all.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

I guess they are combining the two classes into one for the graduation, and everyone has to be examined.... gonna be a long night!

My sister's golden is absolutely terrified of thunder.... Maya seems unaffected... everyone is different I guess! Although, this morning we had another storm go through and when I let her out of her crate, she was panting, so I knew she was anxious....


----------



## Alfie's Girl

We had a few rumbles of thunder today and I don't think Alfie even noticed!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

I wish she understood that thunder/lightening = no walk. *sigh* she just sits there staring at me.... but I know two people that have been struck by lightening, and things come in three's.... I don't take chances! Sorry pooch!


----------



## Jamm

I was thankfully able to take Joey for an hour walk in the quick 3 hour break of rain! Raining non stop and on the weekend when I was away it was so sunny but mom and dad said they took Joey for lots of walks! I plan on taking him to the doggie park next week during the day thankfully if it is sunny and nice out. Im thinking it won't be to packed in the middle of the work day so it'll be good for Joey.


----------



## iansgran

A little light spring rain never hurt anyone, fine for walks, but thunderstorms no way. Everyone stays inside.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Ian'sgran said:


> A little light spring rain never hurt anyone, fine for walks, but thunderstorms no way. Everyone stays inside.


Exactly!! I managed to get her regular half hour in earlier in the day, she just isn't getting her 2nd one.... Severe Thunderstorm warning in effect.... nooooo thank you!

A few pics of Maya....I need to invest (start saving) for a better camera.... she is going to get groomed this weekend.... she is such a funny little bugger.... don't know what I'd do without her!

The last pic is just so.... Maya. It makes me giggle everytime I look at it. It's when she woke up from one of her upside-down naps. She is not the prim proper pretty girl I had hoped for... she is an ungraceful goof, and I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Those are cute pics. Maya has a beautiful tail! Izzy is very envious!


----------



## iansgran

Very pretty girl, Maya. And you are very slim and trim.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Ah thank you  Yes, it's a very full tail.... 

Not sure how she stays so slim... with the amount of treats she gets


----------



## DianaM

Aww how pretty!! I always tell people that Gracie's name is ironic since she's so ungraceful haha.

Took this video yesterday after I gave her a tennis ball. She plays this weird game with herself.


----------



## jackie_hubert

DianaM said:


> Aww how pretty!! I always tell people that Gracie's name is ironic since she's so ungraceful haha.
> 
> Took this video yesterday after I gave her a tennis ball. She plays this weird game with herself.
> 
> YouTube - ‪Gracie's tennis ball game‬‏


Haha, love it!


----------



## Jamm

Maya you are SO PRETTY!!! Joey has a serious crush on all these beautiful april girls. Gracie is adorable with that game! Its funny how unique they all are. All have their own little things that they do.
Got these two shots of Joey on our walk today!


----------



## jweisman54

Joey's leash looks like Izzy's except hers has duct tape holding it together!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Lol, did you see the thread about the woman who intends to bring her new puppy to the kindergarten class she teaches? 

I would have been fired after the 3rd lawsuit pertaining to dog knocking out child...


----------



## KaMu

Pretty Mya! She is nice and trim and her coat looks so soft. I had a grooming appt thinking Id get her her first real trim at her ears and paws, but I think I'm going to cancel that appointment. I'm not ready to trust anyone yet with trimming. I keep forgetting to call the obedience school and ask for a referral. I need to do that tomorrow. Note to self.
I went to take pics of Roxy today but it was too hot to do much of anything outdoors. Its either raining or its TOOO hot. I took her out today and she was ready to come back in within 10 min. She headed straight for the tile floor! 
Yesterday I worked in the yard and ended up with 4 of those teeny tiny ticks, I swear they look smaller than a pin head! Baby ticks? Wonderful...they have given birth to a whole new generation in MY yard. Geesh
How am I ever going to see them if Roxy has one?! I examine her daily if not a few times a day and so far nothing...well.........actually DH said there was a big one crawling on her back the other day...... One thing that really is gross to me is ticks, oh...and than than fleas, and than those tiny jumping spiders. As soon as he said he found one on her the vacuum came out....again. 

pssst...we bought the new baby s name tags. The bling one came but the other one is being engraved, Ill send a picture as soon as it arives hehehe  
Name....Roo


----------



## jweisman54

Is Roo a male or female or is it a unisex name?


----------



## jweisman54

The tiny ticks are deer ticks which are the ones that transmit lyme disease. Just be cautious!


----------



## KaMu

DianaM said:


> Aww how pretty!! I always tell people that Gracie's name is ironic since she's so ungraceful haha.
> 
> Took this video yesterday after I gave her a tennis ball. She plays this weird game with herself.
> 
> YouTube - ‪Gracie's tennis ball game‬‏


lol Yes, she sure was having fun  Her ears are so cute in that video...


Jamm said:


> Maya you are SO PRETTY!!! Joey has a serious crush on all these beautiful april girls. Gracie is adorable with that game! Its funny how unique they all are. All have their own little things that they do.
> Got these two shots of Joey on our walk today!


Great pictures Jam, great paws


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> The tiny ticks are deer ticks which are the ones that transmit lyme disease. Just be cautious!


You can barely see them Joyce! Im in a slight panic here... maybe because of all the rain........I think it rained for 7 days. Do they come out more in a damp type weather?


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Is Roo a male or female or is it a unisex name?


I personally think M/F pairs work better within the same breed dog. But Ill just have to wait. The name is final so the right one will come along that belongs to that name...you'll see 
btw...Roo is the little Kangaroo in Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## iansgran

How to identify different ticks Kathleen, here is some info about ticks.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> How to identify different ticks Kathleen, here is some info about ticks.


http://www.oes.org/assets/images/dog-vs-deer-ticks.jpg

Sheri see the size at D. see that . thats as small as they were and light tan, how on earth can I find them on Rox? I just keep watching her to see if she scratches and than examine her at that area. I have an all natural spay that I ordered that I haven't used yet, its slightly oily but the smell is cedar which isnt too bad. I think Ill start spraying her legs and undersides and feet before we go out and maybe a light touch to her back. And I DEFINATELY am going to spay me! Bugs like my skin


----------



## iansgran

Is she on one of the flea meds that repels ticks? Hope that will do. We don't have them around here very much--in the woods but not here where I am. Thank God. But then if ian and I walked with Jaro they would come to us--we are the mosquito magnets so I bet the ticks would find us first, too.


----------



## KaMu

I forgot to say Thank You Sheri. Im going to try this spray first before I resort to any chemical for the ticks. Ill have her tested in the fall for lymes just to be sure....


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Maya's_Mom said:


> Exactly!! I managed to get her regular half hour in earlier in the day, she just isn't getting her 2nd one.... Severe Thunderstorm warning in effect.... nooooo thank you!
> 
> A few pics of Maya....I need to invest (start saving) for a better camera.... she is going to get groomed this weekend.... she is such a funny little bugger.... don't know what I'd do without her!
> 
> The last pic is just so.... Maya. It makes me giggle everytime I look at it. It's when she woke up from one of her upside-down naps. She is not the prim proper pretty girl I had hoped for... she is an ungraceful goof, and I LOVE IT!!!


She's sooo beautiful! Alfie's an ungraceful goof too! 



DianaM said:


> Aww how pretty!! I always tell people that Gracie's name is ironic since she's so ungraceful haha.
> 
> Took this video yesterday after I gave her a tennis ball. She plays this weird game with herself.
> 
> YouTube - ‪Gracie's tennis ball game‬‏


That's so sweet - she's enteratining herself! (Wish Alfie would lol!) 



Jamm said:


> Maya you are SO PRETTY!!! Joey has a serious crush on all these beautiful april girls. Gracie is adorable with that game! Its funny how unique they all are. All have their own little things that they do.
> Got these two shots of Joey on our walk today!


Ooh Joey you look so handsome and regal! :heartbeat



jackie_hubert said:


> Lol, did you see the thread about the woman who intends to bring her new puppy to the kindergarten class she teaches?
> 
> I would have been fired after the 3rd lawsuit pertaining to dog knocking out child...


WOW seriously...is it her first pup? Surely anyone that has already had a Golden pup would know that would be impossible!!!!!!! 



KaMu said:


> Pretty Mya! She is nice and trim and her coat looks so soft. I had a grooming appt thinking Id get her her first real trim at her ears and paws, but I think I'm going to cancel that appointment. I'm not ready to trust anyone yet with trimming. I keep forgetting to call the obedience school and ask for a referral. I need to do that tomorrow. Note to self.
> I went to take pics of Roxy today but it was too hot to do much of anything outdoors. Its either raining or its TOOO hot. I took her out today and she was ready to come back in within 10 min. She headed straight for the tile floor!
> Yesterday I worked in the yard and ended up with 4 of those teeny tiny ticks, I swear they look smaller than a pin head! Baby ticks? Wonderful...they have given birth to a whole new generation in MY yard. Geesh
> How am I ever going to see them if Roxy has one?! I examine her daily if not a few times a day and so far nothing...well.........actually DH said there was a big one crawling on her back the other day...... One thing that really is gross to me is ticks, oh...and than than fleas, and than those tiny jumping spiders. As soon as he said he found one on her the vacuum came out....again.
> 
> pssst...we bought the new baby s name tags. The bling one came but the other one is being engraved, Ill send a picture as soon as it arives hehehe
> Name....Roo


Roo...oooh that's so cute! Roxy and Roo! Has a kinda ring to it!


----------



## iansgran

Kathleen, if you name a pup Roo do you expect a jumper? Self fulfilling prophecy. But I too think Roxy and Roo and very cute names together.


----------



## jweisman54

Makes me think of Winnie the Poo......Kanga and Roo!


----------



## DianaM

I was finally able to get to the Parks and Rec office before it closed today so I got Gracie's dog park pass. It has been raining non-stop for days but I decided to take the chance the just drive over to the park and see how bad it was. Well it was empty (YES!) and one side was really bad. We went to the less muddy side and managed to keep her out of the muddy corner. She had a blast, having zoomies all over and chasing birds! I got a funny video that I will post later. She really needed to let that energy out! Now she is on her bed and she's OUT!


----------



## Jamm

Im so excited for you Kathleen! you must still share photo's of Roo here in the april pups thread! 

Its so rainy and ugly here and I now work all weekend until tuesday all day so unfortunately no fun time for Joey. Next week though Im going to take him down to Ottawa and walk along the parliament and take photo's so it should be fun


----------



## jackie_hubert

So Cosmo ate a large chicken drumstick a couple of nights ago, raw - he stole it from the cat while we were out! Our fault... - AND HE WAS FINE! I can't believe it. Slightly softer poop and a little bit more the next morning but since he's been constipated it was actually a bit of a relief. We were prepping for a night of diarrhea but it never came. 

He's still on Z/D - or as we like to call it "vitamin sprayed cardboard". We've been mixing that with 1/2 boiled ground beef a day for the last 2 weeks which he's been fine with. Next we're trying to mix the Z/D with chicken for a couple of weeks. And then we're going to try to mix it with lamb. That should tell us whether he actually has any issues with those proteins. Then we're going to try to mix in some raw meat, also in that order. Then finally some other kibble. We haven't had a control in so long that we were never able to test anything for certain since everything led to diarrhea. I honestly don't know what's changed - perhaps his system has just recovered and his immune system matured...


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sgran said:


> Kathleen, if you name a pup Roo do you expect a jumper? Self fulfilling prophecy. But I too think Roxy and Roo and very cute names together.


hehe ooooh :uhoh:



jackie_hubert said:


> So Cosmo ate a large chicken drumstick a couple of nights ago, raw - he stole it from the cat while we were out! Our fault... - AND HE WAS FINE! I can't believe it. Slightly softer poop and a little bit more the next morning but since he's been constipated it was actually a bit of a relief. We were prepping for a night of diarrhea but it never came.
> 
> He's still on Z/D - or as we like to call it "vitamin sprayed cardboard". We've been mixing that with 1/2 boiled ground beef a day for the last 2 weeks which he's been fine with. Next we're trying to mix the Z/D with chicken for a couple of weeks. And then we're going to try to mix it with lamb. That should tell us whether he actually has any issues with those proteins. Then we're going to try to mix in some raw meat, also in that order. Then finally some other kibble. We haven't had a control in so long that we were never able to test anything for certain since everything led to diarrhea. I honestly don't know what's changed - perhaps his system has just recovered and his immune system matured...


Yipee for Cosmo!  I know it does take time for them to recover from GI problems, it took several months for Alfie to get back to normal after his allergy to the RC even though we took him off it as soon as we knew. Though we'ver been having softer poop recently, I think it's things he's eaten in the garden again! :doh:

WEll...we had our first taste of Agility yesterday! Alfie was crazy excited and a bit of a pain to hold onto at times but we had a really great time! It's wonderful to see how in 3 hours he went from being really scared to do anything to running over things without a second thought. Even the see-saw!!! I'm really proud of hime!  Hopefully we'll do some more classes over the summer as its so much fun!


----------



## jweisman54

So, we are registering for our CGC which starts in mid July. We shall see how Miss Izzy does!

Today is our first experience with a dog walker. We are going to a graduation party down the Cape. He will be coming here twice to take Izzy out and to feed her.


----------



## DianaM

Ian'sgran said:


> Kathleen, if you name a pup Roo do you expect a jumper? Self fulfilling prophecy. But I too think Roxy and Roo and very cute names together.


Or it means he is gonna talk a lot! I love when Gracie roos at me when I get home, always with a toy in her mouth!



Jamm said:


> Its so rainy and ugly here and I now work all weekend until tuesday all day so unfortunately no fun time for Joey. Next week though Im going to take him down to Ottawa and walk along the parliament and take photo's so it should be fun


This whole weekend was supposed to be sunny and hot. So far it has rained everyday and we have a big system coming through today. I just want it to end already!

BTW, those pics of Joey are great! So handsome 



jackie_hubert said:


> So Cosmo ate a large chicken drumstick a couple of nights ago, raw - he stole it from the cat while we were out! Our fault... - AND HE WAS FINE! I can't believe it. Slightly softer poop and a little bit more the next morning but since he's been constipated it was actually a bit of a relief. We were prepping for a night of diarrhea but it never came.
> 
> He's still on Z/D - or as we like to call it "vitamin sprayed cardboard". We've been mixing that with 1/2 boiled ground beef a day for the last 2 weeks which he's been fine with. Next we're trying to mix the Z/D with chicken for a couple of weeks. And then we're going to try to mix it with lamb. That should tell us whether he actually has any issues with those proteins. Then we're going to try to mix in some raw meat, also in that order. Then finally some other kibble. We haven't had a control in so long that we were never able to test anything for certain since everything led to diarrhea. I honestly don't know what's changed - perhaps his system has just recovered and his immune system matured...


So glad to hear that Cosmo is doing better with his food. Sorry I can't remember.. are you trying to go raw?



Alfie's Girl said:


> WEll...we had our first taste of Agility yesterday! Alfie was crazy excited and a bit of a pain to hold onto at times but we had a really great time! It's wonderful to see how in 3 hours he went from being really scared to do anything to running over things without a second thought. Even the see-saw!!! I'm really proud of hime!  Hopefully we'll do some more classes over the summer as its so much fun!


Yay Alfie! We can't wait to start agility. Probably the end of summer or early fall!



jweisman54 said:


> So, we are registering for our CGC which starts in mid July. We shall see how Miss Izzy does!


We start our CGC Prep class on Thursday. I can't wait to get back to it again. Gracie needs it! I hope she passes :crossfing

I posted the video of Gracie chasing the bird at the park:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...os/98063-gracie-chasing-bird.html#post1448256


----------



## jackie_hubert

We will likely do kibble but would like to be able to add raw and cooked meat here and there. Right now we're just experimenting with different things to see what it is that upsets his system so much.


----------



## jweisman54

Now cant do that CGC class, it would be every Sunday mid afternoon for th erest of the summer. I want to do it with her but not willing to give up my summer Sundays.


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> We have recently been focusing on self-control/impulse control, and reward good decision making without me prompting him to "leave it" or "this way" or "heel". I'm working on talking less. It's a start.
> 
> BTW, that's a carrot on the ground, and later some kibble too.
> 
> YouTube - ‪Self Control Exercise‬‏


Right there is the key to training!



Ian'sgran said:


> Did I tell you all about the tug the trainer gave Jaro? Instead of braiding fleece from the fabric store she goes to Goodwill and buys fleece blankets. She said they cost $3 and are giant. She cuts them up and braids them by the bunch. Very inexpensive way to get some good soft chew toys. I haven't done it myself yet, but will next time I am by a Goodwill store. For those of you not here in the USA Goodwill is a thrift store where they resell donated items.


Ive made a few myself from older PJ's 




jackie_hubert said:


> Have any of you used Cowboy Magic?


I have but Roxy doesn't have a long coat so I don't think there is any need to use anything but shampoo. Thats just us 



Ian'sgran said:


> Is she on one of the flea meds that repels ticks? Hope that will do. We don't have them around here very much--in the woods but not here where I am. Thank God. But then if ian and I walked with Jaro they would come to us--we are the mosquito magnets so I bet the ticks would find us first, too.


BTW I have used the spray I had mentioned in the fall.........The Dr. Bens Paws and Claws for Roxy and the one for humans to repel and or kill fleas and all sorts of buggers. 100% natural. To test it I put it on Roxys legs feet and tummy. Also a little rubbed between my hands and put where her collar is and by her ears. I went out back and cut the grassy /weed areas with the lawn mower , shorts, flip flops, and a tank top. Took Roxy with me. I was out there for about 2 or so hours and no mosquito bites or ticks on either of us. Not that I found anyway  So Ill stick with the spray rather than use the frontline.


Alfie's Girl said:


> Roo...oooh that's so cute! Roxy and Roo! Has a kinda ring to it!


I didnt want them to sound alike and I had a list of about 15 names that I had accumulated for about 5 months, With the intention of waiting and seeing the pup and than naming it appropriately!
However.........theres a story coming here..........get ready....


Ian'sgran said:


> Kathleen, if you name a pup Roo do you expect a jumper? Self fulfilling prophecy. But I too think Roxy and Roo and very cute names together.


Bite your tongue Sheri!


jweisman54 said:


> Makes me think of Winnie the Poo......Kanga and Roo!



ok here is the story of where the name Roo came from...

Once upon a time.........JK


As I said I have been thinking of names for about 5 months if not longer.
One of my top favorites was Belieze......because when I renewed my marriage vows a few years ago the entire family went on a cruise and we had the time of our lives. Raising the kids we were not able to do big vacations due to money restraints. This trip made up for all that.
Background..... My Mom who passed away almost 3 years now was... for as long as I can remember...an avid lover of the values that the Winnie the Pooh books taught.......My family and than my children all had Pooh gifts and books as toddlers and even in her later years shed have Chimes or whatever that had Winnie the Pooh... I grew tired of Pooh lol But now that Mom is gone those years of her reading to my children and all the things we all remember become so much more special and heartfelt and even longed for .......Its a sad but warm memory of My Moms own values.
So at some point the name Roo (Kangas baby in the Winnie the Pooh stories) came to mind, not a favorite of mine but down on the list. It seems no mater what I did I had constant reminders of the Name Roo or something pertaining to Winnie the Pooh. It was almost an eery type thing. Every 3 days or so something would take me to the name Roo. 
So I decided that the GR do get to that leggy stage and Roxy always sat and still does sit with her two front paws up like a Kangaroo, and will make that a roo sound thats like a partial yawn  
So Roo is what I decided.  That is as brief as I could make it!!!
The litter is to be born soon, within the next few days. There needs to be 4 boys for me to have a male. So, I am thinking Blue for Roo. It is going to be a large litter so hopefully......


----------



## iansgran

Love the story, Kathleen. Let us know as soon as they are born--thinking blue for you and Roo.


----------



## Jamm

My parents have been pressuring me so much latley to get Joey fixed so that he can be boarded while we are away in the summer. So many fights because of this but I thankfully just emailed my breeder and she put my mind at ease! Joey doesn't have any bad behaviours due to him being intact still so there really is NO need for him to be fixed until at least 18 months! She recommended another golden breeder closer to me who also boards dogs so I will be going to check them out sometime this week and see how well Joey will fit in! Im off now for 4 days thank god so Joey and I are going to be having SO MUCH FUN. I can't wait


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo got to track in the tall grass today and was the happiest dog ever!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Kathleen, that's a lovely story! I think Roo is a perfect name for a Golden, there's no denying that they do bounce around the place! 

Jamm, Alfie's still intact and will remain so permenantly unless he has a health issue. We have no bad behaviours related to him being intact either.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy is having a complete thyroid panel done today just to make sure the shedding is normal. I brushed her twice yesterday and got so much out of her. Anyone else getting THAT much out?


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Not THAT much out... I can fill a brush when I brush her... but that's about all, nothing excessive here.

Maya got boarded again last weekend.... my bf took me away to Buffalo for my birthday  But geez, I missed Maya so much!!! Picked her up yesterday, so pretty and FLUFFY and smells soooooo great!!!


----------



## KaMu

Jamm said:


> My parents have been pressuring me so much latley to get Joey fixed so that he can be boarded while we are away in the summer. So many fights because of this but I thankfully just emailed my breeder and she put my mind at ease! Joey doesn't have any bad behaviours due to him being intact still so there really is NO need for him to be fixed until at least 18 months! She recommended another golden breeder closer to me who also boards dogs so I will be going to check them out sometime this week and see how well Joey will fit in! Im off now for 4 days thank god so Joey and I are going to be having SO MUCH FUN. I can't wait


Jamm have lots of fun in the sun!!!
Hopefully the breeder your going to visit will end up being the perfect spot for Joey this summer and you will have NO worries.



jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo got to track in the tall grass today and was the happiest dog ever!


Jackie can you explain to me exactly whats involved on a day when you take Cosmo tracking? Like for how long and how you set up and just what all is involved......
They all do NEED that stimulation and exploring  And btw...how are Cosmos GI issues? I know he did fine with the raw chicken but how have his poos been...anymore constipation?


Alfie's Girl said:


> Kathleen, that's a lovely story! I think Roo is a perfect name for a Golden, there's no denying that they do bounce around the place!
> 
> Jamm, Alfie's still intact and will remain so permenantly unless he has a health issue. We have no bad behaviours related to him being intact either.


Charlotte yes they do act like little Kangaroos at times. And if you looked up a picture of one on the net their faces to me are similar to that of the GR  Soo darn cute!


jweisman54 said:


> Izzy is having a complete thyroid panel done today just to make sure the shedding is normal. I brushed her twice yesterday and got so much out of her. Anyone else getting THAT much out?


Lots of hair here Joyce but when I brush I get maybe one brush full or two. However if I vacuum and than ply with Roxy on the floor it needs to be vacuumed AGAIN! That fast 
By rights she should not have any hair left. In this picture of her you can see she looks like she really has a short short coat........Of course her tummy hair is taking forever to grow back from the spay...... I added a few other pics as well. We were sitting outside the other day and I got a few pics of Roxy. I couldn't decide which so I added them all! lol

Joyce I'm glad your having the thyroid panel done even if its just to rule out the possibility.... Very anxious to hear the results of that.























































And here is Roxys playmate Mr. Mittens. Yea, Roxy looks fierce in the pic but she is very gentle with Mr. Mittens, and he to her.



















Take that!


----------



## jweisman54

Roxy, can we say "fangs" !!

Izzy has much thinner fur than Roxy does.Should have results tomorrow since they use a lab in NY. They also did a CBC since she is on Prozac.

She only weighed in at 57 lbs. too. Lost about 3! They do not seem concerned.


----------



## iansgran

Fingers and paws crossed for Izzy, but low thyroid is easily and cheaply treated.


----------



## KaMu

Sending nothing but good and positive thoughts your way Joyce.......for you and Izzy both!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Lol love that last photo of Roxy and mr mittens!

Tracking: we do different things depending on what we're working on. Some days we work on articling - smelling out an object and indicating it by picking it up or sitting down by it. You can do that inside even. Sometimes we work on short obvious straight lines of track to work on accuracy and speed. Sometimes we work on specific surfaces - forest, brush, water, gravel, cement, wood...Sometimes we do urban and sometimes rural. Sometimes we just do scent discrimination. Usually my husband will drive out to a location, leave him in the car and walk a track, making his way back to the car, get the dog, let him sniff a worn shirt and then run the track. Occasionally someone else will walk the track and they'll run it blind. Usually they'll do an hour worth of tracks - many short ones or just a couple long ones.


----------



## jackie_hubert

I'll get some pictures or video sometime.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Izzy is having a complete thyroid panel done today just to make sure the shedding is normal. I brushed her twice yesterday and got so much out of her. Anyone else getting THAT much out?


I get a fair amount and am forever having to hoover! Alfie has quite a short coat though, and not very curly either. 



Maya's_Mom said:


> Not THAT much out... I can fill a brush when I brush her... but that's about all, nothing excessive here.
> 
> Maya got boarded again last weekend.... my bf took me away to Buffalo for my birthday  But geez, I missed Maya so much!!! Picked her up yesterday, so pretty and FLUFFY and smells soooooo great!!!


Aww, that's nice of your bf! ...it's been a while since Alfie smelt great!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Super pics of Roxy, love the last one where she's gettin' put in her place by Mr Mittens! 

Joyce...hope Izzys results come back soon and all is well.


----------



## iansgran

Mr Mittens can't hold a candle to our Wendy--who although only 5 lbs whips Jaro's @#$ every time. Very cute photos. I brushed huge amounts of fur off Jaro today, and vacuumed twice. Had a big brushing yesterday, too. His fur is thinner than it was but he still has tons.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Great pics of Roxy!!! So cute!! I love the new name, Roo!! So suitable!

Fingers crossed for Izzy.... hope all results comes back okay!


----------



## jweisman54

The vet was supposed to call me before 5 but we are under a tornado warning so I will forgive her. I know she has the report because the receptionist printed it out and put it on her desk and usually the receptionist tells me if everything is ok. Blah!


----------



## iansgran

Sorry you are waiting, but just because the receptionist didn't tell you doesn't mean anything. Stay safe.
And to all on the April Puppy thread a want to send a BIG THANK YOU for just being nice. Had some less than nice experiences on another thread lately, so I am sure glad to have all of you. Sherie


----------



## jweisman54

This is probably one of, if not the best thread on this forum.


----------



## iansgran

Just saw the national news that you had a tornado in Mass. Hope it didn't make it close to you, Joyce.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Ian'sgran said:


> Sorry you are waiting, but just because the receptionist didn't tell you doesn't mean anything. Stay safe.
> And to all on the April Puppy thread a want to send a BIG THANK YOU for just being nice. Had some less than nice experiences on another thread lately, so I am sure glad to have all of you. Sherie


Yay April puppies thread!

Which thread? There are some stupid people who recently joined...


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Yeah, I read some of the other threads, but for the most part just stay out of them.... some people get really nasty and it's not necessary. I like the comfort of our thread 

Well Maya's obedience graduation was last night.... *phew* what a LONG night!!! Got there at 6pm, all 26 dogs had to do their final exam. Maya did alright, but not her best. I think we ended up with 33.75 out of 40. She lost most of her points on her stays, she was WAY distracted. During the sit she kept skootching her bottom closer to me, and during her down stay she jumped up and started barking at me?!? What the heck?!? Lol... but I forgive her... I mean, there are 25 other dogs in the room, and 50-someodd humans... who is NOT going to be distracted?! Then they gave out the diplomas and had snacks mostly for the dogs.... but at 9pm we made a sneaky exit.... 3 hours was our limit and they were STILL giving out diplomas!! I felt bad, but ..... 3hours?! Bryan and I were starving! Lol. 

I hope everyone is safe and sound from all that scary weather.... we are fortunate up here. We were scorching hot for a few days (over 100F with the humidity), but thank goodness the humidity broke and it's cooler again....


----------



## iansgran

Maya's a good girl, any good behavior with all those dogs and people is a plus.
There have been some crazy people posting lately, that is for sure. But the threads I was specifically talking about were about the breeders v the vets and the dog with the bite problem--it is two threads one River Run Goldens and one Breeders Responsibilities. I would not bother to read them if you haven't. Just a lot of people with different opinions being forceful about them.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Good job Maya! That's pretty fantastic!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> The vet was supposed to call me before 5 but we are under a tornado warning so I will forgive her. I know she has the report because the receptionist printed it out and put it on her desk and usually the receptionist tells me if everything is ok. Blah!


Any news yet?  



Ian'sgran said:


> Sorry you are waiting, but just because the receptionist didn't tell you doesn't mean anything. Stay safe.
> And to all on the April Puppy thread a want to send a BIG THANK YOU for just being nice. Had some less than nice experiences on another thread lately, so I am sure glad to have all of you. Sherie


Aww, this is the BEST thread!  



Maya's_Mom said:


> Yeah, I read some of the other threads, but for the most part just stay out of them.... some people get really nasty and it's not necessary. I like the comfort of our thread
> 
> Well Maya's obedience graduation was last night.... *phew* what a LONG night!!! Got there at 6pm, all 26 dogs had to do their final exam. Maya did alright, but not her best. I think we ended up with 33.75 out of 40. She lost most of her points on her stays, she was WAY distracted. During the sit she kept skootching her bottom closer to me, and during her down stay she jumped up and started barking at me?!? What the heck?!? Lol... but I forgive her... I mean, there are 25 other dogs in the room, and 50-someodd humans... who is NOT going to be distracted?! Then they gave out the diplomas and had snacks mostly for the dogs.... but at 9pm we made a sneaky exit.... 3 hours was our limit and they were STILL giving out diplomas!! I felt bad, but ..... 3hours?! Bryan and I were starving! Lol.
> 
> I hope everyone is safe and sound from all that scary weather.... we are fortunate up here. We were scorching hot for a few days (over 100F with the humidity), but thank goodness the humidity broke and it's cooler again....


Wow, that's a lot of dogs! Alfie would be virtually uncontrollable I think! Well dont to you and Maya!


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy didn't even flinch when all that thunder rolled through for hours on end last night. I, on the other hand, sat in my hallway with laptop on lap and cell phone in other hand, LOL!
All is well in this part of the state. I feel badly for others not so far away and so stricken by the horrible tornado and thunderstorms we had.

On another note.......
I still have not heard from Izzy's vet about her blood work. She was supposed to call yesterday as she has the paper on her desk. I just called and they told me that "she will get to it"......not a good answer for me. They won't even fax me a copy of it until she talks to me about it. BLAH!!!


----------



## iansgran

When the doctor doesn't call back right away I try to think good thoughts, they would be if there were a problem, and also that someone else is sick and really needs their attention. But I sure hope you get the call soon.


----------



## jweisman54

NORMAL THYROID FUNCTION TEST.........YAY!!!!!!!

:banana:


----------



## iansgran

Glad it was good news, Joyce and Izzy.


----------



## Jamm

Yay glad to hear!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Whoohoo! That's great news.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

GREAT news Miss Izzy (and Joyce)!!! Glad to hear all is well. Both healthwise for Izzy, and safety wise for your home in the storms!

So I went out for the last of my birthday celebrations tonight with my sister and a friend (I like to make my birthdays last all month, haha).... I get home, dear bf has been home for a few hours.... 1. the outside light is not on 2. the mailbox is FULL 3. the front door is locked, I can't get in 4. he says "did you feed Maya?" ... ummm... when in doubt, FEED HER!!!!! 

Grrrrr.... MEN!!!!


----------



## West

Great news, Joyce!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> NORMAL THYROID FUNCTION TEST.........YAY!!!!!!!
> 
> :banana:


Yay! Great news Joyce...now why couldn't they just tell you that when you phoned up...



Maya's_Mom said:


> GREAT news Miss Izzy (and Joyce)!!! Glad to hear all is well. Both healthwise for Izzy, and safety wise for your home in the storms!
> 
> So I went out for the last of my birthday celebrations tonight with my sister and a friend (I like to make my birthdays last all month, haha).... I get home, dear bf has been home for a few hours.... 1. the outside light is not on 2. the mailbox is FULL 3. the front door is locked, I can't get in 4. he says "did you feed Maya?" ... ummm... when in doubt, FEED HER!!!!!
> 
> Grrrrr.... MEN!!!!


Hehe...MEN...gwah...who'd hav em'!!!!!!!:doh:


----------



## DianaM

So glad to hear about the good news Joyce!


----------



## iansgran

OK, Kathleen. Now we know from the other thread he is here. Fill us in on the details. How many pups, how many boys, how is mom (and you mom) doing. Details, details.


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> So Cosmo ate a large chicken drumstick a couple of nights ago, raw - he stole it from the cat while we were out! Our fault... - AND HE WAS FINE! I can't believe it. Slightly softer poop and a little bit more the next morning but since he's been constipated it was actually a bit of a relief. We were prepping for a night of diarrhea but it never came.
> 
> He's still on Z/D - or as we like to call it "vitamin sprayed cardboard". We've been mixing that with 1/2 boiled ground beef a day for the last 2 weeks which he's been fine with. Next we're trying to mix the Z/D with chicken for a couple of weeks. And then we're going to try to mix it with lamb. That should tell us whether he actually has any issues with those proteins. Then we're going to try to mix in some raw meat, also in that order. Then finally some other kibble. We haven't had a control in so long that we were never able to test anything for certain since everything led to diarrhea. I honestly don't know what's changed - perhaps his system has just recovered and his immune system matured...


Thats good news for Cosmo......hopefully his Gi troubles are only minor now........




S



Ian'sgran said:


> Love the story, Kathleen. Let us know as soon as they are born--thinking blue for you and Roo.


Roo is born!!!!...........6 boys and 5 girls! What a relief to know they are born and Mom and babies are well!



jweisman54 said:


> Roxy, can we say "fangs" !!
> 
> Izzy has much thinner fur than Roxy does.Should have results tomorrow since they use a lab in NY. They also did a CBC since she is on Prozac.
> 
> She only weighed in at 57 lbs. too. Lost about 3! They do not seem concerned.


Roxy is still at 63 pounds I actually took her to the vet today after work. The brat thinks cutting nails is a game now:doh:, Ive tried for over a week and only got 2 nails cut. The tech peeked from out of the back room and threatened to kidnap Roxy. She said Roxy had her front legs up on her shoulders and was hugging her......lol Gotta love em......


jackie_hubert said:


> Lol love that last photo of Roxy and mr mittens!
> 
> Tracking: we do different things depending on what we're working on. Some days we work on articling - smelling out an object and indicating it by picking it up or sitting down by it. You can do that inside even. Sometimes we work on short obvious straight lines of track to work on accuracy and speed. Sometimes we work on specific surfaces - forest, brush, water, gravel, cement, wood...Sometimes we do urban and sometimes rural. Sometimes we just do scent discrimination. Usually my husband will drive out to a location, leave him in the car and walk a track, making his way back to the car, get the dog, let him sniff a worn shirt and then run the track. Occasionally someone else will walk the track and they'll run it blind. Usually they'll do an hour worth of tracks - many short ones or just a couple long ones.


Jackie Mr. Mittens cracks me up when he plays with Roxy! Roxy looks plain evil with her snarly face, but yet she only mouths Mittens, and mittens just swats Roxy! A left and a right!

Jackie when you let Cosmo smell an article how do you get him to go out than and "track"


Alfie's Girl said:


> Super pics of Roxy, love the last one where she's gettin' put in her place by Mr Mittens!
> 
> 
> Joyce...hope Izzys results come back soon and all is well.


Joyce just out of curiosity were the results low at all........like a low normal? 
In any case congrats!!!!!!!


Ian'sgran said:


> Mr Mittens can't hold a candle to our Wendy--who although only 5 lbs whips Jaro's @#$ every time. Very cute photos. I brushed huge amounts of fur off Jaro today, and vacuumed twice. Had a big brushing yesterday, too. His fur is thinner than it was but he still has tons.


Yep.... the hair is amazing ....Sheri, we don't even put the vacuum away anymore.


Ian'sgran said:


> Sorry you are waiting, but just because the receptionist didn't tell you doesn't mean anything. Stay safe.
> And to all on the April Puppy thread a want to send a BIG THANK YOU for just being nice. Had some less than nice experiences on another thread lately, so I am sure glad to have all of you. Sherie


And Thank You Sheri!
[



jweisman54 said:


> NORMAL THYROID FUNCTION TEST.........YAY!!!!!!!
> 
> :banana:


Yea!!!!!


Alfie's Girl said:


> Yay! Great news Joyce...now why couldn't they just tell you that when you phoned up...
> 
> 
> Hehe...MEN...gwah...who'd hav em'!!!!!!!:doh:


 I know I know! Because the receptionist just like nurses, even though you have the results in your hand you may NOT give out that info UNTIL a Dr. has seen the results and says what to do with them.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Dogs pick scenting up pretty naturally, so you don't have to do a lot of teaching. But what you would do is put a line of chickenbroth in the grass and get the puppy to follow that and reward at the end of the line. Repeat often for a couple of weeks and then let him smell chicken broth in a container and track a line right after. Repeat for a few weeks and then do other scents.


----------



## jweisman54

Went to the vet again and had more blood drawn, sent it off to Dr. Dodds. We shall see.


----------



## KaMu

Thats good Joyce........this has kept you awfully busy these past few days. Your a good Mommy for Izzy.


----------



## jweisman54

Yes to who asked the question Low/Normal Normal total T4 is 1.0 to 4.0 and Izzy was 1.0, her free T4 was also low at 14 where 8-40 is normal and tsh was <.10 where normal is0.00 to .60, so she is low on all accounts and they did not originally test for T3 and a couple of antibody tests as well. So now a complete Thyroid panel (short of OFA) will be done next week. I have spent so much money now and the vet had the balls to charge me $15 to draw today. Unfortunately, most of the other vets in the area are worse but if I continue to have issues with them I will find a new one.


----------



## iansgran

Fingers and paws crossed for Izzy. I believe it is an easy fix if that is the issue but I am going to our club meeting tomorrow and will ask some experts there.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Yes to who asked the question Low/Normal Normal total T4 is 1.0 to 4.0 and Izzy was 1.0, her free T4 was also low at 14 where 8-40 is normal and tsh was <.10 where normal is0.00 to .60, so she is low on all accounts and they did not originally test for T3 and a couple of antibody tests as well. So now a complete Thyroid panel (short of OFA) will be done next week. I have spent so much money now and the vet had the balls to charge me $15 to draw today. Unfortunately, most of the other vets in the area are worse but if I continue to have issues with them I will find a new one.


I hear ya Joyce.....



Ian'sgran said:


> Fingers and paws crossed for Izzy. I believe it is an easy fix if that is the issue but I am going to our club meeting tomorrow and will ask some experts there.


Agree, its a very easy easy thing to keep under control. But still sending good thoughts, which never hurts


----------



## jweisman54

We need pics of Roo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> We need pics of Roo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know me too!!! lol I don't have any yet!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Yes to who asked the question Low/Normal Normal total T4 is 1.0 to 4.0 and Izzy was 1.0, her free T4 was also low at 14 where 8-40 is normal and tsh was <.10 where normal is0.00 to .60, so she is low on all accounts and they did not originally test for T3 and a couple of antibody tests as well. So now a complete Thyroid panel (short of OFA) will be done next week. I have spent so much money now and the vet had the balls to charge me $15 to draw today. Unfortunately, most of the other vets in the area are worse but if I continue to have issues with them I will find a new one.


I hope this all resoves itself quickly so you know what's going on. Izzy is so lucky to have you as her mom!


----------



## iansgran

Took Jaro to the GR club meeting today for his first swim. Not so much interested in actually swimming, but was in and out of the water a lot. He loved running free, especially with Yogy who is one month older. They chased each other all morning, almost inseparable even though there were at least a dozen other dogs around. He has been wiped out since we got home, well, ya. The people's house was WAY out in the country, 10 acres all fenced in section with a pond way at the back. These people have 6 Goldens right now, all rescue, two deaf, one with three legs, one 16 years old. Doggie heaven out there.


----------



## jweisman54

Was going to give Izzy a bath today but wound up doing lots of recall on the 30 ft. lead instead. She is doing really well. Also worked with the trainer the other day on loose leash walking. It takes a long time to get from point a to point b but her method is working wonders.


----------



## Jamm

Joey also had his first real swim today! Went with my friend and her water crazy lab, Blue. They had a BLAST. There are photo's on the photo area. He did really well with another dog there and then was 100% comfortable once I brought the ball out!! 


























I am SO tired though. Time to crash!!


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Took Jaro to the GR club meeting today for his first swim. Not so much interested in actually swimming, but was in and out of the water a lot. He loved running free, especially with Yogy who is one month older. They chased each other all morning, almost inseparable even though there were at least a dozen other dogs around. He has been wiped out since we got home, well, ya. The people's house was WAY out in the country, 10 acres all fenced in section with a pond way at the back. These people have 6 Goldens right now, all rescue, two deaf, one with three legs, one 16 years old. Doggie heaven out there.


A happy and tired Jaro! Boy does that sound like an ideal day for a Golden.....


Jamm said:


> Joey also had his first real swim today! Went with my friend and her water crazy lab, Blue. They had a BLAST. There are photo's on the photo area. He did really well with another dog there and then was 100% comfortable once I brought the ball out!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO tired though. Time to crash!!


And they were all great pictures to.....sleep well.


jweisman54 said:


> Was going to give Izzy a bath today but wound up doing lots of recall on the 30 ft. lead instead. She is doing really well. Also worked with the trainer the other day on loose leash walking. It takes a long time to get from point a to point b but her method is working wonders.


Good job Izzy and Joyce........


----------



## jackie_hubert

Alfie's Girl said:


> Izzy is so lucky to have you as her mom!


 
Totally agree with this!


----------



## KaMu

Where is Ilovemygolden? Where oh where is Finley?


----------



## jackie_hubert

We haven't heard from her in a while. Is she still travelling???

I LOVE the photos of Joey, especially the first one. We had a lot of fun ourselves today - went to the dog park and saw his buddy Kaia there (a doodle), then cooled down under the trees in the cool grass watching a softball game, stopped for a photo-op and then came home to a new ball.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sgran said:


> Took Jaro to the GR club meeting today for his first swim. Not so much interested in actually swimming, but was in and out of the water a lot. He loved running free, especially with Yogy who is one month older. They chased each other all morning, almost inseparable even though there were at least a dozen other dogs around. He has been wiped out since we got home, well, ya. The people's house was WAY out in the country, 10 acres all fenced in section with a pond way at the back. These people have 6 Goldens right now, all rescue, two deaf, one with three legs, one 16 years old. Doggie heaven out there.


Ooh it does sound like Doggie heaven! (Alfie is very jealous!) 



jweisman54 said:


> Was going to give Izzy a bath today but wound up doing lots of recall on the 30 ft. lead instead. She is doing really well. Also worked with the trainer the other day on loose leash walking. It takes a long time to get from point a to point b but her method is working wonders.


That's great!  What method did she show you? 



Jamm said:


> Joey also had his first real swim today! Went with my friend and her water crazy lab, Blue. They had a BLAST. There are photo's on the photo area. He did really well with another dog there and then was 100% comfortable once I brought the ball out!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO tired though. Time to crash!!


Looks like Joey and Blue had a blast! (Ooh I can almost smell wet dog from over here! )



KaMu said:


> Where is Ilovemygolden? Where oh where is Finley?


Maybe she is busy with her Wedding arrangements? I forget if it was soon she was getting married?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> We haven't heard from her in a while. Is she still travelling???
> 
> I LOVE the photos of Joey, especially the first one. We had a lot of fun ourselves today - went to the dog park and saw his buddy Kaia there (a doodle), then cooled down under the trees in the cool grass watching a softball game, stopped for a photo-op and then came home to a new ball.


Aww look at Cosmo! Is that a muddy face I see there?  How are his GI issues Jackie?


----------



## iansgran

I am hoping that is it just that Justine is crazy busy with work and the wedding which is just a few weeks away. Has anyone sent her an email to check?


----------



## jweisman54

Haven't seen her at all on the forum either.


----------



## jweisman54

Ian'sgran said:


> I am hoping that is it just that Justine is crazy busy with work and the wedding which is just a few weeks away. Has anyone sent her an email to check?



Sherie, I PM'd Justine. She has not been on the forum since May 23.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

You can track when I was on last?! Cool!

Joyce, thanks for PM'ing me!

Crazy busy. We had two major deadlines involving how many students we will have for September just pass us, May 30th and June 2nd. Our convocation was the 3rd. Trev's Mom was here from May 26th to the 31st and yah....just silly busy! No time for fun!

Fin is doing great! In the sprinkler every dang day now that the nice weather decided to show its face! His virus as totally regressed and is completely gone! We have 3/4 of our backyard fence up, so Fin almost has full freedom of the yard now too!

My countdown thing tells me the wedding is 33 days away. I had three bridal showers in May, attended a wedding in PA too, so it's just been insane! I had an 8km race yesterday, Trev and Fin were there at the finish line for me, huge to finally be running and racing again with no numbness anymore.....big step for me!

I am going to run again though, work is still nuts, thankfully no events coming, just admissions stuff....!

Thanks for thinking of us!! I do hope everyone is doing well, I am totally going to make sure I get back on here more often.


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> You can track when I was on last?! Cool!
> 
> Joyce, thanks for PM'ing me!
> 
> Crazy busy. We had two major deadlines involving how many students we will have for September just pass us, May 30th and June 2nd. Our convocation was the 3rd. Trev's Mom was here from May 26th to the 31st and yah....just silly busy! No time for fun!
> 
> Fin is doing great! In the sprinkler every dang day now that the nice weather decided to show its face! His virus as totally regressed and is completely gone! We have 3/4 of our backyard fence up, so Fin almost has full freedom of the yard now too!
> 
> My countdown thing tells me the wedding is 33 days away. I had three bridal showers in May, attended a wedding in PA too, so it's just been insane! I had an 8km race yesterday, Trev and Fin were there at the finish line for me, huge to finally be running and racing again with no numbness anymore.....big step for me!
> 
> I am going to run again though, work is still nuts, thankfully no events coming, just admissions stuff....!
> 
> Thanks for thinking of us!! I do hope everyone is doing well, I am totally going to make sure I get back on here more often.


Well Im just glad you are all well and just caught up in living life!!!
Your missed when your gone to long.........but your young and in love so go enjoy yourself, you only live once, and it goes by all too fast!!
Hugs to Fin


----------



## West

Hey, you all! I read a lot of nice news! Anyway, I have to bring in a less happy note. Cooper is not feeling well today. He threw up twice in the morning, so I took him to the vet. He had very watery poo on the way there. The vet gave him something for the vomiting and an antacid, but he has been very inactive all day, which is weird for him. He just wants to cuddle and sleep  The vet told me to give him only liquid: water and Gatorade. he doesn't seem to like Gatorade and will only have it if I force-feed it to him (although he is a good boy and doesn't complain when I do). They told me in case he vomits again or remains so inactive, I'll have to take him back for some fluid therapy. I feel so bad for my big boy! I stayed home today and cancelled all my early appointments tomorrow, just to be with him. I hope he feels better soon, because it kills me to see him lying down with a sad expression the whole time


----------



## jweisman54

Hope Cooper is feeling better soon. 

Justine, you have been a very busy person. I can understand now why you have not been on but we miss you anyway! It must be getting so exciting now with only 33 days to go. Big hugs to all of you.


----------



## iansgran

Sure hope Cooper's tummy is feeling better very soon.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Poor Coops! I hope it's just something he got into that's making him feel crappy momentarily.


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> We haven't heard from her in a while. Is she still travelling???
> 
> I LOVE the photos of Joey, especially the first one. We had a lot of fun ourselves today - went to the dog park and saw his buddy Kaia there (a doodle), then cooled down under the trees in the cool grass watching a softball game, stopped for a photo-op and then came home to a new ball.


Gosh I thought those were pics of Joey and here its Cosmo! He looks great! And happy, especially with his new ball  We have that ball in a lime green. It doesn't get much use because she prefers squeakers!!!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro has the ball, too, and his is blue. But he also likes the squeaker ones better, but the Bumi and the bone shaped one from the same company are a big hit. I am going to have to get some new pics of Mr Jaro to share. And, Joyce, did you see the new thread about tail feathers pulling?


----------



## jackie_hubert

Btw, cosmo is now on half raw half kibble and he's doing great! We have only tried raw chicken so far and will be trying out other meats soon. 

I kinda wanna get the bumi for cosmo. Do your pups still really like it after a while? 

I'm trying to avoid the hockey game - van is doing so poorly...


----------



## DianaM

Gracie still plays with her bumi. She just pulled it out of her toy box last night. I haven't responded in a while! I need to post pics soon.


----------



## Jamm

Omg Joey LOVES his Bumi. First thing he brings to me. He rolls around with it, and fetches it himself and everything! I recommend it


----------



## jweisman54

BUMI that is a special word in our house. Izzy's Blue Bumi is her favorite toy to whip around.


----------



## iansgran

Jaro votes #1 for Bumi, too. If fact he has two because for a time one was lost and sucker that I am I got another. So now we have an outside one and an inside one. Loves to play tug of war with it.


----------



## Jamm

Joey isnt in to tug of war, never has been. When we went swimming the other day his friend Blue is TOTALLY into tug of war, thats the only thing he wanted to do! Joey is 100% ball dog. I could probably do most of his training with a ball as the reward.


----------



## jweisman54

We are a tug of war family!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

I might have to find a Bumi for Maya..... Wubba is her #1. She plays tug and fetch with it...

I think I just found a tick on her?!? Not sure it's a tick, going to take it to work with me and see what my coworker thinks... It was right by her mouth, on her lip, crawling around... eeeeww... so I grabbed a kleenex and got it off. I squeezed the kleenex, it's still alive. I honest-to-goodness put the kleenex on the counter and smashed it over and over with the handle of my hairbrush.... it's still alive. I finally dumped the whole thing in a ziploc bag.... Maya is on Advantage, next dose is right now!!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

What is a Bumi and/or a Wubba?!

Fin may need one!!

I uploaded some pictures of Mr. Fin for some sharing!

Can you brush my teeth for my date tonight?









Close up! Handsome boy









Annnd the sprinkler...


----------



## Alfie's Girl

ILoveMyGolden said:


> You can track when I was on last?! Cool!
> 
> Joyce, thanks for PM'ing me!
> 
> Crazy busy. We had two major deadlines involving how many students we will have for September just pass us, May 30th and June 2nd. Our convocation was the 3rd. Trev's Mom was here from May 26th to the 31st and yah....just silly busy! No time for fun!
> 
> Fin is doing great! In the sprinkler every dang day now that the nice weather decided to show its face! His virus as totally regressed and is completely gone! We have 3/4 of our backyard fence up, so Fin almost has full freedom of the yard now too!
> 
> My countdown thing tells me the wedding is 33 days away. I had three bridal showers in May, attended a wedding in PA too, so it's just been insane! I had an 8km race yesterday, Trev and Fin were there at the finish line for me, huge to finally be running and racing again with no numbness anymore.....big step for me!
> 
> I am going to run again though, work is still nuts, thankfully no events coming, just admissions stuff....!
> 
> Thanks for thinking of us!! I do hope everyone is doing well, I am totally going to make sure I get back on here more often.


Wow, you have been busy! So exciting, preparing for your wedding! We'll be wanting pics....... 



West said:


> Hey, you all! I read a lot of nice news! Anyway, I have to bring in a less happy note. Cooper is not feeling well today. He threw up twice in the morning, so I took him to the vet. He had very watery poo on the way there. The vet gave him something for the vomiting and an antacid, but he has been very inactive all day, which is weird for him. He just wants to cuddle and sleep  The vet told me to give him only liquid: water and Gatorade. he doesn't seem to like Gatorade and will only have it if I force-feed it to him (although he is a good boy and doesn't complain when I do). They told me in case he vomits again or remains so inactive, I'll have to take him back for some fluid therapy. I feel so bad for my big boy! I stayed home today and cancelled all my early appointments tomorrow, just to be with him. I hope he feels better soon, because it kills me to see him lying down with a sad expression the whole time


Aww, poor Coop. Every now and then Alfie has a sicky day, hope he's feeling better already, give him lots of hugs from me and Alfie!



jackie_hubert said:


> Btw, cosmo is now on half raw half kibble and he's doing great! We have only tried raw chicken so far and will be trying out other meats soon.
> 
> I kinda wanna get the bumi for cosmo. Do your pups still really like it after a while?
> 
> I'm trying to avoid the hockey game - van is doing so poorly...


Glad Cosmo is doing well, Alfie is just on kibble for now, poops are good in the morning but still deteriorate during the day a bit!  We keep on trying.....



jweisman54 said:


> We are a tug of war family!


Haha, so are we! Alfie's never been much into balls but tug-of-war is his all time favourite game. I think that's why he never drops anything...because he is wanting to play! :doh:



Maya's_Mom said:


> I might have to find a Bumi for Maya..... Wubba is her #1. She plays tug and fetch with it...
> 
> I think I just found a tick on her?!? Not sure it's a tick, going to take it to work with me and see what my coworker thinks... It was right by her mouth, on her lip, crawling around... eeeeww... so I grabbed a kleenex and got it off. I squeezed the kleenex, it's still alive. I honest-to-goodness put the kleenex on the counter and smashed it over and over with the handle of my hairbrush.... it's still alive. I finally dumped the whole thing in a ziploc bag.... Maya is on Advantage, next dose is right now!!!


Aha..that's Alfie favourite toy too - it's the one he runs off to get as soon as anyone comes through the front door. His second favourite toy is a squished plastice, squeeky christmas pudding toy!!! 



ILoveMyGolden said:


> What is a Bumi and/or a Wubba?!
> 
> Fin may need one!!
> 
> I uploaded some pictures of Mr. Fin for some sharing!
> 
> Can you brush my teeth for my date tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up! Handsome boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annnd the sprinkler...


Aww loving the photos Justine!  Fin is sooooo handsome!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

A Wubba is made by Kong.... all different styles.... the closest thing I can say is that it looks like an octopus with 4 legs? You can get squeeky ones, waterproof ones, fuzzy ones (called Snugga wubba!).... Maya looooves hers, she is on Wubba #4!!!!

Confirmed tick on Maya. So gross. How do you kill them? It's still crawling in the plastic baggie I put it in... I am kinda all freaked out.... never seen a tick before!!

p.s Good to see you back Justine/Finlay & West/Cooper!!


----------



## iansgran

A Bumi is funny shaped rubber toy. If your dog destroys it they will replace it once.







Amazon.com: West Paw Bumi Dog Toy - Large (Colors Vary): Health & Personal Care


----------



## DianaM

Oops.. I think we did a little too much training yesterday. Gracie has a bit of a tummy ache. I assume it's from all the treats. She is doing fine, just not having good poops today. Hope it goes back to normal soon! We also had a little fight yesterday. She found a rotting animal of some kind on the side of the house and we had to wrestle a little before I could pry it out of her mouth. I was not happy! Of course I couldn't be mad forever but I don't think she was sorry. She kept staring out the window at it. 

On Saturday, we had our GRF meetup! It was a lot of fun. Gracie is still not very confident in the water. We have to get her to an actual lake where she can walk in with one of us. The docks are a little scary. She did jump in once but panicked and my husband had to pull her out. Pictures were posted on that thread!

Besides that... her CGC class started last Thursday and it was a disaster. I don't expect her to pass the first time around but she is still young anyway. I just hope it was first day of school crazies and she eventually calms down. We have been hard at work so she's not so embarrassing the next time! I swear, she acts like she hasn't taken 4 classes already!


----------



## KaMu

Maya's_Mom said:


> A Wubba is made by Kong.... all different styles.... the closest thing I can say is that it looks like an octopus with 4 legs? You can get squeeky ones, waterproof ones, fuzzy ones (called Snugga wubba!).... Maya looooves hers, she is on Wubba #4!!!!
> 
> Confirmed tick on Maya. So gross. How do you kill them? It's still crawling in the plastic baggie I put it in... I am kinda all freaked out.... never seen a tick before!!
> 
> p.s Good to see you back Justine/Finlay & West/Cooper!!


I squeeze the life out of them between my fingernails because I cannot let them live one more second! You could burn them or throw them in the toilet


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> What is a Bumi and/or a Wubba?!
> 
> Fin may need one!!
> 
> I uploaded some pictures of Mr. Fin for some sharing!
> 
> Can you brush my teeth for my date tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up! Handsome boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annnd the sprinkler...


Great pictures of that precious boy Justine! The toothbrush pic is my Favorite!! I sure hope your flossing his pearly whites?


----------



## amandanmaggie

So, it's been a while since I've been on here, because there isn't much news to share. But last night, Maggie decided to tear up a tennis ball, and she ate about 1/3 of it, because we only found about 2/3 of the ball on the floor. I was so scared when she wasn't interested in eating her food this morning, which NEVER happens. I took her outside and she had a good poop and then came back inside and ate her food...thank God! She's been pooping up tennis ball all day, and I am so thankful I didn't have to make a trip to the vet. Pray/Hope that no pieces get stuck inside her. I think we will have to purchase a Wubba, since she can tear through just about any other toy. Crazy puppy! Oh... she's not a puppy anymore. She just turned 1 last week!

How is Izzy doing on her meds?


----------



## iansgran

Jaro goes through Wubbas, the only thing he hasn't destroyed are the West Paw Design things like the Bumi and its zoogoflex friends.


----------



## West

Cooper is feeling much better. He's eating rice and chicken right now


----------



## KaMu

West said:


> Cooper is feeling much better. He's eating rice and chicken right now


Excellent news! Chicken and rice sounds pretty good to me right now too


----------



## Maya's_Mom

KaMu said:


> I squeeze the life out of them between my fingernails because I cannot let them live one more second! You could burn them or throw them in the toilet


I think it suffocated in the ziploc bag.... either way, it's in the garbage. Those things don't die easy, do they?? I bet I was a bit of a sight... smashing a wadded up kleenex with my brush handle..... I've got the heebie-jeebies over it now... lol.

Glad to hear Cooper is feeling a bit better!! 

Oh Maggie Maggie... you are not supposed to EAT the ball silly girl!!! I have been amazed at the stuff that comes out in poop... I think I have been very fortunate with Maya. Just keep an eye on her, but if she's pooping it out, hopefully all is well!

I will be on the Bumi hunt here. Maya's most recent Wubba has been lasting her.... she's not so much a destructor unless she can catch an edge or thread, then she rips it and shreds it.

Anybody watching The Voice??


----------



## jweisman54

The bumi is about the only toy that Izzy hasn't gone through.

Ticks, tell me about it! Another came in on her foot alive and crawling. Down the toilet it went. The only way you can kill a tick is either by hammering it to death or lighting it on fire other than flushing it.


----------



## jackie_hubert

amandanmaggie said:


> So, it's been a while since I've been on here, because there isn't much news to share. But last night, Maggie decided to tear up a tennis ball, and she ate about 1/3 of it, because we only found about 2/3 of the ball on the floor. I was so scared when she wasn't interested in eating her food this morning, which NEVER happens. I took her outside and she had a good poop and then came back inside and ate her food...thank God! She's been pooping up tennis ball all day, and I am so thankful I didn't have to make a trip to the vet. Pray/Hope that no pieces get stuck inside her. I think we will have to purchase a Wubba, since she can tear through just about any other toy. Crazy puppy! Oh... she's not a puppy anymore. She just turned 1 last week!
> 
> How is Izzy doing on her meds?


Oh Maggie! That is why we don't have a single tennis ball in the house. I'm glad that she seems to be doing okay. 

Good to see you back! 

Yes, how is izzy doing?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

DianaM said:


> Oops.. I think we did a little too much training yesterday. Gracie has a bit of a tummy ache. I assume it's from all the treats. She is doing fine, just not having good poops today. Hope it goes back to normal soon! We also had a little fight yesterday. She found a rotting animal of some kind on the side of the house and we had to wrestle a little before I could pry it out of her mouth. I was not happy! Of course I couldn't be mad forever but I don't think she was sorry. She kept staring out the window at it.
> 
> On Saturday, we had our GRF meetup! It was a lot of fun. Gracie is still not very confident in the water. We have to get her to an actual lake where she can walk in with one of us. The docks are a little scary. She did jump in once but panicked and my husband had to pull her out. Pictures were posted on that thread!
> 
> Besides that... her CGC class started last Thursday and it was a disaster. I don't expect her to pass the first time around but she is still young anyway. I just hope it was first day of school crazies and she eventually calms down. We have been hard at work so she's not so embarrassing the next time! I swear, she acts like she hasn't taken 4 classes already!


Sounds like mummy has been spoiling you Gracie!  ...though I'm sure you had to work for it! 
Alfie actually ate a rotting toad once. :yuck: I couldn't get it out of is mouth quick enough! 
First classes are always a bit crazy for us too - new dogs, new people etc, but then it gets better. 



amandanmaggie said:


> So, it's been a while since I've been on here, because there isn't much news to share. But last night, Maggie decided to tear up a tennis ball, and she ate about 1/3 of it, because we only found about 2/3 of the ball on the floor. I was so scared when she wasn't interested in eating her food this morning, which NEVER happens. I took her outside and she had a good poop and then came back inside and ate her food...thank God! She's been pooping up tennis ball all day, and I am so thankful I didn't have to make a trip to the vet. Pray/Hope that no pieces get stuck inside her. I think we will have to purchase a Wubba, since she can tear through just about any other toy. Crazy puppy! Oh... she's not a puppy anymore. She just turned 1 last week!
> 
> How is Izzy doing on her meds?


Ooh naughty Maggie. :doh: If she's eating, drinking and pooping then you should be okay there! 
Happy Birthday Maggie!!! 



West said:


> Cooper is feeling much better. He's eating rice and chicken right now


Pleased to hear that, big hugs to Coop! :wavey:


----------



## jweisman54

Hoping that Izzy's bloodwork made it to California today. Getting very anxious to hear what the results are!

She is still pulling fur but not as badly. I want my doggie back : {


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ian'sgran said:


> A Bumi is funny shaped rubber toy. If your dog destroys it they will replace it once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: West Paw Bumi Dog Toy - Large (Colors Vary): Health & Personal Care


Fin has a bumi! Who knew! He LOVES it! Shakes it and growls with it, throws it around, he loves it! Our neighbours have two shitzoo's (I'm not even trying to spell it correctly, I realize) and they bought one for theirs thinking they would play with it! It's FAR too huge for them (perfect for Fin) so they gave it to Fin and he loves it!


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy takes her blue bumi and her large handled ball and shakes them both at the same time. I will have to try to get a pic.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin is hit and miss with toys. They're either gone within 20 minutes of arriving, or they last forever!

I have a lot of horse stuff (ropes and polos) that I have braided or wound into chew toys and he loves those, loves the horse stink I am sure. 

We are freezing his kongs now and he's about an hour to get through them, usually we do kibble, pb, banana and water, sometimes just kibble and water, sometimes a varying combination, oh and yogurt too. 

His chuck-it balls (he has 4 of them, but we don't own a chuck-it, lol) are his favourite though, one in mouth, the others are batted around with his paws....goof.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Fingers (and paws) crossed for Izzy!!!

I hope this tick was an isolated one.... but we've had so much rain, the ground is so damp, I am not too suprised. Our vet said that we have an increasing amount of ticks in this area.... 

Justine, do you remember where you bought Fin's Bumi?


----------



## iansgran

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Fin has a bumi! Who knew! He LOVES it! Shakes it and growls with it, throws it around, he loves it! Our neighbours have two shitzoo's (I'm not even trying to spell it correctly, I realize) and they bought one for theirs thinking they would play with it! It's FAR too huge for them (perfect for Fin) so they gave it to Fin and he loves it!


Guess they should have bought the small size. Lucky for Fin.


----------



## iansgran

Jaro does that ball in the mouth, other ball kicked around with paws, always makes us laugh. Wait until he can get two in his mouth--that is the real test of a ball lover.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Maya's_Mom said:


> Justine, do you remember where you bought Fin's Bumi?


Neighbours bought it, but I am going to guess Pet Valu as we have seen it there. He has a yellow one!



Ian'sgran said:


> Guess they should have bought the small size. Lucky for Fin.


Yah! When they said they bought it for their pups, I was like "what"?! It's the same size as they are!



Ian'sgran said:


> Jaro does that ball in the mouth, other ball kicked around with paws, always makes us laugh. Wait until he can get two in his mouth--that is the real test of a ball lover.


Fin has tried, so desperately tried but he can't get two in! He happily trots around the house with one in the mouth, one or two in the paws. Such a moral dilemma if we interuppt him and ask him to "come" he wants to listen to badly, but wants to bring all the balls with them and can't figure out how to get them in a straightline to us when he's called!


----------



## jweisman54

Amazon.com: West Paw Bumi Dog Toy - Large (Colors Vary): Health & Personal Care


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Ian'sgran said:


> Jaro does that ball in the mouth, other ball kicked around with paws, always makes us laugh. Wait until he can get two in his mouth--that is the real test of a ball lover.


Maya does two sometimes.... cracks us up... one smaller one from Ikea, and one tennis ball.... we love to watch her figure out exactly how she is going to do it....rearrange them, pick them up, put them down again, rearrange until they are JUST right... and then brings them both to us, so proud of herself!


----------



## DianaM

Gracie loves playing with multipe toys at a time. She likes to bring us her fox and snake together lol


----------



## jweisman54

I noticed that our thread seems to be slowing down. All of our pups must be so perfect that we have nothing to ask anymore (LOL).

It was 95 here today so I gave Izzy a shower outside with the hose. I can't say she loves it but she tolerates it. Well water certainly is cold! Brushed her when she dried and still got lots of fur out although not as much as a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## iansgran

We gave Jaro a bath outside with the hose yesterday--it was time for his flea meds and he had been in the pond on the weekend. It was pretty hot out here, too in the mid 90s so he didn't seem to mind the bath, but it did take two of us--one to hold and one to wash.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo's done shedding his winter coat too, thank god!


----------



## Maya's_Mom

It IS slowing down a bit.... but with summer and baseball season, we are just not home as much, which is why I have not been on.... I do miss chatting all the time about the pups!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo tries to put both balls in his mouth but he doesn't put them side-by-side, he puts one behind the other and then gags himself until he's dry-heaving...yea, I got the smart one...


----------



## jweisman54

I ordered a new kibble dispenser for Izzy yesterday from Premier. The purple kibble ball that we had been using (our 4th one) keeps breaking and now the company is replacing it with the purple bottle with the knotted rope on the end. Hopefully, Izzy's jaws of steel don't break this one!

On another note......

Sunday, we took Izzy for a ride to the dairy bar with us. We have a Jeep Grand Cherokee and she goes in the back. She jumped up and I closed the tail gate but didn't realize that she must have turned around after she got in and I accidentally closed the tail gate on her tail. Well, my husband starts screaming stop, stop and then I hear Izzy screaming. I got the tail gate opened and checked her tail and no blood, no damage. I felt so awful for her. Anyway when we finally got to the dairy bar, I ordered a very tiny kiddie size vanilla frozen yogurt in a cup for her. This was her first time ever eating people food. she was in her glory. I held it for her and she just licked away at it. No stomach issues from it either.

Still waiting to hear on the blood work from Dr. Dodds.


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> Btw, cosmo is now on half raw half kibble and he's doing great! We have only tried raw chicken so far and will be trying out other meats soon.
> 
> I kinda wanna get the bumi for cosmo. Do your pups still really like it after a while?
> 
> I'm trying to avoid the hockey game - van is doing so poorly...


Glad hes doing so well and now it looks like you are well on your way to raw feeding? At one time I was going to attempt it (feeding raw to the Maltese) I gave up the idea..... you have to be careful if your going to feed raw and kibble. The digestion time for each is so different. If I remember correctly you have to feed one meal raw and than the last meal of the day kibble not intermix them. Or vice versa....

The bumi like all the other toys is fun once in awhile. Roxy favorite this week is a small squeeky egg that came with her dinosaur 



Ian'sgran said:


> Jaro votes #1 for Bumi, too. If fact he has two because for a time one was lost and sucker that I am I got another. So now we have an outside one and an inside one. Loves to play tug of war with it.


Tug of war here to, since a pup


Maya's_Mom said:


> I might have to find a Bumi for Maya..... Wubba is her #1. She plays tug and fetch with it...
> 
> I think I just found a tick on her?!? Not sure it's a tick, going to take it to work with me and see what my coworker thinks... It was right by her mouth, on her lip, crawling around... eeeeww... so I grabbed a kleenex and got it off. I squeezed the kleenex, it's still alive. I honest-to-goodness put the kleenex on the counter and smashed it over and over with the handle of my hairbrush.... it's still alive. I finally dumped the whole thing in a ziploc bag.... Maya is on Advantage, next dose is right now!!!


The spray we are using is working well so far, for me and Roxy.......


amandanmaggie said:


> So, it's been a while since I've been on here, because there isn't much news to share. But last night, Maggie decided to tear up a tennis ball, and she ate about 1/3 of it, because we only found about 2/3 of the ball on the floor. I was so scared when she wasn't interested in eating her food this morning, which NEVER happens. I took her outside and she had a good poop and then came back inside and ate her food...thank God! She's been pooping up tennis ball all day, and I am so thankful I didn't have to make a trip to the vet. Pray/Hope that no pieces get stuck inside her. I think we will have to purchase a Wubba, since she can tear through just about any other toy. Crazy puppy! Oh... she's not a puppy anymore. She just turned 1 last week!
> 
> How is Izzy doing on her meds?


yea the wubba was a hit here when she was a puppy it was small and a pink fuzzy one...Thats the one toy she ended up destroying.
I bought a blue larger material one but she was never interested.

Happy 1 Year Birthday Maggie!!!!!
Did she pass all of that tennis ball? Silly pups.


jweisman54 said:


> The bumi is about the only toy that Izzy hasn't gone through.
> 
> Ticks, tell me about it! Another came in on her foot alive and crawling. Down the toilet it went. The only way you can kill a tick is either by hammering it to death or lighting it on fire other than flushing it.


Joyce you can squeeze them and kill them with you finger nails, Ive done it for years........... But anyone not really familiar with them yes burn them or flush them 



jackie_hubert said:


> Oh Maggie! That is why we don't have a single tennis ball in the house. I'm glad that she seems to be doing okay.
> 
> Good to see you back!
> 
> Yes, how is izzy doing?





jweisman54 said:


> I noticed that our thread seems to be slowing down. All of our pups must be so perfect that we have nothing to ask anymore (LOL).
> 
> It was 95 here today so I gave Izzy a shower outside with the hose. I can't say she loves it but she tolerates it. Well water certainly is cold! Brushed her when she dried and still got lots of fur out although not as much as a couple of weeks ago.


I think its because its summer its slower. I am always signed on and sit here throughout the day.......sometimes just to take a break from whatever it is Ive been doing...you know, domestic stuff. The heat has been awful but it actually makes my achy bones feel good so Id still rather have the heat. I wait till much later in the day to walk or exercise Roxy, she isn't a big fan of the heat but needs to play and run. She just doesn't last to long with the humidity....... Bought a little pool last week for her.

I spend alot of time outdoors watering the plants and yard work....and than at night sit on the porch with Rox when everyone has gone to bed 
A tall glass of iced tea, a little music and a candle with your buddy is an excellent way to end a day.....
Also been shopping for Roo. Not that I need anything except for the xpen. I bought 2 so I could have one down stairs too, in-case Roxy needs a little No Puppy Time  Bought his puppy collar and leash, and a few toys which includes a Kangaroo with her Joey  So I'm pretty much done and waiting.

Once Sue has her computer set up I anticipate pictures of the litter on her site, so I just keep checking. 



Ian'sgran said:


> We gave Jaro a bath outside with the hose yesterday--it was time for his flea meds and he had been in the pond on the weekend. It was pretty hot out here, too in the mid 90s so he didn't seem to mind the bath, but it did take two of us--one to hold and one to wash.


I have to stick with the bath tub because for some reason our water pressure fluctuates to much outside, its very frustrating. But the plumber says that fixing that could open up a whole new can of worms........soooooooo. I dunno Seems like it ought to be a very easy fix.


jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo's done shedding his winter coat too, thank god!


Roxys shedding has improved a little too.


jweisman54 said:


> I ordered a new kibble dispenser for Izzy yesterday from Premier. The purple kibble ball that we had been using (our 4th one) keeps breaking and now the company is replacing it with the purple bottle with the knotted rope on the end. Hopefully, Izzy's jaws of steel don't break this one!
> 
> 
> .


We are on our second one here Joyce, I left it out and Roxy decided the rubber need to be chewed off very carefully  Thus, destroying the ball!
We have that jar thing with the rope...that will keep her busy but I still like the purple ball the best........i see amazon has an orange colored one i may try next.

Roxy loves the summer trips to the water-ice store 
We are all waiting with you for the results Joyce....


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy chewed the purple rubber off of hers too and I think by her holding the whole dispenser in her mouth, it just was too much pressure on the threads and bursted them open. I really like the dispenser too but after four I think I am done with that one. I bought the Kong wobbler but the food comes out too fast even with a ball inside of it and she is getting her teeth to go through the hard plastic on the top. The crate is now put away and she is sleeping in our room without it. I took the foam pad out of it and she is sleeping on that but it is too small so I bought a Majestic Bagel bed on line for her. Her major shedding seems to have subsided considerably also. I find a clump once in a while on the rug though. I am going to have to pick up a bigger pool for her also. The one from last year both she and Alexa used which is now too small for both of them.

I am so excited for you and Roxy. I can't wait to see pictures of Roo. Is Roo in NJ or a different state? Do you have an approximate gotcha date yet?

Heat here today is terrible and also the humidity. Had some really bad thunderstorms go through this morning and I guess this afternoon up until midnight we are supposed to get some really bad ones again, this time with damaging wind. One of our screens blew out of a window last night so I will just leave it out until tomorrow.


----------



## West

Well, Cooper is on the mend but the vet wanted to do some tests just to make sure there are no hidden issues. So this morning they extracted some blood and in an hour we'll go back for an ultrasound. And we were supposed to go back at noght for more meds, but I asked them if I can give him the shot myself (I've worked as a vet tech for years) as the vet is ten blocks away in a not-so-nice neighbourhood and I don't want to walk there with Coop at night again. 
I'm also down with the flu, so I get to stay home with him, but this coming and going to the vet is taking its toll on me  
Anyway, he's in a good mood and today his poop was a bit firmer (yeah, I know, yuck!) so hopefully he'll be fine in no time


----------



## jweisman54

I hope you are feeling better, the flu is lousy to get and with a sick pup, even worse. Both of you feel better!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Btw, I highly recommend Cowboy Magic products. Cosmo is so soft and shinty - he's been getting extra compliments at the park!

Ed to add: shiny, silly iPhone!


----------



## iansgran

Oh, Jackie, what did you post originally? And where do you get Cowboy magic? pet stores? online? horse stores?


----------



## iansgran

Jackie, do you mean the shampoo or the detangler? I checked an you can get the shampoo from amazon, and odd thing the larger size is cheaper than the smaller. The detangler you can get from one of amazon's sellers. Now to but it here, I would indeed have to drive out into the horse country, according to cowboy magic website.


----------



## jackie_hubert

I bought it at a horse store but I live in the city and picked it up on the way home from work. I got the detangler and the conditioner because I was out of conditioner anyways. When I'm out of the current shampoo I'll buy the cowboy magic shampoo as well.

It was pretty expensive at the horse store though - you should be able to get it cheaper online or from a feed store.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Izzy chewed the purple rubber off of hers too and I think by her holding the whole dispenser in her mouth, it just was too much pressure on the threads and bursted them open. I really like the dispenser too but after four I think I am done with that one. I bought the Kong wobbler but the food comes out too fast even with a ball inside of it and she is getting her teeth to go through the hard plastic on the top. The crate is now put away and she is sleeping in our room without it. I took the foam pad out of it and she is sleeping on that but it is too small so I bought a Majestic Bagel bed on line for her. Her major shedding seems to have subsided considerably also. I find a clump once in a while on the rug though. I am going to have to pick up a bigger pool for her also. The one from last year both she and Alexa used which is now too small for both of them.
> 
> I am so excited for you and Roxy. I can't wait to see pictures of Roo. Is Roo in NJ or a different state? Do you have an approximate gotcha date yet?
> 
> Heat here today is terrible and also the humidity. Had some really bad thunderstorms go through this morning and I guess this afternoon up until midnight we are supposed to get some really bad ones again, this time with damaging wind. One of our screens blew out of a window last night so I will just leave it out until tomorrow.


Delmarva is in Maryland Joyce, No idea on a pick-up date. Probably around the second week in Aug.....
I wish we would get a little rain here........everything is so darn dry. I water and water and the ground is still hard as a rock. I planted a few Rhododendrons this morning but had to stop because of the humidity. The perspiration was blinding my vision lol They actually closed many schools early yesterday and today because of the high heat. Im just glad its not SNOW and gray skies!


----------



## West

Cooper's ultrasound was normal!  Now I have to wait until tomorrow to get the results of hid bloodwork, but the vet thinks it will be normal too and he's on the way to a full recovery.
And, at last, I found a shop that sells nice collars in my country!
Check it out: SHOP SOLIDARIO | Facebook
The best thing is that all profits go to a Greyhound Rescue  I'll order the one called Gaudí!


----------



## iansgran

Glad Cooper is feeling better, but what about you? 
Jackie, we do live in the city, but we are in the middle of nowhere so half an hour any which way gets us out to feed store land. Maybe I will take a trip. 
Kathleen and Joyce, I saw you guys were having a heat wave. But I think there are storms headed your way and then good temperatures. 
Jaro ate the cat brush today. Well, he chewed it up. Don't know if any of it went down. Hope not. His shedding is a little less. Which is very good for me and my vacuum.


----------



## jweisman54

Good news...............

Dr. Dodds just emailed Izzy's results. Although her Total T4 is a bit low, everything else is very normal. She thinks the T4 is non thyroid related.


----------



## Jamm

Good news for Izzy!!! Glad its nothing serious. 

I have seen Cowboy magic at a few stores around town, ive been wanting to try it out. Does anyone know of any good coat filler? Like any product to make them more fluffy or anything? Lol


----------



## West

Ian'sgran said:


> Glad Cooper is feeling better, but what about you?


I'm a bit better too, not fully recovered but getting there. But now my GF is starting to feel sick, so I guess this will never end :doh:

Today I took Coop to the park for the first time this week. It was only for 10 minutes, just to give him a chance to run a bit. Of course, we ran into a female in heat. Grrr! :doh: But he was quite obedient and decided that just running around was enough. The only time he tried to mount her, I called him back (and he came!). The owner of the female told me that she was going home anyway, so Cooper got to stay 5 more minutes and play around with all the not-in-heat dogs


----------



## iansgran

What kind of crazy woman takes a dog in heat out to the park? Guess it is reassuring to know that not all the crazies are in the good ole USA.


----------



## West

Ian'sgran said:


> What kind of crazy woman takes a dog in heat out to the park? Guess it is reassuring to know that not all the crazies are in the good ole USA.


Couldn't agree more. For me it's nuts to take a female in heat to a dog park, especially when the female is a small to medium dog, only 8 months old (Imagine what could have happened if Cooper hadn't obeyed! The pregnancy would have been a nightmare, extremely risky!) and especially when you tell the other dog owners that she's in heat AFTER they have let their dogs off leash!
I really like that female dog. I have seen her on other occassions and she's a good playmate to Cooper. She's a rescue and her owners have their hearts in the right place but they aren't really well informed (in fact, out of 3 abandoned puppies, they chose her because she has mismatched eyes and they thought she was blind of the blue eye, which of course, is not so. So, again, good hearts, bad information). The only thing I can say in their defense is that she was playing with a bunch of other females (not in heat, obviously) and Cooper -who arrived later- was the only male. But anyway! What if instead of Cooper an unsupervised and more aggressive male would have arrived? :no: And although the owner put her on a leash (and I put Cooper too, of course) after their initial encounter, and took her home, it took a while for Cooper to unwind and calm down.
Anyway, it isn't the first time we have encountered off-leash females in heat in the park, and it always annoys me. It's so selfish and irresponsible of their owners! I don't know what they are thinking! :doh:


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin went to the dog park this morning, swimming in the creek before 7am, spoiled brat!

He's at work with me the afternoon. We had "office baseball" at lunch and Fin played back catcher for a bit (and then took balls back to the pitcher) and retrieved in the outfield for a while too!

I bought him a cheese block made by the same company Fin's antler was from and he loved it. Something to keep him occupied while back at my desk. I took it away and now he's snoozing....hour and 10 minutes to go!

Fencing again all weekend, hope the weather is good, it's really cooled off here in the last day, I was loving the heat!


----------



## iansgran

Cheese block? Do you mean the thing make from Yak milk? can't remember the name right now but I think I got one from Pet Expertise, too.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

It says "a cheese made using traditional methods adapted by the people of Nepal"

From "this and that canine co"

Oh! Looking at ingredients, yak milk, cow milk, salt, lime juice


----------



## Jamm

Joey has had one of those yak things! I bought the extra large for $20 at my store and I think it could have lasted longer for the price. I mean he was chewing on it for a good 6 hours straight but he got it right down to a stub and then I threw it out. He did like it though!


----------



## Jamm

Oh also! Wanna show you guys the cutest dog tags I found on Etsy. 

Lynn & Natacha (FetchAPassionTags) on Etsy

Joey already has two of them and Im getting him two more! One for every collar. They are adorable and so original


----------



## KaMu

I cant believe you all just fed your pups one of the ....omg the name is right on the tip of my tongue.......ooh well...the yack thingy. I just bought one yesterday. I made a special trip because Rox had been indoors so much I wanted her to be able to have a good chew! I to bought the gigantic size lasted 2 hours, than I had to toss it ...to small.


----------



## KaMu

Jamm said:


> Oh also! Wanna show you guys the cutest dog tags I found on Etsy.
> 
> Lynn & Natacha (FetchAPassionTags) on Etsy
> 
> Joey already has two of them and Im getting him two more! One for every collar. They are adorable and so original


well we are definitely all on the same page.......I almost bought the disk one with the bone just a week ago!!!!


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Good news...............
> 
> Dr. Dodds just emailed Izzy's results. Although her Total T4 is a bit low, everything else is very normal. She thinks the T4 is non thyroid related.


Great news Joyce now you have a baseline for her ..


----------



## jackie_hubert

Great news for Izzy!

Any major changes yet on the Prozac?

I just got a new book in the mail yesterday - Control Unleashed - which I had planned to buy for so long. 

Now to find time to read it amidst all this hockey craziness!!! 

And, um Joyce, we're totally gonna whoop your b*u*t*t!


----------



## jweisman54

I don't know about butt whooping Jackie. It was only 1 game that we lost there, we will whoop your butts back in Boston!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Prozac seems to be starting to work. It has been 5 weeks. Not pulling out fur like she was, just shedding little clumps of fur.


----------



## jweisman54

So another night away from Izzy.....staying at my granddaughter's tonight.


----------



## Jamm

Well a year ago today we brought home Mr. Joey!! <3


----------



## jackie_hubert

Jamm said:


> Well a year ago today we brought home Mr. Joey!! <3


Happy Gotcha Day!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Oh also! Wanna show you guys the cutest dog tags I found on Etsy.
> 
> Lynn & Natacha (FetchAPassionTags) on Etsy
> 
> Joey already has two of them and Im getting him two more! One for every collar. They are adorable and so original


Aww, they are so cute! I love Etsy! 



Jamm said:


> Well a year ago today we brought home Mr. Joey!! <3


Happy Gotcha Day Anniversary Joey! :heartbeat

Joyce, I'm glad to read that Izzy's results came back okay and that the tablets are working! 

I've had a busy few days and haven't been able to get online much, sorry if I've missed anyone out! :curtain:


----------



## iansgran

Jaro sends best wishes to his twin on his gotcha day. Jaro's is the 19th, but today is the anniversary of the day we met Jaro


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Jamm said:


> Joey has had one of those yak things! I bought the extra large for $20 at my store and I think it could have lasted longer for the price. I mean he was chewing on it for a good 6 hours straight but he got it right down to a stub and then I threw it out. He did like it though!


Fin loved it, but for the price it should be bigger and/or last longer -got small and we didn't want another Nylbone incident, so to the garbage it went at just over halfway through!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Our gotcha day with Fin is June 18th. Got our house June 17th! Hard to believe it's been a year already!

Off to the fields for frisbee games tonight at 5 and 7, Fin and I will be watching from the sidelines. We got a 2 minute downpour of rain here yesterday and I slipped on concrete (in flip flops) and nearly broke my foot, no way a shoe or cleat can fit on my foot, so will be cheering on my teams from the sidelines....atleast Fin will keep me company.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Oh no! I hope it's not a sprain! Those really hurt!


----------



## iansgran

My answer to swollen feet--Crocs.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I used to have a pair of crocs, pink ones! I think they're at the cottage though! I would love to get a pair of more neutral coloured ones so I could wear them a little more!

Fin is nursing a weekend hangover today. Monday is his catch up on sleep day. We went for our morning walk and watered the gardens and by the time I sat down for breakfast he had already gone back to bed! Sleepy boy, we had such a busy weekend!


----------



## KaMu

Jamm said:


> Well a year ago today we brought home Mr. Joey!! <3


I didnt post her our congrats but did on the forum 
You know ...I seem to come here on the april pups less since the thread moved after the one year point. True, nothings really new, and thats a good thing I suppose.
Today is perfectly beautiful outside compared to the extreme hot temps we have had lately. I had Roxy out early for an early run and fetch and than a short walk. I'm going to have to figure out a way that I can have her outside with me when I'm doing yard work. I tried having her on the long lead with me having the lead tied around my waist but that just hampers all the work Ive got to do. hmmmm



Ian'sgran said:


> Jaro sends best wishes to his twin on his gotcha day. Jaro's is the 19th, but today is the anniversary of the day we met Jaro


awwweee. Till coming to these forums I had never heard of gotcha day ........




ILoveMyGolden said:


> Fin loved it, but for the price it should be bigger and/or last longer -got small and we didn't want another Nylbone incident, so to the garbage it went at just over halfway through!


agree! Way too expensive!



Ian'sgran said:


> My answer to swollen feet--Crocs.


Like Justine, I to had one pair of baby pink colored crocs...........I wonder what ever happen to them? lol


ILoveMyGolden said:


> I used to have a pair of crocs, pink ones! I think they're at the cottage though! I would love to get a pair of more neutral coloured ones so I could wear them a little more!
> 
> Fin is nursing a weekend hangover today. Monday is his catch up on sleep day. We went for our morning walk and watered the gardens and by the time I sat down for breakfast he had already gone back to bed! Sleepy boy, we had such a busy weekend!


I think Ill be on the look out for a new pair because I need something I can have right at the front door to slip on....
Catch up on sleep for us to on Mondays........if I can sleep past 5 am Im a happy camper............8 am is heavenly!


----------



## KaMu

Most if not all the new little goodies have arrived for baby Roo. I'm a little excited so I wanted to share  The green leash and collar is for when he gets a little bigger BUT I love the stars set so much I think Ill order the next size collar too..in a few weeks 
Hubby say "shredder" will probably like anything that's Roxys .....
:/ he ought to stop calling him Shredder.......geesh
Anxious to try out the glow in the dark ball with Roxy.... we have to share in this house 










I love love love this collar and leash set!!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Kathleen, I am sure those aren't the only things that you have bought for Roo. I do like the leashes, although I am a fan of Pink or Purple myself!

I don't know about Roxy or any of the other April pups, but Izzy is sure acting like a very young pup today, still constantly chasing her tail. I now know that it IS for attention. As soon as hubby walked in she started chasing it and would not stop! It drives me insane. Other than that, she is doing really well with her obedience, oh and she likes to bark when mailmen, UPS men and people walk by! I don't get a chance to walk her in the morning other than to go to where her pee/poop spots are down the street. We did walk around the block this afternoon when I got home from work and there is a large hill involved. She is not pulling as much since we hired the in home trainer. She has taught me how to teach her loose leash walking. It now takes quite some time to get anywhere because we walk backwards so much.

It is kind of bittersweet that we don't post on this thread as much anymore but I guess as long as we post sometimes, it is good!


----------



## KaMu

ok 2 xpens and an LL bean blanket and a bright yellow LL bean ball.......everything else I honestly already have!........tons of toys that that Ive bought over the years that are brand new basically..... oh oh I still need to get a bully stick or two and one of the hymalian (sp) dog chews (Thats the name of that yak thing !) I don't much care for the green leash........
Is there something else Im totally missing?

Roxy met the mailman today because we were outside....he had packages to deliver and she was just wild with excitement.......He did only pet her when she was in a sit BUT it was a wiggly rough sit!



jweisman54 said:


> Kathleen, I am sure those aren't the only things that you have bought for Roo. I do like the leashes, although I am a fan of Pink or Purple myself!
> 
> I don't know about Roxy or any of the other April pups, but Izzy is sure acting like a very young pup today, still constantly chasing her tail. I now know that it IS for attention. As soon as hubby walked in she started chasing it and would not stop! It drives me insane. Other than that, she is doing really well with her obedience, oh and she likes to bark when mailmen, UPS men and people walk by! I don't get a chance to walk her in the morning other than to go to where her pee/poop spots are down the street. We did walk around the block this afternoon when I got home from work and there is a large hill involved. She is not pulling as much since we hired the in home trainer. She has taught me how to teach her loose leash walking. It now takes quite some time to get anywhere because we walk backwards so much.
> 
> It is kind of bittersweet that we don't post on this thread as much anymore but I guess as long as we post sometimes, it is good!


----------



## KaMu

Joyce what dose of prozac did they put Izzy on? Has the sleepiness effect worn off?
Im glad the hair pulling is getting better.......


----------



## Alfie's Girl

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Our gotcha day with Fin is June 18th. Got our house June 17th! Hard to believe it's been a year already!
> 
> Off to the fields for frisbee games tonight at 5 and 7, Fin and I will be watching from the sidelines. We got a 2 minute downpour of rain here yesterday and I slipped on concrete (in flip flops) and nearly broke my foot, no way a shoe or cleat can fit on my foot, so will be cheering on my teams from the sidelines....atleast Fin will keep me company.


Ouch! Hope you're feeling better soon. Lots of ice packs, raise the ankle as much as you can...and rest! 



KaMu said:


> Most if not all the new little goodies have arrived for baby Roo. I'm a little excited so I wanted to share  The green leash and collar is for when he gets a little bigger BUT I love the stars set so much I think Ill order the next size collar too..in a few weeks
> Hubby say "shredder" will probably like anything that's Roxys .....
> :/ he ought to stop calling him Shredder.......geesh
> Anxious to try out the glow in the dark ball with Roxy.... we have to share in this house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love love love this collar and leash set!!!!!


Ooh they're lovely! You're nesting again!  



jweisman54 said:


> Kathleen, I am sure those aren't the only things that you have bought for Roo. I do like the leashes, although I am a fan of Pink or Purple myself!
> 
> I don't know about Roxy or any of the other April pups, but Izzy is sure acting like a very young pup today, still constantly chasing her tail. I now know that it IS for attention. As soon as hubby walked in she started chasing it and would not stop! It drives me insane. Other than that, she is doing really well with her obedience, oh and she likes to bark when mailmen, UPS men and people walk by! I don't get a chance to walk her in the morning other than to go to where her pee/poop spots are down the street. We did walk around the block this afternoon when I got home from work and there is a large hill involved. She is not pulling as much since we hired the in home trainer. She has taught me how to teach her loose leash walking. It now takes quite some time to get anywhere because we walk backwards so much.
> 
> It is kind of bittersweet that we don't post on this thread as much anymore but I guess as long as we post sometimes, it is good!


Glad Izzy is beginning to not pull anymore, it sure is a slow process with these pups! 

I'll always be here to post on this thread!  My internet is being slow at the moment so I can't get on here much...but I'm still here!


----------



## KaMu

Thank You Charlotte Im having fun, and now I just remembered........antlers, I need antlers...........what size do I need for a pup? And tell me one more time it is the deer antlers that are the hardest right? I saw some moose antlers on amazon..........but, I wanted to check here first.


----------



## jweisman54

Get the deer antlers or elk. They are the hardest. Izzy went through a moose antler in a week. Some puppy nylabones (if you use nylabones) I never did bully sticks. Just the thought of what they are grosses me out!

Izzy's prozac dose is 30 mg in the morning. She is not tired like she used to be on it. She is just a bit more zoned out, although after today I think she is like she used to be just not pulling out fur. Her tail is finally filling in, YAY! Still shedding a bit, I am brushing daily.


----------



## iansgran

Kathleen, I don't think I want to know what you did when you had grandchildren. Lucky little Roo. How are you going to keep Roxy from Roo's toys? And Crocs by the door for all those potty breaks is exactly what I did. Middle of the night trips outside always had me in Crocs. Mine are Red, and I still have my yellow ones which were my first pair back when no one knew what they were.


----------



## Jamm

Little update on Joey. I have been really into Cesar Milan lately as we have all his stuff at my work. We were allowed to open a series of his dvd's to play at work and when its dead I like to watch them. It has TOTALLY inspired me into a new way of thinking with Joey. I am very pleased to say Joey and I went on our first 5 walks in the past 3 days with OUT his gentle leader!!! I am sosoososso happy with his progress. He walks peacefully beside/behind me. I have been dealing with him in a calm matter and it really does the trick!!! We are going swimming again with his buddy Blue the lab on saturday so that will be fun


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Get the deer antlers or elk. They are the hardest. Izzy went through a moose antler in a week. Some puppy nylabones (if you use nylabones) I never did bully sticks. Just the thought of what they are grosses me out!
> 
> Izzy's prozac dose is 30 mg in the morning. She is not tired like she used to be on it. She is just a bit more zoned out, although after today I think she is like she used to be just not pulling out fur. Her tail is finally filling in, YAY! Still shedding a bit, I am brushing daily.


Thats good the sleepiness has worn off, and that tail hair is coming back!


Ian'sgran said:


> Kathleen, I don't think I want to know what you did when you had grandchildren. Lucky little Roo. *How are you going to keep Roxy from Roo's toys? *And Crocs by the door for all those potty breaks is exactly what I did. Middle of the night trips outside always had me in Crocs. Mine are Red, and I still have my yellow ones which were my first pair back when no one knew what they were.


hehehe Im not! But certain things were a necessity, not the toys, but the collar and the xpens.........Im thinking of Roxy here as well as the pup 
I figure Ill put a few toys in his crate or xpen and than they can both go to town on the full toy collection.
The other little things like antlers and such will have to wait a few weeks. Momma K is all shopped out!



Jamm said:


> Little update on Joey. I have been really into Cesar Milan lately as we have all his stuff at my work. We were allowed to open a series of his dvd's to play at work and when its dead I like to watch them. It has TOTALLY inspired me into a new way of thinking with Joey. I am very pleased to say Joey and I went on our first 5 walks in the past 3 days with OUT his gentle leader!!! I am sosoososso happy with his progress. He walks peacefully beside/behind me. I have been dealing with him in a calm matter and it really does the trick!!! We are going swimming again with his buddy Blue the lab on saturday so that will be fun


Wow thats great! We still struggle a bit on that walking nice. Shes much better but still room for improvement......


----------



## jackie_hubert

We have made a lot of improvement on loose leash walking. I have found a method that works quite well and includes no corrections.

Oh and did I say that I got Control Unleashed in the mail. I've read ch 1 so far and already learned a lot.  I highly recommend it! Next puppy I will raise very differently. In fact, I'm making several changes in how I interact with Cosmo already.


----------



## Jamm

Maybe i'll have to pick it up Jackie! I too have been acting different with Joey in the sense he is a dog and not my child. I am afraid that he thought/thinks he has/had control over me but not anymore. Everything he gets he must earn not just given.


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> We have made a lot of improvement on loose leash walking. I have found a method that works quite well and includes no corrections.
> 
> Oh and did I say that I got Control Unleashed in the mail. I've read ch 1 so far and already learned a lot. I highly recommend it! Next puppy I will raise very differently. In fact, I'm making several changes in how I interact with Cosmo already.





Jamm said:


> Maybe i'll have to pick it up Jackie! I too have been acting different with Joey in the sense he is a dog and not my child. I am afraid that he thought/thinks he has/had control over me but not anymore. Everything he gets he must earn not just given.



Ok girls why dont you share further info.
What would you do differently with a new pup and why?
Ill go to amazon and check out that book...I still have the books Inside of a Dog, For the love of a dog, the other end of the leash, and 30 days to a well mannered dog that need to be completed.......I wonder if that book is on cd......


----------



## DianaM

I haven't spent too much time on the forums lately. I have been somewhat busy at work and just don't feel like being on my computer most nights.

Gracie's tummy problem got better than it happened again after her last class (and worse!). Friday night, we left for a couple hours to get dinner and pick up my in-laws dog Rocko. They moved on Saturday and didn't want the dog in the way. When we got home, Gracie apparently couldn't hold it because there was poop everywhere! We were so upset but not at her. I felt bad that she was all alone and didn't know what else to do. My poor Gracie. Anyway, we cleaned up and now a few days later, she is back to normal again. We decided that it was the duck jerky that isn't agreeing with her so no more duck! She only had 2-3 pieces of it but I'm not going to risk trying it again. We'll stick with the treats that have worked. 

Also, not sure if I mentioned it on here yet but Gracie's second class went 1000x better than the first one! I was so happy. However, while doing CGC type things, we did find out that she seems to have a bit of anxiety when I left the room. She has a tiny bit of it at home in certain situations but I always thought she would be fine if other people were there. But I guess not. We will have to work on it!

Glad to hear Izzy is doing well and happy gotcha day to Joey! I don't know what else I'm missing.


----------



## jweisman54

jackie_hubert said:


> We have made a lot of improvement on loose leash walking. I have found a method that works quite well and includes no corrections.
> 
> Oh and did I say that I got Control Unleashed in the mail. I've read ch 1 so far and already learned a lot. I highly recommend it! Next puppy I will raise very differently. In fact, I'm making several changes in how I interact with Cosmo already.


Jackie what method are you using for loose leash walking?


----------



## jweisman54

DianaM said:


> I haven't spent too much time on the forums lately. I have been somewhat busy at work and just don't feel like being on my computer most nights.
> 
> Gracie's tummy problem got better than it happened again after her last class (and worse!). Friday night, we left for a couple hours to get dinner and pick up my in-laws dog Rocko. They moved on Saturday and didn't want the dog in the way. When we got home, Gracie apparently couldn't hold it because there was poop everywhere! We were so upset but not at her. I felt bad that she was all alone and didn't know what else to do. My poor Gracie. Anyway, we cleaned up and now a few days later, she is back to normal again. We decided that it was the duck jerky that isn't agreeing with her so no more duck! She only had 2-3 pieces of it but I'm not going to risk trying it again. We'll stick with the treats that have worked.
> 
> Also, not sure if I mentioned it on here yet but Gracie's second class went 1000x better than the first one! I was so happy. However, while doing CGC type things, we did find out that she seems to have a bit of anxiety when I left the room. She has a tiny bit of it at home in certain situations but I always thought she would be fine if other people were there. But I guess not. We will have to work on it!
> 
> Glad to hear Izzy is doing well and happy gotcha day to Joey! I don't know what else I'm missing.



Diana, could she have a sensitivity to poultry. I know when Izzy was a young pup, she could not tolerate any poultry products at all. I give her strictly lamb in her kibble as well as her treats and also Zukes Mini's Pnut butter.


----------



## DianaM

She actually does really well with poultry. For a while we were boiling a piece of chicken for her treats at class. The only other thing it might be is the Zuke's Mini Naturals. She has had the peanut butter one before but we got salmon this time. I wouldn't think it would make a huge difference though. She only had a small handful of those and a couple pieces of duck jerky. It could also be mixing too many treats because she did also have a few pieces of the liver treats from Trader Joes. Those she never had a problem with. I just can't handle more episodes while testing different treats so I will stick with one thing at a time that she has done well with.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Get the deer antlers or elk. They are the hardest. Izzy went through a moose antler in a week. Some puppy nylabones (if you use nylabones) I never did bully sticks. Just the thought of what they are grosses me out!
> 
> Izzy's prozac dose is 30 mg in the morning. She is not tired like she used to be on it. She is just a bit more zoned out, although after today I think she is like she used to be just not pulling out fur. Her tail is finally filling in, YAY! Still shedding a bit, I am brushing daily.


Yay...not long and she'll have a bush for a tail!!!  Alfie's still shedding a bit, but not as bad as it was a month ago thankfully!



Jamm said:


> Little update on Joey. I have been really into Cesar Milan lately as we have all his stuff at my work. We were allowed to open a series of his dvd's to play at work and when its dead I like to watch them. It has TOTALLY inspired me into a new way of thinking with Joey. I am very pleased to say Joey and I went on our first 5 walks in the past 3 days with OUT his gentle leader!!! I am sosoososso happy with his progress. He walks peacefully beside/behind me. I have been dealing with him in a calm matter and it really does the trick!!! We are going swimming again with his buddy Blue the lab on saturday so that will be fun


Oooh do tell us more! I've seen the odd bit of Ceasar on TV!



DianaM said:


> I haven't spent too much time on the forums lately. I have been somewhat busy at work and just don't feel like being on my computer most nights.
> 
> Gracie's tummy problem got better than it happened again after her last class (and worse!). Friday night, we left for a couple hours to get dinner and pick up my in-laws dog Rocko. They moved on Saturday and didn't want the dog in the way. When we got home, Gracie apparently couldn't hold it because there was poop everywhere! We were so upset but not at her. I felt bad that she was all alone and didn't know what else to do. My poor Gracie. Anyway, we cleaned up and now a few days later, she is back to normal again. We decided that it was the duck jerky that isn't agreeing with her so no more duck! She only had 2-3 pieces of it but I'm not going to risk trying it again. We'll stick with the treats that have worked.
> 
> Also, not sure if I mentioned it on here yet but Gracie's second class went 1000x better than the first one! I was so happy. However, while doing CGC type things, we did find out that she seems to have a bit of anxiety when I left the room. She has a tiny bit of it at home in certain situations but I always thought she would be fine if other people were there. But I guess not. We will have to work on it!
> 
> Glad to hear Izzy is doing well and happy gotcha day to Joey! I don't know what else I'm missing.


Poor girl, at least you're fairly sure what caused it. Glad your second class went well, Alfie was a bit upset when I left the room for the 'relaxed isolation' part of the test, but it hasn't bothered him since so I'm sure Gracie will be okay soon!


----------



## KaMu

*Xylatol (sp) Danger*

Diana Ill bet that is what caused her loose poop.......

Ill tell you what happened here and how this forum is just so valuable....

About 2 weeks ago we were at the vet and I picked up a bag of the CET chews and had chatted with the guy behind the desk asking if they were safe? I had an uneasy feeling about them but he assured me they were fine. So I chalked up my feelings as being overly concerned. close to 30.00 for the bag to. 

I gave her one chip

The next day she had loose poop all day long and I had forgotten that I even gave that to her.

I never fed anymore only because I cleaned up and had stuck them away in a cabinet.

Now just last night I think it was........I was browsing on the forum and saw the Xylatol (sp) caution by I think Pointgold. Holy Crap...I fed my dog Xylatol!!!!! Thank God I read that on the forum!!!!!!

See there again I should have gone with my gut feeling.............
Anyway........So glad you found the culprit for Gracies loose stools.....what a mess poor girl......


----------



## KaMu

*Great ball*

Before I forget I wanted to post that this Meteor -light ball by NiteIze is really fun for Roxy at night! She had a blast with my son last night chasing it! Nice and bright colors, its one of those multicolored LED dog balls..........

Its great if your interested in fetch at night


----------



## iansgran

Kathleen, how does the lite ball work? Does it have a battery? Than would worry me. Does it turn off and on? Is it something you have to supervise closely?
I think I might also look up Control Unleased.


----------



## iansgran

Kind of expensive for a paperback so I put a hold on it at the library. Only one in front of me.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Kathleen, how does the lite ball work? Does it have a battery? Than would worry me. Does it turn off and on? Is it something you have to supervise closely?
> I think I might also look up Control Unleased.



OK, First I don't normally leave any ball out for boredom chewing, unless I forget... which happens. Yes, always supervise and it does say that right on the package, I just checked. Its a very thick plastic. You have to use a screw driver to pry it out its about a 1inch plug type thing that holds the battery, not easy to do, in fact I could not get it to work and thought maybe it was the batteries.......I never did get it open  I read the directions lol You have to press an area of the ball against something like the corner of a cabinet to get it to light, than you turn it off in the same manner.
Roxy runs to get the ball gets a few little chews in and than gives it to you to throw again. She loves retrieving, no really chewing on any of the balls, so there wasn't a concern. Shed much rather shred mail. Which she is addicted to. We now have to put mail on-top of the fridge. Thats how much she likes mail 
Its in the bucket for outside toys... I need to buy some sort of storage container for her outside toys that has a cover, from the rain the squeaky ones have stopped squeaking and those are her favorites


----------



## KaMu

Now in reading various places Im not sure if the chews do indeed have Xyliatol....but still I advise caution here in buying the product.........


----------



## jweisman54

hmmm interesting about the chews. I am so cautious about what treats I give Izzy. She gets an all natural 100% lamb chew and her zukes mini's peanut butter and that is it. No people food either.


----------



## jweisman54

I will have to see if the library has that unleashed book. I found it on Amazon and it is too expensive to purchase.


----------



## Jamm

Joey just had his first piece of water melon! Yum yum, he loved it! LOL i also looked at the book and indeed it is a little pricey.. maybe I'll wait to hear your review about it Jackie before I go and buy it. 

What I did with Joey is before we started our walk i got in a very calm state. Cleared my mind took deep breaths and held my self up high. I put his GL on him with his choke chain as his normal collar and off we went like a normal walk with GL. As we were walking I would hold him BEHIND me so that I was walking first, I am the leader not him. Once that was good I calmly without thinking unhooked his GL and put the leash onto the choke loose around his neck. Without him knowing he was not attatched to the GL but too his actual collar. Then I slid his choke up behind his ears where the pressure points are but never had to correct him as he was at my side the whole time. I gradually slid his GL off while walking and there we were! haha. This morning I took him for his walk with out starting off or even having the GL, just using a slip collar and it was great. He saw one of his neighbourhood friends so we went to their house to play for a bit and then home!


----------



## jackie_hubert

KaMu said:


> About 2 weeks ago we were at the vet and I picked up a bag of the CET chews and had chatted with the guy behind the desk asking if they were safe? I had an uneasy feeling about them but he assured me they were
> 
> Now just last night I think it was........I was browsing on the forum and saw the Xylatol (sp) caution by I think Pointgold. Holy Crap...I fed my dog Xylatol!!!!! Thank God I read that on the forum!!!!!!...


Love how it was the vet office too. Most vets should be ashamed that they know so little about what is good for dogs when it comes to food and sell things made by the sponsoring companies without a second thought. Makes me so angry. Grrrr...


----------



## jackie_hubert

Jamm said:


> I am afraid that he thought/thinks he has/had control over me but not anymore.


This is actually one of the concepts that are addressed in the book I mentioned.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Jamm said:


> What I did with Joey is before we started our walk i got in a very calm state. Cleared my mind took deep breaths and held my self up high. I put his GL on him with his choke chain as his normal collar and off we went like a normal walk with GL. As we were walking I would hold him BEHIND me so that I was walking first, I am the leader not him. Once that was good I calmly without thinking unhooked his GL and put the leash onto the choke loose around his neck. Without him knowing he was not attatched to the GL but too his actual collar. Then I slid his choke up behind his ears where the pressure points are but never had to correct him as he was at my side the whole time. I gradually slid his GL off while walking and there we were! haha. This morning I took him for his walk with out starting off or even having the GL, just using a slip collar and it was great. He saw one of his neighbourhood friends so we went to their house to play for a bit and then home!


http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/dominance statement.pdf
http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonl...Statements/Combined_Punishment_Statements.pdf

I certainly am no expert but please be careful with this school of thought. There is very good reason that vet behaviorist and experienced members of this forum would advise against this type of training. It works because it shuts the dog down. We spent 1.5 year rehabbing a guide dog who was raised like this. Her spirit had truly died. To this day she obeys very well - because she is afraid.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Weird, I actually didn't pay that much for it. I got it on amazon.com. It's one of the core books that are usually recommended along with Patricia McConnell and Ian Dunbar's stuff. Author is a behaviourist, not trainer. It's THE bible for pp with excitable dogs, especially if you do a lot of classes.


----------



## Jamm

Im not doing anything differnt with Joey besides weaning off the GL by using a slip collar up at the top of the neck. He is still his crazy crazy self and is allowed to be a dog haha. I just want him to know he has to respect me lol.


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> Jackie what method are you using for loose leash walking?


As per my PM, the key has been to keep him completely engaged during our walks. As soon as he begins to shut down (looking away and pretending like I'm not there), I go into a fun game type of activity and then start again. 

I can't find the video that RedDogs made for me but here are similar videos:

YouTube - ‪tab289's Channel‬‏
I spent 30mins a day for a week just doing the first exercise shown here. I walk, he follows, click, treat. With increasingly more distractions. I don't say anything at all. Whenever he becomes disengaged on a walk I do a few minutes of that exercise.








 This is what I do when he pulls, immediately. If I have to do it any more than 3 times in a minute I stop and repeat the follow me-click exercise.

Cosmo is doing quite well, and key to it was doing the very first exercise to the point that it became default behaviour. If you have to stop a lot because he's pulling you haven't created a default behaviour yet in enough environments. He is now getting close to how the shepherd is in the video in similar environments. I also taught him "front" which is the command for coming to me, sitting right in front of me and looking at me. When we see a dog on the sidewalk now, I say front and he turns right around to sit in front of me - in most cases anyways. I even managed to take him to a kids swim meet and to a kids water park where he just walked next to me no question and looked content. We still have a waaays to go but the training has been fun. I have used no halti in 3 months now. 

Also a video I really like of his

YouTube - ‪tab289's Channel‬‏


----------



## jweisman54

jackie_hubert said:


> As per my PM, the key has been to keep him completely engaged during our walks. As soon as he begins to shut down (looking away and pretending like I'm not there), I go into a fun game type of activity and then start again.
> 
> I can't find the video that RedDogs made for me but here are similar videos:
> 
> YouTube - ‪tab289's Channel‬‏
> I spent 30mins a day for a week just doing the first exercise shown here. I walk, he follows, click, treat. With increasingly more distractions. I don't say anything at all. Whenever he becomes disengaged on a walk I do a few minutes of that exercise.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csfUmZ3xUY4&feature=relmfu
> YouTube - ‪Clicker Dog Training: STOP Leash Pulling!‬‏ This is what I do when he pulls, immediately. If I have to do it any more than 3 times in a minute I stop and repeat the follow me-click exercise.
> 
> Cosmo is doing quite well, and key to it was doing the very first exercise to the point that it became default behaviour. If you have to stop a lot because he's pulling you haven't created a default behaviour yet in enough environments. He is now getting close to how the shepherd is in the video in similar environments. I also taught him "front" which is the command for coming to me, sitting right in front of me and looking at me. When we see a dog on the sidewalk now, I say front and he turns right around to sit in front of me - in most cases anyways. I even managed to take him to a kids swim meet and to a kids water park where he just walked next to me no question and looked content. We still have a waaays to go but the training has been fun. I have used no halti in 3 months now.
> 
> Also a video I really like of his
> 
> YouTube - ‪tab289's Channel‬‏


Those are great videos. I do see where the difference is in the training that my trainer is doing vs. what the trainer is doing in the videos. I like his method much better than walking backwards. Hmm. what to do about my trainer. I really would rather train using his methods. Do I stop using my trainer. What a dilema (sp) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Did anyone else notice the earings on the guy in the 2nd video?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Oh, same guy in first vid....watched the 2nd first -sorry!


----------



## jweisman54

Yeah, I saw them. They just kind of pop right out at ya, LOL!

But it is a good video series.
I just spoke to my trainer because it is just costing too much money to have her come for private lessons continually, so she suggested Kikopup on Youtube. Very similar to the earring guy's methods.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin is really good when on leash with not pulling, but that's when he's right beside me. Have to do more practice with leash extended (8 ft leash) as when he walks with me for wedding I don't want him right against me nor do I think he will be too impressed with a big white mass of fabric that will be my wedding dress, lol!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Question.

How many times a day is everyone feeding?

Fin has been doing so well lately that I am thinking about going down to 2x from 3x but we're about to start the switch from puppy to adult food, so I may wait until that is done? Finally we're making the jump, no tummy issues and I hope it stays that way!


----------



## KaMu

Thank You for all that info Jackie!!! Ive been browsing UTube myself and watching training videos. I appreciate you putting that all together..

Justine......I feed Roxy twice a day still.

I sure am glad all these boys got their tummies situated!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro has kibble twice a day, but gets little treats now and then. More now when Ian's grandpa is around. And, Jackie, I too say thanks for the vidoes. I watched several and bookmarked more for later. I agree with his philosophy entirely.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy has been eating 2X daily since she was 9 months.


----------



## Jamm

Joey is fed twice a day, two cups twice a day! Lol Since 4 months old I believe. 


GO CANUCKS  I know Joyce ( and im assuming Jackie) is watching the game right now!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

We have never gotten down to two yet. Since the nylabone stuff (November) we went from 3x to 5x (said smaller meals would be better on his tummy). So 3x I don't mind, but I know with the summer time it would be so much easier to just do morning and night feedings! He gets 3 heaping cups per day, a cup and a bit per meal, still soaked for atleast a half hour pre-meal.

Will start the move to adult and once we get through the transition, move to 2x/day.

Thanks!


----------



## Judi

That would make these dogs over a year old.


----------



## jweisman54

Judi said:


> That would make these dogs over a year old.


Judi, All the dogs on this thread were born in april 2010 so yes, that does make them all over a year old. I guess I don't understand your post.


----------



## jweisman54

*Izzy's New Bed*

Sorry, can't figure out how to get the bright eye out of the picture.








​


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

jweisman54 said:


> Judi, All the dogs on this thread were born in april 2010 so yes, that does make them all over a year old. I guess I don't understand your post.


me neither!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Izzy's new bed looks so comfy!

I got into Fin's crate with him yesterday after work, Trev closed the door on us and took some pics, I should see if he can get them off his phone. Foolish! But his bed was really comfy!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I have to stop posting in your car thread Jamm, holy annoyed! 

It's like saying all golden retriever's suck, none are good, they're all crap! 

Whereas, yes, some are "bad", yet most are good 

Anyways! I want a window in my office, better yet I want my office to be outside in the sun!


----------



## jweisman54

Ha, I have no windows in my office at all. I am stuck upstairs where the air is stagnant and it is just me and my @hole boss !!!!


----------



## iansgran

Joyce, go to Picnik to get the pet eye out. It is a free site and has a special pet eye feature like most have red eye removal. If you have trouble let me know. Sherie


----------



## jackie_hubert

What a crazy night...


----------



## iansgran

Jackie, I am so glad your husband is OK. I cannot imagine how worried you must have been. Just now seeing photos of the riots.


----------



## DianaM

Judi said:


> That would make these dogs over a year old.


:moreek: 

Izzy's new bed is really cute! She seems to be enjoying it.

Gracie has also been on 2 meals a day for a long time now. I don't even remember when.


----------



## DianaM

Sheesh! I just had Gracie outside when two dogs (golden and lab) come running towards us. They were friendly, Gracie wanted to play. I saw they had collars on so I took Gracie inside and grabbed my phone. They already ran off across the street and I watched the lab poop in the neighbors yard. I tried to call them to me but they just kept going so I followed them down the street to try to find the owners. About halfway down the street, I hear "HEY!!" so I turn around and the neighbor is standing in my yard, following me and he continues "Your dog took a s*** in my lawn!!" I yell back to him that it wasn't my dog and I was following two loose dogs. I notice the dogs are back at their home by this time and point them out to him. He tries to explain himself by saying he was sick of it, it always happens and he doesn't even own a dog. I get what he's saying but I was still a little annoyed about him yelling at me like that. Gracie is NEVER off leash and I always carry poop bags when we are walking. Whatever.. I went home. We are off to dog school!


----------



## jweisman54

I have a neighbor like that too Diana and he has 3 little yippie dogs who always get loose and roam the neighborhood and he starts taking video of me the other day accusing me of not picking up poop. I let him have it but good and called the police about him.


----------



## iansgran

Diana, you are such a sweetie to try to find the dogs home so they would be safe. Sorry you have a wacky neighbor or two.


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Thanks for those videos Jackie!! We just watched them and am definitely going to try out the techniques. We are still on the prong collar which is working wonders (she never ever pulls, and walks like an angel).... but I don't want to use it for the rest of her life. I want her on a regular collar. 

We have been going to a lot of Bryan's baseball games, which is always a HUGE test, with so many people, children, other dogs around. last night the park was relatively quiet, and she was being a maniac, grabbing her leash. So I finally dropped it and just let her go. She wandered about 10ft away and layed down in the grass. I was very watchful, but there was also plenty of people to help if she did take off (and pockets full of treats!) But, she was fine. Our neighbours were laughing at us practising recall the other day.... she was doing really good, but sure picked up a whole lot of speed running at us.... ears flying in the wind!!

Feeding?? Twice a day, 1 -ish cups each time.... adult formula. Has been like this since she was about 7 months old. We have had a few comments about how slim she is...?? I think she is just fine (especially as she has just jumped on the couch and is wedging herself inbetween us)

My office..... whole storefront is windows!!! Love to see the sunshine, even if I can't enjoy it.

And boooooo to Vancouver! Jackie I hope your husband is alright, likely a rough night at work?? I gave my stepbrother an earful today, found out he was out in that mess, taking pictures!! Little jacka$s.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> OK, First I don't normally leave any ball out for boredom chewing, unless I forget... which happens. Yes, always supervise and it does say that right on the package, I just checked. Its a very thick plastic. You have to use a screw driver to pry it out its about a 1inch plug type thing that holds the battery, not easy to do, in fact I could not get it to work and thought maybe it was the batteries.......I never did get it open  I read the directions lol You have to press an area of the ball against something like the corner of a cabinet to get it to light, than you turn it off in the same manner.
> Roxy runs to get the ball gets a few little chews in and than gives it to you to throw again. She loves retrieving, no really chewing on any of the balls, so there wasn't a concern. Shed much rather shred mail. Which she is addicted to. We now have to put mail on-top of the fridge. Thats how much she likes mail
> Its in the bucket for outside toys... I need to buy some sort of storage container for her outside toys that has a cover, from the rain the squeaky ones have stopped squeaking and those are her favorites


Hehe! Alfie's been known to go for mail too! :doh:



Jamm said:


> Joey just had his first piece of water melon! Yum yum, he loved it! LOL i also looked at the book and indeed it is a little pricey.. maybe I'll wait to hear your review about it Jackie before I go and buy it.
> 
> What I did with Joey is before we started our walk i got in a very calm state. Cleared my mind took deep breaths and held my self up high. I put his GL on him with his choke chain as his normal collar and off we went like a normal walk with GL. As we were walking I would hold him BEHIND me so that I was walking first, I am the leader not him. Once that was good I calmly without thinking unhooked his GL and put the leash onto the choke loose around his neck. Without him knowing he was not attatched to the GL but too his actual collar. Then I slid his choke up behind his ears where the pressure points are but never had to correct him as he was at my side the whole time. I gradually slid his GL off while walking and there we were! haha. This morning I took him for his walk with out starting off or even having the GL, just using a slip collar and it was great. He saw one of his neighbourhood friends so we went to their house to play for a bit and then home!


Go Jamm n' Joey!  It sounds like you're making real progress.



jackie_hubert said:


> Love how it was the vet office too. Most vets should be ashamed that they know so little about what is good for dogs when it comes to food and sell things made by the sponsoring companies without a second thought. Makes me so angry. Grrrr...


I know, it's all about sponsorship.  Royal Canin is the biggest over here I think. My vet is sponsored by them I know, hence they try and push it on everyone who comes through the door.



jackie_hubert said:


> http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/dominance statement.pdf
> http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonl...Statements/Combined_Punishment_Statements.pdf
> 
> I certainly am no expert but please be careful with this school of thought. There is very good reason that vet behaviorist and experienced members of this forum would advise against this type of training. It works because it shuts the dog down. We spent 1.5 year rehabbing a guide dog who was raised like this. Her spirit had truly died. To this day she obeys very well - because she is afraid.


Thanks for those links Jackie, I'll take a look at them. 



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Fin is really good when on leash with not pulling, but that's when he's right beside me. Have to do more practice with leash extended (8 ft leash) as when he walks with me for wedding I don't want him right against me nor do I think he will be too impressed with a big white mass of fabric that will be my wedding dress, lol!


Ooh are you going to have a long white leash lol! 



jweisman54 said:


> Sorry, can't figure out how to get the bright eye out of the picture.


That bed looks super comfy! Sadly, Alfie would just hump all night long if he had one lol! :doh:



DianaM said:


> Sheesh! I just had Gracie outside when two dogs (golden and lab) come running towards us. They were friendly, Gracie wanted to play. I saw they had collars on so I took Gracie inside and grabbed my phone. They already ran off across the street and I watched the lab poop in the neighbors yard. I tried to call them to me but they just kept going so I followed them down the street to try to find the owners. About halfway down the street, I hear "HEY!!" so I turn around and the neighbor is standing in my yard, following me and he continues "Your dog took a s*** in my lawn!!" I yell back to him that it wasn't my dog and I was following two loose dogs. I notice the dogs are back at their home by this time and point them out to him. He tries to explain himself by saying he was sick of it, it always happens and he doesn't even own a dog. I get what he's saying but I was still a little annoyed about him yelling at me like that. Gracie is NEVER off leash and I always carry poop bags when we are walking. Whatever.. I went home. We are off to dog school!


How irresponsible of your neighbours to just let their dogs run around the neighbourhood like that. If they were mine, I'd be worried sick letting them roam like that.


----------



## jweisman54

What do everyone's pups weigh in at?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin is 63.4lbs (well, last vet visit!)

This new facility is where I work.....totally off topic, but so cool!!!! Creating climates at UOIT - The Weather Network

No white leash for the wedding, just his everyday black one! I have a cotton lead I used to use with my horse I could use maybe!

Trev and I had a 2nd dog discussion last night. No 2nd dog (as discussed before!) but we're going to apply to foster! After the wedding of course, he is hesitant for attachment reasons, but I've fostered before and we can do it.....I guess I am different with the foster's, know you're doing them a short term good, to get to a new long term home!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro has vet appointment next month, will post weight then. Last time we were in he was at 60 lb, maybe two or three months ago.


----------



## jackie_hubert

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Fin is 63.4lbs (well, last vet visit!)
> 
> This new facility is where I work.....totally off topic, but so cool!!!! Creating climates at UOIT - The Weather Network
> 
> No white leash for the wedding, just his everyday black one! I have a cotton lead I used to use with my horse I could use maybe!
> 
> Trev and I had a 2nd dog discussion last night. No 2nd dog (as discussed before!) but we're going to apply to foster! After the wedding of course, he is hesitant for attachment reasons, but I've fostered before and we can do it.....I guess I am different with the foster's, know you're doing them a short term good, to get to a new long term home!


I never really hot super attached to any of the hundreds of dogs that have come throughy home. I guess you become good at distancing yourself a bit.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo is around 70.


----------



## Jamm

Joey is 67lbs last month! He has been fluctuating between 64-67 since around 8 months old.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Jamm said:


> Joey is 67lbs last month! He has been fluctuating between 64-67 since around 8 months old.


How tall is he now? Did he ever reached standard height?


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> What do everyone's pups weigh in at?



Well Im in total shock! Seriously.
I had Roxy to the ER vet last night because she drank about a max of 10 ounces........of Starbucks Verona Coffee. It was super strong because that's how I like it! Hubby and I were having coffee after dinner and our son called us to his room...we didn't think anything of it but came back and Roxy was licking her chops she evidently enjoyed her after dinner coffee. I watched and she ....to me..........couldnt calm down, couldn't rest. So to be safe we headed out to the Vet. She was fine.....they gave her some sub q fluids and sent her on her way......She was exhausted by the time we got home and slept well.
But when they weighed her she was 75 pounds:uhoh: Holy cow!
I immediately said......."Are ya kidding me?! 75 pounds!? Check again please..... 
I did ask the vet there what she thought about her weight and she said just don't let her gain anymore! What the heck am I not doing right? I asked hubby if he gave her any extra food at breakfast and he says no. But hes the one that always says....."Oooo shes hungry I think, are you sure you are feeding enough?" I think we have both been a little lazy with careful measuring, but I don't think I'm going over by that much  Than again I guess it all adds up when you count the treats......
I honestly think we exercise her enough......maybe not though. Im going to cut back on the training treats or type of treats and maybe get some organic beans or something along those lines. Gosh, I feel like I failed the poor girl.

I can feel her ribs but not if I just lay my hand on her sides, I have to push in a bit.
Can the spay cause a little increase in weight?


----------



## jackie_hubert

Spay can increase weight, yes. 

How much exercise is she getting? 

I think she's a pretty big boned girl, isn't she? How tall is she now!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Oh and I'm so glad Roxy is ok. What a scare!


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> Spay can increase weight, yes.
> 
> How much exercise is she getting?
> 
> I think she's a pretty big boned girl, isn't she? How tall is she now!


I would say yes.....she is 23 3/4 to 24 in tall 28 inches from shoulder to the base of the tail again give or take for me not knowing if I have everything placed just right.... Is that big for a Golden? I have no Goldens around here to compare to

Lets see.......first we are all much more active now that summers here and even the spring........when she was spay she was 65 and than gained to 67 and than back down to 65 pounds. This is an awfully big gain in a short amount of time. Maybe its the difference in scales.
I take her out absolutely every day for......anywhere from 15 min to one hour plus she gets two walks when I work maybe 1/4 to 1/2 mile. Some days if I'm too tired which isn't to very often but it happens she will get just the one walk.
Its hard to say Jackie because my son will take her outback with him if his friends are over, so it varies day to day. But in my honest opinion we are doing way more now than 4 months ago  I just don't know.... 
And Thank You I learned my coffee is not safe on the coffee table .........
She is soo ...not human like but.......she definitely lets me know when she is off.......its just so obvious. Almost *like* a child or someone who just really counts on you for her well being. Her HR if I remember correctly was 140, but she was scared there too ....sooo her temp was 101.
I kept looking at her after I realized she had drank the coffees.......the cups were on there sides with very little on the table. Initially she seemed fine but after about 20 min the panting and restlessness continued, and she was being exceptionally clingy yet antsy.


----------



## KaMu

I took these with my camera phone today........does she look too heavy? I tried to take pictures showing her build..


----------



## iansgran

Sorry about your scare, Kathleen. Guess she was a bit hyped on the caffeine. I think the scale was off, or different than your reg vet. She does not look at all fat to me. She looks leaner than Jaro for sure and he is about the same height. When we were taking him to puppy classes we weighed at the puppy class vet office, and at our vet office on the same day one time and there was 3 lbs difference. Plus they don't always sit so nicely on the scale and it bounces around on the digital read out. I always think he is actually heavier than the scale at out vet's. 
I have to confess to all of you that I have been kind of harsh in my threads to the lady with the 5 babies who wants a puppy, Goldenmommytobe (I think). I usually complain about some of the blunt things people say, and here I am doing it too. Guess I am turning into a mean old lady.


----------



## KaMu

5 babies and wants a golden pup, I dont think I have read this yet......

Thank You Sherie, now I feel a little better
FYI Roxy likes beans as much as other treats


----------



## jweisman54

She looks fine to me also. I am jealous that she has more fur than Izzy.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Ha, I have no windows in my office at all. I am stuck upstairs where the air is stagnant and it is just me and my @hole boss !!!!


Joyce dont be shy tell us how you really feel about your boss 



Ian'sgran said:


> Jackie, I am so glad your husband is OK. I cannot imagine how worried you must have been. Just now seeing photos of the riots.


Ill have to go look for your thread but I know how scared you were, I saw one brief clip on the news and cant even imagine people actually acting like that over a game...... Than again its a crazy world! Im glad he is safe Jackie.



DianaM said:


> Sheesh! I just had Gracie outside when two dogs (golden and lab) come running towards us. They were friendly, Gracie wanted to play. I saw they had collars on so I took Gracie inside and grabbed my phone. They already ran off across the street and I watched the lab poop in the neighbors yard. I tried to call them to me but they just kept going so I followed them down the street to try to find the owners. About halfway down the street, I hear "HEY!!" so I turn around and the neighbor is standing in my yard, following me and he continues "Your dog took a s*** in my lawn!!" I yell back to him that it wasn't my dog and I was following two loose dogs. I notice the dogs are back at their home by this time and point them out to him. He tries to explain himself by saying he was sick of it, it always happens and he doesn't even own a dog. I get what he's saying but I was still a little annoyed about him yelling at me like that. Gracie is NEVER off leash and I always carry poop bags when we are walking. Whatever.. I went home. We are off to dog school!


A kind caring individual attempts to help and thats what you get . You did good! We said so.


jweisman54 said:


> I have a neighbor like that too Diana and he has 3 little yippie dogs who always get loose and roam the neighborhood and he starts taking video of me the other day accusing me of not picking up poop. I let him have it but good and called the police about him.


Video?! Oh my goodness......



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Fin is 63.4lbs (well, last vet visit!)
> 
> This new facility is where I work.....totally off topic, but so cool!!!! Creating climates at UOIT - The Weather Network
> 
> No white leash for the wedding, just his everyday black one! I have a cotton lead I used to use with my horse I could use maybe!
> 
> Trev and I had a 2nd dog discussion last night. No 2nd dog (as discussed before!) but we're going to apply to foster! After the wedding of course, he is hesitant for attachment reasons, but I've fostered before and we can do it.....I guess I am different with the foster's, know you're doing them a short term good, to get to a new long term home!


Glad you like the new place at work!.....


jweisman54 said:


> She looks fine to me also. I am jealous that she has more fur than Izzy.


Dont be jealous, I have plenty on my carpet to  Plus Izzys hair is growing back and shes pretty anyway her hair is. Hair is hair, no biggie


----------



## iansgran

OK, I have a coffee story, too. I drink my coffee with cream. Back when Subiaco was young I spilled some coffee on the carpet and since it was a little out of the way didn't clean it up right away. Subie decided it was yummy. He not only licked up every drop of coffee but pulled out all the carpet fibers in the spot. I remembered that today when I moved a chair which now covers the bare spot in the carpet to use the carpet cleaner.


----------



## KaMu

Roxy just keeps life interesting. Seems "Goldens" keep life interesting. I really didn't want to rest after work anyway 

BTW......I like my coffee black with sugar and hubby does to...oh, and Roxy does as well!
...Of course I'm JK about the later

* Caffeine is toxic to dogs


----------



## Jamm

Joey and his buddy blue went swimming again yesterday. They had SO MUCH FUN. Its safe to say Joey LOVES the water as I had to drag him out and he started to jump in and everything! Lol


----------



## KaMu

Jamm said:


> Joey and his buddy blue went swimming again yesterday. They had SO MUCH FUN. Its safe to say Joey LOVES the water as I had to drag him out and he started to jump in and everything! Lol


Roxy wants to visit at your house.....That water looks so refreshing!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy wants to go swimming with them too, her little pool just doesn't cut it!


----------



## Jamm

Joey says come on over girls!! He would LOVE to swim with you lovely ladies


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin was in the creek this weekend and frogged out in there. I nearly died laughing, laid down, and then pulled himself forward to the back legs could stick out, his favourite way to lie down! He looked so happy and content just having the water run over him and cool off!

He got into the sprinkler when we got home, worked out and was probably a good rinse after being in the creek water!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

We got him a Wubba yesterday (made by Kong?) He is a little obsessed!


----------



## jweisman54

I wish Izzy could have a Wubba, she is very hard on toys and would rip it apart.


----------



## iansgran

Joyce, they do get better with age on the toy destruction thing. At least some of them do. So maybe soon she can have some more toys. I am sure she has none, poor little thing.


----------



## jweisman54

She has an entire bucket of toys, just not anything soft that she can tear up. She has teeth and jaws of steel!!!!!


----------



## iansgran

Teeth and jaws of steel to match Jaro's. And you know I was kidding about the lack of toys.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Joyce, do you have any more of the zogoflex toys? They're pretty tough.


----------



## jweisman54

She loves those toys Jackie. I have to be careful when she has her Bumi though....if I have shorts on and she whips it around in her mouth it really hurts the skin.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

This is Fin's sister Tosca (littermates!) and her new "brother" Puccini who they brought home this weekend! Bah is he ever cuuuute. He is an April 2011 pup!


----------



## jweisman54

omg, so cute, i want another one!!!!!!!


----------



## iansgran

Yes, very cute, but I will be satisfied looking at pictures. I am sure Kathleen will have some for us soon.


----------



## Jamm

Ahhh I wan't another one too!!!! They are so cute.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

sooo cute, I can't wait to go play with him! Fin and Tosca to have a good play (I will be interested to see how they look side by side!) and I will cuddle with Puccini!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Is the little one from the same breeder?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Yep, same breeder!


----------



## jackie_hubert

That's cool. Are they related?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I'm not sure! Definitely not through the father's side (breeder doesn't keep males and uses different ones from other breeder's) but perhaps on Momma's side! I am going to guess yes, but have no idea how


----------



## jackie_hubert

I need people's opinion on a non dog issue and I don't want to post it on the main forum. Feel free to ignore. 

So after the shelter cut my hours back to the point that I was pretty much unemployed I found a 6 months leave replacement position as an office coordinator for a gov't funded not for profit. I've been there for just over a month now. Since the beginning I have hated this job. I spend most of my day buried in payroll, accounting and record keeping. I have experience in this but have always primarily worked with the public on reception or education. Or I've done research. But whatever, I can live with that for $25/hour. What is really hard is that half the coworkers strongly dislike me, I think in part because I am a lot younger than them, AND I look even younger. Today someone sarcastically asked me: "so you're like what, 19?". She did not laugh and it was clearly meant as an insult. I have difficulty with conflict so I just get passive and try to laugh, which makes me a constant target. I want to quit, my husband wants me to quit, my friends want me to quit, but I need the money, and worse, I don't want to make my friend look terrible who got me the job. I don't really care about them needing to hire a new person or train them, if I quit I would leave immediately. Or maybe I should frame it as a mutual parting of ways and I could stick around to train a new person. Those weeks would be hell. 

Am I just being too sensitive?


----------



## Jamm

Hmm thats a tough one Jackie. I personally think I would have made some sort of sarcastic remark back to her haha... but thats just me. You should be happy you look young  I know that something a lot of people want. Is it possible to just ignore them and keep to yourself? I know when i have an argument with one of my co workers I just hide away and make myself really busy. Don't know if thats possible in your job!


----------



## jweisman54

jackie_hubert said:


> I need people's opinion on a non dog issue and I don't want to post it on the main forum. Feel free to ignore.
> 
> So after the shelter cut my hours back to the point that I was pretty much unemployed I found a 6 months leave replacement position as an office coordinator for a gov't funded not for profit. I've been there for just over a month now. Since the beginning I have hated this job. I spend most of my day buried in payroll, accounting and record keeping. I have experience in this but have always primarily worked with the public on reception or education. Or I've done research. But whatever, I can live with that for $25/hour. What is really hard is that half the coworkers strongly dislike me, I think in part because I am a lot younger than them, AND I look even younger. Today someone sarcastically asked me: "so you're like what, 19?". She did not laugh and it was clearly meant as an insult. I have difficulty with conflict so I just get passive and try to laugh, which makes me a constant target. I want to quit, my husband wants me to quit, my friends want me to quit, but I need the money, and worse, I don't want to make my friend look terrible who got me the job. I don't really care about them needing to hire a new person or train them, if I quit I would leave immediately. Or maybe I should frame it as a mutual parting of ways and I could stick around to train a new person. Those weeks would be hell.
> 
> Am I just being too sensitive?


Jackie, 
In my 30+ years in the business world, I too, have taken jobs that I absolutely hate. Ultimately, I would quit because quite frankly, the money may be great, but it is so not worth being miserable and working in an environment where you are getting snubbed. Yes, the money sounds great, but think about it.....is it really worth it to wake up in the morning and drag yourself out of bed and drive to a job where no one appreciates you...........answer NO! I would part ways with those people in a heartbeat.


----------



## iansgran

Jackie, do you have a supervisor you can talk to? Is there someone there who is nice? I agree it is not a good idea to go to a job you hate, unless you really have to, but maybe you can make things better since it is only a temp job by talking to someone, or doing something nice for the nasty people to sort of shame them into being nicer. And start looking for a something that better fits you. When your next employer asks why you left your last job it is better to say for a better job than I hated the last one because the people were awful. Is this one woman the problem? or is it everyone? and do you know if there is something else going on, like they miss the last person who had the job, or the big boss is a jerk? or they thought someone else should have had your job? I know it is hard. When I first went back to work after having kids I had a similar situation, the job was not all that bad but some of the coworkers were nasty just to me. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## jackie_hubert

From the beginning I was set up to fail - I'm young but I'm the supervisor, I don't speak their language and I'm not the same culture (which the last person was), the last person was everyone's best friend, the office is very anti change (shortest employee has been there 6 years) so any suggestions to do anything different make me the enemy. When I discovered that they fudge with payroll in order not to pay overtime and refused to go along with it I definitely didn't make any friends. I have a boss, the manager, but she is too busy to do much - she told me it was my fault when the receptionist complained about me - I need better communication apparently. It's very much us against her. I'm never taking a supervisory leave replacement again - it's brutal! I can't win. If I was older, Chinese, or male it would be easier.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Oh and there is no one who I could kinda hang out with. We have about 15 teachers who teach ESL for the program and they are all super nice to me so I know it's not just me.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Doesn't sound fun Jackie, and it doesn't sound like there's much you can do to make it better. That being said, I know I couldn't up and leave my job for the financial aspect on the days I hate it, would you seek a replacement job first and then move on?


----------



## iansgran

Sorry, Jackie, but it does look like you are up a creek. If you understand the reasons behind it all, that it is not you, then maybe that will help a bit, but it is not worth losing your mind or health about. Since it is temporary you are unlikely to win over too many hearts and minds, plus being on the old side myself I know it is hard to have a boss younger and smarter and prettier.


----------



## KaMu

Oh no Jackie....Im sorry your having to go through all this on a daily basis. I feel for you, and sure do understand your frustration. After reading through all the posts, I ditto what Sherie has said.

I do think you need a backup plan before you leave if your intentions are to leave this position before the 6 months. But that is only if a second income is needed. If its not weigh it out.

I think it is rare when you end up in a position where everyone gets along 100% of the time. When it happens it must be heavenly! But I wouldnt know......... I think its because most of us spend our most productive and alert hours at our jobs, it ought to be the other way around, where we spend those hours with family. I guess thats in the perfect world though.
Your young Jacki so be on the look out for a job you'd LOVE and work towards that! Its a goal.........focus on a goal, not on the chit chat between women. Women can be...............

Ive said it a million times, there will always be someone that tries to "rain on your parade" in this life. Always. I personally do my job and go home, there isnt much time at work to get involved in anything. Its just too busy. I figure they are paying me to do I job that I do well. Thats exactly what I do and than I come home to where my heart really is. I continue to work because I hold the health insurance for the family


----------



## KaMu

*comment*

Why are people so nasty? Don't they realize that everyone has feelings?

Im just saying out loud.


----------



## KaMu

OMG! Waay to cute! lol so where are the other 50 pictures Justine?!
Beautiful dogs....






ILoveMyGolden said:


> This is Fin's sister Tosca (littermates!) and her new "brother" Puccini who they brought home this weekend! Bah is he ever cuuuute. He is an April 2011 pup!


----------



## KaMu

Yep you will be begging me to stop sending pictures. But Im not going to listen 


August is creeping up........





Ian'sgran said:


> Yes, very cute, but I will be satisfied looking at pictures. I am sure Kathleen will have some for us soon.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Thanks everyone! In part I just needed to vent.

I am so looking forward to puppy pictures!!!! Roo can be an honorary April 2010 puppy.


----------



## jweisman54

Jackie
I do sympathize with your situation and retract what I previously posted. I am basically in the same situation as you with some differences. I work in a job (now for the past 5 years) which is currently paying me $22 an hour. I absolutely despise my boss, who is an arrogant man who takes money for his personal use so that I cannot pay bills to our vendors. He complains and yells and degrades me all the time. It is just he and I in the office and 3 technicians. He is the owner of the company. I pay the bills and invoice as well as send out the techs on service calls. I guess what I am getting at is this...........I also work in a job that pays well and pays for my medical care and does IRA matching. So, I am basically stuck here since I cannot find another job anywhere within a half hour that will pay me what I am making as well as pay for my entire medical costs. I get NO sick or personal time whatsoever and only have 1 week of paid vacation and do have to work some of the federal holidays. As much as I would love to leave here, I cannot, I am stuck!!!


----------



## West

Jackie, I really sympathise too. I worked at a school for 7 years until I decided to quit at the beginning of this year. I enjoyed my job and being inside the classroom, but I had serious issues with the owners (and directors) of the school. They were rude with the staff, they didn't invest any money on the children's needs although it is a very expensive private school and they had always criticised aspects of me that have nothing to do with my work (such as my informal style of clothes or the fact that I'm tattooed -even when it is impossible for the kids to see the tattoos as I always have them covered while I'm working). It was my first real teaching position, so it was hard for me to make the decision of quitting after so many years. However, since I did, I have been feeling great! I feel as if a heavy weight has been lifted off my shoulders. I am still teaching, but at a very different place that stands out because of the amazing way they treat the staff and the huge investments they make in new technologies and tools for the children to learn more and have fun while doing it!
So, even when you feel stressed out and trapped in a crappy job, there's always a way. Look for something else or even think about doing something entirely different. Don't stay in a stressful job that takes all the joy out of you! You deserve something better


----------



## iansgran

Most of my working life I worked for the Church. The pay and benefits were terrible, but with only a very few exceptions the people were wonderful. So I guess that is just how it goes. If you do what you love, the money isn't as important. Hope you can all find something you love to do with nice people--and Jackie I think you should be in dog training professionally.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Thanks for all your feedback. I'm making an effort to be RIDICULOUSLY nice and it's looking like it's working. I will keep looking for other opportunities but am not gonna quit yet. 

I would love to be an animal researcher but I would NOT want to go back to school for a further 8 years.

I do not want to be a trainer and While I love animal welfare stuff there is such limited job opportunity. That would not result in a full time job, at least not any time soon. I was promised full time work at the SPCA years ago but nothing ever became available that I could apply for - jobs there are unionized so you'll never get in. The branch I managed is non union and we only have two staff there.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

KaMu said:


> OMG! Waay to cute! lol so where are the other 50 pictures Justine?!
> Beautiful dogs....


We are going to have a playdate with them in the next week or so......there will be pictures!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I want to figure out what I make per hour with all this job talk, hmmmm!

Raise on July 1st....yay for a little extra!

We just got poured on here, Fin is soaked and stinks........I think he needs a bath for sure.


----------



## KaMu

hmmm I just realized who I think baby J looks like and why I am so drawn to that look.......

Baby J reminds me of ...I think it is... Delmarvas Top Of the World "Nash"... yep! that's him. I LOVE that dogs looks  And Finlay reminds me of him and baby J does too!


----------



## jweisman54

Need to get Izzy some tennis balls!


----------



## iansgran

Does Izzy pull the fur off regular ones? My Subicao did that and Jaro has done it too. I get the kong ones and they seem to work better. But if you want a big bunch I saw a whole huge box at Costco.


----------



## jweisman54

she has never had a tennis ball, but I am thinking that she WILL pull the fur off of the outside given her history of fur pulling : (


----------



## iansgran

The stuff on the kong balls is not as easy to get off, so you might give it a try. It squeeks, too. 
Kathleen, how many more weeks til baby Roo comes home? Were you this crazy when you got Roxy, or has she increased your puppy desire because she is such a good girl? I looked at the Delmarva site but couldn't see any pictures of the new litter. Are they posted someplace else, or just for you?
Justine, you must be really busy. The wedding is almost here.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> The stuff on the kong balls is not as easy to get off, so you might give it a try. It squeeks, too.
> Kathleen, how many more weeks til baby Roo comes home? Were you this crazy when you got Roxy, or has she increased your puppy desire because she is such a good girl? I looked at the Delmarva site but couldn't see any pictures of the new litter. Are they posted someplace else, or just for you?
> Justine, you must be really busy. The wedding is almost here.


My little Roo comes home during the first week of Aug. Ill go visit him mid July during puppy visitation day, that's the plan 
Ahhh, I was just as crazy with Roxy, maybe a tiny bit less because I had never owned or really known a Golden. This is a big step (in my eyes)... you are meeting a life companion, 15 years is a long long time to be with someone/somepup, 365 days a year. They arnt just "dogs" to me. They are my companions and there is nothing I wouldnt do for them to make their short lives on this earth joyful and meaningful. 
I could just as easily forgo the puppy stage. Though I adore their cuteness...I like the AFTER results of all that hard work!
I love the love Sherie.
Plus, I'm a nut! A good hearted nut though


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin had a playdate (in our fenced backyard...yay!) Friday:

Halo & Finlay Friday Playdate! | Facebook


Busy now with work and work and work, I am too dead when I am not working to think wedding, it sucks. I am having bad wedding dreams every night now of things not done/going wrong (the things not done are on my to-do list!). I am done Wednesday until August 2nd, so trying to get everything tied up here.

We're taking off to the cottage Thursday until Monday or Tuesday. Taking my laptop with me to get our slideshow done, taking the program "stuff" to assemble those. Lots of other stuff I am sure, and lots to do in the next night or two before we go.

It'll get done, somehow, sometime, it will. Whatever I do or don't do here on in we'll still get married and that's the most important part, all the stuff now is the extra stuff you take on to make it "unique".

Will be great to have Trev's family here from out East!

I have a really broken family and one part of it (my biological father and his wife) are giving me a ton of grief/stress. They keep asking if there is "anything else" they need to be around for, they were guests in and out of my life, they don't get to play family at my wedding and infront of my new family (Trevor's) and my actual family, argh........! Other than that fairly stress free! 

Fin will go to the groomers for the first time July 5th. Will need a good bath after spending a few days in the lake and pre-wedding.


----------



## iansgran

Oh, Jaro so needs a friend his size to play with. I will have to do some active searching. He does well with other dogs, just doesn't get to play freely very often. 
Justine, sorry about the family issues. I can relate. But you have the right idea, it is all about the marriage and not the wedding. 
Kathleen, I know exactly what you mean about the life long companionship. I have never had a pet who didn't stay with us until it died, and I had a couple who were not the greatest cats. I just wish I were younger and could give him more exercise myself.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

What about the Chuck-it balls for Izzy?

We started with tennis balls, then used orange streey hockey balls, and now on to the chuck-it balls! We don't have a chuck-it. But Fin loves to chew/clench his jaw on the ball and the 3 we purchased have held up great!

I am going to buy wet dog food for Fin tonight, and put into ice cube tray and freeze for him, he will never eat plain ice cubes again!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

ILoveMyGolden said:


> What about the Chuck-it balls for Izzy?
> 
> We started with tennis balls, then used orange streey hockey balls, and now on to the chuck-it balls! We don't have a chuck-it. But Fin loves to chew/clench his jaw on the ball and the 3 we purchased have held up great!
> 
> I am going to buy wet dog food for Fin tonight, and put into ice cube tray and freeze for him, he will never eat plain ice cubes again!!


Did soeyhing happen with the plain ice cubes? Did Fin hurt himself? Must have missed something...


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Heeey everyone, I haven't been able to get online much over the last week. I'll try and catch up with everything at the weekend! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

jackie_hubert said:


> Did soeyhing happen with the plain ice cubes? Did Fin hurt himself? Must have missed something...



Just meant that after these yummy ones he not want to have plain ice cubes ever again!


----------



## DianaM

What a busy couple weeks! Last weekend was our two year anniversary so we took a trip up north in Michigan to Traverse City. What a great trip we had! Went up to see a lighthouse, drove through the peninsula filled with vineyards, wine/tapas tour at a winery, rented a jet ski and enjoyed the downtown area where they had a hot air balloon event going on. We were a couple weeks too early for cherries which was a bummer (Traverse City is the largest producer of tart cherries in the US). We also enjoyed some of America's best ice cream at Moomers. OK I totally sound like a Pure Michigan commercial haha! Gracie spent the weekend with my in-laws but we missed her the whole time! The town seems very dog friendly so maybe next time.

This past weekend, we took Gracie to the beach to see if she would handle the water better when she can walk in. She did pretty good but still starts to freak out a bit. Next time we are actually gonna put our bathing suits on and go in with her. I think that will help even more. Last night we took her to our friends house to watch fireworks. She actually did really well! She sat there and stared at them for a while. The noise didn't seem to bother her at all which makes me happy!

In other big news, I accepted a new job! It's exciting and scary at the same time.


----------



## iansgran

Congratulations, Diana, on the new job. And I remember visiting Traverse City long ago when my husband had a convention or something there. It was lovely, and we did eat all kinds of good food, maybe not so good for you food, but yummy. Too bad you missed the cherries. I always have a big bag in my freezer for pies.


----------



## amandanmaggie

Ian'sgran said:


> Most of my working life I worked for the Church. The pay and benefits were terrible, but with only a very few exceptions the people were wonderful. So I guess that is just how it goes. If you do what you love, the money isn't as important. Hope you can all find something you love to do with nice people--and Jackie I think you should be in dog training professionally.


I work for a church, and the pay is horrible. I work with inner-city kids, so I feel like I am actually making a difference, and that motivates me to stay. Before that, I worked in private, Christian schools, and got tired of the parents and the politics in the schools. I changed to a different ministry job, but am getting tired of not making much, so I am going to try to get a teaching job in the public school system here. Jobs are hard to find, though, even in the teaching field. 

I saw a post about using Kong tennis balls? Did someone else's Golden tear up and eat a tennis ball, too? I thought just Maggie did that.  Scared me to death...she wouldn't eat her breakfast afterwards, but then she pooped the pieces out and could eat, again. Men are putting on a new roof today...Maggie is going nuts. Will put her in doggy daycare tomorrow. Hope everyone is doing well! It's been a long time since I've been on here.


----------



## jackie_hubert

amandanmaggie said:


> I work for a church, and the pay is horrible. I work with inner-city kids, so I feel like I am actually making a difference, and that motivates me to stay. Before that, I worked in private, Christian schools, and got tired of the parents and the politics in the schools. I changed to a different ministry job, but am getting tired of not making much, so I am going to try to get a teaching job in the public school system here. Jobs are hard to find, though, even...


Good to see you back!

If I have learned anything in the last month it's that you should do what you love. I say go for it! If I had a teachable degree I would be teaching high school now. What do you teach?


----------



## jackie_hubert

I think I'm going to stick to this thread only from now on. There are just a few too many folks on here that are bullies. I like our April puppies thread, we can agree or disagree but not become spiteful. It's too bad when a couple of people ruin it for everyone. 

Yay April puppies!

Btw, I cant get my new signature to show up properly...argh!


----------



## iansgran

Jackie, I love the new photos. Very funny. And I know what you mean about some of the other treads. Why be mean? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## amandanmaggie

jackie_hubert said:


> Good to see you back!
> 
> If I have learned anything in the last month it's that you should do what you love. I say go for it! If I had a teachable degree I would be teaching high school now. What do you teach?


 
I teach 5th-9th grade girls in the church's non-profit summer program and in our after-school program and I also teach 4th-9th Sunday school and I'm also the Director of Christian Education at the church. When I was teaching in schools, I refused to teach higher than fourth. I think it's funny that I now work with older kids. I think I still prefer the younger ones. The girls I work with are EXTREMELY dramatic and tend to have the whole "Do I have to participate?" attitude. It can be frustrating, but I have a few that I feel like I am getting through to. It's my first time to work with inner-city kids, and I have learned so much. I think I needed a change from working with Christian school kids. I sometimes miss it, but like being challenged in this way.

I do agree with everyone that this is the best thread. I've written on others, and they are not nice at all.  I don't understand the need to be nasty. We can disagree, but be nice about it.  Thanks to everyone for being so nice and supportive!


----------



## amandanmaggie

So...are your Goldens still pretty energetic? Or is Maggie just "special"? She's calmed down quite a bit since I got her at 7 months, but she still doesn't sit still, unless she's worked out hard. My hours have changed at work, and now it's SOOOO hot in Dallas, that swimming is the only exercise she gets when I get home in the evening. Do any of your Goldens go to daycare? How do they do? I've put her in daycare only twice, and she freaked out, trying to get back to me, when I left her, but they said she played. I just don't want to create any anxiety in her, if she doesn't like it. I feel badly about leaving her when she had such a rough start with being abandoned 3 times as a puppy, but I know the exercise would be good for her. What do you all think?


----------



## jweisman54

Jackie, I totally agree with you about some of the other threads on this forum. If you disagree with something someone says then so much banter goes back and forth. I love our little part of the forum. You should join chat at night. There is one very small group of us including Sherie and Kathleen who chat on a nightly basis about everything and anything.

We have 4 chuck it balls for Izzy. She does like them. We have not given her tennis balls because of the fur eating. She has basically stopped eating hers which is great, prozac working now!

Update on my pup:

Izzy has mellowed considerably. She is walking much better on a loose leash although I have to work on it every time we go out which is many times daily to do her bathroom runs. She still jumps on someone if they come in the house all excited. Excessive greeting disorder hard at work here! Working on that one. Loves to sleep all day long and play at night. Does not need a crate anymore. I bought her a nice bagel bed which sits at the bottom of my bed. She still loves to take one of her squeaky toys and push it up against husbands legs. Still has zoomies once in a while. Wish one of you guys lived close by. I am going on vacation for 10 days on Thursday and will be kenneling her


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Last day of work!!! Fin will have someone home with him every day after today until September 5th! Lucky boy!!!

Oh I am so excited to be DONE!


----------



## Cadie

Jenny was born April 30th. We have had her for two weeks. She does a very good sit, come and no bite. She, too, sleeps through the night, and is pretty much housebroken, except for the occasional poop at the top of the stairs. She does not signal when she needs to go out, but she is on a schedule. She weighs about 18 pounds. 
She goes next week for her second round of shots.


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Fin had a playdate (in our fenced backyard...yay!) Friday:
> 
> Halo & Finlay Friday Playdate! | Facebook
> 
> 
> Busy now with work and work and work, I am too dead when I am not working to think wedding, it sucks. I am having bad wedding dreams every night now of things not done/going wrong (the things not done are on my to-do list!). I am done Wednesday until August 2nd, so trying to get everything tied up here.
> 
> We're taking off to the cottage Thursday until Monday or Tuesday. Taking my laptop with me to get our slideshow done, taking the program "stuff" to assemble those. Lots of other stuff I am sure, and lots to do in the next night or two before we go.
> 
> It'll get done, somehow, sometime, it will. Whatever I do or don't do here on in we'll still get married and that's the most important part, all the stuff now is the extra stuff you take on to make it "unique".
> 
> Will be great to have Trev's family here from out East!
> 
> I have a really broken family and one part of it (my biological father and his wife) are giving me a ton of grief/stress. They keep asking if there is "anything else" they need to be around for, they were guests in and out of my life, they don't get to play family at my wedding and infront of my new family (Trevor's) and my actual family, argh........! Other than that fairly stress free!
> 
> Fin will go to the groomers for the first time July 5th. Will need a good bath after spending a few days in the lake and pre-wedding.


So everything is going along well for you...... It really is a stressful time planning a wedding and all that goes along with that! The playdate looked like all had a good time! And Yea!!!!! on the fence being completed 


jackie_hubert said:


> Did soeyhing happen with the plain ice cubes? Did Fin hurt himself? Must have missed something...


Thats a good idea using broth or whatever in the cubes. Roxy loves them plain so maybe Ill make a huge ice cube with chicken broth for when we are outside doing domestic stuff 


DianaM said:


> What a busy couple weeks! Last weekend was our two year anniversary so we took a trip up north in Michigan to Traverse City. What a great trip we had! Went up to see a lighthouse, drove through the peninsula filled with vineyards, wine/tapas tour at a winery, rented a jet ski and enjoyed the downtown area where they had a hot air balloon event going on. We were a couple weeks too early for cherries which was a bummer (Traverse City is the largest producer of tart cherries in the US). We also enjoyed some of America's best ice cream at Moomers. OK I totally sound like a Pure Michigan commercial haha! Gracie spent the weekend with my in-laws but we missed her the whole time! The town seems very dog friendly so maybe next time.
> 
> This past weekend, we took Gracie to the beach to see if she would handle the water better when she can walk in. She did pretty good but still starts to freak out a bit. Next time we are actually gonna put our bathing suits on and go in with her. I think that will help even more. Last night we took her to our friends house to watch fireworks. She actually did really well! She sat there and stared at them for a while. The noise didn't seem to bother her at all which makes me happy!
> 
> In other big news, I accepted a new job! It's exciting and scary at the same time.


Congrats on the new job! I lived in Michigan in the Lansing area when I was very very tiny  My parents use to take us kids back to Lansing on our summer vacations. 


amandanmaggie said:


> I teach 5th-9th grade girls in the church's non-profit summer program and in our after-school program and I also teach 4th-9th Sunday school and I'm also the Director of Christian Education at the church. When I was teaching in schools, I refused to teach higher than fourth. I think it's funny that I now work with older kids. I think I still prefer the younger ones. The girls I work with are EXTREMELY dramatic and tend to have the whole "Do I have to participate?" attitude. It can be frustrating, but I have a few that I feel like I am getting through to. It's my first time to work with inner-city kids, and I have learned so much. I think I needed a change from working with Christian school kids. I sometimes miss it, but like being challenged in this way.
> 
> I do agree with everyone that this is the best thread. I've written on others, and they are not nice at all.  I don't understand the need to be nasty. We can disagree, but be nice about it.  Thanks to everyone for being so nice and supportive!


hmmm I cant say I have encountered any meanness or bantering on any threads Ive posted to. Or, maybe I just don't go back and follow up with the post made so I miss something.
Well there was one situation I was involved here and it does make you wonder how one human being can be so dishonest and hurtful to another...... knowingly and intentionally dishonest. I don't think anyone can dish out such nastiness and not have repercussions down the road.....related to or not related to the subject at hand. Sadly I don't forget.


amandanmaggie said:


> So...are your Goldens still pretty energetic? Or is Maggie just "special"? She's calmed down quite a bit since I got her at 7 months, but she still doesn't sit still, unless she's worked out hard. My hours have changed at work, and now it's SOOOO hot in Dallas, that swimming is the only exercise she gets when I get home in the evening. Do any of your Goldens go to daycare? How do they do? I've put her in daycare only twice, and she freaked out, trying to get back to me, when I left her, but they said she played. I just don't want to create any anxiety in her, if she doesn't like it. I feel badly about leaving her when she had such a rough start with being abandoned 3 times as a puppy, but I know the exercise would be good for her. What do you all think?


No day care here for Roxy. Im her daycare ! I will say she has calmed down considerably. Just not with greetings.....better but .....



jweisman54 said:


> Jackie, I totally agree with you about some of the other threads on this forum. If you disagree with something someone says then so much banter goes back and forth. I love our little part of the forum. You should join chat at night. There is one very small group of us including Sherie and Kathleen who chat on a nightly basis about everything and anything.
> 
> We have 4 chuck it balls for Izzy. She does like them. We have not given her tennis balls because of the fur eating. She has basically stopped eating hers which is great, prozac working now!
> 
> Update on my pup:
> 
> Izzy has mellowed considerably. She is walking much better on a loose leash although I have to work on it every time we go out which is many times daily to do her bathroom runs. She still jumps on someone if they come in the house all excited. Excessive greeting disorder hard at work here! Working on that one. Loves to sleep all day long and play at night. Does not need a crate anymore. I bought her a nice bagel bed which sits at the bottom of my bed. She still loves to take one of her squeaky toys and push it up against husbands legs. Still has zoomies once in a while. Wish one of you guys lived close by. I am going on vacation for 10 days on Thursday and will be kenneling her


Thank goodness things are working out for Izzy! I think the Goldens just love humans to much to be able to perfectly control themselves. I recently read somewhere where dogs jump up not to be irritating but to get to your face which is how they communicate hello etc. all from puppy-hood. That being said...if I crouched down to receive a greeting from Roxy, Id be flat out on the floor with the weight of her affection! I pretty much ignore her until she calms down. If everyone would do that we'd probably have a little more success with greetings.

Izzy is going to be fine Joyce. You still need to take time for family and have some fun yourself! We all need a vacation from everyday life. She will be safe and that is what really matters.



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Last day of work!!! Fin will have someone home with him every day after today until September 5th! Lucky boy!!!
> 
> Oh I am so excited to be DONE!


Perfect!!!!!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cadie said:


> Jenny was born April 30th. We have had her for two weeks. She does a very good sit, come and no bite. She, too, sleeps through the night, and is pretty much housebroken, except for the occasional poop at the top of the stairs. She does not signal when she needs to go out, but she is on a schedule. She weighs about 18 pounds.
> She goes next week for her second round of shots.


Welcome! I think you might have meant to post in the 2011 thread?


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


> Jackie, I totally agree with you about some of the other threads on this forum. If you disagree with something someone says then so much banter goes back and forth. I love our little part of the forum. You should join chat at night. There is one very small group of us including Sherie and Kathleen who chat on a nightly basis about everything and anything.
> 
> We have 4 chuck it balls for Izzy. She does like them. We have not given her tennis balls because of the fur eating. She has basically stopped eating hers which is great, prozac working now!
> 
> Update on my pup:
> 
> Izzy has mellowed considerably. She is walking much better on a loose leash although I have to work on it every time we go out which is many times daily to do her bathroom runs. She still jumps on someone if they come in the house all excited. Excessive greeting disorder hard at work here! Working on that one. Loves to sleep all day long and play at night. Does not need a crate anymore. I bought her a nice bagel bed which sits at the bottom of my bed. She still loves to take one of her squeaky toys and push it up against husbands legs. Still has zoomies once in a while. Wish one of you guys lived close by. I am going on vacation for 10 days on Thursday and will be kenneling her


Glad to hear Izzy is doing better. Has she torn up any of her Kong balls? I might try to get those for Maggie, if they are really hard to tear up. She is a lot like Maggie in her personality, it seems. Maggie is still pretty energetic, but she has calmed down a lot in the past few months. She has her zoomies after her daily swims and always wants to play with her toys. I wish I could exercise her more. It's too hot to take her to the dog park during the day, and it hasn't been cooling off here until around 8:30 PM, and she gets tired by then. I took her to the dog park a couple of times at around 8:00, and she was completely hyper until 10 PM, so I have just been letting her swim. I will go back to my old hours at work in a month, and I can't wait, so that I can take her to the dog park in the mornings. 

Have a good time vacationing! I am always nervous about boarding, too. I've only boarded Maggie once, when my grandfather died, and it was heart-wrenching to leave her, but she recovered.  Will she get to run around and play where she's being boarded?


----------



## iansgran

Have a nice time in Florida, Joyce. Hope the weather is good.
Jaro is pretty much a laid back kind of guy. Lucky for me. He does go a bit crazy when we have company or someone comes home but for the most part he is pretty calm.


----------



## jweisman54

Thanks all....

Izzy has not eaten through any of her kong toys except for the wobbler. She is just a very strong chewer!! 

I think she is sensing that something is going on in the house as we are packing our suitcases. My son came to visit today (to do laundry) and had a good visit with Izzy. He took her out on her flat collar and she stayed by his side and didn't lunge forward, so I guess all my hard work is paying off.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Speaking of eating things...


----------



## amandanmaggie

jackie_hubert said:


> Speaking of eating things...


LOL!!!!! That's hilarious! That's like 1/2 the basket! I've never seen that before! LOL...I'm still laughing about that! Our crazy dogs!

Maggie tears up any toys I get her, but, thankfully, she doesn't tear up our stuff, anymore! I feel like I spend more money on toys than food! Oh wait, and I take that back. My mom was home alone with her the other day, and I don't know if she just had some anxiety about me leaving her, but she almost ate a hole in the carpet! My mom really yelled at her. Luckily, she didn't cause much damage. I was really suprised she did that!

I think I will get some Kong tennis balls, like Izzy has. Maybe she won't be able to tear those up quickly. Her new favorite is frisbees, which is great, because they are only 65 cents at Petsmart. She fetches them in the pool, mostly, but she will fetch them in the yard, when she's really energetic. She getting pretty good, too. She caught 3 in the air the other day! That would be great if she could be a trick dog!

I think she, for sure is mixed with something else. I think she might be part Golden, part Border Collie or Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever. She only weighs 60 pounds, and her legs are thinner than you all's goldens, and she has a little white on her forehead and chest. Whatever she is, she's awefully cute and very entertaining! She's a lot of fun! I love my doggy!


----------



## iansgran

Sticks--rattan--baskets--what is it with these guys? Jaro threw up sticks again today. And don't even get me started on paper. I hope Cosmo is OK, and doesn't get you up with a little tummy heave tonight.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Have a nice time in Florida, Joyce. Hope the weather is good.
> Jaro is pretty much a laid back kind of guy. Lucky for me. He does go a bit crazy when we have company or someone comes home but for the most part he is pretty calm.


Roxy had me laughing so hard tonight. Earlier I went and bought a big marrow bone for Roxy she was happily chewing away and my son and grandson stopped over.....she didn't know what to do. She would not let go of the bone but she wanted to say hello so she went up to everyone with the bone in her mouth and wagging her tail a hundred times a min! Finally after 10 min of this she headed downstairs with her bone........so the bone won over the humans this time! 



jackie_hubert said:


> Speaking of eating things...


OOPS! Baskets I dont even bother with since Mittens will destroy them ...I'm not even interested to see if Roxy would destroy them...... I think to a Golden baskets look like a thousand sticks......WHAT a rare treat!!!!!


----------



## iansgran

I am so happy I found a bracket to attach my gate on the stair landing. One side has a wall but the other a post which is round at the top and square at the bottom. We have been using one of Ian's blocks with a semi circle cut out to attach the top bracket (pressure mounted) but the cut is too small for the post and the gate keeps getting out of kilter. So this little bracket thing looks like two of the cut out blocks but the cut circle and should fit the newel post better. So I have ordered it. But then once the kids move out (hopefully in a week or two) I could always just close all the doors upstairs and I know Jaro wouldn't be going upstairs just to be in the hall. I wasn't even looking for the bracket, I just got an email about a sale and it was there in some of the things. I would have bought it months ago if I knew it existed.


----------



## jweisman54

see............and you guys made fun of all the rugs that Izzy ate. These pups of ours will eat ANYTHING that they can get in their mouths. 

Everything went well with the drop off at the new kennel. Very traditional, in that, they all have indoor/outdoor runs and will be taken out one on one for some walks and play time.

Everything is great here in Florida. It is a vacation but we are staying at my MIL condo. I am cooking tonight since I really don't want to eat out every night. Plus I still have medicine head from taking motion sickness meds to fly yesterday along with anti-anxiety meds to get on the plane, haha!! I am not a fan of flying but having the meds in me helps so that I just zone out.

Weather...............ah can we say lots of severe thunderstorms for many hours. Same for tomorrow, but Sunday and Monday nice, next week more severe thunderstorms. I guess they need the water badly.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Ugh! I really wanna go to Florida.


----------



## iansgran

I want to go to San Diego. Did you see the photos of the dog at the dog beaches there? No thunderstorms in San Diego, for sure. ( I never heard thunder or saw lightening until I was a teenager and up in the mountains.) Florida I am not so much in love with. Too hot, too humid. San Diego is the place you want to be--where the weather man/woman has the most boring job in the world.


----------



## jackie_hubert

I find San Diego too dry but I only was there briefly.

BTW, cosmo's basket incident resulted in some intestinal upset. He had some diarrhea and a little blood this morning. But he has not gone to bathroom since and seems fine, We're goving him a bunch of sticky rice today. If it continues we'll take him to the vet.


----------



## Jamm

We went to check out the place we are going to be boarding Joey when we go to florida this summer! we are going to Ft Lauderdaile (sp?) with many travels to Miami. we will be gone a week so Joey is going to boarded a week + 2 days. The kennel is SO nice. It was recommended by Joey's breeder. The kennels owners also breed goldens so its reassuring. They have outdoor/indoor runs, 4x6 indoor kennels. Its literally in the middle of the country so they get long walks (2 times a day) on 50ft leads! We are calling it camp, Joey goes to camp  Lol Today is Canada day and we took Joey to our nations capital.. Ottawa for some fun canada day stuff! We walked around shopped, it was SOO busy. Joey did so great though  Pics later, and sunday Joey and his buddy Blue are going swimming again. Yay !


----------



## jackie_hubert

We are boarding cosmo for a week too - err...I mean he is going to camp for a week too. With Janice Gunn!!!


----------



## iansgran

Everyone look at the pics of Jamm and Joey in the Then and Now thread.


----------



## iansgran

_I find San Diego too dry but I only was there briefly._ Yep, San Diego is classified as a desert climate--less than 10 in of rain a year. I can remember as a kid having an umbrella one time but only once.


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> We are boarding cosmo for a week too - err...I mean he is going to camp for a week too. With Janice Gunn!!!



Great Jackie!!!! Id certainly feel comfortable with that choice!!!! And rates are so reasonable too!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo is still pooping basket...but no diarrhea. 

In other news, we went to the vet with him today because of a yeast infection in his ear. Most likely culprit is the z/d. Go figure, it's an anti allergy food...could also be the warm moist weather or environmental allergies. The worst part is the fact that he scratched his ears and ripped his skin open with his nails so now it's all ulcerated and scabby. Vet ran the test for yeast right then and there (I love our clinic, they can do many of the tests there in a few mins) and it was mild yeast, but nevertheless we were sent home with 
surolan and instructions to clean and apply surolan twice a day. Oddly, they weighed Cosmo and he's only 64lbs according to their scale which was odd because he was previously weighed at 68lbs and looks even heavier now...I think their scale was off...additionally the vet said that he would actually like to see him loose a couple of lbs, that he is getting a "little too much fat layer on his ribs". 

Also, I got the cute vet again :--crazy_love: Did I mention I love my vet clinic???

Also enjoyed a picnic in the park today. Actually had cosmo off leash while we ate our picnic and he stayed close running around with his ball. Didn't bother other people or dogs. It's nice to see him have some adult days amidst the oversized puppy weeks.


----------



## jweisman54

Glad that Cosmo is ok.....so much for learning basketweaving, LOL! I think our pups are best on the lean side, so my vet says.


----------



## Jamm

Joey is going to the vet tomorrow to get some shots and then this up coming weekend is when he is going to camp for the first time! Joey and Blue went swimming today and had SO much fun. It was SO hot today so Blues mom and I ended up going swimming with them as well. Now im going to set up the sprinkler in the backyard and have Joe run around  well see if he will hahah.


----------



## amandanmaggie

jackie_hubert said:


> Cosmo is still pooping basket...but no diarrhea.
> 
> In other news, we went to the vet with him today because of a yeast infection in his ear. Most likely culprit is the z/d. Go figure, it's an anti allergy food...could also be the warm moist weather or environmental allergies. The worst part is the fact that he scratched his ears and ripped his skin open with his nails so now it's all ulcerated and scabby. Vet ran the test for yeast right then and there (I love our clinic, they can do many of the tests there in a few mins) and it was mild yeast, but nevertheless we were sent home with
> surolan and instructions to clean and apply surolan twice a day. Oddly, they weighed Cosmo and he's only 64lbs according to their scale which was odd because he was previously weighed at 68lbs and looks even heavier now...I think their scale was off...additionally the vet said that he would actually like to see him loose a couple of lbs, that he is getting a "little too much fat layer on his ribs".
> 
> Also, I got the cute vet again :--crazy_love: Did I mention I love my vet clinic???
> 
> Also enjoyed a picnic in the park today. Actually had cosmo off leash while we ate our picnic and he stayed close running around with his ball. Didn't bother other people or dogs. It's nice to see him have some adult days amidst the oversized puppy weeks.


 
Aww...poor pup...I hope he feels better soon. 

That's great that he was so good off-leash. I am still working with Maggie on her off-leash skills. She still wants to run up to people and dogs. I don't know how to train her to focus on me instead of others. She does fine when it's just us outside in open spaces. I've been working with her in the front yard, mostly and the park across the street. Do you know how I can teach her to stay with me and not go to other people or animals?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

quick post, will get on for more tomorrow.

I don't want to go on health forum to make a separate post.....

Fin has a pretty good cut on his front pad, must have sliced it on a zebra mussel or something. Am going to call vet tomorrow, he is noticably lame and we've kept him very low key since it happened. There was minimal blood, it doesn't slow him down at all, but when he's just walking he's definitely limpy (poor Fin). He did have a blast, exhausted now. Polysporin?


----------



## KaMu

Thats what Id do. Just make sure its clean first. Can you cover it at all to keep any debris out?


----------



## iansgran

I wouldn't want to put anything on it he might lick and make him sick. I don't know if polysporin would. Read the label and see if it says anything about ingesting it.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> I wouldn't want to put anything on it he might lick and make him sick. I don't know if polysporin would. Read the label and see if it says anything about ingesting it.


Right... if you cant cover it..... that wont be a good idea....


----------



## jweisman54

Let us know how you make out at the vet.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Get better little guy


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Can't really cover it, wrapping it not possible either.

We cleaned it and put polysporin on, kept a close eye on him (he was so tired, he just slept!) so he didn't really touch it! 

Will call vet in a bit, I would really like the lameness to ease a little and then I would feel a little more confident that he'll be fine!

Thank-you everyone!

Fin had such a blast, a few jumps off the dock, but he just liked retrieving the ball and bounding into the water rather then off the dog! His chuck it ball made him look pretty comical in the water, he'd drop it, it would "bounce" under and he would dunk his head under to find it, meanwhile it was already back up at the surface! Bailey (parents Golden) would be in the water, Fin on the dock and we'd drop bread in the water for the fish. At one point there were at least 40 fish surrounding Bailey and Fin finally caught the movement in the water and knew to watch it the fish, it was hilarious. Bails was in his glory with all the fish around him, just shivering with excitement.....crazy fool.

Fin was super suckie in the evenings and I think so tired he just wanted to cuddle right up, it was awesome. He learned what marshmallows were......my sister dropped one and Fin the vacuum had to learn what it was when we were by the fire!

He's starting barking.....and we hate it! We socialized the heck out of him and when he sees any new person he just has this mental bark and it's so annoying. Of course his tail is wagging, but if I didn't know him I would think it's quite alarming. He does it at home, just one or two when there's someone at the door, I don't mind that, but this new reaction to anything new is annoying. Even at home, I moved my hanging baskets to the backyard and the first sight of them, bark bark bark! As soon as you show him what it is he's quiet, but he's too attentive/notices new things too much for his own good!

We're going to take it easy on him this week, he is still just super tired and don't want that to compromise his immune system and he get sick, gosh knows if there was a way to get sick he'd find it! Plus.....he's got a big day on Saturday!!!!

Off I go to tackle my to-do list......! Seemingly never ending!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

PS, is anyone else's pups shedding like crazy/new coat coming in?

Fin has that landing strip down his back again with a thicker, slightly darker coat coming with it! Bad timing, but I suppose these things can't be coordinated!!


----------



## iansgran

Not as much shedding, thank goodness, and no racing strip here. I got a new undercoat rake and will get going on him again tomorrow.Amazon.com: Oster Professional Pet Grooming Undercoat Rake, 18 Teeth Wide, Coarse: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Jamm

Ian'sgran said:


> Not as much shedding, thank goodness, and no racing strip here. I got a new undercoat rake and will get going on him again tomorrow.Amazon.com: Oster Professional Pet Grooming Undercoat Rake, 18 Teeth Wide, Coarse: Kitchen & Dining


Thats what I have and it is AMAZING!!! Cleans Joey up so nicely. I love the way Joey looks after he has been swimming and is all dried. Hes so poofy.


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Can't really cover it, wrapping it not possible either.
> 
> We cleaned it and put polysporin on, kept a close eye on him (he was so tired, he just slept!) so he didn't really touch it!
> 
> Will call vet in a bit, I would really like the lameness to ease a little and then I would feel a little more confident that he'll be fine!
> 
> Thank-you everyone!
> 
> Fin had such a blast, a few jumps off the dock, but he just liked retrieving the ball and bounding into the water rather then off the dog! His chuck it ball made him look pretty comical in the water, he'd drop it, it would "bounce" under and he would dunk his head under to find it, meanwhile it was already back up at the surface! Bailey (parents Golden) would be in the water, Fin on the dock and we'd drop bread in the water for the fish. At one point there were at least 40 fish surrounding Bailey and Fin finally caught the movement in the water and knew to watch it the fish, it was hilarious. Bails was in his glory with all the fish around him, just shivering with excitement.....crazy fool.
> 
> Fin was super suckie in the evenings and I think so tired he just wanted to cuddle right up, it was awesome. He learned what marshmallows were......my sister dropped one and Fin the vacuum had to learn what it was when we were by the fire!
> 
> He's starting barking.....and we hate it! We socialized the heck out of him and when he sees any new person he just has this mental bark and it's so annoying. Of course his tail is wagging, but if I didn't know him I would think it's quite alarming. He does it at home, just one or two when there's someone at the door, I don't mind that, but this new reaction to anything new is annoying. Even at home, I moved my hanging baskets to the backyard and the first sight of them, bark bark bark! As soon as you show him what it is he's quiet, but he's too attentive/notices new things too much for his own good!
> 
> We're going to take it easy on him this week, he is still just super tired and don't want that to compromise his immune system and he get sick, gosh knows if there was a way to get sick he'd find it! Plus.....he's got a big day on Saturday!!!!
> 
> Off I go to tackle my to-do list......! Seemingly never ending!


That "To do" list is 75 years long don't rush  lol
If Sat is the wedding..... Hugs Justine.

Roxy will also bark at new things and look totally confused. We went to the beach today and had taken the boogy board out of the garage. When Roxy saw it she seemed scared to death!!!! Silly girl.
Id love to take her to the beach because I think shed love it but I hesitate. Lots of what if's. What if she ran away? What if she got into the water and couldn't get out? What if she didn't get along with one of the other dogs there?


----------



## DianaM

How are all the doggies doing with the fireworks? Gracie isn't scared of it at all. She actually hears it and goes looking for what made the sound. Last week we took her to the fireworks show a couple cities away and she sat and watched for a few minutes. Right now there are fireworks going off all around us and it doesn't bother her at all. It's nice! 

Yesterday we took Gracie to the beach. They are very dog friendly there. Last time we took her, we didn't have our swim suits on so my husband only went in knee deep. This time we were both ready and both went into the water with her. She came right in and FINALLY SWAM!! I was SO proud of her! She was having a blast and actually has some good speed. She made a couple friends too. I hope this unleashed the swim gene in her so she won't have as many problems next time. No pictures unfortunately!


----------



## DianaM

P.S. I hope Cosmo and Fin get better soon!


----------



## KaMu

Why am I so whimpy!? I used to be so adventuresome lol 
Diana, do you have her on a long lead at all times at the beach?





DianaM said:


> How are all the doggies doing with the fireworks? Gracie isn't scared of it at all. She actually hears it and goes looking for what made the sound. Last week we took her to the fireworks show a couple cities away and she sat and watched for a few minutes. Right now there are fireworks going off all around us and it doesn't bother her at all. It's nice!
> 
> Yesterday we took Gracie to the beach. They are very dog friendly there. Last time we took her, we didn't have our swim suits on so my husband only went in knee deep. This time we were both ready and both went into the water with her. She came right in and FINALLY SWAM!! I was SO proud of her! She was having a blast and actually has some good speed. She made a couple friends too. I hope this unleashed the swim gene in her so she won't have as many problems next time. No pictures unfortunately!


----------



## Jamm

Joeys totally fine with fireworks and thunderstorms. Doesnt seem to faze him at all. We were walking around downtown and someone shot a firework almost right beside us and Joey just looked at the birds that flew away. Lol.


----------



## DianaM

KaMu said:


> Why am I so whimpy!? I used to be so adventuresome lol
> Diana, do you have her on a long lead at all times at the beach?


No, we kept her on a 6 foot leash until we got further out into the water. Once she was actually swimming, she stayed close to us so we didn't have to hold on to her leash. We were in the lake with her the whole time. We have tried the long lead, standing at the shore thing and she never wanted to go in too far. This was the first time she really swam.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Go Gracie! 

Kathleen - she's not gonna run away. Just have a tennis ball and cooked chicken with you for emergency recall. Has she never been offleash in a park? She's such a good girl, I doubt she'd run further than a few meters away, haha! 

I've been walking cosmo in an off-leash heel for the second half of our walk (an hour in). He's surprising me with his newfound restraint. But still, if there's a dog that's excited and wants to play he looses it, especially another retriever.

Today we did a lot of agility stuff - jumping over fences, balancing on ledges, running around trees. He loves it and literrally sticks so close that he steps on my heels. Can't wait to do some real agility - now I just need the money...until then we'll continue to use the bmx park. 

Btw, cosmo appears to have passed the last of the basket. All is back to normal. He'll be just on TOTW until the end of the week and then we'll do raw for dinner again.


----------



## jackie_hubert

ILoveMyGolden said:


> PS, is anyone else's pups shedding like crazy/new coat coming in?
> 
> Fin has that landing strip down his back again with a thicker, slightly darker coat coming with it! Bad timing, but I suppose these things can't be coordinated!!


Just noticed the racing stripe today too!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Think we're off to vet tomorrow (pick a different week Fin!), the lameness issue is worse. Poor guy.


----------



## iansgran

So sorry for Fin's foot and you guys. 
Kathleen, do you have one of those really long cotton leashes. She could go swimming with that. But when I looked at the pics of the dogs in the San Diego beaches I was worried about them swimming in the ocean. The currents can get really bad in the Pacific and you have to be a strong swimmer. I never went out far in the ocean. Now the bay is calm, and it would be safer like a lake. And I am sure Roxy wouldn't run away from you. Not ever. 
The fireworks here were going for a long time but Jaro was fine. We even did some in the front yard for Ian and Jaro watched. Can't say he loved it, but was not afraid or skittish.


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Think we're off to vet tomorrow (pick a different week Fin!), the lameness issue is worse. Poor guy.


Ohhh nooooooooo not now Fin! Poor Fin  You know what Justine, he should be better once it is bandaged and looked at by the vet.....It may still be tender on Sat though.



Ian'sgran said:


> So sorry for Fin's foot and you guys.
> Kathleen, do you have one of those really long cotton leashes. She could go swimming with that. But when I looked at the pics of the dogs in the San Diego beaches I was worried about them swimming in the ocean. The currents can get really bad in the Pacific and you have to be a strong swimmer. I never went out far in the ocean. Now the bay is calm, and it would be safer like a lake. And I am sure Roxy wouldn't run away from you. Not ever.
> The fireworks here were going for a long time but Jaro was fine. We even did some in the front yard for Ian and Jaro watched. Can't say he loved it, but was not afraid or skittish.


seriously .....Sherie I used to adventure out and do all sorts of fun things and not think twice about it. Now Im like an old lady! Yea, I worry about the currents and for good reason, a few times I have had the life guards go and get my son who was struggling to stay above water! And hes 14! One of my older sons and my 14 year old plus myself went to the beach just yesterday in Brigantine NJ. The current was soooo bad that the wave pulled my son under and his chest is now nothing but scrapes and scratches...enough to bleed. He was scared to death becuse he said he heard his back crack as his body attempted to be folded in half by the current...folded in half, backwards.... Fortunately my older son was right with him and helped. His girlfriend also needed help at the same time. If you see things like this enough times in your life you tend to be wary  You cannot mess with Mother Nature. 
I do have a few long cotton leashes. Lets just say (and I think it wouldnt...but) lets say Roxy ventured out with me holding the lead... say she went out the full 6 foot, if the current was strong and it pulled her and me than what....lol I think that's what they call S.O.L...because I know they don't have Big German Shepard's on the Life Guard stands with whistles around their necks and doggie life jackets... at dog beaches lol I need a nice sparkling clean pond or lake to feel very at ease with this. Probably because of her size and her strength and my lack of...
Or maybe I am thinking into this far to much  and need to grab one of my older boys and just head to the beach, and figure it out as I go...

And Roxy actually got frightened by the fireworks the other night. I am at fault though. I knew neighbors were setting them off and took Roxy out to pee and do her business. That was a mistake. I set her up for failure. I should have waited in the house till they were done..... I should have known better. Instead I walked around with her like life was completely normal  Meanwhile she was shaking and scared  trying to jump up into my arms. 

Heres what I wish. I wish I had a friend who had a Golden or two and owned a cottage on a nice clean lake with lots of property and wanted to have play-dates for the Goldens. Like in the recent thread "the best 4th of July ever"? I think that was it... For now its the kiddie pool


----------



## iansgran

Kathleen, that sounds so scary. I was always afraid of the big waves, not to mention rip tides. I wonder if anyone really lets their dog swim in the ocean or if they just run in the surf. I think I might start a thread and ask. I, too, wish I had a friend with a pool or a nice lake that was close by. Some of the folks in our GR club do, but they are a good drive away. We are going to one this weekend, but last time we were there the pond was kind of scummy and I wasn't sure I wanted to let Jaro swim there. Hope it is better this year.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Not as much shedding, thank goodness, and no racing strip here. I got a new undercoat rake and will get going on him again tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Oster Professional Pet Grooming Undercoat Rake, 18 Teeth Wide, Coarse: Kitchen & Dining


Thank You Sherie Ive saved it in my basket on Amazon 



jackie_hubert said:


> Go Gracie!
> 
> Kathleen - she's not gonna run away. Just have a tennis ball and cooked chicken with you for emergency recall. Has she never been offleash in a park? She's such a good girl, I doubt she'd run further than a few meters away, haha!
> 
> I've been walking cosmo in an off-leash heel for the second half of our walk (an hour in). He's surprising me with his newfound restraint. But still, if there's a dog that's excited and wants to play he looses it, especially another retriever.
> 
> Today we did a lot of agility stuff - jumping over fences, balancing on ledges, running around trees. He loves it and literrally sticks so close that he steps on my heels. Can't wait to do some real agility - now I just need the money...until then we'll continue to use the bmx park.
> 
> Btw, cosmo appears to have passed the last of the basket. All is back to normal. He'll be just on TOTW until the end of the week and then we'll do raw for dinner again.


 Nope, Roxy has never been to an off leash park. Why? Because there are so many rude pet owners, I'm not really willing to chance having to get irritated on my free time. But I have recently learned of a new dog park thats suppose to be very nice so I may give it a try one afternoon with my son and Roxy. I do let her off leash always out back. I have been working on recalls with her a little each day. The last time she spotted a squirrel she ran to the woods but did come back when called. Probably because the squirrel was to high up the tree to reach!!! So I guess that's where she has her off leash time...mind you she is not running with a bunch of other dogs so its pretty easy to make ME the most interesting thing there.
The other thing we have been working on is her not pulling to go out back. She either walks S L...O...W or we turn around and go right back inside. This has been a very long process over close to a month or more to get even close to a slow casual walk out back...but shes getting there.
Yes she is a very good girl but she is also a dog and a young one at that.

Man I love that girl!!!!!!






jackie_hubert said:


> Just noticed the racing stripe today too!


I wouldnt describe it as a racing stripe like when they were small.But her coat on top is growing in length....its very pretty 


ILoveMyGolden said:


> Think we're off to vet tomorrow (pick a different week Fin!), the lameness issue is worse. Poor guy.


Justine is he better???? Been thinking of him today. Oh and Jackie no more baskets for Cosmo. Tell him Roxy said so..... :smooch:

So, Today I was house cleaning and set up the downstairs XPen and got the crate back out into our bedroom, complete with toys and a little cover for nights. Got the other smaller crate and put it in the car with leash and collar and all that goes with for traveling. Ill wait to set up the upstairs XPen till the end of the month. Now  Theres just one thing missing


----------



## jackie_hubert

Oh I'm so excited for you but I can't say I really wanna deal with crate training. lol

I'm not a fan of offleash dog parks either. I was more referring to like a school field. Maybe you could try an enclosed baseball diamond or other sports field.


----------



## DianaM

Gracie is gonna be famous! CGC is doing a blog feature about her. I will pass it on to everyone once it gets posted!


----------



## iansgran

Diana, that sounds wonderful. Can't wait.


----------



## Jamm

Joey got his bortadella yesterday for 'camp' next week! He was a good boy as always at the vet, just wanting to meet everyone. When we get Joey fixed in the fall/winter were getting hips and elbows X-rayed for the prelims.. possibly.. If not i'll get them done in the summer after he is 2. Neuter price at my vet is like $600.... oh man


----------



## iansgran

I thought the Canadian dollar was worth more than US. Wow. Have you checked around to see if they are all that much?


----------



## amandanmaggie

Ian'sgran said:


> Kathleen, that sounds so scary. I was always afraid of the big waves, not to mention rip tides. I wonder if anyone really lets their dog swim in the ocean or if they just run in the surf. I think I might start a thread and ask. I, too, wish I had a friend with a pool or a nice lake that was close by. Some of the folks in our GR club do, but they are a good drive away. We are going to one this weekend, but last time we were there the pond was kind of scummy and I wasn't sure I wanted to let Jaro swim there. Hope it is better this year.


 
I wish you all lived in/close to Dallas. We have a pool, now very hot, and Maggie swims almost every day in it. It's pretty much the only exercise she gets, since it's so stinking hot here. It topped 100 here today, and it's supposed to be 102 tomorrow! Yuck!!! Can't wait to move further north. I'm not sure if I would feel comfortable letting Maggie swim in the ocean. She doesn't seem to be a super strong swimmer, even though she swims every day. Her rear sinks too much. My best friend had a cattle dog who swam in the ocean when I lived in Virginia. She loved to fetch, but we didn't throw the ball more than 30 yards or so in. Maggie's done ok in the lake here, except for her no recall issue, which we work on all of the time. She went to chase a squirrel yesterday, but came when I called her back. I think that was a huge improvement from what she used to do. 

I take her to dog parks every day during the school year, because our grassy area in the backyard is too small for her to really run. I would take her across the street to the elementary school, but it's not closed in, and I'm afraid she would see a dog or person and not come, even though she's doing better about her recall. There are only a few dogs that Maggie will play with and a few people that I like to be around at the dog park.


----------



## amandanmaggie

jackie_hubert said:


> Go Gracie!
> 
> Kathleen - she's not gonna run away. Just have a tennis ball and cooked chicken with you for emergency recall. Has she never been offleash in a park? She's such a good girl, I doubt she'd run further than a few meters away, haha!
> 
> I've been walking cosmo in an off-leash heel for the second half of our walk (an hour in). He's surprising me with his newfound restraint. But still, if there's a dog that's excited and wants to play he looses it, especially another retriever.
> 
> Today we did a lot of agility stuff - jumping over fences, balancing on ledges, running around trees. He loves it and literrally sticks so close that he steps on my heels. Can't wait to do some real agility - now I just need the money...until then we'll continue to use the bmx park.
> 
> Btw, cosmo appears to have passed the last of the basket. All is back to normal. He'll be just on TOTW until the end of the week and then we'll do raw for dinner again.


Yay!!! Glad to hear Cosmo is ok!!! Swallowing stuff is scary. When Maggie ate that tennis ball, I was SOOO scared, but she eventually passed it all! 

I'm at the same place with Maggie's off-leash training. She's great, if she doesn't see another dog or a person, but I'm afraid of what she would do when she did see one. I always have her leash on her and step on it, if she acts like she's about to take off after them.


----------



## amandanmaggie

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Can't really cover it, wrapping it not possible either.
> 
> We cleaned it and put polysporin on, kept a close eye on him (he was so tired, he just slept!) so he didn't really touch it!
> 
> Will call vet in a bit, I would really like the lameness to ease a little and then I would feel a little more confident that he'll be fine!
> 
> Thank-you everyone!
> 
> Fin had such a blast, a few jumps off the dock, but he just liked retrieving the ball and bounding into the water rather then off the dog! His chuck it ball made him look pretty comical in the water, he'd drop it, it would "bounce" under and he would dunk his head under to find it, meanwhile it was already back up at the surface! Bailey (parents Golden) would be in the water, Fin on the dock and we'd drop bread in the water for the fish. At one point there were at least 40 fish surrounding Bailey and Fin finally caught the movement in the water and knew to watch it the fish, it was hilarious. Bails was in his glory with all the fish around him, just shivering with excitement.....crazy fool.
> 
> Fin was super suckie in the evenings and I think so tired he just wanted to cuddle right up, it was awesome. He learned what marshmallows were......my sister dropped one and Fin the vacuum had to learn what it was when we were by the fire!
> 
> He's starting barking.....and we hate it! We socialized the heck out of him and when he sees any new person he just has this mental bark and it's so annoying. Of course his tail is wagging, but if I didn't know him I would think it's quite alarming. He does it at home, just one or two when there's someone at the door, I don't mind that, but this new reaction to anything new is annoying. Even at home, I moved my hanging baskets to the backyard and the first sight of them, bark bark bark! As soon as you show him what it is he's quiet, but he's too attentive/notices new things too much for his own good!
> 
> We're going to take it easy on him this week, he is still just super tired and don't want that to compromise his immune system and he get sick, gosh knows if there was a way to get sick he'd find it! Plus.....he's got a big day on Saturday!!!!
> 
> Off I go to tackle my to-do list......! Seemingly never ending!


Hope Fin is ok, soon! 

Maggie barks some, too, especially at people passing by the front of the house. She also barks at new things as well. When I got a new raft for the pool, she barked at it. She barked when my mom slammed the door to the shed, and Maggie was behind it, where she couldn't see her back there, and she barked and backed away. She barked at a man in the dog park that had a hat and sunglasses on. I was really embarrassed about that one. 

Hope everything goes well on Saturday!


----------



## jweisman54

I haven't been on in a couple of days...still on vacation in Florida and my computer is acting up. 

I got an email from Izzy at camp. She says she is happy and eating and playing with the humans but still misses me.


----------



## KaMu

Yeah Gracie!!!!!!  What a good girl! Great job Diana.....

Joyce, Roxy also talked to Izzy. She said she was having a very nice vacation 
We hope you are as well.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Jamm said:


> Joey got his bortadella yesterday for 'camp' next week! He was a good boy as always at the vet, just wanting to meet everyone. When we get Joey fixed in the fall/winter were getting hips and elbows X-rayed for the prelims.. possibly.. If not i'll get them done in the summer after he is 2. Neuter price at my vet is like $600.... oh man


We did all the xrays and the neuter for just under $900! Gross!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Wedding tomorrow, just checking in a quick hello!

Fin is exhausted (me too) busy, busy week. Endless amounts of people over, I will write about all the drama (unbelieveable) later. Rehearsal was great last night, Trev and I spending the day alone today, then off to get a mani/pedi, my dress and then at my Mom's tonight!

Fin went to the groomer's for the first time yesterday, he was done well, but he won't go back, they loved Fin but I didn't like how they treated/acted towards dogs they didn't like......unprofessional for me to see and there are better methods to deal with dogs.

Anyways!

Hope everyone is well! Oh! Fin's foot and limp. Vet insisted we didn't need to bring him up and just rest him and he is doing much better, good thing he's so tired he's been able to rest it lots. He was sound asleep dreaming in the middle of the room last night with everyone chattering around him....too cute, he was getting lots of love!

Ok! Bye everyone, wish us luck! Weather looks amazing, hot hot hot!

Will post pics of the wedding pup as soon as I can!

I am cutting off 13 inches of hair Sunday morning to donate, SO excited for that too!!


----------



## DianaM

Here is Gracie's blog feature:
http://caninegoodcitizen.wordpress.com/2011/07/08/meet-golden-gracie/ 

We are going camping next weekend and my in-laws aren't gonna be able to watch her like they usually do. We will probably be boarding her at the vet. They have a nice facility and I like having the daycare option so she can tire herself out during the day. I wish we could take her camping but I think it would be too hot and she'll be a little to crazy for it. Maybe next year!


----------



## DianaM

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Wedding tomorrow, just checking in a quick hello!
> 
> Fin is exhausted (me too) busy, busy week. Endless amounts of people over, I will write about all the drama (unbelieveable) later. Rehearsal was great last night, Trev and I spending the day alone today, then off to get a mani/pedi, my dress and then at my Mom's tonight!
> 
> Fin went to the groomer's for the first time yesterday, he was done well, but he won't go back, they loved Fin but I didn't like how they treated/acted towards dogs they didn't like......unprofessional for me to see and there are better methods to deal with dogs.
> 
> Anyways!
> 
> Hope everyone is well! Oh! Fin's foot and limp. Vet insisted we didn't need to bring him up and just rest him and he is doing much better, good thing he's so tired he's been able to rest it lots. He was sound asleep dreaming in the middle of the room last night with everyone chattering around him....too cute, he was getting lots of love!
> 
> Ok! Bye everyone, wish us luck! Weather looks amazing, hot hot hot!
> 
> Will post pics of the wedding pup as soon as I can!
> 
> I am cutting off 13 inches of hair Sunday morning to donate, SO excited for that too!!


Good luck! Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> Just noticed the racing stripe today too!


Alfie has a thick collar and then a racing stripe, just like when he was a little pup! 



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Think we're off to vet tomorrow (pick a different week Fin!), the lameness issue is worse. Poor guy.


Oh no.  I hope Fin is okay?...



KaMu said:


> So, Today I was house cleaning and set up the downstairs XPen and got the crate back out into our bedroom, complete with toys and a little cover for nights. Got the other smaller crate and put it in the car with leash and collar and all that goes with for traveling. Ill wait to set up the upstairs XPen till the end of the month. Now  Theres just one thing missing


Ooh it must be getting near the time for Mr Little Roo to come home!  I'm excited for you, I have to wait a whole year before 'Harry' comes home!



DianaM said:


> Gracie is gonna be famous! CGC is doing a blog feature about her. I will pass it on to everyone once it gets posted!


Go Gracie! I saw your post of Facebook! 



Jamm said:


> Joey got his bortadella yesterday for 'camp' next week! He was a good boy as always at the vet, just wanting to meet everyone. When we get Joey fixed in the fall/winter were getting hips and elbows X-rayed for the prelims.. possibly.. If not i'll get them done in the summer after he is 2. Neuter price at my vet is like $600.... oh man


Wow $600! That sounds a lot. I've actually now decided for sure that Alfie is going to stay intact. I guess that'll make him the only intact April boy left? 



amandanmaggie said:


> I wish you all lived in/close to Dallas. We have a pool, now very hot, and Maggie swims almost every day in it. It's pretty much the only exercise she gets, since it's so stinking hot here. It topped 100 here today, and it's supposed to be 102 tomorrow! Yuck!!! Can't wait to move further north. I'm not sure if I would feel comfortable letting Maggie swim in the ocean. She doesn't seem to be a super strong swimmer, even though she swims every day. Her rear sinks too much. My best friend had a cattle dog who swam in the ocean when I lived in Virginia. She loved to fetch, but we didn't throw the ball more than 30 yards or so in. Maggie's done ok in the lake here, except for her no recall issue, which we work on all of the time. She went to chase a squirrel yesterday, but came when I called her back. I think that was a huge improvement from what she used to do.
> 
> I take her to dog parks every day during the school year, because our grassy area in the backyard is too small for her to really run. I would take her across the street to the elementary school, but it's not closed in, and I'm afraid she would see a dog or person and not come, even though she's doing better about her recall. There are only a few dogs that Maggie will play with and a few people that I like to be around at the dog park.


Phew, that's hot! Swimming is probably the best exercise for Maggie in such high temperatures. Even over here in S.E England we got up to 100F a week or so ago and we walked late in the evening but he was still exhausted and panting heavily. Poor boy, I felt sorry for him. 
I'd say Alfie and Maggie are about the same on recall - other dogs or people and he forgets I exist for a few minutes. :doh:



jweisman54 said:


> I haven't been on in a couple of days...still on vacation in Florida and my computer is acting up.
> 
> I got an email from Izzy at camp. She says she is happy and eating and playing with the humans but still misses me.


Ooh Florida - how lovely!  Have a fab time Joyce! 

Our internet is back to behaving itself again now so I can get back on GRF! 
Alfie passed his final obedience test on Wednesday evening...in true Alfie style! He behaves wonderfully for 7 weeks then on test night he completely ignores me and decides to take a nap in the middle of the hall when he's supposed to be going to sit on his blanket! :doh: At least we passed in the end though!


----------



## jackie_hubert

We're going camping this weekend just south of the border. Cosmo is coming with. Wish us luck :s


----------



## Jamm

Alfie's Girl said:


> Wow $600! That sounds a lot. I've actually now decided for sure that Alfie is going to stay intact. I guess that'll make him the only intact April boy left?


Right now Joey is still Intact. If id have it my way he would be until after two but parents for some reason have this thing in their head that it must be done before he turns 2 lol. Im just checking prices before hand!


----------



## amandanmaggie

jackie_hubert said:


> We're going camping this weekend just south of the border. Cosmo is coming with. Wish us luck :s


 
Oooh, fun!!! I love to camp! I can't wait until the weather cools off her, so I can take Maggie camping with me! Have fun!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Right now Joey is still Intact. If id have it my way he would be until after two but parents for some reason have this thing in their head that it must be done before he turns 2 lol. Im just checking prices before hand!


Aww I would be a nervous wreck if it was Alfie going in for the snip!  Have you asked any of the Vets on here what the average price would be? Might give you an idea if $600 is expensive for what you're having done or not. 



jackie_hubert said:


> We're going camping this weekend just south of the border. Cosmo is coming with. Wish us luck :s


OOh sounds lovely - we've going on a family holiday to a cottage with Alfie in September. It'll be the first time he's been away from our house...should be interesting!!!!!:uhoh:


----------



## iansgran

"South of the border" meaning USA makes me laugh. When I was a kid it meant Mexico.


----------



## DianaM

Alfie's Girl said:


> Aww I would be a nervous wreck if it was Alfie going in for the snip!  Have you asked any of the Vets on here what the average price would be? Might give you an idea if $600 is expensive for what you're having done or not.


We are in the US but Gracie's spay cost just over $500. That included a bunch of things like IV treatment and blood tests. A neuter is not as invasive though. Did you get the quote itemized so you could see exactly what you're getting and what it costs? Maybe you can say no to some things.


----------



## amandanmaggie

Jamm said:


> Right now Joey is still Intact. If id have it my way he would be until after two but parents for some reason have this thing in their head that it must be done before he turns 2 lol. Im just checking prices before hand!


 
Yikes! $600 sounds like a lot for a neuter. I would check other places, maybe. I know the SPCA in the US does it for a much lower cost. I don't know if those services are available in Canada or not, but it's worth checking. Hope everything goes well. I would be SO nervous about my Maggie having surgery! They always make it though very well, though!


----------



## amandanmaggie

Does anyone know what the early signs of hip displaysia (?sp) are? I want to get Maggie into agility classes, but my mom seems to think she might have some hip issues because her back end moves around more than normal when she walks/runs. She also lays with her back feet out, but I think that's common with dogs. She doesn't ever seems to have lameness, but I'm worried that something might be up with her hips. What do you all think? How much do x rays generally cost at the vet?


----------



## iansgran

The laying with back legs splayed out doesn't prove anything. Some do some don't. I do think the way they walk might show something, don't know if it is HD or not. You might PM Pointgold but first you have to ask her to be your friend or she won't accept your PM. I think xrays are the only real way to tell, but even then until they are 2 it might no be definite. You might search under pacing I know there was a thread I read recently with someone using "pacing" but I don't think it was the right word. Jaro is ready to go in for his booster shots and I was going to ask about supplements for joints. I don't think he has any issues but just to be safe. We are planning on going to our golden club meeting tomorrow, depending on the weather, and I will ask some of the experts if the walk can tell you anything about HP.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

amandanmaggie said:


> Does anyone know what the early signs of hip displaysia (?sp) are? I want to get Maggie into agility classes, but my mom seems to think she might have some hip issues because her back end moves around more than normal when she walks/runs. She also lays with her back feet out, but I think that's common with dogs. She doesn't ever seems to have lameness, but I'm worried that something might be up with her hips. What do you all think? How much do x rays generally cost at the vet?


Aww, I'm sure Maggie is okay.  Alfie has a wiggle bum when he walks too, but I don't think it's by any means a conclusive sign of anything. I think it's more limping and pain while walking.

We watched Hatchi this evening again and I couldn't even get to the end of the movie this time - I had to leave the room and get some air.  I was in floods of tears. :uhoh:


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Someone was a super star Saturday!

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/270328_949332129849_120803566_48053199_4348008_n.jpg


----------



## Jamm

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Someone was a super star Saturday!
> 
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/270328_949332129849_120803566_48053199_4348008_n.jpg


Aww you guys both look great!!!


----------



## iansgran

Justine the photo is lovely. We want more. 
None of the medical experts were at the golden club meeting today so I couldn't ask, but I will ask the vet when we see her next week. But Subiaco had the funny walk, real swaying behind when he walked and he never had any hip problems. 
My house is so quiet. Daughter, grandson and son in law moved to their new house today. Now we are empty nesters again. We still have their cat for a few more days. Cats don't like to move and it is still chaotic over at the new house.


----------



## DianaM

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Someone was a super star Saturday!
> 
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/270328_949332129849_120803566_48053199_4348008_n.jpg


TOO CUTE! And you look amazing!


----------



## TaraMom22

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Someone was a super star Saturday!
> 
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/270328_949332129849_120803566_48053199_4348008_n.jpg


That is just so darn cute! More pictures please!!!


----------



## jweisman54

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Someone was a super star Saturday!
> 
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/270328_949332129849_120803566_48053199_4348008_n.jpg



You look beautiful and Fin looks so proud! More pics please!


----------



## jweisman54

Diana, I love how it looks like Gracie is winking in your photo.


----------



## DianaM

jweisman54 said:


> Diana, I love how it looks like Gracie is winking in your photo.


Haha thanks! I thought it was awesome so I had to make it my siggy


----------



## KaMu

Alfie's Girl said:


> Aww, I'm sure Maggie is okay.  Alfie has a wiggle bum when he walks too, but I don't think it's by any means a conclusive sign of anything. I think it's more limping and pain while walking.
> 
> We watched Hatchi this evening again and I couldn't even get to the end of the movie this time - I had to leave the room and get some air.  I was in floods of tears. :uhoh:


I dont think Ive seen that movie? If its anything the the old movie "Old Yellar" I wont be watching! Shoot, I tear up at some hallmark cards.
As a young child my parents had to take me home after trying to be nice and take me to the Drive In Theater to see the Disney movie... Old Yellar! Sob. sob. sob. all the way home. lol

Harry.I like that name!
Is he related to Alfie...or I should ask will he be related to...


ILoveMyGolden said:


> Someone was a super star Saturday!
> 
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/270328_949332129849_120803566_48053199_4348008_n.jpg


Ahhh the prettiest bride ever and handsome side kick. Now, where are all the pics?  Did you have the time of your life Justine?............



Ian'sgran said:


> Justine the photo is lovely. We want more.
> None of the medical experts were at the golden club meeting today so I couldn't ask, but I will ask the vet when we see her next week. But Subiaco had the funny walk, real swaying behind when he walked and he never had any hip problems.
> My house is so quiet. Daughter, grandson and son in law moved to their new house today. Now we are empty nesters again. We still have their cat for a few more days. Cats don't like to move and it is still chaotic over at the new house.


Empty nest isn't so bad Sherie.....My nest is empty except for one! They fly home often so it isnt so bad.......Only one of my sons lives out of the country... your daughter lives pretty close right?


DianaM said:


> TOO CUTE! And you look amazing!


Love that picture Diana!!!!!!


This Saturday I meet the PUPS!!!! And oooooooo are they adorable!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Going to make a post in picture forum with a bit more of Fin.......

Anxious for the professional pics!

Seriously the best day ever Saturday, so thrilled with how it went!


----------



## iansgran

Justine, the pics are beautiful and you all looked great, super, wonderful, beautiful, handsome, and more.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Justine, how pretty you both look!

Need to see more photos!


----------



## DianaM

Just posted this thread of Gracie swimming:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../100191-gracie-goes-swimming.html#post1483133


----------



## amandanmaggie

DianaM said:


> Just posted this thread of Gracie swimming:
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../100191-gracie-goes-swimming.html#post1483133


 
Cute pic! She's winking!!! That's too cute!


----------



## amandanmaggie

Alfie's Girl said:


> Aww, I'm sure Maggie is okay.  Alfie has a wiggle bum when he walks too, but I don't think it's by any means a conclusive sign of anything. I think it's more limping and pain while walking.
> 
> We watched Hatchi this evening again and I couldn't even get to the end of the movie this time - I had to leave the room and get some air.  I was in floods of tears. :uhoh:


 
Thanks for the encouragment about her hips. I hope she will be good with doing agility. There is a dog sports place here that has agility classes, and I'm super excited to start Maggie in them. She has to take 3 pre-agility class first, though, to get her to listen off-leash better. She needs that desperately. She does ok without any other dogs or people, but she's not so good at listening when either of those are around.

If everyone could keep me in your thoughts/prayers. I lost my job, today, and am having a hard time with it. They said it didn't have anything to do with my job performance, they just had to make some cutbacks. I'm pretty bummed. I really enjoyed working with those kids.


----------



## iansgran

It's to blankity blankity hot here. I want to go swimming with Gracie and so does Jaro. Maybe she could get him to actually swim not just wade in the water.


----------



## DianaM

Ian'sgran said:


> It's to blankity blankity hot here. I want to go swimming with Gracie and so does Jaro. Maybe she could get him to actually swim not just wade in the water.


It took us actually going in with Gracie to get her to swim. Otherwise she just stands there.



amandanmaggie said:


> If everyone could keep me in your thoughts/prayers. I lost my job, today, and am having a hard time with it. They said it didn't have anything to do with my job performance, they just had to make some cutbacks. I'm pretty bummed. I really enjoyed working with those kids.


Sorry to hear about your job!! I'm sure you'll find something else soon.


----------



## jackie_hubert

amandanmaggie said:


> Thanks for the encouragment about her hips. I hope she will be good with doing agility. There is a dog sports place here that has agility classes, and I'm super excited to start Maggie in them. She has to take 3 pre-agility class first, though, to get her to listen off-leash better. She needs that desperately. She does ok without any other dogs or people, but she's not so good at listening when either of those are around.
> 
> If everyone could keep me in your thoughts/prayers. I lost my job, today, and am having a hard time with it. They said it didn't have anything to do with my job performance, they just had to make some cutbacks. I'm pretty bummed. I really enjoyed working with those kids.


Bummer! Both of you will be in my thoughts.


----------



## DianaM

I took Gracie to the vet last night for some shots. She weighs 60 pounds now! So she lost that winter weight that the vet was bugging me about. She does look much better though. While I was there, I went on a tour of the boarding facility. The vet facility is really nice but I was not thrilled with the boarding area. I have nothing else to compare it to but it just didn't feel right. Last night I did some research and found this place: Canine College | Where it's cool to drool!. She is all set up there now! As an extra bonus, they require a temperment test before they can do the group play (which i'm 99.9% sure she will pass) but because THEY require it, she gets a day of free daycare tomorrow! This place is not far from my husband's work so we might take her there a couple times a week if we like it.


----------



## West

amandanmaggie, I'm sorry to hear about your job. I hope you find something else, just as enjoyable, very soon!

Have you also noticed an important change (for the best!) in behaviour lately? In the last three months I feel as if someone had replaced my unruly puppy with this amazing sweet dog. Sure, he's still disobedient sometimes, but will usually do what he's told. And he loves to cuddle more and more! He's acting like such a grown up in so many aspects! I can't believe how in love with him we are! He's the perfect, well-balanced dog we expected him to be  
Also, with our failed fostering experience (and not failed because we kept him, but because we had to look for a more suitable foster home) I realised how balanced Cooper really is. The foster was so afraid of everything and could become aggressive when he felt threatened. And Cooper would mainly ignore him, alghough I could terll he was so disappointed, as he really wanted to play with the foster dog. When things went really wrong and the foster attacked him due to food guarding issues (and bit my GF while she was trying to separate them), I thought Cooper would become more fearful or wary, or somehow stressed by the episode. On the contrary, he remained his usual self: sociable, willing to play in a peaceful way, calm... I don't know, he's just amazing!
A couple of days ago I met an aquaintance in the park. He was holding a tiny puppy. I let Cooper off leash to play with his dog friends while I held the pup. And Cooper would come to me and try to jump on me and reach the puppy. At first, I thought he might be jealous, so I made him sit and calmly introduced the pup to him. Apparently, all he wanted was to kiss the baby! And he was so gentle! He gave him a couple of kisses and then ran off to play with his more adult friends  Such a sweetheart! I really feel we have to get him certified as a therapy dog once he's 2 years old!


----------



## West

Diana, I just loved your signature pic and the video of Gracie swimming. She's a pro! You must be really proud of your girl


----------



## iansgran

Amanda, I too am sorry about your job. Been there myself and know how really difficult it can be if you loved the job--even if you don't need the money.
Took Jaro to the vet for annual check up yesterday. All fine. The vet and the techs kept telling me how well behaved he was for one so young. I was kind of embarrassed because he did not want to have his temperature taken. Wow, are the flea and heartworm meds expensive. She told me about one med which was somewhat cheaper and did both and was oral, not topical, but did not work on ticks. I went for what he had been on before because while we don't have ticks in our yard there are lots of places close that do and the diseases they carry worry me too much.
The house is so quiet with the kids moved out finally. Tonight just me and Jaro, hubby playing bridge.


----------



## amandanmaggie

DianaM said:


> I took Gracie to the vet last night for some shots. She weighs 60 pounds now! So she lost that winter weight that the vet was bugging me about. She does look much better though. While I was there, I went on a tour of the boarding facility. The vet facility is really nice but I was not thrilled with the boarding area. I have nothing else to compare it to but it just didn't feel right. Last night I did some research and found this place: Canine College | Where it's cool to drool!. She is all set up there now! As an extra bonus, they require a temperment test before they can do the group play (which i'm 99.9% sure she will pass) but because THEY require it, she gets a day of free daycare tomorrow! This place is not far from my husband's work so we might take her there a couple times a week if we like it.


Hey...that's how much Maggie weighs! They kind of look alike in the water!  Maggie loves to swim. I can't keep her out of the pool. It's the only exercise she can get, since it's 103 here! Yuck!! Even the pool feels like a sauna. It's no fun to swim in when it's that hot! Yuck!!!


----------



## amandanmaggie

Ian'sgran said:


> Amanda, I too am sorry about your job. Been there myself and know how really difficult it can be if you loved the job--even if you don't need the money.
> Took Jaro to the vet for annual check up yesterday. All fine. The vet and the techs kept telling me how well behaved he was for one so young. I was kind of embarrassed because he did not want to have his temperature taken. Wow, are the flea and heartworm meds expensive. She told me about one med which was somewhat cheaper and did both and was oral, not topical, but did not work on ticks. I went for what he had been on before because while we don't have ticks in our yard there are lots of places close that do and the diseases they carry worry me too much.
> The house is so quiet with the kids moved out finally. Tonight just me and Jaro, hubby playing bridge.


Thanks for your support! I pray I find something else that pays more and is something I like.

I can understand it being hard to be an empty nester now. My mom had a really hard time when we went away to college. I'm back with her now, and I think it will be hard for her, again, when I move out, again. Enjoy your hubby and beautiful pup, though! Jaro is a great dog!! What breeder did you get him from? He's beautiful!


----------



## amandanmaggie

West said:


> amandanmaggie, I'm sorry to hear about your job. I hope you find something else, just as enjoyable, very soon!
> 
> Have you also noticed an important change (for the best!) in behaviour lately? In the last three months I feel as if someone had replaced my unruly puppy with this amazing sweet dog. Sure, he's still disobedient sometimes, but will usually do what he's told. And he loves to cuddle more and more! He's acting like such a grown up in so many aspects! I can't believe how in love with him we are! He's the perfect, well-balanced dog we expected him to be
> Also, with our failed fostering experience (and not failed because we kept him, but because we had to look for a more suitable foster home) I realised how balanced Cooper really is. The foster was so afraid of everything and could become aggressive when he felt threatened. And Cooper would mainly ignore him, alghough I could terll he was so disappointed, as he really wanted to play with the foster dog. When things went really wrong and the foster attacked him due to food guarding issues (and bit my GF while she was trying to separate them), I thought Cooper would become more fearful or wary, or somehow stressed by the episode. On the contrary, he remained his usual self: sociable, willing to play in a peaceful way, calm... I don't know, he's just amazing!
> A couple of days ago I met an aquaintance in the park. He was holding a tiny puppy. I let Cooper off leash to play with his dog friends while I held the pup. And Cooper would come to me and try to jump on me and reach the puppy. At first, I thought he might be jealous, so I made him sit and calmly introduced the pup to him. Apparently, all he wanted was to kiss the baby! And he was so gentle! He gave him a couple of kisses and then ran off to play with his more adult friends  Such a sweetheart! I really feel we have to get him certified as a therapy dog once he's 2 years old!


Thanks for your kind words!

I know, our puppies have matured into really great dogs! Maggie has really matured over the last couple of months. We still have some work to do in her recall in open areas, but she has really improved in her willingness to obey. She really wants to obey me now, which is so different from a few months ago. I just love my pup!! 

That would be great for him to do therapy. Maggie is, I think, mixed with Border Collie, so she will definately not be a therapy dog. She has too much energy for that. But she is sure fun, when it comes to doing outdoorsy things. She loves to run and play and swim! She's kind of the perfect dog for me. I think agility classes would be really good for her. I can't wait to get started on those!


----------



## jweisman54

WE ARE FINALLY WALKING ON A LOOSE LEASH AND WITHOUT THE GENTLE LEADER!!!!!

It is almost like a turning point....all of a sudden. I put the flat collar on Izzy and used lots of treats and now she is really doing a great job of loose leash walking. I guess hard work pays off in the end. I am not saying that she doesn't still lunge when she sees something or pay total attention to me, but for the most part we are doing well with this.

Our babies are growing up!

Kathleen, you must be counting down the days till Roo comes home. Any new pics to share?


----------



## West

amandanmaggie said:


> Thanks for your kind words!
> 
> I know, our puppies have matured into really great dogs! Maggie has really matured over the last couple of months. We still have some work to do in her recall in open areas, but she has really improved in her willingness to obey. She really wants to obey me now, which is so different from a few months ago. I just love my pup!!
> 
> That would be great for him to do therapy. Maggie is, I think, mixed with Border Collie, so she will definately not be a therapy dog. She has too much energy for that. But she is sure fun, when it comes to doing outdoorsy things. She loves to run and play and swim! She's kind of the perfect dog for me. I think agility classes would be really good for her. I can't wait to get started on those!


I definitely think your Maggie will thrive on agility classes  I love the outdoor fun our furry beasts provide  Especially swimming. Seeing them in the water will always amaze me.

And yes, they WANT to obey now. I mean, sometimes I see Cooper struggling against himself when I give him a command and he wants to do something else. The inner struggle is so obvious, and now most of the time the obedient dogs wins over the little rascal 

They are growing up indeed and turning into amazing dogs  I'm so glad to read all the April pups are doing ok and blossoming! Just to see Gracie swimming or Finn being a gentleman at the wedding... They are truly unique, our pups  And this stage is so much better!

Today I saw Cooper "correcting" a younger pup, who was being too pushy and wanted to hump him. And it wasn't do long ago when he was the one being corrected by the grown up dogs for being the overly active, rowdy pup he used to be. Sometimes I see this mild-mannered, sweet dog who wants to cuddle above all things and I feel so proud. I know it's the breed and genetics, but we must be doing something right with him, even if it's just giving him tons of love so that he's confident and balanced 
And then I come and read that all of his fellow April pups are also doing much better (if you go back 20/30 pages in this thread, we were all complaining about our rambuctious teenagers!) and it's just great


----------



## iansgran

Thanks, Amanda, Jaro is from Four Seasons Four Seasons - Home in a little town in Indiana near the Ohio border. Lots of show dogs in his pedigree from his dad's side.
Yes, they are all maturing, and isn't that nice. We still have some stealing issues, paper especially, but he will trade right away. I have been watching the free Susan Garret webinars. I like her folksy way and her methods even if she is primarily talking about how to train for agility which isn't happening here. Wish I could run around a course with Jaro because I know he would like it. I am aiming more for calm obedience so we can perhaps do therapy work with kids learning to read.


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> WE ARE FINALLY WALKING ON A LOOSE LEASH AND WITHOUT THE GENTLE LEADER!!!!!
> 
> It is almost like a turning point....all of a sudden. I put the flat collar on Izzy and used lots of treats and now she is really doing a great job of loose leash walking. I guess hard work pays off in the end. I am not saying that she doesn't still lunge when she sees something or pay total attention to me, but for the most part we are doing well with this.


That's awesome! How did you accomplish this? Please share, loose leash walking is such a difficult skill to teach for those dogs that are easily excited by the environment. 

We're doing well here too with loose leash walking. On our camping weekend last week he was crazy at first with all the smells bu by the third day was fine.


----------



## jweisman54

I basically watched your video!!!!! and practice practice practice. Don't get me wrong, she is certainly not beyond distraction.


----------



## DianaM

Gracie had a great day at daycare today. I think she will have a good time this weekend! You guys may see a decrease in postings from me from now on. We will be camping this weekend and Monday I start a new job. I hope the GRF app comes out soon so I can post easier! I will try to come in and update during the evenings at least.


----------



## jackie_hubert

DianaM said:


> Gracie had a great day at daycare today. I think she will have a good time this weekend! You guys may see a decrease in postings from me from now on. We will be camping this weekend and Monday I start a new job. I hope the GRF app comes out soon so I can post easier! I will try to come in and update during the evenings at least.


Theres going to be an app???


----------



## Jamm

Well we got back from our little Toronto vacay last night at 9! It was fun, I got to see all my friends, saw U2 with my mom at the skydome, and went to wonderland (amusment park 5 mins from my old house!) I TOTALLY missed Joey the whole time but once I got an update that said he had made himself at home I totally relaxed. I went to the HUGE brand new pet store that is a chain in quebec... starting to move over here, and I got Joey a new chew tire toy (hes never had one of these before) a new weird looking dental chewy thing, a new antler and a big treat! Haha When we got home I checked the mail and one of his collars from flyingdogcollars.com was here  Were going to drop my car off at the shop now and then pick up Joey!!!!<333 I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Jamm

jweisman54 said:


> WE ARE FINALLY WALKING ON A LOOSE LEASH AND WITHOUT THE GENTLE LEADER!!!!!
> 
> It is almost like a turning point....all of a sudden. I put the flat collar on Izzy and used lots of treats and now she is really doing a great job of loose leash walking. I guess hard work pays off in the end. I am not saying that she doesn't still lunge when she sees something or pay total attention to me, but for the most part we are doing well with this.
> 
> Our babies are growing up!
> 
> Kathleen, you must be counting down the days till Roo comes home. Any new pics to share?


Yeaa Joyce share your tips!!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

amandanmaggie said:


> Thanks for the encouragment about her hips. I hope she will be good with doing agility. There is a dog sports place here that has agility classes, and I'm super excited to start Maggie in them. She has to take 3 pre-agility class first, though, to get her to listen off-leash better. She needs that desperately. She does ok without any other dogs or people, but she's not so good at listening when either of those are around.
> 
> If everyone could keep me in your thoughts/prayers. I lost my job, today, and am having a hard time with it. They said it didn't have anything to do with my job performance, they just had to make some cutbacks. I'm pretty bummed. I really enjoyed working with those kids.


I've done 2 Algility classes with Alfie so far, and he's been fine. We've done ramps, see-saw, some jumps, weaving - that sort of thing. I don't think I would ever want to teach him to jump reeealy high though...don't want him getting any ideas about leaping over our gate or fences!!!  Alfie is VERY easily distracted too so it's a bit awkward at the moment with the Agility so I'm taking a break to work on that. He can run waay faster than me around the course so I have to cling onto the leash and run for my life!!!!! :doh:

Sorry about your job, I'm sure something even better will come around the corner. :crossfing



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Someone was a super star Saturday!
> 
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/270328_949332129849_120803566_48053199_4348008_n.jpg


Aww Congratulations!  Yes, I agree with everyone else...more pics please! 



KaMu said:


> Harry.I like that name!
> Is he related to Alfie...or I should ask will he be related to...
> 
> This Saturday I meet the PUPS!!!! And oooooooo are they adorable!


Yes, Harry will be Alfie half brother at least - I don't know if she will be using the same stud or not yet. So there's a chance he could be a full brother I guess! Gotta whole year to wait though! 

You must be super super excited now, we want loads of pics remember!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Alfie's thieving has got worse I think...socks, slippers, plant pots, plants, books, tissues, paper, deoderant cans, a jar of marmalade even!!! Sheesh! There was I thinking I'd done well to do a year of Obedience but I'm not sure I'll ever have a well behaved dog!!!!  He's such an opportunist, he'll spy something and then grab it and run off into the garden with it. I'm SURE he only does it because he wants us to chase him and play with him! :doh: Little big monster!!!!!!!! It's kinda embarrasing because I only have a few more months that I can truthfully say 'oh he's still young' as my excuse! :uhoh:


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy is still really easily distracted on walks. She LOVES picking up rocks and trying to chew them and what a treat it is to try getting them out of her mouth.

The weather has gotten really hot here again so no walking during the day. She does get short walks every time she has to go potty though which is good loose leash practice time!

A GRF App................so cool...............when?


----------



## iansgran

Alfie is not the only thief. Jaro has been getting really good at getting things he shouldn't have like newspaper and placemats from the table. I can usually get things back by trading for food unless it is one of his toys that he wants to chew, then I have to really up the treat value.
The vet office called today to say his fecal smear from his check up came back positive for whipworms. She gave us some meds for it, a powder to put on his food for 3 days, then wait 30 days then 3 more days of the medicine. I am calling her up on Monday and asking to have his heartworm med changed to Interceptor because it also kills whipworms and the heartgurard does not. I guess this is a common parasite, but any parasites make me squirm. Guess he picked it up from one of the times he was out with other dogs. Can we ever keep them completely safe?
Kathleen, waiting to hear news about Roo.


----------



## KaMu

DianaM said:


> Gracie had a great day at daycare today. I think she will have a good time this weekend! You guys may see a decrease in postings from me from now on. We will be camping this weekend and Monday I start a new job. I hope the GRF app comes out soon so I can post easier! I will try to come in and update during the evenings at least.


Diana hope your week isnt to stressful starting a new job, please try and keep us updated on Gracie 


Jamm said:


> Well we got back from our little Toronto vacay last night at 9! It was fun, I got to see all my friends, saw U2 with my mom at the skydome, and went to wonderland (amusment park 5 mins from my old house!) I TOTALLY missed Joey the whole time but once I got an update that said he had made himself at home I totally relaxed. I went to the HUGE brand new pet store that is a chain in quebec... starting to move over here, and I got Joey a new chew tire toy (hes never had one of these before) a new weird looking dental chewy thing, a new antler and a big treat! Haha When we got home I checked the mail and one of his collars from flyingdogcollars.com was here  Were going to drop my car off at the shop now and then pick up Joey!!!!<333 I CAN'T WAIT!


You got to see U2! Lucky girl. Welcome home and glad you had a nice vacation! Joeys gonna be sooo excited!!!



Jamm said:


> Yeaa Joyce share your tips!!!





Alfie's Girl said:


> I've done 2 Algility classes with Alfie so far, and he's been fine. We've done ramps, see-saw, some jumps, weaving - that sort of thing. I don't think I would ever want to teach him to jump reeealy high though...don't want him getting any ideas about leaping over our gate or fences!!!  Alfie is VERY easily distracted too so it's a bit awkward at the moment with the Agility so I'm taking a break to work on that. He can run waay faster than me around the course so I have to cling onto the leash and run for my life!!!!! :doh:
> 
> Sorry about your job, I'm sure something even better will come around the corner. :crossfing
> 
> 
> 
> Aww Congratulations!  Yes, I agree with everyone else...more pics please!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Harry will be Alfie half brother at least - I don't know if she will be using the same stud or not yet. So there's a chance he could be a full brother I guess! Gotta whole year to wait though!
> 
> You must be super super excited now, we want loads of pics remember!


I am I am very excited......I have butterfly's  But still have to wait another 2 weeks. It will go by fast though, I stay pretty busy normally.
And this time around I will have more pictures because I am very aware of their rapid growth! Puppy-hood is gone in the blink of an eye.



jweisman54 said:


> Izzy is still really easily distracted on walks. She LOVES picking up rocks and trying to chew them and what a treat it is to try getting them out of her mouth.
> 
> The weather has gotten really hot here again so no walking during the day. She does get short walks every time she has to go potty though which is good loose leash practice time!
> And YEAH good job Joyce and Miss Izzy!!! They are growing up...little by little
> 
> A GRF App................so cool...............when?


End of the year 

It has been hot Joyce! Yesterday was a beautiful day though, one of those picture perfect days complete with a nice breeze all day, and not too hot...
We are doing well with loose leash walking to, Roxy seems to know the word *slow* now and listens *most* of the time. She also looks thinner to me and I dont normally notice those things, even hubby said "definitely". I had cut back her food to 2 cups a day from 3 cups and gave less treats during the day. It worked. 
Shes a great companion to have.....


Ian'sgran said:


> Alfie is not the only thief. Jaro has been getting really good at getting things he shouldn't have like newspaper and placemats from the table. I can usually get things back by trading for food unless it is one of his toys that he wants to chew, then I have to really up the treat value.
> The vet office called today to say his fecal smear from his check up came back positive for whipworms. She gave us some meds for it, a powder to put on his food for 3 days, then wait 30 days then 3 more days of the medicine. I am calling her up on Monday and asking to have his heartworm med changed to Interceptor because it also kills whipworms and the heartgurard does not. I guess this is a common parasite, but any parasites make me squirm. Guess he picked it up from one of the times he was out with other dogs. Can we ever keep them completely safe?
> Kathleen, waiting to hear news about Roo.



Sherie I can tell you that every single pup in that litter really is incredibly adorable!!! Ill be leaving tomorrow morning to head down to Sues for puppy visitation day. I'm very excited, a little nervous about driving, but... cant wait to hug puppies 
I also received notice from Roxys vet for her rabies vaccine. I'm hesitating because the previous vet who gave her the rabies vaccine marked it down as a 1 year vaccine. Makes me REAL mad because It is my understanding that the one year and the three year are both the same dose. So I feel like I'm giving her more than she needs, hence, my hesitation


----------



## iansgran

My vet said that the first time they get the rabies vaccine they need it again one year later and then every 3 years. I didn't ask if the dose was different, or just they build up some kind of immunity after two doses.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sgran said:


> Alfie is not the only thief. Jaro has been getting really good at getting things he shouldn't have like newspaper and placemats from the table. I can usually get things back by trading for food unless it is one of his toys that he wants to chew, then I have to really up the treat value.
> The vet office called today to say his fecal smear from his check up came back positive for whipworms. She gave us some meds for it, a powder to put on his food for 3 days, then wait 30 days then 3 more days of the medicine. I am calling her up on Monday and asking to have his heartworm med changed to Interceptor because it also kills whipworms and the heartgurard does not. I guess this is a common parasite, but any parasites make me squirm. Guess he picked it up from one of the times he was out with other dogs. Can we ever keep them completely safe?
> Kathleen, waiting to hear news about Roo.


Ahh Jaro too huh!  Alfie isn't very good at trading for food, it would have to be something amazing for him to trade. :doh: I ignore him mostly, because he only steals things as he wants to turn it into a game of chase. When I ignore him, he gets bored and drops it eventually.


It's raining cats and dogs over here today, I'm going to have a wet dog by thuis evening that's for sure!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Found a local State Park that is supposed to be dog friendly. There are several ponds by the hiking trails, so we will see what happens. I will bring my bug spray and lots of towels. Hopefully will post some pics tonight.


----------



## jweisman54

Don't think we are going to make it to the state forest today......way too hot to hike to get to the pond area. Maybe next weekend. Izzy was already in her little pool though!


----------



## jackie_hubert

We've had a lot of rain. It absolutely poured yesterday. I think it's going to be the hottest and rainiest summer on record ): 

I haven't even worn shorts yet...

Edit: oops meant coldest


----------



## jweisman54

I wish we had rain....we are in the middle of a huge heatwave!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> We've had a lot of rain. It absolutely poured yesterday. I think it's going to be the hottest and rainiest summer on record ):
> 
> I haven't even worn shorts yet...
> 
> Edit: oops meant coldest


Same here in the UK! We had a VERY hot April and then the odd week that's been hot. The rest it's just cloudy! It's been pouring with rain the last few days though. :no: = wet dog!


----------



## Jamm

Its soooo hott today. Im melttingg but thank god I was at work all day. Im gunna take Joey swimming again on tuesday.. my first day off in 5 days, and then he gets a bath on wednesday! YAY!


----------



## iansgran

Heat wave here, too.So wish we had a place to let Jaro swim. 
Big surprise last week on the day my dad would have been 100. Found out I had a pension from a previous job. They are sending me the paperwork and I have to decide if I want to take the money out or get monthly payments. It was like winning the lottery. Not going to make us rich or even comfortable, but in this economy every little bit helps.


----------



## amandanmaggie

Ian'sgran said:


> Heat wave here, too.So wish we had a place to let Jaro swim.
> Big surprise last week on the day my dad would have been 100. Found out I had a pension from a previous job. They are sending me the paperwork and I have to decide if I want to take the money out or get monthly payments. It was like winning the lottery. Not going to make us rich or even comfortable, but in this economy every little bit helps.


 
Now you all know how I've felt since June 1! It's SOOOO hot here. Swimming is all Maggie can do, now. It's even hot at night, now. Yuck. I can't wait for the summer to end!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Its soooo hott today. Im melttingg but thank god I was at work all day. Im gunna take Joey swimming again on tuesday.. my first day off in 5 days, and then he gets a bath on wednesday! YAY!


Come to England lol - it's raining!  I don't think Alfie has had a bath since he was about 7 months old I reckon...thankgoodness the dirt just brushes out! :curtain:



Ian'sgran said:


> Heat wave here, too.So wish we had a place to let Jaro swim.
> Big surprise last week on the day my dad would have been 100. Found out I had a pension from a previous job. They are sending me the paperwork and I have to decide if I want to take the money out or get monthly payments. It was like winning the lottery. Not going to make us rich or even comfortable, but in this economy every little bit helps.


Congrats, that happened to my dad a couple of years ago and it meant we could double glaze our house! 



amandanmaggie said:


> Now you all know how I've felt since June 1! It's SOOOO hot here. Swimming is all Maggie can do, now. It's even hot at night, now. Yuck. I can't wait for the summer to end!


I'm jealous, I think our summer is over.  It's cloudy and rainy and miserable here. :no:


----------



## KaMu

.......Congrats Sherie!!! That is like winning the lottery!!!! 


Heat......I have to admit I love the summer and sun not so much the heat and humidity we are having this week, but Ill take that over the gray winter any day!


I saw the puppies Saturday! Too too excited! Ive honestly never held a small six week old golden  For a good 24 hours I was in what I describe as a puppy fog....smiling ear to ear all day lol
The drive was actually very nice, the 3 hours went by fast and the scenery was super nice. 
Ill pick baby Roo up in 2 Saturdays


----------



## jweisman54

That is so exciting Kathleen, did you take any pics of Roo while you were there?


----------



## KaMu

You know....I brought along my "good" camera to get pics but got very caught up in the moment! I di run to get my cell phone and took a few pics but none of Roo :/ At least none I can pick out. They all 11 of them look very similar, just slight differences. And all incredibly cute. I did ask Sue to take some pictures of Just Roo for me so that I can have them of him at 6 weeks, because they change so darn fast. So I* will *have some. Unless you looked at collar colors it was very difficult if not impossible to tell them apart, with the exception of weight or color. He is Moose collar boy  lol And he does indeed fit the collar. That big ball of fluff just layed in my arms , paws crossed and starred  A kiss here and there. I had to hold as many as I could, they all wanted uppies!!!!! Yellow collar boy goes to another member here that I met there (I gave her boy his first outsider kiss) I believe her SN is Rudee, or something similar. Anyway, I wish I could go back this Sat and visit!!!! Sues in a beautiful area of Maryland.

see...see all that typing? Im excited lol


----------



## KaMu

Charlotte? Harry is gonna be an April baby to?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> You know....I brought along my "good" camera to get pics but got very caught up in the moment! I di run to get my cell phone and took a few pics but none of Roo :/ At least none I can pick out. They all 11 of them look very similar, just slight differences. And all incredibly cute. I did ask Sue to take some pictures of Just Roo for me so that I can have them of him at 6 weeks, because they change so darn fast. So I* will *have some. Unless you looked at collar colors it was very difficult if not impossible to tell them apart, with the exception of weight or color. He is Moose collar boy  lol And he does indeed fit the collar. That big ball of fluff just layed in my arms , paws crossed and starred  A kiss here and there. I had to hold as many as I could, they all wanted uppies!!!!! Yellow collar boy goes to another member here that I met there (I gave her boy his first outsider kiss) I believe her SN is Rudee, or something similar. Anyway, I wish I could go back this Sat and visit!!!! Sues in a beautiful area of Maryland.
> 
> see...see all that typing? Im excited lol


Oooh I'm getting excited with you!  Can't wait for the pics of Roo! 



KaMu said:


> Charlotte? Harry is gonna be an April baby to?


I've spoken with my breeder and most likely it will be April, (I sorta guessed the date with the ticker there - would be cool if I'm right!) my breeders litter this year was April again. It will be around April though, it all depends when Gypsy comes into heat. I was actually quite shocked when I realised it was only 8 months away, in my head it is years away still lol! :doh:


----------



## iansgran

Charlotte, love the photo of Alfie. He is very handsome and all grown up.
Kathleen, I am very excited for you. I think I saw some puppies at 6 weeks and they do look so much different than at 8 weeks. Maybe it is good DelMarva is so far away or you wouldn't be getting and work done or any sleep.


----------



## Jamm

I wish i could add another furry butt to our pack! I think it would help tire Joe bro out and help him grow up a bit. Lol. When I move out tho im going to adopt a younger brother for Joey! At that point Joey will be 5 or 6!!! Im soo excited to spend all day with Joey tomorrow. I STILL MISS HIM. We came home from vacay and i have been working 9 hour shifts since we have been home so i feel like i havn't even seen him!! Swimming tomorrow, bath wednesday, dock diving sunday!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sgran said:


> Charlotte, love the photo of Alfie. He is very handsome and all grown up.
> Kathleen, I am very excited for you. I think I saw some puppies at 6 weeks and they do look so much different than at 8 weeks. Maybe it is good DelMarva is so far away or you wouldn't be getting and work done or any sleep.


Aw thank you, he looks like butter wouldn't melt in his mouth in that one...of course we all know that's not quite true! 



Jamm said:


> I wish i could add another furry butt to our pack! I think it would help tire Joe bro out and help him grow up a bit. Lol. When I move out tho im going to adopt a younger brother for Joey! At that point Joey will be 5 or 6!!! Im soo excited to spend all day with Joey tomorrow. I STILL MISS HIM. We came home from vacay and i have been working 9 hour shifts since we have been home so i feel like i havn't even seen him!! Swimming tomorrow, bath wednesday, dock diving sunday!


That's what I'm hoping, that they'll tire each other out! Yeeouch 9 hour shifts  Not long and you can see your Joe bro!


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> I wish we had rain....we are in the middle of a huge heatwave!


Joyce the heat here has been....not even bearable.tonight we have our first rain in DAYS! 


Ian'sgran said:


> Charlotte, love the photo of Alfie. He is very handsome and all grown up.
> Kathleen, I am very excited for you. I think I saw some puppies at 6 weeks and they do look so much different than at 8 weeks. Maybe it is good DelMarva is so far away or you wouldn't be getting and work done or any sleep.


I know Sherie 5 and 6 weeks they are most adorable like little kangaroos  by eight weeks their faces really are different and more grown up. They are than in the "warming up stage" and the fun begins!!! 


Jamm said:


> I wish i could add another furry butt to our pack! I think it would help tire Joe bro out and help him grow up a bit. Lol. When I move out tho im going to adopt a younger brother for Joey! At that point Joey will be 5 or 6!!! Im soo excited to spend all day with Joey tomorrow. I STILL MISS HIM. We came home from vacay and i have been working 9 hour shifts since we have been home so i feel like i havn't even seen him!! Swimming tomorrow, bath wednesday, dock diving sunday!


I still after a year cant wait to see Roxy after work. I get mad when I have to go back to work lol


----------



## jackie_hubert

Is anyone heading into the chat room soon?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Would love to chat to everyone, it's difficult with the time difference but I'll give it a go one evening. Perhaps we could arrange something? 

Had a nightmare day with Alfie yesterday - he escaped out the front door again. I had to stop traffic to get him back safely. Ugh.  He loses his brain sometimes, I don't know if it's an age thing or what? He will sit a distance from the door while I go in and out but if he escapes he just turns it into a chase game.  Any recall that he has goes out the window.


----------



## jweisman54

I go on to the chat room every night around 8 PM sometimes later. There are quite a group of us who tend to go on about the same time every night. We have lots of fun.


----------



## iansgran

Sorry I haven't been in the chat room recently. When I would go no one was there. I will try tonight after 8. EDT


----------



## jweisman54

Will look for you Sherie. We were there last night but I had to leave.


----------



## amandanmaggie

KaMu said:


> .......Congrats Sherie!!! That is like winning the lottery!!!!
> 
> 
> Heat......I have to admit I love the summer and sun not so much the heat and humidity we are having this week, but Ill take that over the gray winter any day!
> 
> 
> I saw the puppies Saturday! Too too excited! Ive honestly never held a small six week old golden  For a good 24 hours I was in what I describe as a puppy fog....smiling ear to ear all day lol
> The drive was actually very nice, the 3 hours went by fast and the scenery was super nice.
> Ill pick baby Roo up in 2 Saturdays


Yay!!! New Puppy!! Somday, whenever I have my own house with a yard, I am going to get a brand new Golden baby from a breeder to play with Maggie. I don't know if she would like being the only dog in the family, so I will have to get another! Can't wait to see pics of Roo!


----------



## KaMu

amandanmaggie said:


> Yay!!! New Puppy!! Somday, whenever I have my own house with a yard, I am going to get a brand new Golden baby from a breeder to play with Maggie. I don't know if she would like being the only dog in the family, so I will have to get another! Can't wait to see pics of Roo!



awwwe thank you!  Ill have plenty of pictures.

Anyone see JoEllen thread on fishing with Daisy? I love how that dog fishes and is darn good at it! I tried that with Roxy who hasn't even been to a lake or even a pond yet. Just her pool. Here are a few pics of how it went. I don't think she is a true fisherman lol The funniest part is where she was testing the waters I guess...shed put her nose in like the pic shows and blow bubbles lol

But it was fun for her and kept her busy for a good hour at a time 
We now have 3 goldfish :/


----------



## jackie_hubert

Awww super cute


----------



## jackie_hubert

I still have not worn shorts this summer. This really sucks. Vancouver only gets two month of dry weather. This year we've only gotten a total of 2 HOURS when it was 25 degrees or more. 2 hours!!! It's usually above 25 every day in July. I live for summer - did i say this sucks? Waaaaahhhhh!!!


----------



## KaMu

Wow Jackie Id be in a major depression with all that rain and cool temps all year long lol
Id like to say you should be thankful for the two hours you had but that's not even true!!!!!
And a few years ago we had rain rain rain for what seemed like every day of the summer. So I know how you must feel. Its record heat today will feel like 110 or 115 today...though my bones will feel good, I tend to think its a tad too warm


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> I still have not worn shorts this summer. This really sucks. Vancouver only gets two month of dry weather. This year we've only gotten a total of 2 HOURS when it was 25 degrees or more. 2 hours!!! It's usually above 25 every day in July. I live for summer - did i say this sucks? Waaaaahhhhh!!!


Ugh, I know how you feel. We used to have really hot summers but the last few years it's just rained...and rained...and rained. : 



KaMu said:


> awwwe thank you!  Ill have plenty of pictures.
> 
> Anyone see JoEllen thread on fishing with Daisy? I love how that dog fishes and is darn good at it! I tried that with Roxy who hasn't even been to a lake or even a pond yet. Just her pool. Here are a few pics of how it went. I don't think she is a true fisherman lol The funniest part is where she was testing the waters I guess...shed put her nose in like the pic shows and blow bubbles lol
> 
> But it was fun for her and kept her busy for a good hour at a time
> We now have 3 goldfish :/


 
So cute Kathleen, especially the last one!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Just got bk from the vets, he had his boosters but hates the vets with a passion now - I had to drag him in through the front dooe even! *sigh* Gonna start popping in regularly just for a fuss and a treat and hope he overcomes his fear with time. He's now 33kg!!!!!!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Alfie's Girl said:


> Just got bk from the vets, he had his boosters but hates the vets with a passion now - I had to drag him in through the front dooe even! *sigh* Gonna start popping in regularly just for a fuss and a treat and hope he overcomes his fear with time. He's now 33kg!!!!!!!!


Oh no what happened??? We have the opposite problem at the vet ):


----------



## iansgran

Jaro loves the vet. He jumps up on her, but he loves everybody. Just got home from the visit about the little bump near his eye. She said could be a bug bite or could be a histiocytoma (a benign tumor on young dogs) but since it was so close to his eye she didn't want to biopsy it right now. He sould have to be sedated. Said wait and call her if it changes. She also said since he had the whipworm we should change to Interceptor but she doesn't carry it so gave me a reliable online pharmacy. She said some of them were grey markets and should be avoided (they don't let the companies inspect them so they might not be taking good care of the meds). I am going to start a thread about grey market pet meds.


----------



## iansgran

And, Kathleen, did you want Roxy to eat the goldfish? I think Daisy eats the fish she catches. Hot a H E double toothpicks here. Suppose to cool off a bit early next week. Mostly we just stay inside.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> Oh no what happened??? We have the opposite problem at the vet ):


I have to have my dad come along with me because I can't hold him - THATS how much he hates the vet! :doh: He wont even go through the door. I can understand why though, everytime he's been in there for the last year, he's had injections and been poked and prodded about poor guy, I'd hate it too. 



Ian'sgran said:


> Jaro loves the vet. He jumps up on her, but he loves everybody. Just got home from the visit about the little bump near his eye. She said could be a bug bite or could be a histiocytoma (a benign tumor on young dogs) but since it was so close to his eye she didn't want to biopsy it right now. He sould have to be sedated. Said wait and call her if it changes. She also said since he had the whipworm we should change to Interceptor but she doesn't carry it so gave me a reliable online pharmacy. She said some of them were grey markets and should be avoided (they don't let the companies inspect them so they might not be taking good care of the meds). I am going to start a thread about grey market pet meds.


Hehe Alfie jumps up on the vet too, it's a lady and she's petite so he nearly knocks her over. :doh: Alfie has a little movable pea sized lump just under the skin on the top of his head - it's been there for months. Perhaps it's the same thing? I had our obedience trainer take a look at the time and he advised me to not bother the vet just yet, but keep an eye on it and get an appointment if it changes. Seeing as my vet would no doubt push for all kinds of biopsies and tests and goodness knows what, I decided to not mention it just yet.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy loves going to the vet....don't know why but she does! I think maybe she just loves being in the car!

Cute pics of Roxy trying to go fishing. I don't think anyone will outdo Daisy though!


----------



## jackie_hubert

I'm sure Jaro will be just fine. Like Alfie Cosmo has a hard pea sized bump on the top of his head, but since he was about 10 weeks. Never had the vet check it out because I always forget.

PS: we have SUN!!!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Yay for the sun!

We have a gloomy day but still hot and humid.


----------



## Jamm

Omg Joey lovess the vet. He gets all excited and jumps around. Its been so hot here the last couple of days, yesterday was the first day it was decent. Took Joe on a nice walk with out the GL. It went great!  Today im thinking of doing some art with Joey. I got some canvas's and childrens paint so I think were going to go in the backyard and do art


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Finfin loves the vet too, totally knows when we're there!

HIIII everyone!

Long time away again, we booked Punta Cana last minute and left for a week, TOO fun. There has been unreal heat here at home, we definitely got unreal heat in the Dominican and it was so.so.so awesome. That was my first time away to an all-inclusive and it was unreal, if we ever get to do an all-inclusive again I think we'll just go back over and over! It was the Gran Bahia Principe -Esmerelda section, so awesome!!!

Fin was with my Mom at the cottage all week and had a good lake stink going! It was super hot and humid here all week I guess and I don't think we've had a solid rain in over a month now, our neighbours watered our lawn and garden for us, but everything is pretty much burnt here, it's crazy! Home for a few days to get some stuff done, then I think we're going to go to the cottage for at least the weekend, but we'll see when we get there this week! 

Hope everyone is doing well, I need to go back a few pages and catch up!

Still waiting on more pics from wedding photographer, can't wait to see them!

Dreading going back to work.......been off since June, back August 2nd and I want nothing to do with it, lol.....and I love my job? Aw well.


----------



## iansgran

Welcome home. Glad the honeymoon was wonderful. I know you will share a photo or two later.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Yay for vacation! Welcome back!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> I'm sure Jaro will be just fine. Like Alfie Cosmo has a hard pea sized bump on the top of his head, but since he was about 10 weeks. Never had the vet check it out because I always forget.
> 
> PS: we have SUN!!!!!!


That puts my mind at rest a bit. Though I'm not too worried, it doesn't seem to be causing him any harm and the trainer that took a look at it for me actually said that his dogs are covered in bumps! 



Jamm said:


> Omg Joey lovess the vet. He gets all excited and jumps around. Its been so hot here the last couple of days, yesterday was the first day it was decent. Took Joe on a nice walk with out the GL. It went great!  Today im thinking of doing some art with Joey. I got some canvas's and childrens paint so I think were going to go in the backyard and do art


I saw the photo on Fb - so cool! I need to do that with Alfie! 



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Finfin loves the vet too, totally knows when we're there!
> 
> HIIII everyone!
> 
> Long time away again, we booked Punta Cana last minute and left for a week, TOO fun. There has been unreal heat here at home, we definitely got unreal heat in the Dominican and it was so.so.so awesome. That was my first time away to an all-inclusive and it was unreal, if we ever get to do an all-inclusive again I think we'll just go back over and over! It was the Gran Bahia Principe -Esmerelda section, so awesome!!!
> 
> Fin was with my Mom at the cottage all week and had a good lake stink going! It was super hot and humid here all week I guess and I don't think we've had a solid rain in over a month now, our neighbours watered our lawn and garden for us, but everything is pretty much burnt here, it's crazy! Home for a few days to get some stuff done, then I think we're going to go to the cottage for at least the weekend, but we'll see when we get there this week!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, I need to go back a few pages and catch up!
> 
> Still waiting on more pics from wedding photographer, can't wait to see them!
> 
> Dreading going back to work.......been off since June, back August 2nd and I want nothing to do with it, lol.....and I love my job? Aw well.


Welcome back!  Sounds like you've had an awesome time! How is Fin doing now?


----------



## jweisman54

Welcome back Justine. Glad the vacation was awsome! Hope you can post some pics.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Pics I can do!

I feel like I have so many I need to organize! Wedding, honeymoon, pre-wedding week! Then when the photographer pics get to me, oh man! I have our wedding video too, videographer offered his services at $700 less if he could just give us raw footage instead of edited......I have a bit of editing in my past, so I said for that kind of savings.....sure! So I have to get started on that too -regardless unedited it's just under 2 hours of footage, so not awful to sit through as is!

Called a trainer to start Fin in a trick training class tonight (last minute!) nothing I really want to do starts until late August/Sept now and Fin just seems to need something right now! So we'll get back into classes, he loves working/pleasing so this will be a fun class to get going in and I think we'll get into the obedience stuff in the Fall!

We're upping his food -he's looking a little thin, I think with all the summer activity, he's just gorging through his food and acting even more piggy than ever, so we're going to up a bit (4 cups total, 2 cups/meal) and see how he does......

I posted a thing on tripadvisor about our trip and it's crazy the amount of questions you get back about things! I am happy to help, we are definitely going back someday!

Here are some pics from the trip! I had my hair braded mid-week, just took them out last night!


----------



## iansgran

Love the photos of the honeymoon. Glad you got some bikini shots because after a couple kids you may not want any more like that.


----------



## jackie_hubert

I'm so jealous! That looks so wonderful!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ian'sgran said:


> Love the photos of the honeymoon. Glad you got some bikini shots because after a couple kids you may not want any more like that.


LOL love it!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

OOh lovely photos Justine!


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> Oh no what happened??? We have the opposite problem at the vet ):


Initially we had struggles with Roxy but now theres no problem Ill bet because she actually senses her vet is kind hearted...sincere. She always had a suspicious look when seen by the other vet....when she was a pup. And that look never changed throughout multiple visits.


Ian'sgran said:


> And, Kathleen, did you want Roxy to eat the goldfish? I think Daisy eats the fish she catches. Hot a H E double toothpicks here. Suppose to cool off a bit early next week. Mostly we just stay inside.


Nooo, I wanted her to have fun and be amused! I was talking to the gal that was getting the fish for me and she said go for the tiny ones because the goldfish are soo dirty............I did get 3 of the goldfish I figured it would be easier for her to see.....Next time (and I now have 3 goldfish as pets) Ill just put one in the pool. Roxy attempts to get the fish but she more wants to play with it. I probably wouldnt want her to eat the pet store fish but.....The best part was watching her put her nose into the water and blow bubbles. Ive done it one time since and she is not going to catch them but she tries very hard  


Jamm said:


> Omg Joey lovess the vet. He gets all excited and jumps around. Its been so hot here the last couple of days, yesterday was the first day it was decent. Took Joe on a nice walk with out the GL. It went great!  Today im thinking of doing some art with Joey. I got some canvas's and childrens paint so I think were going to go in the backyard and do art


awwwe I did that with a few of my kids as toddlers.....one still hangs on the wall here 



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Finfin loves the vet too, totally knows when we're there!
> 
> HIIII everyone!
> 
> Long time away again, we booked Punta Cana last minute and left for a week, TOO fun. There has been unreal heat here at home, we definitely got unreal heat in the Dominican and it was so.so.so awesome. That was my first time away to an all-inclusive and it was unreal, if we ever get to do an all-inclusive again I think we'll just go back over and over! It was the Gran Bahia Principe -Esmerelda section, so awesome!!!
> 
> Fin was with my Mom at the cottage all week and had a good lake stink going! It was super hot and humid here all week I guess and I don't think we've had a solid rain in over a month now, our neighbours watered our lawn and garden for us, but everything is pretty much burnt here, it's crazy! Home for a few days to get some stuff done, then I think we're going to go to the cottage for at least the weekend, but we'll see when we get there this week!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, I need to go back a few pages and catch up!
> 
> Still waiting on more pics from wedding photographer, can't wait to see them!
> 
> Dreading going back to work.......been off since June, back August 2nd and I want nothing to do with it, lol.....and I love my job? Aw well.


Ohhh welcome home!  My MD just got back from there last week, he and his family go at least oce a year they LOVE it to. He could go anywhere but they always choose this spot. Pictures are great!



Ian'sgran said:


> Love the photos of the honeymoon. Glad you got some bikini shots because after a couple kids you may not want any more like that.


I second this


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Thinking this will be our new vehicle this Fall:

Chevrolet Orlando

Just got the pricing and it's pretty good! Lease is up in February on my car, but will likely jump ship early to get into this newbie, looks pretty dog friendly. Different looking, but I loveeee it for some reason! They won't be available in the US though, which is weird.


----------



## DianaM

I feel like I've been gone for so long! I started my job at Chrysler last Monday and it has been going pretty good so far. Still slow right now as I'm being caught up to speed. I'm excited about the stuff I'll be doing.

I had a rollarcoaster of a day at dog school last week for the last day of CGC class. Gracie was being SO good and I kept hearing from the trainers how good she was doing and how she would be great for obediance. I was so happy leaving! When I got into my car, I quickly realized that I forgot to lock the doors and my purse was feeling lighter than usual. My phone and wallet were stolen. The trainers at the school stayed with me until the police showed up and were awesome. Within a couple hours, the thief ended up using my credit cards at a bunch of gas stations in Detroit. Luckily, we cancelled them all and will not have to pay anything. I was sooo upset but I realize that things could have been much worse. I'm more upset about losing my phone because of all my pictures, videos and other things like Gracie's weight since we got her was being tracked in an app I had. I'm glad it's over with now and I hope that jerk enjoys his new phone that can't be activated and gas that he stole.

Anyway... Gracie takes her CGC test on Thursday. She has been doing surprisingly well in class lately so it made me happy. The hardest part for her is greeting people without going crazy. That is the reason I don't expect her to pass. But who knows, she may surprise me again!


----------



## iansgran

Diana, so sorry about the theft. It always makes you feel violated. At my old age I have given up purses for most occasions and carry only my wallet, phone and keys in my pockets. And dog treats, of course. 
We had our old bathtub reglazed today and Jaro was pretty much crazy about the woman who did it. First time in a long time I have had a female craftsperson in our house. And she loved Jaro. I usually ask before I hire someone who is going to be in the house for any length of time--he is fine after the greeting but if he doesn't get it he gets a bit barky. And I won't put him outside alone or crate him all day. Crate him for a quick visit but not the long ones, so better to ask. There is always someone else on Angieslist who will like dogs.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Go Gracie! I'm so happy that your job seems to be going well! What do you do there?

Cosmo got hurt a couple of days ago. He steped on a broken cd that someone left at the park and it sliced into his right back paw. I would have known if it wasn't for the bloody prints he was leaving behind. Didn't seem to care, just enjoyed the doting as we tried to bandage him up with the car's first aid kit under a tree. Big smile on his face. What a trooper. It bled for a while but once it was clotted it was fine. Took a break from walking yesterday but headed out today. 

Which vaccinations are you guys doing this time around? The vet recommends the basics (DA2PP-parvo, distemper, adenovirus, etc.), rabies for the liscence and bordatella for boarding, and then titers after that.


----------



## DianaM

jackie_hubert said:


> Go Gracie! I'm so happy that your job seems to be going well! What do you do there?
> 
> Cosmo got hurt a couple of days ago. He steped on a broken cd that someone left at the park and it sliced into his right back paw. I would have known if it wasn't for the bloody prints he was leaving behind. Didn't seem to care, just enjoyed the doting as we tried to bandage him up with the car's first aid kit under a tree. Big smile on his face. What a trooper. It bled for a while but once it was clotted it was fine. Took a break from walking yesterday but headed out today.
> 
> Which vaccinations are you guys doing this time around? The vet recommends the basics (DA2PP-parvo, distemper, adenovirus, etc.), rabies for the liscence and bordatella for boarding, and then titers after that.


I'm an Engineer. I'm working on the instrument clusters for a new program. 

Gracie got her DHPP and rabies vax a couple weeks ago. She is now due for Lepto and bordetella so I have to take her in soon. After that her rabies is good for 3 years and the rest for one year I believe. We haven't asked our vet about titers yet but I might do that.


----------



## iansgran

Sorry about Cosmo's pad. Hope it is all better soon.


----------



## Jamm

SO sorry Cosmo got hurt! Hope he feels better!  Joey is shedding so much right now. I guess he is blowing the coat?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

DianaM said:


> I feel like I've been gone for so long! I started my job at Chrysler last Monday and it has been going pretty good so far. Still slow right now as I'm being caught up to speed. I'm excited about the stuff I'll be doing.
> 
> I had a rollarcoaster of a day at dog school last week for the last day of CGC class. Gracie was being SO good and I kept hearing from the trainers how good she was doing and how she would be great for obediance. I was so happy leaving! When I got into my car, I quickly realized that I forgot to lock the doors and my purse was feeling lighter than usual. My phone and wallet were stolen. The trainers at the school stayed with me until the police showed up and were awesome. Within a couple hours, the thief ended up using my credit cards at a bunch of gas stations in Detroit. Luckily, we cancelled them all and will not have to pay anything. I was sooo upset but I realize that things could have been much worse. I'm more upset about losing my phone because of all my pictures, videos and other things like Gracie's weight since we got her was being tracked in an app I had. I'm glad it's over with now and I hope that jerk enjoys his new phone that can't be activated and gas that he stole.
> 
> Anyway... Gracie takes her CGC test on Thursday. She has been doing surprisingly well in class lately so it made me happy. The hardest part for her is greeting people without going crazy. That is the reason I don't expect her to pass. But who knows, she may surprise me again!


Aw no!  What a pain! Good luck for tomorrow though, I bet Gracie will pass no problem!


----------



## Jamm

Poor Joeys been having such a boring week. Ive been working sooo much because our manager is on vacay and its been soo hot. I took him on a nice long walk this morning and I will do the same tonight when im home from work! I have an interview today at a boarding facility/day care just up the street from my house! If i get it I can bring Joey to work with me all the time when he is fixed. Im pretty excited!!


----------



## iansgran

Good luck, Jamm, if they need hundreds of online recommendations about you we are here.


----------



## iansgran

Jamm, another idea. I have heard employers search peoples Facebook accounts etc, tell them about the GRF and give them your name to look up your posts. You should be a shoe in.


----------



## Jamm

Thanks Sherie! Just got home  It went really well. When I got there we went straight to the field where there were about 30-40 dogs. 4 Goldens, 3 HUGE danes, a big Mastiff, and some other labs/collies/other dogs. It was funny to see the 4 goldens sticking together. I laughed and said typical goldens and showed the lady photo's of Joey. She said she would have hired me right on the spot if I wasn't going away twice in august... Once to florida next week, once to our cottage... so we shall see. If not then no biggie. It would be cool though to bring Joey to work! We would go at 7am-130pm and id come home with a very tired pup! haha. It was fun to see all the dogs playing though. Fingers crossed! I did tell her about GRF too!! It also helps that my resume is filled with dog related jobs. I worked at a vet for 2 years, now a pet store for a year, I have a dog and I have baby sat dogs. Im sorta the perfect candidate!! LOL


----------



## DianaM

Good luck Jamm!! That would be a fun job. I'd love to work with doggies everyday!


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Thinking this will be our new vehicle this Fall:
> 
> Chevrolet Orlando
> 
> Just got the pricing and it's pretty good! Lease is up in February on my car, but will likely jump ship early to get into this newbie, looks pretty dog friendly. Different looking, but I loveeee it for some reason! They won't be available in the US though, which is weird.


Ohh love that car!!! After I drive for free for awhile, I'm going back to some sort of minivan...........



DianaM said:


> I feel like I've been gone for so long! I started my job at Chrysler last Monday and it has been going pretty good so far. Still slow right now as I'm being caught up to speed. I'm excited about the stuff I'll be doing.
> 
> I had a rollarcoaster of a day at dog school last week for the last day of CGC class. Gracie was being SO good and I kept hearing from the trainers how good she was doing and how she would be great for obediance. I was so happy leaving! When I got into my car, I quickly realized that I forgot to lock the doors and my purse was feeling lighter than usual. My phone and wallet were stolen. The trainers at the school stayed with me until the police showed up and were awesome. Within a couple hours, the thief ended up using my credit cards at a bunch of gas stations in Detroit. Luckily, we cancelled them all and will not have to pay anything. I was sooo upset but I realize that things could have been much worse. I'm more upset about losing my phone because of all my pictures, videos and other things like Gracie's weight since we got her was being tracked in an app I had. I'm glad it's over with now and I hope that jerk enjoys his new phone that can't be activated and gas that he stole.
> 
> Anyway... Gracie takes her CGC test on Thursday. She has been doing surprisingly well in class lately so it made me happy. The hardest part for her is greeting people without going crazy. That is the reason I don't expect her to pass. But who knows, she may surprise me again!


We have fingers and paws crossed you have a perfect night! Just stay cool..............

Sorry about the thieves and your missing personal belongings  All that is such a pain to try and get back. But your ok... and that is what counts






jackie_hubert said:


> Go Gracie! I'm so happy that your job seems to be going well! What do you do there?
> 
> Cosmo got hurt a couple of days ago. He steped on a broken cd that someone left at the park and it sliced into his right back paw. I would have known if it wasn't for the bloody prints he was leaving behind. Didn't seem to care, just enjoyed the doting as we tried to bandage him up with the car's first aid kit under a tree. Big smile on his face. What a trooper. It bled for a while but once it was clotted it was fine. Took a break from walking yesterday but headed out today.
> 
> Which vaccinations are you guys doing this time around? The vet recommends the basics (DA2PP-parvo, distemper, adenovirus, etc.), rabies for the liscence and bordatella for boarding, and then titers after that.


Poor Cosmo, I'm sure he loved all your attentive mom ways... bandaging him up good as new 
I'm actually going to take Roxy in either tomorrow after work or Friday...Ill discuss with the vet titers. No vaccines. Unless by law I have to get the rabies....I believe there are titers for that too so if she will allow it Ill just do titers. I am about 90% sure she is still protected. No lepto.


Jamm said:


> Poor Joeys been having such a boring week. Ive been working sooo much because our manager is on vacay and its been soo hot. I took him on a nice long walk this morning and I will do the same tonight when im home from work! I have an interview today at a boarding facility/day care just up the street from my house! If i get it I can bring Joey to work with me all the time when he is fixed. Im pretty excited!!


Well, if that doesn't sound like the perfect job for you!!!! Best of Luck!

Ive been doing last minute prep for when Roo comes home...just sort of getting the house in order so on my vacation time I don't have to do all that domestic stuff!!! 
I gave Roxy a bath today and the mat slipped, as it slipped (I was shampooing her as I was in the tub with her) I fell, and she ran out of the tub. Than she quick turned back around when she heard the THUMP, she jumped back in...lol.... so, I'm sore but shes looking pretty 
Its been beautiful here tonight and it makes for great walking weather!
Thats probably short lived though because I just heard the temps are on the rise again to 100.
I bought some cooling packs that are non toxic and have a Velcro cover suppose to stay cool for about 8 hours Ill use these for Roo's crate on his ride home. I'm ready...there is nothing left to be done! Ive been up since 2 am...could not sleep...not just because of Roo but Im going to be a grandma again come March...too much excitement I tell ya 

Ohh and I seriously have to try and stop buying dog toys. Its almost ridiculous. Why do they make them so darn cute anyways?  I had read somewhere on the forum how buying toys that both Goldens can play tug with is a good idea  Well that just started a whole new addition of toys. One here one there one from the drug store one from KMart........and some are cheap cheap cheap....
Anyway, I work Thur and Friday and than Ill pick Roo up around 2:00 on Sat. Ill try to pop on here some time Sat evening to fill you in on how the days events went.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Poor Joeys been having such a boring week. Ive been working sooo much because our manager is on vacay and its been soo hot. I took him on a nice long walk this morning and I will do the same tonight when im home from work! I have an interview today at a boarding facility/day care just up the street from my house! If i get it I can bring Joey to work with me all the time when he is fixed. Im pretty excited!!





Jamm said:


> Thanks Sherie! Just got home  It went really well. When I got there we went straight to the field where there were about 30-40 dogs. 4 Goldens, 3 HUGE danes, a big Mastiff, and some other labs/collies/other dogs. It was funny to see the 4 goldens sticking together. I laughed and said typical goldens and showed the lady photo's of Joey. She said she would have hired me right on the spot if I wasn't going away twice in august... Once to florida next week, once to our cottage... so we shall see. If not then no biggie. It would be cool though to bring Joey to work! We would go at 7am-130pm and id come home with a very tired pup! haha. It was fun to see all the dogs playing though. Fingers crossed! I did tell her about GRF too!! It also helps that my resume is filled with dog related jobs. I worked at a vet for 2 years, now a pet store for a year, I have a dog and I have baby sat dogs. Im sorta the perfect candidate!! LOL


Ooh that would be awesome if you get the job!  Good luck! 



KaMu said:


> Ive been doing last minute prep for when Roo comes home...just sort of getting the house in order so on my vacation time I don't have to do all that domestic stuff!!!
> I gave Roxy a bath today and the mat slipped, as it slipped (I was shampooing her as I was in the tub with her) I fell, and she ran out of the tub. Than she quick turned back around when she heard the THUMP, she jumped back in...lol.... so, I'm sore but shes looking pretty
> Its been beautiful here tonight and it makes for great walking weather!
> Thats probably short lived though because I just heard the temps are on the rise again to 100.
> I bought some cooling packs that are non toxic and have a Velcro cover suppose to stay cool for about 8 hours Ill use these for Roo's crate on his ride home. I'm ready...there is nothing left to be done! Ive been up since 2 am...could not sleep...not just because of Roo but Im going to be a grandma again come March...too much excitement I tell ya
> 
> Ohh and I seriously have to try and stop buying dog toys. Its almost ridiculous. Why do they make them so darn cute anyways?  I had read somewhere on the forum how buying toys that both Goldens can play tug with is a good idea  Well that just started a whole new addition of toys. One here one there one from the drug store one from KMart........and some are cheap cheap cheap....
> Anyway, I work Thur and Friday and than Ill pick Roo up around 2:00 on Sat. Ill try to pop on here some time Sat evening to fill you in on how the days events went.


Soooo exciting, can't believe how fast the time has gone! We want LOTS AND LOTS of pics! Congrats on becoming a furmum for a second time!  And a grandma again too!


----------



## iansgran

:--big_grin:Excited. Who's excited? Not Kathleen.


----------



## jweisman54

Congrats Kathleen on the upcoming grandchild! I have no idea when I will have a second grandchild.

I hope you are feeling better Kathleen.


----------



## DianaM

KaMu said:


> Ohh and I seriously have to try and stop buying dog toys. Its almost ridiculous. Why do they make them so darn cute anyways?  I had read somewhere on the forum how buying toys that both Goldens can play tug with is a good idea  Well that just started a whole new addition of toys. One here one there one from the drug store one from KMart........and some are cheap cheap cheap....
> Anyway, I work Thur and Friday and than Ill pick Roo up around 2:00 on Sat. Ill try to pop on here some time Sat evening to fill you in on how the days events went.


A couple weeks ago we got Gracie a giant tennis ball while we were grocery shopping because we figured she deserved it for being boarded all weekend. Last weekend we went to Home Goods to look for rugs and we ended up buying two new toys for her because we were in and out of the house all day. It's addicting!! But we always have a good reason.  I just don't know what I'll do if she passes her test tonight! We are already planning on getting her a new bed to better match our new furniture and color scheme.

Can't wait to hear about Roo and see pictures! And congrats on being a grandma again


----------



## jweisman54

I haven't bought new toys in a while....maybe I will check out the stores this weekend. I have to keep taking her bumi away because she whips us with it on our legs and boy does that hurt.


----------



## iansgran

Had a few Bumi whips myself--so I feel for you, Joyce. But mostly Jaro likes to tug the Bumi or retrieve it.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Congrats Kathleen on the upcoming grandchild! I have no idea when I will have a second grandchild.
> 
> I hope you are feeling better Kathleen.


Ohhh I'm fine Joyce but thank you  Ill check that bath mat next time *before* I bath Roxy...you can be sure of that  Just like I will never allow the long cotton lead to get wrapped around my ankle figuring it will just unwind itself! NOT!  lol



DianaM said:


> A couple weeks ago we got Gracie a giant tennis ball while we were grocery shopping because we figured she deserved it for being boarded all weekend. Last weekend we went to Home Goods to look for rugs and we ended up buying two new toys for her because we were in and out of the house all day. It's addicting!! But we always have a good reason.  I just don't know what I'll do if she passes her test tonight! We are already planning on getting her a new bed to better match our new furniture and color scheme.
> 
> Can't wait to hear about Roo and see pictures! And congrats on being a grandma again


Thank you Diana and also Charlotte.
I hope you passed and I think you probably did 



jweisman54 said:


> I haven't bought new toys in a while....maybe I will check out the stores this weekend. I have to keep taking her bumi away because she whips us with it on our legs and boy does that hurt.


Some of the neatest toys have actually come from the local drug store chains. They usually have a very small selection, but sometimes they get unique toys for cheap. I did order a light up frisbee last week...Ill let you know how that turns out! Hopefully Roxy will be the one chasing it 
She has the nite light ball now we can try the frisbee.


I did take Roxy to the vet for her checkup. I spoke with the vet about titers for the rabies vaccine. That was an option, however she explained in some detail that this vaccine really was needed and yes it is the same vaccine dose etc but it all has to do wi her being so young and her immunity....very lengthy to try and explain. So I did get it for her. No other vaccines. The only other vaccine she brought up was lepto because it is in our area. I stopped her at this point because shed have been wasting her time 
Teeth-- great
ears--- great
skin--- coat great
weight---"perfect" 71 pounds
did hw test and checked for 3 tick borne diseases, she had had two tick bites within the last two months before I applied the frontline. Waay too many ticks this year, I couldn't chance her getting another bite! I have also heard on the news that west nile virus has been detected in our area and they will be spraying for this...more toxins for us 
Also, I think I may go with VPI's new major medical plan it is similar to petplan, I just need to research it a bit further and make a quick decision. I had called because I want Roo on the plan, that I have had for Roxy with VPI. I never cancelled it so Roxy has been covered by two plans.........
Thats it, that's the latest update!



Roo will be here berry berry soon.


----------



## DianaM

Gracie passed! It was far from pretty but according to the pass/fail criteria, she did everything she was supposed to. I know she could have done better so maybe I expected more from her than the test did but she still passed and I'm proud of how far she has come! I can't wait to continue taking classes and eventually take agility!


----------



## jackie_hubert

CONGRATS! That's so awesome!!!!!! What an accomplishment!

I had the opportunity to meet with a local obedience judge last week and she thinks we're ready to start in fun matches in rally and obedience but she also said that we should expect never to pass a CGC or therapy type test. Cosmo is waaaaay to much dog to be polite. Haha!


----------



## jweisman54

That is great about Roxy. My vet told me that when Izzy was 64 lbs. that she should lose some weight. She is around 59-60 right now. She must be on the smaller boned size for a golden.

Update on Prozac
Izzy seems to be doing very well on the meds. Her fur pulling behavior has completely stopped and she only chases her tail once in a while (she is still a golden ya know). She seems to be a lot easier to train now as well. We are not going with a CGC since I really don't have the time to do the classes (I am having another hand surgery in 6 weeks). I work with her every time we go out to do business since it is a short walk where she has to do it. She is walking very nicely on a loose leash, although I have to still have treats in my pocket and either click or say my cue when she looks up at me. But that is ok. When I stop, she sits. She still hasn't quite grasped the no jumping on people when they approach (again....she is a golden ya know). Other than that, I am just enjoying her company. It is a far cry from what all of us were going through last summer with them as very young puppies. Honestly, I don't miss that. I am so happy that she can wait to go out in the morning when I get up.


----------



## jweisman54

I know, I need to get some new pictures up here.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

DianaM said:


> Gracie passed! It was far from pretty but according to the pass/fail criteria, she did everything she was supposed to. I know she could have done better so maybe I expected more from her than the test did but she still passed and I'm proud of how far she has come! I can't wait to continue taking classes and eventually take agility!


Wooooohooo!  Go Gracie! 



jweisman54 said:


> That is great about Roxy. My vet told me that when Izzy was 64 lbs. that she should lose some weight. She is around 59-60 right now. She must be on the smaller boned size for a golden.
> 
> Update on Prozac
> Izzy seems to be doing very well on the meds. Her fur pulling behavior has completely stopped and she only chases her tail once in a while (she is still a golden ya know). She seems to be a lot easier to train now as well. We are not going with a CGC since I really don't have the time to do the classes (I am having another hand surgery in 6 weeks). I work with her every time we go out to do business since it is a short walk where she has to do it. She is walking very nicely on a loose leash, although I have to still have treats in my pocket and either click or say my cue when she looks up at me. But that is ok. When I stop, she sits. She still hasn't quite grasped the no jumping on people when they approach (again....she is a golden ya know). Other than that, I am just enjoying her company. It is a far cry from what all of us were going through last summer with them as very young puppies. Honestly, I don't miss that. I am so happy that she can wait to go out in the morning when I get up.


Alfie is now 73lb but still quite lean for his frame. Have you gotten a second opinion from another vet/nurse? 

Pleased the prozac is working now! Not long and Izzy will have a fluffy tail again! 



jweisman54 said:


> I know, I need to get some new pictures up here.


Yes,yes,yes please........


----------



## jweisman54

Love that picture of Alfie!


----------



## iansgran

Have a great trip, Kathleen. Waiting to hear Saturday night.
Diana, Yea for you and Gracie. Way to go.
Joyce, glad Izzy is doing so well. You are doing well with her.
Jaro is 64 lbs and by no means skin and bones so he must just be smaller or have lighter bones than some of the rest. I have tried to measure him but he wiggles too much for me to be sure. He looks about the same height as the other goldens we see.
Still too hot here. Not much exercise for anyone. No long walks in weeks. Global warming is the pits.


----------



## jweisman54

We took a short walk last night. We are going to be getting your weather tomorrow Sherie.


----------



## iansgran

I have ordered a new lens for my Nikon, a 50 mm, which is suppose to get good detail in low light. This is my 44th anniversary present. Hubby already got his new leather recliner so I ordered the lens which won't get here til almost the anniversary anyway. I learned years ago to be very specific with what I want, even getting it myself, because John is a terrible present picker outer. I think his all time low was a toilet seat.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Toilet seat? Is he one of those pratical gift givers? My MIL totally is. My hubby got cheap salt and pepper shakers for his last b-day.


----------



## iansgran

Practical givers for sure. At the time I did want a new toilet seat but maybe not gift wrapped. He is a romantic though, just not with the gifts.


----------



## iansgran

Kathleen, we are waiting to hear about Roo. Hope all went well.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Oh yea roo!!!! I'm a bit surprised she hasnt posted yet...


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sgran said:


> I have ordered a new lens for my Nikon, a 50 mm, which is suppose to get good detail in low light. This is my 44th anniversary present. Hubby already got his new leather recliner so I ordered the lens which won't get here til almost the anniversary anyway. I learned years ago to be very specific with what I want, even getting it myself, because John is a terrible present picker outer. I think his all time low was a toilet seat.


LOL! Uh oh! :uhoh: Toilet Seat?!? Hehe! I'm very specific with what I want too from my parents, I write a list with the exact Amazon link written down...just so they get it right!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Where's Rooooooooooooo.............


----------



## iansgran

There is a new post from Kathleen with a couple of pics.


----------



## KaMu

I did post late last night before heading to bed. I was more emotionally tired than anything I think. I had and needed sleep  Ahhh the beauty of ageing 

So......I got to Sues signed a few papers and headed about 400 feet down the road...stopped and took him out of the crate lol 
Its like an instant love, for me anyway. 

This is the pic I took with my cell










So than he did this









ok

So than I put him back in and he had the most pitiful heartbreaking cry  ....3 miles down the road I pulled over again...tummy upset...vomit in cage and on mama lol So here Im thinking ok now what?










I hadn't planned for that, so I grabbed an extra mat I use for Roxy and placed that down in the crate, hugged him again, cleaned us up and this was the next photo










At this point I NEEDED coffee, so I stopped once again, cleaned his crate again and ran out of things to place in there to cover the "icky stuff". So I used the matt I sit on lol As we finally got on the turnpike headed home he fell asleep and he stayed asleep till we got home.
My son had no idea Roo was even coming! The look on his face was priceless.
Heres a few more pics from yesterday



















Here the pup was just hanging here! Not srtuggling just hanging lol Too cute








Face close up










The rest are random



























Wish this pic would have been better, him with Pooh in his mouth!!!









OMG shes got me in Jail!!!!













































Those are yesterdays events 
No accidents in the house yet  He slept till 5 am and I took him out to pee and went back to bed till 8:30. What a good good boy!!!


I really am sorry but I was exhausted yesterday....I didn't want to be but I was.



Ian'sgran said:


> Kathleen, we are waiting to hear about Roo. Hope all went well.


----------



## iansgran

We have the same ex pen, the white plastic and I use it in the house to gate areas off. I love the photos of Roo and you son. And he is so big. How much does he weigh? Can that big thing be only 8 weeks. See the pics of Sally'sMom brand new pups next to this boy. He is too cute for words. I am so glad you are taking lots of pictures.


----------



## Jamm

KaMu said:


> I did post late last night before heading to bed. I was more emotionally tired than anything I think. I had and needed sleep  Ahhh the beauty of ageing
> 
> So......I got to Sues signed a few papers and headed about 400 feet down the road...stopped and took him out of the crate lol
> Its like an instant love, for me anyway.
> 
> This is the pic I took with my cell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So than he did this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok
> 
> So than I put him back in and he had the most pitiful heartbreaking cry  ....3 miles down the road I pulled over again...tummy upset...vomit in cage and on mama lol So here Im thinking ok now what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't planned for that, so I grabbed an extra mat I use for Roxy and placed that down in the crate, hugged him again, cleaned us up and this was the next photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I NEEDED coffee, so I stopped once again, cleaned his crate again and ran out of things to place in there to cover the "icky stuff". So I used the matt I sit on lol As we finally got on the turnpike headed home he fell asleep and he stayed asleep till we got home.
> My son had no idea Roo was even coming! The look on his face was priceless.
> Heres a few more pics from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the pup was just hanging here! Not srtuggling just hanging lol Too cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face close up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest are random
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish this pic would have been better, him with Pooh in his mouth!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG shes got me in Jail!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are yesterdays events
> No accidents in the house yet  He slept till 5 am and I took him out to pee and went back to bed till 8:30. What a good good boy!!!
> 
> 
> I really am sorry but I was exhausted yesterday....I didn't want to be but I was.


OMG I want him <333 Joey and I are totally road tripping it down to Jersey to see you three!!! Roo is the most darling little boy. I love his huge squishy face<333 I have such bad puppy fever again!!!


----------



## jweisman54

I think we are all going to have puppy fever after seeing those beautiful pictures of Roo. If is so awsome....and your son looks like he is in heaven. Please keep posting more pics when you can. It is like deja vu from last summer when you got Roxy.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

AWWWWeeeeee Kathleen Roo is ADORABLE!  ugh I just want to scoop him up and kiss his smoochy face!  The next 10 months till I get Harry are gonna go SO slow!!!! 

The April Crew have puppy fever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Definite puppy fever here. 

Yesterday, my daughter brought her 4 year old female chocolate lab over to play with Izzy for the afternoon and evening. They got along so well....I was so shocked. They shared Izzy's toys and waited while each one ate their dinner. It was so cute, but I don't think I could really handle having two dogs at the same time.........maybe if I was younger, LOL!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

DianaM said:


> Gracie passed! It was far from pretty but according to the pass/fail criteria, she did everything she was supposed to. I know she could have done better so maybe I expected more from her than the test did but she still passed and I'm proud of how far she has come! I can't wait to continue taking classes and eventually take agility!



Congrats! That is so amazing!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

OMG Roo is sooooooo cute, holy heck.

Bahhhhhh I want to cuddle with him!

Just home from the cottage for a few days, man it was awesome. Fin has finally figured out being in the water with the fish all around him, and is nutso hunting for them, so so so cute. Exhausted now!

Playdate tomorrow night with his sister and their new pup, I can't wait to see him!

Back to work for me tomorrow, been off for 34 days, this sucks!


----------



## iansgran

Look closely at the close up photo of Roo with Kathleen holding him. I think I can see her reflected in his eye.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Ian'sgran said:


> Look closely at the close up photo of Roo with Kathleen holding him. I think I can see her reflected in his eye.


Lol!

He is such a cutie. Love the photo of him just sitting pretty!

Absolutely no puppy fever here. Worked all weekend with a litter of undersocialized dumpster pups. Don't have the energy to come home to more puppy, haha! I'm getting old...

I shall live vicariously through your puppies.


----------



## jweisman54

I have to agree with Jackie here and live vicariously through all the other pups.


----------



## Jamm

It will be a while until I get a puppy again, probably 5-6 years from now.. maybe more! But as soon as Joey and I move out onto our own im adopting him a little baby bro.. so when he is 3 or 4.. i'll get a 1yr old.. or who knows maybe i'll just get a puppy and adopt  LOL. But all these puppies coming home on the forum have that big squishy face that I LOVEEE<333 I know I still do have a long way to wait but it doesnt hurt in starting breeder re-search now! The next puppy I definitely do want to show so I will be going back to Joey's breeder for sure for another Ambertru puppy, but I also have a few favourites in the states and canada that id LOVE a puppy from. I love Delmarvara(sp) dogs, I love ashleigh's dogs (chantilly(sp) goldens) and Doolin goldens!! Im sure there are so many more that I have to discover!  And I totally want to adopt a red boy or girl. I really can't see myself having any female dogs though.. maybe i'll try it out sometime  LOL 

wow enough rambling about my future dogs.... Kathleen, I think we need more Roo Pics!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

oooh I'd love a Doolin pup too! But I'd sorta have to move continents first!!!!!!!  

and I agree....MORE ROO PICS PLEASE!


----------



## Jamm

Haha awww but still Charlotte you must be SO excited for little Harry! You MUST post photo's here as well.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> We have the same ex pen, the white plastic and I use it in the house to gate areas off. I love the photos of Roo and you son. And he is so big. How much does he weigh? Can that big thing be only 8 weeks. See the pics of Sally'sMom brand new pups next to this boy. He is too cute for words. I am so glad you are taking lots of pictures.


Sheri earlier today I typed out all these replies for half an hour and they headed into cyberspace  Anyhow Roo is about 15 pounds, Sue suggested cutting his feedings to twice daily which I have without any problem. Do you know the name of Sally's Moms thread? Theres so many new pups to see and each one is super cute!!!!!


jweisman54 said:


> I think we are all going to have puppy fever after seeing those beautiful pictures of Roo. If is so awsome....and your son looks like he is in heaven. Please keep posting more pics when you can. It is like deja vu from last summer when you got Roxy.


Yes its just as exciting! Yet its a whole different experience, just like when we had our human kids. All 5 of my boys are completely different!
Ill tell you Roo is very even tempered, so he himself is not difficult. But raising any pup is time consuming. Balancing family pets and their needs doesn't leave much time for anything. So I guess you either enjoy it or you don't. Ive had to work the past two days before my official vacation time began! I'm glad about that! My son had puppy duty and did a great job, only a few phone calls asking...."Mom, hes crying  will he stop soon?" Such a sweetheart.
Roo is settling , each day he seems more confident with his
new surroundings. As you will see below the two are now playing, and Im not sure if Im being over cautious or not because sometimes I stop the play....Roxy is sooo powerful and he may be a chunker but he is still only 8 weeks old? While breaking up Roxy and Roo last night Roxys head slammed into my nose, I heard the crack and than came the blood! :0 Broken nose..:uhoh: 


Alfie's Girl said:


> AWWWWeeeeee Kathleen Roo is ADORABLE!  ugh I just want to scoop him up and kiss his smoochy face!  The next 10 months till I get Harry are gonna go SO slow!!!!
> 
> The April Crew have puppy fever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Charlotte it will go by slow.....than it speeds up and than its just plain torture! This boy is definitely smooch-able, everyone kisses his face !!!
I took him to the dementia unit Sat. And it went great. I was very pleased at what Roo accomplished in 20 min time. Sooo many smiles and the staff and family members of one woman were elated that their mom spoke to me and to Roo when she hadn't spoken in over 4 months! We are headed back this week again and may go up onto the other units. And we are going to the Police Dept....to socialize a bit.


jweisman54 said:


> Definite puppy fever here.
> 
> Yesterday, my daughter brought her 4 year old female chocolate lab over to play with Izzy for the afternoon and evening. They got along so well....I was so shocked. They shared Izzy's toys and waited while each one ate their dinner. It was so cute, but I don't think I could really handle having two dogs at the same time.........maybe if I was younger, LOL!


Its a fair amount of added work ....but I like it. I'm very glad hes here...we all are.



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Congrats! That is so amazing!





ILoveMyGolden said:


> OMG Roo is sooooooo cute, holy heck.
> 
> Bahhhhhh I want to cuddle with him!
> 
> Just home from the cottage for a few days, man it was awesome. Fin has finally figured out being in the water with the fish all around him, and is nutso hunting for them, so so so cute. Exhausted now!
> 
> Playdate tomorrow night with his sister and their new pup, I can't wait to see him!
> 
> Back to work for me tomorrow, been off for 34 days, this sucks!





jackie_hubert said:


> Lol!
> 
> He is such a cutie. Love the photo of him just sitting pretty!
> 
> Absolutely no puppy fever here. Worked all weekend with a litter of undersocialized dumpster pups. Don't have the energy to come home to more puppy, haha! I'm getting old...
> 
> I shall live vicariously through your puppies.


I hope you share some of the pictures of your play date!


jweisman54 said:


> I have to agree with Jackie here and live vicariously through all the other pups.





Jamm said:


> It will be a while until I get a puppy again, probably 5-6 years from now.. maybe more! But as soon as Joey and I move out onto our own im adopting him a little baby bro.. so when he is 3 or 4.. i'll get a 1yr old.. or who knows maybe i'll just get a puppy and adopt  LOL. But all these puppies coming home on the forum have that big squishy face that I LOVEEE<333 I know I still do have a long way to wait but it doesnt hurt in starting breeder re-search now! The next puppy I definitely do want to show so I will be going back to Joey's breeder for sure for another Ambertru puppy, but I also have a few favourites in the states and canada that id LOVE a puppy from. I love Delmarvara(sp) dogs, I love ashleigh's dogs (chantilly(sp) goldens) and Doolin goldens!! Im sure there are so many more that I have to discover!  And I totally want to adopt a red boy or girl. I really can't see myself having any female dogs though.. maybe i'll try it out sometime  LOL
> 
> wow enough rambling about my future dogs.... Kathleen, I think we need more Roo Pics!!


Jamm your so young yet... you have tons of time to do all you want to do. And you are soooo right there are some absolutely beautiful pups from the breeders mentioned. Ill stick to being a Delmarva girl 
Don't say I didn't warn you about all the pictures!


Oh and I want to say a very very big CONGRATS:wavey: to Diana and:smooch: her star pup!!!!! CGC Award! I agree, I felt Roxy could have done so much better, but she passed and I think if I had waited till she was more mature it have been easier.....maybe not. I know how much work goes into training for that CGC! Good job girls!


----------



## jweisman54

I love the picture of Roo on his back and Roxy looking over him. 

How is your nose? Ouch, that must have hurt. I hope you are ok.

Keep the pics coming when you can.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aaaah oh my word Roo is too adorable for words!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Haha awww but still Charlotte you must be SO excited for little Harry! You MUST post photo's here as well.


I am SO excited! You bet I will post a zillion photos when the time comes! 

KAthleen, hope your nose is okay!


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> I love the picture of Roo on his back and Roxy looking over him.
> 
> How is your nose? Ouch, that must have hurt. I hope you are ok.
> 
> Keep the pics coming when you can.


Only sore if I move it.... like scratching...so...I don't touch it  lol
Unless it causes problems Ill leave it be.....

I took Roxy for her walk super early because of how darn hot it is here...WE ALL FELL BACK TO SLEEP TILL 9!!!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

It's super hot here too, we're having a heat wave. Alfie hasn't had a walk today at all, it's just so hot and humid. He's been sleeping most of the day!


----------



## Jamm

AWWW Roo!!! I love the last one of him looking down on his bone<33 SO CUTE!! Lol I love him


----------



## iansgran

Kathleen, the thread title is My worst whelping ever and the pics are on page 7 or so. In eight weeks you go from a pound or less to 15 lbs wow.


----------



## Stressedgoldenmom

Our Wrigley was born the last week of April. just found this forum yesterday. first time puppy mom. when I told friends that we were getting a golden, they all said "but you're a cat person" ... True that. I'm utterly CLUELESS and constantly wonder how bad I'm going to mess this poor adorable creature up. from what my dog people friends and our trainer has said, Wrigley is a great puppy and he shows a lot of service dog qualities ... Whatever that means. The first 3 weeks we had him, I lost12 lbs and had debilitating panic attacks every 12 hours ... I'm not sugarcoating this because I think a lot of people think that puppies are like babies and they are not ... They are harder than babies. the biggest stress for me was that we have 3 kids, 11, 9 and 6 ... They and my DH HOUNDED me for 2 years ... I WANT A PUPPY, WHEN ARE WE GOING TO GET A PUPPY PUPPY PUPPY PUPPY ... I caved and we have Wrigley. so 3 weeks of panic attacks, the best diet I've EVER been on, I ended up in my doctors office because I slept 4 hours in 4 days. a week on valium and all is good! he's doing great in the weepoo department ... Wish he would bark though, but I've learned to tell. he sleeps great. wish MY KIDS would learn how to act with him ... That was the main root of my stress, turns out ... I also didn't appreciate the kids not wanting anything to do with Wrigley after a week ... Blew my stack when my 9 year old asked if we could put him in a kennel so we could go to the county fair after 2 weeks. I now take the kids to training too .... I know, I should have known ... Mea culpa. 

I love him most when he looks at me when I'm giving him loads of head pets telling him what a good boy he is... I love it when he gets hiccups ... I love that look he gives me when he potties like "see!!!!!". Hope he grows out of the jumping on other people phase in the coming years ... He's over20 pounds and we have a lot of little kids in our neighborhood. I love our 6am and 9pm long walks to avert the zoomies. I love how he appreciates a small piece of ice after our short midday walk before he cools his monkey bits on our marble foyer. bless his heart for putting up with this stupid heatwave!!!!!

So anyway, sorry for being long winded. this has been a very helpful forum so far. thank you all.


----------



## iansgran

We welcome you to the forum even if our pups are a year older than yours. And we wish you well. We have all been through it ourselves so please know it gets easier.


----------



## KaMu

Yes, Welcome to the GRF, I think you will find it a valuable tool

while raising a Golden  We have all been where your at!


!!!!


Stressedgoldenmom said:


> Our Wrigley was born the last week of April. just found this forum yesterday. first time puppy mom. when I told friends that we were getting a golden, they all said "but you're a cat person" ... True that. I'm utterly CLUELESS and constantly wonder how bad I'm going to mess this poor adorable creature up. from what my dog people friends and our trainer has said, Wrigley is a great puppy and he shows a lot of service dog qualities ... Whatever that means. The first 3 weeks we had him, I lost12 lbs and had debilitating panic attacks every 12 hours ... I'm not sugarcoating this because I think a lot of people think that puppies are like babies and they are not ... They are harder than babies. the biggest stress for me was that we have 3 kids, 11, 9 and 6 ... They and my DH HOUNDED me for 2 years ... I WANT A PUPPY, WHEN ARE WE GOING TO GET A PUPPY PUPPY PUPPY PUPPY ... I caved and we have Wrigley. so 3 weeks of panic attacks, the best diet I've EVER been on, I ended up in my doctors office because I slept 4 hours in 4 days. a week on valium and all is good! he's doing great in the weepoo department ... Wish he would bark though, but I've learned to tell. he sleeps great. wish MY KIDS would learn how to act with him ... That was the main root of my stress, turns out ... I also didn't appreciate the kids not wanting anything to do with Wrigley after a week ... Blew my stack when my 9 year old asked if we could put him in a kennel so we could go to the county fair after 2 weeks. I now take the kids to training too .... I know, I should have known ... Mea culpa.
> 
> I love him most when he looks at me when I'm giving him loads of head pets telling him what a good boy he is... I love it when he gets hiccups ... I love that look he gives me when he potties like "see!!!!!". Hope he grows out of the jumping on other people phase in the coming years ... He's over20 pounds and we have a lot of little kids in our neighborhood. I love our 6am and 9pm long walks to avert the zoomies. I love how he appreciates a small piece of ice after our short midday walk before he cools his monkey bits on our marble foyer. bless his heart for putting up with this stupid heatwave!!!!!
> 
> So anyway, sorry for being long winded. this has been a very helpful forum so far. thank you all.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Welcome! Please share pictures!!!!


----------



## Stressedgoldenmom

Him literally chilling over a register vent with AC blowing on him ... SMART!!!










Angel puppy chilling his monkey bits on the marble!










first day ... passed out on my daughter with the blankie he came home with.










Day one ...


----------



## jweisman54

Welcome to the forum.

I believe there is a thread for April 2011 pups that might be helpful to you.

Love the pic of the sprawling out all froggy style. Izzy still does this at 16 months.


----------



## Jamm

Aww guys, I just went back and read the first couple of pages of this thread. Our pups are all grown up now<3


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aww your pup is ADORABLE!


----------



## jackie_hubert

So cute! Love how they can stretch their little legs out like that.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Kathleen, the thread title is My worst whelping ever and the pics are on page 7 or so. In eight weeks you go from a pound or less to 15 lbs wow.


I found it Sheri, thanks....I was looking at Roos newborn pics and it nothing short of amazing how they grow. I'm actually enjoying Roos puphood  He really is a doll. Today I was reminded how sharp puppy teeth are :0 Like tiny razors!



Jamm said:


> Aww guys, I just went back and read the first couple of pages of this thread. Our pups are all grown up now<3


Its true! But thats a GOOD thing Jamm....

*StressedGoldenmom.......Your baby is just beautiful!!!



Today was a very... well...kind of relaxed day. No outings.
If you didn't see this on the other thread I'm adding it here... Ive waited so long to get this particular shot  I missed getting one with Roxy...




























Its a shame I cant seem to stop cutting the head off his pictures


----------



## Jamm

ROooooooooo<33333333


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Awwwwww Rooooooo! :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat

We have Alfie's best bud Sky (labxcollie) staying for the weekend. I'm so pleased as so far they're really calm and just acting as if they've always lived together! Sharing bones and toys and sleeping next to each other!


----------



## Jamm

well today we dropped Jesse and Joey off at their 'camps' and tomorrow we go to florida for 10 nights and 11 days!! Im excited. First time we have left the country in a few years. Im super super excited cuz I get to go to a swimming with dolphins adventure thing!!! So thats gunna be awesome!!!!! I miss my babes though<3333 Its okay cuz when we come back we are here for two weeks and then the cottage for a week!!! YAY.


----------



## KaMu

Jamm said:


> well today we dropped Jesse and Joey off at their 'camps' and tomorrow we go to florida for 10 nights and 11 days!! Im excited. First time we have left the country in a few years. Im super super excited cuz I get to go to a swimming with dolphins adventure thing!!! So thats gunna be awesome!!!!! I miss my babes though<3333 Its okay cuz when we come back we are here for two weeks and then the cottage for a week!!! YAY.


Ahhh You'll have tons of fun!!!! Swimming with the dolphins is great! We did that one year and Id definitely recommend it 
Im sure the boys will be just fine at their resort....


----------



## jweisman54

So, we brought Izzy to a pond this afternoon and she went in willingly but it dropped off and she panicked and we helped her out of the water. She decided to roll in the crushed hardpack afterward. Hopefully bringing her to the ocean tomorrow for a swim.


----------



## iansgran

Good girl, Izzy, swimming is fun once you get the hang of it.
Jamm, do have fun and don't worry about your babies. They will be fine.
Kathleen, what kind of camera are you using. If you are not using a SLR you are not seeing what your picture will actually be so maybe if you voom out a bit, you can crop it later to get the top of the head. Whatever you are using, though, you are doing a great job.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> So, we brought Izzy to a pond this afternoon and she went in willingly but it dropped off and she panicked and we helped her out of the water. She decided to roll in the crushed hardpack afterward. Hopefully bringing her to the ocean tomorrow for a swim.


More pictures Joyce!!!! Glad Izzy had such a good day. She looks very much like Roxy!



Ian'sgran said:


> Good girl, Izzy, swimming is fun once you get the hang of it.
> Jamm, do have fun and don't worry about your babies. They will be fine.
> Kathleen, what kind of camera are you using. If you are not using a SLR you are not seeing what your picture will actually be so maybe if you voom out a bit, you can crop it later to get the top of the head. Whatever you are using, though, you are doing a great job.


Sheri its an old canon rebel at least 8 years probably more like 10 years old..... I will try what you suggested...I should know that but;

Ya know what? I don't want to miss one stinkin second of this pups early days...hes such a sweet boy...Oh my gosh...hes just the best little fella. He melts everyone s heart. People really are amazed at how layed back he is. See there I go.........Im ready to write a novel!!!!

There is one question I have and I have searched the forum. I know that rough play is normal. What Im not sure about is how much rough, bitey face roll on each other is too much? Roxy does not even bother with the Maltese ever. Yet Roo, she sees me put him down and that's it.rough play until I stop it, I'm talking constant, Roo will run to a corner to have an advantage where Roxy cant fit  There is no just walk around with each other or anything quiet and mild for play.
What Ive been doing thus far is I have Roxy time, Roo time and than play between the two...which I have always stopped after about 20 min. Roxy just does not let up!
Any suggestions?


----------



## jweisman54

OMG Kathleen, the picture of him sleeping with his paws in front of him is priceless.

Izzy didn't really swim, rather, she went in the water to see if she could but then got scared because it dropped off immediately.


----------



## jackie_hubert

The rough play between cosmo and our guide dog never stopped! It brought me to tears sometimes. 

We taught a "that's enough" command but she never told him to stop so we rehomed her for her sake and to prevent cosmo from getting the idea that he could do whatever he wanted to another dog.

I think it's great that they're so smitten with each other!


----------



## iansgran

When we had Subiaco he used to play with the shepherd mix next door. She was the best dog but the way they played. OMG it looked like terrible fights and I would have been worried sick if my neighbor hadn't helped me see it was play. There was never an injury by or to either of them, but plenty of slobbery necks. She was older and later had hip issues so the play only lasted a few years but it was terrifing to watch at first. I haven't seen this two dog kind of play at the Golden meetings where there are a lot of dogs, however. They seem to chase and run more then. Talk to your trainer about what are the signs of it going too far. Right now the size is a factor, but usually the little guys belly up if they don't want to play, and Roxy probably needs to show who is boss because I am guessing Roo is going to be a lot bigger than she is none too soon.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Kathleen, this is something I'm already thinking about with Harry coming along, I wish I could offer advice but I don't know myself! Alfie just loves to play! He taunts other dogs to play by pawing them and then dropping to the floor?!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Posted lots of pics in the pictures area.....I know two of you have already seen them  

Lazy weekend, we had a yard sale today, Fin got to be very social and was a good boy. I need to work from home a little tomorrow and then not much else planned which is kind of nice!

Roo is so freaking cute....oh man!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Torn on what to do with Fin this Fall.

Trick/for fun class.

Level 1 agility (we've done intro, I don't like the idea of him over jumps really)

or Obedience (Rally-O or straight O)

Decisions, decisions, I definitely want to do something with him!


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> The rough play between cosmo and our guide dog never stopped! It brought me to tears sometimes.
> 
> We taught a "that's enough" command but she never told him to stop so we rehomed her for her sake and to prevent cosmo from getting the idea that he could do whatever he wanted to another dog.
> 
> I think it's great that they're so smitten with each other!


I think your right and hope your right.
On the rare occasion that we are all lying on the bed or something Roo will gently lick Roxys face, Roxy has not reciprocated yet. I think she (Roxy) is being cautious, making sure she is still *my* girl...and she is and always will be top dog. I think she is starting to see that. I dunno, I hope so.
As far as I can tell while trying to analyze their behaviors, They just want to play, and neither one gives in even when they are tired. So I just step in when I think its appropriate. Roo initiates by biting, and than Roxy starts, and vice versa to. Just when I think Roo has had enough Ill put Roxy in a sit and ( with a pocket full of cheerios) no sooner is Roxy in a sit the little bugger is going back for more by grabbing her tail lol. Funny thing is Roo is catching on to things I haven't yet taught or not knowingly anyway. Like, if he goes on my left side and sits and the strangest thing happens.........a half a cheerio gets put in front of his kissable nose 

I do feel like it is toning down a little bit. And only a bit. There are still times when Roo wants to just walk around and torture the cat or lay in the Maltese beds etc. Without Mother Hen Roxy hanging over his shoulder ready to pounce.


Ian'sgran said:


> When we had Subiaco he used to play with the shepherd mix next door. She was the best dog but the way they played. OMG it looked like terrible fights and I would have been worried sick if my neighbor hadn't helped me see it was play. There was never an injury by or to either of them, but plenty of slobbery necks. She was older and later had hip issues so the play only lasted a few years but it was terrifing to watch at first. I haven't seen this two dog kind of play at the Golden meetings where there are a lot of dogs, however. They seem to chase and run more then. Talk to your trainer about what are the signs of it going too far. Right now the size is a factor, but usually the little guys belly up if they don't want to play, and Roxy probably needs to show who is boss because I am guessing Roo is going to be a lot bigger than she is none too soon.


Sheri Roo is belly up 50% of the time they roll and tumble. I cant go by that. I did stop at the training facility today with Roo, we signed up for a puppy class starting on the 20th, there is another Golden the same age in that class so that will be good. They suggested maybe tethering Roxy to me or to the leg of the couch or something so Roo could play with Roxy when he wanted to. It was a good thought but they really cannot have collars on, not the way they play!! Plus they'd get tangled in the lead playing and I can just see injuries happening. They'd get hurt or I would! So that idea wont work. The trainer did say that Bitches rule in male female households  I guess Roxy is letting Roo know whos boss. Now tonight, Roo was even humping Roxy. Silly boy, he cant be top dog if Roxy is  


We did go to a park today for a brief walk after we went to the training facility. Tomorrow is bath day  Roo tried to climb in the tub last night while I was showering so I don't see this as a problem. We'll know tomorrow!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Little humper, lol. Don't worry, puppy humping is just redirected excitement, it doesn't say anything about "dominance". 

Lying belly up is a sign that they trust each other and are being playful, unless the dog looks terrified and is using it as a last straw appeasement behaviour - "fine, kill me now...".

Sounds like they are doing great!


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> Little humper, lol. Don't worry, puppy humping is just redirected excitement, it doesn't say anything about "dominance".
> 
> Lying belly up is a sign that they trust each other and are being playful, unless the dog looks terrified and is using it as a last straw appeasement behaviour - "fine, kill me now...".
> 
> Sounds like they are doing great!


Thank You Jackie ...some of those things I didn't know.....


----------



## KaMu

*Morning play *

*NO!!!!* I *DON'T* want to play patty-cake


----------



## jackie_hubert

Sharky faaaaaccceeeee!!!!!


----------



## iansgran

Kathleen, if you want them to have collars on while they play you can use the premier break away collars. With a tug they pull apart (and can be put back together), and you can use them for walks if you link the leash through both d rings. KeepSafe Product Description - Premier Pet


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> Sharky faaaaaccceeeee!!!!!


Why does that shark face make me laugh each time she does it?! lol. I love that curled up wrinkly nose and looking at her pearly white shark teeth!!!!



Ian'sgran said:


> Kathleen, if you want them to have collars on while they play you can use the premier break away collars. With a tug they pull apart (and can be put back together), and you can use them for walks if you link the leash through both d rings. KeepSafe Product Description - Premier Pet


What we have been doing and this is probably the biggest PIA with the pup and with Roxy is we just leave their leashes attached to their collars Roxys hangs by the front door on her hook, and Roos I leave outside during the day because we are outside so often. I guess he is getting the hang of Sit-collar- on and Sit-collar -off. I have one of those breakaway collars for Mr. Mittens but didn't know they made them for dogs to.... Its not important that they have them on, its just a pain to put on and take off all day.
Its safest.
No pictures today I did take some but nothing to exciting. I should have had my son take pics of Roos first bath....but I got caught up in what I was doing. I wish I could un-bath him! The puppy smell is gone, we are all disappointed lol. Ive been putting my face up to Roos mouth because that still has the puppy breath. The bath went fine the shampooing was perfect but during the rinse he was doing that soft, ever so pitiful cry.... geesh it was making me sad.....
So, he is all dry now and soft and not smelling like a puppy  I trimmed just the very tip of his nails, cleaned his already cleaned ears...and thats it!
I'm going to whisper this so none of the other new puppy moms here think this next piece of info is the norm for 8-9 week old pups....
I told you about Roos first night and how he was up and than went back to sleep till 8:00 or so............_.Well since than, Roo heads to his crate...without encouragement, in my room, all by his lonesome at approx 9:30 every night. I go in when I'm ready for bed or when DH goes to bed and close his crate. He wakes up whenever I do. Since I'm on vacation and don't have to get up at 5, I stay up late and sleep late 9 or 10a.m. That bugger never wakes me up at night, and I sleep as late as I want! I had to wake him up this morning at 10:30!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! _Now...What are the chances of that happening? Slim to none? Roxy was up and rearing to go every single day for close to a year at 5 am. I remember sneaking out of the room to just get a cup of coffee. Nope, she could hear dust move lol And she is still up at 5 am!!!
I am so dang lucky I cant even believe it. DH and I went out for a little while and he said "Roos like a miracle dog"  That was sweet and sums up how we all feel. So, Ive decided to quit my job and stay home and do what makes me happy.




HA!!! JK I wish!!!
Also, today for the first time they (Roxy & Roo) were actually tugging on toys together. Very cute.
We had Roo outside of Barnes and Noble earlier, went looking at the nooks for my son, so that was his outing today. Roo was a Big hit


----------



## jackie_hubert

That's so awesome! Cosmo was like that as a pup too - such an easy puppy. We all know what happened a couple of months later, haha!

Also, a quick confession, I have secretly glanced at the Gaylans website, lol... A few times. No puppy for us though for a long long time. The concept of having a home with a yard in Vancouver is not realistic...


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> That's so awesome! Cosmo was like that as a pup too - such an easy puppy. We all know what happened a couple of months later, haha!
> 
> Also, a quick confession, I have secretly glanced at the Gaylands website, lol... A few times. No puppy for us though for a long long time. The concept of having a home with a yard in Vancouver is not realistic...




Well I am elated to be able to sleep .....Roxy was not an easy pup so this is new for me. But I didn't know it at the time, to me it was just the way goldens were. Ill take this puppyhood for as long as it lasts! I'm ready willing and able for whatever comes next, Ive been primed by Roxy Cakes!

ut oh... Jackies peaking at pups........... yah yah....Just like having kids people want you to wait till the time is right. If I had waited till the time was right I wouldn't have had any kids lol I think Ill peek with you, I hate to be left out ya know.


----------



## jweisman54

Kathleen, those pics of Roxy and Roo are great. I love his little wrinkly face too. Glad you are getting to sleep rather than have to get up at 5 am. 

Now that Izzy is out of the crate and sleeps in her doggy bed (most of the night), she figures that once she is awake it is ok to jump up on me to wake me up at 6. Blah!


----------



## iansgran

Ah, what a good boy. I think Sue picked well for you. Jaro has always been a pretty laid back kind of boy, which is so good for me.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> That's so awesome! Cosmo was like that as a pup too - such an easy puppy. We all know what happened a couple of months later, haha!
> 
> Also, a quick confession, I have secretly glanced at the Gaylands website, lol... A few times. No puppy for us though for a long long time. The concept of having a home with a yard in Vancouver is not realistic...


Oooh puppy fever is doing the rounds!  We've had Alfie's buddy Sky stay over for the weekend and it's been WONDERFUL! Alfie knows Sky is above him in the pecking order and it really changes his behaviour. He is quieter and much less demanding. It's so easy to see that he really needs a brother! They've been even playing tug of war together!


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Kathleen, those pics of Roxy and Roo are great. I love his little wrinkly face too. Glad you are getting to sleep rather than have to get up at 5 am.
> 
> Now that Izzy is out of the crate and sleeps in her doggy bed (most of the night), she figures that once she is awake it is ok to jump up on me to wake me up at 6. Blah!


Hes growing Joyce the wrinkles are not so prominent anymore. My camera stopped working last night, I fooled with it and than just erased all the settings and its working again. The pics I took were blurry and very white  There is one Ill share later that would have been cute were it in focus......
Roo doing good, a few pee accidents. But I just havnt got his pattern down pat yet!

Joyce, Roxy is still up at 5 with my DH she doesn't bother me unless its been awhile since shes been up and I'm still not, at which time she usually jumps up and lays her head on me. Shes a good girl.... We are headed out to swim and see the grandkids, no pups allowed 



Ian'sgran said:


> Ah, what a good boy. I think Sue picked well for you. Jaro has always been a pretty laid back kind of boy, which is so good for me.


It really is amazing Sheri. Hes a perfect fit. I feel like I owe Sue...something!!!!.....I'm very grateful.


Alfie's Girl said:


> Oooh puppy fever is doing the rounds!  We've had Alfie's buddy Sky stay over for the weekend and it's been WONDERFUL! Alfie knows Sky is above him in the pecking order and it really changes his behaviour. He is quieter and much less demanding. It's so easy to see that he really needs a brother! They've been even playing tug of war together!


Thats great Charlotte, now you kind of know what to expect when Harry comes along. Gosh I like that name


----------



## jackie_hubert

KaMu said:


> Well I am elated to be able to sleep .....Roxy was not an easy pup so this is new for me. But I didn't know it at the time, to me it was just the way goldens were. Ill take this puppyhood for as long as it lasts! I'm ready willing and able for whatever comes next, Ive been primed by Roxy Cakes!
> 
> ut oh... Jackies peaking at pups........... yah yah....Just like having kids people want you to wait till the time is right. If I had waited till the time was right I wouldn't have had any kids lol I think Ill peek with you, I hate to be left out ya know.


I can guarantee you that if I got my hands on a Gaylans pup calm would not be the appropriate term for that pup!


----------



## KaMu

I just looked again at the Gaylans site. Its very impressive Jackie. They are upfront about everything...and leave no question unanswered.. And of course, beautiful dogs.
I applaud them.


----------



## jweisman54

So, yesterday my son came out to install a storm door for us. (DH is useless when it comes to these things, but I love him anyway). Izzy followed my son around all day long. Then at about 8:30 when he was getting ready to leave, Izzy just starts going ballistic...jumping up on him and dh and myself like there was no tomorrow. I got her into her Easy Walk to take her out, got outside and she started jumping to grab hold of her leash. She hasn't done this behavior in ages. Any thoughts?


----------



## iansgran

She didn't want her playmate to go home?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> So, yesterday my son came out to install a storm door for us. (DH is useless when it comes to these things, but I love him anyway). Izzy followed my son around all day long. Then at about 8:30 when he was getting ready to leave, Izzy just starts going ballistic...jumping up on him and dh and myself like there was no tomorrow. I got her into her Easy Walk to take her out, got outside and she started jumping to grab hold of her leash. She hasn't done this behavior in ages. Any thoughts?


Hmm, Alfie still has random crazy moments fairly often. I think he is very sensitive to the 'energy' around him. He can sense excitement especially!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo bites his leash every day still!


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> So, yesterday my son came out to install a storm door for us. (DH is useless when it comes to these things, but I love him anyway). Izzy followed my son around all day long. Then at about 8:30 when he was getting ready to leave, Izzy just starts going ballistic...jumping up on him and dh and myself like there was no tomorrow. I got her into her Easy Walk to take her out, got outside and she started jumping to grab hold of her leash. She hasn't done this behavior in ages. Any thoughts?



No idea Joyce. Roxy doesn't bite her leash now. And Roo did a few times and I ignored it. Maybe she was just overly excited, thinking the party was now going for a walk!!!! Shes still young to....I dont know about Izzy but Roxy has tons of energy that needs to be dealt with daily. And if she jumped to get her leash Id think she was overly excited to take her walk!

Oh and walks are for some strange reason fine, minimal pulling on the flat collar, I just need to remind her to slow down, all I want is some slack in the leash, that's all I expect. So our months of practicing "slow" has paid off. What a difference that makes! Ill bet a part of all this craziness is that they are still so young....


----------



## jackie_hubert

I know what you mean about if they're biting on the leash they are too excited to walk. Imagine how hard it is when the only way to exercise your dog most days is to walk them. We get into this terrible cycle of 'dog's got to burn energy so let's go for a walk-then he spends the entire walk jumping and biting at the leash cause he's pent up - so person has to try to wrestle leash fron dog and tell him "no" - so now dog is frustrated by stoping and being on the leash that he bites the leash out of frustration - which then frustrates the person - which only feeds the dog's frustration - which....

Story of my life. And all this to get to the dog park 40 min away. 

Lesson: do not get a performance bred when you don't gave a yard. Never again!


----------



## KaMu

Jackie how about a doggie day care once or twice a week?


----------



## jackie_hubert

The daycares around here are not great...but I think that would make his excitement worse...

We deal with it ok but I can only imagine others don't.


----------



## jweisman54

On that doggy day care subject.....when I boarded Izzy a year ago, it was at a place where the dogs all played together at different intervals during the day. She was there for 10 days and came home a lunatic dog. It took months to get her to the way she is now. Our walks are actually very good with no more pulling using the Easy Walk but then there are those times where, like Jackie says, when they have all this pent up energy and they have to expend it somehow. Some days it is just so frustrating. Last night we had downpours like I've seen in Florida for hours. Izzy had not been out in 5 hours and wanted to stay under my umbrella (lol), well 10 minutes later after both she and I were absolutely saturated, she finally peed and bolted to get inside. Those are the nights I wish we had a fenced in yard.


----------



## KaMu

Joyce I do remember that experience you had and Izzy's difficulties......I was just trying to think of something/anything to help Jackie last night.
If Roxy sees a squirrel all training goes out the window. She wants to listen but cant


----------



## jackie_hubert

I spoke with TNT where cosmo is boarding next week and explained my concern about him becoming a loonie and the girl seemed to really understand and reassured me that they would work on this there. Not sure how much it will set me back monetarily yet...the trainers there all perform with Goldens and Janice Gunn will be there.

We'll see. 

I did buy him a DAP collar and have put it on him.


----------



## iansgran

Jackie, maybe you can find a friend with a fenced yard--and do some exchange. I'll teach your dog, you let mine play in your fenced yard with yours. When my kids were little we had a baby sitting co op, where you watched theirs and they watched yours. Saved money, but also more reliable sitter.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Alfie's pretty good generally on walks now with the canny collar, couldn't walk him with a flat collar yet though. More because I couldn't hold him if he did pull, at least with the canny I have more control. He is really getting good at sitting at every kurb before crossing the road. I have to remind him still but hopefully one day he'll do it without me saying a word. 

I'd say our biggest issues at the moment are the jumping up at people when excited and his excitement when the front door is open and he wants to run out. We have to have 2 people to open the door, one to hold Alfie and one to open the door and hurry whoever it is inside before Alfie escapes.


----------



## iansgran

Charlotte, how are things where you are? We have been seeing terrible video on the news of the riots.


----------



## jweisman54

I am trying to figure out how I will take Izzy out after my other hand surgery in 3 weeks. She is now using the Easy Walk Harness and walking so nicely on it. I can't risk using just a flat collar and having her pull me.

What to do!!!


----------



## iansgran

Keep using the Easy Walk, and is this time you dominant hand? You don't have a fenced yard, do you? Poor Jaro hasn't had a good walk in a month because of the nasty weather, but it is going to be getting better.
Did you all see the hullabloo Charlotte's post about the door dashing caused?


----------



## jackie_hubert

Crazy thread. Sometimes I wish undiscerning people didn't come here for advice because so much terrible advice is dealt out by people with apparent training experience. Eeck! But I know Charlotte isn't going to slam his head in a door...

Joyce, maybe she'll surprise you and be good on the flat collar. I bet she will be. Cosmo is now pretty easy to walk unless there's a dog close by. But I do have to concentrate hard.


----------



## jackie_hubert

About dogs on their back. I wish this was the complete video.
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> I am trying to figure out how I will take Izzy out after my other hand surgery in 3 weeks. She is now using the Easy Walk Harness and walking so nicely on it. I can't risk using just a flat collar and having her pull me.
> 
> What to do!!!


Ohh gosh Id stick with the easy walk right now Joyce and until you have good use of both hands. These dogs are VERY strong. You have YEARS to try the flat collar! Don't even worry about it. Shes doing well, I wouldn't mess with that 



Ian'sgran said:


> Keep using the Easy Walk, and is this time you dominant hand? You don't have a fenced yard, do you? Poor Jaro hasn't had a good walk in a month because of the nasty weather, but it is going to be getting better.
> Did you all see the hullabloo Charlotte's post about the door dashing caused?


Ill go and check it out.

I posted Roo pics in the picture section.....He is growing before my eyes and getting difficult to carry, especially when he wakes up and is happy!!!

Roxy and he are doing well, and she looks happy. Shes such a good girl.


----------



## iansgran

I saw the photos, Kathleen. They are darling.
I just learned my breeder's husband died. I will have to send her a letter. I don't know details, he was a farmer and not 50.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> I saw the photos, Kathleen. They are darling.
> I just learned my breeder's husband died. I will have to send her a letter. I don't know details, he was a farmer and not 50.


Oh no. I'm so very sorry. So young  Too young


----------



## KaMu

So I found these two pics from the other day...
I was laying in bed watching TV with Roo.

This hubby took with a phone camera it was an awful pic but I went to photo shop and made it look kind of neat!














Roo was making me laugh, he was intrigued by the TV and characters


----------



## jweisman54

I tried Izzy on the flat collar this morning and she is fine walking but as soon as she picks up a scent, that is it, it is all over. I can't pull her hard enough, lol, so we will keep using the Easy Walk....at least I don't get the looks from people who think I am muzzling my dog when I used the Gentle Leader.

Today is take your dog to work day. Well, I made that up. I took Izzy back to work with me after lunch. She is doing fine. I brought her a pnut butter kong and some toys. She sniffed around and is now lying down froggy style by my desk.


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


> I tried Izzy on the flat collar this morning and she is fine walking but as soon as she picks up a scent, that is it, it is all over. I can't pull her hard enough, lol, so we will keep using the Easy Walk....at least I don't get the looks from people who think I am muzzling my dog when I used the Gentle Leader.
> 
> Today is take your dog to work day. Well, I made that up. I took Izzy back to work with me after lunch. She is doing fine. I brought her a pnut butter kong and some toys. She sniffed around and is now lying down froggy style by my desk.


 
OMG, that is a cute pic! She looks just like Maggie!

Was it you who wrote a few weeks ago that Izzy's hair was longer, again, along her backbone than on her sides? Well, Maggie's started doing that, too. Her fur is short on the sides, but long and wavy on top. Weird. I hope it evens out, again.

Maggie's the same way with her collar. I usually use the training harness when we go anywhere where I think she will pull, and she does great with that. She doesn't pull REALLY hard with her flat collar, I just get tired of the constant tugging. Maggie lays froggie style, too! It's really cute!


----------



## amandanmaggie

KaMu said:


> So I found these two pics from the other day...
> I was laying in bed watching TV with Roo.
> 
> This hubby took with a phone camera it was an awful pic but I went to photo shop and made it look kind of neat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roo was making me laugh, he was intrigued by the TV and characters


AWWWW......he is SOOO cute!! I want one! 

Maggie is finally cuddling!!! Yay! She never cuddled on the couch with me and the other day, she layed down next to me and FELL ASLEEP!!! Amazing! I thought that day would never come. She's turned out to be the sweetest dog!! I should take a picture next time she does it and show everyone!


----------



## amandanmaggie

jackie_hubert said:


> I know what you mean about if they're biting on the leash they are too excited to walk. Imagine how hard it is when the only way to exercise your dog most days is to walk them. We get into this terrible cycle of 'dog's got to burn energy so let's go for a walk-then he spends the entire walk jumping and biting at the leash cause he's pent up - so person has to try to wrestle leash fron dog and tell him "no" - so now dog is frustrated by stoping and being on the leash that he bites the leash out of frustration - which then frustrates the person - which only feeds the dog's frustration - which....
> 
> Story of my life. And all this to get to the dog park 40 min away.
> 
> Lesson: do not get a performance bred when you don't gave a yard. Never again!


I know about the energy...I take Maggie 5 days a week to the dog park, and I probably should walk her at night, as well, because she has two "crazy" energy times, once in the morning, when I take her to the dog park, and once at night. I usually play fetch with her inside, but it drives me nuts. It's too hot to play outside, so she's running around begging for attention inside. She finally calms down when the sun sets, but she's hyper for a good 2 hours before she crashes. If I stay in Dallas, I think I will get her into an agility class. Well, actually, she has to take pre-agility classes first, which help with her attention off leash. I think that will help to wear her out more.


----------



## amandanmaggie

Alfie's Girl said:


> Hmm, Alfie still has random crazy moments fairly often. I think he is very sensitive to the 'energy' around him. He can sense excitement especially!


 
Maggie does that, too. My mom's 9 year old golden also does that, which is funny to see. This old dog wagging his tail, with a toy in his mouth, rubbing up against you. It's nutso when the both of them are excited at the same time. Maggie still tries to jump when we come home. She's just so excited to see us. We are still working on that.


----------



## iansgran

I finally downloaded some photos I took with my new lens. Let's see if I can upload them here.


----------



## KaMu

Sheri he really really is a beautiful boy and just look at all that coat!? Beautiful! Id say the camera and camera woman are doing an excellent job  Where are the rest of the pics?


----------



## jweisman54

Sherie, he is really beautiful! I can't believe how long all the other golden's fur is, especially the tail fur. Izzy's has grown back but is still on the shorter side...probably because it had to be cut several months ago. Her fur is not wavy anywhere, she has straight fur all over. I found two matts under her armpits. She didn't like when I combed them out but I got them without having to cut them out.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> I tried Izzy on the flat collar this morning and she is fine walking but as soon as she picks up a scent, that is it, it is all over. I can't pull her hard enough, lol, so we will keep using the Easy Walk....at least I don't get the looks from people who think I am muzzling my dog when I used the Gentle Leader.
> 
> Today is take your dog to work day. Well, I made that up. I took Izzy back to work with me after lunch. She is doing fine. I brought her a pnut butter kong and some toys. She sniffed around and is now lying down froggy style by my desk.



 I know that had to make her happy just being with you Joyce. I think its great that you were able to do that! Did you know that its actually take your dog to work Month?!!! Yep it is


----------



## Alfie's Girl

How annoying, I just typed out a long reply to everyone and my internet went down right when I posted it so I lost it! Grrr!

I'll get on later and try again!!!!


----------



## cofam

@inan's gran those are great shots! I love taking pics of my girls and my 4 legged girls too . It's sort of a hobby


----------



## Treble5

heres olly now he has to have surgery on monday morning as his testicles are firmly inside his abdomen so he needs a laparotomy and neutered the vet says they wont drop so it has to be done  and my insurance doesnt cover it but its only money and hes worth it


----------



## iansgran

Treble and Olly welcome. Dont' worry about the surgery, just more complicated than a normal neuter more like a spay. He is a cutie. Let us know how he does.


----------



## jweisman54

So, Izzy went swimming today in the ocean. She had a blast and she was off leash too. Unfortunately, I noticed blood on her paw when we put her in the car to go home. She had a large gash on one of her pads on her front paw. Brought her home and called the Tufts ER vet. Brought her in, she is now in a pink bandage on most of her leg. They flushed it out, gave her antibiotics and pain killers and now we are home. That was a very expensive outing. Let's hope the pet insurance works now.


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> So, Izzy went swimming today in the ocean. She had a blast and she was off leash too. Unfortunately, I noticed blood on her paw when we put her in the car to go home. She had a large gash on one of her pads on her front paw. Brought her home and called the Tufts ER vet. Brought her in, she is now in a pink bandage on most of her leg. They flushed it out, gave her antibiotics and pain killers and now we are home. That was a very expensive outing. Let's hope the pet insurance works now.


Eek! Cosmo's pad heeled amazingly quickly and didn't require a vet visit. Let's hope she recoups quickly too!


----------



## jackie_hubert

treble said:


> heres olly now he has to have surgery on monday morning as his testicles are firmly inside his abdomen so he needs a laparotomy and neutered the vet says they wont drop so it has to be done  and my insurance doesnt cover it but its only money and hes worth it


He is so handsome! Best of luck with the surgery! Is it more difficult to do the surgery now that he's an adult?


----------



## iansgran

Sorry about Izzy. Hope she heals like Cosmo.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Was it one of you who recommended that we check cosmo's thyroid? I cant remember who did. It's not in either of my high arousal threads but I remember someone mentioning it. Cosmo fits the description og HYPERthyroidism to a T, but it's rare so it's unlikely...

Dog Hyperthyroidism - Pet Health Learning Center


----------



## KaMu

treble said:


> heres olly now he has to have surgery on monday morning as his testicles are firmly inside his abdomen so he needs a laparotomy and neutered the vet says they wont drop so it has to be done  and my insurance doesnt cover it but its only money and hes worth it


 Poor Olly.......He will be ok...the hard part is keeping them subdue after the anesthesia is out of their system. Sending positive thoughts for you and Olly on Monday.


jweisman54 said:


> So, Izzy went swimming today in the ocean. She had a blast and she was off leash too. Unfortunately, I noticed blood on her paw when we put her in the car to go home. She had a large gash on one of her pads on her front paw. Brought her home and called the Tufts ER vet. Brought her in, she is now in a pink bandage on most of her leg. They flushed it out, gave her antibiotics and pain killers and now we are home. That was a very expensive outing. Let's hope the pet insurance works now.



Hope Izzy heals quickly. Sounds like you had a great but very long day.....I know you will all sleep well tonight 


jackie_hubert said:


> Was it one of you who recommended that we check cosmo's thyroid? I cant remember who did. It's not in either of my high arousal threads but I remember someone mentioning it. Cosmo fits the description og HYPERthyroidism to a T, but it's rare so it's unlikely...
> 
> Dog Hyperthyroidism - Pet Health Learning Center


Maybe next time your at the vet ask them to just check his levels...?


----------



## jackie_hubert

It was sunrise who told me to get his thyroid checked because he is so skin sensitive still. 

I posted in the health section.


----------



## iansgran

I put a note in your other thread about a dog I know who is hyper. He is pretty old now, so I think it isn't too bad, but not as easily controlled as the reverse.


----------



## jweisman54

*First time in the ocean*


----------



## jweisman54




----------



## jackie_hubert

Wow Izzy! Good job!


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


>


Awwwe!!!! Joyce that video had me smiling BIG. She looked so darn happy!
I love seeing them sooo happy!!!
How is her foot today!?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

treble said:


> heres olly now he has to have surgery on monday morning as his testicles are firmly inside his abdomen so he needs a laparotomy and neutered the vet says they wont drop so it has to be done  and my insurance doesnt cover it but its only money and hes worth it


Hi there, Olly is so handsome! Lovely to have a second UK April pup!  Which breeder did he come from?



jweisman54 said:


> So, Izzy went swimming today in the ocean. She had a blast and she was off leash too. Unfortunately, I noticed blood on her paw when we put her in the car to go home. She had a large gash on one of her pads on her front paw. Brought her home and called the Tufts ER vet. Brought her in, she is now in a pink bandage on most of her leg. They flushed it out, gave her antibiotics and pain killers and now we are home. That was a very expensive outing. Let's hope the pet insurance works now.





jweisman54 said:


>


 
That's so lovely to see Joyce!  Alfie's still not a water babe!


----------



## Jamm

Hey guys!!! Sorry ive been so absent! We just got back from Florida this evening. We are all SOOO tired. I am so burnt I have big blisters all over my shoulders  Im not used to florida sun! LOL Im SOOO excited to Pick up my boys tomorrow!!!!! I got them souvenirs from the USA  Anyway, i'll probably update again tomorrow. Im going to bed now!!! Haha.


----------



## KaMu

welcome home Jamm... Glad you had a good time! The boys are sleeping now so tomorrow will be a big day for all of you


----------



## Treble5

jackie_hubert said:


> He is so handsome! Best of luck with the surgery! Is it more difficult to do the surgery now that he's an adult?


hi thanks for that hes still at the vets there is a large lump on his shoulder as well so he is having that removed as well poor dog jeez its quiet at home without him i miss his feet pitter pattering on the laminate


----------



## iansgran

Treble, when he gets home he will probably be groggy for a day or so, but after that pretty much back to normal BUT you have to keep an eye on his, no jumping, no running, no being his happy self for another week or two. I know the vet will tell you all that, but often you just are not ready for them to look so normal so fast


----------



## amandanmaggie

jackie_hubert said:


> Wow Izzy! Good job!


 
I know you're good with training, so I was wondering if you could help me with a training issue. Maggie is usually really good indoors and even off-leash in the front yard, unless she sees a squirel before I can tell her to stay. Well, she is HORRIBLE at the dog park about coming when I call her. She gets so focused on the dogs that she won't come. Sometimes she does come, but if there is a dog fight that breaks out or she is too far from me, she won't pay attention to me. And it's those times when I need to get her attention. It's so frustrating. I kept yelling at her, today, and even when I got close and was yelling, she still wouldn't come. I had to grab her by the collar and make her sit. And then she tried to bite me, to play, once I grabbed her collar. People stared at me as I yelled at my dog, but I don't know how to get her attention. I whistle, and I even have a whistle I blow, but she doesn't pay attention to it. She listens when I work with her in the front yard, but not at the dog park. What should I do to help her to learn this? It's horrible having people think I am horrible to my dog, and I don't have to yell at her at home, just there. I want to be able to take her places off leash, but I'm afraid to let her go anywhere, if she doesn't listen. HELP!!!


----------



## Jamm

I got my boys!!<3333 We got Joey first so Jesse didn't have to do the long car ride. At first Joey didn't even recognize me!! I saw him from a far and he saw me but it took for me to be right in front of his kennel to get him all excited. It was such an awesome little reunion<3 I missed them so much!!! Jesse meowed the whole way home and they are now both sleeping beside me! Jesse on the couch right on my left and Joey at my feet. Tomorrow we are going to take Joey swimming, he is quite stinky and no groomers are open today to bath him!! LOL Oh well


----------



## iansgran

Amanda, I am so far from being a good trainer it isn't even funny, but maybe you need a really high value treat to get her to come in the dog park. What does she like the very most? And then I have heard that if instead of chasing them you get down on the ground, even lie down, they are more likely to come to you. Might try those. A good recall is really the hardest yet most important thing. You also might not let her off lead in the park until her recall is perfect. Use one of those very long leads.


----------



## jweisman54

amandanmaggie said:


> I know you're good with training, so I was wondering if you could help me with a training issue. Maggie is usually really good indoors and even off-leash in the front yard, unless she sees a squirel before I can tell her to stay. Well, she is HORRIBLE at the dog park about coming when I call her. She gets so focused on the dogs that she won't come. Sometimes she does come, but if there is a dog fight that breaks out or she is too far from me, she won't pay attention to me. And it's those times when I need to get her attention. It's so frustrating. I kept yelling at her, today, and even when I got close and was yelling, she still wouldn't come. I had to grab her by the collar and make her sit. And then she tried to bite me, to play, once I grabbed her collar. People stared at me as I yelled at my dog, but I don't know how to get her attention. I whistle, and I even have a whistle I blow, but she doesn't pay attention to it. She listens when I work with her in the front yard, but not at the dog park. What should I do to help her to learn this? It's horrible having people think I am horrible to my dog, and I don't have to yell at her at home, just there. I want to be able to take her places off leash, but I'm afraid to let her go anywhere, if she doesn't listen. HELP!!!


When I took Izzy to the dog park, I did NOT let her off leash because of all the other dogs that were loose. The only time she was off leash was when she went in the water and even then it was difficult to get her to come. Like you say, her recall is great in the house and even in the yard but I don't know if I would even let her off leash in a larger environment at this time. 

I agree with Sherie about the high value treat to use when trying to reinforce this. I know we have to work on that as well.


----------



## Treble5

well hes back and butchered op went well biopsy result will be back at the end of the week hes tired so tired poor sod


----------



## jweisman54

Poor baby. I hope all goes well with the results. By the way, how old is he?


----------



## Treble5

jweisman54 said:


> Poor baby. I hope all goes well with the results. By the way, how old is he?


thanks he was born in april 2010 as per thread 16 months old


----------



## jweisman54

That is great...another April 2010 pup to add to our collection. Please keep us posted as to how he is doing. Can you share any pictures of him as a pup?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Hey guys!!! Sorry ive been so absent! We just got back from Florida this evening. We are all SOOO tired. I am so burnt I have big blisters all over my shoulders  Im not used to florida sun! LOL Im SOOO excited to Pick up my boys tomorrow!!!!! I got them souvenirs from the USA  Anyway, i'll probably update again tomorrow. Im going to bed now!!! Haha.


Welcome back!  Saw the photos on FB, looks like you had an awesome time! 



amandanmaggie said:


> I know you're good with training, so I was wondering if you could help me with a training issue. Maggie is usually really good indoors and even off-leash in the front yard, unless she sees a squirel before I can tell her to stay. Well, she is HORRIBLE at the dog park about coming when I call her. She gets so focused on the dogs that she won't come. Sometimes she does come, but if there is a dog fight that breaks out or she is too far from me, she won't pay attention to me. And it's those times when I need to get her attention. It's so frustrating. I kept yelling at her, today, and even when I got close and was yelling, she still wouldn't come. I had to grab her by the collar and make her sit. And then she tried to bite me, to play, once I grabbed her collar. People stared at me as I yelled at my dog, but I don't know how to get her attention. I whistle, and I even have a whistle I blow, but she doesn't pay attention to it. She listens when I work with her in the front yard, but not at the dog park. What should I do to help her to learn this? It's horrible having people think I am horrible to my dog, and I don't have to yell at her at home, just there. I want to be able to take her places off leash, but I'm afraid to let her go anywhere, if she doesn't listen. HELP!!!


Alfie's the same, recall with other dogs around...you can forget it! :doh: I think this takes a lot of time to train!



treble said:


> well hes back and butchered op went well biopsy result will be back at the end of the week hes tired so tired poor sod


Bless him, so sad to bysee him like that, he looks so much like my boy! Get well soon buddy!  BTW, what's his reg'd name?


----------



## Treble5

Bless him, so sad to bysee him like that, he looks so much like my boy! Get well soon buddy!  BTW, what's his reg'd name?[/QUOTE]


winston crown of thorns


----------



## Treble5

jweisman54 said:


> That is great...another April 2010 pup to add to our collection. Please keep us posted as to how he is doing. Can you share any pictures of him as a pup?


Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums - View Single Post - Goldens Born in April 2010


----------



## amandanmaggie

Ian'sgran said:


> Amanda, I am so far from being a good trainer it isn't even funny, but maybe you need a really high value treat to get her to come in the dog park. What does she like the very most? And then I have heard that if instead of chasing them you get down on the ground, even lie down, they are more likely to come to you. Might try those. A good recall is really the hardest yet most important thing. You also might not let her off lead in the park until her recall is perfect. Use one of those very long leads.


 
Thank you for your suggestions!! I will try getting some hot dogs. Maybe that will do it. I have taken her across the street to an elementary school to run around and play, and it's the same thing. If she's close to me and there aren't any other dogs, she'll come, but if she's far and playing with other dogs, forget it. I tried taking her favorite squeeky toy to see if that will bring her back, but it doesn't. She will come when it's time to go home from the dog park, because she sees I have her leash and my keys, and she doesn't want me to leave her, but it's hit and miss if I actually try to call her while she's playing. Ugh...it's frustrating. If any others have suggestions, that would be great, but I will try getting something really yummy. Her treats just don't do it.


----------



## amandanmaggie

treble said:


> well hes back and butchered op went well biopsy result will be back at the end of the week hes tired so tired poor sod


 
Poor pup! I hope he feels better, soon.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

amandanmaggie said:


> Thank you for your suggestions!! I will try getting some hot dogs. Maybe that will do it. I have taken her across the street to an elementary school to run around and play, and it's the same thing. If she's close to me and there aren't any other dogs, she'll come, but if she's far and playing with other dogs, forget it. I tried taking her favorite squeeky toy to see if that will bring her back, but it doesn't. She will come when it's time to go home from the dog park, because she sees I have her leash and my keys, and she doesn't want me to leave her, but it's hit and miss if I actually try to call her while she's playing. Ugh...it's frustrating. If any others have suggestions, that would be great, but I will try getting something really yummy. Her treats just don't do it.


She's better than Alfie then!!! Alfie will run the opposite if he thinks it's home time!:doh: I think I'll have to tie an entire roast chicken to a rope to get him to come to me!!!


----------



## KaMu

treble said:


> well hes back and butchered op went well biopsy result will be back at the end of the week hes tired so tired poor sod


 Im sad for the poor guy ........ Was it a large growth he had on his shoulder? He had a lot done today...

Hope hes better very soon.



Alfie's Girl said:


> She's better than Alfie then!!! Alfie will run the opposite if he thinks it's home time!:doh: I think* I'll have to tie an entire roast chicken to a rope to get him to come to me!*!!



That will definitely work. ahhhh... Charlotte could you please video that, Id love to see it


----------



## Treble5

yes it was quite large i would say around 3cm square, the vet didnt have a clue what it was, im hoping that its something hes picked up walking in the fields a foreign body and nothing more serious, he keep trying to play and then drops to the floor and whimpering, i nipped out to the chippy earlier and he was there at the door awaiting my return with a toy in his mouth to give to me trying to wag his tail but without the energy,he melts me every time he looks at me with those big brown soft eyes,mans best friend without a doubt.


----------



## iansgran

So sorry for Olly. I am sure he will be back to his old self in no time. I think it is as hard on us as it is on them. I have a friend named Stan who named his Newfoundland Olly. Kind of funny for those old enough to remember Laurel and Hardy.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Alfie's Girl said:


> She's better than Alfie then!!! Alfie will run the opposite if he thinks it's home time!:doh: I think I'll have to tie an entire roast chicken to a rope to get him to come to me!!!


mmmm....roast chicken. I'd come if you lured me with a whole roast chicken!


----------



## jackie_hubert

treble said:


> yes it was quite large i would say around 3cm square, the vet didnt have a clue what it was, im hoping that its something hes picked up walking in the fields a foreign body and nothing more serious, he keep trying to play and then drops to the floor and whimpering, i nipped out to the chippy earlier and he was there at the door awaiting my return with a toy in his mouth to give to me trying to wag his tail but without the energy,he melts me every time he looks at me with those big brown soft eyes,mans best friend without a doubt.


I think you may have to do some translation here - "nipped out to the chippy"??? lol


----------



## jackie_hubert

amandanmaggie said:


> I know you're good with training, so I was wondering if you could help me with a training issue. Maggie is usually really good indoors and even off-leash in the front yard, unless she sees a squirel before I can tell her to stay. Well, she is HORRIBLE at the dog park about coming when I call her. She gets so focused on the dogs that she won't come. Sometimes she does come, but if there is a dog fight that breaks out or she is too far from me, she won't pay attention to me. And it's those times when I need to get her attention. It's so frustrating. I kept yelling at her, today, and even when I got close and was yelling, she still wouldn't come. I had to grab her by the collar and make her sit. And then she tried to bite me, to play, once I grabbed her collar. People stared at me as I yelled at my dog, but I don't know how to get her attention. I whistle, and I even have a whistle I blow, but she doesn't pay attention to it. She listens when I work with her in the front yard, but not at the dog park. What should I do to help her to learn this? It's horrible having people think I am horrible to my dog, and I don't have to yell at her at home, just there. I want to be able to take her places off leash, but I'm afraid to let her go anywhere, if she doesn't listen. HELP!!!


Some dogs are better at recall than others, much depends on how much the environment stimulates them and how confident and independent they are. A dog who is less sure of herself is going to stick closer. Independence, confidence and curiosity are a good thing so bad recall can mean something good...in a way, lol. 

Failure builds on failure and success builds on success. The more ignored "come"s the worse the recall is going to get. ONLY EVER tell her to come when you already know she will listen. It is more effective for your recall training that you use a different mode to get her back than using your recall word if you think she's not going to listen and then say the recall word as she's making her way to you. 

It's essential that you start out in a very low distraction environment build very systematically upon hundreds of successes before trying this at a dog park. I rarely recall Cosmo at the dog park in the first 10 minutes of arriving. If she's not 100% inside the house and yard I'd not even try outside. They say you need about 10 successess for every failure in dogs but for really solid recall I'd say more like 50:1.

If she's not listening you can try making a high pitched strange noise and run the other way. I gasp really loudly, as if I have just wittnesses him running onto a highway. As soon as she looks at you do all in your power to make yourself as exciting as possible - engage others too. I frantically wave a toy as I run the other direction. Sometimes I throw his favourite ball in the other direction and run for it to create an urgent sence of competition. If I'm pretty sure he'll come I sometimes drop to my knees with my arms open wide and cheer him on as he comes towards me. If I know he's watching me but not moving towards me I sometimes drop to the ground with my back to him and I pretend I've found something absolutely wonderful in the grass. 

EVERY time as soon as she gets near you praise excitedly for at least 15 seconds and reward with a high value item or a game of tug. Then make her sit and allow her to go off only on her release word - this will eventually make her think that coming to you equals getting to sniff and play. This concept that obeying you=fun running around is much better explained in "control unleashed" if you ever plan to read it.

I usually do a recall every few minutes. Once she grasps that you will always be the source of great fun and tastiness she'll get better. 

If you're using a clicker you can also tap on the plastic which may get her to come since the clicker is so highly associated with reward. You can use the clicker too to mark when exactly the recall is finished - is it when she runs towards you, is it when she sits in front of you or beside you, is it when she touches your hand...then reinforce the finishing move every single time.

It sound like you might be building so heavily on failed recalls that I would change the recall word too and try really hard never to use it except when she's going to succeed. It's best to use a word that is clearly destinguishable from other words and sounds fun and exciting.

Oh and never associate the "recall game" with raising your voice or being mad at her. 

None of these are really my ideas - just ideas that are generally used in recall training. I think a lot of this comes from Stephanie's (FlyingQuizini) article she wrote on recall which I can never find...


----------



## jackie_hubert

BTW, Cosmo is now at TNT, hopefully happily playing away. My husband dropped him off at 10:30 this morning. he said the facility was great and quiet and he people were looking forward to meeting him. They were all really calm and guess what, Cosmo was not a totally crazy! Go figure... I've paid for $90 worth of training in calm greetings and behaviour. I hope that he'll get a lot of successful greetings in so that I can finally build on some successes myself!


----------



## jweisman54

That is great information Jackie. Oh and I would so come if a roasted chicken were dangling also.


----------



## Treble5

jackie_hubert said:


> I think you may have to do some translation here - "nipped out to the chippy"??? lol


pmsl ok i went to the english chipshop to buy a cooked fish in batter with some chips ie fries


----------



## iansgran

:--big_grin:Isn't it great to learn your own language all over again


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> :--big_grin:Isn't it great to learn your own language all over again



YEP... Good Ole Fish and Chips


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> BTW, Cosmo is now at TNT, hopefully happily playing away. My husband dropped him off at 10:30 this morning. he said the facility was great and quiet and he people were looking forward to meeting him. They were all really calm and guess what, Cosmo was not a totally crazy! Go figure... I've paid for $90 worth of training in calm greetings and behaviour. I hope that he'll get a lot of successful greetings in so that I can finally build on some successes myself!


Wonderful Jackie....is he staying overnight? A few days?
Will they tell you what they do? Im actually a little bit excited for you!


----------



## jackie_hubert

I've arrived in Toronto! Tomorrow we see to Niagara. We'll have one more day after that. Any recommendations on what to do? Toronto island? Steam whistle brewery? Cn tower? Beach? ROM? Wonderland? 

Cosmo is at TNT 7 nights. We're going to Quebec after.


----------



## amandanmaggie

Alfie's Girl said:


> She's better than Alfie then!!! Alfie will run the opposite if he thinks it's home time!:doh: I think I'll have to tie an entire roast chicken to a rope to get him to come to me!!!


 
LOL...Oh, Alfie, you silly puppy. He would definately run to you for that! But so would every dog in the park. I've taken treats there before, and I attract every dog EXEPT Maggie. I can understand about Alfie...it took me forever just to get to this point. I would love to be able to take her to the lake and let her off leash, but I'm afraid she'll do what she did before, and I don't want that to happen again! Hopefully they'll outgrow this!


----------



## amandanmaggie

jackie_hubert said:


> Some dogs are better at recall than others, much depends on how much the environment stimulates them and how confident and independent they are. A dog who is less sure of herself is going to stick closer. Independence, confidence and curiosity are a good thing so bad recall can mean something good...in a way, lol.
> 
> Failure builds on failure and success builds on success. The more ignored "come"s the worse the recall is going to get. ONLY EVER tell her to come when you already know she will listen. It is more effective for your recall training that you use a different mode to get her back than using your recall word if you think she's not going to listen and then say the recall word as she's making her way to you.
> 
> It's essential that you start out in a very low distraction environment build very systematically upon hundreds of successes before trying this at a dog park. I rarely recall Cosmo at the dog park in the first 10 minutes of arriving. If she's not 100% inside the house and yard I'd not even try outside. They say you need about 10 successess for every failure in dogs but for really solid recall I'd say more like 50:1.
> 
> If she's not listening you can try making a high pitched strange noise and run the other way. I gasp really loudly, as if I have just wittnesses him running onto a highway. As soon as she looks at you do all in your power to make yourself as exciting as possible - engage others too. I frantically wave a toy as I run the other direction. Sometimes I throw his favourite ball in the other direction and run for it to create an urgent sence of competition. If I'm pretty sure he'll come I sometimes drop to my knees with my arms open wide and cheer him on as he comes towards me. If I know he's watching me but not moving towards me I sometimes drop to the ground with my back to him and I pretend I've found something absolutely wonderful in the grass.
> 
> EVERY time as soon as she gets near you praise excitedly for at least 15 seconds and reward with a high value item or a game of tug. Then make her sit and allow her to go off only on her release word - this will eventually make her think that coming to you equals getting to sniff and play. This concept that obeying you=fun running around is much better explained in "control unleashed" if you ever plan to read it.
> 
> I usually do a recall every few minutes. Once she grasps that you will always be the source of great fun and tastiness she'll get better.
> 
> If you're using a clicker you can also tap on the plastic which may get her to come since the clicker is so highly associated with reward. You can use the clicker too to mark when exactly the recall is finished - is it when she runs towards you, is it when she sits in front of you or beside you, is it when she touches your hand...then reinforce the finishing move every single time.
> 
> It sound like you might be building so heavily on failed recalls that I would change the recall word too and try really hard never to use it except when she's going to succeed. It's best to use a word that is clearly destinguishable from other words and sounds fun and exciting.
> 
> Oh and never associate the "recall game" with raising your voice or being mad at her.
> 
> None of these are really my ideas - just ideas that are generally used in recall training. I think a lot of this comes from Stephanie's (FlyingQuizini) article she wrote on recall which I can never find...


Wow!!! That's great! I'm going to print these out so I can remember the steps. That's what's hard for me, is the gradual process. I think I skipped a few steps and expected too much. Thanks a ton!! So after she's really good in the front yard, where should I try next? She's still very sniffy distracted in the front, so that might take a while to master, but I was just curious.


----------



## Jamm

jackie_hubert said:


> I've arrived in Toronto! Tomorrow we see to Niagara. We'll have one more day after that. Any recommendations on what to do? Toronto island? Steam whistle brewery? Cn tower? Beach? ROM? Wonderland?
> 
> Cosmo is at TNT 7 nights. We're going to Quebec after.


YAY Jackie!!!!! Dooo CN tower, ROM, wonderland for sure. If you go to the beaches in the east end. (woodbine and queen st east) thats where I grew up. There is a huge pool on the corner of woodbine and lakeshore and I have swam there many times, its gorgeous!!! Wonderland is fun of course, you can check out the new ride windseeker! Its not scary... just high!! Of course Behemoth  And who can forget shopping! Try Vaughn mills (that was my old area as well... my HS is on rutherford and islington just west of vaughn mills) and Yorkdale for sure, eaten centre is awesome as well. You should try to see if there is a home Jays game too, those are always lame but fun  Take pics and let us know how it is!!! OH and if you come back next year you, Justine, Brianne and me should all meet up!!! April pup moms


----------



## KaMu

*Roxy and Roo*

I just have to share what has been happening with Roxy and Roo.
You know that Roxy is high energy and plays literally non-stop with Roo, Ive been here, so I know when hes tired and had enough and when Rox just isn't heeding his hints. Anyway, that's all fine with her, I open the gate and tell her "OK, time for a break" she walks out and no problem.

Yesterday, I broke the two of them up from too too rough play and had Roxy in a down, wait. Roo fell asleep within 5 min. After I released Roxy she was just walking around looking for the right toy.......here she grabbed on of Roos favorites not hers, and came over to Roo and dangled it in front of his face encouraging him to play...she actually did that!!!!. If she were human Id say she was being a brat...lol
Than today I was feeding Roo and I usually have Roxy sit and wait till hes done.. and she does.... she has good manners that way with the other dogs and food that's never been a problem. But my Maltese came in close to Roo and Roxy stood up and blocked her from all angles keeping her from Roos dish  I couldn't believe it
And tonight the thing that had me nearly in happy tears is that Roo was sleeping next to me by my feet on his mat. I let Roxy in the room with us and kept her off his mat so he could sleep. She layed down close but not on the mat. (they have never slept next to each other) Roo must have been having a dog dream and was whimpering, Roxy jumped up came over and sniffed his face and than lay her head on his neck than looked up and softly licked the bridge of his nose and than layed her head around his and it was actually very touching to see. As bold as my girl is, she really is looking out for baby Roo now.

Being home these two weeks and spending all this time with them has really been quite the + experience. To be able to see this friendship develope and watch Roxy in the past 3 days.... watch out for and want to be with AND try to wake up her brother to play even though hes too tired and now sleep with him and cuddle is awesome!!!!

I'm thrilled with how things have turned out thus far. Right now they are both on the mat sleeping nicely. This is a first and what Ive hoped for but worried about for months.


----------



## jweisman54

OMG, that is wonderful Kathleen. Roxy seems to becoming the doting surrogate mom to Roo. I hope you can get some pictures of them together like this. They are clearly bonding.


----------



## iansgran

Roxy, you rock as mamma/big sister. 
Jackie, we took a trip to Toronto just before my youngest went off to college, and loved the city. So cosmopolitan. All the different languages and peoples and foods. In Niagara you can stay on the Canadian side. The American side was really circus junky like (well that was a good number of years ago).


----------



## Jamm

Aww Kathleen thats so great to hear about Roxy and Roo!!!! <3


----------



## Jamm

Joey has been doing the cutest thing. When we are in the basement and I am laying on the couch, beside the couch is a table kinda squished behind/beside the two couches. Joey ALWAYS gets stuck there. Always. He follows his ball under the table, lays down and chews it and then when his ball gets back out he realizes he cant. So he put his head on the arm rest where my head is and begins really quietly whimpering and licking my ear. When I ask him if he is stuck he woofs, then i have to pick him up and lift him out. LOL. After I get him out he is SOO happy, hes like 'you just saved me mom, yay!!!!!' and he sits at my feet just looking at me. LOL its very cute. I'll have to get it filmed sometime. After he does this TWICE, he lays down at the opposite end of the basement.... just looking at me lol.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Ian'sgran said:


> Roxy, you rock as mamma/big sister.
> Jackie, we took a trip to Toronto just before my youngest went off to college, and loved the city. So cosmopolitan. All the different languages and peoples and foods. In Niagara you can stay on the Canadian side. The American side was really circus junky like (well that was a good number of years ago).


We're just waiting in line for a brewery tour. Did CN tower this morning ( meh...). Super excited to go to the ROM later today - the archaeologist in me is freaking out!

As for the city, it's huge! The first thing I noticed is that it's a lot less multicultural than Vancouver. Odd to see so many white people! 

We're actually doing Niagara tomorrow - discovered the museum was free today so switched our plans.


----------



## iansgran

I think Toronto may have specific areas for different nationalities. But then things may have changed a lot. I remember we went to mass at a church by the airport and it was Pentecost, and the church had the prayers of the faithful in something like 17 languages by people from each of those countries. I was blown away.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> OMG, that is wonderful Kathleen. Roxy seems to becoming the doting surrogate mom to Roo. I hope you can get some pictures of them together like this. They are clearly bonding.


 I was starting to worry a little. But these past few days have me feeling a whole lot better. Joyce, I had the camera right next to me, I did for an instant think....I should get a pic of this!....but no lights were on except the computer and I did not want to ruin that moment...silly I know....



Ian'sgran said:


> Roxy, you rock as mamma/big sister.
> Jackie, we took a trip to Toronto just before my youngest went off to college, and loved the city. So cosmopolitan. All the different languages and peoples and foods. In Niagara you can stay on the Canadian side. The American side was really circus junky like (well that was a good number of years ago).


Ive never been there but have heard the same about the Canadian side being so so nice. Its still that way Sherie. My Dad was just there a few weeks ago...


Jamm said:


> Aww Kathleen thats so great to hear about Roxy and Roo!!!! <3





Jamm said:


> Joey has been doing the cutest thing. When we are in the basement and I am laying on the couch, beside the couch is a table kinda squished behind/beside the two couches. Joey ALWAYS gets stuck there. Always. He follows his ball under the table, lays down and chews it and then when his ball gets back out he realizes he cant. So he put his head on the arm rest where my head is and begins really quietly whimpering and licking my ear. When I ask him if he is stuck he woofs, then i have to pick him up and lift him out. LOL. After I get him out he is SOO happy, hes like 'you just saved me mom, yay!!!!!' and he sits at my feet just looking at me. LOL its very cute. I'll have to get it filmed sometime. After he does this TWICE, he lays down at the opposite end of the basement.... just looking at me lol.


awwwe....maybe Im too much of a mushy lovey kinda person, but I do really feel good when I see things like this between my dogs or with a dog.
Now I can just picture that Jamm, much to cute! Hes thinking and thanking you also  Love it.


jackie_hubert said:


> We're just waiting in line for a brewery tour. Did CN tower this morning ( meh...). Super excited to go to the ROM later today - the archaeologist in me is freaking out!
> 
> As for the city, it's huge! The first thing I noticed is that it's a lot less multicultural than Vancouver. Odd to see so many white people!
> 
> We're actually doing Niagara tomorrow - discovered the museum was free today so switched our plans.


Sounds like a great vacation!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

treble said:


> i nipped out to the chippy earlier and he was there at the door awaiting my return with a toy in his mouth to give to me trying to wag his tail but without the energy,he melts me every time he looks at me with those big brown soft eyes,mans best friend without a doubt.


Couldn't agree more! 



jackie_hubert said:


> I think you may have to do some translation here - "nipped out to the chippy"??? lol


LOL!  Fish and Chips are a staple of the British diet! 



amandanmaggie said:


> LOL...Oh, Alfie, you silly puppy. He would definately run to you for that! But so would every dog in the park. I've taken treats there before, and I attract every dog EXEPT Maggie. I can understand about Alfie...it took me forever just to get to this point. I would love to be able to take her to the lake and let her off leash, but I'm afraid she'll do what she did before, and I don't want that to happen again! Hopefully they'll outgrow this!


I've been there too, even at obedience class I'd attract a following while Alfie was off being naughty!  Alfie is getting there very very slowly - there's hope for us yet!!!



KaMu said:


> I just have to share what has been happening with Roxy and Roo.
> You know that Roxy is high energy and plays literally non-stop with Roo, Ive been here, so I know when hes tired and had enough and when Rox just isn't heeding his hints. Anyway, that's all fine with her, I open the gate and tell her "OK, time for a break" she walks out and no problem.
> 
> Yesterday, I broke the two of them up from too too rough play and had Roxy in a down, wait. Roo fell asleep within 5 min. After I released Roxy she was just walking around looking for the right toy.......here she grabbed on of Roos favorites not hers, and came over to Roo and dangled it in front of his face encouraging him to play...she actually did that!!!!. If she were human Id say she was being a brat...lol
> Than today I was feeding Roo and I usually have Roxy sit and wait till hes done.. and she does.... she has good manners that way with the other dogs and food that's never been a problem. But my Maltese came in close to Roo and Roxy stood up and blocked her from all angles keeping her from Roos dish  I couldn't believe it
> And tonight the thing that had me nearly in happy tears is that Roo was sleeping next to me by my feet on his mat. I let Roxy in the room with us and kept her off his mat so he could sleep. She layed down close but not on the mat. (they have never slept next to each other) Roo must have been having a dog dream and was whimpering, Roxy jumped up came over and sniffed his face and than lay her head on his neck than looked up and softly licked the bridge of his nose and than layed her head around his and it was actually very touching to see. As bold as my girl is, she really is looking out for baby Roo now.
> 
> Being home these two weeks and spending all this time with them has really been quite the + experience. To be able to see this friendship develope and watch Roxy in the past 3 days.... watch out for and want to be with AND try to wake up her brother to play even though hes too tired and now sleep with him and cuddle is awesome!!!!
> 
> I'm thrilled with how things have turned out thus far. Right now they are both on the mat sleeping nicely. This is a first and what Ive hoped for but worried about for months.


That is so so so adorable Kathleen, I hope Alfie and Harry will be like that too! Alfie is the type who wants to play all the time too! 



Jamm said:


> Joey has been doing the cutest thing. When we are in the basement and I am laying on the couch, beside the couch is a table kinda squished behind/beside the two couches. Joey ALWAYS gets stuck there. Always. He follows his ball under the table, lays down and chews it and then when his ball gets back out he realizes he cant. So he put his head on the arm rest where my head is and begins really quietly whimpering and licking my ear. When I ask him if he is stuck he woofs, then i have to pick him up and lift him out. LOL. After I get him out he is SOO happy, hes like 'you just saved me mom, yay!!!!!' and he sits at my feet just looking at me. LOL its very cute. I'll have to get it filmed sometime. After he does this TWICE, he lays down at the opposite end of the basement.... just looking at me lol.


Aww you must film it! I can just imagine it!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Only approximately 32 weeks till Harry is born!!!!! 40 weeks till he comes home!!!!!!! .......................................


----------



## iansgran

Though I have only been in England and Scotland at the airport, I do know what a chippy is--being an anglophile and naming my first born Elizabeth Regina (for the rest of you that means Queen Elizabeth). Way back in college I was an English major and the Elizabeth period was my specialty.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Chips and fish is what my home town in BC is known for - it's an old part of the city where fishing and canning was the main industry. Never heard the term "chippy" though, haha!

40 weeks eh? That's what, 9 months? I thought waiting a couple of months was tough!! 

We need some more pics of Roo and her little buddy!

BTW, the ROM was amazing. I stuck mostly to my area of course - ancient Medditteranean - which was fine cause the dinosaur and natural history museums were crowded with little screaming children - I have NO patience for misbehaved kids in museum! Lol.


----------



## KaMu

Alfie's Girl said:


> Only approximately 32 weeks till Harry is born!!!!! 40 weeks till he comes home!!!!!!! .......................................



Its not THAT far really....it will be here before you know it!


No big "firsts" today other than a pee on the carpet  Naturally it was my fault. He did come and let me know he had gone though lol

Heres to let you see just how big he is getting already. Ill get an official weight on him next Thursday when he goes to the vet 
I know hes grown because each morning I carry him up the steps and it is becoming increasingly more difficult to carry him. This is how I carry him usually and he still just hangs there unphased


----------



## iansgran

Growing like a weed for sure. Roo you must be one happy little fellow.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Growing like a weed for sure. Roo you must be one happy little fellow.


That he is  These are a few from today, I went outback with him but there are waaaay to many mushrooms and he unlike Roxy cant get to them fast enough. Ive ignored them because Roxy could care less about them, I smoosh them if I see them but thats it. Now tomorrow morning Ill head out there and get rid of all them! I took these pics but that was it for today.

Jackie, its hard to get decent pics of the two of them indoors but Ill try tomorrow if not tonight.
He carried this stick all over the yard for the longest time, until he saw the mushrooms!


----------



## Jamm

He has the CUTEST little face<3


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Awwww Kathleen he's the cutest pup ever! :heartbeat He's grown so much already!


----------



## iansgran

Question for Charlotte and Treble. Do female English type Goldens have the same broad heads as the males?


----------



## jweisman54

Kathleen, can I borrow Roo? Ilove him!


----------



## jweisman54

So, last night Izzy woke us up around 1 and we kept telling her to go back to sleep. She wouldn't, so I took her out and she peed. She NEVER does this! Go back to bed and she still wouldn't lie down. Finally husband went in other room to sleep and Izzy settled down. She woke me at 6:30 and before I could take her out she started to do the heaving thing and I got her into the bathroom in time and what came up was gross. The only way I can describe it is this (sorry for being so graphic) it looked like one gigantic poop that came from her mouth. I flushed it and took her out and she did poop outside. Don't know what to make of it. Thought she ate a sock or something because there was one on her foot to protect the gash. I will also repost this on the main forum.


----------



## iansgran

How is Izzy this morning? Jaro threw up a rock last night. They are still eating anything and everything. Have to watch them all the time.
I got some Cosequin DS plus, a joint supplement, for Jaro from Costo online. My vet said she didn't think we had to start yet, but IowaGold and Sally'smom both seem to, so I am.


----------



## jweisman54

I am going home shortly at lunchtime to take her out. Hopefully it was just something she ate. It was just so gross though! 

Is the Cosequin a good joint supplement? Should we all be using that on our pups?


----------



## Treble5

Ian'sgran said:


> Question for Charlotte and Treble. Do female English type Goldens have the same broad heads as the males?


no imo english female goldens look very different smaller heads no doubt a smaller brain too  olly is back to his old self today its hard to keep him calm he wants to play im mithered about the histology report tomorrow buy hey ho hes getting well looked after


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sgran said:


> Question for Charlotte and Treble. Do female English type Goldens have the same broad heads as the males?


I don't really know really, I think there are subtle differences??? 



jweisman54 said:


> So, last night Izzy woke us up around 1 and we kept telling her to go back to sleep. She wouldn't, so I took her out and she peed. She NEVER does this! Go back to bed and she still wouldn't lie down. Finally husband went in other room to sleep and Izzy settled down. She woke me at 6:30 and before I could take her out she started to do the heaving thing and I got her into the bathroom in time and what came up was gross. The only way I can describe it is this (sorry for being so graphic) it looked like one gigantic poop that came from her mouth. I flushed it and took her out and she did poop outside. Don't know what to make of it. Thought she ate a sock or something because there was one on her foot to protect the gash. I will also repost this on the main forum.


Ooh not good. Hope she is okay today Joyce. 



treble said:


> no imo english female goldens look very different smaller heads no doubt a smaller brain too  olly is back to his old self today its hard to keep him calm he wants to play im mithered about the histology report tomorrow buy hey ho hes getting well looked after


Aww he looks so cosy there!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Here's a few of Alfie!


----------



## amandanmaggie

Alfie's Girl said:


> Here's a few of Alfie!


So pretty!!! The only difference I see between English and American is the head. He has a blockier head than the others do. Maggie has a longer nose than even the "normal" American Golden, because she's mixed, I think.


----------



## amandanmaggie

Ian'sgran said:


> How is Izzy this morning? Jaro threw up a rock last night. They are still eating anything and everything. Have to watch them all the time.
> I got some Cosequin DS plus, a joint supplement, for Jaro from Costo online. My vet said she didn't think we had to start yet, but IowaGold and Sally'smom both seem to, so I am.


I know...Maggie will pick up anything and eat it. I wonder if they will ever grow out of that.


----------



## Jamm

He is so handsome!!!!! <3 Ill have to get some new pics of Joey up soon.


----------



## amandanmaggie

KaMu said:


> That he is  These are a few from today, I went outback with him but there are waaaay to many mushrooms and he unlike Roxy cant get to them fast enough. Ive ignored them because Roxy could care less about them, I smoosh them if I see them but thats it. Now tomorrow morning Ill head out there and get rid of all them! I took these pics but that was it for today.
> 
> Jackie, its hard to get decent pics of the two of them indoors but Ill try tomorrow if not tonight.
> He carried this stick all over the yard for the longest time, until he saw the mushrooms!


 
He is SOOOO cute!!! I want one! He's getting so big!!


----------



## jweisman54

I think we all want one like Roo


----------



## iansgran

Everytime I see those pics of Alfie I think of Winston Churchill. And that is a compliment.


----------



## Treble5

olly was quite happily munching on a bone tonight i walked past and he growled i didnt think much of it, but my son came running downstairs and greeted him as usual and the second before i thought be aware of him but said nothing ,next thing he bit my son and left a bruise and blood hes upset ,olly knows hes done wrong and i presume hes in pain but hes being watched now for bouts of aggression


----------



## iansgran

Treble, sorry for you son and you. Sometimes those bones are just too much. How old is your son? Is her very upset about this?


----------



## amandanmaggie

treble said:


> olly was quite happily munching on a bone tonight i walked past and he growled i didnt think much of it, but my son came running downstairs and greeted him as usual and the second before i thought be aware of him but said nothing ,next thing he bit my son and left a bruise and blood hes upset ,olly knows hes done wrong and i presume hes in pain but hes being watched now for bouts of aggression


I'm sorry about Jolly. It's probably just the pain. I hope your son isn't too upset. Maybe if you explain that it's because he's in pain, maybe he'll feel better. I hope all is well in your house, soon!


----------



## amandanmaggie

I have to tell you all what Maggie did, today. You know how I wrote a couple of days ago about her not listening at the dog park and not coming. Well, I thought it was because she couldn't hear me or was too distracted to hear me; well I was hoping that was the reason, but really she didn't come because she didn't want to. 

Tonight, I cut up the hot dogs that you all recommended I get, and took her into the front yard. She LOVED the hot dogs and wouldn't leave my side, even when a person passed by us. This is the best part, though. She did all commands perfectly, and when I said," O.k., you can go sniff," she walked away and began sniffing the ground. I have never used "go sniff" before. I have used "go" when she's bugging me and I want her to go entertain herself, but I've never said it outside. When I whistled and said," come," she came! Amazing what hot dogs can do. But it's sad that that proved how much of a brat she is and how smart she is. Stinky puppy!


----------



## amandanmaggie

amandanmaggie said:


> I'm sorry about Jolly. It's probably just the pain. I hope your son isn't too upset. Maybe if you explain that it's because he's in pain, maybe he'll feel better. I hope all is well in your house, soon!


 
oops...I meant Olly. There was a horse at the ranch I lived at in Virginia named Jolly. Freudian slip.


----------



## KaMu

treble said:


> no imo english female goldens look very different smaller heads no doubt a smaller brain too  olly is back to his old self today its hard to keep him calm he wants to play im mithered about the histology report tomorrow buy hey ho hes getting well looked after


Hoping for a good report from the vet tomorrow! And he sure does look warm and cozy in that bed 


jweisman54 said:


> I am going home shortly at lunchtime to take her out. Hopefully it was just something she ate. It was just so gross though!
> 
> Is the Cosequin a good joint supplement? Should we all be using that on our pups?


I was wondering the same thing is this something they should all be on. Roo has always been on the digestive enzymes and I have been looking at the dogzymes...they look interesting to. But, than I worry that here we are considering all these different enzymes and what not. And they are all good things, but does a year old dog really need all these? I just dont know....


jweisman54 said:


> So, last night Izzy woke us up around 1 and we kept telling her to go back to sleep. She wouldn't, so I took her out and she peed. She NEVER does this! Go back to bed and she still wouldn't lie down. Finally husband went in other room to sleep and Izzy settled down. She woke me at 6:30 and before I could take her out she started to do the heaving thing and I got her into the bathroom in time and what came up was gross. The only way I can describe it is this (sorry for being so graphic) it looked like one gigantic poop that came from her mouth. I flushed it and took her out and she did poop outside. Don't know what to make of it. Thought she ate a sock or something because there was one on her foot to protect the gash. I will also repost this on the main forum.


Joyce maybe it was just her food coming up, you figure it comes up a tube so I think if its been partially digested food it will have form to it like you saw.....Just a guess


jweisman54 said:


> Kathleen, can I borrow Roo? Ilove him!


HMMMM....LET ME THINK ABOUT THIS FOR A FEW MIN.


treble said:


> olly was quite happily munching on a bone tonight i walked past and he growled i didnt think much of it, but my son came running downstairs and greeted him as usual and the second before i thought be aware of him but said nothing ,next thing he bit my son and left a bruise and blood hes upset ,olly knows hes done wrong and i presume hes in pain but hes being watched now for bouts of aggression


It may be his discomfort than again if I were going to give a frozen raw marrow bone to Roxy, I would never allow a child or adult for that mater to go near the dog. Thats just me though. They love them and sometimes may be posessive of their bones. How about next time putting him in a crate, maybe he will feel he is safe with his bone. I have a 14 yr old son and he has been told that he is never to interrupt a dog when hes sleeping or eating, that's just the rule of the house and has been for years. I hope your son is ok  I know that had to scare him.


amandanmaggie said:


> I have to tell you all what Maggie did, today. You know how I wrote a couple of days ago about her not listening at the dog park and not coming. Well, I thought it was because she couldn't hear me or was too distracted to hear me; well I was hoping that was the reason, but really she didn't come because she didn't want to.
> 
> Tonight, I cut up the hot dogs that you all recommended I get, and took her into the front yard. She LOVED the hot dogs and wouldn't leave my side, even when a person passed by us. This is the best part, though. She did all commands perfectly, and when I said," O.k., you can go sniff," she walked away and began sniffing the ground. I have never used "go sniff" before. I have used "go" when she's bugging me and I want her to go entertain herself, but I've never said it outside. When I whistled and said," come," she came! Amazing what hot dogs can do. But it's sad that that proved how much of a brat she is and how smart she is. Stinky puppy!


That worked for us to! UNTIL Roxy got bored with them, I think I overused them........so only use them as a very high value threat...for a part of training that is very important.



Joyce, Ive thought about it.....Ill have to decline that offer at this time.


sniff sniff......I go back to work tomorrow  I'm gonna miss them terribly and seeing my grand babies so much  I trust hubby and my son and heaven knows Ive given enough instructions the past two weeks 

I hope Roo is gonna like 5am! The 9-10-11am days are gone! Poof!


----------



## KaMu

Charlotte Alfie is sooo handsome!!!!!! How much does your Alfie weigh now? Tell me, is he still helping you garden?


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Everytime I see those pics of Alfie I think of Winston Churchill. And that is a compliment.



I had to go back and look again and your right Sherie!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

I understand you not wanting me to borrow Roo, that is ok! Kathleen, how many grandbabies do you have? I only have 1.

Izzy's poor foot started oozing blood again tonight. I was reading up on foot pad injuries and they do take a long time to heal. I wrapped it up again and put a sock over it. 

She also has very soft mushy poops, I am thinking from the antibiotics.


----------



## jweisman54

Alfie is very distinguished looking!


----------



## Jamm

Sorry to hear Izzy's foot re-opened Joyce  Poor girl, I should send Joey over there to give her some TLC


----------



## KaMu

Poor girl.........Just give it lots of extra time to heal just think if you had a wound on your foot when you rest it starts to heal but than you put pressure on it. The wound is healing from the base up, it must have been a significant cut!....
Joyce, I have two grandsons.....

Joyce, I will give Roo a few hugs from you though!!! He he still very very huggable


BTW Jamm.....I ve been waiting for pics of all the April pups..... You were vacationing so we can cut you a break for a few days


----------



## Alfie's Girl

treble said:


> olly was quite happily munching on a bone tonight i walked past and he growled i didnt think much of it, but my son came running downstairs and greeted him as usual and the second before i thought be aware of him but said nothing ,next thing he bit my son and left a bruise and blood hes upset ,olly knows hes done wrong and i presume hes in pain but hes being watched now for bouts of aggression


Aw I'm sorry to hear that. Alfie had the odd occasion of bone aggression when he was a pup. It was quite scary at the time, he turned into a wolf for a few seconds! But he's a softy at heart and I'm sure Olly is too! 



amandanmaggie said:


> I have to tell you all what Maggie did, today. You know how I wrote a couple of days ago about her not listening at the dog park and not coming. Well, I thought it was because she couldn't hear me or was too distracted to hear me; well I was hoping that was the reason, but really she didn't come because she didn't want to.
> 
> Tonight, I cut up the hot dogs that you all recommended I get, and took her into the front yard. She LOVED the hot dogs and wouldn't leave my side, even when a person passed by us. This is the best part, though. She did all commands perfectly, and when I said," O.k., you can go sniff," she walked away and began sniffing the ground. I have never used "go sniff" before. I have used "go" when she's bugging me and I want her to go entertain herself, but I've never said it outside. When I whistled and said," come," she came! Amazing what hot dogs can do. But it's sad that that proved how much of a brat she is and how smart she is. Stinky puppy!


Hehe hot dogs it is! I'll have to get some!  I guess our two are the same - soooo intelligent that they just know when we have a treat that's not worth coming for or vice versa! 



KaMu said:


> Charlotte Alfie is sooo handsome!!!!!! How much does your Alfie weigh now? Tell me, is he still helping you garden?


Thank you!  He's 33kg now, he looks chunky in the photos but in real life I have people commenting that he's quite thin! :uhoh: I guess he could get away with another kilo or so! He still helps in the garden a bit...more by just peeing over plants and slowly killling them! :doh: Thankfully he's generally given up on digging up plants for now, hope it lasts! 



jweisman54 said:


> I understand you not wanting me to borrow Roo, that is ok! Kathleen, how many grandbabies do you have? I only have 1.
> 
> Izzy's poor foot started oozing blood again tonight. I was reading up on foot pad injuries and they do take a long time to heal. I wrapped it up again and put a sock over it.
> 
> She also has very soft mushy poops, I am thinking from the antibiotics.


Aw no, poor Izzy! ..and it's not as if you can tell a dog to rest it's foot!


----------



## KaMu

Charlotte....I didn't think Alfie looked chunky at all in those pics!....


----------



## Jamm

Well Joey is going to the vet this morning for his annual! Then my mom and I are going to take him swimming!!! Its my first day off since ive been back so poor boy has been quite bored!! I'll try to get some pics!! Next week is another ususal week then the week after we will be at the cottage for a week! I bought a new camera lens which should be here by then so i'll get some awesome shots for SURE!


----------



## iansgran

I don't think Alfie looks fat. It is just that his face makes me think of Churchill--distinguished, yes, and serious, and smart, of course.


----------



## Treble5

well good news result came back and its just fatty tissue, my vet did says he would eat his own hat if it was fatty tissue which i will remind him of tomorrow lol ,but his leg keeps going lame now but hes back for a post op tomorrow so will see whats going on with that, my son his fine hes 14 but he wont take olly on now hes fell out of love with him i keep pushing olly near him but hes having none of it,hes frightened of him now but he will come round,


----------



## jweisman54

Glad that Olly is going to be ok.

Izzy ate both socks that I had put on her foot. I looked at the gash and it IS healing now. No more oozing. I think her mushy poops may have been from the rope toy that I got her. She not only would pull the strings out (which were tightly packed together) but she was eating them as well. Now she is pulling pieces of her nylabone apart too and eating it. What to do?


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


> Glad that Olly is going to be ok.
> 
> Izzy ate both socks that I had put on her foot. I looked at the gash and it IS healing now. No more oozing. I think her mushy poops may have been from the rope toy that I got her. She not only would pull the strings out (which were tightly packed together) but she was eating them as well. Now she is pulling pieces of her nylabone apart too and eating it. What to do?


Maggie did that with her rope, too. The first one I bought had just 2 knots, one on each end. She actually untied one end and began pulling the strings out and eating them. I had to throw that one away so it wouldn't injure her.

Glad to hear Izzy is doing better. Poor thing. It's so hard to keep them off of their feet. Hope she heals completely soon.


----------



## iansgran

Jaro is eating everything is sight lately, too. I have to really keep my eyes on him. I have removed as many toys that he can shred as I can find. Think I will get some new fleece and braid some more tugs this weekend. One of us dropped a pack of playing cards in the mudroom. Jaro kept showing up with a card in his mouth, I would get a piece of bread and tell him to drop it. This went on for about four cards until I figured out where they were and picked them up. Who has who trained?
Glad Izzy and Olly are on the mend. Waiting to see more pics of Roo. They change so fast at that age. At 16 months Jaro seems almost the same as he did at a year.


----------



## amandanmaggie

KaMu said:


> Charlotte....I didn't think Alfie looked chunky at all in those pics!....


I second that...Alfie doesn't look overweight.

Thanks for the tips about the hot dogs. I will only use them when doing off-leash training in non-fenced in areas. Did you ever start using them, again?


----------



## amandanmaggie

So, you all know I was laid off about a month ago and have busily looking for a job. This is my first time being laid off and having difficulty finding something. Something always came up quickly for me, and this is the first time that I have actually had to majorly stress about not finding a job.

I've applied to like 40 jobs over the last month, and some have not closed yet, especially this one job that I REALLY want working for a relief organization in Virginia. Well, I got a call, today, about a job in Dallas, which is not the area i want to stay in, for a position that I really don't want to do, but is a full time job with benefits. I just don't know if I should wait for the job I REALLY want or take this one because it's a job and jobs are hard to find right now. What has been you all's experience in this situation? What should I do? I'm going on the interview for the job I don't want on Tuesday. I may not get it, but I wanted to be able to answer them, in case they offer it to me. Thanks for any opinions!


----------



## iansgran

I know they used to say find the job you love, but in this economy I would take a job flipping burgers if it was the only one open. (Glad I'm retired.) They are saying that some employers are not even looking at people who don't have a current job, the situation is so bad they just write off all those people because there are 100 more in line. My daughter in law who has a degree in philanthropy (yes they have such studies) and has always worked for non-profit organizations had a job she didn't like so much, then changed and liked that one less, so went back to the place she had been -- but the staff has changed and the job description, too. So you just never know. Good luck, I am keeping you in my good thoughts and prayers. Been where you are.


----------



## jweisman54

hmmm, tough question. Do you want to stay in Texas or do you want to move? I have taken jobs that I did not want only to quit at some point because I hated the job. That being said, you have to decide if you would stay at this job or would you rather wait until something more to your liking comes along. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## KaMu

Again I spent 30 min typing replies and it disappeared into cyber space. Can I tell you just how frustrating that is?


----------



## iansgran

cyber gremlins


----------



## KaMu

Sherie Im almost glad you mentioned pics I wasnt going to take any.....And I so know Id be sorry, so Ill post them and than have to get ready for bed.


----------



## KaMu

See what a good boy I am Mommy?



















His favorite toy is soaking wet with slobber.....lol




















Now Roxys got the ball










Not for long









Look at Roos butt here lol











OOOOO LOOOK ROX



















Hey Mom watcha doin in the corner there (I fell back getting a pic lol)







































unfortunately I love most of the pics lol


----------



## iansgran

I love them too. Make me smile big.


----------



## jweisman54

OMG, those pictures are just great. I love those sharp little baby teeth. He seems to be growing so fast! You will have to post weekly pics of Roo and Roxy!


----------



## iansgran

Kathleen, I was looking at Delmarva's web site and saw one of the females Loon e toons. Is that Roo's littermate? If Sue is keeping her you will be able to watch her grow up as Roo does.


----------



## jackie_hubert

How cute! Please keep the pics coming. 

I miss my boy but we're going home today so it will only be another day. We pick him up tomorrow and then I get to see him after work tomorrow night.

I'm in Montreal right now. Went to the wedding we came here for yesterday. I thought Montreal was going to be impossible because of the high smoking rate (I have a condition that makes it impossible to be around cigarette smoke/perfumes, etc) but I discovered that it's okay in the mornings - only the healthy people are out, so we've been checking out the neighbourhood. Found an excellent pastry shop - mmmmmm...best croissants in the world!

We didn't get to see much of the city but are planning to be back here in a couple of years. Will also do NYC then - never been there.


----------



## jweisman54

I am sure Cosmo will be looking forward to seeing you as well.

Decided to take the hubby on a little mini vacation next weekend up North to the White Mountains of NH so I booked Izzy at the kennel for the weekend. My son and his wife have now volunteered to stay at my house so that Izzy can stay in her house. I am so happy that I have a great son. Izzy loves my son so it will work out well.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Kathleen, I was looking at Delmarva's web site and saw one of the females Loon e toons. Is that Roo's littermate? If Sue is keeping her you will be able to watch her grow up as Roo does.


Yep! I was just waiting for Sue to post her picture! Scooby, I love that name, and if shes anything like Roo the name is just perfect! I see Jessie when I look at her 


jackie_hubert said:


> How cute! Please keep the pics coming.
> 
> I miss my boy but we're going home today so it will only be another day. We pick him up tomorrow and then I get to see him after work tomorrow night.
> 
> I'm in Montreal right now. Went to the wedding we came here for yesterday. I thought Montreal was going to be impossible because of the high smoking rate (I have a condition that makes it impossible to be around cigarette smoke/perfumes, etc) but I discovered that it's okay in the mornings - only the healthy people are out, so we've been checking out the neighbourhood. Found an excellent pastry shop - mmmmmm...best croissants in the world!
> 
> We didn't get to see much of the city but are planning to be back here in a couple of years. Will also do NYC then - never been there.


Thanks Jackie, So glad you and hubby are relaxing and haveing some time away together. Im sure Cosmo is fine and I anxiously await a detailed report on how training went!!! 


jweisman54 said:


> I am sure Cosmo will be looking forward to seeing you as well.
> 
> Decided to take the hubby on a little mini vacation next weekend up North to the White Mountains of NH so I booked Izzy at the kennel for the weekend. My son and his wife have now volunteered to stay at my house so that Izzy can stay in her house. I am so happy that I have a great son. Izzy loves my son so it will work out well.


 Thats good Joyce! That really is the best case scenario...to have a family member just live there while your gone. Its really minimal if any stress for the dog.


----------



## iansgran

Glad you son is helping, Joyce. I know my daughter can take Jaro if we go away for a bit, which is a big help, although, he seemed to do fine with the trainer when we had to leave for her wedding.


----------



## amandanmaggie

Ian'sgran said:


> I know they used to say find the job you love, but in this economy I would take a job flipping burgers if it was the only one open. (Glad I'm retired.) They are saying that some employers are not even looking at people who don't have a current job, the situation is so bad they just write off all those people because there are 100 more in line. My daughter in law who has a degree in philanthropy (yes they have such studies) and has always worked for non-profit organizations had a job she didn't like so much, then changed and liked that one less, so went back to the place she had been -- but the staff has changed and the job description, too. So you just never know. Good luck, I am keeping you in my good thoughts and prayers. Been where you are.


Thanks, I appreciate any prayers I can get. This is a rough time. I just want to do something I love, but I'm not sure that is an option right now. I feel like I need to take what I can get.


----------



## amandanmaggie

jweisman54 said:


> hmmm, tough question. Do you want to stay in Texas or do you want to move? I have taken jobs that I did not want only to quit at some point because I hated the job. That being said, you have to decide if you would stay at this job or would you rather wait until something more to your liking comes along. Just my two cents worth.


 
Thanks for your response! To answer your question, I REALLY want to move back to Virginia. I loved it there, and the sooner I can get back there, the happier I would be. But I guess I'm at the point of just taking anything, even if I have to stay in Texas for a while longer, until I find something. I pray I find something I would love to do and fast. I have that interview on Tuesday for the job I would do but probably not want to stay in. It's really close to my house, so I guess I should accept it if they offer it to me. 

Have fun with your hubby!! It should be cooler than here. Of course, I think anywhere in the US is cooler than Dallas right now.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

treble said:


> well good news result came back and its just fatty tissue, my vet did says he would eat his own hat if it was fatty tissue which i will remind him of tomorrow lol ,but his leg keeps going lame now but hes back for a post op tomorrow so will see whats going on with that, my son his fine hes 14 but he wont take olly on now hes fell out of love with him i keep pushing olly near him but hes having none of it,hes frightened of him now but he will come round,


What a relief for you! Hope this leg sorts out too! 



jweisman54 said:


> Glad that Olly is going to be ok.
> 
> Izzy ate both socks that I had put on her foot. I looked at the gash and it IS healing now. No more oozing. I think her mushy poops may have been from the rope toy that I got her. She not only would pull the strings out (which were tightly packed together) but she was eating them as well. Now she is pulling pieces of her nylabone apart too and eating it. What to do?


Alfie's been in an eating frenzy recently too - had to dispose of 2 brand new frisbees as he decided to try and eat plastic! :doh:



KaMu said:


> See what a good boy I am Mommy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His favorite toy is soaking wet with slobber.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Roxys got the ball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Roos butt here lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOO LOOOK ROX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mom watcha doin in the corner there (I fell back getting a pic lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately I love most of the pics lol


So so so so so so cute Kathleen! :heartbeat


----------



## GoldenJona

It has been ages since I've been on this forum; I can't believe this thread is still going strong. Just thought I'd drop by and say Jona is doing good, pretty well behaved and pretty much just lounges all day. I'll try to get some new pictures on here when I have time. From the few pictures I saw, everyones pup looks good.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Nice to hear from you! How are you doing? Did you end up leaving for the military?


----------



## jackie_hubert

amandanmaggie said:


> Thanks, I appreciate any prayers I can get. This is a rough time. I just want to do something I love, but I'm not sure that is an option right now. I feel like I need to take what I can get.


I toally know what you mean. I too am struggling with career related stuff. I ended up taking a leave replacement - a job I didn't really want - and ut was terrible at first. Now things are manageable. I'm done here in Dec though xo then I'll be back in your shoes. 

Prayers for you as you make a decision.


----------



## GoldenJona

jackie_hubert said:


> Nice to hear from you! How are you doing? Did you end up leaving for the military?


I'm doing really good. I don't know if I already said this but I was due to leave in May but I broke my toe a couple of weeks before I shipped so I was not able to ship out. Now with the cut backs and the fact that the specific job I want is the most requested they're working hard to find me a new ship date, so I'm still waiting, working out, and enjoying my time with Jona, friends, and family. I'm ready to start the next chapter of my life!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Hi strangers....!

Busy busy time, I just posted in health forum....something always wrong with our silly Fin!

.....demodex mange? argh.

anyways!

We got photos from wedding photographer and MAN Fin is cuuuute. I am going to post those in photo forum as Bailey is in there too!

Hope everyone and their pups are well. Swamped at work doesn't begin to cover things for me right now, transition time of the year where I am trying to break away from my admisisons responsibilities and swap into recruitment mode! New office today, I get a window! Moving up in the world.

I will try to get back on here more.


----------



## jackie_hubert

If any of you have been following, Henry was put to sleep yesterday -http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/101340-cant-cope-henry-any-longer.html


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

jackie_hubert said:


> If any of you have been following, Henry was put to sleep yesterday -http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/101340-cant-cope-henry-any-longer.html


Oh gosh  Feel for her.....


----------



## iansgran

Yes, the Henry thing made me cry. I have been following those posts since he was little and sickly. Poor woman (I just am assuming the em was female.)

Justine, saw the beautiful pics. Haven't gotten to the health post. Sorry. If it not one thing it is another. 
Edwin, glad to hear from you. Hope the navy gets it all together for you soon. My uncle was a career navy guy--forget the exact rank but he was a cook. They treat cooks nicely in the navy, after all you have to eat their food for 6 months at a time.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Good to hear from you Edwin!  

I saw the Henry thread too, was so so so so sad.


----------



## GoldenJona

Ian'sgran said:


> Yes, the Henry thing made me cry. I have been following those posts since he was little and sickly. Poor woman (I just am assuming the em was female.)
> 
> Justine, saw the beautiful pics. Haven't gotten to the health post. Sorry. If it not one thing it is another.
> Edwin, glad to hear from you. Hope the navy gets it all together for you soon. My uncle was a career navy guy--forget the exact rank but he was a cook. They treat cooks nicely in the navy, after all you have to eat their food for 6 months at a time.



It's actually the Marines but thanks, I don't think I'll be treated very nice :no:


----------



## iansgran

Yes, I remembered that I posted. Both are in San Diego, that is why I got confused. Maybe just old age, too.


----------



## Jamm

Today was my first real day off since being back from Florida. It was so nice to spend the day with Joey!! We went to like 4 pet stores and I got him a dental nylabone and a new antler and both of his foods (he is currently eating 50% pro plan salmon and rice, 50% fromm duck and potato) and we went to the park after. Ive missed him!!! This saturday we go to the cottage for a week so that should be fun  Him and Jesse are getting along suprisngly better then usual! I think they both missed each other when we were away.


----------



## KaMu

GoldenJona said:


> It has been ages since I've been on this forum; I can't believe this thread is still going strong. Just thought I'd drop by and say Jona is doing good, pretty well behaved and pretty much just lounges all day. I'll try to get some new pictures on here when I have time. From the few pictures I saw, everyones pup looks good.


Hi Edwin! Its good to see you post... Hope Jona is doing well 


ILoveMyGolden said:


> Hi strangers....!
> 
> Busy busy time, I just posted in health forum....something always wrong with our silly Fin!
> 
> .....demodex mange? argh.
> 
> anyways!
> 
> We got photos from wedding photographer and MAN Fin is cuuuute. I am going to post those in photo forum as Bailey is in there too!
> 
> Hope everyone and their pups are well. Swamped at work doesn't begin to cover things for me right now, transition time of the year where I am trying to break away from my admisisons responsibilities and swap into recruitment mode! New office today, I get a window! Moving up in the world.
> 
> I will try to get back on here more.


Hey Justine  Fin now has mange  goodness, he needs a break already!

Your pictures were lovely I loved the walk down the isle pics and the setting....gorgeous... You and DH and best man Fin were beautiful handsome and adorable all rolled up into one happy family!!!
Im so glad your day was picture perfect, thats how it should be. 


jackie_hubert said:


> If any of you have been following, Henry was put to sleep yesterday -http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/101340-cant-cope-henry-any-longer.html


Super sad indeed. I get really sad when I see so many "adoption" opportunities being posted. I understand this happens and thank heavens for the forum, but geesh..... people really don't want to make an effort to raise a dog? Why do they get them than? They all chew and pee and poop and bark...their dogs


----------



## jackie_hubert

We picked Cosmo up from TNT yesterday. Aside from having turned orangey brown and a slight ear infection (from dirt and water me thinks) he is doing very well. He is visible calmer and quicker to settle. My husband took him for a 2 hr walk today with a good chunk of it off leash and he said he was a better walker and calmer. And when he got to the dog park he automatically sat by him waiting for his release word. 

I was not there when he was picked up from the kennel so I didn't get to talk to the trainers but I did ask for an update via email last week. They said that he was actually pretty calm there and that he is well trained and a good listener. And that he is a very bright dog. I've emailed to find out what techniques they used to keep him calm and for advice on what kind of training we should continue with.


----------



## Jamm

Woooo!!! My lens came today!! So happy it came before the cottage!! Ive been taking some photos, its gunna take a bit of adjusting but other then that, I love it!!!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Jackie, that would be great if you can share that information from the kennel when you can.


----------



## iansgran

Jamm, I must have missed something. What lens came? What have you been using because your photos are great. I got a 50 mm 1.8 for my Nikon D40 for my anniversary. I am very happy with it. Can turn off the darn flash.


----------



## Jamm

I know Joyce saw already, but today I quit my job!!! I dont remember if i mentioned it or not but i work at a chain pet store here, pet valu, and have worked here for a year and a half. My manager and I have had a lot of issues in the past, but today was the last straw! She is very unfair and I was always treated worse then everyone in the store (small store only 4 of us worked there including her and I) and i always bent over backwards for the store. Today I just walked out! I probably could have been more mature about it and given two weeks, but I had taken all I could. I feel great now!!!!!!!


----------



## iansgran

Jamm, hope the doggy day care still needs you. Good luck job hunting. Joyce and Kathleen we are keeping our fingers crossed the hurricane stays away. Is anyone else in the path?


----------



## Jamm

Thanks!!! Yea I don't think they are lol but its not to kinda relax for two weeks! The boys have food and all my bills are paid so i can chill for once!!
Hoping you guys are gunna be okay!!! Its probably just going to be rain if and when it comes up here. Im just north east of lank ontario...


----------



## amandanmaggie

Jamm said:


> I know Joyce saw already, but today I quit my job!!! I dont remember if i mentioned it or not but i work at a chain pet store here, pet valu, and have worked here for a year and a half. My manager and I have had a lot of issues in the past, but today was the last straw! She is very unfair and I was always treated worse then everyone in the store (small store only 4 of us worked there including her and I) and i always bent over backwards for the store. Today I just walked out! I probably could have been more mature about it and given two weeks, but I had taken all I could. I feel great now!!!!!!!


Good for you!!! Well, now you're in the same boat as me. Good luck on the job search. I hope you find somewhere where you're appreciated!


----------



## amandanmaggie

jackie_hubert said:


> We picked Cosmo up from TNT yesterday. Aside from having turned orangey brown and a slight ear infection (from dirt and water me thinks) he is doing very well. He is visible calmer and quicker to settle. My husband took him for a 2 hr walk today with a good chunk of it off leash and he said he was a better walker and calmer. And when he got to the dog park he automatically sat by him waiting for his release word.
> 
> I was not there when he was picked up from the kennel so I didn't get to talk to the trainers but I did ask for an update via email last week. They said that he was actually pretty calm there and that he is well trained and a good listener. And that he is a very bright dog. I've emailed to find out what techniques they used to keep him calm and for advice on what kind of training we should continue with.


Wow!! That's amazing. They must have done an amazing job training him! Please share what they taught, so I can try to work on it with Maggie!


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Jamm, I must have missed something. What lens came? What have you been using because your photos are great. I got a 50 mm 1.8 for my Nikon D40 for my anniversary. I am very happy with it. Can turn off the darn flash.


I thought you just got a new lens not to long ago? Well one can never have too many lenses I suppose  Have fun with it Jamm!


Jamm said:


> I know Joyce saw already, but today I quit my job!!! I dont remember if i mentioned it or not but i work at a chain pet store here, pet valu, and have worked here for a year and a half. My manager and I have had a lot of issues in the past, but today was the last straw! She is very unfair and I was always treated worse then everyone in the store (small store only 4 of us worked there including her and I) and i always bent over backwards for the store. Today I just walked out! I probably could have been more mature about it and given two weeks, but I had taken all I could. I feel great now!!!!!!!


Ill be saying a little prayer for you.... I am glad you feel good though!


Ian'sgran said:


> Jamm, hope the doggy day care still needs you. Good luck job hunting. Joyce and Kathleen we are keeping our fingers crossed the hurricane stays away. Is anyone else in the path?


Thanks Sheri....That earthquake was a frightening wakeup call, I dont really think we need a hurricane now :/ I saw where JoEllen said she will miss it entirely and she isnt all that far from me. I think we will probably have some strong winds (not to strong I hope) and lots of rain. Should be an interesting few days with housebreaking!
My little love bun Roo ....my fault....I was filling the dog food container, it has a screw on lid so nosy pups cant get to the food...well I was filling it and got up to do something and forgot to put the lid on. It was maybe 5 min and I was asking DH where is Roo? Here he was munching away on the food  So I'm staying up just to be sure he is ok. I did give him some extra digestive enzymes just in-case. I think its safe to say he has a full tummy now. bugger


----------



## iansgran

Smart little guy. Finding his own food. I think he will keep you busy. Make sure you have water and flashlights in case the power goes out, and that all the lawn furniture etc is put away. When I was young my aunt went through a direct hit in Japan, flattened most of the city. She sat in the bathtub and made tape recordings.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Smart little guy. Finding his own food. I think he will keep you busy. Make sure you have water and flashlights in case the power goes out, and that all the lawn furniture etc is put away. When I was young my aunt went through a direct hit in Japan, flattened most of the city. She sat in the bathtub and made tape recordings.



My Dad and Mom went through, HUGO when they lived on Lake Marion in SC, moved shortly after that. They were scared to death, and said thed never ever stay through another hurricane! 

Sheri we live in a bilevel home, I Think, but not 100% sure that the lower level is safest for all of us. I only really worry about living on this wooded lot and the potential there. But hopefully Irene will loose some of her strength.


----------



## iansgran

Lower is better and away from windows. Can you board up any windows facing the park? or at least stay far away from them. Although I did hear them say they thought the damage would be from things blowing like tree branches than from the winds themselves, like roofs blowing off. Be sure to have gas in your car, and insurance info etc in a sealed plastic bag.


----------



## iansgran

If you can't board up the windows on the tree side, you might consider taping them-you know make some big X with something like masking tape, so in case something hit them and they broke the pieces would not go flying all over the place. I am thinking of you guys on the east coast. What a nightmare.


----------



## Jamm

Guys Joey and I are praying for you all!!! Mom and I are watching nancy grace right now and Irene is just scary.


----------



## Jamm

Packing the fur babes up now and heading for the cottage!! See you guys in a week! everyone is still in my thoughts and prayers during Irene, I won't be able to hear about the storm though... I hope for the best! Bye guys!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Hope everyone is okay re IRENE!  So glad we haven't had any hurricanes over here for over 20 years now!!! We're having a ton of rain though! So much for summer...


----------



## jweisman54

Kathleen, please let us know how you are doing in NJ. It has started raining here, no wind yet. We are also in a bi level house, so no real basement. Just hope we don't have any tornado warnings here tomorrow.


----------



## iansgran

My husband always tells me the weather people are always looking at worst case, so I am hoping and praying he is right this time. Did you all see the sweet photo Kathleen posted of Roxy and Roo?
When I checked the forum this am I saw the long now closed nasty thread about some eye thing and a couple of breeders. Maybe I will just stick to our thread. Being unkind and nasty for such little things when there are really bad things out there is just too much.


----------



## KaMu

awwwe.... Sheri thanks. I love these two so much. Goodness but they are wonderful. They are finally siblings that have found their niche with each other. After I posted about Roxy not touching Roos toys... didn't she run over to him and take the toy out of his mouth :doh:. In her defense she does it as a game and includes him in play, sometimes she seems to try and shove it back in his face!

We went to Roos first puppy class today, the first class last week we opted not to go to because I already knew the orientation drill  Roo was good today, very calm. There was a very pretty Golden Girl in the class that reminded me very much of Roxy as a pup. Cute as could be and very attentive  Looks like Ill have plenty of time to practice with the pups this week.
This was the pic Sherri was talking about, the rest are my share for the week 



































I finally threw this robe away it went through Roxys puppyhood and looks like Roo would have liked it to 
























































































Here are some pics from over the week


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Kathleen, please let us know how you are doing in NJ. It has started raining here, no wind yet. We are also in a bi level house, so no real basement. Just hope we don't have any tornado warnings here tomorrow.


You be safe to Joyce... and all others in Irenes path. I think we are pretty well prepared. But your never really prepared becuse there is always the unexpected. My immediate goal is to just keep my family safe and and give comfort


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Kathleen...that is way up there on the cuteness scale! :heartbeat


----------



## jweisman54

Kathleen, all is well here, lost some vinyl siding and the power for a bit but everything is good.

The new pics are so great, so makes me want another one!


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Kathleen, all is well here, lost some vinyl siding and the power for a bit but everything is good.
> 
> The new pics are so great, so makes me want another one!


Things are fine here to Joyce. Surprising no loss of power at all...a few flickers but that was it!

Whats a big PIA right now is all the acorns that have dropped to the ground. Roo loves them and hides them in his mouth...little bugger. So every-time he goes out I take at least three out of his mouth. Even if he is pooping he is trying to pic up acorns!!!!


----------



## iansgran

So glad you guys came out all right so far. Heard there may still be some flooding so hope it does not reach you. Kathleen, I think I read someplace acorns are a no no, but not sure.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> So glad you guys came out all right so far. Heard there may still be some flooding so hope it does not reach you. Kathleen,* I think I read someplace acorns are a no no, but not sure.*


Yes! Thats why this is such a PIA! lol I never had to worry about Roxy with them but Roo is another story. He made a few good choices today by not picking them up and I rewarded that  So like with all training its just ongoing....


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Joyce...time for another puppy.....

Kathleen, I've heard acorns are bad too! I can just imaging little Roo inhaling a mouthful of them!!!!!


----------



## iansgran

You east coast folks still dry? Can't believe the photos I am seeing. 
Later this week we are getting a new driveway, then in a week a net gate and fence across it. That will mean for more than a week no free run in the yard for Jaro, and I am not so happy about that. Still hot and humid and walks are not that much fun.


----------



## iansgran

There were some threads yesterday about difficulty posting pictures so I though I would try. This is why I need a new driveway. Gotta love those petunias.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aww the petunias are lovely Sherie! 

I wish it was hot over here, it's gotten quite chilly! The weather folks are saying it's been the chilliest summer in 18 years!!! Boo hoo!


----------



## iansgran

East coast folks, we need to hear you are not flooded, please.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Sherie, I know from Facebook that Joyce had/has no power at the moment but are otherwise okay I believe! Have no news on Kathleen though.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Hope everyone made it through Irene ok! Hope there are no more to come.

Jamm...wow about quitting your job, but what you had to deal with it totally not worth it, hope cottage is awesome!

Fin's mange continues to progress  Apparently it can get worse before it gets better, it's going to take the majority of his face at this rate it seems.....no pictures of Fin for a while  He isn't taking to his food like he used to (he is such a piggie usually) as it's always got meds in it. He hates when I bring out everything to clean and medicate his face, but he's so good through it all even though you can totally tell he doesn't want to be!

We go next Wednesday for another scrape and follow up.

We were supposed to head to the cottage this weekend, but I think we're going to stay home now. Trev's most dreaded weekend with back to school next week and we've been painting the house all week -bought paint for the entire house so buh bye builders paint white walls! Looks great so far, Trev is doing most of it and it looks awesome! I dug a hole and set a post into concrete for our custom gate for the one side of our house -rather than a wood gate, Fin will be able to keep an eye on things through this metal one when it comes in! 

All College support staff at all 24 Colleges in Ontario went on strike as of this morning. There are two shared campuses in this province with a college and university in the same spot. I attended one of them, and now work at the other, am not unionized and am not involved in the strike, but my heart goes out to the staff having to talk with them at the picket line waiting to cross. I came in early this am to try to get caught up with work and the lines will be crazy later to get across.


----------



## jweisman54

I just got my power back on at 4 am today. ....4 days no power. I am sure the folks in NC have it much much worse. We lost most of our food, although I was able to bring all my freezer food to my MIL's house in Boston. Was able to save most of the refrigerator food by putting it all into the freezer with ice covering everything. I just finished cleaning everything up but the house is a mess. We have been eating all meals out. Izzy was fine through everything. I have surgery scheduled for tomorrow morning on my other hand, so will be out of commission for a while. I have to go to work for a while today and then home to finish cleaning.

Thank you Irene for visiting you left your mark, but please no more hurricanes.


----------



## iansgran

Yekes--can this summer get over fast enough. Jaro is going a bit wild with all the stuff going on in the driveway. I am off to buy him some bones to keep him busy.Joyce, glad your power is back, Justine, so sorry for Fin and you, too.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Need to find a better way to give him the liquid drugs.

Any ideas?


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> You east coast folks still dry? Can't believe the photos I am seeing.
> Later this week we are getting a new driveway, then in a week a net gate and fence across it. That will mean for more than a week no free run in the yard for Jaro, and I am not so happy about that. Still hot and humid and walks are not that much fun.





Ian'sgran said:


> There were some threads yesterday about difficulty posting pictures so I though I would try. This is why I need a new driveway. Gotta love those petunias.





Alfie's Girl said:


> Aww the petunias are lovely Sherie!
> 
> I wish it was hot over here, it's gotten quite chilly! The weather folks are saying it's been the chilliest summer in 18 years!!! Boo hoo!





Ian'sgran said:


> East coast folks, we need to hear you are not flooded, please.


We are fine here Sherie, no loss of power at all. My heart goes out to all that have been without their power do to Irene.


ILoveMyGolden said:


> Hope everyone made it through Irene ok! Hope there are no more to come.
> 
> Jamm...wow about quitting your job, but what you had to deal with it totally not worth it, hope cottage is awesome!
> 
> Fin's mange continues to progress  Apparently it can get worse before it gets better, it's going to take the majority of his face at this rate it seems.....no pictures of Fin for a while  He isn't taking to his food like he used to (he is such a piggie usually) as it's always got meds in it. He hates when I bring out everything to clean and medicate his face, but he's so good through it all even though you can totally tell he doesn't want to be!
> 
> We go next Wednesday for another scrape and follow up.
> 
> We were supposed to head to the cottage this weekend, but I think we're going to stay home now. Trev's most dreaded weekend with back to school next week and we've been painting the house all week -bought paint for the entire house so buh bye builders paint white walls! Looks great so far, Trev is doing most of it and it looks awesome! I dug a hole and set a post into concrete for our custom gate for the one side of our house -rather than a wood gate, Fin will be able to keep an eye on things through this metal one when it comes in!
> 
> All College support staff at all 24 Colleges in Ontario went on strike as of this morning. There are two shared campuses in this province with a college and university in the same spot. I attended one of them, and now work at the other, am not unionized and am not involved in the strike, but my heart goes out to the staff having to talk with them at the picket line waiting to cross. I came in early this am to try to get caught up with work and the lines will be crazy later to get across.


I dont envy you right now with all this stress......... Hope it ends soon.


jweisman54 said:


> I just got my power back on at 4 am today. ....4 days no power. I am sure the folks in NC have it much much worse. We lost most of our food, although I was able to bring all my freezer food to my MIL's house in Boston. Was able to save most of the refrigerator food by putting it all into the freezer with ice covering everything. I just finished cleaning everything up but the house is a mess. We have been eating all meals out. Izzy was fine through everything. I have surgery scheduled for tomorrow morning on my other hand, so will be out of commission for a while. I have to go to work for a while today and then home to finish cleaning.
> 
> Thank you Irene for visiting you left your mark, but please no more hurricanes.


OOOO Joyce I know just how inconvenient loss of power for days on end is  Glad its finally back on and your all ok. Ill be thinking of you tomorrow....


Ian'sgran said:


> Yekes--can this summer get over fast enough. Jaro is going a bit wild with all the stuff going on in the driveway. I am off to buy him some bones to keep him busy.Joyce, glad your power is back, Justine, so sorry for Fin and you, too.


Your driveway grows flowers! My sons got a rock pile on the side of his home (construction) and last year they had thrown old tomato plants there....they grew this year! Tons of tomatoes but no one wants to eat them 


ILoveMyGolden said:


> Need to find a better way to give him the liquid drugs.
> 
> Any ideas?


Hello, and sorry for all that you and poor Fin are going through  Maybe try squeezing the liquid meds into bread than squishing it up a bit and covering it in PB. Feed before hes eaten


----------



## iansgran

Wild tomatoes, yes have had them. They are botanically like apples, I believe, and the seeds do not necessarily produce the same as the parent. The crushed under stuff is now down, I think next comes the smelly asphalt and it is 100 today. Oh, fun.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

KaMu said:


> Hello, and sorry for all that you and poor Fin are going through  Maybe try squeezing the liquid meds into bread than squishing it up a bit and covering it in PB. Feed before hes eaten


Hmm, will have to try it. I have a feeling just syringing it down his throat will be easier, poor guy.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Was up most of the night with Fin.

His tummy was SO loud. He has majoe explosive runs, poor guy. Appetite totally off. Called vet, waiting call back.


----------



## iansgran

Sending prayers for you and Finlay.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Trev is taking him up for an 11:30am appointment.

Poor Fin


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Trev just said blood came out of Fin, bahhhhh why is the vet an hour away. They are on their way.

I love Fin, but the stress on my heart...holy moly.


----------



## iansgran

I know, Justine, it is not fair. But when you have kids it should be a breeze compared to this. You should be ready for anything.


----------



## jweisman54

kids are definitely easier, lol!


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Trev just said blood came out of Fin, bahhhhh why is the vet an hour away. They are on their way.
> 
> I love Fin, but the stress on my heart...holy moly.


What!?  That poor baby, and poor you! Hope the vet has something to help Fin so you all can get some rest tonight!
I don't know if I agree that kids are easier...I guess that depends on if you have an easy or not so easy infant....I had a little of everything


----------



## iansgran

Yes, Kathleen, I know what you mean. Number one was not an easy baby--not sick, just fussy. She did have to have surgery three times on her eyes as a babe, but that was just bad for a few weeks. Looking back I wonder how much was the lack of experience in me.And the fact that we lived 2,000 miles away from family and hubby was in grad school writing a dissertation and gone 18 hours a day. Justine, please keep us updated on Fin here or in the other thread.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

He happily ate dinner tonight.

2 liquid meds in syringes and one powder with dinner meal. Poor guy. You can tell he is not thrilled with me when I load up the syringe's, but is as good as he can be when I am shoving them down his throat as I keep telling myself this will make him better!

We will see how tonight goes......

Vet called just after 7pm tonight because he is amazing.... "how is my little patient doing" he just loves him, this is one of two of our faves there, he isn't even the one who breeds Goldens, lol! Said he would call tomorrow too just to check in if that was ok....heck yes! I feel good that is is so well cared for by them.

I have to work tomorrow, move-in weekend at Residence, helping for a few hours, and it's actually fun, but wish I could be home chilling with Fin!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> I just got my power back on at 4 am today. ....4 days no power. I am sure the folks in NC have it much much worse. We lost most of our food, although I was able to bring all my freezer food to my MIL's house in Boston. Was able to save most of the refrigerator food by putting it all into the freezer with ice covering everything. I just finished cleaning everything up but the house is a mess. We have been eating all meals out. Izzy was fine through everything. I have surgery scheduled for tomorrow morning on my other hand, so will be out of commission for a while. I have to go to work for a while today and then home to finish cleaning.
> 
> Thank you Irene for visiting you left your mark, but please no more hurricanes.


Good luck with your surgery Joyce. Hope you'll still be able to type.....



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Was up most of the night with Fin.
> 
> His tummy was SO loud. He has majoe explosive runs, poor guy. Appetite totally off. Called vet, waiting call back.


Aw poor boy, Alfie had a funny tum earlier this week too. Hope he gets back to normal quickly.


----------



## Jamm

We are back from the cottage!!! Joey is dead tired beside me haha. He chased his first squirrlels, jumped off the dock.. sorta, chewed sticks and had an overall blast!!  Pics are somewhere on the photo thread... Now i must catch up on all my tv shows I missed! LOL Hope everyone is well<3


----------



## iansgran

Jamm's pics are great, go look, everyone.
Joyce, we are all thinking of you. At least this time around Izzy is better with the leash walking. Hope all goes well.


----------



## iansgran

Poor toy deprived Jaro got 6 stuffy toys today. 3 came in the mail, supposed to be really tough, well, Jaro will test that out. Someone posted a thread about a sale at something like tuffdog, and I went a bit overboard. A big ring tuffdog toy, a snake, and something else (my old mind is going), plus 3 skineeze because Petsmart was closing them out and he still likes them even when he gets the squeakers out, but since there is not stuffing they do seem to last a bit longer. Well, my rationale he can't go run in the back yard for a whole week--no gate because of the new driveway (they have to wait a week to put up a new gate.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> We are back from the cottage!!! Joey is dead tired beside me haha. He chased his first squirrlels, jumped off the dock.. sorta, chewed sticks and had an overall blast!!  Pics are somewhere on the photo thread... Now i must catch up on all my tv shows I missed! LOL Hope everyone is well<3


Welcom back Jamm!  I'll take a look at the photos...



Ian'sgran said:


> Poor toy deprived Jaro got 6 stuffy toys today. 3 came in the mail, supposed to be really tough, well, Jaro will test that out. Someone posted a thread about a sale at something like tuffdog, and I went a bit overboard. A big ring tuffdog toy, a snake, and something else (my old mind is going), plus 3 skineeze because Petsmart was closing them out and he still likes them even when he gets the squeakers out, but since there is not stuffing they do seem to last a bit longer. Well, my rationale he can't go run in the back yard for a whole week--no gate because of the new driveway (they have to wait a week to put up a new gate.


Aww poor toy deprived Jaro :no: ah well I'm sure 6 new toys will make up for not being able to run in the backyard!


----------



## jweisman54

doing better, came off the narcotics...they made me too sick but in lots of pain. dh is taking care of izzy.


----------



## Jamm

Joyce you are wonder woman!!! Glad you are feeling alright


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Poor toy deprived Jaro got 6 stuffy toys today. 3 came in the mail, supposed to be really tough, well, Jaro will test that out. Someone posted a thread about a sale at something like tuffdog, and I went a bit overboard. A big ring tuffdog toy, a snake, and something else (my old mind is going), plus 3 skineeze because Petsmart was closing them out and he still likes them even when he gets the squeakers out, but since there is not stuffing they do seem to last a bit longer. Well, my rationale he can't go run in the back yard for a whole week--no gate because of the new driveway (they have to wait a week to put up a new gate.


Ohhh Nooo Poor poor Jaro. Certainly sounds like hes deprived  I noticed that thread about the sale Sheri...I quick turned my eyes away! I actually haven't had the urge to buy any dog toys 
I envy your new fence...We have to wait a bit, something always seems to come up interfering with my well thought out plans. I cant wait to be able to set them free out back!


jweisman54 said:


> doing better, came off the narcotics...they made me too sick but in lots of pain. dh is taking care of izzy.


Im glad its all over Joyce, just rest and heal, and let DH continue to care for Izzy till your able to do things without any risk of harm to that hand. I was thinking about you today....my hands were aching something terrible as I was trying to do things at work....

I had to cancel Roos appointment on the 1st because I was called to work some extra hours. Ive rescheduled for this coming Sat.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Glad to hear from you Joyce, get well soon!


----------



## jweisman54

thanks girls...it is hard not being able to do much but type with one finger and watch tv !!!!


----------



## iansgran

Sounds like the life of Riley--that may be way too long a reference for the rest of you.


----------



## Jamm

Just curious, what do you guys use to clean ears? I need to get Joey some ear cleaner seeing as he has been swimming so much.


----------



## jackie_hubert

We just bought some eucalyptus ear cleaner from anipet but I have no idea if it's actually good for them...smells good...

Btw, turns out that he was so calm after boarding cause he was tired and uncomfortable (almost impacted anal glands). After we took care of his sore butt he was back to his crazy normal self. BUT he has excellent play behaviour now and os able to relax a lot more when he's around a big crowd of dogs, so that's good. 

I'm pretty sure the answer to everything is a yard. We're looking at selling our condo and moving out of the city to buy a cheaper place with lots of space. I'll have to find a new job but my present position ends in December anyways.


----------



## jweisman54

jackie, i think that is izzy's problem too but we have a huge backyard. it is not fenced in and i cannot let her run loose especially now with a hand out of commission for a couple of months. the cost to fence our yard in is over $3,000.


----------



## jweisman54

haha, life of riley, that is cute sherrie, at least i can go to the bathroom myself, lol


----------



## iansgran

I use cotton balls and a little alcohol for Jaro's ears but PG said to be sure there are no cuts or it would sting. I think some folks use listerine mouth wash, the gold kind. The alcohol is just a drying agent because you don't want moisture in their ears. Subiaco and Jaro don't love it but will let me do it. It they smell I clean them, usually a little yeast, brown in there.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Not sure how I am managing type here.

Fin's snout is across my laptop keyboard and he keeps nosing his ball into my hands!!

Guess that's a hint, ha ha oh this is hopeless as he's licking my hands now as I pass his mouth with my hands!

He had a good, spoiled day before reality comes back to smack him (and us!) tomorrow both back to work. Trev should be home early though, so hopefully it won't be too bad for him!

We went for a hike this am, I then spent the day sanding a buffet/hutch we're re-doing, Trev painted the 2nd coats of paint in all three bathrooms -busy!! Only have the stairwell, upstairs hall, laundry room and front bedroom left to paint! Will hopefully get the buffet stained this week. This is our first time refurbishing anything, $100 buffet off kijiji, so not a biggie if we screw it up, but hoping it turns out ok! We have already purchased a 10 piece (table, leaf, 8 chairs) kitchen set that will be done after the buffet is done. Hoping my good deals turn out to be pretty awesome with a little imagination, lots of sanding dust and some love! Fin sat out on the front lawn keeping an eye on everything as I sanded in the garage, a few dogs walked by at a few different times and he didn't even move, I was so happy with him! He was just out sitting under the birdfeeder (new habit!!) watching the birds above him, got some pics, brave birds, but Fin wouldn't touch them!

Tomorrow is a very fun day, all new students start orientation week and I love seeing them all and being around such amazing energy!


----------



## jweisman54

good luck tomorrow justine


----------



## iansgran

Justine, sounds like you are really into the house stuff now. I have been using a table and chairs I refinished 30 years ago. The set is from the 1920's I say. I suggest you try Tung oil to finish furniture. It is not a varnish, but an oil which hardens like varnish and you just rub it in, sand, do it again, and so forth. Really lots easier than regular varnish especially with dog hair flying around. My Tung oil finished dinning room table has been refinished once, but I just sanded it down a bit and put on another coat. 
Joyce, you are doing very well for a one handed lady. Hope the pain is less.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jackie_hubert said:


> We just bought some eucalyptus ear cleaner from anipet but I have no idea if it's actually good for them...smells good...
> 
> Btw, turns out that he was so calm after boarding cause he was tired and uncomfortable (almost impacted anal glands). After we took care of his sore butt he was back to his crazy normal self. BUT he has excellent play behaviour now and os able to relax a lot more when he's around a big crowd of dogs, so that's good.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the answer to everything is a yard. We're looking at selling our condo and moving out of the city to buy a cheaper place with lots of space. I'll have to find a new job but my present position ends in December anyways.


Oooh poor boy, not a pleasant job either!  Alf had his done once! :yuck:


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Justine, I have to keep cleaning off slobber marks off my laptop too!  Why do they have to make Laptops so darn shiny these days, they show up everything!!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

or you can do what do and keep the laptop on a high top table like i do, lol


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Hehe, I do usually Joyce, but sometimes If I want to surf the net while watching TV I have it on my lap!


----------



## jweisman54

my laptop is of a larger variety...i just got a macbook pro, so while it can be on my lap, it is so much easier on the table. i tend t bring my Droid to bed and use the internet on that.

*Hope all is well with everyone. I think it would be great if we can all post updates on our grown up pups and new pics if possible and what issues we might be having or milestones we are passed.*


----------



## iansgran

Joyce, I was thinking the same thing about some new photos. I was thinking about changing my signature but will have to do it tonight from the upstairs computer where all the good pics are.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Okay, here goes... 

Alfie, 16 and a half months old now and weighs in at 33kg/73lb.

On the whole, things are going well with him, I've certainly noticed that in general he's calmed down considerably in the last 6 months. I'm very pleased I have left him intact and can honestly say it's never caused any problems with us or any other dogs.

Biggest issues:

1. Stealing things and wanting to be chased! :doh:
2. Recall when I don't have any exciting food in my hand and/or if he's excited/distracted. (My bad for not doing enough practise!) 
3.Jumping up at people! (Will it ever end?) :uhoh:

I can't think of anything else major right now, there's always more training to be done though!

Walking is okayish, we do a 2 mile walk every evening. He still has the Canny Collar and I think it's going to be pretty permenant. He walks nicely most of the time but if he sees another dog etc then I need the extra control. He still pulls a bit but it's more that he just walks ahead and I have to check the lead so he slows down. But I think anyone watching wouldn't notice much.

Food: well he's had problems as you all know!!! We seemed to have stabilised quite a bit though. Because he is fussy I cut him down to one large meal in the evening instead of 2 smaller meals. It's worked brilliantly as he know finishes all his dinner. I had to reduce it to begin with, to the level he would eat, but I'm now starting to slowly increase it a bit. (Have had a few comments that he's quite thin!) He has one large cup of Kibble - I don't think it's the same amout as a US cup though - and added to that he has plain boiled rice, grated raw carrot and all mixed together with some chicken stock! He doesn't like dry kibble so I add the rice to moisten it up. I add carrot because he is not getting the full amount of kibble, it adds some extra nutrients as does the chicken stock. It's not conventional but he is doing very well on it, he likes it and we have much better poops than we've had in the past. I intend to add some different veg into the mix slowly so he will eventually have kibble, rice and mixed veg. 

Sleeping: he sleeps on my bed/in my bedroom mostly!  I leave my door open though so he has access to pretty much the whole house if he chooses. Inevitably he is in with me though! He used to get up if anyone else did but now he often sleeps in a bit! He's never in a rush to go out an pee in the mornings though! 

We've finished training classes for now but I intend to go back for a refresher in the new year. He's by no means perfect but he's not too bad!

Health, well he seems okay! Apart from this lump on his head, he is perfect. Never had any ear/eye problems, his skin cleared up once we changed the food. Coat is shiny and soft and healthy, despite the fact he hasn't had a bath since he was about 7 months old! (I gave up as he didn't like them and I'd flood the bathroom! :doh: I don't think I'll bother at all with Harry.) I've never brushed his teeth but they are fine, he has lots of bones anyway. 

Ummmm can't think of anything else.....

funny quirks... if anyone hugs anyone else - he has to join in! So cute though!  ...once we get back from our walks he has to go straight outside to the garden for a major zoomie!

He is a lovable, cheeky, (naughty!) boy that we all love so much. He's such a part of the family and it's been lovely to see family friends come to love him too. Wouldn't change him for the world! :heartbeat


----------



## jweisman54

Charlotte, he seems to have turned out to be a beautiful golden.

So, Izzy is 58 lbs. not stocky at all. Have not been going for formal training, had a private trainer coming to the house for a while. She is pretty good with recall, will sit/stay, down/stay, will pivot on a disc, give me five and some other small tricks. She rarely barks, sleeps on her bagel bed at the foot of my bed or on the carpet. I do not let her on any furniture. She still has excessive greeting disorder (thanks for that phrase Jackie) but we work on it daily. She loves her dog walker (as I could not take her out myself this week due to my hand). 

Food: She eats 1 cup am and pm of Taste of the Wild and gets her training treats and loves her peanut butter kongs. She has never had table food or scraps which greatly prevented begging while we eat.

She too, will also hold it in the morning until I am ready to take her out. She has free run of the house and I am glad to say stopped eating rugs for a hobby. She loves chewing her antlers and empty marrow bones...still has some nylabones and her bumi when it is not in time out.

Still gets zoomies in the house on a regular basis, has graduated from the gentle leader back to the easy walk harness. She does very well with the loose leash walking for me, with others not so great...still likes to help carry her leash in her mouth.

Her health is excellent, the gash she got on her pad has finally healed completely. She still is on prozac and has completely stopped pulling her fur our and has a beautiful, fluffy tail now.

As soon as I am able, I will upload a new photo of her.

All in all, she is the most even tempered dog I have ever owned and very smart and fun to watch too.


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> We just bought some eucalyptus ear cleaner from anipet but I have no idea if it's actually good for them...smells good...
> 
> Btw, turns out that he was so calm after boarding cause he was tired and uncomfortable (almost impacted anal glands). After we took care of his sore butt he was back to his crazy normal self. BUT he has excellent play behaviour now and os able to relax a lot more when he's around a big crowd of dogs, so that's good.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the answer to everything is a yard. We're looking at selling our condo and moving out of the city to buy a cheaper place with lots of space. I'll have to find a new job but my present position ends in December anyways.


Sounds like a great plan for you all Jackie. Poor Cosmo, that is so uncomfortable for them  (anal gland problems) But I'm glad hes feeling better.


jweisman54 said:


> jackie, i think that is izzy's problem too but we have a huge backyard. it is not fenced in and i cannot let her run loose especially now with a hand out of commission for a couple of months. the cost to fence our yard in is over $3,000.


Yes, a fence is definitely a significant cost... 


Ian'sgran said:


> I use cotton balls and a little alcohol for Jaro's ears but PG said to be sure there are no cuts or it would sting. I think some folks use Listerine mouth wash, the gold kind. The alcohol is just a drying agent because you don't want moisture in their ears. Subiaco and Jaro don't love it but will let me do it. It they smell I clean them, usually a little yeast, brown in there.


We use the gold Listerine mixed with water, I just wipe out their ear canals...they seem to like it. I have a bottle of ear wash but it didn't make sense to me to poor or squirt a liquid in their ears and rub. I want their ears clean but dry...that's just me though. I tried to make sense of it but it didn't work  So far no problems (knock on wood) with their ears.


ILoveMyGolden said:


> Not sure how I am managing type here.
> 
> Fin's snout is across my laptop keyboard and he keeps nosing his ball into my hands!!
> 
> Guess that's a hint, ha ha oh this is hopeless as he's licking my hands now as I pass his mouth with my hands!
> 
> He had a good, spoiled day before reality comes back to smack him (and us!) tomorrow both back to work. Trev should be home early though, so hopefully it won't be too bad for him!
> 
> We went for a hike this am, I then spent the day sanding a buffet/hutch we're re-doing, Trev painted the 2nd coats of paint in all three bathrooms -busy!! Only have the stairwell, upstairs hall, laundry room and front bedroom left to paint! Will hopefully get the buffet stained this week. This is our first time refurbishing anything, $100 buffet off kijiji, so not a biggie if we screw it up, but hoping it turns out ok! We have already purchased a 10 piece (table, leaf, 8 chairs) kitchen set that will be done after the buffet is done. Hoping my good deals turn out to be pretty awesome with a little imagination, lots of sanding dust and some love! Fin sat out on the front lawn keeping an eye on everything as I sanded in the garage, a few dogs walked by at a few different times and he didn't even move, I was so happy with him! He was just out sitting under the birdfeeder (new habit!!) watching the birds above him, got some pics, brave birds, but Fin wouldn't touch them!
> 
> Tomorrow is a very fun day, all new students start orientation week and I love seeing them all and being around such amazing energy!


Things sound wonderful in your neck of the woods Justine.
Hmmm...I don't think Ill ever be able to trust Roxy to just hang out by me and especially not outdoors.... Roo? Hes too young to give a fair judgement ...

I told you the story of our Parottlet? Roxy was young maybe 5 or 6 months old and DH was changing the water and food dishes and must have left a door ajar. Next thing he knows theirs Roxy with Sweet Pea in her mouth :0 Hubby removed her from Roxy's mouth and she was totally unharmed. That was a surprise!

Took Roo for his shot.... and he is 21 pounds. I had him micro-chipped today, I brought up him being so young etc. but the vet felt it was fine. So hes all signed up with home again like Roxy. I gave him a benedryl before we went for the vet visit just as a precaution. They really really wanted me to get the Lepto for Roo, and wrote in his chart that I was educated and refused  And they wanted me to get the Lymes shot. I didn't. She feels that if he should contract the disease it would be milder than if he didn't have the vaccines. It made sense but I declined. So Roos a tired camper right now, I left Roxy up with DH so Roo could just rest since he was acting like he really wanted to be left alone and not roll and tumble.


----------



## iansgran

I was trying to change my signature to the small (Jaro in the garden) pic but only seemed to add it. Anyone, know what I should do to eliminate the old one, then add the new one in it's place? I know I had a devil of a time doing the banner, had to get my daughter to do it, but I keep getting messages I can't change my signature while I am using it.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> I was trying to change my signature to the small (Jaro in the garden) pic but only seemed to add it. Anyone, know what I should do to eliminate the old one, then add the new one in it's place? I know I had a devil of a time doing the banner, had to get my daughter to do it, but I keep getting messages I can't change my signature while I am using it.


Can you delete the old one first?


----------



## jackie_hubert

Well Cosmo is in good health (though he still gets a lot of itchies). Stomach has settled right down. Only gets soft poop while he's tracking or doing a lot of exercise in the heat.

Behaviourally...well his obedience is not an issue, but the thought of taking him anywhere with people makes me cry so I'm not going there. Seriously considering meds for him. LOL.

The husband thinks Cosmo is just fine so isn't going to pay for tests or a behaviourist so I'm just going to keep working on it. Have been meaning to start the Relaxation Protocol by Karen Overall so I gotta get on that.

Everyone with working dogs tells me that he's brilliant, he just needs to live on an acreage and be used in the way that he was intended.

Good news is that I think he's going to improve once he's old because when he's really tired he's almost normal and when he's inside the house with just us he's a perfect angel. 

Here's some recent photos:


----------



## jackie_hubert

Look what I found! OMG.. ANOTHER DOG.. LOOK LOOK!!!! | Success Just Clicks


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> I told you the story of our Parottlet? Roxy was young maybe 5 or 6 months old and DH was changing the water and food dishes and must have left a door ajar. Next thing he knows theirs Roxy with Sweet Pea in her mouth :0 Hubby removed her from Roxy's mouth and she was totally unharmed. That was a surprise!


Hehe, Oh no! I can just imaagine it! :curtain:



Ian'sgran said:


> I was trying to change my signature to the small (Jaro in the garden) pic but only seemed to add it. Anyone, know what I should do to eliminate the old one, then add the new one in it's place? I know I had a devil of a time doing the banner, had to get my daughter to do it, but I keep getting messages I can't change my signature while I am using it.


Yes, you can delete it very easily. In 'Edit Signature', scroll down the page to see the big Edit box where you can type text, add smilies and all of that. Then use the little scroll bar at the side to scroll down the big box - you should see what your currant Signature is - ticker/photo or whatever. You simply click on what you want to remove and then press delete on your keyboard. The easiest way of adding a new photo to your Signature is to upload it to an album and then copy and paste the URL. If you need step-by-step just let me know and I'll PM you! 



jackie_hubert said:


> Well Cosmo is in good health (though he still gets a lot of itchies). Stomach has settled right down. Only gets soft poop while he's tracking or doing a lot of exercise in the heat.
> 
> Behaviourally...well his obedience is not an issue, but the thought of taking him anywhere with people makes me cry so I'm not going there. Seriously considering meds for him. LOL.
> 
> The husband thinks Cosmo is just fine so isn't going to pay for tests or a behaviourist so I'm just going to keep working on it. Have been meaning to start the Relaxation Protocol by Karen Overall so I gotta get on that.
> 
> Everyone with working dogs tells me that he's brilliant, he just needs to live on an acreage and be used in the way that he was intended.
> 
> Good news is that I think he's going to improve once he's old because when he's really tired he's almost normal and when he's inside the house with just us he's a perfect angel.
> 
> Here's some recent photos:


Aww he is looking mighty Fine Jackie!  Alfie gets the itchies too, it's seasonal as far as I can tell. This time of year he is not so bad.


----------



## jweisman54

I need to change my pictures too.


----------



## iansgran

Testing to see if I changed my signature. Apparently not yet.


----------



## Jamm

Joey is the same really!! We have been walking with no GL latley, just his collar and it has been going great! I think the cottage really helped, we worked a lot on loose leash walking and its paying off... except when he sees one of his friends! haha Ive been slowly giving him marrow bones in hopes he will be able to handle them some day.. So far so good! He LOVES LOVES swimming, he can't be kept out of the water! Health wise he is a lean 68lbs, and in perfect health! He is eating 3 cups of food a day and its 50% pro plan skin and coat and 50% fromm duck and sweet potato. He had a little bit of a stinky ear after the cottage from all the swimming but its gone now. He will probably be getting the snip in October/november, per parents nagging.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Sherie, I will PM you tomorrow - had a busy day today babysitting 3 young boys! 

Jamm, I wish so much Alfie would love swimming too but so far he wont go in out of his depth!!!


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> Well Cosmo is in good health (though he still gets a lot of itchies). Stomach has settled right down. Only gets soft poop while he's tracking or doing a lot of exercise in the heat.
> 
> Behaviourally...well his obedience is not an issue, but the thought of taking him anywhere with people makes me cry so I'm not going there. Seriously considering meds for him. LOL.
> 
> The husband thinks Cosmo is just fine so isn't going to pay for tests or a behaviourist so I'm just going to keep working on it. Have been meaning to start the Relaxation Protocol by Karen Overall so I gotta get on that.
> 
> Everyone with working dogs tells me that he's brilliant, he just needs to live on an acreage and be used in the way that he was intended.
> 
> Good news is that I think he's going to improve once he's old because when he's really tired he's almost normal and when he's inside the house with just us he's a perfect angel.
> 
> Here's some recent photos:


He is beautiful Jackie! Yes Ill bet he is brilliant but he has an owner that is also very very good with Training!


Ian'sgran said:


> Testing to see if I changed my signature. Apparently not yet.


Sheri, I wish I were closer to help out. I spent most of last night trying to figure out how I did it. A regular picture to insert ...Im so not good with writing directions.but, in CP-edit signature-check box to delete present sig- which I see you have done. Now go to Photobucket-to you pic that you want- and right click to save
I have to stop here lol because I did it differently since i made the collage.


----------



## KaMu

Updates on our pups.

food..............Roxy is good I give her 2 cups of food a day, divided into 2 feedings we still have her on the Fromm LBP. She is probably still around 68 pounds. Her weight seems to have remained unchanged. I go by how she looks. Skin is good, coat is good... you'd never believe all the shedding we have comes from her though. Shes fine with all grooming except nails. She got better for a bit, but now is not about to sit still for trimming

Training....Im still thinking on doing some agility with her, she LOVES to run and jump and fetch, play tug. I wish they had agility for seniors  Not that Im a senior just yet but my athletic abilities are slim to none. Id have the dog all confused! I think obedience which I love is just not stimulating enough for her, she enjoys physical activity...thats when she looks happiest to me. Don't get me wrong here she loves any activity as long as her people are with her. But I feel like she needs more. Soo I'm not sure what Ill do.
Training I'm sure you all know is something I'm sure we all do daily sometimes without even realizing it...so that's all ongoing here. Ive downloaded a few books to my phone and think I ought to just go and get a nook for myself. I still view the Susan Garrett videos and now the puppy videos as well, so as I said training is continuous, some days more than others.
She is better with loose leash walking but not perfect. Pulling is 75 % better and she doesn't even pull my poor DH all over any more. So after that puppy phase things really do get better, I don't think it is all because of training either, age has something to do with it as well.
At night she sleeps with us and has run of the house if she chooses. Sometimes Ill get up and see her curled up in hubbys chair. 
She still has EGD. Some-days she good and some-days a challenge, especially with visitors, if they arnt family.
She is comical to..and smart...The other night we were playing with the light ball that changes colors, Her and Roo were seeing who could get the ball as it rolled out of ones mouth and this went on for half an hour UNTIL Roxy decided no way was Roo getting it... she picked it up and walked over to the couch and rolled it onto the couch..Roo cannot jump on the couch yet, and she knows it  I was surprised, and finally just took it away. Got to give her credit though lol
Roxy is affectionate when she wants be and when she wants to be she is a BIG lover, Lots of forehead to forehead (me and her) looking for her head and snout kisses. When shes tired she will come still sprawled over my lap if Im on the couch. Sometimes Ill be here on the computer and I ask her what do you want sweetie? If she runs over to the couch and jumps up on it with pleading eyes its very obvious what she wants  Sometimes its play sometimes its just to be close she decides 
I may try and work a little extra time to get that fence completed out back for the dogs. Im so dang tired now though.. we'll get there! Eventually.
I could go on and on about the adorable things they do and such but really we all totally enjoy both Goldens, hopefully Roo will grow up and be the wonderful companion Roxy is...I know he will.

Baby Roo is now 14 weeks old, growing daily but not as noticeable as I remember Roxy growing. Hes 21 pounds eats Pro-Plan eats about 1 1/3 to 1.5 cups of food daily divided into 2 meals. I haven't decided if Ill change him to Fromm like Roxy or not at 5 months, though it would be easier. I use Roxys kibble to train with 
Grooming he very good, we use a grinder with him for nails and I only wish Roxy was this easy and that I had realized just how important early training in this area along with loose leash walking was. Hes got that stripe down his back now, but still has his fluffy soft coat everywhere else.
Loose leash walking is the one thing he does very well so I'm guessing Ive done something right! He sits, recall is iffy, down we are getting but not 100% yet. Hes a real love bug. We have him in puppy class I missed last week because of work but today we had a 2 hour class, I don't really know why, but I love the instructor! 5 dogs in all at our class. Roo surprised the heck out of me when the instructor wanted us to walk the length of the room and back showing our loose leash walk! That boy was near perfect, looking at his Momma 90% of the time!
I'm sure he is teething but no shark face attempts and no biting of our hands.
Here is something totally adorable... actually two things..First in the am after he eats we head outside and he always picks up a toy, no particular one but its always small, he carries it with him and does his business the whole time with the toy in his mouth...He reminds me of his Dam whom also carries a toy around...I don't know if she does it like Roo does. The whole time we were at Sues she had her bright orange stuffed bone in her mouth walking here and there greeting people.
And the newest thing is Roo stands under Roxy to get a better handle on first play attacks, like her foot!
Roo still sleeps in his crate at night, no problem there.
House training is good a few pee accidents usually DH fault...hehehe.
We still use the xpens for him when he cant be supervised or when he seems like he wants to rest and Roxy isn't getting the hint. Roo's voice is louder and deep and he doesn't have any problem using it and letting Roxy know hes had enough. She does push his buttons though and doesn't give up easily.


----------



## KaMu

Sheri when I changed my sig I went between two different programs, picnik and Photobucket. I made the collage in PN and than saved it to my computer. I had to use PB because that is where most of my pictures are stored. I want to help you but I think Id have you more confused. The help or how to section on the forum has instructions, I know Ive seen them....


----------



## jweisman54

Great update on Roxy and Roo too.

I made a big mistake by leaving Izzy's treats on the counter not closed two days in a row........I walked back in the room and she had the plastic container in her mouth walking around so proud but she willingly relinquished it. Last night she snuck into the computer room where DH leaves his wallet. Unknowingly he went to watch tv and she comes in with her tail up and wallet in mouth...again relinquished it. I raised a thief!!! :doh:


----------



## iansgran

Thieves= Goldens, IMO. Jaro will go and get something he shouldn't have just so I will give him a treat to get it back. Still no gate over the driveway, maybe late next week, then he can go run outside. But he has been pretty good. Even today while I spent most of the day making Madelines, the little French shell shaped cakes, for the festival at church. We call it the French Market, so we have to have French food. Jaro didn't steal one, not one, even though they covered the dinning room table. 
What is driving me nuts right now are the maple tree seeds, the little whirlegig things with the wings. They cover my yard and come in on everyone's feet--they are so sticky, and Jaro chews them. I know they can't be good for him, so I try and try to keep them picked up, but still I keep seeing him chewing and chewing and I know he has found another one. 
I spent another hour trying to make the photobucket pic come over to my sig and failed again. This old brain doesn't like to learn new things. Maybe next week I can get my daughter to help, she was the one who finally got the other signature to work. 
Jaro is doing fine. Eats 2 cups a Totw daily, and usually a kong filled with something or a bone, plus I don't know how many little treats or small pieces of bread I give him to relinquish whatever he shouldn't have.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> Updates on our pups.
> 
> food..............Roxy is good I give her 2 cups of food a day, divided into 2 feedings we still have her on the Fromm LBP. She is probably still around 68 pounds. Her weight seems to have remained unchanged. I go by how she looks. Skin is good, coat is good... you'd never believe all the shedding we have comes from her though. Shes fine with all grooming except nails. She got better for a bit, but now is not about to sit still for trimming
> 
> Training....Im still thinking on doing some agility with her, she LOVES to run and jump and fetch, play tug. I wish they had agility for seniors  Not that Im a senior just yet but my athletic abilities are slim to none. Id have the dog all confused! I think obedience which I love is just not stimulating enough for her, she enjoys physical activity...thats when she looks happiest to me. Don't get me wrong here she loves any activity as long as her people are with her. But I feel like she needs more. Soo I'm not sure what Ill do.
> Training I'm sure you all know is something I'm sure we all do daily sometimes without even realizing it...so that's all ongoing here. Ive downloaded a few books to my phone and think I ought to just go and get a nook for myself. I still view the Susan Garrett videos and now the puppy videos as well, so as I said training is continuous, some days more than others.
> She is better with loose leash walking but not perfect. Pulling is 75 % better and she doesn't even pull my poor DH all over any more. So after that puppy phase things really do get better, I don't think it is all because of training either, age has something to do with it as well.
> At night she sleeps with us and has run of the house if she chooses. Sometimes Ill get up and see her curled up in hubbys chair.
> She still has EGD. Some-days she good and some-days a challenge, especially with visitors, if they arnt family.
> She is comical to..and smart...The other night we were playing with the light ball that changes colors, Her and Roo were seeing who could get the ball as it rolled out of ones mouth and this went on for half an hour UNTIL Roxy decided no way was Roo getting it... she picked it up and walked over to the couch and rolled it onto the couch..Roo cannot jump on the couch yet, and she knows it  I was surprised, and finally just took it away. Got to give her credit though lol
> Roxy is affectionate when she wants be and when she wants to be she is a BIG lover, Lots of forehead to forehead (me and her) looking for her head and snout kisses. When shes tired she will come still sprawled over my lap if Im on the couch. Sometimes Ill be here on the computer and I ask her what do you want sweetie? If she runs over to the couch and jumps up on it with pleading eyes its very obvious what she wants  Sometimes its play sometimes its just to be close she decides
> I may try and work a little extra time to get that fence completed out back for the dogs. Im so dang tired now though.. we'll get there! Eventually.
> I could go on and on about the adorable things they do and such but really we all totally enjoy both Goldens, hopefully Roo will grow up and be the wonderful companion Roxy is...I know he will.
> 
> Baby Roo is now 14 weeks old, growing daily but not as noticeable as I remember Roxy growing. Hes 21 pounds eats Pro-Plan eats about 1 1/3 to 1.5 cups of food daily divided into 2 meals. I haven't decided if Ill change him to Fromm like Roxy or not at 5 months, though it would be easier. I use Roxys kibble to train with
> Grooming he very good, we use a grinder with him for nails and I only wish Roxy was this easy and that I had realized just how important early training in this area along with loose leash walking was. Hes got that stripe down his back now, but still has his fluffy soft coat everywhere else.
> Loose leash walking is the one thing he does very well so I'm guessing Ive done something right! He sits, recall is iffy, down we are getting but not 100% yet. Hes a real love bug. We have him in puppy class I missed last week because of work but today we had a 2 hour class, I don't really know why, but I love the instructor! 5 dogs in all at our class. Roo surprised the heck out of me when the instructor wanted us to walk the length of the room and back showing our loose leash walk! That boy was near perfect, looking at his Momma 90% of the time!
> I'm sure he is teething but no shark face attempts and no biting of our hands.
> Here is something totally adorable... actually two things..First in the am after he eats we head outside and he always picks up a toy, no particular one but its always small, he carries it with him and does his business the whole time with the toy in his mouth...He reminds me of his Dam whom also carries a toy around...I don't know if she does it like Roo does. The whole time we were at Sues she had her bright orange stuffed bone in her mouth walking here and there greeting people.
> And the newest thing is Roo stands under Roxy to get a better handle on first play attacks, like her foot!
> Roo still sleeps in his crate at night, no problem there.
> House training is good a few pee accidents usually DH fault...hehehe.
> We still use the xpens for him when he cant be supervised or when he seems like he wants to rest and Roxy isn't getting the hint. Roo's voice is louder and deep and he doesn't have any problem using it and letting Roxy know hes had enough. She does push his buttons though and doesn't give up easily.


Aww so sweet!  Sounds like all is going well! So do you think it's easier the second time around? Knowing what to expect a bit more must help!...



jweisman54 said:


> Great update on Roxy and Roo too.
> 
> I made a big mistake by leaving Izzy's treats on the counter not closed two days in a row........I walked back in the room and she had the plastic container in her mouth walking around so proud but she willingly relinquished it. Last night she snuck into the computer room where DH leaves his wallet. Unknowingly he went to watch tv and she comes in with her tail up and wallet in mouth...again relinquished it. I raised a thief!!! :doh:


Hehe, ooooh yea I know that one!  At least 3 or 4 times per day Alfie steals something and then comes to us and parades it infront of us - tail going wild - Alfie on the other hand WONT relinquish anything unless I have a food reward. :doh: He enjoys being chased. :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## iansgran

God bless Charlotte. She PMed me step by step instructions to get the photo bigger in my sig. 
Last week I got an espresso machine. Wish you could all come for cappuccino or lattes. I am getting pretty good at making them. (Actually the machine does it all, I just have to put the cups in the right place and push buttons. ) We all know my advanced technical skills.


----------



## jweisman54

Sherie, Jaro is beautiful!


----------



## Jamm

Jaro is stunning!!! 

If you guys could like Joeys photo on 'fugly friends' album we can win a toy that looks like Joey!!! 

Fugly Friends's Photos - Fugify Your Pet Contest | Facebook

Thank you guys!!


----------



## iansgran

Jamm, I went to the page, how do I show I like it? Did see that button.


----------



## Jamm

You need a facebook page (not sure if you have one!) and there should be a button at the top of this link that says 'like' you click that,, then go back to Joeys photo and like his actual photo! the like button is right under the photo. 

this is the page you like
Fugly Friends | Facebook

then Joeys photo
Fugly Friends's Photos - Fugify Your Pet Contest | Facebook


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sgran said:


> God bless Charlotte. She PMed me step by step instructions to get the photo bigger in my sig.
> Last week I got an espresso machine. Wish you could all come for cappuccino or lattes. I am getting pretty good at making them. (Actually the machine does it all, I just have to put the cups in the right place and push buttons. ) We all know my advanced technical skills.


OOh I'd be there in a flash if I could!  Your sig looks awesome, I can't believe the fluff on Jaro's tail, Alfie's is not that long yet. He has only one long bit at the top of his tail but it's taking ages to grow down the full length!



Jamm said:


> Jaro is stunning!!!
> 
> If you guys could like Joeys photo on 'fugly friends' album we can win a toy that looks like Joey!!!
> 
> Fugly Friends's Photos - Fugify Your Pet Contest | Facebook
> 
> Thank you guys!!


Just done that Jamm!  GO JOEY!!!!!!


----------



## iansgran

Still taking Jaro out to potty on leash, (they start the driveway gate tomorrow, but it will take a couple trips to finish) tonight and the neighbors with the baby were walking by. The one I complained my husband lets Jaro visit. Well, Jaro loves this baby. Everytime they walk by he gets a toy in his mouth and does the butt wiggle with the little growly noise from the front door or the window. Anyway, tonight I let him see the folks and the baby (14 months or so, just walking) and he jumped to greet mom and dad,(no, no, Jaro) and just put his nose up by the baby and gave him a little lick or two. The baby loved it and was giggling. These are dog people. They have an old Bischon whom they used to walk every day, but she has a knee or hip issue and has to have surgery.


----------



## jackie_hubert

We had our big fundraising event yesterday and I met cosmo's half brother (through the dad). He is a half year older. He's crazy too, ok, maybe not Cosmo crazy but still, but man he looks nothing like Cosmo - he is all dad - huge face! But also fat.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sgran said:


> Still taking Jaro out to potty on leash, (they start the driveway gate tomorrow, but it will take a couple trips to finish) tonight and the neighbors with the baby were walking by. The one I complained my husband lets Jaro visit. Well, Jaro loves this baby. Everytime they walk by he gets a toy in his mouth and does the butt wiggle with the little growly noise from the front door or the window. Anyway, tonight I let him see the folks and the baby (14 months or so, just walking) and he jumped to greet mom and dad,(no, no, Jaro) and just put his nose up by the baby and gave him a little lick or two. The baby loved it and was giggling. These are dog people. They have an old Bischon whom they used to walk every day, but she has a knee or hip issue and has to have surgery.


I'm glad Alfie's not the only jumper!  



jackie_hubert said:


> We had our big fundraising event yesterday and I met cosmo's half brother (through the dad). He is a half year older. He's crazy too, ok, maybe not Cosmo crazy but still, but man he looks nothing like Cosmo - he is all dad - huge face! But also fat.


Ooh maybe he's related to Alfie too then...I must check out Cosmo's pedigree again...


----------



## jackie_hubert

Yes he would be! In fact anyone on the forum who has Yogi offspring will be related to us - and there are lots on the forum.


----------



## iansgran

So who is the Yogi? I have heard him referred to several times.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Ian'sgran said:


> So who is the Yogi? I have heard him referred to several times.


Pedigree: Am. CH OTCH CT; Can. CH Highmark Mirasol Once A Knight VCD4 UDX3 JH MX MXJ WC VCX OS SDHF OBHF

Haha, a famous Golden who has done extremely well in show and work. He is used a lot in breedings for show and field lines.

He is Cosmo's grandpa.


----------



## iansgran

I think he looks like Joey. Nice doggy looking dog. (Male) Someone of some thread said something about coats and Yogi. There is a Golden in our local club named Yogi, I wonder if he is related because he kind of looks like that Yogi. I will have to ask next time.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ooh Yogi is so handsome! Can't see any matches but he does look very similar to Alfie in colour and coat.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Hi everyone!

Quick check in!

Hope everyone is doing well (human and dog(s)!)

Fin is doing ok. Next appt Sept 21st, if we get a negative scrape, then we have 30 days left of the horrible, horrible ivermectin squirt, if it's positive, atleast 45 more days. It's gross, expensive and Fin and I are equally sick of it.

69.2lbs at the vet last time!

We started an obedience class last night and what a shock we were in for, we need A LOT of work. I am going to be an obedience dropout and start at a lower level this Fall and work our way into what I thought we would have been okay with last night. Discouraging, but we'll get there someday. 

I am back on the road for work, not exactly loving it. I left the house at 7:45 this am and was home around 2:40. The dog walker came somewhere in that timeframe and I came home to two drywalled walls with patches and bite marks throughout them and stupid cute Fin with drywall bits in his teeth.....

WHY!

So frustrating. He was at class last night, walked this morning, the most stimulated, spoiled, exercised dog and he's still eating our **** walls. GUESS who will be back in his crate again? Seriously, it's pathetic, he's not thaaat hungry, is he? LOL.

We are out front now, I have a meeting at 5:30, he was itching his back and decided to just stay right on his back and lie upside down, it's a good thing he's cute, this expensive, frequent flyer at the vet, non-obedience class worthy, wall eating dog is going to get kicked to the curb soon!

Oh the joys! Off I go, get myself and Fin a bite to eat before I go, Trev at hockey and I am back to hardly seeing him! Maybe Fin is bitter with us?


----------



## jweisman54

Aw 
justine...things will get better, just hang in there. 
you may benefit by crating Fin again when you are not home. I am finding with Izzy that it is a day to day adventure. For the most part she is great but still goes and steals things to chew. They are a work in progress.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Is anyone finding that our boys and girls have hit a rough patch at this age? I feel like Cosmo has regressed severely...


----------



## iansgran

I don't know if I would call it regression, but Jaro has been driving me nuts with the paper and fabric stealing and chewing. He gets a piece of tissue before it hits the ground. He has decided my placemats are just too much fun to chew. And then there are those blankity blankity maple tree seed things. I am pretty sure he is just doing it so I will trade him for something better to eat. And Justine, we are sending good thoughts for Fin's quick recovery and the behavior we know he is capable of. If he is feeling under the weather, that could be the underlying reason for the other things. You know how it is when some little thing is bothering you, you are just not your best.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

I totally agree, Alfie has certainly regressed! Let's hope it's an age thing again. It's the stealing things to chew for us..anything and everything. Geez. He is also not really listening to me either. Glad everyone else is having issues too!!!


----------



## Jamm

Well just came back from the vet.... Joey is scheduled for the big snip October 21'st!!! A week after he turns 18 months! LOL. Its a friday which is good because I have the sat/sun off work so I can be with him.


----------



## iansgran

Don't worry, Jamm, Joey will be fine in no time. Keeping him quiet is the hardest part.


----------



## jweisman54

Well, I guess we all seem to be in the same boat with regression. Same here....Izzy seems to have selective hearing. On a good note though, when she steals the remote, she now just waltzes in front of me and she gives it to me. So, I praise her for not chewing it to shreds.


----------



## iansgran

Joyce, the new collage is great. And I am glad Izzy gives you the remote back. Need to teach that trick to my husband.


----------



## Jamm

Aww Joyce I love that new collage of Izzy!


----------



## jweisman54

Thanks, I should really make it a bit smaller....maybe when I have two working hands!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Well just came back from the vet.... Joey is scheduled for the big snip October 21'st!!! A week after he turns 18 months! LOL. Its a friday which is good because I have the sat/sun off work so I can be with him.


Awww it's official! I'm sure Joey will be fine. ...then Alfie will be the last one left with his cookies!!! (except for Roo!)  



jweisman54 said:


> Well, I guess we all seem to be in the same boat with regression. Same here....Izzy seems to have selective hearing. On a good note though, when she steals the remote, she now just waltzes in front of me and she gives it to me. So, I praise her for not chewing it to shreds.


We get the parading of stolen goods too Joyce! He waggs his tail like mad and walks past us sorta looking sideways at us waiting for us to take the goods off him!
Love the new sig too!


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> God bless Charlotte. She PMed me step by step instructions to get the photo bigger in my sig.
> Last week I got an espresso machine. Wish you could all come for cappuccino or lattes. I am getting pretty good at making them. (Actually the machine does it all, I just have to put the cups in the right place and push buttons. ) We all know my advanced technical skills.


yummm... I would love a cup Sherie!


jweisman54 said:


> Sherie, Jaro is beautiful!


Yes, indeed he is........


Ian'sgran said:


> Still taking Jaro out to potty on leash, (they start the driveway gate tomorrow, but it will take a couple trips to finish) tonight and the neighbors with the baby were walking by. The one I complained my husband lets Jaro visit. Well, Jaro loves this baby. Everytime they walk by he gets a toy in his mouth and does the butt wiggle with the little growly noise from the front door or the window. Anyway, tonight I let him see the folks and the baby (14 months or so, just walking) and he jumped to greet mom and dad,(no, no, Jaro) and just put his nose up by the baby and gave him a little lick or two. The baby loved it and was giggling. These are dog people. They have an old Bischon whom they used to walk every day, but she has a knee or hip issue and has to have surgery.


Next week you'll finally have that fence project completed and than you will see it was well worth the wait!!!!...


jackie_hubert said:


> We had our big fundraising event yesterday and I met cosmo's half brother (through the dad). He is a half year older. He's crazy too, ok, maybe not Cosmo crazy but still, but man he looks nothing like Cosmo - he is all dad - huge face! But also fat.


Cosmo isn't crazy! He just has lots of boy energy  BTW... I loved your new sig Jackie now its MIA?


ILoveMyGolden said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Quick check in!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well (human and dog(s)!)
> 
> Fin is doing ok. Next appt Sept 21st, if we get a negative scrape, then we have 30 days left of the horrible, horrible ivermectin squirt, if it's positive, atleast 45 more days. It's gross, expensive and Fin and I are equally sick of it.
> 
> 69.2lbs at the vet last time!
> 
> We started an obedience class last night and what a shock we were in for, we need A LOT of work. I am going to be an obedience dropout and start at a lower level this Fall and work our way into what I thought we would have been okay with last night. Discouraging, but we'll get there someday.
> 
> I am back on the road for work, not exactly loving it. I left the house at 7:45 this am and was home around 2:40. The dog walker came somewhere in that timeframe and I came home to two drywalled walls with patches and bite marks throughout them and stupid cute Fin with drywall bits in his teeth.....
> 
> WHY!
> 
> So frustrating. He was at class last night, walked this morning, the most stimulated, spoiled, exercised dog and he's still eating our **** walls. GUESS who will be back in his crate again? Seriously, it's pathetic, he's not thaaat hungry, is he? LOL.
> 
> We are out front now, I have a meeting at 5:30, he was itching his back and decided to just stay right on his back and lie upside down, it's a good thing he's cute, this expensive, frequent flyer at the vet, non-obedience class worthy, wall eating dog is going to get kicked to the curb soon!
> 
> Oh the joys! Off I go, get myself and Fin a bite to eat before I go, Trev at hockey and I am back to hardly seeing him! Maybe Fin is bitter with us?


Happy traveling and good thoughts for beautiful boy Fin, as he is past the half way point in his recovery  !!!


jweisman54 said:


> Aw
> justine...things will get better, just hang in there.
> you may benefit by crating Fin again when you are not home. I am finding with Izzy that it is a day to day adventure. For the most part she is great but still goes and steals things to chew. They are a work in progress.


I think that is just part of them being able to reach the things that are just looking them in the eye as an invitation to play with or eat it...whatever and wherever it is! Roxy taught us very well .....and Roo is the same as Roxy was...inquisitive and always exploring with that mouth! He pretty much leaves the acorns alone now but every darn twig is his...every weed is his... every everything is his.
Charlotte, having a second Golden did have me more prepared for whats to come. Bu,t quite honestly they are like night and day with their puppy personalities. And that's not good or bad its just a whole different set of experiences. Along with the typical golden things like exploring with their mouths, quick learning, wanting to please etc.


jackie_hubert said:


> Is anyone finding that our boys and girls have hit a rough patch at this age? I feel like Cosmo has regressed severely...


I don't feel that way  I don't feel Roxy has regressed. She seems pretty happy to me and her behavior consistent.


Ian'sgran said:


> I don't know if I would call it regression, but Jaro has been driving me nuts with the paper and fabric stealing and chewing. He gets a piece of tissue before it hits the ground. He has decided my placemats are just too much fun to chew. And then there are those blankity blankity maple tree seed things. I am pretty sure he is just doing it so I will trade him for something better to eat. And Justine, we are sending good thoughts for Fin's quick recovery and the behavior we know he is capable of. If he is feeling under the weather, that could be the underlying reason for the other things. You know how it is when some little thing is bothering you, you are just not your best.





Alfie's Girl said:


> I totally agree, Alfie has certainly regressed! Let's hope it's an age thing again. It's the stealing things to chew for us..anything and everything. Geez. He is also not really listening to me either. Glad everyone else is having issues too!!!





jweisman54 said:


> Well, I guess we all seem to be in the same boat with regression. Same here....Izzy seems to have selective hearing. On a good note though, when she steals the remote, she now just waltzes in front of me and she gives it to me. So, I praise her for not chewing it to shreds.


ok...here I will say Roxy does not always listen when I call (if there are distractions) but shes always been like that. I should work more on that with her..I admit.... 
See Joyce.... you are making progress! Izzy now gives you the remote. She makes the choice to give it up and that's a big thing!
I love to see them think and make a good choice!



Alfie's Girl said:


> Awww it's official! I'm sure Joey will be fine. ...then Alfie will be the last one left with his cookies!!! (except for Roo!)
> 
> 
> 
> We get the parading of stolen goods too Joyce! He waggs his tail like mad and walks past us sorta looking sideways at us waiting for us to take the goods off him!
> Love the new sig too!


Roo's gonna have his cookies for awhile  Jamm? No marking?


----------



## Jamm

Nopee no marking in the house, on the walks oh yea. He is mainly getting it done because parents just want it done... Its sorta the last thing with him so they want it over with lol. Oh well!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Awee love the new sig Kathleen, sooo sweet! :heartbeat

We had only one incidence of marking - once on the bath mat - when he was about 9 months old. Nothing since, except for on walks like Jamm!


----------



## Jamm

Haha a guy came into my work last night, and when I had to ask his name, he simply said 'Joseph Jaxson' AKA JOEY JAX!! I bursted out laughing and smiling and I was like AW THATS EXACTLY MY DOGS NAME<33 He was like haha........... LOL


----------



## iansgran

Jamm, was he for real, or maybe someone was playing a trick on you? Did he want a date?


----------



## KaMu

Alfie's Girl said:


> Awee love the new sig Kathleen, sooo sweet! :heartbeat
> 
> We had only one incidence of marking - once on the bath mat - when he was about 9 months old. Nothing since, except for on walks like Jamm!


 Thanks Charlotte


Jamm said:


> Nopee no marking in the house, on the walks oh yea. He is mainly getting it done because parents just want it done... Its sorta the last thing with him so they want it over with lol. Oh well!!


That is probably the only thing that I hope will not be a problem with Roo...marking. I know all about the outside peeing with males, but since the males Ive had have always been fixed early we never did have that problem. Except for my male Maltese, but he is the exception to every rule in the book 
They say they can be trained not to mark in the house and I don't know if I necessarily agree with that...I think the instinct is so strong in some dogs that it would be a constant battle. A battle I pray I don't have to fight.


Ian'sgran said:


> Jamm, was he for real, or maybe someone was playing a trick on you? Did he want a date?


I was thinking that as well Sherie. Karma...your future hubby lol


----------



## KaMu

*Roo almost 4 months*


----------



## jackie_hubert

He's got such cute dumbo ears, lol!


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> He's got such cute dumbo ears, lol!



lol... hes the absolute best. I love THOSE ears, and hope they stay ! You cant tell by this picture but his coat looked so Golden today. Really pretty.
I brush out probably two brush-fulls of puppy fuzz daily  Now, Hes got the beginnings of feathering on his legs and tail and of course that racing strip down his back!


----------



## iansgran

Roo is growing like a weed. The photo--such a pensive expression. And your new sig is cute as can be. My poor only doggy dog. But the gate is up so he can run now. I will get a pic and post it.
Jamm, about the snip snip, since you are not going to breed him it is the responsible thing to do. I am with your parents here--the only issue is the timing, and Joey sure looks mature to me.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> Roo is growing like a weed. The photo--such a pensive expression. And your new sig is cute as can be. My poor only doggy dog. But the gate is up so he can run now. I will get a pic and post it.
> Jamm, about the snip snip, since you are not going to breed him it is the responsible thing to do. I am with your parents here--the only issue is the timing, and Joey sure looks mature to me.



Yes...he was tired, and really wanted to be on my lap not in the harness...... this was after his puppy class. 

Thanks Sheri..r re: the sig, that was one of those pics you get by mistake...
And YEAH for the fence being completed. Ill bet Jaro is one happy camper!!!!


----------



## Jamm

Oh yea I never wanted to breed Joey, just hearing everything here on the forum about waiting I really wanted to wait longer. But Im actually pretty settled with the time frame anyway, If we waited until later it would be to chaotic with moving and everything. Now we can enjoy off leash day cares and dog parks and not having to drive 1.5 hours for a boarding facility because they wouldn't take him anywhere closer! Lol And I don't think the dude wanted a date  lol I have never seen him before but it sure was halarious! I'll never be able to date anyone named "jesse" or "Joeseph/Joey" lol. too weird.


----------



## Jamm

ROOO<33 He is so so cute. I love his floppy ears!! his face is just too cute


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Haha a guy came into my work last night, and when I had to ask his name, he simply said 'Joseph Jaxson' AKA JOEY JAX!! I bursted out laughing and smiling and I was like AW THATS EXACTLY MY DOGS NAME<33 He was like haha........... LOL


Lol that's so funny! 



KaMu said:


> Thanks Charlotte
> 
> That is probably the only thing that I hope will not be a problem with Roo...marking. I know all about the outside peeing with males, but since the males Ive had have always been fixed early we never did have that problem. Except for my male Maltese, but he is the exception to every rule in the book
> They say they can be trained not to mark in the house and I don't know if I necessarily agree with that...I think the instinct is so strong in some dogs that it would be a constant battle. A battle I pray I don't have to fight.
> 
> I was thinking that as well Sherie. Karma...your future hubby lol


I'm sure Roo will be fine! I was told by very experience breeders on here that they grow out of it. And they were right!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aweeeeee Rooooo :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat making me broody for Harry!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ian'sgran said:


> Justine, sounds like you are really into the house stuff now. I have been using a table and chairs I refinished 30 years ago. The set is from the 1920's I say. I suggest you try Tung oil to finish furniture. It is not a varnish, but an oil which hardens like varnish and you just rub it in, sand, do it again, and so forth. Really lots easier than regular varnish especially with dog hair flying around. My Tung oil finished dinning room table has been refinished once, but I just sanded it down a bit and put on another coat.


From an old post....

here is the finished product!!!

Disaster DIY.....kidding! | Facebook

I asked the lady if we could use tung oil and she said no, lol. Not seriously, she said if we wanted to, but she said do it this way as a first time DIY'er, and then next time try tung oil and then go from there on what our preference is. She was the pro at the store and so I listened, though tung oil sounds WAY easier! Not sure I am in a hurry to do this again!!! Tung oil for sure for the table that is waiting to be done


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin had a busy day, dog park first thing this morning, not many there then (why we go so early....less dogs for Fin to get sick from, lol) but a few good playmates, and he came home covered in mud! I did a final coat on the buffet (above!) and then hosed him down.

Step Dad, Trev and Meg went to the Jays/Yankees game so Mom called and asked to go to conservation area just north of us, so off Fin and I went again for a good hike and some swimming for him. He is now zonked out at the front door....!

Another insane week ahead, vet Wednesday, fingers crossed for a negative scrape!


----------



## iansgran

The buffet looks great. Sometimes old stuff is made so much better than the things today that it really is worth all the work.


----------



## jweisman54

Justine that came out great. It looks just like the buffet we bought last year which was $1500 new.


----------



## iansgran

Jamm, how come I didn't know that was Joey as the puppy in the banner? Did you ever mention it and I have already lost my memory? I know my brain is old, but I didn't think that old.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Haha! Off course that's Joey! Maybe one of the other April pups will be in the new banner! Did anyone submit photos?


----------



## iansgran

I submitted some of Jaro--Joey's birthday twin.


----------



## KaMu

Ahhh I am sorry I didn't comment on the Justines furniture refinishing! I was thinking good things but just didnt write them... It looks great...And I sure do know how much work goes into that type undertaking. I have a beautiful old chair just waiting to be refinished... I started and quit, way to many grooves for these hands to sand ......so in the garage it will stay for another 10 years...

Sheri, even I knew it was joeys baby pic!!!! lol I didn't submit any pictures but I'm sure the banner will be beautiful


----------



## Jamm

Haha yea! I think i posted about that :O Maybe not  lol I did submit some new ones of him, but all these gorgeous goldens, its hard to choose! lol. I miss Joey! I only see him for like 4 hours a day now  School from 8-1 and then work from 5-10 monday to friday!! AND ITS ONLY TUESDAY. Oh boy.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sgran said:


> Jamm, how come I didn't know that was Joey as the puppy in the banner? Did you ever mention it and I have already lost my memory? I know my brain is old, but I didn't think that old.


I didn't know either Sherie!  How'd I miss that one? 



jackie_hubert said:


> Haha! Off course that's Joey! Maybe one of the other April pups will be in the new banner! Did anyone submit photos?


My puppy photos are all on my other laptop...buried in my wardrobe!!!! :doh:


----------



## jweisman54

I submitted a few.


----------



## jweisman54

I took these of Izzy today. I wish I had taken them before I submitted for the new banner.

















​


----------



## KaMu

*Its Roo time!*

Getting taller than the pen...



















I was trying to get him to look at me because I wanted to show you how is always carries a toy outside with him  Its really very cute


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> I took these of Izzy today. I wish I had taken them before I submitted for the new banner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Beautiful beautiful pics of Izzy!!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Awwe Joyce, Izzy is so grown up now!  She's such a lady!

Kathleen, oh boy Roo is growing by the minute!!!! I wonder if he'll end up darker than Roxy, hard to tell as the ears look the same colour in the photos...we'll see!  

P.S Did you now that you can trim the long hair on Roo's 'rocket'  (stops the drips!) I keep Alfie's trimmed as short as I can!


----------



## jackie_hubert

What a beauty Izzy is! We need more pictures!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ohhh wonder if I can still submit pics for Banner, I really just come straight to this page and Health forum, sometimes pictures and anything in top 10 and that's about it!

Fin got an almost negative scrape last night at the vet!

No live mites (YAY!) just two dead ones. If they had been dead long they would have dried up and been gone (fallen apart and not been on the skin) these two (I got to look under the microscope!) were there and not moving, they look like black cigar's with legs! So they haven't been dead long, but dead is good! 30 more days and we'll do another scrape!!!

Nasty, nasty ivermectin, BLECH!

Work sucks, I hate being on the road  I just want to be in office again! Off I go! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aw Justine, at least Fin is very nearly better!  That's good news!

Well, I'm off for a weeks holiday with my family and Alfie too! Will take lots of pics for you all. Wont have internet so I'll be away till next weekend.

See you all soon x


----------



## iansgran

Hope Charlotte is enjoying her vacation.
Jamm posted in another thread about have some trouble with math skills. Jamm, maybe this little story will entice you. As I said no math genes in yours truly. College senior year finally got around to taking required science class and I picked Astronomy. Well, for those who don't know Astronomy is just another word for math. Lucky for me the new guy who worked with me in the library had been a math major and was willing to give me a little help with the stars--and well you know what happens under the stars. Been married 44 years now.


----------



## jweisman54

Happy vacation Charlotte, we will miss you.

Justine, that is good news about Fin.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo stepped on a puppy's head!

I went to the dog park today where Cosmo was playing with a sheltie and a Boston. In comes this woman with a 15 week old Chi - something or other designer dog. And she let's the skiddish little thing walk around. She asks me if Cosmo is good with puppies and I reply that he is a puppy himself as I cringe at the thought of bringing a 2lb skiddish dog to a dog park. Just after I say that I wouln't bring that dog in here with all the germs and exuberant dogs Cosmo runs to say hi and the little thing is lying belly up as if he's going to eat it and cosmo steps on the puppy's head! Luckily it just rained and the grass was soft so I don't think it got hurt. I just picked up the little thing and handed it to her but I made no apologies. She held it and walked right back out.

Go to a small puppy socialization class, not the dog park!


----------



## iansgran

I am pretty sure I would never take a tiny breed dog to a dog park. And I know I wouldn't take a puppy. There are way too many stupid owners out there. At least the little think knew be show submission and didn't go on the fear attack bark mode as so many of them do. The other day my husband was taking Jaro for a walk when the Bichon from down the street got out (had a pet sitter) and rushed him. She is an old dog and barks a lot at other dogs on walks, plus has some joint issue now, but still ran across the street. Lucky for my neighbors Jaro likes other dogs because a little barky thing rushing an aggressive dog is a recipe for trouble.


----------



## DianaM

I haven't been on in a long time but I wanted to update everyone. She had surgery yesterday to remove a foot of power cord that she chewed off our lamp. They took xrays and it was about the size of a golf ball just sitting in her stomach. Everything went well.. she is now at home recovering. But I hate going through this recovery process again! That lamp has been sitting on the same table, in the same spot since before we brought Gracie home and she never bothered with it. I guess you can never get too comfortable. Luckily it was unplugged (although that might have been what enticed her to begin with). Anyway, I will keep everyone updated as she recovers. We were supposed to start a focus while heeling class on Monday but we're gonna have to cancel that. Everything else had been going fine until this weekend.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Oh no! Gracie girl, what are you doing acting like a 10 week old????? 

I'm glad she's doing okay. Keep us updated on her progress ok?


----------



## jweisman54

I don't know about all of the other April pups but Izzy is seems to still be regressing and acting out like she were 4 months old. She started in with zoomies again, is continuing to steal things and chew them. Is now eating rocks outside which she does not swallow, thankfully. All of a sudden jumping on the furniture when she knows she is not allowed on it. I know I have not been able to really work with her since my hand surgery 3 weeks ago but this is crazy!

On the other hand, she is holding it at night from 10-8. No more crate, just keep gates up when I am at work during the day.

Anyone else having issues?


----------



## iansgran

So sorry, Diana. What a nightmare for you both. Had to have the blockage surgery for our kitty a few years ago. She ate a tiny foam square, part of a toy. She was fine after a few days, but pretty sick kitty to begin with. We are keeping you in our prayers and good thoughts.

On another note, anyone know anything about Pointgold being banned?


----------



## Jamm

I don't think Joey is regressing, we are all actually really happy with him lately! He has much more independence around the house (being left alone for 30-40mins with freedom of the house) and his walking is just incredible. I started school last monday and a new job so ive been crazy busy. With my 5 hours of alone time I usually will either walk Joey or take him to the park for an hour, then my parents walk him or take him to the park again for another hour at night, where he plays with his best friend and girlfriend. He hasn't been jumping, stealing, begging, pulling or nothing like that. We are very pleased with him! 

I don't know anything about PG being banned. I'll miss her though, I never commented on threads that got out of hand but she has helped me with Joey in the past, I will always be thankful for that!


----------



## Jamm

And of course that thread was closed right after I voiced my opinion! poop. lol


----------



## jweisman54

That is great about Joey's behavior. Yup it just got closed out.


----------



## jackie_hubert

I got a new car. Her name is Selma. She is a 2001 Corolla. With only 90,000 miles! Our 2008 Mazda has 70,000 miles on it. It was owned by an 80 year old who was no longer allowed to drive. He kept it in great shape inside but clearly hit a few too many poles on the outside - hence, he wasn't allowed to drive anymore.

We bought it for Cosmo really. Since my husband always has the car for work I'm left without one and never can take Cosmo to classes.

I means we won't be able to buy a house with a yard as soon as we'd hoped but at least I can take Cosmo out more. We're hoping to start a nosework class soon.

We've stopped taking Cosmo for walks entirely. We now only do work with him. He's just not a dog that is ever going to enjoy going for walks. Maybe when he's a senior, lol. He loves working and is entirely calm and content. He amazes me all the time.


----------



## Ljilly28

DianaM said:


> I haven't been on in a long time but I wanted to update everyone. She had surgery yesterday to remove a foot of power cord that she chewed off our lamp. They took xrays and it was about the size of a golf ball just sitting in her stomach. Everything went well.. she is now at home recovering. But I hate going through this recovery process again! That lamp has been sitting on the same table, in the same spot since before we brought Gracie home and she never bothered with it. I guess you can never get too comfortable. Luckily it was unplugged (although that might have been what enticed her to begin with). Anyway, I will keep everyone updated as she recovers. We were supposed to start a focus while heeling class on Monday but we're gonna have to cancel that. Everything else had been going fine until this weekend.


How is the recovery going? I can't believe they can do things like swallow a whole foot of cord. Lush broke her toe and has to wear a cast. It is horrible trying to keep her quiet. Anything you are doing that is fun on these recovery days?


----------



## jweisman54

jackie_hubert said:


> I got a new car. Her name is Selma. She is a 2001 Corolla. With only 90,000 miles! Our 2008 Mazda has 70,000 miles on it. It was owned by an 80 year old who was no longer allowed to drive. He kept it in great shape inside but clearly hit a few too many poles on the outside - hence, he wasn't allowed to drive anymore.
> 
> We bought it for Cosmo really. Since my husband always has the car for work I'm left without one and never can take Cosmo to classes.
> 
> I means we won't be able to buy a house with a yard as soon as we'd hoped but at least I can take Cosmo out more. We're hoping to start a nosework class soon.
> 
> We've stopped taking Cosmo for walks entirely. We now only do work with him. He's just not a dog that is ever going to enjoy going for walks. Maybe when he's a senior, lol. He loves working and is entirely calm and content. He amazes me all the time.


I thought he was a great walker looking at your videos.


----------



## iansgran

Jamm, the chuck it ball in the signature pic of Joey, is it the large or medium size. I got Jaro some of the orange chuck it balls yesterday, medium, all they had, and they are about the size of a tennis ball. The one in the pic looks bigger--maybe Joey was smaller in that photo. I think I saw the big ones in the store once and they were quite large. 
Diana, do keep us updated. Hope she is doing better.
Jackie, your 80 year old story made me laugh. My Camry is 2002 and it has 50,000 miles on in. Can you guess this old lady doesn't drive that much. Well for the first 3 years I only worked 2 miles away from home, then after I had my knees replaced it wasn't drived at all for 6 months. It has never been more than 300 miles away from home, and that not too often.


----------



## jackie_hubert

jweisman54 said:


> I thought he was a great walker looking at your videos.


Oh he doesn't pull much anymore, but he HATES being on leash. He gets so frustrated that he bites at his leash a lot and gets the zoomies all the time. Check this out: 





That "Huff!" is him.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Diana, how is Gracie? I hope she is recovering well!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Ian'sgran said:


> Jackie, your 80 year old story made me laugh. My Camry is 2002 and it has 50,000 miles on in. Can you guess this old lady doesn't drive that much. Well for the first 3 years I only worked 2 miles away from home, then after I had my knees replaced it wasn't drived at all for 6 months. It has never been more than 300 miles away from home, and that not too often.


lol. Well if you are ever looking to sell your car you know where to bring it!


----------



## jweisman54

Jackie, Izzy still bites the leash when DH takes her out.


----------



## jweisman54

*A new pic*


----------



## jweisman54

Oh and that is her Bumi she is lying on, er protecting!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Oh so cute! I wanna get Cosmo a Bumi but he only gets second-hand toys now so I can afford some classes...


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> I got a new car. Her name is Selma. She is a 2001 Corolla. With only 90,000 miles! Our 2008 Mazda has 70,000 miles on it. It was owned by an 80 year old who was no longer allowed to drive. He kept it in great shape inside but clearly hit a few too many poles on the outside - hence, he wasn't allowed to drive anymore.
> 
> We bought it for Cosmo really. Since my husband always has the car for work I'm left without one and never can take Cosmo to classes.
> 
> I means we won't be able to buy a house with a yard as soon as we'd hoped but at least I can take Cosmo out more. We're hoping to start a nosework class soon.
> 
> We've stopped taking Cosmo for walks entirely. We now only do work with him. He's just not a dog that is ever going to enjoy going for walks. Maybe when he's a senior, lol. He loves working and is entirely calm and content. He amazes me all the time.


That nosework class sounds so interesting to me I did look it up on utube and this might just be something Ill do with Roxy at some point.
They are quite an amazing breed Jackie, and its true they are always coming up with something new to teach us 
Congrats on the car!!!


jweisman54 said:


> I thought he was a great walker looking at your videos.


Me to....


jackie_hubert said:


> Oh he doesn't pull much anymore, but he HATES being on leash. He gets so frustrated that he bites at his leash a lot and gets the zoomies all the time. Check this out:
> Leash biting 2 - YouTube
> 
> That "Huff!" is him.


Yep I see what you mean he really wants no part of walking and is letting you know he does not care for this leash that is restricting him from ...in this case...sniffing 


jweisman54 said:


>


Sweet little Izzy....no ones getting that Bumi!


----------



## Jamm

Ian'sgran said:


> Jamm, the chuck it ball in the signature pic of Joey, is it the large or medium size. I got Jaro some of the orange chuck it balls yesterday, medium, all they had, and they are about the size of a tennis ball. The one in the pic looks bigger--maybe Joey was smaller in that photo. I think I saw the big ones in the store once and they were quite large.
> Diana, do keep us updated. Hope she is doing better.
> Jackie, your 80 year old story made me laugh. My Camry is 2002 and it has 50,000 miles on in. Can you guess this old lady doesn't drive that much. Well for the first 3 years I only worked 2 miles away from home, then after I had my knees replaced it wasn't drived at all for 6 months. It has never been more than 300 miles away from home, and that not too often.



Joeys are not 'Large' ones. There not too big for him at all though. They fit in the large chuck it holder. My friend who has Joeys bff blue, has the medium ones. Joey can play with both just fine. I was just afraid the medium would be too small for him, and the large are perfect! haha His favourite planet dog ball is a size in between the two.


----------



## Jamm

Oh and speaking of Bumi's!!










Thats what I got greeted with when I came home from work


----------



## jweisman54

So, today was my birthday and we spent it with my 3 children at my youngest daughter's house. Izzy cam along with us to play with my daughter's chocolate lab who is 4. Well they got along fine, did all the greetings and rough housing and such. Izzy took all of my granddaughters toys, clothes and what not and proudly paraded past all of us. On the way home (@ 45 min. ride) she starts crying in the car, pulled off the highway, figuring she had to pee/poop...sure enough, did both but was panting so heavily the rest of the ride home I got nervous. Got into the backseat with her to try to calm her to no avail. Finally got home, where she had water and is now sound asleep. I think today just pooped her out!


----------



## KaMu

We have the lime green Bumi ...its an occasional fun toy for them, not one of their favorites at all. Both dogs are passed out by my feet tonight...DH and than I had them running out back today! I have got to get busy out back and rake a little.... there are way to many stick distractions. There are a few branches Ive removed all the bark from and we use those to throw for the dogs but, the leaves are starting to drop and it seems like all the dead branches are dropping to...filled with bark ...perfect for a young pups mouth :/! The weather is cool here and the mosquitoes seemed to have died down a little. At least they dont attack you as soon as you walk out the door....they were just awful this year. I have only about 8 bites from today and yesterday!

Diana, please post how Gracie is doing when you have the time.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> So, today was my birthday and we spent it with my 3 children at my youngest daughter's house. Izzy cam along with us to play with my daughter's chocolate lab who is 4. Well they got along fine, did all the greetings and rough housing and such. Izzy took all of my granddaughters toys, clothes and what not and proudly paraded past all of us. On the way home (@ 45 min. ride) she starts crying in the car, pulled off the highway, figuring she had to pee/poop...sure enough, did both but was panting so heavily the rest of the ride home I got nervous. Got into the backseat with her to try to calm her to no avail. Finally got home, where she had water and is now sound asleep. I think today just pooped her out!


Well, HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOYCE!!!!! I sure hope Izzy is ok...but Ill bet it was all the excitement of the day...


----------



## jackie_hubert

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

I'm exhausted and have no voice left after giving 2 four hour cat workshops. Alas I'm gonna take Cosmo down to the car for some nose work...maybe I will make more video.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

We needed a bumi pic too!

Also included a basket pic, he is FINALLY going in. Something we're working on at agility for hind end awareness and me learning to be very patient, no command, no luring, have to wait and wait for him to offer the behaviour (going in the basket) and then yes's and treats!

You can still see the mange on his nose, just under his right eye.


----------



## iansgran

More bumi pics. Happy belated bday, Joyce.


----------



## jackie_hubert

You know those two actually kinda look alike!


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> You know those two actually kinda look alike!



 They all kinda look alike!!!! I swear they all get more beautiful with each passing month! If I hadn't worked 12 hours today Id take a pic with our Bumi....
Great pictures of your Goldens.

Hmmmm ....all four in the basket. Very nice work Fin!


----------



## jweisman54

Yeah they all do look alike and they love their Bumi's.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Hey guys!  I'm back from holiday now! Got some fab pics to show you tomorrow. I'll try and catch up too...


----------



## jweisman54

I noticed a couple of months ago that there was some very dark plaque/staining on Izzy's back molar on either side. I have called the vet and we are going in Wed to have it looked at. It will not brush off and is up against the gum line.


----------



## iansgran

Joyce, saw the other tread. Hope it is nothing. But I will also have to check Jaro. I have my hands in his mouth a lot, but haven't used by eyes. He is going to the groomer Friday, I will have her look, too.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Was brushing Cosmo's teeth yesterday and he has quite a bit if gunk in his bak molars which I can't get off with the brush. Any suggestions? Brushing his teeth is definitely a two person job. He loves it but I think he thinks it's a game, he wiggles around and tries to bite the brush...


----------



## iansgran

Well, I did look and Jaro's teeth look pretty good to me. Then I decided to give him a Cheweez (rawhide strip) from a box probably two years old left from Subiaco. Subie had two of those a day for most of his life and had great teeth. I only let Jaro chew for about 5 minutes then took away the half that he was still working on. Now Subie would have those things gone in 5 minutes. I have a tooth brush, well two, the finger kind and the long kind, but haven't used them on Jaro. Maybe tomorrow. If I remember Subie licked the toothpaste so much I hardly got to get it on his teeth. It was like giving him peanut butter.


----------



## DianaM

KaMu said:


> Diana, please post how Gracie is doing when you have the time.



Checking in to give an update on Gracie. She is doing great. She's acting like her usual self again except she's mad at us for not letting her play outside and run around. But she is a good cuddler too! We will take her in on Thursday to get the suctures out and we promised her some fun after that. The only real issue we've had is that she started having to pee A LOT more than usual. She will squat 3-5 times when we take her out and pees longer. For the first couple days, she couldn't handle a couple hours in the crate while we were at work. No accidents since Friday though so hopefully that is a good sign! When we took her for a check-up on Wednesday, they said she was on an antibiotic anyway so hopefully that helps if she had UTI or they would switch it up. She's back to her normal food and schedule now too. She also got a new Halloween toy yesterday


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Does anyone know if a dog can get Canine Papilloma virus twice?

I'm thinking Fin has it again.....


----------



## KaMu

Alfie's Girl said:


> Hey guys!  I'm back from holiday now! Got some fab pics to show you tomorrow. I'll try and catch up too...


welcome back!


jweisman54 said:


> I noticed a couple of months ago that there was some very dark plaque/staining on Izzy's back molar on either side. I have called the vet and we are going in Wed to have it looked at. It will not brush off and is up against the gum line.


I double checked Rox and she is ok in that department.


DianaM said:


> Checking in to give an update on Gracie. She is doing great. She's acting like her usual self again except she's mad at us for not letting her play outside and run around. But she is a good cuddler too! We will take her in on Thursday to get the suctures out and we promised her some fun after that. The only real issue we've had is that she started having to pee A LOT more than usual. She will squat 3-5 times when we take her out and pees longer. For the first couple days, she couldn't handle a couple hours in the crate while we were at work. No accidents since Friday though so hopefully that is a good sign! When we took her for a check-up on Wednesday, they said she was on an antibiotic anyway so hopefully that helps if she had UTI or they would switch it up. She's back to her normal food and schedule now too. She also got a new Halloween toy yesterday


Thanks for the update...so glad she is better, and ready for some fun  We bought the spiders from PS and the pups seem to like them  Im sure Gracie will love her Halloween toy!


ILoveMyGolden said:


> Does anyone know if a dog can get Canine Papilloma virus twice?
> 
> I'm thinking Fin has it again.....


Oh my goodness.... Its a virus so I suppose it could lie dormant and reoccur. But that is just my guess. That sweet boy of yours is not allowed to have one more ailment this year!!! Hear that Mr. Fin!?


----------



## jackie_hubert

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Does anyone know if a dog can get Canine Papilloma virus twice?
> 
> I'm thinking Fin has it again.....


Oh no, Fin! Well, just a quick google seems to suggest that they go away when the immune system is strong. And I guess his has been off fir a while now, huh?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

At least papilloma doesn't cost anything? LOL. Quarantine time for Fin again?

Frig....! I am so glad we took out insurance.

He is parading around the house right now with our flashlight, and then spooking himself when he catches were the light is shining in the corner of his eye....fool!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Immune system is definitely down, so I guess it could be possible.

Argh. Email with pics was just sent to vets, so we'll see what they say.


----------



## KaMu

jackie_hubert said:


> Was brushing Cosmo's teeth yesterday and he has quite a bit if gunk in his bak molars which I can't get off with the brush. Any suggestions? Brushing his teeth is definitely a two person job. He loves it but I think he thinks it's a game, he wiggles around and tries to bite the brush...


I dont brush Roxy's teeth. I think shed be ok with that but nails are the biggest problem...not a problem but its frustrating. I took her to the vet today to have her nails clipped. As we were on our way there we stopped at the railroad crossing and waited for the train to pass. Well, you should have seen Roxy...my heart was racing as I was thinking ...ok, dont make a big deal of this.... She was trembling from head to tail, Ive never seen her like this before, not to this extent. When we finally got to the vet, the tech wanted to come see her and Roxy jumped up with paws on my shoulder which she has only ever done when she is frightened. She than puts her head to my chin and does this forehead to forehead move lol 
I should have turned and ignored her, but I couldn't make myself do that....she was still trembling soo from the train visit, now the nail trim was coming lol. Poor baby girl\. She did go happily in the back with the tech but came out drooling  

Now on my way home Im thinking ok why is my girl so spooky? Shes always been like this. First I thought ok her plane ride here from the breeder? Maybe...but she was as calm as they come when she arrived, not scared of anything.
Or lack of socialization? I dunno, she has always been my car travel buddy seasons permitting and we did the training for close to a year. Sooo maybe not as socialized as she could have been, I wouldn't say lacking though.
As a pup she would spook at things like shadows, a newly placed lawn sign race cars in the distance.... 
Are some dogs just like this?


----------



## iansgran

Kathleen, I do think some dogs are just more sensitive. I read something about Thundershirts being good for calming for all sorts of things, not just storms. Bet you could make your own. I think they just use that stretchy fabric with lycra you can get at any fabric store. The theory is it is like wrapping a baby tight.


----------



## KaMu

I actually have been considering one of these Sheri....I saw them a few weeks ago at Pet Smart, same price as online. Im still in the "thinking" phase though. I dont sew, and I have only recently bought sewing needles and some thread... lol

Watching Roxy was breaking my heart, and when the vet tech initially approached her she did not have a happy I want to kiss you look like she normally does. It was more like, please back off I am way too stressed at the moment. As soon as she was back home she was back to all smiles, I didn't have the heart to give her her bath  
But tomorrow is another day.....


----------



## jackie_hubert

Well they say fearfulness is largely genetic so Im sure it's not anything you did. 

I do think a lot of pups are spooky when they follow that no outside until after final vaccinations thing so they miss socialization during the most important time, but as I recall this was not the case with you guys. You should see some of the dogs that come out of one of the big name breeders out here, they cant even walk down the street because they are never socialized. But, hey, they win at Westminster, so who cares! :no:

Our last guide dog was under-confident, mostly because her puppy raiser was a...butt and trains dogs ONLY with punishment.

I'm sure it's nothing you've done, don't worry. And every dog has to be scared of something, right!?!? Some days I'd rather have that problem than the over confident independent goof I got! Lol.


----------



## Jamm

I too am noticing some tartar on Joeys teeth but im confused about. I have latley been giving him bones, he gets nylabones, dental and normal and antlers. He still has some tartar though.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Just discovered that Leslie McDevitt is on YouTube. Can you imagine any of our dog behaving like that?






I've recently gone back to Control Unleashed and am starting some serious Look at That! Training.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Relaxing is hard work!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Okay..I've finnnaly read up!  

Joyce, Happy Belated Birthday!    Alfie and Izzy sound very similar with the stealing and just generally having regressed a bit!!! It's like in lots of ways Alfie's come soo far but in others he's right back where he was?!? Let's hope it's a phase! Love the photo of Izzy too, she really does look similar to Alfie in the face.

Diana, that must have been so awful for you and Gracie. I'm pleased to hear that she's on the mend though, these pups will eat just anything!!!

Oh geez, I wanted to comment on quite a lot but I've forgotten them all!!! LOl, sorry I'm missing lots of you out - it's not personal! 

We called at our breeders on the way home from vacation and had a great couple of hours! I was so reassured by everything she said. She emphasised that 17 months is still young and they're teenagers but it's okay becasue we still have time to correct any bad habits. And of course we talked about Harry and she's totally okay with me getting another pup from her next litter!  

I'll get photos up later of the Holiday..


----------



## Jamm

Welcome back Charlotte


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Thanks Jamm! 

Photo time...

Alfie sitting on the porch while we load the car up to leave.










Our cottage that we rented for the week. SO perfect for Alfie as it's totally surrounded by fields. 










Dogs are not allowed on the sofas. :curtain:











LOVE this one of him! :heartbeat










Good ole British fish and chips (He only had a few!)










Interesting thing I forgot to say earlier, I asked our breeder is she thought Alfie was a good weight (He's 33kg/73lb) and she said he could do with putting on a couple of kilos! I'd had a few comments from people that he was quite lean.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Doh, it messed up the photos!!! Ignore the top one! Lol


----------



## jweisman54

KaMu said:


> I dont brush Roxy's teeth. I think shed be ok with that but nails are the biggest problem...not a problem but its frustrating. I took her to the vet today to have her nails clipped. As we were on our way there we stopped at the railroad crossing and waited for the train to pass. Well, you should have seen Roxy...my heart was racing as I was thinking ...ok, dont make a big deal of this.... She was trembling from head to tail, Ive never seen her like this before, not to this extent. When we finally got to the vet, the tech wanted to come see her and Roxy jumped up with paws on my shoulder which she has only ever done when she is frightened. She than puts her head to my chin and does this forehead to forehead move lol
> I should have turned and ignored her, but I couldn't make myself do that....she was still trembling soo from the train visit, now the nail trim was coming lol. Poor baby girl\. She did go happily in the back with the tech but came out drooling
> 
> Now on my way home Im thinking ok why is my girl so spooky? Shes always been like this. First I thought ok her plane ride here from the breeder? Maybe...but she was as calm as they come when she arrived, not scared of anything.
> Or lack of socialization? I dunno, she has always been my car travel buddy seasons permitting and we did the training for close to a year. Sooo maybe not as socialized as she could have been, I wouldn't say lacking though.
> As a pup she would spook at things like shadows, a newly placed lawn sign race cars in the distance....
> Are some dogs just like this?


Izzy is still very easily spooked too. If she is in a new situation, she quivers, if she is outside and there is a sign or a trash barrel or something that was not there before she jumps. She quivers in the car now too. Don't know why.

She is going to the vet today to get her back molar checked. It has build up on it that I cannot remove.


----------



## jweisman54

Charlotte, those are great pics of Alfie. Izzy looks like a smaller version of him!


----------



## iansgran

Charlotte, you should put the photos of Alfie on his back on the blanket in the funny pictures of your Golden thread. They made me laught.
Jackie, don't I wish Jaro would just pay attention to me when strange dogs approach. Oct 4 is the feast of St Francis, patron of animals and we had a blessing of animals at church. Well Jaro was pretty good, meaning he didn't bark or jump on anyone too much, but he was also pretty excited and wouldn't hold at sit or stay for more than a minute. Guess we need some more work around other dogs. He wanted to go make friends with everyone way too much.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Thanks guys!  I'll check out the pic thread too!

Sherie, I can imagine Alfie would be the same if I took him to Church with lots of other animals...he would be bad enough just with the people lol!


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Izzy is still very easily spooked too. If she is in a new situation, she quivers, if she is outside and there is a sign or a trash barrel or something that was not there before she jumps. She quivers in the car now too. Don't know why.
> 
> She is going to the vet today to get her back molar checked. It has build up on it that I cannot remove.



How did Izzy make out at the vet Joyce?

Sheri I think if I brought Roxy to church, Id feel like I had to explain, But but shes got a certificate she CAN sit nicely, but she LOVES humans and cant restrain herself. 
I do love that they celebrate a day for animals.......
I'm working on.....when I come home from work Roxy and Roo are at the front door pawing on the glass door. I'm trying to fix that. We are making progress but still when I finally get in the door (after they sit) The argue amongst themselves pushing to get to me first :/ Now I just ignore them and walk upstairs, which gets a little crowded on the steps, but does prevent the bickering.

Great pictures Charlotte! I soo wish I were there at the cottage. Looks like you had a very nice and hopefully a relaxing time on vacation.
Harry.....getting closer....

Jackie hows Cosmo doing?


----------



## Jamm

Im actually a little bit pissed off at this forum.. It seems that no one comments on the good posts. For example, there are a bunch of threads with sick dogs that have like 5 replies... there are threads about insurance, and puppy problems, all with barley any responses. I myself made a thread that Joey and I saved two dogs... and it got like 3 replies.... but picture of a dog wearing a hat have pages and pages of comments. I really don't get this place anymore. People attack one another for the slightest thing, so many people seem to think they are know it alls and are trying to put others in their place. Its just sad really.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> Id feel like I had to explain, But but shes got a certificate she CAN sit nicely, but she LOVES humans and cant restrain herself.


Hehe I couldn't put it better myself! That basically sums up Goldens I think! 



Jamm said:


> Im actually a little bit pissed off at this forum.. It seems that no one comments on the good posts. For example, there are a bunch of threads with sick dogs that have like 5 replies... there are threads about insurance, and puppy problems, all with barley any responses. I myself made a thread that Joey and I saved two dogs... and it got like 3 replies.... but picture of a dog wearing a hat have pages and pages of comments. I really don't get this place anymore. People attack one another for the slightest thing, so many people seem to think they are know it alls and are trying to put others in their place. Its just sad really.


I know what you mean Jamm, when I have time I hunt through the pups forum especially and look for the threads with only a couple of replies and post on them. I wish I had more time to do that! To be honest, I don't go on the main forum much at all, I like our thread as we're all so friendly.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Alfie's Girl said:


> I know what you mean Jamm, when I have time I hunt through the pups forum especially and look for the threads with only a couple of replies and post on them.


Haha, me too!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo's doing good. I've given up on going for regular walks. I either do nosework or tracking pretty much every day as his exercise, tires him out more and he is much more content. I wonder what happened to the rest of his littermates; Cosmo can't be the only one who turned out like this. But they all went to purely pet homes, except Cosmo. I feel sorry for them, haha!


----------



## jweisman54

I don't much look at the other threads anymore. Once in a while I will post on something. 

Izzy made out great at the vet. He scraped two teeth, no sedation at all, she was great! She has a groove in each of the two top upper back molars and the food is getting trapped causing the plaque. He gave me a dental scraper to use on her myself. She was weighed and is only 56 lbs. Her bones can be felt but the vet said she is ok but if I want to increase her food to 3 cups a day that I can.

Kathleen, Izzy does the same thing when I walk into the house. I have a split entry also, so she crowds me trying to walk up the stairs as well.


----------



## jackie_hubert

We just decreased Cosmo's food from 3 cups to 2.75. But he also gets lots of snacks.


----------



## jweisman54

I haven't upped it yet to that extra cup. I am giving her about 1 1/4 cups twice a day now. I don't want her to be too big. The vet also said that she will probably fill out another 5 lbs. by the tie she is 2.


----------



## iansgran

Jamm, I have often wondered why some posts get so many responses and others so few. I think in the case of your thread about saving the dogs, people may not have known what to comment other than thank you. I somehow missed it and was wondering if all the posts don't always show up because if I see a thread started by any of us I read it for sure. Sometimes if it has been a whole day or more when I come on I might not be looking as closely as other times. But it was a very kind thing you did. And lately some of the threads have gotten pretty heated. I think this may be a cycle that comes and goes--the nastiness cycle. 
Kathleen, where are the new photos of Roo? They change so much at that age. 
Joyce, Izzy looks good and I am glad had a good vet check. You are a good mommy to even notice back teeth. I need to take Jaro to get him weighed because he does look a little chunky lately and I know if he is overweight it isn't from kibble because he doesn't even get 2 full cups a day. But he does get little treats and kongs or bones every few days. He doesn't get enough exercise though. My confession.


----------



## KaMu

Jamm said:


> Im actually a little bit pissed off at this forum.. It seems that no one comments on the good posts. For example, there are a bunch of threads with sick dogs that have like 5 replies... there are threads about insurance, and puppy problems, all with barley any responses. I myself made a thread that Joey and I saved two dogs... and it got like 3 replies.... but picture of a dog wearing a hat have pages and pages of comments. I really don't get this place anymore. People attack one another for the slightest thing, so many people seem to think they are know it alls and are trying to put others in their place. Its just sad really.


Well, Ill head out on a search and post mission, I have off the next two days so Ill make it a point to address a few topics...topics I had intentions of replying to anyway. 


Alfie's Girl said:


> Hehe I couldn't put it better myself! That basically sums up Goldens I think!
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean Jamm, when I have time I hunt through the pups forum especially and look for the threads with only a couple of replies and post on them. I wish I had more time to do that! To be honest, I don't go on the main forum much at all, I like our thread as we're all so friendly.


See, I dont find the forum unfriendly or uncaring..... I think there are topics where replies could be misconstrued as anger towards the original OP or great dismay  When most times it is just an experienced Golden owner trying to help... and being on the net, its often hard to know how the person is replying. Of course your always going to have the occasional Smart Alec who is has nothing better to do with their own lives than to try and make others unhappy....I suppose its amusing to some.
Anyway, I think you have to look past all that and just try and help out as and where you can. Sometimes... I feel like I dont have enough experience with Goldens to give the best advice so I dont answer some topics for that very reason. Plus, you know how lengthy my posts can get!!
And Jamm I did not know Joey saved two dogs...Ill be sure and read it tonight though. Don't get discouraged hun. People might just be a little quieter right now for various reasons. You know how life just gets in your way sometimes 
Oh and BTW...I love your new pic of Joey!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> I don't much look at the other threads anymore. Once in a while I will post on something.
> 
> Izzy made out great at the vet. He scraped two teeth, no sedation at all, she was great! She has a groove in each of the two top upper back molars and the food is getting trapped causing the plaque. He gave me a dental scraper to use on her myself. She was weighed and is only 56 lbs. Her bones can be felt but the vet said she is ok but if I want to increase her food to 3 cups a day that I can.
> 
> Kathleen, Izzy does the same thing when I walk into the house. I have a split entry also, so she crowds me trying to walk up the stairs as well.


Well done Izzy, what a star! Can't imagine that Alfie would allow the vet to scrape his teeth! :uhoh: 
I've increased Alfie's food a bit too, my breeder said he could do with some extra weight. We agreed I'm going to try and get him up to 35kg but the time he's 2! Sounds similar to Izzy, he's not underweight or bony but could just do with a bit more on him.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Crazy hockey game! Jamm must be excited. 

And I must be bored because I'm watching Ottawa play Toronto!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Leafs barely beat Ottawa, what fools falling apart in the 3rd there!!!

Lazy Thanksgiving weekend here, I think we are headed to the trails soon for a walk and adventure for Fin. Vet is unsure about it being the papilloma virus. We are limiting his contact regardless (neighbours dogs only as if they were going to get anything from Fin they'd have been exposed already anyways!). No agility class, which....is sort of good! The trainer invited us back when we're ready to join in to the class the next session, hopefully some better dogs, or lower numbers, will never go back to this place again once this is done.

I am away Thur>Sun, Universities' Fair in Toronto with all 21 universities in Ontario there, wild time with hundreds of thousands of potential students scoping out the school's they'll be applying to!

I too, don't deviate too far on the forum, health forum as I post there (lol thanks Fin!) and pictures one if I have time. Beyond that, the top 10 and that's about it!

Fin his Mr. Spooky lately. Barking at the sound of any noise (only in the house, he doesn't bark anywhere else...!) and on walks being spooky with certain things! We worked our tails of to socialize and expose him to everything so it's super annoying for him to be acting like this.....hopefully it passes.

I posted an album Professional Wedding Photos.......Our Wedding! July 9, 2011 | Facebook of photos from our wedding. Finally got all albums to parents and grandparents and got all thank-you's and photos to wedding guests, I held out posting anything to facebook until all those people saw them, so if anyone wants to take a peak, please do! The first Golden is Bailey, my parents Golden, and then Fin is in there too!


----------



## iansgran

My screensaver randomly accesses my picture files and this one just came up. It is about 8 years ago, Ian is a baby and the dogs are my first Golden Subiaco and my daughter's border collie mix. They all want to share a banana with grandpa.


----------



## jweisman54

Aw, that is sweet!


----------



## jackie_hubert

So cute! Old pictures are either fabulous or horrible, haha!

Edit to add: look how focused he is on the banana! Only a golden...


----------



## jackie_hubert

Btw, we had guests over for thanksgiving turkey and Cosmo did so well. We went for an hour walk Before they arrived and I had a kong ready, and the guests ignored him. He actually laid down most of the time. There is hope. I've also been working really hard at mat work and relaxation exercises. 

Now he's pooped!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Hey guys, wanted to post one last time and say goodbye as I have asked to have my account closed. I spend way to much time on here. Perhaps I will be back some day. 

You guys have been irreplaceable in sharing the joys and sorrows of puppyhood and I would love to continue our journey on Facebook if anyone wants to go on there.

Thanks all!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aww Jackie.  We'll miss you. The Facebook page is still there so feel free to post anytime. Hope you'll be back someday. Bye


----------



## iansgran

Yes, Jackie, you and Cosmo will be missed. But I understand the reason. After all I am retired and can do what I want. Sherie


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Went car shopping today! 

Still won't buy for another 6 months, but it was fun to get a long list together and we'll eventually make it a short list!


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> I don't much look at the other threads anymore. Once in a while I will post on something.
> 
> Izzy made out great at the vet. He scraped two teeth, no sedation at all, she was great! She has a groove in each of the two top upper back molars and the food is getting trapped causing the plaque. He gave me a dental scraper to use on her myself. She was weighed and is only 56 lbs. Her bones can be felt but the vet said she is ok but if I want to increase her food to 3 cups a day that I can.
> 
> Kathleen, Izzy does the same thing when I walk into the house. I have a split entry also, so she crowds me trying to walk up the stairs as well.





jackie_hubert said:


> Hey guys, wanted to post one last time and say goodbye as I have asked to have my account closed. I spend way to much time on here. Perhaps I will be back some day.
> 
> You guys have been irreplaceable in sharing the joys and sorrows of puppyhood and I would love to continue our journey on Facebook if anyone wants to go on there.
> 
> Thanks all!




I understand. kinda







ILoveMyGolden said:


> Went car shopping today!
> 
> Still won't buy for another 6 months, but it was fun to get a long list together and we'll eventually make it a short list!


ah :no: I very much dislike car shopping!.....But sounds like you are planning things out well


----------



## jweisman54

Jackie, I will miss your posts, you have taught Izzy and I so much. I will catch you on Facebook.


----------



## jweisman54

Does anyone have Jackie's Facebook page. I can't find it.


----------



## KaMu

I dont and would like it to...


----------



## jweisman54

I just messaged Charlotte, she might have it.


----------



## jweisman54

Found it through Jamm's fb.

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=21005675


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Stinky Fin this morning....


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I can't wait to have his face back.....the mange will not just "go away".

Another scrape, and "surgical" removal of the lump inside his mouth, local anesthetic need to be booked. I sent new pics to the vet yesterday of the lump and when Fin comes for the scrape he'll remove it too -last time we had it removed it spread like wildfire, so I don't know what to think with that....


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> My screensaver randomly accesses my picture files and this one just came up. It is about 8 years ago, Ian is a baby and the dogs are my first Golden Subiaco and my daughter's border collie mix. They all want to share a banana with grandpa.


Sheri...I just saw this post! Your boy looks sooo sweet. I know its hard to see them in pictures because you miss them all that much more  But wanted you to know he looks like a wonderful boy........


----------



## jweisman54

Poor Fin, I hope he gets better soon. I like the pen he is holding in his mouth. Have you taught him to use it to write though, LOL!


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> I can't wait to have his face back.....the mange will not just "go away".
> 
> Another scrape, and "surgical" removal of the lump inside his mouth, local anesthetic need to be booked. I sent new pics to the vet yesterday of the lump and when Fin comes for the scrape he'll remove it too -last time we had it removed it spread like wildfire, so I don't know what to think with that....


Justine I hate that you all have to go through all this stuff with Fin


----------



## KaMu

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Stinky Fin this morning....


That doesnt look bad at all! Hes still the handsome boy!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I used the caption on twitter when I uploaded it "today I will learn how to write".

He thought he was quite the dog holding that and parading it around the house this morning! 

The mange spot doesn't look awful now, I find it always looks dirty now, we used to be able to get that skin pretty clean and now it's hard without hurting him. I have noticed though his whiskers on his right side of his snout are mostly gone...... I don't know if he is trying to itch it sometimes (he also has a gross green goopy eye on that side right now) or what, we found one whisker on the floor, he just has lower ones on that side now, poor guy! It would be so nice to get through this though and keep him healthy going into the winter.


----------



## iansgran

The pic of Fin with the pen made me laugh. Jaro is a crazy fanatic tonight. My husbands sister is visiting from California (she has 3 dogs so I guess she smells really good) and Jaro is going CRAZY. Everything he knew about polite greetings is out the door and it has been going on for 2 hours. He better calm down soon or he will be spending a lot of time in the crate.
Did any of you see the thread the newbe wrote about the size of the signatures? It really got under my skin. Not so much that someone would say they would prefer smaller sigs but that someone who has just come on the forum in the last day or so, and who does not even have a Golden would say it. It is like meeting someone for the first time and telling them to wear their hair a different way.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> The pic of Fin with the pen made me laugh. Jaro is a crazy fanatic tonight. My husbands sister is visiting from California (she has 3 dogs so I guess she smells really good) and Jaro is going CRAZY. Everything he knew about polite greetings is out the door and it has been going on for 2 hours. He better calm down soon or he will be spending a lot of time in the crate.
> Did any of you see the thread the newbe wrote about the size of the signatures? It really got under my skin. Not so much that someone would say they would prefer smaller sigs but that someone who has just come on the forum in the last day or so, and who does not even have a Golden would say it. It is like meeting someone for the first time and telling them to wear their hair a different way.



Awwwe ...its a new face and new company for Jaro!! Ill bet he doesn't leave her side while shes there  Have a great visit Sherie.


I have seen that thread but wasn't opening it to read because I suspected it would be irritating  lol Why do they want smaller sigs? What difference does it make to anyone? :/
Ill check it out


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Justine, Fin is still a handsome boy to me! :heartbeat 

I didn't see that thread but it sounds mean!


----------



## KaMu

A few new pics of Roo, Im trying to be good and make them small 
























































This one shows all that huggable neck skin he has 




















 I really dont care for small pictures


----------



## iansgran

We want BIG ones on the April puppies thread, please. He is to cute to go small. Retriever Nut was using her cell phone to read the GRF, so that is why the big pics bothered her. Roo is too cute for small photos.


----------



## KaMu

Ian'sgran said:


> We want BIG ones on the April puppies thread, please. He is to cute to go small. Retriever Nut was using her cell phone to read the GRF, so that is why the big pics bothered her. Roo is too cute for small photos.



Good!!  Theres my baby boy!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sgran said:


> We want BIG ones on the April puppies thread, please. He is to cute to go small. Retriever Nut was using her cell phone to read the GRF, so that is why the big pics bothered her. Roo is too cute for small photos.


Here Here Sherie! 

Kathleen, Roo is so so so adorable! I can see his tail feathers coming in now too, but he's still got all that gorgeous puppy fluff! :heartbeat He's gonna be a biiig boy from the looks of things!


----------



## iansgran

Great photos all. Was there one of Roxy slipped in, the white one? And Charlotte, the heart pics is great. It is pouring here and Jaro is still pretty crazy around John's sister, but she goes home tomorrow so things will calm down. Lucky she likes dogs.


----------



## KaMu

Thanks Charlotte and Sherie! I do so love the boy 
And Charlotte love the sig pic with the heart and Alfie.


----------



## jweisman54

The pics of Roo are great, he is gorgeous and I agree that he is going to be a big boy. Loving the tail feathers already.

Charlotte, lot that heart sig pic.!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Thanks guys! I downloaded Photoscape for free and had a play around! 

Jamm, good luck to Mr Joey, I'll be thinking of you both today!


----------



## Jamm

Thank you Charlotte! Mr. Joey is no longer a man.. lol. We had quite the sleepless night but he is crazy again this morning!! Wow.


----------



## jweisman54

Unfortunately, I have a Mac and Photoscape will not work on it. I do have Photoshop and use Picassa and Picnik.


----------



## jweisman54

So, Miss Izzy was horrible at my daughter's house yesterday and this morning. She ate so many of my granddaughter's toys. Went into everyone's room and got dirty laundry. Took enormous amounts of paper out of baskets and ate it....and tried playing desperately with daughter's chocolate lab who wanted nothing to do with Izzy. Oh, and she decided to pee all over the wood floors of their brand new house after I had just taken her out.

Blah!!!!!


----------



## iansgran

Joyce, I understand your feelings. My husband's sister has now returned to California and FINALLY we have our good boy back. He was a total crazy thing while she was here. I do need to get work on the training again.


----------



## KaMu

Jamm said:


> Thank you Charlotte! Mr. Joey is no longer a man.. lol. We had quite the sleepless night but he is crazy again this morning!! Wow.


Jamm... glad all is well now with Joey. That first night after the spay or neuter is rough to watch, because we have no real control over the situation, all we can do is nurture :0 



jweisman54 said:


> So, Miss Izzy was horrible at my daughter's house yesterday and this morning. She ate so many of my granddaughter's toys. Went into everyone's room and got dirty laundry. Took enormous amounts of paper out of baskets and ate it....and tried playing desperately with daughter's chocolate lab who wanted nothing to do with Izzy. Oh, and she decided to pee all over the wood floors of their brand new house after I had just taken her out.
> 
> 
> 
> Blah!!!!!


Izzy Izzy Izzy  At their ages and even Roos age I still cart the xpen to my sons when I take them. They would be into EVERYTHING. My kids homes are not puppy or even dog proofed 

Yesterday, I decided to take Roo to my sons, poor pup still gets nauseous, its about a 30 min drive and since the pet store is right on the way, I made a stop really to just give roos tummy a rest, I have a pic of his "Im gonna puke any min...its coming Ma" look. I couldn't turn around and go back so with the brief visit he seemed better, sniffed around and I had to drag him from the food section lol What a surprise!, he grabbed a stuffie off the shelf and carried it around... until..... we got to the food isle 
But once back in the car he was his happy self.... but, 2 min into the drive,he got the "look" and up came some breakfast and lots of drool  Thankfully I was prepared I have everything except the kitchen sink in the trunk. 
We stayed at my sons for awhile and he was, of course in the x pen, he was a good boy, he slept and gnawed on his bully stick. The whole way home last night I was feeling so bad for him. He just cant do car rides for longer than 5 min  Even with an empty tummy.

Today my son has a buddy over to work on some school project, I had bought pizza for the boys, the dogs were gated off from the kitchen but someone forgot to close the gate after eating. Roxy was extremely happy because as I walked up stairs to the too quiet kitchen there was Roxy with a slice of pizza  She inhaled it! Thankfully it was the last slice lol


----------



## jweisman54

That is funny about the pizza Kathleen! Izzy has yet to get any people food in her 18 months on Earth, so she does not beg too much. We just ate pizza and she is still lying down next to my chair.


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> That is funny about the pizza Kathleen! Izzy has yet to get any people food in her 18 months on Earth, so she does not beg too much. We just ate pizza and she is still lying down next to my chair.


lol.... ok, leave the crust on the plate and walk away for 10 min, if she doesnt eat the pizza crust Ill be shocked!!!! No-one was at the table here Joyce only the lonely crust and Roxy..... Decisions decisions decisions. lol


----------



## jweisman54

Oh I am sure the crust or any other particle of food would be gone here as well. It is just when we are here that she plays like she is the perfect princess......NOT!!!


----------



## iansgran

While hubby's sister was here she left an English muffin on the table while she turned around to get something and it was goooooooooooone. Now Jaro doesn't do that with us watching, but given the opportunity, well he knows what he wants. Pizza would be a fave I am sure, but so far it hasn't been left unattended. Now when it comes to counter surfing Jaro is a piker compared to my Subiaco. Subie could snatch any unattended thing in a heart beat but then he was a lot bigger than Jaro so more things were at his level. When we have family dinners over here I have to have someone attend the table while I am bringing out the food unless Jaro is gated in some other area. If anyone is watching he doesn't even try, well until the English muffin incident. Maybe he just knew Sarah was a pushover.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> So, Miss Izzy was horrible at my daughter's house yesterday and this morning. She ate so many of my granddaughter's toys. Went into everyone's room and got dirty laundry. Took enormous amounts of paper out of baskets and ate it....and tried playing desperately with daughter's chocolate lab who wanted nothing to do with Izzy. Oh, and she decided to pee all over the wood floors of their brand new house after I had just taken her out.
> 
> Blah!!!!!


Hehe!  Sound like Miss Izzy has been taking tips from Mr Alfie!!!!!! 



KaMu said:


> Jamm... glad all is well now with Joey. That first night after the spay or neuter is rough to watch, because we have no real control over the situation, all we can do is nurture :0
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy Izzy Izzy  At their ages and even Roos age I still cart the xpen to my sons when I take them. They would be into EVERYTHING. My kids homes are not puppy or even dog proofed
> 
> Yesterday, I decided to take Roo to my sons, poor pup still gets nauseous, its about a 30 min drive and since the pet store is right on the way, I made a stop really to just give roos tummy a rest, I have a pic of his "Im gonna puke any min...its coming Ma" look. I couldn't turn around and go back so with the brief visit he seemed better, sniffed around and I had to drag him from the food section lol What a surprise!, he grabbed a stuffie off the shelf and carried it around... until..... we got to the food isle
> But once back in the car he was his happy self.... but, 2 min into the drive,he got the "look" and up came some breakfast and lots of drool  Thankfully I was prepared I have everything except the kitchen sink in the trunk.
> We stayed at my sons for awhile and he was, of course in the x pen, he was a good boy, he slept and gnawed on his bully stick. The whole way home last night I was feeling so bad for him. He just cant do car rides for longer than 5 min  Even with an empty tummy.
> 
> Today my son has a buddy over to work on some school project, I had bought pizza for the boys, the dogs were gated off from the kitchen but someone forgot to close the gate after eating. Roxy was extremely happy because as I walked up stairs to the too quiet kitchen there was Roxy with a slice of pizza  She inhaled it! Thankfully it was the last slice lol


Aww poor Roo, he'll pull through in the end! As for Roxy...:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Hope Joey is on the mend!

Wanted to check in after our vet visit today......!

Fin had minor surgery today to remove the lump in his mouth -he has stitches and is still pretty groggy from being sedated! It will be sent for biopsy and who knows what will come of it, vet thinks it's a benign mass, but we'll find out when results come back I guess.

Fin also has an eye infection. When I called about it and said his eyes were irritated and he had green goop in both eyes quite heavily they figured it was allergies and since I was coming this week to just wait....so we did. Turns out that was a bad idea as it has progressed -so we have a cream/drop (goes into the eye like a drop, but is like a cream...not liquid) to try to get the infection under control. Poor Fin 

AND lastly after over 60 days of liquid ivermectin his scrape today showed NOTHING! Woooo! But that still means 30 more days of ivermectin to really kill everything....ew to that, but yay to end in sight!

And then I paid $510 for it all and am totally happy we insured Fin! In 10 months of insurance at $52/month, we've gotten just about $600 back from claims ($200 went towards the deductible) and with this claim we will definitely have benefitted from the insurance, because gosh knows this won't be the last visit!

Poor Fin....

Out cold on the office floor pre-surgery









Droopy sedated eyes


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

PS he is 71.8lbs!

Still need to cut down to 3 cups.....bad humans he has!!


----------



## iansgran

Oh, Justine, so sorry to hear poor Fin has another problem (or two). He is such a sweety. I know this has been no fun for any of you. Glad the magne is better, though.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aww, Fin Fin Fin...lets hope 18 months old will be a turning point for him, no more vet trips Mr Fin!!!!!!!!! He looks great though Justine, I'm sure 3 cups is fine.


----------



## jweisman54

*Zoomies in the first snow*


----------



## iansgran

Joyce, is the video from last year? Or have you had snow already? I am impressed that she would stop and come to you. The only part of winter I am looking forward to is the snow for Jaro.


----------



## jweisman54

This year, last night it snowed. She does well on her recall.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aww Joyce, what a sweet movie!  I love the way she looks at you when you're getting ready to give her a treat - absoluely fixed on the treat lol!  Such a Golden look! 

Well...I have newwwwws...Alfie's mum Gypsy has decided to go into heat about 4 months early and is being mated TODAY!!!!!!!    So if all goes well Mr Harry will be born early January and coming home Late Feb/early March!!!!! WOW! I think I'll be hearing again in about a week to hopefully confirm she's pregnant! AND she is being mated to the same fella so Harry will be a full brother!!!!! I'm crazy, crazy, crazy excited lol!


----------



## jweisman54

Fingers crossed for you Charlotte!


----------



## iansgran

Good luck Charlotte. Hope it all goes well. And, Joyce, how much snow did you get? I heard some places were going to get tons.


----------



## jweisman54

We only got 4 inches but lots of melting today. Still a half million people including my parents who are staying here, don't have power.


----------



## iansgran

Glad you have power, Joyce, and that it is only your parents and not half a million guests you have to feed and shelter. Cold here, but that is all. Suppose to be nice tomorrow night for the trick or treaters.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Wow, snow already! It doesn't seem 5 minutes age we we're posting photos of our pups in the snow!!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

I have a quick question while I remember - I know I exchanged x-mas cards with Jamm and Sherie last year (and one will be on it's way to you both this year too! ) but I wondered if anyone else wanted to exchange cards as well this year? If so please do pm me your address!


----------



## iansgran

Charlotte makes the best Christmas cards. You should send her your address, everyone. 
Jaro was pretty good last night with the trick or treaters. He would just go to the door and wag his tail and do the but wiggle thing. Never a bark or unfriendly gesture. Toward the end I did have to throw some popcorn his way to keep him from the door so I could get out--it was getting a bit too much with all the cute kids. My bad of candy said it had 150 pieces in it and I confess we might have eaten a few, but there were not more than 10 left, not counting the big candy bars I had for the kids I actually know. So it was a pretty busy night here but then the weather was perfect.


----------



## KaMu

Along the bottom of the player is a number 360 you need to click on that and select the 720 number for it to play correctly and not be irritated 
This option is available after you start the player


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aww Kathleen, that's the cutest thing!  Roo is going to be a biiiig boy! I love the pic of him asleep in his bowl! well, I love them all really!


----------



## KaMu

Hi Charlotte. You think Roos gonna be big? I cant tell at all, when I give it some thought and think that he is just 5 months old and this size I figure he will be no bigger than Roxy really, or maybe I just don't know what I'm in for  Although both Jesse and Fortune seemed like the perfect size. I'm use to Roxy who is pretty tall.... I should weigh him, but keep forgetting.
Now....I just went upstairs to weight him and did lots of odds and ends and forgot to weigh him  Hubby had me sidetracked!

With the Roo video......Did you notice about half way through him squatting to pee with his stuffy in his mouth? He still eats breakfast first thing in the a.m. than runs around looking for one of his small stuffies, grabs it quick and takes it outside and holds it till he pees and poops....sometimes he will drop it before pooping but always goes back to get it than heads straight back to the front door. Maybe a lot of Goldens do this but its all new to me! Ive never seen a dog do this lol Its the cutest darn thing to see.

I did write a quite lengthy post last night that I will try and repeat. It disappeared after I wrote it and that's how that worked.
I was just trying to catch up with our now very quiet list 

Charlotte, Does your breeder think Gypsy may be preg? And what would you do if it were an all female litter? And are you a little excited? 

I miss Jackie.

Jamm, I was wondering how Joey was and if you have noticed any changes in behavior after his neuter? Probably not since its still so soon post neuter.. And how are your studies going?

Joyce as of last night there were still people without power! Makes me wonder what would happen if we Americans had a REAL BIG problem? 
Not a good thought 

Need an update on Fin! And how can so many things go wrong with one dog? How does that happen?

Sheri, Ill bet it feels nice to have your home back to a regular routine.

I think I wrote more than that but this is all I remember


----------



## iansgran

Oh, Kathleen, the video was too cute. I did notice the peeing, and wondered if that was what was happening when I saw it. And the photo of Kanga and Roo at the end, very sweet. He is growing for sure.
Jackie, if you are lurking we all miss you.
We have had beautiful weather for several days, just right to rake leaves, but they are not all off the big maple yet, so more raking to come. Tomorrow it is suppose to rain here, at least not snow.


----------



## jweisman54

I miss Jackie too but I don't think she is lurking. I've talked to her, albeit briefly, on facebook.

Kathleen, I love the pics of Roo, I didn't even notice that he was peeing.

Charlotte, I am so envious that you already know that you are getting another pup. I would so love to have another but hubby absolutely will NOT!

Justine, I hope you post how Fin is doing.

We also haven't heard how Maya is doing. So many of the original April pup's humans don't check in any longer.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

hehe Kathleen, I did notice the peeing!  I can't believe Roo is 5 months already!!! I haven't heard from Janice (Breeder) yet, so I'm guessing Gypsy and Rumour have been mated and now we just wait and see! I can't remember how long it takes before they can know for sure, but she did tell me. Lol I hope there are some boys in there, but to be honest if there wasn't I'd probably take a girl! Just for the fact that she would be a full sister to Alfie and I know she will have a wonderful temperament! 

I miss everyone too.  I love our thread, I think it's special that we've charted the highs and lows of our pups - one day we'll read back through it all and smile.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Hi Everyone!!

I have an event Saturday for work, 2200 people coming as of now, so that is consuming my life a bit, sorry! I have also gotten back into riding! Working with two horses right now, getting the barn back into my life has been great! I stopped riding just over two years ago when my horse passed away, so it's nice to move back into it! I am riding at a dressage barn with an incredible coach/judge.

Fin is ok....! Still on ivermectin. 

The biopsy results came back with no real answer....not cancer, not the papilloma virus....so ??!!! His stitches are healing well....been hard keeping the ball out of his mouth, especially the first few days.....he bled a bit...!

Eye infection has totally settled down, still on meds for that though for another 4 days.

Otherwise....he is ok! Just had enough though....what next, right?

I hope everyone is doing well! I am anxious to decorate for Christmas, anxious to have Saturday's event done so I can be human again! We are still not letting Fin near any dogs and won't for a long time probably, except Bailey....parents dog.

I hope Fin takes one for the team of April pups and no one else has anything wrong!

America's Funniest Home Video's contacted us about using Finlay vs. Doorstop that we submitted when Fin was a wee pup......email went to my junkmail, but I caught it......will definitely keep everyone posted on that!!


----------



## iansgran

OMG I love the Fin v doorstop. I hope they do use it.


----------



## jweisman54

Updates please, our thread is seems to be in limbo!!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Update...Lol, well Alfie's definately regressing. :doh::uhoh: He's started to pull on leash again. And conveniently forgets his name and the meaning of NO!!!! Yesterday he grabbed and ate immediately, 3 slices of raw bacon straight out of my hand! On a more positive note, he seems to have given up stealing toilet rolls!!!  

Sometimes it feels as if he's gone back to behaving like a 6 month pup!


----------



## jweisman54

Alfie, stop giving your momma a hard time.

Izzy really has not regressed (thankfully) Oh, don't get me wrong, she is still very much a puppy some days. She still like to hold her own leash while she is walking and still steals whatever laundry she can find, and likes taking dirty paper out of the toilet. Need to remember to always flush!

On the positive side, she is learning so much. She is like a sponge when it comes to being taught something new as long as the reward is super yummy. I've also been able to let her run in the backyard (zoomies) early in the morning as long as I have a piece of cheese with me. She comes when called, yay!!!!

I think they must be fully grown by now. I know Izzy has filled out but is still only about 58 lbs. She also has a beautiful tail full of fur. Prozac helped with that one although she is still chasing her tail but usually only at night. I think that is when the drugs wear off, lol!

Need to get some new fall pics to post.


----------



## iansgran

Jaro is pretty much the same. When he misbehaves it is my lack of training. I was getting back things he should not be chewing by trading for a treat, so now he goes and gets things so I will give a treat. Who is teaching whom? Guess I need to get my training books out again and go at it more. 
My favorite time of day with him is before we get out of bed in the morning. He sleeps in our bed, usually at the bottom with his head to the bottom of the bed, but when I wake up he comes up closer, head to the head of the bed and cuddles until I am ready to get up. He is in our room to sleep every night and never a problem, but yesterday I took him in during the afternoon and he was looking all around for things to get into. What a guy.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aww Sherie, Jaro's an intelligent fella!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin rolled in poo last night on our bedtime walk.....so here I am lazy and ready for bed and next thing I know I am half in the shower with him covered in dog shampoo cleaning him off.

What a pain in the arse!!! Today he is super soft and fluffy!

Bought Fin a new car yesterday (lol)










He literally got to come into the dealership with me! I was looking at used models and while negotiating I asked about the one in the showroom (in the picture) ended up buying new, has all the bells and whistles, even got all the accessories (visors, deflectors, roof rack, cargo box, upgraded mats, showroom front console, etc) all free! I negotiated about $4000 off the price, so am pretty impressed with myself. That'll teach Trev to not go away on weekends and I won't make big random purchases without him, ha!! Fin could seriously sell cars for them. He was just laying in the back at one point for a little while just greeting anyone who would walk buy and wanted to say hello! He fits perfect!

Lazy weekend for us, I am thinking about tackling Christmas lights outside.....eeeep! Perhaps not......getting on the roof isn't really a home alone job!


----------



## iansgran

Fin's new car looks great. Jaro is envious. Maybe, me too. Way to go, Justine. We are thinking of downsizing now there is just the three of us in our big 4 bedroom house. Do you think I should buy a new one without my husband? When we got married we decided he could make all the big decisions, like how to have world peace, and I would get the little ones like what house to buy.
Getting new glasses so I can read the computer screen better. Now I have to bend my neck so I am reading out of the bottom of my lenses. Getting two pair, one regular with the bifocal on the bottom, and one with just the near sighted correction for the computer and reading. My astigmatism is so bad I can't just go to the drugstore and get them.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ooh Lucky Fin to have a new car just for him!  Hope the seats are dog hair proof! Lol!

Sherie, I totally agree - let the guys make the big decisions and let us choose the house!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Fin, I just love the new car that you picked out for your mom and dad!

Sherie, I also wear bifocals and have another pair just for the computer vision. Getting old stinks!

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## DianaM

Hey everyone! I have obviously been not around in a long time but I wanted to stop in and give an update with pictures! I think last time I posted was about Gracie's surgery. She has 100% recovered from that and her belly hair is finally coming back (again). We are starting to get back to training again. We were signed up for a Focus on Heeling class last month but had to postpone until the January session due to her recovery. It is definitely time to get back to training! Her recall has been getting better. I even called her to me while she was trying to get a squirrel that was in the tree. I was very impressed with her! Not too much else new going on. 

Here are some pictures that we took a couple weeks ago before the leaves got cleaned up. She was having a blast!


----------



## iansgran

Glad to hear from you, Diana. The pics of Gracie are super sweet and glad she is all better. Been worried. Jaro has been a pistol with his polite greetings, not so polite in our house. Fine outside, inside he is almost worse than he ever was. My fault. I need to get back to seriously working with him. I have been a slacker.


----------



## jweisman54

Gracie looks beautiful in those leaves.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Diana, Gracie is looking gorgeous, just look at those tail feathers!!!  I've just got some new camera batteries so I must get some more photos of Alfie in the leaves too!

Sherie...you're not the only slacker!


----------



## iansgran

Kathleen, we miss you, too. I saw you posted in a puppy question but we still love you and Roxy.


----------



## jweisman54

Still working with Izzy. She waits for her food, is walking very nicely on the leash on gl or easy walk except when a leaf blows, then she goes ballistic!

She loves belly rubs, is afraid of the dishwasher door. Taught her how to back up, taught her to stop and sit if I stop while walking. Recalling as often as we can. Ate pumpkin for the first time today in her kong with peanut butter.

I still would love to have another pup but will be very happy with an only dog.


----------



## KaMu

Alfie's Girl said:


> Update...Lol, well Alfie's definately regressing. :doh::uhoh: He's started to pull on leash again. And conveniently forgets his name and the meaning of NO!!!! Yesterday he grabbed and ate immediately, 3 slices of raw bacon straight out of my hand! On a more positive note, he seems to have given up stealing toilet rolls!!!
> 
> Sometimes it feels as if he's gone back to behaving like a 6 month pup!


Id say Alfie made a great choice by choosing bacon over the toilet paper!!!
I think Roxy will always pull on her leash when something more inviting comes along. Shes like a big ol baby, acting all tough with Roo and than climbing up me to put her paws on my shoulders and touch foreheads.  I just dont want her to get any older than she is right now!!! I'm not going to like when she no longer has the high energy and spunk in her! Thats my Roxy cakes 

I still train with her but not formerly, I love having these two as family companions. So once Roo's done with this obedience class, Im not sure Ill continue any further former training for a bit. Who knows though ...



Ian'sgran said:


> Jaro is pretty much the same. When he misbehaves it is my lack of training. I was getting back things he should not be chewing by trading for a treat, so now he goes and gets things so I will give a treat. Who is teaching whom? Guess I need to get my training books out again and go at it more.
> My favorite time of day with him is before we get out of bed in the morning. He sleeps in our bed, usually at the bottom with his head to the bottom of the bed, but when I wake up he comes up closer, head to the head of the bed and cuddles until I am ready to get up. He is in our room to sleep every night and never a problem, but yesterday I took him in during the afternoon and he was looking all around for things to get into. What a guy.


Sheri when he brings you something that you haven't asked for just tell him what a good good boy he is. Only give the treat when you have asked for a certain behavior and he exhibits it! That way he should get the idea that he gets the treat ONLY when you say. Im sure all of our Goldens are perfect little angels  most of the time.


ILoveMyGolden said:


> Fin rolled in poo last night on our bedtime walk.....so here I am lazy and ready for bed and next thing I know I am half in the shower with him covered in dog shampoo cleaning him off.
> 
> What a pain in the arse!!! Today he is super soft and fluffy!
> 
> Bought Fin a new car yesterday (lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He literally got to come into the dealership with me! I was looking at used models and while negotiating I asked about the one in the showroom (in the picture) ended up buying new, has all the bells and whistles, even got all the accessories (visors, deflectors, roof rack, cargo box, upgraded mats, showroom front console, etc) all free! I negotiated about $4000 off the price, so am pretty impressed with myself. That'll teach Trev to not go away on weekends and I won't make big random purchases without him, ha!! Fin could seriously sell cars for them. He was just laying in the back at one point for a little while just greeting anyone who would walk buy and wanted to say hello! He fits perfect!
> 
> Lazy weekend for us, I am thinking about tackling Christmas lights outside.....eeeep! Perhaps not......getting on the roof isn't really a home alone job!


Hi Justine 

Ohhh you are such a good momma buying Fin a new car that you can use to take him where he wants to/needs to go. lol
Its beautiful! And Ill bet he looks absolutely stunning in that car!
Good job getting them down 4000. I hate hate hate when its time for car shopping. Sigh, its like a major stress......and a good 2 days of non stop negotiating.
lol That reminds me of when hubby and I were first married, we went car shopping for me. I wanted a little MGB there it sat right inside the dealership looking like the perfect ME car. When it came down to bargaining, after several hours hubby told the guy it was just to much money  and he stood up to leave. What did I do? I bust out crying lol Every salesman's dream customer. Instant sale!
Congrats Justine, enjoy the new vehicle!!!


jweisman54 said:


> Fin, I just love the new car that you picked out for your mom and dad!
> 
> Sherie, I also wear bifocals and have another pair just for the computer vision. Getting old stinks!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone!


We are all good here, its just been so very busy and some days I just dont have the energy to talk. Work just wears me out! Age I suppose...
Another bifocal gal here... blind as blind can be. The drugstore does sell some magnifier glasses that are tinted yellow, they look odd but really help with the computer screen glare. I loved them till Roo decided to try them on ;/



DianaM said:


> Hey everyone! I have obviously been not around in a long time but I wanted to stop in and give an update with pictures! I think last time I posted was about Gracie's surgery. She has 100% recovered from that and her belly hair is finally coming back (again). We are starting to get back to training again. We were signed up for a Focus on Heeling class last month but had to postpone until the January session due to her recovery. It is definitely time to get back to training! Her recall has been getting better. I even called her to me while she was trying to get a squirrel that was in the tree. I was very impressed with her! Not too much else new going on.
> 
> Here are some pictures that we took a couple weeks ago before the leaves got cleaned up. She was having a blast!


Beautiful pictures of Gracie Diana! The fall season certainly does suit our Goldens 
She will ignore a squirrel? OMG ! Thats amazing. Good job there Diana. Keep up that good work! 




Ian'sgran said:


> Glad to hear from you, Diana. The pics of Gracie are super sweet and glad she is all better. Been worried. Jaro has been a pistol with his polite greetings, not so polite in our house. Fine outside, inside he is almost worse than he ever was. My fault. I need to get back to seriously working with him. I have been a slacker.


Your not a slacker. Because, if you are, than I am, and I'm not lol




Ian'sgran said:


> Kathleen, we miss you, too. I saw you posted in a puppy question but we still love you and Roxy.


We are all good, I am hoping this weekend to get some new pictures of Roxy! So Ill share all 57 of them 


jweisman54 said:


> Still working with Izzy. She waits for her food, is walking very nicely on the leash on gl or easy walk except when a leaf blows, then she goes ballistic!
> 
> She loves belly rubs, is afraid of the dishwasher door. Taught her how to back up, taught her to stop and sit if I stop while walking. Recalling as often as we can. Ate pumpkin for the first time today in her kong with peanut butter.
> 
> I still would love to have another pup but will be very happy with an only dog.


Roxy is cautious to Joyce. 

I got the Kindle in the mail today and believe it or not Im to tired to play with it!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

We've picked up the new car, Fin is still not sure about getting in the back of the car and the rear hatch coming down on him, we're being cautious and ensuring he is in a sit for opening and closing.

Here is a picture of Fin yesterday sleeping at the front door, I love when he tucks his nose in like this, too dang cute.


----------



## iansgran

Jaro was left alone in the house for more than an hour NOT in his crate and all seems fine. It was not intentional. We were all going out to dinner since Ian is staying the night and no one remembered to put him in the crate. So I guess this is good. But I am not happy with my husband because he had left a bowl of wallpaper remover on the floor of the dinning room--it didn't look like Jaro had been at it, though. We are stripping wall paper from the dinning room. This is not a thing to make a marriage grow stronger. believe me. I do not think I will ever again wallpaper anything. To add to my unhappiness we bought a new washing machine yesterday which arrived today and does not work. At least we got it at Lowes and they seem to have pretty good customer service. In my pessimistic old age, I refuse to shop at places where I know the customer service is bad (well for anything that I can't eat).


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aw Justine, that's a lovely pic of Fin!  He looks really Golden there!

Way to go Jaro!!!


----------



## TaraMom22

Molly has killed almost every toy. The last toy we bought her was for her spay. And of course we have had to buy her balls since they get lost. DS lost 2 balls one day when we told him to play with Molly in the school field while we had a parent/teacher conference with DD's teacher! That was $8 worth of balls! :doh: The kids are getting dog balls in their stockings this year!

Anyway, Christmas is an excuse to replenish Molly's toy supply. She needs almost everything replaced. 

So, on my list are Chuck-It Balls, A Kyjen Mallard (which we are replacing because only the stomach is left - head and tail are dead), a Jolly Pet Romp-n-Roll ball, and maybe a Tuffy Ultimate Ring if I can stand the price knowing how easy it is to kill.
*
So, please tell me your dogs favorite toy that they have not killed, or that took more than a week to kill.*

BTW: Still alive and well loved are the deer antler, the Kong Wobbler and the Omega Paw Tricky Treat Ball, and of course all the chuckit ultra balls that haven't been lost.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Tara, lovely to have an update on Molly!  I wish I could help on the toys but Alfie doesn't really destroy toys...toilet rolls and shoes are his guilty pleasures!!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Here's a couple of photos of Alfie from a couple of days ago...



















As some of you saw on Facebook, Alfie was attacked by another dog on our walk yesterday.  I think it was either an English Bull Terrier or a Staffordshire Bull Terrier, but it was ferocious and just went for my poor boy around the neck. I was horrified and literally shaking afterwards. For a moment I thought my poor boy was going to be ripped to shreds in front of me.    Thankfully he suffered no damage, the owner managed to pull her dog off just in time.


----------



## TaraMom22

Alfie's Girl said:


> As some of you saw on Facebook, Alfie was attacked by another dog on our walk yesterday.  I think it was either an English Bull Terrier or a Staffordshire Bull Terrier, but it was ferocious and just went for my poor boy around the neck. I was horrified and literally shaking afterwards. For a moment I thought my poor boy was going to be ripped to shreds in front of me.    Thankfully he suffered no damage, the owner managed to pull her dog off just in time.


How scary! Glad Alfie is okay.


----------



## jweisman54

Charlotte, I hope the owner of that attack dog was very apologetic. That must have been terrible to see. I hope Alfie is doing better today.

BTW, Alfie grew up to be a beautiful dog.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Thanks Joyce, she was very apologetic, she actually got knocked over as the dog ran so hard to get to Alfie. I can't blame her, in the end it was just wrong place,wrong time!


----------



## iansgran

So sorry about the attack, Charlotte. I cannot even imagine. I am afraid I would have been much less than nice to the other woman.
As to favorite toys still undestroyed, have to go with the Bumi and the other things by WestPaw Design. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/West-Paw-Bumi-Dog-Toy/dp/B002JVUAM6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1322596915&sr=8-3[/ame]
The ball from there is good and the bone like thing. Can't remember their cute names. But I believe they have a guarantee and will replace the thing once. Absolutely the best buy we have for Jaro. They Bumi is a good tug, and Jaro also uses it like a hockey stick to butt balls around, and will retrieve it when thrown. Be sure to get the large one if you go that way. Have not found a single stuffed think he doesn't destroy, but I did go out an buy a inexpensive fleece blanket and cut it in strips and braided them for chewing and tugging. They have them in the stores but are expensive to making them yourself, even the kids could do it. Or you can buy fleece at the fabric store, but the blanket is cheaper for the amount of fabric.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

That's a good idea Sherie! Wish someone could invent edible blankets for dogs...and edible slippers!


----------



## Jamm

Hey guys! Long time no talk  I needed a break away from GRF after all the drama a month or two ago. I miss this place now so I think it is time to venture back  

No big update on Joey... To those who have us on FB you see almost daily updates on Joey he plays with his best buddy Blue the lab every weekend at the park. They have gotten to really be the best of friends. He is turning into a great dog. Since being snipped snipped I have noticed a slight decrease in craziness... but that slight is VERY slight, haha. He is great on walks, back to using the GL for now because he only listens to me and my parents walk him when I am at work. So its easier for everyone right now. The new year is going to be crazzzyyyyyyy. We will be putting our home up for sale in January or February and then hopefully be moved back to Toronto by the spring!!! CAN NOT WAIT! 

Hope everyone is well<3


----------



## iansgran

Jamm, posted some great photos of Joey on another thread. Jamm, it is really good to hear from you. Miss the whole ole gang.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Great to have you back Jamm!!! Alfie's still using his Canny Collar too, he's gone back to walking very nicely again - it's so sweet, whenever I turn my head to look down at him he looks up at me and our eyes meet and he sort of grins at me!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I missed the drama, hope you're ok Jamm and glad you're back! I think we've all been pretty quiet!

I have an update....

FIN IS HEALTHY!

*jumping up and down excitedly*

He is on *no *meds and as far as we can tell in good health right now!!!

The nylabone incident anniversary was Nov 26th!

I returned the car I showed in a picture a page or so back. Was not happy with it for a number of reasons, LONG story. Not sure what we'll get, but we're down to one vehicle and trying to make it work and not rush into another purchase. Fin and I are having a lazy evening, Trev is away for hockey and Fin has taken his guard dog role on quite seriously when it's just he and I, he is currently standing tall at the front door looking out the window with a low rumbling growl!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Yaaay!  It's official...Fin is healthy!  So pleased for you both Justine!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

New vehicle attempt take #2.

I took back the Hyundai for a variety of reasons and pick this sucker up later this week.










That's just a photo offline, not exactly it as my dealer had to source it from another one and I haven't actually seen our exact one! 2011 Chevrolet Equinox! I think Fin will like this one too, lol.

We are going away this weekend and Fin is coming along with us, the couple we are staying with has a standard poodle and she and Fin got along so well when they met and so it will be great to be able to go away and take Fin with us and he'll have a friend too!


----------



## Jamm

Ohh Justine! My dads work car is the equinox  It is large enough for a crate for sure and has a large back area. last year it fit mom, dad, brother, me, Joey AND our christmas tree. He is getting the new one this year.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ohhh sweet! I was wondering if Fin's crate would fit or we'd need to get one of those barrier (looks like wall of a crate) for it!

Ours will only be a base model, but I am having the dealership add heated seats for my tush! Wah hoo.


----------



## iansgran

Congrats on round two of new car ownership. Hope this one works out. Jaro sends sloppy kisses to everyone.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

ooh looks like a very cool car Justine, and I hear ya on the heated seats lol!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Picturesss!

Lazy fart dog!









Ready for a cold day walk in his coat!









Spoiled rotten boy....









Blackberry crap quality!









And one of Belle, the horse I am riding (and she likes to throw me off here and there, she is young.....)









I need to get posting in the horse thread, but I just don't feel like jumping in there.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Lovely photos Justine! Fin is quite at home!


----------



## iansgran

I got the ornament with the painting of Jaro that Sam, Enzo'sMom's friend does. It is totally awesome. As are the photos of Alfie and Fin.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Take a pic of the ornament! What a cool gift idea! If I was in the US I would bite, I have having stuff shipped across the border!


----------



## Jamm

Justine there are no border issues  I ordered three, one of Joey, Jesse and one of Blue Joeys BFF for my friend. I saw the pics and they are AMAZING. Now its just a waiting game on when I get them


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

What are the ornament's made of? You should see my pics of my bridesmaid gifts I ordered in the spring......I had so much wedding stuff broken upon arrival, that I just don't think that they would fare very well?


----------



## iansgran

They are the regular glass ornaments. And while it is international shipping, she is just in Detroit, that isn't so far from you. I will try and get a pic and post it.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Yah, no way I am doing glass! I will be envious of yours though!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ooh what are these ornaments????? Pics please...


----------



## iansgran

I will get a photo of mine and post it but I need a little technical assistance when hubby isn't around, but in the meantime here is the thread with other photos. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...775-so-excited-please-read-5.html#post1592148


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Thanks Sherie! They're gorgeous, looking forward to seeing pics of Jaro's one!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

I have news!!! Sadly Alfie's mum is not in whelp after all, I don't know if she has had a phantom pregnancy or not but I guess it was not to be this time! I've decided I don't want to look at other breeders so the new expected due date for Harry will be probably around March 2013!!! I'm not too sad as I know I'll have him one day, just a bit longer to wait than I thought!!!


----------



## iansgran

Good things come to those who wait. Good luck next time. (And, by the way, one of my favorite people in the world is named Harry.)


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Thanks Sherie! I know he'll be worth the wait!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Finnies got beat up this morning, his eye is all red and swollen.

Hoping in the next day or so it goes down, but when I went home at lunch for him it was awful. 

He was playing with his lab puppy friend from up the street who is just wild (wild!!!!) he was adopted from the pound and the couple that has him (bless their hearts I wouldn't be able to handle/tolerate him) got him at 7 months, he is 11 months now and just bigger and wilder! Fin and him play well...rough, but well and today (and the odd time with other dogs) they just bite and prod him too much and he tried to put him back in his place and it got nasty. I don't know if Samson got his eye and that's when Fin had it, or if when it got nasty Samson got it in the midst of the insanity! They didn't lay off when called off and so I ended up going in, grabbing Fin's body and picking him straight up and out, lol. They were fine once pulled apart, and went back to pounce and play, we decided to walk our separate ways and end it on a positive...silly boys. 

So hopefully Fin is ok with a little bit of time, it looks painful, but he doesn't seem bothered by it at all.

We had a great roadtrip on the weekend and Fin had fun with his lady poodle friend, she is so quiet and he tried to get her to play....not once did she buy into it, but they had a great time running trails together on Saturday!

Fin went to the stable where my friend keeps her horse (no dogs allowed at the stable I ride at!) and Fin was so well behaved! Very curious, but not too curious.....his nose in one horses nostril at one point, it was so cute!


----------



## iansgran

One of our neighbors got a little lab/pointer mix puppy this weekend and he came to play with Jaro. They both did well for their first time. Not once did the little guy go belly up, so guess he has pretty good image of himself, or Jaro wasn't giving off any bad vibes. But Jaro sure wants to break down the door now when he sees him, come play with me, please. I gave the mom all my puppy raising books and recommend our vet, who is quite close in the neighborhood. Kind of fun seeing a puppy again, had is cute as a button.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Oh no, poor fin!  I hope he heals up soon!

Well, I'm not very happy right now...Alfie just marked our Christmas Tree! (Landed most of it on one of my sister's presents!)


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Nooooo Alfie!

OMG the poor soul, I am laughing a little, but would so not be impressed, but totally understand his thinking (and Fin's if he did it), present salvagable?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Just about salvageable after being re-wrapped Lol! The card had to be thrown out though!!! I don't know why he chose today - the tree has been up for 2 weeks with the gifts under it!!!!!!! Such a monkey, he's being banned from the room for a few days!!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Finnies got walked by a 3 year old girl today, I nearly squished him I was hugging him so hard when we got home, so proud of him! There are two girls at the bus stop near our house obsessed with Fin and the youngest (3 year old) always asks if she can pet him. Today I was walking along their street as they headed to the bus stop and we were heading home. She asked, but I could tell her Mom was in a rush to get them to the bus stop and since we were going that way I offered to let her walk Fin. I said if he pulled too much to just let go, he wouldn't run away. Fin was ahead of her at the end of the leash (just a 6ft lead) but didn't pull and kept checking back on things to ensure he was walking the right way! He would stop and as the leash slack hit the ground the girl would stop walking until Fin started again, TOO cute. I told her to say "Finlay sit" at the stop sign to cross the road and he listened.....want to say proud Momma? I was thrilled he was so respectful of her. I let him tug the leash and then do zoomies with it when we got home, ha!

Eye is still swollen, but still not bothering him as far as we can tell.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

WOW! I wish Alfie would do that!!!! VERY IMPRESSED!!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Eye is stillllll swollen, but definitely better, hardly noticeable unless you really look/know it's there.

Fin is such a goof lately (I love it!) he and I were on our walk this morning and either I have never paid attention to it or this has just not happened before, but I was cracking up at him out loud on our walk this morning (neighbours going to think I am wacko). There was a car warming up 2 houses up from us with the exhaust from the car coming out the back of the car and across/over the sidewalk. Fin wouldn't cross it! I walked through it and he tucked himself up against the back of my legs as best he could and crossed with me! 

I suppose exhaust from cars is at an awful height for a dog? Right at his nose. He did it again later in the walk, waited for me to catch up, then followed me through, but his snout up high this time, it was so cute! But awful at the same time as it obviously bothers him. Something I will watch out for him as much as I can moving forward.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aww Fin you're adorable!!!  

Well, last night I spent a small fortune on a new collar and training lead...and a matching one for the future Harry too! (I know, I know but I couldn't help it!!!) Lol pastel coloured leather Green one for Harry, blue one for Alfie!


----------



## iansgran

Charlotte, we need to see photos of the new collars and leads. And, we put our Christmas tree up on a desk, had to get a 5 footer, lucky we have tall ceilings. So far Jaro has been fine with it, but then it is pretty much out of his line of vision. Fin, you are being a good boy which is very nice. Just in time for the holidays. Jaro has been pretty much a crazy guy when we have new folks in the house. And there have been a lot of them lately because we are getting it ready to sell so lots of workers giving estimates and so forth for all the stuff that needs to be done to a hundred year old house we have been living in for more than 30 years.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Trev decided he wanted Fin to come to Nova Scotia with us for Christmas. Just last night! He's like, I'll pay anything for him to come with us.

I don't know whether it's a blessing or a curse, but WestJet doesn't fly dogs Dec 15th to Jan 6th. We fly the 23rd, home the 2nd. He is with my parents and beyond well cared for, but we haven't had a Christmas with him and we miss him terribly.

I haven't broken the news to Trev yet, atleast it's not a cost thing, it is "only" $50 each way to fly him, but we just can't within that time window.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aww that's so sweet Justine!  But kinda sad at the same time. $50 is amazing though!!!

Will get some pics up of the collars once they arrive! That must be a wrench to leave after 30 years Sherie.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I want our next house to be our "lifer" home, 30 years, that is amazing!

I don't know if it'll happen though, I feel like we will move across country at somepoint and head back to Trev's home province -we'll see. 

Fin has had two long days these last two days. Yesterday I went home for him at lunch and forgot my keys so didn't get him out, today I had my work Christmas lunch so didn't get home. 8 hours. I know he is fine and lazy, but we like to get him out because I am close to home from work and 8 hours can be long day after day surely. I took him to the dog park this morning, he was covered in mud (but so happy), we did a good mini trail hike and hit some good mud! So I know he would have had a good long nap after that and we'll be home all weekend for him as of 45 mins from now, so hopefully he will forgive me!

We never go to the dogpark any more, but only saw three dogs there this morning and that's how I like it, the majority of people there at 7am are responsible dog owners that hopefully won't get Finfin sick.


----------



## jweisman54

hey all

just trying to catch up. Haven't been on here much lately.

Sherie, where will you be moving to?

Justine, we don't take Izzy to the dog park anymore either. Not after she cut her paw pad on something sharp in the water.

Today, we bought Izzy a new dog bed.....a F.Y.D.O. bagel bed. It is awsome!

She also had her first bully stick which she devoured in 2 hours.


----------



## iansgran

We will just be getting a new house, one story not two, with the laundry on the main floor, not far from where we are. First sell this big ole house, then look for another. It is just too big for the two of us and Jaro, plus the stairs are a killer on old knees. And carrying laundry up two flights of stairs, well, not so much fun for the old man. Two old folks don't need 2700 square feet plus basement. But it certainly is not fun getting rid of 30 years of clutter.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Welcome back Joyce! 

Sherie, my parents have 30 years of clutter too, lol! (Hence why our house is never tidy! *sigh*)


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ian'sgran said:


> We will just be getting a new house, one story not two, with the laundry on the main floor, not far from where we are. First sell this big ole house, then look for another. It is just too big for the two of us and Jaro, plus the stairs are a killer on old knees. And carrying laundry up two flights of stairs, well, not so much fun for the old man. Two old folks don't need 2700 square feet plus basement. But it certainly is not fun getting rid of 30 years of clutter.


Trev and I are only a few years in and I try to declutter as much as possible, anything not used, goes!!! I think he'd keep everything! We have a 2-story house, but laundry on the top floor, spoiled and I don't think I could have it laundry in the basement ever again! I definitely want a bungalow next house too. I have said all I want is a larger lot, bungalow, two car garage and a mud room.....not too much to ask I don't think? Ha! 2700sq feet is a lot for two, we have 1470sq ft and it's plenty. I don't think I'll ever want a bigger home, just add finished basement space and into a bungalow? More than enough! I'm awful already thinking next house so much! I love our house and now that we've painted and turned it into a "home" more we're getting great feedback on what we've done.....but out lot is so tiny (even though it's "big" for a subdivision) it will be great to have more space someday!

Jamm -how is the prospect of your move back this way coming along? Are you going to be closer to city than where I am, or where is your fam thinking? Where did you used to live when you were this way?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Justine, you're spoilt with laundry upstairs alright!!!  Over here it's unheard of, and only some old houses are lucky enough to have basements. It's also quite funny to hear you want a bungalow as here you move into a bugalow once you hit 70 lol!!!  Housing over here is not great though, very very small and packed together.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I won't be back on for a little while now! Avoid the computer at all costs over the holidays!!! We fly to Nova Scotia tomorrow until January 2nd. I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and all the best moving into 2012!!!!!

Fin is all packed and ready to go with my parents! We bring home lobster on the plane with us and do a big lobster dinner night when we get home to thank them for watching Fin! Hopefully he is a good boy with them, and Bailey of course!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Merry Christmas Justine!  (Be a good boy Fin, I'm sure you are anyway!)


----------



## jweisman54

Sherie,
PM me when you can. We all need to start posting again.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Merry Christmas everyone!

Checking in from NS. Missing Fin, Mom sent us two pics yesterday and he looked lazy and cute! Hope everyone has had a great holiday!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you too Justine! (And Fin of course!) Have a great holiday, I'm sure you're right - Fin is having a nice lazy time!


----------



## iansgran

HAPPY NEW YEAR ti all of us. Sure miss the absent ones.


----------



## jweisman54

Sherie, go on to chat!


----------



## iansgran

Sorry, by the time I got the message you had left. Give me a time tomorrow and I will be there.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Happy New Year! Can you believe our pups will be 2 soon!!!!!!!! Yikes!


----------



## jweisman54

Yes, Charlotte, two and crazy still!!!!

Sherie, I will be out all day. You can email me at [email protected], that way I can respond to you quicker.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

We flew home early, missing our Fin too much and just got anxious to get back, jumped on an earlier flight!!

Such a good holiday season, but very happy to be back home. Fin looks different, but good different, funny how X number of days away and we see some difference!


----------



## jweisman54

Glad you had a good holiday Justine. I know what you mean about the fur kids looking different after we have been away from them. Izzy always looks so "big" to me after I've been gone on vacation. No snow down here but really, really cold!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Here it's the worst kind of January day - first back to work too - cold, windy, gray and pelting down with rain. *sigh*


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

It's -22 with windchill here this morning......does that make the rain look more appealing?

Brrrrrr! Fin had frosty whiskers moments into our walk this morning!!!! I won't say how many layers I had on, but it was many!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Going to be in single numbers here in the morning but still no snow in sight!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

We have no snow either, some leftover crusty piles that are very small.

Glad there was snow in Nova Scotia for Christmas!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

ILoveMyGolden said:


> It's -22 with windchill here this morning......does that make the rain look more appealing?
> 
> Brrrrrr! Fin had frosty whiskers moments into our walk this morning!!!! I won't say how many layers I had on, but it was many!!!!


Hehe, on second thoughts, I'll take rain!!! 

We've finally booked flights, I'll be in Franklin, North Carolina arriving late on August 29th and returning on September 12.  Oooh I'm so so so so excited! But sad at having to leave Alfie behind. He'll be fine with my family but I'll miss him loads.


----------



## TaraMom22

ILoveMyGolden said:


> It's -22 with windchill here this morning......does that make the rain look more appealing?
> 
> Brrrrrr! Fin had frosty whiskers moments into our walk this morning!!!! I won't say how many layers I had on, but it was many!!!!


How do you even stand that. We still have sun here in northern California and everybody is wondering when winter is going to start. We are supposed to go skiing this weekend and there is no snow. None except the man made stuff. 

Molly LOVES snow. She loves snowballs, eating snow, running in snow. She thinks it is funny stuff. The only thing she didn't like last year was going potty in the snow, which was a problem because it was everywhere. Not a bare patch to be found.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

How lovely! SUN!!! ...that's it, I'm moving to California!


----------



## iansgran

Here in the mid-west USA we have only had snow once. Very unusual. And the weather was up to 50 again today, but they say a cold front is coming. Now just wait until the end of the month and early Feb when we will probably have a blizzard since the SuperBowl is here in Indianapolis. For you Brits and Canadians, that is one big BIG show for us. And, Charlotte, last night we had the beginning of seasons 2 of Downton Abbey. OMG I love that show.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Lol Sherie, a friend of mine from CA had put on his status on Facebook that he was really loving Downton Abbey!  
My parents were really into it, I watched a few episodes but not enough to follow properly!!
Has the BBC's 'Larkrise to Candleford' series made it over to the US? That's a great series, it's finished now but it ran for 3 or 4 series.


----------



## MikeS

Our Abby was born April 22, 2010...always interested in whats going on.


----------



## iansgran

Welcome, Mike and Abby to the April 2010 puppies thread. Your Abby looks a lot like my first Golden named Subiaco. We welcome any and all stories about her.
Charlotte, I haven't heard of that BBC series. But then you never know. Know my satellite has a station BBCAmerica or some name like that. I will watch to see if it shows up there. And, Charlotte, I remember Upstairs Downstairs when I was about your age, maybe a bit older.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Hi Mike and Abby, welcome to the thread! I'm Charlotte and my Golden boy is Alfie! 

Sherie, I just googled BBCAmerica! I find the show line up quite funny actually, I can think of so many series that are way better, infact quite a lot of the shows they air I've never heard of lol! The old sitcoms like Only Fools And Horses, Darling Buds of May, Yes Minister, Yes Priminister, Faulty Towers, Porridge, - they're the best of British really! I've heard of Upstairs Downstairs but I don't think I've watched it - a bit before my time probably!


----------



## iansgran

Charlotte, we have a famous quote "No one ever went broke underestimating the taste of the American people" probably why we don't get the best of British TV. Popular doesn't equal good.


----------



## MikeS

Thank you for the warm welcome we sure appreicate the hospitality.

Mike


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Mike, we've lost a few of our regular posters so we're really pleased when new one's come along!  We want to keep our thread alive...


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ian'sgran said:


> Now just wait until the end of the month and early Feb when we will probably have a blizzard since the SuperBowl is here in Indianapolis. For you Brits and Canadians, that is one big BIG show for us. .


Can't wait for Superbowl.....football is so much fun in the snow though too, ha!! I was cheering for the Bronco's. I said to Trev a couple years ago, I need a team to cheer for because he loves football and I don't care about it because I don't have a team. Since I like horses, I said, the Colts, Bronco's or Cowboys, and then said is there a new young player joining one of those teams and I can "follow" him through his career......Tebow!!! I am honestly not really into it, I will cheer for whatever team makes the best throws and catches, since I play frisbee and they're similar that way, I love seeing plays for big throws and catches.....and that's about it! I just like the commercials and food that comes with a Superbowl Sunday!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

HI everyone!!! She's been quiet so I haven't been checking back as often as I should.

I hurt my back and work is nuts, so the usual....haven't been on the internet more than I need to! But checking in! We are busy with hockey season here, the team Trev is coaching is trying to make a playoff push! University hockey where we are is pretty tight, not much spreading 4th-9th place, and up to 8th makes playoffs.

Fin is good! Cute and loving the snow and cold! He was swimming last week, and now the creek is frozen over! We looked at some land (5 acres) last weekend we were considering purchasing, but for now it's too far of a commute for Trev to his current school. It backed on to a pond and was so so so perfect. I am still hung up on it, but know it wouldn't be great for him to be that far from work. Fin is healthy and that has been so nice, here's hoping 2012 stays that way for all the pups!

We have been in contact with a Rhodesian Ridgeback breeder.......stay tuned!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Some pics!!

I love where we live. The creek (where Fin is swimming is a 10 minute walk, the sheep are a 3-4 minute walk, yet we live in a subdivision with cookie cutter houses and postage stamp lots. Very lucky to have so much "non-city" so close and available to us!



















Was sitting on me on the recliner before bed one night, I finished reading and crawled into bed......he was out cold!!


















More out cold....fell asleep with his toy in his mouth....









SNOW!!! We shovelled a pile for him to dig in with his ball!


----------



## jweisman54

Welcome Mike and Abby. Yes, we have lost so many of our original posters from this thread. I have been negligent myself about posting lately.

Update on Izzy:

She is currently 59 lbs. and looks really good at that weight. Had her Kennel Cough vaccine yesterday since she is being boarded for a week beginning Saturday.

Still/always working on training my girl. She is still chasing her tail and pulling fur out so I think that the Prozac is not really doing much at this point. When I get back from vacation I will think about weaning her off of it.

No snow yet here in the Boston area. So strange a winter that we are having.

Justine, if you are on facebook, a bunch of us from the forum are on there and we chat on there all the time. You can do a search for joyce weisman and I will friend you.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

ILoveMyGolden said:


> We have been in contact with a Rhodesian Ridgeback breeder.......stay tuned!!


Ooh how exciting!  

Lovely photos of Fin, his face shape looks so much like Alfie! And so grown up now! 

Joyce, I'm sorry to hear that Izzy is still chasing her tail. Still/always will be! working on Alfie too, lol! I don't reckon he'll ever calm down, but secretly I love him craazy! 

Now we have a wait for Harry, we've been considering rehoming a Guide dog! Over here they're usually Labs, Goldens and Shepherds or a mix of those breeds! And of course...they come very well trained!  Still in the early stages of thinking though so we'll see...


----------



## iansgran

Been absent for a bit because of all the work going on in my house and I have to be away while they were painting and next week the floor refinishers come. Guess it is not so much me who has to be away but you know who. He loves all the workers too too much. Luckily my daughter's house is dog friendly even if the cat doesn't like doggy visitors very much.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Sherie, I can imagine!  A workman is a potential best friend and they have lots of 'toys' to play with!!!!!!!!


----------



## iansgran

The painters and floor refinishers are done, so I am back home. Jaro has to stay for the most part in the rooms where the floors are not newly done for a week and I am making everyone take off their shoes for a week. But they do look lovely for 100 year old floors.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Sounds lovely Sherie! I've just taken up my carpet to reveal 60 year old floor boards! They're not too bad, but there are a couple of 'bleached' areas where Alfie peed as a pup!  I scrubbed that carpet at the time but apparently damage was still done! 

I went out and spent £100 on new bedding yesterday and caught Mr A having a nice chew on them today! :s


----------



## iansgran

Sorry, Charlotte, about the new linens. I can feel your frustration. Today Jaro ran upstairs for a minute and came down with a bath towel to chew. At least is was an old one.


----------



## jweisman54

Sherie, we want to see pictures!

Izzy did well at the resort/spa when we went to Florida for a week. I am weaning her off of her prozac as I don't see much of a difference now that she has been on it almost a year. She still chases her tail and rips out fur. She coughed up a huge hard furball the other morning. Luckily, she coughed it up and I didn't have to go to the vet. I don't think these pups are ever going to grow up....Izzy still takes towels too among every thing else in this house.


----------



## TaraMom22

Sherie, the floors sound beautiful. Maybe you need to buy Jaro some of these


















I feel very lucky that Molly doesn't chew or steal anything. She loves her toys and will destroy anything that we give her, but she never takes anything that isn't hers --- well, unless we leave something enticing on the floor. The kids left their Subway Sandwich wrappers and bag in the car after a road trip, and I didn't realize. She found that and shredded it all over the car. Thanks, Molly!


----------



## KaMu

jweisman54 said:


> Sherie,
> PM me when you can. We all need to start posting again.


Just trying to catch up here....... Hope you are all well! 
We are all good to go here...


----------



## KaMu

Ok, everyone seems well from what Ive read.
Roxy is good...really a very good girl, she is so polite EXCEPT when people enter the front door! Than you need to fend for yourself between her and Roo. I keep saying I need to tackle this..head on but haven't as of yet. Its complete excitement, over the top excitement when we all arrive home, from school or work. Once Roxy calms down she knows to sit for a kiss, she sits, and I lean over to pet her and she comes up to give a single kiss, each and every day I get home from work. Super cute 
Roo, has grown, I do not know his weight but he is heavier than Roxy I think, he is heavy enough to knock over my high back computer chair when he leans into my shoulders with his paws! Ask me how I know this....lol
The two of them together we all love watching...the rough play continues but now I don't really have to watch out for Roo's welfare. He can hold his own now!
Watching them run and run and run through the backyard, weaving through the trees and sliding through the sand is just so beautiful to watch. Beautiful is the best way to describe it. They have a blast sharing sticks as they run, all that sort of thing! Roxy can catch a fly ball no problem and she is very very good at it. My Roo...well, it goes right over his head and he looks around like... "what just happen" lol Gotta love this big boy!!! And, he is still a Mommas boy, but, loves ALL!


----------



## Jamm

Hey everyone!!! Long time no see!!

Justine: I LOVE Rhodesian ridgebacks! They are soo awesome and i am totally in love with them. I've also become really obsessed with German shepherds latley. I'll definitely own a few in my life. No dog news here, i can still dream! We lived in woodbridge when we were in the toronto area.. about 5 mins from wonderland. We plan on moving back to the same area. Its actually this week that my dad is home from work to start cleaning and packing.. after the house is all tidyed up we are going to get the real estate agent in here and then put her up for sale! I can't WAIT to move back. We must have a play date with the boys. forr sureeeeee!! Add me on FB! jamila mancini 

Joey is very good! He goes to daycare once a week and we have been hiking in the forest with his best buddy Blue every weekend. I try to walk him at least once a day but its been hard lately with all the freezing ice/snow. He really is good though, good on walks, good meeting people, great with dogs and kids. Still such a mommas boy and is always by my side  Only issue right now is with food and poop. I dont think fromm is cutting it for him anymore, he poops twice a day and its always loose and not that great. Im going to put him onto pro plan skin and coat, he was doing great on that one when he ate it.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy update: I am taking her off of Prozac!!!!! For almost a year she has been on it and I have seen no difference in her behavior. We are nearing the end of the weaning process now. She still chases her tail and pulls her fur out when she has nothing better to do. I have been more diligent in substituting a toy for her tail in her mouth. Excessive greeting disorder has calmed way down here. She still tries to jump on those who enter the house though but long after they enter. I think she sees an opportunity to say "hey, take me out new person". Other than that, no snow this year at all. I guess there was a few inches a few weeks ago when we were in Florida but none other than that. Izzy misses the snow, me, not so much!


----------



## iansgran

Super to hear from everyone. I was off for a day or two because of more construction stuff going on in my house. Yesterday they put in central air. We have always had window air conditioners but guess that is not what young folks want. I always thought it "greener" to just cool the rooms you were in. Jaro has been in heaven with all the workers coming. When they have to work in open spaces we have to take him to our daughter's. Hasn't been in the crate at all for couple months here at home, since it is over at my daughter's. Excessive greeting disorder here for sure. And he might sit for a micro second before he gets the crazy greeting going.
Jaro has a little puppy friend down the street and they get to play twice a day, when the bus comes to get the kids and pick them up. He is a little lab mix, about 5 or 6 months and it is beautiful to see them run and chase and play bitty neck and carry the same stick around.
Charlotte, I don't remember if you live in London or where, but my son is going to have some of his art shown at some London bus stop as part of a public art project. Guess the best of any of us will get to see is a photo of it.
I wish I could put botties on Jaro, but socks are still his favorite things in the world, so I don't think they would last long.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Hi Everyone!

Checking in!!

Busy house this week! I posted in the Other Pets section the minor problem we are having.....but we did get another dog.....but not a Golden!!

This is Kenzie!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Did I mention I LOVE puppy stink!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

KaMu said:


> Ok, everyone seems well from what Ive read.
> Roxy is good...really a very good girl, she is so polite EXCEPT when people enter the front door! Than you need to fend for yourself between her and Roo. I keep saying I need to tackle this..head on but haven't as of yet. Its complete excitement, over the top excitement when we all arrive home, from school or work. Once Roxy calms down she knows to sit for a kiss, she sits, and I lean over to pet her and she comes up to give a single kiss, each and every day I get home from work. Super cute
> Roo, has grown, I do not know his weight but he is heavier than Roxy I think, he is heavy enough to knock over my high back computer chair when he leans into my shoulders with his paws! Ask me how I know this....lol
> The two of them together we all love watching...the rough play continues but now I don't really have to watch out for Roo's welfare. He can hold his own now!
> Watching them run and run and run through the backyard, weaving through the trees and sliding through the sand is just so beautiful to watch. Beautiful is the best way to describe it. They have a blast sharing sticks as they run, all that sort of thing! Roxy can catch a fly ball no problem and she is very very good at it. My Roo...well, it goes right over his head and he looks around like... "what just happen" lol Gotta love this big boy!!! And, he is still a Mommas boy, but, loves ALL!


Kathleen...we need photos!  



Jamm said:


> Hey everyone!!! Long time no see!!
> 
> Justine: I LOVE Rhodesian ridgebacks! They are soo awesome and i am totally in love with them. I've also become really obsessed with German shepherds latley. I'll definitely own a few in my life. No dog news here, i can still dream! We lived in woodbridge when we were in the toronto area.. about 5 mins from wonderland. We plan on moving back to the same area. Its actually this week that my dad is home from work to start cleaning and packing.. after the house is all tidyed up we are going to get the real estate agent in here and then put her up for sale! I can't WAIT to move back. We must have a play date with the boys. forr sureeeeee!! Add me on FB! jamila mancini
> 
> Joey is very good! He goes to daycare once a week and we have been hiking in the forest with his best buddy Blue every weekend. I try to walk him at least once a day but its been hard lately with all the freezing ice/snow. He really is good though, good on walks, good meeting people, great with dogs and kids. Still such a mommas boy and is always by my side  Only issue right now is with food and poop. I dont think fromm is cutting it for him anymore, he poops twice a day and its always loose and not that great. Im going to put him onto pro plan skin and coat, he was doing great on that one when he ate it.


Snap Jamm! I'm getting into German Shepherds along with Leonbergers and St Bernards!!!!! One day! I can dream. but I'l always have at least one Golden no matter what! 



Ian'sgran said:


> Super to hear from everyone. I was off for a day or two because of more construction stuff going on in my house. Yesterday they put in central air. We have always had window air conditioners but guess that is not what young folks want. I always thought it "greener" to just cool the rooms you were in. Jaro has been in heaven with all the workers coming. When they have to work in open spaces we have to take him to our daughter's. Hasn't been in the crate at all for couple months here at home, since it is over at my daughter's. Excessive greeting disorder here for sure. And he might sit for a micro second before he gets the crazy greeting going.
> Jaro has a little puppy friend down the street and they get to play twice a day, when the bus comes to get the kids and pick them up. He is a little lab mix, about 5 or 6 months and it is beautiful to see them run and chase and play bitty neck and carry the same stick around.
> Charlotte, I don't remember if you live in London or where, but my son is going to have some of his art shown at some London bus stop as part of a public art project. Guess the best of any of us will get to see is a photo of it.
> I wish I could put botties on Jaro, but socks are still his favorite things in the world, so I don't think they would last long.


Sherie, I live just south of London. Wow, that must be exciting for your son, do you have any more info on where it is? I'm in London from time to time.



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Checking in!!
> 
> Busy house this week! I posted in the Other Pets section the minor problem we are having.....but we did get another dog.....but not a Golden!!
> 
> This is Kenzie!


Awwww Justine!  So cute, what a mischevious looking pair!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Congrats Justine. How old is he/she?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

She is about 10 weeks? We're really not exactly sure.


----------



## Jamm

Awww Justine she is gorgeous!! What a little cutie


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy is Prozac free !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iansgran

Way to go Izzy. Now keep your pretty tail feathers, too, please.


----------



## Jamm

Anyone else realize how soon our pups are going to be 2?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

I know!!!!! I feel like my little big pup is growing up way too fast. 

I weighed him on the Wii the other day - he's 34kg/75lb so he's put on a kilo in the last few months! I'm pleased with that!









Here he is, taken the other day!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Oh man. What a whirldwind few weeks.

We no longer have our puppy friend Kenzie. She turned our house upside down and Fin was almost depressed/temperment totally changed. We made the decision over the long weekend to find her a new home. Lots of tears, but she was not the right fit for our home. We interviewed a few families (lol) and did find her a great home a few minutes away from us.

I had a major event on the weekend I planned, and have another 4-day event starting Wednesday! 

Fin IS doing much better now thankfully, he was 68lbs last week, and still ball crazy. I may get back into agility with him this spring for something to do.

We are starting to think about summer already, driving trip to Nova Scotia for sure, for Trev's brothers wedding -and thinking about a "slight" detour to Boston. Trev is a Red Sox fan, I have always wanted to go to Boston, and to see a game would be amazing, we always drive through Canada and so wanted to drive through the US this time, but have the idea of the slightly major detour only recent, but the weekend we want to do it, the Red Sox play the Jays.....it's fate!!

We are definitely not looking into a 2nd dog ever again or at least in the near future, I don't think we are a two dog family, and had to learn that the hard way. I think most of it was a mismatch is temperments between the two dogs, Fin just didn't have the patience to constantly be jumped all over.

Isn't it crazy our pups will be 2 next month? Where has the time gone!!!

Hope everyone is doing well! Once this next event is over, I should have some downtime again soon and I will try to be around more!


----------



## Jamm

Justine if you come through ottawa (and we havent moved to toronto yet) we must meet up!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

We were going to come for Winterlude, but with the February insanity, it didn't happen!

Do you have a move date yet?! Will you be right in the city, or in the burbs?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I think this forum is the only time I upload pics to my computer!! Some recent pics of Fin!

Stalking the birds! 









He loves laying on my stinky barn clothes!









Snoozin'!


----------



## Jamm

ILoveMyGolden said:


> We were going to come for Winterlude, but with the February insanity, it didn't happen!
> 
> Do you have a move date yet?! Will you be right in the city, or in the burbs?


We have no clue yet, still all depends on dads job. Our house isnt up for sale yet! If we do it'll be maple area so about an hour or so from where you are!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Maple is like Vaughan, right? Not far at all!


----------



## Jamm

Yea its in vaughn!  Finn is such a handsome guy. He looks so fluffy!! I'm sorry to hear things with that little pup didn't work out to well. Maybe a perfectly fitted little goldie pup would be a better fit  LOL 

Joey is very sick today. Not sure whats wrong or why but he woke up with reallllyyy bad diarrhea and he is very lethargic... He also hasn't been drinking a lot of water so i have frozen up some electrolytes hopefully that will make him want to have them.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Fin is so gorgeous! I love his coat!  Sorry that it didn't work out with the pup, but at least you know now that Fin is better as an only boy!!

Jamm, how is Joey doing now? Hate it when they get sick, you just wish you could make it all better. 

Well, alfie is doing okay, stealing shoes like there's no tomorrow though!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jamm

Joey is muchhh better. We think it was just a 24 hour bug or something! It only lasted about a day.. I'm easing him back into his food so hes still eating some of the wet.


----------



## TaraMom22

Anybody have any suggestions on how to get Molly to stop licking her leg? She licked and licked and gave herself a sore (about the size of a nickel) and now she licks the sore constantly. We are always telling her to stop, but we can't catch her every time so the sore can't heal. I tried wrapping it with that stretchy bandage stuff but of course that drove her bonkers and her fussing with it was worse.


----------



## iansgran

Well, I have been crazy getting our house ready to sell and it officially went on the market today. When the photos are up I will send a link so you can all see what my house looks like at its best. But we still have work to do, and since we are not Mr and Mrs Clean it will be a challenge. Open House this Sunday, O My. Justine, Fin is still the cutest baby for sure. And glad Joey is doing better. It makes us all worry so when they seem sick. Jaro has loved all the folks who have been coming to our house to do things. Now he won't love having to go stay at my daughter's house when there are people looking here, he would much prefer to shower them with Golden hair and kisses. The plumber wanted to take him instead of payment. His Golden had only recently died. Charlotte, the news is all about the Queen here. Did I tell you, I am petty absent minded lately so forgive if I already said this, but in our cleaning out we found two 50 year old Life magazines one for the week she became queen when her father died, and one for her coronation? My daughter, Elizabeth III, as she calls herself, snatched them right up. Tara, wish I knew how to stop the licking since Jaro does it sometimes but not so much as to cause sores. I think it is probably allergy related so you might try Benadryl and keep her feet as clean as you can. And I have heard that you might try putting some hot pepper on the area, but you might want to call the vet first because I am not sure it can't hurt them. I know spraying pepper sauce on my plants keeps some things from eating them.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I bought Fin a new toy today, and o.m.g it is TOO funny. It's a black hard rubber ball with holes in it and I have stuffed a cookie in it. You want to see a frustrated Fin? Oh he is going just crazy!!! It's good! He seems to have mastered the kong in all ways to stuff it!

Glad Joey is feeling better!!! Glad to hear it was just a bug!

Trev and I are off for March Break! I don't go back until Tuesday next week, much needed time off, glad to be home.

We tell Fin he is a cute boy every day, he has his ego full of good looking dog comments, LOL. People still think he is fairly young because he's little (well, relative to most goldens you see out there that are too big) and his young face! I hope that always lasts!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Ian'sgran said:


> Well, I have been crazy getting our house ready to sell and it officially went on the market today. When the photos are up I will send a link so you can all see what my house looks like at its best. But we still have work to do, and since we are not Mr and Mrs Clean it will be a challenge. Open House this Sunday, O My. Justine, Fin is still the cutest baby for sure. And glad Joey is doing better. It makes us all worry so when they seem sick. Jaro has loved all the folks who have been coming to our house to do things. Now he won't love having to go stay at my daughter's house when there are people looking here, he would much prefer to shower them with Golden hair and kisses. The plumber wanted to take him instead of payment. His Golden had only recently died. Charlotte, the news is all about the Queen here. Did I tell you, I am petty absent minded lately so forgive if I already said this, but in our cleaning out we found two 50 year old Life magazines one for the week she became queen when her father died, and one for her coronation? My daughter, Elizabeth III, as she calls herself, snatched them right up. Tara, wish I knew how to stop the licking since Jaro does it sometimes but not so much as to cause sores. I think it is probably allergy related so you might try Benadryl and keep her feet as clean as you can. And I have heard that you might try putting some hot pepper on the area, but you might want to call the vet first because I am not sure it can't hurt them. I know spraying pepper sauce on my plants keeps some things from eating them.


That's funny, she's not on the news over here at all!!!! I think America is more excited than England!!!  I'm getting very excited..168 days till I'm in the US!!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Jamm said:


> Joey is muchhh better. We think it was just a 24 hour bug or something! It only lasted about a day.. I'm easing him back into his food so hes still eating some of the wet.


That's great news!!! They do worry us, don't they.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

TaraMom22 said:


> Anybody have any suggestions on how to get Molly to stop licking her leg? She licked and licked and gave herself a sore (about the size of a nickel) and now she licks the sore constantly. We are always telling her to stop, but we can't catch her every time so the sore can't heal. I tried wrapping it with that stretchy bandage stuff but of course that drove her bonkers and her fussing with it was worse.


Oh no, Alfie was a pain when he hurt his paws, I put Savlon or Germoline (antiseptic) on as often as I could and just kept trying to not let him lick them - very difficult I know!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

ILoveMyGolden said:


> I bought Fin a new toy today, and o.m.g it is TOO funny. It's a black hard rubber ball with holes in it and I have stuffed a cookie in it. You want to see a frustrated Fin? Oh he is going just crazy!!! It's good! He seems to have mastered the kong in all ways to stuff it!
> 
> Glad Joey is feeling better!!! Glad to hear it was just a bug!
> 
> Trev and I are off for March Break! I don't go back until Tuesday next week, much needed time off, glad to be home.
> 
> We tell Fin he is a cute boy every day, he has his ego full of good looking dog comments, LOL. People still think he is fairly young because he's little (well, relative to most goldens you see out there that are too big) and his young face! I hope that always lasts!


Hehe! Have you got a link to buy the toy online? (I'm thinking of a certain boys upcoming birthday!!!)  
Alfies the same - an ego the size of England!!!!!!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Amazon.com: JW Pet Company Hol-ee Roller X Extreme 5 Dog Toy, 5-Inches (Colors Vary): Pet Supplies

We seriously are putting just about everything in this, he is so into it, and the frustrating level being able to see it, but not get it out, is so (SO!) funny!!!

Fin's is black, the pet store I got it from didn't have any colour options!!!

We put even just a big milk bone in it and it drives him crazy, threw in some Kraft cheese slices too and he was just wild flinging it around, LOL. I give him that and a kong when we leave now so atleast he wins at something (kong) if we're home with the ball and give it to him, he will eventually bring it to one of us and you can totally tell he's defeated and just wants help getting it out, lol.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Today I registered Fin for the next level of agility! We start next Monday, going back to Superdogs for it, I am looking forward to getting back into that with him


----------



## Alfie's Girl

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Amazon.com: JW Pet Company Hol-ee Roller X Extreme 5 Dog Toy, 5-Inches (Colors Vary): Pet Supplies
> 
> We seriously are putting just about everything in this, he is so into it, and the frustrating level being able to see it, but not get it out, is so (SO!) funny!!!
> 
> Fin's is black, the pet store I got it from didn't have any colour options!!!
> 
> We put even just a big milk bone in it and it drives him crazy, threw in some Kraft cheese slices too and he was just wild flinging it around, LOL. I give him that and a kong when we leave now so atleast he wins at something (kong) if we're home with the ball and give it to him, he will eventually bring it to one of us and you can totally tell he's defeated and just wants help getting it out, lol.


Thanks Justine! I think I'll get it too - anything to keep him busy!!! 



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Today I registered Fin for the next level of agility! We start next Monday, going back to Superdogs for it, I am looking forward to getting back into that with him


OOh sounds fun, keep us posted. Don't think we'll be going back to agility in a hurry - I'm not fit enough lol!!!!!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Here's some pics from yesterday...

Went to the beach with a friend and her kids and Alfie of course! He LOVED it and it was a beautiful and warm day.


----------



## kkudi

oh wow! I haven't been here in such a long time! how I've missed it!
I shall tell you all that Eric is a grown up man and he's doing wonderful. Unfortunately with a full time job, I haven't had any time to get on this forum and catch up like I used to!


----------



## iansgran

I think Jaro has the holie roller someplace, but so much is packed away I just have no idea where. If and when we get moved it should be like Christmas, all the old is new again. I will try here to post a link to our house's listing. Hope it works if you are interested. Sherie INDIANAPOLIS, IN | 3953 North NEW JERSEY Street | pegg kennedy | F.C. Tucker Company, Inc.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

kkudi said:


> oh wow! I haven't been here in such a long time! how I've missed it!
> I shall tell you all that Eric is a grown up man and he's doing wonderful. Unfortunately with a full time job, I haven't had any time to get on this forum and catch up like I used to!


Great to see you back Andreas! :wave: Alfie's all grown up too! hope you'll be back on here again soon...



Ian'sgran said:


> I think Jaro has the holie roller someplace, but so much is packed away I just have no idea where. If and when we get moved it should be like Christmas, all the old is new again. I will try here to post a link to our house's listing. Hope it works if you are interested. Sherie INDIANAPOLIS, IN | 3953 North NEW JERSEY Street | pegg kennedy | F.C. Tucker Company, Inc.


Sherie, your house is gorgeous! I wish British houses looked like that!! House prices over here are still way more expensive too - I think me n' Alfie will pack up and head across the pond!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ian'sgran said:


> I think Jaro has the holie roller someplace, but so much is packed away I just have no idea where. If and when we get moved it should be like Christmas, all the old is new again. I will try here to post a link to our house's listing. Hope it works if you are interested. Sherie INDIANAPOLIS, IN | 3953 North NEW JERSEY Street | pegg kennedy | F.C. Tucker Company, Inc.


House is gorgeous!!!! Have you had much interest? I just love it! Love the stained glass in the kitchen!


Fin and I start agility tonight! Very excited! Trev is going to come tonight as well, just to watch! This is where we are going: Agility : SuperDog Central

I am really excited! Fin had a huge play yesterday with a Golden on our block (there are four on our block....all within a 2 minute walk of each other) and they were such good boys. Gambit is as white as a Golden comes and he turned one a few weeks ago. More slender, but taller than Fin and a big blocky head! Fin is the smallest of the four, Casey and Bailey are bigger, but not by much, both females.


----------



## jweisman54

Hello all

Haven't been on in forever. Some sad news here....my daughter in law passed away Feb. 23rd and my son is now living with us for a while until he gets on his feet again. So, this forum has been the furthest thing from my mind for the last 5 weeks. I am hoping to get back on and contribute again. 

So our pups are all grown up now. Well, I for one, don't consider Izzy grown up. She is stealing things worse than ever. I took her off the Prozac then put her back on it but I don't think it changes her at all. She is just a bit on the hyper side and that is most likely from her breeding. I love her and she is a wonderful companion. She also loves to jump on everyone.......still!!!!

I haven't been to any additional classes with her although I would love to. At this point, I just can't afford to.


----------



## jweisman54

Charlotte, I can't believe how different the shoreline looks in the UK. We don't have rocky shores like you do. Mostly sandy beaches. The cliffs there are gorgeous.


----------



## iansgran

Joyce, so very sorry for your son and all of you. What a terrible thing. 
I haven't been on much either, with the house and all, but today we have a signed contract from someone, so it looks like it is sold, but the pessimist in me says it is never over until it is over, inspection issues on a hundred year old house, for instance, and buyers can be flaky (and sellers, too). So Sunday, April fools day, we are going out house hunting for ourselves. We have been looking, now we are going back to some with a closer look.
I also can't believe that Sunday begins the two year mark for the April puppies. I was wondering if we can get the old gang back for at least a day or two in April. Anyone have any ideas how? I have missed you all. Maybe I will be back more now that I don't have to be Ms Clean and fix it.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Haven't been on in forever. Some sad news here....my daughter in law passed away Feb. 23rd and my son is now living with us for a while until he gets on his feet again. So, this forum has been the furthest thing from my mind for the last 5 weeks. I am hoping to get back on and contribute again.
> 
> So our pups are all grown up now. Well, I for one, don't consider Izzy grown up. She is stealing things worse than ever. I took her off the Prozac then put her back on it but I don't think it changes her at all. She is just a bit on the hyper side and that is most likely from her breeding. I love her and she is a wonderful companion. She also loves to jump on everyone.......still!!!!
> 
> I haven't been to any additional classes with her although I would love to. At this point, I just can't afford to.


So sorry Joyce, what a terrible time. 

Glad to hear Izzy is still the same ole Izzy!  Alfie's stealing is worse than ever too...and he still jumps up!!! He's so lovable though! 



jweisman54 said:


> Charlotte, I can't believe how different the shoreline looks in the UK. We don't have rocky shores like you do. Mostly sandy beaches. The cliffs there are gorgeous.


They're the famous White Cliffs of Dover!! The coastline around where I live is a real mixture - we have low lying sandy beaches and then big cliffs and rock pools! All within a space of a few miles!!



Ian'sgran said:


> Joyce, so very sorry for your son and all of you. What a terrible thing.
> I haven't been on much either, with the house and all, but today we have a signed contract from someone, so it looks like it is sold, but the pessimist in me says it is never over until it is over, inspection issues on a hundred year old house, for instance, and buyers can be flaky (and sellers, too). So Sunday, April fools day, we are going out house hunting for ourselves. We have been looking, now we are going back to some with a closer look.
> I also can't believe that Sunday begins the two year mark for the April puppies. I was wondering if we can get the old gang back for at least a day or two in April. Anyone have any ideas how? I have missed you all. Maybe I will be back more now that I don't have to be Ms Clean and fix it.


I hope all is going well Sherie! 

Yes, we must make an attempt to revive our thread...I'm certainly not lacking in stories to tell of Alfie's naughtiness!!!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

We should all get back on!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Happy Birthday Izzy!!!


----------



## Jamm

Mr. Joey and Jaro turn 2 today<33 Happy birthday guys! Love you Jaro from way over here.. and I love my baby boy<3


----------



## jweisman54

Hugs and Kisses to Joey Jax from Izzy!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ahhhh! Happy Birthday Izzy (belated!!), Joey & Jaro!!!!

Fin is on Friday! I can't believe they're TWO!!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro got a bone and a peanut butter cookie for his bday. I, too, can't believe they are all turning two.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Happy Birthday to Joey and Jaro!


----------



## jweisman54

Have everyone's pups calmed down at all. Izzy still seems to be the wild child. Chewed up an Amazon.com $50 gift card last week. Eats and swallows any and all paper. Has found out what real food tastes like after stealing from the counter....and the list goes on and on!


----------



## jweisman54




----------



## Jamm

Izzy is so beautiful!

Just wanted to give a little update 

Joey is such a good boy! I am so happy and pleased to be blessed with such a great boy. Him and I are on a whole new level of bonding. about a month ago he had some rash/irritation under his right ear.. its JUST starting to clear up as he has been on anti-biotics for a week now. This past week he slept outside of his crate for the first time in his life! (due to the cone of shame haha) and he was great! Not a peep, nor a whine. Just a good boy. I also took him on a walk today on his flat collar and he was beside me the entire time!!! I was thrilled. 

Hope everyone and their pups are doing good<3 Happy birthday to the rest of the april puppies!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Have everyone's pups calmed down at all. Izzy still seems to be the wild child. Chewed up an Amazon.com $50 gift card last week. Eats and swallows any and all paper. Has found out what real food tastes like after stealing from the counter....and the list goes on and on!


Hehe! Alfie's a wild child too! I don't reckon he'll ever ever grow up!!!!



Jamm said:


> Izzy is so beautiful!
> 
> Just wanted to give a little update
> 
> Joey is such a good boy! I am so happy and pleased to be blessed with such a great boy. Him and I are on a whole new level of bonding. about a month ago he had some rash/irritation under his right ear.. its JUST starting to clear up as he has been on anti-biotics for a week now. This past week he slept outside of his crate for the first time in his life! (due to the cone of shame haha) and he was great! Not a peep, nor a whine. Just a good boy. I also took him on a walk today on his flat collar and he was beside me the entire time!!! I was thrilled.
> 
> Hope everyone and their pups are doing good<3 Happy birthday to the rest of the april puppies!


Aw well done Joey!  Alfie's still on his canny collar - think it'll be for life!! 

Alfie's doing well generally, he weighs 36kg now, so almost 80lb!!!


----------



## Jamm

Oh wow Alfie! 80lbs... big boy!! When I had Joey at the vet last week he weighed in at 66lbs... Lol He has been between 64-67 since he was 8 months old!


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy just went to the vet for her annual and she is a whopping 59 pounds and the vet wants to see her more like 55!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

It was weird actually, he wasn't gaining much until suddenly now when he went up 2kg in 2 months!!! He was eating the same amount too! I was talking to a friend who said her dog filled out at about 2 years old so I'm guessing it's an age thing! I haven't taken him to the vets so I don't know what they think!  But I've been assured by lots of people that he doesn't look overweight. But I don't want him gaining anymore, that's for sure!!


----------



## iansgran

Haven't been on the GRF for ages. Still trying to sell the house. Had an contract that didn't go through, so am still in the cleaning mode. Everytime I find a house I would like to buy when this one sells it gets sold. Came online today to check on the pet food recall. Since we put Jaro's food in a bin didn't have the bag to check the recall numbers, but we recycle and the bag was still in there. His bag was not on the recall list but I am seriously considering changing brands now. Joyce, I know you use TOTW was you bag on the recall?


----------



## Jamm

Ian'sgran said:


> Haven't been on the GRF for ages. Still trying to sell the house. Had an contract that didn't go through, so am still in the cleaning mode. Everytime I find a house I would like to buy when this one sells it gets sold. Came online today to check on the pet food recall. Since we put Jaro's food in a bin didn't have the bag to check the recall numbers, but we recycle and the bag was still in there. His bag was not on the recall list but I am seriously considering changing brands now. Joyce, I know you use TOTW was you bag on the recall?


We are having the same problems selling our house... Its been up for about a month now.. no bites.. We live in an area were houses my size move veeeryyyy slowwlllyyyyyy. Its very annoying because like you, mom and I are always looking at homes and we find the perfect one but can't do anything about it because this one hasn't sold yet!!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Hope things get moving for you both! The housing market is slow here too.

Well...yesterday was the 2 year anniversary of my first visit to see Alfie's litter!!!!!!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Hi Everyone!

Hope all is well! Jamm and Ian'sgran hope the houses have gotten themselves sold!!!!

Fin is 63lb! 63.7 actually 

I haven't been on too much, posted a little in the agility forum, as we are really busy with that!!!! Monday's are agility nights, we just started (last night!) the next level and it is AWESOME because we went from 8 dogs/class (2 instructors) to 3 dogs/class with 1 instructor! Lots of more attention, but also means less downtime and Fin gets tired! His weave poles are SO cool, I just want to watch him instead of run him! He has a little wiggle through them and it's really neat! He is bad with his contact coming down the A-Frame! He gets it, but isn't holding his wait like he should.....we can practice that on the stairs at home though! Tunnels he speeds up as he tears through them, pretty cool!

We are still having trouble with his belly again though.... he has been on a split of his food and gastro (wet food) and meds and when we try to get back all the way onto his regular food he gets the runs.....it's awful. But on the split he does ok. Talked to vet tech yesterday at our office, vet will call us back, but she said he may just have to stay on the split! I am sure HE loves that thought, lol....goes crazy for the stuff!

Our agility trainer is also a dog walker and has come last two Thursday's at lunch for Fin, he just loves her, and she said way back at the beginning of the last level of agility that she hopes we continue with him (as we are!) and eventually run him in agility, she sees a lot of potential in him! So she has been coming to take Fin for walks, I was travelling for work, and wasn't able to get home at lunch as I usually do!

So last night.....we (other owner in class, myself and trainer) are tidying the ring after class and we were talking about going outside for a class to train outside with nicer weather, but bugs bad, etc, and the other girl said "well maybe next level we can go outside" and I looked down and gave a silly sad face and said...."well we might have to take a break until moving to the next level" she looked right over at me totally shocked, like "what?!!"

Trainer started to smirk and said...."is the reason you're going to take a break the same reason for the cards I saw all over your kitchen counter at your house last week for Fin's visit -they were sort of hard to miss"

I laughed out loud and said yes.....

Trev and I are just about 19 weeks pregnant 

We have only just started telling people and only because I seriously cannot hide it any longer! So I wanted to tell my April GRF crew first  We are due in October 

Fin is our furbaby and we're going to start our baby baby family too, we are starting to get more excited now, I was very nervous early on.

So of course I told the other lady in the agility class at that time too (she did the last level with us too) and they were pretty excited! Our trainer then offered/asked if we wanted she would run Fin in the next level for us! Something we will definitely consider, I think him running a level (or two!) with a pro for training could be really beneficial! So we will see! I am noticing I am getting super tired through class now, and have 6 weeks in this class still and so will have to be careful! I have had a scare earlier in the pregnancy and have been barred from any of my usual physical activity (running, riding/horses, and other sports) and so I laugh at myself getting tired so easily in agility, but I do need to be more careful.

That's enough of a novel from me I think! Pretty exciting


----------



## amandanmaggie

Hi, everyone! It's been SO long since I've been on here. So much has happened. I am glad to hear that you all are doing well.  Your pups look healthy and beautiful!

Justine, congratulations on the human baby!!  SO exciting.  It seems like you just got married.  How did Fin like agility at the beginning? We are starting agility in a couple of weeks, and I'm worried she will be afraid of the obstacles.

I'm glad to hear that some of your puppies are still crazy. Maggie is turning out to be SUPER sweet, but she still has TONS of energy. She fetches in the back yard and swims every day during the week, and then on the weekends, she plays at the dog park. She really only lays around for about 4 hours in the afternoon and when it gets dark. Otherwise, she is in play mode. We are starting agility classes in two weeks, and I can't wait. I've been wanting to do more training with her, but I've been pretty sick over the last 4 months, in and out of the hospital, so I haven't been able to do much with her. Now that I am finally feeling better, I can do more with her.

TOTW was recalled, as well as other dog foods, like Diamond. When I went to buy Maggie's food yesterday, they had a list of CPU numbers that are on the barcode of the bags that were recalled. None of the food on their shelves had the recalled numbers, of course, so I bought a new bag. I hope her old food wasn't one of the bags that was recalled. I guess she survived. 

I can't believe our pups are getting so old.  Maggie still has some puppy in her, though.  She loves to play with her toys and makes us laugh every day. She's a lot of fun, and I am so blessed to have her. 

Sorry to hear that you all are having trouble selling your houses. Hope they sell, soon. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Jamm

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Hope all is well! Jamm and Ian'sgran hope the houses have gotten themselves sold!!!!
> 
> Fin is 63lb! 63.7 actually
> 
> I haven't been on too much, posted a little in the agility forum, as we are really busy with that!!!! Monday's are agility nights, we just started (last night!) the next level and it is AWESOME because we went from 8 dogs/class (2 instructors) to 3 dogs/class with 1 instructor! Lots of more attention, but also means less downtime and Fin gets tired! His weave poles are SO cool, I just want to watch him instead of run him! He has a little wiggle through them and it's really neat! He is bad with his contact coming down the A-Frame! He gets it, but isn't holding his wait like he should.....we can practice that on the stairs at home though! Tunnels he speeds up as he tears through them, pretty cool!
> 
> We are still having trouble with his belly again though.... he has been on a split of his food and gastro (wet food) and meds and when we try to get back all the way onto his regular food he gets the runs.....it's awful. But on the split he does ok. Talked to vet tech yesterday at our office, vet will call us back, but she said he may just have to stay on the split! I am sure HE loves that thought, lol....goes crazy for the stuff!
> 
> Our agility trainer is also a dog walker and has come last two Thursday's at lunch for Fin, he just loves her, and she said way back at the beginning of the last level of agility that she hopes we continue with him (as we are!) and eventually run him in agility, she sees a lot of potential in him! So she has been coming to take Fin for walks, I was travelling for work, and wasn't able to get home at lunch as I usually do!
> 
> So last night.....we (other owner in class, myself and trainer) are tidying the ring after class and we were talking about going outside for a class to train outside with nicer weather, but bugs bad, etc, and the other girl said "well maybe next level we can go outside" and I looked down and gave a silly sad face and said...."well we might have to take a break until moving to the next level" she looked right over at me totally shocked, like "what?!!"
> 
> Trainer started to smirk and said...."is the reason you're going to take a break the same reason for the cards I saw all over your kitchen counter at your house last week for Fin's visit -they were sort of hard to miss"
> 
> I laughed out loud and said yes.....
> 
> Trev and I are just about 19 weeks pregnant
> 
> We have only just started telling people and only because I seriously cannot hide it any longer! So I wanted to tell my April GRF crew first  We are due in October
> 
> Fin is our furbaby and we're going to start our baby baby family too, we are starting to get more excited now, I was very nervous early on.
> 
> So of course I told the other lady in the agility class at that time too (she did the last level with us too) and they were pretty excited! Our trainer then offered/asked if we wanted she would run Fin in the next level for us! Something we will definitely consider, I think him running a level (or two!) with a pro for training could be really beneficial! So we will see! I am noticing I am getting super tired through class now, and have 6 weeks in this class still and so will have to be careful! I have had a scare earlier in the pregnancy and have been barred from any of my usual physical activity (running, riding/horses, and other sports) and so I laugh at myself getting tired so easily in agility, but I do need to be more careful.
> 
> That's enough of a novel from me I think! Pretty exciting



Omg!!! Congratulations!!!!! That is such exciting news  Im very happy for you guys! You guys will be awesome parents, and Fin will be an awesome big brother! I really hope to meet you this summer if our **** house sells :doh:


----------



## Alfie's Girl

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Hope all is well! Jamm and Ian'sgran hope the houses have gotten themselves sold!!!!
> 
> Fin is 63lb! 63.7 actually
> 
> I haven't been on too much, posted a little in the agility forum, as we are really busy with that!!!! Monday's are agility nights, we just started (last night!) the next level and it is AWESOME because we went from 8 dogs/class (2 instructors) to 3 dogs/class with 1 instructor! Lots of more attention, but also means less downtime and Fin gets tired! His weave poles are SO cool, I just want to watch him instead of run him! He has a little wiggle through them and it's really neat! He is bad with his contact coming down the A-Frame! He gets it, but isn't holding his wait like he should.....we can practice that on the stairs at home though! Tunnels he speeds up as he tears through them, pretty cool!
> 
> We are still having trouble with his belly again though.... he has been on a split of his food and gastro (wet food) and meds and when we try to get back all the way onto his regular food he gets the runs.....it's awful. But on the split he does ok. Talked to vet tech yesterday at our office, vet will call us back, but she said he may just have to stay on the split! I am sure HE loves that thought, lol....goes crazy for the stuff!
> 
> Our agility trainer is also a dog walker and has come last two Thursday's at lunch for Fin, he just loves her, and she said way back at the beginning of the last level of agility that she hopes we continue with him (as we are!) and eventually run him in agility, she sees a lot of potential in him! So she has been coming to take Fin for walks, I was travelling for work, and wasn't able to get home at lunch as I usually do!
> 
> So last night.....we (other owner in class, myself and trainer) are tidying the ring after class and we were talking about going outside for a class to train outside with nicer weather, but bugs bad, etc, and the other girl said "well maybe next level we can go outside" and I looked down and gave a silly sad face and said...."well we might have to take a break until moving to the next level" she looked right over at me totally shocked, like "what?!!"
> 
> Trainer started to smirk and said...."is the reason you're going to take a break the same reason for the cards I saw all over your kitchen counter at your house last week for Fin's visit -they were sort of hard to miss"
> 
> I laughed out loud and said yes.....
> 
> Trev and I are just about 19 weeks pregnant
> 
> We have only just started telling people and only because I seriously cannot hide it any longer! So I wanted to tell my April GRF crew first  We are due in October
> 
> Fin is our furbaby and we're going to start our baby baby family too, we are starting to get more excited now, I was very nervous early on.
> 
> So of course I told the other lady in the agility class at that time too (she did the last level with us too) and they were pretty excited! Our trainer then offered/asked if we wanted she would run Fin in the next level for us! Something we will definitely consider, I think him running a level (or two!) with a pro for training could be really beneficial! So we will see! I am noticing I am getting super tired through class now, and have 6 weeks in this class still and so will have to be careful! I have had a scare earlier in the pregnancy and have been barred from any of my usual physical activity (running, riding/horses, and other sports) and so I laugh at myself getting tired so easily in agility, but I do need to be more careful.
> 
> That's enough of a novel from me I think! Pretty exciting


Aww Justine, that's awesome! Congratulations!!!!!! Yes, you take care of yourself. Fin sounds like he's doing great - wish I could find an agility class with just 3 dogs!!



amandanmaggie said:


> Hi, everyone! It's been SO long since I've been on here. So much has happened. I am glad to hear that you all are doing well.  Your pups look healthy and beautiful!
> 
> Justine, congratulations on the human baby!!  SO exciting.  It seems like you just got married.  How did Fin like agility at the beginning? We are starting agility in a couple of weeks, and I'm worried she will be afraid of the obstacles.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that some of your puppies are still crazy. Maggie is turning out to be SUPER sweet, but she still has TONS of energy. She fetches in the back yard and swims every day during the week, and then on the weekends, she plays at the dog park. She really only lays around for about 4 hours in the afternoon and when it gets dark.  Otherwise, she is in play mode. We are starting agility classes in two weeks, and I can't wait. I've been wanting to do more training with her, but I've been pretty sick over the last 4 months, in and out of the hospital, so I haven't been able to do much with her. Now that I am finally feeling better, I can do more with her.
> 
> TOTW was recalled, as well as other dog foods, like Diamond. When I went to buy Maggie's food yesterday, they had a list of CPU numbers that are on the barcode of the bags that were recalled. None of the food on their shelves had the recalled numbers, of course, so I bought a new bag. I hope her old food wasn't one of the bags that was recalled. I guess she survived.
> 
> I can't believe our pups are getting so old.  Maggie still has some puppy in her, though.  She loves to play with her toys and makes us laugh every day. She's a lot of fun, and I am so blessed to have her.
> 
> Sorry to hear that you all are having trouble selling your houses. Hope they sell, soon. Hope everyone is well.


Hope you're recovered fully now! Don't worry, Alfie's crazy too! When we did agility it only took a few goes to get over him being afraid of the obstacles, except the tunnel...it took a few hours before he'd go through!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Checking back in, thank-you for the congrats!

We found out Wednesday it is a baby girl! I had a feeling, so no surprises for me. Poor Trev, mini-me is brewing! hahaha.

Fin is doing good, switched foods and doing MUCH better, so interesting that that might have been it!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aww a baby girl!  So exciting.....

Glad Fin is on the mend! It took a long time for Alfie's tummy to really settle down, he was on a mix of kibble and boiled rice till earlier this year when I weaned him onto full kibble. It's weird though - his poop is always slightly better when he has some rice too?!?


----------



## Jamm

Aww Fin has a baby sister! <3 Are you guys picking out names??


----------



## Alfie's Girl

We're all excited about the Jubilee here - but so typical that it pours with rain! You wouldn't believe that a couple of weeks ago it was all over our news that the UK was hotter than places such as Brazil, Turkey and Greece...and then a week later it's cold and torrentially raining!  Aaah I do love Britain!  We're having a Jubilee Party on Tuesday so I've got to make sure Alfie has something red, white and blue on......


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Hi Everyone!

Just checking in! Hope everyone is doing well, and hopefully houses have sold for those wanting to get sold 

Doing ok here! We're going to hit the 5 month mark tomorrow which is a fun milestone! Jamm, we do have four names we like, but aren't choosing one until she's here! Figure we had two names picked for Fin before we went to pick him up (Bauer & Hudson) and he ended up coming home nameless before we decided on Finlay.....surely we'll be indecisive with a baby if we were like that with a dog 

We had agility class last night, I think I am just about done running him! We have two weeks left at this level, but I think I need our trainer to run him as I am just getting too slow and over tired afterward. I have two videos Trev took last night, VERY helpful for me to realize how late I am calling his next obstacle! I need to call them right after we're done the one before, but on video it seems I am calling them right at the base -no wonder he is missing things sometimes! Aw well, we're learning!!!

Fin is doing well on his new food, and we are slowly trying to get off the gastro combo with it! We are down to a swirl of the spoon in the can and then really mixing it in with the dry food. He stares at the floor as we mix it up hoping some will fall, it's pretty cute. He's still as piggy as ever, I don't think that will ever go away.

I won't post this over in agility, but you folks can see us in action


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Aw Fin is amazing!!!!!  He's coming along so well!

Wow, 5 months already, you must be getting really excited, when the time comes - we want baby photos too!


----------



## DianaM

Hello everyone! Just wanted to stop in and say hi! 

Justine, congrats on your baby! Loved the videos of Fin. 

Agility is our next class with Gracie. I just need to get her signed up. We took a focus on heeling class and the instructor told me that I "better show her". I never had any interest in that. I told her agility and she agreed. Gracie still acts like a crazy puppy when she sees people but other than that, she's calmed down quite a bit. She looooooves to cuddle with us. Don't really have any updates besides that. My job is keeping me quite busy lately. Changing jobs was the reason I stopped posting on here. Old job was dead slow so I had to get out. Anyway, hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## iansgran

Oh, Justine, that is such good news. And Fin looks so good, as does your little "baby bump". Sorry I have been away so long. When we get settled in the new house I plan on being back on the GRF. Yes, our house is sold and we move in two weeks. Had some worrisome moments in all this crazy house hunting house selling, but I think we are good now. The new house is all on one story and had a 1/2 acre back yard for Jaro. Not a thing in it but grass, but it is fenced. I have missed you all, and, Charlotte, I did think of you will all the jubilee stuff on television, now the Olympic games, must be a fun time over there. 
Jaro, is fine, and has calmed down considerably, which is good for me. Wonder how he will take the move. But he has been fine going over to our daughter's house every time we had someone come look at the house. Funny story. One weekend we were scheduled to have three sets of folks come look. My old eyes just read them as three in a row on a Saturday. But in reality, it was two on Saturday and one on Sunday. So guess who was in the house alone to greet the Sunday folks? When I figured it out I told our agent to apologize for us but I never heard what they thought. Can you imagine going to see a house and being greeting by a big happy dog in the house? Justine, I think you should name your girl Elizabeth for the queen's jubilee. My daughter, first born, is Elizabeth Regina--and she always calls herself Elizabeth Regina III. Sherie


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Diana, glad Gracie is doing so well! 

Sherie - yay! Your house is sold!  Half an acre of grass and fenced sounds perfect for jaro! Yes, it's quite exciting over here right now, everything is gearing up for the Olympics! Where we live we are only a 30ish minute train ride from the games, I wish I could go but it's waaay to expensive. Wow, I dread to think what would happen if someone came to view our house with Alfie home alone - they would be outta there quick sharp I imagine - Alfie wouldn't leave them alone and bombard them with slobbery toys!!!


----------



## Oakleylove

Oakley was born April 2!


----------



## iansgran

Welcome, Oakley.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Hi Everyone!

Just checking in a little hello! Hope everyone is doing ok!

Updated family pic!










Doing ok on our end! We have one class left of this level of agility, Fin will get a break for the summer (he isn't working well in the heat anyways!) with our vacation plans, and then when we're back we'll get him into a late summer/Fall session and our trainer can run him! We are planning our summer road trip and I think we need to get something from the vet proving vaccinations and whatnot! Going to drive through parts of the US (NY, VT, ME I think?) on our way to Eastern Canada, rather than going through Quebec!

Hope all our Goldens are doing well! I posted an old pic of Fin on my facebook for Canada Day when he was a pup and wearing some Canada Day gear, oh goodness how he's grown!


----------



## iansgran

Sold and bought a house today. Yea. Movers are coming Wednesday and we will be internetless for a few days after that I expect. Justine, the baby bump is too cute. Someday you guys will show the picture to your little one and say there you are, in the photo, too.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Good luck with the move!!!!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin completed his agility class last night!

We are going to get his "card" and he is getting closer and closer to being ready to give a fun event/trial a go!

He did a 12 jump course last night, so, so impressed! There was a class two levels above us last night (the first "competition" class) and I looked at our trainer like....Fin could do that! She nodded yes and it was a great confidence boost! We are going to go without agility for 6 weeks or so, and then sign him up later this summer, he will be run by trainer and I will sit and watch (will be so hard, I love it!).


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Justine, what a cute bump! And what a cute fur baby too!  Love the look on Fin's face... Sounds like he's doing amazingly at Agility, we'll have to have some more videos soon!

Sherie, good luck with the move! I wonder what Jaro will think of his new house? It'll be interesting to know how he adjusts.

Welcome Oakley!  I'm Charlotte and my April boy is Alfie!

Well guys.....I have news!  Alfie's mum was mated today so fingers crossed all will go well this time and Harry will be born mid September!!!! Soooooo excited, and will update you all as soon as I know more!


----------



## iansgran

Been moved a week but still unpacking. The moving day was the coolest in a month, but still very hot. I am still living in chaos. The first night and day here Jaro was constantly moving, smelling, exploring. Now he has settled in an I think feels at home. It was almost funny to watch him roam around and wonder what gives with all this. 
but all in all the move seems to have been the least stressful on him. There are little dogs and chickens behind us, which intrigue him. It is very chic her to raise chickens in the city. Since only part of our back yard is fenced, but bigger than our whole back yard before, he can't get too chose to the little dogs or the chickens. It rained last night. The first rain we have had in a month or more. The weather has been crazy. Charlotte we sure could use some of your English rain over here this summer.


----------



## Jamm

Congrats on selling your house doll! Ours is still up for sale unfortunately :\ Congrats to fin for completing agility!  I want to start a class with Joey but the closest one is an hour away and they only have classes on the days I work. Poop! 

Joey is good  Same as always really, he was boarded last week as our family was in Toronto for a visit... apparently he slept on the couch every night despite his crate there  Since then i've opened his crate and he is now sleeping outside of it in a sectioned off room... proud of him


----------



## Alfie's Girl

How is everyone doing? Alfie's okay!  He HATES the vets though, it took us 1 1/2 hours for him to have his annual booster done! (no lie!!!) We've started going to the vets once a week for a play session there to give him some confidence. So far so good and he's getting a little better. I'm still waiting to hear if/when Harry is due, I should hear in the next week or so!


----------



## jweisman54

Hey all,
I've been away from the forum for several months. Lots going on here. For those who didn't know, my 31 year old son moved in with us after his wife passed away in February. It has been a very difficult 6 months. Extremely emotional and many ups and downs with almost everything. He is an 8th grade science teacher, so June couldn't come fast enough for him. He has tried to keep himself busy with biking, kayaking and sailing but misses his wife so much. He and I are extremely close so it pulls on my heartstrings like you would not believe. If he starts crying, so do I. If he talks, I listen. I honestly couldn't put any effort into the forum so I just stopped logging on. I figured I would see who is still here and give it a go again.

So.......Justine, congrats on the upcoming birth....very exciting! Sherie, congrats on the move. I am jealous of your fenced in yard. Charlotte, any word on the potential for a Harry yet?

Izzy still has lots of puppy in her. Still loves to jump to tell us that she needs to go out. Very little barking...will only bark if she hears something outside. She has mellowed out a bit and still loves to eat anything that is left lying around. I have not taken her to any additional classes since she was younger but I try to work with her every day. I bought a new type of harness and don't know if I will keep it yet. She walks really well on just a leash and regular collar but only if I have the treats in my pocket. She sticks to me like glue when we are in the house and absolutely adores my son, to the point where he gets tired of her lying all over him!

That is about it for the update. I hope to log in more often now.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Hey all,
> I've been away from the forum for several months. Lots going on here. For those who didn't know, my 31 year old son moved in with us after his wife passed away in February. It has been a very difficult 6 months. Extremely emotional and many ups and downs with almost everything. He is an 8th grade science teacher, so June couldn't come fast enough for him. He has tried to keep himself busy with biking, kayaking and sailing but misses his wife so much. He and I are extremely close so it pulls on my heartstrings like you would not believe. If he starts crying, so do I. If he talks, I listen. I honestly couldn't put any effort into the forum so I just stopped logging on. I figured I would see who is still here and give it a go again.
> 
> So.......Justine, congrats on the upcoming birth....very exciting! Sherie, congrats on the move. I am jealous of your fenced in yard. Charlotte, any word on the potential for a Harry yet?
> 
> Izzy still has lots of puppy in her. Still loves to jump to tell us that she needs to go out. Very little barking...will only bark if she hears something outside. She has mellowed out a bit and still loves to eat anything that is left lying around. I have not taken her to any additional classes since she was younger but I try to work with her every day. I bought a new type of harness and don't know if I will keep it yet. She walks really well on just a leash and regular collar but only if I have the treats in my pocket. She sticks to me like glue when we are in the house and absolutely adores my son, to the point where he gets tired of her lying all over him!
> 
> That is about it for the update. I hope to log in more often now.


 
Welcome back Joyce! 

Sorry you've had such a hard time, I've seen bits on Facebook over the last few months.

Sounds like Izzy is doing great! I wish Alfie would walk nicely, I think it's because of the marking though. If I walk him down the middle of the road where there are no distractions, he walks really well!!! He's very much still a puppy though too! He's calmed a lot, but still very 'bouncy'!! 

I have news on Harry... he is due September 21st!  I'm so, so excited!!! This is the Sire... MALENBROOK GOLDEN RETRIEVERS 
Harry will have the same mom but a different dad, so they'll be half brothers!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Here's some photos from yesterday!


----------



## jweisman54

Alfie is a big boy and beautiful. Where were the pics taken? It looks beautiful there. I wish Izzy had a place to swim, maybe someday. That is great news about Harry! You can start buying all kinds of new toys, a crate, beds, puppy proof your house, LOL!!!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Lol, yes it's time to start nesting!!!  It was a lovely day yesterday, warm but breezy. Today is so, so humid though!  The photos were taken at a dog beach about a half hour drive from where I live, it's a small town called Littlestone.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Great to hear from you Joyce! So sorry to hear about your son, and the loss of his wife/your daughter in law 

We are back from vacation, and getting settled back into routine here.....some pics, silly one of Trev and I (and the ever growing baby bump!) We are working steadily on the nursery now....!









Fin trying to make some big catches in PEI.....me trying to time it right on the camera.....I'm learning!!

















Fin goes to the groomers (3rd time in his life!) Friday, his skin is crazy flaky -we assume from the ocean? To the vet for annual vaccines Tuesday next week!

We start our next level of agility Thursday this week, one more level before we start competitive, we have sent away for his Agility Association of Canada card, he has to be measured twice at two trials and has to have this card before he can compete, we already know he will likley compete in specials as in Canada they jump at 22" or 26", Fin is like 22.5" at the shoulder and therefore would jump at 26", our trainer thinks it's silly, and it makes more sense to have him jump at 22". I guess in the US it's different she said (she is from the US) and so if we ever crossed the border to compete (doable someday I'm sure!) he would jump at 24" I guess? I have a lot to learn, lol.

We came home to a voicemail from the by-law office in the city we live in. Someone made a complaint against us/Fin regarding him being offleash.....we never (used to!) walk Fin on a leash, usually always off, but always never far from us, and he's the neighbourhood socialite.....anyways.....someone (we will never know who) complained and now we have a "hearing" Aug 28th to fight the complaint/fine. So annoying. I get that he is supposed to be on leash, we've lived here two years, so like.....why now? The person who complained specifically said (the officer quoted) "Finlay is a very friendly dog, but is never on leash". So whoever it was knows his name, knows he's friendly yet still put the call in? We get it, we broke "the law" but it's still annoying, so now we have to act like all normal dog owners and keep him on leash....he's so not thrilled. We have been breaking the rules at the fields though so Fin can retrieve, I think he'd go crazy if he didn't get a retrieving session in everyday!

Anyways! Rant over


----------



## jamcam56

Does anyone know of any breeders in Raleigh NC area of Full Blooded Goldens ,I am ready to start looking again for a puppy,I lost my 11 year old last December to lung Cancer.Thanks JamCam56.


----------



## jweisman54

Justine when are you due?


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## jweisman54

Thinking of adding to our golden family!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Jamm

wooo!! I was just going to comment with the same thing Joyce!!!

I don't know if i have commented in here but ive basically gotten the A OK from my parents that whenever we move (still waiting on this stupid house to sell) I can get another pup!!! YAY! Ive been debating between male, female, puppy, older dog, rescue, breeder. Thankfully it won't be for another year (hopefully by next fall)


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

jweisman54 said:


> Justine when are you due?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


Oct 13th! Less than a month until due date! I am telling myself 6 more weeks so I don't get too anxious around due date time!

I have been super sick, so sway between having her happy to stay in there and "cook" versus in our arms!!!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Yay more Goldens for you two, sometime down the road. I can't say we will ever add another so long as Fin is with us! We have been puppy sitting a Golden pup here and Fin is such a snot, you can tell when he gets to a point like "when is she going home"! He is such a solo dog.....!

Here is a pic from agility Thursday!









Weave poles in the backyard: 




Fin hates the teeter! 




But loves tunnels! 




He is so funny lately, sleeping in our bedroom instead of downstairs, Trev thinks he's watching me more closely, doesn't leave my side too often!

Hope everyone is doing well!! Fall is going to be here soon, crazy how quickly summer went!!!


----------



## jweisman54

Awesome videos of Fin!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

jweisman54 said:


> Thinking of adding to our golden family!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


Wow, that's great news!!!  Are you thinking a girl or a boy?...



Jamm said:


> wooo!! I was just going to comment with the same thing Joyce!!!
> 
> I don't know if i have commented in here but ive basically gotten the A OK from my parents that whenever we move (still waiting on this stupid house to sell) I can get another pup!!! YAY! Ive been debating between male, female, puppy, older dog, rescue, breeder. Thankfully it won't be for another year (hopefully by next fall)


Aww Jamm that's AWESOME!! Parents always come around in the end ! Keep us up to date on your plans.....



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Oct 13th! Less than a month until due date! I am telling myself 6 more weeks so I don't get too anxious around due date time!
> 
> I have been super sick, so sway between having her happy to stay in there and "cook" versus in our arms!!!!


Justine, I can't believe how quick the time has gone - a month!!! You must both be so excited.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

I got back from North Carolina on Wednesday, I had such a wonderful time! I miss it like crazy! I'm definitely going back next Fall! Will post some photos once I've got them all sorted, we spent a lot of time in the beautiful Smoky Mountains! 

No new news on Harry so I guess we're on track for him to be born on Sept 21st....


----------



## jweisman54

Hey Justine, how you doing?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Joyce! Thanks for checking in!

Still doing ok! Due date is Saturday coming, but I am still betting on going late (I am saying the 20th!) so not getting too anxious yet!

We are definitely ready for her arrival, Fin has been extra snuggly (asleep on my lap right now!) this last little while.

Fin had his first agility trial on the weekend! I am still not sure where he placed in his one class as we had to leave, but he got his first Q (to go toward moving to next level and title) which was super unexpected! I am thinking he may have gotten first in the class too, who knows.....but judging by how fast he was and who we saw go before us and in the earlier class (that Fin bombed, LOL) he was pretty quick! He got great compliments for his speed and how well he did on new equipment at his first trial! He was too clingy in his first class, and its one where the handler cant go outside a marked box, dog has to work away from handler and Fin was just too clingy to our trainer, oh well...she kept it positive and got him on as much as she could that he would see in the 2nd class....! He is jumping at 22 inches, but supposed to be jumping at 26 inches. I guess agility rules in Canada are silly (our trainer is American, and Fin would benefit from the American rules I guess!). Fin stands just over 21 inches at the shoulder (maybe 21.5!) and any dog that stands 21+ jumps at 26, whereas in the US A dog that doesn't exceed 22 can jump at 22, which I think makes more sense! Anyways, not a huge deal, I am not having Fin jump that high at 26 (it looks so much bigger!) even though he is capable, I want him around long, and don't think the impact on the joints with the added height is necessary! Jumping specials at 22 inches isn't a big deal unless we went to a really high level in agility, at that point we would go to 26, but wont happen, so not going to worry about it!

Hope everyone is doing well! I hope we will have results online for the agility trial soon, and who knows.....baby news soon!!!

Here is a picture of Mr. Fin in the nursery! Someone thinks it is a game to go in, and sniff out diapers or receiving blankets and bring them downstairs to show everyone.......that will have to be nipped here shortly!!


----------



## jweisman54

Justine, so exciting can't wait to see pictures! Hoping for a speedy delivery for you.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

So excited for you Justine, not long to go now!  It sounds like Fin is doing awesome at agility, and that photo is so sweet! 

Joyce, how are Izzy and Remy? 

I had my first puppy visit this Saturday, here's some photos...


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Puppy pics are suuuuper cute!!

I'm still hangin' out over here, 4 days overdue...!

I posted some pics in pic forum of Fin's first place ribbon, and some action shots! He is snuggled up on my lap right now, he has turned in to quite the snuggle bug, rests his head on my belly, usually spends an hour or so on my lap in the mornings, it's adorable!

Maybe next time I post....baby will be on the outside....! We'll see!


----------



## jweisman54

The puppy pictures are awesome Charlotte. Which one is yours? Izzy and Remy are doing really well. Still have to keep them separated but when I do let them be together I have to supervise. Tonight was Remy's first puppy class and he did great. Justine, you will have take some bumpy rides to get that baby to come out! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Justine, any Baby news? Awe, Glad to see that Fin is making sure his Momma is resting up!

I'm not sure yet which Pup Harry is - I have to wait another 2 weeks till I can choose! I have my eye on the giant Pale boy though!  I'm going for another visit next Saturday so I'll have more photos for you then!

Glad Izzy and Remy are getting along, have you got some more photos?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Chelsea is here!!










9lbs, 1oz, arrived 7:46am Saturday Oct 20!

Fin loves her, just wants to sniff her and be close! We are all finding our way and learning lots!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Congratulations Justine - she's gorgeous! I'm glad Fin is being a good boy too.


----------



## jweisman54

OMG, Justine, she is gorgeous. Glad Fin loves her!!

Will send some more pics and vids of my two critters soon.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Hey everyone, I hope you're all doing well! :wave:

I went to see Harry again today, he's 6 weeks and 3 days old! Pick-up next Saturday! :heartbeat

Harry









Harry









Harry and his brother Peanut. (Peanut's head is on top of Harry's!)









Harry in my arms!


----------



## jweisman54

Charlotte, he is beautiful. You must have him by now, please post some pictures on facebook.

Justine, I am sure motherhood is quite busy, but we would love to see more pics of the baby.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Hiya, yes Harry's here! I picked him up last Saturday so we're coming up on a week now. He's settled in very quickly, I think having Alfie here has helped a lot! The two play together endlessly and Harry has started to curl up and sleep next to Alfie. 

The last three nights he's slept through in the crate with no problems! He's having several accidents in the house though, we need to work a lot on that! 

Last Saturday, at 7 weeks and 3 days old he weighed 6.6kg - over a stone! :bowl: I think he's going to be huge!!!!

Joyce, how are Izzy and Remy?

And Justine - how are you doing? I agree with Joyce - we'd love some more baby photos!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Charlotte, I hope Harry is doing well, SO cute!!!

We're doing well over here, Chels was 4 weeks Saturday, she is growing too quickly already!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin and I are going in a CKC Agility trial Jan 6th, will be my first time handling him at a trial, we have a lot of work to do, but I am pretty excited!

I can't seem to get videos from class off my Blackberry to post them, his weave poles are unreal....!

We're getting sleep most nights, Fin is super sensitive to the baby fussing in the night, and he feels being way over tired the next day, it's too funny! He is loving stroller walks though!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Finnies and I on Saturday, someone wanted to be held like a baby apparently!


----------



## jweisman54

The baby is gorgeous....and that head of hair!

I am hoping to do some agility with Remy as he gets older. We need to get through puppy training first.

Charlotte, I haven't heard from you at all. I don't see you on my facebook friends any longer. What happened?


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Awwww, Justine she is so, so adorable! I agree, what a lovely lot of dark hair!  As for Fin wanting to be cuddled, he can't be left out!!!

Things are still going great here, getting Harry was one of the best decisions I ever made! Both boys are so perfect for each other, and it seems it's true - two dogs really are easier than one! 

Joyce, thanks for the PM! I'll e-mail you.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Fin & I at our first agility trial today! His second, but my first time running him!

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!

Three Q's and 3 1sts!


----------



## mcs0017

just be consistent with the OFF and Vash will learn quickly. they're super smart dogs


----------



## Jamm

Heya guys! 

Joey is amazing as always. Nothing to complain about, he's great off leash, great on leash, had a hot spot for 3 weeks.. lol! We go on a 3 hour hike every sunday with his best buddy Blue. He's still 64lbs.. I'm starting to notice a fewwwww grey hairs around his eyes and mouth.. when I say a few I mean 2... but I'm his stalker so I notice everything! There is many talk of Joey getting a little brother soon  Fingers crossed!

Joyce, I see all the time on FB but Remy is adorable<333

Charlotte, Harry is SO CUTE!!!! O my god. Puppy fever to the max. How is Alfie with him?

Justine, Congrats to you and fin! And congrats on the baby  Sounds like everything is going fantastically for all of you


----------



## kkudi

Hi everyone, 

I know this thread has been ongoing for a long time, but I just wanted to give an update on Eric!!

It's Eric's 3rd birthday today! He's doing very well and he's extremely healthy. 

Hope everyone's well with their April pups


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Jamm said:


> Heya guys!
> 
> Joey is amazing as always. Nothing to complain about, he's great off leash, great on leash, had a hot spot for 3 weeks.. lol! We go on a 3 hour hike every sunday with his best buddy Blue. He's still 64lbs.. I'm starting to notice a fewwwww grey hairs around his eyes and mouth.. when I say a few I mean 2... but I'm his stalker so I notice everything! There is many talk of Joey getting a little brother soon  Fingers crossed!
> 
> Joyce, I see all the time on FB but Remy is adorable<333
> 
> Charlotte, Harry is SO CUTE!!!! O my god. Puppy fever to the max. How is Alfie with him?
> 
> Justine, Congrats to you and fin! And congrats on the baby  Sounds like everything is going fantastically for all of you


Fin has quite a few grays around his snout!!! Hate it! Feels way too soon!!

Everything is going well here, you making the move West yet?!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Happy 3rd birthday's to all of the April 2010 pups!!

Fin's bday was Saturday and our spoiling him was a little over the top, annnnd we paid for it.

He spent Sunday night to Monday am needing out every 1-2 hours and it was coming out both ends. Poor guy. He is on rice right now, and keeping things low key until we get some normal poops again.

We are off to the vet tomorrow. Heartworm bloodwork, and a shoulder issue. We are hoping to plan a full season of agility trials, but the shoulder may stop us. It's definitely a mystery injury.

We purchased a new house and move in August. Our house sold in 5 days, which was awesome. New house is a bungalow, and backs on to a trail and soccer field and park, it is another new build, just the foundation has gone in for right now. Here are two recent pics of the fam  Fin really benefits underneath the high chair! And we went on a walk last weekend, someone found the mud hole!


----------



## Oakleylove

Fin is cute! I hope he's feeling better. 
My Golden boy turned three on April 2 and had two hotspots and was wearing the dreaded Cone of Shame. 
He enjoyed his birthday gift - a chicken flavored Nylabone! He did get a Happy Birthday biscuit but it wasn't until he was feeling better. 

I quite enjoyed the picture of Fin in the mud! I think most of us have been in a similar situation! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jweisman54

Hey guys, it has been such a long time and I see that this thread has really dwindled with posts.

It is hard to believe that our 2010 crew had their third birthday's. Izzy is doing well. She weighs about 58 lbs. and is pretty lean. She really has calmed down but still has her many moments. She rough houses with Remy but he is so much bigger than her now and at 10 months. They do like each other's company. She has become a very good big sister! Izzy is finally loose leash walking but still with a halter on and sometimes the gentle leader. I cannot let her loose outside as she bolts and doesn't come back so we have had the yard fenced in for a mere $5,000. :doh: Hopefully I will be able to do more training with the both of them. 

I hope this thread continues on for a very long time.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

*Hello!*

Hello again!

It's been way too long since I've been on here! :doh: 

Here are two photos of Alfie and Harry from a few months ago - Alfie the top one and Harry at the bottom. 

















They're both doing brilliantly! I can't believe that Harry will be a year old next month - he's been the easiest puppy and I've done virtually no training with him whatsoever yet he's better behaved than Alfie by miles! I think Alfie's calmed down quite a lot this last year though, but he'll still steal things if he has the chance! And he still pulls like a charge Horse on the lead! And he still doesn't come when I call! Yet Harry has never been trained to walk nicely or come when called but he just does it anyway!!!

They're both eating raw still, it must be coming up to a year since I started. No problems at all and they both love it - even Alfie! I started Alfie on minces but then he suddenly started eating Harry's whole chunks of meat on the bone so I stopped buying the minces and both boys eat exactly the same now. And best of all - brilliant poops from them both at last! 

As for weight - I'm not quite sure - but a few months ago Alfie was about 37kg and Harry was about 31kg. I think Harry is probably about 34/35kg now though...and still growing!

So glad to see everyone else is doing well too - Chelsea is adorable Justine! 

Jamm - any puppy news? 

And Joyce, how are Remy and Izzy doing?


----------



## AWard

This is the coolest post!! I'm new here. My Golden's birthday is 4/5/10! She saved my life. We had lost our 1St Golden to epilepsy 6/1/10 & picked Skye up at her breeder's home on 6/19. Nothing like a puppy to mend a broken heart! She is healthy, always has a smile on her face & such a comedian! Can't believe she's over 3 yrs old now. Here's her pic -


----------



## Jamm

Hi all! We have FINALLY MOVED!!! woohoo!!! We're back in Toronto and its great to be back! We've been here for a week now  Joey has been amazing during the move. We went from old house>Cottage for a week>hotel for a weekend>new house! The hotel was the 'scariest' part.. he wasnt too into the elevator at first but by the 2nd day he was a pro! He also didn't like how people were walking by at all hours of the night... but besides for that he was great! Because the hotel was so close to the new house we were able to stop by every day for about 5 days before we actually moved in.. so we brought Joey every time and when it was time to actually start living here, he took it perfectly! The first couple of nights he was a little ansy and didn't know where to go to relax.. so I set one of my tshirts down on his new bed in the front hall and he relaxed immediately. 

Now we're settling in! Ive found a new dog park in town which we've been too a couple of times, there are some near by trails we're going to try when its not so stinkin hot, and every tuesday and thursday there are doggie play dates in the park! Perfect! Tomorrow is our first one... we're excited! He starts doggie day care next week 

Hope everyone else is doing great<3 Our pups are all grown up


----------



## Doug

Happy house warming!! 

It is amazing how flexible goldens can be as long as they have their peeps with them.
Moving house is so much work but it is also a lot of fun. It does feel as though you are living in a holiday house for a while though. Enjoy!

Joey is such a uniquely handsome boy!

Hudson is also a 2010 April baby. We are so proud of our little sweet boy. He has matured into the best buddy a girl could ever ask for. Here is his link in case anyone has missed it...
Golden Memories


----------



## Jamm

Hope everyone is doing well! Can't believe the babies are going to be 4 in a few months.


----------



## jweisman54

Hi All,
I haven't been on here in ages. Just thought I'd catch up a bit. I also can't believe we will have 4 year old pups.  Remember when they were so tiny. Izzy has calmed down a bit but like Alfie, she pulls and pulls and forget about the recall. I still use a Gentle Leader on her. Remy, like Harry is so much more calm. I did take him to classes but he is much better at recall and such.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Happy Birthday month April pups!!!! As if they are FOUR this year!! Fin will be 4 on the 20th.

Just checking in a little hello, I mostly just check in on the agility forum now, Fin is doing great! Made check-up appt for him at the vet April 15th, no more vaccinations for Fin given he almost died the last time he had them, titers this year! Fin is doing really well with agility, and our family is going to welcome a 2nd baby next month so Fin will be a big dog brother yet again! Our daughter thinks "riding" Fin is fun while he is laying down, he has figured out if he slowly rolls to his side she will fall off and find something else to do, so that is entertaining to watch!

Here is a video from our last trial Friday, our trainer handled him as I am much too fat preggo to be running around/keeping up with him!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWJYdPOLGBg

Here is little miss taking her dog for a walk (lol)


Taking care of his sick girlie about a month ago.


I am looking to the top of the page last time I posted, a year ago!!!! How we have slowed down so much on here! We moved in August, and are into our new place. Fin loves backing onto the soccer field, park, and trails, he keeps an eye on everything and everyone from our back deck! We have four Goldens on our block, Murphy, Sawyer and a pup I'm not sure of his name! He also has a Old English Sheepdog/Bernese cross he is friends with! He doesn't give other dogs the time of day really, and has really bad standoff issues with dogs that get in his space, he really can't stand any dog who gives him more than a few sniffs, or puts their head over his back, he will put them on the ground and it's not pretty!

My parents and I said goodbye to Bailey (my family Golden) in July last year year. He was 11, it was beyond time for him, but my parents really struggled with letting him go. It was a shame to see him at the end, but I am happy he has gone to the bridge now and is watching us from above, hopefully with good joints in heaven and pain free. 

I think that's it from me, we have a lot going on as per usual  Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## jweisman54

Congratulations on your expanding family! Time does fly. Izzy will be 4 this week and Remy not far behind will be 2 in July. Not doing much with training since I work full time and I do kick myself for that. They love having each other as buddies though. I did become a grandmother again 3 weeks ago to a beautiful little boy, Jackson.


----------



## achamber

look at those ears!


----------



## Jamm

The babies will be 5 in just over a month<3 Where has the time gone?


----------



## Jamm

Wow skimming through this thread just brought me to tears. 

Most of you know but for those who don't, yesterday Joey was diagnosed with Lymphoma.


----------



## jennretz

Jamm said:


> Wow skimming through this thread just brought me to tears.
> 
> Most of you know but for those who don't, yesterday Joey was diagnosed with Lymphoma.



Thinking of you and hoping you still have lots of good time together


----------



## ILoveMyGolden




----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Joey & Finlay!

So glad to meet Joey yesterday, we live too close to not do this again soon!!

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Jamm

Yay!!! Was so fun meeting Finlay finally


----------



## Jamm

Joey passed Saturday morning. After a 7 month, 6 day long fight of lymphoma.


----------



## Melfice

Jamm said:


> Joey passed Saturday morning. After a 7 month, 6 day long fight of lymphoma.


So sorry to hear about the passing of Joey...he was too young


----------



## 7 ngày chưa tắm

I will add a photo when one of my kids shows me how to do it.


----------



## kkudi

how is everyone's 2010 April 'pup' doing?


----------



## kkudi

I would love to hear from April 2010 pups ! How is everyone doing and their dogs are doing?

Are they going strong? Any health issues? Any worries?

White hair?


----------



## Treble5

I was treble on here a few years ago but I can’t get into my old account as email is gone now ,I posted some pics of olly when he was a pup he’s currently in the vets as he’s been ill for a while not eating ,the vets rang last night thinking he has a lymphoma he’s 9 now I’m absolutely devastated the thought of losing him it’s killing me sat here looking at his empty bed


----------



## kkudi

Treble5 said:


> I was treble on here a few years ago but I can’t get into my old account as email is gone now ,I posted some pics of olly when he was a pup he’s currently in the vets as he’s been ill for a while not eating ,the vets rang last night thinking he has a lymphoma he’s 9 now I’m absolutely devastated the thought of losing him it’s killing me sat here looking at his empty bed



I’m so sorry to hear this. I pray for the best. Hopefully it is nothing serious. I cannot bear losing Eric either. He’s 9 and still looking ok. But so many goldens at the age of 8 and 9 suffering with cancer. Its devastating. My thoughts are with you and hoping for the best.


----------



## Treble5

Thank you very much


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Treble5 said:


> I was treble on here a few years ago but I can’t get into my old account as email is gone now ,I posted some pics of olly when he was a pup he’s currently in the vets as he’s been ill for a while not eating ,the vets rang last night thinking he has a lymphoma he’s 9 now I’m absolutely devastated the thought of losing him it’s killing me sat here looking at his empty bed


I'm very sorry to hear about Olly. 

I have sent you a PM regarding your account.


----------



## Treble5

That’s fantastic thanks he’s in surgery now to see what’s going on


----------



## kkudi

pls keep us posted! hoping for the best!


----------



## Treble5

Ok they just rang the surgeon is going to remove 2 nodules he’s found And Stitch his lower intestine up he thinks he can get rid of it hopefully ,and he’s taking a biopsy from the inflammation in his stomach to send of to see what we are dealing with, there was nothing else on his other organs and then form a plan after we have biopsy results


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Treble5 said:


> Ok they just rang the surgeon is going to remove 2 nodules he’s found And Stitch his lower intestine up he thinks he can get rid of it hopefully ,and he’s taking a biopsy from the inflammation in his stomach to send of to see what we are dealing with, there was nothing else on his other organs and then form a plan after we have biopsy results


Sending good thoughts to you and Olly.


----------



## LovedTessa

Beautiful golden. Thinking of both of you these next days and hope you get a lot more time together with your vets effort.


----------



## kkudi

Do you have any news from the Vet? Is Olly back with you now?


----------



## Treble5

Hi he has to stay in for 5 days they have put a feeding tube in his neck to get some nutrients in him the surgery went well we can go and see him tomorrow afternoon at 12, the nurses say when they go in his cage he turns away and ignores them lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treble5

That was him on Sunday gone you can see his back was arched to take the pain of his abdomen poor sod


----------



## Treble5

Olly lost his fight with cancer last Friday I’m absolutely devastated hopefully time is a fast healer rip my best friend


----------



## kkudi

I'm so sorry to haer this  Sorry I come and go on this forum too- how are you doing?


----------

